# MARCH 2014 Monkeys! - Please join if you're due in March 2014



## Eltjuh

Someone asked me to make this thread, I used to make some ttc testers threads and we thought it would be cool to have a March 2014 babies thread! 

I just found out yesterday that I am expecting my own March baby! :happydance:

So if you'd like to join to share stories, worries or excitement, please feel free!! Please let us know what your duedate is and any other info you'd like to share (like if it's your first or if you want to know whether it's a boy or girl etc.) This way we can share things and keep upto date with everyone, with scans and also through labour and maybe even after birth! 

Ella_Hopeful has been nice enough to makes us our own little signature, if you'd like one please copy either one of these into your signature, but make sure to remove the stars (*)

*BIG TICKER*
[URL*=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a.html][*IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zpsa7dab5b1.jpg[*/IMG][*/URL]

*SMALL CIRCLE*
[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a.html][*IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zps9ef03915.png[*/IMG][*/URL]




:pink: --> 36
:blue: --> 37
:yellow: --> 8

*EDD's *
*1* 
Timtilly
jewelia

*2*
Annalyn
:angel: ladyluck8181 :angel:

*3*
Chloe Rachel

*4*
:blue: Jo2600 :blue:

*5*
shazann
:blue: jadeybabe88 :blue:
:blue: zumbaloverr :blue:

*6*
:blue: Bexter81 :blue:
sammi.bump
:angel: danni1989 :angel:

*7*
DiBomb
:blue: AllisMommy :blue:

*8* 
:angel: Ella_Hopeful :angel:
:blue: pinkerbelle :blue:

*9*
:pink: ChaiLatte :pink:
:angel: Mrs A :angel:

--------------------

*10*
:angel: jelly tots :angel:
:pink: Mark&Annie :pink:

*11*

*12*
onemorebump
:blue: tinks80 :blue:
:blue: Honeybumbum :blue:

*13*
:angel: mom2pne :angel:

*14*
amylou242
:angel: Menelly :angel:
amazed 
:angel: Myers13 :angel:

*15*
:angel: moondust7 :angel: 
:blue: SophieBey :blue:
babydust4u
mirm
Rydersmum

*16*
:blue: lovelymiss :blue:

*17*
:blue: Estesbaby :blue:
mommy2beDesii

*18*
measmummy
:angel: BabyDue :angel:
laurbaggs
:angel: minni2906 :angel:
:angel: mrsmarty :angel:

*19*
Fixsohn
:pink: helena_ :pink:

*20*
:pink: honeyprayer :pink:
:blue: mama2connor :blue:

*21*
:yellow: Waiting4bb :yellow:

*22*
:pink: MamaApple83 :pink:
countrygurl3

*23*
:blue: Michellelove :blue:
:blue: miraclebaba :blue:

*24*
:pink: SarandrewBean :pink:

*25*
workin4alivin
familyof42014
:pink: auntiesarah25 :pink:

*26*
BunnyBunny
MrsO29
:angel: louise1302 :angel:
Kaelin

*27*
:pink: Cherub85 :pink:

*28*
Bunnikins
:angel: Lionchild :angel:
:pink: forever8182 :pink:

*29*
Meadows
:pink: autumn_leaves :pink:

*30*
XxCalxX
biliboi2

*31*
:yellow: AC1987 :yellow:
:angel: mrs stru :angel:


Baby's born:

*31/1* ruby83 --> Harry :blue: (due 6/3)
*6/2 * LucyLake --> Khalid & Hamzah :twinboys: (due 23/3)
*9/2* TTLiveADream --> William :blue: (due 8/3)
*10/2* HappyHome --> Jessica :pink: (due 2/3)
*13/2 * brookettc3 --> Collin :blue: (due 19/3)
*13/2* DaTucker --> Noah :blue: (due 13/3)
*15/2* Nikkilewis14 --> Morgan :pink: (due 9/3)
*15/2* VieraSky --> Vincent :blue: (due 6/3)
*18/2* Tinks_80 --> Jaxon :blue: (due 12/3)
*18/2* kate1984 --> Ruby :pink: (due 12/3)
*18/2* thosevibes --> Meadow :pink: (due 24/3)
*19/2* twinmummy06 --> Zane :blue: (due 5/3)
*20/2* Paperhearts --> Porter :blue: (due 1/3)
*20/2* Baby_Dust --> Isaac :blue: (due 1/3)
*22/2* J_Lynn --> Allison :pink: (due 5/3)
*22/2* Emma W --> Isaac :blue: (due 1/3)
*22/2* Berri --> ?? :blue: (due 7/3)
*23/2* Sharnii Babiiee Jayne --> Jayden :blue:
*24/2* LisK --> Emily :pink: (due 1/3)
*25/2* alaskanwhitec --> Annika Rose :pink: (due 5/3)
*25/2* Jonesbaby19 --> Charlotte :pink: (due 2/3)
*26/2* Alisha W --> Jonathan :blue: (due 8/3)
*27/2* Ravenrose08 --> Rebecca Rose :pink: (due 9/3)
*27/2* Helena B --> Bryn :pink: (due 19/3)
*27/2* Mrs Doddy --> Matthew :blue: (due 12/3)
*28/2* cmdc5 --> Kingston :blue: (due 13/3)
*28/2* geekiemama --> :blue: (due 7/3) 
*28/2* BaniVani --> Richard :blue: (due 1/3)
*28/2* sparklycat --> :pink: (due 1/3)
* 1/3* CountryMomma --> Sofia Joy :pink: (due 6/3)
* 1/3* loopylj --> Charlie :blue: (due 3/3)
* 2/3* Kayla Marie L --> Brooklee :pink: (due ??)
* 2/3* Jennifer Rebecca --> Leo :blue: (due 16/3)
* 2/3* blessedmomma --> Sophia :pink: (due 15/3)
* 3/3* sharan --> :blue: (due 14/3)
* 4/3* donnarobinson --> Chad :blue: (due 3/3)
* 4/3* DecemberWait --> Anneke :pink: (due 9/3)
* 4/3* megrenade --> Millie Anne :pink: (due 8/3)
* 5/3* Blessedbaby --> Scotlynn :pink: (due 14/3)
* 6/3* wavescrash --> Leah :pink: (due 12/3)
* 7/3* waiting4damon --> Grayce :pink: (due 8/3)
* 7/3* Kristin MichElle --> Katelynn :pink: (due 26/3)
* 8/3* rhiannon240 --> ?? :pink: (due 4/3)
*10/3* wannabubba#4 --> Abigail :pink: (due 6/3)
*10/3* overcomer79 --> Christopher :blue: (due 18/3)
*10/3* Angela D --> Aurora :pink: (due 18/3)
*12/3* Avas_mum --> Max :blue: (due 15/3)
*13/3* chulie --> Rowen :blue: (due 14/3)
*14/3* JessesGirl29 --> Wesley :blue: (due 10/3)
*14/3* mummy2o --> Erika :pink: (due 14/3)
*14/3* Shabutie --> Sienna :pink: (due 30/3)
*14/2* sparklez --> Aria :pink: (due 9/3)
*15/3* Eltjuh --> Logan :blue: (due 7/3)
*15/3* HockeyWife86 --> Mason :blue: (due 19/3)
*16/3* loulabump --> Evie :pink: (due 22/3)
*16/3* Disneylovers --> Aiden :blue: (due 16/3)
*17/3* Danielle C --> Eleanor :pink: (due 15/3)
*17/3* MrsPhez --> Robyn :pink: (due 2/3)
*18/3* MRS. JJ --> Jameson :blue: (due 14/3)
*19/3* Nikki E-N --> Sebastian :blue: (due 8/3)
*19/3* LadyGecko --> Elleanne :pink: (due 30/3)
*19/3* SimplyCountry --> Declan :blue: (due ??)
*19/3* Kelstar82 --> Brooke :pink: (due 7/3)
*22/3* Mrs.B. --> Ariana :pink: (due 23/3)
*24/3* Jeval323 --> Rebecca Rae :pink: (due 21/3)
*25/3* ClaireJ23 --> Charlotte :pink: (due 12/3)
*26/3* LaDy --> Savannah :pink: (due 18/3)
*29/3* Jennifer K --> Addisyn :pink: (due 25/3)
* 2/4* azure girl --> Colton :blue: (due 29/3)
​


----------



## Eltjuh

So I'm Ella (Eltjuh), 24 years old. Married for 4 years to the most amazing husband Jay. Expecting our 2nd baby, we have an awesome little boy called Lucas and he turned 2 in Feb (2013). So he will be just over 3 by the time I'm due! 
Obviously we're hoping to have a girl, but would be VERY happy to have another boy!! 

We had a miscarriage in October 2012, we weren't trying, it was an accident, but a VERY happy one!! And ever since I've really been wanting another baby. Hubby is on anti-depressants which I read on the internet can sometimes mess with their spermcount and motility etc. So our GP was kind enough to let us get a semen-analysis and everything came back normal. Then this month BOOM! Pregnant!! :baby: So happy! I was freaking out when I got my :bfp: yesterday at 9dpo!! I just really hope this time it's a sticky baby!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi I'm donna 25, have a 16 month old son called craig junior we call him cj for short, we tried for him for 3 years, I had a lap and dye all was fine and I fell pregnant that same cycle . I haven't been on any birth control since he was born, and its taken us 13 months, I didn't get a period til he was 3 months old , and I finally am pregnant 1st month of using opks, so scared something will go wrong , 
Due 3rd march by last period x


----------



## LisK

Yay! Thanks for making a thread! I'm due March 1. This will be our second baby. My DD is 14 months and will be 22 months when number two shows up. Very nervous for my first scan in two weeks!


----------



## CountryMomma

I'm Nikki, I'm 25 years old and have been married to my wonderful DH for 3 years. We have 4 wonderful boys, 2 from his previous marriage, one from my previous marriage, and 1 together and I am currently 3+6 with number 5. We have everything crossed and pray to God everyday for our little girl. DH is completely unconvinced that it can be a girl due to his track record but I just have a gut feeling about this one. I am going for my first OB apt today to get the official doctor hpt to confirm and get my blood work drawn for my first beta. According to my ovulation date I am due 8 March 2014. This little one came after 11 months of trying and three CPs so I am overwhelmed with joy but scared at the same time as I haven't technically missed my AF yet (not due till tomorrow). I got a BFP on 9 DPO.


----------



## onemorebump

i just found out I am due in march 2014...am 38 so pretty nervous,had most of my kids alot younger(nearly all teens now) but baby has instantly taken over my whole body and i have every symptom which has never happened before and am bit overwhelmed but happy


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome girls!!! :hugs:

Nice to see some people joining us :flower:


onemorebump, can you let me know what your duedate is?? (by lmp)

CountryMomma, I haven't missed AF yet either, due monday. Always tested before missed AF though, with my son, my mc and this one! So it doesn't necessarily have to go wrong. Though I can imagine that you're nervous! I am a bit nervous about these first 12 weeks aswell, last time it went wrong at 7 weeks. 

Fingers crossed everyone has sticky beans!!! Sticky dust to everyone!! :dust:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm sure everything will go fine for us , I am worried sick tho x


----------



## sparklycat

Hi ladies! I'm due 1st March :)

I have my blood test a week today and i'm desperately trying not to wee on a stick again before that - i don't have any symptons at the moment and it's making me really worried that something is wrong.... Fingers crossed for the appointment!!

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been poas loads and its horrid , I keep worrying my lines aint dark enough, I had bloods today and again monday morning x


----------



## LisK

sparklycat said:


> Hi ladies! I'm due 1st March :)
> 
> I have my blood test a week today and i'm desperately trying not to wee on a stick again before that - i don't have any symptons at the moment and it's making me really worried that something is wrong.... Fingers crossed for the appointment!!
> 
> xx

Every time I say something about not having symptoms I get slammed with them the next day. Yesterday I was complaining about lack of symptoms to my sister and BAM this morning I felt like I was going to throw up. Of course now I'm back to feeling better/being paranoid. 

Definitely enjoy the lack of symptoms while it lasts!


----------



## Timtilly

Hey girls, I'm due march 1st!

So excited, but can't wait for the next few weeks to fly by so I can tell people!! :flower: xxx


----------



## Baby_Dust

Hello ladies I'm due 1st march can I join too? 
Got first drs appointment - nervous all over again!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey Ladies - I am Donna 39 (can just about say that lol -will be 40 next month) and this is baby number 5 for us. We have 1DD and 3DS already and I really do not mind whether boy or girl this time, so are going to stay team yellow. :yellow:
We found out:bfp: 6days ago on 9DPO and at only 3w+1d pregnant so it has been a long week of POAS to keep it real lol

AF still not technically late either as could be as long as a 31day cycle lol

Nice to 'meet ' all of you and hope to spend this magical rollercoaster journey :muaha: with all of you. 

Sticky dust to all :dust::dust:
:hug:

xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh, I totally get the lack of symptoms thing.... I was just crying because I was worried... because I don't really have any symptoms... My boobs aren't even really sore, apart from 1 spot on my right boob that seems to get sore everytime I ovulate, I felt a slight lump there aswell so gonna have that checked out when I see the doctor about my pregnancy anyway! Read somewhere that painful lumps are less likely to be dangerous though, so that's a good thing!! 

Really hope everyone gets to keep these lovely babies!!! :dust:


I have been having some slight cramps/twinges today though and sometimes bubbles like gas... kind of like a rolling feeling... Taking that as a good sign!! FX


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome to the new ladies aswell!!! :happydance:

Wannabubba#4 (Donna) when are you due???


----------



## twinmummy06

Hey ladies :)

I'm due about the 5th I think. 

A bit about me - I'm almost 26. I have 6.5yo identical twin boys. Then I had a blighted ovum at 8 weeks. Our rainbow daughter has just turned two. 

In march this year we lost our second daughter at almost 17 weeks to triploidy. I am a complete paranoid mess as to be expected, and an counting down the seconds until our first scan. I just wanted to see a sac with a baby in it, measuring correct dates :(

I'm having bad heartburn, so exhausted all the time, lots of cramping, I've just started getting random nausea but nothing bad.

We will be staying team yellow (just as we planned last time). I can quite honestly say gender is the last thing on my mind this time (I don't mean anything by that to everyone who's going to find out).


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi Ladies,
"March Monkeys" sounds too cute!! I am due on the 8th. I am 4 weeks today. We had our confirmation appointment today and it went great. I have been married for just over a year. I am very optimistic/have good feelings about this pregnancy. I "just knew" I was pregnant and got a + on 9DPO. Getting anxious for some testing, I am having a u/s at 7 weeks due to a loss in April. I am feeling so so different from last time, very nauseous and almost sick a few times today and so tired. I am having some cramping (which of course has me worried but I was assured by doc today that it is uterus stretching and probably gas). Does this sound familiar to anyone? Can't wait to read everyone's updates!! Love that there are some Moms here to help out us first timers. Take care ladies!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hello! My name is nicole/nikki ( whatever u please!). Im 27 and my hubby is 30. We had our first baby girl jan 4 th of this year, so yupp, that makes her 6 months next week and we surprisingly just found out she will have a sibling next march! :)

I have type1 diabetes but during my first pregnancy i managed it well and baby was induced at 38 weeks, baby perfectly healthy!

Due date as of right now is march 11th but it may be end if feb or beginning of march if they induce me early again. Either way im still a march monkey :)

Hello all! Buckle your seatbelts. Its going to be a wild ride!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I also got my bfp at 8-9dpo! Havnt missed my period either,i just knew! So i tested with some left over tests from ella and immediate positive! Called the doctor and got a beta later that day, came back at 38 which is normal for 3 weeks prego....and my first ultrasound is july 8th..i know we wont see anything but they still want to check everything is going the way it should... I do get scans every 4 weeks or so becayse of my type 1 diabetes so i guess thats a plus for me.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

TTLiveADream said:


> Hi Ladies,
> "March Monkeys" sounds too cute!! I am due on the 8th. I am 4 weeks today. We had our confirmation appointment today and it went great. I have been married for just over a year. I am very optimistic/have good feelings about this pregnancy. I "just knew" I was pregnant and got a + on 9DPO. Getting anxious for some testing, I am having a u/s at 7 weeks due to a loss in April. I am feeling so so different from last time, very nauseous and almost sick a few times today and so tired. I am having some cramping (which of course has me worried but I was assured by doc today that it is uterus stretching and probably gas). Does this sound familiar to anyone? Can't wait to read everyone's updates!! Love that there are some Moms here to help out us first timers. Take care ladies!!



I too have cramps and having waves of nausea! Ihope this pregnancy isnt like my last, i was sick 24-7 for 9 months straight :( no fun!


----------



## sparklycat

Hello to all you new ladies :) hope everyone is well this morning! Still no symptons from me, getting v worried now :( I think I might buy another test and do it tomorrow, but I cant bear the thought of it suddenly being neg or that the line hasnt got any darker since last Saturday....what do you ladies think I should do??


----------



## donnarobinson

I have my 1st midife appoinment july 9th and another july 25th , I just can't wait to get a bit further , I hate all the worrying . I don't have many symptoms really, my boobs hurt on and off, I am having some sickness, but I don't no if that's because I'm hungry as my appetite as gone like it did with my son, I have been really tired but wasn't to bad yday so that worried me x I had bloods yday and will again monday, to check my levels are rising even no I have no reason to think there not x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm a poas addict and its made me really worried my lines are getting darker but I don't think there dark enough, I'm not peeing on a stick today, I've got one left which ill do 2moz , but I can't say I won't buy more I did about 20 with my son x


----------



## donnarobinson

& try not worry hun, my symtoms didn't show til 6 weeks with my son x


----------



## Jo2600

Hi everyone an I join?! My name is Jo i am 25 and have been married since 2nd april this year (together for 10 years) and I am excited if not a little anxious about this incredible journey that we are so lucky to be on. 

It will be our first so this is a very nervous post as we are only 4+4 today and I'm worried something bad is going to happen. I have worked out my due date as being the 4th march 2014, and i am trying not to get too excited but it's very difficult :) 

We have decided not to tell anyone until we have had a scan to check everything's ok. We are thinking about paying to have an early one at around 8 weeks and I wondered what everyone else's thoughts were? 

Jo


----------



## twinmummy06

I'd say if you can afford it, to go for gold :) if I wasn't getting one through the hospital, I would pay for a early private one (and have done at 7 weeks in the past).


----------



## donnarobinson

So I gave in and poas ! Lol. It was my last one though, I mite do another one day next week just because I want to see two dark lines but I'm happy that its getting darker , the top one was yday morning and bottom was about 10 mins ago , do u think there looking good. 
https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/sxydonna88/IMG-20130629-00428.jpg


----------



## Eltjuh

Looking very good donnarobinson!! 

Hope everyone is not too worried today!! I'm alright... bit bummed my CB Digi has run out of battery! But oh well!! Still have my (pretty dark) line on my FRER, which I got at 9dpo not with FMU so that kind of helps me reassure, though I do think I implanted quite early (going by my chart it was probably at 4dpo)

Welcome again to the new girls! Glad people are joining!! Spread the word!! :haha:


----------



## LisK

donnarobinson said:


> So I gave in and poas ! Lol. It was my last one though, I mite do another one day next week just because I want to see two dark lines but I'm happy that its getting darker , the top one was yday morning and bottom was about 10 mins ago , do u think there looking good.
> https://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w205/sxydonna88/IMG-20130629-00428.jpg

Today's is definitely darker than yesterday's! Haha you are making me want to pee on a stick!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls seeing its getting quite dark has made me abit happier, I'm sure given a few days it will be darker , feeling more positive , and today the test line came up as the urine passed it :) which it didn't yday x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Those lines are beautiful :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh nausea this a.m. All i really want is some pasta salad haha..

As for paying for scans, if u have the $ i would do it! My insurance pays for mine every4 weeks so im lucky, but if it didnt id be paying for my own as well!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

sparklycat said:


> Hello to all you new ladies :) hope everyone is well this morning! Still no symptons from me, getting v worried now :( I think I might buy another test and do it tomorrow, but I cant bear the thought of it suddenly being neg or that the line hasnt got any darker since last Saturday....what do you ladies think I should do??

If it makes u feel better get another test or buy some internet cheapies..i had about 50 for 20$ amd they actually work better than first response early response...my internet ones read about 25 hcg and higher... Regular digitals read 50 or higher usually ...hope this helps... Also the imternet ones, since they are so cheap u can pee on a stick as u please without feeling guilty of wasting $$ :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

If anyone is om facebook my name is nicole lewis. From plains pennsylvania, usa ( married to ryan lewis) my profile pic is of my little ella! But shhhh we obviously didnt announce the pregnancy yet and i think we might wait until the gender scan this time !


----------



## LisK

I caved and peed on another stick! Here's my progression. The last one is today at 5 weeks...

https://christineandianwedding.com/2021prog.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Looks great! :)


----------



## onemorebump

hi country momma....am due on 12th march...had a shakey morning as cramps and spotting but seems to have settled down now...i've had 5 misscarraiges...5 babies born healthy but very sadly lost a son to cot death many years ago so I'm definately at the wait and see time,trying to take it easy,not working till monday:)


----------



## Bexter81

Hi my name is Rebecca and im 32, got a little boy Sam who is 2 in August. Been trying for about a year for number 2 and had just been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries and I was due to start Chlomid when I got my BFP :) So nervous and still cant believe it ut fingers crossed. I think my dute date will be 6 March but I have irregular periods so not 100% sure xx


----------



## LisK

onemorebump said:


> hi country momma....am due on 12th march...had a shakey morning as cramps and spotting but seems to have settled down now...i've had 5 misscarraiges...5 babies born healthy but very sadly lost a son to cot death many years ago so I'm definately at the wait and see time,trying to take it easy,not working till monday:)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your son. :( But congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## LisK

Bexter81 said:


> Hi my name is Rebecca and im 32, got a little boy Sam who is 2 in August. Been trying for about a year for number 2 and had just been diagnosed with polycystic ovaries and I was due to start Chlomid when I got my BFP :) So nervous and still cant believe it ut fingers crossed. I think my dute date will be 6 March but I have irregular periods so not 100% sure xx

Congrats! I had the same thing happen. Was supposed to start clomid and got my BFP instead! Isn't it funny how things like that happen? Your chart looks pretty accurate - did fertility friend give you the March 6 due date? If so, I think you can trust it!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls how are you? I'm looking forward to midwife on 9th july :) x having a few


----------



## donnarobinson

Cramps today bt no that's normal x


----------



## loopylj

Hi I'm Laura, I'm due 3rd march with my second baby. Looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## CountryMomma

Had my first appointment with the midwife yeaterday. Had the routine in office pee test and got my blood drawn for betas. Have to wait till monday for numbers though!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I still cant beleive were pregnant again! Surreal, but super excited, nervous, scared all at the same time!


----------



## Jo2600

CountryMomma said:


> Had my first appointment with the midwife yeaterday. Had the routine in office pee test and got my blood drawn for betas. Have to wait till monday for numbers though!

Hi country momma, I hope your first appointment went well yesterday. Can you tell me what to expect from that first appointment? 

Have any of you ladies read any decent pregnancy books that you can recommend? I don't want one that's too full on and sciencey??? :coffee:

I hope everyone is doing ok today. I have some twinges and they all seem to be more on my right hand side, I hope this is normal???


----------



## CountryMomma

Hi Jo, my first apt wasn't to exciting because I am only 3+4 nd I just found out monday. I had to do a urine test in there office so they could confirm the bfp and then they did my edd based on lmp. And then I went and got my blood drawn for betas. Wont get my first u/s until about 6 weeks.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I signed up for online updates for each week, but i did read what to expect when your expecting! Very helpful! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dont know if its right about implantation but w my dd, i felt all my cramping and twinges on my left...this one is def on my right... We wonder if its a boy lol...i did read about side of implantation and sex of aby but im sure its just coincidence!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow gone for a day and there are loads of posts and new posters lol -

Welcome everyone and Hi :wave:

Eltjuh I am due 7th March -Is that the same as you then? Yay!!! :happydance::happydance: Although my babies are always late so more like 21st for me haha 

donnarobinson and LisK -your new lines look fab, I retested today too, haha still preggers :haha:

Jo2600 - where are you based? Here in the UK you get a very informative pregnancy book form your midwife (I am saying UK but presuming the rest of UK is same as Scotland :) ) 

I have no symptoms either but I think most of the symptoms start when the placenta takes over at the end of 5 weeks ... that's when I will 'look forward' to morning sickness :sick:haha (be I am not laughing later )


xxxx


----------



## Jo2600

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Dont know if its right about implantation but w my dd, i felt all my cramping and twinges on my left...this one is def on my right... We wonder if its a boy lol...i did read about side of implantation and sex of aby but im sure its just coincidence!

That's quite interesting , I haven't heard that! I guess we will find out in 9 months fingers crossed :)


----------



## Jo2600

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Dont know if its right about implantation but w my dd, i felt all my cramping and twinges on my left...this one is def on my right... We wonder if its a boy lol...i did read about side of implantation and sex of aby but im sure its just coincidence!




wannabubba#4 said:


> Wow gone for a day and there are loads of posts and new posters lol -
> 
> Welcome everyone and Hi :wave:
> 
> Eltjuh I am due 7th March -Is that the same as you then? Yay!!! :happydance::happydance: Although my babies are always late so more like 21st for me haha
> 
> donnarobinson and LisK -your new lines look fab, I retested today too, haha still preggers :haha:
> 
> Jo2600 - where are you based? Here in the UK you get a very informative pregnancy book form your midwife (I am saying UK but presuming the rest of UK is same as Scotland :) )
> 
> I have no symptoms either but I think most of the symptoms start when the placenta takes over at the end of 5 weeks ... that's when I will 'look forward' to morning sickness :sick:haha (be I am not laughing later )
> 
> 
> xxxx

 

We live in the midlands. I have an appointment with my doctor on Monday so I wonder if it might be slightly different?


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm in the midlands to I'm from wolverhampton x



Jo2600 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Dont know if its right about implantation but w my dd, i felt all my cramping and twinges on my left...this one is def on my right... We wonder if its a boy lol...i did read about side of implantation and sex of aby but im sure its just coincidence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Wow gone for a day and there are loads of posts and new posters lol -
> 
> Welcome everyone and Hi :wave:
> 
> Eltjuh I am due 7th March -Is that the same as you then? Yay!!! :happydance::happydance: Although my babies are always late so more like 21st for me haha
> 
> donnarobinson and LisK -your new lines look fab, I retested today too, haha still preggers :haha:
> 
> Jo2600 - where are you based? Here in the UK you get a very informative pregnancy book form your midwife (I am saying UK but presuming the rest of UK is same as Scotland :) )
> 
> I have no symptoms either but I think most of the symptoms start when the placenta takes over at the end of 5 weeks ... that's when I will 'look forward' to morning sickness :sick:haha (be I am not laughing later )
> 
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We live in the midlands. I have an appointment with my doctor on Monday so I wonder if it might be slightly different?Click to expand...


----------



## Jo2600

We live in redditch


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww not to far x congrtz on ur pregnancy x


----------



## Jo2600

Thank you :) right back at you :hugs:


----------



## DiBomb

Just found out I'm pregnant with my first. According the web we are due around March 7. We have been trying since Feb and are very excited, but have a ton of questions.


----------



## TTLiveADream

Welcome Dibomb and Welcome to everyone I missed! Ask away!!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I got my BFP 5 days ago. I am 4 weeks, 3 days- due March 6.
This is our first. I don't have many symptoms and think I will go by a clear blue test mid next week and hopefully I will see a pregnant 3 weeks +

My GP told me that I wont have my first app with the OB until around week 8. Does anyone know if they do an ultrasound then? Seems like ages to wait to make sure things are going ok!


----------



## donnarobinson

Normally u have a scan at 12 weeks unless there is any reason for an early one, with my son I had midwife at 8 weeks and my 1st scan at 12 weeks x it does seem ages don't it , but will fly by hopefully, this time round I have the midwife the 9th july ill be 6 weeks, but I've changed drs since I was pregnant with my son x congrtz x


----------



## twinmummy06

I think it's different everywhere you go. 4/5 pregnancies I have had an early 6-7 week scan arranged for various reasons (one I had to pay for myself though as they wouldn't give me one). This was at the same hospital just different doctors. 

I think 12 weeks for a first scan is pretty standard, any earlier is a bonus.


----------



## donnarobinson

So I've woke up and feel sick as a dog , not sure if I just feel sick or its morning sickness kicking in, my boobs r a little tender they were killing yesterday, I'm 5 weeks 2moz :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats and welcome Dibomb and Ruby :flower:

In my last pregnancy the midwife booked me in about 8-9 weeks then had my scan at 12-13 weeks so expecting the same this time. 

Anyone know if they will automatically 'label' me high risk just because of my age? I am 40 in 2 weeks :wacko:

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Erm I'm not sure hun? I'm sure ill be under a consultant, I was last time , it was because I had been a little depressed over my mom dying I was under consultant this time it wil be because I'm over weight , :( I'm not huge bt my bmi is 31 I think x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh I am due 7th March -just in case you missed my date for front page xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Erm I'm not sure hun? I'm sure ill be under a consultant, I was last time , it was because I had been a little depressed over my mom dying I was under consultant this time it wil be because I'm over weight , :( I'm not huge bt my bmi is 31 I think x

thanks -with my last pregnancy I was 36 and was worried about my age then , but she told me they woudn't consider me an older mum un till I was 40 haha :haha:-so here I am 40 and an older mum lmao

I want a home birth and wonder how that is going to go down xxx:hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome to all the new girls and congrats on your pregnancies!!! 

Sorry I've been a little MIA, been out most of the day yesterday, didn't get home till about 11.30pm (even my little boy didn't get home till that late! Though he did fall asleep in my arms by the bonfire )

I am so nervous about this pregnancy! At first I thought my boobs were sore but it really was only my right boob on the side, where I felt a sore little lump... it doesn't really seem to hurt anymore though! And have no symptoms at all!! Just really really want this to be a sticky baby!!! Am wondering if there's anything the doc can do for me, like some blood tests or maybe an early scan to ease my mind. Guess I'll have to make sure he knows I'm pretty worried! Gonna ring tomorrow for an appointment. 
I did read somewhere that sometimes your boobs don't hurt the 2nd time around as they don't need as much preparation (or something like that!) I didn't have sore boobs with my mc so that's probably why I'm worrying! 
I never really had any symptoms with my son either though! And he's perfectly healthy! I was just really tired and lost my appetite and had sore boobs (but he was my first!) 
I guess there's nothing I can do really, just hope for the best!


----------



## donnarobinson

My doctor has done my bloods cuz I was so worried , had 1st set friday n 2nd set 2moz x


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 I figured we'd have the same duedate, considering we both had our lmp on the 31st of May :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> Welcome to all the new girls and congrats on your pregnancies!!!
> 
> Sorry I've been a little MIA, been out most of the day yesterday, didn't get home till about 11.30pm (even my little boy didn't get home till that late! Though he did fall asleep in my arms by the bonfire )
> 
> I am so nervous about this pregnancy! At first I thought my boobs were sore but it really was only my right boob on the side, where I felt a sore little lump... it doesn't really seem to hurt anymore though! And have no symptoms at all!! Just really really want this to be a sticky baby!!! Am wondering if there's anything the doc can do for me, like some blood tests or maybe an early scan to ease my mind. Guess I'll have to make sure he knows I'm pretty worried! Gonna ring tomorrow for an appointment.
> I did read somewhere that sometimes your boobs don't hurt the 2nd time around as they don't need as much preparation (or something like that!) I didn't have sore boobs with my mc so that's probably why I'm worrying!
> I never really had any symptoms with my son either though! And he's perfectly healthy! I was just really tired and lost my appetite and had sore boobs (but he was my first!)
> I guess there's nothing I can do really, just hope for the best!

I had sore boobs for a few day but nothing now :shrug: Maybe my hormones settling, my body becoming used to them :shrug: I am trying not to read to much into it, still testing positive on HPT's lol and for me in past pregnancies I never got MS or fatigue etc until about the 5+ week mark; so just need to wait it out - My GP wouldn't even see me now for pregnancy related worries.

Good Luck Eltjuh, hoping everything is just fine; every pregnancy is different xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I didn't get symtoms with my son til I was 6 weeks , x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel the same about no symptoms :( i told hubby i just dont feel pregnant at all! No sore boobs anymore, no nausea really, im only 4 weeks but i did feel nauseous the other day so i dot know whats up! Hope everything is ok.

U may be considered high risk at 40 but i think it depends on ur doctor...

As for scans, so e people get them at 6/8 weeks, some not til 12.... My doctor uses a specialty doctor for his 12 and20 week scans and we always get free 4d pics which is nice! Others need to pay for them :/... 

I will def be considered high risk w my type 1 diabetes! What a pain!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Guess i need to relax on symptoms too...i got sick at 6 weeks last time,and they came and went.


----------



## Annalyn

Hi 
I'm new, unexpectedly pregnant with number 5. Due on the 2nd March 2014 :)
Annalyn:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome!


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome hun x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Annalyn said:


> Hi
> I'm new, unexpectedly pregnant with number 5. Due on the 2nd March 2014 :)
> Annalyn:happydance:

Hi :flower: Number 5 for me too :wacko:

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I cant stop eating! Unlike me..


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I cant stop eating! Unlike me..

Me too -starving all the time lol :flower:


----------



## loopylj

Today has been the first day I've felt any symptoms..... Felt so sick this morning and not stopped eating all afternoon x hope everyone is well x


----------



## Eltjuh

I've been pretty tired today... Just get up to do something and I'm glad to sit down once I've finished whatever it was I was doing! Had a little nap this afternoon aswell! 

So I guess if that's anything to go by our little :baby: will be ok! haha


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am full of beans -have SO much energy !!

Should this have me worried ?

Think it is still the excitement and adrenaline buzzing me ? lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

Now I am sure I have jinxed myself -just bought a small maternity bundle from Ebay -it was bargain and I couldn't resist!!!

Shouldn't have done that should I ??


----------



## Eltjuh

I personally don't usually believe in that stuff... like people not having their pram in their house because they don't want to jynx it... But I'm not supersticious. 
Though, last time I was pregnant (the mc) I put a bit sheet of paper up in the bedroom to draw my belly on every 4 weeks... I saw it in One Tree Hill and loved the idea, and I kind of wanna do that again, but I'm too scared, cause I'm like: maybe if I do that it'll go wrong again! I remember ripping it off the wall and into little pieces when I found out I had miscarried cause I was so upset!

Anyway, I think some people get more energy sometimes when they are pregnant. At least it's listed as one of the symptoms on countdown to pregnancy.... so I don't think it's anything to worry about (easier said than done! :dohh:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I did get energy last night...i napped from 2:30-4pm, had family snd friends over for a cook out and my entire house was destroyed! At 1am everyone was still sitting out by the fire and i was mopping my floors, vaccuuming and doing dishes lol...


----------



## LisK

I have NO symptoms again! I honestly don't feel pregnant at all. So unnerving.

My DH says that my only symptom is "irritability." HA


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm due March 5th :D I want to join!


----------



## wannabubba#4

J_Lynn said:


> I'm due March 5th :D I want to join!

Welcome and congrats on your pregnancy :flower: xx



LisK said:


> I have NO symptoms again! I honestly don't feel pregnant at all. So unnerving.
> 
> My DH says that my only symptom is "irritability." HA

Well I had terrible insomnia last night; and woke to waves of nausea Yay!! :happydance: How bizarre to get excited by waves of nausea :haha::haha: 

xx


----------



## ruby83

I would be getting excited about waves of nausea too! Today, I have been having some mild cramping. I am praying all is ok and it is just my uterus stretching. Spending way too much time on google!


----------



## donnarobinson

I woke up through the night feeling sick and went to the toilet so many times. Feeling a bit sick this morning but don't no if its hunger lol x


----------



## Chloe Rachel

Im March 3rd! With my first! :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi,
I'm due somewhere around March 8th with my first. I took clomid and have been TTC for almost 2 years.

I don't think it's a healthy pregnancy though, my beta wasn't very high and IC tests aren't getting darker, plus I'm cramping everyday which I had with my chemical preg. last year.

Don't know if I should try and stay positive or just give up :(

Nice to meet you all - h&h 9 months.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hello ladies, nice to be here!
I got my BFP recently and I am due on 2nd March I think. This will be our second child and I have had a mc and a chemical since him. Hoping this one sticks. Had v few symptoms with our son apart from extreme tiredness which is what I have now :sleep:
H&H 9 months everyone.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi,
> I'm due somewhere around March 8th with my first. I took clomid and have been TTC for almost 2 years.
> 
> I don't think it's a healthy pregnancy though, my beta wasn't very high and IC tests aren't getting darker, plus I'm cramping everyday which I had with my chemical preg. last year.
> 
> Don't know if I should try and stay positive or just give up :(
> 
> Nice to meet you all - h&h 9 months.


My hcg at 12 doo was 38 which is normal! Yours is almost triple that so it looks pretty good!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Crampi, nausea and tingly nipples this morning!


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm due somewhere around March 8th with my first. I took clomid and have been TTC for almost 2 years.
> 
> I don't think it's a healthy pregnancy though, my beta wasn't very high and IC tests aren't getting darker, plus I'm cramping everyday which I had with my chemical preg. last year.
> 
> Don't know if I should try and stay positive or just give up :(
> 
> Nice to meet you all - h&h 9 months.
> 
> 
> My hcg at 12 doo was 38 which is normal! Yours is almost triple that so it looks pretty good!Click to expand...

Agreed. The average beta for 14 DPO is 100 so you are right on track!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi,
> I'm due somewhere around March 8th with my first. I took clomid and have been TTC for almost 2 years.
> 
> I don't think it's a healthy pregnancy though, my beta wasn't very high and IC tests aren't getting darker, plus I'm cramping everyday which I had with my chemical preg. last year.
> 
> Don't know if I should try and stay positive or just give up :(
> 
> Nice to meet you all - h&h 9 months.

Your beta was just as high as mine considering the day you got it done and my doctor was thrilled with my numbers, don't you get all negative on me!!! Stay positive!!! :)

And I asked my dr about cramping because I have some too but it's different from AF cramps - it was hard to describe but I told him its like my uterus is being pulled because it feels like I have a cramp then a pulled muscle, he said some cramping and the pulling feeling is normal because your uterus is changing shape to make room for baby. So it could very well just be that :)


----------



## donnarobinson

My hcg level was 323 on friday and I was 4+4 I had them done today hope I get results 2moz , does that seem ok for 4+4 girls ? X


----------



## Jo2600

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing ok today.

Went to the doctors this morning, but he didn't check my sample to confirm I was pregnant which I found a bit odd! I know it sounds silly but I wanted a definite yes from a proffesional to make it sound more real! 

I have also stopped having any real symptoms apart from a lot of discharge, which I hope is normal. Last week I was getting awful diahhorea which seems to have completely cleared up now, I just hope it means the bean is still there. I haven't taken a test since Thursday I am quite tempted to do another just to check. Please tell me I am being silly ladies :wacko:

Won't get to see my mid wife now until I'm around 8-10weeks. 

Jo


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

J_Lynn said:


> Your beta was just as high as mine considering the day you got it done and my doctor was thrilled with my numbers, don't you get all negative on me!!! Stay positive!!! :)
> 
> And I asked my dr about cramping because I have some too but it's different from AF cramps - it was hard to describe but I told him its like my uterus is being pulled because it feels like I have a cramp then a pulled muscle, he said some cramping and the pulling feeling is normal because your uterus is changing shape to make room for baby. So it could very well just be that :)

Thanks bump buddy! :) and to everyone else who re-assured me.... the thing is, I took one of those clearblue digis with conception indicator and it said 2-3 weeks which I read online means at least 200, but then my beta was 99... so either the test was wrong or the numbers are going down not up... I'm hoping the test was wrong! If this is it it woudl be UNREAL.

:happydance: Staying positive now!

And the cramps for me are just like pre-AF - maybe more in the sides and very low as opposed to in the actual uterus area... and maybe a bit more sharp and less frequent. Oh, I dunno, lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

donnarobinson said:


> My hcg level was 323 on friday and I was 4+4 I had them done today hope I get results 2moz , does that seem ok for 4+4 girls ? X

Yea being that lynn was 98 or so around 14 dpo/4 weeks, you have to think it doubles every 1-2 days so looks excellent!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U do not have to change my date, but hubby and i went and backtracked my last period and realized I was 12 dpo when I first tested and not 10, and i would be due march 9th not the 11th! my father and brothers birthday! odd!...


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Your beta was just as high as mine considering the day you got it done and my doctor was thrilled with my numbers, don't you get all negative on me!!! Stay positive!!! :)
> 
> And I asked my dr about cramping because I have some too but it's different from AF cramps - it was hard to describe but I told him its like my uterus is being pulled because it feels like I have a cramp then a pulled muscle, he said some cramping and the pulling feeling is normal because your uterus is changing shape to make room for baby. So it could very well just be that :)
> 
> Thanks bump buddy! :) and to everyone else who re-assured me.... the thing is, I took one of those clearblue digis with conception indicator and it said 2-3 weeks which I read online means at least 200, but then my beta was 99... so either the test was wrong or the numbers are going down not up... I'm hoping the test was wrong! If this is it it woudl be UNREAL.
> 
> :happydance: Staying positive now!
> 
> And the cramps for me are just like pre-AF - maybe more in the sides and very low as opposed to in the actual uterus area... and maybe a bit more sharp and less frequent. Oh, I dunno, lol.Click to expand...

Chart of Normal HCG Levels in Pregnant Women

0-1 week: 0-50 IU/L
1-2 weeks: 40 - 300
3-4: 500 - 6,000
1-2 months: 5,000 - 200,000
2-3 months: 10,000 - 100,000
2nd trimester: 3,000 - 50,000
3rd trimester: 1,000 - 50,000
Non-pregnant females: < 5.0
Postmenopausal: < 9.5

You're fine ... your beta numbers are perfect. Super high HCG levels can be an indicator of twins - so I'd rather be at the lower end of the scale, as long as it's healthy. I mean, I would be fine if I did have twins - but I would prefer to just have to push one out. LOL 

The cramping should move from the hip area to more centered/a bit lower. That's kinda where it sounds like you're describing ... so it's just your uterus moving sh*t around doing some construction work for the baby :) haha


----------



## J_Lynn

I am really, really, really feeling it this morning. I just feel exhausted ... I am starving but don't think I can eat anymore - I have been eating so much. Thankfully outside of the chinese food last night (oops - I slipped up and ate horribly unhealthy), I have been eating tons of salad and veggies and good meats. But seriously ... I don't think I can eat anymore, but I always feel hungry. Every 2-3 hours I have to have something little. 

And my mood swings are getting a bit more - I usually have patience, I have a 2nd job at the mall at night (I work from home for my main job, so I wanted to get out of the house to actually be able to talk to people...) and I am always happy and wanting to talk - I'm in sales, so that is kinda the point. Well, I have noticed here lately I just want to drink my water, lean on the wall and yawn. And think about how much my boobs hurt.

I can't wait until my hormones and my body can level out with each other because this is nuts :) A good nuts, but nuts all the same.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

^^^I work from home too and teach about 3 xs a week (right now for summer semester though its only one night a week!) !!


----------



## J_Lynn

I LOVE working from home - it's SO wonderful. We may be getting laid off soon - which sucks, I've worked here for 8 years, 3 years from home. I just hope they at least last until the end of next year .... I'd like to not have to work away from the house and put the baby in daycare for as long as possible! I will definitely look for more work from home jobs in my industry - but it's a dying industry so I don't know if I'll have any luck. I'll end up going to an attorney firm I'm sure - but oh well. We will just worry about that when the time comes lol


----------



## CountryMomma

OK ladies just got my results back from my first beta and on 3+3 my numbers were 201. Does that number seem a bit high for only 3+3?


----------



## Eltjuh

Everyone develops at a different rate I think.... But even if it's a bit high it would be a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

whoa ya thats high for 3 weeks! twins!? lol


----------



## J_Lynn

^^ that's what popped into my head .... I wouldn't have even had a BFP at 3+3 lol So sheesh, I'd totally bet twins! haah


----------



## Nikkilewis14

are u sure ur not furthur along hun!?


----------



## CountryMomma

Thats exactly what popped into my head too!! Ahhh! I am positive I am not further along unless I ovulated super duper early. Last LMP was 4 June.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ooooooh cant wait to find out! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Haha, I am a bit scared now! I wont have my first scan until 6 weeks or so, gosh thats a long time to wonder!


----------



## Baby_Dust

I had first drs appt today :) booked in for blood test on 15th July and midwife 7th August! Exciting! 

I think she's messed my date up though, she said 4th march but my lmp was 25/5/13. I thought that would make me 1st march?!?!?

What do you ladies think? 

How are you all doing? 

WE'RE ALL PREGNANT!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## loopylj

Baby_Dust said:


> I had first drs appt today :) booked in for blood test on 15th July and midwife 7th August! Exciting!
> 
> I think she's messed my date up though, she said 4th march but my lmp was 25/5/13. I thought that would make me 1st march?!?!?
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> WE'RE ALL PREGNANT!!!!!! :happydance:

Hi my last lmp was 25/5/13 too and I thought it would be the 1st too. When I went to the doctors they told me 3rd march?! Lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

loopylj said:


> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> I had first drs appt today :) booked in for blood test on 15th July and midwife 7th August! Exciting!
> 
> I think she's messed my date up though, she said 4th march but my lmp was 25/5/13. I thought that would make me 1st march?!?!?
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> WE'RE ALL PREGNANT!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hi my last lmp was 25/5/13 too and I thought it would be the 1st too. When I went to the doctors they told me 3rd march?! Lol xClick to expand...


Do you ladies have 28day cycles?
This would mean my EDD is going to be 10th Mar going by those LMP 's lol -which would mean I got my BFP at 2w+5d :wacko::wacko:

xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Sometimes the doctors are all weird with their dates though... When I was pregnant with my son they said my date was different from what I calculated (I actually counted 40 weeks from my lmp) and then the dating scan said the same date as what I thought and then still the midwives kept going by a different date.. :dohh:
And then when I was last pregnant the doctor also gave me a different date than what I thought. Had a mc though so never had a scan.

Today I went to the doctor and he said 7th of march, which is the same as I thought. That's a first!!! But he said I have to come back to see the nurse so she can send me for my bloodtest and get me booked in with the midwife, don't see why he couldn't do that, but alright! Going on wednesday morning!

Anyone else in the UK??? Did you get your bloodtest results?? Do they tell you your hcg?? Cause I was never told with my last 2 pregnancies and when I looked at the paperwork that I asked for with the last one I couldn't find hcg on there at all.... :shrug: Which I thought was really weird, especially since they didn't even make me do a hpt in the office either! It seemed like they just took my word for it!


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> loopylj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby_Dust said:
> 
> 
> I had first drs appt today :) booked in for blood test on 15th July and midwife 7th August! Exciting!
> 
> I think she's messed my date up though, she said 4th march but my lmp was 25/5/13. I thought that would make me 1st march?!?!?
> 
> What do you ladies think?
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> WE'RE ALL PREGNANT!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hi my last lmp was 25/5/13 too and I thought it would be the 1st too. When I went to the doctors they told me 3rd march?! Lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ladies have 28day cycles?
> This would mean my EDD is going to be 10th Mar going by those LMP 's lol -which would mean I got my BFP at 2w+5d :wacko::wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I have a 32 day cycle, which apparently puts me at an EDD for 11th of March. But doctors don't usually ask how long your cycle is... at least mine doesn't! I don't see why it matters either, cause they usually go by LMP so it doesn't matter how long your cycle is. I got my bfp at 3+6 but if I'd go by EDD on the 11th I would've been 3+2


----------



## Baby_Dust

It all confuses me! Did have my 1st in my mind, ahhh well see what the midwife has to say! 

I'm in uk too. Didnt have blood tests for hcg and didn't do a hpt, didn't have that last time either?! Got a blood test for sickle cell anaemia and thalssemmia (sp. it's something like that!!!) didn't have that last time either :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah they do the blood test to see if you're immune to those things I think, to make sure you've had all the injections and that, and to check your blood type, because if you're rhesus negative you have to have some injections I think. 
But yeah I didn't think they did any hcg! Can't believe they just take your word for it! :shrug: Oh well!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I had the rhesus shot in my last pregnancy, annoying!


----------



## Eltjuh

Will you have to have it again??? I guess so, right??

Luckily I am O+ so no need for me! (hubby is also O+ so I'm guessing our kids are too! :haha:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I assume i would although we dont plan on having another ( the main purpose of thr shot is to protect the next child i think, right?!)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They give it im ur butt cheek and it hurts like a b*tch! Ha


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm blood type O- so when I had a chemical preg. last year my GP sent me off to the emergency GYN dept. for a shot even though I didn't need one because I was so early...

I was very happy to wake up still bloated and hey - look at my IC progression today, it's a little bit re-assuring! (They're 14, 15 and 16dpo. The last one is still wet but they usually dry darker anyway)

https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/DSC04065_zpsd47eb979.jpg

Oh and I keep randomly crying and laughing at the same time at the smallest things. And I'm SO TIRED I even went to bed early. What's the deal with that?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not feeling great today... I keep getting hot flashes... sometimes I'm just sitting there doing nothing and suddenly feel all hot and sweaty :dohh: yuck!!
Just got home from taking my son to nursery and just crashed on the sofa... Glad I have some time on my own to just relax and do nothing!! :blush:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Last time my doctor made me hand in a urine sample to send to the lab to confirm pregnancy - but previously they just took my word for it too - do not know if it was because of my age last time, in which they will definitely need to confirm it this time too lol

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

and I have moved up a box on my ticker Woop!!!!

haha, only another 7 to go xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

MY HCG TRIPLED in 48 HOURS! YAY I'M ACTUALLY PG.

Sorry, lol.

Wow, that's a relief. It's not all over.

Yay.


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> and I have moved up a box on my ticker Woop!!!!
> 
> haha, only another 7 to go xx

Oh hey, I hadn't even noticed that! I have the same one!! :) I usually only really look at what it says though tbh. Can't wait for friday when it changes again!! :)
I always like to read something new about the baby everyday... luckily I have my 'pregnancy bible' as that has a page for everyday :haha:



Ella_Hopeful said:


> MY HCG TRIPLED in 48 HOURS! YAY I'M ACTUALLY PG.
> 
> Sorry, lol.
> 
> Wow, that's a relief. It's not all over.
> 
> Yay.

YAY!!! Well done!!! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur ok. I've got a sore throat and my lil boy has got tonsilitis , x


----------



## donnarobinson

Really happy ! :) my hcg level friday was 323 and yesterdays level was 1386 ! :) x


----------



## Eltjuh

I had a sore throat this morning too, seems alright now though!!!
Hope your lil man will get better soon!!!! 


AFM, I've gone into eating mode :dohh: When I got home from taking my little boy to nursery I fancied fried egg in a roll, so I had it. And then I fancied cheese puff crisps, so went to the corner shop, only to find they didn't have them!!! They had all the other BUT them! So I thought, I'll have some McCoys Cheese & Onion, but they didn't have those either!!! :dohh: Stupid shop!!! Oh well, guess it saves me getting fat! :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Really happy ! :) my hcg level friday was 323 and yesterdays level was 1386 ! :) x

Oh I wish they would tell me what mine was! Is that routine where you live?? Or did you have to ask for it??? I never got told what my levels were, other than when they were checking if I did indeed have a mc last year! I really wanna know what mine are and if they're going up cause it would really help me relax!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Eltjuh said:


> I had a sore throat this morning too, seems alright now though!!!
> Hope your lil man will get better soon!!!!
> 
> 
> AFM, I've gone into eating mode :dohh: When I got home from taking my little boy to nursery I fancied fried egg in a roll, so I had it. And then I fancied cheese puff crisps, so went to the corner shop, only to find they didn't have them!!! They had all the other BUT them! So I thought, I'll have some McCoys Cheese & Onion, but they didn't have those either!!! :dohh: Stupid shop!!! Oh well, guess it saves me getting fat! :haha:

I just went to the shop and bought one of everything :blush: I tried to stick to healthy things because I'm not a good eater usually - I bought dried fruit, yoghurts, cottage cheese etc. So hungry!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls , I asked for them to be checked hun, there not done routinly , I just said I was so worried it was making me ill. And they did them x


----------



## Eltjuh

I might have to ask if I could have some done... I've got my appointment with the nurse tomorrow who will send me to the hospital to get my bloods done so I'll have to ask her.


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> MY HCG TRIPLED in 48 HOURS! YAY I'M ACTUALLY PG.
> 
> Sorry, lol.
> 
> Wow, that's a relief. It's not all over.
> 
> Yay.

Pfffft .... Told you not to worry  wooohooooo!!! 

I get my betas back today also :) Then I only have to go back one more time on Thursday before the dr will stop taking my blood to make sure HCg is raising. I can't wait to see what my numbers are! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awesome betas ladies!

Omg my boobs hurt so bad yesterday and i woke up semi nauseous this morning...so yay for that..

My cravings were so bad yesterday! All i wanted was a grilled hotdog smothered in ketchup and onions! I also ate so mych chicken wing dip, it was disgusting! Im not a huge eater at all usually! And my last pregnancy i dispised meat.... Wierd!


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm glad that being hungry isn't just me.... I have been STARVING and I am never a big eater. I have been eating every couple hours and my tummy feels like it will burst if I take another bite but my brain is still telling me to eat, eat, eat! Lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No, not just u, the amount i consumed yesterdsy was sickening, oh and potato chips, i just keep eating..

Last pregnancy i gained 50lbs, thankfully lost it all plus more, but this time, i see it being more like 75 lol.


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh goodness I am trying to avoid gaining anything except baby - I'm already fat and its hard enough to lose weight. I'm a size US16/18 (but I'm 5'10" so people don't usually think it). I have been swimming almost daily and I just myself fill up on veggies. I know when cravings kick in I will be eating chips and peanut butter cups - so until then, I'm trying to be good hahah


----------



## Eltjuh

J_Lynn said:


> Oh goodness I am trying to avoid gaining anything except baby - I'm already fat and its hard enough to lose weight. I'm a size US16/18 (but I'm 5'10" so people don't usually think it). I have been swimming almost daily and I just myself fill up on veggies. I know when cravings kick in I will be eating chips and peanut butter cups - so until then, I'm trying to be good hahah

I know, I'm a UK size 16 and 5'11. Was trying to lose it but then I fell pregnant!!
I lost about 10 kilo's last year and then I got pregnant and had a mc and just gained everything back on!! :( (and a little bit more :cry:) 

Just got a phonecall from my doctor's surgery saying the nurse won't be in tomorrow and they asked if I could do it today, so I've gotta go there in about 2 hours!


----------



## LisK

I gained 50 last pregnancy too and only lost 40 so I'm trying really hard to be good this time.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ohh all the Hcg numbers sound good - makes me want to know mine too lol ; but then I would probably only stress over them being high enough, doubling in time or whatever lol

I made a GP appointment ,but couldn't get seen until 11th July lol -oh well, I suppose , pregnancy is not an illness haha, and my mw wouldn't see me until about 8 weeks anyway. At least I can be referred to mw for when I get back my holidays -we are away until 31st July so will be nearly 9 weeks when we return.

Also. just told my daughter we are pregnant - and she was delighted! So glad - first person told and positive result so Yay!! Woop!!! 

xxxx


----------



## J_Lynn

Eltjuh - 2 hours?! Yikes! Hope you already got a shower lol That's not much time! 

I am *dreading* telling my husbands daughter that we're pregnant. Thankfully, the older one is just like her horrid mother and doesn't come around at all ... so that's one bullet to dodge because she wouldn't be allowed around my child anyway (She's 14, openly sleeps with 20+ year olds, spends her time doing strip teases on the bus and loves that her mom buys her booze .... there's no way in hell my child would be allowed around that at any age!) but the youngest daughter is 12, and I am pretty sure she is going to flip out. She's not going to be happy. I almost wish you didn't get a baby bump because I swear I'd hide it from her until I went into labor LOL!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

When my mum told me she was pregnant with my brother I was 13 years old. I flipped out so badly but after a few weeks I was super-excited! My mum got me all involved in choosing things for the baby and feeling baby kick. By the time she gave birth I just couldn't wait to hold my little bro, it was the best feeling ever! Hopefully your husband's daughter will be the same xx


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: I'm in the UK, it's almost 2pm here now, so I've been up for ages. And didn't need a shower anymore  Plus, she's only gonna refer me for my blood test and midwife. Normally she would do blood pressure and weight aswell, but considering I did that yesterday with the doctor she probably won't. Oh and she'll probably want a urine sample... So I'm gonna be bursting by the time I get there! Can't go to the toilet anymore now! Gotta be there in about 50 minutes!


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> When my mum told me she was pregnant with my brother I was 13 years old. I flipped out so badly but after a few weeks I was super-excited! My mum got me all involved in choosing things for the baby and feeling baby kick. By the time she gave birth I just couldn't wait to hold my little bro, it was the best feeling ever! Hopefully your husband's daughter will be the same xx

Ohhh I so hope so. Because I soooooooooo want her to be happy. I have already promised her when the day came that I would have her involved in everything. She could help me go shopping and I'd never ask her to babysit (that's just not fair to her, so I honestly won't) and she doesn't have to help out with things if she doesn't want to ... so I hope she takes it well. 

Both the girls have a HORRIBLE childhood because their mother is just worthless - so she clings to my husband like she will die without his constant attention ... which is annoying as all get out, but it's understandable. Their mother doesn't care and she doesn't hide it. So she clings to the attention and she is convinced if we have a child that she won't be loved anymore (her mother has told her that for the last couple years - ugh) so I know she is going to think the worst :( Maybe she can come to the week 20 ultrasound or something so she can see the baby and it will help? I don't know. I just hope she doesn't hate the baby - or even worse, stop coming around (husband is primary custodial parent, but he said if the kids want to act like spoiled snobs and stay with their worthless mother because of a hissy fit he will never beg a child and let them think they are the boss ... which makes sense but I know it breaks his heart how the oldest one turned on him, so I can't imagine what it would do if the youngest did it too!) - that would break my heart and my husbands as well. 

I've been thinking about too much lately LOL


It's 8:00am now .... I want the doctor to call me RIGHT NOW and tell me what my numbers are! The waiting game KILLS me!


----------



## J_Lynn

Eltjuh said:


> :haha: I'm in the UK, it's almost 2pm here now, so I've been up for ages. And didn't need a shower anymore  Plus, she's only gonna refer me for my blood test and midwife. Normally she would do blood pressure and weight aswell, but considering I did that yesterday with the doctor she probably won't. Oh and she'll probably want a urine sample... So I'm gonna be bursting by the time I get there! Can't go to the toilet anymore now! Gotta be there in about 50 minutes!

I wish it was 2pm here ... I'd be off work in an hour and 30 minutes :D haah

hhahah have fun holding it! lol!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

J_Lynn said:


> Ohhh I so hope so. Because I soooooooooo want her to be happy. I have already promised her when the day came that I would have her involved in everything. She could help me go shopping and I'd never ask her to babysit (that's just not fair to her, so I honestly won't) and she doesn't have to help out with things if she doesn't want to ... so I hope she takes it well.
> 
> Both the girls have a HORRIBLE childhood because their mother is just worthless - so she clings to my husband like she will die without his constant attention ... which is annoying as all get out, but it's understandable. Their mother doesn't care and she doesn't hide it. So she clings to the attention and she is convinced if we have a child that she won't be loved anymore (her mother has told her that for the last couple years - ugh) so I know she is going to think the worst :( Maybe she can come to the week 20 ultrasound or something so she can see the baby and it will help? I don't know. I just hope she doesn't hate the baby - or even worse, stop coming around (husband is primary custodial parent, but he said if the kids want to act like spoiled snobs and stay with their worthless mother because of a hissy fit he will never beg a child and let them think they are the boss ... which makes sense but I know it breaks his heart how the oldest one turned on him, so I can't imagine what it would do if the youngest did it too!) - that would break my heart and my husbands as well.
> 
> I've been thinking about too much lately LOL
> 
> 
> It's 8:00am now .... I want the doctor to call me RIGHT NOW and tell me what my numbers are! The waiting game KILLS me!

I was a very needy clingy kid too, only child for 13 years lol, that's why I flipped out. i think what calmed me is that my mum told me I was going to be the third parent and it would bring us even closer and we can do everything for the baby together... feeling equal and included instead of pushed away. I could tell my mum was dreading telling me because she acted like she was telling me bad news! I cried and yelled at her for hours!


----------



## J_Lynn

Ohh your poor mom :( I bet she was crushed! The things we do when we are kids ... I know there is plenty I wish I could go back and un-say to my parents lol

Are you getting your betas done again, or are they happy with the rise in the last pull?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

J_Lynn said:


> Ohh your poor mom :( I bet she was crushed! The things we do when we are kids ... I know there is plenty I wish I could go back and un-say to my parents lol
> 
> Are you getting your betas done again, or are they happy with the rise in the last pull?

lol so true! 

I'm getting my betas done again next Sunday - I'm also having an ultrasound then although I'm not expecting to see much... will probably just be the borderline of enough HCG to see a sac. You never know, I guess! But until then I'm going to rest, enjoy being pg and try to stop POAS!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

is anyone else sweating!??! Its cool in my house and im drenched!! My first baby made me freeze!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i wont be getting betas done until July 8th! my family doctor did mine at 3 weeks 3 days ... they were 38.. but i did call my OB/GYN and they said when i go in i will get betas done and an ultrasound... but im ok with that.. i def am starting to feel prego now!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm sweating but it is hot here!

I'm wondering how much HCG you need before you get real symptoms... because I swear my sense of smell is more sensitive already. I had this coconut flavored yoghurt and could smell the empty pot from across the house... yuck!


----------



## J_Lynn

I don't think it needs to be very high because I have been feeling pregnant since 4 days before AF was due - the fatigue, thinks were tasting different, heartburn. SO I don't think it needs to be very high .... and then it just gets worse as it goes up LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I also agree even minute amounts show symptoms, i was exhausted where i ouldnt keep my eyes open two days before my bfp!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hmmm... I also had the fatigue, bloating and hunger which started on Friday night...when I would have been 3 weeks and 5 days. Maybe it's to do with the high progesterone too...

In fact, next time I'm pg I'll know right away because my stomach swelled up so much... was a dead giveaway!

Just remembered that I had a glass of wine on Friday night... didn't think I would be pg lol! Hope little bean didn't mind... I don't think it's that bad to have the odd glass anyway, right?


----------



## J_Lynn

I had a 3 glasses the Friday before I found out ..... I am pretty sure the poppy seed forgives me


----------



## J_Lynn

I have been drinking about 2 gallons of water a day .... I literally can't stop drinking. I am SO thirsty and my mouth is staying dry ALL the time. Bugging the fire out of me!

I called the Dr just a moment ago .... they said the lab wasn't in yet and they don't have my results, they didn't put it as a priority lab this time so I have to wait until around 11am :( This is going to kill me. I feel more pregnant, so I am hoping that's a good sign. I am so, so, so, so scared that they'll say my HCG dropped to like 30 and that it's not viable. I HATE THE WAITING GAME SO MUCH!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Haha. And I had a runny boiled egg too. Boy am I going to miss runny boiled eggs!


----------



## J_Lynn

What's a runny boiled egg?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Don't know what you Americans call it lol - but a boiled egg where the yolk is still raw...

Good luck with the waiting!


----------



## J_Lynn

Ohhh I don't think I could do that. I have to have my eggs completely boiled or it creeps me out lol

Now, when I pan cook them - I have to have the yolk runny so I can soak it up with my toast. But I couldn't do that if I had to crack the shell and there would be liquid inside. It's the same thing, I'm sure but it's just the way it's done I guess. 

There is so many things different about the food from here to over there. About 4 years ago, I had to send my friend a box of about 200 twinkies. He said yall don't have them over there so I sent him every one I could find. He said he ate Twinkies until he made himself sick - it's all he ate for a week. YUCK. I'm glad they don't make them anymore - Twinkies were horrible. But I guess people in the UK love them? 

Ugh. I'm hungry again hahah


----------



## chulie

Hi ladies!!!!! I guess I belong here now!!! Will you take me? hahahaha...I JUST found out yesterday that I'm pregnant and due March 14th. I'm not even due for my period until friday so I'm cautiously pregnant...I took a test yesterday and then again this morning it is definitely twice as dark so I'm happy to see that! Makes me feel better! hahaha...

About me...I'm Julie...32..I already have one beautiful little two year old girl who is seriously my world. This is #2 and our last baby. I've been married to my best friend for 5 years and my daughter looks exactly like him! hahahaha....

I am from the "I dont care what we have" camp. I look at this baby like a missing piece to our family...so..until it's here I can't say what our family is suppose to be because I know whatever this baby is....that's what we were meant to have! :)

Morning sicknes.....with my first..I threw up every morning for 8 months...Just once every day (I produce TOO much mucous and my body just can't handle it and I need to get it up then I'm great and can get on with my day hahaha) So I'm REALLY hoping for this baby things are different...I'll even take only 6 months of throwing up! hahaha...I also agree that you can have signs before a certain time. Sunday I was out with my hubby and daughter (I would have only been about 8dpo) and I felt ill ALL day...and there was this shrimp thing when we went to eat and just seeing it make me want to throw up.....it was like a switch from sunday onwards my body has been trying to say "Hey...guess what...some stuff's going on in here"....in a not so subtle way!!!! 

Oh AND....no worries ladies...I also had drinks on Friday.....our little beans are still doing their own thing so they are totally safe :)

SO EXCITED TO BE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

YAY! Congrats!!!! :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Welcome Chulie! H&H 9 months!!! That's great that your tests are getting darker so early!

J_Lynn I would totally recommend runny boiled eggs...if you weren't pg! - the white has to be solid, but you pop the top off with a teaspoon and can dip slices of bread/toast in the yolk. Yum! I also make fried eggs with runny yolks ;) Not any more I guess! DH will be happy - runny eggs freak him out big time!

Oh, I am so hungry and thirsty with all this food talk!

I've never heard of twinkies but anything American is usually a gimmick in the UK - like Hershey's chocolate - some of it is good but UK choc. is just as good if not better, but UK people will always go for Hershey's any day as it's a novelty!


----------



## CountryMomma

I totally just got the biggest craving for oranges and strawberries. Or any kind of fruit really, I have always loved fruit but it is a craving I cannot get out of my head!


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Welcome Chulie! H&H 9 months!!! That's great that your tests are getting darker so early!
> 
> J_Lynn I would totally recommend runny boiled eggs...if you weren't pg! - the white has to be solid, but you pop the top off with a teaspoon and can dip slices of bread/toast in the yolk. Yum! I also make fried eggs with runny yolks ;) Not any more I guess! DH will be happy - runny eggs freak him out big time!
> 
> Oh, I am so hungry and thirsty with all this food talk!
> 
> I've never heard of twinkies but anything American is usually a gimmick in the UK - like Hershey's chocolate - some of it is good but UK choc. is just as good if not better, but UK people will always go for Hershey's any day as it's a novelty!

Hershey's is so gross! I am sure your chocolate HAS to be better - Hershey's tastes like plastic! 

If there is any candy that you like from the US - let me know, I could arrange a knocked-up care package :D haha



CountryMomma said:


> I totally just got the biggest craving for oranges and strawberries. Or any kind of fruit really, I have always loved fruit but it is a craving I cannot get out of my head!

Blueberries and greek yogurt sound good right now .... mmm .... I need to go to the kitchen, this is killing me.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

J_Lynn said:


> Hershey's is so gross! I am sure your chocolate HAS to be better - Hershey's tastes like plastic!
> 
> If there is any candy that you like from the US - let me know, I could arrange a knocked-up care package :D haha

Lol thanks for the offer! :haha: 

I'm not in the UK now - living abroad for at least the next few years and where I am they have lots of American products but they're expensive!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

CountryMomma said:


> I totally just got the biggest craving for oranges and strawberries. Or any kind of fruit really, I have always loved fruit but it is a craving I cannot get out of my head!

I get cravings even when not pg - but now it's the best excuse for getting the food you want!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

My Dr just called ...... 689!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :) :) :) I AM REALLY FREAKIN PREGNANT!!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

j_lynn said:


> my dr just called ...... 689!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) :) :) :) :) i am really freakin pregnant!!!!

awesome!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i was just eating hersheys but i agree, not the best choc ive had lol. 

Mmmm dippy eggs! Love runny yolk :)


Welcome to the new ladies !


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Lol i was just eating hersheys but i agree, not the best choc ive had lol.
> 
> Mmmm dippy eggs! Love runny yolk :)
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies !

If you live in PA and don't eat Hersheys, I think they may make you move  

I'm German and my entire family is from Germany ... so I grew up on amazing rich, creamy European chocolates. I cannot eat American chocolate bars. I can, however, eat my weight in Godiva and Ghiradehli ... especially the caramel and peanut butter filled ones. Ohhhh yes. hahahahhahahah


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mmmmmmmmmm godiva!

Lol yea i live an hour from hershey lol.


----------



## J_Lynn

Ok - so I just realized that now that this baby is growing in here, it's going to have to come out ................................... I really hate needles so I refuse to have an epideral. The thought of that scares me to the point I can't even verbalize. But, I'm even more scared about the pain of doing a natural birth. Oh goodness. Looks like I have a lot of pep-talking to do.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

J_Lynn said:


> Ok - so I just realized that now that this baby is growing in here, it's going to have to come out ................................... I really hate needles so I refuse to have an epideral. The thought of that scares me to the point I can't even verbalize. But, I'm even more scared about the pain of doing a natural birth. Oh goodness. Looks like I have a lot of pep-talking to do.

You will probably be in so much pain at the time you won't care about the needle... you'll be begging for it!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I craved fruit and ice with my last pregnancy, I haven't really had a craving yet ,I've just gone of a lot of food as I did last time . I'm so scared to get fat, I was a size 10 when I met my boyfriend , went up to a 14 was a 16 at the end of my pregnancy, size am but I'm 2stone heavier than I was wen pregnant with my son. X


----------



## donnarobinson

I always said I wouldn't have an epidural and I did. I regret it though, it fell out and stopped working , I get terrible back pain now and slowed my labour right down! X


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

What's giving birth like? Is it even at all manageable without an epidural?


----------



## J_Lynn

I've been told that your body naturally has ways to control the pain, since that's what we've been designed to do - but I think we've just become so dependent on pain killers that we just don't know how to handle any pain in life any more so it makes things like labor and childbirth harder. I can't even suffer 20 minutes with a headache ..... so I have no idea what I'll do when there is a watermelon coming out of me lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Every birth is differnet I wouldn't lie mine was bad. But I was in labour hours, I went 10 days over , was inducded sunday morning , waters were broke at 12am monday morning and he wasn't born til 3.30pm weighing 9lb 5oz ! Was worth the pain tho but I'm scared to do it again x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> Ok - so I just realized that now that this baby is growing in here, it's going to have to come out ................................... I really hate needles so I refuse to have an epideral. The thought of that scares me to the point I can't even verbalize. But, I'm even more scared about the pain of doing a natural birth. Oh goodness. Looks like I have a lot of pep-talking to do.

Im on the opposite end as my epi was painless and amazing! I was able to walk right after i gave birth. Ihope i get the same results this time around!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Contractions hurt lol, but i was able to bear w them at 5 cm, thats when i got my epi, around 9cm the epi wore off and it was painful, they just gave me more meds and the pain went away, i just felt a lot of pressure...


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Ok - so I just realized that now that this baby is growing in here, it's going to have to come out ................................... I really hate needles so I refuse to have an epideral. The thought of that scares me to the point I can't even verbalize. But, I'm even more scared about the pain of doing a natural birth. Oh goodness. Looks like I have a lot of pep-talking to do.
> 
> Im on the opposite end as my epi was painless and amazing! I was able to walk right after i gave birth. Ihope i get the same results this time around!Click to expand...

Mine too. I was in love with my anesthesiologist for giving me the epidural.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ella_Hopeful said:


> What's giving birth like? Is it even at all manageable without an epidural?

YES!! It is totally manageable.... ofcourse it's not nice, but I did it! 
We do have gas & air here in the UK though, which is great!!! (it's like laughing gas with oxygen and it kind of makes you feel like you're tipsy or drunk :haha:)
My labour wasn't the easiest, don't wanna scare anyone but my son was 13 days late, first contraction started on thursday morning 9am and I didn't have him until sunday evening 7.36pm (that's about 82 hrs from the first contractions). He did have his hand on his face though which was probably why it took so long and it took me a while to push him out! I had to have a drip to get my contractions going again cause they kind of slowed down after I'd been pushing for a while. 

But I'd say don't worry about giving birth just yet... you have plenty of time to enjoy your pregnancy first and then start thinking about labour. I didn't think about it until I was about 38 weeks pregnant and I admit, I did ask my husband if we could rewind time and just not get pregnant... cause it was getting a bit too real that I was actually going to have to push him out!! 

Anyway I always used to think: there are SO many people in the world that have done it, so I can do it too!! And it also helps to think of a person you know that has given birth but you don't think has a very high pain threshold.... :haha:

Just got back from the hospital, I asked the nurse at my surgery if I could get an extra bloodtest done and she had to lie to get me the blood test... she wrote down that I had intermittent bleeding and therefore they wanted me to have the Beta HCG done! Hope I didn't jynx it by her writing that down!!! :dohh: So should get the results from my doctor within a week! (can't believe I have to wait that long!! Might ring them on friday and see what they say). Think it's the only blood test I'm gonna get though....


----------



## Eltjuh

I was just thinking... maybe it would be nice to put your scan/ultrasound dates on the list aswell, so people can keep track of it if they want to! 

So if you want me to list it, please let me know! (and don't forget to tell me how far along you'll be :winkwink:)


----------



## LisK

I have my first scan (6+6) on July 12. Pretty nervous for it!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have not seen seen my GP yet but can say my 12week scan will be 27th Aug - scans are always done on Tuesdays in my unit lol

Seems like AGES away !

I should be 12w+4 xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

First scan is july 8th, 8:30am, i will be 5+1 we may not see anything except the sac!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My mom just came over to see me and the baby and shes like are u ready for another?! Im like mom, i, really dont have a choice! Hahaha...she keeps saying, oh i hope shes walking by then! My god mom, me too me too!

I know this is silly, but our names are Already picked out lmao... Owen michael for a boy, and quinn ( havnt thought of a middle name) for a girl... I know, were nuts!


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh yeh my epidural was amazing when it worked , but with it moving in my back and everything l it wore of . I say I wudnt have anuva but I probz wud lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We want a yellow bundle, but i dont know how long that will last since i am such a planner! :)


----------



## J_Lynn

July 19th for me - 7+2 :)

I can't wait!

And I will definitely be finding out - I am too type A not to know. I have to have everything meticulously put together, so the whole surprise thing just won't work for me. I wish it would, it would be so much fun to just let my DH be the one to announce if it's a boy or girl. It would be absolutely precious. But there's just no way I could wait. I know myself too well ....


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My first scan is on Sunday - July 7th - I'll be 5 weeks and might not see anything at all - but hey, the perks of fertility clinics! lol

I also really will want to know if it's a girl or boy. I'm too into pink or blue not to. Ooh I can just picture the little pink and blue clothes now... :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I found out with my son & I want a suprise this time but my oh doesn't . Plus I like to no so I can buy things :) x so we will be finding out x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im sure we will find out too lol.. We have neutral everything like i mentioned before except for clothes and nursery obviously.


----------



## LisK

I definitely want to find out. Every baby related thing we own is pink (and she has the pinkest nursery EVER) so it would be convenient if we has another girl. Plus, yay for sisters. :)


----------



## chulie

J_Lynn said:


> Ok - so I just realized that now that this baby is growing in here, it's going to have to come out ................................... I really hate needles so I refuse to have an epideral. The thought of that scares me to the point I can't even verbalize. But, I'm even more scared about the pain of doing a natural birth. Oh goodness. Looks like I have a lot of pep-talking to do.

Don't even fret....by the time your 40 weeks pregnant you are so over the swollen feet, peeing yourself, aches,pains, not sleeping,feeling like someone just broke your rib, waddling, constipation and boobs that you need to protect like fort knox's because they're so sensitive......you welcome whatever is coming next.....Not only that..your seriously DYING to meet this little person inside you......but at this beautiful stage it's impossible to even understand you'll have that mind set....but you will...trust me.....that being said...I actually had one of the easier labours....but it still sucks...it's beautiful...but it sucks! LMAO....


----------



## chulie

We'll definitely find out as well....A) because we need lots of time to pick a name.....right now we only know the middle name will be Francis...boy or girl...NO CLUE about anything else!!hahahaha....B) I find I get much more attached to the baby once I know what it is....with my daughter...once I knew it was a girl..we picked a name and I just felt so "close" to her...hope that makes sense? hahahha..I would sit and read her stories in her nursery...talk to her, sing to her......it really helped with bonding...for me personally...so we'll find out with #2 for sure....We're gonna go to our scan and the tech to write down what it is...then go to our cake place who does everything for us and get them to make a cake with pink or blue dye...we're gonna have my family, my inlaws and my best friends get together for lunch somewhere and after we're done eating we'll bring out the cake and all find out together!!!!! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

I'd like to join as well since I just got my betas back and they had a doubling time of about 26 hours! My initial was low at 20.3 so I was convinced it would be another chemical (I've had three chemicals)...well I got my beta back today and it was 131 yesterday, just 70 hours from my first beta! My progesterone was a bit on the fence at 13.9 but that was when my beta was 20.3 so they said it is probably fine, but I am supplementing with 200mg of Prometrium just in case! My first prenatal appointment is on 7/10 and I think we will set a scan date then...I don't really want one too early...maybe around 8/9 weeks :)

Yay for March babies!


----------



## CountryMomma

I have found out with my first two and will most def find out with this one because if its a girl I will need to go shopping!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Chulie, i think we might do the same idea this time! So we all find out together...if we deide not to have a yellow bundle :)


----------



## J_Lynn

chulie said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Ok - so I just realized that now that this baby is growing in here, it's going to have to come out ................................... I really hate needles so I refuse to have an epideral. The thought of that scares me to the point I can't even verbalize. But, I'm even more scared about the pain of doing a natural birth. Oh goodness. Looks like I have a lot of pep-talking to do.
> 
> Don't even fret....by the time your 40 weeks pregnant you are so over the swollen feet, peeing yourself, aches,pains, not sleeping,feeling like someone just broke your rib, waddling, constipation and boobs that you need to protect like fort knox's because they're so sensitive......you welcome whatever is coming next.....Not only that..your seriously DYING to meet this little person inside you......but at this beautiful stage it's impossible to even understand you'll have that mind set....but you will...trust me.....that being said...I actually had one of the easier labours....but it still sucks...it's beautiful...but it sucks! LMAO....Click to expand...

Wait .... peeing yourself? What? OMG THey should have a freakin book out, "What to expect when you think you want to get pregnant" LOL OH MAN. Constipation!? Well, this will be lovely :D lol


----------



## LisK

chulie said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Ok - so I just realized that now that this baby is growing in here, it's going to have to come out ................................... I really hate needles so I refuse to have an epideral. The thought of that scares me to the point I can't even verbalize. But, I'm even more scared about the pain of doing a natural birth. Oh goodness. Looks like I have a lot of pep-talking to do.
> 
> Don't even fret....by the time your 40 weeks pregnant you are so over the swollen feet, peeing yourself, aches,pains, not sleeping,feeling like someone just broke your rib, waddling, constipation and boobs that you need to protect like fort knox's because they're so sensitive......you welcome whatever is coming next.....Not only that..your seriously DYING to meet this little person inside you......but at this beautiful stage it's impossible to even understand you'll have that mind set....but you will...trust me.....that being said...I actually had one of the easier labours....but it still sucks...it's beautiful...but it sucks! LMAO....Click to expand...

Ha ha ha this is SO TRUE!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> I'd like to join as well since I just got my betas back and they had a doubling time of about 26 hours! My initial was low at 20.3 so I was convinced it would be another chemical (I've had three chemicals)...well I got my beta back today and it was 131 yesterday, just 70 hours from my first beta! My progesterone was a bit on the fence at 13.9 but that was when my beta was 20.3 so they said it is probably fine, but I am supplementing with 200mg of Prometrium just in case! My first prenatal appointment is on 7/10 and I think we will set a scan date then...I don't really want one too early...maybe around 8/9 weeks :)
> 
> Yay for March babies!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join as well since I just got my betas back and they had a doubling time of about 26 hours! My initial was low at 20.3 so I was convinced it would be another chemical (I've had three chemicals)...well I got my beta back today and it was 131 yesterday, just 70 hours from my first beta! My progesterone was a bit on the fence at 13.9 but that was when my beta was 20.3 so they said it is probably fine, but I am supplementing with 200mg of Prometrium just in case! My first prenatal appointment is on 7/10 and I think we will set a scan date then...I don't really want one too early...maybe around 8/9 weeks :)
> 
> Yay for March babies!
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)Click to expand...


Thank you! I was really excited to see you are one day ahead of me, haha! So exciting!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ohhhhhhh wait then u get into what its like down there AFTER BIRTH!!! 

and yes peeing yourself is totally normal, and even after birth too my muscles didnt go back until about a month ago!! and u bleed for like 8-9 weeks straight (thats something I actually didnt knowww until the hospital gave me ice packs for my cho-cha, thick pads and white stretchy granny panties to wear.. ) I knew i was bleeding but the pain afterwards..i honestly didnt even want to stand (it could have been because ella hit my tailbone on the way out and caused a lot of pain getting in and out of bed for the first week!)... yea child birth is amazing, but my god, we go through a lot of shit as women!


----------



## J_Lynn

Holy shit. You've got to be joking. 8-9 weeks?!? Ok, with PCOS I have been used to ridiculously long cycle. But none that require pillow pads and granny panties! 

So ... peeing yourself, constipation, and 2 months of bleeding. 

Honestly, after 2.5 years of fertility treatments - WORTH IT. :) As much as it will suck. Still, worth it. 

Ok ... but ... umm ... what do you mean what it looks like after? Please tell me it goes back to normal eventually.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lol it does go back to normal after a few months;) I had an episiotomy because ella wouldnt fit and im permanently damaged (the stitches didnt heal correctly) but most people who have them done are fine. 

and yes all totally worth it! I promise you and I am sure you already know that! When you hold them you seriously will just cry or want to cry.. its amazing. I still hold ella and cry, im always so full of hormones! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oh also hubby said at first i felt different, but maybe about a month ago he said its back to normal, so it must have tightened up a bit more.. I am hoping this birth is easier than ellas...that was pretty traumatizing!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd say it's more like 6 weeks... well mine stopped a little while before then and then came back... But hey, if you breastfeed you usually don't get a period for a while... mine didn't come back until my son was 7 months! And also you've just been without a period for 9 months! So it's ok :haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

I just got off the phone with Blue Cross Blue Shield - my friend was telling me how her breast pump was provided to her at no cost by her insurance so I should call and find out because it will save $300 compared to buying one. And sure enough, my insurance covers the pump and all supplies 100% with no deductible through a medical supply company that is in-network (which I can just pick one off the website). So, if anyone is planning on breastfeeding and wants/needs a pump - it's worth the call to ask if it's covered! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Eltjuh said:


> I'd say it's more like 6 weeks... well mine stopped a little while before then and then came back... But hey, if you breastfeed you usually don't get a period for a while... mine didn't come back until my son was 7 months! And also you've just been without a period for 9 months! So it's ok :haha:

yea my friend had hers for 6 weeks too... some have it for 10.. it all depends on ur body.. i never breastfed so i got my period exactly after 10 weeks..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> I just got off the phone with Blue Cross Blue Shield - my friend was telling me how her breast pump was provided to her at no cost by her insurance so I should call and find out because it will save $300 compared to buying one. And sure enough, my insurance covers the pump and all supplies 100% with no deductible through a medical supply company that is in-network (which I can just pick one off the website). So, if anyone is planning on breastfeeding and wants/needs a pump - it's worth the call to ask if it's covered! :)

Thats great! I have the same insurance! 300$ is crazy for a pump!


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> lol it does go back to normal after a few months;) I had an episiotomy because ella wouldnt fit and im permanently damaged (the stitches didnt heal correctly) but most people who have them done are fine.
> 
> and yes all totally worth it! I promise you and I am sure you already know that! When you hold them you seriously will just cry or want to cry.. its amazing. I still hold ella and cry, im always so full of hormones! :)

Oh wow - my sister had to have an episiotomy and she was stitched from top to bottom - she had JUST turned 15 when she had her child (she gave her up for adoption, best choice .... she's such a happy, beautiful child too - but my sister made the best call on that. It's an open adoption so we still get to see pictures and things which is wonderful. She's 11 now!) and she said she still has nitemares about that. SHe said it was horrible. 



Eltjuh said:


> I'd say it's more like 6 weeks... well mine stopped a little while before then and then came back... But hey, if you breastfeed you usually don't get a period for a while... mine didn't come back until my son was 7 months! And also you've just been without a period for 9 months! So it's ok :haha:

That's true ..... 9 months without, 2 months with .... it's kinda like my PCOS when it acts up LOL


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Blue Cross Blue Shield - my friend was telling me how her breast pump was provided to her at no cost by her insurance so I should call and find out because it will save $300 compared to buying one. And sure enough, my insurance covers the pump and all supplies 100% with no deductible through a medical supply company that is in-network (which I can just pick one off the website). So, if anyone is planning on breastfeeding and wants/needs a pump - it's worth the call to ask if it's covered! :)
> 
> Thats great! I have the same insurance! 300$ is crazy for a pump!Click to expand...

Call, call, call! lol They said I just need my doctor to write a prescription and that's all I need. I just emailed my doctor now. I know it's super early - but they said it can take a few months to get it because of the process involved - so if I do it in the next couple weeks, it will be a long while before I get it anyway.


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> I'd like to join as well since I just got my betas back and they had a doubling time of about 26 hours! My initial was low at 20.3 so I was convinced it would be another chemical (I've had three chemicals)...well I got my beta back today and it was 131 yesterday, just 70 hours from my first beta! My progesterone was a bit on the fence at 13.9 but that was when my beta was 20.3 so they said it is probably fine, but I am supplementing with 200mg of Prometrium just in case! My first prenatal appointment is on 7/10 and I think we will set a scan date then...I don't really want one too early...maybe around 8/9 weeks :)
> 
> Yay for March babies!
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was really excited to see you are one day ahead of me, haha! So exciting!!!Click to expand...

Yes, it is - I am still in complete shock myself. I just keep pinching myself because it seems so unreal!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Blue Cross Blue Shield - my friend was telling me how her breast pump was provided to her at no cost by her insurance so I should call and find out because it will save $300 compared to buying one. And sure enough, my insurance covers the pump and all supplies 100% with no deductible through a medical supply company that is in-network (which I can just pick one off the website). So, if anyone is planning on breastfeeding and wants/needs a pump - it's worth the call to ask if it's covered! :)
> 
> Thats great! I have the same insurance! 300$ is crazy for a pump!Click to expand...
> 
> Call, call, call! lol They said I just need my doctor to write a prescription and that's all I need. I just emailed my doctor now. I know it's super early - but they said it can take a few months to get it because of the process involved - so if I do it in the next couple weeks, it will be a long while before I get it anyway.Click to expand...

I actually wont be breast feeding (with my type 1 diabetes its just too rough after birth the way it is with blood sugars), just thought it was awesome that they would pay for one for you, thats great for you! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Just curious, does anyone have any experience with fetal dopplers? I probably would not get one until first hearing the heartbeat but does anyone know which are considered the best? I think it'd be nice to have one to listen to the heartbeat before I start feeling the baby move.


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I just got off the phone with Blue Cross Blue Shield - my friend was telling me how her breast pump was provided to her at no cost by her insurance so I should call and find out because it will save $300 compared to buying one. And sure enough, my insurance covers the pump and all supplies 100% with no deductible through a medical supply company that is in-network (which I can just pick one off the website). So, if anyone is planning on breastfeeding and wants/needs a pump - it's worth the call to ask if it's covered! :)
> 
> Thats great! I have the same insurance! 300$ is crazy for a pump!Click to expand...
> 
> Call, call, call! lol They said I just need my doctor to write a prescription and that's all I need. I just emailed my doctor now. I know it's super early - but they said it can take a few months to get it because of the process involved - so if I do it in the next couple weeks, it will be a long while before I get it anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> I actually wont be breast feeding (with my type 1 diabetes its just too rough after birth the way it is with blood sugars), just thought it was awesome that they would pay for one for you, thats great for you! :)Click to expand...

Ohhh ... I wonder if my PCOS will make me have any issues with that, because I have to take 1500mg of metformin every day to regulate my insulin levels. I guess I will find out. I do want to breastfeed - so I'm going to try, but sometimes, you just can't.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DecemberWait said:


> Just curious, does anyone have any experience with fetal dopplers? I probably would not get one until first hearing the heartbeat but does anyone know which are considered the best? I think it'd be nice to have one to listen to the heartbeat before I start feeling the baby move.

With my first i rented a really good one because it worked early on! :) it was like 25$ a month..once i started to feek baby move i returned it :).


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> Just curious, does anyone have any experience with fetal dopplers? I probably would not get one until first hearing the heartbeat but does anyone know which are considered the best? I think it'd be nice to have one to listen to the heartbeat before I start feeling the baby move.

I really like the Sonoline B.


----------



## Eltjuh

I did the same, I rented one with my first, but I'd really like to buy one this time.... they're going quite cheap on ebay, so I'm gonna have to have a look at some reviews I think! But I'm gonna wait till at least 10 weeks...


----------



## DecemberWait

Yeah I am going to wait until after I hear and see the heartbeat on ultrasound before taking the plunge and buying a doppler but I think I'd like to have one.

Other than my great beta news today, I also found out I am starting my new job TOMORROW...ahhhh! I am nervous of how this will affect everything for me physically since I have been in transition between jobs for two months now and have been able to keep a relaxed schedule at home...but I am excited :) Definitely need to work as long as I can to earn some money for baby!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DecemberWait said:


> Yeah I am going to wait until after I hear and see the heartbeat on ultrasound before taking the plunge and buying a doppler but I think I'd like to have one.
> 
> Other than my great beta news today, I also found out I am starting my new job TOMORROW...ahhhh! I am nervous of how this will affect everything for me physically since I have been in transition between jobs for two months now and have been able to keep a relaxed schedule at home...but I am excited :) Definitely need to work as long as I can to earn some money for baby!

Congrats on the job!

I am a college professor and i worked all the way up to dec 23rd ( end of the semester), had ella jan 4th( in between semesters) and went back for the next semester a week later! Lol.i took absolutely no time off and illbe honest, it wasnt bad! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

This one will be born during the semester so i may need to take so,e time off.


----------



## DecemberWait

I'd say definitely take SOME time off to be home! I plan on taking 12 weeks and then seeing how I feel about going back. Luckily my new job is as a classroom consultant and I would be able to bring bubba to work with me so I feel like I should take advantage of that unique situation! Still would be nice to stay home, but I feel like I would get stir-crazy.


----------



## chulie

J_Lynn said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Ok - so I just realized that now that this baby is growing in here, it's going to have to come out ................................... I really hate needles so I refuse to have an epideral. The thought of that scares me to the point I can't even verbalize. But, I'm even more scared about the pain of doing a natural birth. Oh goodness. Looks like I have a lot of pep-talking to do.
> 
> Don't even fret....by the time your 40 weeks pregnant you are so over the swollen feet, peeing yourself, aches,pains, not sleeping,feeling like someone just broke your rib, waddling, constipation and boobs that you need to protect like fort knox's because they're so sensitive......you welcome whatever is coming next.....Not only that..your seriously DYING to meet this little person inside you......but at this beautiful stage it's impossible to even understand you'll have that mind set....but you will...trust me.....that being said...I actually had one of the easier labours....but it still sucks...it's beautiful...but it sucks! LMAO....Click to expand...
> 
> Wait .... peeing yourself? What? OMG THey should have a freakin book out, "What to expect when you think you want to get pregnant" LOL OH MAN. Constipation!? Well, this will be lovely :D lolClick to expand...

 Omg!!! I'm dying of laughter I'm so sorry!!! Lmao!! I really don't want to be the second time mom who scare the crap out of everyone....Hahahahahahaha. Once the baby gets heavy it presses on your bladder. It can make for some "accidents"when you sneeze or laugh really hard. For me because I was throwing up so late into my pregnancy the pressure cause me to pee when I threw up. Omg I need to stop talking before I scare the lights out of all of you. Bottom line. It's worth it and I'm doing it again so it can't be THAT bad!!!!


----------



## chulie

Doppler-had one with my first and LOVED it. But it really does take some time to get good at finding the hb. They are so insanely low of so long. I've heard you can YouTube how to find it. So once you get the hang of it I love it. Once I hit 8 weeks I'm gonna bring mine out and start trying to find it. But won't stress if I can't find it. I know it's super early! 

As for "down there" ..my daughter is 2 and 2 months and things are 100% back to normal. They were after like 3 months max? Honestly I was SO scared but mine looks 100% like it did. I mean the lip area isn't quite as firm "looking" but everything that matters goes back to normal. Hahahahaha. I had what women would consider a "super text book" labour so I can share that one day when were ready. That will give you hope and NOT scare you! Hahahahaha.


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> I'd say definitely take SOME time off to be home! I plan on taking 12 weeks and then seeing how I feel about going back. Luckily my new job is as a classroom consultant and I would be able to bring bubba to work with me so I feel like I should take advantage of that unique situation! Still would be nice to stay home, but I feel like I would get stir-crazy.

I work from home, so I am lucky in that aspect - but since I am in the legal field, I still have to be on the phone/computer "normal" business hours Mon-Fri. So, I will be taking some time off. I don't think I'll take over a month - I cannot go without working more than a couple weeks before I start going insane. I hate being at the house. Now that may change when the baby comes, but I don't feel like getting 60% on short term after I exhaust all my vacation and sick time. So I will probably only take a month off.


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> I'd say definitely take SOME time off to be home! I plan on taking 12 weeks and then seeing how I feel about going back. Luckily my new job is as a classroom consultant and I would be able to bring bubba to work with me so I feel like I should take advantage of that unique situation! Still would be nice to stay home, but I feel like I would get stir-crazy.

I LOVE the time off with my new baby while on maternity leave; and the longer the better for me lol:haha:. 

I love my work and would not feel complete if I never went back (I am a RN in an ITU) but my maternity leave is precious. I will have at least 9months , made up of between maternity and holiday leave, and am even worrying abut that being short lol - last time I had over a year.

I plan to breastfeed, and babywear and generally spend as much infant time with my new little baby as is possible.

But I know it is not for everyone, my SiL went back after only 4weeks because it suited her and her circumstances 

xx


----------



## DecemberWait

I may end up leaving my job depending on how I feel after 12 weeks...finances are definitely a factor and while I think I could be a SAHM, I just want to be careful not to throw away a good job if we really need the cash flow. I don't think my job would allow for any longer than 12 weeks since they follow FMLA. I am so jealous of people overseas and in Canada for all of the maternity leave that they get!

I am definitely feeling some MAJOR symptoms today. Insanely sore boobs (does anyone have a suggestion for a comfortable bra because mine currently feels like a torture device!), constantly hungry, bloated, feeling really exhausted and a bit of a dizzy feeling here and there. I can't wait for each new symptom because it makes me feel a bit more relaxed!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hi ladies! :howdy:

I saw my first :bfp: Saturday but I thought my eyes were deceiving me but the lines keep getting darker. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v432/kittyfeliz/image-15.jpg

It's still super early, I don't expect :witch: til July 4th (I think my FF ovulation day may be off). I'm probably due March 14th-ish and this will be my first child.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats Mrs. JJ! Great progression on those tests!


----------



## J_Lynn

Congrats!!!


----------



## chulie

Mrs. JJ said:


> Hi ladies! :howdy:
> 
> I saw my first :bfp: Saturday but I thought my eyes were deceiving me but the lines keep getting darker.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v432/kittyfeliz/image-15.jpg
> 
> It's still super early, I don't expect :witch: til July 4th (I think my FF ovulation day may be off). I'm probably due March 14th-ish and this will be my first child.

I didn't realize you and I have to same due date!! ;) those are awesome progressions!!

Hey question. Any of you ladies using apps on your smart phones to track baby???? Any recommendations??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just use internet websites to track baby...


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm using the WebMD Pregnancy app - I love it. LOVE LOVE LOVE it. :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Due date buddies chulie!!!! :friends:


----------



## chulie

Mrs. JJ said:


> Due date buddies chulie!!!! :friends:

Yippppeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cant wait til we start hitting6-8 weeks, lets see whos heads in the toilet lol.... Prob mine!


----------



## DecemberWait

Does anyone have any suggestions for small snacks that are really filling? I can't believe how hungry I am...I woke up at 5am because I was so hungry (and had to pee) and I ate turkey breast with rice because I was craving turkey...then I went back to sleep, woke up at 10:30 and ate a bowl of yogurt with granola (a huge bowl might I add) and I was starving again two hours later so I had a wrap with cheese/pesto/spinach and an apple...starving AGAIN two hours later so I had cheese and crackers at around 4...then I had toast with peanut butter at 6 and I am eating dinner now...this is WAY more than I am used to eating and I am wondering how I will make it through the work day without passing out from hunger! Maybe granola bars or something? BTW it is NOT thirst because I am drinking over 100oz of water per day.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sometimes our bodies say we need to pack on the lbs for baby, which is where the hunger comes in.... You will notice, for some people, after a few weeks it will slow down....all of our hormones are raging right now so think about how u feel when a period comes and times that by 100 lol.... U seem to be eating the right things! Way better than me! I keep eating chips, strawberry shortcake , just everything i shouldnt! Id say if ur hungry eat, esp if ur eating healthily.

Maybe some carrot sticks, popcorn, i think ur body is craving carbs though.


----------



## wavescrash

I am super-duper cautiously joining y'all here.


My name's Amanda, my fiance & I are both 27. I have an almost-8 year old from a previous relationship & together we have a 14 month old. I've also had a m/c at 7 weeks (in 2006) & then I had a chemical the cycle before I conceived my youngest. She was born April 2012 and I had the implant put in shortly afterward. Decided we wanted to try for #3 before we get married next May so if this isn't a sticky bean, I only have 1 more cycle to try before we have to take a break until after the wedding.

So I had the implant removed April 10th, got my first period on May 6th. Got my BFP around 13dpo on a FRER (had a faint positive on an IC the 2 days before) but it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :/ Bleeding started on June 6th. My OB suggested waiting a cycle to TTC but I conceived my 14 month old right after a chemical so I decided to just go for it, given the time constraints lol. I'm 13dpo & AF technically isn't due until tomorrow but I got a faint positive on an IC tonight. I plan to test again in the morning with an IC and a FRER.

My OB agreed to check my progesterone once I get my next BFP so I wanted to test early to try & get my levels checked asap in case I need to take supplements. I really don't want to experience another chemical.

So that's where I'm at. Based off my ovulation date, my EDD is March 12th. So alllll that being said, I'm super cautiously joining y'all here. It was only a faint positive but it was a positive all the same but who knows if this will be a sticky bean. FX.

Good luck and H&H 9 to everyone else here :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats and welcome!!


----------



## DecemberWait

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Sometimes our bodies say we need to pack on the lbs for baby, which is where the hunger comes in.... You will notice, for some people, after a few weeks it will slow down....all of our hormones are raging right now so think about how u feel when a period comes and times that by 100 lol.... U seem to be eating the right things! Way better than me! I keep eating chips, strawberry shortcake , just everything i shouldnt! Id say if ur hungry eat, esp if ur eating healthily.
> 
> Maybe some carrot sticks, popcorn, i think ur body is craving carbs though.

I am definitely packing carrot sticks and maybe some unbuttered popcorn for work. Yeah, I always eat healthy and actually I have not had one unhealthy craving...yet. I know that eating healthy is better for me and bubs so I am going to TRY and not splurge on anything...we'll see if that lasts ;)


----------



## DecemberWait

wavescrash said:


> I am super-duper cautiously joining y'all here.
> 
> 
> My name's Amanda, my fiance & I are both 27. I have an almost-8 year old from a previous relationship & together we have a 14 month old. I've also had a m/c at 7 weeks (in 2006) & then I had a chemical the cycle before I conceived my youngest. She was born April 2012 and I had the implant put in shortly afterward. Decided we wanted to try for #3 before we get married next May so if this isn't a sticky bean, I only have 1 more cycle to try before we have to take a break until after the wedding.
> 
> So I had the implant removed April 10th, got my first period on May 6th. Got my BFP around 13dpo on a FRER (had a faint positive on an IC the 2 days before) but it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy :/ Bleeding started on June 6th. My OB suggested waiting a cycle to TTC but I conceived my 14 month old right after a chemical so I decided to just go for it, given the time constraints lol. I'm 13dpo & AF technically isn't due until tomorrow but I got a faint positive on an IC tonight. I plan to test again in the morning with an IC and a FRER.
> 
> My OB agreed to check my progesterone once I get my next BFP so I wanted to test early to try & get my levels checked asap in case I need to take supplements. I really don't want to experience another chemical.
> 
> So that's where I'm at. Based off my ovulation date, my EDD is March 12th. So alllll that being said, I'm super cautiously joining y'all here. It was only a faint positive but it was a positive all the same but who knows if this will be a sticky bean. FX.
> 
> Good luck and H&H 9 to everyone else here :)

Welcome! I have had three chemicals but all is well so far with this one...I am on 200mg of Prometrium nightly (taken vaginally). Fingers crossed that your levels come back great!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My last pg i craved salad, veggie hoagies since i couldnt have the real thing, carrot sticks! And it was a girl :). This one is totally opposite but i think its a girl again.


----------



## wavescrash

DecemberWait said:


> Welcome! I have had three chemicals but all is well so far with this one...I am on 200mg of Prometrium nightly (taken vaginally). Fingers crossed that your levels come back great!

Thanks! I've had 2 pregnancies without needing to take any progesterone so I know I can successfully carry a pregnancy on my own so my levels may be okay, but I'm really anxious to find out. Sorry about your losses though :/



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Congrats and welcome!!

Thank you!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> My last pg i craved salad, veggie hoagies since i couldnt have the real thing, carrot sticks! And it was a girl :). This one is totally opposite but i think its a girl again.

I just eat veggies - tons and tons of them. I ate like 3 cups of whole green beans today - raw ones, because I'm a farm girl so I eat everything fresh lol 

But that's all I want. Veggies and Subway sammiches loaded with veggies - only had that once though because that's still fast food and not good.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Good morning everyone! Well it's morning here anyway. I woke up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep... 

I asked Eltjuh who started this great thread for us if I could make a graphic to include in your signatures _if you want to_. So here it is! There are two versions - one the size of a ticker and one small round one depending on what you want. Enjoy!
https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zpsa7dab5b1.jpg

https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zps9ef03915.png


----------



## J_Lynn

I love that!!!!! I'm going to add it as soon as I get in my computer in the morning!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, :) congrtz new girls. Love the graphi :) x how are u all feeling x


----------



## wannabubba#4

How do we add the ticker ?? 

And congrats and welcome to all the newbies xxx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

wannabubba#4 said:


> How do we add the ticker ??
> 
> And congrats and welcome to all the newbies xxx

If you go to edit your sig., add picture and then copy and paste one of the following links:

For the ticker sized sig graphic:

https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zpsa7dab5b1.jpg

For the small sig graphic:

https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zps9ef03915.png


----------



## Eltjuh

Thank you Ella!! :) They look great!!

And welcome and congrats to the 2 new girls, MRS. JJ and wavescrash!
Don't worry you're not the only ones who cautiously joined us! I myself am quite anxious about this pregnancy, though trying not to think about it too much (I had a mc in October last year, also at 7 weeks). So I can't wait until my 12 week scan! Which won't be until August, somewhere around the 23rd I think. Anyone found that fastforward button yet?? :winkwink:


----------



## Eltjuh

It won't let me add it!! :cry: I even removed one of my tickers, was hoping I could have one of them as a small ticker and then the circle next to it, but that didn't work and when I put the url in it just comes up as the url in the signature :S

Could you copy your code from your signature please?? (I would like the circle though...)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Eltjuh said:


> It won't let me add it!! :cry: I even removed one of my tickers, was hoping I could have one of them as a small ticker and then the circle next to it, but that didn't work and when I put the url in it just comes up as the url in the signature :S
> 
> Could you copy your code from your signature please?? (I would like the circle though...)

I don't know how to copy the code without it coming up as the pic instead of the code, so I'll write it with stars but you'll need to take the stars out. Hope it works!

*https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zps9ef03915.png*


----------



## Jo2600

Loving the new little logo :winkwink: I just need to figure that out and how to put picture on here, IT challenged doesn't even begin to cover it. 

I hope everyone is feeling ok today? 

Been getting some weird shooting pains up inside today the majority of the morning, I am worrying about very little thing. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## wavescrash

Jo2600 said:


> Been getting some weird shooting pains up inside today the majority of the morning, I am worrying about very little thing. Has anyone else experienced this?

It could be the little bean snuggling in!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Actually, yeah, I was going to ask - is anyone else still having period type cramps at all? Mine come and go now whereas a few days ago they were all the time, but they're still very much there. Hurts enough to really notice, but not enough to take pain killers or make me lie down. The thing is I'm due for my period any minute so maybe my body is just a bit confused ;) lol

The sleepiness I had before has gone and so has the (TMI warning) constipation. But that might be because I've been eating healthily the last 2 days and getting plenty of sleep! Except for waking up at 4am for no reason.. duh! 

I'm such a worry bag - I woke up sure it was all over, for the stupidest reasons. Like there would be anything I could do anyway! Don't you wish you could be told now if this preg. will work out? Just want to enjoy it!


----------



## Jo2600

wavescrash said:


> Jo2600 said:
> 
> 
> Been getting some weird shooting pains up inside today the majority of the morning, I am worrying about very little thing. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> It could be the little bean snuggling in!Click to expand...


I hope so, that is a lovely idea! And if it is snuggle away :)

Ella_Hopeful - I have been getting some on and off cramping but no where near as bad as period cramps. But today I'm getting a shooting pain that lasts for about a second at a time, it's something I can handle but just worrying about everything! I agree with you I wish we could do a test at the start that said everything is going to be ok :thumbup: which I am sure it will, we are naturally just having these little moments of madness!


----------



## wavescrash

Tested again using my last FRER & another IC. Definitely positive! I'm calling my OB's office as soon as they open and asking if my doctor will put in the orders for my hcg and progesterone so that I can go get that done on my lunch break and hopefully have some #s by the end of the day.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/1_zpsafbf43b8.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/2_zpsbc86243c.jpg


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats waves! 


Congrats to all the appleseeds today...can't wait to be one tomorrow!


----------



## wannabubba#4

thanks for the March logo xxx

And yep I still have occasional cramps and uterine /pelvic pains too - not as oftern as last week but still there.

No nausea yet, not too tired but not as full of beans as I was and boobs are AGONY! Lol Said to DH last night, my boobs are SO sore -he replied 'well that's good then isn't it? ' haha WELL yeah for baby but give me some sympathy lmao hahaha


----------



## Eltjuh

Looking good! That's what my FRER looked like at 9dpo! I was freaking out!! :haha: (in a good way!)

Thanks for that Ella!! I put it in now, hopefully it worked. Also I have been having some cramping aswell, on and off, though I'm finding it hard to figure out whether it's bowel cramps or uterine cramping... But I'm sure it's ok! :) I'm going by, as long as there's no bleeding, I'm ok! :thumbup:


----------



## J_Lynn

I was figuring that I would wake up with some MS on the first day of week 5 - but I guess not. Maybe I just won't get hit with it? I know my boobs are hurting so bad that I can't get comfortable at night and now I have to sleep on my back. Which sucks because I'm a side sleeper. 

I still get little cramps also - just little twinges that last a minute or two then go away. And the timing is very random :)


----------



## LisK

I love the logo!!!! I am going to make mine a link so that other March mammas can find us. :)


----------



## chulie

Love the logo!! Will add that one when I'm at work. 

I do have tons of weird cramping, stretching and whatnot. Totally normal! I also am praying for no morning sickness this time. Although for me it's not quite the sickness. It's that my body produces so much mucous and it sits there and makes me ill so I have to get it up. Which ends up making me throw up. It's so wrong. I'm so congested again this time so....really not having much hope! :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

LisK said:


> I love the logo!!!! I am going to make mine a link so that other March mammas can find us. :)

Very clever xxx :flower:


----------



## J_Lynn

chulie said:


> Love the logo!! Will add that one when I'm at work.
> 
> I do have tons of weird cramping, stretching and whatnot. Totally normal! I also am praying for no morning sickness this time. Although for me it's not quite the sickness. It's that my body produces so much mucous and it sits there and makes me ill so I have to get it up. Which ends up making me throw up. It's so wrong. I'm so congested again this time so....really not having much hope! :(

Could you take any mucus medication? Like a mucenex? I don't know what would be ok to take while pregnant but surely there has to be something - that sounds miserable :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I called my endocrinologists office to set up an apptmnt to see my diabetes doctor and im like, well im pregnant again! The receptionist lady goes, wow u move fast! Lol..i just go...surprise!! Hahahahaa i have to see them every month to keep my diabetes in range, such a pain, but worth it! 

No more cramping here, boobs slightly tender, no nausea today ( didnt get it til 6 weeks last time, then started vomiting everyday from 8 weeks-38 weeks when i delivered)... My cramping stopped two days ago... But from what i remember i cramped thru my entire last pregnancy... I think because my symptoms are so mild, im freakingout, can wait til monday to get some reassurance!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls :) I just did one last test haa and I finally have a test line darker than the control line :) I just wanted to c it , :) x


----------



## DecemberWait

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls :) I just did one last test haa and I finally have a test line darker than the control line :) I just wanted to c it , :) x

I have one last test that I am saving...I will probably take it at around the time of my first OB appt, I'll be 5w6d at that time :)


----------



## twinmummy06

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls :) I just did one last test haa and I finally have a test line darker than the control line :) I just wanted to c it , :) x

I just did the same thing :haha: been dying to see the line darker than the control.


----------



## donnarobinson

twinmummy06 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :) I just did one last test haa and I finally have a test line darker than the control line :) I just wanted to c it , :) x
> 
> I just did the same thing :haha: been dying to see the line darker than the control.Click to expand...

Loool. Its nice to see aint it x


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww :) yeh that wil be a lovely dark line. I'm 5+2 today :) x



DecemberWait said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :) I just did one last test haa and I finally have a test line darker than the control line :) I just wanted to c it , :) x
> 
> I have one last test that I am saving...I will probably take it at around the time of my first OB appt, I'll be 5w6d at that time :)Click to expand...


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :) I just did one last test haa and I finally have a test line darker than the control line :) I just wanted to c it , :) x
> 
> I just did the same thing :haha: been dying to see the line darker than the control.Click to expand...
> 
> Loool. Its nice to see aint it xClick to expand...

Yay!! for darker than control lines - that is lovely to see - and also when the test lien comes up even before the control line lol :haha:

I have quite a few IC's left and 1 Superdrug early response - am keeping that one for the day of my doc appointment; a week tomorrow lol -just to reassure myself :blush: I will be 5w +6d then so hoping for really good line then xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Ohh yes my test line comn up b4 the control line aswell. It was there as soon as my urine passed it :) lol. Yayyy 4 lines :) x



wannabubba#4 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinmummy06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :) I just did one last test haa and I finally have a test line darker than the control line :) I just wanted to c it , :) x
> 
> I just did the same thing :haha: been dying to see the line darker than the control.Click to expand...
> 
> Loool. Its nice to see aint it xClick to expand...
> 
> Yay!! for darker than control lines - that is lovely to see - and also when the test lien comes up even before the control line lol :haha:
> 
> I have quite a few IC's left and 1 Superdrug early response - am keeping that one for the day of my doc appointment; a week tomorrow lol -just to reassure myself :blush: I will be 5w +6d then so hoping for really good line then xxxClick to expand...


----------



## DecemberWait

Had oatmeal at 7:30 and was of course starving by 9.30! Though ahead and did bring a baggie of cereal. Work starts at 10 and I am really contemplating just letting the principal know right away because the way I see it I will be needing to eat more often than just lunch and I'll be using the bathroom frequently, so I'd rather her understand why, and if anything happens I'd need time off anyway and I'd just rather have it out there. She has kids herself so I think she will be understanding. Anyway, hopefully I brought enough food for today... lol!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I'm such a dork I decided to do an experiment and told myself it doesn't mean anything...
After hearing about your dark tests, even though I'm a few days behind you all, I decided to pee on an IC when I'd been to the bathroom 20 MINS beforehand. Obvi my pee was nearly clear and my FMU is usually dark yellow... so the test was of course lighter than yesterdays. I knew it would be, that's why I did it. But now I'm freaking out that it's lighter. Oh I have to calm down. What can I do to keep busy? Think I'm gonna take up basket weaving or something ;)


----------



## amylou242

Hi everyone. 

So I'm a little late joining this one but just wanted to say hi as I'm a March mummy to be too!

DH and I lost our first at 10 wks back in October last year. We had a break trying for about 6 months and this was our 2nd month trying and we got a :Bfp: 2 days ago! Obviously over the moon but nervous too! Hoping this one is a sticky bean :) 

I'll be due the 14th March. Had an early :bfp: at only 9dpo (very feint), then a digi :bfp: day after to confirm so will definitely be doing another test at the end of this week to see that lovely dark line too!

Symptoms have been exhaustion, nausea (which only stays off if I constantly eat) and my boobs are agony! 

Lovely to meet u all ladies


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun, :) pleased to have u with us x



amylou242 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> So I'm a little late joining this one but just wanted to say hi as I'm a March mummy to be too!
> 
> DH and I lost our first at 10 wks back in October last year. We had a break trying for about 6 months and this was our 2nd month trying and we got a :Bfp: 2 days ago! Obviously over the moon but nervous too! Hoping this one is a sticky bean :)
> 
> I'll be due the 14th March. Had an early :bfp: at only 9dpo (very feint), then a digi :bfp: day after to confirm so will definitely be doing another test at the end of this week to see that lovely dark line too!
> 
> Symptoms have been exhaustion, nausea (which only stays off if I constantly eat) and my boobs are agony!
> 
> Lovely to meet u all ladies


----------



## donnarobinson

Don't worry hun like u said u had only just been to the toilet. I only started getting really dark lines nearer 5 weeks, and today 5+2 the test line was darker than the control line x 



Ella_Hopeful said:


> I'm such a dork I decided to do an experiment and told myself it doesn't mean anything...
> After hearing about your dark tests, even though I'm a few days behind you all, I decided to pee on an IC when I'd been to the bathroom 20 MINS beforehand. Obvi my pee was nearly clear and my FMU is usually dark yellow... so the test was of course lighter than yesterdays. I knew it would be, that's why I did it. But now I'm freaking out that it's lighter. Oh I have to calm down. What can I do to keep busy? Think I'm gonna take up basket weaving or something ;)


----------



## donnarobinson

This mornings test 5+2 :) x
 



Attached Files:







5+2%20x.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LisK

donnarobinson said:


> This mornings test 5+2 :) x

So dark! Love it!


----------



## donnarobinson

:) ino I'm getting more excited now x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> This mornings test 5+2 :) x

Woop :happydance::happydance::happydance:

welcome and hi amylou xxx :flower:


----------



## chulie

J_Lynn said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Love the logo!! Will add that one when I'm at work.
> 
> I do have tons of weird cramping, stretching and whatnot. Totally normal! I also am praying for no morning sickness this time. Although for me it's not quite the sickness. It's that my body produces so much mucous and it sits there and makes me ill so I have to get it up. Which ends up making me throw up. It's so wrong. I'm so congested again this time so....really not having much hope! :(
> 
> Could you take any mucus medication? Like a mucenex? I don't know what would be ok to take while pregnant but surely there has to be something - that sounds miserable :(Click to expand...

Ya it sucks.....welll last pregnancy my dr gave me this nasal spray to help with the congestion.....but it didn't help...I used it for 2 weeks and didn't see a difference...and the drug was classified as one of those "the benefit to the mother outweights the risk to the fetus".....which I wasn't really comfortable with...so since I didn't see a difference I stopped taking it.... and I think any of those products like mucinex it's fine for short term use...but as soon as I stop taking it....it comes back :( I'm just praying this time around I don't have it..

My hubby used to joke he no longer needed an alarm clock because every morning at 6 am I'd be up gagging in our bathroom...lmao...he's like "ahhh what a lovely sound to wake up to every morning"....HAHAHAHAHHA....


----------



## J_Lynn

hahah since they can't suffer physically, we may as well put them through whatever hell we can, right? So I guess him having to wake up to that every morning is a bit of a nice thing  lol!


----------



## ChaiLatte

Please add me, due date of March 9. Went in for blood work yesterday and they said everything looks good so far! Congrats to everyone!

EDIT: A little more about me. I am 31, DH is 36. Married 6 years, met in grad school (were close friends for 1.5 yrs before dating). We got our BFP on cycle #2, which I am very grateful for. DH has low morphology issues so he was definitely worried about our chances.


----------



## sammi.bump

im sammi, im 24 and have a wonderful husband, i have been married for just over a year, our second anniversary is march 31st, i have a monkey man, leon who is 20 months and my princess carly who is 5, im due march 6th, have a long cycle though so could be a bit different when i go for my scan, got my fist doctors appointment friday, i have one of each so this time im up for anything lol xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome everyone!!! :flower:


----------



## J_Lynn

So many little ones are on the way! I love it :) <3


----------



## Eltjuh

Me too!! Especially cause I'm one of the mummies!! :haha:


----------



## CountryMomma

How do I get the code for the March Monkeys siggy pic?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Copy and paste one of these codes into your sig - *remove the stars* so the code will work!

for the big ticker shaped graphic:

[URL*=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a.html][*IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zpsa7dab5b1.jpg[*/IMG][*/URL]


for the small round graphic:

[*URL=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a.html][*IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zps9ef03915.png[*/IMG][*/URL]


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you!!


----------



## LisK

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Copy and paste one of these codes into your sig - *remove the stars* so the code will work!
> 
> for the big ticker shaped graphic:
> 
> [URL*=https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a.html][*IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zpsa7dab5b1.jpg[*/IMG][*/URL]
> 
> 
> for the small round graphic:
> 
> [*URL=https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a.html][*IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zps9ef03915.png[*/IMG][*/URL]


You have two https://'s in the url of the first graphic. :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

LisK said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Copy and paste one of these codes into your sig - *remove the stars* so the code will work!
> 
> for the big ticker shaped graphic:
> 
> [URL*=https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a.html][*IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zpsa7dab5b1.jpg[*/IMG][*/URL]
> 
> 
> for the small round graphic:
> 
> [*URL=https://https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1908073-march-2014-monkeys-please-join-if-youre-due-march-2014-a.html][*IMG]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zps9ef03915.png[*/IMG][*/URL]
> 
> 
> You have two https://'s in the url of the first graphic. :)Click to expand...

thanks for pointing that out! I'll fix it now.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Hellloooooooooo, number 5 due here, latest I could be due is 2nd March so sticking with that for now. Scan on Friday 5th July, so know more then xx


----------



## DecemberWait

Hi Lady Luck! Congrats! 


Telling my new boss went great. She said another staff member is also 5 weeks pregnant and she was really excited and happy for me, not upset at all. I told her I might need breaks to eat and pee more often and she was super supportive. I'm glad I told her as it will help me with these symptoms and if anything happens she will understand why I need time off. Hopefully though, everything will be just fine!


----------



## J_Lynn

That's great!! It's always nice when the employers are supportive :) :)


----------



## amylou242

DecemberWait said:


> Hi Lady Luck! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Telling my new boss went great. She said another staff member is also 5 weeks pregnant and she was really excited and happy for me, not upset at all. I told her I might need breaks to eat and pee more often and she was super supportive. I'm glad I told her as it will help me with these symptoms and if anything happens she will understand why I need time off. Hopefully though, everything will be just fine!

I'm going to have to wait before I tell my boss... I haven't had my new contract through yet so all a bit awkward, its killing me that no one at work knows and ive only known for 3 days! eek!:wacko: I don't know how its not obvious though, im eating like a pig, everyone must think that i'm greedy! (I work in an office with 4 other people so no where to hide!)

So what is everyone's symptoms?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol - I wont be telling work until after 12 week scan, if I can help it. Loads of staff already off on maternity leave and a few more have just announced pregnancy lol, so another 8 or so weeks between announcements might lessen the blow a bit 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

And as for symptoms lol...

emotional much????

I have cried so much, my hormones are going crazy I reckon

Cried because my sis and family forgot all about me today and went to the park without me; I sat in for hours waiting on them and eventually after numerous mgs texts etc, I got back - 'oops my bad, head like a sieve ,forgot all about you' :'(

Then cried cos hubby said his pal is going to glastonbury next year to celebrate his birthday and we should go -' with a 3 month old? ' I asked 'OOPS I FORGOT!! says he!!

Maybe not hormones, maybe just bloody insensitive creeps I have as family members :'(

xx


----------



## DecemberWait

I basically had to tell work because normally we just get a one hour break but I'm going to need to eat some small snacks and go to the bathroom when I need to. I think if I hadn't said anything it'd be more of a problem but I understand wanting to wait till 12 weeks!


----------



## DecemberWait

Oh and as for symptoms I am so ravenous and I feel faint and dizzy/nauseous if I don't eat every two hours, terrible bloating, sore boobs but only when I push on them, not really noticeable if I just leave them be I guess tho it seems to depend on the time of day... seems worse at night. Also peeing constantly, starting to get constipated and I've got some lovely new pimples...sexy! NOT! Poor DH is kinda deprived right now cuz I'm not feeling sexual at all! Hopefully the worst symptoms will give way to a smooth second and third tri with lots of action ;-)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I called my midwife yesterday and she's sending me a packet of stuff and I need to go get my blood drawn just sometime this month and then I don't see her until 10-12 weeks. I guess this is normal? I kinda thought I'd have to go in at 6 weeks or something...


----------



## chulie

Mrs. JJ said:


> I called my midwife yesterday and she's sending me a packet of stuff and I need to go get my blood drawn just sometime this month and then I don't see her until 10-12 weeks. I guess this is normal? I kinda thought I'd have to go in at 6 weeks or something...

For me...I don't see my OB until 18 weeks but my regular Dr takes care of me until then. She's the one who gives me the forms for the 12 week downs screening and stuff plus she takes my urin and checks my bp and all that. I see her about once a month starting from now until 18 weeks and then at 18 weeks I transfer care. She'll also listen for the hb around 8 weeks....last baby I asked at 8 weeks and she said "No" it's too soon and didn't want to stress me out so I had to PROMISE if she couldn't hear it that I wouldn't get upset hahahahaa...so she finally caved and tried and we heard it right away!!!

I think it depends on you.......not much is going to happen in 2 months so it's not that big of a deal...but I would just be curious only IF your interested in the 12 week scan for downs and stuff.....who would give you that paperwork? Just something to ask...I had the test done....I actually could have cared less about the results...I just wanted an excuse to see my little peanut!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Welcome new people :)

I'm still very bloated and hungry, and have just about every PMS symptom I usually have but a bit more extreme! Except the cramps with thank goodness are much less intense than few days ago. I was so tearful today I watched a movie with pregnant people and babies in it and cried out loud... I am usually emotional and cry at things, but usually just quiet sniffles - couldn't help it but BAWL today. I'm actually excited to get a bit nauseous - hope it happens soon lol... never thought I'd say that! 

DH wants to take pictures of my stomach week by week, but I said the bloating gives me a good few months headstart ... you could fit a small baby in there already ;)


----------



## amylou242

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Welcome new people :)
> 
> I'm still very bloated and hungry, and have just about every PMS symptom I usually have but a bit more extreme! Except the cramps with thank goodness are much less intense than few days ago. I was so tearful today I watched a movie with pregnant people and babies in it and cried out loud... I am usually emotional and cry at things, but usually just quiet sniffles - couldn't help it but BAWL today. I'm actually excited to get a bit nauseous - hope it happens soon lol... never thought I'd say that!
> 
> DH wants to take pictures of my stomach week by week, but I said the bloating gives me a good few months headstart ... you could fit a small baby in there already ;)

I'm the same with the intense PMS symptoms! Trust me the nausea isn't good but it does bring a little comfort, mine hasnt been as bad the last few days though.


----------



## amylou242

DecemberWait said:


> Oh and as for symptoms I am so ravenous and I feel faint and dizzy/nauseous if I don't eat every two hours, terrible bloating, sore boobs but only when I push on them, not really noticeable if I just leave them be I guess tho it seems to depend on the time of day... seems worse at night. Also peeing constantly, starting to get constipated and I've got some lovely new pimples...sexy! NOT! Poor DH is kinda deprived right now cuz I'm not feeling sexual at all! Hopefully the worst symptoms will give way to a smooth second and third tri with lots of action ;-)

I'm the same, feeling super sexy with the pimples, bloating, farting, boobs that are agony even if you lightly touch them, exhausted... great fun for DH!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies I am Amy, 28 and this will be our 2nd child we already are lucky enough to have a 6yo DD. 

EDD March 6th, just going to get my 2nd levels for hcg taken this morning...so nervous.
Once my doctor is back next week from Holiday I will be requesting a scan around week 7 to check heartbeat to settle my nerves after a loss last December.

So excited!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amylou242

chulie said:


> Mrs. JJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :howdy:
> 
> I saw my first :bfp: Saturday but I thought my eyes were deceiving me but the lines keep getting darker.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v432/kittyfeliz/image-15.jpg
> 
> It's still super early, I don't expect :witch: til July 4th (I think my FF ovulation day may be off). I'm probably due March 14th-ish and this will be my first child.
> 
> I didn't realize you and I have to same due date!! ;) those are awesome progressions!!
> 
> Hey question. Any of you ladies using apps on your smart phones to track baby???? Any recommendations??Click to expand...

I'm due the same day! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireJ23

Hello I'm Claire and my daughter is almost five months old. Just found out yesterday that we're expecting again (planned). Due March 12th :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hello claire! Welcome!:)


Ugh what is wrong w me, lol, i went and bought more prego tests!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Hello claire! Welcome!:)
> 
> 
> Ugh what is wrong w me, lol, i went and bought more prego tests!!

lol :haha::haha:

POASoholic :blush:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Truth! Lol


----------



## chulie

amylou242 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. JJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :howdy:
> 
> I saw my first :bfp: Saturday but I thought my eyes were deceiving me but the lines keep getting darker.
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v432/kittyfeliz/image-15.jpg
> 
> It's still super early, I don't expect :witch: til July 4th (I think my FF ovulation day may be off). I'm probably due March 14th-ish and this will be my first child.
> 
> I didn't realize you and I have to same due date!! ;) those are awesome progressions!!
> 
> Hey question. Any of you ladies using apps on your smart phones to track baby???? Any recommendations??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm due the same day! :thumbup:Click to expand...

How exciting!!! All 3 of us due the same day!!! Cool!


----------



## DecemberWait

Haha I also bought more but I got Wondfo so at least it was cheap lol!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/Bean%202/pregnant_zpsa07f4483.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/Bean%202/pregnant_zpsa07f4483.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

i knew this was an awful idea! I got the postive right away but im 17 dpo, shouldnt it be as dark as the control? now im freaking out.. boo.


----------



## Baby_Dust

Ahhh love the march monkeys pic! Where can I get it please? :)


----------



## J_Lynn

I wouldn't freak out - those tests are just supposed to detect HCg so they can't give you any medical advice :) I wouldn't freak out my dear. Have a Hershey bar - you'll feel better lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao....chocolate,yum!

Im so so tired and hubby wants to go watch fireworks tonight...ahhhh....


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ella_Hopeful said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> How do we add the ticker ??
> 
> And congrats and welcome to all the newbies xxx
> 
> If you go to edit your sig., add picture and then copy and paste one of the following links:
> 
> For the ticker sized sig graphic:
> 
> https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zpsa7dab5b1.jpg
> 
> For the small sig graphic:
> 
> https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zps9ef03915.pngClick to expand...

xxx

Maybe this could be added to the front page ,when you get a chance Eltjuh xxx


----------



## DecemberWait

You all made me test lol! Was hoping for a dramatically darker line haha but still looking good. 19-20DPO. At the rate I'm going I'll be posting my 100DPO pictures 
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-03 18.24.111772933213.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wavescrash

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's super bloated. It's becoming pretty uncomfortable. I remember last pregnancy, I was so bloated in the beginning that I kept saying I'd never be able to hide it until 12 weeks lol. Gassy as well. I quietly prayed that nobody came near me at work today lol.

Called my doctor's office as soon as they opened and let me OB know I got another BFP because she said she'd check my progesterone levels once I was pregnant again (because I've had 3 losses) and asked about checking my hcg levels too but when I got to the lab, she only ordered my progesterone. Oh well. Knowing my betas won't make any difference and if nothing seems to be going wrong yet, no harm in not knowing.

Anyway, I couldn't control myself and tested again after work. I didn't use the bathroom all day so basically I held it for over 8 hours. So excited that the line was darker than my test from this morning.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/3_zpsdb12e79f.jpg


----------



## DecemberWait

Waves, that's GREAT progression over 8 hours!!! I have been getting darker tests in the afternoon consistently so far...so if you test tomorrow AM and it is lighter, don't be concerned! My FMU sucks. Fingers crossed that your progesterone looks excellent :)


----------



## wavescrash

DecemberWait said:


> Waves, that's GREAT progression over 8 hours!!! I have been getting darker tests in the afternoon consistently so far...so if you test tomorrow AM and it is lighter, don't be concerned! My FMU sucks. Fingers crossed that your progesterone looks excellent :)

Thanks! After my chemical last month and my FRERs never getting darker than the previous one, it really made my day lol. I'll probably test in the morning with another IC to see if it's darker than mine from this morning and then hold for another 8 hours while I'm at work again and then test after work with my FRER to see lol.

I know nothing about progesterone levels though so whenever they call with my numbers... I'm going to have no idea if it's good or bad lol.


----------



## DecemberWait

wavescrash said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Waves, that's GREAT progression over 8 hours!!! I have been getting darker tests in the afternoon consistently so far...so if you test tomorrow AM and it is lighter, don't be concerned! My FMU sucks. Fingers crossed that your progesterone looks excellent :)
> 
> Thanks! After my chemical last month and my FRERs never getting darker than the previous one, it really made my day lol. I'll probably test in the morning with another IC to see if it's darker than mine from this morning and then hold for another 8 hours while I'm at work again and then test after work with my FRER to see lol.
> 
> I know nothing about progesterone levels though so whenever they call with my numbers... I'm going to have no idea if it's good or bad lol.Click to expand...

In early pregnancy it should be at least a 15. Mine was 13.9 but at the time my beta was only a 20.3 so it very well could have risen naturally as the beta went up...however, my doctor decided to supplement me anyway as a precaution. I am hoping to get them rechecked at around 6 weeks.

BTW, I am sorry for your loss, I have had three chemical pregnancies myself and I know how hard it can be to not see that line get darker <3


----------



## wavescrash

DecemberWait said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Waves, that's GREAT progression over 8 hours!!! I have been getting darker tests in the afternoon consistently so far...so if you test tomorrow AM and it is lighter, don't be concerned! My FMU sucks. Fingers crossed that your progesterone looks excellent :)
> 
> Thanks! After my chemical last month and my FRERs never getting darker than the previous one, it really made my day lol. I'll probably test in the morning with another IC to see if it's darker than mine from this morning and then hold for another 8 hours while I'm at work again and then test after work with my FRER to see lol.
> 
> I know nothing about progesterone levels though so whenever they call with my numbers... I'm going to have no idea if it's good or bad lol.Click to expand...
> 
> In early pregnancy it should be at least a 15. Mine was 13.9 but at the time my beta was only a 20.3 so it very well could have risen naturally as the beta went up...however, my doctor decided to supplement me anyway as a precaution. I am hoping to get them rechecked at around 6 weeks.
> 
> BTW, I am sorry for your loss, I have had three chemical pregnancies myself and I know how hard it can be to not see that line get darker <3Click to expand...

Thanks!

Thank you and I'm sorry to hear about yours. I've had 2 chemicals and 1 m/c around 7 weeks. It sucks but in 2012 I had my first chemical & started bleeding August 4th or something like that, counted that as the first day of my cycle and conceived my daughter by the end of that month so I'm hoping to have a repeat this time since I had a chemical last cycle.


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Waves, that's GREAT progression over 8 hours!!! I have been getting darker tests in the afternoon consistently so far...so if you test tomorrow AM and it is lighter, don't be concerned! My FMU sucks. Fingers crossed that your progesterone looks excellent :)
> 
> Thanks! After my chemical last month and my FRERs never getting darker than the previous one, it really made my day lol. I'll probably test in the morning with another IC to see if it's darker than mine from this morning and then hold for another 8 hours while I'm at work again and then test after work with my FRER to see lol.
> 
> I know nothing about progesterone levels though so whenever they call with my numbers... I'm going to have no idea if it's good or bad lol.Click to expand...
> 
> In early pregnancy it should be at least a 15. Mine was 13.9 but at the time my beta was only a 20.3 so it very well could have risen naturally as the beta went up...however, my doctor decided to supplement me anyway as a precaution. I am hoping to get them rechecked at around 6 weeks.
> 
> BTW, I am sorry for your loss, I have had three chemical pregnancies myself and I know how hard it can be to not see that line get darker <3Click to expand...

Agreed. Some docs say 15 and some say 20. Mine was 12.8 at 11 DPO so my doc prescribed progesterone.


----------



## DecemberWait

The average apparently for 5-6 weeks is 12-20 so I really am not that concerned. It goes up as your other hormones go up, but it is good to have that extra boost.

I just really hope this is my rainbow baby, I really don't want to deal with another loss...but I really have a great feeling about this one, my symptoms are strong and my tests have been getting darker daily...just trying to stay positive :)


----------



## wavescrash

I had to take a picture of how bloated I am. It's bordering on painful lol.

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/ioyotoo_zpsabf690b5.jpg


----------



## chulie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> [URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/Bean%202/pregnant_zpsa07f4483.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/Bean%202/pregnant_zpsa07f4483.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> i knew this was an awful idea! I got the postive right away but im 17 dpo, shouldnt it be as dark as the control? now im freaking out.. boo.

 Don't even worry... Maybe you drank a lot of water and diluted your urine or something...do not worry!!


----------



## chulie

@wavescrash...hahahahaha don't worry I'm super bloated at night too!!! And because this is my second I'm gonna show SO much faster! Eeeekkksss! Hahaha. But don't worry. The bloating actually does calm down a bit..about the time you get a belly that doesn't really go away. Hahaha


----------



## DecemberWait

I find the only thing that helps my bloating is drinking TONS of water and...this is sooo tmi...but basically getting on all fours and sticking my behind up to let the gas out...I swear I cannot release it normally AT ALL anymore...and I can't exactly get into that pose at work very discreetly LOL! At home it's no problem, and I am sure my husband thinks it's super hott! HAHA!

I am developing my first craving...for cheddar cheese, but only one brand of it. I ate it all and now my mouth is watering when I think about it (which is constantly)...might have to go get some!


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> I find the only thing that helps my bloating is drinking TONS of water and...this is sooo tmi...but basically getting on all fours and sticking my behind up to let the gas out...I swear I cannot release it normally AT ALL anymore...and I can't exactly get into that pose at work very discreetly LOL! At home it's no problem, and I am sure my husband thinks it's super hott! HAHA!

LOL! The mental image that creates is priceless!


----------



## J_Lynn

My bloating is painful - I'm already a size 16/18 - I'm really tall so I'm decently proportioned, and I do not have a belly at all normally .... And for the first time I have this big bloated beach ball hanging out of my shirts and I feel disgusting because it feels like my stomach is full like I just ate a meal but I'm starving every 2 hours. I don't get it. And I literally am drink 1.5+ gallons of water a day right now lol it's not helping!! This has got to stop, it's uncomfortable to sit in the car!!! Lolol


----------



## wavescrash

chulie said:


> @wavescrash...hahahahaha don't worry I'm super bloated at night too!!! And because this is my second I'm gonna show SO much faster! Eeeekkksss! Hahaha. But don't worry. The bloating actually does calm down a bit..about the time you get a belly that doesn't really go away. Hahaha

Yeah I showed really early on with my second. Bloated up huge right away & it quickly turned into a bump. So with this being my third, I'm surprise I'm not showing yet lol.


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn your symptoms are EXACTLY like mine...starving every 2 hours but bloated beyond belief...ughhhh! I might have to invest in a belly band just so I don't have to feel my pants constricting me all day. 

I am also having RAGING heartburn right now from eating cheese and crackers? WTF? I am interested to see how all of these symptoms progress in the weeks to come haha!


----------



## DecemberWait

Is anyone thinking or feeling anything on gender yet? I for some reason have started strongly feeling that it is a boy...I'd be truly happy with either but I just have a strong feeling I'll be team blue!


----------



## J_Lynn

I have been wearing my smoothing tank top every day under everything because it feels good to have the pressure against my belly, and it helps me not look like a giant fatty. Thankfully all people ever see me eat are carrots, green beans, chicken, and very very little bad foods so at least they don't think I'm a giant lardy. LOL Which, whatever - I don't even care when it comes down to it - but if I feel funny about myself I do care. If that makes sense. When I'm not bloated I love my body - every curve and jiggle of it. But right now I'm just uncomfortable. 

I have not had any heartburn - thank goodness.

I can't wait to start seeing a bump though - I hope I start showing at 2 months, that would be loverly :)


----------



## twinmummy06

DecemberWait - I'm totally feeling blue vibes too.


----------



## wavescrash

I have no idea boy/girl yet. With my first, I knew it was a girl all along. With my second, I wanted a boy in the beginning and then a few weeks before the ultrasound when we found out, I started really wanting another girl and eventually just knew it was a girl & sure enough, I was right.

So I'm sure I'll eventually have a feeling about this one but right now, I feel like it's too early to tell. My body's still trying to realize it's pregnant lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Why the heck are my legs swollen already? I didnt swell until week 36 last time and i never had to take my wedding rings off! Me thinks i need to cut the chips out ha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel this bean (nicknamed bean 2.0) is a boy!


Holy freakin sore boobs batman!


----------



## J_Lynn

I hope my Appleseed is a boy. I so want my husband to have a son.....it's a big deal down here. He's already got daughters, so it is time for him to have someone to carry on his legacy :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im really hoping for a boy this time for hubbies sake as well...my heartbroke when our first was a girl ( i really wanted the girl and him the boy).... I could tell he was a bit dissapointed, but my god she has him wrapped around her bitty finger now! Lol absolutely adores her!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yesterday my DH says he has a feeling it's a girl. Actually, so far I'm loving the effect this is having on DH. He's usually very wary of any of this stuff, especially because we spent a while TTC. He's actually excited now, and keeps talking about the poppy seed ;)

We both don't mind if it's a boy or a girl as long as we find out before it's born!

I tested with FMU this morning and the line was a nice bright pink - my FMU was still more dilute than it used to be because I'm trying to drink more, so I'm not worrying that it's not quite the same shade as the one before - my default state is usually dehydrated so I can't exactly keep that up now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, my boobs always seem to kill at night and then there ok when I get up lol. X 
Stil haven't got many symtoms really x midwife in 5 days tho :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies!

Really sore boobs here still, and back aching this morning, but think that is from the new bed we just bought (DH loves it , I am hating it -hope I just need time to adjust). Other than peeing thru the night, no new symptoms yet. 

Think I will POAS today too - just to make sure our little bean is still cooking -although wont be FMU as have been up to pee twice lol

I keep thinking girl here -but I am not sure if that is wishful thinking, I am not bothered either way, but I am sure hubby would be so thrilled with a girl (my 2 eldest aren't biologically his; although he does treat them as his own -DD was nearly 6 when we got together, DS1 nearly 3 so he has not had the baby girl experience lol)

Staying team yellow though, unless DH feels strongly about it, I suppose, need to give him his due too. At the moment he is saying its fine to be team yellow.


Hope all mummies and bumps are well today xxx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Don't do it, wanna, don't POAS! Every time I do it I regret it!

Well you can if you want, but I'm driving myself mad ;)

Can anyone else feel their uterus? Mine feels a bit heavy. I was on a bus other day and when it went over a bump in the road my uterus hurt... and I have pain in my tailbone too. 

I tried to check my cervix position (LTTTCers will probably understand this more!) and it was still quite low, but very soft and closed. I heard it doesn't go high until 6 weeks...


----------



## donnarobinson

We will b finding out I'd like a suprise but oh doesn't lol x I'm peeing loads in nite 2 x


----------



## wannabubba#4

STILL PREGNANT Woop!!!

So cannot wait for our scan, or to get a bump and feel movement to reassure that it is REAL lol :wacko::wacko:

22DPO lol - really should stop now :dohh::dohh:

xx
 



Attached Files:







100E2507.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

That's an amazing line for an IC! Mine are nowhere near that dark!

ETA: Isn't your ticker a few days off if you're 22DPO?


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely lines :) 
I was going to do another but my shop didn't have any left lol. 
I'm worried cuz I received a shock of a plug yday. Hope it wudnt have hurt baby x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ella_Hopeful said:


> That's an amazing line for an IC! Mine are nowhere near that dark!
> 
> ETA: Isn't your ticker a few days off if you're 22DPO?

Nope don't think so - got my BFP CD23 on 22nd June at 10DPO, 12 days ago so 22DPO today -think my calculations are right lol :wacko:-if not blame baby brain haha :haha:- Also I was only 3w+1d when I got my first BFP 

xxx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

wannabubba#4 said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> That's an amazing line for an IC! Mine are nowhere near that dark!
> 
> ETA: Isn't your ticker a few days off if you're 22DPO?
> 
> Nope don't think so - got my BFP CD23 on 22nd June at 10DPO, 12 days ago so 22DPO today -think my calculations are right lol :wacko:-if not blame baby brain haha :haha:- Also I was only 3w+1d when I got my first BFP
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Lol ok, so - 14 days before ovulation (that's what they use for calculating due dates, right?) + 22DPO = 36 days = 5 weeks and 1 day?

Maybe I'm calculating something wrong here!


----------



## donnarobinson

I just took my due date fromhe 1st day last period , I think I might be out by one day , as I think I ovulated cycle day 15 not 14. X my last period was may 27 :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I ovulated CD13, which was June 12th, haven't been to docs yet, but going by LMP I get EDD 7th March which makes me 4w+6 day today , so dunno :shrug:

My last period was 31st May xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

wannabubba#4 said:


> I ovulated CD13, which was June 12th, haven't been to docs yet, but going by LMP I get EDD 7th March which makes me 4w+6 day today , so dunno :shrug:
> 
> My last period was 31st May xx

Oh right you were using LMP! I can't do that because my cycles vary a lot - I ovulated on day 18 or 19 this month so then my due date would have been 4 or 5 days out! I went by what fertility friend told me when I put in my ovulation date... if you have an average length cycle every month then it doesn't matter!

It's so funny that also the clomid lengthens my luteal phase so I have 18 days after ovulation before my period is due. It's only due today and I'm 4+4 ... so strange!


----------



## Mrs A

Hey I'm due march 7th, but will probably be before that as I have a section.

I had my normal period on 27.6.13 until 30.6.13 

I had symptoms and tested on 2.7.13 bfp!


----------



## Mrs A

Want a bubba you have the same lmp to me


----------



## Eltjuh

And me MRS A!! :) yay for our 5 weeks tomorrow! 

Anyone else have a sore throat when they wake up?? I've had it every day so far but it seems to go away after i've had a drink.... 

I'm feeling boy here.... probably just because we both want a girl and we thought girl last time and it was a boy! We really want a girl mainly because we'll have one of each, but also because it would be the first granddaughter for hubby's parents, they already have 4 grandsons...:) would still be happy to have a boy though! Definitely gonna find out!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and yes i'll add the march monkey's codes to the first post..... i always miss half the conversation and have about 5 pages to catch up on when i get up in the morning cause of the time difference probably! You're all chatting away whilst i'm sleeping haha


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay Mrs A -that is a few of us for the 7th MARCH :haha::haha: although going by O dates I should probably be a bit earlier; but then going by my history - MY babies are always late lol -so a few days here or there really mean nothing haha -I should add on 14 days to be more accurate lol :haha::haha:

Ella_Hopeful - I used FF too and it had me O at CD19 :shrug::shrug: - don't think so lol, I mean I got my BFP 3days later -Ovufriend had me O at CD13 -so don't know whether to believe either, so will be going with LMP.

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm looking forward to tuesday :) ill be 6+1 and have the midwife then have her again on the 25th july ill be 8+3 :) so there my two things to look forward to , then it will be 12 week scan which I assume will be on the 19th august but don't no for sure yet x


----------



## Eltjuh

Wannabubba#4, going by my O date my duedate should be the 11th of March.... But I didn't wanna change it  (I O'd on CD19 of 32) And everyone in my family has always had their babies late! My son was born at 41+6! Was supposed to go in for induction at 41+5 but I didn't have to because I'd already started! 
So I might aswell add 14 days on aswell, so that would be the 21st!
Though I don't think going by my lmp is gonna be wrong because last time I did my duedate was the 7th of Feb and when I had my 12 week scan and they also put my duedate on the 7th. So hopefully that'll be right again!!


----------



## donnarobinson

My son was late he was born 11 days late . I was inducded at 40+10 he came the next day. 

I was only one day out last pregnancy my due date frm lmp was 1st feb, they changed it to 2nd feb at 12 week scan x


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Don't do it, wanna, don't POAS! Every time I do it I regret it!
> 
> Well you can if you want, but I'm driving myself mad ;)
> 
> Can anyone else feel their uterus? Mine feels a bit heavy. I was on a bus other day and when it went over a bump in the road my uterus hurt... and I have pain in my tailbone too.
> 
> I tried to check my cervix position (LTTTCers will probably understand this more!) and it was still quite low, but very soft and closed. I heard it doesn't go high until 6 weeks...

I haven't checked the position, but yeah - it definitely feels heavy.

Sex doesn't hurt - and that's all I am worried about lol things can move and adjust all they want, just please don't interfere with me getting some!!!! Haha


----------



## chulie

@ Jlynn..hahahahaha I agree. I remember having sex at like 38 weeks pregnant and something weird had happened. Oh man it was awful an uncomfortable! Your name makes me laugh because my name in real life is Julie Lynn...hahahaa. 

I have to say...I find this "having a boy to carry on" stuff very fascinating. There is NOTHING like that mentality in my family or with anyone around me. Maybe because I'm such an "independent woman" but even dh would love this nex one to be another girl. He says anything he could do with a boy he can do with a girl (except pee in the snow) hahahahaha. I'm ridiculously close with my sister so I would love to give my daughter a built in best friend....but that being said. Obviously a boy would be cool too. I have 2 nephews who are such characters....I couldn't even imagine having a son like my hubby. So really either for us is perfect! 

I had no "feelings" with my first till right before my 18 weeks scan. About a week before I just KNEW it was a girl and was right. So I know ill have to wait a very long time until I have any feelings on the matter. Hahaha. My mom once a long time ago did this silly joke test and it said I was having a girl then a boy. So, we've had the girl.....guess we'll see. Haha


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

wannabubba#4 said:


> Ella_Hopeful - I used FF too and it had me O at CD19 :shrug::shrug: - don't think so lol, I mean I got my BFP 3days later -Ovufriend had me O at CD13 -so don't know whether to believe either, so will be going with LMP.
> 
> xxx

I didn't actually follow when they said I ovulated, I just used 'user overide' and typed in the day I ovulated based on blood tests/ ultrasounds I had during the clomid cycle - then it comes up with the due date :) When I used to chart temp or use OPKs FF was always wrong!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will be induced 2-3 weeks early...so i will def be going in feb :/


----------



## chulie

Oh...I have to share...so I've told a couple really close people in my life..my sister, my best friend (and the girl who predicted I was pregnant)...but for my sister and girlfriend...I am FULLY enjoying how I've told them...we've been renovating my daughters "big girl room" ...so with both of them..I had an album on my iphone called "room" so I'm like "OH check out her new room and then I hand them the phone" I said "Just scroll through them, there are about 8 pics...." and the last photo is my positive pregnancy test...can I tell you HOW hilarious it has been watching them go through the pictures and totally talking about the room completely distracted and then to watch their face like....."wait...what?!?!?!"....It's been HILARIOUS!!! HAHAHHA..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

thats a cute idea!! we just told our close family and friends and surprisingly they are all excited for us even though little one wasnt planned!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/Bean%202/prego_zps1c61d950.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/Bean%202/prego_zps1c61d950.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]


FMU today! looks much better than last night. thats my last test im taking lol...


----------



## DecemberWait

LOL Nikki you SAY that's the last test you are taking but we all know how hard it is to stop POAS. I bought a pack of 25 Wondfos that should be here on Monday and I will probably pee on one a day until my first scan...yeah...I've got problems lol but it is fun to check to see that the baby is still in there since I can't see or feel it yet.

I am five weeks today! Very exciting. I check my cervix every night because I put my progesterone way back there and it is VERY high and very soft. I can barely reach it. Hubby mentioned how I am "showing already" and then I glared at him and showed him how big the baby is right now in the pregnancy book we've been reading....haha...yeah...that is NOT the baby. However, the bloat is REALLY outta control! I have taken a five week "bump" picture...aka bloat picture :haha:

Symptoms today are breast tenderness (which is way worse at night but getting worse during the day), horrific heartburn and bloating/hunger. I also had a huge wave of nausea this morning before I ate something...oh boy! Bring on the MS!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-04 08.44.24.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My bloat looks the same. When I sit down it's all wobbly and I feel like a whale. When I stand it's round and pushed out and uncomfortable.

The joys!!!


----------



## chulie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> [URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/Bean%202/prego_zps1c61d950.jpeg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/Bean%202/prego_zps1c61d950.jpeg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> FMU today! looks much better than last night. thats my last test im taking lol...

AWESOME!!!!!!!! Thats an amazingly strong line!


----------



## twinmummy06

Can't see my bloat, it's buried in flubber :haha: but I sure feel bloated. Blah.


----------



## DecemberWait

Ella_Hopeful said:


> My bloat looks the same. When I sit down it's all wobbly and I feel like a whale. When I stand it's round and pushed out and uncomfortable.
> 
> The joys!!!

I hear ya! I am just glad today is a holiday so I can sit at home and feel whaley without being out in public :haha:. I guess this is that awkward "fat" stage that people talk about in first tri...I hope I get a real bump early on but I know with first pregnancies it usually takes awhile!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

DecemberWait said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> My bloat looks the same. When I sit down it's all wobbly and I feel like a whale. When I stand it's round and pushed out and uncomfortable.
> 
> The joys!!!
> 
> I hear ya! I am just glad today is a holiday so I can sit at home and feel whaley without being out in public :haha:. I guess this is that awkward "fat" stage that people talk about in first tri...I hope I get a real bump early on but I know with first pregnancies it usually takes awhile!Click to expand...

If I'm feeling really fat and I'm out in public (around no-one I know) I've started having the odd stroke of my 'bump' lol - at least then people might stand up for me on the bus :) This is the first time I've not had a flat stomach and if this pregnancy works out... I'll probably never have a flat stomach again!


----------



## DecemberWait

Ella_Hopeful said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> My bloat looks the same. When I sit down it's all wobbly and I feel like a whale. When I stand it's round and pushed out and uncomfortable.
> 
> The joys!!!
> 
> I hear ya! I am just glad today is a holiday so I can sit at home and feel whaley without being out in public :haha:. I guess this is that awkward "fat" stage that people talk about in first tri...I hope I get a real bump early on but I know with first pregnancies it usually takes awhile!Click to expand...
> 
> If I'm feeling really fat and I'm out in public (around no-one I know) I've started having the odd stroke of my 'bump' lol - at least then people might stand up for me on the bus :) This is the first time I've not had a flat stomach and if this pregnancy works out... I'll probably never have a flat stomach again!Click to expand...

Hmmmm I might try the stroking of the bump next time I feel huge! It's so weird right now because I know there is a baby in there but I can't see it or feel it...first tri is so strange!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol bloat here too! Blahhhh! 

Cant wait for first flutters and kicks! :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yeah it's like... I'm pregnant! With a poppy seed.... I try and imagine this poppy seed inside me and just can't... then I look around in awe at everyone and think 'Wow, they were all poppy seeds too once!'


----------



## wannabubba#4

I was so bloated last pregnancy, especially at night and was in maternity clothes by around 7 weeks pregnant lol. Has not hit me yet this time -maybe still too early?? But I remember taking a pic at 4weeks last time and definite bump of bloatedness last time. And nearly 5w just now too, maybe it is my daily pilates that are working on my abs -although I still have 3finger gap in my abs were they split before so don't think they are that good.

Dunno - all pregnancies are different I suppose xx


----------



## LisK

I can't wait to be back in maternity clothes. So comfortable! I have to pry them away from my sister because she borrowed them for her pregnancy (her baby is now 3 months old) and she doesn't want to give them up!


----------



## DecemberWait

4 weeks vs 5 weeks...wow lol...never thought I'd get such a dark test.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-04 12.27.401772933213.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Anyone else feel like their hormones are just raging inside?! 

I swear im heading tiwards a total fit! I just want to scream and everything hubby is doing today is on my last nerve!

Doesnt help were having a cookout for the 4th today either! Ugh..... And........relax!


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> 4 weeks vs 5 weeks...wow lol...never thought I'd get such a dark test.

Lovely progression -xxx
:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Don't do it, wanna, don't POAS! Every time I do it I regret it!
> 
> Well you can if you want, but I'm driving myself mad ;)
> 
> Can anyone else feel their uterus? Mine feels a bit heavy. I was on a bus other day and when it went over a bump in the road my uterus hurt... and I have pain in my tailbone too.
> 
> I tried to check my cervix position (LTTTCers will probably understand this more!) and it was still quite low, but very soft and closed. I heard it doesn't go high until 6 weeks...

Mine feels heavy and sore too!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Don't do it, wanna, don't POAS! Every time I do it I regret it!
> 
> Well you can if you want, but I'm driving myself mad ;)
> 
> Can anyone else feel their uterus? Mine feels a bit heavy. I was on a bus other day and when it went over a bump in the road my uterus hurt... and I have pain in my tailbone too.
> 
> I tried to check my cervix position (LTTTCers will probably understand this more!) and it was still quite low, but very soft and closed. I heard it doesn't go high until 6 weeks...
> 
> Mine feels heavy and sore too!Click to expand...

I was trying to nap this afternoon in preparation for night shift tonight, but couldn't get comfortable and felt like I had a bowling ball as a uterus lol. Felt a bit sensitive when we DTD as well xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Anyone else feel like their hormones are just raging inside?!
> 
> I swear im heading tiwards a total fit! I just want to scream and everything hubby is doing today is on my last nerve!
> 
> Doesnt help were having a cookout for the 4th today either! Ugh..... And........relax!

yeah but mine are not making me angry -just making me cry; all the time :nope::nope:

Blooming hormones :'( boohoo

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao aweeee. Im crying too lol...


----------



## J_Lynn

I had my Creighton Model Family Planning appointment this morning for the pregnancy meeting - and I am so happy right now! We chart 100% on mucus cycles to achieve and avoid pregnancy, and well since I was clearly using it to achieve - we scored my mucus cycle during conception and it was high ... which is an indicator of a strong, healthy pregnancy! If you mucus cycle is deficient, it is linked to early miscarriage and ectopic pregnancies. Of course, there are tons of other things to look at than just the mucus cycle, but it is an indicator and my score was high so that just made my day!

I am so excited about being pregnant - I am going to enjoy every second of this. 

Well, other than the bloating. I could really do without it .... I am going swimming at my mother in laws today for the 4th and I wonder how I will fit all this bloated belly in my bathing suit. Thank goodness it has the ruching on the sides so it hide my flub a bit :) haha

Oh man. Ladies, I have also start craving like the most unhealthy thing I think I could ever crave - BEEF JERKY! I never eat that stuff! I HAD to have some this morning. HAD to. Ugh. Salty chunks of tough meat. Yuck. I hope this was a one-time thing!!


----------



## chulie

I remember with my first I wasn't in maternity clothes until I was like 4 1/2 months...and once I switched I remember thinking...WHY THE HELL DID I WAIT SO LONG....oh sweet relief...hahahaha..This time as soon as things get even the tiniest bit tight I'm moving over!

I can already tell I'm more hormonal than usual....I've already gotten upset with DH twice because of "his tone when he talked to me"....hahaha...and I can already tell he's already switched into...." dont argue she's pregnant mode"....with my first he DIDN'T get it and we got into so many arguments because I'm SUCH a rational person and I was suddenly...well....NOT..hahaha...so then one day we had a calm discussion and I said...if your ever arguing with me and you think..why is she being so ridiculous...I'm pregnant...just let me win..so then next fight he's like....I'm not going to argue with you...youir pregnant...well that set me off even MORE.....so he learned just not to say anything!!! LMAO....

We had this one "incident" we refer to as the "pita incident"...I was like 6 months pregnant and he picked up pita wraps for dinner....As i went to eat mine it sorta unravelled and everything fell out....I threw down the pita and ran upstairs to the bedroom crying! haaahahah...he re wrapped it for me and came upstairs and consoled me and then made me come back downstairs and try again....how he did this with hysterically laughing at me...I have no idea....but it was definitely my lowest emotional moment! LMAO....


----------



## J_Lynn

wannabubba#4 said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feel like their hormones are just raging inside?!
> 
> I swear im heading tiwards a total fit! I just want to scream and everything hubby is doing today is on my last nerve!
> 
> Doesnt help were having a cookout for the 4th today either! Ugh..... And........relax!
> 
> yeah but mine are not making me angry -just making me cry; all the time :nope::nope:
> 
> Blooming hormones :'( boohoo
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I'm happy to say I have not starting crying over everything yet, but I do tear up when watching commercials and things - but no full fledged crying yet. My DH would absolutely make fun of me until he wet himself laughing if I started crying at everything lol He laughed so hard last night as I struggled to try and get my boobs comfortable last night and kept saying 'ouch!' then move, 'ouch!' then move over and over and over again. I wanted to punch him. -_-


----------



## J_Lynn

chulie said:


> I remember with my first I wasn't in maternity clothes until I was like 4 1/2 months...and once I switched I remember thinking...WHY THE HELL DID I WAIT SO LONG....oh sweet relief...hahahaha..This time as soon as things get even the tiniest bit tight I'm moving over!

Ok - here's a good question for you ladies that already have kids .... where is a good place for those of us on our first to get maternity clothes that won't cost a million dollars? I've been looking online, but each outfit is like $150!! That's just insane!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I've been crying at everything!

My boobs aren't tender at all - my nipples are ouchy though! They get like that before AF - just now it's lasting longer! Also getting this weird tingly feeling through my bra now and then. And I'm so tired - especially because I keep waking up really early and not being able to go back to sleep... Weird hormone things.


----------



## Eltjuh

No symptoms here really :( Kind of annoying as it makes me worry a bit... 

I never wore maternity clothes.... I had 1 maternity top just because I felt like I wanted one because I didn't need any and I wanted it because that's what you're 'supposed' to do when you're pregnant!! :haha:
I'm tall though (apparently) 5'11, which meant my son had more space to hide. I didn't show until I was 20 weeks and was still tiny then!! 

These pics are from 15, 20 and 41 weeks when I was pregnant with my son (1st pregnancy). I'm fatter now though so have a bit of a belly anyway, so doubt I'll see anything anytime soon! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







60771_1624346645826_524099_n.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1









61244_1624347085837_4962617_n.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1









180578_1873465393639_7945637_n.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Great pics! You're right you didn't even get so big lol

I bought myself a gorgeous maternity tunic dress a year ago when I was TTC as a 'positive thinking' exercize - it didn't get me pg then but I'm excited to wear it. It's beautiful. Royal blue, little sequins and embroidery... a bow above the belly...


----------



## amylou242

So funny i've not had any symptoms today but yesterday felt awful! Anyone else been having one and off symptoms? weird that it can be there one day and gone the next :shrug:


----------



## amylou242

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Great pics! You're right you didn't even get so big lol
> 
> I bought myself a gorgeous maternity tunic dress a year ago when I was TTC as a 'positive thinking' exercize - it didn't get me pg then but I'm excited to wear it. It's beautiful. Royal blue, little sequins and embroidery... a bow above the belly...

I bought a beautiful black maternity coat last year before I had my mc, I'm so excited that i'll be big in the winter and I get to wear it! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow Eltjuh you were vry neat; I was mahoosive lol

pics aren't it order lol
1st on 34week
2nd 12 week
3rd 15week
4th 27 week
5th 42 week

lol xx
 



Attached Files:







34 week bump pics.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









12 weeks preggers -baby4.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









15 weeks preggers baby 4 (2).jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4









27 weeks preggers baby 4.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4









100_0713.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! You were quite big!! But then, it was your 4th so it makes sense that you'd be bigger. How tall are you??


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Great pics! You're right you didn't even get so big lol
> 
> I bought myself a gorgeous maternity tunic dress a year ago when I was TTC as a 'positive thinking' exercize - it didn't get me pg then but I'm excited to wear it. It's beautiful. Royal blue, little sequins and embroidery... a bow above the belly...

Ohhh I bet that's lovely!!!


----------



## chulie

Oh man...I'll have to dig out my maternity pics..I think it would depress me....I was in RIDICULOUS shape when I got pregnant with #1...but after having a kid I just don't have 5 days a week to dedicate to running like I used to....I'm probably the same size now I was at 12 weeks! hahahaa...I am also tall-ish....at 5'8 1/2 so....I do think babies have better places to hide in a long torso!

As for maternity clothes...I sorta mixed and matched...bought essential every day places at pricier stores like Thyme Maternity....but then would hit Wal Mart and Target for cheap "pieces"....Do you have an Old Navy??? They also have tons of cheap stuff!!! Oh and H & M also has a maternity section!

You know what else I've heard....try a second hand clothing store in a really fancy part of town.....hahahaha....or the closest one to the fancy town....people get rid of really high end maternity clothes and as we know...they're worn for SUCH a short time they're practically brand new!


----------



## DecemberWait

eBay! I bought a huge lot of about 50 pieces on there when we started ttc and I sold about half of the pieces that I didn't love or that didn't fit perfectly so I ended up getting a solid base collection for nothing...in fact I earned money on it! And it's nice hardly worn stuff from motherhood maternity, old Navy, kohl's, the gap and so on. I am still going to need more pieces but I will probably be doing eBay again for everything except for intimate apparel. 


DH and I had quite a romp this afternoon and man everything is so sensitive right now! Felt good and weird at the same time. Then I fell asleep like a dude afterwards and woke up feeling like I had rocks in my stomach from gas and burning in my throat like I had drank a vat of acid...yeah...my digestion is really struggling right now and my body definitely only wants to sleep in the afternoon! Loving it very minute of it :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Great tips!! I will be going to Old Navy for sure :) and I will check out Target and Walmart but since I'm a 16/18 - Target usually has nothing in my size that doesn't look like something Madea would wear hahaha


----------



## J_Lynn

This is the progesterone shot y'all..... Look at the size of this needle!!!! It's an 18 gauge - I cried when he stuck me with it so he couldn't give it to me, he found a smaller needle because I just can't handle this big needle!! It's HUGE!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Can I join in bump pics lol :) 
Top pic I was 40+10 induded tha day 
Below I was 29 
Below 37 
Bottom 15 :) was huge x
 



Attached Files:







1%20Day%20b4%20he%20was%20born%20x.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4









29%20Weeks%20x.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2









37%20weeks%203%20days.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 1









15%20Weeks%20Pregnant.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## J_Lynn

HOLY MOLY!! Now THAT is a baby bump!!! I love it! 40+10 is a long time - oh man!


----------



## donnarobinson

J_Lynn said:


> HOLY MOLY!! Now THAT is a baby bump!!! I love it! 40+10 is a long time - oh man!

Inoo lol. He was born the next day , 40+11 lol. 
He was 9lb 5oz ! I loved my bump x


----------



## J_Lynn

Did you have a natural birth or c-section? That's a big baby.


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino very big , 
Natural birth :) altho I was screaming 4 a section I'm so glad I did it my self x 
Was long and hard tho x


J_Lynn said:


> Did you have a natural birth or c-section? That's a big baby.


----------



## Bexter81

Omg I cant remember ever been that size and I was induced at 40+11 too. I just cant imagine it. I do remember saying that my nips were like tax disc holders ha ha x


----------



## donnarobinson

I was inducded sunday morning .. My waters were broke 12am monday morning and I didn't have him until 3.30pm monday afternoon

I lost lots of blood & needed 4 blood transfusions, I was cut and my stitches fell out so I took ages to heal . Bt it was worth it altho I am petrified to do it again x


----------



## DecemberWait

My goodness that sounds terrible! At least he is here and healthy but OUCH! I am scared because big babies run on both my side and my husband's side. I think the average is about 9-10lbs! AH!!! My husband weighed 12lbs at birth! :wacko: I will definitely not be attempting natural labor though, I already have the hospital picked out...just wouldn't be comfortable NOT being in a hospital for birth.


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't think he looked that big , my beautiful boy 1 day old x

Aww yeh it was horrid but worth it x aww :) 
I'm scared2 do it again esp if next ones bigger x
 



Attached Files:







IMG00720-20120214-1609.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## donnarobinson

Bexter81 said:


> Omg I cant remember ever been that size and I was induced at 40+11 too. I just cant imagine it. I do remember saying that my nips were like tax disc holders ha ha x


Lool my nipples went huge and reli dark I hated them lool
I was huge bt didn't put much weight on was all baby x


----------



## Eltjuh

hehe yeah my nipples were massive aswell!!

My labour was 82 and a half hours from the first contraction. Started contractions on thursday morning 9 am, then went to hospital on saturday night 7pm (was supposed to go in at 8pm for induction) They broke my waters on sunday about 12pm and then didn't have him until 7.36pm on sundayevening! 
Took forever!!! And that was at 41+6 (so 40+13) I was crying everyday from about 40 weeks saying: I want my boy!!! :cry: haha Tried all sorts to get him out. Used to sit and bounce on a birthing/exercise ball every night for ages but didn't help!

Hopefully this time it won't be that long. Am a little nervous about it, but I'm not really thinking about it yet... Wanna get through these first 12 weeks (7 now) first!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u.. 
Yeh defo. I think they come when there ready or forced out lol

I always new all the way thru my pregnancy I'd go over and need to be inducded . 
Yeh I just want to get past 12 weeks to . :) 
I'm stil really nervous and just want everything to be ok and some more symtoms , bt gtn excited nw x



Eltjuh said:


> hehe yeah my nipples were massive aswell!!
> 
> My labour was 82 and a half hours from the first contraction. Started contractions on thursday morning 9 am, then went to hospital on saturday night 7pm (was supposed to go in at 8pm for induction) They broke my waters on sunday about 12pm and then didn't have him until 7.36pm on sundayevening!
> Took forever!!! And that was at 41+6 (so 40+13) I was crying everyday from about 40 weeks saying: I want my boy!!! :cry: haha Tried all sorts to get him out. Used to sit and bounce on a birthing/exercise ball every night for ages but didn't help!
> 
> Hopefully this time it won't be that long. Am a little nervous about it, but I'm not really thinking about it yet... Wanna get through these first 12 weeks (7 now) first!


----------



## Eltjuh

I kinda knew, somewhere in the back of my head that I was probably gonna be late, cause everyone in my family (all my siblings and I) were born late and my aunties (mums sisters) gave birth late and after I had my son my sister also gave birth late... it just seems to be like a family tradition :winkwink: I just didn't want to believe it! :haha:

I'm not SO nervous anymore, but yeah would like to have some sore boobs or something :haha: only so I have more of a feeling of actually being pregnant and it feels more secure then.... cause I didn't have sore boobs with my mc, but then again I've read that if it's not your first baby you don't necessarily have to have sore boobs because they won't need as much prepping.


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> I remember with my first I wasn't in maternity clothes until I was like 4 1/2 months...and once I switched I remember thinking...WHY THE HELL DID I WAIT SO LONG....oh sweet relief...hahahaha..This time as soon as things get even the tiniest bit tight I'm moving over!
> 
> Ok - here's a good question for you ladies that already have kids .... where is a good place for those of us on our first to get maternity clothes that won't cost a million dollars? I've been looking online, but each outfit is like $150!! That's just insane!!Click to expand...

Old Navy has reasonably priced stuff. Motherhood isn't too bad either. I tend to get stuff for work from Pea in the Pod but I try to get it on sale because it's expensive.


----------



## J_Lynn

All the labor stories are scaring the hell out of me. Not lying.


----------



## donnarobinson

You'll be fine hun :) every labor is differnent x 



J_Lynn said:


> All the labor stories are scaring the hell out of me. Not lying.


----------



## donnarobinson

My boobs tend to kill my through the night and are ok all day lol. 
Yeh I would like to feel pregnant I can't wait til I can feel them move . I felt my lil boy at about 16 weeks and I cud see him and feel him from the outside by 20 weeks bt I was thin wen I was pregnant with him now I'm fatter ! So doubt ill feel anything 4 months x


Eltjuh said:


> I kinda knew, somewhere in the back of my head that I was probably gonna be late, cause everyone in my family (all my siblings and I) were born late and my aunties (mums sisters) gave birth late and after I had my son my sister also gave birth late... it just seems to be like a family tradition :winkwink: I just didn't want to believe it! :haha:
> 
> I'm not SO nervous anymore, but yeah would like to have some sore boobs or something :haha: only so I have more of a feeling of actually being pregnant and it feels more secure then.... cause I didn't have sore boobs with my mc, but then again I've read that if it's not your first baby you don't necessarily have to have sore boobs because they won't need as much prepping.


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> All the labor stories are scaring the hell out of me. Not lying.

Don't worry! Every labor is different. Mine was very easy. Water broke at midnight and we went to the hospital and I basically slept until morning. At 7 am they started pitocin because I wasn't contracting and I had about three contractions before saying "NOPE! Epidural!" Getting the epidural was super easy and after that I didn't feel a thing. Went from 2-10 CM in a couple of hours and pushed for under an hour. Very easy. 

Of course I'm probably jinxed for the next one, but not all labors are bad!!!!


----------



## DecemberWait

I am worried about an extra big baby but I am not really concerned about labor and delivery...I am open-minded about it...I am not against natural, epi or c-section...whatever I need and is best for me and the baby is totally fine. I think a lot of ladies imagine this ONE specific type of birth and then when it doesn't happen it just crushes them...all I imagine is a healthy baby and whatever birth that requires, I am down with.


----------



## J_Lynn

Does the epidural really not hurt? I have swore I won't have one because I'm so scared its horrible painful - my sister and mom said I sure will change my mind but I am so petrified if needles and it hurting.


----------



## J_Lynn

How did everyone's 4th go? I have been sitting here trying to be festive and talkative but I can't do anything but yawn and fall half asleep.


----------



## DecemberWait

Man, this heartburn is so bad I can taste the acid in the back of my mouth...gross! Going to try some warm milk I think.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> I remember with my first I wasn't in maternity clothes until I was like 4 1/2 months...and once I switched I remember thinking...WHY THE HELL DID I WAIT SO LONG....oh sweet relief...hahahaha..This time as soon as things get even the tiniest bit tight I'm moving over!
> 
> Ok - here's a good question for you ladies that already have kids .... where is a good place for those of us on our first to get maternity clothes that won't cost a million dollars? I've been looking online, but each outfit is like $150!! That's just insane!!Click to expand...

Old navy maternity is stylish and cheap! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> This is the progesterone shot y'all..... Look at the size of this needle!!!! It's an 18 gauge - I cried when he stuck me with it so he couldn't give it to me, he found a smaller needle because I just can't handle this big needle!! It's HUGE!

Omg! I take 5 needles a day of insulin fir my diabetes but that needle is freaking scary as hell! Omg lol poor u!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ong of my symptoms before i took a test this time was huuuuuuuge nipples lol...i looked at hubby and im like, babe, my boobs look like when i was pregnant and we giggled hahahahaa....lo and behold,i already was ;)


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> Does the epidural really not hurt? I have swore I won't have one because I'm so scared its horrible painful - my sister and mom said I sure will change my mind but I am so petrified if needles and it hurting.

I absolutely hate getting shots and blood drawn, but I didn't think the epidural was bad. They give you a lidocaine injection first to numb the area.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> Does the epidural really not hurt? I have swore I won't have one because I'm so scared its horrible painful - my sister and mom said I sure will change my mind but I am so petrified if needles and it hurting.

My epidural i didnt even feel. Just remember to stay still and calm and breathe through the contraction when they do it... It felt odd, but it didnt hurt at all, may e a little pressure!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw didn't mean to scare you!!! Like everyone else said, every labour is different!! Some people have easy labours, even with their first and others have long hard labours! 
But either way you'll be fine, you'll get through it! And it is soooooo worth it!!! :thumbup: Some people say you'll forget the pain as soon as you see that baby... I think that's sort of true... you forget once you hold the baby but you do sort of remember after a while  But in that moment your little baby is just gonna be the most important thing! And also, when you think about your labour you'll remember it hurt, but you won't remember HOW bad it was, I think so anyway... just because you've been through labour doesn't mean it doesn't hurt like a ***** when you stub your toe!! :haha:

You'll be fine!!! :kiss:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

my next post im going to bombard u with belly pics etc so be prepared! ill throw in some 4d pics of ella too for good measure!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/7weekbump-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/7weekbump-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
4 week bloat!
[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/14weeks.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/14weeks.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
14 weeks.
[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/17weeks1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/17weeks1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
17 weeks
[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/21weeks.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/21weeks.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
21 weeks
[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/254weeks.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/254weeks.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
25 weeks
[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/baby7.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/baby7.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
28 weeks
[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/32weeks.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/32weeks.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
32 weeks
and thats the end of those because i hated the way i looked right before birth, i was a WHALE and sooooo SWOLLEN lol...
but it was worth it... how can u not love this little face?!
[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/ella2_zps82a3ffbe.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/ella2_zps82a3ffbe.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
ella born at 38 weeks, 7 lb 14oz! 20.5 inches :)
[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/ella1_zpscb011b4e.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/ella1_zpscb011b4e.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/4della32weeks1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/4della32weeks1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

ella in utero at 32 weeks!

[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/portrait1_zps64c79764.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/portrait1_zps64c79764.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## J_Lynn

Awwwwww!!!!!! She's so precious!!! I love your bump - I cannot wait. Absolutely cannot wait. I love you maternity picture - very creative!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks ill have to post some more of the maternity ones, i loved them! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

When u get the bump, it just pops right out and u say, where the heck did that come from! Lol. As u can see between25-28 weeks forme!


----------



## chulie

Here's mine in a nutshell!!!! hahahaha
 



Attached Files:







From July to April.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## chulie

As for labour...let me share mine..I hope it gives you ladies the brighter side:

I went to my dr on my due date April 11th. She checked me and said "oh hunny we have a long road" because I was so closed she couldn't even attempt the stretch and sweep. Went home that night and went about my business. Next day did my usual stuff. Was more tired than usual and napped all afternoon. That night went to get ready for bed at like 10 and was feeling "weird". Slept on and off would wake up, walk around have slight cramps, started timing them and they started picking up. Woke up dh...showers and started having a bad case of the runs mostly the rest of the night. By like 4 am I was sure I was in labour (yes it took that long to figure it out hahaa). So around 6 am my hubby suggested we leave early because we're close distance wise but traffic can triple the time...so even though the contractions were "manageable" I agreed because we didn't want to get stuck. 

Between leaving the house at 6 and getting to the hospital at 6:30...my contractions tripled. By the time I got in the hospital I couldn't even make it to the door of the hospital without stopping in pain. Got to the front desk and the checked me. I was only 1 cm(seriously!!) but my cervix was 90% effaced (almost thinned out) so she said I'd done a lot of good labouring at home and would admit me. I walked around and did my thing for awhile around 8:30 it got to the point where I was in so much pain I couldn't breath...at that point after no sleep I tapped out and asked for the epidural ( the one we have is called a walking epidural so you aren't completely numb it just curbs the pain) so around 9:00 I got it ( after labouring. Your ready for it. I swear. It didnt hurt that much, looking back I could barely tell you anything. It was like a tiny sting and that was it). By the time it kicked in I immediately fell into a deep lovely sleep! Hahahaa. I woke at 10:30 and was like hmmmmm. Something's going on down there. They checked me and I was 4 cm ...so ok....I chat with my sister, hubby...and suddenly like 15/20 min later. I feel like I have to poop. Like I have the craziest pressure in my butt. I call the nurse and she's like "oh dear we just checked you 15 min ago...it's your first...your here for awhile". I basically had to beg her to check me....she checked me and was like "oh...ok then". Next thing I know...stirrups show up...more nurses. They're like "we're gonna call your dr and warn her that you've started pushing and then well call her when we think its time to deliver" (her office is right beside the hospital). And while she's telling me this....she asked me to push once and as soon as I did she tells the nurse in the phone "scrap that...tell her to get here now!" Literally 5 seconds later my dr was there.....3 more pushes and my daughter was born at 11:08 am. I had one tiny tear...my epidural stopped working because I felt everything but ya know what. I think it's why I pushed her out so fast. Hahaa But ya know what...it was the greatest choice ever because I think it let me sleep enough so I had the energy to push her out. 

We did have a few complications actually because she was born so quick she didn't have time to have all the mucous squeezed out of her in the birth canal...so she had major mucous...we had a few scary moments where she would get stuck on her own mucous and have trouble breathing....

But everything was fine after that and we were home happy 28 hours later. Don't be scared of labour. The minute they place that baby on your chest you have immediate amnesia....every moment was worth it.....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Agreed about the amnesia and u forgeteverything after birth!

I have a positive induction story....well tome it was positive! Lol

I went in at 37 weeks 6 days ( jan3rd)after an amnio the weekbefore to check ellas lung maturity to see if we could deliver her ( thefirst immediate results showed that they didnt know for sure if her lungs were mature enough and wed have to wait 2 more days for the exact answer.). They came back that she was mature but because of the new year holiday wed have to wait until jan 3rd! 

Go in at 2:30, hung out w hubby til my ob came in and put a catheter up there to stretch my cervix out so i would be favorable for induction the next morning! ( the catheter is the same exact one they would use for urine, but instead they put it into ur cervix and fills w water and it pushes pressure on ur cervix to widen it overnight...) i started at 1.5cm at 5pm, and by midnight i was at 3cm...it was getting pretty painful and i was bleeding(didnt feel that just a lot of pressure!) so they gave me some sleep meds and pain pills so i was well rested for the next day..

Around 4:30am my ob came in, broke my water ( i was like did u just break my water? Lol. All i felt was this huge warm gush on my ass lol). Hes like yupp, lets roll... They started pitocin ( synthetic form of oxytocin that women produce naturally while in labor to cause contractions).... About 10am i was 5cm, the epidural people came in and at this point the contractions were pretty painful but bearable...i just breathed through them ( i never took a class for labor, ur body just naturally knows how to react)... Everyone was saying how calm and collected i was...they gave me my epi and i was in heaven! On top of the epi they gave me somethigfor pain which was heaven too! I fell asleep, every hour they checked me and i was progressing about 1cm an hour..

Around 9 cm i started getting this very overwhelming feeling to push...the nurses kept saying u cant yet and im like i canthelp it shes coming out, my body just kept contracting and pushing.... Come to find out baby was ready to come but my cervix lip was in the way ..a nurse came in and pretty much pushed the lip away and we were ready to push around 1pm!

Pushing, pushing pushing,not painful at alllllll! Just tons of pressure....i didnt scream, yell, nothing...calm, pushing...getting tired....still going after an hour..at this point im like, im so tired i cant do this anymore, falling asleep between contractions... Asked for a c section, they laughed at me lol... Finally my ob came in, babys heart was dropping, they gave me an episiotomy after they realized she just wouldnt fit! Cut to my bum hole ( didnt hurt. Just stung a little..) Didnt hear her cry, doctor screams "cords wrapped around twice" the aby was completely blue, after they cut it we heard the first cry and we all cried together a sigh on relief ( me, hubby, my mother in law and my mother) ... And they cleaned her up and put er on my chest for skin to skin bc she was grunting...but no nicu time needed, blood sugars perfect :)... Then she looked up at me with her beautiful blue eyes like "hi, your my mommy ". So amazing. Ugh ok now im crying lmao..

I was sore afterwards..she hit my tailbone and cracked it and the episiotomy was a pain but u forget about it alllll!


----------



## danni1989

I am due in march as well supposed to be march 6th...i'm 5 weeks today and i recently had an ectopic in may and i'm nervous of having another one...just trying to keep the faith in this one


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome! Good luck w everything! :)


----------



## danni1989

thank you and good luck with your pregnancy as well...its good to have these threads because you have major support from all over the world people you can learn from people you can teach...i've really had a great experience since joining this site. i find my self addicted to it a little bit...lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Majority of us are addicted! Best place during my first pregnancy! Glad to be back again!


----------



## LisK

Here's me at 37 weeks. It's the last bump photo I took. I had my DD at 39+3. 

https://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag83/lis999/5258FF30-107A-423E-BA5A-9F146FE24080-39000-00002F8D53791BAC_zpse572e5ad.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe adorable! :) your glowing! Hehe


----------



## J_Lynn

I like y'all's labor stories :) They really make it seem not so bad.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I tried to limit my water intake last night before bed, but still woke up at 5am to pee, and needed to pee again at 7:30. This is fun!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I went back to the doctor today to get my blood test results and referral to an OB. My HCG levels were 763 and that was 14dpo and 2 days before my period was due. Is this high? My GP did not seem concerned...

She also gave me a referral for an early ultrasound which I will book in for around 8 weeks as my first appointment with the OB is not until 10.5 weeks. I think she knew I was anxious!


----------



## ClaireJ23

These are my tests on Tuesday 6am, 10am and Wednesday 6am:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Bexter81

Brilliant progression . Thats is I am going to have to take another test today just to check its really dark. I cant believe how stressed out I am with all of this Ahhhgh x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) I woke up with huge boobs that are killing me ! The pain always eases off once I'm up and about . 
i agree with labor , mine was long and hard and I swore never again the minute he was born, but althou forgot how bad it was I have forgot what the pain felt like , and I agree when my epidural worked was fab, cudnt feel nufn, it fell out and I had anuva n it didn't reli work from then , the was putn mine in it didn't hurt just pressure x


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome new girls :) congrtz on ur pregnancy x


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow look at all those nice bump pictures!! Can't wait till we can start sharing some of these pregnancies!!! 

I woke up around 6am this morning and kept tossing and turning, couldn't get back to sleep... even thought about getting up. But then fell asleep again in the end. Was a little queasy to start of with when I got up, but feel alright now. 
Going to Legoland on sunday, we had some basically free tickets and they are dated so we HAVE to go then! But I'm a little nervous about going in any rides with my son who is only 2 so they won't be anything much, but still .... I just want this baby to stick. But then at the same time I'm like: as long as it's not faster than driving a car, or bumpier (or bumpier than being on a boat) I should be alright, right?? How about like teacups or something?? I wouldn't wanna do anything to risk my baby, don't get me wrong!!! But it would be nice to be able to go on SOME things with my son... I just don't want to go on anything that might seem tame when it could actually be harmful... :shrug:
Any tips??


----------



## Eltjuh

Good luck at your first scan today Ladyluck8181!!! Let us know how it went!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I think if it is safe for a two year old then you will be okay - just stay away from white knuckle rides or stuff like that -and that is mainly to protect you xxx

Eltjuh - our babies tiny hearts are beating and circulating blood :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww have fun :) yeh I'm sure ull be fine on soft ride :) x


----------



## donnarobinson

Wanted to share my lil man, :) 
1st pic , just born, 
2nd pic is him now :) almost 17 month x
 



Attached Files:







pizap.com10.56669290270656351342135723000.jpg
File size: 63.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20130701-00431.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Momma6babes

if i am pregnant I am still very early and not showing up on a test yet. AF due july 10th. This will be #6 for #3 for him if I am indeed pregnant. Ive been having symptoms. Super tired, hungry all the time waking up to pee twice a night, low dull achiness and minor pretty painless cramps like i always get and this started about a week or so before AF is even due. fingers crossed for the BFP... tested yesterday with a 50 miu test but negative, i knew it was too soon totest but I HAD to lol


----------



## Jo2600

Hey ladies, wanted to share my fort scan details :) 

We have decided to have an early scan at 8 weeks, so I am booked in Saturday 27th July :happydance: can't wait


----------



## J_Lynn

Eltjuh said:


> Wow look at all those nice bump pictures!! Can't wait till we can start sharing some of these pregnancies!!!
> 
> I woke up around 6am this morning and kept tossing and turning, couldn't get back to sleep... even thought about getting up. But then fell asleep again in the end. Was a little queasy to start of with when I got up, but feel alright now.
> Going to Legoland on sunday, we had some basically free tickets and they are dated so we HAVE to go then! But I'm a little nervous about going in any rides with my son who is only 2 so they won't be anything much, but still .... I just want this baby to stick. But then at the same time I'm like: as long as it's not faster than driving a car, or bumpier (or bumpier than being on a boat) I should be alright, right?? How about like teacups or something?? I wouldn't wanna do anything to risk my baby, don't get me wrong!!! But it would be nice to be able to go on SOME things with my son... I just don't want to go on anything that might seem tame when it could actually be harmful... :shrug:
> Any tips??

Here at places like six flags and at the mall of America, the ride attendants will tell you if the ride is safe for pregnant women and there is a sign outside of the ride as well - so maybe just ask the attendant at each ride if you're unsure? They may or may not be able to tell you if it's safe :)


----------



## chulie

Ya I think about the rides it's more once you have a bump and the impact of say....a roller coaster and the harness because it presses so hard an that could be dangerous once there's an actual baby in your belly(as opposed to a poppy seed ;) )....that's what they mean about pregnant women not going on rides. Anything safe for a 2 year old is totally safe....I go on the tea cups. Actually, scrap that, I wouldn't only because I feel so nauseous that tea cups would probably be the worse idea! But if I felt amazing I'd do it now... Maybe not 3 months from now...but now is fine. But as with anything. Even if someone says "ya it's fine".....if its going to worry you that you did it...don't! Then it's not worth the risk!

Ladies your children are adorable!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Who else is not having nausea? I feel really kinda left out honestly - almost like if I'm not puking, there's something wrong. Maybe I just haven't started that phase yet? Maybe week 6? Anyone with me and not throwing up at all? 

That's like one the of the solid symptoms of being knocked up and I don't have it, it really does worry me a bit. lol Only I would actually want to be puking my guts up....


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I'll probably just see how I feel on sunday... There's also a splash park kinda thing, with loads of fountains etc. So I'll probably just play there with LO :haha: Can't go wrong with water... especially if it's gonna be 27 degrees!!! (celcius that is!! should be about 80 F)

Starting to feel a bit more positive about this pregnancy now... I guess also cause we were having some housing problems which we think caused the mc last time (stress). We finally thought we were sorting it out properly now, getting somewhere and then we got news that they were probably not going to help us (still!!!) so I was crying my eyes out cause I knew I was probably gonna get stressed again and didn't want it to go wrong again! But we got some good news about it today, so very happy about that!!! :happydance: And I don't know, I just generally feel more relaxed about it ...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have no nausea either.... I didnt get nausea til week 6 last time, throwing up at 8-38 weeks lol.


----------



## DecemberWait

I get random little waves of nausea but definitely nothing I'd call "morning sickness" yet. I think it's a bit early for full blown MS at 5 weeks, but I don't really know. It seems like most ladies start with it at around 6/7 weeks...can't wait, haha.


----------



## Eltjuh

Just remembered I wanted to check if they had my blood test results yet, but I'm not so sure I want to know now!! :blush: It might just make me worry again!! But then at the same time they might be great! Or they might just confirm that it is going well so far... It's only my first one, so I guess it doesn't tell you as much as it would when you do 2 in a space of 2 or 3 days but if it's in the normal range for 5 weeks I'd be VERY happy!!! 
I rang the doctor's anyway, but the receptionist said they were in but the doctor hadn't looked at them yet and I have to ring back at 4pm to speak to the main doctor who will be able to explain the results...

I would say it's probably a good sign they haven't rang me to tell me it's bad news, but if he hasn't looked at them yet... then that doesn't really mean anything! :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

I never had any MS with my son, but it was a perfect pregnancy! I really can't complain about anything that time!! It was so easy! Ofcourse there were some things that made me uncomfortable (like aching hips when trying to sleep) but compared to what some of the ladies on here go through I'd say mine was a walk in the park!! :haha: Very lucky!! Hopefully it'll be the same this time!


----------



## J_Lynn

I guess I should just be thankful I don't have any MS then. But since its the universal pregnancy symptom it's just weird not having it! 

I think it's a good thing the dr hasn't called you right away - I'm always afraid of getting the call and my dr always calls right at 8am with good or bad news so I hate that he does that. If he'd call later in the afternoon I would happier lol 

I would call them - but I'm sure it's just fine :) You'd know something by your body telling you if there was something wrong I'm sure :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

You will prob get the ms just because ur saying u dont have it now lol jk... But thats what i said and within a few weeks i couldnt get my head out of the toilet snd i took nausea pills to help me because nothing was wprking... They wanted to put me in the hospital but i refused!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, I would've taken him not calling as a good sign, but the receptionist said he hadn't looked at it yet, so I guess he wouldn't know yet if it's good or bad. But then again, if it wasn't right wouldn't they put a note on it that it's urgent?? Oh, I don't know! I'll still call! 

If he recognises my name he's gonna say: see, I told you you'd fall pregnant soon!! :haha: We thought there might be something wrong with hubbies sperm cause of the type of anti-depressants hubby is on, cause I read things on dr google :dohh: so he let us have a SA, even though it was only our 5th month properly ttc. But I guess we were spoiled because we fell pregnant straight away with Lucas. He said there wouldn't be anything wrong with hubby's sperm, it would just be stress... guess he was right cause hubby's SA came back all good and that same cycle I found out I was pregnant :haha:

Anyway, hopefully my numbers will be ok! I'll update once I know them!!


----------



## DecemberWait

Good luck eltjuh! I'm sure everything will be fine though I know it's so hard to wait for lab results!


----------



## donnarobinson

I haven't got ms yet either got it at 6 -16 weeks with my son, 
Everything wil be fine hun, 
My doctor hadn't looked at my results when I rung 1st time and all was ok, but the receptionist stil told me my hcg level then got a doctor to ring me x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck with your results Eltjuh xx

And no MS here either but like other ladies have said, I think its only cos it is too early -thin I was about 7 weeks last time 

xx


----------



## DecemberWait

I am getting hungry then having food aversions in the middle of eating today. I ate half a bowl of oatmeal then felt really sick..then got hungry again at 8:30 and ate half a bowl of cereal and I feel awful right now...interesting lol. Off to work I go!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ugh im really nauseous.. i dont know if im just nervous today though! ugh...

so i know this sounds really freaking crazy but I have a skype interview at 2pm today with a company in los angeles about a show on A & E! Its a forensics show, and that happens to be what i went to school for.. I currently am just a college professor teaching anatomy and other science and criminal justice courses, but ugh... my stomach is in KNOTS!


----------



## chulie

Nikki how ridiculously exciting!!!!!!! We could have a celebrity in our mommy group!hahaha.....You'll do great! Deep breath and be yourself......

No ms for me either...but mine didn't kick in until 8 weeks last time......


----------



## J_Lynn

Ahhhh forensics! I originally went to college to be a forensic anthropologist :) I ended up being a very rebellious and stupid 19 year old and spent all my time drinking and thinking I was grown since I was 1000 miles from home (from Minnesota, went to University of Tennessee) and flunked out about as soon as I started. So I ended up going back and going for criminal justice. Now I work in the mortgage default industry so I'm not using my schooling at all lol

I am going back to school either this fall or next spring (well at least i wanted to before i got pregnant - now we shall see if i can manage it!!) and getting a new degree in a useful field. Not sure what yet. Ill be 30 in November so I hope it's not too late to start a new idea haha

Good luck with your interview - that is beyond fantastic :) :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks so much ladies!

OMGGG J-Lynn! The BODY FARM! I was going to try to get in there, but I never had the drive to get up and do it! Silly me.. Anyways, the field really doesn't have much going for it, i will be honest, it is very hard to get jobs ANYWHERE, which is why I teach... but yea, still interesting!


----------



## Eltjuh

Just got my results, had the bloodtest done on tuesday, which was 4+4 for me from LMP, and only 14dpo (1 day late for AF) and it was 89.... Not sure whether that's good or not! 

Can anyone give me some thoughts??? (I've seen a couple of you have numbers much higher than that at 4+4!!)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Eltjuh said:


> Just got my results, had the bloodtest done on tuesday, which was 4+4 for me from LMP, and only 14dpo (1 day late for AF) and it was 89.... Not sure whether that's good or not!
> 
> Can anyone give me some thoughts??? (I've seen a couple of you have numbers much higher than that at 4+4!!)

LMP is irrelevant! The egg doesn't know when you had your period! Doctors love to assume everyone has a 28 day cycle with a 14 day luteal phase and that's what they use when calculating pregnancies. But it's not right. 

The DPO is what counts. Not the length of your cycle at all. 

Mine was 99 at 14DPO so that sounds good too! 14DPO is 4 weeks pregnant - the real "LMP" you should use is your ovulation date + 2 weeks! Doesn't mean baby will come on your due date, who knows! But it's scientifically more accurate. 

If someone had a 50 day cycle randomly, ovulating on day 36, and got pg, it doesn't mean they would already be 6 weeks pg when they're only 14DPO. The embryo takes the same time to implant from after ovulation no matter when your period was. :)


----------



## wavescrash

I didn't get online yesterday due to being the 4th of July so I haven't really caught up but thought I'd pop in. I called my doctor today but she's on vacation so I talked to her nurse. When she found out it was me, she was really excited and said "Well that didn't take you very long!" because I had my chemical last month. My progesterone levels from Monday aren't in yet. I have my first appointment when I'll be 7 weeks on July 25th so these next 3 weeks are going to drag on by.

My symptoms are pretty calm though, so far. Just really bloated, gassy & boobs hurt. Last pregnancy my symptoms hit more full-force around 5-6 weeks so we'll see. My tests are still getting darker which they didn't last month so I'm taking that as a good sign.

I also saw you ladies were sharing past belly progressions so I made one for my last pregnancy as well. I'm hoping to start showing even earlier this time since it's my 3rd but we'll see!!

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/1_zps06e743f2.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/12_zps512bc81b.jpg

https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff422/sailinghomelj/Untitled-3_zpsaa53cfdf.jpg


----------



## Eltjuh

True, but doctors etc go by LMP, which is why I mentioned it. I also go by it, because I did with my son and he measured exactly the same at my first scan. That's why I'm going with my LMP again because it seemed accurate with him.


----------



## wavescrash

Eltjuh said:


> True, but doctors etc go by LMP, which is why I mentioned it. I also go by it, because I did with my son and he measured exactly the same at my first scan. That's why I'm going with my LMP again because it seemed accurate with him.

Some babies just implant earlier or later than others & some women are just slow to produce the hormones at first whereas others have a fast duplicating time. The only thing my doctors ever said was the # doesn't matter, what matters is that it doubles within 48 hours.

When I had my chemical last month, my first HCG level as a 3. Just a 3. I knew it was bad news but the doctor said that doesn't mean anything and that we could check in a couple days and it could be over 1,000.


----------



## Eltjuh

3 isn't even classed as positive though is it?? I thought it was over 5?? 
Anyway, still not nice you did end up having a chemical!! :( 

I know, I wish my nurse would've given me another test! I asked her for an extra bloodtest, because I thought she was gonna do 1 anyway... but she wasn't going to until I asked her for one. So I think she misunderstood and just gave me that 1... 
I'm just gonna keep everything crossed that it's gonna be ok!!


----------



## wavescrash

Eltjuh said:


> 3 isn't even classed as positive though is it?? I thought it was over 5??
> Anyway, still not nice you did end up having a chemical!! :(

Every doctor is different but generally 5-10 is considered positive. But I had a positive HPT so they said I was pregnant and wanted to see what my levels were going to do. I knew I couldn't have gotten a positive FRER with levels that low so I knew they were going down but the doctor probably just couldn't say that without proof from a repeated blood test.


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thanks so much ladies!
> 
> OMGGG J-Lynn! The BODY FARM! I was going to try to get in there, but I never had the drive to get up and do it! Silly me.. Anyways, the field really doesn't have much going for it, i will be honest, it is very hard to get jobs ANYWHERE, which is why I teach... but yea, still interesting!

Yes!! The body farm is SO cool!! And yes, that's one of the reasons I didn't take it all that serious after finding out that after the inundation of shows like CSI, NCIS, Law&Ordet SVU, etc flooded the entire field with every kid wanting to be a criminologist/ME/forensic specialist, I quickly realized I would be a paper pusher making $30k a year for the next 20 years of my life and didn't feel like spending $150k on an education for a pretty piece of paper to hang in my cubical LOL

That is great that you teach, I have so much respect for people who have the patience for that!! I so hope you kill that interview and get it ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

@eltjuh! everything will work out! I know its so hard to be patient right now but thats all that we can do at this point!.. Are you getting another blood draw to see if they are doubling?


----------



## donnarobinson

Sounds good to me hun x


Eltjuh said:


> Just got my results, had the bloodtest done on tuesday, which was 4+4 for me from LMP, and only 14dpo (1 day late for AF) and it was 89.... Not sure whether that's good or not!
> 
> Can anyone give me some thoughts??? (I've seen a couple of you have numbers much higher than that at 4+4!!)


----------



## Eltjuh

No not getting another one... The nurse wasn't even gonna do me one at all, until I asked her for it (well I asked for an extra one, cause I thought she was gonna have one done anyway, but she didn't!!)
They don't usually even check HCG unless you're bleeding....


----------



## donnarobinson

My hcg was 323 at 4+4 from lmp. But if u ovulated later , then u could be a few days less than that, and it doesn't matter what the 1st number is , its if it doubles. Mine went from 323 to 1386 at 5 weeks x
Ur number is well within normal x


Eltjuh said:


> No not getting another one... The nurse wasn't even gonna do me one at all, until I asked her for it (well I asked for an extra one, cause I thought she was gonna have one done anyway, but she didn't!!)
> They don't usually even check HCG unless you're bleeding....


----------



## DecemberWait

My first hcg level was only a 20.3 at 15DPO...131 on 18DPO...one number doesn't tell you anything, hcg always starts at 0 so one number doesn't mean squat... it is the doubling time that matters. They say the average is between 31-72 hours for doubling, mine was 26...I think because it was really early on it shot up fast.


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks girls!! There's nothing I can do about it anyway, so I guess I'll just try to enjoy it and hope everything goes well!!


----------



## chulie

Here in Canada(or maybe just where I'm from??) but....only people who get hcg checks are those who have suffered multiple losses......so I'm going to my dr tuesday but I know I won't ever find out what my hcg is.....would be curious though!!! I do get bloods drawn so maybe if there was some concern at that point I'd go back????? but...ya never even knew what hcg numbers were with my first! Sorry I can't shed some light? I'm sure everything will be just fine!!! I also went by my LMP and measured bang on the whole last pregnancy and gave birth 2 days after my due date......I also know when I ovulated approx also....but...sticking with my traditional due date worked for me....Maybe it works better for some than others?


----------



## donnarobinson

Everything is fine hun :) x x. I went 11 days over my due date x


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm not allowing my Dr to go by my LMP because then I'd always be measuring behind and it would stress me out. I know I ovulated on June 13- that is what I'm going by and what I want my Dr to go by because it's the most accurate way to determine how far along I am. 
LMP is dumb especially for ladies with really long cycles.


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> I'm not allowing my Dr to go by my LMP because then I'd always be measuring behind and it would stress me out. I know I ovulated on June 13- that is what I'm going by and what I want my Dr to go by because it's the most accurate way to determine how far along I am.
> LMP is dumb especially for ladies with really long cycles.

I'm doing the same thing. By my LMP I'm due Feb 17, but by my ovulation date I'm due March 1 (didn't ovulate until CD 27). I brought my chart to my first appointment and made sure my doctor didn't screw it up when she calculated my due date.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am going by LMP (I ovulated CD13 by my charting anyway so not too far wrong) and NOT going by scan dates. 

Last pregnancy I had LMP date as 20th, but scan put me to 13th -I was delighted a the time as I jumped from 12w into 13wk lol and thought I would see bubs sooner....

but no I went 14 days overdue and was induced on 27th. I had completely forgotten that my LMP date was a week later, so technically I was only 41week and could have had a full week still to try for my home birth :( 

My maternity leave started a week early too, so will be not letting them change my date significantly this time (maybe to the 5th, I think that is accurate from O )but to be honest would rather add a week lol, that 14 days over is a killer haha

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My due date by my last missed period was the 1st feb, they changed me to the 2nd feb at my scan, he didn't come til the 13th but I don't no when I ovulated but had regular 28 day cycles x


----------



## wannabubba#4

wannabubba#4 said:


> Wow Eltjuh you were vry neat; I was mahoosive lol
> 
> pics aren't it order lol
> 1st on 34week
> 2nd 12 week
> 3rd 15week
> 4th 27 week
> 5th 42 week
> 
> lol xx




Eltjuh said:


> Wow! You were quite big!! But then, it was your 4th so it makes sense that you'd be bigger. How tall are you??

Yeah I got progressively bigger with each pregnancy lo l- hope to be neater this time, going to keep up with some light exercising throughout. And I am only 5ft6 xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah, that's probably why you stuck out more than me (and some others). Oh well! As long as it's not too uncomfortable and baby is happy :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey all just thought I would update on my beta levels. I got my results from my second beta at 4+3 (20 DPO) and it was 3214!! That is still way high. So MW is going to schedule me for a early u/s at 5 weeks.


----------



## J_Lynn

Thats insanely high .... at 4 weeks?! Good gosh ....


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah that's what I was thinking. My MW was saying my levels are about two weeks ahead of where they should be. I don't think I will have the least bit of shock if I see two little peanuts in there.


----------



## J_Lynn

CountryMomma said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. My MW was saying my levels are about two weeks ahead of where they should be. I don't think I will have the least bit of shock if I see two little peanuts in there.

Or 6 .......... :haha:


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh gosh, I would probably have a heart attack on the table... my 4 yera old did tell me there was 4 in there.. :-0


----------



## DecemberWait

Wow that is insanely high hcg CountryMomma good luck at your scan! 


I haven't been testing with Wondfo this time but I got a pack to use so I stay away from the expensive FRER while I obsessively test before my scan. Still not as dark as the control on these! 5w1d today...not panicking though as they are still positive lol. Yeah I know I should stop testing but I like checking to make sure it's still in there...seriously.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-05 16.11.081543782966.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww lol. Imagine if ur kiddie was right and there was 4 ! Spooky lol x



CountryMomma said:


> Oh gosh, I would probably have a heart attack on the table... my 4 yera old did tell me there was 4 in there.. :-0


----------



## donnarobinson

Those are fab lines I stil do the odd test as well. Makes me feel better lol x



DecemberWait said:


> Wow that is insanely high hcg CountryMomma good luck at your scan!
> 
> 
> I haven't been testing with Wondfo this time but I got a pack to use so I stay away from the expensive FRER while I obsessively test before my scan. Still not as dark as the control on these! 5w1d today...not panicking though as they are still positive lol. Yeah I know I should stop testing but I like checking to make sure it's still in there...seriously.


----------



## donnarobinson

I finally got a test line darker than the control line at 5+2 but I hadn't tested 4 a few days b4 it x
 



Attached Files:







5+2%20x.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DecemberWait

My FRER is darker than the control I think Wondfo are known for taking longer to get that dark.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awesome lines ladies!

Holy crow country momma!!


----------



## measmummy

Hi everyone... please can I join you? I just got my BFP today at 10dpo after 1st month of trying!... EDD 18th March 

EXCITED. 

This will be my 2nd baby... God help me!


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats measmummy, and welcome!


----------



## measmummy

DecemberWait said:


> Congrats measmummy, and welcome!

Thank-you  Very happy to be here. I'm hoping the next 9 months will be gentle on me... and all of you of course ;-)


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> Wow that is insanely high hcg CountryMomma good luck at your scan!
> 
> 
> I haven't been testing with Wondfo this time but I got a pack to use so I stay away from the expensive FRER while I obsessively test before my scan. Still not as dark as the control on these! 5w1d today...not panicking though as they are still positive lol. Yeah I know I should stop testing but I like checking to make sure it's still in there...seriously.

I bought 3 more tests at Dollar General today. My husband looked at me and said "you know the answer isn't going to change - it's still going to say you're pregnant." lol I said "I don't care. I just want to make sure." 

He thinks I'm insane.


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Measmummy!!! :)

I thought about buying a pack of 2 tests the other day, but luckily they were out of stock!! :haha: I told hubby afterwards (cause I'm really bad at keeping things from him, or lying!!) and he didn't get it either... I was like: it's all these girls on the babyforum (that's what I call this, as he'll know what I mean then! haha) they make me wanna do it, cause they do!! 
I think we're all making each other crazy :haha:


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is insanely high hcg CountryMomma good luck at your scan!
> 
> 
> I haven't been testing with Wondfo this time but I got a pack to use so I stay away from the expensive FRER while I obsessively test before my scan. Still not as dark as the control on these! 5w1d today...not panicking though as they are still positive lol. Yeah I know I should stop testing but I like checking to make sure it's still in there...seriously.
> 
> I bought 3 more tests at Dollar General today. My husband looked at me and said "you know the answer isn't going to change - it's still going to say you're pregnant." lol I said "I don't care. I just want to make sure."
> 
> He thinks I'm insane.Click to expand...

LOL my husband is the same way...but he's not the one who is pregnant so boo to him lol. I just still have a hard time believing I'm pregnant...once I start getting a bump I think I will feel a lot better. I think I am just a natural worrier and the fact that I've had three chemicals does not help at all. Sometimes I feel really positive about this pregnancy, and other times I am filled with worry...maybe that's just my fluctuating hormones though :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i atually want to buy some more tests lolbut i wont!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats measmummy!


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Wow that is insanely high hcg CountryMomma good luck at your scan!
> 
> 
> I haven't been testing with Wondfo this time but I got a pack to use so I stay away from the expensive FRER while I obsessively test before my scan. Still not as dark as the control on these! 5w1d today...not panicking though as they are still positive lol. Yeah I know I should stop testing but I like checking to make sure it's still in there...seriously.
> 
> I bought 3 more tests at Dollar General today. My husband looked at me and said "you know the answer isn't going to change - it's still going to say you're pregnant." lol I said "I don't care. I just want to make sure."
> 
> He thinks I'm insane.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL my husband is the same way...but he's not the one who is pregnant so boo to him lol. I just still have a hard time believing I'm pregnant...once I start getting a bump I think I will feel a lot better. I think I am just a natural worrier and the fact that I've had three chemicals does not help at all. Sometimes I feel really positive about this pregnancy, and other times I am filled with worry...maybe that's just my fluctuating hormones though :haha:Click to expand...

That's EXACTLY why I keep doing it - I still think it's a sick joke my body is playing on me. Like I'm eventually going to wake up and realize this never really happened. So I just keeping doing it to make sure. Especially since my symptoms aren't getting worse - they're just staying the same, so that makes me even more paranoid. lol 

I so can't wait until my ultrasound.


----------



## chulie

Wow countrymama those are insane #'s!!! Hahaa. My bet is definitely on two!!! Hehehehe so cool! 

So check it out ladies....this is how I'm telling my mom and dad tomorrow. They're always bugging me for printed pics of my daughter so I've printed off a bunch and this is the one that's going to be at the end! ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont see a pic!


----------



## chulie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I dont see a pic!

Fixed it!! Haha thanks!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg i absolutely adore that!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I think our facebook announcement is going tobe something like that! I love it! Ineed to incorporate ella into it!


----------



## chulie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I think our facebook announcement is going tobe something like that! I love it! Ineed to incorporate ella into it!

I also ordered her a t shirt from etsy...I can get the name of the store. It's adorable. It says "club only child...member since 2011" with a big red stamp beside it that says "expires march 2014". That's how we plan to tell our in laws and the rest of my extended family (later) we have a big family BBQ late August so were just gonna put the shirt on her and let her walk in. Because its not really "in your face" about the message I'm really curious how long it will take everyone to figure out! Lmao


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol yea i saw that! I love etsy!


----------



## DecemberWait

Man, I haven't even thought of announcing yet really...gotta get that first ultrasound under my belt to feel even remotely comfortable with that idea! I have told a few people like my mom and my boss who I felt needed to know. I view them as a support network so if anything does happen then I will have people who are there for me. My grandmom called me the other day asking all these questions like "anything new and exciting?" It was as if she knew but I was able to skirt around all her questions, LOL! I am not sure what I will say if anyone asks if I am pregnant...I feel weird saying "no" but then again I don't really want to say "yes" at the moment. Hopefully I won't make anyone suspicious quite yet!


----------



## chulie

Ya. We've only told my sister, DH's one sister were super close with and my best friend and then were telling my mom tomorrow. That will be it for some time until I have an u/s and confirm everything is good.....as soon as it is though..... We're READY!! Hahaha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We did tell the familiesalready and a few friends....we told each other, yea its early, but if we sadly lose the baby then that was gods plan. Id be terribly upset, but i always feel everything happens for a reason. ... I hate the 3 month rule.


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm doing the "pink or blue; a baby is due!" Cards with the ultrasound picture; that's what we're doing for Facebook. My parents already know and I think my mother in law is going to be much less than thrilled so we aren't doing anything special for her - my DH is just going to tell her lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe why wont she be thrilled?! Thats awful!


----------



## J_Lynn

She has told us multiple times, "he doesn't need to worry about having any more kids, he already has two he has to take care of" and she says it over and over and over. 

She's........interesting. To say the least.


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> We did tell the familiesalready and a few friends....we told each other, yea its early, but if we sadly lose the baby then that was gods plan. Id be terribly upset, but i always feel everything happens for a reason. ... I hate the 3 month rule.

Yeah, I think the 3 month rule is stupid :( I am waiting not a moment past 10 weeks. I want to do it at 8 weeks after our ultrasound but he's making me wait. He's not really comfortable with 10 weeks but oh well - we are meeting in the middle. I have to push it out so I am putting my foot down as to when we announce the little one is on the way ;) hehe

I all of a sudden got horribly dizzy this evening ... And it's not going away. It's very odd! I never get dizzy? This is how I was the whole weekend I found out I was pregnant - I wonder if its a symptom?


----------



## chulie

J_Lynn said:


> She has told us multiple times, "he doesn't need to worry about having any more kids, he already has two he has to take care of" and she says it over and over and over.
> 
> She's........interesting. To say the least.

Ohhhhh in law stories!!! I think we'll get along famously!!!! I too have in laws who are "special". They don't do or say anything personally against me... But just them in general, the choices they make, how they act towords each other...oh man. For example, when we found out DD was a girl we told our mother in law her name was going to be Sophie. Her response "Sophie??? No I don't like that name. You know what you should name her??? Selena!!!! Now that's a name I like " hahahahaha. Luckily my husband is under no preconceived notions and will put his mother in place very quick. But it still makes for some hilarious stories.

J_lynn...dizziness most definitely a symptom!!!!!

Hey where's my Mrs JJ at!?!?!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, I've told a few friends & and my oh has told some of his family. I told everyone quiet early with my son as well. I don't think waiting til 3months changes anything , x


----------



## Mrs A

Morning peeps, I retested this morning, I've no Idea why, now I'm worried they're quite light for 21 dpo


----------



## donnarobinson

I've replied in ur other post hun, if ur worried go and get ur bloods done, but I'm sure all is fine cud u be a little less than u thought ?x


----------



## Mrs A

Hi Hun, they won't do bloods here, I have to wait till next Monday for my scan. I can't be less than I thought, I charted. I'm just hoping that I've seen the sac and that it's maybe slow developing?


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww ok hun, yeh I wouldn't worry hun, ino its hard not to, maybe try a different brand if u want to a clearblue or something , my clearblue ones were dark way b4 other tests x


----------



## donnarobinson

So I've got the midwife tuesday :) not long .. Glad I didn't have to wait til 8 weeks like I did with my son, I don't see my proper midwife til 8 weeks I don't think. But I get all my information & my notes etc on tuesday, :) then I have my midwife on the 25th, I like when I have something to look forward to the time goes quicker , I'm 6 weeks monday, :) x


----------



## Mrs A

Yay for the midwife. X x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun :) it seems more real once u seen one don't it lol x


----------



## Eltjuh

Hehe when I found out I was pregnant I bought my hubby a card that said Sorry!! And wrote inside: Sorry I can't go on any rides with you in Legoland! And he just looked at me and said: ARE YOU??? :haha: Last time (with my mc) I did a test, and stuck a post it on it saying: I think I'm gonna be a big brother and had my son wake hubby up and give it to him!! 

As for telling anyone else... I told my family (parents and siblings) just by text, cause they live abroad and we have this group chat on whatsapp. And I told a couple of friends. I figured I'd want some people to know if something goes wrong rather than just having hubby to talk to! And I know I wouldn't be very impressed if one of my sisters was pregnant and didn't tell me until 12 weeks... :blush: So I told them a couple of days after we found out!
Hubby's family doesn't know yet (apart from his brother who is coming to Legoland with us tomorrow).

I'd like to come up with a nice way to announce it on fb, cause everyone seems to do nice things like that now!! I just don't wanna do the: I'm gonna be a big brother t-shirt cause it's been used so many times now!! haha


----------



## measmummy

hehe.... we aren't telling anyone until my 12 week scan! I think on facebook I'm just going to post the scan pic and write 'Hubby wouldn't let me have a cat... soooooo....' ;-)

I'm a bit worried today actually. I took a spare test I had and the line seems to be lighter than yesterday's???


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh bless. I'm the same if something did go wrong I'd want someone to speak with about it x I've just got my pregnancy diary in the post . I've stil got my last one :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies! 
Welcome and congrats measmummy. :happydance:


Woop for midwife appt donnarobinson - It really does make things seem more real once you start seeing them. I have my first GP appt this week too. It is not until Thurs and I reckon she wont do anything (might even wait on a positive urine from the lab :shrug:) but should at least refer me to midwife. 

I am getting right worried about going on holiday and not knowing if bubs is in the right place. I will only be 7weeks so wont be anywhere near a scan date and just keep thinking 'what if its ectopic and I find out in Spain?' No reason to think so!!! Just another worry lol! Wonder if I mention it to doctor if there is anything she can do -like get me an early scan -doubt it very much !! Just wishful thinking.

I really want to share my news with someone IRL lol - but I have 4 sisters and if I share with one I must share with all, but don't want them all knowing in case my nieces /nephews overhear and find out before my own children. But think it is too early to tell the children (I have told my DD though, so maybe should tell my older boys too ??) :nope::nope: Dilemma

Or could tell my mum, but dad is on his holidays and he will be upset if he knows she knew first (they do not get on! and she would rub it in his face at earliest convenience lol -#crazyfamily)

xx Hope all mummies and bumps are well today, I feel really heavy in my pelvis, I had a right busy shift at work Thurs night and was on my feet practically the entire 12 and a half hours -think it may be that 

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

measmummy said:


> hehe.... we aren't telling anyone until my 12 week scan! I think on facebook I'm just going to post the scan pic and write 'Hubby wouldn't let me have a cat... soooooo....' ;-)
> 
> I'm a bit worried today actually. I took a spare test I had and the line seems to be lighter than yesterday's???

LMAO -Love this idea haha.

Test could just have been done with more dilute urine for lots of reasons, try not to worry xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I had a free clear blue digital so just did it 3rd ee of day, ws scared for result but come up 3+ quickly ! Its exciting seeing it in words lol x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130706-00451.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh it defo does, aww bless u speak to ur doctor see what he says , worst he can say is no we can't scan u yet :) 
As 4 telling ppl tell them wen ur ready, I just can't keep a secret lol x



wannabubba#4 said:


> Morning ladies!
> Welcome and congrats measmummy. :happydance:
> 
> 
> Woop for midwife appt donnarobinson - It really does make things seem more real once you start seeing them. I have my first GP appt this week too. It is not until Thurs and I reckon she wont do anything (might even wait on a positive urine from the lab :shrug:) but should at least refer me to midwife.
> 
> I am getting right worried about going on holiday and not knowing if bubs is in the right place. I will only be 7weeks so wont be anywhere near a scan date and just keep thinking 'what if its ectopic and I find out in Spain?' No reason to think so!!! Just another worry lol! Wonder if I mention it to doctor if there is anything she can do -like get me an early scan -doubt it very much !! Just wishful thinking.
> 
> I really want to share my news with someone IRL lol - but I have 4 sisters and if I share with one I must share with all, but don't want them all knowing in case my nieces /nephews overhear and find out before my own children. But think it is too early to tell the children (I have told my DD though, so maybe should tell my older boys too ??) :nope::nope: Dilemma
> 
> Or could tell my mum, but dad is on his holidays and he will be upset if he knows she knew first (they do not get on! and she would rub it in his face at earliest convenience lol -#crazyfamily)
> 
> xx Hope all mummies and bumps are well today, I feel really heavy in my pelvis, I had a right busy shift at work Thurs night and was on my feet practically the entire 12 and a half hours -think it may be that
> 
> xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

So just remembered my mum leaves to go home to spain on Tuesday so was thinking of telling her b4 she goes. 

She has been looking for me to give her a family photo of us for ages, was thinking of printing of this one in colour without the added bubba pic and then saying 'or I done one in b&w if you'd prefer?' and handing her this one lol - not sure how she is going to take it - really think she is going to be disapproving as she thinks I am too old :nope:

what do you think? lol
 



Attached Files:







File21withbub.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chulie

Awwww wantabubba I'm sorry you think your mom won't be supportive. Hey, she may surprise you!! I think that picture is awesome!!!! Omg so perfect!! 

Actually it's funny. I SEE those shirts for sale everyone but no one I know or no one fb has done anything remotely creative to announce their prgnancies. One couple on fb once stood beside that "bump ahead" sign and did that. So that seems to be the "trendy" one. I'm excited to use the only child expired shirt and be the first!!!! Especially among all my friends and family.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww that's a lovely pic :) great idea x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes dizziness is a symptom :)

Yea in laws, i love mine, but some things omg, i could scream lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Love that pic!


----------



## Eltjuh

I had the dizziness the other day... We were at the swimming pool and I was trying to get Lucas changed... everytime I bent down I'd get all dizzy!! 

And I like my in-laws, but they are a bit weird sometimes. My mother-in-law is very bad at letting go of the past (which is quite a big deal) and she holds a grudge, really bad!!! When my husband told her he might want to move to Holland (before me and him were even together) she didn't speak to him for 3 months!! It's ridiculous! She acts like a child sometimes.... so if there's ever anything hubby doesn't like, like she says she's gonna call us and then doesn't, he can't really say it to her because he doesn't want to fall out with her! :dohh: I understand, but at the same time I'm like, if you don't say it she won't know how you feel!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Eltjuh, my mil is the same w holding grudges....so far she hasnt done it to me,but were pretty close...her sons are her babies though, i swear she still buys them socks and shoes for work, i hate it! Lol. Its not that we cant afford them but she still wants to bemommy.... When we first started living together she would come over and iron his work clothes!i was like,wtf?! I out an end to that real quick!

Omg i started breaking out like i did w my first!!! I never have pimples unless my period is on its way or im prego!


----------



## danni1989

I have a question....Has anyone been told that they have a cyst. I wonder because when i fisrt found out i was pregnant I was 3 weeks pregnant and because im pregnant so soon after my ectopic pregnancy in may. I was told to see doctor as soon as i find out. so i went to er and they said they saw a cyst on my right side which is same side my ectopic was and they also seen what they say they think is either a cyst or another ectopic because they seen fluid and it was kind of bigger then cyst on other side. so i guess my question is have any of you had cyst before and should i be concerned that it is going to be another ectopic?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The cyst is called a corpus luteal cyst, they produce hormones until the placenta takes over ( i think)... They will usually shrink on their own...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Whatever side irs on is most likely the side u ovulated from :)


----------



## J_Lynn

chulie said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> She has told us multiple times, "he doesn't need to worry about having any more kids, he already has two he has to take care of" and she says it over and over and over.
> 
> She's........interesting. To say the least.
> 
> Ohhhhh in law stories!!! I think we'll get along famously!!!! I too have in laws who are "special". They don't do or say anything personally against me... But just them in general, the choices they make, how they act towords each other...oh man. For example, when we found out DD was a girl we told our mother in law her name was going to be Sophie. Her response "Sophie??? No I don't like that name. You know what you should name her??? Selena!!!! Now that's a name I like " hahahahaha. Luckily my husband is under no preconceived notions and will put his mother in place very quick. But it still makes for some hilarious stories.
> 
> J_lynn...dizziness most definitely a symptom!!!!!
> 
> Hey where's my Mrs JJ at!?!?!Click to expand...

Hehe my husband is like that too - he doesn't stand for her mouth for even 2 seconds and he will put her right in her place promptly. Especially now because she's been known to make me cry so he is in ultra-protective mode hahaha


----------



## measmummy

I have a question about exercising whilst pregnant. The past few weeks I've been doing circuit training twice a week and I LOVE it. I put on a shed load of weight with my first so I'm determined not to go through that again. Do you think circuit training is safe whilst pregnant??


----------



## danni1989

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Whatever side irs on is most likely the side u ovulated from :)

I'm guessing that i ovulated from my left side since thats where their concern is with my left...my right side they said they seen one but was just a normal cyst they said the one on the left is either a complex cyst or another ectopic...and of course this worries me because i've had an ectopic before but on my right side not my left..the only thing keeping me the least bit positive besides god is the fact that they were trying to say it was a possible ectopic but i was only 3 weeks so i feel that if that was a baby growing there they wouldnt have been able to see it that soon.. dont you think?? because if you cant spot a baby in the uterus that early i would think you coulnt diagnose an ectopic that early..right??


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes dizziness is a symptom :)
> 
> Yea in laws, i love mine, but some things omg, i could scream lol.

Thank goodness because it hit me hard last night. I got up to go to the bathroom and could hardly keep my balance! 
My mother in law is sweet as all can be, don't get me wrong - but she doesn't think before she speaks. I don't think she's intentionally mean, she just doesnt think. 

Every time I am over there alone with DH, she always manages to find a reason to bring up about how much DH loved his exwife and how he has kept her wedding ring and just loved her so much. 

And that's NOT true at all - he was miserable with her and hates her guts. She cheated on him from age 15-30 and he had no idea until he was 23 when they had their oldest (the 2nd child was a drunk accident - she was pissed, he felt like he stuck with her for life then) they didn't sleep in the same room for the last 5 years of their marriage and he was with her strictly for the kids. She stole my mother in laws identity for $40k, along with his best friends, she is a horrible mother and he got primary custody.... There is literally not a single thing about that woman he even moderately can stand for 3 seconds. So she says that garbage and it makes me cry, the. He gets upset and screams at her lol

She just doesn't think. But she would do anything in the world for me and always tells me how she's so glad he finally found someone who takes cares of him, keeps a clean house and loves him. She says we remind her of her and her late husband and that love like ours only happens once in a lifetime. So she doesn't hate me - she just is horribly poor with her word choices :(


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Eltjuh, my mil is the same w holding grudges....so far she hasnt done it to me,but were pretty close...her sons are her babies though, i swear she still buys them socks and shoes for work, i hate it! Lol. Its not that we cant afford them but she still wants to bemommy.... When we first started living together she would come over and iron his work clothes!i was like,wtf?! I out an end to that real quick!
> 
> Omg i started breaking out like i did w my first!!! I never have pimples unless my period is on its way or im prego!

Hehe if my MIL did that, I would hand her a list of the other things around the house that need to be done with a thank you card and a $20 bill


----------



## Eltjuh

Anyone else's husband gone really (over) protective???
My hubby won't let me do anything, I wasn't even allowed to hoover/vacuum the other day!!! And when we go in the car with his brother (we don't have a car) I have to sit in the front so I can sit on the left side of the car... same as my son always has to sit on the left, cause hubby thinks that's the safest side in case we get an accident!! :dohh: He wasn't like this with my son!! I know why he does it, and it's sweet, but if I'm not allowed to do anything for the next 8 months I think I'm gonna go crazy!! :haha:


----------



## ChaiLatte

We have the first ultrasound (first visit with Doc) at 8 weeks. It is the day we come back from DH's family reunion. We moved the appointment to the day before the reunion, so we can share the news at the reunion (including to his 86 yr old grandmother, who is visiting from another country).

But now I'm having second thoughts in case things don't go well at the ultrasound. I'd probably be too devastated to attend the reunion. What do you think...bad move changing the appointment?


----------



## DecemberWait

Chai, I'm sure everything will be fine. I think your plan sounds great! I also can't wait to share with my grandmother, she's 82 and I just know how much it'll mean to her to find out. 


Here are my tests from 5+2...I think I really might stop taking frer soon, they are getting pretty much as dark as they're gonna get I think. I slept so well last night, about 12 hours... I really have been just so exhausted so I definitely needed it! 


Oh I also had a dream I had triplets...oh man...that'd be insane lol!
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-06 09.55.191772933213.png
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Eltjuh, my mil is the same w holding grudges....so far she hasnt done it to me,but were pretty close...her sons are her babies though, i swear she still buys them socks and shoes for work, i hate it! Lol. Its not that we cant afford them but she still wants to bemommy.... When we first started living together she would come over and iron his work clothes!i was like,wtf?! I out an end to that real quick!
> 
> Omg i started breaking out like i did w my first!!! I never have pimples unless my period is on its way or im prego!
> 
> Hehe if my MIL did that, I would hand her a list of the other things around the house that need to be done with a thank you card and a $20 billClick to expand...

Omg icant beleive she would say that about his ex, obviously hes not w her for a reason!

I should give her a list of things to do lol





As for the cyst i dont think they would be able to detect it this early,maybe at 5 weeks, but im not a doctor so im not exactly sure :shrug: Hoping for a baby snug in ur uterus!:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ChaiLatte said:


> We have the first ultrasound (first visit with Doc) at 8 weeks. It is the day we come back from DH's family reunion. We moved the appointment to the day before the reunion, so we can share the news at the reunion (including to his 86 yr old grandmother, who is visiting from another country).
> 
> But now I'm having second thoughts in case things don't go well at the ultrasound. I'd probably be too devastated to attend the reunion. What do you think...bad move changing the appointment?

I dont think moving it was a bad idea hun! Im sure it will be good news, the odds are in your favor! How exciting to be able to share it w th entire family :)


----------



## Mommywants4

Hello everyone I'm Ashley, I have 3 children 2 girls and a boy -10,9 & 8! I've been with my hubby for 10years. I had a chemical in may & I just found out I'm expecting! I had a nice dark positive yesterday morning so I should be due in March! Have my first Dr appt Monday to check my levels.. Good luck to everyone & congrats!


----------



## DecemberWait

Welcome mommywants4! Good luck with your blood work! :thumbup:


----------



## danni1989

As for the cyst i dont think they would be able to detect it this early,maybe at 5 weeks, but im not a doctor so im not exactly sure :shrug: Hoping for a baby snug in ur uterus!:)[/QUOTE]

I Have a doctors appt for the 11th when i will be exactly 6 weeks pregnant then and i'm just a nervous wreck....i'm hoping for it to be stuck in the right spot this time...I dont feel the same way i did when i had my ectopic. it feels like a real pregnancy thjis time but they really put that doubt in my mind a little. but i cant do anything but just pray that i see my baby on ultrasound on thursday and that i possibly hear the heartbeat to...i will keep u updated..thank you


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hope it all goes well, :)



Congrats mommywants4 and welcome!


----------



## DecemberWait

danni1989 said:


> As for the cyst i dont think they would be able to detect it this early,maybe at 5 weeks, but im not a doctor so im not exactly sure :shrug: Hoping for a baby snug in ur uterus!:)

I Have a doctors appt for the 11th when i will be exactly 6 weeks pregnant then and i'm just a nervous wreck....i'm hoping for it to be stuck in the right spot this time...I dont feel the same way i did when i had my ectopic. it feels like a real pregnancy thjis time but they really put that doubt in my mind a little. but i cant do anything but just pray that i see my baby on ultrasound on thursday and that i possibly hear the heartbeat to...i will keep u updated..thank you[/QUOTE]

I bet everything will be perfect <3 Good luck! 

BTW we have the same due date :)


----------



## Menelly

Can I join? My baby is due in March (3/14) but I know I'll have her in February. I feel like I belong in neither group. I have to have a scheduled c-sec at 36-37 weeks due to a vertical c-sec scar. But I want bump buddies! Can I play along?


----------



## DecemberWait

Of course Menelly! Welcome and congrats!!

BTW, I have noticed lots of early ultrasound dates on this thread...is that standard practice? I don't think I am getting one until quite a bit later on though I guess I don't really know? I would like one at 8/9 weeks because I am scared they wouldn't see much this early.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Menelly said:


> Can I join? My baby is due in March (3/14) but I know I'll have her in February. I feel like I belong in neither group. I have to have a scheduled c-sec at 36-37 weeks due to a vertical c-sec scar. But I want bump buddies! Can I play along?

Ill be havingmine in feb too sine ill be induced at 37-38 weeks :):flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DecemberWait said:


> Of course Menelly! Welcome and congrats!!
> 
> BTW, I have noticed lots of early ultrasound dates on this thread...is that standard practice? I don't think I am getting one until quite a bit later on though I guess I don't really know? I would like one at 8/9 weeks because I am scared they wouldn't see much this early.

I think ppl who are high risk get them every 4 weeks... At least my doc does.


----------



## BaniVani

Hello Ladies and Baby Monkeys! 
So happy to have found this thread. I still can't believe I'm pregnant! 
Had a MC back in January, but it didn't delude my hopes in retrying. I waited 3months...
ABOUT ME:
_Been married for over a year
_Originally from California but living in Italy as of 5 years
_First Pregnancy (I'm 5 weeks, 4 days)
_Thankfully became pregnant on the first try
_My dilemma will be on choosing the birth country_USA or ITALY
I would love to have my baby in California near family
And it would be the best for his/her future
_POSSIBLE BIRTH DATE : MARCH 1, MY HUSBAND'S BIRTHDATE
OR just might be a February 28 birthday(my mom's birthdate-she's deceased & my wedding anniversary) 
_ But whatever day will be a beautiful day I'm sure!_

Having an ultrasound in two weeks-can't wait to hear the heartbeat or beats! Wouldn't mind twins-they run in my family.

Looking forward to hearing about all of you and giving my support to you ladies!

Bani from Rimini, Italy


----------



## danni1989

DecemberWait said:


> danni1989 said:
> 
> 
> As for the cyst i dont think they would be able to detect it this early,maybe at 5 weeks, but im not a doctor so im not exactly sure :shrug: Hoping for a baby snug in ur uterus!:)
> 
> I Have a doctors appt for the 11th when i will be exactly 6 weeks pregnant then and i'm just a nervous wreck....i'm hoping for it to be stuck in the right spot this time...I dont feel the same way i did when i had my ectopic. it feels like a real pregnancy thjis time but they really put that doubt in my mind a little. but i cant do anything but just pray that i see my baby on ultrasound on thursday and that i possibly hear the heartbeat to...i will keep u updated..thank youClick to expand...

I bet everything will be perfect <3 Good luck! 

BTW we have the same due date :)[/QUOTE]
thats cool I guess we can be bump buddies...lol..so when do you have a scan lined up??


----------



## chulie

We don't normally have u/s until 12 weeks and then 20 weeks and then one more around 30-something??? I ended up having gestational diabetes so once I hit 32 weeks I ended up having u/s every couple of weeks so I stopped following that schedual.....I also ended up having a 6lbs 12 oz baby so my dr thinks GD is more genetic and not much on my end because I eat the way I should already......so I just go along for the ride and enjoy seeing my bubba.


----------



## danni1989

I bet everything will be perfect <3 Good luck! 

BTW we have the same due date :)[/QUOTE]
thats cool I guess we can be bump buddies...lol..so when do you have a scan lined up??[/QUOTE]

thats cool me and you can be bump buddies and share our pregnancy together do you have a scan lined up?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BaniVani said:


> Hello Ladies and Baby Monkeys!
> So happy to have found this thread. I still can't believe I'm pregnant!
> Had a MC back in January, but it didn't delude my hopes in retrying. I waited 3months...
> ABOUT ME:
> _Been married for over a year
> _Originally from California but living in Italy as of 5 years
> _First Pregnancy (I'm 5 weeks, 4 days)
> _Thankfully became pregnant on the first try
> _My dilemma will be on choosing the birth country_USA or ITALY
> I would love to have my baby in California near family
> And it would be the best for his/her future
> _POSSIBLE BIRTH DATE : MARCH 1, MY HUSBAND'S BIRTHDATE
> OR just might be a February 28 birthday(my mom's birthdate-she's deceased & my wedding anniversary)
> _ But whatever day will be a beautiful day I'm sure!_
> 
> Having an ultrasound in two weeks-can't wait to hear the heartbeat or beats! Wouldn't mind twins-they run in my family.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing about all of you and giving my support to you ladies!
> 
> Bani from Rimini, Italy


Welcome!

Oh italy!i loved italy! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome to all the new girls!! :flower:


We don't have early scans here unless you have a high-risk pregnancy or recurrent miscarriages or bleeding obviously. So only 2 scans, 1st around 12 weeks and the 2nd around 20 weeks! I was lucky to have 2 20wk scans last time cause I moved, so they wanted to do it again :) Which was nice!!
I'm looking at moving again around the time I'm 12 weeks or somewhere between 12 and 20 weeks. So maybe I'll get a 3rd scan again this time!!


----------



## Bexter81

I am hoping that my midwife will be in touch next I have irregular cycles so if they go on my lmp I would be 8 weeks today. I know im not but I think they have to go off that date just in case. All this waiting is driving me crazy. Still dont dare change my ticker in case I tempt fate lol x


----------



## DecemberWait

danni1989 said:


> I bet everything will be perfect <3 Good luck!
> 
> BTW we have the same due date :)

thats cool I guess we can be bump buddies...lol..so when do you have a scan lined up??[/QUOTE]

thats cool me and you can be bump buddies and share our pregnancy together do you have a scan lined up?[/QUOTE]

I am not sure yet, I have my checking in and giving info appointment at my OB on Wednesday (5w6d) so I think we will schedule a scan then...hopefully it'll be around 8-9 weeks.


----------



## Disneylovers

Bexter81 said:


> I am hoping that my midwife will be in touch next I have irregular cycles so if they go on my lmp I would be 8 weeks today. I know im not but I think they have to go off that date just in case. All this waiting is driving me crazy. Still dont dare change my ticker in case I tempt fate lol x

I'm with you there on the irregular periods, our little monkey would be at 8w+2 if I went by lmp. yay for OPK's so I know it's actually 4w+2. I would be totally worried and going crazy if I went by lmp dates and a scan showed the true dates. 

Ps, Hi Ladies, I'm excited for our little march monkey although hubby and I have been calling it our march monster... half from our love of monsters inc and university movies and conceiving the day the Monsters University came out :winkwink: the other half is for the monstrous morning sickness which lasts all day every other day it seems :wacko:


----------



## Bexter81

I have not had any sickness yet and I cant believe I want to puke just so it feels more real. I almost high fived myself when I had to get up in the middle of the night to pee ha ha x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi everyone :) I had such an exhausting couple of days. Couldn't lift my head of the pillow today. Can't decide if I have a virus or is it's pg related!


----------



## DecemberWait

I hope you feel better Ella! Or if it is PG related then...I hope it continues?! HAHA! We all love symptoms I think! 

I have been getting increasingly tired, hungry and cranky with each passing day. I slept for 12 hours last night and I am going to go take a nap now so I can hopefully feel awake enough to write some academic journal responses for grad school...I just feel like I have NO energy! No real nausea yet but my mom never had any with me or my brother so maybe that just won't be something that I get...which honestly would be FINE...I definitely have a ton of other symptoms without feeling completely awful so maybe I shouldn't be hoping for MS. Anyway...nap time... :sleep:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Yeah I'm terrible... if I have a symptom I worry it means something bad, and then if it goes away I think it means something bad... like cramps. My AF-type cramps are only very occasional now and much milder... whilst I had strong cramps I was so worried, and now they're weak I'm worried about that. I'm a crazy lady ;)

We went round to friends today and there was an egg salad on the table, could smell it so strong. Didn't make me feel sick but DH said he couldn't smell it!

Nervous for my scan tomorrow. As it's so early I'm trying to tell myself it's ok if there is nothing there, but I know I will freak out!


----------



## wavescrash

I'm right there with y'all on tw symptoms... Worry if one fades. I've had to pee a million times today which excited me lol. I've also been flat out exhausted which was a big symptom my last pregnancy. I'm also so bloated I've had to use a hair band to button my work pants. I want some morning sickness though, even if it sucks, just for some reassurance since I won't get to see my OB until the 25th.


----------



## J_Lynn

Well, I guess I am two days farther along than I thought. I ovulated on day 12 of my cycle so according to my nurse my due date would be March 3rd, not the 5th and Ill be 6 weeks on Monday. But she said they'll confirm it all at my ultrasound. 

I did POAS again today, just about an hour ago - that line is supah dark :) yay! haha I love this!! It's so much fun to just keep checking!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LisK

Ugh ladies I am not a happy camper right now. This nausea is killing me and I'm so exhausted. I just want to curl up in my bed and sleep all day but my 14 month old has other plans. Bleeeeeech!


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> Well, I guess I am two days farther along than I thought. I ovulated on day 12 of my cycle so according to my nurse my due date would be March 3rd, not the 5th and Ill be 6 weeks on Monday. But she said they'll confirm it all at my ultrasound.
> 
> I did POAS again today, just about an hour ago - that line is supah dark :) yay! haha I love this!! It's so much fun to just keep checking!!

That is a pretty test!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup I'm the same with symptoms... when I rang my doctor yesterday for my blood results, he asked me if I had sore breasts or been peeing more... and I was like, don't have sore breasts, but I think I've been peeing more... Today my boobs seem a bit more sore, I'm glad they are!! (probably mentioned it before, but they weren't sore at all when I had my mc... which is probably why at almost 7wks all they saw was a sac... must've just started bleeding late)

I'll bet you're not very happy with your nausea!! I can't imagine having it, especially for 12 weeks (or more!!) Just 1 day of it is awful!! Hopefully it'll ease up soon!!


----------



## DecemberWait

Happy 6 weeks, LisK! I am also dealing with massive exhaustion. No nausea yet though. I think we all want MS until we get it :haha: Hope you can get some rest! I just took a nice nap and I am still ready to go back to sleep right now.


----------



## danni1989

Yes that's all I've been thinking about is wanting the ms I want it so bad it would really make me happy and believe im pregnant more...I get slightly nauseous sometimes but for the most part im fine...but ms would be a plus in my book..


----------



## wavescrash

LisK said:


> Ugh ladies I am not a happy camper right now. This nausea is killing me and I'm so exhausted. I just want to curl up in my bed and sleep all day but my 14 month old has other plans. Bleeeeeech!

Weren't we in the same pregnancy group on this board last time? Your username looks familiar and both our babies are 14 months old. Anyway, I envy you... for now lol.

That's about when my symptoms kicked in last time. But right now I feel so "normal" that it worries me especially after my chemical last month.


----------



## CountryMomma

Well morning sickness has decided to make its appearance except as night time sickness. The past couple nights right around bed time I am getting nausea and a bit of a headache. Also beed having to get up during the night to pee. Boobs are sore but not to bad, eating everything in sight though!


----------



## wavescrash

CountryMomma said:


> Boobs are sore but not to bad, eating everything in sight though!

Hahah last night OH and I had Taco Bell for a late dinner. As soon as I was done, I ate several handfuls of Doritos and then ate a cotton candy flavored popsicle. OH just laughed and said, "Yeah... you're pregnant."


----------



## CountryMomma

Lol sounds about right. My DH keeps calling me a fat kid (jokingly of course) and I keep telling him its the baby asking for yummy food ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh hubby and i dtd today and i cramped after it which isnormal, but now im having an ache on my left side right under my rib :/. Ugh.. Now im freaking out.


----------



## wavescrash

I would think that pain is too high to be related to the baby so I'm sure you're fine dear :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Yeah I would totally agree that that's too high to be the baby. Even if it was lower, unless it's severe I read that it is sometimes normal to experience pain after sex. So, I'm sure you're fine unless you're toppled over crying :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i started to freak out, i know its not baby that high, but my lower back has bern killing too...so i googled ectopic, bad idea! But good news is i pushed on the area under my rib, and it was just a lil gas lmao.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Not too worried though, my scan is monday morning! Ill know everything then!


----------



## danni1989

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh hubby and i dtd today and i cramped after it which isnormal, but now im having an ache on my left side right under my rib :/. Ugh.. Now im freaking out.

I agree I think thats to high up to have anything to do with the baby...but i hope it gets better for you


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea i started to freak out, i know its not baby that high, but my lower back has bern killing too...so i googled ectopic, bad idea! But good news is i pushed on the area under my rib, and it was just a lil gas lmao.

hahahahaha that's hilarious - I'm glad it wasn't anything more severe!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No no i know baby isnt that high but i heard w ectopics the pain can travel...so thats why i was worried.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah I had a feeling that's why you were worried, totally normal to worry though :) I think the ectopic pain travels to your shoulder.


----------



## J_Lynn

WOW - that high up? Why does it go that far up into your body?


----------



## danni1989

yeah it travels to your shoulder....thats what i just had in may was an ectopic...but everyone is different just like every pregnancy can differ. but thats what i'm praying that i dont have this time around..


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm pretty sure I read in the "March Monkey" rule book somewhere that any losses are not allowed .... so we should all be stuck with our beans :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Danni do u think u woukd have known at 5 weeks?!just wondering because i was reading some ppl spot around 4/5 weeks.....if u dont mind me asking, how far along were u with your ctopic when u found out?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> I'm pretty sure I read in the "March Monkey" rule book somewhere that any losses are not allowed .... so we should all be stuck with our beans :)

Awe haha....
Praying everythings ok for everyone! :)


----------



## LisK

wavescrash said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Ugh ladies I am not a happy camper right now. This nausea is killing me and I'm so exhausted. I just want to curl up in my bed and sleep all day but my 14 month old has other plans. Bleeeeeech!
> 
> Weren't we in the same pregnancy group on this board last time? Your username looks familiar and both our babies are 14 months old. Anyway, I envy you... for now lol.
> 
> That's about when my symptoms kicked in last time. But right now I feel so "normal" that it worries me especially after my chemical last month.Click to expand...

I think so! Your username looks familiar to me too, but do you have a new user pic?


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> I'm pretty sure I read in the "March Monkey" rule book somewhere that any losses are not allowed .... so we should all be stuck with our beans :)

I totally agree!!!


----------



## wavescrash

I could use some advice/opinions.

I think I want to switch my OB but I feel guilty just ditching her. I had a chemical pregnancy last month and when I went to the ER/started bleeding, she was on vacation. No big deal except that she's on vacation again. A month later. She had said she would check my progesterone next time I got pregnant. I had my blood drawn on Wednesday & still haven't received my results. If I needed supplements, after having a loss (& 2 more before that) I would want to start those right away and prevent another loss if I could. I called yesterday to schedule my first appointment, hoping to get in right away like I did last pregnancy because I'd had a chemical the month before THAT one as well but that's when I found out she was on vacation again and I can't get in until July 25th when I'll be 7 weeks. I know it's not a huge deal because most OB's won't see you until you're 8 weeks along but after having 3 losses, I'd like to start prenatal care asap you know?

I just feel like my concerns aren't being taken seriously and my doctor cares more about summer vacations than her patients. I hated her when I started care with her my last pregnancy because she seemed uninterested in you, rushed you out of the office, etc but by the end, she was great and acknowledged all my paranoid fears and let me get non-stress tests often, just to be safe. In the end she was great but right now I just feel like her summer vacations are more important than her patients and I'm annoyed with all the waiting I'm doing with that office (test results included.)

So I think I want to switch but I don't know if a new doctor would even see me right away either since they're not familiar with me and my history (then again, neither was this OB I see now yet they got me in right away last pregnancy) but I also feel bad just ditching my current OB.

What do you think/what would you do?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well,

You deserve to be taken seriously and if u could do something to prevent another loss, then u shoukd be able to do that without feeling like ur bothering someone.... Have u spoken to the doctor about your concerns, about starting supplements? A lot of doctors forget every concern about a patient and she may have overlooked that, and may need a reminder( my ob does!). If u try a new doctor u may not get in right away.


----------



## wavescrash

LisK said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Ugh ladies I am not a happy camper right now. This nausea is killing me and I'm so exhausted. I just want to curl up in my bed and sleep all day but my 14 month old has other plans. Bleeeeeech!
> 
> Weren't we in the same pregnancy group on this board last time? Your username looks familiar and both our babies are 14 months old. Anyway, I envy you... for now lol.
> 
> That's about when my symptoms kicked in last time. But right now I feel so "normal" that it worries me especially after my chemical last month.Click to expand...
> 
> I think so! Your username looks familiar to me too, but do you have a new user pic?Click to expand...

Yeah... I've changed it often as my kids get bigger. It was a weekly bump picture throughout my last pregnancy though.


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well,
> 
> You deserve to be taken seriously and if u could do something to prevent another loss, then u shoukd be able to do that without feeling like ur bothering someone.... Have u spoken to the doctor about your concerns, about starting supplements? A lot of doctors forget every concern about a patient and she may have overlooked that, and may need a reminder( my ob does!). If u try a new doctor u may not get in right away.

The nurse knows my concerns but my doc is still on vacation so I haven't gotten to speak to her at all. Having had 3 losses, I would at least like to have my betas checked to make sure they're doubling properly, get my progesterone level back in a timely manner, etc.


----------



## LisK

I'd switch. I ditched my OB during my last pregnancy and I am so glad that I did because I found a great doctor who is very responsive. At least call around and see if you can get in somewhere else.


----------



## DecemberWait

wavescrash, I would definitely either push for those numbers NOW or switch to a doctor who will take you seriously. I had three prior chemicals so my OB told me to call at even the slightest sign of a BFP for beta and progesterone. Luckily everything came back pretty much normal though my progesterone was about 1 point lower than they like, so I am on supplements. I am really sorry you aren't being taken seriously...hopefully your bean is just fine and you can get the blood work levels asap!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh i completely agree hun! I would call another doc and see if u can get in earlier....id tellthem i dont know when my last period was to get in earlier. If u wont get a quicker apptmnt i would just keep expressing my concerns, if no one takes it seriously, id switch.


----------



## waiting4damon

My due date is March 8 per CD1 last cycle. :)
I am 27, OH is 25, Stella DD is 5. Yay for March baby #2!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome waiting for damon!


----------



## danni1989

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Danni do u think u woukd have known at 5 weeks?!just wondering because i was reading some ppl spot around 4/5 weeks.....if u don't mind me asking, how far along were u with your ctopic when u found out?

i was around 5w when i found out maybe less maybe more.. not really sure as i wasn't trying to get pregnant and didn't keep track of my cycle. always had hard time keeping track when i had periods...lol... but before i got diagnosed i was bleeding for like a week straight maybe more i thought it was just my period at first but then it lightened up to just spotting which is why i decided to take a pregnancy test it came back positive then i started bleeding heavier again and said something wasn't right so i went to e.r they said i could be really early or miscarrying or ectopic they checked my levels and they were at like 650 or something like that they kept me overnight sent me home next morning and i went back the day after to have levels checked again they were decreasing and they said they seen a big mass on my right side so it was ectopic and i had the methotrexate shot. it wasnt in my tube it was in my abdomen cavity or whatever...


----------



## DecemberWait

Welcome Waiting4Damon!

Has anyone given any thought to baby names? We have a girl name picked already because we've had it picked for a LONG time so I know this baby will obviously be a boy since we can't agree on any boy names whatsoever lol. If it is a girl she will be Anneke Imogen. DH doesn't like any of my boy name suggestions...I'll just have to push him more if it ends up being a boy :dohh:


----------



## danni1989

ive got a name for a boy already even though i know i'll probably change it later on. but i cant decide on a girl name.. i have a strong feeling i'm going to be carrying a boy...


----------



## DecemberWait

I like Liam for a boy but my DH hates it. Also thinking about Andrew and Felix. I think Felix is the one he most likes as it is a family name but he's still not keen on it. Obviously lots of time to decide if we need to and it is a boy, lol. When I ask him these days for suggestions he makes up crazy names and doesn't actually try to think of anything...I think he secretly hopes it is a girl but I have a feeling it's a boy.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We love owen mchaelfor aboy, a girl were having a hard time with...we really liked quinn, but someone informed me it was a boy name and then i couldnt find a girl middle name to match it so its off the board now lol....i think its a boy anyway!


----------



## DecemberWait

Nikkilewis14 said:


> We love owen mchaelfor aboy, a girl were having a hard time with...we really liked quinn, but someone informed me it was a boy name and then i couldnt find a girl middle name to match it so its off the board now lol....i think its a boy anyway!

I know lots of girls named Quinn I think it is traditionally male but it is used unisex today. Shannon used to be a boy name as well! Funny how names sort of "cross over" like that over time. Owen is a great name but it sounds terrible with our last name, sadly.


----------



## danni1989

i know i'm putting lamar for the middle name if a boy because that was my cousins middle name that just passed away last feburary and i want something to always remember him by. we were so close


----------



## J_Lynn

wavescrash said:


> I could use some advice/opinions.
> 
> I think I want to switch my OB but I feel guilty just ditching her. I had a chemical pregnancy last month and when I went to the ER/started bleeding, she was on vacation. No big deal except that she's on vacation again. A month later. She had said she would check my progesterone next time I got pregnant. I had my blood drawn on Wednesday & still haven't received my results. If I needed supplements, after having a loss (& 2 more before that) I would want to start those right away and prevent another loss if I could. I called yesterday to schedule my first appointment, hoping to get in right away like I did last pregnancy because I'd had a chemical the month before THAT one as well but that's when I found out she was on vacation again and I can't get in until July 25th when I'll be 7 weeks. I know it's not a huge deal because most OB's won't see you until you're 8 weeks along but after having 3 losses, I'd like to start prenatal care asap you know?
> 
> I just feel like my concerns aren't being taken seriously and my doctor cares more about summer vacations than her patients. I hated her when I started care with her my last pregnancy because she seemed uninterested in you, rushed you out of the office, etc but by the end, she was great and acknowledged all my paranoid fears and let me get non-stress tests often, just to be safe. In the end she was great but right now I just feel like her summer vacations are more important than her patients and I'm annoyed with all the waiting I'm doing with that office (test results included.)
> 
> So I think I want to switch but I don't know if a new doctor would even see me right away either since they're not familiar with me and my history (then again, neither was this OB I see now yet they got me in right away last pregnancy) but I also feel bad just ditching my current OB.
> 
> What do you think/what would you do?

I would drop her like a hot potato. Without question. Go find a nicer doctor, girl!


----------



## J_Lynn

If we have a girl, I want her name to be Faith Emily - I've been in love with that name since I was a little girl myself :)

And if we have a boy - it will be either a Jr, or William Ryan - a combo of my husbands first name, and my brothers name (Ryan) who was killed last November.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry for your losses danni and j lynn!

Loving these names! :). Maybe quinn will be back on the table if we can find a good middle name!


----------



## DecemberWait

All great names, I am sorry to hear about your losses though ladies :( A name is a great way to carry on someone's spirit :)


----------



## J_Lynn

I went to school with a girl named Quinn Olivia :) She was and still is a beautiful person inside and out. I loved her name too. It sounded so fancy.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I like oliviaaa! Oooooh quinn olivia :)


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks for all the input ladies. My cousin and another pregnant friend informed me that after 3 miscarriages, you should be considered high-risk so my doctor's office is downright ridiculous for making me wait like this and not even checking my betas so I'm finding a new doc asap.

Should I call to cancel my current appointment or just let it go? I don't know what to say if they ask why lol. I hate confrontation and I'm too nice.




DecemberWait said:


> Has anyone given any thought to baby names? We have a girl name picked already because we've had it picked for a LONG time so I know this baby will obviously be a boy since we can't agree on any boy names whatsoever lol. If it is a girl she will be Anneke Imogen. DH doesn't like any of my boy name suggestions...I'll just have to push him more if it ends up being a boy :dohh:

I've got a list running for both boy/girl names. With our last pregnancy, we agreed on the name Joshua Harlow for a boy. Harlow is OH's middle name and his (late) grandfather's first name so he wanted to continue the name. But we couldn't agree on a girl's name to save our lives. I wanted Everly and he wanted to throw up at the thought of the name. Hannah was the only name we agreed on and I knew right away that her middle name would be Grace no matter what the first name was.

OH tends to hate every name I pick but this is my current list.

*GIRL'S FIRST NAMES*
Erin
Katherine (I'd call her Kate)
Clara/Claire
Ella
Nora
Colleen

*GIRL'S MIDDLE NAMES*
Sophia
Hope
Olivia
Harper
Paige
Ellis
Megan

*BOY'S FIRST NAMES*
Noah
Joshua

The combinations I really love with the girl's names are: Katherine Paige, Katherine Ellis, Colleen Paige, Colleen Ellis.

I like Erin & Colleen because we're both very Irish.


----------



## danni1989

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So sorry for your losses danni and j lynn!
> 
> Loving these names! :). Maybe quinn will be back on the table if we can find a good middle name!

quinn michelle i dont it just came to me...i dont know what you think


----------



## danni1989

me i just have no idea if i was carring a girl what i would name her i dont know why its so hard to think of girls names when thats what i want is a girl...all i can come up with is boy names..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Not fond of a michelle in my life lmao


----------



## Nikkilewis14

She was a bitch!


----------



## mom2pne

:hi: my name is Simone. I'm a sahm to 5 boys. I found out on June 30th that I am expecting again. I am due March 13th, 2014.


----------



## waiting4damon

Girl Names I love:
-Katerina ("Kat")
-Dasha (Dah-sha)

I have my first OB appt Mon July 8 0900; they told me it was just for a health history. With my daughter, the OB did a transvaginal u/s for confirmation of viability and to check for multiples. At that time, I was 6w6d.

Fun Facts about Me:
-I am a Registered Nurse--I work ER and PCU. :)
-I have a fraternal twin (we were born at 26wk)
-DH is also a twin with a fraternal twin brother
-This is baby #2-I have a 5 year old daughter named Stella

:)
Squash the negativity ladies. Positive, good energy is healing and sustaining and we all need as much of it as we can get! xo


----------



## Eltjuh

DecemberWait said:


> Welcome Waiting4Damon!
> 
> Has anyone given any thought to baby names? We have a girl name picked already because we've had it picked for a LONG time so I know this baby will obviously be a boy since we can't agree on any boy names whatsoever lol. If it is a girl she will be Anneke Imogen. DH doesn't like any of my boy name suggestions...I'll just have to push him more if it ends up being a boy :dohh:

Anneke sounds Dutch..... Where are you from??? Not sure how you'd pronounce it in English, probably just because I know it from Holland (so just in Dutch )

We couldn't decide on a new boys name this time around, naming our son was easy, we picked that name way before I was even pregnant! For him we also picked Jasmine Boukje as a girls name. But we changed that now.
We're thinking about Hayley Joan Boukje (Hayley) or Lexie, not sure on middle name for that yet... But we would like to use the name Boukje as it's my sister's name, she died in a car accident when I was 12 (12 years ago) and we're actually hoping that if it's a girl she'll be born on her birthday which was the 12th of March. Also I was due my period on the day she died (1st of July), if I wasn't pregnant..... It's kinda freaky.... 

For boys we came up with a couple yesterday, hubby has come round to the name Noah and we also like Justin. We want something that goes with Lucas.

But ofcourse there is still plenty of time to decide properly.


Also welcome to the new girls, waiting4damon and mom2pne!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Happy with this :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats x xx


----------



## BaniVani

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi everyone :) I had such an exhausting couple of days. Couldn't lift my head of the pillow today. Can't decide if I have a virus or is it's pg related!


I think it might just be pregnancy related---I was the same and actually I'm typing this while laying in bed. I've been so sleepy ! I'm going to drag myself off the bed and go for a walk.


----------



## BaniVani

waiting4damon said:


> Girl Names I love:
> -Katerina ("Kat")
> -Dasha (Dah-sha)
> ___________________
> 
> Love the name Katerina! Dasha is cute too, but I had a male friend named Dasha..I'm sure he wouldn't mind a girl having his name ;)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok , I had to drag myself out of bed this morning, my boobs are sore and am so tired , weeing a lot , stil no other symtoms really tho. I'm 6 weeks 2moz , x


----------



## donnarobinson

Wen I was pregnant with my little boy, we only had one name chose for a boy and that was craig junior after his daddy. We call him cj for short . I haven't thought of names yet for this baby. I will as I get further along , I had a list of girls names I liked last time though, 
I like lexie, layla, lacey, ava, sophia, khrya, and my fav which would of been her name if she was a girl was sienna x


----------



## wavescrash

ClaireJ23 said:


> Happy with this :)

YAY! I think I want to get a digital just to see it say "Pregnant" on it. Yeah, 2 lines is pretty reassuring but I want something/someone else to literally tell me I'm pregnant lol.

I also think I want another pack of FRER to test one last time to make sure my lines are still getting darker after my chemical last month. And I'd like to see that test line darker than the control already.

I am flat out exhausted but then again it's 4am and I'm up for work. I am literally counting down the minutes until 1:30 so I can come home and promptly take a nap.


----------



## donnarobinson

I did a digital yday :) & got 3+ and I have tested a few days ago and the test line was darker than the control line, I say I won't test again. But I probally will lol x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Just got back from my ultrasound! 

I'm 5 weeks today, and they saw an empty sac in the uterus. 

From what I've found on the web, that's normal for this stage. Waiting to hear back about HCG levels...

What do you girls think?


----------



## mummy2o

I got a faint positive today. Just a bit cautious as I had a miscarry last time and that test never got darker. I am hopefully going to be due on the 11th.


----------



## donnarobinson

Sounds like everything is progressing great hun :) x


Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just got back from my ultrasound!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks today, and they saw an empty sac in the uterus.
> 
> From what I've found on the web, that's normal for this stage. Waiting to hear back about HCG levels...
> 
> What do you girls think?


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun, sorry4 ur lose. I'm sure all will be fine this time x



mummy2o said:


> I got a faint positive today. Just a bit cautious as I had a miscarry last time and that test never got darker. I am hopefully going to be due on the 11th.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so sorry hun :( big big hugs to u. Are they 100 percent sure hun x x lots of love x



Ella_Hopeful said:


> Ju
> st found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying


----------



## Mrs A

((Hugs)) :hugs:


----------



## Bexter81

Im so sorry to hear this too I hope that you are ok x x


----------



## BaniVani

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just got back from my ultrasound!
> 
> I'm 5 weeks today, and they saw an empty sac in the uterus.
> 
> From what I've found on the web, that's normal for this stage. Waiting to hear back about HCG levels...
> 
> What do you girls think?

_______________________________
It's too early to see much of anything. Very normal. I didn't see anything either but the doctor didn't expect to see anything too. He said I went in too early ..usually women wait at least until the 11 weeks (this is for Italy)


----------



## DecemberWait

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying


I am so incredibly sorry :( are they sure you're not just a slow hcg riser? A sac seems appropriate for this stage...:hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying

So soory hun, but as others asked are they sure ur miscarrying? At5 weeks last time i too had an empty sac and a week later a heartbeat.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

The levels only rose from 305 to 515 in 5 days.


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying

Ella!!!! ***hugs*** I'm so so so sorry darling :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh hun, thats awful... :(


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> The levels only rose from 305 to 515 in 5 days.

Ok / wait. I'm not trying to say the doctor is wrong because I am no doctor - but my doctor who has never lied to me says they only need to see a 30% increase every 2-3 days for it to still be a viable pregnancy. If that's true, you are pretty much still ok.... 30% of 305 is 91, so it would put you at 396 then 30% of that is 118 so that puts it at 514 .... So you may not be out!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Now that's 30% up to when it needs to start going up daily (after 800 or something isnt it? I cant remember) - I didnt ask about those numbers, or time frame, he was just giving me what he was going to look for when I initially got my first HCG reading. He said "after the first one do not panic, all we need to see is a 30% increase, we do not have to see it fully double for it to be viable, as medical science has progressed so has our knowledge of HCg levels and what is considered a healthy increase range" so dontose faith xoxoxoxo


----------



## J_Lynn

Dang it - don't lose faith* 

....stupid iPhone changing my words!


----------



## danni1989

So sorry about this...i would get levels checked one last time to see for sure...before u count yourself out


----------



## LisK

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying

I'm so sorry, Ella. :( Are they going to do repeat bloodwork for you?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I have to go back on Thursday. The nurse also just mentioned that they didn't actually see the sac, and it was written down wrong in my notes. I wondered why I saw it written but the ultrasound technician didn't mention it.


----------



## Mrs A

Aww Hun, I thought you said you had a printed picture of your sac?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

She didn't speak much and just took lots of measurements, told me it was probably too early to see much, then I saw in the notes she printed for me that it said 'one sac'. It must have been a multiple choice on the computer or something and she clicked the wrong thing. I only have printouts of my lining and of my cysts :( I thought it was weird she didn't mention the sac, but thought that maybe by not seeing anything she meant she couldn't see an embryo... guess it all makes sense now :(


----------



## DecemberWait

Ella I am so sorry :( It's possible you just have a slow grower but I admit those numbers are concerning...definitely get one more draw done just in case :hugs:


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> She didn't speak much and just took lots of measurements, told me it was probably too early to see much, then I saw in the notes she printed for me that it said 'one sac'. It must have been a multiple choice on the computer or something and she clicked the wrong thing. I only have printouts of my lining and of my cysts :( I thought it was weird she didn't mention the sac, but thought that maybe by not seeing anything she meant she couldn't see an embryo... guess it all makes sense now :(

I'm so sorry Ella :(


----------



## DecemberWait

5w3d today...beyond exhausted. Idk how all of you do this and already have young kiddos...I had to drag myself out of bed at 10:30am and normally I'm up for the day at 6! No MS yet but I read in my pregnancy app that only 47 percent of moms in week 5 experience MS so I'm not too worried. Boobs are still really tender and heartburn is pretty much constant though seemingly worse at night. I think I'm going to stop testing for the rest of the week and then test one more time at 6 weeks. Day to day tests don't really tell me anything at this point because my hcg is probably too high. With that said I did test this am and the test line is finally matching the control on Wondfo and I think that's about as dark as they get. 


Time for cheese and crackers for a breakfast since that's all I want to eat lol.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-07 10.38.181543782966.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am exhausted december wait and with another little one im tired x's gazillion! I could barely peel my eyes open at 9pm last night!

I am seriously breaking out sooooo bad! my skin is just so oily and overproducing sebum :( I had nausea this morning, but no vomiting... my boobs are killer, in the shower i couldnt even let the water run over them! ouchie!!! Other than that, all my gas cramps are gone! lmao...


Ohhh didnt get to tell you how my interview went yesterday! It went pretty good, i think!? I was so overly nervous that I missed on telling her so much about my life like our dog and my brothers and that I absolutely LOVE TO TRAVEL!.. she said that if i forgot something though to just make a video of myself saying it to the camera! so i did that this morning.. and i sent her some videos of ella and I and will send some of me and my family today! so nerve wracking.. I should hear within a week about who they pick as finalists and meet in 2 weeks for another face to face interview about an hour from my house in harrisburg, and theyll pick their person from there!


----------



## J_Lynn

That is so cool!!! Good luck I so hope you get it!

You could try the Acnefree at CVS/Walgreens - that's what I use because NOTHING else worked for my skin and it works better than proactive did (it only worked for a week or so) my face never has any blemishes now since I've been using it (about 4 years now) I swear by this stuff!

I'm exhausted as well - and the pulling/stretching feeling is still a regular part of my day. I tried to help my husband build a coop for the guinea hens yesterday by the barn and that just wasn't going to happen - I was exhausted and I don't even feel strong enough to lift anything up. Phew. First Tri fatigue.....oh, how you are not awesome. haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ill have to try it out! Thanks!


----------



## DecemberWait

Good luck with the job, Nikki! It sounds like it would be perfect for you :) 

I wanted to go to the gym yesterday but it was NOT happening and I took a nap instead. Then I had to do some grad work and actually finished four academic journal reviews though I am not sure how well written they ended up being because I feel like I am so scatter-brained right now. I feel like I have attention deficit and can't focus on anything for more than a few minutes! 

I could seriously go back to sleep right now but I have to do some more grad work today. BLAH...can't wait for summer courses to be done because I am taking a way lighter load of courses in the Fall which will be nice...I won't feel so guilty for spending all my time on BNB then :haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

This is the first forum I have ever posted up actual pictures of myself - I am too paranoid about psychos I usually never do lol But, I don't feel this is where the creepers of the Internet hang out 

Here is a picture of my belly - bloated as all get out. Like I have said before, I'm a big girl but I don't have a belly - I'm just an all over bigger build, but not a lot of jiggle. Except my thighs but that's a whole different bitch fest there lol 

I feel like I got pumped full of water and it can't go away haha

I'm 6w tomorrow. This bloat stuff is crazy, I didn't think it would actually happen but it sure does!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Nikkilewis14

You look like me lolim only 5 weeks! Lets all post a pic of our bloat! If ur comfortable w it lol...i will when i get home later :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Haha you're showing already J_Lynn! Kidding...kidding...but yes the bloat is definitely crazy! Mine is actually calming down a little bit most of the time...or at least it isn't as constant as it was initially. My symptoms seem to change a lot day to day. I think our bodies just go through a bit of a "shock" with the raging hormones of pregnancy. 

Speaking of which, I would like to know why dairy gives me heartburn?! Well...everything gives me heartburn right now...but dairy? WTH? I got some pregnancy heartburn tea which actually does help a little but it knocks me straight out so that will have to be a pre bedtime treat lol. 

I have a really early shift at work tomorrow and I have to be up at 5am...I am going to have to go to bed at like 5pm tonight then and I'll probably still feel zombified :wacko: I woke up 1.5 hours ago and I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I didnt get heartburn until ella started to push up my stomach, and i lived off of tums until the minute i delivered! Then it immediately vanished haha


----------



## DecemberWait

Nikkilewis14 said:


> You look like me lolim only 5 weeks! Lets all post a pic of our bloat! If ur comfortable w it lol...i will when i get home later :)

I posted my 5 week bloat somewhere in this thread...I'll post my 6 week bloat on Thursday...I can't wait until these bloat bellies actually become baby bellies :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

First scan tomorrow! Eeeek!


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry Ella, hopefully everything will be ok. Hopefully the numbers will fix themselves next time.

Is anyone else got morning sickness yet? I'm only 4w 5d but for the last 4-5 days after I eat anything I feel sick and takes a good hour to get back to normal.


----------



## DecemberWait

Good luck Nikki! I am sure it'll be fine :) I am going to see if I can get my first scan between 8-9 weeks. I am thinking maybe August 1st which should be 9 weeks for me. I really don't want a really early scan because they can't see much and usually there is no cardiac activity until at least after 6 weeks. I am not even sure how often my OB does ultrasounds, but I would like one before 12 weeks because of my three early losses. I'd like to know viability earlier than 12 weeks...waiting that long would drive me insane.


----------



## LisK

Here's me yesterday at 6 weeks. Bloat has gone down (maybe because I'm not eating a lot because I'm sooo nauseous)...

https://christineandianwedding.com/6weeks.jpg


----------



## Mrs A

Here's my flump with #2 at 5 weeks!

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/20130704_220151_zps1d79419f.jpg


----------



## DecemberWait

So much bloat going around!

I really hope I get some nausea or something soon. I feel like I feel too normal to be pregnant and it would be nice to get some of that classic MS for a bit...yeah...I know I'm crazy. Apparently only around 68% of women get MS at all which sees a bit low to me but I know many people who didn't have any at all including my mom, she said her only symptom the entire pregnancy with both me and my brother was that her boobs grew a tiny bit. She did black belt karate until I was born so maybe I should just be thankful for not having my head in the toilet :haha:


----------



## mom2pne

Joined too soon! Woke up bleeding. Gl to everyone! I hope you see your bean's heart beats!


----------



## DecemberWait

mom2pne said:


> Joined too soon! Woke up bleeding. Gl to everyone! I hope you see your bean's heart beats!

Oh no!!! Have you gotten your beta levels taken?? Sometimes bleeding does not mean a miscarriage.


----------



## chulie

Oh Ella.....I'm so sorry my dear!! Xoxoxox


----------



## chulie

So my bloat only happens at night. By 7 pm I look very pregnant but then it's gone the next morning...

Oh man. I had a weddin last night. By 11:45 I was DONE!!! My girlfriends were all like "you leaving already!?!?!" But I could barely keep my eyes open. I was so tired and had to pee so bad I almost cried on the way home. I felt bad because I forced dh to drink because someone should!! And then I totally killed his buzz by being a mental case on the way home! Hahaha. Oh and the road was closed on the highway so we had to detour TWICE!!! I seriously almost pulled over and cried! Hahaha. But we made me. 
I think the difference for me is..with #1 if I was tired I could just give into the exhaustion. But with my dd....I can't give in so much because I feel bad for her. But man it's hard. I am tired!!!


----------



## mummy2o

mom2pne said:


> Joined too soon! Woke up bleeding. Gl to everyone! I hope you see your bean's heart beats!

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you'll get your sticky soon



DecemberWait said:


> So much bloat going around!
> 
> I really hope I get some nausea or something soon. I feel like I feel too normal to be pregnant and it would be nice to get some of that classic MS for a bit...yeah...I know I'm crazy. Apparently only around 68% of women get MS at all which sees a bit low to me but I know many people who didn't have any at all including my mom, she said her only symptom the entire pregnancy with both me and my brother was that her boobs grew a tiny bit. She did black belt karate until I was born so maybe I should just be thankful for not having my head in the toilet :haha:

I had no symptoms with my last two pregnancies. One ended in a miscarriage and one I had my son. So very surprised I feel so sick now! Hopefully it won't last to long.


----------



## Mrs A

chulie said:


> So my bloat only happens at night. By 7 pm I look very pregnant but then it's gone the next morning...
> 
> Oh man. I had a weddin last night. By 11:45 I was DONE!!! My girlfriends were all like "you leaving already!?!?!" But I could barely keep my eyes open. I was so tired and had to pee so bad I almost cried on the way home. I felt bad because I forced dh to drink because someone should!! And then I totally killed his buzz by being a mental case on the way home! Hahaha. Oh and the road was closed on the highway so we had to detour TWICE!!! I seriously almost pulled over and cried! Hahaha. But we made me.
> I think the difference for me is..with #1 if I was tired I could just give into the exhaustion. But with my dd....I can't give in so much because I feel bad for her. But man it's hard. I am tired!!!

I sooo feel you, when I was pregnant with ds, I could go to sleep whenever I wanted, this time around, I can't, I had him to keep entertained!


----------



## danni1989

This is me at 5w3d
 



Attached Files:







20130707_134304-1.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> Haha you're showing already J_Lynn! Kidding...kidding...but yes the bloat is definitely crazy! Mine is actually calming down a little bit most of the time...or at least it isn't as constant as it was initially. My symptoms seem to change a lot day to day. I think our bodies just go through a bit of a "shock" with the raging hormones of pregnancy.
> 
> Speaking of which, I would like to know why dairy gives me heartburn?! Well...everything gives me heartburn right now...but dairy? WTH? I got some pregnancy heartburn tea which actually does help a little but it knocks me straight out so that will have to be a pre bedtime treat lol.
> 
> I have a really early shift at work tomorrow and I have to be up at 5am...I am going to have to go to bed at like 5pm tonight then and I'll probably still feel zombified :wacko: I woke up 1.5 hours ago and I can barely keep my eyes open.

I have gotten to the point that I can't button my work slacks anymore because I'm too bloated. It's pathetic lol and it's not fat gain - its pure bloat. I feel so uncomfortable right now lol


----------



## LisK

Ugh I am spotting. Crap. :(


----------



## mummy2o

As long as its only a little bit of spotting LisK. I remember spotting around the 6w mark with DS and I was terrified I was going to m/c, he ended up ok. Remain positive.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

LisK said:


> Here's me yesterday at 6 weeks. Bloat has gone down (maybe because I'm not eating a lot because I'm sooo nauseous)...
> 
> https://christineandianwedding.com/6weeks.jpg

Cute! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lisk, i spotted w my last pregnancy in the beginning, it was from a sch which is very common!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls. Stay positive hun, spotting is common x 
6 weeks 2moz :) midwife tuesday. I'm getting excited now but also stil really scared x I just want the next 6 weeks to fly by x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I almost just puked :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying

Sorry to hear that, but I agree with the others, maybe try not to get too upset until you're sure! And what you said about them not mentioning the sac... When I had my early scan cause I was bleeding last time they didn't say anything to me at all, nothing!!! Until I saw someone afterwards that went through the sonographer's notes with us and they mentioned that there was a sac, but that was all.... My levels were low though, I think they were only about 300 at 7weeks and then 2 days later they were about 90 I think... it went down pretty quickly! Ofcourse you're gonna be upset, but I'd try to keep a little bit of faith until you get your 2nd HCG levels back! :hugs: 



mom2pne said:


> Joined too soon! Woke up bleeding. Gl to everyone! I hope you see your bean's heart beats!

Not necessarily a bad sign, but it is very scary!!! Hope everything is ok!! :hugs:



LisK said:


> Ugh I am spotting. Crap. :(

And same for you, spotting is pretty common.... Hopefully everything is ok!!! :hugs: 

Let us know what happens girls!!! :hugs:



Sorry I've been so quiet today, been out all day, Legoland trip :) Was great! The weather was lovely (bit hot, but nice) and my son loved it and is absolutely tired out!!! :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad u had a lovely day hun :) its so hot here . My lil man has been playing outside x
He's fast asleep now x


Eltjuh said:


> Ella_Hopeful said:
> 
> 
> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying
> 
> Sorry to hear that, but I agree with the others, maybe try not to get too upset until you're sure! And what you said about them not mentioning the sac... When I had my early scan cause I was bleeding last time they didn't say anything to me at all, nothing!!! Until I saw someone afterwards that went through the sonographer's notes with us and they mentioned that there was a sac, but that was all.... My levels were low though, I think they were only about 300 at 7weeks and then 2 days later they were about 90 I think... it went down pretty quickly! Ofcourse you're gonna be upset, but I'd try to keep a little bit of faith until you get your 2nd HCG levels back! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> Joined too soon! Woke up bleeding. Gl to everyone! I hope you see your bean's heart beats!Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily a bad sign, but it is very scary!!! Hope everything is ok!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I am spotting. Crap. :(Click to expand...
> 
> And same for you, spotting is pretty common.... Hopefully everything is ok!!! :hugs:
> 
> Let us know what happens girls!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been so quiet today, been out all day, Legoland trip :) Was great! The weather was lovely (bit hot, but nice) and my son loved it and is absolutely tired out!!! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## DecemberWait

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I almost just puked :(


Me too but I think it's because I ate a pretty big lunch and I was outside...very hot today here. Lying down in the airco made me feel better!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ella, I just found this online.... A girl that had a mc before and she said this:
_Now I am pregnant again and have been super nervous about another mc. I got my hcg levels checked and they weren't doubling, I Thought for sure the same thing was happening. I went in for an ultrasound a few days later and saw the heartbeat. That was 6 weeks ago and everything is still looking good. I guess what I've learned is that the body does it's own thing and doesn't always follow the rules that we think it should._

Hope that helps to give you some hope!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea but now my mouth is watering for dinner tonight! Shrimp tacos with fresh homemade mango salsa, mexican rice and jalepeno lime corn om the cob......mmmmmmmmm....food...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Also ella! For my case, they almost did a d&c on me when prego with ella because they were so sure i was miscarrying...i told them i wasnt doing it until i got another scan...4 days later i did and she was there beating away! My 6 month old baby girl wouldnt have been here if i didnt speak up and be an advocate for myself!


----------



## Eltjuh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Also ella! For my case, they almost did a d&c on me when prego with ella because they were so sure i was miscarrying...i told them i wasnt doing it until i got another scan...4 days later i did and she was there beating away! My 6 month old baby girl wouldnt have been here if i didnt speak up and be an advocate for myself!

My friend had the same thing...she got told she was having a miscarriage (think she was bleeding) and they wanted her to schedule a d&c and she said she'd rather have it happen naturally, she now has a 2yr old little girl because she didn't get the d&c!!


----------



## LisK

Spotting seems to have stopped. Ugh so stressful. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## DecemberWait

it's disturbing how often lab error and human error occur with such a delicate thing as pregnancy. I really wish everyone here the best and I hope that things start looking up for those ladies who are really worried about their beans <3 First tri is so hard!!! 


I am dead tired and want to nap so bad but I have to read some more out of my textbook tonight. If I can stay awake... :sleep:


----------



## wavescrash

I came home from work and promptly passed out. Luckily both my girls were already napping so we all got about 2 hours in. I had to wake up for work at 4am and couldn't fall asleep until after midnight so I was dragging all day.

A bit of an update on the whole "switching OB" thing. I posted the same thing in a local mommy group I'm in on FB asking for opinions because they can recommend good local doctors and many have even gone to the same OB as me. One lady messaged me saying she recommends finding a new doctor because her 3 year old was delivered by my OB and was injured during the childbirth and said her daughter won't ever be normal. She's actually suing my OB so she couldn't say too much about what happened. She also said a friend of hers saw the same lady and the OB prescribed her some medication that had she taken it, would have reacted with a heart medication she took and killed her. Another friend of hers went to my OB with a breast lump and the doctor shrugged it off insisting it was nothing but the friend insisted on a mammogram, got one & turned out she had very aggressive breast cancer but our OB wanted to just ignore it. So yeah, DEFINITELY switching. I have 3 doctors to call tomorrow and I'm hoping one will get me in soon just to check my hcg levels and run my progesterone again since my current OB's office doesn't seem to have the results yet.

I've been so worried about my lack of symptoms (though I'm dead tired all the time and my boobs have been really sore today and the bloat is UNREAL) but I got more FRERs today and the test line is finally as dark, if not darker than the control line :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Me and my little boy at Legoland :) Just wanted to share!! 

It's bedtime for me, cause it's been a long day!! 

Hopefully everyone is ok and you all have a nice day/good night (depending on where you are!)
 



Attached Files:







581673_10201508821779704_1093833798_n.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 4









972019_10201508783658751_953557550_n.jpg
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## J_Lynn

Is there any pregnant-safe headache medicine?


----------



## mummy2o

wavescrash: I wouldn't worry to much about lack of symptoms. Every pregnancy is different. My son was a very easy pregnancy and was plain sailing, no morning sickness, no sore boobs, no nothing. This one has started early with everything. Think I'm making up for lack from them last time.


----------



## donnarobinson

Not sure where ur from? But we can only take paractomol. X


J_Lynn said:


> Is there any pregnant-safe headache medicine?


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely pics :) he's cute :) sleep time4 mne aswell. Night all x



Eltjuh said:


> Me and my little boy at Legoland :) Just wanted to share!!
> 
> It's bedtime for me, cause it's been a long day!!
> 
> Hopefully everyone is ok and you all have a nice day/good night (depending on where you are!)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> Is there any pregnant-safe headache medicine?

Tylenol/aceteminophen! No ibprofren. :)


----------



## wavescrash

J_Lynn said:


> Is there any pregnant-safe headache medicine?

Tylenol :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you ladies!! I have a KILLER headache and just can't stand to deal with it any longer.


----------



## wavescrash

I mentioned that I took another FRER and the line is finally a solid, absolute, BFP so of course, I took a comparison picture. The one today(bottom test) is 18dpo. And then I decided to join in the fun and share my bloated bump as well... stretchmarks included.

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/1.jpg

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/3.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

J_Lynn said:


> Thank you ladies!! I have a KILLER headache and just can't stand to deal with it any longer.

Welcome. I got horrible headaches throughout the first tri my last pregnancy. I would nap with a heat sock on my eyes/forehead and take 2 Tylenol. One day I had a headache I just couldn't shake so I asked my OB if there was anything stronger they could prescribe maybe... instead she told me to take 2 extra-strength Tylenol with a Coke. Come to find out, many OB's or pregnant women have recommended the same thing. It definitely got rid of that nasty headache in a heartbeat.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/5weekbloat_zps19756657.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/5weekbloat_zps19756657.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


thats my bloat and some big ol booty! haha... dont mind my sweaty-ness haha its so hot today!!


I, too, had a headache earlier today and had a coke! fixed it immediately! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> thats my bloat and some big ol booty! haha... dont mind my sweaty-ness haha its so hot today!!

One of my favorite parts of pregnancy - it gives you a big ol' booty lol!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lol oh man, im very saddened to say ive always had a big ol booty (before babies ;/) lmao.


----------



## J_Lynn

I already have a big ol booty - I don't need any more!!! Lol 

Does it have to be regular coke, or does diet coke work also?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

its the caffeine that helps, so if diet coke has caffeine go for it! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

and dont worry about caffeine and the baby... under 200-300 mg per day is perfectly acceptable.. with ella i craved iced lattes and had two a day! lol shes a spunky little kid!


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> and dont worry about caffeine and the baby... under 200-300 mg per day is perfectly acceptable.. with ella i craved iced lattes and had two a day! lol shes a spunky little kid!

Yep... I drank a ridiculous amount of soda during my last pregnancy and no problems at all. I played it safe during the first trimester but after that... I couldn't fend off my addiction to Pepsi. I'm trying to curb it currently but there's this little part of my brain that says, "Many women wouldn't even know they're pregnant yet and would still drink as much soda so you'll be fine." But I'm going to try replacing most of it with water. Wish me luck lol.


----------



## LisK

wavescrash said:


> I came home from work and promptly passed out. Luckily both my girls were already napping so we all got about 2 hours in. I had to wake up for work at 4am and couldn't fall asleep until after midnight so I was dragging all day.
> 
> A bit of an update on the whole "switching OB" thing. I posted the same thing in a local mommy group I'm in on FB asking for opinions because they can recommend good local doctors and many have even gone to the same OB as me. One lady messaged me saying she recommends finding a new doctor because her 3 year old was delivered by my OB and was injured during the childbirth and said her daughter won't ever be normal. She's actually suing my OB so she couldn't say too much about what happened. She also said a friend of hers saw the same lady and the OB prescribed her some medication that had she taken it, would have reacted with a heart medication she took and killed her. Another friend of hers went to my OB with a breast lump and the doctor shrugged it off insisting it was nothing but the friend insisted on a mammogram, got one & turned out she had very aggressive breast cancer but our OB wanted to just ignore it. So yeah, DEFINITELY switching. I have 3 doctors to call tomorrow and I'm hoping one will get me in soon just to check my hcg levels and run my progesterone again since my current OB's office doesn't seem to have the results yet.
> 
> I've been so worried about my lack of symptoms (though I'm dead tired all the time and my boobs have been really sore today and the bloat is UNREAL) but I got more FRERs today and the test line is finally as dark, if not darker than the control line :)

Yikes!!!! Yeah you should definitely RUN from that doctor. She sounds like a mess! I love my local moms group. Anytime I need to know anything about anything they always have the answers. I hope you find a good new doctor soon!


----------



## wavescrash

LisK said:


> Yikes!!!! Yeah you should definitely RUN from that doctor. She sounds like a mess! I love my local moms group. Anytime I need to know anything about anything they always have the answers. I hope you find a good new doctor soon!

Seriously! If I could have called new OB's today, I so would have lol. I no longer feel guilty for just ditching her but after all that, I'd be terrified for my own health let alone the safety of my unborn child you know?

I love love love my local mom group. It's been a life-saver.

Thanks!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Horrible to say, i rarely drank water in my last pregnancy :/


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Horrible to say, i rarely drank water in my last pregnancy :/

The first trimester I was mostly water, Sprite/Sierra Mist & Ginger Ale. I would have a couple sodas a week at most. But once I got around halfway through, I drank mostly Pepsi all day, every day. I would add something else in every so often to be "safe" but it was mostly Pepsi.

I even had a few glasses of wine & a week before I delivered, OH & I split a beer while out with friends.

No harm was done but I'm so paranoid about another loss that I want to try & do better this time around.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i drank a glass of wine here and there too!i really need to cut the sodas out this time around!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah... I haven't stopped/cut down yet. I need to work myself up to it lol. I just hate the taste of water and even adding the flavor packets tastes so gross. It's like a bland flavor and I hate the taste it leaves behind lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Agreed ^


----------



## mom2pne

yu


DecemberWait said:


> Oh no!!! Have you gotten your beta levels taken?? Sometimes bleeding does not mean a miscarriage.

I know its over and I had a feeling it was too.good to last. I was going to get a beta test, but thought better not because if I was going to lose the baby any way what's the point on knowing ahead of time. I'll call my OB tomorrow and find out what my next step would be.


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yea i drank a glass of wine here and there too!i really need to cut the sodas out this time around!

I never drink soda, so it wasn't hard for me to give them up LOL I drink water with lemon and sweet tea... Which is worse than soda in the regards of sugar content haha  

You are amazing for suggesting coke - it worked like almost instantly. Ahhh I love you lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol awesome! :) glad it helped!


----------



## waiting4damon

You all should try club soda or selzter water with crushed mint leaves and lime on ice! Its like a mojito without the rum or sugar! So crazy delicious. I live on it. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ohhhh yummo!i lovemojitos!


----------



## wavescrash

J_Lynn said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yea i drank a glass of wine here and there too!i really need to cut the sodas out this time around!
> 
> I never drink soda, so it wasn't hard for me to give them up LOL I drink water with lemon and sweet tea... Which is worse than soda in the regards of sugar content haha
> 
> You are amazing for suggesting coke - it worked like almost instantly. Ahhh I love you lolClick to expand...

:) Glad it worked!!


----------



## J_Lynn

waiting4damon said:


> You all should try club soda or selzter water with crushed mint leaves and lime on ice! Its like a mojito without the rum or sugar! So crazy delicious. I live on it. :)

LOVE that idea!! Thank you!! :thumbup:


----------



## danni1989

I use to drink so much soda but since becoming pregnant it doesnt even cross my mind to drink a soda... i dont drink a whole lot of water but i drink more then i normally would so i'm making improvements there...


----------



## mummy2o

Do you not have caffeine free soda in the states? I drink diet caffeine free coke. I can't drink anything else really at this point. Tea, juice, water with squash all makes me sick right now! Haven't tried just water yet, maybe I'll try weaning myself off it


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok. :) I had a bad nights sleep up all night coughing . I'm drinking lots of water but only because I like it and always have drank it , I drunk lots of pepsi with my son tho & he was fine x 
6 weeks today :) x 
I wish I would get some more symtoms. I don't like feeling normal lol. X


----------



## Mrs A

I drank ALOT of coca cola with my ds, It was my craving, that and ice cubes! And he's fine.

This time I'm loving water at the moment.


----------



## Avas_mum

Hey ladies must say so far I have only been drinking water and orange juice. The last couple of days I have started wanting to eat stuff I normally wouldnt go near! 

Finally booked my first appointment with my midwife today... two more weeks away then a scan in 3 weeks. This will be a lonnnnnng wait, I can feel it!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've got the midwife 2moz :) 
Doubt wil be much tho as I'm only 6 weeks, ill have my bloods took etc on my next one on the 25th ill be 8+3 then :) x 
Then will be anuva 4 weeks till my scan.. I hate all the waiting , I just want to no all is ok x


----------



## Avas_mum

Yea I cant stand the waiting! I have my last hcg levels tomorrow morning so nervous they wont go up as they should. My first midwife appt I will be 7 weeks and then scan at 8 weeks.


----------



## ladyluck8181

Morning ladies! Get the results of my final hcg test today, so nervous :blush:

Got to take youngest daughter for her pre-school booster so I will call after that, wish me luck.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hun you will be fine :) 
Avas mum all will be fine :) :) its a long worrying time tho aint it . I stil haven't got sickness I wish I would so I new everything was ok x


----------



## DecemberWait

mom2pne said:


> yu
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! Have you gotten your beta levels taken?? Sometimes bleeding does not mean a miscarriage.
> 
> I know its over and I had a feeling it was too.good to last. I was going to get a beta test, but thought better not because if I was going to lose the baby any way what's the point on knowing ahead of time. I'll call my OB tomorrow and find out what my next step would be.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry :( I've had three chemicals and my OB said they are very common and shouldn't prevent having a healthy pregnancy. I hope your next bean will be sticky <3


----------



## DecemberWait

So exhausted beyond belief this am. Tossed and turned all night because I couldn't shut my brain off...going to be a tough time at work but at least it's only a five hour day.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hey ladies, welcome to all the newbies and very very sorry to al those ladies experiencing spotting or bleeding just now. Thinking of you all xxx

I have had no internet for 2 days AAaarrghhh!!! Cable company came out to insert acable for my neighbours and accidently disconnected me :(

So lost!!! lol; then I come on here and there is like 15 pages to read hahaha -you ladies HAVE been busy chatting lol.

Told my mum about baby, and she was delighted (Huh never seen that coming lol) she did take a few minutes to get her head around it saying most people spend their 40th year other ways not having babies lol; then said ' well you are healthy and I totally understand you wanting a younger sibling for Dawson and yay!! - you know I love babies so GO you!!! Well done '

Need to tell my boys now then my sisters and dad and then no-one else until scan.

Must admit, I am getting quite concerned about no symptoms - I have no fatigue and have just come off night shift so have been awake for over 24hrs -surely that is not right?? Dr apt on Thurs, but she wont do anything anyway :/ refer me to midwife for week8+ only

nikki - I love your girls list, a lot of my faves over the years are on there

Eltjuh - Your day out sounded fab and lovely pic 
xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi hun , aww no internet is rubbish . Lol. 
Hope ur ok. That's great news ur mom is happy4u :) 

I'm concerned about lack of symtoms to. Well lack of sickness really I'm 6 weeks today , & my boobs r tender but that's on and off, I'm tired somedays others not and weeing more but that's it , I had sickness with my son from 6-16 weeks, I'm hoping to feel something soon x



wannabubba#4 said:


> Hey ladies, welcome to all the newbies and very very sorry to al those ladies experiencing spotting or bleeding just now. Thinking of you all xxx
> 
> I have had no internet for 2 days AAaarrghhh!!! Cable company came out to insert acable for my neighbours and accidently disconnected me :(
> 
> So lost!!! lol; then I come on here and there is like 15 pages to read hahaha -you ladies HAVE been busy chatting lol.
> 
> Told my mum about baby, and she was delighted (Huh never seen that coming lol) she did take a few minutes to get her head around it saying most people spend their 40th year other ways not having babies lol; then said ' well you are healthy and I totally understand you wanting a younger sibling for Dawson and yay!! - you know I love babies so GO you!!! Well done '
> 
> Need to tell my boys now then my sisters and dad and then no-one else until scan.
> 
> Must admit, I am getting quite concerned about no symptoms - I have no fatigue and have just come off night shift so have been awake for over 24hrs -surely that is not right?? Dr apt on Thurs, but she wont do anything anyway :/ refer me to midwife for week8+ only
> 
> nikki - I love your girls list, a lot of my faves over the years are on there
> 
> Eltjuh - Your day out sounded fab and lovely pic
> xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yeah I I still have sore boobs but nothing else - by now I am normally exhausted, nauseous and with a huge pimple outbreak. 

Probably still too early ???? Only 5w3d I suppose. 

I have been looking to book an early scan for reassurance, but the ones in Glasgow I have looked at , say from 8week only -could I go at 7weeks and not tell them??? I suppose lots of ppl could be a week out and not know for sure?? I will be 7weeks on 19th July - the day before I fly to Spain. Would like to see something was there before my holiday and be able to relax a bit.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh, yeh I'm sure u could just say ur 8 weeks :) x


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Girls,

Tentatively joining you :) My name is Susan and I am 38 and currently pregnant for the 2nd time. My first pregnancy ended at 16 weeks (just over 8 weeks ago) when I lost my baby to Triploidy. We were waiting for IVF in August when I got my :bfp: this month naturally. I am shocked!

Anyway, I am being monitored by my Fertility Clinic and have Beta bloods done twice weekly. I go for my scan on Tuesday 30th when I will be 7 weeks.

I just continue to pray that this little "Smiley" (I used smiley clearblue OPK's this cycle) continues to stick and thrive.

Anyway, nice to meet you all :hi:


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz on ur bfp hun, :) sorry about ur loss, I'm sure this one is a sticky bean :) x


----------



## DecemberWait

xxDreamxx said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Tentatively joining you :) My name is Susan and I am 38 and currently pregnant for the 2nd time. My first pregnancy ended at 16 weeks (just over 8 weeks ago) when I lost my baby to Triploidy. We were waiting for IVF in August when I got my :bfp: this month naturally. I am shocked!
> 
> Anyway, I am being monitored by my Fertility Clinic and have Beta bloods done twice weekly. I go for my scan on Tuesday 30th when I will be 7 weeks.
> 
> I just continue to pray that this little "Smiley" (I used smiley clearblue OPK's this cycle) continues to stick and thrive.
> 
> Anyway, nice to meet you all :hi:


I am so sorry for your loss...congratulations on your rainbow bean though, I'm sure he or she will thrive :)


----------



## Bexter81

Im also worrying about lack of symptoms. No sore boobies but I am extremely tired and I did have to race home after playgroup as had a twinge of nausea and the only thing I could think about was eating a cheese sandwich ha. Congrats on your bfp dream x x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yay! A rainbow! Welcome :) ! Were a fun group of ladies :)


----------



## chulie

Hiya ladies!!! Hope everyone is keeping well. Just caught up on everyone's activities. Nikki what a great picture!! Love that dress!! 

Ladies who are spotting. I know it's such a worry....but small spotting is SO common!! Keep us posted!! 

I was at my nephews birthday party yesterday and he got this fake spider and its attached to a small hose and you push the button and the spider jumps around like its moving. Well. My dd was basically hysterically afraid of it ( she seems to be about spiders only??) so last night getting her to bed was awful. She must have been having nightmares because she kept waking up crying really hard ( which she never does). Oh man am I BEAT today!!!!! I think ill be in bed just after her at 7:45 hahaha. 

As for drinks. I've always been a water person. As a kid that's all I drank so even now it all I want. It's the only way to quench my thirst! Haha. Every now and then ill crave a sip of rootbeer! So good....but ya. Most days I have this water bottle at my desk and refill it like 6 times...I'm a thirsty girl!!! Hahahaa


----------



## chulie

Welcome Dream!!!!! I'm so sorry for what you've been through. We're so happy to have you with us!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

OB/GYN apptmnt in a half hour! ugh i dont know why im so nervous!


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> OB/GYN apptmnt in a half hour! ugh i dont know why im so nervous!

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## LisK

It looks like the spotting has stopped. My morning sickness is so much worse this morning. Any little smell has me gagging. Trying so hard not to throw up because I *hate* throwing up.


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad the spotting has stopped I stil haven't got ms! Starting to worry me abit x


----------



## J_Lynn

This morning my husband sent me a text when he got to work and said "I hope you and our little sweet pea have a good day, I love you" awww he's so wonderful :) that totally made my day and completely made getting a big shot in my butt at 5:30am alright LOL


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> OB/GYN apptmnt in a half hour! ugh i dont know why im so nervous!

I know I will be nervous at mine, too! So I feel ya lol

Keep us posted :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

J_Lynn said:


> This morning my husband sent me a text when he got to work and said "I hope you and our little sweet pea have a good day, I love you" awww he's so wonderful :) that totally made my day and completely made getting a big shot in my butt at 5:30am alright LOL

Aww this is so cute - my DH done that last pregnancy and the one before... but not this time!! He has NEVER mentioned it :cry::cry::cry:

Dunno if the advanced age has him worried .. or if he is just getting more n more worried about our impending holiday to think about it -he has a severe flying phobia and needs to get diazepam from the docs lol, he normally gets really subdued the few weeks before we fly lol -silly man!! 

Still makes me sad though that he never mentions it, previous pregnancies used to kiss my belly and say love you both in texts and all that cutesy stuff :shrug::shrug: but nope :nope:never:nope: not even once so far :nope:

xx

Welcome dreams -sorry about your loss, hope this one is your forever baby xxx :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> Anyone else's husband gone really (over) protective???
> My hubby won't let me do anything, I wasn't even allowed to hoover/vacuum the other day!!! And when we go in the car with his brother (we don't have a car) I have to sit in the front so I can sit on the left side of the car... same as my son always has to sit on the left, cause hubby thinks that's the safest side in case we get an accident!! :dohh: He wasn't like this with my son!! I know why he does it, and it's sweet, but if I'm not allowed to do anything for the next 8 months I think I'm gonna go crazy!! :haha:

nope lol :nope: don't want him t go mad, but just acknowledge it lol xx
Went shopping yday , never even got a hand in from the car with the bags !!


----------



## donnarobinson

My oh has mentioned bump a few times but not much, I think he will as the weeks go by x


----------



## J_Lynn

wannabubba#4 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's husband gone really (over) protective???
> My hubby won't let me do anything, I wasn't even allowed to hoover/vacuum the other day!!! And when we go in the car with his brother (we don't have a car) I have to sit in the front so I can sit on the left side of the car... same as my son always has to sit on the left, cause hubby thinks that's the safest side in case we get an accident!! :dohh: He wasn't like this with my son!! I know why he does it, and it's sweet, but if I'm not allowed to do anything for the next 8 months I think I'm gonna go crazy!! :haha:
> 
> nope lol :nope: don't want him t go mad, but just acknowledge it lol xx
> Went shopping yday , never even got a hand in from the car with the bags !!Click to expand...

That's horrible! I never open a door, or carry a bag for myself. Unless I choose to grab the bag or run ahead of him. But most of the time I let him handle it. And that was even before I was pregnant. He should be carrying those bags for you!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

wannabubba#4 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> This morning my husband sent me a text when he got to work and said "I hope you and our little sweet pea have a good day, I love you" awww he's so wonderful :) that totally made my day and completely made getting a big shot in my butt at 5:30am alright LOL
> 
> Aww this is so cute - my DH done that last pregnancy and the one before... but not this time!! He has NEVER mentioned it :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Dunno if the advanced age has him worried .. or if he is just getting more n more worried about our impending holiday to think about it -he has a severe flying phobia and needs to get diazepam from the docs lol, he normally gets really subdued the few weeks before we fly lol -silly man!!
> 
> Still makes me sad though that he never mentions it, previous pregnancies used to kiss my belly and say love you both in texts and all that cutesy stuff :shrug::shrug: but nope :nope:never:nope: not even once so far :nope:
> 
> xx
> 
> Welcome dreams -sorry about your loss, hope this one is your forever baby xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

This is the first time he's referenced the baby so far .... I sent him a picture showing that the babys heart should start beating now and it had all sorts of information about the status of the baby currently, so it's almost like I think it's becoming more real for him now. He just is so afraid to get excited because it's so early. He said he doesn't want to get excited because if something was to happen he doesn't want to be more crushed than what he would already be. 

His exwife kept having miscarriages because she refused to stop barrel racing, drinking (drinking booze not soda), or generally taking care of the fetus inside her (I've ranted about her before, but she had a child with him only because her mother said it was the only way to guaranty she'd get a pay check from him after they divorced and it would ensure if something happened to him, she'd get his trust fund since she had his child....which isn't true on either accounts because she didn't get child support and she sure won't be getting his trust fund!) so he is SO scared about early losses. 

Which, I totally understand. And I know with how touchy this pregnancy can be, I understand that up till that 12 week mark anything could happen. But I refuse to not get excited because no matter how brief a life it may be, it's still our baby and I think it deserves to have a bit of a fuss made over it. :) That's how I feel, anyway. So I am excited and making a fuss because no matter what I at least want to make sure this baby knows it has been loved for every moment it's hanging out with me :) But I am so obsessed with being careful, and my doctor had me on prenatals and progesterone from 3 days after my period ended 'just in case' I did get pregnant, so my body was very well prepped - I just don't see why I would have any problems. Unless it's just not meant to be, but at least it won't be anything I've done on my end. So it's all in natures hand at this point. I keep telling him that, but he isn't thinking the same way I am. lol


----------



## J_Lynn

His exwife also was having the losses 16/17 years ago .... there have been a TON of advances in medical science since then .... so I really just want him to be freakin' happy already!


----------



## J_Lynn

I am IN LOVE with the Jessica Simpson maternity collection at Motherhood ....

https://www.motherhood.com/maternity/designer-brands-jessica-simpson.asp

I want almost everything. Ugh. I am going to spend a million dollars on maternity clothes, I can already tell ...


----------



## ladyluck8181

Looks like I am leaving you. Rang for beta results and Fridays were 2839, yesterdays was 2854 so whilst I have no pain or bleeding yet, it looks like an impending miscarriage,I have to return to the EPAU tomorrow to see the on-call DR to see what to do from here. I wish you all luck in your pregnancies!


----------



## LisK

ladyluck8181 said:


> Looks like I am leaving you. Rang for beta results and Fridays were 2839, yesterdays was 2854 so whilst I have no pain or bleeding yet, it looks like an impending miscarriage,I have to return to the EPAU tomorrow to see the on-call DR to see what to do from here. I wish you all luck in your pregnancies!

I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry Lady Luck!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So I'm sitting in ob's office in a paper gown getting all ready for my pap! I had my ultrasound and I am exactly 5weeks 1day! We saw the sac and yolk sac, which is normal at this point! :) will post a pic later when I get home!


----------



## J_Lynn

ladyluck8181 said:


> Looks like I am leaving you. Rang for beta results and Fridays were 2839, yesterdays was 2854 so whilst I have no pain or bleeding yet, it looks like an impending miscarriage,I have to return to the EPAU tomorrow to see the on-call DR to see what to do from here. I wish you all luck in your pregnancies!

:hugs: Sorry :nope:


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So I'm sitting in ob's office in a paper gown getting all ready for my pap! I had my ultrasound and I am exactly 5weeks 1day! We saw the sac and yolk sac, which is normal at this point! :) will post a pic later when I get home!

That is so cool!

I hate that mine was scheduled so late - I should have just done it when they wanted instead of being picky and wanting to only have the ultrasound with my Doctor .... I have to wait until next Friday, and it's going to kill me! I'll be almost 8 weeks by then!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ya but u will see an actual baby! :) the wait is worth it!


----------



## chulie

Oh Ladyluck I am SO sorry!!! Hope you get your sticky baby next cycle!!!!

I definitely can't complain about my hubby...he doesn't let me lift much of anything...and the day I turned 4 weeks "officially" he rubbed my tummy and said "Happy 4 week birthday little seed" hahaha.....he's NOT much a touchy feely guy...but he has his moments!!! ;)

OMG J_Lynn THANKS for sharing......I had never even heard of that line.....

I have my dr's appt tomorrow...so they'll do their own urine test to confirm and then she'll give me the paper work for my blood test I think......which I plan to get done the next day....she's a very "if something is wrong i'll tell you" so unless I hear from her...I'll know everything is fine......she's so great that...I DO trust that...I mean some dr's say that but you can't trust them...but her I know I can....even last physical she called me back because of my low iron...AND...if I do have any questions I know she'll answer them...like if I felt like I HAD to know my beta...she'd tell me...because we've built that trust over time...now..unless she mentions something I have complete faith everything is fine....It's funny...even though it's a normal routine visit...I am sorta nervous/excited as well!!! heheheheehehe..

Nikkilewis...SO glad it went well and you got to see everything you should!!!! That's AWESOME!!! can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## wavescrash

mummy2o said:


> Do you not have caffeine free soda in the states? I drink diet caffeine free coke. I can't drink anything else really at this point. Tea, juice, water with squash all makes me sick right now! Haven't tried just water yet, maybe I'll try weaning myself off it

We have caffeine-free soda here, I just absolutely despise the taste. To me, it tastes as bland as flavored water.


----------



## wavescrash

So I've been on a hunt for a new OB. I called the office for my old doctor that delivered my first baby and he can't get me in until the 22nd which is the same week as my current OB. I called another who came highly recommended but I'm waiting for the receptionist to call back to schedule an appointment. She said she's the only one in the office today & is really busy but will try to call back soon.

I want to take a shower before work but I don't want to miss her call so I'm hoping she calls back soon. This is just so annoying. I want a doctor to acknowledge this pregnancy since the last one didn't work out and I've had 2 others that didn't work out. At least check my levels? Something... you know?


----------



## J_Lynn

wavescrash said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Do you not have caffeine free soda in the states? I drink diet caffeine free coke. I can't drink anything else really at this point. Tea, juice, water with squash all makes me sick right now! Haven't tried just water yet, maybe I'll try weaning myself off it
> 
> We have caffeine-free soda here, I just absolutely despise the taste. To me, it tastes as bland as flavored water.Click to expand...

Yeah, root beer is pretty much the only caffeine free soda I like LOL


----------



## J_Lynn

wavescrash said:


> So I've been on a hunt for a new OB. I called the office for my old doctor that delivered my first baby and he can't get me in until the 22nd which is the same week as my current OB. I called another who came highly recommended but I'm waiting for the receptionist to call back to schedule an appointment. She said she's the only one in the office today & is really busy but will try to call back soon.
> 
> I want to take a shower before work but I don't want to miss her call so I'm hoping she calls back soon. This is just so annoying. I want a doctor to acknowledge this pregnancy since the last one didn't work out and I've had 2 others that didn't work out. At least check my levels? Something... you know?

I would call and tell them the situation, and tell them "I called into work today, I need to be seen today. I will wait all day if needed as a fit in, but I want to be seen immediately." be very firm and don't take no for an answer. If you can't call in today, call in tomorrow and tell them you're calling in to work tomorrow and need to be seen then. They'll fit you in. And if the first office you call won't do it, just keep calling until they'll allow you be a work-in. 

And if they don't, and doctors offices in your area want to be jerks to you and not care about your situation, call the medical board for your state and explain your situation and ask them to help you find a doctor that actually gives a flying f*ck about your growing fetus and the care that it needs. 

That's what I would do. But I'm a pushy over-bearing b*tch sometimes LOL


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls, I'm battling to get my 17 month old to eat. He refuses to eat normal foods, just likes me feeding him soft foods. :/ 
Hope ur all ok x


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah thanks. I called a few more OBs and nobody can get me in until the week of the 22nd. I don't want to just settle for someone who can get me in today because they could be a really crappy doctor you know?

I finally got through to my first choice on the new list of OBs I'd compiled yesterday and I have an appointment for the 22nd (2 weeks from today) with him. The receptionist said he'll do an ultrasound at that appointment which is reassuring enough for me to calm down until the appointment. So if I can hold out another 2 weeks, all will be okay lol.


----------



## chulie

glad to hear wavescrash!!! yes that would make me feel a bit better too!!! Dont worry time will fly and your appt will be here before you know it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ok so i am finally back after 3-4 hours... I had my ultrasound first and shes like when was the date of your last period and i told her I think june 2nd, but i wasnt exactly sure, I know i was prob around 5 weeks, so shes like.. well we wont see much so dont get freaked out and im like No, thats fine, I just want to see if baby is in the right spot etc...so she looked at all that and sac was there, i actually implaned on the left! I thought it was the right cuz thats where i felt the twinges.. but nope i had a huge corpus luteum cyst.. which she said is great to see because it feeds the baby etc... then we saw the sac and yolk sac, did all my paperwork, got my pap, and went for bloodwork :)

still need to post the pic, but will do! i have to get ready for work since I teach monday nights 6-8pm.. aghhh.,.. cant beleive this is happening all over again! lmao.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

go back to see heartbeat on the 15th, monday! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

ladyluck8181 said:


> Looks like I am leaving you. Rang for beta results and Fridays were 2839, yesterdays was 2854 so whilst I have no pain or bleeding yet, it looks like an impending miscarriage,I have to return to the EPAU tomorrow to see the on-call DR to see what to do from here. I wish you all luck in your pregnancies!

Sorry to hear that!!! How did your scan go the other day?? Hope you're ok!! :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats Nikki that's great news! I'm sort of tempted to get one done on Wednesday to make sure it's in the right spot the thought of ectopic scares the crap out of me but I have no reason to believe it is so I'll probably just wait. Exciting news though, yay!


----------



## wavescrash

I have to run and get ready for work but called my (former) OB's office and at 14dpo or 3 weeks pregnant, my progesterone levels were at 20.3. I'm still waiting for a nurse to review it and call me back but any insight to what those levels mean?


----------



## J_Lynn

Anything over 10 is good. Anything less than that, they want you to take the progesterone supplements - so you should be absolutely fine with that :) Mine naturally are like ..... 3 ..... it's horrible. That's why I have to take my monster shots 2x a week LOL


----------



## DecemberWait

Most OBs like to see between 15-20 so that's great! Mine was 13.9 so I'm on supplements.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/5wk1d_zps448b219a.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/5wk1d_zps448b219a.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

gestational sac and yolk sac :) 5 week 1 day.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww :) glad the scan went well hun can't believ I've got to wait at least 6 weeks for mine x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

wait 12 weeks?! ohhhh man!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Awww I cannot wait for mine!!! Your little bean looks adorable already :D


----------



## Eltjuh

yup me too!! I'll have to wait another week or 2 before I get to see my midwife for the first time, just a booking-in appointment, so nothing special. And then I'll have to wait until I'm 12 weeks before I get my scan!! :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Yup I won't get a scan til 12 weeks ! :( it does go quicker than u think bt stil don't want to wait that long lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ohhh id be so anxious! i know its just because im high risk, but still, id go crazy waiting! we need to do something on here to make tyhe days go by faster! something to look forward to everyday :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I see my midwife 2moz , but its not a main booking in I don't think. Its just info, vitamins, pregnancy notes etc, then in 2weeks ill have my bloods done etc. 
Still looking forward 2 tomorrow tho lol

Where are you from hun! X



Eltjuh said:


> yup me too!! I'll have to wait another week or 2 before I get to see my midwife for the first time, just a booking-in appointment, so nothing special. And then I'll have to wait until I'm 12 weeks before I get my scan!! :(


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> ohhh id be so anxious! i know its just because im high risk, but still, id go crazy waiting! we need to do something on here to make tyhe days go by faster! something to look forward to everyday :)

That's a great idea ..... what could we all do??


----------



## Eltjuh

I always used to look forward to my midwife appointments!! Can't wait for my first one now, even if it's just a booking-in appointment. 
Can't believe it's still gonna be about a month and a half before our first scan!! :( But, 6 weeks on friday :) Can't wait to get past 7 weeks, cause that's when it went wrong last time, though I know it could still potentially go wrong after, but for me it's a bit of a milestone! :haha:

Donnarobinson, I'm originally from Holland, but have been living in England for the past 5 years. At the moment we're living in Woolwich, which is SE London. Hoping to move to the south coast soon(ish) like end of august/september time, but we've been waiting to do that since October last year.... (long story, basically hubby got out the army and we have to move out this house now and waiting for the council down south to move their butts and get us a house there... but they've been treating us like sh*t and broken several laws, so hopefully we can get things sorted now!! Got a solicitor and everything!)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh I defo look forward to midwife appoitments ino I look forward to each new week. I just want a few more symtoms , 
I'm 6 weeks today.. 
Aww yeh the council are terrible , I'm living in westmidlands wolverhampton. 
X



Eltjuh said:


> I always used to look forward to my midwife appointments!! Can't wait for my first one now, even if it's just a booking-in appointment.
> Can't believe it's still gonna be about a month and a half before our first scan!! :( But, 6 weeks on friday :) Can't wait to get past 7 weeks, cause that's when it went wrong last time, though I know it could still potentially go wrong after, but for me it's a bit of a milestone! :haha:
> 
> Donnarobinson, I'm originally from Holland, but have been living in England for the past 5 years. At the moment we're living in Woolwich, which is SE London. Hoping to move to the south coast soon(ish) like end of august/september time, but we've been waiting to do that since October last year.... (long story, basically hubby got out the army and we have to move out this house now and waiting for the council down south to move their butts and get us a house there... but they've been treating us like sh*t and broken several laws, so hopefully we can get things sorted now!! Got a solicitor and everything!)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah, I'm like that... count every day... thinking: oh I'll be another week further along on friday... haha


----------



## waiting4damon

I have an appointment for my first scan July 24 at 1030--I think I'll be 8w4d or so.
So excited (and nervous) I just hope that it is one baby with a heartbeat. <3


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> ok so i am finally back after 3-4 hours... I had my ultrasound first and shes like when was the date of your last period and i told her I think june 2nd, but i wasnt exactly sure, I know i was prob around 5 weeks, so shes like.. well we wont see much so dont get freaked out and im like No, thats fine, I just want to see if baby is in the right spot etc...so she looked at all that and sac was there, i actually implaned on the left! I thought it was the right cuz thats where i felt the twinges.. but nope i had a huge corpus luteum cyst.. which she said is great to see because it feeds the baby etc... then we saw the sac and yolk sac, did all my paperwork, got my pap, and went for bloodwork :)
> 
> still need to post the pic, but will do! i have to get ready for work since I teach monday nights 6-8pm.. aghhh.,.. cant beleive this is happening all over again! lmao.

I am totally gender guessing based off the fact you implanted on the left - I'm saying girl!


----------



## wannabubba#4

12 week scan here too, but at least at 12 week we et to see an actual baby, with my last 12 week scan we saw baby sticking his tongue out and waving, got loads of pics of little fingers and his feet and a profile shot as well as full length head to rump pics.

Wish I just knew baby was in the right place, and that baby is growing okay - first tri sucks lol... espec with no early scans or Hcg levels lol - it is just watching and waiting lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I defo agree that at least we see a baby :) & ino seen my little man turning etc. He even give me a wave I swear lol. I'm so excited , 6 more weeks to get through :) x x


----------



## chulie

I'm a 12-weeker here too! Ya at 12 weeks she was waving around, jumping...it was most awesome sight in my life!!! 

Ok. Lets make guesses on what were having. With absolutely NO sound reason...doesn't even have to be what you want...just what do you think...first guess. It'll be funny to look back and see how right or wrong we were.

Me: I'm guessing boy. No reason. No justification....actually...ok...going by the Chinese gender chart. Lmao. It predicted girl and it was right and it says boy this time so "naturally" it must be right. Bahahahaa!!! Oh my mom also did some silly ring test and it said I was having a girl, then a boy. So...I take no stock in these and know they're ALL for fun....so ya, first official guess is BOY. Lets see how many times I change my mind. Hahahahaha


----------



## Eltjuh

I remember having my 12 weeks scan with my son... I was so nervous, I just kept thinking: what if there's nothing there???? And then we saw him bouncing around in there! It was so cool!! Loved it!!! 

I'm guessing I'm having a boy this time, only because I feel the same like I did with my son and eating more savoury stuff, like I did with him.... But then again, I do seem to eat more. When I was pregnant with my son I hardly ate at all in first tri, just didn't have an appetite.


----------



## wannabubba#4

chulie said:


> I'm a 12-weeker here too! Ya at 12 weeks she was waving around, jumping...it was most awesome sight in my life!!!
> 
> Ok. Lets make guesses on what were having. With absolutely NO sound reason...doesn't even have to be what you want...just what do you think...first guess. It'll be funny to look back and see how right or wrong we were.
> 
> Me: I'm guessing boy. No reason. No justification....actually...ok...going by the Chinese gender chart. Lmao. It predicted girl and it was right and it says boy this time so "naturally" it must be right. Bahahahaa!!! Oh my mom also did some silly ring test and it said I was having a girl, then a boy. So...I take no stock in these and know they're ALL for fun....so ya, first official guess is BOY. Lets see how many times I change my mind. Hahahahaha

I will guess girl then -Chinese gender chart was wrong each time before for me lol -so going by opposite of what it says haha :haha::haha: .... although tbh I seem to grow boys lol, so more than likely another blue bump.
Hows that for sitting on the fence haha???? :shrug::shrug:

Okay going to say Girl x


----------



## DecemberWait

I am pretty sure in the US the standard scans are at 12 and 20 weeks and any additional scans are due to high risk or preference of the OB/office or perhaps dating. 12 weeks is the NT scan and 20 weeks is the anatomy scan. I have no clue when I might get my first scan, but I should find out on Wednesday.


----------



## wannabubba#4

J_Lynn said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's husband gone really (over) protective???
> My hubby won't let me do anything, I wasn't even allowed to hoover/vacuum the other day!!! And when we go in the car with his brother (we don't have a car) I have to sit in the front so I can sit on the left side of the car... same as my son always has to sit on the left, cause hubby thinks that's the safest side in case we get an accident!! :dohh: He wasn't like this with my son!! I know why he does it, and it's sweet, but if I'm not allowed to do anything for the next 8 months I think I'm gonna go crazy!! :haha:
> 
> nope lol :nope: don't want him t go mad, but just acknowledge it lol xx
> Went shopping yday , never even got a hand in from the car with the bags !!Click to expand...
> 
> That's horrible! I never open a door, or carry a bag for myself. Unless I choose to grab the bag or run ahead of him. But most of the time I let him handle it. And that was even before I was pregnant. He should be carrying those bags for you!!!Click to expand...

Must add, hubby was not with me shopping lol, or he would have helped lol -Not that I would expect him to carry it all lmao -pregnancy is not an illness haha - I would honestly go mad if he wrapped me in cotton wool :haha::haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> I'm a 12-weeker here too! Ya at 12 weeks she was waving around, jumping...it was most awesome sight in my life!!!
> 
> Ok. Lets make guesses on what were having. With absolutely NO sound reason...doesn't even have to be what you want...just what do you think...first guess. It'll be funny to look back and see how right or wrong we were.
> 
> Me: I'm guessing boy. No reason. No justification....actually...ok...going by the Chinese gender chart. Lmao. It predicted girl and it was right and it says boy this time so "naturally" it must be right. Bahahahaa!!! Oh my mom also did some silly ring test and it said I was having a girl, then a boy. So...I take no stock in these and know they're ALL for fun....so ya, first official guess is BOY. Lets see how many times I change my mind. Hahahahaha
> 
> I will guess girl then -Chinese gender chart was wrong each time before for me lol -so going by opposite of what it says haha :haha::haha: .... although tbh I seem to grow boys lol, so more than likely another blue bump.
> Hows that for sitting on the fence haha???? :shrug::shrug:
> 
> Okay going to say Girl xClick to expand...


I just checked the Chinese gender thing.... with my son it said Girl and therefore I'm going opposites like you! This time it says Boy, so probably a Girl if we go by the Chinese gender chart! :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

My guess a girl. Purely as I never got morning sickness with my son.

I'm going for an early scan at about 7 weeks as that was when it all went wrong last time. We have an early pregnancy unit near me which is open for 2 hours on weekdays for scans. You normally have to have bleeding or pain though, but I think its more for peace of mind.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm guessing girl, but maybe because I would like a girl. But I went of all greasy foods and fast foods with my son & had bad morning sickness but I haven't yet so fat but I have only just turned 6 weeks. I would stil be over the moon with a boy but I would love a little girl x


----------



## LisK

Chinese gender predictor was wrong for me too when I was pregnant with DD (it said boy). This time around it says boy, too, so I'm guessing another girl!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Waiting for beta bloods is so nerve wracking - anyone else having their betas checked? 

I had my first done at 3+2 and HCG was 40.9 and Progesterone was 62
I had my 2nd done at 3+6 and HCG was 275 and Progesterone was 77

I have progesterone pessaries from my last pregnancy so just keeping an eye on P as if it dips below 50 then I will need to use them. My next blood work is Thursday.


----------



## LisK

xxDreamxx said:


> Waiting for beta bloods is so nerve wracking - anyone else having their betas checked?
> 
> I had my first done at 3+2 and HCG was 40.9 and Progesterone was 62
> I had my 2nd done at 3+6 and HCG was 275 and Progesterone was 77
> 
> I have progesterone pessaries from my last pregnancy so just keeping an eye on P as if it dips below 50 then I will need to use them. My next blood work is Thursday.

Those beta numbers look great! Australia must measure progesterone differently than the US. Here they want you to be above 15/20.


----------



## xxDreamxx

LisK said:


> xxDreamxx said:
> 
> 
> Waiting for beta bloods is so nerve wracking - anyone else having their betas checked?
> 
> I had my first done at 3+2 and HCG was 40.9 and Progesterone was 62
> I had my 2nd done at 3+6 and HCG was 275 and Progesterone was 77
> 
> I have progesterone pessaries from my last pregnancy so just keeping an eye on P as if it dips below 50 then I will need to use them. My next blood work is Thursday.
> 
> Those beta numbers look great! Australia must measure progesterone differently than the US. Here they want you to be above 15/20.Click to expand...

Yeah, they told me last time that for a fertility Assisted pregnancy anything under 75 is when they would put me on progesterone but for a natural pregnancy they like levels above 50. I think it it must be an Aussie thing and maybe even down to particular clinics


----------



## J_Lynn

wannabubba#4 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else's husband gone really (over) protective???
> My hubby won't let me do anything, I wasn't even allowed to hoover/vacuum the other day!!! And when we go in the car with his brother (we don't have a car) I have to sit in the front so I can sit on the left side of the car... same as my son always has to sit on the left, cause hubby thinks that's the safest side in case we get an accident!! :dohh: He wasn't like this with my son!! I know why he does it, and it's sweet, but if I'm not allowed to do anything for the next 8 months I think I'm gonna go crazy!! :haha:
> 
> nope lol :nope: don't want him t go mad, but just acknowledge it lol xx
> Went shopping yday , never even got a hand in from the car with the bags !!Click to expand...
> 
> That's horrible! I never open a door, or carry a bag for myself. Unless I choose to grab the bag or run ahead of him. But most of the time I let him handle it. And that was even before I was pregnant. He should be carrying those bags for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Must add, hubby was not with me shopping lol, or he would have helped lol -Not that I would expect him to carry it all lmao -pregnancy is not an illness haha - I would honestly go mad if he wrapped me in cotton wool :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Screw that .... my hubby always carries our bags lol I never do it. I really won't hardly do it now. If its like 2 little things than I do .... but if they're full sacks, no way.


----------



## J_Lynn

My husband thinks we'll have a girl .... I hope we have a boy


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, my morning sickness kicked in this morning. Feeling very nauseous! Funnily enough, just the other day I was wishing for more pregnancy symptoms! Now sipping peppermint tea to try settle my tummy! 

I am going to guess boy. Only because in my head I keep saying things like "I hope he is ok". will be strange is I am right :winkwink:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I'm guessing girl, she's already stealing my beauty!!!pinples all over my chin :(


----------



## J_Lynn

I have heard that!!! Baby girls steal their mommas beauty. I don't have much to work with to start - so I really hope it's a boy if that's the case!!!!!! lol!!


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I'm guessing girl, she's already stealing my beauty!!!pinples all over my chin :(

Haha I don't know about that wives tale. I had great skin when I was pregnant with DD. But now it's a mess...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg i was sooooooo sick w ella, gained. 50 lbs and my skin was oily and disgusting!! This one, im not sick (yet).... Suuiuuuuuuper tired! But my skins oily n gross now too....i also wasnt tired w ella! Ever!


----------



## J_Lynn

My hormones have officially gone coo-coo. I just read out loud a story in the news of a 30 year old mother of two was killed earlier in a car accident and her two children 10, and 7 were helicoptered to the children's hospital. She died in the scene and had to be cut out of the vehicle and they quoted that the little boy kept asking if his mommy would be getting on the helicopter with him and his sister .... And I lost it. Completely and fully lost it. 

I NEVER get emotional about death, no matter how severe or "sad" the circumstances. I have just been programmed to not ever let emotions get to me. I barely cried when my own brother was killed. 

But that story, I lost it. I'm still crying. I don't know those people but I can't help it - I just keep thinking of that little boy and him asking for his mommy :(

OMG there I go again!!


----------



## wavescrash

I'm thinking it's a boy this time around but we'll see. Two chinese gender predictor websites said boy, several said girl. I guess only time will tell, right?

My hormones are all over the place as well. I spent the day either annoyed/angry or fighting back tears. Or even full out crying. I had a huge meltdown before getting ready for work today. And then I almost cried at work because I wanted to take the day of my appointment off (I would have had to rush to 2 different appts in the morning then rush to work and work 2-10:30.) I managed to get the whole day off but I was so upset over it that I almost cried right there on the sales floor (I work at Target.) Whoops. I was talking to my sister about it because she's my boss so I was trying so hard to hold back the tears because I haven't told her yet and didn't want her suspicious if I started bawling over a shift lol.

Speaking of, I wanted to wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone publicly but I'm thinking I'll have to tell her sooner since she is my boss. I work on the sales floor and heavy lifting is involved. Climbing ladders as well. So I'm thinking I'll have to break the news to her sooner than I was planning to. Opinions?


We're waiting to tell my 7 year old that we're pregnant because we want to make sure it's going to work out first AND we're afraid she'll spill the beans to my parents when we're not ready to tell them yet. She's really close with them and I'm pretty sure she'll tell them so we're waiting to tell her. However this morning, OH asked if she would ever want another brother or sister and she said yes, either one. Then when I told her I want to have like 5 more kids, her jaw hit the floor lol. 

And finally - here's my lovely big ol' bloat this evening. I feel much larger than I had been feeling the last few days. 

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/photot566.jpg


----------



## Avas_mum

uhhh feeling so frustrated I have been calling all day to get the last hcg level results from today and they had not come in yet. The nurse txt me at 5.45pm to ring for the excellent results and I did not get the message until they were closed. Oh well on the positive side they must be looking really good :winkwink:

I am so bloated my daughter guessed, scary how children also have a bit of a 6th sense sometimes!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls , I woke up feeling sick, and I still feel a little offish now not to bad though, I'm actulli hoping I get some morning sickness just so I feel pregnant , midwife at 11am. Aww let us no when u eventually get ur results x


----------



## Avas_mum

Will do! I will be ringing first thing in the morning.


----------



## BaniVani

*donnarobinson*

Hey there, I am 6 weeks and 1 day too. I was feeling a little offish yesterday and this morning, after having my same-old yogurt...I'm getting bouts of nausea. I was so happy that I didn't have this symptom . I have to work this afternoon. I hope it goes away ;(


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I hope ur feeling better soon hun, yeh I have times of feeling sick, I just fed my son his wetabix and made me feel bad . Lol. X aww :) nice knowing were the same weeks :) x 
I've got the midwife at 11am so hoping that I don't feel sick then x


----------



## measmummy

wavescrash said:


> I'm thinking it's a boy this time around but we'll see. Two chinese gender predictor websites said boy, several said girl. I guess only time will tell, right?
> 
> My hormones are all over the place as well. I spent the day either annoyed/angry or fighting back tears. Or even full out crying. I had a huge meltdown before getting ready for work today. And then I almost cried at work because I wanted to take the day of my appointment off (I would have had to rush to 2 different appts in the morning then rush to work and work 2-10:30.) I managed to get the whole day off but I was so upset over it that I almost cried right there on the sales floor (I work at Target.) Whoops. I was talking to my sister about it because she's my boss so I was trying so hard to hold back the tears because I haven't told her yet and didn't want her suspicious if I started bawling over a shift lol.
> 
> Speaking of, I wanted to wait until 12 weeks to tell everyone publicly but I'm thinking I'll have to tell her sooner since she is my boss. I work on the sales floor and heavy lifting is involved. Climbing ladders as well. So I'm thinking I'll have to break the news to her sooner than I was planning to. Opinions?
> 
> 
> We're waiting to tell my 7 year old that we're pregnant because we want to make sure it's going to work out first AND we're afraid she'll spill the beans to my parents when we're not ready to tell them yet. She's really close with them and I'm pretty sure she'll tell them so we're waiting to tell her. However this morning, OH asked if she would ever want another brother or sister and she said yes, either one. Then when I told her I want to have like 5 more kids, her jaw hit the floor lol.
> 
> And finally - here's my lovely big ol' bloat this evening. I feel much larger than I had been feeling the last few days.
> 
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/photot566.jpg

Wow!! You have a little bump already


----------



## Bexter81

Hi donnarobinson let us know how the midwife appointment goes. Im hoping my midwife gets in touch soon. Also woke up feeling rubbish. I feel so guilty on my wee man.

I am going to guess girl just because my husband cant see past having another fishing buddy and because we kept all of sams clothes so it would be too easy to be a girl x


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww :) I wil do hun, I'm feeling abit better now I've had some breakfast. Its been lovely here the last few days, my little boy is watching cbeebies lolx. Hope ur ok x


----------



## Bexter81

Yeah im from the north east of england and yes sam is currently watching Justin too which is far too energetic for how im feeling. Luckiky im meeting up with friends in a bit so he can run off some energy with them x


----------



## Eltjuh

Is it really bad that I'm sitting here eating Pringles at 10:50 AM??? :blush:


----------



## wannabubba#4

good luck today donnarobinson -hope all goes well xx

And for once, our weather here is lovely too -normally UK has a heat wave and we in west of Scotland have rain lmao -but it is SUNNY !!! So enjoying it, just wish I did not have work tonight :/ - only 4 more shifts til my holidays though, so Yay!!

hope everyone else is well today, still symptomless here , maybe should just enjoy it lol - am sure it wont last :winkwink:
xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

Eltjuh said:


> Is it really bad that I'm sitting here eating Pringles at 10:50 AM??? :blush:

Not at all. I have been slow cooking beef curry all day and literally have eaten anything not nailed down


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm back :) got my notes and loads of leaflets, back in2 weeks for bloot I think today was to save time next time x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im eating chips toooooo!lol. Its 7:30 am here though lmao


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Donna glad ur appointment went well. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cutebump pic!! :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Glad the appointment went well! 

I'm eating cinnamon toast crunch this morning .... it's only the absolutely most sugary cereal I could possibly eat. My metformin will hate me later. *sigh* lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J-Lynn are you diabetic?! Im a type1!! since i was 15!! I assume maybe type 2 for you with the metformin?


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats on a great appointment Donna! 


I was feeling sick last night and this morning but I think it's from fatigue. I am sleeping plenty but even if I slept 24/7 I don't think it would be enough. First OB appointment is tomorrow :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

cant wait to hear how the OB apptmnt goes tomorrow december! are they doing an ultrasound?


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> J-Lynn are you diabetic?! Im a type1!! since i was 15!! I assume maybe type 2 for you with the metformin?

Nope, just have PCOS with a bad insulin resistance :( So I have to take 1500mg of Metformin every day. It's made a lot of us with PCOS lose some of the weight associated with the horrid disorder, but of course it didn't help me. But it does piss of my GI tract like I can't even describe when I decide to have any refined sugars in my diet LOL I will greatttttttly regret this sugary deliciousness in about 20-30 minutes :haha:


----------



## DecemberWait

Nikkilewis14 said:


> cant wait to hear how the OB apptmnt goes tomorrow december! are they doing an ultrasound?

Not that I know of... I think it's just an initial consultation. 


Also, since I am doing progesterone suppositories every night I check my cervix nightly and holy crap it is so huge, swollen and sensitive and so tightly closed I can barely even feel where the opening would be because it's so swollen and tight...it feels so weird to me because I am used to how my cervix feels during my cycle... this is soooooo different which I guess is a good thing! It's also the highest it's ever been... I can barely reach it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhh ic ic!!


I admit yesterday when she stuck the wand up there for the ultrasound, it hurt sooo bad! i literally felt like i was so tight, and every way she turned it it was agony!!! I wonder why it feels like that? Not to be gross but the wand is smaller than my hubby ha.


----------



## DecemberWait

I think it's just more sensitive during pregnancy and during the vaginal ultrasound they push really hard...I had one done during one of my chemical pregnancies and it hurt very very bad.


----------



## J_Lynn

The vaginal ultrasound wand never feels good for me - it's always borderline uncomfortable/painful - and yeah, it's little so I don't know why it is. But those things suck and they had to do one all the freakin' time to look at my ovaries - I haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate them.


----------



## Eltjuh

When I had one to determine why I was bleeding last time I didn't think it hurt, until they started looking at the ovaries and tubes... the angles they put it at were just so uncomfortable!!! That really wasn't fun!!!


----------



## DecemberWait

Yeah the ovaries really hurt to look at. They pull it alllllll the way to the side... Ouch.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls, I've just had pasta I feel sick now x & tired but my son won't av his nap lol x


----------



## Eltjuh

Me and my little boy just fell asleep on the sofa... He has been a bit cranky the past couple of days, probably too tired still from Legoland on sunday. So we were having some snuggles on the sofa whilst he was watching peppa pig and we both fell asleep. He's still asleep, I only dropped off for a couple of minutes... cause hubby's phone rang.


----------



## wavescrash

Internal ultrasounds definitely hurt lol. It hurts more because during pregnancy there's such increased blood flow down there which makes it a ridiculous amount more sensitive. Last time I had one was during my miscarriage last month and they were checking my ovaries. I happened to have a cyst and it felt like she was stabbing me with a serrated knife on that side.

Peed on my last IC this morning (why not? it was just one left lol!) and the line showed up almost right away, finally dark/red. Previously those lines were either invisible and only I saw them or super faint red. But this is a definite positive lol. Just reassuring I guess. Glad to know they're still getting darker after last month you know?

I have 2 FRERs left so I think I'll use one tomorrow when I'll be 5 weeks/21 dpo just to compare to my 14 dpo test. I already bought/opened the box so might as well use them lol!


----------



## wavescrash

measmummy said:


> Wow!! You have a little bump already

Hahah I wish! I took a picture this morning once the bloat had all settled. By tonight, I'll look just like I did last night.
 



Attached Files:







bloat.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies!!! Oh what a morning here...we had flash flooding and it cause SO many issues. We actually broke records set in 1954 when we had a hurricane...luckily where I am we barely got any rain...but I had to commute into the city where it got hit pretty hard so commuting in was CRAZY! HAHAHA...took me 2 hours...Hopefully it'll get better soon but my parents were wthout power for like 15 hours! 

So.....I have to say...with my daughter I actually felt really good...everyone told me I had that pregnancy "glow"...I had great hair, barely broke out.....felt awesome....I really think every pregnancy is different...my sister had a girl and 2 boys and had 3 completely different pregnancies! hahahaha.....

I have an appt with my family dr today to get bloods drawn and just get on file that I'm pregnant(she might send me for an early scan.....not sure yet but even if she does it's not done in her office so it will not be for a while).....very excited!! hehehe..Good luck with your appt today December!!!!

Oh ladies...two major symptoms....my boobs and my belly...hahahaha....my boobs are MASSIVE!!! I said if I ever had a wish to be a topless waitress of something...now is my chance because their huge and perky....but I'd have to work the morning shift because by 6 pm....the baby bloat is in full force!!! hahaha..It's crazy!! 

I have another wedding this saturday....I feel like all month I have so many family events....I'm getting so annoyed with having to "hide" this and "fake drink"....I did it last weekend...and have to do it again this weekend.....and then the following weekend I have my cousins son's 1st birthday......she actually told me it's BYOB????To a 1 year olds party?????? really?????? I mean...ya i had a sangria and some beer at my daughters but it definitely wasn't such a drinking "event" that it needed to be BYOB?????? anyways...so....I HAVE to bring something or else people will know....so....ya....two more weekends of operation " pretend to drink"................getting very annoying...hahaha...we have ANOTHER family bbq August 10th but I think I plan to just tell everyone then..hahaha..I'm so over it...hahaha..


----------



## wavescrash

Haha I feel you there!

We had a get together/bbq at my parent's house for the 4th of July & I was so happy my younger sister had to work. If she had been there, she'd have been drinking & we always drink together at our bbq's there. But since it was just us, my parents, brother & our daughters... it was easier to get away with drinking just soda or something.

However our family reunion is the first Sunday in August and everyone always drinks together there. EVERYONE. ALWAYS. One of my cousin's knows I'm expecting though. She's pregnant herself (I want to say she's around 9 weeks right now) but they've already announced it & she didn't drink to begin with. I have no idea how I'm going to get by without drinking. I can't fake drink because there's going to be so many people there, they'd definitely notice. Oh well. I'll just try to play it off like "I don't drink much anymore so 2 beers gets me hungover and I really don't want to deal with that." and hope that excuse works lol.


----------



## J_Lynn

I work from home - so I am in my office all day. However, my step-daughter - who is 12 - is here with her friend. It's still summer break for a couple more weeks so she's usually at her friends houses when she's here (she's at her tramp mothers house every-other week) well now I am petrified to be out peeing all the time and getting something to eat so I am holding my pee and starving because I don't want to tip her off. All it will take is one time for her to go back to her moms and be like, "she's spend the whole time peeing, eating, and sleeping" and all the drama I've avoided since Fathers Day will surface x900. 

This sucks. My bladder hates me and I feel like I am going to die. I am just going to the bathroom at lunch and my breaks and then eating at that time only as well. I need to get some snacks for tomorrow and stash them in here so I don't die. 

I CANNOT WAIT TILL WE CAN TELL EVERYONE. This hiding a pregnancy is really more work than I thought it would be.


----------



## danni1989

well its over for me ladies...but best of luck to you all....ive been diagnosed with another ectopic


----------



## J_Lynn

danni1989 said:


> well its over for me ladies...but best of luck to you all....ive been diagnosed with another ectopic

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

danni1989 said:


> well its over for me ladies...but best of luck to you all....ive been diagnosed with another ectopic

Ahw I'm so sorry!!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

wavescrash said:


> Haha I feel you there!
> 
> We had a get together/bbq at my parent's house for the 4th of July & I was so happy my younger sister had to work. If she had been there, she'd have been drinking & we always drink together at our bbq's there. But since it was just us, my parents, brother & our daughters... it was easier to get away with drinking just soda or something.
> 
> However our family reunion is the first Sunday in August and everyone always drinks together there. EVERYONE. ALWAYS. One of my cousin's knows I'm expecting though. She's pregnant herself (I want to say she's around 9 weeks right now) but they've already announced it & she didn't drink to begin with. I have no idea how I'm going to get by without drinking. I can't fake drink because there's going to be so many people there, they'd definitely notice. Oh well. I'll just try to play it off like "I don't drink much anymore so 2 beers gets me hungover and I really don't want to deal with that." and hope that excuse works lol.

You could just tell them you have a really bad headache or something like that! :haha:
So glad I don't have to pretend... my family knows (parents and siblings) but they all live abroad anyway, and my closest friends around here know aswell, they probably wouldn't even think anything if I didn't drink anyway, cause we're usually only around each other with our kids so not much drinking going on!


----------



## measmummy

danni1989 said:


> well its over for me ladies...but best of luck to you all....ive been diagnosed with another ectopic

Oh God... I'm so sorry :cry: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## measmummy

wavescrash said:


> measmummy said:
> 
> 
> Wow!! You have a little bump already
> 
> Hahah I wish! I took a picture this morning once the bloat had all settled. By tonight, I'll look just like I did last night.Click to expand...

I still spy a little bump :winkwink:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

danni1989 said:


> well its over for me ladies...but best of luck to you all....ive been diagnosed with another ectopic

So sorry danni!:cry:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ah i dont have to hide, except for on fb and all i have to avoid is pregnancy photos and ultrasounds and not making an announcement lol...

My friends and amily know ( well close ones!). 

I know i keep saying this and im annoying myself by sayingit but im so tired i cant function today! :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

chulie said:


> Morning ladies!!! Oh what a morning here...we had flash flooding and it cause SO many issues. We actually broke records set in 1954 when we had a hurricane...luckily where I am we barely got any rain...but I had to commute into the city where it got hit pretty hard so commuting in was CRAZY! HAHAHA...took me 2 hours...Hopefully it'll get better soon but my parents were wthout power for like 15 hours!
> 
> So.....I have to say...with my daughter I actually felt really good...everyone told me I had that pregnancy "glow"...I had great hair, barely broke out.....felt awesome....I really think every pregnancy is different...my sister had a girl and 2 boys and had 3 completely different pregnancies! hahahaha.....
> 
> I have an appt with my family dr today to get bloods drawn and just get on file that I'm pregnant(she might send me for an early scan.....not sure yet but even if she does it's not done in her office so it will not be for a while).....very excited!! hehehe..Good luck with your appt today December!!!!
> 
> Oh ladies...two major symptoms....my boobs and my belly...hahahaha....my boobs are MASSIVE!!! I said if I ever had a wish to be a topless waitress of something...now is my chance because their huge and perky....but I'd have to work the morning shift because by 6 pm....the baby bloat is in full force!!! hahaha..It's crazy!!
> 
> I have another wedding this saturday....I feel like all month I have so many family events....I'm getting so annoyed with having to "hide" this and "fake drink"....I did it last weekend...and have to do it again this weekend.....and then the following weekend I have my cousins son's 1st birthday......she actually told me it's BYOB????To a 1 year olds party?????? really?????? I mean...ya i had a sangria and some beer at my daughters but it definitely wasn't such a drinking "event" that it needed to be BYOB?????? anyways...so....I HAVE to bring something or else people will know....so....ya....two more weekends of operation " pretend to drink"................getting very annoying...hahaha...we have ANOTHER family bbq August 10th but I think I plan to just tell everyone then..hahaha..I'm so over it...hahaha..

Sorry to hear about the flooding! We had that happen two years ago, 3 days w no power or water we had to stay w the in laws house ...


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ah i dont have to hide, except for on fb and all i have to avoid is pregnancy photos and ultrasounds and not making an announcement lol...
> 
> My friends and amily know ( well close ones!).
> 
> I know i keep saying this and im annoying myself by sayingit but im so tired i cant function today! :(

Lucky!!! lol. I would love to just announce it already but we're in the middle of what we'll call a mega financial crisis and I'm just NOT in the mood for the added stress of our families asking us "WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?" or "How are you going to take care of another baby?" or telling us how screwed we are. We have a lot of judgmental people in our lives, clearly lol. I know we'll be okay. We have plenty of time to fix our financial predicament but that doesn't mean our families won't know how to keep their mouths shut, you know? So for our sanity mostly... we're keeping our mouths shut. That way if anything does go wrong, we won't have been lectured for no reason.

And I feel you there. I got a lot of sleep last night but had the hardest time getting out of bed. I woke up, fed the girls breakfast and then felt like I was ready for a nap. The girls just went down for a nap themselves and I'm dying to crawl into my bed but I have work to get done around here that's just easier if they're asleep/not in the way/bugging me non-stop lol.



measmummy said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> measmummy said:
> 
> 
> Wow!! You have a little bump already
> 
> Hahah I wish! I took a picture this morning once the bloat had all settled. By tonight, I'll look just like I did last night.Click to expand...
> 
> I still spy a little bump :winkwink:Click to expand...

Aww thanks. It's still rather squishy though but hopefully it takes shape soon? Firms up? Something lol. They say you show sooner with consecutive pregnancies because your body already knows what to do and starts preparing ahead of time (muscle memory or something like that) but I have no idea when you would typically start showing with your 3rd.

I just remember last pregnancy taking a picture of my bloat every couple of days because I was so amazed at how big/bloated I was & thinking I'd never be able to hide it and then it gradually turned into a bump but I can't remember when it happened lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have a veryclingy baby today too! Her teeth are cutting :(


----------



## wavescrash

I used my last IC today just because... and the line is finally a blaring BFP. I've been seeing such a faint shadow second line on these tests for the last week or so & nobody else could see the lines so I felt like I was going crazy. Until my FRER confirmed it. Now I'm just happy to see a blaring BFP on these crazy ICs. I threw out all the other ones I took this cycle and just kept the ones where I saw significant progression.
 



Attached Files:







20dpo.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chulie

Danni I am so so sorry!!!!!

Wavescrash....sounds like a good idea then....sometimes people don't know when to keep their mouth shut so.....you do what you have to, to protect your family from stupidity! hahaha...Those are beautiful lines as well!! awesome!!!

Nikki...wow...3 days!!! My mom always makes fun of me because I have 2 cases of bottled water in the basement for "emergencies".............but then you hear stories like that and I'll be glad I did!!! Teething for babies is NEVER fun...poor thing. Do you have like a nutrition house type store???? some place that only sells vitamines and natural supplements...you should see if they sell a product called Hylands Teething tablets...They're reccomended by most midwives and are mommy approved by basically all my friends and family...including me..they worked wonders when my dd was teething! Goodluck

As for tiredness...oh man....couldn't agree more..I went to put my daughter to bed the other night and woke up to my hubby waking ME up at 9 when he was going to bed...hahaa..guess I fell asleep cuddling with her...which rarely happens....but I'll TAKE IT!! Especially knowing her world will be changing in 8 months.....I want to enjoy every second...


----------



## wavescrash

chulie said:


> Wavescrash....sounds like a good idea then....sometimes people don't know when to keep their mouth shut so.....you do what you have to, to protect your family from stupidity! hahaha...Those are beautiful lines as well!! awesome!!!
> 
> Teething for babies is NEVER fun...poor thing. Do you have like a nutrition house type store???? some place that only sells vitamines and natural supplements...you should see if they sell a product called Hylands Teething tablets...They're reccomended by most midwives and are mommy approved by basically all my friends and family...including me..they worked wonders when my dd was teething! Goodluck

Thanks!!!

Target sells the Hylands Teething Tablets. I believe Walmart does as well.


----------



## Eltjuh

wavescrash said:


> Lucky!!! lol. I would love to just announce it already but we're in the middle of what we'll call a mega financial crisis and I'm just NOT in the mood for the added stress of our families asking us "WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?" or "How are you going to take care of another baby?" or telling us how screwed we are. We have a lot of judgmental people in our lives, clearly lol. I know we'll be okay. We have plenty of time to fix our financial predicament but that doesn't mean our families won't know how to keep their mouths shut, you know? So for our sanity mostly... we're keeping our mouths shut. That way if anything does go wrong, we won't have been lectured for no reason.

I know what you mean, we had that last time when I fell pregnant (which was an accident) and I just knew people would judge us for it. Unfortunately our situation hasn't really changed much (yet) but people that knew I was pregnant then also knew we were trying after the mc, so I figured they'd be expecting me to get pregnant again soon so hoped that they would've got all their judgements out already, or feel like they had already told me what they thought and didn't need to do it again. It's mainly my sister that is pretty judgemental, and she'll tell you to your face aswell. I think it's partly because she had a hard time staying pregnant herself and couldn't handle it very well that I was pregnant before her and had a healthy boy before she did, when I'm the youngest and she's 8 years older than me. She also still sees me as a 5 year old, so that doesn't help either!! :dohh: It really annoys me!! 
Ofcourse I can understand why she would be upset for me being pregnant when she couldn't seem to stay pregnant, but she has her own daughter now so I don't see why she feels the need to judge me about being pregnant. This time around she didn't even say anything when I sent my family a text with a pic of my CB digi (cause I don't live in the same country as they do), it wasn't until I spoke to my sister-in-law and told her my sister hadn't said anything yet that she finally said congratulations. I bet my sister-in-law told her what I said and she felt like she had to say something now! :shrug: Hubby really hates it that my sister is like that!


----------



## LisK

danni1989 said:


> well its over for me ladies...but best of luck to you all....ive been diagnosed with another ectopic

Oh no! I'm so sorry!


----------



## wavescrash

That's unfortunate :/ I could see why your sister would be upset, it's human nature in a situation like that but like you said... she managed to have a baby but maybe she just can't let go that it's easier for you than it was her.

My sister is a few years younger than me but I work with her (she's my boss actually lol) so I feel like I'm going to have to tell her sooner rather than later because I have to do heavy lifting at work and don't want to wind up doing too much to keep hiding the pregnancy, you know?

Our parents, aunts/uncles & grandparents are going to be the worst. I don't even want to think about their reactions, it makes me sick to my stomach because I know they won't be the least bit excited. WE'RE excited and that's what matters but still... we just live so close to my parents that I can only hide it for so long.


----------



## DecemberWait

Danni I am so sorry :( 


I really can't shake this bad feeling about this pregnancy. My mom said I'm probably just traumatized from three losses but I just have a bad feeling. I think I'm going to ask for an earlier scan to check for ectopic or blighted ovum. I had really low initial beta and low initial progesterone which are both signs of ectopic or blighted ovum. I just don't feel like it will be viable. Can't really explain it and I don't feel stressed about it...my intuition has always been right on this though.


----------



## wavescrash

Maybe you just implanted late which is why initial levels are so low?

I thought blighted ovums had ridiculously high HCG levels though?


----------



## mummy2o

danni1989 said:


> well its over for me ladies...but best of luck to you all....ive been diagnosed with another ectopic

So sorry its had to happen again. Next time it will be sticky in the right place


----------



## DecemberWait

No, molar pregnancies have very high hcg. I think I'll just ask for an early scan, some days I try to be excited but mostly I have a general feeling that something is wrong. Might just be emotional trauma from three miscarriages but I might as well talk to my OB about it at my appointment.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah... you're right, that's what I was thinking. Well hopefully you're able to get an early scan and get the peace of mind you need.

My tests are getting darker which is reassuring me big time. I know anything can happen still in the weeks ahead and after 3 losses myself, I'm mostly terrified about the "inevitable" happening but I'm trying to force myself to have positive thoughts about this pregnancy. Just making myself believe it's going to go full-term. Even if this ends in a miscarriage, it was still my baby at one point and deserves to be gotten excited over, you know?


----------



## J_Lynn

I know my levels were low when I first had mine checked, but I found out 4 days before my period was due - so they were super low. I don't worry about HCG levels since they vary so much from woman to woman. As long as they just keep going up, I don't care what it starts as since it all starts at 0 ;)


----------



## DecemberWait

My hcg was only 20.3 at 15DPO which is very low. Idk I try to feel excited but I can't shake this feeling of dread. I'll just push for an ultrasound at my appt tomorrow so I can at least rule out ectopic.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not sure whether I should be worried or should ring NHS Direct.....I've been having some on and off stabbing pains, on my right side, they only last like a second or 2, literally there and gone. But they do hurt sometimes, kind of just feels like someone pokes you. Hard to explain!! I'm not in constant pain though or bleeding... so I'm not sure whether it's normal! I know things usually start stretching around 6 weeks, I remember ringing my doctor at 6 weeks when I was pregnant with my son to make sure the cramps I was having weren't anything bad. But I can't remember if it felt the same.

Does anyone else have this??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I had it the other day, but ipushed on it and it was gas!


----------



## Eltjuh

I guess it could be gas.. but it's literally just there and gone straight away again.... I thought about ringing NHS Direct to see what they said, but to be honest I'm kind of scared of them saying I should go to hospital to have a scan and things being wrong..... if that even makes any sense....


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so sorry danni. Eltjuh I'm sure all is fine, I get a few sharp pains sometimes x


----------



## Avas_mum

HCG levels back....so relieved!

#1 02/07/2013- 200
#2 04/07/2013- 509
#3 09/07/2013- 4506
:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Looks great avas!


----------



## danni1989

thank you all so much i am going to have to take this day by day but its so hard to believe it happened again..i just want a miracle. i swear i seen something in my uterus but i could have just been seeing things..


----------



## DecemberWait

I am so sorry Danni, I pray that your next baby will be your miracle <3


----------



## J_Lynn

danni1989 said:


> thank you all so much i am going to have to take this day by day but its so hard to believe it happened again..i just want a miracle. i swear i seen something in my uterus but i could have just been seeing things..

Maybe your doctor will be able to tell you more. I don't even know what to say :( Those of us who have already been through so much crap to try and have a baby just don't deserve it when stuff like that happens. I mean, no one does - don't get me wrong ... but it's just not fair. :cry: I'm so sorry <3 :hugs:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Danni - I am sorry {hugs}...I have been there & it's a horrid thing to have to go through. I will be thinking of you xx


----------



## chulie

Yaaaa Avas!!! Awesome numbers!!

So went to my dr's today. She did a urine test...so she comes into the office kinda smiling...as I've said before. I trust and just know my dr...anyways...she didn't say congrats or anything she just said "so it appears to be positive...so lets send you for blood work and when those results comes back someone will call you and make your first prenatal appt"....and I was like ok...so what else do I need to know. And she's like.."lets just wait for the blood results first".......don'tcrydontcrydontcrydontcrydontcry............it's just not like my dr. She's usually super friendly and would talk about another baby. Even when she asked if I needed a refill for the pill and I said no because we want to have another she got so excited! I'm going for my bloods tomorrow morning. 

So far to keep myself sane...I'm assuming its because I drink SO much water all day long that by the time I had to give my urine sample my pee was basically clear. I didn't think much of it but......maybe it diluted the test a bit? I mean we're not talking a few glasses. I drink like 6 of my 650ml water bottles a day......I dunno. I've never been so glad to have a spare last test. I am definitely using it tomorrow morning to make sure it's still dark with fmu.


----------



## mom2pne

You can remove me from the list. I have officially lost the baby. I went this afternoon to get a BETA test when I got back in to town and my hcg was only 0.8. I am so sad, but my dh has agreed to try. So maybe I'll be due in April again and end up with another with an April Birthday. My oldest is April 12th and my twins is April 6th.


----------



## chulie

Mom2pne.....so sorry my dear!! My daughters born in April. I totally agree it's a great month for a baby! Xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

chulie said:


> Yaaaa Avas!!! Awesome numbers!!
> 
> So went to my dr's today. She did a urine test...so she comes into the office kinda smiling...as I've said before. I trust and just know my dr...anyways...she didn't say congrats or anything she just said "so it appears to be positive...so lets send you for blood work and when those results comes back someone will call you and make your first prenatal appt"....and I was like ok...so what else do I need to know. And she's like.."lets just wait for the blood results first".......don'tcrydontcrydontcrydontcrydontcry............it's just not like my dr. She's usually super friendly and would talk about another baby. Even when she asked if I needed a refill for the pill and I said no because we want to have another she got so excited! I'm going for my bloods tomorrow morning.
> 
> So far to keep myself sane...I'm assuming its because I drink SO much water all day long that by the time I had to give my urine sample my pee was basically clear. I didn't think much of it but......maybe it diluted the test a bit? I mean we're not talking a few glasses. I drink like 6 of my 650ml water bottles a day......I dunno. I've never been so glad to have a spare last test. I am definitely using it tomorrow morning to make sure it's still dark with fmu.

Donttttt freak out yet! I took a test at 4w4d and it wasnt dark at alllllll! I also took it at night...the next morning i used fmu and it was darker than the control line! Breathe! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mom2pne said:


> You can remove me from the list. I have officially lost the baby. I went this afternoon to get a BETA test when I got back in to town and my hcg was only 0.8. I am so sad, but my dh has agreed to try. So maybe I'll be due in April again and end up with another with an April Birthday. My oldest is April 12th and my twins is April 6th.

Oh my goodness! So sorry hun! Hope april is your month!


----------



## waiting4damon

POAS awesomeness from today

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0552[1].jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao so i forgot to tell u ladies what my ob/gyn said to me yesterday..... He goes.... Soooo maybe we can try to keep the weight gain less than your last pregnancy,... Then laughed...im like why how much did i gain?! He looked at my notes...53lbs! But the good part was that i lost it all plus more and im starting this pregnancy weighing less than what i started the last time, but still....who says that?! Lol


----------



## J_Lynn

A man! That's who says that!! Lpl


----------



## J_Lynn

mom2pne said:


> You can remove me from the list. I have officially lost the baby. I went this afternoon to get a BETA test when I got back in to town and my hcg was only 0.8. I am so sad, but my dh has agreed to try. So maybe I'll be due in April again and end up with another with an April Birthday. My oldest is April 12th and my twins is April 6th.

I'm sorry :(


----------



## Avas_mum

Danni & mom2pne I am so sorry.... sometimes life is just cruel. I really hope you both get your sticky BFP's soon! 

I freaked out when I took my last test as my line was way darker than the control line...thought there was something wrong with the test at first until I did 2 more lol :winkwink:

Oh I am dreading the whole weight gain thing! I am already so bloated its horrible. DH and I went out to a fundraiser on Saturday night for our Netball and Rugby club, everyone noticed I was not drinking and pretty much guessed that I was pg...not sure how long we can keep this a secret :blush:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so sorry mom2pne big hugs x 

Morning girls, hope ur all ok x


----------



## mummy2o

mom2pne: So sorry your going through this. Hopefully you'll get a sticky next month.


----------



## donnarobinson

So I'm feeling a little sick today but I don't think that's pregnancy related because I use to sometimes feel sick in a morning , I think its hunger lol. Going to have some brekkie, I wish I had more symtoms. I do have dark blue veins on my boobs, but they didn't really go down after my son bt they've defo got darker and I'm having bad headaches, just want these next 6 weeks to fly by x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Dannii and mom2 - so sorry for your loss, hoping you both get your forever babies very soon xxx

Avsamum -great numbers! 

xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

So sorry mom2pne! Hope next cycle is lucky for you and you get your rainbow baby in april! :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

Got an early day of work today. Feeling fine, really still minimal symptoms that change daily. OB appt is at 230EST so I'll let you all know how it goes :)


----------



## chulie

Thanks for the reminder Nikki!! ;) I took a test this morning and it was crazy super dark.....so I'm going to chalk it up to my water insanity! Hahahahaha. 

Good luck Decemer! Can't eat for the update!!


----------



## donnarobinson

So I'm siting here feeling sick. I don't no if its m/s or hunger or both lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im def nauseous this morning and a new freaking pimple :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woohoo deember! Let us know how it goes :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm still symptomless.... Feeling bloated most of the time though which makes me not want to eat.... Had a nice omelette for lunch though, with some peppers, red onion, mushrooms, ham and cheese :) Was lovely! 
Trying to drink my water now. I decided I have to have at least 2 glasses of water a day before I can have some coke. I'm quite used to drinking water nowadays though cause I was dieting before I got pregnant and only drank water during the day and only had 1 glass of coke per day in the evening!


----------



## J_Lynn

I have almost no symptoms also ... My boobs are even starting to hurt less. It kinda bothers me, I wasn't paranoid until last night. Now I'm convincing myself that something is going wrong. 

My husband said I need to just stop and everything will be fine .... I tried to get my appointment pushed up at my doctors office yesterday but they have no openings so I'm SOL. I should have had it scheduled earlier .... I shouldn't have waited over 3 weeks for my appointment. That was so dumb on my end lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ahhhh dont freak out about symptoms going away! they will be back! i promise!

J-lynn, i know how upset u are that u waited some time before your appointment, but early appntments can cause more concern than anything! At that point u wouldnt be able to see baby where as when u go in on friday (u go then right?) u will see ur baby and the heartbeat! So much better than being worried until u were seen again!


----------



## J_Lynn

Next Friday - ugh - it seems like another month away! 

That's true .... I'll be able to see more, and that's why I originally set it so far out. It was my choice, so I should just calm down and let it ride. I still have the stretchy/pulling feeling and I am still dizzy when I stand up for a bit - so I still have those. I don't know why I'm freaking myself out, I guess maybe it's natural to do with your first when you've never experienced any of the symptoms before so you become reliant on them even when you know you can't depend on them? 

I'll have a pep-talk with myself, maybe it will help. haha


----------



## BaniVani

*J_Lynn* Next Friday - ugh - it seems like another month away! 

That's true .... I'll be able to see more, and that's why I originally set it so far out. It was my choice, so I should just calm down and let it ride. I still have the stretchy/pulling feeling and I am still dizzy when I stand up for a bit - so I still have those. I don't know why I'm freaking myself out,...........

___________________________

I am 6 weeks and 2 days more or less, and I saw that my breasts seem smaller than a few days ago. I think we start to dwell on those symptoms that seem to change. It's normal. Also, I was feeling nausea yesterday morning and today I don't. NOT that I'm wanting that throw-up feeling today :) But it must be a change of hormones and foods that we are eating. I know someone who is 12 weeks along(Healthy) and said her boobs are the same as they were before pregnancy. KEEP us updated on your appointment --hope all is well!


----------



## CountryMomma

I get to go in for my first scan on the 16th!! Yay! I will be exactly 6 weeks so hopefully we can see everything and it all looks good! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I just got my letter for my scan! :happydance: 23rd of August, will be exactly 12 weeks then!! It's still ages away, but at least I have a date to look forward to now!!! :happydance: And I know I don't have to wait longer than 12 weeks, cause some people don't get their scan till a little while after, because there's no appointments available when they get to 12 weeks.
Can't wait!!! 

Should be getting a call from the midwife soon aswell to make an appointment for booking-in :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh yes j lynn i was th same w the worrying with my first! I got a doppler just so i knew she was ok..with this one, im much more relaxed... Easier said than done,i know!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg surge of hormones i guess...i just got sick :(


----------



## J_Lynn

I am so thankful I don't have that symptom!! 

Hope it doesn't last more than that one time <3


----------



## chulie

Listening to you guys talk about symptoms going away reminds me....with my 1st...I tested RIGHT before going on holiday....around 2 weeks into our trip (I would have been 5 weeks-ish)...I remember waking up and my symptoms seemed to have dissapeared. My boobs hurt less and I just suddenly didn't "feel" pregnant. I remember being in our hotel bawling my eyes out cause I thought something was wrong and being so far from home I couldn't go see my dr. Turns out everything was JUST fine.....at 8 weeks ms hit and lasted for 8 months....so I got mine...hahahahhaha.....This morning I had that same feeling...my boobs aren't "as" sore and was ABOUT to freak out but then saw your stories and that reminded me of MY experience.....We are all going to OK!!!

After my dr's less than enthusiastic "it appears your pregnant"...I took another test this morning and it's very very super dark. I am happy...hahaha..

Nikki...sorry your sick...but hey...we know it's a good sign right! ;)


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omg surge of hormones i guess...i just got sick :(

Ugh. I am fighting it with ginger ale and saltines. Haven't thrown up yet and trying so hard to prevent it. I hate throwing up!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh count me in too. Boobs hurt less this morning so I've been a bit worrie but I've been more nauseous today. I also took another frer (21dpo today) and the test line is finally darker than the control line so I'm hoping its just a surge of hormones causing the change in symptoms


----------



## chulie

I just googled and apparently it's totally normal for symptoms to fluctuate....they come and go in waves.....maybe something happens around 5 weeks that causes things to slow down??? But I have a feeling they'll be back before we all know it!!


----------



## Eltjuh

LisK said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Omg surge of hormones i guess...i just got sick :(
> 
> Ugh. I am fighting it with ginger ale and saltines. Haven't thrown up yet and trying so hard to prevent it. I hate throwing up!!!Click to expand...

I just read in my book last night that there isn't actually any real ginger in ginger ale so it might not help. You might want to try to eat ginger biscuits or have some ginger in your food! :flower:


Also, mints can calm your nausea. If we were ever carsick my mum would give us a mint to chew or suck on!


----------



## J_Lynn

My sister said mint tea and crackers always helped her. I'm glad we're tea drinkers in my family because I have about 20 different kinds of tea on hand, including mint :D


----------



## ClaireJ23

:thumbup: Good progress
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i use preggie pop drops, something about the sour in it helps me.


----------



## J_Lynn

I just broke down and emailed my Drs nurse and asked her if I could get my betas drawn again. She told me I'm being silly and freaking myself out and told me to relax and nothing sounds wrong so I just need to be calm until my appointment and there is no reason to spend money to get labs done. 

I love her because she knows me enough to pretty much tell me when I'm being ridiculous and she's not bashful about it at all. So, I will just relax and go back to not worrying :)


----------



## chulie

J_Lynn said:


> I just broke down and emailed my Drs nurse and asked her if I could get my betas drawn again. She told me I'm being silly and freaking myself out and told me to relax and nothing sounds wrong so I just need to be calm until my appointment and there is no reason to spend money to get labs done.
> 
> I love her because she knows me enough to pretty much tell me when I'm being ridiculous and she's not bashful about it at all. So, I will just relax and go back to not worrying :)

Thats why I love my dr too J_lynn...well...NORMALLY...except this time when I know she's being cautious on purpose.....but....I love dr's/nurses you can trust!!! So important...


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn I am so with you on the worrying...I feel a little less worried today though actually...maybe I'm just hormonal.


----------



## Bexter81

Oh dear the nausea has hit and it brought it all back from last time around. Not actually being sick just feels like I am heavily hung ova. I also remember ringing my midwife last time freaking out that my symptoms had disappeared I think they must hear it daily lol.x


----------



## LisK

Eltjuh said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Omg surge of hormones i guess...i just got sick :(
> 
> Ugh. I am fighting it with ginger ale and saltines. Haven't thrown up yet and trying so hard to prevent it. I hate throwing up!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just read in my book last night that there isn't actually any real ginger in ginger ale so it might not help. You might want to try to eat ginger biscuits or have some ginger in your food! :flower:
> 
> 
> Also, mints can calm your nausea. If we were ever carsick my mum would give us a mint to chew or suck on!Click to expand...

Interesting. It says "made from real ginger" on the bottle. That is some false advertising! I will see if I can find some ginger biscuits.


----------



## moondust7

Hi all! I'm due March 15! This will be my third pregnancy (the other 2 were miscarriages), but first baby, so I am hoping for a sticky bean. Was very nauseous this morning, so that's a good sign!! :thumbup: Hope you're all having a great week!


----------



## J_Lynn

Welcome!! :)


----------



## chulie

moondust7 said:


> Hi all! I'm due March 15! This will be my third pregnancy (the other 2 were miscarriages), but first baby, so I am hoping for a sticky bean. Was very nauseous this morning, so that's a good sign!! :thumbup: Hope you're all having a great week!

Moondust welcome!!! we're a day apart!!! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

WElcome WElcome! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

LisK said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Omg surge of hormones i guess...i just got sick :(
> 
> Ugh. I am fighting it with ginger ale and saltines. Haven't thrown up yet and trying so hard to prevent it. I hate throwing up!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just read in my book last night that there isn't actually any real ginger in ginger ale so it might not help. You might want to try to eat ginger biscuits or have some ginger in your food! :flower:
> 
> 
> Also, mints can calm your nausea. If we were ever carsick my mum would give us a mint to chew or suck on!Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. It says "made from real ginger" on the bottle. That is some false advertising! I will see if I can find some ginger biscuits.Click to expand...

Well maybe that one has real ginger in it, but my pregnancy book said a lot don't. Or maybe it's not enough to help?? I don't know... :shrug:
If it works for you then I would just keep drinking it!



moondust7 said:


> Hi all! I'm due March 15! This will be my third pregnancy (the other 2 were miscarriages), but first baby, so I am hoping for a sticky bean. Was very nauseous this morning, so that's a good sign!! :thumbup: Hope you're all having a great week!

Welcome :) Hopefully this is your sticky rainbow baby!! :kiss:


----------



## wannabubba#4

moondust7 said:


> Hi all! I'm due March 15! This will be my third pregnancy (the other 2 were miscarriages), but first baby, so I am hoping for a sticky bean. Was very nauseous this morning, so that's a good sign!! :thumbup: Hope you're all having a great week!

Hey and welcome :flower: Hope everything goes really well for you this time around xxx So sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

Feel much better after taking a pre appointment frer. This is over an hour after taking it... by far my darkest test yet fully developed. yay!
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-10 13.58.15-345258936.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> Feel much better after taking a pre appointment frer. This is over an hour after taking it... by far my darkest test yet fully developed. yay!

Lol :haha::haha: I have my final FRER to do tomorrow pre my doctor appointment too lol - don't want to go in there , test negative and her think I am insane lol:wacko::wacko: - you would not think I had done this 4 times before haha:blush::blush:

Your line looks great btw :hugs:


----------



## chulie

DecemberWait said:


> Feel much better after taking a pre appointment frer. This is over an hour after taking it... by far my darkest test yet fully developed. yay!

Hahaha...that's an awesome test!!! I did mine after and felt better...amazing how much a little pee and a plastic stick can ease our minds!


----------



## cmdc5

Hi ladies!!! My name is Megan and I am pregnant with baby #3! I am due March 4th!!!


----------



## moondust7

December - great line!! I've taken 3 tests now too :haha:

Hi cmdc - I just joined this thread too!


----------



## wannabubba#4

cmdc5 said:


> Hi ladies!!! My name is Megan and I am pregnant with baby #3! I am due March 4th!!!

hi and welcome to the march madness :winkwink::winkwink: xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome everyone!


----------



## DecemberWait

First ultrasound is scheduled for 7/18...should be 7 weeks exactly. Getting another beta and progesterone done in a few mins...my doctor said she doesn't have any concerns so I should try to relax...this next week is going to draggggg.


----------



## DecemberWait

Actually getting blood work tomorrow morning instead because apparently every Quest Diagnostics in this area had some sort of training today and closed early... no biggie because that last test looks really good.


----------



## Eltjuh

Only a week to go DecemberWait!! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome girls :) x 
I've felt on off sick all day. X


----------



## DecemberWait

Welcome to the new ladies :) 

I found it kind of odd that they had me pee in a cup for a test at the OB's office...I mean, they had my beta results so? I guess it's just standard. She said everything looks good, I have to get a TON of blood work done though. Beta, progesterone, an HIV test, a parvo test, a toxoplasmosis test, an obstetric panel and a urine culture...ahhhh! Might just schedule an appt for my lunch break tomorrow to do it all because there is a testing center across the street from where I work. I found out that the only hospital that they deliver at is where I had one of my miscarriages and I found that the staff absolutely SUCKED so I might just stay on at this practice until I am in second tri and then go somewhere else. Or see if I can stay on and then just deliver somewhere else. I think insurance only covers certain hospitals as well...I need to look into that. 

So tomorrow is blood work, 7/18 is scan #1 and I also have my second prenatal appointment on 8/8...the OB said I will get a full exam at that time and listen to the HB on doppler. It is starting to sink in a bit more now that this COULD be viable though I am still not getting my hopes up. I will know more after getting my next beta results...I think I might have them by Friday afternoon.


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't you just hate it when there's nothing interesting on the tv??? Nothing last night and nothing tonight!! I thought something was gonna be on so I waited to watch that only to find out it was an episode I had already seen!!! :dohh: If I'd known that I probably would've watched a film!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> Don't you just hate it when there's nothing interesting on the tv??? Nothing last night and nothing tonight!! I thought something was gonna be on so I waited to watch that only to find out it was an episode I had already seen!!! :dohh: If I'd known that I probably would've watched a film!!!

I have just caught up on 3 episodes of criminal minds lol -must have been working night shifts when they were shown 
TV is rubbish considering all the channels lmao
:haha::haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

I went to go put on a pair of slacks to go to my second job - yeah, I'm wearing another maxi skirt. I can't button my pants. In a panic, I got on the scale - not a single pound has been gained lol 

Ohhhh fun times. Haha


----------



## DecemberWait

I've gained 4lbs since my week 5 weigh in 0_0 according to the scale at the Dr's office but I had just eaten before I went soooo :haha: I will weigh in tomorrow am for my official 6 week weigh in.


----------



## Eltjuh

I weighed less on my doctor's scales than I did at home..... I was naked when I weighed myself at home and it was first thing in the morning, and at the doctor's office I was wearing clothes and shoes and it was later on in the day.... 
Scales must've been wrong in the doctor's office as I weighed myself again at home a couple of days after and was still the same as before... 


Found something to watch btw... some bad chick-flick... it's called Nearlyweds.. never seen it before, and it's not very good, but better than nothing! :winkwink: haha
All the programs I usually watch have either finished completely, or have finished the season so I have to wait until the new one comes out :dohh:


----------



## moondust7

Eltjuh said:


> I weighed less on my doctor's scales than I did at home..... I was naked when I weighed myself at home and it was first thing in the morning, and at the doctor's office I was wearing clothes and shoes and it was later on in the day....
> Scales must've been wrong in the doctor's office as I weighed myself again at home a couple of days after and was still the same as before...

Whaaat?! :haha: I always weigh more at the doctor's office! You lucky girl! I wish I had your doctor's scale.


----------



## Eltjuh

I wish I had his scales!! :haha: I really need to try and not gain too much weight though, worried about getting it off again afterwards... I'd been trying to lose weight before I got pregnant, kept dieting and then stopping and then dieting again. Then the month I got pregnant I was actually determined to keep it up and had lost some weight so was off to a good start and then I got my bfp! Obviously very happy I got my bfp!! But can't really diet whilst pregnant and wouldn't want to!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've gained a 1lb by the midwifes scales but ill check on my own 2moz lol. 
I'm in bed now . Shattered sleep time4 me . X I've stil got this cough. Don't bother me in day. Come bed time I can't stop. Night girls. Wonder what symtoms we will all wake up with x 
As for tv I've just watched the only way is essex lool x


----------



## J_Lynn

G'night!!

I hardly have the time to sit and watch TV, but when I do it's always either food network, TLC, NCIS (LOVE Gibbs!!), Burn Notice or day time talk shows. Oh, American football and hockey during the seasons.


----------



## BaniVani

Ladies...I have a belly and I'm only 6 weeks! I get really bloated during the day. I lost 6 pounds in one month. I think I'll end up gaining a few in the next few weeks. My appetite is starting to increase. I eat at 7am, 12pm, 4pm, 7pm and a tiny snack late into the evening. I do try eating small meals. My hairdresser told me she had gained about 80 pounds when she was pregnant!!! I don't want to be the girl who puts on that kind of weight!


----------



## LisK

Do you all have Netflix in the UK? That's how I'm entertaining myself this summer while all the shows are on hiatus.


----------



## wavescrash

Totally meant to post this in my 2ww group thread lol.


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/5w-1.jpg
5 weeks today!

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/5w-2.jpg

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumber3/1-1.jpg

Took another of my FRERs today just because I have it. I figured 21dpo was a good time to use it. I have one left and I'm going to take it on Friday just because I'm a little paranoid that my boobs weren't as sore this morning lol. Ridiculous I know but there's no harm in using it just for some reassurance.

Anyway, the bottom test was from this morning, 21dpo/5 weeks along. The test is finally where I wanted it to be lol.

We're moving, spur of the moment, this weekend. We're moving out of our apartment and moving in with OH's brother's stepmom. (It's his half-brother's stepmom if we're getting technical.) She has 3 spare bedrooms so our girls each get their own room and she has an extra living room they're not using & said we can claim it as ours. She has a huge inground heated swimming pool in her backyard with a slide & diving board which I'm BEYOND excited about. She's also only charging us $300/month in rent as opposed to our current lease which is $620/month plus electric, cable & internet. OH has been unemployed since December & has had trouble finding work and we're kinda at rock-bottom financially so we have to do this. It'll be a good thing though because since we'll be living with them, he can return to work at his old job doing inventory because his half-brother's dad works there & they can carpool (our current issue is we only have 1 car & I work 40 hours a week.) So my parents are taking the girls from Friday night to Sunday night & we're moving all weekend. Sunday morning we're taking a break to go to the zoo with my parents & the girls though so that should be fun. So I may be MIA Saturday & Sunday but I'll check up on everyone on my phone.


----------



## chulie

Wow waves you have a very fit little bump!! Sounds like things have worked out VERY well!!! That's awesome. So happy to hear!!! Cheaper rent AND a pool! That's perfect. 

Didn't hear back from my she's office today. Was sort hoping I would :( hopefully tomorrow ill get the "all clear" I'm hoping for. The website for the lab company says most dr's have their results in 24 hours. So ill wait till the afternoon and call. :) :)


----------



## DecemberWait

wavescrash, your tests look EXACTLY like mine...seriously day-to-day exactly the same! I think I will do one more tomorrow after my beta just to label it with the beta but that will be it since there's no point in testing again after I get my US done on Thursday next week :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Waves - glad to hear about the move, that sounds perfect!!! Wonderful timing for it as well! Have fun!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I want a pool! Lol. Lucky duck!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I watch tons of tlc during the day, a baby story lol.... And hubby gets control of the remote at night, we like big bang theory, rules of engagement and two and a half men :)


----------



## chulie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I watch tons of tlc during the day, a baby story lol.... And hubby gets control of the remote at night, we like big bang theory, rules of engagement and two and a half men :)

Your my kinda girl...those my favorite shows. Haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yessss!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have a huge crush on the dude on rules of engagement, the really dumb one, hes so hilarious!


----------



## J_Lynn

chulie said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I watch tons of tlc during the day, a baby story lol.... And hubby gets control of the remote at night, we like big bang theory, rules of engagement and two and a half men :)
> 
> Your my kinda girl...those my favorite shows. HahaClick to expand...

I don't like Two and a Half Men ever since Ashton started .... it sucks now. The pre-Ashton episodes? Oh yeah, I'm all over them. LOVE that show.


----------



## wavescrash

chulie said:


> Wow waves you have a very fit little bump!! Sounds like things have worked out VERY well!!! That's awesome. So happy to hear!!! Cheaper rent AND a pool! That's perfect.




DecemberWait said:


> wavescrash, your tests look EXACTLY like mine...seriously day-to-day exactly the same! I think I will do one more tomorrow after my beta just to label it with the beta but that will be it since there's no point in testing again after I get my US done on Thursday next week :)




J_Lynn said:


> Waves - glad to hear about the move, that sounds perfect!!! Wonderful timing for it as well! Have fun!




Nikkilewis14 said:


> I want a pool! Lol. Lucky duck!

Thanks ladies!!! It's weird because when I suck in, there's still the rounded "pouch" so it's not entirely bloat so I'm just assuming it's because I've already carried 2 full-term babies lol. Just makes it harder to hide until 12 weeks or whenever I wind up caving/telling lol.

I have 12 days until my ultrasound and it's going to draaaag on by but I'm hoping working 40 hours a week & our new swimming pool/moving will help pass the time lol. I've never wanted it to be a Monday so bad in my life haha.

The pool is pretty awesome, I must say.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aghhhh!! I wish!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Hey ladies,
Is it too late to join this group? DH and i got our BFP on sunday (4 days ago) as a HUGE surprise! We were waiting for the cycle to end to start our testing for IVF (possible PCOS and low egg count)
This will (hopefully) be our first and i am FREAKING out! Every little cramp and lack of symptoms. How i wish the cramps would leave now.

x


----------



## J_Lynn

I spend my entire summer at the pool - I can't tell you how many of my friends are like "at you laying out today? ill be over shortly" I'm trying to swim 30-45 minutes a day for 3-4 times a week. I hate the chlorine though so sometimes I don't want to fool with it .... But hubby always makes sure it's low enough it won't bother too much. 

I love having a pool to go to, it's at my mother in laws - we have too many trees at our house so it would be too much of a pain to keep it clean so we don't have one, but when we sell this house in a couple years and build we will make sure we have a pool. They're cheap in the south to do - I remember in Minnesota it was like $25k to have a pool installed because of all the extra work involved due to the extreme cold in the winter. 

Ahhh I know what I'm doing after work tomorrow - pool time! Well, maybe - out heat index has been 105+ and I can't let the baby get over 102, so we shall see.


----------



## wavescrash

Real quick... Is anyone else having sharper, random ovary pains? Feels like ovulation pains but I'm getting it on both sides. Just not sure if its normal because I don't recall it from my previous pregnancies.


----------



## wannabubba#4

HockeyWife86 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Is it too late to join this group? DH and i got our BFP on sunday (4 days ago) as a HUGE surprise! We were waiting for the cycle to end to start our testing for IVF (possible PCOS and low egg count)
> This will (hopefully) be our first and i am FREAKING out! Every little cramp and lack of symptoms. How i wish the cramps would leave now.
> 
> x

Hi and welcome :flower: Congratulations on your BFP :hugs:

Lovely little bump waves; I am hugely bloated lol - in any other weather I could hide it well under baggy jumpers etc but it is so warm here it is becoming increasingly difficult to disguise haha -last pregnancy I was in maternity clothing at around 7/8 weeks as I was so big then too

wavescrash and JLynn -how lucky with your swimming pools -that is bliss!! Although I suppose you do need the weather to go with it haha - would not get used much here in West Scotland haha:haha:

GP appointment today and really nervous :wacko::wacko:; more nervous than I was with my first haha when I was only 20yo -feel I will be judged for having a baby at 40:nope:

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Mornin girls :) I woke up in the. Night almsot in tears with how sore my boobs were lol. There not to bad now tho. They seem to be ok in the day sore at night x


----------



## mummy2o

welcome HockeyWife86. We're lovely group of people here.

Good luck on your appointment, wannabubba. I don't think you'll be judge. People are having babies later and later now days.


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Mornin girls :) I woke up in the. Night almsot in tears with how sore my boobs were lol. There not to bad now tho. They seem to be ok in the day sore at night x


Do you wear a bra at night? that may help. I am the same -am going to pick up a sports bra today to try that. Every time I roll over I wake up with shooting pain through them! :growlmad: 



mummy2o said:


> welcome HockeyWife86. We're lovely group of people here.
> 
> Good luck on your appointment, wannabubba. I don't think you'll be judge. People are having babies later and later now days.

Yeah we are a lovely group of people here (If I say so myself haha :haha:)


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh hun I wear a bra ill have to buy a sports one and try that. I feel sick today, not to bad bt defo not feeling great x



wannabubba#4 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Mornin girls :) I woke up in the. Night almsot in tears with how sore my boobs were lol. There not to bad now tho. They seem to be ok in the day sore at night x
> 
> 
> Do you wear a bra at night? that may help. I am the same -am going to pick up a sports bra today to try that. Every time I roll over I wake up with shooting pain through them! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> welcome HockeyWife86. We're lovely group of people here.
> 
> Good luck on your appointment, wannabubba. I don't think you'll be judge. People are having babies later and later now days.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we are a lovely group of people here (If I say so myself haha :haha:)Click to expand...


----------



## DecemberWait

I've been feeling sick this morning but I think again it's just exhaustion. I feel like I haven't slept in weeks! I left for work early so I can hopefully get my blood work done before work...that way I should at least have my beta tomorrow afternoon since it usually takes 24 hours. 

Six weeks today! I'll be taking my very last pregnancy test today... yes... very last! Also I weighed myself this morning and I have only gained one pound according to my scale, not five...I thought five didn't sound right!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Thanks ladies! Ill admit I was reading through earlier posts to try and catch up on stories and you are all very lovely! Hopefully I dont get too annoying with my freak outs!


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome HockeyWife86!!! And congrats!! 
If you let me know when you're due I can add you to the list... Also if you have any scan dates I can add them too!! 




wavescrash said:


> Real quick... Is anyone else having sharper, random ovary pains? Feels like ovulation pains but I'm getting it on both sides. Just not sure if its normal because I don't recall it from my previous pregnancies.

I've been having them. They're like shooting pains for me, they come and are gone almost straight away. I thought I only got them on the right but got them on the left last night aswell... I don't remember having them last time either, so was a bit worried about it, or not sure whether I should be. Just putting it down to everything growing and stretching now though... :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Yeh hun I wear a bra ill have to buy a sports one and try that. I feel sick today, not to bad bt defo not feeling great x
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Mornin girls :) I woke up in the. Night almsot in tears with how sore my boobs were lol. There not to bad now tho. They seem to be ok in the day sore at night x
> 
> 
> Do you wear a bra at night? that may help. I am the same -am going to pick up a sports bra today to try that. Every time I roll over I wake up with shooting pain through them! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> welcome HockeyWife86. We're lovely group of people here.
> 
> Good luck on your appointment, wannabubba. I don't think you'll be judge. People are having babies later and later now days.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we are a lovely group of people here (If I say so myself haha :haha:)Click to expand...Click to expand...

You could use a nursing bra if you have any....


----------



## DecemberWait

HockeyWife86 said:


> Thanks ladies! Ill admit I was reading through earlier posts to try and catch up on stories and you are all very lovely! Hopefully I dont get too annoying with my freak outs!


I was supposed to start a bunch of testing including egg quality for potential IVF when I got my BFP...isn't it nice when life throws that lovely BFP at you just in time? :)


----------



## chulie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I have a huge crush on the dude on rules of engagement, the really dumb one, hes so hilarious!

Omg!!! Hahahahaha most definitely love him!!!!!


----------



## chulie

Welcome hockeywife!! 

As for shooting pains. Oh yeah!! I get them mostly if I'm lying in bed and accidentally stretch or something. Omg...pain shoots through my lower abdomin so bad!exactly like a pulled muscle.....

Sore boobs......yeah, my suggestion is to buy the best sports bra you can afford. I LIVED in one my whole last pregnancy. Even after my dd was born...for the first month( they're SO much easier to nurse and put a nursing pad in). I wore them so much that I had a little skin tag on my boob (if you know what that is?).....basically it flaked off and died one day because it never got to breathe. Lmao. 
Someone once said wearing a sports bra restricts milk flow but I can assure you I had ZERO issues nursing and I'm not kidding when I say I lived in it morning, noon and night!!! Hahahahaha.

Ladies I'm currently holed up at home in SO much pain. I pulled a muscle in my neck and I can't move. I've got a heating pad on it but omg....so painful. Someone said regular Tylenol or this stuff called Traumeel works but I don't have either at home and can't really drive to get it. Hahaha. Ill have to wait till dh gets home.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome hockeywife!

Woke up again withsevere nausea but it is gone, at least i wasnt sick this a.m! It was such a lovely morning waking up in this house! I got projectile vomited on! Baby has a diaper rash from teething, we have appointments today....gunna be a lovely day!!!

Hope all yourdays are better! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

chulie said:


> Welcome hockeywife!!
> 
> As for shooting pains. Oh yeah!! I get them mostly if I'm lying in bed and accidentally stretch or something. Omg...pain shoots through my lower abdomin so bad!exactly like a pulled muscle.....
> 
> Sore boobs......yeah, my suggestion is to buy the best sports bra you can afford. I LIVED in one my whole last pregnancy. Even after my dd was born...for the first month( they're SO much easier to nurse and put a nursing pad in). I wore them so much that I had a little skin tag on my boob (if you know what that is?).....basically it flaked off and died one day because it never got to breathe. Lmao.
> Someone once said wearing a sports bra restricts milk flow but I can assure you I had ZERO issues nursing and I'm not kidding when I say I lived in it morning, noon and night!!! Hahahahaha.
> 
> Ladies I'm currently holed up at home in SO much pain. I pulled a muscle in my neck and I can't move. I've got a heating pad on it but omg....so painful. Someone said regular Tylenol or this stuff called Traumeel works but I don't have either at home and can't really drive to get it. Hahaha. Ill have to wait till dh gets home.

Hope yourneck gets better i hate when i pull a muscle!


----------



## J_Lynn

Well, my boob pain came back this morning :| Now that it's back - I decided if it goes away again, I am not going to mind. I can't look at them or even think about them without it hurting. Goodness. 

I made chocolate chip muffins this morning - they're currently in the oven. I plan on eating 3 of them. Yup. No judging. LOL


----------



## dbluett

Hi ladies! Took a HPT yesterday and got a BFP! Had bloodwork this morning for beta. Expected due date 3/15/14.

Wish everybody the best of luck!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Welcome and congrats!!! :) How long have you been TTC?


----------



## dbluett

Hi J_Lynn! We have been trying for 3 years.


----------



## J_Lynn

Yay! I love seeing all of us LTTTC'ers come over to the "Hey look, I'm knocked up!" side of things :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome dbluett! :) congrats!


----------



## Eltjuh

it seems to happen to people quite a lot... my friend was on the waiting list for IVF and got her bfp then! And as for me, we had literally just got hubby an SA done and got the results, they came back fine and that cycle we got a bfp! :happydance: (not that we probably needed anything more than an SA, but we thought his anti-depressants might be affecting his :spermy:)


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh... Im at work, on my feet for 8 hours and have been here only 3 hours so far today. Already my feet are killing me, I feel a pain in my tailbone when I walk (assuming sciatica) and I'm so exhausted I could just drop dead right where I stand. I hate the first trimester lol. I want that pregnancy glow and supposed second tri energy boost already.


----------



## J_Lynn

^^ me too! I am so tired of being tired! 

Since I have been freaking myself out with the lack of symtoms here, I decided to POAS again this morning. Test is still just as dark, if not just a titch darker than the control line. Last time I did one was a week ago ... so I think I'm still OK. I told myself last night I'd stop freaking out, but I just needed a little bit of reassurance. So I'm going to relax now and just wait for next Friday's ultrasound. I can't wait to see my little raspberry - I'll be just a couple days shy of 8 weeks, so I hope I see a little peanut shape in there :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Is anyone elses legs like achey? Mine are from my thighs to my calves :( maybe i need more water... 


Oh i cant wait for second tri too! this sleepiness is for the birds!


----------



## J_Lynn

No achy legs - thank goodness! Maybe you need some potassium - my legs get achy when I'm low on potassium. Banana time! haha


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted on this thread very ofter BUT I want you all to know that I am rooting for you and you give me so much strength and comfort. I have been keeping up to date with your posts but also trying to be cautiously optimistic and not get too carried away....until today!! Today was the first ultrasound I have ever had and I think I love them...like I want to have a machine and a tech in my home..LOVE. I am 5w6d. Saw a beautiful dot...absolutely stunning. Also a flicker....ahhhh heaven. Heart rate was 107. This info was all provided by tech so looking forward to seeing Dr soon to get a replay. 
I am so looking forward to hearing about your u/s, bumps, updates! Keep up the good work ladies!! I am trying my best with the exercise, coffee abstinence (not winning that battle),vitamins every day, healthy food and lots of water. My symptoms are sleepy, peeing often, slightly nauseous and "tingly" boobs/nips. Oh and the symptoms I am not admitting I have are moodiness (specifically to that confusing/irritating/lethargic species known as husband) and gassy (which as a LADY, is obviously impossible). 
Breaking out the mat clothes and sundresses...this is going to be a lovely hot and PREGNANT summer for me (in Canada where summer just started and will end in a matter of weeks) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## J_Lynn

That is wonderful :) Congrats!!!! 


Does anyone's office have the ability to get a stuffed teddy bear with a recording of your baby's heartbeat on it?? My clinic does it for $30, and they have giraffes, teddy bears, pandas, monkeys, etc ... a bunch to choose from - and they'll put your baby's heartbeat recording in it so you can keep it as a keep sake, or buy one for the grandparents whoever you want. I think that's an adorable idea but some people at work said it's creepy. Thoughts? I thought it was a beautiful way to keep your baby close to you.


----------



## dbluett

J_Lynn said:


> ^^ me too! I am so tired of being tired!
> 
> Since I have been freaking myself out with the lack of symtoms here, I decided to POAS again this morning. Test is still just as dark, if not just a titch darker than the control line. Last time I did one was a week ago ... so I think I'm still OK. I told myself last night I'd stop freaking out, but I just needed a little bit of reassurance. So I'm going to relax now and just wait for next Friday's ultrasound. I can't wait to see my little raspberry - I'll be just a couple days shy of 8 weeks, so I hope I see a little peanut shape in there :D

Good luck!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

TTLiveADream said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread very ofter BUT I want you all to know that I am rooting for you and you give me so much strength and comfort. I have been keeping up to date with your posts but also trying to be cautiously optimistic and not get too carried away....until today!! Today was the first ultrasound I have ever had and I think I love them...like I want to have a machine and a tech in my home..LOVE. I am 5w6d. Saw a beautiful dot...absolutely stunning. Also a flicker....ahhhh heaven. Heart rate was 107. This info was all provided by tech so looking forward to seeing Dr soon to get a replay.
> I am so looking forward to hearing about your u/s, bumps, updates! Keep up the good work ladies!! I am trying my best with the exercise, coffee abstinence (not winning that battle),vitamins every day, healthy food and lots of water. My symptoms are sleepy, peeing often, slightly nauseous and "tingly" boobs/nips. Oh and the symptoms I am not admitting I have are moodiness (specifically to that confusing/irritating/lethargic species known as husband) and gassy (which as a LADY, is obviously impossible).
> Breaking out the mat clothes and sundresses...this is going to be a lovely hot and PREGNANT summer for me (in Canada where summer just started and will end in a matter of weeks) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Awe so glad everything is well! Welcome! :):happydance:


----------



## chulie

Welcome liveadream!!! How awesome!! Congrats on your pregnancy!! I do agree u/s are a really beautiful thing!! 

Nikki....yes. When you get a private 3D scan here in Canada part of the package is a bear with the babies heartbeat. Maybe cause its my babies heartbeat but nothing could be creepy about that!!! ;) 

So I hadn't heard from my dr's office so I called. They still don't have my results....but the nurse did confirm that my dr made a note that it was "lightly positive"........ :( I'm hoping since I called and she knows I'm worried when the results do come in they'll call me. She said probably by tomorrow......I can't tell my dh because he'll just be so nervous and stressed and there's no point in BOTH of us worrying......so glad I have you ladies to tell.


----------



## J_Lynn

TTLiveADream said:


> Breaking out the mat clothes and sundresses...this is going to be a lovely hot and PREGNANT summer for me (in Canada where summer just started and will end in a matter of weeks) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

THat's so funny you say that .... in Minnesota I said that all the time, we'd bust out our summer clothes in late June and pack them back up in August LOL


----------



## J_Lynn

chulie said:


> Welcome liveadream!!! How awesome!! Congrats on your pregnancy!! I do agree u/s are a really beautiful thing!!
> 
> Nikki....yes. When you get a private 3D scan here in Canada part of the package is a bear with the babies heartbeat. Maybe cause its my babies heartbeat but nothing could be creepy about that!!! ;)
> 
> So I hadn't heard from my dr's office so I called. They still don't have my results....but the nurse did confirm that my dr made a note that it was "lightly positive"........ :( I'm hoping since I called and she knows I'm worried when the results do come in they'll call me. She said probably by tomorrow......I can't tell my dh because he'll just be so nervous and stressed and there's no point in BOTH of us worrying......so glad I have you ladies to tell.

I'm glad my clinic isn't the only one who offers that, I'm going to get it. If they can hear a heartbeat next Friday, I will go ahead and get one then and send it to my mom - she's 1,000 miles away so that will be nice for her to have.

Keep us posted on what the Dr says :hugs:


----------



## Timtilly

Just made a march monkeys Facebook group!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/680849335275140/

It's a secret group! Xx


----------



## LisK

Timtilly said:


> Just made a march monkeys Facebook group!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/680849335275140/
> 
> It's a secret group! Xx

How do we join? When I clicked it gave me an error.


----------



## chulie

Yup I got the same error


----------



## moondust7

Wow this thread moves fast!! Thank you for all of the welcomes!

Chulie - wow, awesome - nice to be a day apart from each other! Hope that heating pad helps on the neck. How did you pull it?

Wannabubba - thanks I hope it's sticky too! And no you won't be judged at all. There are lots and lots of women having babies later (me included!! I'm 38)

J_Lynn - yep I am already very bloated too. Amazing how things start to fit differently almost immediately. Maxi skirts are cute though!! I grew up in Minnesota BTW, and lived in Alabama for a few years!!! In Cali now, but DH and I are thinking of moving back to Alabama next year (Huntsville)!

Eltjuh - ya I'm already 15 lbs up from where I want to be, soooo ya I guess dieting is out the window for me now too. And I had just started to lose a couple lbs this month! Oh well. Glad I don't have to diet now anyways!! 

Wavescrash - love the bump and test pics!!! Your new home sounds awesome. NICE pool.

Hi Hockeywife and liveadream!

Nikkilewis - dang projectile vomit... I'm sure your day can only get better from here!! I have had cramps in my feet at night. I take a calcium and that's supposed to help. I've heard magnesium helps too.

dbluett - we're due the same day!!

I have been feeling pretty nauseous... good sign!! I had my hcg and progesterone tested Monday, and hcg checked again yesterday. Am finding out the results today. REALLY hope they're good numbers!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all ok, I'm starving and having a few cramps but I no its because I'm hungry, I haven't kept of the loo weeing today lol. Been craving a cheese and onion sandwhich for days, so gna av1 x


----------



## J_Lynn

moondust7 said:


> J_Lynn - yep I am already very bloated too. Amazing how things start to fit differently almost immediately. Maxi skirts are cute though!! I grew up in Minnesota BTW, and lived in Alabama for a few years!!! In Cali now, but DH and I are thinking of moving back to Alabama next year (Huntsville)!

THAT IS TOO CRAZY! 

My whole family is from Huntsville!! My dad and sister still live there! I grew up in Minnesota, in Roseville - just outside of St. Paul and when my parent split up my dad moved back to Alabama and when my sister and I got out of high school we moved to Alabama as well. I ended up moving to Jackson, TN (just a little more than 2 hours north of Huntsville, up Hwy 72) but go home to Alabama often :) My mom still lives in Minnesota, as that's where she's from and she's a yankee through-and-through so she'd never make it down here. We lived in Alabama until I started school but my mom said she couldn't take more than 5 years of the south :haha:


----------



## waiting4damon

wavescrash-seeing your bump pics make me smile. i have stretchmarks too from my prior pregnancy. im glad im not alone. i am also 27, DH (25), DD(5). are you a petite lady? Im only 5'4" and always wondered if that was why I got awful stretchmarks?

hockeywife: mild cramping is actually reassuring in early weeks to my OB. She said it means a deep implantation :)


----------



## moondust7

J_Lynn said:


> moondust7 said:
> 
> 
> J_Lynn - yep I am already very bloated too. Amazing how things start to fit differently almost immediately. Maxi skirts are cute though!! I grew up in Minnesota BTW, and lived in Alabama for a few years!!! In Cali now, but DH and I are thinking of moving back to Alabama next year (Huntsville)!
> 
> THAT IS TOO CRAZY!
> 
> My whole family is from Huntsville!! My dad and sister still live there! I grew up in Minnesota, in Roseville - just outside of St. Paul and when my parent split up my dad moved back to Alabama and when my sister and I got out of high school we moved to Alabama as well. I ended up moving to Jackson, TN (just a little more than 2 hours north of Huntsville, up Hwy 72) but go home to Alabama often :) My mom still lives in Minnesota, as that's where she's from and she's a yankee through-and-through so she'd never make it down here. We lived in Alabama until I started school but my mom said she couldn't take more than 5 years of the south :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: I suppose I'm a yankee too. :winkwink: I grew up in Eagan, so pretty close to you! I loved Huntsville though - such a pretty city. I have lots of friends there now, so if the job search works out, we might move there. It would definitely be a better place to raise a family than the desert where I am now!!


----------



## J_Lynn

moondust7 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moondust7 said:
> 
> 
> J_Lynn - yep I am already very bloated too. Amazing how things start to fit differently almost immediately. Maxi skirts are cute though!! I grew up in Minnesota BTW, and lived in Alabama for a few years!!! In Cali now, but DH and I are thinking of moving back to Alabama next year (Huntsville)!
> 
> THAT IS TOO CRAZY!
> 
> My whole family is from Huntsville!! My dad and sister still live there! I grew up in Minnesota, in Roseville - just outside of St. Paul and when my parent split up my dad moved back to Alabama and when my sister and I got out of high school we moved to Alabama as well. I ended up moving to Jackson, TN (just a little more than 2 hours north of Huntsville, up Hwy 72) but go home to Alabama often :) My mom still lives in Minnesota, as that's where she's from and she's a yankee through-and-through so she'd never make it down here. We lived in Alabama until I started school but my mom said she couldn't take more than 5 years of the south :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I suppose I'm a yankee too. :winkwink: I grew up in Eagan, so pretty close to you! I loved Huntsville though - such a pretty city. I have lots of friends there now, so if the job search works out, we might move there. It would definitely be a better place to raise a family than the desert where I am now!!Click to expand...

I worked in Eagan for 6 years, right on Pilot Knob Rd and 694 :) I now work from home for the same company - but I loved Eagan - didn't love the housing prices, but I loved the city :D hahah

Huntsville is still nice, but it's changed a lot since the tornado ... everything has changed out there. Right after the tornado I couldn't get ahold of my family so I hauled butt down there and I actually got lost, there were no street signs or landmarks anymore so I got lost. And Huntsville got hit really bad in certain places, so it's changed a bit - but they're rebuilding slowly :) It's still a nice place to live, for sure!


----------



## chulie

....can I just say how nice it'll be once I can get to 8 weeks and I can use my Doppler....I know most say not to that early but...I found my dd at 8 weeks and I found my girlfriends baby at 8 weeks too so....ill just take it with a grain of salt and start trying at 8 weeks but once I get it I love listening at least once a week.....


----------



## LisK

chulie said:


> ....can I just say how nice it'll be once I can get to 8 weeks and I can use my Doppler....I know most say not to that early but...I found my dd at 8 weeks and I found my girlfriends baby at 8 weeks too so....ill just take it with a grain of salt and start trying at 8 weeks but once I get it I love listening at least once a week.....

I loved using my doppler too. I didn't start until after my 12 week scan, but it was nice to check in once a week and make sure everything was okay.


----------



## J_Lynn

I am afraid to buy one - I'd use it every single day lol


----------



## LisK

Scan tomorrow morning, ladies. I'm so nervous! I'm sure I won't sleep a wink tonight.


----------



## Eltjuh

chulie said:


> ....can I just say how nice it'll be once I can get to 8 weeks and I can use my Doppler....I know most say not to that early but...I found my dd at 8 weeks and I found my girlfriends baby at 8 weeks too so....ill just take it with a grain of salt and start trying at 8 weeks but once I get it I love listening at least once a week.....

I just 'won' one on Ebay earlier this evening £10 (incl. postage!) Pretty good!! haha :happydance:
Can't wait to start using it when I get it! But yeah, I definitely won't try before 8 weeks, but I know that can still be too early so won't freak out if we can't find it! Hubby is pretty good at finding it usually though, we rented one last time! But don't think we did till after 12 weeks, probably more like 18 weeks or so!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Eltjuh said:


> Welcome HockeyWife86!!! And congrats!!
> If you let me know when you're due I can add you to the list... Also if you have any scan dates I can add them too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> Real quick... Is anyone else having sharper, random ovary pains? Feels like ovulation pains but I'm getting it on both sides. Just not sure if its normal because I don't recall it from my previous pregnancies.
> 
> I've been having them. They're like shooting pains for me, they come and are gone almost straight away. I thought I only got them on the right but got them on the left last night aswell... I don't remember having them last time either, so was a bit worried about it, or not sure whether I should be. Just putting it down to everything growing and stretching now though... :shrug:Click to expand...

Morning! 
My cycles are all over so, going off bhcg levels, i'm due around march 16 (if our nugget is a sticky) but this may change.
Have an appointment with my GP to go over levels. Hopefully I can get into an early scan with my history.


----------



## HockeyWife86

chulie said:


> Yup I got the same error

Same error :(


----------



## moondust7

LisK said:


> Scan tomorrow morning, ladies. I'm so nervous! I'm sure I won't sleep a wink tonight.

Good luck!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

waiting4damon said:


> wavescrash-seeing your bump pics make me smile. i have stretchmarks too from my prior pregnancy. im glad im not alone. i am also 27, DH (25), DD(5). are you a petite lady? Im only 5'4" and always wondered if that was why I got awful stretchmarks?

Aw thanks :) I totally don't mind my stretchmarks.

I'm petite, 5'2" or so. Very short torso so I tend to get pretty big for my size when pregnant lol.


----------



## mummy2o

I hate symptoms. All mine have seem to vanished today. I'm now panicking that I will be miscarrying again. The only reassurance I have is I had none with my son. But that still wouldn't explain why I had them for the last week and now all gone.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Got somematernity clothes since boscovs had motherhood maternity stuff buy 3 get 1 free...i got 3/4 length for the fall and maxi dress and yoga pants! Keeping the tags on just in case! 

I have all my fall and winter maternity clothes from ella too so thats a plus! :)


----------



## measmummy

Hi, Sorry I've not been on here for a while! Been busy line watching!! ;-) I went to the doctor's yesterday and I have my first midwife appointment on the 24th. I'm only 4+2 weeks pregnant. I want my bump already!!! arrrrrrgh!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awesome meas!!


----------



## wavescrash

waiting4damon said:


> wavescrash-seeing your bump pics make me smile. i have stretchmarks too from my prior pregnancy. im glad im not alone. i am also 27, DH (25), DD(5). are you a petite lady? Im only 5'4" and always wondered if that was why I got awful stretchmarks?
> 
> hockeywife: mild cramping is actually reassuring in early weeks to my OB. She said it means a deep implantation :)




mummy2o said:


> I hate symptoms. All mine have seem to vanished today. I'm now panicking that I will be miscarrying again. The only reassurance I have is I had none with my son. But that still wouldn't explain why I had them for the last week and now all gone.

Yesterday I hit 5 weeks and I felt so normal and un-pregnant. I was a little tired but it could have been due to a lack of sleep more than anything. Boobs didn't hurt. No real nausea. Nothing at all. Today my boobs hurt again. I had bouts of nausea. I was paranoid yesterday though so I googled and a lot of women commented on a disappearance or lessening of symptoms around week 5 and then another surge of them around 6-7 weeks.


----------



## measmummy

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Awesome meas!!

Thank-you!!  

Looks like I'm due the latest in this thread at the moment... shows how early I tested! As for symptoms I've hardly got any apart from very light cramping pains every now and then. I'm waiting for the nausea to start. I suffered so bad with this in my first pregnancy. All worth it though!

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

There will be lots more ladies joining! :) remember its only the beginning of the month and there is a bunch of bfps everyday! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Last tests... haha I say that now but watch I'll be testing again next week lol.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-11 19.47.32-345258936.png
File size: 137 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DecemberWait

Here's my six week bump aka bloat and Omg it has never been worse. I have been filling out my work pants so I might have to invest in maternity slacks soon.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-11 20.05.14-1755361927.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## HockeyWife86

Bhcg levels from 58 mon to 126 wed to 318 fri. Nuggets holding on so far. Fx'd!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay HockeyWife86, that's great!! :)


And Yay wannabubba#4 (and me) for reaching 6 weeks!! :happydance: We're peas!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok, I'm tired even though my little man slept thru I cudnt sleep and I woke up heaving :( ! Errggh lol. X


----------



## HockeyWife86

Yaaay eltjuh and wannabubba! Congrats!


----------



## measmummy

DecemberWait said:


> Last tests... haha I say that now but watch I'll be testing again next week lol.

I know the feeling... I can't help but want to see those 2 lines again and again! Eeeeeep. So happy! xx


----------



## measmummy

I notice a lot of you have scans booked in already! I'm so jealous. In the UK we have 2 scans... one at 12 weeks and one at 20. It's a long wait for me!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm uk to and don't get. A scan til 12 weeks :( such a long time lol x



measmummy said:


> I notice a lot of you have scans booked in already! I'm so jealous. In the UK we have 2 scans... one at 12 weeks and one at 20. It's a long wait for me!!


----------



## measmummy

donnarobinson said:


> I'm uk to and don't get. A scan til 12 weeks :( such a long time lol x
> 
> 
> 
> measmummy said:
> 
> 
> I notice a lot of you have scans booked in already! I'm so jealous. In the UK we have 2 scans... one at 12 weeks and one at 20. It's a long wait for me!!Click to expand...

I wonder why it's different here. I've not even got a date yet so no doubt mine will be late.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm in the UK too, just got my letter 2 days ago with the date for my 12wk scan. I'll be exactly 12 weeks when I have it! (according to LMP, which has always measured right for me)

I think some hospitals just send them out earlier.. I don't know :shrug:


----------



## xxDreamxx

measmummy said:


> I notice a lot of you have scans booked in already! I'm so jealous. In the UK we have 2 scans... one at 12 weeks and one at 20. It's a long wait for me!!

I had a scan last pregnancy because it was an assisted conception pregnancy and my hcg stopped doubling. This time I am having one at 7 weeks because I am still under fertility clinic care and owing to my loss last time.

Otherwise, I believe the standard 12 and 20 weeks is the norm here in Australia


----------



## donnarobinson

I haven't got a date yet either I got it at around 10 weeks with my son and it was for excali 12 weeks, :) there still time . I think a lot of people have earlier scans due to past problems in pregnancy x it does go quickly altho it don't seem it will x


----------



## donnarobinson

I feel terrible. Went to the bank fort I was gna faint n burst into tears. Feel so sick, I had a sandwhich and a drink n feel a little better bt stil feel sick. Haven't been sick tho. My bells hurting to, hope ur ok x


----------



## mummy2o

I'm in the UK too, but the only reason I'm going to demand an early scan was due to a miscarriage last time. I'm super paranoid right now.


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> I feel terrible. Went to the bank fort I was gna faint n burst into tears. Feel so sick, I had a sandwhich and a drink n feel a little better bt stil feel sick. Haven't been sick tho. My bells hurting to, hope ur ok x[/QUOTED]
> 
> Did you look at your bank balance :winkwink: Only joking!! First thing that came to mind when I read that! :haha:
> Hopefully you feel better soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

mummy2o said:


> I'm in the UK too, but the only reason I'm going to demand an early scan was due to a miscarriage last time. I'm super paranoid right now.

Hope you're good at demanding, cause I don't think they give them to people unless they have a history of multiple miscarriages! Otherwise they'd have to give them to a lot of people, cause everyone is naturally gonna be worried if they've had a mc before.

Hope you get one though!


----------



## DecemberWait

Good luck today LisK!


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmaoo ! Ino yeh.. Thank u hun x hope ur ook x


Eltjuh said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> I feel terrible. Went to the bank fort I was gna faint n burst into tears. Feel so sick, I had a sandwhich and a drink n feel a little better bt stil feel sick. Haven't been sick tho. My bells hurting to, hope ur ok x[/QUOTED]
> 
> Did you look at your bank balance :winkwink: Only joking!! First thing that came to mind when I read that! :haha:
> Hopefully you feel better soon!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## mummy2o

Eltjuh said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the UK too, but the only reason I'm going to demand an early scan was due to a miscarriage last time. I'm super paranoid right now.
> 
> Hope you're good at demanding, cause I don't think they give them to people unless they have a history of multiple miscarriages! Otherwise they'd have to give them to a lot of people, cause everyone is naturally gonna be worried if they've had a mc before.
> 
> Hope you get one though!Click to expand...

I have an EPU about 5 minutes down the road. If you get there at 9 and say your cramping with pain, or spotting they'll book you in. Going to wait until the end of the month when I'm 7-8 weeks as thats when I started my mc.


----------



## measmummy

That's my usual reaction when I go to the bank! lol



donnarobinson said:


> I feel terrible. Went to the bank fort I was gna faint n burst into tears. Feel so sick, I had a sandwhich and a drink n feel a little better bt stil feel sick. Haven't been sick tho. My bells hurting to, hope ur ok x


----------



## DecemberWait

Ugh I'm already super exhausted :( Slept really well but I think tired is just going to be my default state for awhile no matter what. Still no sickness so maybe I won't get it...I should probably just be happy with that!


----------



## J_Lynn

I have no morning sickness either. I really don't have much of anything. I'm not even all that tired anymore, or hungry. I am going to be Debbie Downer at this point, because I'm really not feeling pregnant at all anymore. Sure wish I could get in sooner but my doctor says they're booked completely solid and unless I am bleeding or have severe cramping, it's a no-go for an earlier appointment. Boo.


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn said:


> I have no morning sickness either. I really don't have much of anything. I'm not even all that tired anymore, or hungry. I am going to be Debbie Downer at this point, because I'm really not feeling pregnant at all anymore. Sure wish I could get in sooner but my doctor says they're booked completely solid and unless I am bleeding or have severe cramping, it's a no-go for an earlier appointment. Boo.


It's so hard because we rely on symptoms but they can come and go and change a lot this early on. Try to stay optimistic even though I am struggling with that as well. Your scan is in a week and I'm sure you will see a healthy bean :) Would there by any way to get another beta to put your mind at ease?


----------



## J_Lynn

I tried asking for one of those, too - but they really think I'm just over-reacting. The nurse told me I don't need to waste my money on having another lab done and everything looked fine so I just need to wait.


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn said:


> I tried asking for one of those, too - but they really think I'm just over-reacting. The nurse told me I don't need to waste my money on having another lab done and everything looked fine so I just need to wait.


That sucks :( Try to stay optimistic...maybe you are just going through a symptom shift or maybe you just won't have a lot of symptoms...plenty of women don't have any and have healthy babies! Your numbers look awesome :) :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was cramping so badly last night that I thought for sure something was wrong, but no blood everytime I wiped!... Woke up this morning SICK and sore boobs... must be uterus stretching!

I get tons of scans because of my diabetes and to date the pregnancy and make sure its viable but other than that I wouldnt have tons.. I usually get one right at the beginning 5/6 weeks, if theres no heartbeat they book me for one the following week to see if there is one... then around 12 weeks, 20 weeks, and then once a month from 32 weeks to make sure baby isnt getting too big and to check my placenta flow. I think my last pregnancy I had about 10 scans. We had some bleeding issues/placenta issues and big growth issues, but other than that everything was perfectly fine, she was just a big baby at 37 weeks so they decided to take her at 38 weeks! She was 7 lbs 14oz so im sure she would have been over 9lbs if i went full term, maybe even 10! Yikes! Im glad they induced me when they did...


----------



## Eltjuh

So I just rang my surgery to ask if I could get my blood results printed out - trying to get a council house, very very long story, but it would possibly help for them to know (and see proof) that I'm pregnant... And she said: do you think they'll understand the medical terms... she said: it says Beta HCG 289..... I'm pretty sure she said 289!! And when I rang my doctor before, last friday about these same results I thought he said 89... So think I may have misunderstood him and they are actually 289! I'd feel so much better if they are! Thought 89 was pretty low for 4+4 (14dpo) I know the initial number doesn't really mean anything, but it would make me personally feel better!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They are both within normal rage for 4 weeks, 89 is on the lower side but still normal! either way it will be ok :)


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I tried asking for one of those, too - but they really think I'm just over-reacting. The nurse told me I don't need to waste my money on having another lab done and everything looked fine so I just need to wait.
> 
> 
> That sucks :( Try to stay optimistic...maybe you are just going through a symptom shift or maybe you just won't have a lot of symptoms...plenty of women don't have any and have healthy babies! Your numbers look awesome :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, but I do understand what they're saying - I am sure they get a ton of paranoid women that want to call every time they cough funny during pregnancy lol

I'm just staying neutral at this point, I see why my husband refuses to get excited this early now. He's a smart guy sometimes, I should listen to him more  I hate having to admit when he's had a good idea!! hahahaha


----------



## J_Lynn

Yeah, either 89 or 289 is good. That's the one thing I didn't understand at first is how the HCG levels vary so much from one person to the next, but sure enough - they can be "low" but as long as they rise, that's all that matters :D


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea I think thats why I am kind of "eh" about the pregnancy right now. Nothing I can do to change things so just going with it. I am excited but overly excited or wanting to change everything around in the spare bedroom is the last thing on my mind right now because until I get to 12 weeks everything is up in the air. In a way I feel guilty because with ella, since she was my first, I couldnt wait to find out the sex to shop around and do everything, I was wayyyy excited... This one.. I dont feel that way. Maybe because it was unexpected??? Maybe because im too early? I dont know.. I am sure in time I will get more excited!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

j lynn do u have the link fo rthe facebook group? i messaged u on face book but never got an answer. sorry for being a pain!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies - yay!! Eltjuh 6 weeks, so glad to be carrying my little pea haha

Went to GP yesterday and she was fab!!! Didn't blink an eye lid at my age; in fact when I told her I was pregnant she gave me a broad smile, congratulated me and said I knew you were going to tell me that, she could see it on my face when I walked in lol - Midwife booked for 7th Aug (we are on holiday before then and only one appt day per week) - so first bloods then and then scan a few weeks afterwards. YAY!!! 
So basically Holiday, midwife apt then scan date -ANYONE ELSE CRAZILY EXCITED ?????

Welcome to the new ladies and I will join Fbook page if it gets up and running.

xxx love to all xxx


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> j lynn do u have the link fo rthe facebook group? i messaged u on face book but never got an answer. sorry for being a pain!

Ugh - the message must have went to my 'other' folder!! I'll look now :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I wish we went on holiday cause it would make time go quicker! But yeah I'm REALLY excited about my scan!! haha


----------



## Eltjuh

J_Lynn said:


> Yeah, either 89 or 289 is good. That's the one thing I didn't understand at first is how the HCG levels vary so much from one person to the next, but sure enough - they can be "low" but as long as they rise, that's all that matters :D

True, though knowing it went from getting a (not too dark) positive FRER, means it must've been around what?? 30 or something when I did my test at 3+6 (9dpo) (and also only a 1-2 wk on digi at 10dpo) and for it to then go to 289 at 4+4 (14dpo) means it's gone up a lot more than if it was 'only' 89.


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm excited and nervous for my scan...praying so hard that we finally get to see and hear the heartbeat of a healthy baby.


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> Good luck today LisK!

Thanks! I'm in the waiting room right now. Can't wait to get this over with!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck w the scans ladies!


----------



## LisK

Well, there's a baby in there. :) Heartbeat was 141. Yay!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay congrats LisK!!


----------



## moondust7

Yay LisK!

Yesterday afternoon I got the call back from the nurse at my OB's office. My hcg went from 236 to 402 (Monday to Wed.) and my progesterone was 24 on Monday. She said those are good numbers. I know hcg didn't quite double but I'm still happy they are decent numbers. So, hopefully hcg keeps going up!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, a lot of people say they're supposed to double in 48-72 hrs, so I think it's fine! And it depends on whether you had them done at the same time aswell, cause I imagine that if it can double in 48 hrs it can go up quite a bit in a couple of hours! 

Looking good though!!! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

LisK said:


> Well, there's a baby in there. :) Heartbeat was 141. Yay!




moondust7 said:


> Yay LisK!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I got the call back from the nurse at my OB's office. My hcg went from 236 to 402 (Monday to Wed.) and my progesterone was 24 on Monday. She said those are good numbers. I know hcg didn't quite double but I'm still happy they are decent numbers. So, hopefully hcg keeps going up!!!

Yay!! Ladies - Good news all around. 
LisK do you have a pic to post? xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh jyst had brown blood.... And cramping :(


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats lisk xxx


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ugh jyst had brown blood.... And cramping :(

You just had a pap at the doctor, didn't you? It's probably something from them - since it's brown, it's old blood so they may have just irritated something and it's just coming out now. I wouldn't worry :flower:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yea i was thinking that.. i get a scan on monday so I will hold on on calling the doctor.. I have that RH factor so we worry about any sign of blood.


----------



## Eltjuh

I would call them straight away to be honest... worst thing they can do is say you don't need to worry (or best thing I guess). If not they'll probably send you in for an emergency scan or something! 

I know it could just be from your pap, but I personally would want to make sure. But ofcourse it's up to you!! :hugs: Hope everything is ok!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Completely off topic, but I need to get this out: 

I HATE MY "NEW" BOSS. THIS GUY IS A BLOOMING MORON. 

That's all. Oh my gosh I am SO glad it is Friday!! 1.5 hours left .... I can make it without cussing him out and getting fired. Must stay professional. Must stay professional.


----------



## Bexter81

I agree with eltjuh I would ring the docs what have you got to loose. I have been really struggling last few days with tiredness and nausea. I am obviously really transparent as my boss text one of my best friends at work to ask if I was pregnant ha ha not even told the family yet x x


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> Completely off topic, but I need to get this out:
> 
> I HATE MY "NEW" BOSS. THIS GUY IS A BLOOMING MORON.
> 
> That's all. Oh my gosh I am SO glad it is Friday!! 1.5 hours left .... I can make it without cussing him out and getting fired. Must stay professional. Must stay professional.

Haha hope it goes quick!


----------



## Mommywants4

:( Take it easy the rest of the day!


----------



## BaniVani

J_Lynn said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh jyst had brown blood.... And cramping :(
> 
> You just had a pap at the doctor, didn't you? It's probably something from them - since it's brown, it's old blood so they may have just irritated something and it's just coming out now. I wouldn't worry :flower:Click to expand...


SO funny! I dislike mine too. :growlmad: Maybe you can get away with telling him/her and then soon after say, "Gosh I'm so sorry..you know with the pregnancy and all.....I say the darndest things:angelnot::angelnot::


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks ladies! They told me to just keep my scan for monday! They are super busy there and said with how little it was they wouldnt be concerned and the cramping stopped... Guess well see !


----------



## DecemberWait

On a whim I called my doctor and got my results back already! Beta was 8,887 and progesterone was 17.9. My doctor is super happy as am I with those numbers! That's a doubling time of about 39 hours since my last beta of 131 on 7/1! They also said my prenatal panel came back all normal :) Yay!


----------



## J_Lynn

BaniVani said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh jyst had brown blood.... And cramping :(
> 
> You just had a pap at the doctor, didn't you? It's probably something from them - since it's brown, it's old blood so they may have just irritated something and it's just coming out now. I wouldn't worry :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO funny! I dislike mine too. :growlmad: Maybe you can get away with telling him/her and then soon after say, "Gosh I'm so sorry..you know with the pregnancy and all.....I say the darndest things:angelnot::angelnot::Click to expand...

I've used that a few times already :haha:

I got to the point on the phone with him the other day that I had to say, "Look - before I say something that I really regret, I need to end this call and we can pick this up after I have had time to think and cool down a bit" 

I've worked with my company for 8 years and I used to be in management and was over him by a few levels - but when I went work at home, the roles were reversed so I have a hard time adjusting to it sometimes. And he's a friend of mine outside of work, I've known him since he started 5 years ago and absolutely love him OUTSIDE of work. Inside of work - he has no clue what he's doing and it frustrates me because I can't be insubordinate and tell him how he's doing everything wrong. I'd say 4 out of 5 days of the work week we get along - but there's one day a week we are always butting heads. LOL


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> On a whim I called my doctor and got my results back already! Beta was 8,887 and progesterone was 17.9. My doctor is super happy as am I with those numbers! That's a doubling time of about 39 hours since my last beta of 131 on 7/1! They also said my prenatal panel came back all normal :) Yay!

Wonderful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> On a whim I called my doctor and got my results back already! Beta was 8,887 and progesterone was 17.9. My doctor is super happy as am I with those numbers! That's a doubling time of about 39 hours since my last beta of 131 on 7/1! They also said my prenatal panel came back all normal :) Yay!

Great numbers! Yay!


----------



## measmummy

I just read someone mentioned a facebook group? Could someone please send me the link


----------



## Nikkilewis14

meas u have to be invited.. I think K lynn can do it or anyone else on the group. whats ur nme on facebook?


----------



## brookettc3

Hey Ladies my name is Brooke I am 22 and I have been married to my amazing husband for 4.5 years. Together we have a 5 year old daughter, a 4 year old son, a 15 month old son, and I am currently 4+2 weeks pregnant with #4 due date 3/19/14 This pregnancy came as a complete surprise!! We weren't trying because I have a kidney problem that caused me to have my youngest preterm. I believe everything happens for a reason though so this baby is a blessing. ;)


----------



## DecemberWait

Welcome Brooke! 


Does anyone know if progesterone suppositories affect blood test results? It seems to be that they don't show in the blood levels and that whatever your level is shows your natural hormone level? That would be even better because that would mean my level rose 4 points by itself :)


----------



## wavescrash

brookettc3 said:


> Hey Ladies my name is Brooke I am 22 and I have been married to my amazing husband for 4.5 years. Together we have a 5 year old daughter, a 4 year old son, a 15 month old son, and I am currently 4+2 weeks pregnant with #4 due date 3/19/14 This pregnancy came as a complete surprise!! We weren't trying because I have a kidney problem that caused me to have my youngest preterm. I believe everything happens for a reason though so this baby is a blessing. ;)

I remember you from the trimester boards during my last pregnancy, congrats on #4!!


----------



## brookettc3

wavescrash said:


> I remember you from the trimester boards during my last pregnancy, congrats on #4!!

I remember you as well!! So many of us are expecting another already!! :) I love it!!!


----------



## wavescrash

I know! I've come across so many of the same ladies from back then who are expecting again. It's nice to see familiar faces too lol.


----------



## J_Lynn

I just had to complain about no symptoms didn't I?!? Well I sure wont ever be doing that again!!! Now I have heartburn, horribly fatigued and the worst crampy/pulling/stretching.

I'm sorry sweet pea, momma won't bitch about it anymore. *sigh*


----------



## wavescrash

OH MY GOD I noticed some ever-so-slight ankle swelling after working all day today. And I had some aches that make me think SPD is starting up super early this pregnancy. I had to go on a medical leave due to it, 3 months before my due date last time. Hoping things don't kick into full gear anytime soon :/


----------



## HockeyWife86

This is hard to do on my phone :( 
Hi to fellow newbies!
Yay lisk!! Thats so exciting
nikkilewis14 have you contactes your carerer?

this morning woke up and all symptoms GONE. Argh, please I just want the symptoms so I can at least know the nugget is in there :(


----------



## BabyDue

Hi everyone! I hope I'm not too late to join this thread, I found out a few days ago that I'm due with baby #1 on March 18th! I'm 30, husband is 31, and we are from Michigan. 

I have a million things running through my mind, this baby is almost a constant thought. I really feel like I need a support group! I'm really, really excited, but it's hard to let myself be because I'm worried about miscarrying. It's never happened to me, but so many people I know have had one, so I'm nervous to get too excited only to get crushed in a couple of weeks.

I keep taking hpt's and all are strong positive! That is great! However, I have not gotten a blood test, my doctor doesn't even do them unless there is a good reason. I keep reading people finding out their hcg levels - I wish I had that luxury! I won't see a doctor until 8 weeks. I keep telling myself - positive hpt's, my bbt has been staying high, and no blood. SO STOP WORRYING! Lol. 

So far my symptoms keep coming and going - three days of cramping and backaches, then two days of NOTHING (ahh! freaked the heck out!), and then today I got this feeling of "pressure" in my abdomen, but it doesn't feel like cramps. 

Anyhow, I'm really excited to have found some ladies who are going through this at the same time as me. I love reading about everyone else's symptoms and stories - I'm very glad to be meeting you all!


----------



## wavescrash

Welcome & congrats! No hcg levels for me either so I'm just trusting my body to do its' thing lol.


----------



## wavescrash

We just got these big/little brother/sister shirts and outfits in at work so I snagged this for Hannah. I think I'm going to take a picture of her and Autumn both wearing big sister shirts (we don't have any in Autumn's size at work, so I'm thinking of getting one off Etsy.com) and then sending that to our family to see if they catch on. That will probably also be our picture to post on Facebook. I nearly had a heart attack when I was setting that fixture and opened the boxes to see these shirts inside. It felt like it was meant to be lol.

Took my very last FRER today and the control line is getting lighter and lighter. I'm pretty happy with that. I used all my ICs as well so no more pee sticks for me. Just trusting in my body to do what it's supposed to and grow my little babe.

Also felt like sharing a day in the life of my bloat. Morning, mid-day, night. I wake up with a mini-bump (I'm attributing that to this being pregnancy #6, baby #3 and what they call "muscle memory") and by the end of the day, I look ridiculously pregnant for how early along I am. I said this every day during the beginning of my last pregnancy (with Hannah)... I have no idea how I'm going to hide this for so long. I wanted to wait until 12 weeks but I have a feeling it'll be more like 7 or 8 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







July1.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 3









July2.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









July3.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brookettc3

wavescrash said:


> We just got these big/little brother/sister shirts and outfits in at work so I snagged this for Hannah. I think I'm going to take a picture of her and Autumn both wearing big sister shirts (we don't have any in Autumn's size at work, so I'm thinking of getting one off Etsy.com) and then sending that to our family to see if they catch on. That will probably also be our picture to post on Facebook. I nearly had a heart attack when I was setting that fixture and opened the boxes to see these shirts inside. It felt like it was meant to be lol.
> 
> Took my very last FRER today and the control line is getting lighter and lighter. I'm pretty happy with that. I used all my ICs as well so no more pee sticks for me. Just trusting in my body to do what it's supposed to and grow my little babe.
> 
> Also felt like sharing a day in the life of my bloat. Morning, mid-day, night. I wake up with a mini-bump (I'm attributing that to this being pregnancy #6, baby #3 and what they call "muscle memory") and by the end of the day, I look ridiculously pregnant for how early along I am. I said this every day during the beginning of my last pregnancy (with Hannah)... I have no idea how I'm going to hide this for so long. I wanted to wait until 12 weeks but I have a feeling it'll be more like 7 or 8 weeks.

How adorable is that shirt?! Where do you work? What a great idea to announce the pregnancy. I agree I think I will be around 7-8 when I tell everyone too


----------



## wavescrash

brookettc3 said:


> How adorable is that shirt?! Where do you work? What a great idea to announce the pregnancy. I agree I think I will be around 7-8 when I tell everyone too

Thanks! I work at Target.

Last pregnancy, I wanted to wait until I was 12 weeks along for fear of a m/c and because I anticipated negative reactions from our family. Well I was so excited after an early scan at 7 weeks that I wound up telling my mom then. She was actually happy/excited and told various other family members for me. Some of them had more negative responses but quickly came around. My Mom said she would have been upset if I waited until 12 weeks to tell her. We waited until 10-11 weeks to break the news to my oldest child who was in total shock when we told her lol.

This time, I wanted to wait until 12 weeks because, again, fear of a m/c but also because I definitely anticipate negative responses. I know I did last time but didn't get them, however we're struggling financially big time right now. OH has been out of work for several months and we're breaking lease at our apartment to move in with OH's brother's step-mom until we get back on our feet. When I told my Mom we had to move the other day, I text her saying I needed to talk to her but couldn't call for another 2 hours. She said she was worried about what I needed to talk about and the first 3 things that came to her mind were "I left OH, me and the girls had to move back home," "All 4 of us had to move back home" & "OMG YOU'RE PREGNANT AGAIN & OH DOESN'T HAVE A JOB." This was just 2 or 3 days ago so when I do break the news to her, she's going to kill me for not spilling the beans then & there lol. I nearly died when she said that, though. So anyway... they're going to be upset we're pregnant again because they're super worried about us and our financial issues but this new living situation is going to help us big time and it's giving OH an opportunity to go back to work at his old job so he has some sort of income until he can find a better/new job. I know we'll be okay before the baby gets here, but our family won't see it that way. They'll just see that we're struggling right now. So all that being said, I'm terrified to break the news lol.

However, like my mom said last time, she'd be upset if I waited 12 weeks to tell her. My 7 year old is going to notice before then. I'm eating like a pig and bloated as can be. I can't hide it much longer. One of my co-workers who I told the news made comment today about how I need to stand differently so my bloat isn't so noticeable lol. And if my 7 year old knows, no way she can keep it a secret from my mom (they're very close.) And my mom knows me so well (she knew I was pregnant before I knew... in 2006 when I had my first m/c) that she'll be able to tell if she sees me anytime in the next few weeks. So I'll probably have to spill the beans around 7-8 weeks but I have my first scan around then (the 22nd, 7 and a half weeks along) so as long as all is well then... we may just tell.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

brookettc3 said:


> Hey Ladies my name is Brooke I am 22 and I have been married to my amazing husband for 4.5 years. Together we have a 5 year old daughter, a 4 year old son, a 15 month old son, and I am currently 4+2 weeks pregnant with #4 due date 3/19/14 This pregnancy came as a complete surprise!! We weren't trying because I have a kidney problem that caused me to have my youngest preterm. I believe everything happens for a reason though so this baby is a blessing. ;)

Ours was a surprise too! :). My little girl is only 6 months! Eeeeeek!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

HockeyWife86 said:


> This is hard to do on my phone :(
> Hi to fellow newbies!
> Yay lisk!! Thats so exciting
> nikkilewis14 have you contactes your carerer?
> 
> this morning woke up and all symptoms GONE. Argh, please I just want the symptoms so I can at least know the nugget is in there :(

Yes i already had a scan set up for monday to hear the heartbeat so im just going in then, all cramping and blood stopped, ill be honest it was very little butit still worried me,.. But j lynn is right, they did a pap on me a few days ago so its possible it was from that..





My boobs are kiiiiilling me and my back is so sore...i really am enjoying layin in bed on my ipad right now! Finally, what a long day!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BabyDue said:


> Hi everyone! I hope I'm not too late to join this thread, I found out a few days ago that I'm due with baby #1 on March 18th! I'm 30, husband is 31, and we are from Michigan.
> 
> I have a million things running through my mind, this baby is almost a constant thought. I really feel like I need a support group! I'm really, really excited, but it's hard to let myself be because I'm worried about miscarrying. It's never happened to me, but so many people I know have had one, so I'm nervous to get too excited only to get crushed in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I keep taking hpt's and all are strong positive! That is great! However, I have not gotten a blood test, my doctor doesn't even do them unless there is a good reason. I keep reading people finding out their hcg levels - I wish I had that luxury! I won't see a doctor until 8 weeks. I keep telling myself - positive hpt's, my bbt has been staying high, and no blood. SO STOP WORRYING! Lol.
> 
> So far my symptoms keep coming and going - three days of cramping and backaches, then two days of NOTHING (ahh! freaked the heck out!), and then today I got this feeling of "pressure" in my abdomen, but it doesn't feel like cramps.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm really excited to have found some ladies who are going through this at the same time as me. I love reading about everyone else's symptoms and stories - I'm very glad to be meeting you all!



Welcome! :) and congrats!


----------



## HockeyWife86

low level cramping on my right side and (tmi) slight discolor when wipe. So upset right now :(


----------



## J_Lynn

Ahhhh don't pull a Jinni (that's my name lol), that's what I have been doing to myself - I convinced myself earlier today that because all my symptoms went away my baby wasn't there anymore.

But all the symptoms came back with a vengeance this evening and even added heartburn to the mix. 

Don't get all down - like the girls have said before the symptoms come and go. But if any severe cramping or bleeding happens, go to the ER.

Just don't get too down, your bean can tell if you're upset :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh, and slight cramping is normal. And I have a yellow tinted discharge right now - I've been told your vaginal discharge will be funky at times lol


----------



## HockeyWife86

Has increased to bright pink :( if turns into red or thicker will call gp.

Hope you ladies are feeling well xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, welcome all new girls, hockeywife hope ur ok. Spotting in common early on, 

My boobs were killing last night , still quite sore now & defo bigger alredi, went up from a DD to a FF wen pregnant with my son! I hope I don't this time , I'm having some slight cramps, feel a little sick but not to bad x almost 7 weeks :) x


----------



## measmummy

Morning everyone!!

Nikkilewis14 I will message you my name  Hopefully you can add me to the facebook group. I'm just a bit wary of my sister who I know uses these forums finding out I'm expecting ;-) Though, we may be telling my family soon because I don't think I can hold the news in much longer!!

HockeyWife86 I have my fingers crossed that all is okay and it's just a bit of spotting. Try not to worry too much (easier said than don, I know). xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

I have my scan Monday, hopeful we see something more than a sac this time


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow this sure does move quickly lol 

Nikki and hockeywife -hope you are both okay and get the reassurance you need from your care providers xx :hugs:

Welcome to babydue and Brooke :flower: Congrats on your little beans xx

wavescrash - ooh not so good about the SPD Hope it is not so bad this time. I was on crutches from 16w last time and am terrified of it happening so soon this time. I have been doing extensive pilates exercises to increase my core stability and hopefully reduce it this time - but as you know, only time will tell.

AFM -It is my birthday and I am 40 WOW! The big 40 and pregnant haha :blush::blush: 

Have a super day people and bumps; the sun I still shining here and I am just having my breakfast made for me by gorgeous hubby, before going out to enjoy the glorious weather xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

ps Donna Fox on fbook - pic of me hubster on our wedding evening - him in a kilt xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

brookettc3 said:


> Hey Ladies my name is Brooke I am 22 and I have been married to my amazing husband for 4.5 years. Together we have a 5 year old daughter, a 4 year old son, a 15 month old son, and I am currently 4+2 weeks pregnant with #4 due date 3/19/14 This pregnancy came as a complete surprise!! We weren't trying because I have a kidney problem that caused me to have my youngest preterm. I believe everything happens for a reason though so this baby is a blessing. ;)

Congrats!! :) I'm sure I remember you being on the testing threads I used to do from about January this year??? Or am I confused with someone else?? :shrug:




wannabubba#4 said:


> Wow this sure does move quickly lol
> 
> AFM -It is my birthday and I am 40 WOW! The big 40 and pregnant haha :blush::blush:

Happy Birthday!!! :happydance: 


Welcome to BabyDue & brookettc3!! 

Hope you're both ok Nikki & Hockeywife! If you've had sex lately (hockeywife) you might get some spotting...


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy birthday hun, have a lovely day x


wannabubba#4 said:


> Wow this sure does move quickly lol
> 
> Nikki and hockeywife -hope you are both okay and get the reassurance you need from your care providers xx :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to babydue and Brooke :flower: Congrats on your little beans xx
> 
> wavescrash - ooh not so good about the SPD Hope it is not so bad this time. I was on crutches from 16w last time and am terrified of it happening so soon this time. I have been doing extensive pilates exercises to increase my core stability and hopefully reduce it this time - but as you know, only time will tell.
> 
> AFM -It is my birthday and I am 40 WOW! The big 40 and pregnant haha :blush::blush:
> 
> Have a super day people and bumps; the sun I still shining here and I am just having my breakfast made for me by gorgeous hubby, before going out to enjoy the glorious weather xxx


----------



## J_Lynn

Awe HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :)


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all! I'm nervous to be here. We have had a horrible year. My dd just turned one yesterday but for the first five months she had colic and other issues (she is my second). Then when all that settled down, my dad was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. Sadly, we lost my dad on June 20th. I have had a very emotional week knowing that my dad wouldn't be here to celebrate my daughter's birthday (the last words my dad said to me was "happy birthday"). Yesterday on dd's birthday, we got a bfp. I have calculated that I am due on march 18th! So excited to join this group. This will be my last baby. I'm in awe because it took 3.5 years for my son so I didn't think I would be carrying 1 baby, much less have others! My son will be 4 in september. I just turned 34 on June 17. HH 9months to us all!

(sorry that was long)


----------



## overcomer79

and I can't decide which signature to go with ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe yay hubby let me sleep in today! I soooo needed it!

Nauseous this am again, ill take it as a good sign! Scan in 2 more days!


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck with your scan!

I have 9 days until my first appointment/scan. The days are just dragging by!


----------



## LisK

overcomer79 said:


> Hi all! I'm nervous to be here. We have had a horrible year. My dd just turned one yesterday but for the first five months she had colic and other issues (she is my second). Then when all that settled down, my dad was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. Sadly, we lost my dad on June 20th. I have had a very emotional week knowing that my dad wouldn't be here to celebrate my daughter's birthday (the last words my dad said to me was "happy birthday"). Yesterday on dd's birthday, we got a bfp. I have calculated that I am due on march 18th! So excited to join this group. This will be my last baby. I'm in awe because it took 3.5 years for my son so I didn't think I would be carrying 1 baby, much less have others! My son will be 4 in september. I just turned 34 on June 17. HH 9months to us all!
> 
> (sorry that was long)


I'm so sorry about the loss of your dad. That must be so hard. :( Congrats on your BFP though! And welcome to the group!


----------



## J_Lynn

Overcomes - welcome and congrats, as well as my condolences. <3

Have any if ladies who have been pregnant before had random, indescribable feelings? As my husband and I were just leaving the house, I got on the front porch and just had to stop - I felt the feeling like just before your stomach starts turning when you're about to be sick, but it was in my uterus. If that makes any sense - it was the weirdest feeling but that's the best I can describe it. My husband kept asking what's wrong and worrying but it didn't hurt - it wasn't even uncomfortable, it was just WEIRD. Any of y'all had things like that happen? 

I really need to never complain about not having symptoms again because this is just getting crazy now


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh... it finally got me. MS started off strong this morning just shy of 6 weeks. :(


----------



## Eltjuh

overcomer79 said:


> Hi all! I'm nervous to be here. We have had a horrible year. My dd just turned one yesterday but for the first five months she had colic and other issues (she is my second). Then when all that settled down, my dad was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. Sadly, we lost my dad on June 20th. I have had a very emotional week knowing that my dad wouldn't be here to celebrate my daughter's birthday (the last words my dad said to me was "happy birthday"). Yesterday on dd's birthday, we got a bfp. I have calculated that I am due on march 18th! So excited to join this group. This will be my last baby. I'm in awe because it took 3.5 years for my son so I didn't think I would be carrying 1 baby, much less have others! My son will be 4 in september. I just turned 34 on June 17. HH 9months to us all!
> 
> (sorry that was long)


So sorry about your dad!!! :hugs:

But congrats! And we're happy to have you :)


----------



## DecemberWait

I am feeling pretty damn good today...then again I slept for 15 hours last night :haha: I think my husband and I are going to go out for lunch and then go see Pacific Rim later on!


----------



## Bexter81

I hope everybody is having a lovely day. Hi to all the new members. I could just eat my little boy today he is so adorable and I cant help but feeling that I am going to turn his little world upside down. Had the feeling of nausea alllllllllll day so far but no actual sickness. I hope my midwife gets in touch soon. I reckon im only 6+2 but if you go off my lmp im 9+1 if you are in the uk would you chase this up x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woohoo for morning sickness!not lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Bexter, I had my first mw appointment (booking-in) at 7 weeks last time. I remember, because we couldn't get hold of a number to cancel, so she turned up to our house (it was a home visit) and we had to tell her I had a miscarriage (which was literally confirmed about a day or 2 before then!) :cry:

So yeah I'd probably try to chase it up! Do you have a date for your 12wk scan yet??? 

When I was pregnant with my son my doctor told me to ring the mw at about 10 weeks and then one day I got a phonecall from the mw instead asking me to come in asap cause they wanted to see me before then!! Doctor obviously didn't realise that!!

I haven't spoken to a mw yet to make an appointment, but I am 6+1 by lmp, and if you went to see your GP they will have put you in the system by your lmp, so I would've expected your mw to have got in touch with you already!


----------



## donnarobinson

Evening girls, can tell uve all been enjoying the sun its been so quiet . I feel ill. I'm not a big summer fan. I use to be until I was fat lol. Give me a cosy winter night anyday.. 
I've had a night day with my little boy in the garden tho, 
He's currently fighting his sleep, he was falling asleep eating his tea and now won't go sleep lol x hope ur all well x


----------



## Bexter81

Thanks I first went to see my docs three weeks ago on monday as it was already scheduled and 2 days before I go my bfp. She was excited but as it was so early she told me to come back the following week with a sample and she confirmed I was pregnant two weeks ago on Tuesday. I hate waiting ha ha. The heat is getting to me a bit too and I feel so bad saying that as I usually love it x


----------



## mummy2o

Evening ladies and welcome to all the new ones.

I'm so exhausted! I've just got back from a fun fair outside my house. I promised my son that we'd go, but the heat and being on my feet. Ouch! My OH went on all the bigger rides with him whilst he was happy to go on the little ones by himself. He had a great time though so all is good.


----------



## BabyDue

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone! Hope everyone is doing alright today.

So I have a question! When are you planning on (or have you already) told your parents and in-laws? Both our parents live in the same town, three hours away, and we want to tell them in person.

We will be there next weekend, and I will be six weeks pregnant. Is that too soon to tell? We could always wait until we are in town next time, which would probably be a few weeks after that, most likely around nine or ten weeks preggo (if beanie sticks). 

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I told my family (siblings and parents) about 4 days after I found out... only because it was a special day for us (12 year anniversary of my sister dying) so I thought they could all use some happy news!! :) Was gonna tell them anyway, but if it wasn't so close to that date that I found out I would've told them straight away! - Also I was due my period on that day.... which is kind of weird, as I'm due on the 7th of March and my sister's bday was the 12th of March, and we always wanted to have a girl have my sister's name as a middle name.... Kinda freaky!

Anyway, I told my family almost straight away... But my husband has only told his brother... he wanted to wait to tell anyone until 12 weeks, but I would like to have someone to talk to if something goes wrong (again) and I would personally feel a bit upset if one of my sisters would be pregnant and not tell me until 12 weeks! Though I'd understand why... 
So hubby only told his brother, only because he was supposed to come to Legoland with us and ofcourse I couldn't go in many of the rides and he'd probably ask questions! 

But it's totally upto you when you want to tell your family!!


----------



## LisK

I told my family right away too. I had barely finished peeing on a stick and was already dialing my sister. :) Like Eltjuh	, I would want my family's support if something went wrong.


----------



## measmummy

Congrats and welcome!! Yay... we share due dates!! :-D xxx



overcomer79 said:


> Hi all! I'm nervous to be here. We have had a horrible year. My dd just turned one yesterday but for the first five months she had colic and other issues (she is my second). Then when all that settled down, my dad was diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. Sadly, we lost my dad on June 20th. I have had a very emotional week knowing that my dad wouldn't be here to celebrate my daughter's birthday (the last words my dad said to me was "happy birthday"). Yesterday on dd's birthday, we got a bfp. I have calculated that I am due on march 18th! So excited to join this group. This will be my last baby. I'm in awe because it took 3.5 years for my son so I didn't think I would be carrying 1 baby, much less have others! My son will be 4 in september. I just turned 34 on June 17. HH 9months to us all!
> 
> (sorry that was long)


----------



## workin4alivin

:thumbup:Hi!! I just got a BFP, due March 25th by LMP. 
CRAZY... My son turned 6mo today! We tried for year and half for him and we weren't even trying this time! 
Also got my BFP the day I was supposed to have major dental surgery and one day before my last day at my job (Was going to quit to stay home with my son) and now I have to call back and say "just kidding ha ha ha"
Congrats to everyone here and FX for everyone trying!!!!!


----------



## mummy2o

We haven't told anyone this time. We told a few friends last time and it ended badly. This time we're waiting until the 12 week scan.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

workin4alivin said:


> :thumbup:Hi!! I just got a BFP, due March 25th by LMP.
> CRAZY... My son turned 6mo today! We tried for year and half for him and we weren't even trying this time!
> Also got my BFP the day I was supposed to have major dental surgery and one day before my last day at my job (Was going to quit to stay home with my son) and now I have to call back and say "just kidding ha ha ha"
> Congrats to everyone here and FX for everyone trying!!!!!

Mu first is 6 months too! Congrsts!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

BabyDue said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes everyone! Hope everyone is doing alright today.
> 
> So I have a question! When are you planning on (or have you already) told your parents and in-laws? Both our parents live in the same town, three hours away, and we want to tell them in person.
> 
> We will be there next weekend, and I will be six weeks pregnant. Is that too soon to tell? We could always wait until we are in town next time, which would probably be a few weeks after that, most likely around nine or ten weeks preggo (if beanie sticks).
> 
> Thanks ladies! :)

Our entire family knows:). We only do the 12 weeks thing w facebook...


----------



## DecemberWait

Went out to lunch and felt really sick after eating but chalked it up to eating too much...Then fell asleep for two hours and woke up feeling like I was going to toss my cookies. Went to the movie and felt sick the whole time...tried to eat dinner and felt so terrible I couldn't finish it so maybe morning sickness is setting in after all. My boobs also hurt insanely bad and are giving off heat?! Ouch!


----------



## dbluett

wavescrash said:


> waiting4damon said:
> 
> 
> wavescrash-seeing your bump pics make me smile. i have stretchmarks too from my prior pregnancy. im glad im not alone. i am also 27, DH (25), DD(5). are you a petite lady? Im only 5'4" and always wondered if that was why I got awful stretchmarks?
> 
> hockeywife: mild cramping is actually reassuring in early weeks to my OB. She said it means a deep implantation :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> I hate symptoms. All mine have seem to vanished today. I'm now panicking that I will be miscarrying again. The only reassurance I have is I had none with my son. But that still wouldn't explain why I had them for the last week and now all gone.Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday I hit 5 weeks and I felt so normal and un-pregnant. I was a little tired but it could have been due to a lack of sleep more than anything. Boobs didn't hurt. No real nausea. Nothing at all. Today my boobs hurt again. I had bouts of nausea. I was paranoid yesterday though so I googled and a lot of women commented on a disappearance or lessening of symptoms around week 5 and then another surge of them around 6-7 weeks.Click to expand...

I hit 5 weeks today, and really have no symptoms. Going for 2nd beta on Monday. Fingers are crossed.

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## chulie

Hi lovely ladies. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I had such a crazy few days. All started Friday. I called my dr for those results and instead of booking my prenatal appt she just said the dr wanted to "see" me and I could just walk in Saturday morning. I asked for the results and she said she couldn't over the phone...I basically hung up and cried because if everything was ok why didn't they book my appt?? So around 6:30 that night I get a phone call from the nurse saying she spoke with my dr and wanted her to call me and book my prenatal appt. she's like even though she can't discuss the results over the phone, she hoped booking that appt would give me what I need to feel better! I said yes definitely and almost cried again. Hahaha. She was so nice and like "I hope that helps you feel better and have a better weekend?" I'm like absolutely!!!!! So I'm sooooo relieved and glad everything worked out. 

Told my in laws today and they were all so excited. My FIL cried. Hahah. He's so cute like that. So now our immediate families know. I plan to tell my extended family...my aunts and uncles in a couple of weeks at a family party....and then that will be it. Ill tell my boss but won't tell work or fb till 12 weeks. 

I went to a wedding today and my poor dad had to keep drinking and swapping wine with me. If someone bought me wine, he'd chug 1/2 his then swap glasses with me so it looked like I'd drank it. My dads not a huge drinker but ended up drinking like 6 glassss of wine in 3 hours and he was pretty hammered. It was so cute. On our way home in the car he's like "don't worry..I took one for the team!" Lmao. I dropped them off and my dad was asleep on the couch before I could even go in to pee. Hahahaa. So cute

Sitting on the couch watching dirty dancing. God I love this movie!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe thats so sweet with ur father !! 



Btw dirty dancing is my fave movieeee! :)


----------



## waiting4damon

Hi all. 
I work in the ER nights as an RN and it is kicking my butt!
Tonight I am nauseous, frequently dizzy, and have a major headache!
Anyone else want to join the nasty symptom pity party?

Hope you all feel better than I do.
Countdown to scan: 10 days


----------



## brookettc3

Eltjuh- yes, you totally remember me from then!! :)

Wavescrash- I am so sorry about your home situation! I pray your hubby gets a great job very soon! I think we have this idea that everyone is going to be negative about our pregnancies when things aren't ideal but us ladies are problem solvers. No situation is ideal there is always some sort of drama in our lives. I am sure some will be negative but I wouldn't worry about it and just think about the growing bean in our bellies! :) ps I totally went to target today to look for that big sis shirt :(

Has anyone thought of announcement ideas? Broke the news to family or siblings?


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh.... hate hot flushes!! :s just got up and feel like i've just finished exercising!


----------



## Bexter81

Yes I was complaining at 5 weeks that I had no symptoms but for the last week I have felt crap from the moment I have woke up aghhhhh. I have sneakily told my mum because she kept asking how my docs appointments were going apart from that we are going to try and wait x


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome workin4aliving!! Hope you have a good 9 months!! :flower:


Brookettc3, I remember now (well I looked it up!! :blush:) You stopped ttc cause you found out you had hyperthyroid?? (or maybe didn't stop...) Anyway it's funny you said you might be out forever in the March testing thread, and now you're in the due in March thread :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girl, welcome new girls. I woke up feeling sick and boiling hot . On the plus side my son slept thru so I got an ok sleep x


----------



## BaniVani

feeling the same ...but add constipated. Never had this problem in my life! My poor husband wants a hot sexual night and I am really not in the mood. How are you ladies feeling? I heard you may want sex all the time when pregnant. I wish that was my case, but how can constipation, nausea, and a bloated stomach get you in the mood :( my poor hubby


----------



## donnarobinson

Girls how would I no if I had food posioning ? 
Sorry 4 tmi.. But I cudnt keep of the toilet this morning & I feel reli sick , I don't no if its m/s or I've got food poisioning from bbq food yday , I'm scared incase I have & it hurts baby x


----------



## waiting4damon

Ugh, I feel like bloody hell. Didn't have nausea with my first, but that has all changed!


----------



## Bexter81

Do you have a walk in centre near you that you could get checked out with. Your probably just thinking food poisoning because it was a bbq but im sure you are just feeling grotty with ms. I hope you are both ok xcx


----------



## wannabubba#4

brookettc3 said:


> Has anyone thought of announcement ideas? Broke the news to family or siblings?

I done the bun in the oven thing for my hubby -went down like a lead balloon - was 6am and he was barely awake and ruching to get out for work lol :haha:

I made a family pic of the six of us for my mum, as she was asking for a family portrait and on one copy added a drawing of a baby with 'coming march' written on it haha - took her a minute but she was like 'what? really? OMG!!You? really?'

Everyone one else we just told, no gimmicks but mainly because my mum phoned her friends and told them, not realising she was one of the only people that knew (other than my DD) and then we had to quickly let others know so that they didn't find out from anyone else lol Even meaning I had to tell my dad over the phone as he was on his holidays and I didn't want him coming back 1 week later and everyone knowing but him.




donnarobinson said:


> Girls how would I no if I had food posioning ?
> Sorry 4 tmi.. But I cudnt keep of the toilet this morning & I feel reli sick , I don't no if its m/s or I've got food poisioning from bbq food yday , I'm scared incase I have & it hurts baby x

Are you having diarrhoea too? And are you actually being sick or just feeling sick? If you are at all concerned I would phone NHS24 for advice, hope you feel better soon xxx Take care :hugs::hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank u hun, I'm not feeling to bad now. I'm sure its just m/s because surely I'd feel terrible if it was food posioniong, if I feel worse ill defo go to the doctors x



Bexter81 said:


> Do you have a walk in centre near you that you could get checked out with. Your probably just thinking food poisoning because it was a bbq but im sure you are just feeling grotty with ms. I hope you are both ok xcx


----------



## donnarobinson

wannabubba#4 said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone thought of announcement ideas? Broke the news to family or siblings?
> 
> I done the bun in the oven thing for my hubby -went down like a lead balloon - was 6am and he was barely awake and ruching to get out for work lol :haha:
> 
> I made a family pic of the six of us for my mum, as she was asking for a family portrait and on one copy added a drawing of a baby with 'coming march' written on it haha - took her a minute but she was like 'what? really? OMG!!You? really?'
> 
> Everyone one else we just told, no gimmicks but mainly because my mum phoned her friends and told them, not realising she was one of the only people that knew (other than my DD) and then we had to quickly let others know so that they didn't find out from anyone else lol Even meaning I had to tell my dad over the phone as he was on his holidays and I didn't want him coming back 1 week later and everyone knowing but him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Girls how would I no if I had food posioning ?
> Sorry 4 tmi.. But I cudnt keep of the toilet this morning & I feel reli sick , I don't no if its m/s or I've got food poisioning from bbq food yday , I'm scared incase I have & it hurts baby xClick to expand...
> 
> Are you having diarrhoea too? And are you actually being sick or just feeling sick? If you are at all concerned I would phone NHS24 for advice, hope you feel better soon xxx Take care :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I had diarrhoea this morning , I'm just feeling sick not actually being sick. Yeh hun Ill defo ring them if I feel worse x


----------



## LisK

donnarobinson said:


> Girls how would I no if I had food posioning ?
> Sorry 4 tmi.. But I cudnt keep of the toilet this morning & I feel reli sick , I don't no if its m/s or I've got food poisioning from bbq food yday , I'm scared incase I have & it hurts baby x

With food poisoning you are usually violently throwing up and having it come out the other end for a number of hours. I had it at 15 weeks when I was pregnant with my DD. I was a mess. She was fine.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you hun, I think I'm fine and its just normal m/s x :) 




LisK said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Girls how would I no if I had food posioning ?
> Sorry 4 tmi.. But I cudnt keep of the toilet this morning & I feel reli sick , I don't no if its m/s or I've got food poisioning from bbq food yday , I'm scared incase I have & it hurts baby x
> 
> With food poisoning you are usually violently throwing up and having it come out the other end for a number of hours. I had it at 15 weeks when I was pregnant with my DD. I was a mess. She was fine.Click to expand...


----------



## J_Lynn

I woke up with my husband at 5:30 this morning and thought I was starving to death. I ate left over Mac and cheese (home made of course hehe) at 6am. Yeah, that has to violate every proper nutrition and rule for maintaining a healthy weight on the planet. lol


----------



## laurbagss

Hi everyone, im Laura, i'm 21 and expecting my 3rd baby!!! I am due 18th March and rather excited about thia pregnancy, it wasnt planned but wasnt prevented either!! Xx


----------



## Estesbaby

I'm due with my first baby on March 17th, this is only calulated by my LMP. I won't see the doctor at all until August. 26th when I'm 11 weeks. I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. My DH and I are so excited, but also very nervous. This is all so new to both of us, and we aren't entirely sure what to expect. 

I was disappointed with my first appointment being so far away, and even then my nurse told me I may not even get to see my baby if she is able to find the heartbeat without one. I'm trying to stay positive about it though. 

So far, I have had a progesterone test done the week before I found out, and I am now on vaginal suppositories, and I have had 2 HCG tests done. The first one was 111, and te second one was 260. 

H&H 9 months to you all!


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome laura :) 
Congrtz on the pregnancy I'm due march 3rd x


----------



## SophieBey

Hello Everyone, my name is Sophie, im 27 years old, married since October 2009 to a wonderful man :) we have an almost 3 year old our Princess Farah (in October) and I just found out i was pregnant last week on Monday morning. By my calculations I should be due around March 15th, although I should be able to confirm Tuesday morning when I get my bloods back :)


First pregnancy was an absolute surprise we werent trying, this time we have been trying for 10 months :)

H&H 9 mths to us all God willing xx


----------



## tinks80

Jumping in :) 

Pregnant with no5 waiting for ultrasound to hopefully confirms if not 1 sticky little bean due date est is 12-13march :)


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hi Ladies!!!

Can I join? I have no idea BnB had due date clubs...:happydance: I'm on here all the time and would love to go through this with some ladies as my OH is already tired of pregnancy talk and I'm not even six weeks. 

I have a LOT of thread to read over but I'm convinced I can catch up. 
I'd love to be added to the list. My EDD is March 8th/13 and I have my first midwife appointment on July 23rd and I cant wait. Hoping I may be able to hear a heartbeat but not getting my hopes up. 

I didn't make it to six weeks with my early miscarriage in early May and I can't wait for tomorrow to come so I can go father than I've ever gone before. :cry: I'm an emotional mess of hormones!


----------



## Mrs A

Welcome peeps :wave:


----------



## honeyprayer

Can I join? :flower:

Due march 20, 2014 and first scan is booked for August 1! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Wow a lot of new girls, welcome all of you & congrtz on ur pregnancys


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome new ladies! :). If you want the facebook link for our group on here, let me know! Its completely private so it wont show on ur news feed :)


----------



## MamaApple83

Hi Everyone.
Just found out three days ago that we are expecting! My due date is March 22,2014

So far this has been the longest three days of my life. I am finding I am freaking out about everything. I have a feeling that will happen till I can get into the doctor.

Praying for everyone to have a healthy nine months for you and the baby!!!


----------



## DecemberWait

Wow! Lots of new ladies, welcome!!

I am definitely still feeling nauseous today with insanely sore boobs. Plus tired, but that goes without saying at this point as it has been my biggest symptom. I find that I don't get as bloated on weekends as when I work a full day and I think it's because I have to go longer periods of time without eating at work, then once I do eat it really upsets my stomach. 

BTW if anyone is suffering from constipation, try some mango puree. I had a few days of no...um...movement so I drank some mango puree and that got the job done. Now I have a cup of it every evening! I think the one I have is from Bolthouse Farms.

Trying to do some cleaning and grad work today...we'll see how much I actually get done!


----------



## Ravenrose08

Hey guys, 
Im 6w today and due on March 9th ... i think. :D Can i be added to the facebook group also. My name is Lynn Kerr. :D


----------



## JessesGirl29

Just a little more info about me:

I just turned 29 in May and last year in September I put my foot down to my OH about wanting to try for a baby. We'd never used birth control (other than the pull-out method - sorry tmi!) for the five years we'd been together and I was worried about it taking a long time. I was ready to move on and find someone who did want kids if he wouldn't enertain the idea (I'm a strong willed persoanlity which is both good and bad). I never intended to get married in my life and my OH knew this from the beginning. I dare anyone to tell me I shouldn't have a baby without being married when I'm not religious at all, have a degree and a great job. I used to work higher up in management but felt the stress was keeping me from getting pregnant. Two months after a went down two positions, I'm pregnant! I'll deal with the pay cuts and keep my baby thanks! 

I'm a Recreation Therapist who works in dementia care in LTC. I absolutely love my job and consider myself the luckiest woman alive to have found something I think I would do even if I wasn't being paid. My job is to make Moments of Joy within a terrible disease. 
(If anyone has any dementia/alzheimers questions, feel free to PM me)

This morning I started gagging over nothing. I feel like I need to clear my throat and as soon as I try, gag gag gag. It's like my throat is sticking to itself. It's horrifying and exciting all at the same time. I'm working this weekend and my works has some *ahem* interesting smells and sights at times so I'm sure it will be setting me off soon. I'm not sure how PSWs (CNAs over the pond, I think) make it in their first trimester. My heart goes out to them!!!

WE'RE PREGNANT!!!!!! WOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome new people.

I've just gotten up from a nap. I don't remember being this tired with DS! Well on the bright side the harder the pregnancy the theory should be the easier the birth :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mummy2o said:


> Welcome new people.
> 
> I've just gotten up from a nap. I don't remember being this tired with DS! Well on the bright side the harder the pregnancy the theory should be the easier the birth :)

I said the same, I dont EVER remember feeling this tired with my DD!!! I literally could sleep all day if I could.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ravenrose08 said:


> Hey guys,
> Im 6w today and due on March 9th ... i think. :D Can i be added to the facebook group also. My name is Lynn Kerr. :D

For the group you have to be one of our facebook friends so we can add u to the group... My name is Nicole Lewis (maiden name is benson- from wilkes barre pennsylvania- my little girl is my profile pic!) If u add me, I will go ahead and add u to the group! This is going to be an incredible journey! Congrats again everyone!:happydance:


----------



## SimplyCountry

Hello ladies!!

Little background:
NTNP since March 2013
:bfp: july 8th
First hcg: 100 (about 4ks)
Second hcg: I get results tomorrow!Ughh the wait!
First scan: July 31st.

I'm about 4w3d right now. First baby for me and my fiance! :happydance: We got engaged May 3rd of this year and was planning an August 2014 wedding. Guess we'll see what happens! :cloud9:

I am 28 years old and my fiance is 35. He has a 6 year old son. Currently I work full time, and go to graduate school online full time, and try to keep the house together... and my sanity! Hahah:loopy:

I am sooo excited. I have some symptoms already... extreme fatigue, cramps and back pain... most likely due to the constipation, and today my boobs just started feeling sore. I'm happy to meet so many other ladies going through exactly what I am, and at the same time! 

Happy & Healthy 9 months to everyone here!:flower: How is everyone feeling now a days?


----------



## LisK

Welcome to all the new ladies! Great to see this group growing!


----------



## minni2906

Can I join you ladies? By my calculations I am due March 18. First doc appointment July 22nd. :) I am 24, and this will be my first. I was married and tried for a year but marriage went downhill and we divorced. I have been with my now fiance for just over one year and we decided to try so I stopped bc in May. Got my BFP July 12 (one month before my 25th birthday!). We do plan on finding out the sex and OH is hoping for a boy. I will be happy either way!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im very nauseous today, feel hungover! Guessmy boobs are bigger because my hubby keeps complimenting they are filling out again lol ( yea after kids they tend to deflate! Lmao)... Super tired! Scan tomorrow :)


----------



## Mrs A

I also have my scan tomorrow Hun, fx for us both xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls, I've feeling really sick today, and my bellys hurting cuz I'm hungry but can't eat . My little boy has been in his paddling pool. 
Lovely to read all the new ladies storys. :) 
I'm 7 weeks tomoz ! X these 3 weeks have flown by . Stil 5 more at least til my 1st scan x


----------



## DecemberWait

Good luck with your scans ladies!!

I figure I will probably measure a tiny bit behind at mine because I still think that this bean implanted late but I'll find out on Thursday :)


----------



## Mrs A

Good luck with yours too Hun x x x


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh good luck with scans girls :) can't wait to hear about them and maybe see pics :) 
Oh and I haven't asked to join fb group as I don't have facebook anymore :) x


----------



## Mrs A

I don't have Facebook either, haven't for over a year now, it causes too much trouble IMO xx


----------



## donnarobinson

It defo does cause to much trouble lol. X


----------



## babydust4u

Hi all
I should be due on March 15th :)
So far it has been a rocky start, thought I had miscarriage, but nope lol things very so to start but seem ok. In Canada they dont do anything for about 2 months, then first scan is 18 weeks!!!! So I'm sitting here hoping things are all going well.
I can't get the Facebook page to work :(


----------



## mrsmarty

Hello! I'm Jenny, I'm 27 and just found out I'm pregnant with our first baby yesterday! DH and I are so excited! Had an mc in jan 2013, so hopefully all goes well this time around....due march 18 by LMP :). Congrats everyone!


----------



## chulie

Welcome welcome to all the new ladies!!!

Brooke I posted this before but this is how we told my parents: I told them I printed them off some pictures of my daughter and put them in an envelope. The first 3 were just normal ones of her and the last picture was this one....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chulie

Oh and babydust I'm in Canada too! Where abouts? I'm in Toronto, Ontario. 
That's weird because we have our first u/s at 12 weeks and then again at 18-20.


----------



## babydust4u

Hi Chulie-I'm over in Prince George, BC. I might be getting all confused with my info, I think they will do a Doppler at 12 weeks to hear heart beat but nothing else until 18weeks. I asked around, because I'm from England originally and it sounded like this is all a long time away but everyone said it is normal. lol I think I just super nervous and keep thinking "how will I know it is still progressing!" Give me a week and I might start getting sick and then I will know there is a baby growing for sure.....and I'll wish I never wanted symptoms ha ha


----------



## brookettc3

chulie said:


> Welcome welcome to all the new ladies!!!
> 
> Brooke I posted this before but this is how we told my parents: I told them I printed them off some pictures of my daughter and put them in an envelope. The first 3 were just normal ones of her and the last picture was this one....


How totally adorable and what a great idea!!! I think we will have pictures of my kids holding signs one saying #1 one saying #2 one saying #3 and a empty chair with a sign that says #4 due March 2014


----------



## Mrs A

chulie said:


> Welcome welcome to all the new ladies!!!
> 
> Brooke I posted this before but this is how we told my parents: I told them I printed them off some pictures of my daughter and put them in an envelope. The first 3 were just normal ones of her and the last picture was this one....

She is the cutest!!


----------



## chulie

babydust4u said:


> Hi Chulie-I'm over in Prince George, BC. I might be getting all confused with my info, I think they will do a Doppler at 12 weeks to hear heart beat but nothing else until 18weeks. I asked around, because I'm from England originally and it sounded like this is all a long time away but everyone said it is normal. lol I think I just super nervous and keep thinking "how will I know it is still progressing!" Give me a week and I might start getting sick and then I will know there is a baby growing for sure.....and I'll wish I never wanted symptoms ha ha

 Hmmm yeah...well I'd say wait and talk to your dr because really they can bust out the Doppler any time? You don't need a special appt for that. Are you planning on doing the IPS screening? At 12 weeks you go for blood and an u/s and then a repeat blood test at 15 and then they tell you your odds for abnormalities. For me I could care less about the results but I go purely for the u/s! Hahahaa. And then at 18/20 it's your anatomy scan where they check the heart, lungs and all the important measurements ect.....my dr will usually check the hb with the Doppler every time i go....so once a month? It can all be so confusing I know. Hahaha.


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow so many new girls!! Welcome!! :) 

I haven't really been on today, as I spent most of the day outside in the garden with my little boy! And then we did a little bbq - went to the shop just before we had the bbq and bought way too much food!! Looks like we'll be living off bbq food for a couple of days! :haha: At least I ate quite a lot of cucumber, which ofcourse is healthy! And I was so glad to find out I can still eat Boursin (a soft cheese with herbs, but made with pasteurised milk) cause we always have that on some bread when we do any grilling or bbq's! :happydance:

Been starting to have some slight MS, just that little niggly feeling without feeling so sick you're going to throw up... I think it's just being hungry that causes it, but the problem is that if you're feeling like that no food sounds appealing so you don't really want to eat, but you have to if you want to get rid of the MS! :dohh: Never had this when pregnant with my son, I didn't have an appetite at all, and just didn't eat hardly anything in the first trimester! 

Hubby had a dream last night that we had a girl, she looked like our son, but obviously more girly and with long hair! :happydance: Whenever we ask our son if he wants a brother or a sister he always says sister aswell!! (Don't think he even knows what brother or sister means!) Fingers crossed it's a girl, but I'd definitely also be happy with another boy!! :baby:


----------



## BabyDue

Lots of new people already! Welcome! This is really fun. :)

Thanks for the responses on when you guys told friends and family. We are going to go ahead and tell our families when we are in town (so we can tell them in person) this coming weekend, I'll be six weeks. My husband wants to wrap our pregnancy test up as a present to give to his parents, omg, what! I PEED on that thing, so no, no way. Lol. I said we could take a picture of it.

I did tell my close friend, and this morning we talked for an hour - she told me all kinds of details about her pregnancy and birthing experience with her little girl that she held back on before. Some of what she told me really surprised me, probably TMI for here! Her experience was pretty rough.

So far I've just been exhausted and my boobs hurt. No morning sickness whatsoever, cramping is really minimal, normal appetite. I have been wandering around on Pinterest looking at nurseries, it's pretty early to be thinking about that but looking is so fun! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I've took a picture of my little boy with my pregnancy test I'm going to send people that, I have told most my family and oh family and a few friends , I'm a believer in what will be will be , doesn't matter who knows I told every1 as soon as I found out with my son x


----------



## amazed

I've worked out I'm due the 14th I can't remember if I commented in this thread but I'm steph have 4 kids this will be my 5th I'm so nervous and scared this will be my 5 th section :/ anyone else had a few sections xx


----------



## donnarobinson

2 pictures of my son and test to send people :) 
And my 6+6 week bloat ! I stil had a belly from having my son lol x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130707-00454.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20130624-00406.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 7









Wolverhampton-20130714-00476.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs A

He is the cutest!


----------



## DecemberWait

I asked my husband to pick me up some lime popsicles and low-fat pringles from the grocery store because those are the only foods that I want to eat right now, everything else gets my gag reflex going. Didn't want to nap today, but after writing two papers, I'm beat...so off to bed I go...again :wacko:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank u hun, he's my lil angel x. I love him so much x


----------



## Eltjuh

Very cute!! :) We're probably gonna take a picture of our boy holding a scan picture and probably put a some writing on it aswell. Don't want people to say: omg, is Lucas pregnant??!! :haha: Yes, I know people that would make a stupid joke like that!! :dohh:


----------



## chulie

Oh Donna what a precious little boy!!!! So cute.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I look 5 months prego from this bloat! Ugh


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls, so I've felt sick all day, and sorry 4 tmi but the sick keeps rising in my throat and going back down ! Errghh x


----------



## HockeyWife86

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Welcome new ladies! :). If you want the facebook link for our group on here, let me know! Its completely private so it wont show on ur news feed :)

Hey Nikkilewis14, how are you feeling? Did the spotting subside?
Mine was only a few wipes (tmi) days ago and once last night. Going to my walk in today to ask for a bchg test just to ease my mind.

can you please send me the fb link also? 

Welcome new ladies! !


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hi hockey! Yea it was only brown blood, two wipes, then gone, think it was from my pap, ill know tomorrow at my scan!

Just add me on facebook so i can invite u to the group. Nicole lewis (benson). Wilkes barre , pa. Daughter is my facebook profile pic!


----------



## JessesGirl29

babydust4u said:


> Hi Chulie-I'm over in Prince George, BC. I might be getting all confused with my info, I think they will do a Doppler at 12 weeks to hear heart beat but nothing else until 18weeks. I asked around, because I'm from England originally and it sounded like this is all a long time away but everyone said it is normal. lol I think I just super nervous and keep thinking "how will I know it is still progressing!" Give me a week and I might start getting sick and then I will know there is a baby growing for sure.....and I'll wish I never wanted symptoms ha ha

I lived in Prince George for two years even though Im originally from the GTA (Greater Toronto Area)! I met and travelled with my OH in BC for over a year and. Hen we got sick of each other and went on a year "break" and during that time I lived and worked in Prince George for just over two year! Small world!


----------



## J_Lynn

HI LADIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSs

How's everyone doing tonight? 

I can't believe tomorrow is Monday :( Back to work :( Ugh. 

Hoping this week goes by fast .... I want to hurry up and get my scan on Friday so I can see if this little bean is growing. I found some ADORABLE maternity tshirts that I want. One says, "I already got what I want for Christmas" which of course is for more the Holiday season, and then one that has a baby in a bubble right on your belly with a snorkle swimming around .... hahah .... I love it. I can't wait. I hope my bean is safe and sound and growing beautifully. I can't wait for Friday!!! 

I had another full day of no symptoms so far also, except waking up starving. I guess my symptoms just aren't severe? Which I'm OK with. Because I still feel the growing of my uterus, which isn't always pleasant. But it's something. 


Is anyone else working out during their pregnancy? What kind of routine are you doing?


----------



## JessesGirl29

I bought a Fitness by Trimester DVD set that includes a post baby Bootcamp DVD but I've done it all of three times. It's really good, light cardio and toning and only 35 minutes but every time I do it I sweat my face off and feel terrible.
for ME though I just switched being in an office job sitting at a desk in management for over year and know Im a Rec Assistant and actually deliver the programs and am on my feet pretty much alllll day. So Ive been toning up and working like nuts, I usually do the DVD once on weekend just to supplement with some toning.

Donna your son has the most beautiful eyes and chubby little cheeks. Im hypnotized. So beautiful! :kiss:


----------



## babydust4u

JessesGirl29 said:


> babydust4u said:
> 
> 
> Hi Chulie-I'm over in Prince George, BC. I might be getting all confused with my info, I think they will do a Doppler at 12 weeks to hear heart beat but nothing else until 18weeks. I asked around, because I'm from England originally and it sounded like this is all a long time away but everyone said it is normal. lol I think I just super nervous and keep thinking "how will I know it is still progressing!" Give me a week and I might start getting sick and then I will know there is a baby growing for sure.....and I'll wish I never wanted symptoms ha ha
> 
> I lived in Prince George for two years even though Im originally from the GTA (Greater Toronto Area)! I met and travelled with my OH in BC for over a year and. Hen we got sick of each other and went on a year "break" and during that time I lived and worked in Prince George for just over two year! Small world!Click to expand...

Wow small world :) I have lived in Vancouver and Penticton too, Penticton is my favourite for sure :)


----------



## waiting4damon

donnarobinson-Your son is going to break some hearts for sure. He is so beautiful! :)


----------



## dbluett

Going for 2nd beta tomorrow. Hoping for some good news


----------



## LucyLake

Hi ladies,

I'd love to very cautiously join you. I miscarried Feb 28 at 10 weeks after an 8 week no heartbeat scan appointment. The pregnancy was accidental as my husband had been one and done for 9 years. I got pregnant despite taking the morning after pill within 12 hours and then got sick in week 3 not knowing I'd fall pregnant and took DayQuil and Advil, didn't even test until 17 dpo :cry: 

We have an amazing 9 year old son who wants a baby brother or sister <3

I got my :bfp: on Friday 7/12. This was our third cycle TTC since the MC, we waited 2 AF's.

I'm absolutely terrified right now, had a bout of mild diarrhea today, but nausea has since returned. I'm due based on ovulation 3/21/13, based on period 3/23/13.

Nice to meet all of you <3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome! :) and congrats!

Loving all the new ladies joining!


----------



## tinks80

Nikki I have added you on Facebook Hun :) my profile pic is heart mummy :)


----------



## HockeyWife86

Scan booked for 27th July. Countdown is on. Will be just shy of 7 weeks. Hopefully will see something.
Still no symptoms. Mild cramping/pulling sensations in lower pelvic region. Hopefully just the nugget making room. Had more bloods taken today and waiting for levels to come back.
How is everyone feeling?

About telling family - We told my parents and OH parents (his over skype as they live in the USA) Both sets THRILLED. Waiting to make it to 9 weeks to tell siblings and grandparents and then everyone else at the 12 weeks mark.
My MC was at 6 weeks (caught at 12 weeks scan as they kept saying i was fine and the spotting was normal, 12 week scan showed it had stopped growing straight after the 6 week scan) they are monitoring this one closer because i have put my foot down and go in to request bloods and scans.


----------



## donnarobinson

JessesGirl29 said:


> I bought a Fitness by Trimester DVD set that includes a post baby Bootcamp DVD but I've done it all of three times. It's really good, light cardio and toning and only 35 minutes but every time I do it I sweat my face off and feel terrible.
> for ME though I just switched being in an office job sitting at a desk in management for over year and know Im a Rec Assistant and actually deliver the programs and am on my feet pretty much alllll day. So Ive been toning up and working like nuts, I usually do the DVD once on weekend just to supplement with some toning.
> 
> Donna your son has the most beautiful eyes and chubby little cheeks. Im hypnotized. So beautiful! :kiss:

Thank u hun x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank u waitng 4 damon, 
:) 
Scan day 2day isn't it nikki. :) 
Be u can't wait what time do u have it x 

My sons had me up since half 6 I'm sattered & feel sick x


----------



## Mrs A

Good luck for your scan nikki, mine is in an hour!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck mrs a ! :) let us no how it goes x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm now a blueberry :) 7 weeks today x


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks Donna, yay for a blueberry! Ill be one of this on Friday!


----------



## shazann

Hi, wanting to join march monkeys. I was on the february thread but had a dating scan today and my new edd is 5th March.


----------



## Mrs A

Hey :wave: ill switch places ill more than likely have a section in feb!


----------



## Ravenrose08

im awaiting my scan date to come thru the post. Im 6+1w and have a midwife appointment on the 29th.


----------



## LisK

Mrs A said:


> Good luck for your scan nikki, mine is in an hour!

Good luck!!!


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats to all the blueberries today!! Also good luck to Nikki and MrsA on their scans. I am battling some nausea this morning...should be an interesting day at work!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm sick as a dog today. :( I was yday 2 all day. I've lost 1lb since seeing the midwife x


----------



## Mrs A

Well I'm completely confused......
Went in for the scan, she said I have a retroverted uterus, so apparently not the easiest.

But she couldn't see anything with either scan and said that its definite that there's nothing in there. There is no pregnancy.

I haven't bled a drop, She did a hpt while I was there after she'd made me pee o my second wee in 10mins and said its slightly positive so ill call it negative.

I have to go back a week on Thursday so that they can test my urine, as I said I'm still getting positive tests at home.

On the way home we went to tesco and got some tesco digis

I just did one, with very diluted urine as in it was like water, and it's come back pregnant.....

So now I'm more confused than when I started


----------



## donnarobinson

Mrs A said:


> Well I'm completely confused......
> Went in for the scan, she said I have a retroverted uterus, so apparently not the easiest.
> 
> But she couldn't see anything with either scan and said that its definite that there's nothing in there. There is no pregnancy.
> 
> I haven't bled a drop, She did a hpt while I was there after she'd made me pee o my second wee in 10mins and said its slightly positive so ill call it negative.
> 
> I have to go back a week on Thursday so that they can test my urine, as I said I'm still getting positive tests at home.
> 
> On the way home we went to tesco and got some tesco digis
> 
> I just did one, with very diluted urine as in it was like water, and it's come back pregnant.....
> 
> So now I'm more confused than when I started

I'd take that pregnancy test and show ur doctors, they can't make u wait a whole week too see u again, ull go out ur mind , I've heard they use less senstive tests than ones we use tho. Are u getting dark postives, ur clearly pregannt hun, maybe ur just not as far as u think x


----------



## donnarobinson

I just realised u said it was a digi u did . X


----------



## Mrs A

The lowest I could possibly be is 6+1

I'm getting pregnant on a tesco digital


----------



## donnarobinson

I really have no idea with it comes to different shape uterus , but could that have any bearing on what she could or couldn't see ? X I'm sorry u didn't get much answers x


----------



## DecemberWait

That is so confusing...maybe you could go to get blood work done to determine your bHcG level? Anything under 1,200 generally is not seen on a scan...maybe you are just earlier than you thought? Or perhaps she was just a shoddy tech. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks girls x x x

Waiting on gp calling me back xx


----------



## chulie

Ya Mrs A that just sounds so off....especially if you've had no bleeding......it has to go somewhere. I would really be asking more questions. My neighbor was told she had an etopic pregnancy at 5 weeks. There was a tech, who SAID it was and booked her for a surgery to remove it. She was knocked out on the table. Woke up to find out at the last minute the dr performing the surgery asked for an u/s machine just to confirm and sure enough there was the baby chilling where it should. That "etopic" pregnancy according to that tech is now a wild 2 1/2 year old. Some people are crap at their jobs!!!! Hopefully once your dr gets the results he/she will be as confused and want more answers???


----------



## overcomer79

Sorry guys...you guys talk a lot :). I couldn't read anything because there was a lot since I logged on last. I hope everyone is ok. Mrs A I'll be thinking of you. 

Question to those that exercise: What are you doing? I've been doing zumba, swimming and aqua zumba for six months. I'm thinking of doing swimming and aqua zumba. I have questionable knees so I think I will sit regular zumba out.


----------



## HockeyWife86

Mrs A said:


> Thanks girls x x x
> 
> Waiting on gp calling me back xx

I would put my foot down for answers hun.
I also heard from a tech that it takes a hcg of around 1500 before anything might show, and could be 6+weeks depending on the uterus?


----------



## overcomer79

retroverted should have nothing to do with it although I think it would make it easier for baby to "hide". Mrs A, was it an internal scan or just over the belly?


----------



## Mrs A

She did both, but didnt really look tbh


----------



## DecemberWait

Mrs A, could you get in for a scan with someone else today? It seriously sounds like the tech didn't know what she was doing.


----------



## Mrs A

I've tried, they won't do anything else, they said to go back next wed morning, they'll do a hpt and then if that's still positive they'll rescan. I'm going to take one of my tests to show her with the same urine too!


----------



## J_Lynn

That's so weird and doesn't make sense .... I'm voting with everyone else and going for that tech just not knowing what she's doing. She should have called someone else in to assist her. I'm sorry you have to deal with that :(


----------



## saffy1978

J_Lynn said:


> That's so weird and doesn't make sense .... I'm voting with everyone else and going for that tech just not knowing what she's doing. She should have called someone else in to assist her. I'm sorry you have to deal with that :(

They should have gotten a second opinion imo!


----------



## Mrs A

Thanks girlies, means soooo much

I mean how can a sac just disappear? With positive tests!

She said it was slightly positive, so she'd call it negative! I literally been to the toilet 3mins before hand cause she asked me to empty my bladder!


----------



## mummy2o

overcomer79 said:


> Sorry guys...you guys talk a lot :). I couldn't read anything because there was a lot since I logged on last. I hope everyone is ok. Mrs A I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Question to those that exercise: What are you doing? I've been doing zumba, swimming and aqua zumba for six months. I'm thinking of doing swimming and aqua zumba. I have questionable knees so I think I will sit regular zumba out.

Water is more gentle on the knees and easier going generally. I still do two aerobics classes on Monday and Wednesday, but don't go all out as its too hot, plus I'm being cautious and doing light exercise. I plan on telling my instructor tonight. You should tell yours also.



Mrs A said:


> I've tried, they won't do anything else, they said to go back next wed morning, they'll do a hpt and then if that's still positive they'll rescan. I'm going to take one of my tests to show her with the same urine too!

Thats awful they left you in limbo like that!


----------



## Eltjuh

Can't believe what happened to you Mrs A!!! :hugs: Can't believe they're making you wait another week aswell!! I can understand, because if you're not as far along as you thought it would take a while to show something, but I agree with others on the fact they should've given you a second opinion! Isn't there any way you could go to a different hospital? Or get a private scan yourself?? 

You must be so confused!!! :hugs: Hope you're ok!!


----------



## Mrs A

A private scan would cost me £100. 

It's not something I want to spend, when I shouldn't have to. X x x x x


----------



## overcomer79

see with me (retroverted as well) it took a good few minutes to find the baby that early on. Even then she had to do internal and hurt me to find the baby. I think it's bull what they are putting you through. 

I'll inform my instructor because she will want to know why I'm not going to her zumba class but she sees in aqua! I do independent swimming (half of mile). I'm hoping if I stay in shape, that I won't develop postpartum PE like I did with dd nor have PIH like I did with ds.


----------



## Mrs A

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y148/astrasgte/IMG_1907_zps37a07fb9.jpg

You can't even see the uterus in this scan!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Mrs.A I don't think I have any advice I just want to say how sorry I am that you are going through this. :flower: What a nightmare. 
I'm keeping everything crossed that you continue to test positive and it was just the uterus playing games and tech that wasn't very good at their job. 
Ugh, you poor thing! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Hey all... Still busy moving but wanted to pop in and say hi. Mrs A - that experience sounds awful and I hope everything's okay!

As for me - I really don't feel pregnant. Bouts if nausea. Sore boobs. Bloated and exhausted and that's about it. Oh and more emotional as well but really just don't feel pregnant. It's so weird. I have a tiny little baby growing inside of me and I just feel so normal. It's bothering me but there have been no signs of anything wrong so I'm sure all is okay. My first appt/scan is a week from today and I can't wait.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've felt terrible for 2 days now .. I just feel so sick & a banging headache x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Please may I join, I am due between 19th and 26th March. Doctor will go with 19th so we'll go with that for now before scan :)


----------



## J_Lynn

YAYAYYAYAYAYAY PCOS loses to another!!! :) :) Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you, The small march money thing wont work for me :(


----------



## J_Lynn

[IMG*]https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/MarchMonkeys_zps9ef03915.png[*/IMG]

Just copy that, but take out the * symbols :)


----------



## SimplyCountry

So my first set of levels was done on Thursday, 100... got my second levels back which were taken on Saturday, 358! Doubling time of 26.3 :thumbup:
Doc says it's still early and I know you can't judge based off of your hcg levels. I've seen ladies levels lower than mine but further along, and visa-versa. I got back to get tested at the end of this week/beginning of next week and he's hoping they will be around 2500.... FX-ed!! :cloud9:
I am still scheduled for my scan the 31st. :yipee: I can't wait! I'm hoping things continue to go in this direction!
Still have the morning (actually night) sickness, boobs started hurting yesterday, and still soo soo soo very tired. 

Hope everyone else is doing great!! 
:dust:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mrs A said:


> Well I'm completely confused......
> Went in for the scan, she said I have a retroverted uterus, so apparently not the easiest.
> 
> But she couldn't see anything with either scan and said that its definite that there's nothing in there. There is no pregnancy.
> 
> I haven't bled a drop, She did a hpt while I was there after she'd made me pee o my second wee in 10mins and said its slightly positive so ill call it negative.
> 
> I have to go back a week on Thursday so that they can test my urine, as I said I'm still getting positive tests at home.
> 
> On the way home we went to tesco and got some tesco digis
> 
> I just did one, with very diluted urine as in it was like water, and it's come back pregnant.....
> 
> So now I'm more confused than when I started


So odd! I know how bad it sucks to wait it out, but if u cant get another scan, thisis what has to happen! I think urtech should have brought another tech in! I hope everything is ok! And by the looks of it, i think everything is oerfectly fine! Continue to take orenatals and hope everything is ok!


----------



## Mrs A

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm completely confused......
> Went in for the scan, she said I have a retroverted uterus, so apparently not the easiest.
> 
> But she couldn't see anything with either scan and said that its definite that there's nothing in there. There is no pregnancy.
> 
> I haven't bled a drop, She did a hpt while I was there after she'd made me pee o my second wee in 10mins and said its slightly positive so ill call it negative.
> 
> I have to go back a week on Thursday so that they can test my urine, as I said I'm still getting positive tests at home.
> 
> On the way home we went to tesco and got some tesco digis
> 
> I just did one, with very diluted urine as in it was like water, and it's come back pregnant.....
> 
> So now I'm more confused than when I started
> 
> 
> So odd! I know how bad it sucks to wait it out, but if u cant get another scan, thisis what has to happen! I think urtech should have brought another tech in! I hope everything is ok! And by the looks of it, i think everything is oerfectly fine! Continue to take orenatals and hope everything is ok!Click to expand...

I am doing Hun, thanks :kiss:

How did your scan go?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I did have my scan! 102 bpm heartbeat! Bubba looks like a little seahorse!


----------



## Mrs A

Yaaaay sooooo pleased for you! X x x x x :wohoo:


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats Nikki :)


----------



## J_Lynn

All these beautiful u/s reports make me so excited for Friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## moondust7

Nice heartbeat Nikki!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsA -did they even check your tubes for an ectopic pregnancy hun? 

I really hope the technician was just useless and couldn't find the little bean hiding away in utero xxx

Congrats Nikki and welcome to all the other ladies. xxxx


----------



## TTLiveADream

Congrats Nikki!! Do you have a print out? Would love to see baby Seahorse!!:happydance::hugs: 

Welcome New March Monkey Moms!!


----------



## wavescrash

My old OB finally called with my progesterone results and said they're 20.3 and over 20 is okay so no supplements ad said she would want to do an ultrasound at 6 weeks. I have an appointment with my new OB on Monday and the receptionist said he'd do a scan then but I'm impatient so I'm going for a viability scan through my old doctor on Thursday morning at 9:30 and then ill just continue on seeing my new OB next week.


----------



## Eltjuh

Feeling horrible tonight! Too hot in our house, in the living room anyway! Feel tired and bloated aswell... also had a toothache so took 2 paracetamols! Gonna go have a shower in a bit hopefully that makes me feel better!


----------



## chulie

Hey now we have a Mrs. A and a Mrs.B !! Hahahahaha. 

Waves...glad your progesterone is good and you don't need supplements. 

Eltjuh....I'm kinda a lunatic about muggy heat as well.....the a/c is always on or I get cranky!!! Hahaha. Poor dh sometimes tries to open the windows for fresh air and I get crusty real quick!! :( 

Hope everyone's doing well!?! I'm looking forward to my dr's appt Wednesday to hear all about my blood work!! I'm anemic and I've been trying to get my iron levels out of zero so hoping to hear good things Wednesday!! :)


----------



## Mrs A

Hahahaha hey Mrs B! Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

How funny! Hi Mrs.A :hi:


----------



## Mrs A

:haha:


----------



## LucyLake

Nikki, congratulations on your awesome scan, must be a huge weight off your shoulders!! <3

Mrs. A, I'm so incredibly sorry they've put you through this. I was floored that they didn't check for an ectopic and that the scanner told you and sent you on your way. I waited an hour and a half after my no heartbeat scan just for my OB to talk with me as the sonographer is not allowed to give her opinion lest she be sued for disagreeing. I'm sure everything is ok, especially if you have symptoms and no bleeding. When I had my MC, I truly knew it was coming, the pregnancy felt like it wasn't going well from the beginning. Never give up and take it one second at a time. When all is said and done next week, lodge a formal complaint and see if you can get a different office <3. Huge hugs <3


----------



## waiting4damon

So happy. Rescheduled my scan to next Monday at 1340!
Soooo excited! I will be 7w2d, so hopefully they will see a babe and a heartbeat


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies i have not been on here in a while... I'm now 6 weeks and ohhh the ms has hit but not just in the morning all day! So my question to the ladies with children and who work fulltime how do you do it? Any tips? I had to take the day off today just feel awful. :sick::sick: 

Congrats on the great scans so far ladies.. I am counting my scan down still another two weeks. 

Hope all is well mrs a....what a horrible experience to go through:hugs::hug:


----------



## sparklez

Hi there can I join?

I just got my bfp an hour ago, due 11th march by lmp :happydance: 

I am mama to one girl Meghan who is 17 months. I'm from England and had some wonderful support on here when due with Meg with a group of ladies I'm still in touch with.

:wave:


----------



## chulie

Avas_mum.... It's so hard I have a LO whose 2....oh man. It's hard. I have to say I think I'm more appreciative of my DH this time than with my first pregnancy....I wouldn't survive without him! I think him, and the fact that sometimes I look at my dd and know how limited our days are together....it makes me slightly more patient when she's having a tantrum and I want to scream! Hahahahaha.


----------



## Avas_mum

Yea I know what you mean, I have a 6 yr old dd and work fulltime in a really demanding job Ugh so hard when you smell the slightest whiff of something and your running for the loo and all I want to do is sleep. I dont remember it starting so early with my dd, just not sure how I am going to get through work for the next 6 weeks ?


----------



## lovelymiss

I've skimmed through a bit, but I'll have to keep up from now on! Hello ladies and I hope all is going well so far. :) Sounds like there have been some good scans!

Anyway, the basics!

Baby: Number 1 <3
Due: March 16th
First Scan/Appointment: August 1

So, a bit more. My name is Jen! My DH and I have been friends for almost 10 years, together for 6 years and married for 2 years. I am 23, he is 24 and we both have September birthdays. We always wanted our first child before I turned 25, so this is perfect timing. We were kind of NTNP, as he is doing truck driving for a year. He is on the road for 2-3 weeks at a time, with only 2-3 days home at a time. :cry: It's pretty lonely, but it's so we can save up money while we both finish school. We got our :bfp: on July 6th. He had already been gone a week and a half, and hasn't been back since! I called him immediately because I was so excited! :) I don't know when he'll be back next, or if he'll be home for the appointment. He wants to be! If he won't be, my mom has offered to go with me. :heart: 

Anyway- look forward to sharing this journey with you ladies!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome lovely! Congrats! :)


----------



## Berri

Hi girls, wanting to join but still exercising much caution. I got my BFP about 3 weeks ago but started bleeding on the very same day (bright red for 8 days, then some spotting). I've hcg series testing (229,402 and 693 so ok but a little slow) and an early scan measuring 5+2 (I thought I was 5+4 so happy with that). Have a second scan booked for next Thursday to "determine viability" and hopefully give me an EDD (guessing 7th March). 

I've stopped bleeding (touch wood) and feeling more nauseated as the days go by so hoping things are going as they should (I had bleeding and slow rising HCG in first pregnancy so hopefully it's 'normal' for me).

DS is 18mths and I work min 30hrs a week (3 days) and coordinate a playgroup on one of my 'days off'.

I'm exhausted, thrilled, disbelieving and nerve-wracked all at once!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Welcome new girls, 
Boobs not as sore today, 
Ino the sickness is coming . I haven't ate properly for 2 days :( I feel so crappy.
I have a 17 month old son , to keep busy as well. X


----------



## Eltjuh

Morning! I feel awful today.... hubby had to go out so he woke me up just before he left so i could look after lucas and it took me forever to get up! Gotta go take my boy to nursery in about an hour... hope i feel better a little later on! Really hope i'm not gonna feel like this every day for the rest of 1st tri,or worse, the rest of the pregnancy!

Never felt sick with my son!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww its horrid aint it hun. 
I felt like it from 6-16 weeks with my son and then sometimes returned on different days thru whole pregnancy, I'm not feeling to bad yet . And just as I wrote that I had a wave of sickness lol. Hope u feel better soon! I just can't wait to be out 1st tri and have my scan. Seems so long . 5 weeks and counting . Midwife next week x


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry to all those ladies feeling MS - it is horrid!
So far I am good (fingers crossed, touch wood etc lol) Was reading my body's pregnancy weekly development planner from Bounty and it said if no MS by end of this week then I can be pretty sure I am not getting any :shrug: Dunno if that rings true lol I am sure some people get it later too lol... But hoping and praying its right lol. Do not want MS on my holidays and we fly out on Saturday :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fatigue has hit and I am hitting the pillow as soon as I finish work lol (work 12 1/2 hr shifts ) Just as well I only do 2 shifts per week zzzzzzzzzzzz
Boobs are STILL excruciating!! When does that stop??? C'mon body you must be used to that by now lol

Hope anyone with scans soon have a lovely positive exprience and welcome to all the newbies :flower:

WOW there are loads of us now, all pregnant and all expecting MARCH babies Exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bexter81

Morning ladies i have nausea from the moment i wake up and i am trying not to complain but its hard. Also trying to entertain an almost 2 year old. Im excited today tho as i have got my booking in appointment at 11. I really hope they book my scan in there and then x


----------



## mirm

Hi, can I join? 

Such a busy thread, 134(!!!) pages to catch up on already!!

I'll be due around 15th March. I'm 36 and this will be our first. Still feeling a bit cautious about getting too excited, I had a mmc and erpc in March 2012 and then apparently stopped ovulating. Months of trying and 3 cycles of clomid later, I was thrilled to see a 2nd line a few weeks ago. :)

I've no ms yet, but have been spotting for the past few weeks and period-ish pains. Keep telling myself "this is all normal, this is all normal"... 

Have a great day all :)


----------



## donnarobinson

My ms started just before I turned 7 weeks, its not to bad today, but I could feel better my boobs hurt on and off x


----------



## chulie

Wantabubba4 I so wish that we're true!!! Sometimes I really wonder who makes up this stuff!!! Hahaha. With my last pregnancy I didn't get ms till 8 weeks and then had it for basically the rest of my pregnancy.....so....ya....no one wishes that were more true than me. Sadly it's not. BUT....ya, I mean you still could be in the clear!! Lets all keep our fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Went to Tesco after dropping my son off, bought a load of things that hopefully help with the MS! Got some rich tea biscuits, plain crackers (saltines), mentos and other peppermints! Feeling a bit better now, though still not great... It seems it goes away for about 10 minutes and then just comes back!! :dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> Went to Tesco after dropping my son off, bought a load of things that hopefully help with the MS! Got some rich tea biscuits, plain crackers (saltines), mentos and other peppermints! Feeling a bit better now, though still not great... It seems it goes away for about 10 minutes and then just comes back!! :dohh:

I always found citrus sweets helped me last time -starbursts or lemon boiled sweets xxx



chulie said:


> Wantabubba4 I so wish that we're true!!! Sometimes I really wonder who makes up this stuff!!! Hahaha. With my last pregnancy I didn't get ms till 8 weeks and then had it for basically the rest of my pregnancy.....so....ya....no one wishes that were more true than me. Sadly it's not. BUT....ya, I mean you still could be in the clear!! Lets all keep our fingers crossed!! :)

I know !! I am sure it hit me around 7-8 weeks last time too; but maybe maybe not this time eeuurrghh!! lmao


----------



## Chloe Rachel

I had my first midwife appointment!! 
I'm on level 2 care though... She didn't really explain what that means tho! Is anyone else on level 2 care? I also had to go back for my blood tests as they didn't do it there and then which i thought was a bit weird because everything i read said they did it there and then! Ah well. I also didn't get to meet my midwife, it was another one because mine is away, makes me wonder when i will actually get to meet her! Ah well, it made me feel a little more like its all actually happening though!!


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm officially experiencing the hook effect...took a test last night that was sort of light so I tried diluting my pee and got a darker result so I guess it's time to really stop testing lol.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-16 06.38.39-345258936.png
File size: 111.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> I'm officially experiencing the hook effect...took a test last night that was sort of light so I tried diluting my pee and got a darker result so I guess it's time to really stop testing lol.

Wow. Good to know that the hook effect is real! I have been tempted to pee on a stick just because I have a million of them. Glad I didn't. Probably would have freaked myself out!


----------



## overcomer79

Good morning to all. Welcome to the new mommies to be and congrats to those with good scan results. 

Today I am five weeks along and it happens to be dh and mine 8th anniversary. Last year at this time I was readmitted to the hospital for pre eclampsia 4 days post partum. 

My brain is mush and I'm so tired. I went to bed at 9:30 last night and still want more sleep. I'm not having much other symptoms other than tiredness and lightheadedness. It will be interesting to see what I am having because this is how ds started out. DD I had tons of energy in the first trimester. Anyway, I know I'm not making sense so I'm going to leave it at that :).


----------



## Nikkilewis14

my morning sickness was very light this morning, not as bad as other mornings, but then again, like some others, it really didnt hit until week 8!... hoping it doesnt stay, that was miserable in my first pregnancy!


----------



## sparklez

Thanks for the welcome, I'm starting to read back through the thread and get to know you all. Only symptoms I have are majorly thirsty and insomnia, which at least is letting me catch up in the thread! On page 30 but only had 3 hours sleep dd gets up at 6.30 and take oh to work at 8 do no chance of a lie in.

Jealous of all the scan dates, not heard from the mw yet about booking in will have to ring if I haven't spoken to anyone by tomorrow. 

Really want to know how many weeks I am, stil bf meg so my cycles are all over place, I'm 6 weeks today by lmp but could be a week either way. Last time only me and oh knew until 12 week but don't think I can make it that far, also my work is v physical so lay time one family had guessed by time I told them.

Seeming a bit more real more but test was faint so might get another for reassurance


----------



## Bexter81

Midwife appointment over. She seems nice if not a little over enthusiastic ha ha. She has booked me in for a early scan this Thursday just because there is no way of knowing how far along I actually am x


----------



## DecemberWait

Ugh stopped to get a corn muffin on my way to work and they gave me a banana nut muffin...yuck. I managed to eat it but it was pretty nasty. I normally love bananas but I hate the taste of banana right now. I guess I'll have to inspect it closely tomorrow before I leave the muffin shop lol. Off to work...gonna be a longggg day.


----------



## LisK

Just thinking about a banana nut muffin is making me nauseous.


----------



## lovelymiss

Bexter! Sounds like a great appointment. :)

Sounds like morning sickness has a hit many of you. I am feeling a little uneasy this morning, but it could be dehydration. It's hot! It's up to 94 degrees. That's not normal for here and I HATE the heat. I was pretty uneasy during the TWW, but didn't think anything of it. I figure morning sickness will hit within the next couple of weeks.

For now, I just have MAJOR heartburn. I'm also super tired and emotional. Haha. But, those are similar to AF symptoms for me. Oh, and I'm bloated.


----------



## Eltjuh

DecemberWait said:


> Ugh stopped to get a corn muffin on my way to work and they gave me a banana nut muffin...yuck. I managed to eat it but it was pretty nasty. I normally love bananas but I hate the taste of banana right now. I guess I'll have to inspect it closely tomorrow before I leave the muffin shop lol. Off to work...gonna be a longggg day.

Good thing you're not allergic to nuts then!! :dohh:


----------



## dbluett

1st beta was 74.6, 2nd beta came back at 174. so yah it doubled.Going for 3rd beta tomorrow. Hopping for more good news[-o&lt; I am 5w3d and i do not feel pregnant. Well excpet for the gas and running to the restroom more. Had some slight spotting yesterday (light pink) and this morning (brown). Kinda freaked me out, expecially after having the miscarriage in May. Anybody else spotted in week 5?


----------



## CountryMomma

Ugh, the MS has got me bad. I was thinking since I was almost 6 weeks I might get away with not getting much but it is a 24/7 nausea now. Eating makes it worse but not eating makes it worse too. I haven't thrown up yet but I have been close a couple times. All I want to eat is fruits and veggies, I can't even think about eating any kind of meat or it makes me sick. I would almost rather throw up so it would make me feel better! :(


----------



## J_Lynn

I personally am in LOVE with banana nut muffins .... so now I am going to go make some .... lol I have bananas and walnuts - it's so on in my kitchen right now!! hah


----------



## Bexter81

Im the same country mama I wish I could be sick and move on. Has anybody also got a really low attention span. I just cant be arsed with anything x


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> I personally am in LOVE with banana nut muffins .... so now I am going to go make some .... lol I have bananas and walnuts - it's so on in my kitchen right now!! hah

Shhhhhhhh! Stop talking about it! Bleeeeeeeerg! LOL!


----------



## lovelymiss

Bexter81 said:


> Im the same country mama I wish I could be sick and move on. Has anybody also got a really low attention span. I just cant be arsed with anything x

YESSSSS. Such a low attention span. Which is hard because I work 40 hours and I'm taking 9 credit hours for my Master's program... that's a lot of papers to write!!


----------



## amazed

I feel knackered today :(... my man let me sleep in till 12, i havent managed to eat anything today other than a banana, i just dont want anything, nothen sounds appealing... :( x


----------



## mummy2o

Hi ladies, How we all doing?

My long and exhausting day is over. I had a dr's appointment at 9 and she was worried I was having an ectopic, not sure why as none of my symptoms matched up, so went to EPU and waited 3 hours to be seen. Got there and saw sac and yolk and was measured at 5-6 weeks so right on scheduled, have to go back on the 6th August. By this time it was 1.30 so had lunch at asda and did some shopping. Didn't buy much as m/s was pretty bad (like others I'm just very nausea but not actually sick) so couldn't really focus. Handed in my midwife forums on the way home as midwife is at a different place to my doctor. Final got in at 4! Good thing my mum is looking after my son this week! (He goes to a good school near her house so he stays there during the week)


----------



## jelly tots

Hiya can I join? Got my bfp on Friday, due approx 10th march :)


----------



## Bexter81

Just had my scan moved forward to tomorrow. Yikes v nervous now. I should be 6+6 fingers crossed x x


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hun :) I'm sure all will be fine :) x


----------



## DecemberWait

My MS calmed down enough that I thought I could handle some mac and cheese... ate most of it before realizing how sick it was making me... booooo . Feel worse than ever now :(


----------



## Eltjuh

jelly tots said:


> Hiya can I join? Got my bfp on Friday, due approx 10th march :)

Congrats!! And welcome :) 



Bexter81 said:


> Just had my scan moved forward to tomorrow. Yikes v nervous now. I should be 6+6 fingers crossed x x

Good luck tomorrow! I'm sure everything will be ok! :thumbup:


----------



## Avas_mum

Had my head in the toilet day and night for last 2 days all i have kept down is a nutella sandwich, have the worst headache and this morning i got a blood nose. I am going to see if i can get some meds to make me feel better and take edge of ms. This is my second day off work.. Ahh what to do. 

Welcome to the new ladies :flower:


----------



## loopylj

Avas_mum said:


> Hi ladies i have not been on here in a while... I'm now 6 weeks and ohhh the ms has hit but not just in the morning all day! So my question to the ladies with children and who work fulltime how do you do it? Any tips? I had to take the day off today just feel awful. :sick::sick:
> 
> Congrats on the great scans so far ladies.. I am counting my scan down still another two weeks.
> 
> Hope all is well mrs a....what a horrible experience to go through:hugs::hug:

I'm exactly the same as you all day sickness and I finally caved today and didn't go to work.... I'm addicted to chicken soup and my friend bought me some of the sickness bands today.... Touch wood I haven't felt sick since I put them on but the true test will be in the morning. 

I've tried ginger snaps, mints eating little and often but hasn't worked all I can say is I can fully sympathise with you and feel free to pm me to rant/ moan lol. 
When are you due, doc put me at 3rd march but my dates I think 1st march. Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck w the scans! :) 

Feel like poo today. I have such a headache, nausea, gross! And its 95 degrees out!


----------



## LisK

Is anyone else having a really hard time concentrating at work? I am a lawyer and I have a big brief to write and I accomplished less-than-nothing today. Seriously, it's 4:30 and I've only managed to write the case caption and title of the stupid thing. And most of that was a copy/paste job. I have no idea how I'm going to get this thing done.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Me! I have very important work due y end of the week that i had 3 months to complete..about 10% is done and that was done before we found out. I cant concentrate on a single thing!

Oh and these hormones, omg.....im a raging basket case! :(


----------



## lovelymiss

LisK said:


> Is anyone else having a really hard time concentrating at work? I am a lawyer and I have a big brief to write and I accomplished less-than-nothing today. Seriously, it's 4:30 and I've only managed to write the case caption and title of the stupid thing. And most of that was a copy/paste job. I have no idea how I'm going to get this thing done.

Me me me!! I'm a social worker and I'm in school, too. Between documents and court letters for work, and then papers for school... dunno how I'm gonna do it!


----------



## jadeybabe88

im due with my 4th on 5th march :)


----------



## sparklez

Hi jadey and jelly tot, 

good luck tomorrow bex

Still trawling through the old posts, up to page 60 now but got to go to ed soo and try to sleep, only managed 3 hours last night.:sleep:

I'm lucky with work, I do 1:1 with children with autism so being distracted is not an option, have to be focused the whole time.


----------



## donnarobinson

Goodnight girls x


----------



## CountryMomma

Had my scan and everything looks great and measuring perfectly. HB was 120 and was just pumping away!


----------



## wannabubba#4

welcome jadey and jellytot xx congrats to you both 

countrymomma -so glad your scan went well and you heard/saw heart beat too <3

night ladies xxx off to bed xxx 4 more sleeps til my holidays yay!! and only one more shift at work too xx


----------



## waiting4damon

I don't know where to turn except to you ladies; my husband thinks I'm over-reacting. I started spotting about an hour ago, light brown liquidy-a few drops after urinating. I am so very afraid, just had some more of it, still light brown. Have any of you had this happen without losing the pregnancy?


----------



## mummy2o

sparklez said:


> Hi jadey and jelly tot,
> 
> good luck tomorrow bex
> 
> Still trawling through the old posts, up to page 60 now but got to go to ed soo and try to sleep, only managed 3 hours last night.:sleep:
> 
> I'm lucky with work, I do 1:1 with children with autism so being distracted is not an option, have to be focused the whole time.

What age range do you work with? My 6 year old has autism so find the whole subject rather interesting.

Welcome all the new people.


----------



## Eltjuh

I haven't had it happen myself, but I know someone who spotted for a long time whilst she was pregnant and has a healthy little boy now! It's pretty common apparently! Have you had any cramps?? 
If you're worried or if it gets worse I'd go the the ER, just to put your mind at ease!


----------



## BaniVani

waiting4damon said:


> I don't know where to turn except to you ladies; my husband thinks I'm over-reacting. I started spotting about an hour ago, light brown liquidy-a few drops after urinating. I am so very afraid, just had some more of it, still light brown. Have any of you had this happen without losing the pregnancy?

_________________
I had this and it turned out to be a minor urinary infection-I went straight to the ER. However, you need to consult with your doctor or better yet, take a visit to the ER... Hope everything is okay===please keep us updated.


----------



## dbluett

waiting4damon said:


> I don't know where to turn except to you ladies; my husband thinks I'm over-reacting. I started spotting about an hour ago, light brown liquidy-a few drops after urinating. I am so very afraid, just had some more of it, still light brown. Have any of you had this happen without losing the pregnancy?

I spotted light pink yesterday night and some brown this morning. I cAlled my nurse. She said as long as it wasn't bright red and I didn't have cramping, it was normal and not to worry. I go tomorrow for my 3rd beta. Hoping for good news.

Best of luck!


----------



## mrsmarty

Ladies, help please! I had a mc in Jan, and just got my BFP on 7/13...went in yesterday for a beta so they could watch hormones more closely, and hcg is 25 and progesterone only 2.2. She said the hcg is fine as long as it doubles every couple days, but they will recheck tomorrow. If hcg goes up, they will start progesterone to keep the pregnancy viable. I'm just so scared of another mc!! Anyone else have experience with this and had an ok pregnancy? I'm not sure if low prog indicates mc or can actually cause it, I'm just freaking out! :(


----------



## DecemberWait

mrsmarty said:


> Ladies, help please! I had a mc in Jan, and just got my BFP on 7/13...went in yesterday for a beta so they could watch hormones more closely, and hcg is 25 and progesterone only 2.2. She said the hcg is fine as long as it doubles every couple days, but they will recheck tomorrow. If hcg goes up, they will start progesterone to keep the pregnancy viable. I'm just so scared of another mc!! Anyone else have experience with this and had an ok pregnancy? I'm not sure if low prog indicates mc or can actually cause it, I'm just freaking out! :(


:hugs: I hope your levels go up. Only your blood work will give you an accurate answer <3


----------



## HockeyWife86

waiting4damon said:


> I don't know where to turn except to you ladies; my husband thinks I'm over-reacting. I started spotting about an hour ago, light brown liquidy-a few drops after urinating. I am so very afraid, just had some more of it, still light brown. Have any of you had this happen without losing the pregnancy?

oh honey i can understand the freak out!
My spotting last time was constant like a dripping and i had cramps.

But my best friend had bleeding and very bad cramping through the first 6 months of her pregnancy, and my god daughter was born perfectly healthy!
If your worried i would call your GP. Even to request bloods or something to put your mind at ease.


----------



## LucyLake

mrsmarty said:


> Ladies, help please! I had a mc in Jan, and just got my BFP on 7/13...went in yesterday for a beta so they could watch hormones more closely, and hcg is 25 and progesterone only 2.2. She said the hcg is fine as long as it doubles every couple days, but they will recheck tomorrow. If hcg goes up, they will start progesterone to keep the pregnancy viable. I'm just so scared of another mc!! Anyone else have experience with this and had an ok pregnancy? I'm not sure if low prog indicates mc or can actually cause it, I'm just freaking out! :(

Just wanted to give you a huge hug and offer congrats.

I never had my progesterone tested, but had two levels tests at 5w3 2000 and 5w5 3800. My OB assured me all was okay--that they take up to 72 hours to double and mine almost did in 48. I still miscarried. It's not an exact science and every pregnancy is different. As a result, I won't have levels tested this time. Try to rely on your instincts, hard as it is... I knew my January 18 :BFP: wasn't viable as I had taken the morning after pill within 12 hours of the accidental pull out mishap...I spotted from 5w3 on....it physically hurt to sit down....I was almost on bed rest so as to prevent spotting....I had no appetite and no nausea...only symptom sore breasts.

If you're not spotting and don't have a lot of the issues I mentioned, I'm very hopeful this is your rainbow ~<3
Hope this helps, I'm scared to death as well!! <3 :hug:


----------



## mrsmarty

Thanks for the encouragement ladies! Lucylake, I spotted on 9, 11 and 12 dpo and none since. Now I'm 16dpo. My gut instinct was very positive until this, so skipping blood work sounds a more peaceful route. Unfortunately the knowing and not knowing both drive me so crazy I can't tell which I hate more!! My hpts are still coming out positive, just have to wait until Thursday morning to get my results back from tomorrow's beta. Congrats to you as well, I hope you have a healthy pregnancy this time around! Mc is definitely no fun, no one deserves to go through that!


----------



## mrsmarty

LucyLake said:


> mrsmarty said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, help please! I had a mc in Jan, and just got my BFP on 7/13...went in yesterday for a beta so they could watch hormones more closely, and hcg is 25 and progesterone only 2.2. She said the hcg is fine as long as it doubles every couple days, but they will recheck tomorrow. If hcg goes up, they will start progesterone to keep the pregnancy viable. I'm just so scared of another mc!! Anyone else have experience with this and had an ok pregnancy? I'm not sure if low prog indicates mc or can actually cause it, I'm just freaking out! :(
> 
> Just wanted to give you a huge hug and offer congrats.
> 
> I never had my progesterone tested, but had two levels tests at 5w3 2000 and 5w5 3800. My OB assured me all was okay--that they take up to 72 hours to double and mine almost did in 48. I still miscarried. It's not an exact science and every pregnancy is different. As a result, I won't have levels tested this time. Try to rely on your instincts, hard as it is... I knew my January 18 :BFP: wasn't viable as I had taken the morning after pill within 12 hours of the accidental pull out mishap...I spotted from 5w3 on....it physically hurt to sit down....I was almost on bed rest so as to prevent spotting....I had no appetite and no nausea...only symptom sore breasts.
> 
> If you're not spotting and don't have a lot of the issues I mentioned, I'm very hopeful this is your rainbow ~<3
> Hope this helps, I'm scared to death as well!! <3 :hug:Click to expand...

Just realized we are cycle twins or something!! My mc cycle, I got my BFP 1/18 as well! Now this time around, BFP was 7/13 one day after you, so crazy!!


----------



## LucyLake

So awesome MrSmarty! <3. I'm due based on ovulating day 13 3/21, but I had my OB confirm my pregnancy today and give me pamphlets and she said more like 3/23 based on lmp 6/16/13

I love that you also got a Jan 18 :bfp:, I got pregnant with my lo on New Years Day! :cry: never would have thought in a million years, I could get pregnant on the map. My hubby was one and done the last nine years.

That definitely sounds like implantation bleeding since your hcg was 25, I have no doubt about that. <3. If you have a chart, it may even confirm it <3 

Huge prayers and hugs, I know how annoying this wait is. I also am dying to know, but terrified to know. It's driving me nuts that there's no magical way food-wise, etc. to raise your own levels :brat:

Huge hugs and congrats too <3 :hugs: :flower:


----------



## mrsmarty

I do have a chart, as I temp using fertility friend. Didn't have an implantation dip, my LP temps were actually way more stable than usual which was my first clue something was different...although I've had a lot of differences month to month since the mc. How do I get my chart on here?


----------



## LucyLake

I think you can go to Fertility Friend and click share. Here is mine: it's helping me to continue to temp and makes me worry a bit less, though we're talking a teeny tiny little bit :D

I had a little day 9 dip, but stayed pretty even too. I actually don't like the idea of dipping below coverlines, seen a lot of charts where a MC results...so even is good!! <3

I felt really weird on day 7-9, nauseous and not myself. And all the positive opk's...ClearBlue Smiley's.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/431e02//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## JessesGirl29

You ladies are bursting my bubble saying that morning sickness didn't hit until around 8 weeks. I thought I was doing so well hitting six weeks with only waves of nausea. I mean, I'd not want to get cocky but I started to hope I might make it through with bouts of nausea. Only time will tell. It seems worst for me after dinner. I usually get home, need to nap and when I get up from that nap, I feel sick and usually feel worse after dinner but still not terrible. Just slightly hung over. :thumbup: reading about all you ladies with your head in the toilet...I'm lucky!


----------



## mrsmarty

Your temps look good! K here's mine, I hope this worked!


<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4415d4" style="font-size:smaller;" >
<img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4415d4/thumb.png" />
<br /> My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## mrsmarty

Lets try this again...


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4415d4/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## LucyLake

Those look really good Mrsmarty, all very safely above your coverline. <3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

JessesGirl29 said:


> You ladies are bursting my bubble saying that morning sickness didn't hit until around 8 weeks. I thought I was doing so well hitting six weeks with only waves of nausea. I mean, I'd not want to get cocky but I started to hope I might make it through with bouts of nausea. Only time will tell. It seems worst for me after dinner. I usually get home, need to nap and when I get up from that nap, I feel sick and usually feel worse after dinner but still not terrible. Just slightly hung over. :thumbup: reading about all you ladies with your head in the toilet...I'm lucky!

Yea i start to get nauseous around 6 weeks but by 8 weeks my heads in the toilet! Im hoping it doesnt turn to vomiting everyday again :(that really sucked!!


----------



## Avas_mum

loopylj said:


> Avas_mum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i have not been on here in a while... I'm now 6 weeks and ohhh the ms has hit but not just in the morning all day! So my question to the ladies with children and who work fulltime how do you do it? Any tips? I had to take the day off today just feel awful. :sick::sick:
> 
> Congrats on the great scans so far ladies.. I am counting my scan down still another two weeks.
> 
> Hope all is well mrs a....what a horrible experience to go through:hugs::hug:
> 
> I'm exactly the same as you all day sickness and I finally caved today and didn't go to work.... I'm addicted to chicken soup and my friend bought me some of the sickness bands today.... Touch wood I haven't felt sick since I put them on but the true test will be in the morning.
> 
> I've tried ginger snaps, mints eating little and often but hasn't worked all I can say is I can fully sympathise with you and feel free to pm me to rant/ moan lol.
> When are you due, doc put me at 3rd march but my dates I think 1st march. XxClick to expand...

I am due MArch 6th by my lmp so we are just a few days off each other. I have discovered i can only stomach sweet stuff , the thought of anything savoury makes me gag! Got some meds today so hopefully they do the trick i will let you know how i get on. :wacko:


----------



## mrsmarty

Thanks lucylake! My temp doesn't typically drop below coverline til first day of AF, so I'm not sure I'd get much forewarning. Fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow and ill keep you posted!! Thanks for all the support, I needed it tonight :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Two words, ladies: sour skittles

We fell in love tonight. I even proposed. I never want them to leave me! I HATE sour stuff, I have NO earthly idea why all of a sudden they sounded good - but I am eating the mess out of them. The roof of my mouth is all tore up :( lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, hope ur all ok. 
I've been finding it harder & harder to get out of bed in a morning lol. 

My boobs were killing all night , not to bad now. Woke up gagging .. Errgh lol. X


----------



## wannabubba#4

J_Lynn said:


> Two words, ladies: sour skittles
> 
> We fell in love tonight. I even proposed. I never want them to leave me! I HATE sour stuff, I have NO earthly idea why all of a sudden they sounded good - but I am eating the mess out of them. The roof of my mouth is all tore up :( lol

I ate these last time too lmao; and starburst -especially the sour ones and lemon sherbet boilings and anything with a bit of a tang -really helped my nausea haha :haha:


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi everyone. Can I join please. I just found out Im pregnant with baby number 2.. its still early days. I believe i would be due around 28th March but will wait until scan to be sure. My little girl is almost 1 and I think its gonna be very different this time around. Last time i was very paranoid the whole way through and im hoping to be more relaxed this time, although ive done 6 tests already to make sure theyre getting darker so Im thinking the paranoia will be exactly the same! :)

Nice to meet you all :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun :) and welcome , 
I'm pregnant with number 2 as well. And probally even more worried this time than b4 , I am calming down as the weeks go by and am 7+2 now x


----------



## LisK

waiting4damon said:


> I don't know where to turn except to you ladies; my husband thinks I'm over-reacting. I started spotting about an hour ago, light brown liquidy-a few drops after urinating. I am so very afraid, just had some more of it, still light brown. Have any of you had this happen without losing the pregnancy?

I had this happen a couple weeks ago. Also light brown. It went on for about half a day. I had a scan a week later and saw a heartbeat. Spotting is really nerve wracking but it seems to be pretty common.


----------



## Bunnikins

donnarobinson said:


> Congrtz hun :) and welcome ,
> I'm pregnant with number 2 as well. And probally even more worried this time than b4 , I am calming down as the weeks go by and am 7+2 now x

Thanks, I think I may end up being the same despite me telling myself i WILL be relaxed! I think having another pregnancy to compare to also may not help cos if anything is different, Im going to worry!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh that's defo correct I keep comparing to my pregnancy with my son aswell x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Bunnikins said:


> Hi everyone. Can I join please. I just found out Im pregnant with baby number 2.. its still early days. I believe i would be due around 28th March but will wait until scan to be sure. My little girl is almost 1 and I think its gonna be very different this time around. Last time i was very paranoid the whole way through and im hoping to be more relaxed this time, although ive done 6 tests already to make sure theyre getting darker so Im thinking the paranoia will be exactly the same! :)
> 
> Nice to meet you all :)

Congrats on your BFP and welcome :flower:

Number 5 for me and was still paranoid and symptom spotting lol -each pregnancy brings with it it's own worries lol - I am enjoying it now, and trying not to dwell on what 'could' go wrong - still early days I know but it's a new life to be excited about and worrying wont do anyone any good :winkwink::winkwink:

xxx


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm totally going to try some sour skittles today because blerrrrghhhh soooooo sick today. Seems to get stronger daily which is reassuring but also rough...I think this heat is making it 10x worse!


----------



## J_Lynn

wannabubba#4 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Two words, ladies: sour skittles
> 
> We fell in love tonight. I even proposed. I never want them to leave me! I HATE sour stuff, I have NO earthly idea why all of a sudden they sounded good - but I am eating the mess out of them. The roof of my mouth is all tore up :( lol
> 
> I ate these last time too lmao; and starburst -especially the sour ones and lemon sherbet boilings and anything with a bit of a tang -really helped my nausea haha :haha:Click to expand...

Ohhhh man I didn't know they had sour starbursts!! Those sound delicious too! Well, I'm going to have to just go stock up on some sour stuff - it is just so good right now.


----------



## overcomer79

Adding lemon to water helps a lot :)


----------



## Bunnikins

I remember u overcomer79 from when we were both preg last time!


----------



## wavescrash

6 days today! Ultrasound tomorrow! Cannot wait to get through work today.


----------



## Bexter81

Just came back from my scan and they said everything looks good. They could see the heartbeat but didnt say how fast it was beating. They reckon im 7+1 x
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-17 13.39.52.png
File size: 210.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im def more relaxed this time around!


----------



## chulie

Bexter...so cute! Congrats!!

I don't know if this commercial airs where you guys are but it's for a product called Luvs(their diapers) and its. Mom hiding in a corner trying to nurse her baby with a blanket and she's all akward and trying to nurse and hide and a thing comes across the screen saying "first time mom"...then it flashes to her at the same restaurant at the table nursing her baby right there and you can see the top of her breast like you do when babies are nursing..no cover, nothing and it says "second kid"....made me laugh SO much cause its so true. (The point of the commercial was to say second time moms switch to Luvs cause their cheaper and 2nd moms are smarter and switch to Luvs)....I really am excited for baby #2 because I'm ready to be much more relaxed and especially with nursing....just be more confident in the whole thing. I was always so worried because no one in my family nursed so I'd get comments from my in laws about them not being able to feed her....and my mom would worry about me and tell me I need to sleep and they'd just give he a bottle (which I didn't want but I was so tired and did not have the confidence to say "no") I know it came from places of love. My in laws just wanted to hold her and you know newborns nurse so often so every time I'd take her they'd be like "again!?!!" So honestly that's what I look forward to the most. Not caring about everyone else's feelings!!! Hahahahah.


----------



## Mrs A

Congrats bexter x x x x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awesome pic bexter! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely pic bexter :) x


----------



## BaniVani

That sounds so yummy right now....I don't get skittles here in Italy ;0( I miss Reeses Peanut Butter Cups too. My mother-in-law has been making this really good pudding for me. Thankfully it's not too sweet. I don't know about you ladies, but I can't eat stuff that's either too sweet or salty-----but a PAYDAY sounds good right now!!!! LOL


----------



## BabyDue

I had a bit of a melt down this morning and I feel like a crazy person.

I woke up this morning and my boobs didn't hurt, nor did I feel any of the stretching I have been feeling up until now. So I decided to take my last hpt. (I'm 5 weeks 1 day.) The line was really faint! The tests I took a week ago were DARK, two beautiful bold pink lines. 

I drove to work. I sat at my desk for 45 minutes and finally said to myself, "Why, I think calling my obgyn's office and pleading for a blood tests sounds like a great idea! Everyone else seems to be getting them, why not me?" 

So I called. They basically told me that if I'm not bleeding or have a history of miscarriages that they wouldn't have me come in. So... I started crying. When I finally got off the phone I had to go to the bathroom to stop crying.

At least I have ONE pregnancy symptom today - crazy hormones! 

My plan is to get another test after work and see what it looks like. I'm trying really hard to relax and not worry, but it's tough, I keep seeing that faint line in my mind.

Anyhow, congrats to all the ladies that have gotten positive scans, I like seeing those pictures. 

PS I can't wait for my fifth post so I can finally update my signature. :)


----------



## chulie

Babydue I don't know if this will help you at all but if you go back and look I bet you'll see we all had the same concerned....probably right before and around the 5 week mark. We've all had days where our symptoms just dissapear for a day or two....try not to worry!! (I know. Impossible!!) as for the test...it could be anything. Nikki and I both had random light tests.....and then took another and they were dark again. Could be something as simple as drinking a lot water before you happened to pee...which would dilute it....take another one and I bet your mind will be at total ease!!!


----------



## BabyDue

chulie said:


> Babydue I don't know if this will help you at all but if you go back and look I bet you'll see we all had the same concerned....probably right before and around the 5 week mark. We've all had days where our symptoms just dissapear for a day or two....try not to worry!! (I know. Impossible!!) as for the test...it could be anything. Nikki and I both had random light tests.....and then took another and they were dark again. Could be something as simple as drinking a lot water before you happened to pee...which would dilute it....take another one and I bet your mind will be at total ease!!!

Thanks Chulie - I'll keep you gust posted, after work when I take another test! The only weird thing about this mornings test was that I didn't have much pee in me - I woke up so many times overnight to pee that I was almost empty. There was maybe like a teaspoon? Who knows. I just feel so emotional today! 

Thanks for the words of comfort.


----------



## overcomer79

Bunnikins said:


> I remember u overcomer79 from when we were both preg last time!

wow! I just looked at the due date list and said "that can't be" :haha: congrats!


----------



## overcomer79

BabyDue said:


> I had a bit of a melt down this morning and I feel like a crazy person.
> 
> I woke up this morning and my boobs didn't hurt, nor did I feel any of the stretching I have been feeling up until now. So I decided to take my last hpt. (I'm 5 weeks 1 day.) The line was really faint! The tests I took a week ago were DARK, two beautiful bold pink lines.
> 
> I drove to work. I sat at my desk for 45 minutes and finally said to myself, "Why, I think calling my obgyn's office and pleading for a blood tests sounds like a great idea! Everyone else seems to be getting them, why not me?"
> 
> So I called. They basically told me that if I'm not bleeding or have a history of miscarriages that they wouldn't have me come in. So... I started crying. When I finally got off the phone I had to go to the bathroom to stop crying.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I have ONE pregnancy symptom today - crazy hormones!
> 
> My plan is to get another test after work and see what it looks like. I'm trying really hard to relax and not worry, but it's tough, I keep seeing that faint line in my mind.
> 
> Anyhow, congrats to all the ladies that have gotten positive scans, I like seeing those pictures.
> 
> PS I can't wait for my fifth post so I can finally update my signature. :)

I am due on the same day you are and have zero symptoms today!
All I can take comfort is that I'm not bleeding. I know tis of no help but I still am concerned. I won't calm down until I get a viability scan which is about another four more weeks since my office does it at 9 weeks :(


----------



## BabyDue

overcomer79 said:


> BabyDue said:
> 
> 
> I had a bit of a melt down this morning and I feel like a crazy person.
> 
> I woke up this morning and my boobs didn't hurt, nor did I feel any of the stretching I have been feeling up until now. So I decided to take my last hpt. (I'm 5 weeks 1 day.) The line was really faint! The tests I took a week ago were DARK, two beautiful bold pink lines.
> 
> I drove to work. I sat at my desk for 45 minutes and finally said to myself, "Why, I think calling my obgyn's office and pleading for a blood tests sounds like a great idea! Everyone else seems to be getting them, why not me?"
> 
> So I called. They basically told me that if I'm not bleeding or have a history of miscarriages that they wouldn't have me come in. So... I started crying. When I finally got off the phone I had to go to the bathroom to stop crying.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I have ONE pregnancy symptom today - crazy hormones!
> 
> My plan is to get another test after work and see what it looks like. I'm trying really hard to relax and not worry, but it's tough, I keep seeing that faint line in my mind.
> 
> Anyhow, congrats to all the ladies that have gotten positive scans, I like seeing those pictures.
> 
> PS I can't wait for my fifth post so I can finally update my signature. :)
> 
> I am due on the same day you are and have zero symptoms today!
> All I can take comfort is that I'm not bleeding. I know tis of no help but I still am concerned. I won't calm down until I get a viability scan which is about another four more weeks since my office does it at 9 weeks :(Click to expand...

Same due date - yay! I don't have any symptoms today either. :( Except being crazy emotional. I should take comfort in the fact that I'm not bleeding. And I've been temping and all my temps have stayed really high, around 98.2 - 98.5. 

My office won't do a scan until 8 weeks - mine is August 9th, so I will be almost 9 weeks at this point! We can wait together!


----------



## Eltjuh

BabyDue said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Babydue I don't know if this will help you at all but if you go back and look I bet you'll see we all had the same concerned....probably right before and around the 5 week mark. We've all had days where our symptoms just dissapear for a day or two....try not to worry!! (I know. Impossible!!) as for the test...it could be anything. Nikki and I both had random light tests.....and then took another and they were dark again. Could be something as simple as drinking a lot water before you happened to pee...which would dilute it....take another one and I bet your mind will be at total ease!!!
> 
> Thanks Chulie - I'll keep you gust posted, after work when I take another test! The only weird thing about this mornings test was that I didn't have much pee in me - I woke up so many times overnight to pee that I was almost empty. There was maybe like a teaspoon? Who knows. I just feel so emotional today!
> 
> Thanks for the words of comfort.Click to expand...

Peeing that much at night is a symptom! :flower: Also if you peed that much at night it wouldn't have been first morning urine, so it will have been pretty diluted probably! So try to hold for as long as you can and not drink too much when you do the next test and it should be perfectly fine again!!


----------



## J_Lynn

BabyDue said:


> overcomer79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDue said:
> 
> 
> I had a bit of a melt down this morning and I feel like a crazy person.
> 
> I woke up this morning and my boobs didn't hurt, nor did I feel any of the stretching I have been feeling up until now. So I decided to take my last hpt. (I'm 5 weeks 1 day.) The line was really faint! The tests I took a week ago were DARK, two beautiful bold pink lines.
> 
> I drove to work. I sat at my desk for 45 minutes and finally said to myself, "Why, I think calling my obgyn's office and pleading for a blood tests sounds like a great idea! Everyone else seems to be getting them, why not me?"
> 
> So I called. They basically told me that if I'm not bleeding or have a history of miscarriages that they wouldn't have me come in. So... I started crying. When I finally got off the phone I had to go to the bathroom to stop crying.
> 
> 
> 
> At least I have ONE pregnancy symptom today - crazy hormones!
> 
> My plan is to get another test after work and see what it looks like. I'm trying really hard to relax and not worry, but it's tough, I keep seeing that faint line in my mind.
> 
> Anyhow, congrats to all the ladies that have gotten positive scans, I like seeing those pictures.
> 
> PS I can't wait for my fifth post so I can finally update my signature. :)
> 
> I am due on the same day you are and have zero symptoms today!
> All I can take comfort is that I'm not bleeding. I know tis of no help but I still am concerned. I won't calm down until I get a viability scan which is about another four more weeks since my office does it at 9 weeks :(Click to expand...
> 
> Same due date - yay! I don't have any symptoms today either. :( Except being crazy emotional. I should take comfort in the fact that I'm not bleeding. And I've been temping and all my temps have stayed really high, around 98.2 - 98.5.
> 
> My office won't do a scan until 8 weeks - mine is August 9th, so I will be almost 9 weeks at this point! We can wait together!Click to expand...

I'm over 7 weeks and have no symptoms. Symptoms do not indicate how your pregnancy is going :) Breathe, have a decaf latte and don't stress yourself out :hugs:


----------



## waiting4damon

BaniVani and LisK--Thank you for the advice and encouragement. 

Through the night I have continued to have light brown, watery discharge. 
This morning its associated with a burning sensation and urine that has a noticably sweet smell. I called the OB and calmly explained my symptoms objectively (like a nurse) and he said he wants to see me for an ultrasound and internal this afternoon at 1530. 

I'll be at the US all alone; I hope that the baby will have a heartbeat. I am so scared.


----------



## wavescrash

Babydue - I also have virtually no symptoms either. Boobs ache now and again, light bouts of nausea come and go. Some women just get "lucky" lol. I have my first scan tomorrow and I'm sure everything will be fine, even without many symptoms (though I will admit I'm a little nervous due to 3 previous losses lol.)


----------



## LisK

waiting4damon said:


> BaniVani and LisK--Thank you for the advice and encouragement.
> 
> Through the night I have continued to have light brown, watery discharge.
> This morning its associated with a burning sensation and urine that has a noticably sweet smell. I called the OB and calmly explained my symptoms objectively (like a nurse) and he said he wants to see me for an ultrasound and internal this afternoon at 1530.
> 
> I'll be at the US all alone; I hope that the baby will have a heartbeat. I am so scared.

Good luck at your scan! Does it feel like you maybe have a UTI? I had one once that was so bad that I has blood coming out when I peed.


----------



## chulie

waiting4damon said:


> BaniVani and LisK--Thank you for the advice and encouragement.
> 
> Through the night I have continued to have light brown, watery discharge.
> This morning its associated with a burning sensation and urine that has a noticably sweet smell. I called the OB and calmly explained my symptoms objectively (like a nurse) and he said he wants to see me for an ultrasound and internal this afternoon at 1530.
> 
> I'll be at the US all alone; I hope that the baby will have a heartbeat. I am so scared.

Fingers crossed dear!! We will be here waiting for the good news!


----------



## Bexter81

Yes I am sure everything will fine. I remember having a breakdown to my midwife last time around as I woke up and didnt feel pregnant anymore. She was very nice but basically told me to chill out. X x


----------



## waiting4damon

Thank you all for caring. I will update you all this evening; hopefully it will be good news, but Im trying to brace myself for the worst (this will be my first scan).


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hun x x


----------



## overcomer79

I'm more nervous with this one than I was with my other two. I guess because this has been a horrible year for my family and I don't think we can handle another loss.


----------



## LucyLake

waiting4damon said:


> BaniVani and LisK--Thank you for the advice and encouragement.
> 
> Through the night I have continued to have light brown, watery discharge.
> This morning its associated with a burning sensation and urine that has a noticably sweet smell. I called the OB and calmly explained my symptoms objectively (like a nurse) and he said he wants to see me for an ultrasound and internal this afternoon at 1530.
> 
> I'll be at the US all alone; I hope that the baby will have a heartbeat. I am so scared.

Huge hugs and prayers for you waitingfordamon <3


----------



## J_Lynn

waiting4damon said:


> Thank you all for caring. I will update you all this evening; hopefully it will be good news, but Im trying to brace myself for the worst (this will be my first scan).

Hopefully it will just be a UTI - I'll be thinking about you! I hope everything is just fine :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

Good luck waiting4damon!! Hope everything is ok!! :hugs:
Let us know what happens!!


----------



## lovelymiss

:hugs: Hope everything is okay waitingfordamon! I am sending lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## mama2connor

Can i join please? I'm Genna, i'm 25 and i'm married to the love of my life. We have been together for 9 and half years, and married just over 3. We have two beautiful children Connor who is 8 and Gracie who is 2. I also have twin angels who passed away at 16+3. This is my 4th pregnancy, but will be my 3rd baby. My EDD is 20th March, this will be my second march baby. Connor was born 12th march in 2005 :)


----------



## JessesGirl29

Welcome Mama2connor! :flower:
Waiting4damon I've got my fingers crossed it's just a bad UTI. 

Sometimes my lack of symptoms scare me, I'm trying to tell myself that the symptoms come and go and that's normal. I used to have almost constant low level cramping right after I got my BFP and now I get it maybe, 3 times a day for 5-10 minutes only but a much stronger cramp feeling. I've taken to saying "Oh Hi Baby" in my head when I feel it because I do worry a little inbetween. 
My nausea has been picking up and intensifying to. When I get home from work I almost always fall asleep on the couch or take a nap and when I get up from that, it's bad. I haven't puked yet but last night I cried over my plate or pierogies and my OH asked me what was wrong and I said "I'm just so hungry but I think I'll puke if I eat these because I feel so sick". LOL. 
Crying over perogies.


----------



## mama2connor

JessesGirl29 said:


> Welcome Mama2connor! :flower:
> Waiting4damon I've got my fingers crossed it's just a bad UTI.
> 
> Sometimes my lack of symptoms scare me, I'm trying to tell myself that the symptoms come and go and that's normal. I used to have almost constant low level cramping right after I got my BFP and now I get it maybe, 3 times a day for 5-10 minutes only but a much stronger cramp feeling. I've taken to saying "Oh Hi Baby" in my head when I feel it because I do worry a little inbetween.
> My nausea has been picking up and intensifying to. When I get home from work I almost always fall asleep on the couch or take a nap and when I get up from that, it's bad. I haven't puked yet but last night I cried over my plate or pierogies and my OH asked me what was wrong and I said "I'm just so hungry but I think I'll puke if I eat these because I feel so sick". LOL.
> Crying over perogies.

Thanks hun. I'm the same, i have barely any symptoms other than waking once a night to pee, and occasional tiredness. I've had very little cramping maybe 3 times which didn't last for very long. That worries me as i had it pretty much constantly with my other three pregnancies until maybe around 10 weeks. I know i should feel greatful that i don't have many symptoms but it's really worrying. Roll on these next few weeks as hubby and I want to get a scan ASAP just to put my mind at ease. At the moment, there's not much point in booking in to get one as it's probably way too early to see anything.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mama2connor said:


> Can i join please? I'm Genna, i'm 25 and i'm married to the love of my life. We have been together for 9 and half years, and married just over 3. We have two beautiful children Connor who is 8 and Gracie who is 2. I also have twin angels who passed away at 16+3. This is my 4th pregnancy, but will be my 3rd baby. My EDD is 20th March, this will be my second march baby. Connor was born 12th march in 2005 :)

Soory on ur losses that must have been so hard! Congrats on the new pregnancy and welcome!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao i cried over a bag of fritos last pregnancy ! I flung the bag of fritos and said. " i didnt want fritos! I asked fir doritos! ". Lmao


----------



## chulie

Omg Nikki that's amazing!!! Only because its so exactly what poor pregnant women go through!!!! 

Mama2conor I'm so sorry for your losses but so happy to hear you've continued on your journey and embraced motherhood as a blessing. 

Oh ladies. The one big difference from this pregnancy to last. Last pregnancy I was SO constipated...this time. Holy cow....I go like 3 times a day. Crazy!!


----------



## waiting4damon

I am sitting at the OB office now, waiting to do the U/S.
Ugh. I hate the knot of fear in my throat, I want to be stronger than the fear. My whole family is telling me not to worry; its just so hard.


----------



## moondust7

mama2conor - so sorry for your losses. I have had a later loss as well, and it was very hard. Congrats on the new pregnancy!!

chulie - lol wow, you are a lucky lady to be going several times a day!! I seem to get a "good one" in (or maybe I should say "out" haha) every couple days.

Yesterday was a really good day symptom-wise for me. I had some very vivid dreams, and was extremely exhausted when I got out of bed, and had very sore boobs. I hope that means this one is progressing well. So far today, I've mostly just had a little bit of nausea. I'm tired, but not as exhausted as yesterday.


----------



## mummy2o

waiting4damon said:


> I am sitting at the OB office now, waiting to do the U/S.
> Ugh. I hate the knot of fear in my throat, I want to be stronger than the fear. My whole family is telling me not to worry; its just so hard.

I know it is, but everything will be fine.


----------



## sparklez

mummy2o said:


> sparklez said:
> 
> 
> I'm lucky with work, I do 1:1 with children with autism so being distracted is not an option, have to be focused the whole time.
> 
> What age range do you work with? My 6 year old has autism so find the whole subject rather interesting.
> 
> Welcome all the new people.Click to expand...

I've been doing it 11 years, worked with 3-19 year olds so far. I'm a verbal behaviour consultant, it's a strand of ABA which is a bit more well known, have you heard of it? happy to give you more info if you want to pm


----------



## Nikkilewis14

chulie said:


> Omg Nikki that's amazing!!! Only because its so exactly what poor pregnant women go through!!!!
> 
> Mama2conor I'm so sorry for your losses but so happy to hear you've continued on your journey and embraced motherhood as a blessing.
> 
> Oh ladies. The one big difference from this pregnancy to last. Last pregnancy I was SO constipated...this time. Holy cow....I go like 3 times a day. Crazy!!

Uhm ive literally had severe diahreea for the past two days! I was up all night :(. Gross. Feel like i lost 10lbs!


----------



## sparklez

Hi mama to connor



JessesGirl29 said:


> Welcome Mama2connor! :flower:
> Waiting4damon I've got my fingers crossed it's just a bad UTI.
> 
> Sometimes my lack of symptoms scare me, I'm trying to tell myself that the symptoms come and go and that's normal. I used to have almost constant low level cramping right after I got my BFP and now I get it maybe, 3 times a day for 5-10 minutes only but a much stronger cramp feeling. I've taken to saying "Oh Hi Baby" in my head when I feel it because I do worry a little inbetween.
> My nausea has been picking up and intensifying to. When I get home from work I almost always fall asleep on the couch or take a nap and when I get up from that, it's bad. I haven't puked yet but last night I cried over my plate or pierogies and my OH asked me what was wrong and I said "I'm just so hungry but I think I'll puke if I eat these because I feel so sick". LOL.
> Crying over perogies.


If you have something to eat before you nap or have some crackers or biscuits as soon as you wake up, before you get up that can help xx
And what are perogies???:shrug:


fingers crossed waitingfordamon, thinking of you xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good luck w the scan damon! I pray evrything is a-ok!


----------



## SimplyCountry

General shout out to all the mommies with the U/S... The pics look great! I'm so jealous and can't wait for mine (July 31st). :wohoo:

I'm due for my 3rd round of hcg testing on the 24th, he wants me to be over 2500. My second rounds were more than doubled.. .sooo if it keeps going in that direction, I'll be pretty happy!! :cloud9:

waiting4damon- :hugs: thinking about you 

So I have a symptoms question. Only because this is my first and I'm scared beyond belief that something will go wrong. I have the sore boobs, the horrific nausea, yet somehow completely starving, the extreme fatigue where I almost fall asleep driving home from work, and the wonderful cramping all friggin day long. I keep seeing people posting about implant. bleeding, but I haven't had any. Nothing. Now you'd think that'd be a good thing? But me and my crazy head and hormones are like, omg why aren't you spotting?! And I know that the second I do, I will be like, omg why ARE you spotting?! Everyone says how normal it is to spot and almost everyone I talk to has had some. Is it normal to NOT spot?? It kind of makes me think like, nope there was no implant. Know what I mean? :wacko: Is there some of you who didn't spot?? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it's pretty normal not to spot! I've never had any IB (implantation bleeding)! Yes, I've only had 1 baby but I'm on my 3rd pregnancy now and never had it! I think most people don't really spot, but not sure on that! But it's definitely not something to worry about!! If you got a positive pregnancy test (or several :winkwink:) than you KNOW you've implanted and you know that you are pregnant, that's all that matters! :flower: Also I'd say you're probably doing pretty well with your symptoms. Ofcourse symptoms aren't a guarantee but it makes sense to think your pregnancy is going pretty well if you have symptoms because that means you have the hormones and they're probably doubling pretty well if your symptoms get worse or stay! This DOESN'T mean that something is wrong if you don't have any symptoms or if your symptoms disappear! With my son I didn't have any symptoms other than sore boobs and being tired!


----------



## SimplyCountry

sparklez said:


> And what are perogies???:shrug:

What are perogies?!?! The best thing in the world!! Hahaha moon shaped potato filled pastas. They're about the size of a ravioli but with more filling. Sometimes, potato and cheddar, or potato and jalapenos, omg just delicious. I like mine fried with ketchup! Haha :thumbup:


----------



## SimplyCountry

Eltjuh said:


> I think it's pretty normal not to spot! I've never had any IB (implantation bleeding)! Yes, I've only had 1 baby but I'm on my 3rd pregnancy now and never had it! I think most people don't really spot, but not sure on that! But it's definitely not something to worry about!! If you got a positive pregnancy test (or several :winkwink:) than you KNOW you've implanted and you know that you are pregnant, that's all that matters! :flower: Also I'd say you're probably doing pretty well with your symptoms. Ofcourse symptoms aren't a guarantee but it makes sense to think your pregnancy is going pretty well if you have symptoms because that means you have the hormones and they're probably doubling pretty well if your symptoms get worse or stay! This DOESN'T mean that something is wrong if you don't have any symptoms or if your symptoms disappear! With my son I didn't have any symptoms other than sore boobs and being tired!

Thanks... I'm just going crazy like a normal first time mommy usually does. Dr says I'm still early but I mean my first hcg was 100, then 48 hours later was 358. He said they're going up fast, but still low? But still going up so he gave me the official "congrats your pregnant" now just wants to keep seeing the numbers go up and get the U/S... that's what I'm patiently (haha ya right) waiting for :kiss:


----------



## JessesGirl29

SimplyCountry if it makes you feel any better I had a spot of blood in EWCM that was implantation spotting with my miscarriage and not with this pregnancy and all the symptoms you are describing sound awesome!


----------



## Eltjuh

SimplyCountry said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty normal not to spot! I've never had any IB (implantation bleeding)! Yes, I've only had 1 baby but I'm on my 3rd pregnancy now and never had it! I think most people don't really spot, but not sure on that! But it's definitely not something to worry about!! If you got a positive pregnancy test (or several :winkwink:) than you KNOW you've implanted and you know that you are pregnant, that's all that matters! :flower: Also I'd say you're probably doing pretty well with your symptoms. Ofcourse symptoms aren't a guarantee but it makes sense to think your pregnancy is going pretty well if you have symptoms because that means you have the hormones and they're probably doubling pretty well if your symptoms get worse or stay! This DOESN'T mean that something is wrong if you don't have any symptoms or if your symptoms disappear! With my son I didn't have any symptoms other than sore boobs and being tired!
> 
> Thanks... I'm just going crazy like a normal first time mommy usually does. Dr says I'm still early but I mean my first hcg was 100, then 48 hours later was 358. He said they're going up fast, but still low? But still going up so he gave me the official "congrats your pregnant" now just wants to keep seeing the numbers go up and get the U/S... that's what I'm patiently (haha ya right) waiting for :kiss:Click to expand...

When did you have your hcg?? Mine at 4+4 was 289, I thought the doctor said 89 when I spoke to him on the phone and thought that was really low, though someone I know had it at 85 when she was 12dpo I think and I was only 14dpo at 4+4 so I did think it was gonna be ok, and then I asked the receptionist if she could print my results for me and it said 289!! Must've totally missed the doctor saying the 200 part! :haha:


----------



## sparklez

perogies sound cool, so much american food i love the sound of :) 

I had no spotting last pg and nothing so far this time xx


Spoke to my midwife today, so excited to meet her, it's a new system they're trialling with the nhs round here called one to one service, it's basically like having an independent midwife so you have the same one for every appointment and they'll be at the birth. planing a homebirth again (didn't quite happen last time) and she lives literally 2 roads away from me :happydance: Seeing her next weds at 2.30 so less than a week to go, scan won't be till 12 weeks so that's the end of August, seems forever away.



J_Lynn said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> ohhh id be so anxious! i know its just because im high risk, but still, id go crazy waiting! we need to do something on here to make tyhe days go by faster! something to look forward to everyday :)
> 
> That's a great idea ..... what could we all do??Click to expand...

what about doing a weekly something? like bump pics mondays, weird craving thursdays etc??


----------



## donnarobinson

Goodnight girls.. X am I the only one getting really bad headaches :( x


----------



## Mrs A

No, I am too. I think though it may be cause I'm not drinking enough through the day xx


----------



## chulie

Ladies!!! 

Such a busy day! 
Went to my dr's for my prenatal appt...everything was actually excellent. My beta at 4 weeks 5 days was 1,959 so she was really impressed. I guess because of her concerns on the slow start she sent me for a dating scan. She gave me the form and I called and they had availability THIS afternoon at 3:30. So I took it! I went an it was awesome. I'm 5 weeks 5 days and she did a vaginal u/s and from that I was able to see my bubba and its gorgeous tiny heart beat.....just beating away!! It was beautiful!!! She turned the screen and showed me everything there was to see!!

Only downside is apparently this place has changed a lot of rules since I had my dd. To get your pics you have to get them through your doctor :(. They don't give them to you anymore...and when i go for my anatomy scan they won't tell you what your having either...they write it down and you find out from your dr!?!? Laaaame! I guess I could find a different diagnostic place with different rules but...well see. That's a long ways away. Right now I'm just so beyond thrilled I got to see a teeny tiny heart beating safely within!!!!!! 

Nikki you know what's funny. When I googled diahrrea in pregnancy. What stands out is woman saying. "Oh I had all through first trimester but I have a healthy boy"....lmao. Lots of people said they had boys????? Correlation????!


----------



## DecemberWait

Waiting4...I hope your scan went Ok! 


I thought I felt well enough to eat a chicken sandwich so I ate it and then had diarrhea all afternoon which reallllyyyyy sucked because I was running summer camp... yeah... no more 'rich' foods for me. Boobs are also killing me and I feel like a zombie but that's the norm. Scan is tomorrow and I'm nervous but hopeful... just really want to see a viable baby for once.


----------



## Eltjuh

I had really bad diarrhea with my son! I'd wake up in the middle of the night with really really bad cramps! I'd usually stay on the toilet until the cramps were gone cause if i'd go back to bed they'd be gone for a couple of minutes and then come back! :dohh: so i usually spent half the night on the toilet. Only really happened at night though. Not really had it so far, but not sure when it started last time...


----------



## DecemberWait

I really hope I don't get it a lot because I'm the lead teacher for the entire school where I work and I need to be in different classrooms doing demo lessons and observations...hoping it just happened because I ate something that didn't agree with me.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Eltjuh said:


> SimplyCountry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> When did you have your hcg?? Mine at 4+4 was 289, I thought the doctor said 89 when I spoke to him on the phone and thought that was really low, though someone I know had it at 85 when she was 12dpo I think and I was only 14dpo at 4+4 so I did think it was gonna be ok, and then I asked the receptionist if she could print my results for me and it said 289!! Must've totally missed the doctor saying the 200 part! :haha:
> 
> Well this is why I need my U/S :) So, according to my calendar and charting:
> I've run an exact 44 day cycle (O 22 days after LMP, AF 22 days after O).
> LMP: May 25th (5 days long, normal)
> I O'ed on the 16th of June.
> Received a :bfp: on July 8th, the day my AF was due.
> Beta 1: July 11th 3w4d (100)
> Beta 2: July 13th 3w6d (358)
> Beta 3: July 24th (waiting)
> 
> However according to what the doctor thinks:
> I O'ed around the 28th of June
> Beta 1: July 11th 1w6d (100)
> Beta 2: July 13th 2w2d (358)
> Beta 3: July 24th 3w5d (waiting)
> 
> I just can't believe that I'd be that far behind according to the doctor. I think 100 is high for only 2 weeks? I was looking at a chart from babymed so that'd what I've been going off of... What do you think?
> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancyClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## DecemberWait

Your doc is wrong... you can't get a positive blood test until implantation happens which is not anywhere near 2 weeks... that's when you ovulate... your dates are probably way more accurate.


----------



## waiting4damon

Hi all. The ultrasound showed one viable intra-uterine pregnancy, with no hematoma behind the placenta or any clots in the uterus. The baby did have a fluttering heart beat; so reassuring! 

I feel very relieved. The MD took a sample of the discharge and he examined it under a microscope and said it had a high yeast content; so a yeast infection is likely agitating a high blood flow cervix. I won't feel completely at peace again though until the spotting stops completely. The MD was very kind, he said there were no current signs of threatened miscarriage, but that if the discharge changes, there may be danger.

I have another appt with u/s Monday July 22. I just hope this spotting stops! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

So glad you saw a Hb!


----------



## SimplyCountry

waiting4damon said:


> Hi all. The ultrasound showed one viable intra-uterine pregnancy, with no hematoma behind the placenta or any clots in the uterus. The baby did have a fluttering heart beat; so reassuring!
> 
> I feel very relieved. The MD took a sample of the discharge and he examined it under a microscope and said it had a high yeast content; so a yeast infection is likely agitating a high blood flow cervix. I won't feel completely at peace again though until the spotting stops completely. The MD was very kind, he said there were no current signs of threatened miscarriage, but that if the discharge changes, there may be danger.
> 
> I have another appt with u/s Monday July 22. I just hope this spotting stops! :)

Such great news :)


----------



## lovelymiss

I'm not getting headaches, but I do have some diarrhea! We both really want a boy, so I think I'll stick with the boy theory. ;) 

SO glad your scans went well today Chulie and waiting! Wonderful news, ladies.


----------



## BabyDue

It's so funny I saw so many ladies posting about diarrhea! I wanted to say something, like, is this normal?? Lol, it might just be something I ate today, but all day whatever I've eaten has turned into diarrhea, ugh! Lol. If it's a pregnancy sign then I'll take it, after my faint line scare this morning!

I bought a couple more tests and I'm waiting until the morning to take another. Crossing my fingers it's dark again. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Glad your scans went well chulie and waiting4damon!

I went to bed, brushed my teeth and layed down...at first i thought iwas getting a bit nauseous again, but then realised my stomach was just empty! Never had that with my son, didn't have nightly feasts! Haha i feel like i've been eating so often today and am just empty again 20 minutes later!


----------



## HockeyWife86

BabyDue said:


> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Babydue I don't know if this will help you at all but if you go back and look I bet you'll see we all had the same concerned....probably right before and around the 5 week mark. We've all had days where our symptoms just dissapear for a day or two....try not to worry!! (I know. Impossible!!) as for the test...it could be anything. Nikki and I both had random light tests.....and then took another and they were dark again. Could be something as simple as drinking a lot water before you happened to pee...which would dilute it....take another one and I bet your mind will be at total ease!!!
> 
> Thanks Chulie - I'll keep you gust posted, after work when I take another test! The only weird thing about this mornings test was that I didn't have much pee in me - I woke up so many times overnight to pee that I was almost empty. There was maybe like a teaspoon? Who knows. I just feel so emotional today!
> 
> Thanks for the words of comfort.Click to expand...

Hun if it helps at all im at your freak out stage. ...and a I REALLY want to poas!!
Woke up this morning and No symptoms at all. Yesterday all bar my bitchy mood had gone. Now nothing :( hoping that Monday brings in the 6 week onslaught so I know the nugget is growing x


----------



## LucyLake

Yay WaitingforDamon and Chulie!! <3. :happydance: hope the discharge stops for you soon Waitingfordamon!! <3

I just scheduled my first scan for Aug 21...I think I'll be 9-4. I know it's crazy, but with my nightmare MC, I had 4 scans between 5w3 and 8w0 and nothing but heartache. I know they'll see something at 9w4. I asked to come in earlier like 8w0, but my OB is on vacay. Anyone else waiting it out purposefully or just because you have to?

Thank you to all who commented about diarrhea. I had some 3 days ago and now have constipation instead after switching to a BRAT diet. So today, (sorry for the TMI), I pulled a muscle and had 10 minutes of cramping after going :(. I'd almost take the diarrhea instead. Still, just grateful to be pregnant with my rainbow <3


----------



## chulie

waiting4damon said:


> Hi all. The ultrasound showed one viable intra-uterine pregnancy, with no hematoma behind the placenta or any clots in the uterus. The baby did have a fluttering heart beat; so reassuring!
> 
> I feel very relieved. The MD took a sample of the discharge and he examined it under a microscope and said it had a high yeast content; so a yeast infection is likely agitating a high blood flow cervix. I won't feel completely at peace again though until the spotting stops completely. The MD was very kind, he said there were no current signs of threatened miscarriage, but that if the discharge changes, there may be danger.
> 
> I have another appt with u/s Monday July 22. I just hope this spotting stops! :)

SO glad to hear!!!!! Yaaaa...good news for everyone!


----------



## SimplyCountry

Hi HockeyWife86!

I just saw your sig and realized we had the same :bfp: day and our betas are soooo similar!!!
Beta 1: July 11- 100
Beta 2: July 13- 358
Beta 3: July 24- waiting, dr says he wants it around 2500

Wondering, has your dr dated you yet? Or are your calculations based off of your charting/lmp/o? I'm having huge conflicting dates between me and my dr and we're so similar, so I was just curious! 

Congrats to you !


----------



## dbluett

No march baby here. Go again on Friday for another beta, but I have already started bleeding :-(

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## HockeyWife86

dbluett said:


> No march baby here. Go again on Friday for another beta, but I have already started bleeding :-(
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!

Oh Honey, keep us updated and thinking of you!



SimplyCountry said:


> Hi HockeyWife86!
> 
> I just saw your sig and realized we had the same :bfp: day and our betas are soooo similar!!!
> Beta 1: July 11- 100
> Beta 2: July 13- 358
> Beta 3: July 24- waiting, dr says he wants it around 2500
> 
> Wondering, has your dr dated you yet? Or are your calculations based off of your charting/lmp/o? I'm having huge conflicting dates between me and my dr and we're so similar, so I was just curious!
> 
> Congrats to you !

Hey Honey! I have really irregular cycles so we arn't sure when i ovulated. Going off my hcg levels and scan i'm around 5+2
I've really roughly estimated around march 16-18.
What dates are they giving you?


----------



## HockeyWife86

Hey Ladies,

more bloods today and saturday.
Complained about next to no symptoms yesterday. Today they are completely gone. My boobs even feel/look less full.
Have started cramping (like beginning of AF) and feel like its getting worse.
argh this sucks
:(


----------



## chulie

Hockeywife86....I still get af cramps on and off like its still coming!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

donnarobinson said:


> Goodnight girls.. X am I the only one getting really bad headaches :( x

NO MINE ARE HORRENDOUS! I know I am yelling, but thats how they feel like! awful waffle!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

chulie said:


> Ladies!!!
> 
> Such a busy day!
> Went to my dr's for my prenatal appt...everything was actually excellent. My beta at 4 weeks 5 days was 1,959 so she was really impressed. I guess because of her concerns on the slow start she sent me for a dating scan. She gave me the form and I called and they had availability THIS afternoon at 3:30. So I took it! I went an it was awesome. I'm 5 weeks 5 days and she did a vaginal u/s and from that I was able to see my bubba and its gorgeous tiny heart beat.....just beating away!! It was beautiful!!! She turned the screen and showed me everything there was to see!!
> 
> Only downside is apparently this place has changed a lot of rules since I had my dd. To get your pics you have to get them through your doctor :(. They don't give them to you anymore...and when i go for my anatomy scan they won't tell you what your having either...they write it down and you find out from your dr!?!? Laaaame! I guess I could find a different diagnostic place with different rules but...well see. That's a long ways away. Right now I'm just so beyond thrilled I got to see a teeny tiny heart beating safely within!!!!!!
> 
> Nikki you know what's funny. When I googled diahrrea in pregnancy. What stands out is woman saying. "Oh I had all through first trimester but I have a healthy boy"....lmao. Lots of people said they had boys????? Correlation????!

OMG I Hope! lmao! boy boy boy boy boy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm perogies covered in onions and butter! slurrrrrp.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hope all the cramping and spotting stop for u ladies! just stay positive! were all here for ya!


----------



## babydust4u

I'm right there with you ladies with the spotting and cramping :(
It had just stopped and then I had a 24 hour stomach bug, only know it was a bug cos foster daughter had it too, so def not morning sickness. Anyway now bad cramps and bleeding again. My betas are really low two, like 36 at 4 weeks 3 days but 77 in 48 hours so still going the right way :)
I spoke to midwife who agree to do early ultrasound, which isn't usually done in Canada. However the u/s clinic said they we full! WTF for like ever? So now trying to get in at hospital, fingers crossed.....just want to know, you know?


----------



## wavescrash

I have my viability scan in the morning at 9:30 and I'm both excited and terrified. I keep thinking we'll probably receive bad news just from previous losses but I know that's not likely the case. Just a natural fear you know? But I'm still so excited in the event all is well.


----------



## minni2906

*am on vacation this week so haven't been on to post recently.Heartburn is driving me nuts!! I can't eat anything!! Super glad to not have any ms yet though. Hoping I gey lucky and skip it altogether! Haha.First appoinment is Monday and I think I'll begin telling people after that. OH and I got my mom a "baby carriage" charm for her oragami owl necklace to tell her!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Eltjuh

My MS seems alright today... so far anyway.. Fingers crossed! Woke up at about 6am cause my son was awake and was starving! My stomach was just empty again, so I ate 2 crackers and then went back to sleep for another hour. When I woke up again I was starving again! So had a roll with some cheese but am now sitting here eating 2 more pieces of toast! Cause I just feel empty all the time. And we're gonna be going on a little roadtrip soon, when hubby and his brother get back from the gym. So fingers crossed my MS stays away today!!


----------



## Eltjuh

And dbluett, good luck hun!! Hope everything is ok!! :hugs: 
Please keep us updated!!


----------



## mama2connor

Thank you for such a nice warm welcome ladies! :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Glad scans went well. 
I woke up in the night and I felt so sick. 
And I'm getting headaches everyday. I think I did with my son as well. 
I have no appetite whatso ever , I feel hungry bt sick at the same time .. , 
My boobs kill at night and are fine when I get up. 
1 week today til my midwife appointment x


----------



## HockeyWife86

Got bloods done today and doctor left before telling me the results! grrrr have to wait for tomorrow now and have been freaking out all day.
No symptoms at all today. nip nada zilch, just lots of cramping :(
its going to be a loooong night


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u hun, I'm sure all is fine I have no symtoms some days, ulll find they'll probally come back with avengence x


----------



## Bunnikins

I didnt have any symptoms at all til about 6 or 7 weeks last time, and then they would come and go all the time. And the cramping i had was horrible.. kept me awake at night sometimes.


----------



## chulie

Nikki I posted this ridiculous theory in the gender prediction thread for fun. Someone already replied saying she has 6 boys and 2 girls and that was exactly true for her!!!! Lmao.


----------



## DecemberWait

7wks today :) Scan is at 3pm EST! Feeling beyond sick this morning...and I've lost a pound since last week which doesn't surprise me at all since I can barely eat right now. Still haven't thrown up, mostly from sheer willpower because I hate throwing up! Nothing really seems to help though I agree with others who say sour candies help a bit...I'm sucking on one right now!


----------



## donnarobinson

I haven't been able to eat anything today yet , ! :( I'm so hungry bt no appetite x !


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies

I was so nauseous yesterday and thought oh-oh MS but it went away when I ate; then every few hours, there were more waves of nausea, so more eating lmao. Haha can see a lot of weight going on at this rate -weighed myself yesterday and already put on half a stone (7lbs ) Eeeeeeeeeeeeek!!! How can that be? must be the scales are wrong, baby is only size of a pea !! And I have generally been eating okay, cant eat large portions so it is more like small and often (and only really began that yesterday) and I have been doing my daily pilates exercises and still keeping up with my long walks etc and running around after my nearly 3 year old. 

Congrats to all the mommies to be with gorgeous scans

P.s I used to suffer from backache, but started pilates about six months ago and don't have any now, have been doing a fab prenatal one :happydance:

xx


----------



## mummy2o

Chulie I don't think its 100% true. I get constipated in pregnancy and had a son. Only difference is I had no m/s. This time I have m/s so guessing a girl.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i havent had a real appetite to be honest, but today it seems to be coming back!.. my ...ahem..diahreea ... has stopped and my hubby now has it .. it must have been a stomach bug!! he was up all night too... blah....

i cant get enough rice cakes this a.m. or chocolate.. i had a protein meal bar it was peanut butter chocolate, yum!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

my sis in law has MS with my first nephew and absolutely NONE with my 2nd nephew.. she said those pregnancies were total opposites. first was very hard labor but easy pregnancy, second was easy peasy and an hard pregnancy...


----------



## J_Lynn

I don't want to wait 16 weeks to find out if we're having a boy or a girl .... it's like the longest wait everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I have read every single wive's tale about how to tell what you're having, and most contradict each other so I am pretty sure nothing works except that ultrasound you have to wait 14 forevers for. *sigh* lol


----------



## SimplyCountry

HockeyWife86 said:


> Hey Honey! I have really irregular cycles so we arn't sure when i ovulated. Going off my hcg levels and scan i'm around 5+2
> I've really roughly estimated around march 16-18.
> What dates are they giving you?

I haven't had a scan yet, (the 31st) so they haven't "dated" me officially yet. Like I said we have conflicting dates, according to my calendar and charting, I believe I'm farther along than he thinks. He said maybe 2 weeks (last week). But I just feel there's no way to have the symptoms I have, and the numbers, and positive tests and only be 2 weeks. My cycle can be odd. I started charting in January and like I said it's really really long (44 days). So IDK if that could throw my dates off or what. 



HockeyWife86 said:


> Got bloods done today and doctor left before telling me the results! grrrr have to wait for tomorrow now and have been freaking out all day.
> No symptoms at all today. nip nada zilch, just lots of cramping :(
> its going to be a loooong night

I know the feeling, my dr keeps scheduling my betas on a Saturday... I have to wait until Monday for the results!! #-o

Keep us updated... FX for good #'s :hugs:


----------



## SimplyCountry

I'm happy I've found this place, and I apologize if I'm about to use this forum in the wrong way....

I need some support. This is my first pregnancy. I am currently engaged to my future DH. Our wedding had been ideally set for August 2015. My life in the passed two months have been nothing short of a roller coaster. 
I'm sure this has A LOT to do with my hormones being out of wack. I've been fighting with my fiance over really stupid things, and over some important things; he has a 6 year old son who is slowly getting more and more out of control. He's coming to the age where he wants mommy and daddy together, hates me, hates rules, and just hates life in general. This makes things very stressful on my fiance and myself because we argue about discipline and "fun time". All the things that go along with a blended family. Of course I'm petrified to tell him we're having a baby. So the fighting and step son are all stresser #1.
Stresser #2, I am a full time online graduate student taking an accelerate program. I will finish a year earlier than my entire cohort. It's exhausting. 3 classes a trimester, 3 GRADUATE courses a trimester. What was I thinking? Oh that's right, that I needed to complete in time so I could keep my job. Cause oh yea, I also work full time as a speech therapist in a school district with autistic and medically needy preschoolers and autistic kindergarden and first graders. So needless to say, I'm run completely into the ground.
Stresser #3, I should have worded "worked as" due to the fact, I was notified that since NJ has changed laws regarding my certification, I no longer qualify for my job and am being let go. So I got laid off..... the same day I got my results from the dr.... how awesome. Now you'd think, okay well take the job off the stresser plate and now more time to focus on schooling... however... there comes that tiny bit of being preggers and needing benefits. So it looks like I'll be having a courthouse wedding so I can get benefits through my fiance. ](*,):(

I'm so tired, my cramps are killing me, and I have no motivation to get out of bed today.... except to pee... I have to pee a lot :dohh: 
Right now is supposed to be exciting and happy and all the fun stuff and all I can do is stress and be upset and I just wanna get away and enjoy right now. 

Sorry this is long, I just really needed to vent this morning and seeing how we're all so close in dates and ranges, I know not everyone is in the SAME exact boat, but I'm sure there's similarities so it's nice to just get it out there and get some sympathy/empathy and advice back. :kiss: Thanks


----------



## Bunnikins

SimplyCountry said:


> I'm happy I've found this place, and I apologize if I'm about to use this forum in the wrong way....
> 
> I need some support. This is my first pregnancy. I am currently engaged to my future DH. Our wedding had been ideally set for August 2015. My life in the passed two months have been nothing short of a roller coaster.
> I'm sure this has A LOT to do with my hormones being out of wack. I've been fighting with my fiance over really stupid things, and over some important things; he has a 6 year old son who is slowly getting more and more out of control. He's coming to the age where he wants mommy and daddy together, hates me, hates rules, and just hates life in general. This makes things very stressful on my fiance and myself because we argue about discipline and "fun time". All the things that go along with a blended family. Of course I'm petrified to tell him we're having a baby. So the fighting and step son are all stresser #1.
> Stresser #2, I am a full time online graduate student taking an accelerate program. I will finish a year earlier than my entire cohort. It's exhausting. 3 classes a trimester, 3 GRADUATE courses a trimester. What was I thinking? Oh that's right, that I needed to complete in time so I could keep my job. Cause oh yea, I also work full time as a speech therapist in a school district with autistic and medically needy preschoolers and autistic kindergarden and first graders. So needless to say, I'm run completely into the ground.
> Stresser #3, I should have worded "worked as" due to the fact, I was notified that since NJ has changed laws regarding my certification, I no longer qualify for my job and am being let go. So I got laid off..... the same day I got my results from the dr.... how awesome. Now you'd think, okay well take the job off the stresser plate and now more time to focus on schooling... however... there comes that tiny bit of being preggers and needing benefits. So it looks like I'll be having a courthouse wedding so I can get benefits through my fiance. ](*,):(
> 
> I'm so tired, my cramps are killing me, and I have no motivation to get out of bed today.... except to pee... I have to pee a lot :dohh:
> Right now is supposed to be exciting and happy and all the fun stuff and all I can do is stress and be upset and I just wanna get away and enjoy right now.
> 
> Sorry this is long, I just really needed to vent this morning and seeing how we're all so close in dates and ranges, I know not everyone is in the SAME exact boat, but I'm sure there's similarities so it's nice to just get it out there and get some sympathy/empathy and advice back. :kiss: Thanks

Wow you are a busy lady! its always good to get things out of the system and here is as good a place as any. I hope your fiance will be supportive and try and make things as stress free as possible regarding his son. As for the workload.. at least you have something else to focus on rather than the paranoia that is pregnancy i guess :flower: :hugs: 
Everything always works out OK in the end somehow :)


----------



## wavescrash

So I had my first ultrasound today and I think it went relatively well. We didn't see much and the tech couldn't say a lot until the radiologist reviewed the images & contacted my doctor so it'll be a few days until I hear from my (old) OB. But I also have an appointment with my _new_ OB on Monday & I should be getting another ultrasound that day so maybe we'll see some changes by then?

Anyway... we saw a gestational sac & a yolk sac so far. Gestational sac was measuring around 7.8mm I believe. From everything I've googled, all seems normal so far. I was hoping to see a heartbeat today but the tech kept saying it just might be too early and reading lots of personal experiences from scans around 6 weeks, it's not uncommon to not see the heartbeat until you get closer to 7 weeks. So we'll just wait and see. I'm not as worried, I'm just glad there was something in there seeing as during my ultrasound last month during my m/c, they said the ultrasound revealed no signs of pregnancy.

I didn't get any pictures but when the tech stepped out of the room for me to clean up, I snapped some pictures of the screen with my phone. So they're HORRIBLE quality but I don't care, it's still my little bean on there.
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 11









4.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs A

That doesn't look like one sac Hun! Xxx


----------



## wavescrash

Mrs A said:


> That doesn't look like one sac Hun! Xxx

I posted about it in the 1st tri section but the tech didn't mention anything about that second "shadow". I vaguely remember a few girls asking over the last couple of years about what looks like a second sac on the ultrasound and it turned out just to be a shadow. So I think that's all it is. We'll see though. I'm waiting to hear back from my (old) OB and then I have another ultrasound Monday with my new doctor so we'll see what they say :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

that's crazy that you go for ultrasound, but no-one can tell you what they see on it until reported back to OB -how frustrating for you lol -and the tech probably does these all the time and knows exactly what is there :D Good Luck -hope all is well, with one or two sacs ;)

xx


----------



## Mrs A

wavescrash said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> That doesn't look like one sac Hun! Xxx
> 
> I posted about it in the 1st tri section but the tech didn't mention anything about that second "shadow". I vaguely remember a few girls asking over the last couple of years about what looks like a second sac on the ultrasound and it turned out just to be a shadow. So I think that's all it is. We'll see though. I'm waiting to hear back from my (old) OB and then I have another ultrasound Monday with my new doctor so we'll see what they say :)Click to expand...

Can't wait for the outcome x x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls had a stressful day with my druggie neighbours. ! Sick of them and thy have the cheek to report me ! I can't wait to move . I havet ate much at al today x


----------



## wavescrash

wannabubba#4 said:


> that's crazy that you go for ultrasound, but no-one can tell you what they see on it until reported back to OB -how frustrating for you lol -and the tech probably does these all the time and knows exactly what is there :D Good Luck -hope all is well, with one or two sacs ;)
> 
> xx

Thanks! It's just that way because I got it done at the hospital in the outpatient center and not through my doctor's office directly. She said it'll probably be a couple days before the radiologist reviews it, reports to my OB who will then leave me a message. Oh well. 



Mrs A said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> That doesn't look like one sac Hun! Xxx
> 
> I posted about it in the 1st tri section but the tech didn't mention anything about that second "shadow". I vaguely remember a few girls asking over the last couple of years about what looks like a second sac on the ultrasound and it turned out just to be a shadow. So I think that's all it is. We'll see though. I'm waiting to hear back from my (old) OB and then I have another ultrasound Monday with my new doctor so we'll see what they say :)Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait for the outcome x xClick to expand...

Thanks!!


----------



## moondust7

SimplyCountry - I'm so sorry about all of hte stress you have right now. Graduate school *will* be a little better now that you don't have to work full time (I was in grad school for a long time and got my Ph.D. so I totally understand how hard it is!!). And so glad your fiance is being supportive. Don't worry about the courthouse wedding. That can be kindof romantic anyways. Make sure to wear a dress and take some pictures, and then in a year or 2, you can have your dream wedding with him.

Wavescrash - LOVE the u/s pics!!! Very exciting!!!!

As for me, I'm still extremely exhausted and keep having dreams about... um, doing the deed with DH!!! LOL!!! I heard you can be extra "hormonal" (shall we say?) during pregnancy, but that certainly didn't happen the last 2 times I was pregnant! And I am both hungry and nauseated at the same time too. Except I think the hunger is winning out. :-/ LOL


----------



## workin4alivin

I am pretty much a POASaholic... so I am 4wks 2days preggo and I pee on a stick every couple of days :blush:

I got my BFP Friday the 12th at 9dpo and went in for my blood draw. It was only a 6! Talk about a sensitive FRER! Anyway it only had me slightly worried because of the low number but I knew it was way early and a faint line...

Fast forward to today, 6/7 days later my line is WAY darker than the control line! Wonder what my HCG is... 

I called FRER to see how much "HCG" is in their control line, or at least how high would mine have to be for the test line to be darker than the control line and I was told "that was proprietary info not given to the public"

So, now I've been looking at beta base and wondering my possibility of twins??? My son's tests were not this dark this early


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> I don't want to wait 16 weeks to find out if we're having a boy or a girl .... it's like the longest wait everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I have read every single wive's tale about how to tell what you're having, and most contradict each other so I am pretty sure nothing works except that ultrasound you have to wait 14 forevers for. *sigh* lol

most docs wont send u for an antomy scan until 20 weeks so do not feel dissapointed if you have to wait a few more weeks..

we only found out ella was a girl because i had a bleed at 16 weeks and was sent to the hospital for an ultrasound, i asked the tech is maybe she can give me an idea and shes like no im really not supposed to but lets take a look and u could see the 3 "hambrger" lines for a girl.. shes like well dont go out and buy pink yet, but its looking like a girl... let them confirm it at the anatomy scan in 4 weeks ! but yea... unless u pay for one privately u usually have to wait .. boo!


----------



## J_Lynn

We have the 3D ultrasound for $75 at 16 weeks, so we're doing that :D hehe


----------



## Nikkilewis14

SimplyCountry said:


> I'm happy I've found this place, and I apologize if I'm about to use this forum in the wrong way....
> 
> I need some support. This is my first pregnancy. I am currently engaged to my future DH. Our wedding had been ideally set for August 2015. My life in the passed two months have been nothing short of a roller coaster.
> I'm sure this has A LOT to do with my hormones being out of wack. I've been fighting with my fiance over really stupid things, and over some important things; he has a 6 year old son who is slowly getting more and more out of control. He's coming to the age where he wants mommy and daddy together, hates me, hates rules, and just hates life in general. This makes things very stressful on my fiance and myself because we argue about discipline and "fun time". All the things that go along with a blended family. Of course I'm petrified to tell him we're having a baby. So the fighting and step son are all stresser #1.
> Stresser #2, I am a full time online graduate student taking an accelerate program. I will finish a year earlier than my entire cohort. It's exhausting. 3 classes a trimester, 3 GRADUATE courses a trimester. What was I thinking? Oh that's right, that I needed to complete in time so I could keep my job. Cause oh yea, I also work full time as a speech therapist in a school district with autistic and medically needy preschoolers and autistic kindergarden and first graders. So needless to say, I'm run completely into the ground.
> Stresser #3, I should have worded "worked as" due to the fact, I was notified that since NJ has changed laws regarding my certification, I no longer qualify for my job and am being let go. So I got laid off..... the same day I got my results from the dr.... how awesome. Now you'd think, okay well take the job off the stresser plate and now more time to focus on schooling... however... there comes that tiny bit of being preggers and needing benefits. So it looks like I'll be having a courthouse wedding so I can get benefits through my fiance. ](*,):(
> 
> I'm so tired, my cramps are killing me, and I have no motivation to get out of bed today.... except to pee... I have to pee a lot :dohh:
> Right now is supposed to be exciting and happy and all the fun stuff and all I can do is stress and be upset and I just wanna get away and enjoy right now.
> 
> Sorry this is long, I just really needed to vent this morning and seeing how we're all so close in dates and ranges, I know not everyone is in the SAME exact boat, but I'm sure there's similarities so it's nice to just get it out there and get some sympathy/empathy and advice back. :kiss: Thanks

Oh man! that sounds so rough at the moment! I think it is very important to let him know ur pregnant. Not only because, well, it is HIS baby, but maybe he may be able to help u out more! He may be sympathetic towards you and try to help u out as much as possible. (some guys dont and get angry etc, esp if baby was not planned.) but ... i think its important to tell him..

as for your job, that stinks that you no longer qualify for it. I think the positive attitude is good because well, you are tired and you are pregnant and I think it would be less stressful to just have to worry about school and not work and school at the same time.. You may need benefits but that does not mean you HAVE to go have a court house wedding just to have insurance. I know a lot of people have things against help from the government, mostly because people hold their head high regarding getting help other than themselves, but I grew up on welfare because well, we had to. my mother was a stay at home and my fathers business was doing awful. When I finally grew up and got a real job and got my own insurance I was so proud. I still am proud to this day, BUT, do not feel embarrassed if this is what you need to do for a healthy baby, especially when its only temporary! :) That is what it is there for. You will soon get back on your feet, get a new job, and not have to use it again! Its the people that abuse the system that makes others mad! in this situation, you would not be abusing the system, and your only using it for healthcare. 

im sorry u feel so crap! know we are all here for u and u can vent about anything on this thread.. we are all homronal and we have all been there i am sure!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

also, you do plan on getting married, so if you do decide to do a court house wedding, dont short yourself from a beautiful wedding if thats what your upset about :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> We have the 3D ultrasound for $75 at 16 weeks, so we're doing that :D hehe

Aweeesome!!!!


Your ob doesnt do 3d-4d ultrasounds?!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mrs A said:


> That doesn't look like one sac Hun! Xxx

i see the second sac too, and its odd because if it was a shadow would it still show the thickened lining around it?? i def see the endometrial thickening...maybe im wrong?


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> That doesn't look like one sac Hun! Xxx
> 
> i see the second sac too, and its odd because if it was a shadow would it still show the thickened lining around it?? i def see the endometrial thickening...maybe im wrong?Click to expand...

I honestly have NO idea. Like I said, the tech didn't mention anything about it. Not that she sees something else that could be a shadow or maybe a sac so I just assumed it was nothing but was still curious since she _didn't_ mention it lol. I didn't know a thickened lining around it could mean anything lol.

It's a little funny though because the first week or so after I got my BFP I was having pains in _both_ ovaries and asked why that could be. I figured one was the corpus luteum (sp?) cyst from the side I ovulated on but that didn't make sense as to why the other one would hurt too. Someone said it was probably twins but I really don't think that's the case here. Who knows, I mean... anything is possible but it's not on my radar as an option, you know? lol. I'll take whatever gets thrown at me but I'm not hoping for it either, if that makes sense.


----------



## Bunnikins

Hi ive been looking at your ultrasound with interest cos Im a sonographer (I only work for a private 4D company 1 day a week so im not the most experienced at the moment but i have been doing it a lot of years & do a lot of early preg work!) The second "thing" COULD be a second sac, but it also could just be a decidual reaction in the endometrium. In early scans i often see the sac and other "bits" in the endometrium.. but if they dont have yolks/fetal poles in and are tiny, they prob arent sacs! That said, it COULD be as it does look in the pic to have a white "rim" around it (called a trophoblastic reaction).. If the tech didnt get a zoomed in pic of 2 different sacs though, i would imagine there is just one. And surely theyd say something??? In UK the sonographer is the one who makes the diagnosis and has to tell the patient, and also arrange referral to a suitable specialist.. its all so different here :) Congrats on ur scan though its always exciting & makes it more real! I cant wait to see mine! :D


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> We have the 3D ultrasound for $75 at 16 weeks, so we're doing that :D hehe
> 
> Aweeesome!!!!
> 
> 
> Your ob doesnt do 3d-4d ultrasounds?!Click to expand...

Not for normal ultrasounds ..... only if you're willing to pay for them lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oh that stinks too!... I must be lucky! :/


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont get that though! it doesnt cost them anything to switch the screen to 3d/4d! All it is is a click of the button, my god!


----------



## SimplyCountry

Nikkilewis14 said:


> SimplyCountry said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy I've found this place, and I apologize if I'm about to use this forum in the wrong way....
> 
> I need some support. This is my first pregnancy. I am currently engaged to my future DH. Our wedding had been ideally set for August 2015. My life in the passed two months have been nothing short of a roller coaster.
> I'm sure this has A LOT to do with my hormones being out of wack. I've been fighting with my fiance over really stupid things, and over some important things; he has a 6 year old son who is slowly getting more and more out of control. He's coming to the age where he wants mommy and daddy together, hates me, hates rules, and just hates life in general. This makes things very stressful on my fiance and myself because we argue about discipline and "fun time". All the things that go along with a blended family. Of course I'm petrified to tell him we're having a baby. So the fighting and step son are all stresser #1.
> Stresser #2, I am a full time online graduate student taking an accelerate program. I will finish a year earlier than my entire cohort. It's exhausting. 3 classes a trimester, 3 GRADUATE courses a trimester. What was I thinking? Oh that's right, that I needed to complete in time so I could keep my job. Cause oh yea, I also work full time as a speech therapist in a school district with autistic and medically needy preschoolers and autistic kindergarden and first graders. So needless to say, I'm run completely into the ground.
> Stresser #3, I should have worded "worked as" due to the fact, I was notified that since NJ has changed laws regarding my certification, I no longer qualify for my job and am being let go. So I got laid off..... the same day I got my results from the dr.... how awesome. Now you'd think, okay well take the job off the stresser plate and now more time to focus on schooling... however... there comes that tiny bit of being preggers and needing benefits. So it looks like I'll be having a courthouse wedding so I can get benefits through my fiance. ](*,):(
> 
> I'm so tired, my cramps are killing me, and I have no motivation to get out of bed today.... except to pee... I have to pee a lot :dohh:
> Right now is supposed to be exciting and happy and all the fun stuff and all I can do is stress and be upset and I just wanna get away and enjoy right now.
> 
> Sorry this is long, I just really needed to vent this morning and seeing how we're all so close in dates and ranges, I know not everyone is in the SAME exact boat, but I'm sure there's similarities so it's nice to just get it out there and get some sympathy/empathy and advice back. :kiss: Thanks
> 
> Oh man! that sounds so rough at the moment! I think it is very important to let him know ur pregnant. Not only because, well, it is HIS baby, but maybe he may be able to help u out more! He may be sympathetic towards you and try to help u out as much as possible. (some guys dont and get angry etc, esp if baby was not planned.) but ... i think its important to tell him..
> 
> as for your job, that stinks that you no longer qualify for it. I think the positive attitude is good because well, you are tired and you are pregnant and I think it would be less stressful to just have to worry about school and not work and school at the same time.. You may need benefits but that does not mean you HAVE to go have a court house wedding just to have insurance. I know a lot of people have things against help from the government, mostly because people hold their head high regarding getting help other than themselves, but I grew up on welfare because well, we had to. my mother was a stay at home and my fathers business was doing awful. When I finally grew up and got a real job and got my own insurance I was so proud. I still am proud to this day, BUT, do not feel embarrassed if this is what you need to do for a healthy baby, especially when its only temporary! :) That is what it is there for. You will soon get back on your feet, get a new job, and not have to use it again! Its the people that abuse the system that makes others mad! in this situation, you would not be abusing the system, and your only using it for healthcare.
> 
> im sorry u feel so crap! know we are all here for u and u can vent about anything on this thread.. we are all homronal and we have all been there i am sure!Click to expand...

thanks for the advice! :) and sorry I didn't make this straight forward but my fiance knows I'm preggers... he's more excited than I am right now I think! hahah:dohh:


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I dont get that though! it doesnt cost them anything to switch the screen to 3d/4d! All it is is a click of the button, my god!

Really?! Hmph. I am totally going to try and sucker my way into a free one .... lol .... $75 isn't that bad, really - considering that charge me freakin' $150 for a regular u/s so why they offer the 3D for $75 is beyond me .... but whatever. I can sometimes sweet talk them into doing things for free LOL


----------



## DecemberWait

Baby measured 6w4d with a HR of 119bpm. So amazing! My initial low beta makes sooooo much more sense now!
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-18 15.35.401381646941.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wavescrash

Bunnikins said:


> Hi ive been looking at your ultrasound with interest cos Im a sonographer (I only work for a private 4D company 1 day a week so im not the most experienced at the moment but i have been doing it a lot of years & do a lot of early preg work!) The second "thing" COULD be a second sac, but it also could just be a decidual reaction in the endometrium. In early scans i often see the sac and other "bits" in the endometrium.. but if they dont have yolks/fetal poles in and are tiny, they prob arent sacs! That said, it COULD be as it does look in the pic to have a white "rim" around it (called a trophoblastic reaction).. If the tech didnt get a zoomed in pic of 2 different sacs though, i would imagine there is just one. And surely theyd say something??? In UK the sonographer is the one who makes the diagnosis and has to tell the patient, and also arrange referral to a suitable specialist.. its all so different here :) Congrats on ur scan though its always exciting & makes it more real! I cant wait to see mine! :D

Thanks! I believe the screen showed that she took 48 (or so) pictures so I only saw the ones here, that I got the picture of. She kept the screen away from me except for when she showed me a picture of the gest sac & yolk sac. I mean, I had pains in both ovaries after I got my BFP and someone joked that maybe it meant twins if I was having pain from 2 corpus luteum cysts but that's not something that ever genuinely crossed my mind. I imagine she would have said something as well so who knows. I know it could be anything or nothing but definitely peaked my interest lol. Thanks for your input. Hearing from another sonographer definitely helps since I have to wait to hear back from my doctor lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

SimplyCountry said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SimplyCountry said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy I've found this place, and I apologize if I'm about to use this forum in the wrong way....
> 
> I need some support. This is my first pregnancy. I am currently engaged to my future DH. Our wedding had been ideally set for August 2015. My life in the passed two months have been nothing short of a roller coaster.
> I'm sure this has A LOT to do with my hormones being out of wack. I've been fighting with my fiance over really stupid things, and over some important things; he has a 6 year old son who is slowly getting more and more out of control. He's coming to the age where he wants mommy and daddy together, hates me, hates rules, and just hates life in general. This makes things very stressful on my fiance and myself because we argue about discipline and "fun time". All the things that go along with a blended family. Of course I'm petrified to tell him we're having a baby. So the fighting and step son are all stresser #1.
> Stresser #2, I am a full time online graduate student taking an accelerate program. I will finish a year earlier than my entire cohort. It's exhausting. 3 classes a trimester, 3 GRADUATE courses a trimester. What was I thinking? Oh that's right, that I needed to complete in time so I could keep my job. Cause oh yea, I also work full time as a speech therapist in a school district with autistic and medically needy preschoolers and autistic kindergarden and first graders. So needless to say, I'm run completely into the ground.
> Stresser #3, I should have worded "worked as" due to the fact, I was notified that since NJ has changed laws regarding my certification, I no longer qualify for my job and am being let go. So I got laid off..... the same day I got my results from the dr.... how awesome. Now you'd think, okay well take the job off the stresser plate and now more time to focus on schooling... however... there comes that tiny bit of being preggers and needing benefits. So it looks like I'll be having a courthouse wedding so I can get benefits through my fiance. ](*,):(
> 
> I'm so tired, my cramps are killing me, and I have no motivation to get out of bed today.... except to pee... I have to pee a lot :dohh:
> Right now is supposed to be exciting and happy and all the fun stuff and all I can do is stress and be upset and I just wanna get away and enjoy right now.
> 
> Sorry this is long, I just really needed to vent this morning and seeing how we're all so close in dates and ranges, I know not everyone is in the SAME exact boat, but I'm sure there's similarities so it's nice to just get it out there and get some sympathy/empathy and advice back. :kiss: Thanks
> 
> Oh man! that sounds so rough at the moment! I think it is very important to let him know ur pregnant. Not only because, well, it is HIS baby, but maybe he may be able to help u out more! He may be sympathetic towards you and try to help u out as much as possible. (some guys dont and get angry etc, esp if baby was not planned.) but ... i think its important to tell him..
> 
> as for your job, that stinks that you no longer qualify for it. I think the positive attitude is good because well, you are tired and you are pregnant and I think it would be less stressful to just have to worry about school and not work and school at the same time.. You may need benefits but that does not mean you HAVE to go have a court house wedding just to have insurance. I know a lot of people have things against help from the government, mostly because people hold their head high regarding getting help other than themselves, but I grew up on welfare because well, we had to. my mother was a stay at home and my fathers business was doing awful. When I finally grew up and got a real job and got my own insurance I was so proud. I still am proud to this day, BUT, do not feel embarrassed if this is what you need to do for a healthy baby, especially when its only temporary! :) That is what it is there for. You will soon get back on your feet, get a new job, and not have to use it again! Its the people that abuse the system that makes others mad! in this situation, you would not be abusing the system, and your only using it for healthcare.
> 
> im sorry u feel so crap! know we are all here for u and u can vent about anything on this thread.. we are all homronal and we have all been there i am sure!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the advice! :) and sorry I didn't make this straight forward but my fiance knows I'm preggers... he's more excited than I am right now I think! hahah:dohh:Click to expand...


OMG im so sorry, i thought i read he didnt know! lol my bad im sorry hun!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DecemberWait said:


> Baby measured 6w4d with a HR of 119bpm. So amazing! My initial low beta makes sooooo much more sense now!

Awe thats so great!!! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

I just wanted to share a pic of my little peanut! This was at 6w 3 days and a HB of 120!!
 



Attached Files:







20130717_201718-1.jpg
File size: 129.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DecemberWait

DecemberWait said:


> Baby measured 6w4d with a HR of 119bpm. So amazing! My initial low beta makes sooooo much more sense now!


Congrats :) Your pic is so clear... was it transvaginal? They did mine externally and I wonder if I would have seen more with a transvaginal US.


----------



## DecemberWait

Um Idk why it quoted me I was asking CountryMomma lol


----------



## CountryMomma

DecemberWait said:


> Um Idk why it quoted me I was asking CountryMomma lol

Lol Yes it was transvaginal. They started with an external and it was really fuzzy so they went for the trans. And thanks!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats on all the nice scans!! :happydance:
Can't wait till we get to see our little baby, but I'm also kind of happy we have to wait as he/she will be able to move and all that! Loved seeing that the first time!!! 


Bunnikins, don't you feel really tempted to give yourself a quick scan when you're working??? :winkwink: I would!!! haha


I got my doppler today, way early I know!!! Not gonna be using it yet though! (obviously!) Anyone got any stories as to when you first heard your baby's heartbeat with a doppler at home??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yea u will say way more clearer with a trans vag :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

CountryMomma said:


> I just wanted to share a pic of my little peanut! This was at 6w 3 days and a HB of 120!!

your sac is shaped like a paddle hehe


----------



## DecemberWait

I kept asking if she was going to do a transvaginal US and she said no because she got everything she needed from the external one. Can't wait until 12 weeks when I can see something that looks more like a baby, haha. I set my tickers back because I really think the measurements were accurate, they fit my numbers so much more accurately...that would mean my first beta was 3w5d not 4w1d which definitely makes a big difference!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

it def would make more sense!


----------



## BaniVani

waiting4damon said:


> Hi all. The ultrasound showed one viable intra-uterine pregnancy, with no hematoma behind the placenta or any clots in the uterus. The baby did have a fluttering heart beat; so reassuring!
> 
> I feel very relieved. The MD took a sample of the discharge and he examined it under a microscope and said it had a high yeast content; so a yeast infection is likely agitating a high blood flow cervix. I won't feel completely at peace again though until the spotting stops completely. The MD was very kind, he said there were no current signs of threatened miscarriage, but that if the discharge changes, there may be danger.
> 
> I have another appt with u/s Monday July 22. I just hope this spotting stops! :)

...................so glad to know that you're okay!!!!!! Again, i had the same problem but kept lots of fluids ....ate tons of watermelon - it's so good for you.


----------



## wavescrash

I flipped the picture with the covered belly in Photoshop so that it was facing the same way as the picture from last week. So that's why it may look like I have the same tattoos on each arm lol.
 



Attached Files:







6weeks-1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2









7.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BabyDue

Hey girls! Wanted to give you an update on what's going on with me - 5 weeks 2 days today! 

I posted earlier about taking another pee test for the fun of it, after not having taken a test for a week, and the line coming out lighter. Well, I bought another one and this time (I am so embarrassed to admit this) I peed on it upside down, set it down, upside down. What?? It was dark, I has just woken up... sigh! Anyhow, the lines were darker, not as dark as I would have liked, but there two of them. I'd post a pic, but I'm too new, it won't let me! Boo.

Anyhow, I've decided I'm done with those stinkin tests! I'm not bleeding or cramping, my temps are super high, and guess what? I got two lovely bouts of nausea today! I can't believe I'm happy to say that! It felt like car sickness to me, and only lasted an hour each time.

I love seeing all the ultrasound pictures! I have to admit, I am very jealous! My insurance covers all prenatal visits, but I won't get an ultrasound until 12 weeks! WHAT. I have an appointment at 9 weeks, but that's just my first visit, physical exam and blood work. I don't want to lie about anything, but I'm tempted to so I can get an ultrasound. It seems so unfair that so many girls get them so much earlier, why do I have to wait until 12 weeks?! 

Well, vent over.


----------



## wavescrash

I understand the jealousy of not getting an ultrasound early but look at it this way --- I'm only getting an early scan (or scans... however many I get) because I've had 3 miscarriages. I'd rather wait to get my first scan than have to get early scans because I've lost so many pregnancies.


----------



## BabyDue

wavescrash said:


> I understand the jealousy of not getting an ultrasound early but look at it this way --- I'm only getting an early scan (or scans... however many I get) because I've had 3 miscarriages. I'd rather wait to get my first scan than have to get early scans because I've lost so many pregnancies.

You are right, I should keep that in mind, and I hope what I said didn't offend anyone. I really didn't even think to look at it that way. My heart goes out to you and anyone who has had a miscarriage. This is our first time TTC so I haven't experienced that yet but I can only imagine devastating that would be. 

I can tough it out!


----------



## wavescrash

I wasn't offended but I know I kinda came off that way lol. I'm just saying, I totally get where you're coming from because in past pregnancies, I was jealous as well. But now that I'm on the other side of things, it's scary lol.


----------



## wavescrash

The left is 6w2d from my last pregnancy, the right is 6w1d from this pregnancy. I think I look a little bigger this pregnancy... what do you think? I'm just curious/excited as to how much earlier I'm going to show being my 3rd baby (6th pregnancy) and also how hard it's going to be to hide it until we're ready to share the news.
 



Attached Files:







compare.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BabyDue

I just noticed something.. this is going to sound like a really stupid question... 

One a home pregnancy test, which line is the control line and which line is the test line? I can't post pictures yet, but I'm using the early response tests, the ones with the clear pink caps and the pink lines. The stick is white.

If it's negative, only the RIGHT line shows up. My test shows the LEFT line darker than the right line.

I think _my_ line is actually _darker_ than the control line, I think I've been reading it wrong! But maybe I'm confused!?

Obsessive annoying pregnant woman alert!

PS I checked, looked it up, yes.. I was freaking out about a "faint line" and all along _my_ line was super, super dark. I am a moron. I feel bad posting about myself so much today! Sorry girls! Thanks for listening to my rambling.


----------



## BabyDue

You look a little bit bigger on the left! I can't wait to see a bump! I'm super bloated right now so it just looks like I have a really thick middle.


----------



## lovelymiss

The left line is typically the test line. If it's darker than the control, you have some strong levels!! :)


----------



## HockeyWife86

Oooh lots of updates!!

DECEMBERWAIT - Congrats on your scan!! yayay!
WAVESCRASH - Keep us updated! I feel like if there was two she might have said something but who knows?!? Still very exciting!
COUNTRYMOMMA - Def makes more sense :) looking good

SIMPLYCOUNTRY - I am so sorry your going through these stresses! Feel free to vent as much as you like here. :)

Got my blood test results from yesterday. Came back at 4741.
It seemed like she said for "today they are 4741" but the blood was taken yesterday, but not sure if they can keep "doubling" the levels after the blood is taken or is it just reads from when it was taken?


----------



## BabyDue

HockeyWife86 - I don't know a thing about hcg levels but that sounds like a good number, so yay! :) 

Okay, just because I can finally post a picture, here it is, the "faint" line that has had me all in a tizzy. Except my line is the left one, right? So this is good? 

https://s17.postimg.org/o7dnqmpzv/IMG_4666.jpg

Okay, I'm going to bed now. Tomorrow I'm going to wake up not crazy. Promise.. :blush:


----------



## minni2906

Beautiful scans ladies!!! I love seeing them and knowing mine will be just around the corner!!!

Anxiously awaiting my first appointment with my ob Monday at which point I'll be 5w6d based on lmp. Heartburn is still driving me insane. But still no ms!


----------



## wavescrash

It's a very good sign when the test line (first one) is darker than the control line (second one.)


----------



## babydust4u

So luckily the hospital can get me in for a scan tomorrow, bleeding still going but I know it can be normal sometimes so just crossing fingers, at least i'll know! please cross your fingers for me.

Great scans ladies


----------



## chulie

mummy2o said:


> Chulie I don't think its 100% true. I get constipated in pregnancy and had a son. Only difference is I had no m/s. This time I have m/s so guessing a girl.

Hahaha.....and here I thought i found a secret gender reveal!! Lmao. I really don't care either way....it's the not knowing that drives me nuts!! Lmao. Once I know....I'll feel better. Hahaha


----------



## HockeyWife86

babydust4u said:


> So luckily the hospital can get me in for a scan tomorrow, bleeding still going but I know it can be normal sometimes so just crossing fingers, at least i'll know! please cross your fingers for me.
> 
> Great scans ladies

Fingers and toes crossed for you!! Keep us updated hun


----------



## waiting4damon

Have any of your OH/DH had a hard time adjusting to the thought of being a dad? This is my DH and I's second child together. He just told me tonight that he "never wanted another child, that he told me that one hundred times". I am grieving in a sense. I feel alone in my love for this child at this moment. Between this emotional bombshell and the spotting this week, I am feeling fragile.


----------



## HockeyWife86

waiting4damon said:


> Have any of your OH/DH had a hard time adjusting to the thought of being a dad? This is my DH and I's second child together. He just told me tonight that he "never wanted another child, that he told me that one hundred times". I am grieving in a sense. I feel alone in my love for this child at this moment. Between this emotional bombshell and the spotting this week, I am feeling fragile.

oh honey i am so sorry to hear!


----------



## mummy2o

waiting4damon said:


> Have any of your OH/DH had a hard time adjusting to the thought of being a dad? This is my DH and I's second child together. He just told me tonight that he "never wanted another child, that he told me that one hundred times". I am grieving in a sense. I feel alone in my love for this child at this moment. Between this emotional bombshell and the spotting this week, I am feeling fragile.

I have noticed, many men don't get attached to a child until its born, then they instantly fall in love most of the time. Either that or at ultrasounds. We carry it for 9 months so we're physically connected to it. To them its like an invisible thing. Seeing is believing after all. So just stick with it and I'm sure it will be fine. Besides just vent to us. We don't mind at all


----------



## babydust4u

waiting4damon said:


> Have any of your OH/DH had a hard time adjusting to the thought of being a dad? This is my DH and I's second child together. He just told me tonight that he "never wanted another child, that he told me that one hundred times". I am grieving in a sense. I feel alone in my love for this child at this moment. Between this emotional bombshell and the spotting this week, I am feeling fragile.

Aww sorry you are having such a rough time :hugs: I hope things work out, and the spotting stops, just one more stress you don't need


----------



## BaniVani

babydust4u said:


> waiting4damon said:
> 
> 
> Have any of your OH/DH had a hard time adjusting to the thought of being a dad? This is my DH and I's second child together. He just told me tonight that he "never wanted another child, that he told me that one hundred times". I am grieving in a sense. I feel alone in my love for this child at this moment. Between this emotional bombshell and the spotting this week, I am feeling fragile.
> 
> Must be so devestating but my father Was the same ...he wanted a maximum of two children- my mother had only two sons and really wanted a daughter. She went on to have another son and soon after, me, a girl:wacko:against dad's with wishes. Don't worry sweety, Think about yourself and that beautiful baby inside Who will hopefully be' pushing your husband's wheelchair around when he's an old man. You gave your first child a beautiful gift- a friend for life!Click to expand...


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, woke up feeling sick and headache , was arguing with my oh yday tho. X


----------



## JessesGirl29

Babydust4u I hope the scan noes well, keeping my fingers crossed its normal spotting. 

Waiting4damon don't give up, my OH was a total ass for the past two weeks with his concerns and its already getting so much better with lots of talking and some time to cool down (our first) your OH is probably scared. 

Donna you sound like you had one hell of a day yesterday. Take a deep breath and try to do something today that makes you happy, eat a brownie, take a bath (if you can) ect. Be good to yourself, the storm always passes. 


My OH and I had sex for the first time in a LONG time tonight (2 weeks) since we've been fighting but are doing so much better now. I spotted after and it was scary but thanks to BnB I was able to repeat to myself and OH....'this is normal, this is normal. As long as I don't get cramps or bright red blood'. Sure enough it didn't even last 10 minutes or one panty liner. Phew.


----------



## mummy2o

I have swollen feet :( Its not that bad, but I notice it when I stand up after sitting down for a while. Its getting pretty painful to walk on. Going to monitor it over the weekend and if its still there go to the doctor. Its not fun :(


----------



## donnarobinson

I feel so terrible , I'm barely eating .. I've got no appetite whatsoever bt I'm hungry :'( I keep feeling sick but not being sick x 8 weeks monday :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you hun, aww yeh spotting is complety normal. X I wish I could have a nice bath only my house only has a walk in shower I hate it , x


JessesGirl29 said:


> Babydust4u I hope the scan noes well, keeping my fingers crossed its normal spotting.
> 
> Waiting4damon don't give up, my OH was a total ass for the past two weeks with his concerns and its already getting so much better with lots of talking and some time to cool down (our first) your OH is probably scared.
> 
> Donna you sound like you had one hell of a day yesterday. Take a deep breath and try to do something today that makes you happy, eat a brownie, take a bath (if you can) ect. Be good to yourself, the storm always passes.
> 
> 
> My OH and I had sex for the first time in a LONG time tonight (2 weeks) since we've been fighting but are doing so much better now. I spotted after and it was scary but thanks to BnB I was able to repeat to myself and OH....'this is normal, this is normal. As long as I don't get cramps or bright red blood'. Sure enough it didn't even last 10 minutes or one panty liner. Phew.


----------



## donnarobinson

So morning sickness has just properly got me , I thought I'd try some cereal and it ended up in the toilet . :( x


----------



## Avas_mum

Oh Donna I can so feel what you are going through....I was exactly the same, luckily for me today i discovered if i eat before i get out of bed and chew on chewing gum in the day it keeps it at bay. I hope you can find something to give you some relief....it really starts making you feel miserable.

Waitingfor that must be really hard but I'm sure he will come around, my dh found it hard with our first as she was a suprise...as time went on though he really came around and got excited. :hugs:

I'm loving seeing all the scan photos. I have my midwife appt on tuesday then a week later my scan....the countdown begins. It's horrible how the memories of your last pg stay with you when it didnt end well. I keep getting worried there will be nothing there. My scan with my mc they never saw any sign of pregnancy other than a thickened lining. :dohh:

Hope everyone is well and cant wait to see more scan photos!


----------



## aurora32

Hi Ladies,

Could i please join you here in March Monkeys? feels a little like DeJa Vu for me as i was a March Mummy back in 2009 and here i am again hoping to be a March Monkey this time. This is number 7 for us and definitely the last so hoping for a sticky bean a little nervous about posting as it is only early day but will go mad if i dont have some outlet other than hubby until its safe to tell family etc xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, I'm going to have to try and find something to help me x


Avas_mum said:


> Oh Donna I can so feel what you are going through....I was exactly the same, luckily for me today i discovered if i eat before i get out of bed and chew on chewing gum in the day it keeps it at bay. I hope you can find something to give you some relief....it really starts making you feel miserable.
> 
> Waitingfor that must be really hard but I'm sure he will come around, my dh found it hard with our first as she was a suprise...as time went on though he really came around and got excited. :hugs:
> 
> I'm loving seeing all the scan photos. I have my midwife appt on tuesday then a week later my scan....the countdown begins. It's horrible how the memories of your last pg stay with you when it didnt end well. I keep getting worried there will be nothing there. My scan with my mc they never saw any sign of pregnancy other than a thickened lining. :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is well and cant wait to see more scan photos!


----------



## Avas_mum

I did a lot of dr google, gagging can be caused by excess salivia i read so hard boiled lollies and chewing gum can help. Good luck x


----------



## Avas_mum

:wave:Hi and welcolme aurora


----------



## aurora32

Ginger, Preggi pops and caraway seeds are all really good for the sickness, chewed the seeds with one of my pregnancies and it does help, cold ginger tea or carbonated ginger ale is helpful too, my last March pregnancy i found blueberry juice worked helping with the nausea, hope you feel better soon as it really does suck i thing feeling sick is far worse than being at leat if you have been sick you feel a bit better for a while xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I defo agree feeling sick is worse than being sick. I'm hungry but wish I could eat x


----------



## DecemberWait

Can my due date be changed to March 9 please? :) 


Good luck with your scan today J_Lynn!


----------



## DecemberWait

https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/pregnancy/heartbeat.php 


This website is helpful for determining if your baby's hb is on track. It's funny how much misinformation is out there with women being told anything under 120 is too low... the hb rises daily until 9 weeks! Some doctors apparently don't even know this. Just thought I'd share!


----------



## mummy2o

Midwife phoned and got my appointment 12/8 so a week after my scan. Will be nice though as I'll know before hand if its a proper pregnancy and not a miscarriage :)


----------



## chulie

Donna...so sorry your feeling so sick. I was like that yesterday....Everything made me feel ill.....it was NOT a good day...but today seems ok???? Hopefully you find something...

waiting4damon...I'm so sorry your husband acted so poorly...sometimes men are giant children. He was there....he obviously knew you weren't using protection...so now because he's having cold feet he's lashing out at the person he loves the most....you...Give him time to absorbe everything and once he sees he's being an idiot...he'll come around.


----------



## CountryMomma

Have my second appointment with my MW today at 3:45. I guess it is just to go over my blood work and scan results. 

Does anyone else have 24/7 nausea but isnt getting sick? I just feel like if I could get sick I would feel so much better.. also it gets worse when I get hungry but also gets worse when I eat... ugh


----------



## Eltjuh

I just feel sick when I'm hungry.... But I'm finding it very hard to eat because nothing sounds appealing or looks or smells appealing! But if I don't eat I know I'm gonna feel sick, so I have to!! :dohh: Very annoying and hope it won't last too long!! 
Just went to tesco and bought a lot of different little snacky things to eat when I need to, got some caramel snack-a-jacks, some go-ahead biscuits, some crackers (saltines) and some melon aswell!


----------



## donnarobinson

So I still feel horendous. Feel like crying :( can't eat x


----------



## J_Lynn

Had my ultrasound today :) everything is perfect and the heartbeat is 145 :)


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> Had my ultrasound today :) everything is perfect and the heartbeat is 145 :)

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

J_Lynn said:


> Had my ultrasound today :) everything is perfect and the heartbeat is 145 :)

yay!! Fab news :happydance::happydance:



donnarobinson said:


> So I still feel horendous. Feel like crying :( can't eat x

sorry you are feeling this way, have you been to the docs? maybe there is something they can give you or maybe you have a UTI or something that can be treated xxx :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Its just morning sickness I think hun, I've managed a little something x ifelt this way wihth mny son x


----------



## lovelymiss

J_Lynn said:


> Had my ultrasound today :) everything is perfect and the heartbeat is 145 :)

Wonderful!

Sorry about the morning sickness ladies! I've been getting it in waves and it makes it hard to eat. 

Waiting- I'm so sorry he's being that way, hun. Can you sit and have a chat about how that upsets you? Usually works for me and my DH.


----------



## mrsmarty

Thought I'd update everyone...I'm no longer having a march baby :( after my repeat beta hcg going from 25 to 6, I was informed yesterday I was having another chemical (which I knew because by then I was bleeding). This is my second one in a row now, and I'm pretty bummed. The OB said now that preg tests are so sensitive, they are finding these occur 60% of the time an egg is fertilized, I just happened to catch it twice by testing early. Try try again I guess...for now DH suggested we take a trip this fall to Mexico, so at least I have something positive to look forward to! Hope you are all managing well with your symptoms!


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY J Lynn!! :happydance: Great news!!


----------



## Eltjuh

mrsmarty said:


> Thought I'd update everyone...I'm no longer having a march baby :( after my repeat beta hcg going from 25 to 6, I was informed yesterday I was having another chemical (which I knew because by then I was bleeding). This is my second one in a row now, and I'm pretty bummed. The OB said now that preg tests are so sensitive, they are finding these occur 60% of the time an egg is fertilized, I just happened to catch it twice by testing early. Try try again I guess...for now DH suggested we take a trip this fall to Mexico, so at least I have something positive to look forward to! Hope you are all managing well with your symptoms!

Ahw so sorry to hear that!!! :hugs: It's a great idea though to have a little trip and focus on something else! Hopefully you'll feel ready to try again soon and it'll all go well!! :hugs:


----------



## mrsmarty

Thanks :) I hope so, too!


----------



## Disneylovers

Our little march monkey (edd 03/13/14) decided to scare mummy by making me bleed, well we don't know what caused the bleeding on wednesday morning, we spent 4hrs in the ER and had my beat hcg checked, it was 20,208 and an ultrasound where we saw the gestational sac and the yolk but they said it could still be too early to see the heartbeat... we also saw I have a collapsed ovarian cyst on my left ovary, they aren't sure if that caused the bleeding because baby looks well implanted in my uterus and the lining was intact all around baby so we're clueless other than that. I went back today and almost lost my breakfast on the way in so had some fluids and some lovely zofran whilst we waited for the results. My beta hcg has jumped to 30,496 in just under two days so they are happy that baby should stay put. 

We're definitely relieved my hcg is still climbing and we have an early ob appt to recheck levels next week. I told hubby that maybe because we had a bleed and they call it a threatened miscarriage that we will get more than the usual 2 scans during pregnancy, especially as how we were already shown him or her on wed. I think this POAS addict may become a U/S addict lol. either way I'm on bed rest for the next two days with my prescription for more zofran in hand!\

I realized I never updated my last post with dates

EDD 03/13/14
first scan in the ER 07/17/13 - 5 weeks 6 days


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats on the great scan J_Lynn! What was baby measuring? 


mrsmarty I'm sorry to hear about your loss :( I've had three chemicals so I know how hard it is to get a BFP only to lose it so soon. I'm sure your next bean will be sticky :)


----------



## J_Lynn

mrsmarty said:


> Thought I'd update everyone...I'm no longer having a march baby :( after my repeat beta hcg going from 25 to 6, I was informed yesterday I was having another chemical (which I knew because by then I was bleeding). This is my second one in a row now, and I'm pretty bummed. The OB said now that preg tests are so sensitive, they are finding these occur 60% of the time an egg is fertilized, I just happened to catch it twice by testing early. Try try again I guess...for now DH suggested we take a trip this fall to Mexico, so at least I have something positive to look forward to! Hope you are all managing well with your symptoms!

:hugs:

I'm sorry :( 

....better than a trip to Mexico, the state fair starts in a month!!! (I saw you're in MN hehe) I CANNOT WAIT to try all the new foods this year! Ahhh I love going home for the fair!! That's way better than Mexico :D hahaha


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> Congrats on the great scan J_Lynn! What was baby measuring?
> 
> 
> mrsmarty I'm sorry to hear about your loss :( I've had three chemicals so I know how hard it is to get a BFP only to lose it so soon. I'm sure your next bean will be sticky :)

1/2" - hehe it's so little! My little bug :D Oh man I cannot wait for this .... I was so paranoid and I was holding my breath and when that little heart beat came across, I got teary and so did hubby. Aww it was beautiful. :)

Here's a picture - I couldn't get it off of my phone earlier.
 



Attached Files:







998039_593235617365578_1616750386_n.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DecemberWait

Awwww so cute :) 


Yeah at first the tech was like I think I see something going on in your uterus but it looks really early... Then she pressed down super hard which almost made me pee on her because I was holding my bladder and the baby came up with the heartbeat. I kinda still wish I could have gotten a transvaginal US because it seems more accurate and clear this early but I'll just try to be satisfied with what I got lol. I read somewhere that if you see the bean this early on an abdominal US then it's a great sign so I'll go with that :thumbup:


----------



## mrsmarty

J_Lynn said:


> mrsmarty said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update everyone...I'm no longer having a march baby :( after my repeat beta hcg going from 25 to 6, I was informed yesterday I was having another chemical (which I knew because by then I was bleeding). This is my second one in a row now, and I'm pretty bummed. The OB said now that preg tests are so sensitive, they are finding these occur 60% of the time an egg is fertilized, I just happened to catch it twice by testing early. Try try again I guess...for now DH suggested we take a trip this fall to Mexico, so at least I have something positive to look forward to! Hope you are all managing well with your symptoms!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry :(
> 
> ....better than a trip to Mexico, the state fair starts in a month!!! (I saw you're in MN hehe) I CANNOT WAIT to try all the new foods this year! Ahhh I love going home for the fair!! That's way better than Mexico :D hahahaClick to expand...

Lol the fair is great, but I'd still choose Mexico! Better yet, I'll go to both :) what part of MN are you from??


----------



## Eltjuh

Disneylovers said:


> I realized I never updated my last post with dates
> 
> EDD 02/13/14
> first scan in the ER 07/17/13 - 5 weeks 6 days


When is your duedate?? Cause that says 02/13/14, is that supposed to be 03/13/14 or is it supposed to be 02/03/14 ?? Sorry!! :blush:
Glad your hcg levels are rising so well though, baby should probably be fine!!?!


----------



## BabyDue

mrsmarty - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Many positive thoughts coming your way from me for a sticky bean asap!

J_Lynn - Glad to hear your ultrasound went well!

Welcome to the new members!

I have a question *Warning! This is going to be gross!* Has anyone been experiencing unusual cm/discharge? I was having a bm today (sorry!, so sorry!) and I went to wipe and saw a 2" long tube of thick, pale yellow mucus. Very thick, and not clear. It wasn't anything I've seen before. I don't want to make a big deal and call the doctor about it, but I don't want to ignore it if it's a sign of infection. I almost thought it was the "mucus plug" but I thought it must be way too early for that? In any case, it bothered me. Thanks for any advice in advance! Oh, the mysteries of pregnancy.


----------



## JessesGirl29

mrsmarty said:


> Thought I'd update everyone...I'm no longer having a march baby :( after my repeat beta hcg going from 25 to 6, I was informed yesterday I was having another chemical (which I knew because by then I was bleeding). This is my second one in a row now, and I'm pretty bummed. The OB said now that preg tests are so sensitive, they are finding these occur 60% of the time an egg is fertilized, I just happened to catch it twice by testing early. Try try again I guess...for now DH suggested we take a trip this fall to Mexico, so at least I have something positive to look forward to! Hope you are all managing well with your symptoms!

I'm so sorry.... :hugs: having things to look forward to helps. We'd booked tickets for a music festival I thought Id have to go to so ER and in the end I was able to party with everyone else (and I got pregnant again!) best of luck. 

J_lynne that sounds like an awesome scan :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Goodnight girls, I'm so tired and have an restless baby boy 2nite, poor little man its way2 hot 4 him and its hot4 me I hate it , gna try and get some sleep. X


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> Awwww so cute :)
> 
> 
> Yeah at first the tech was like I think I see something going on in your uterus but it looks really early... Then she pressed down super hard which almost made me pee on her because I was holding my bladder and the baby came up with the heartbeat. I kinda still wish I could have gotten a transvaginal US because it seems more accurate and clear this early but I'll just try to be satisfied with what I got lol. I read somewhere that if you see the bean this early on an abdominal US then it's a great sign so I'll go with that :thumbup:

Mine was vaginal. She didn't have to hardly go in at all which is nice, because I hate that probe. A lot. lol


----------



## J_Lynn

mrsmarty said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmarty said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update everyone...I'm no longer having a march baby :( after my repeat beta hcg going from 25 to 6, I was informed yesterday I was having another chemical (which I knew because by then I was bleeding). This is my second one in a row now, and I'm pretty bummed. The OB said now that preg tests are so sensitive, they are finding these occur 60% of the time an egg is fertilized, I just happened to catch it twice by testing early. Try try again I guess...for now DH suggested we take a trip this fall to Mexico, so at least I have something positive to look forward to! Hope you are all managing well with your symptoms!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry :(
> 
> ....better than a trip to Mexico, the state fair starts in a month!!! (I saw you're in MN hehe) I CANNOT WAIT to try all the new foods this year! Ahhh I love going home for the fair!! That's way better than Mexico :D hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Lol the fair is great, but I'd still choose Mexico! Better yet, I'll go to both :) what part of MN are you from??Click to expand...

Both would be great haha 

Roseville - right off County Rd B & Dale St :) I miss it up there, but it's too expensive to live up there! Haha


----------



## mrsmarty

J_Lynn said:


> mrsmarty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmarty said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update everyone...I'm no longer having a march baby :( after my repeat beta hcg going from 25 to 6, I was informed yesterday I was having another chemical (which I knew because by then I was bleeding). This is my second one in a row now, and I'm pretty bummed. The OB said now that preg tests are so sensitive, they are finding these occur 60% of the time an egg is fertilized, I just happened to catch it twice by testing early. Try try again I guess...for now DH suggested we take a trip this fall to Mexico, so at least I have something positive to look forward to! Hope you are all managing well with your symptoms!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry :(
> 
> ....better than a trip to Mexico, the state fair starts in a month!!! (I saw you're in MN hehe) I CANNOT WAIT to try all the new foods this year! Ahhh I love going home for the fair!! That's way better than Mexico :D hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Lol the fair is great, but I'd still choose Mexico! Better yet, I'll go to both :) what part of MN are you from??Click to expand...
> 
> Both would be great haha
> 
> Roseville - right off County Rd B & Dale St :) I miss it up there, but it's too expensive to live up there! HahaClick to expand...

Wow you lived close to the fair then! I grew up in Lino Lakes and went to Rosedale mall all the time in high school :). Now we live in Savage 10 min from MOA!


----------



## mrsmarty

JessesGirl29 said:


> mrsmarty said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update everyone...I'm no longer having a march baby :( after my repeat beta hcg going from 25 to 6, I was informed yesterday I was having another chemical (which I knew because by then I was bleeding). This is my second one in a row now, and I'm pretty bummed. The OB said now that preg tests are so sensitive, they are finding these occur 60% of the time an egg is fertilized, I just happened to catch it twice by testing early. Try try again I guess...for now DH suggested we take a trip this fall to Mexico, so at least I have something positive to look forward to! Hope you are all managing well with your symptoms!
> 
> I'm so sorry.... :hugs: having things to look forward to helps. We'd booked tickets for a music festival I thought Id have to go to so ER and in the end I was able to party with everyone else (and I got pregnant again!) best of luck.
> 
> J_lynne that sounds like an awesome scan :)Click to expand...

So nice to hear a positive outcome in this situation! So happy for you that things worked out in the end :)


----------



## lovelymiss

:hug: So sorry mrsmarty! :(


----------



## BaniVani

mrsmarty---just read your post and I'm sorry for your loss----never give up though. My sister-in-law had two MCs and on the third pregnancy, a beautiful baby girl was born ;) . Hope you recuperate fast and hope you have caring friends and family nearby.


----------



## mrsmarty

Thanks ladies! I'm not giving up, just want the next few days to go quick so we can start tracking cycles again :)


----------



## HockeyWife86

mrsmarty - i a so so sorry to hear hun. Please keep us updated with your journey! xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

SO sorry your feeling so poorly donnarobinson! I know that feeling all too well its just not as bad this time YET...

So sorry about your loss mrsmarty :( hope to see u back soon!




great scan j lynn!


damon... Im sorry he feels that way, but as others have mentioned a lot of men dont bond til after baby arrives.. its very overwhelming and im sure in time he will come around

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## J_Lynn

mrsmarty said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmarty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmarty said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update everyone...I'm no longer having a march baby :( after my repeat beta hcg going from 25 to 6, I was informed yesterday I was having another chemical (which I knew because by then I was bleeding). This is my second one in a row now, and I'm pretty bummed. The OB said now that preg tests are so sensitive, they are finding these occur 60% of the time an egg is fertilized, I just happened to catch it twice by testing early. Try try again I guess...for now DH suggested we take a trip this fall to Mexico, so at least I have something positive to look forward to! Hope you are all managing well with your symptoms!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry :(
> 
> ....better than a trip to Mexico, the state fair starts in a month!!! (I saw you're in MN hehe) I CANNOT WAIT to try all the new foods this year! Ahhh I love going home for the fair!! That's way better than Mexico :D hahahaClick to expand...
> 
> Lol the fair is great, but I'd still choose Mexico! Better yet, I'll go to both :) what part of MN are you from??Click to expand...
> 
> Both would be great haha
> 
> Roseville - right off County Rd B & Dale St :) I miss it up there, but it's too expensive to live up there! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Wow you lived close to the fair then! I grew up in Lino Lakes and went to Rosedale mall all the time in high school :). Now we live in Savage 10 min from MOA!Click to expand...

That's too crazy! I worked in Eagan right on Pilot Knob and 494 :) I work for the same company still, I just went work-at-home when I moved to TN. I do miss it. A lot. I miss No Name Steaks, and the state fair, and MOA, and CUB, and the colors of fall, and The Blue Door Pub, ugh ... I get so home sick!


----------



## Disneylovers

Eltjuh said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> I realized I never updated my last post with dates
> 
> EDD 02/13/14
> first scan in the ER 07/17/13 - 5 weeks 6 days
> 
> 
> When is your duedate?? Cause that says 02/13/14, is that supposed to be 03/13/14 or is it supposed to be 02/03/14 ?? Sorry!! :blush:
> Glad your hcg levels are rising so well though, baby should probably be fine!!?!Click to expand...

Whoops yes 03/13/14 I blame the sleepiness, if I go a day without a 3 hour nap I'm surprised! :blush:


----------



## wavescrash

I'm trying so hard to stay awake til OH gets home with dinner and its probably the biggest struggle of my life. My eyes want to close so bad. First trimester exhaustion is no joke.


----------



## J_Lynn

^^ Truest statement EVER.


----------



## Disneylovers

Once it gets to 11.30 am no matter how long I have been awake, I need a nap, my eyelids start getting heavy and I will fall asleep the moment I sit down. Last friday I sat on the floor to tidy up our glass coffee table, it's littered with stuffed toys from babysitting our cousins little ones, yup I fell asleep with my head on a nice neat pile of them for a good 10 mins before my neck started to hurt and it woke me up! I crawled to the couch and slept for a good 2-3 hours LOL :sleep:

Today we were on our way to the pharmacy in target (after leaving the er for my repeat blood tests), I told hubby it better not take long to get the zofran or I would be found in the furniture section asleep for at least 2 hours if not more haha. as soon as we got home I was laying down and out for the count. He asked if I would always be like this from now on, I told him growing a baby and keeping it is tiring work. I love that we can tease each other :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls how are u all today x


----------



## donnarobinson

Girls who are pregnant with their 2nd or more. Are u having cramps, I'm not really . I was but not now and ino there a good sign everythings growing , do u think I'm ok and its cuz my uterus as alredi stretched b4 its not so bad nw x


----------



## Avas_mum

This is my second and i'm starting to get cramps less and less as i get further into pg....I am just approaching 7 weeks :happydance:

I am not too bad today, I just wish I could make my mind up about what I feel like eating... I am already driving my poor dh nutty :wacko:. He keeps asking me what I want for dinner each morning and I either gag at the thought or have no idea! 

I am struggling to keep my eyes open now, this is just exhausting. So relieved its the weekend :dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't have any cramping anymore either... Think it stopped about a week ago or so when the sicky feeling when I'm hungry took over! So I'm pretty sure everything is still ok! :) 

I told my husband yesterday, just pick what you want to eat for dinner, don't bother asking me cause I don't fancy anything anyway, and if I do I won't fancy it anymore by the time it's in front of me! :dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls, yeh I'm the same haven't been having tea with my oh, I had crumpets last night , lol. 
I've had a crumpet this morning so far, I might try pasta for dinner , I don't no tho lol. I don't feel as sick today , stil don't fancy nothing tho. X


----------



## J_Lynn

Eltjuh said:


> I don't have any cramping anymore either... Think it stopped about a week ago or so when the sicky feeling when I'm hungry took over! So I'm pretty sure everything is still ok! :)
> 
> I told my husband yesterday, just pick what you want to eat for dinner, don't bother asking me cause I don't fancy anything anyway, and if I do I won't fancy it anymore by the time it's in front of me! :dohh:

I am going to have to tell my hubby the same thing - because it's sad how I THINK I want something and then as soon as I get it ... Not interested at all :( Like yesterday I thought I wanted Chinese food. We got there, I got what I wanted, and then after I started looking at it and eating - it wasn't in the least bit appealing. Yet I can home and all I wanted was crackers and cottage cheese. What kind of sense does that even make?!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was saying I aint having cramps now I am lol. Not bad but enough to notice. I think its a cross between hunger and not being able to go to the toilet tho lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

donnarobinson said:


> Girls who are pregnant with their 2nd or more. Are u having cramps, I'm not really . I was but not now and ino there a good sign everythings growing , do u think I'm ok and its cuz my uterus as alredi stretched b4 its not so bad nw x

I stopped cramping about a week and a half ago!


----------



## wavescrash

I'm the same way... last night sent oh out for food and I asked for 2 things. He came home and I only ate one of them, didn't want the other anymore lol.


----------



## DecemberWait

I wanted a real dinner last night for once then my husband cooked spiced dumplings and they smelled so disgusting I had to leave the house for a bit. I ended up having a bowl of corn lol. Haven't eaten a real meal in awhile!


----------



## LisK

Ugh ladies I had the worst night last night. I had a dream that I gave myself an ultrasound and found out the baby had died. Then (in the dream) it started to rain and water started pouring through the ceiling. I woke up at 3 am peeing my pants!!! 

So embarrassing and disturbing!


----------



## SimplyCountry

mrsmarty: so sorry for your loss :hugs: but having a positive attitude about it all is such a great thing. You'll get your sticky bean I have no doubt :thumbup:

As far as everyone posting about food..... omg! I'm starving, and nauseous, and my stomach is killing me. I cook meals for my family and then can't eat them. I've been living off of rice and toasted waffles. And they aren't even appealing, they're the only things that don't make me want to throw up haha :sick:

Had my 3rd beta testing today, and now because it's Saturday, I have to wait until Monday to get the results! Ughh so frustrating. Here's hoping for good high numbers :) :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

DecemberWait said:


> I wanted a real dinner last night for once then my husband cooked spiced dumplings and they smelled so disgusting I had to leave the house for a bit. I ended up having a bowl of corn lol. Haven't eaten a real meal in awhile!

Me either. I'm currently eating sea salt & pepper potato chips for breakfast because nothing else sounded good.


----------



## wavescrash

I went & picked up my report for my ultrasound from the hospital instead of waiting for my OB to call with the results. I'm impatient. So this is what is said...

"Intrauterine gestational sac is recognized showing a diameter of 0.9 cm corresponding to 4 weeks 6 days +/- 5 days composite ultrasound gestational age. A yolk sac is identified. No fetal pole or fetal cardiac due to its record size. The uterine cervix is 3.1 cm in length.

The ovaries are normal in size. The right ovary measures 3.6x2.8x1.8 cm in diameter. The left ovary measures 2.4x1.3x1.2 cm in diameter. Bilateral ovary and cyst is identified the one in the right measures 1.3 cm and the one in the left measures 2.6 cm in max diameter showing in addition complex characteristics. No evidence of pelvic masses or free fluid is identified.

IMPRESSION: Findings consistend with early pregnancy 4 weeks 6 days +/- 5 days composite ultrasound gestational age by gestational sac size. A followup ultrasound in 2 weeks is suggested to confirm viability.

Findings consistent with corpus luteum cyst in the left ovary."


So that second sac was either a shadow or it picked up one of the cysts, which is a little bit of a relief lol. I see my new doctor Monday where I'll get another ultrasound so fx for some growth/changes!


----------



## AllisMommy

Hi ladies! I'm due in march, just not sure what day!
I should be 7 weeks 1 day according to LMP. I had my dating ultrasound yesterday and I was told there was only a gestational sac and yolk sac and fetal pole and that I'm measuring 5 weeks 1 day. 
This is a little discouraging, because I'm worried I will miscarry. The midwife and sonographer sounded positive, but I have to go back for another US on 7/30 this month. 
Has this happened to anyone?
The weird part is, if I am only 5 weeks I tested positive when I was just 3 weeks pregnant.


----------



## DecemberWait

Welcome AllisMommy!

Going by LMP is not the best way, in many cases, to determine how far along you are. If I went by LMP I'd be 7w6d today but in reality I am 6w6d (going by my ultrasound results). You probably ovulated later than you thought. I wouldn't worry! As far as your tests go, it is possible to get a positive test at 7-8DPO which would be around 3 weeks. It isn't super common but it does happen from time-to-time....congrats on your pregnancy :)


----------



## wavescrash

Welcome & congrats!! I just had my scan done the other day when I should have been 6 weeks 1 day but the scan measured me around 4 weeks 6 days. But the report said that that could be off by about 5 days and even then, early on it's hard to be entirely accurate on measurements/size, especially if it's not as high-tech a machine as others. That being said, you could have ovulated late or implanted late which would make you not as far along as your LMP would make you.

My LMP was 6/6 but I ovulated on 6/19. If I went by my LMP, I would be due March 13 but if I go by my ovulation date, I'm due March 12. That's obviously a small change but if you ovulated later than the 14th day of your cycle, that would more drastically change your due date :)

If the tech didn't seem worried, I wouldn't worry just yet :)


----------



## AllisMommy

Thanks for the welcome! Based on my LMP I'm due 3/7, but I'm thinking will be more like 3/17. 
At least you're kind of in the same boat as me. I read your post after posting mine!
Here's to March babies!! This is my second and my OHs first! I have a daughter from my precious marriage who will be 4 in September! 
Pretty sure she's going to be jealous lol but a great big sister!


----------



## AllisMommy

December... Congrats to you too!!
I'm just super nervous as we have been trying for #2 since the loss I had a year ago, and I don't want to lose another :(
I'm just a little over worried I'm sure, but they did take blood at my appt for progrsterone and I guess we will see what that shows!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Feeling very sick today :( 

My NT scan date is 21st August :) only one month :D


----------



## wavescrash

AllisMommy said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Based on my LMP I'm due 3/7, but I'm thinking will be more like 3/17.
> At least you're kind of in the same boat as me. I read your post after posting mine!
> Here's to March babies!! This is my second and my OHs first! I have a daughter from my precious marriage who will be 4 in September!
> Pretty sure she's going to be jealous lol but a great big sister!

I had a daughter from a previous relationship and my 14 month old is mine & OH's first together. My oldest was 6 when the baby was born and she's had jealousy issues but I think that's because she's older, she's been an only child for so long and because HER dad isn't in her life, she was jealous her sister had both a mom and dad around. She's gotten better over the last 15 months but still has her moments. She tries to act like a baby thinking that's what's going to get her more attention but hopefully your daughter adjusts better than mind did lol.


----------



## AllisMommy

That is exactly my daughters situation. Her "father" has been out of her life since she was 1 year old. OH took over and is like her Daddy. I'm just worried about the questions that are going to arise with new baby.... I feel sad for my daughter but she is lucky, she has a father figure that loves her more than anything. (She has him wrapped).


----------



## AllisMommy

We are also hoping for a boy!


----------



## wavescrash

Exact same thing here. I left my ex when my oldest was around 9 months old. He saw her a few times after that but it was very rarely and the last time he was her was for her 3rd birthday (she'll be 8 this fall.) He's made promises to her over Facebook that he wants to be part of her life but never makes an actual attempt so we've finally cut him off. OH has always treated her like his own and she's finally started calling him "Dad" or "Daddy" in the last couple of months (we've been together nearly 3 years) so there's definite improvement.

I still feel bad for her that her own bio-dad isn't part of her life because I can only imagine how that feels but like you, she has OH in her life and her Papa (my step-dad) loves her as much as a father would as well so she's got 2 great/loving men in her life.


----------



## AllisMommy

So similar! My dad is my daughters (Allison) Papa. She has him and OH and him and I have been together nearly 3 years as well!
Well here's hoping for us to have great pregnancies!


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm still on bed rest until tomorrow at the earliest, that was all fine and good when hubby was off work (his days off are wed and thurs every week and he took pre-approved sick to take me back for my beta hcg recheck yesterday). 

Today I'm home alone and I have taken almost an hour to finish my breakfast (toast) after getting up late. I took some Zofran last night before bed because my ms likes to strike at it's peak right before bed, every smell in our apartment was making me gag. It seems to have lasted all night through to this morning so I don't feel sick but I have little appetite to eat some food to take my prenatals. Those have become my enemy for feeling sick too, I have to hold my nose when opening the bottle, the smell is making me gag even when I don't have any nausea!


----------



## wavescrash

What a coincidence :) Good luck to you & everyone else here!!!


----------



## AllisMommy

Hi Disney! You're from California? I was born and raised there, lived there until I was 21 before moving! Where in Cali?
Sorry you're feeling so sick!


----------



## Disneylovers

AllisMommy said:


> Hi Disney! You're from California? I was born and raised there, lived there until I was 21 before moving! Where in Cali?
> Sorry you're feeling so sick!

I'm actually from Essex, England. But met a Californian sweetie in '06, we married and I moved here 5 years ago. I have been joking that our baby will have dual citizenship before I do and it looks as though that will actually happen LOL. 

We actually met online on a Disney fansite in '05 and I decided with a bunch of my college friends to do Christmas in '06 at Disneyland, I booked my tickets early and my flights, hotel, etc... they didn't! they waited to the last minute and weren't able to get anything affordable. Instead of cancelling my trip I went for it alone, hubby actually organized a group of our friends to spend the week together (he figured a big group of people, would make me feels safer) and he came with them to pick me up from LAX to take me to my hotel. It was a bit crazy and nerve wracking at the time but I'm so glad I went through with my vacation!

My MIL is English too, she is from London and she met my FIL when he was stationed in England during the war, she went back to cleveland with him after the war and they moved to san fran not long after then moved to the south bay. They couldn't have their own kids so all three of their kids are adopted, Hubby loves them to bits as do I! It's also nice to talk to someone in the family who knows what I'm talking about in reference to home without having to try to explain :happydance:


----------



## AllisMommy

What a cute story Disney! I love it! And miss Disney too ! It's been about 6 years since I have been there!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls, I feel terrible today, 
I've hardly ate at all. :( I had a crumpet for brekki, and cheese roll at a kids party and a crumpt for tea. 
I aint been sick but have no appetite and don't feel hungry, 
I hope I'm not going to hurt baby. I want to eat I just can't :( x


----------



## DecemberWait

I am sorry you feel so icky Donna. Is there any way for you to take some medication to take the nausea edge off? I dunno if you have Zofran in the UK but I have heard that it works really well and is totally safe for pregnancy.

I feel ridiculously tired today. I slept for twelve hours last night then fell asleep again at 2pm and just got up at 5:15! I still could sleep another several days I think. Also feeling just generally icky and nauseous as well but I am forcing myself to eat small snacks frequently and it is helping...it's just hard because food is initially so aversive. I think I also need to get a new bra soon as my bra barely fits anymore.

Oh, and I got a great deal on a doppler on eBay, though I likely won't try to use it until at least 9 weeks!


----------



## Eltjuh

Donna, someone said to me they used travelsickness bracelets when they were pregnant and suffering from MS. You can buy them in Boots (I looked into it, but figured I don't need it, as I figured out that I only feel sick when I'm hungry, which is most of the time, but I force myself to eat!)
Maybe they're worth a try??? 
I'm sure you won't hurt baby, there are so many people that feel really sick and can't eat much or anything really (or keep it down!) in their first trimester! Just make sure you stay hydrated, that's the most important bit. And ofcourse, I'm sure you know this, try to eat little and often, mainly dry and bland foods like crackers or plain biscuits (probably rich teas or something). Or you can try (sucking on) peppermints.
Hopefully you'll feel better soon!!!


I actually enjoyed my dinner tonight... it as McDonalds :blush: My BIL suggested it and I was like... I fancy it now, now that you've said it! And it actually made me feel full aswell! First thing all day that made me feel full!! 
I ate a turkey sandwich for breakfast, had 2 snack-a-jacks, 2 packets of go-ahead biscuits, a packet of saltines, 3 sausage rolls (small ones!!!), McDonalds and some popcorn today! Feel like a pig!! :dohh: None of the food seemed to really make me feel less empty though, until the McDonalds! :dohh: So annoying!! My sister said she had the same thing when she was around 7 weeks pregnant and she said it only lasted about 10-14 days for her, so hopefully it won't be much longer than that for me!! (considering genetics :winkwink:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I had olive garden for lunch, full of pasta and meat! I have literally slept the rest of the day away! And am now craving boneless spicy chicken wings! :(. I can eat a house!


----------



## JessesGirl29

The day I had McDonald's I actually felt the most sick. The one day I thought I was going to puke and someone brought in McDonald's to my work and I thought "that's smells so gooooood!" I got in the car at lunch break and indulged. I felt great and it tasted amazing and then I didn't feel sick. 

I indulged in sushi today from a place that we have been to every time we go and trust and didn't get any rolls with raw fish but got delicious spicy seafood soup with udon, lots of rolls with cooked shrimp and avocado, dumpling and spring rolls. It was all soooooo good and now I haven't moved the rest of the day. 

I'm feeling so angry because OH wants to go on a mans road trip to California (we live in Ontario) for two weeks in September. I'll be in second trimester and the logical part of my brain knows it would be good for him before baby comes but the hormonal part knows its a dream trip of mine, i cant go, he going with a friend of his I hate and that because OH handles so many more bills than I do and makes more,that I actually can't really say no. Ugh. :wacko: I probably need to calm down as I couldn't stop badgering him about it but I feel trapped in his decision, hormonal and upset. Like a big kid I feel like screaming "NO FAIR!", I probably need to grow up? :shrug:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im in the same situation sort of lol..

Hubby got invited to a bachelor party( not a skanky one, they are brewing beer all weekend lol) a month after baby will be born for 4 days... I guess im just nervous w two kids and one being so small all by my lonesome...ill get over it but he truly does deserve to go! A great husband, daddy, hard worker, guess i need to suck it up lol


----------



## J_Lynn

JessesGirl29 said:


> The day I had McDonald's I actually felt the most sick. The one day I thought I was going to puke and someone brought in McDonald's to my work and I thought "that's smells so gooooood!" I got in the car at lunch break and indulged. I felt great and it tasted amazing and then I didn't feel sick.
> 
> I indulged in sushi today from a place that we have been to every time we go and trust and didn't get any rolls with raw fish but got delicious spicy seafood soup with udon, lots of rolls with cooked shrimp and avocado, dumpling and spring rolls. It was all soooooo good and now I haven't moved the rest of the day.
> 
> I'm feeling so angry because OH wants to go on a mans road trip to California (we live in Ontario) for two weeks in September. I'll be in second trimester and the logical part of my brain knows it would be good for him before baby comes but the hormonal part knows its a dream trip of mine, i cant go, he going with a friend of his I hate and that because OH handles so many more bills than I do and makes more,that I actually can't really say no. Ugh. :wacko: I probably need to calm down as I couldn't stop badgering him about it but I feel trapped in his decision, hormonal and upset. Like a big kid I feel like screaming "NO FAIR!", I probably need to grow up? :shrug:

As hard as it may be to be OK with that idea, just think ... if you don't give him too much crap about doing his trip - he will have NOTHING to complain about when you have a mile-long needs list the rest of the pregnancy after he gets back ;) hehe


----------



## J_Lynn

My husband is going to talk to his daughter tonight about having a little brother or sister, and is telling her that we're going to start trying ... I told him it's not fair to her to be blind-sided and completely unknowingly end up with a sibling. So to try and reduce an all out melt-down, I told him he needed to come up with some way to talk to her about it because I will not deal with a jealous tantrum when she does get told, and there is only 4 weeks until we reveal it to the world (lol). I won't tolerate it and she's 12, almost 13 - which is too old for that garbage anyway. So I am scared to find out what she says lol If she is negative about it and continues with her snarky comments about how she would kill a baby if I ever had one (yeah, that will forever be in the back of my mind, I don't care if she was "joking" or not and she will neverrrrr be alone with our child...understandably....) then I will just refuse to be around her even more than I do now. 

I am so, so, so, so hoping that she will just understand and be accepting of this. I don't know what I'll do if she's anti-baby. I just don't know :/ I know that will be tough on my husband because then he will have the "new" family, and the "old" family that he is going to be torn between and I don't want that to happen to him. UGH. So, I am so nervous and hoping that it will go ok!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe sorry ur worried j lynn, i would betoo! Maybe she said it out of jelousy? Id just keep an eye on her of course, but maybe shell come around and love the idea, maybe even help out? I think thats important to allow her to do if yor comfortable enough. Poor you :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow, i guess my stomach didn't agree with that mcdonalds i had earlier. Just woke up in the middle of the night with really bad stomach cramps... you can guess the rest.... 2nd time this has happened during this pregnancy.... used to happen all the time with my son!


----------



## J_Lynn

Well, SD took it wonderfully!!! She told him that not only does she want a sibling, but she told him that she wants us to hurry up and give her one before Christmas.

....he explained people aren't dogs so that's not how it works lol 

Ahhhh I am so releived!!!!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im in the same situation sort of lol..
> 
> Hubby got invited to a bachelor party( not a skanky one, they are brewing beer all weekend lol) a month after baby will be born for 4 days... I guess im just nervous w two kids and one being so small all by my lonesome...ill get over it but he truly does deserve to go! A great husband, daddy, hard worker, guess i need to suck it up lol

I guess I need to suck it too. I'll just try to take it one hormonal day at a time...:dohh: I hope to not make him feel bad but I can just see myself bawling when he leaves. We talked tonight and I felt a lot better. Well I cried while I explained my concerns and he said he understood. I did tell him he deserves to go and I don't want him to feel bad. 

Thanks for the support ladies, I feel so hormonal that pregnancy. My coworker is due Oct 31st and she puked every day from 5 weeks to 20 but hasn't cried or been angry once. I feel semi nauseous at times by not bad and am a hormonal mess. I think mines a girl and hers is a boy. :winkwink:

J_Lynne I hope all goes well, but even if it doesn't, you can't control that so try to find some peace because its out of your hands other than your plan, which sounds considerate. I'm hoping for you that it all goes well but you sound like you have one dramatic child on your hands. :hugs:


----------



## J_Lynn

I do - she is EXTREMELY dramatic. But, it's not her fault.... It's her mother brain washing that's done it :( She is such a sweet child, that's just been masked and taken over by lies and her mother in her ear telling her when we have a baby we won't love her. So, being told that day in and day out and just hearing nothing but negativity when the subjects brought up will really mess with a kids head.

So it's not her fault, at all. It's just a tragic situation.

However, I am so happy she's excited. She told us that we should have talked about it as a family because she wanted to know when we started planning. We explained to her that baby planning isn't anything a child needs to be involved in (lol....uhhh TMI!!) but I wanted to make sure that he told her before she was blind-sided with a pregnancy announcement. Now for the last hour all she's been talking about is baby names. 

Oh man. lol


----------



## wavescrash

J Lynn - I just had to laugh at the whole situation. I'm glad she took it so well though :)

2 more sleeps until my next ultrasound/1st appointment with my new OB. I'm so nervous and excited though. Symptom-wise I'm just downright exhausted. SO exhausted. I'm about as tired as I was when we had just brought home a newborn and gotten absolutely no sleep. Last pregnancy I was able to nap more often but so far this time, I've been able to get just 1 nap in over the last few weeks. It's torture. SO tired. I just want to sleep day & night. Nausea is getting worse as the days pass. I'm finding myself having to eat smaller meals, more often just to get rid of the nausea but at least doing that helps.

But all that talk about being tired... I think I need to go lay down. I just worked 2-10:30 on my feet all day (I work at Target) and I'm completely drained. Hope you're all doing okay!!


----------



## J_Lynn

I have a part time job at Sears, I work in sales - and I worked 1-9pm tonight ... I totally feel your pain lol 

I wanted to soak my feet in the foot massager but I was too tired to even do that!!

And I laughed at the situation too - so far she only wants a brother and we can give it to someone who needs a baby if its a girl (which, she doesn't know we've been trying for like 3 years and there's no way in hell if I give birth to a Panda I'm giving it to anyone because I've worked too hard to get knocked up lmao) and for boys names she really likes Tanner, Zach and Tony Jr (that's my husbands name - well his given name is William Anthony, but he goes by Tony) but my husband officially shot down the whole Jr idea - he does not want our son (if that's what we have) to be a Jr .... He just doesn't like that idea.

I actually really kinda like Tanner, it was a really interesting but not too weird name.


----------



## brookettc3

J_Lynn said:


> I have a part time job at Sears, I work in sales - and I worked 1-9pm tonight ... I totally feel your pain lol
> 
> I wanted to soak my feet in the foot massager but I was too tired to even do that!!
> 
> And I laughed at the situation too - so far she only wants a brother and we can give it to someone who needs a baby if its a girl (which, she doesn't know we've been trying for like 3 years and there's no way in hell if I give birth to a Panda I'm giving it to anyone because I've worked too hard to get knocked up lmao) and for boys names she really likes Tanner, Zach and Tony Jr (that's my husbands name - well his given name is William Anthony, but he goes by Tony) but my husband officially shot down the whole Jr idea - he does not want our son (if that's what we have) to be a Jr .... He just doesn't like that idea.
> 
> I actually really kinda like Tanner, it was a really interesting but not too weird name.

My oldest sons name is Tanner! I love it! :) I wanted his name to be Tanner Andrew but my husband decided to use his fathers name as his middle name so it's Tanner Douglas! Great choice in name!


----------



## Cherub85

Hiiii :) can I join please? I got :bfp: yesterday.
I will be due around 27th march.


Can anyone else not stop eating???!?!? Holy cow.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, hope ur all ok.
Congrtz cherub85 

I've been so tired this morning and my lil man woke at 6am! 
I'm going to try my best to eat today, altho I really don't feel like anything . . 
If I stil can't eat today I'm going to the doctors 2moz and askin him for some sickness tablets. 
I remember I felt this excat same way with my little boy. That passed at around 16 weeks I think. X plus side I'm 8 weeks 2moz :) x midwife thursday x


----------



## mummy2o

Hi everyone. Congrats cherub85

I slept for the longest I have since I got pregnant! Still feel tired but hopefully I have less running around today. OH's dad spent 12 hours in the hospital and I felt sick, tired, hungry and needed to pee so much. I swear he now thinks I have a bladder infection. I got home and got my college timetable for next year, which I totally forgot I had signed up for before I got pregnant now am unsure if I should go. It is based on my last birth as my son was born by c-section, a 7 day stay in hospital plus feeling crap for weeks afterwards. Its a pretty intensive course and I need to attend 100%. On the plus side I have mondays off for all baby appointments. Arrrghh I have no idea what to do.


----------



## Eltjuh

brookettc3 said:


> My oldest sons name is Tanner! I love it! :) I wanted his name to be Tanner Andrew but my husband decided to use his fathers name as his middle name so it's Tanner Douglas! Great choice in name!

Just a quick question..... I was looking at your kids DOB's and how did you manage to have 2 kids a couple of days apart??? :winkwink:
It says: DD Summer 2/16/09 and then DS Tanner 2/25/09 :blush: hihi, typo?? 


Congrats Cherub85, I have also been eating a lot, just because I feel hungry all the time and if I let myself feel hungry I feel sick! So I have to constantly eat! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs A

Eltjuh said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> My oldest sons name is Tanner! I love it! :) I wanted his name to be Tanner Andrew but my husband decided to use his fathers name as his middle name so it's Tanner Douglas! Great choice in name!
> 
> Just a quick question..... I was looking at your kids DOB's and how did you manage to have 2 kids a couple of days apart??? :winkwink:
> It says: DD Summer 2/16/09 and then DS Tanner 2/25/09 :blush: hihi, typo??
> 
> 
> Congrats Cherub85, I have also been eating a lot, just because I feel hungry all the time and if I let myself feel hungry I feel sick! So I have to constantly eat! :dohh:Click to expand...

I read the same, I assumed a typo or step child? Xx


----------



## HockeyWife86

Welcome Cherub85!

I am so sorry to hear you ladies are not feeling well, also love the craving stories!
I hear you on the OH going away. Mine has hockey finals on the weekend we will be due for the 12 week scan (fx'd) and will be gone for 4 days then back for 4 days and then goes away again for 8 days to Germany for work :( 

Not feeling anything still, i'm hearing the tirednedd, ms and cravings and hoping mine are going to kick in soon so i can join in the complaining. Figures i need to feel miserable to feel reassurance everything is ok.
Levels went from 4791 on thursday to 6720 on saturday. Thats a doubling time of 90hours.
I know they say it slows down at some point, but i thought it would get a bit higher first.
No more bloods until after the scan this saturday. The last one we had showed the gest sac. Hopefully this shows nugget is viable.
DH will be away for Hockey for the weekend so i have to go to the scan alone (might take my mum) Have to admit, i'm terrified of nothing being there and m/c again.

Sorry for the neurotic vent. I'm so terrified of something bad happening again and just want to start feeling pregnant :(


----------



## donnarobinson

I couldn't wait 4 ms to kick in so I could feel pregnant , ! I've had some ginger biscuits, I need to find something I can eat x


----------



## HockeyWife86

Have you tried sipping lemongrass and ginger tea? It helped with my previous pg


----------



## Cherub85

Eltjuh said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> My oldest sons name is Tanner! I love it! :) I wanted his name to be Tanner Andrew but my husband decided to use his fathers name as his middle name so it's Tanner Douglas! Great choice in name!
> 
> Just a quick question..... I was looking at your kids DOB's and how did you manage to have 2 kids a couple of days apart??? :winkwink:
> It says: DD Summer 2/16/09 and then DS Tanner 2/25/09 :blush: hihi, typo??
> 
> 
> Congrats Cherub85, I have also been eating a lot, just because I feel hungry all the time and if I let myself feel hungry I feel sick! So I have to constantly eat! :dohh:Click to expand...

That is exactly how I am! Ive had two slices of toast because I felt hungry/sick and now I feel hungry/sick again so im gonna have to go eat summat else! Lol


----------



## donnarobinson

No I haven't hun, thanks4 the tip ill try some x


HockeyWife86 said:


> Have you tried sipping lemongrass and ginger tea? It helped with my previous pg


----------



## HockeyWife86

donnarobinson said:


> No I haven't hun, thanks4 the tip ill try some x
> 
> 
> HockeyWife86 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried sipping lemongrass and ginger tea? It helped with my previous pgClick to expand...


Do some research on it though. I've read conflicting reports about both lemongrass and ginger tea in pregnancy.
Just found this one (as i had just FINISHED a chamomile tea)

https://eatdrinkbetter.com/2012/12/27/tea-pregnancy-which-ones-are-safe/

another one i read said the opposite. Speak with someone you trust first xx


----------



## J_Lynn

brookettc3 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I have a part time job at Sears, I work in sales - and I worked 1-9pm tonight ... I totally feel your pain lol
> 
> I wanted to soak my feet in the foot massager but I was too tired to even do that!!
> 
> And I laughed at the situation too - so far she only wants a brother and we can give it to someone who needs a baby if its a girl (which, she doesn't know we've been trying for like 3 years and there's no way in hell if I give birth to a Panda I'm giving it to anyone because I've worked too hard to get knocked up lmao) and for boys names she really likes Tanner, Zach and Tony Jr (that's my husbands name - well his given name is William Anthony, but he goes by Tony) but my husband officially shot down the whole Jr idea - he does not want our son (if that's what we have) to be a Jr .... He just doesn't like that idea.
> 
> I actually really kinda like Tanner, it was a really interesting but not too weird name.
> 
> My oldest sons name is Tanner! I love it! :) I wanted his name to be Tanner Andrew but my husband decided to use his fathers name as his middle name so it's Tanner Douglas! Great choice in name!Click to expand...

I love it! I have put Tanner Lucas in the top 3 boy names - the more I thought about it the more I love it. I do like how Tanner Andrew sounds too!

I keep my original idea to name him a combo of my husbands name and my little brothers name who became my guardian angel back in November - but hubby is really not thrilled about using his name so I have to find something that flows with my brothers name (Ryan) and I almost think Tanner Ryan sounds good too. Oh geez, this is really going to be a lot of work. There's so many cool names out there, this kid may end up with 14 names hahahaha


----------



## J_Lynn

HockeyWife86 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> No I haven't hun, thanks4 the tip ill try some x
> 
> 
> HockeyWife86 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried sipping lemongrass and ginger tea? It helped with my previous pg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do some research on it though. I've read conflicting reports about both lemongrass and ginger tea in pregnancy.
> Just found this one (as i had just FINISHED a chamomile tea)
> 
> https://eatdrinkbetter.com/2012/12/27/tea-pregnancy-which-ones-are-safe/
> 
> another one i read said the opposite. Speak with someone you trust first xxClick to expand...

My sister used mint tea her whole pregnancy and she swears by it. There is an actual pregnancy tea that is made to help with MS. Also the pregnancy pops they sell at the drug store are amazing from what all the women at my clinis say, those are also on my list of approved medications to have and she underlined 5 times "these help with morning sickness!!!" haha I am so glad I don't have ms and I so hope it doesn't show up in a week or two. You poor ladies are having a rough time being sick all the time :(


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn I'm so glad that your SD took it so well!! 

I'm officially 7 weeks today woohoo! I'm still sick every day but haven't thrown up. Yesterday my husband wanted to go out to dinner so against my better judgment I did and could only manage to eat one chicken finger and about 10 fries that I slowly nibbled on. I felt embarrassed that I couldn't eat more but I felt terrible. I miss eating meals...haven't eaten a full one in so long...but I know I'll feel better in a few weeks so I don't mind it too much right now. Going to try to eat some breakfast now...hopefully I'll get something down that isn't Pringles or lime popsicles!


----------



## Bexter81

You see im the opposite the only time im not eating is when im sleeping. Its seriously getting out of hand but it does seem to make me feel better x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun I will . 
I'm cooking mince, potatos, veg and dumplings. It smells lovely I hope I can eat some x I've been nibbling ginger biscuits all day and they are helping a little plus I napped when my son did and that helped a little x


----------



## JessesGirl29

HockeyWife86 said:


> Welcome Cherub85!
> 
> I am so sorry to hear you ladies are not feeling well, also love the craving stories!
> I hear you on the OH going away. Mine has hockey finals on the weekend we will be due for the 12 week scan (fx'd) and will be gone for 4 days then back for 4 days and then goes away again for 8 days to Germany for work :(
> 
> Not feeling anything still, i'm hearing the tirednedd, ms and cravings and hoping mine are going to kick in soon so i can join in the complaining. Figures i need to feel miserable to feel reassurance everything is ok.
> Levels went from 4791 on thursday to 6720 on saturday. Thats a doubling time of 90hours.
> I know they say it slows down at some point, but i thought it would get a bit higher first.
> No more bloods until after the scan this saturday. The last one we had showed the gest sac. Hopefully this shows nugget is viable.
> DH will be away for Hockey for the weekend so i have to go to the scan alone (might take my mum) Have to admit, i'm terrified of nothing being there and m/c again.
> 
> Sorry for the neurotic vent. I'm so terrified of something bad happening again and just want to start feeling pregnant :(


Oh my gosh you poor thing! I'd be totally scared too, don't feel neurotic! Take your Mom!!!! :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh OH let me nap for an hour this morning and when I woke up felt so nauseous. I really just want to lay in bed all day but instead have to go to work 1-9:30 :( boooo.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've managed to eat some dinner :) x


----------



## Bunnikins

HockeyWife86 said:


> Welcome Cherub85!
> 
> I am so sorry to hear you ladies are not feeling well, also love the craving stories!
> I hear you on the OH going away. Mine has hockey finals on the weekend we will be due for the 12 week scan (fx'd) and will be gone for 4 days then back for 4 days and then goes away again for 8 days to Germany for work :(
> 
> Not feeling anything still, i'm hearing the tirednedd, ms and cravings and hoping mine are going to kick in soon so i can join in the complaining. Figures i need to feel miserable to feel reassurance everything is ok.
> Levels went from 4791 on thursday to 6720 on saturday. Thats a doubling time of 90hours.
> I know they say it slows down at some point, but i thought it would get a bit higher first.
> No more bloods until after the scan this saturday. The last one we had showed the gest sac. Hopefully this shows nugget is viable.
> DH will be away for Hockey for the weekend so i have to go to the scan alone (might take my mum) Have to admit, i'm terrified of nothing being there and m/c again.
> 
> Sorry for the neurotic vent. I'm so terrified of something bad happening again and just want to start feeling pregnant :(

I also feel totally fine! I remember in my last pregnancy the nausea hit in my 7th week, and even though i know this, im STILL paranoid when i read about everyone elses symptoms! :dohh:


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm actually feeling ok today, not had to eat too much yet. Had a croissant for breakfast and a snack-a-jack, then went swimming with my little boy, had a 6-inch sub at subway after, then some go-ahead biscuits and an ice-lolly and some melon just now. Dinner should be ready soon so I'll have some of that too! Hopefully things are starting to get better. Though I seem to wake up feeling ok-ish when I make sure I'm nice and full the night before, when I go to sleep.

Anyone else in the UK not heard from their midwife yet?? I'm 7+2 today. Hopefully they'll ring me soon! Last time I had my appointment by 7 weeks!


----------



## minni2906

First appointment tomorrow and I couldn't be more excited!! Once it's confirmed and numbers look good, OH and I are going to start telling my mom and his parents. I can't wait! 

J_lynn; so glad sd took the news well! Also, I love the name Tanner. :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Thanks!! 

And good luck - how exciting to start telling people!!! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

I wish I felt comfortable enough to start telling more people...I thought I would feel better after seeing a HB and I do but it's still SO early...I am going to wait until at least 12 weeks to tell most people. I wanted to tell my grandmom but I think she'd be more devastated than anyone if a M/C did happen so I figure it is better to just wait. Between 6-10 weeks all of the vital organs develop so I hope everything goes ok and this baby really is viable but I admit I am still really guarded a lot of the time. I guess three M/C will do that to you.


----------



## AllisMommy

So exhausted! All the time! 
I work full time as a registered nurse In a hospital on a BUSY unit. The joke is nurses never have time to pee, I'm sure you all know how that is working out for me!!! Lol

And morning sickness started (yesterday at dinner w friends). Grrrr.


----------



## loulabump

Oh how brilliant that there is one of these threads :)

I remember their being a similar one when I was pregnant with my first and its so nice to have the chats and support with so many other ladies due around the same time. :flower:

So my names Louise, I'm 24 next month with a 2 year old little boy and got my bfp yesterday! We weren't exactly trying but are very happy although very nervous and paranoid because of my hyperthyroidism. Planning on phoning my doctor first thing in the morning to get some advice and make an appointment etc but trying to stay calm and excited instead of paranoid and terrified :blush:

My periods aren't exactly regular and I can't say I've been noting down when I have them but my approx LMP makes me 5+6 and due on March 18th :)


----------



## Bunnikins

Eltjuh said:


> I'm actually feeling ok today, not had to eat too much yet. Had a croissant for breakfast and a snack-a-jack, then went swimming with my little boy, had a 6-inch sub at subway after, then some go-ahead biscuits and an ice-lolly and some melon just now. Dinner should be ready soon so I'll have some of that too! Hopefully things are starting to get better. Though I seem to wake up feeling ok-ish when I make sure I'm nice and full the night before, when I go to sleep.
> 
> Anyone else in the UK not heard from their midwife yet?? I'm 7+2 today. Hopefully they'll ring me soon! Last time I had my appointment by 7 weeks!

When i was last newly preg (Nov 2011) the midwife didnt want to see me til 8+ weeks. Im not ringing her til 8 weeks this time. 

:wave: hi loulabump :wave:


----------



## AllisMommy

loulabump said:


> Oh how brilliant that there is one of these threads :)
> 
> I remember their being a similar one when I was pregnant with my first and its so nice to have the chats and support with so many other ladies due around the same time. :flower:
> 
> So my names Louise, I'm 24 next month with a 2 year old little boy and got my bfp yesterday! We weren't exactly trying but are very happy although very nervous and paranoid because of my hyperthyroidism. Planning on phoning my doctor first thing in the morning to get some advice and make an appointment etc but trying to stay calm and excited instead of paranoid and terrified :blush:
> 
> My periods aren't exactly regular and I can't say I've been noting down when I have them but my approx LMP makes me 5+6 and due on March 18th :)


Hi!!:happydance: congratulations. Based on my LMP in 7+2 but my sono said closer to you at 5 + 3!! Welcome! :)
I have an almost 4 year old daughter, and we were caught by surprise. We stopped trying and only really BD'd once last month! Crazy to get my BFP so early too on July 3!


----------



## DecemberWait

Here is my 7 week 'bump'...no bloating today because I haven't really eaten so I look way smaller which is fine by me, that bloating hurts a ton.
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-21 15.07.26-345258936.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## minni2906

J_Lynn said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> And good luck - how exciting to start telling people!!! :)

Thank you! I can't wait to tell my mom! 



DecemberWait said:


> I wish I felt comfortable enough to start telling more people...I thought I would feel better after seeing a HB and I do but it's still SO early...I am going to wait until at least 12 weeks to tell most people. I wanted to tell my grandmom but I think she'd be more devastated than anyone if a M/C did happen so I figure it is better to just wait. Between 6-10 weeks all of the vital organs develop so I hope everything goes ok and this baby really is viable but I admit I am still really guarded a lot of the time. I guess three M/C will do that to you.

I totally understand where you're coming from. My sister had two MC before her current pregnancy (she's 17 weeks now) so I'm nervous to tell people as well. OH and I decided we would tell our parents and a few close friends but no one else before at least 9 weeks. 



AllisMommy said:


> So exhausted! All the time!
> I work full time as a registered nurse In a hospital on a BUSY unit. The joke is nurses never have time to pee, I'm sure you all know how that is working out for me!!! Lol
> 
> And morning sickness started (yesterday at dinner w friends). Grrrr.

What a terrible time for ms to start. I hope it's not too hard on you! 



loulabump said:


> Oh how brilliant that there is one of these threads :)
> 
> I remember their being a similar one when I was pregnant with my first and its so nice to have the chats and support with so many other ladies due around the same time. :flower:
> 
> So my names Louise, I'm 24 next month with a 2 year old little boy and got my bfp yesterday! We weren't exactly trying but are very happy although very nervous and paranoid because of my hyperthyroidism. Planning on phoning my doctor first thing in the morning to get some advice and make an appointment etc but trying to stay calm and excited instead of paranoid and terrified :blush:
> 
> My periods aren't exactly regular and I can't say I've been noting down when I have them but my approx LMP makes me 5+6 and due on March 18th :)

Welcome Loulabump! Based on my lmp I am also due March 18th!


----------



## donnarobinson

Just popping in to say hi be4 I go sleep. I've been avin a few cramps, but I would be due on 2moz if I wasn't pregnant so figuring that's why. I'm starting to feel sick again, I really am thinking I'm feeling more sick wen my stomachs empty . So I'm going to go 2 sleep. Hope my little boy sleeps later lol x 
Welcome new girls :) 
8 weeks 2moz ! Can't wait to be a new fruit lol. Night girls x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wow this thread moves fast! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

So who has scans coming up this week? Can't wait to see more US pictures!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh.... 2nd time this has happened, tried to eat plenty of things before going to bed, just brushed my teeth and got into bed and now my stomach feels empty again! :dohh: it really annoys me! Mainly cause i've just brushed my teeth and i really can't be bothered to get up to eat something and then having to brush my teeth again.... 

Anyway, have a look on the first page, it should say who is having scans this month, which is basically only this week (and a couple of days next week!) Gone so fast!


----------



## Eltjuh

Waiting4damon is having a scan tomorrow and hockeywife is having one on saturday (27th)


----------



## waiting4damon

Hi girls! I'm feeling much happier today. DH is coming around all ready, changed around his teaching commitments for tomorrow so he can come to the U/S. He apologized for being an asshole. :)

The spotting has stopped, which I am more than grateful for. U/S tomorrow at 1340.
Hoping the babe is still viable; I was rather concerned when the OB wanted to repeat a U/S in 6 days time, even though the heartbeat was seen and the report confirmed a single viable IUP. I'm trying to stop stressing, :)

Hope you all are well. xo


----------



## JessesGirl29

donnarobinson said:


> Just popping in to say hi be4 I go sleep. I've been avin a few cramps, but I would be due on 2moz if I wasn't pregnant so figuring that's why. I'm starting to feel sick again, I really am thinking I'm feeling more sick wen my stomachs empty . So I'm going to go 2 sleep. Hope my little boy sleeps later lol x
> Welcome new girls :)
> 8 weeks 2moz ! Can't wait to be a new fruit lol. Night girls x

Donna when you said you actually had dinner I was thinking to myself 'now keep eating at low levels to keep the sickness away as long as possible!' If you wake up during the night or right in the morning try to keep it going. I'm hearing from everyone that helps and although I haven't been super sick, I feel most sick when my stomach is empty. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## HockeyWife86

waiting4damon said:


> Hi girls! I'm feeling much happier today. DH is coming around all ready, changed around his teaching commitments for tomorrow so he can come to the U/S. He apologized for being an asshole. :)
> 
> The spotting has stopped, which I am more than grateful for. U/S tomorrow at 1340.
> Hoping the babe is still viable; I was rather concerned when the OB wanted to repeat a U/S in 6 days time, even though the heartbeat was seen and the report confirmed a single viable IUP. I'm trying to stop stressing, :)
> 
> Hope you all are well. xo

Great to hear OH is coming around and apologized!! Good luck with your scan and keep us posted xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No scans from me til 5 more weeks i think!


----------



## LisK

Anyone having cravings and then when you get the food in front of you it's just gross? I had the strongest craving for KFC (weird because I never eat there). DH and I drove all the way there and back to get the food, and when I sat down at the table I couldn't eat it. It made me gag. :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yupp last night icraved wings,got them home, had a bite and almost puked lmao....


----------



## DecemberWait

My husband has been so sweet...he's done all of my normal chores without me even asking and he is always asking if I need anything including going to the store for something new every day since what I can manage to eat today may be different from tomorrow. Thought I wanted some potatoes tonight and couldn't really eat much of it...I really tried to get as much down as possible and he looked at me and told me to stop and rest and he cleaned up my plate and then took care of the pets while I rested...I am just so thankful for him. 

I really don't know how all of you with LOs already are managing...I feel so crummy right now...I am thankful because I know it's a good sign but still! Really miss eating meals. About to have some Rooibos tea with milk so hopefully that'll settle my tummy a bit.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

@december, thats great how ur hubby is, my hubby was the same...my first pregnancy was just like urs, i couldnt evn stand the thought of food, all i could eat were french frues and potatoes and thats when my head wasnt in the toilet or i was sleeping...he did everything!

Now that i have a dd already, i will be honest, this pregnancy is totallllllly different...the only major symptoms i have are waves of nausea here and there, sore nipples and wayyyyyyy tired! Of course i need to be up with baby but i domt have a choice, i nap when she naps and its awesome! She usually takes 2-3 hr naps still. 

I thought for sure id be sick like i was with ella but nope! Just goes to show everyones pregnancies are so different. I sometimes forget im pregnant until night time rolls around, its 7:30pm, just put ella to bed and im about to pass out myself lol.


Hang in there hun, hopefully it eases up :). Be grateful for dh! Theres not a lot of men that would do that.... Even when i am super tired now hubby does more chores around the house, but for the most part ive been able to do laundry, cleaing, taking care of dd while hubby works and when he gets home at 6pm he takes over til bed time at 7:30/8pm :). Luckily she is also sleeping through the night! Thats a plus!


----------



## AllisMommy

DecemberWait said:


> So who has scans coming up this week? Can't wait to see more US pictures!

I have a scan on 7/30!


----------



## DecemberWait

Just threw up my tiny dinner :(


----------



## AllisMommy

Oh no :( poor thing. Feel better soon!
I was able to keep everything down today. 2 pb&j sandwiches and some toast.
Real healthy, I know. Lol.


----------



## AllisMommy

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yupp last night icraved wings,got them home, had a bite and almost puked lmao....

Two under two!! Bless you!!! Lol
But they will be best friends:) your daughter is adorable!


----------



## wavescrash

I also have a scan tomorrow at my first appointment with my new OB :) I'm almost positive my appointment is at 11:40 lol.


----------



## HockeyWife86

read an interesting little wives tale.....pregnancy that increase appetite = Boy, decreased = girls (what to expect when your expecting


----------



## ruby83

I had a little freak out yesterday when I didn't feel nauseous all weekend and my breasts felt normal. I went to the doctor, who made me feel worse by saying that a loss of symptoms is related to miscarriages. I spent all yesterday so upset! Anyway, I got a blood test for my HCG levels which came back as 239852 (7.5 weeks) which are on the high side I think. He also sent me for an urgent ultrasound which I am going to in 2 hours. I am scared and hoping I will see a heart beat!!! He wasnt my normal doctor, but I really didnt appreciate his bluntness. FX everything is ok!


----------



## J_Lynn

ruby83 said:


> I had a little freak out yesterday when I didn't feel nauseous all weekend and my breasts felt normal. I went to the doctor, who made me feel worse by saying that a loss of symptoms is related to miscarriages. I spent all yesterday so upset! Anyway, I got a blood test for my HCG levels which came back as 239852 (7.5 weeks) which are on the high side I think. He also sent me for an urgent ultrasound which I am going to in 2 hours. I am scared and hoping I will see a heart beat!!! He wasnt my normal doctor, but I really didnt appreciate his bluntness. FX everything is ok!

Ummm that's absolutely NOT true at all. Symptoms come and go during pregnancy - they are NOT stable and should never be used as a way to determine the status if your pregnancy. That man is an idiot. You can look it up anywhere on the Internet, and ask a doctor who actually paid attention in medical school and every source will tell you symptoms come and go. I lost all of mine - all of them. My boobs don't even hurt anymore. But I have a very strong, healthy little fetus in there growing by the day. 
That is so unprofessional, rude, and hateful that he would say that to you. What a prick!!


----------



## ruby83

J_Lynn said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> I had a little freak out yesterday when I didn't feel nauseous all weekend and my breasts felt normal. I went to the doctor, who made me feel worse by saying that a loss of symptoms is related to miscarriages. I spent all yesterday so upset! Anyway, I got a blood test for my HCG levels which came back as 239852 (7.5 weeks) which are on the high side I think. He also sent me for an urgent ultrasound which I am going to in 2 hours. I am scared and hoping I will see a heart beat!!! He wasnt my normal doctor, but I really didnt appreciate his bluntness. FX everything is ok!
> 
> Ummm that's absolutely NOT true at all. Symptoms come and go during pregnancy - they are NOT stable and should never be used as a way to determine the status if your pregnancy. That man is an idiot. You can look it up anywhere on the Internet, and ask a doctor who actually paid attention in medical school and every source will tell you symptoms come and go. I lost all of mine - all of them. My boobs don't even hurt anymore. But I have a very strong, healthy little fetus in there growing by the day.
> That is so unprofessional, rude, and hateful that he would say that to you. What a prick!!Click to expand...

Thats what I had thought also, as I had obviously googled! I was really going to the doctor for some reassurance and also to get a blood test to put my mind at ease! He had both me and my husband in tears when he said he will organise an URGENT ultrasound.


----------



## waiting4damon

Good luck with the scan ruby83! <3


----------



## brookettc3

DecemberWait said:


> So who has scans coming up this week? Can't wait to see more US pictures!

I have a scan on thursday!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Cherub85

I'm a little jealous of all these scans :( we don't get one till 12 weeks. And we only ever get 2! Xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Bunnikins said:


> HockeyWife86 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Cherub85!
> 
> I am so sorry to hear you ladies are not feeling well, also love the craving stories!
> I hear you on the OH going away. Mine has hockey finals on the weekend we will be due for the 12 week scan (fx'd) and will be gone for 4 days then back for 4 days and then goes away again for 8 days to Germany for work :(
> 
> Not feeling anything still, i'm hearing the tirednedd, ms and cravings and hoping mine are going to kick in soon so i can join in the complaining. Figures i need to feel miserable to feel reassurance everything is ok.
> Levels went from 4791 on thursday to 6720 on saturday. Thats a doubling time of 90hours.
> I know they say it slows down at some point, but i thought it would get a bit higher first.
> No more bloods until after the scan this saturday. The last one we had showed the gest sac. Hopefully this shows nugget is viable.
> DH will be away for Hockey for the weekend so i have to go to the scan alone (might take my mum) Have to admit, i'm terrified of nothing being there and m/c again.
> 
> Sorry for the neurotic vent. I'm so terrified of something bad happening again and just want to start feeling pregnant :(
> 
> I also feel totally fine! I remember in my last pregnancy the nausea hit in my 7th week, and even though i know this, im STILL paranoid when i read about everyone elses symptoms! :dohh:Click to expand...

I felt like that in my last pregnancy, the sickness was very mild on/off and didn't start until 8 weeks. Try not to worry, everyone is different.


----------



## ClaireJ23

HockeyWife86 said:


> read an interesting little wives tale.....pregnancy that increase appetite = Boy, decreased = girls (what to expect when your expecting

Interesting, but I was ravenous for nine months with my daughter.


----------



## HockeyWife86

ClaireJ23 said:


> HockeyWife86 said:
> 
> 
> read an interesting little wives tale.....pregnancy that increase appetite = Boy, decreased = girls (what to expect when your expecting
> 
> Interesting, but I was ravenous for nine months with my daughter.Click to expand...

yeah i wouldn't put too much emphasis on it, just a bit of fun.


----------



## Mrs.B.

HockeyWife86 said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HockeyWife86 said:
> 
> 
> read an interesting little wives tale.....pregnancy that increase appetite = Boy, decreased = girls (what to expect when your expecting
> 
> Interesting, but I was ravenous for nine months with my daughter.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i wouldn't put too much emphasis on it, just a bit of fun.Click to expand...

All I wanted to do was eat with my daughter lol


----------



## HockeyWife86

clearly wrong then.
So thats two wives tales out


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hah might be right for some. Its like I always hear that your sicker with a girl, I was sick at 7am every morning and then I was fine. My friend was so sick with her boy but not her girl


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cherub85 said:


> I'm a little jealous of all these scans :( we don't get one till 12 weeks. And we only ever get 2! Xx

Here too :-( Idid have 3 last time but tthat's because they couldn't find what they needed at my 20 week scan. Also my 12 week was closer to 14 weeks once they fitted us in! I told them at 4 weeks!! Lol. Hope I'm not waiting that long this time!


----------



## ruby83

I am back from my scan! Went AMAZING, saw the baby and heard the heart beat! Unbelievable! I feel so relieved. Baby is measuring right size and is in the right spot.

Good luck to all the ladies having scans this week! x


----------



## Cherub85

Mrs.B. said:


> Cherub85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a little jealous of all these scans :( we don't get one till 12 weeks. And we only ever get 2! Xx
> 
> Here too :-( Idid have 3 last time but tthat's because they couldn't find what they needed at my 20 week scan. Also my 12 week was closer to 14 weeks once they fitted us in! I told them at 4 weeks!! Lol. Hope I'm not waiting that long this time!Click to expand...

I need to move my doctors before I can even start anything! And working full time doesn't make that an easy job ...hmmmmm!! Need to get a wriggle on this week I think xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur ok. I'm a raspberry now ! 8 weeks :) x


----------



## BaniVani

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls hope ur ok. I'm a raspberry now ! 8 weeks :) x

moving along the fruit sizes is fun!


----------



## donnarobinson

Defo is :) 
I move up a square on the other ticker next week :) so exciting lol. I'm getting more and more exctied now I'm getting further along x


BaniVani said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls hope ur ok. I'm a raspberry now ! 8 weeks :) x
> 
> moving along the fruit sizes is fun!Click to expand...


----------



## BaniVani

Oh wow--I'm a raspberry too!!!! *Help* ladies____What is your remedy for a *headache* woke up with one and it doesn't seem to go away . I slept with the air conditioner all night and I'm thinking that's what caused it


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm getting bad headaches, I take paractomol. That's all I can take , don't no where ur from though x


----------



## loulabump

Morning ladies :) (afternoon technically I suppose!) 

Had a nice lie in today but with good comes bad.. my sickness got so much worse today, still yet to actually throw up but my god the nausea.. its exactly the same as it was in my first pg.. was hoping I wouldn't suffer with it this time :(

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## DecemberWait

Had to call off work today as did my husband because I am so sick. Going to call my OB today and ask about Zofran. I don't think I'll be able to work without this nausea/vomiting being lessened a bit. Congrats to all the raspberries this week and to all the good scan reports!


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> Had to call off work today as did my husband because I am so sick. Going to call my OB today and ask about Zofran. I don't think I'll be able to work without this nausea/vomiting being lessened a bit. Congrats to all the raspberries this week and to all the good scan reports!

I have heard great things about zofran. I hope it makes you feel better quick!


----------



## Cherub85

Ello!! Im nauseous but ravenous still which is a very strange situation lol.

OH just said he wants to buy another test just to double confirm. I did inform him that im on day 41 of the cycle and with my test being positive before id finishes peeing that were probably safe :haha:

Gonna sort me a ticker our later :) xx


----------



## Eltjuh

HockeyWife86 said:


> read an interesting little wives tale.....pregnancy that increase appetite = Boy, decreased = girls (what to expect when your expecting

No, I didn't have an appetite at all with my son! I don't have much of an appetite now but at least I'm eating, I hardly ate at all with my son. This time I'm only eating because I feel sick if I'm hungry. And I get hungry so quickly!! It's crazy!!! 
Going of what the other ladies said I'd say maybe it's the other way around! :haha: Hope so, cause that might mean we're having a girl!!


----------



## DecemberWait

It's funny because initially I was SO hungry with this pregnancy...but probably around week 5 I started feeling really aversive to food and I haven't eaten a meal since then. I can only manage to eat really small amounts of food. I just ate some saltines with a tiny bit of peanut butter on them and I definitely feel sick but I think I will be able to keep it down. I think what did me in last night was my prenatal vitamin. I noticed I was feeling horrendous before I took it but after I took it I was just sent overboard and I RARELY throw up so I was feeling very very sick. I figure if I can get Zofran I will just take it when I really need it and then keep trying other remedies otherwise. Someone suggested lemon drops so maybe I'll give that a try. I am mostly concerned because I really feel that I cannot eat practically anything...I was ok with plain chips up until yesterday and now I am repulsed by them and pretty much everything else.

I just wish I could think of a food that wouldn't make me feel horrible...I miss eating. I've lost 7lbs so far btw...not that I won't gain it back later on but yeah...wow.


----------



## Cherub85

Oh and im peeing for England! !!


----------



## donnarobinson

I didn't have no appetite with my son either so defo not right 4 me x


----------



## DecemberWait

I have read that hyperemesis is very much linked to girls but general sickness could go either way. My friend was very very sick with her son and not sick at all with her daughter...so it really doesn't specifically indicate one gender over the other. 

I think I am also going to ask about prenatal vitamins with less iron as I have read that too much iron can also cause sickness...that happened to a friend of mine and once she started a prescription prenatal her sickness stopped.


----------



## JessesGirl29

You ladies are making me feel so guilty. I'm reading about everyone else being so sick while I chow down an egg salad on toast that I woke up and made this morning because it was what I wanted right away. 
I have periods of feeling unwell where it's very close to being very hungover like my stomach doesn't feel settled and I feel nauseous but not like I'd puke and I can't move a muscle I'm so tired...but then I eat something and it usually passes. Every day I want a different food and I'm eating tons of things (in moderation of course) but the craving is different every day. 

I hope everyone starts to feel better soon :hugs:

Im 7 weeks today!!!! WOOT! :happydance: AND my first midwife appointment is tomorrow. Woke up feeling so happy this morning, this is further than I ever made it with my first miscarriage and even though it's early, I'm feeling so positive.


----------



## overcomer79

Hi all I haven't talked much but been reading. I'm not having symptoms which is worrisome. I'm really concerned because I had a medical procedure done on july 1st where they put me under. I go to the dr today. I'm sure they won't try to check for anything other than a positive. I guess I have a few weeks to wait before I know that the baby is ok.


----------



## wavescrash

3 hours until my first appointment and scan!!!!

Someone mentioned asking for prenatals with less iron to prevent some sickness - the only prenatals that don't make me sick are the gummy kind. It's all ill take now because I don't feel even the slightest sickness because of it. I highly recommend them. In use target's Up & Up brand.

As for getting rid of a headache, last pregnancy my ob's office and many ladies on here suggested 2 extra-strength Tylenol (paratacemol in the UK?) taken with a Coke. Worked better than most anything else on a couple headaches I couldn't get rid of.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Hi ladies!
congrats to all the scans that have been happening... and all the ladies moving up the fruit vine :thumbup:

Called the dr this morning for my 3rd round beta testing... now he said he wanted to see it around 2500 for this scan and he'd feel good about it. Well..... 6974!! :haha::happydance: Now I estimated my progress, and when the test was taken on Saturday that I would have been 5w2d which is what the numbers are showing as well. Although I know that numbers don't always show time. But the dr had me estimated about a week and half behind that. But to me those numbers would be really high for only 3 1/2 weeks. 
The other funny thing that is SUPER on my mind.... twins. Twins on my mom's side of the family, AND twins and my fiances' dad's AND mom's side of the family. :twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach: Eekkkk what woudl I do?! Hahah. 
Anyway, so I was scheduled for my dr visit with my ultrasound on the 31st. Now he's mailing me a script to get an ultrasound. I'm excited about getting it done earlier than I thought, but now I'm worried that I'll get it done and they won't give me results until the 31st. I can't wait that long knowing the scan is done, ya know!? :nope:

Ugh so I'm waiting for the script now and seeing what happens. Soooooo anxious! Really doesn't help the lack of appetite and nausea haha


----------



## mummy2o

yay congrats on great scans and brilliant number simplycountry. Still not getting a ticker until 12 weeks so 5 more to go.

I've been feeling nauseous all day today. By far the worse. If I don't eat its worse, if I do its settled for a bit then comes back. I would bet my bottom dollar that this is a girl. Its more or less identical to my cousins pregnancy so far and nothing like my sons.


----------



## donnarobinson

8 week bloat
 



Attached Files:







Wolverhampton-20130722-00501.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats on the great beta SimplyCountry! Mine at 5w4d was 8,887 and it is just one but many people with twins had seemingly normal betas so you never know!

I called my OB and they said they will call me back with information on whatever they decide to prescribe. If they give me Zofran I will take that and just switch to the gummy prenatals. This is so brutal...everything makes me feel god awful mostly because everything tastes and smells so weird...I tried having strawberry jelly yesterday and it tasted like licorice...wth? I am kind of craving Chick-fil-A chicken nuggets today but I am sure if I got them they'd just gross me out.


----------



## Eltjuh

Excited to see some scan pictures, if anyone gets them when they have their scan today!! 

I've been feeling horrible today! Ate breakfast and that didn't help... been eating ever since but nothing is helping!!! It's so hot aswell, which really isn't helping me at the moment! Want to go get a fan, but they're probably sold out everywhere... I checked one of the shops online, as it lets you check their stock and it said it was out of stock in all of the 10 nearest stores!!! :dohh:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DecemberWait said:


> Congrats on the great beta SimplyCountry! Mine at 5w4d was 8,887 and it is just one but many people with twins had seemingly normal betas so you never know!
> 
> I called my OB and they said they will call me back with information on whatever they decide to prescribe. If they give me Zofran I will take that and just switch to the gummy prenatals. This is so brutal...everything makes me feel god awful mostly because everything tastes and smells so weird...I tried having strawberry jelly yesterday and it tasted like licorice...wth? I am kind of craving Chick-fil-A chicken nuggets today but I am sure if I got them they'd just gross me out.

i switched to gummys half way through my pregnancy too! Zofran is amazing!


----------



## AllisMommy

Eltjuh said:


> Excited to see some scan pictures, if anyone gets them when they have their scan today!!
> 
> I've been feeling horrible today! Ate breakfast and that didn't help... been eating ever since but nothing is helping!!! It's so hot aswell, which really isn't helping me at the moment! Want to go get a fan, but they're probably sold out everywhere... I checked one of the shops online, as it lets you check their stock and it said it was out of stock in all of the 10 nearest stores!!! :dohh:

Sorry your feeling yucky too. Last week our weather was just awful! 100 degrees F and so so humid. I'm happy for some relief today!!

I can't wait for my next scan. Doctor called me thus morning. They did blood work last week for HCG, progrsterone and vitamin D. 
HCG was 9400 which she said is great, progesterone was 11.4 which is also normal and my vitamin d is 15 >.< very low. So I have to take lovely supplements every week now. Grrrrr!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

AllisMommy said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yupp last night icraved wings,got them home, had a bite and almost puked lmao....
> 
> Two under two!! Bless you!!! Lol
> But they will be best friends:) your daughter is adorable!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! Yes i will have my haNDS FULL! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

and i was bragging yesterday how i didnt feel sick... well... today is the total opposite lol. i feel like a zombie, and i feel im going to vomit.. bleck..


----------



## AllisMommy

Just saw your in PA! Where abouts? I'm in CNY!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

scranton/wilkes barre area :)


----------



## AllisMommy

Omg my fiancée and I go there often to the Mohegan sun! (I love the sushi there)

Small world!!


----------



## DecemberWait

Ughhhh having so much trouble scheduling my perinatal testing including my NT scan because of my insurance. Glad I am getting started on trying to schedule early so I will hopefully get in on time.

BTW I am in PA also, but I live about ten miles from Philadelphia :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

AllisMommy said:


> Omg my fiancée and I go there often to the Mohegan sun! (I love the sushi there)
> 
> Small world!!

I literally live right around the corner from mohegan lmao! Yeaaaaaa the sushi is awesome there! Pearl right?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DecemberWait said:


> Ughhhh having so much trouble scheduling my perinatal testing including my NT scan because of my insurance. Glad I am getting started on trying to schedule early so I will hopefully get in on time.
> 
> BTW I am in PA also, but I live about ten miles from Philadelphia :)

Im about hour and 20 mins from philly :)


----------



## J_Lynn

I have had the worst Monday I've had in a long time :( My favorite llama died in the my arms this morning :( My poor baby .... ugh .... and I can't help my husband load him into a trailer, so we can't get an autopsy done to find out what killed him. So now I just have to spend the whole day crying because I miss my baby boy already. He was my best friend out in the pasture. I'm so sad today. :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg so sorry j lynn :(.


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry j_lynn. Big hugs

I've had cramps al day there quite sore :( x


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> I have had the worst Monday I've had in a long time :( My favorite llama died in the my arms this morning :( My poor baby .... ugh .... and I can't help my husband load him into a trailer, so we can't get an autopsy done to find out what killed him. So now I just have to spend the whole day crying because I miss my baby boy already. He was my best friend out in the pasture. I'm so sad today. :(

I'm so sorry!!!! :( Could the vet come out and at least take blood samples to see if it was anything he ingested or an illness?


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so tired I can't wait4 bed . My little man has moaned all day long . :( I've got cramps, I'm hungry, I just want a nice long bath and I can't because I only have a walk in shower ! Wna cry x


----------



## moondust7

J_Lynn - I'm so sorry!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - I made it past my first m/c date, so that is good. I had symptoms over the weekend: sore boobs, lots of saliva - that's a new one, and nausea when I'd get hungry. Today I don't really have symptoms - it put me in a very bad mood. I'm really pissed off thinking that I may m/c but I guess we will just have to see. I do know symptoms come and go, so I will try not to get too angry about it. Hope you all are doing well! :flower:


----------



## AllisMommy

Nikkilewis14 said:


> AllisMommy said:
> 
> 
> Omg my fiancée and I go there often to the Mohegan sun! (I love the sushi there)
> 
> Small world!!
> 
> I literally live right around the corner from mohegan lmao! Yeaaaaaa the sushi is awesome there! Pearl right?Click to expand...

Yes Pearl!!! The best ever. And their ramen noodles are to die for.
Now I'm hungry, damnet! Lol


----------



## AllisMommy

Nikkilewis14 said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Ughhhh having so much trouble scheduling my perinatal testing including my NT scan because of my insurance. Glad I am getting started on trying to schedule early so I will hopefully get in on time.
> 
> BTW I am in PA also, but I live about ten miles from Philadelphia :)
> 
> Im about hour and 20 mins from philly :)Click to expand...

 And I think I'm about 3 hours from Philly lol
But like 2 hours or so from Scranton!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao yeanow i want sushi lol, thanks :)


----------



## wavescrash

So I saw my new OB this morning and it was a pretty quick appointment. He did an internal ultrasound and then said he wants me to get blood work done to check my progesterone levels. I had them checked at 14dpo and they were 20.3 so we'll see. I go back in 3 weeks for my first official prenatal appointment with all the boring questions/paperwork and that jazz. Then I go back 2 weeks after that (so 5 weeks from today) for another ultrasound.

He has a little low-quality ultrasound machine in his office and we finally saw the heartbeat. He didn't measure how fast it was beating but I saw the little flicker :) They emailed me some pictures but like I said, it was low quality so they're not the best but I'll share them anyway.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6









2.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3









4.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay!! Glad everything went well wavescrash!!

Sorry to hear about your llama J Lynn!! :hugs:


I bought some travelsickness bracelets today and they seem to have helped! Wish I bought them earlier today so I wouldn't have felt crap all day! Oh well!! Hopefully they'll help keep the sickness away from now on!
Just ate dinner (korma) about 45 minutes ago and my stomach is starting to feel empty again already!!! :dohh:


----------



## DecemberWait

My hubby took me to Chick-Fil-A and it made me feel SO much better I seriously felt human for the first time in weeks...so I guess I'll just indulge whatever I want (within reason) to hopefully keep my body happy. Not too pleased that it was Chick-Fil-A because it isn't the healthiest thing ever but it was just so nice to feel satisfied and not completely ill. 

Wavescrash, congrats on your ultrasound! Glad you got to see that little heart beating away :)

J_Lynn...sorry about your llama :( Losing a pet is so hard. I hope you get some answers as to what happened <3

I scheduled my NT scan for August 26th! Had to play phone tag with the OB and insurance company all day to get it done but now I am scheduled in so very happy about that!

Time to go relax with DH and watch some movies that we picked up after our Chick-Fil-A run this morning. Feeling pretty ok still at the moment which is nice. Got some gummy prenatals without iron to try for now. I think I will take them during the work week and take my other ones during the weekend to see if they really make a difference. 

So exciting how these days seem to be going by a bit quicker now...can't wait till we get some scans here that actually look like babies ;) haha!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awesome! My nt scan is the 27th of august. :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Awesome! My nt scan is the 27th of august. :)

Seems like awhile away right now doesn't it?! I am sure it'll fly by though. I hope I will be hearing the HB on doppler by then to ease my fears a bit.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies.. having a pretty hard Monday over here... I am so exhausted from the weekend and this nausea just will not let up. Luckily my doc prescribed some zofran for me to pick up tonight and maybe I can feel better. Also found out that my MW won't do another scan until 20 weeks.. no 12 week scans at all :( But she did say that if I want she can sneak me in at 15 weeks to try and see baby parts!


----------



## Disneylovers

Hi ladies! I think I'm paying for not having a nap at all yesterday, I woke up at around 7 and promptly fell back asleep once I sat down on the sofa until 10.30, and I still feel tired! I'm even finding it hard to keep up with reading lol, took me awhile to catch up on here

Yesterday I spent the day with family and had barely any appetite, half the family went out to eat and I really couldn't see the point in spending a bunch on food that I'd just stare at and wish I could eat, so I stayed home with my niece and her son and we had breakfast for dinner, best idea ever for the day! I managed to get down a BLT sandwich and some scrambled eggs! other than the nibbling on fruit and a little toast and bread earlier in the day, it was the most I'd managed to keep down!

So I'm curious on HCG levels, mine were at 20,208 at 5w+6 and 30,496 at 6w+1... twins run in my family and now everyone is believing we're having identical twins! (we've already told our close family that there was only one gestational sac and yolk seen when we had a scan in the ER) My Dad especially is convinced :dohh: 

personally I'm not convinced on it being twins, the ER dr's calculated my doubling rate at 80+ hours so it's not doubling out of the 'average' rage I guess. We wont find out until 7/31 anyway.. well I hope we get a scan then, my new ob's office didn't really say what would happen in the first appointment. I do have an appointment to see my Primary Dr/GP on wednesday though to recheck my hcg levels. We initially had the appt with her before our little ER trip on wed so they said to keep it and recheck levels etc so I'm glad because we love our primary!


----------



## SimplyCountry

J_Lynn: sorry to hear about your pet. I know that can be hard :hug:

Congrats on more great scans everyone! I cannot wait for mine. :happydance:

And small world indeed... I'm from Jersey and about 20-30 minutes out from Philly depending on traffic. And now I want sushi! That was like a staple in my diet pre-baby haha ;) Maybe we should get together for a BnB group sushi date! Sushi and spicy queso dip with chips is about alllll that sounds good to me. No food at all is giving me that "oooo that sounds good, I wanna eat it" vibe. :sick:

Well hope everyone enjoys the rest of their Monday ! :kiss:


----------



## waiting4damon

U/S went well; baby measuring 7 weeks even! Heart rate 150bpm! I got to hear the heart beat! Couldn't ask for better! <3


----------



## Disneylovers

waiting4damon said:


> U/S went well; baby measuring 7 weeks even! Heart rate 150bpm! I got to hear the heart beat! Couldn't ask for better! <3

That's great news! :happydance: I can't wait to hear our babies HB! Seeing the gest sac and yolk already had me feeling completely overjoyed, I can't imagine how awesome it is the hear the HB!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay!! So happy for you Waiting4damon!! :happydance:

I can't wait for my scan... 4 weeks to go on friday! And hopefully we can manage to hear the HB on the doppler at home before then!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls I'm in bed, we have a royal baby boy born here :) x

Glad ur scan went well waitin4damon

I feel so tired today. Hope I stop cramping soon x


----------



## megrenade

I'm Meg :) Almost 21 years old and have a 14 month old. #2 is due March 8th.


----------



## minni2906

J_Lynn said:


> I have had the worst Monday I've had in a long time :( My favorite llama died in the my arms this morning :( My poor baby .... ugh .... and I can't help my husband load him into a trailer, so we can't get an autopsy done to find out what killed him. So now I just have to spend the whole day crying because I miss my baby boy already. He was my best friend out in the pasture. I'm so sad today. :(

So sorry, J_Lynn. Losing a pet is terrible. :(




wavescrash said:


> So I saw my new OB this morning and it was a pretty quick appointment. He did an internal ultrasound and then said he wants me to get blood work done to check my progesterone levels. I had them checked at 14dpo and they were 20.3 so we'll see. I go back in 3 weeks for my first official prenatal appointment with all the boring questions/paperwork and that jazz. Then I go back 2 weeks after that (so 5 weeks from today) for another ultrasound.
> 
> He has a little low-quality ultrasound machine in his office and we finally saw the heartbeat. He didn't measure how fast it was beating but I saw the little flicker :) They emailed me some pictures but like I said, it was low quality so they're not the best but I'll share them anyway.

Low quality or not, I love pictures!! Vey awesome you got to see flickers!



waiting4damon said:


> U/S went well; baby measuring 7 weeks even! Heart rate 150bpm! I got to hear the heart beat! Couldn't ask for better! <3

Hooray for hearing the heartbeat! How very exciting!!!


AFM- first appointment was today. She drew bloods but I won't get results until tomorrow. Being that I'm 5w6d by lmp she said if hcg is higher than 6500 we'll book an ultrasound but if not we'll have to repeat bloods wednesday. Fxed I get a good high number when I call tomorrow!!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Sorry if I'm responding to posts 4 pages back but its hard to keep up to this thread (and I LOVE it!)

SimplyCountry - those are AWESOME numbers *air high five*
Waiting4damon - I'm so glad everything went well!!
J-Lynne - My favourite cat Gussie went missing a week before I went on vacation in June and came back the day before we left and we cried with happiness and other than being covered in ticks and limping he seemed fine and we left him in the care of a friend, when we got back his stomach felt weird so we took him right in to the vet expecting him to have a broken leg but the news was horrible. He had broken his pelvis in three places and his stomach had torn and all his insides were out of it (but contained by his skin). I went in thinking it would be fine and an hour later he died in my arms because we couldn't afford the $5,00-$7,000 it would have cost to try to save his life. 
I had to talk to a counsellor several times over the next couple of days and still even typing this I'm crying.... I miss him so much everyday and feel so bad that he was in pain so badly but we thought he was fine (he jumped on and off the bed, ate, peed) :nope:. I'm here by PM if you need to talk, losing a pet is like losing one of your family members and it's really tough. Keep your head up and give yourself time :hugs:


----------



## AllisMommy

SimplyCountry said:


> J_Lynn: sorry to hear about your pet. I know that can be hard :hug:
> 
> Congrats on more great scans everyone! I cannot wait for mine. :happydance:
> 
> And small world indeed... I'm from Jersey and about 20-30 minutes out from Philly depending on traffic. And now I want sushi! That was like a staple in my diet pre-baby haha ;) Maybe we should get together for a BnB group sushi date! Sushi and spicy queso dip with chips is about alllll that sounds good to me. No food at all is giving me that "oooo that sounds good, I wanna eat it" vibe. :sick:
> 
> Well hope everyone enjoys the rest of their Monday ! :kiss:

Wouldn't that be so much fun!!!?
A sushi date with Bnb girls! Lol mmm and spicy quest dip... What are you doing to me now I'm starving!!!!!


----------



## chulie

J Lynn I'm so sorry girl....I hope you get some answers you need. 

Countrymama...so do you not have the option to do the 12 week IPS screening? I mean I know lots of women who turn it down...but shouldn't you have the option to turn it down??? That's the one where they test for downs and all other abnormalities.

Wavescrash....so adorable. Glad everything is good!!


----------



## HockeyWife86

AllisMommy said:


> SimplyCountry said:
> 
> 
> J_Lynn: sorry to hear about your pet. I know that can be hard :hug:
> 
> Congrats on more great scans everyone! I cannot wait for mine. :happydance:
> 
> And small world indeed... I'm from Jersey and about 20-30 minutes out from Philly depending on traffic. And now I want sushi! That was like a staple in my diet pre-baby haha ;) Maybe we should get together for a BnB group sushi date! Sushi and spicy queso dip with chips is about alllll that sounds good to me. No food at all is giving me that "oooo that sounds good, I wanna eat it" vibe. :sick:
> 
> Well hope everyone enjoys the rest of their Monday ! :kiss:
> 
> Wouldn't that be so much fun!!!?
> A sushi date with Bnb girls! Lol mmm and spicy quest dip... What are you doing to me now I'm starving!!!!!Click to expand...

Naw Ladies your making me homesick haha
My mother in law etc go to Mohegan frequently. We are all going when we visit in November. 
My Husbands cousins also line in Jersey (Morristown)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mmmmmmmmm shrimp sushi! W avocado and mango dipped in soy sauce and topped w ginger, oh and wrapped in crab meat! Omgggggggg i want it now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I've woke up heaving so bad . Was sick but didn't have nothing to sick up . So was just bile :( x my son keeps waking b4 6am every morning 2 so I'm so tired x


----------



## Avas_mum

You ladies all made me crave sushi at work today and i didnt get a chance to get any :cry:

I was all geared up for my first midwife appt today but has been shifted as one of her patients was in labour. Now appt is on thursday and my scan is this friday....i am so so nervous now. Just glad i have such a busy week I dont have a chance to think about it too much!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u lol. I've got my midwife on thursday to . Still 4 weeks till my scan tho. X hope ur ok x


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies,
I need some help as once again, that GP I saw on Sunday is freaking me out again! So, after my symptoms disappearing over w/e I got a blood test on Sunday HCG levels 239852 (7w3d), u/s on Monday showed our baby with heart beat of 156 and the sonographer said everything looked perfect. GP had ordered me to have HCG levels again today (despite my u/s looking good) and they came back as 225482 (7w5d). He rang me "concerned" that they had decreased :-(

From the googling I have been doing, it appears that HCG levels can decrease from 8-12 weeks and given mine were in the high range do you think they may have normally decreased off? I mean it would be strange for them to have doubled as it would mean they would be 500000!!! Argh! I was so happy and relieved yesterday and now I am stressed again!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I wouldn't pay much attention to ur hcg levels hun, but ino its worrying , why is ur doctor still doing hcg levels when uve had ur scan. ? They say the best way to determine the pregnancy is going by the scan once uve seen a heartbeat. X try not to worry x


----------



## donnarobinson

Midwife in two days :) bloods taken etc. She will also refer me for my scan which will come in the post . Exciting times x


----------



## ruby83

Thanks hon! I am going to call the midwife tomorrow to chat to her.

Good luck with your appointment and scan!


----------



## DecemberWait

Ruby, here is some detailed info on hcg: https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy


Since your levels are so high I think they are just dropping a bit sooner. Dunno why your Dr is even doing betas anymore after seeing a hb. I'm sure all is well <3


----------



## ruby83

Thanks December for the link. My levels have always been high, even with my first test at 3w6d (763) so maybe you are right. X


----------



## ruby83

December: I just looked more at that website you gave me, and this is what it said:

Pregnancy blood hCG levels are not recommended for testing the viability of the pregnancy when the hCG level is well over 6,000 and/or after 6-7 weeks days of the pregnancy. Instead, to test the health of the pregnancy bette at that timer, a sonogram should be done to confirm the presence of a fetal heart beat. Once a fetal heart beat is seen, it is not recommended to check the pregnancy viability with hCG levels. - See more at: https://www.babymed.com/normal-hcg-levels-pregnancy#sthash.KFeNmEz3.dpuf

Thanks so much for that link, it has made me feel so much better xxxx


----------



## SimplyCountry

Tuesday Morning freak out....

Last night I made some home made chicken parm with pasta... omg it came out so good. I ate a plate and started to feel sick. So went to bed with FDH and watched a movie. Around 11 my tummy was killing me. Just brushed it off as I ate too much or whatever. Woke up this morning and went to the bathroom (TMI sorry) and when I wiped I had brown-ish discharge like I do when I'm at the end of my period. Scared me to death. Imp bleeding? Too late for that? Idk... but my nerves are now through the roof and I have no desire to go to work right now.... :nope:


----------



## ruby83

SimplyCountry said:


> Tuesday Morning freak out....
> 
> Last night I made some home made chicken parm with pasta... omg it came out so good. I ate a plate and started to feel sick. So went to bed with FDH and watched a movie. Around 11 my tummy was killing me. Just brushed it off as I ate too much or whatever. Woke up this morning and went to the bathroom (TMI sorry) and when I wiped I had brown-ish discharge like I do when I'm at the end of my period. Scared me to death. Imp bleeding? Too late for that? Idk... but my nerves are now through the roof and I have no desire to go to work right now.... :nope:

Not sure I am much help since I have been having freak outs a plenty! However, from what I have read, it is common to have spotting in early pregnancy and is not an issue provided it is not heavy, with severe cramping or bright red. That being said, I know how worry feels and its not good for you so I suggest you go to your doctor or call the OB/ Midwife. xxx


----------



## LisK

SimplyCountry said:


> Tuesday Morning freak out....
> 
> Last night I made some home made chicken parm with pasta... omg it came out so good. I ate a plate and started to feel sick. So went to bed with FDH and watched a movie. Around 11 my tummy was killing me. Just brushed it off as I ate too much or whatever. Woke up this morning and went to the bathroom (TMI sorry) and when I wiped I had brown-ish discharge like I do when I'm at the end of my period. Scared me to death. Imp bleeding? Too late for that? Idk... but my nerves are now through the roof and I have no desire to go to work right now.... :nope:

I had a day of brown spotting at 6 weeks. Went on for a few hours and then stopped. It freaked me out too but if its brown you shouldn't worry.


----------



## DecemberWait

Ruby, I'm glad you found the website helpful <3. I find it very odd that your doctor is still tracking hcg...mine stopped once I got 8,887 on 5w4d.


I am feeling pretty miserable this morning. My mom suggested that I try some veggie/fruit smoothies to try and get some nutrition so I'm going to attempt that today. I realize I can't keep eating the way I am but I am so repulsed by most food. Just thankful I haven't thrown up again, though I felt like it when I first woke up. Really wish I was on Summer vacation like most teachers but I have to work through :(


----------



## ruby83

He is not my normal GP and to be honest, I don't think he knows a great deal about pregnancy and has a poor bedside manner as well.

That sucks you are finding it hard to eat. When I was feeling nauseous, I was juicing carrot, celery, apple and orange. It is sweet but not too sweet and then at least you know you are getting some good vitamins. If you can stomach milk, you could make a smoothie with banana and yoghurt.


----------



## Eltjuh

I have found melon is very nice for getting fluids and some nutrition. Even if you're feeling a bit nauseous! 

Also, for anyone that is feeling sick a lot - I bought some Seabands yesterday (for travelsickness) and it really seemed to work!! 

Not wearing them today but feeling great today! (other than being hungry every half hour haha)


----------



## overcomer79

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I need some help as once again, that GP I saw on Sunday is freaking me out again! So, after my symptoms disappearing over w/e I got a blood test on Sunday HCG levels 239852 (7w3d), u/s on Monday showed our baby with heart beat of 156 and the sonographer said everything looked perfect. GP had ordered me to have HCG levels again today (despite my u/s looking good) and they came back as 225482 (7w5d). He rang me "concerned" that they had decreased :-(
> 
> From the googling I have been doing, it appears that HCG levels can decrease from 8-12 weeks and given mine were in the high range do you think they may have normally decreased off? I mean it would be strange for them to have doubled as it would mean they would be 500000!!! Argh! I was so happy and relieved yesterday and now I am stressed again!!

I wouldn't be stressed about it tbh. Once you have a hb, you have a viable pregnancy. I don't know why she insists on doing bloodwork...maybe she doesn't know anything? I think the only surge in the beginning and they start leveling off. I've not had mine tracked so wouldn't know but a friend of mine has had hers done and they stopped checking them after they went over 6k. Good luck and try not to stress too much.


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm back from my first midwife appointment.....it was an hour drive away which kinda sucked but everythine else was great. She took my blood pressure and I dipped my urine for proteins ect and it was all fine. I got a requisition for an ultrasound I can get anytime after 8 weeks and she said my due date was actually estimated at March 10th and not the 8th. :thumbup: Just basically taking down health information. I got a contact for a chiropractor since I'm super concerned about my spine during pregnancy (huge issue in my family and Ive already had issues with my back) and I was honest about another fight my OH and I got in to last night, she connected me with a referral to a mental health clinic for women during pregnancy and as ashamed as it makes me, I think I need it :cry:

It's so depressing to think I may have to go on medication or have psychiatric care during pregnancy but at this point home isn't feeling healthy and that's number one for getting ready to be a great Mom. I'm just not able to control m emotions and its getting out of hand. I didn't sleep much after the fight and I had to get up early to go to the appointment and now I have to go work 12-8 and then 8-4 tomorrow. Ugh, I can do it!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ah jesse dont be ashamed if u need the help! Itll make u the best mom u can be :)


----------



## mummy2o

Pirates day at school was lovely but far to hot. I was trying to act normal but with the nausea it was hard. But he had a great time and a lovely picnic which my mum made. She even put cheese in it!!!! I'm having serious cheese cravings again >.>


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh I'm stuck at work for another 3 hours and I just feel so nauseous. I had to throw away half my lunch because I just couldn't finish it. I just want to go home and curl up in bed lol


----------



## SimplyCountry

JessesGirl :flower: keep your head up and do what's best for YOU and YOUR baby.... happy mommy, happy baby :thumbup:

So0o0o I'm slightly more at ease reading about the spotting.. even though I knew it might happen, and I knew I would freak out... 
Dr mailed me a script for a dates/viability ultrasound with a transvag! So I'm excited!! I asked for a Saturday appointment so that my FDH could go and they had ONE appointment!!! It's the first one 7:50 in the am, so, bonus for not having to wait alllll day! :happydance: I cannot wait... I am super excited and anxious all at once. 

Food.... ughhhh still have absolutely no desire to eat. Nothing "sounds good". Although I did come home and tear into a pint of Haggen Das Peanut Butter and Chocolate hahaha. :blush: Now that that sugar high should be hitting me soon, I'm going to lay down to nap! I'm exhausted! I actually missed the exit on the highway on my way home from work! :sleep::sleep:

Nap time, study time, exam time, pick up step son, cook dinner, then 2 classes tonight... I'm tired! :coffee::sleep:


----------



## minni2906

Absolutely, JessesGirl, do what you need to do! I've been in counseling before, its NOTHING to be ashamed of!!


Had my appointment yesterday and had bloods drawn. She told me to call this am at 11:30 for results which I did but she was busy and said she'd call me back. Here it is 2:15 and I've gotten nothing. I am going crazy. I just want to know my levels!!!

The lab actually has an app which I'd downloaded a few years ago and viewed results on so I figured I'd try that again. So far they're not available there either!! Agghhh!!!! :(


----------



## JessesGirl29

Thanks Ladies, I'm trying not to beat myself up mentally. I just can't believe I tried to concieve for almost a year, made it through a miscarriage and now this is happening. Why can't I control myself like everyone else? :nope:
You guys make me feel better about it all though, so thank you. :flower:

Minni I hope you get your results ASAP. 
SimplyCountry that is awesome you were able to nab a Saturday appointment! That will be so exciting to have your partner there. 
Ruby I'm sorry you are going around the run-around of emotions. Dr. sounds like they don't know what they are doing, keep your head up!


----------



## waiting4damon

Well, I know I should feel better knowing that I had an internal U/S yesterday, which can cause internal agitation; but I'm spotting AGAIN. I am so scared with this stupid spotting, its still has the brown appearance of old blood; but I am freaked out!
If any of you pray, please do. I just want there to be an end to this spotting. :(


----------



## ruby83

Jessesgirl- don't feel ashamed, it is so brave to recognise that you are not coping and seeking out help! Take care of yourself! x

Waiting4damon- I will say a prayer for you, but I am sure everything is fine. Try not to stress (as hard as it is) as it is not good for you or bub! x


----------



## DecemberWait

Work was tough today, 9 long hours without a break. Craving salmon and penne right now which my DH is picking up for me...can't wait to relax on the couch! Not feeling as sick more just averse to anything I'm not specifically craving. I think those gummy prenatals are helping!


----------



## AllisMommy

Had stuff chicken tonight for dinner! Delish!!!!
Hope everyone is feeling less sick:)


----------



## lovelymiss

Woo. Finally caught up!

Great news on all of the good scans! And I can't believe how many are coming up. Mine is in just over a week. I cannot wait. I filled out my history today online, since all records are accessible online. I love that. Hopefully I get ultrasound pics online! As far as I know I get one at my first appointment, so I'm excited. DH should be here for the appointment, so that's good. In case I didn't mention it, my husband is a truck driver. He's only home for a few days at a time every few weeks. It's rough! Thank goodness I have a supportive family and most of them live close by. My mom is right around the corner. Bless her. 

Sorry about your loss jlynn. :( It's tough! 

JessesGirl- It's a lot to deal with, but nothing to feel ashamed of! I am personally SO sensitive to hormones. I am a hot mess during AF now during pregnancy! I get pretty severe anxiety and depression in waves. Hang in there. You're stronger than you know!

Waiting- Sorry about the spotting. Sending warm thoughts.

:hug: to you ladies!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I woke up gagging and boiling hot . Gna wait awhile and try & eat my belly is empty ! Midwifes tomoz :) hope ur all ok x


----------



## Bunnikins

Wow what a busy thread! Been reading for aaaages now. Congrats to all those who have seen their tiny little ones on scans! Ive been having a look and am still too early to see much, just a 2mm (ish.. its hard to measure something so small!) sac at the moment! Im next in work on saturday and ill be 5+3 so im hoping to see a slightly bigger sac! (fingers crossed). 

5 weeks today.. and i told myself before i got pregnant i will really enjoy being pregnant and not rush time along like last time as this will be my very last time (not having another). Today i think... 5 weeks??? this is dragging!!!!!!!! :yawn:


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry, I found past 6 weeks it has been going a bit quicker. I'm gonna be 8 weeks (already!) on friday! Only 4 weeks till my scan!
Can't wait!! :happydance:

Still waiting for the mw to ring me for an appointment though.... :shrug:


----------



## Newmummy82

25/04


----------



## Bunnikins

Maybe they r a bit busy at the moment i hear there will be a baby boom following Will and Kates pregnancy/baby!


----------



## J_Lynn

Thanks everyone for the well thoughts about my llama - it means a lot. He was my bubs and it sucks he's gone. We can't even bury him yet because it's been raining non-stop so they can't get the backhoe out to the pasture. He's covered respectfully, of course, but he can't even have a proper burial yet :cry:



JessesGirl29 said:


> Sorry if I'm responding to posts 4 pages back but its hard to keep up to this thread (and I LOVE it!)
> 
> SimplyCountry - those are AWESOME numbers *air high five*
> Waiting4damon - I'm so glad everything went well!!
> J-Lynne - My favourite cat Gussie went missing a week before I went on vacation in June and came back the day before we left and we cried with happiness and other than being covered in ticks and limping he seemed fine and we left him in the care of a friend, when we got back his stomach felt weird so we took him right in to the vet expecting him to have a broken leg but the news was horrible. He had broken his pelvis in three places and his stomach had torn and all his insides were out of it (but contained by his skin). I went in thinking it would be fine and an hour later he died in my arms because we couldn't afford the $5,00-$7,000 it would have cost to try to save his life.
> I had to talk to a counsellor several times over the next couple of days and still even typing this I'm crying.... I miss him so much everyday and feel so bad that he was in pain so badly but we thought he was fine (he jumped on and off the bed, ate, peed) :nope:. I'm here by PM if you need to talk, losing a pet is like losing one of your family members and it's really tough. Keep your head up and give yourself time :hugs:

That's horrible :( I'm sorry :( Pets *are* so much like family - they're always the ones you can talk to about anyyyyything and no matter what you do, they always love you. They don't care what you look like, what you weigh, what your political orientation is, how many times a day you cuss, etc - they just love you. And to lose unconditional love like that, it is hard. Even though they can't speak to you in the same language, they can understand you. It's just amazing how pets are. I'll miss him soooo much. Here's a picture of my boy <3
 



Attached Files:







10150990740843119.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









1014450_594423940580079_778215585_n.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bunnikins

Aww JLynn im so sorry,. he was beautiful.


----------



## DaTucker

Hi! My name is Amanda, 24, and I'm due with my first March 13 after 3 1/2 years of TTC without a single BFP!! DH and I feel very blessed to have this little one bc we were told the only way we could have children was through IVF.
So far the only symptoms I've had are the fatigue and headaches. I'm on progesterone suppositories (ughh) and so far everything has been perfect for Baby Tucker and me!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am a furnace! and nauseous today, yuck! not really a fan of eating like i have been.


----------



## DaTucker

That is one thing I've noticed, being super hot!! My husband usually tries to play Freeze Out on me...now HE'S the one having to bury under the covers every night lol.
Hopefully the nausea won't last long for you, Nikki!


----------



## Eltjuh

I get really bad hot flushes sometimes! It's so annoying... you'll just be sitting there and suddenly get really hot! Or do something like just get up from bed and make some breakfast and feel like you're on fire! It's horrible!

Does anyone else sometimes have this pain/uncomfortable feeling in their belly?? It kind of feels like I've eaten too much or something like that, it's mainly around my bellybutton and up from there... must be some stretching pain or something???


----------



## minni2906

Afternoon, ladies!!

Finally got my results yesterday after calling back again myself instead of waiting on her. Based on lmp, I was 5w6d at the time of blood draw and hcg was 3381. I am about to leave work to head there and have bloods drawn again and then I'll have to play the waiting game Thursday to find out if they've doubled! I sincerely hope they have because we have dinner plans with my mom Thursday evening and we'd REALLY like to be able to tell her!! :flower: Then we just have to figure out how to tell DF's parents...:shrug:

I haven't been having hot flashes, that's for sure. Actually, polar opposite. I'm freezing all the time!

J_Lynn, I love your llama! He's adorable!! Again, so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Eltjuh said:


> I get really bad hot flushes sometimes! It's so annoying... you'll just be sitting there and suddenly get really hot! Or do something like just get up from bed and make some breakfast and feel like you're on fire! It's horrible!
> 
> Does anyone else sometimes have this pain/uncomfortable feeling in their belly?? It kind of feels like I've eaten too much or something like that, it's mainly around my bellybutton and up from there... must be some stretching pain or something???

Yea i have a heaviness there....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

minni2906 said:


> Afternoon, ladies!!
> 
> Finally got my results yesterday after calling back again myself instead of waiting on her. Based on lmp, I was 5w6d at the time of blood draw and hcg was 3381. I am about to leave work to head there and have bloods drawn again and then I'll have to play the waiting game Thursday to find out if they've doubled! I sincerely hope they have because we have dinner plans with my mom Thursday evening and we'd REALLY like to be able to tell her!! :flower: Then we just have to figure out how to tell DF's parents...:shrug:
> 
> I haven't been having hot flashes, that's for sure. Actually, polar opposite. I'm freezing all the time!
> 
> J_Lynn, I love your llama! He's adorable!! Again, so sorry for your loss!

I froze when i was pregnant with my dd!! Thats why i am thrown off y being so hott not! My friends kept telling me when i was prego the first time that i woukd sweat like a pig! I never did! But this time, i def am!


----------



## lovelymiss

Ugh. I cannot eat today! Nothing sounds good and my tummy is just so unsettled. I've been munching on fruit which does OKAY, but then doesn't settle. I had a Slim Jim (probably not a wise choice, but I needed protein). I can manage to scarf down breakfast, but no other solid meals. Good thing I've been putting veggies in my breakfast scrammbles or drinking spinach shakes for breakfast.


----------



## AllisMommy

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Mmmmmmmmm shrimp sushi! W avocado and mango dipped in soy sauce and topped w ginger, oh and wrapped in crab meat! Omgggggggg i want it now!

I want it so bad now!!!! Agh!!!!!!
No fair!


----------



## DecemberWait

I felt ok for most of the day and now I feel so, SO sick. Might be another toilet bowl hugging night for me. Managed a few ginger snaps for "dinner"...better than nothing but still :wacko:


----------



## chulie

Ughhhh morning sickness is the pits....I feel yucky. I've so far thrown up morning and night.....so not fun!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, hope ur al ok. 
I've got these headaches eevryday am killin me . 
I've got the midwife at 10am :) x


----------



## HockeyWife86

So strange with the time difference, i'm just waiting to finish work.
Other than MAJOR bloating and gas, no symptoms still. 
Viability scan on saturday eeeep


----------



## Avas_mum

Had my first midwife appt today....was great I actually made it, last pg I never made it this far. 

Scan tomorrow ladies I am so nervous, I will update once I get back


----------



## HockeyWife86

Good luck with the scan!!


----------



## Shabutie

Hi ladies, can I join in?

I'm Jess (23) Found out last night im expecting baby #2, but #1 with my OH. We are both real excited about it, cant quite believe its happening to us :happydance: I dont plan on going to the docs for a good few weeks as doubt they will be able to do much, and wont tell family until we have our first scan.

My due date is 29th March, although Im certain I will have baby at 38 weeks, like I did with my daughter, but will have to wait and see how the pregnancy goes. 

My only indication for being pregnant was really tender nipples and my period being 2 days late, so far no feeling sick which is good for me :) Looking forward to making some good friends along this next 9 months :flower:


----------



## HockeyWife86

Welcome hun!


----------



## loulabump

welcome and congrats :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls I've been to the midwife I've gt keytones in my wee , cuz I aint eating n bodys using fat 4 energy . She sed I've gta try n eat little and often n drink more or I'm gna av2 go hosp n be put on a drip x


----------



## lovelymiss

:hug:

Good luck Donna, sorry to hear. Eating has been difficult for me these past few days. I am sticking to egg whites scrambled with cheese and veggies for breakfast so I can get some veggies in. Sometimes it settles, other times it's awful. Simple carbs seem to settle the best, but I know that's not really healthy for me. Hey. It's food! As for water, that's important! I keep a refillable bottle with me at all times and drink as I can. Keep us posted!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun yeh I have been drinking lots of water just not last 2 days. I've had a sausage and egg sarnie today x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea donna that happens a lot w me since imdiabetic, and if my sugar drops or goes too high, which lately ive been having so many low blood sugars :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Imactually thinking about calling the doctor this am, because i just feel so sick and it may be from ketones..


----------



## Fixsohn

hello everyone, I am new to this thread so I'll start by introducing myself. I am 28... I think...:wacko: haha born in 1985. My husband and I got married last November and we are now expecting our first. We are very excited, though I sometimes start freaking out a bit!! 
I am due on March 19th and everything has been going really well so far, and by really well I mean the little bean and I are both alive and healthy!! as for feeling awesome... I am not doing so well :nope: I am tired all the time and getting SO SICK OF FOOD!! since I am nauseous almost all day long I keep thinking about what foods I could imagine eating, and I keep eating stuff to keep the nausea to a minimum, but very few things leave my stomach feeling satisfied! I have like no energy which sucks because I am on my summer vacation and its sunny for the first time in weeks... and all I wanna do is stay in bed and relax :sleep: 
Is anyone else feeling sick of the first trimester?
I am just super happy I have been keeping everything I eat down.


----------



## Eltjuh

Just got a call from the midwife, first appointment is on the 1st of August :) So I'll be 8+6 then! Can't wait! 

Welcome to the new girls!! Can't believe we're getting to the end of March with duedates now! Probably won't get too many more girls joining then!


----------



## SimplyCountry

HockeyWife: 
More similarities! Haha we found out our :bfp: a day apart, our betas are days apart and so similar AND due to my last beta being so high they've given me a date bump for my viability scan! I was the 31st and now I'm this Saturday (27th)!!! I got the only appointment left, 7:50 in the am! When is yours? And where are you from again? I can't remember , baby brain haha. 

Soooo this morning I am feeling like complete and utter crap. I can't sleep, I can't eat, I can't puke, I have a horrible overwhelming feeling like something is wrong, with life in general. Omg I'm so overwhelmed this morning... Friggin hormones :-/


----------



## DaTucker

Well go ahead and relax, Fixsohn lol. This is definitely the stage to do it if you have the chance!! H&H 9 (well 8 by now lol) to you!!

I hope all you ladies are doing well today! I hit 7 weeks today, I'm so excited! This is the week my RE predicted I would start getting morning sickness, sooo let's see!


----------



## LisK

I am hoping for an end to the nausea soon. I had one blissful nausea-free day this week and then it came back, but it was fading around this time when I was pregnant with DD, so I'm really hoping it lets up soon. 

I have an OB appointment tomorrow. I'm worried she's going to try to use the doppler and won't be able to find a heartbeat. Then I'll be freaked out until my scan. I may tell her not to even try.


----------



## HockeyWife86

SimplyCountry said:


> HockeyWife:
> More similarities! Haha we found out our :bfp: a day apart, our betas are days apart and so similar AND due to my last beta being so high they've given me a date bump for my viability scan! I was the 31st and now I'm this Saturday (27th)!!! I got the only appointment left, 7:50 in the am! When is yours? And where are you from again? I can't remember , baby brain haha.
> 
> Soooo this morning I am feeling like complete and utter crap. I can't sleep, I can't eat, I can't puke, I have a horrible overwhelming feeling like something is wrong, with life in general. Omg I'm so overwhelmed this morning... Friggin hormones :-/

Oh my goodness! That is funny. My appointment is at 10am. I live in Australia (where are you from? i can't remember either, wish i could say it is baby brain....i think it's just mine)

I'm still waiting for MS to hopefully kick in.....or some sort of symptoms....


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless u hun, yeh I would ring them. Are they dangerous . Keytones. She didn't really say much about them . Just said go back to doctor with a water sample if I'm not feeling better x 
Hope u feel better soon x


Nikkilewis14 said:


> Imactually thinking about calling the doctor this am, because i just feel so sick and it may be from ketones..


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't believe ill be 9 weeks monday. :) just got to wait4 my scan date to come in the post . I'm thinking that will come when I'm around 10 weeks . X I've just had a nap with my little boy I'm shattered x


----------



## J_Lynn

^ is it just me, or are the weeks going by quickly, but it seems like the appointments are taking forever to get here?! I keep looking at how far along I am and just thinking "Woowww this is going quicker than I thought!" and then it still seems like my next ultrasound is 44 years away!


----------



## JessesGirl29

I feel like the time is going faster now definitely. When I went to the midwife I guess I had gotten my due date wrong by two days so I'm actually 7+5 now. Wowsa. I'm like, seriously close to 8 weeks now and that feels nuts. 5 and 6 weeks DRAGGED for me, happy for every day that passed but it took forever. 
I got to book my dating ultrasound for the 1st! I'll be 8+5 and if there is a heartbeat and a little mini-baby in there then I will officially relax a little and start getting ready to tell family and let it all settle in. 

:hugs: to all the ladies feeling so sick.....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

This pregnancy is flying by unlike my first! 

Ketones can be bad if there is a lot of them, but just a trace is nothing to worry about unless its constant...


----------



## LisK

I feel like my first pregnancy dragged a lot more, too. But I also feel like it is ages until my next scan.


----------



## amazed

I feel so sick all day I usually only ever drink lemonade I don't drink water yet for he past week all I can drink is water can't stomach coffee or even givin my oh a kids once he's dank a coffee blah! I only want wet and cold food which seems to settle okish like fruit and ice lollies! I've lost 2lb this week cause I just can't eat like I did, the tiredness aswell jezzzz it's amazing how this is my 5th and completly different to my others x


----------



## wavescrash

Does anyone remember how I said I wished for nausea as a reassuring sign? And you told me id regret that? 

Well I do. This constant nausea has got to go :/


----------



## LisK

Haha I just did that to myself two days ago. Felt better and panicked and thought "at least when I feel sick I am not worried." Now I feel like garbage again!


----------



## Shabutie

So I am debating ringing toe docs up and letting them know I am pregnant. As I am sure I need to be taking a higer dose of folic acid due to high BMI.


----------



## chulie

Hahahaha......so funny...this time I really did try and enjoy the few weeks without nausea....and I'm glad I did. It's here in full force...I feel awful! My stomach is a mess...I still get the runs every now and then! I wished I could look forward to the 1st trimester being over but, with my daughter I threw up every morning for 7 months...so....I don't have much hope for the end of the 1st trimester...hahahaha....but...I do just want the nausea to go away.......

Oh but I did just find out 2 other girls I work with are also pregnant...so it's fun to have people around to talk baby stuff to..hahahah....

I'm so excited to book my 12 week scan! hahaha.....

I do agree time is SUDDENLY going much much faster...hahahaha...almost like...woah....I'm already almost 7 weeks...can't believe I've been pregnant for almost 2 months! hahaha......


----------



## Shabutie

Seems like such a long time when you say 2 months!


----------



## minni2906

Time is still going slow for me!

I got the results of my second bloods today. Hcg is up to 5944 which my doc says she's happy with and so we've scheduled my first exam/scan for 7/30 :happydance:

So excited!!! I am even MORE exited to be able to tell my mom tonight!! I can't wait! Is it dinner time yet?! (It's definitely only 2:25 here and I've just finished lunch...:haha:)

I still haven't had to deal with much nausea, or morning sickness. I kinda hope it stays that way, but at the same time, it'd make it seem more real.


----------



## Eltjuh

I think upto about 6/7 weeks it goes pretty slowly, but then it starts to go a bit quicker. Maybe that's just cause I've been busier?? Or maybe it's cause you're a bit more used to the idea that you're pregnant so you're not CONSTANTLY thinking about it and counting the days! :haha:
I still have to keep counting how many days I am... I have a book that lets me read one page every day, so i have to keep track of it.


----------



## moondust7

Hmm that's interesting you guys are saying it goes slower at first, b/c tis one seems really slow to me too (I'm 6weeks). 2 more weeks til my u/s!


----------



## LaDY

Hello...can I join please!!... 

My EDD is 14th March...this will be my second bubba as I have a wonderful little 5 year old boy! Im feeling really nervous yet so blessed to be pregnant as only 2 months ago I suffered a miscarriage...and as you can imagine I was in absolute shock to be pregnant again so soon after!!! Im so excited!...I have my first appointment with the midwife on the 12th August...currently feeling :sick:....but all worth it :).... 

I look forward to getting to know you all :) xxx


----------



## HockeyWife86

Welcome!

Hugs to all the ladies getting hit with MS. Hopefully it becomes manageable for you soon!
It seems like your tickers jumped to 7/8 weeks so I can see how it seems so fast!
It's still dragging a bit for me. But thankful for each day.
Hope everyone had/having (time zones) a great day


----------



## Eltjuh

LaDY said:


> Hello...can I join please!!...
> 
> My EDD is 14th March...this will be my second bubba as I have a wonderful little 5 year old boy! Im feeling really nervous yet so blessed to be pregnant as only 2 months ago I suffered a miscarriage...and as you can imagine I was in absolute shock to be pregnant again so soon after!!! Im so excited!...I have my first appointment with the midwife on the 12th August...currently feeling :sick:....but all worth it :)....
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all :) xxx

Welcome :) And congrats!! Does it make you feel better that you're feeling sick?? I mean, for me it kind of reassured me a bit more that it's going well this time (had a mc in October). I hated feeling sick (I think it's gone now... Fingers crossed!!) but it did make me feel more safe if that makes sense!! :flower:

Hopefully everything goes well for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

I can't believe my boobs are still kinda sore... they feel worse now than they did before... when i take my bra off at night when i go to bed... they are kinda sore-ish cause they feel so heavy, it feels weird! They don't bother me at all when i'm wearing a bra..... anyone else have the same??


----------



## BaniVani

It's weird, if a day passed and I don't have morning/all-day sickness, I get worried! I notice that I feel sick more towards mid-day. I try very hard to keep my mind busy and sometimes it seems to work. I'm *chewing on lots of gum and hard candies*..This really seems to help.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Eltjuh said:


> I can't believe my boobs are still kinda sore... they feel worse now than they did before... when i take my bra off at night when i go to bed... they are kinda sore-ish cause they feel so heavy, it feels weird! They don't bother me at all when i'm wearing a bra..... anyone else have the same??

My boobs were kinda big for my body size before the baby... Now, I NEED to wear a bra alllll the time. When I go to get in the shower and I take my bra off, it literally feels like there are 10lb weights falling out of my bra yanking my boobs down haha :haha:


Food... I need help. I have actually lost lost about 3lbs due to my complete lack of appetite. NOTHING sounds good or gets me excited to eat. :sick: I'm nauseous but don't throw up anymore. I just wish I could eat. And when I do force myself to eat, my stomach KILLS me!! :wacko: I drink lots of water all day to keep hydrated and I drink milk for vitamins, but it doesn't settle very well. I live in the US and I have no idea what these lollies are I keep seeing people eating hahah so any ideas would be helpful!!! :kiss:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ask ur doctor for zofran! It helped me keep my sanity in my last pregnancy with all day morning sickness! I will use it again if i continue to get sick..


----------



## wavescrash

I actually wish I were throwing up to help ease the nausea even if momentarily. Ugh. I used zofran briefly last pregnancy and I think I may ask for it again. This is just miserable.


----------



## brookettc3

I am right there with you guys with the nausea. I really just wish I was throwing up!! I am only not super nauseous for maybe 1-2 hours per day. It is keeping me up at night and making it hard to run after my 3 LO's. I think I may need to get zofran again this pregnancy.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok. :) 
I can't believe I'm 9 weeks on monday! Only 3 weeks til I'm 12 weeks. Going so quick. I'm feeling sick again this morning , and my heads killing . X


----------



## waiting4damon

Still super nauseous over here, but the spotting has stopped. :)
Sounds like we're all having similar symptoms!


----------



## LaDY

Eltjuh said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Hello...can I join please!!...
> 
> My EDD is 14th March...this will be my second bubba as I have a wonderful little 5 year old boy! Im feeling really nervous yet so blessed to be pregnant as only 2 months ago I suffered a miscarriage...and as you can imagine I was in absolute shock to be pregnant again so soon after!!! Im so excited!...I have my first appointment with the midwife on the 12th August...currently feeling :sick:....but all worth it :)....
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all :) xxx
> 
> Welcome :) And congrats!! Does it make you feel better that you're feeling sick?? I mean, for me it kind of reassured me a bit more that it's going well this time (had a mc in October). I hated feeling sick (I think it's gone now... Fingers crossed!!) but it did make me feel more safe if that makes sense!! :flower:
> 
> Hopefully everything goes well for you!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :) I definitely feel more reassured that everything will be ok! But my God I forgot how bad it feels! I just want to sleep all the time so I don't feel sick anymore!! How long did your sickness last? x


----------



## LaDY

At what stage of the pregnancy did your sickness start and for the ladies who no longer experience it...when did it stop? 

With my son I was sick throughout the entire pregnancy...im just hoping its no the same this time round! xx


----------



## Shabutie

Woke up feeling very sick, but its settled down now.


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi Ladies scan went great today saw our lil bean with its heart beat...was such a relief to see! HB rate 137

We are measuring a few days behind... we'll see I'm still sure my dates are right.

I can totally relate to the boobs thing, they are fine in the day unless someone bumps into me or DH trys to grab them but as soon as I have to take my bra off it is like weights pulling down ouchh!

My nausea was nearly not there this morning (possibly I was so nervous for the scan I did not notice it) then boom in the afternoon it got me. I am also getting so tired I just wanted to sleep as soon as I got to work:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Eltjuh

LaDY said:


> At what stage of the pregnancy did your sickness start and for the ladies who no longer experience it...when did it stop?
> 
> With my son I was sick throughout the entire pregnancy...im just hoping its no the same this time round! xx

It started around 6 weeks for me, and only lasted till about 7+4.
It was really weird, last monday i felt awful all day, worst it had been for me! Usually it was just if i was hungry but that time it was all day, no matter how much or what i ate... then i bought some seabands (for travelsickness) and they seemed to work. But ever since that monday i haven't felt sick (and not been needing to wear the bands). So mine didn't last very long at all - if it is indeed gone that is!


----------



## Fixsohn

Avas_mum said:


> Hi Ladies scan went great today saw our lil bean with its heart beat...was such a relief to see! HB rate 137
> 
> We are measuring a few days behind... we'll see I'm still sure my dates are right.
> 
> I can totally relate to the boobs thing, they are fine in the day unless someone bumps into me or DH trys to grab them but as soon as I have to take my bra off it is like weights pulling down ouchh!
> 
> My nausea was nearly not there this morning (possibly I was so nervous for the scan I did not notice it) then boom in the afternoon it got me. I am also getting so tired I just wanted to sleep as soon as I got to work:sleep::sleep::sleep:

awww so happy for you seeing your little bean and that all is well! :thumbup:

I am currently in bed, just woke up an hour ago and am very seriously considering taking a nap right now! I keep getting so tired but this morning I had an appetite and my stomach was feeling good... then I read your comment and now I am like "dang it!!!" I bet thats going to be my day! give it another hour or two and I will be just as nauseous as I have been in the past few days. 

as for boobs, last night was the first night in ages that I was able to sleep without a sports bra on, I even slept on my stomach! woohoo!:happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Your right Donna, this is flyyyyying by! Woo


----------



## LisK

This pregnancy-brain is killing me! I got all the way to work this morning before remembering my 9 am OB appointment (all the way back home). I think I drove at the speed of light, but I was still 10 min late. Doh!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls. I'm not to sick today. I think if I eat I'm not as sick its just I don't have an appetitie so hard to eat. I kinda hate wen I don't feel sick because even tho I hate it makes me feel pregnant x


----------



## LisK

My doctor picked up the heartbeat with the Doppler! 160s. :)


----------



## Disneylovers

Morning ladies, 

I had my appt with my primary/gp on wed, found out that the hospital had never sent my records over from either my little ER trip last week, or even longer ago when I had emergency surgery to have my gallbladder removed back in Jan :dohh:. The appt went well, she had me take another pregnancy test... I think that's #6 now LOL and she took some bloods just for her records and to reassure us. She even think's my numbers are high enough for twins especially as they jumped 10k+ in two days when the doubling rate should be starting to slow down. 

Only downside was that we ended up waiting almost an hour to see our dr and I was ready for a nap lol :sleep:, mind you she is a wonderful dr and she definitely makes up for the wait. She helped fight our insurance company and the silly way neurology appts are booked through UCLA when hubby had Bells Palsy a few years ago. And I think she's awesome because she gave me a repeat prescription for the Zofran for a 60 count with a lot of refills hehe.

On the 31st I should have a scan at our first OB appt too :happydance:


----------



## minni2906

So sorry you're all having such a hard time with ms and appetites!
Can't really relate on the boob thing, but that could be because I refuse to take my bra off!!!! lol. Although, when showering I feel the heaviness!

LisK - how wonderful!!!
Disney - Oooo. Twins?! That would be exciting!!


So, the good news is my mom was ecstatic! She nearly jumped up from the table at dinner to hug us!! :haha::happydance:

The bad news, DF's mom wasn't so happy... She said "What?! How far along?" So we told her and she proceded with "I don't know what else you want me to say." I was devastated. Since her reaction, I haven't even felt excited myself. I just feel terrible. I think her reaction had such a big influence on me because we live with his parents, and if she's not ok with it I'm afraid we'll be out of a place to live. I just don't know. I'm severely depressed after this. :sad1: After we told her, DF continued telling all his close friends and then asked me if I had told anyone else. I haven't. I just don't feel like telling anyone else now. :nope:


----------



## LisK

Ugh Mindy what a horrible reaction! How rude to rain on your parade like that. I can see why that upset you. :(


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs: Mindy, DH's Aunt was like that with his cousins when they lived with her and announced their third pregnancy. She was really vocal on not approving of another baby in the house even though she had pretty much demanded they move in with her after their second. Our cousin ended up moving out with the kids just after she'd had the baby and her DF followed shortly after (once he'd stopped her from throwing all their baby stuff and the kids toys and clothes out). DH's Aunt would force them to have visitors in their tiny little room and constantly complain until it got to be too much. None of ever really understood why she's so mean to them, she calls our cousin a bad mother when she is the complete opposite! Those girls love their mummy :thumbup:

We're thankful that DH's brother and sister-in-law pulled a big hoo-har over nothing at Easter last year. They made DH's sister cry over things they said over the phone and via text. Anyway long and short of it is they tore the family apart in one day... but to be honest DH, SIL, her family and I are kinda glad we don't have to deal with them anymore :blush: The first time I met the one my dad nicknamed Drunkaline, she asked if we were planning on getting married and having kids, we said yes when the time is right. To which she shot off to the kitchen and came back and shoved prenatals at me and said they didn't want any deformed babies in the family :wacko: How else was I supposed to take that other than feeling severely offended and wondering what on earth she thought was wrong with DH or I to immediately shove them in my hands? Thankfully after being around her too much I learned that she's just spiteful and I just caught the tail end of what others have suffered from her over the years. My MIL say's she's just very insecure, I personally think that's a lame excuse. I'm just happy that they avoid talking to us now as I think they're embarrassed over their actions but are too snobbish to ever apologize because I would be getting the fourth degree on this that and the other to do and not do during pregnancy, especially as they seem to have no respect for my nursing training and the fact I did several months of work in an early pregnancy clinic/unit and know a lot more than she does. Good gosh I would knock their heads together if I thought it would do any good!

Everyone else we've told however has been overjoyed for us, I'm kind of ok with DH telling our network of family and friends so early after little bleeding scare. He has it right, tell our little world and be happy, love baby for as long as we have him/her and deal with problems as they happen. He admitted he never knew he would or could feel so attached to baby so early on, his oohh's and ahh's at the ultrasound in the ER were just as awesome to hear as it was seeing the scan <3


----------



## LisK

Scheduled my 12 week NT scan for August 16. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Feel hungover, bad, all day! Ms u stink!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe minni that stinks she said that! Maybe shes just kind of shocked? Wouldit be her first grandchild?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I remember my own mother, when i told her ( mind u i was married and we just bought our own house) still said, oh are u ready for that?--- like really mom? Im 27 years old, ave a great job, im married, this was planned.... Not even a congrats! My own mother! I talked to her the next day and told her how upset i was, she apologized, but u could tell she didnt think we were ready, boy did iprove her wrong! She abs loves ella....when i told her about #2, she says...... Ohh, dont u use protection?! Lmao, lets just say sh doesnt think before she speaks, ever! Now my mil, forget it ive never seen a woman so ecstatic or in love w her grandchild!


----------



## Meadows

Hello ladies.....can I join you? Due 29th March.....all still very early days!


----------



## Eltjuh

My sister was like that... I understood the first time, because she was trying for a long time and kept losing the baby. But now she's had her little girl and when I told everyone I was pregnant she was the only one not to reply! She didn't even say anything at all.... My SIL rang me up cause she wanted to say congrats over the phone (I whatsapped my family about it, cause they all live abroad). And I told her that my sister hadn't even said anything and my SIL said: it's probably cause she wants another... and I was like: She just had one 7 months ago!! And she knew it was coming for us as I had a mc last year (which my sister was quite rude about aswell, she wasn't even happy for us, she just thought we weren't in the right position - financially - to have another).
My sister just is very judgemental and treats me as if I'm still 5 years old, cause I'm the youngest (she's 8 years older than me). 
When I was pregnant with Lucas she told me aswell that she didn't like it that I kept posting things on FB about it, but I only did it cause I wanted my family to be able to be involved and know how things were going and stuff, and ofcourse I did think about her and tried not to put too much up! But she sent me a horrible email, it was so bad I didn't even want to be pregnant anymore!!! I cried my eyes out!! Almost crying now, just thinking about it!


----------



## Shabutie

Wow to your sister! :hugs:

Welcome meadows, you found us! lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Oooh and DH's evil SIL had twins back in Jan, she's claiming they're identical :haha: separate sacs, separate yolks on their first scan and every scan afterwards, she seems to think that because they shared a placenta once it'd formed that made them identical. I'm so glad we're not on speaking terms or I'd put her straight. I tried to tell DH's parents there's no way they're identical, it's inevitable that their placentas would merge when they implanted so close to each other. Heck my boy-girl twin cousins shared a placenta and there's no way they could be identical :winkwink:

I think she will literally have a fit if they do find twins on our scan, I'm still not 100% convinced there will be, DH on the other hand has been saying hello babies to my tummy since our dr suggested my hcg was high enough.

P.s. has anyone's other half been talking to your tummy already even if you tell them that baby can't hear them yet? I find it highly comical, our great nephew does it too! He'll come into the apt if we leave the door open (we've got a corner upstairs and downstairs apt, he walks past ours to get to see his friend at the end of the building) and he will pat my tummy gently and say hello!!!


----------



## autumn_leaves

may i join in on the fun??
i'm very early----due march 29, 2014! 
:flower:


----------



## AC1987

I'm due March 31st :)


----------



## HockeyWife86

Checking in quickly.
Scan measures 6+2 115bpm
New edd march.23 
Another scan in 2 weeks as my dates keep changing to monitor growth. 
Hope all ladies are having a great day!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok. My boobs were killing thru the night I've woke up feeling terrible. Bad head, sore belly and feel sick x


----------



## Eltjuh

Morning everyone! *yawn* 
I didn't have the best night, my LO woke up and kept crying for me, think it might've been a night terror as he wasn't really awake, he just layed there crying mummy mummy even when I was there cuddling him and telling him I was there! Took him to bed with me for a while and when he had calmed down and been asleep for a while I put him back in his own bed, but then he started crying again about an hour later, so he slept on hubby's side of the bed and hubby slept on the sofa! Poor hubby!! 
Luckily he seems fine now (LO), and I sent hubby back to our bed when me and Lucas got up :) 
I'm still knackered though!! And am having a hard time trying to eat my breakfast.... :dohh: I don't feel sick, just don't wanna eat it! 

Hopefully everyone else had a nice night and everyone feels ok today!! :thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

I had a strange vivid dream last night. I ended up marrying my dead cousin! He was alive of course but it was just rather weird. Its not like he's only just dead, he's been dead 10 years! I had a nice dress on and had lost weight so I guess that was a positive.

On another note I'm struggling keeping down my folic acid so having to switch to liquid form hopefully monday. The tablets are just coming back up! Which is odd as I can keep down food :S

My son had really bad night terrors and the best thing my health visitor said to do was keep him where he is and don't move him. They can get more agitated by it. Just monitor and make sure he doesn't hurt himself. I was bawling like a baby the first few times doing this but soon it was fine. Once the episode is over wake him up fully, this will reduce him having another one that night. The worst thing was my son got so upset he was sick so then once that was over he had to have a shower and bedding changed! He's now grown out of them.

Congrats to the new BFP


----------



## donnarobinson

My son was crying through the night aswell . He's cutting a lot of back teeth tho so think its that I'm shattered . Going to try and have some brekki soon x


----------



## donnarobinson

So I've just threw up. Only had nothing to bring up so was just bile :( x x I haven't ate yet going to wait til I feel abit better and av something x it happened when I was making my sons wetabix :( x


----------



## Eltjuh

I didn't eat my breakfast in the end... well, I ate half of it and then switched to eating a snack-a-jack. Had a bit of my vimto this morning but it just made me feel sick... but I have nothing else to drink in the house other than water, but I'm afraid water will probably make me feel sick aswell!! 
I'm so tired too!!! :sleep:

Thanks for the tip mummy2o, Luckily he seemed fine once he was in the bed with me!! He went straight to sleep and was fine! :shrug: In his own bed he just kept rolling from side to side like he couldn't get comfortable. Probably didn't help that it was quite warm in his room!


----------



## Shabutie

Must have been something int he air, as Amara kept waking up crying last night. Think its this horrible cough she has got. 

Hope the symptoms ease off a bit for you ladies! I had dreadful backache atm :(


----------



## Shabutie

autumn_leaves said:


> may i join in on the fun??
> i'm very early----due march 29, 2014!
> :flower:

Welcome! :hugs: Im due the same day! Exciting isnt it!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just been to the shops. I'm going to make something to eat soon, I'm drinking water atm but it does make me feel sick sometimes. Orange juice I find I can drink. I'm really tired to. I'm sat watching cbeebies with my son lol. X


----------



## Eltjuh

I've been drinking capri-suns most of the time and some vimto and some coke. But today the vimto isn't sitting right. And I've literally run out of everything else!! :dohh:
So I guess I'll have to go to the shop sometime soon! But I really can't be bothered right now. I'd have to get some jeans and shoes on, put my son's shoes on, get on the bus (or walk) and then get back... hubby and his brother are both still asleep (his brother is staying with us for 3 weeks). Would really like to have a shower aswell, but I don't like leaving my son on his own whilst I have a shower.... Never know what he gets upto  haha!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Lool bless haa little boys. Am terrors. I've just had a bacon,egg and cheese muffin it was lovely I really enjoyed it . My son did to was nicking it of my plate lol x I could eat another haaa . I just had some strawberry milkshake x I always keep comparing this pregnancy with my last. With my son, I literally couldn't stomach the thought of some food. I haven't really felt like that this time. Just don't fancy much. Just hope all is ok. :) x my oh is in bed to x


----------



## Shabutie

I cant drink orange drinks, sets off heartburn, had the same with my daughter when pregnant. That sounds like such a mission just for a drink lol! but needs must.

Were off out to Southampton today, look round the shops and get Amara some skirts.


----------



## donnarobinson

I got heartburn so bad with my son, and It didn't go away after either . I no I'm going to suffer this time x


----------



## LisK

Nine weeks today!


----------



## AC1987

Good morning everyone :) I find this time around I'm getting more cramps :nope: Hoping its normal. First tri always scares me.


----------



## HockeyWife86

Shabutie said:


> Must have been something int he air, as Amara kept waking up crying last night. Think its this horrible cough she has got.
> 
> Hope the symptoms ease off a bit for you ladies! I had dreadful backache atm :(

Your daughters name is Amara? My name is Asmara. It's the closest i've ever seen to someone with a name similar to me besided Samara or Tamara


----------



## lovelymiss

Amara and Asamara are such pretty names! I worked a summer camp once and one of the 6 year olds was named Amara. I loved it.

AC1987- I've been getting cramps. Some of them pretty bad if I stretch the wrong way. So far no spotting or bleeding, so I'm hopeful! It is pretty scary though. 

My appointment is less than a week away! And DH called last night to tell me he's getting re-routed and won't be home until NEXT weekend. I am so bummed. I cried. He's been gone over 4 weeks already. He hasn't been home since I found out I was pregnant! He is trying his best to be home for the appointment on Thursday.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Update! Had my scan today!! Little nugget measuring 6w4d, only 2 days ahead of what I thought I was! Not too shabby. Heartbeat was 108 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lovelymiss

What a lovely scan SimplyCountry!! <3 Wonderful news!


----------



## Eltjuh

SimplyCountry said:


> Update! Had my scan today!! Little nugget measuring 6w4d, only 2 days ahead of what I thought I was! Not too shabby. Heartbeat was 108
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ahw yay!! Glad to hear everything is ok!! 

Hockeywife, didn't you have a scan today???


----------



## Shabutie

[/QUOTE]

Your daughters name is Amara? My name is Asmara. It's the closest i've ever seen to someone with a name similar to me besided Samara or Tamara[/QUOTE]

Aww so cute. Ive never come across another Amara, so im really happy we picked out that name. Asmara is beautiful too, not one I have heard before.


----------



## JessesGirl29

lovelymiss said:


> Amara and Asamara are such pretty names! I worked a summer camp once and one of the 6 year olds was named Amara. I loved it.
> 
> AC1987- I've been getting cramps. Some of them pretty bad if I stretch the wrong way. So far no spotting or bleeding, so I'm hopeful! It is pretty scary though.
> 
> My appointment is less than a week away! And DH called last night to tell me he's getting re-routed and won't be home until NEXT weekend. I am so bummed. I cried. He's been gone over 4 weeks already. He hasn't been home since I found out I was pregnant! He is trying his best to be home for the appointment on Thursday.

Ugh that is so heartbreaking you poor thing! One week seems like an eternity when you are already waiting such a long amount of time.....

I've been having increased painful cramping that feels like bad AF cramps, and last night they were really bad. No bleeding or anything else scary and then I wake up today (8 weeks!!!!! Gotta reset my ticker) and my belly has seemed to have appeared! Usually in the morning the bloat is gone but today there is a definite tiny bump! I'm thinking the cramps feeling was my uterus stretching out a little bit? Time will tell! 

SimplyCountry - great news on the scan!!!!


----------



## DecemberWait

Felt pretty good last night but today I threw up first thing upon waking up. Feeling a bit better after some water and crackers. Funny how symptoms really change day to day! Congrats on the great scans ladies! Can't believe we have our first green olive March monkey...time seems to be going slow and fast at the same time!


----------



## Disneylovers

Hello ladies! 

Holy sleep away half the day batman! I knew I felt really tired last night but I didn't expect to sleep for 13 hours! (yay for being a freelance artist... that can't mess around with paint and chemicals now LOL). 

I have come to despise the taste of my prenatals, anyone else taking the Nature Made multi prenatal ones? The taste/smell of them didn't bother me until late last week. I have found a trick though, taking them straight after eating something so garlicky that I can't taste them and washing them down with orange and pineapple juice haha, so today they were helped down by the rest of the garlic bread :) that saved me from gagging on them!


----------



## Eltjuh

I gag on my prenatals sometimes... I've never been good at swallowing pills (especially big ones!!), though I'm alright at it now! But sometimes it doesn't want to go down properly and makes me gag, that's the only time I really taste them and it makes me feel sick! I think it's just the coating mine have.... ugh! :sick:

Hope everyone has been ok today! I felt sick for a while, but felt alright after having my lunch and talking a walk. Am so tired though!! I almost fell asleep several times whilst reading a book on the sofa! (around 4pm!!!) And am now starting to cream in again! It's only 8.30pm here!! :dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm tired2 .. :( can't wait 4 bed , x I feel sick and my heads killing x


----------



## Shabutie

Can I ask what you UK ladies are taking atm? I am only taking Folic acid, but feel I should take something more, just to be on the safe side.

Have the constant sick feeling, although I know I wont be, have a terrible cold too.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Shabutie said:


> Can I ask what you UK ladies are taking atm? I am only taking Folic acid, but feel I should take something more, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Have the constant sick feeling, although I know I wont be, have a terrible cold too.

I take 5mg folic acid (high bmi) plus pregnancy vitamins x


----------



## HockeyWife86

Eltjuh said:


> SimplyCountry said:
> 
> 
> Update! Had my scan today!! Little nugget measuring 6w4d, only 2 days ahead of what I thought I was! Not too shabby. Heartbeat was 108
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ahw yay!! Glad to hear everything is ok!!
> 
> Hockeywife, didn't you have a scan today???Click to expand...

Simple country beautiful scan!!

yes had scan. Measured 6w2days so edd has changed for now to march 20.
according to previous early scan at 5w should have been 6+4 so they are doing another viability scan in 2 weeks to make sure the growth is right.
heartbeat measured 115bpm


----------



## mummy2o

Shabutie said:


> Can I ask what you UK ladies are taking atm? I am only taking Folic acid, but feel I should take something more, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Have the constant sick feeling, although I know I wont be, have a terrible cold too.

Currently taking folic acid and vitaminD3. Not sure why but the doctor told me to take it. Waiting for folic acid in liquid forum though as I keep gagging on it! I can't take pregnacare or similar as my bad reacts badly to it due to potassium.

If it makes you feel any better I didn't even take folic acid in my last pregnancy (6 years ago) and he came out fine. He does have autism, but its genetic from my side of the family.


----------



## Eltjuh

Shabutie said:


> Can I ask what you UK ladies are taking atm? I am only taking Folic acid, but feel I should take something more, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Have the constant sick feeling, although I know I wont be, have a terrible cold too.

I'm taking the Sanatogen Mum to be vitamins! I took them when I was pregnant with my son (and whilst ttc).



HockeyWife86 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SimplyCountry said:
> 
> 
> Update! Had my scan today!! Little nugget measuring 6w4d, only 2 days ahead of what I thought I was! Not too shabby. Heartbeat was 108
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ahw yay!! Glad to hear everything is ok!!
> 
> Hockeywife, didn't you have a scan today???Click to expand...
> 
> Simple country beautiful scan!!
> 
> yes had scan. Measured 6w2days so edd has changed for now to march 20.
> according to previous early scan at 5w should have been 6+4 so they are doing another viability scan in 2 weeks to make sure the growth is right.
> heartbeat measured 115bpmClick to expand...

Oh yeah, you did post that didn't you?? This thread is hard to keep up with sometimes! :haha: Good to hear everything is ok so far though! I think it's pretty normal for the measurements to be a little off at the early stage, cause they're just so small and it's not totally accurate. Think that's why they don't do the 'dating' scan until 12 weeks in England.



I just had to finish my book, the last part just got really interesting so I HAD to keep reading! :haha: So it's time for bed now (10.35pm) :sleep: Night everyone!!


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi Ladies,
I'm going to dive right in because I am so emotional and confused. Here is a timeline... If any of you have ideas or answers that would be great. Just so you know I am going in first thing Monday morning to see my doc and get this sorted out. I had a loss in April, so I am just hoping for the best.

June 1st: LMP
July 11th: 1st u/s measuring 5w5d with a heartbeat rate of 107
July 27th: slight spotting (LIGHT pink/brown) for about 2 hours. didn't even come out on a pad, just when I wiped. Decided to go to ER just to double check. Got an ultrasound (abdominal) WITHOUT a completely full bladder. The tech didn't really even dig/push hard. It took about 7 mins. 

Doc came in and said "For 10.5 weeks we should see a heartbeat and we don't"....no words...floored...well according to my husband I said..."but I'm only 7 weeks". How did baby grow 4 weeks in 16days???? My first thought after that was....Oh you are reading the wrong report, that must be the report from April. (Miscarried at 13.5 weeks and was measuring at 10.5)

I asked for an vaginal ultrasound to make sure because: I don't believe they got it accurate with the dates so maybe they didn't do a thorough enough job to find heartbeat. He said no and asked if I would like to go ahead and schedule a D/C. I said no thank you...and we left.

So: I realize that I may be in denial and just grasping at straws. I have NEVER not believed everything a doctor has said in my life. I always just assume they know! I have such a strong feeling that they were wrong. The first time I was told no heartbeat at 10.5 weeks and I knew they were right and it was over. I don't necessarily believe that everything is going to be just fine...BUT I guess I should get a second opinion. The spotting has now stopped and I never had any pain or cramping (I did with my last m/c). Does anyone have a clue whats going on?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh TT, how scary! And doctors can be so cold sometimes. I for sure think you should get a second opinion. Can you schedule an ultrasound or see your OB? Thinking good thoughts for you!! :hugs:


----------



## sparklez

Shabutie said:


> Can I ask what you UK ladies are taking atm? I am only taking Folic acid, but feel I should take something more, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Have the constant sick feeling, although I know I wont be, have a terrible cold too.

I'm just taking folic acid and forget that about once a week! Saw the midwife on thursday she said now recommended that all pg women take vit D which i will in the winter but there's no way I'm paying for vit D supplements during a heatwave. I have a better tan now than i did on my honeymoon!! it's bc incidence of rickets are going up but you're only high risk if you rarely go out or cover up all your skin when you're out.

TT that's so hard for you, :hugs: can't offer any insights but keeping fingers crossed that you can get a second opinion from someone more sensitive. my mw won't check for hb until 14 weeks because they don't want to risk a scare over nothing.


----------



## Disneylovers

TT I would definitely get a second opinion, the external u/s they gave me at 5w6d took forever, at least it felt like it did... it was at least 15-20 mins really though. The internal was about the same, maybe a little longer because she looked closely at my ovaries more than on the external.


----------



## wavescrash

My first two miscarriages I had a lot of cramping and bleeding with clots. Painful cramping. My last miscarriage though, no cramping at all... Just bleeding and eventually some clots but nothing like my previous miscarriages.

That being said, I don't think that's what you're dealing with... I'd definitely get a second opinion but just saying my third miscarriage was painless and nothing like my first two.


----------



## waiting4damon

Just wanted to briefly pop in and say <3 to you all


----------



## BunnyBunny

I'm currently expecting my 4th but it will be my husbands 1st ( I have 3 from a prior marriage). We are very excited and my EDD is March 26, 2014.


----------



## mummy2o

TT that doesn't sound right to me either. I would get a second opinion.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok.
Defo get a 2nd opinion tt.
I had a good nights sleep and stil tired ! *yawn* 

9 weeks 2moz ! :) 
Iv gt headaches everyday :( x


----------



## Cherub85

TT I would get a second opinion to! 


Feeling nauseous today :(


----------



## LaDY

Morning ladies...hope you are all well... 

I feel :sick: xx


----------



## Cherub85

LaDY said:


> Morning ladies...hope you are all well...
> 
> I feel :sick: xx

Not good :(

I'm having a super lazy day today!! I'm doing nothhhinnnggggg! X


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw TT!! :hugs: It definitely doesn't sound right they said 10.5 weeks! I looked at my calendar and the 27th would've made you 8 weeks by LMP and your first scan measured right on time! 
I would definitely try to get a 2nd opinion and don't schedule a D&C until you're 100% sure, or just don't at all!! (my friend got told she had a mc and to schedule a D&C and she said no and she now has a healthy 2 yr old! So she effectively would've aborted her healthy baby if she'd listened to her doctor!)

Hope everything works out alright for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

8 weeks today :) Hope these next four weeks fly by and I see a healthy baby at my NT scan. Still worrying about a miscarriage...can't wait till I can see my belly growing for some reassurance.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Good mornings ladies (at least morning over here haha)! Dropping in to say hi. 

I don't think I've ever been this ill in my life. I am so nauseous, yet can't get sick. :sick: It's so bad I can't even get out of bed. While I try to look positively at this MS, or all day sickness in my case, as my little nugget is growing and playing with my body.... I'm starting to lose the positivity and have it replaced with depression. I can't eat, can't get out of bed, can barely drink water without wanting to hurl-however I never do! :growlmad: uggghhh just praying my nugget keeps growing and this MS goes away soon :wacko:


----------



## HockeyWife86

Cramping all day today with big increase in creamy CM . Pink CM this afternoon. 
Taking it easy tonight and hoping its nothing.


----------



## JessesGirl29

I've been having strongish cramps the past couple days and have noticed that my "bump" has started, although its tiny. Has anyone else experienced this? Maybe I'm just having more gas, I have the "bump" now when I wake up, 8 weeks, 1 day right now. 
Any experience on this? It's my first but I'm curious.


----------



## mummy2o

Hockeywife hope everything is all ok.

Sounds like a lot of us are feeling the strain of morning sickness. Any idea how many more weeks we have to put up with this? I just want it over! Ideally before I start college in September.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

With my first my morning sickness started at 8 weeks and ended at 38 when i delivered! Usually they say by week 14 it should go away...

This one started just around 8 weeks as well!


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi Guys!
Just a quick update and THANK YOU! for all of your comments. I will be getting a second opinion on Tuesday. I have a great family doctor who will listen to me and says things like "Your body is smarter than I am". So today I have a bit of a headache and NO spotting (...none for the last 23 hours) and NO cramping. I have no energy as per usual (...does anyone remember what having energy actually feels like?!?!). I am very scared and anxious of course but I have done my best to convince myself that I really have no answers and not to take that @#%$^!! doctor's word as absolute truth. 
Hope everyone is feeling better today. I am drinking tea (decaf), have a pot of chili on and am glued to Netflix in hopes of having somewhat sane thoughts. Kinda having an FML kind of day. :coffee::cry:](*,):shrug::wacko:


----------



## Disneylovers

Morning ladies!

Sometimes I could wring our neighbours necks, Our landlords too for skimping on costs! Our hot water in the apt is shared in our smaller bathroom with our kitchen and our neighbours bathroom and kitchen. I'm sure they have a built in radar of when I turn the shower on and immediately shower at the same time, I can deal with the odd hot/freezing cold moments but my shower this morning was awful, they froze me then it went to be so hot it gave me the hiccups. And the hiccups just make morning sickness worse... try not throwing up in the shower normally then add the hiccups into the mix :growlmad: I was so tempted to go knock on their door and go projectile on them :blush: that seems to be my new improved threat to anyone that irritates me and I'm usually a calm, non-violent person ;)

And dear so cal it's rained off and on all night? I thought we had left the rainy summers behind in the UK when I left LOL. And I had not a nightmare but a still sad vivid dream that my grandfather that passed away the christmas after we got married, held our baby and looked so happy. I guess thats from how I've been missing him more lately. Mum and I were talking on chat yesterday and she told me our family history of twins, my grandfather was a twin as were his younger brothers, my great grandmother had several sets of twins that didn't survive between each of her girls, she said the list goes on and on of twins through the older generations of our family. So needless to say she has joined team twin prediction LOL. 

Back to the rain though some 'lovely' drunk driver crashed into a street sign on the corner of our apt at 2.40am and promptly drove off leaving half their bumper behind :dohh: So I was awake again for a good while after that (hubby leaves for work around 3-3.30am and it always has me on edge if it's close to then and I hear an accident outside (we're on the only main through street that doesn't dead-end so everyone uses it and they speed through the streets at night especially).


----------



## LisK

TTLiveADream said:


> Hi Guys!
> Just a quick update and THANK YOU! for all of your comments. I will be getting a second opinion on Tuesday. I have a great family doctor who will listen to me and says things like "Your body is smarter than I am". So today I have a bit of a headache and NO spotting (...none for the last 23 hours) and NO cramping. I have no energy as per usual (...does anyone remember what having energy actually feels like?!?!). I am very scared and anxious of course but I have done my best to convince myself that I really have no answers and not to take that @#%$^!! doctor's word as absolute truth.
> Hope everyone is feeling better today. I am drinking tea (decaf), have a pot of chili on and am glued to Netflix in hopes of having somewhat sane thoughts. Kinda having an FML kind of day. :coffee::cry:](*,):shrug::wacko:

I'm glad you are seeing your doc on Tuesday. Will he do another scan? I hope everything works out! 

Since you are glued to Netflix, I thought I'd recommend a new show that I just started watching and love (a Netflix series). It's called "Orange is the New Black." It's kind of the same vibe as Weeds, if you watched that. Something mindless to distract you!


----------



## LucyLake

Hi everyone!! 

I had been on a Baby and Bump break as morning sickness started to emerge the last days and the tiredness involved needing numerous naps.

Today, I had the tiniest drop of brown spotting and headed to the ER.

To our surprise:

Baby A HB: 147
Baby B HB: 119.

Twins! They don't run in our family.

Baby A is measuring a day ahead of baby B at 6-1 which is bang on for my 6/16 period. Baby B measures 6-0

At this time, they share a sac and the sonographer thinks it's too early to see the separation membrane is all, but of course I'm worried about everything.

We think they could be fraternal with two different intercourse/sperm events over two days which is visible on my chart. But, then again they can be identical if they share a sac and of course, one can catch up. 

Waiting and seeing, but was THRILLED just to see ONE heartbeat.

I just wanted to say love to all of you March friends and hope all is well!

I'm hoping that I can worry a bit less now, but the spot which is gone now despite the scan scares me. I had already been planning NOT to have sex with hubby until 12 weeks along so this just helped continue that!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hi everyone!
I'm Christina, I'm from Alaska. I'm 35 years old and I have a 2 almost 3 year old daughter and pregnant due 3/5/14. It's been awhile since I've been on here, but happy to be back :)
Very excited to be expecting again!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg twins!! Thats awesomeeeee! Did u even suspect it?!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry everyone is having a rough time!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

alaskanwhitec said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm Christina, I'm from Alaska. I'm 35 years old and I have a 2 almost 3 year old daughter and pregnant due 3/5/14. It's been awhile since I've been on here, but happy to be back :)
> Very excited to be expecting again!

Welcome:flower:


----------



## LisK

Wow LucyLake congrats on the twins!!!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

DisneyLovers I think when people have dreams like that its our loved ones who have passed on 'popping in' to say how happy they with an image that shows that. How amazing to have that dream! I actually had a medium pass ME a message in a friends session and I swear I think it was my Nana. Happened right after my miscarriage and she said it wouldn't be long and I'd have a girl. I had one period and got pregnant again, so sure it's a girl.... :winkwink:

Hi Christina! Welcome! :flower:

LucyLake wowsa! That is so exciting it just makes my day!!!! :happydance: you must be so excited but nervous!


----------



## wavescrash

Craving mashed potatoes and gravy so sent OH out to KFC to get me some lol. Pretty sure he doesn't miss my pregnancy cravings and the late-night trips to fulfill them for me lol.

So ready for this constant nausea to go away. It's just pure misery :/


----------



## DecemberWait

Might go to my doctor this week, was putting in my suppository and my cervix is open. Not a good sign. No spotting but it should be staying closed. If any bleeding starts I'll go to the ER but until then I'll try to rest for work tomorrow.


----------



## brookettc3

Oh man am I am ready to be in my second trimester. I have been so ill that getting off the couch todo anything other than puke or pee is a distant memory. I almost had a trip to the ER earlier due to the pain along with the nausea and vomiting. I have a stomach ulcer as well as bad morning sickness (possibly hyperemesis gravidarum again) so this pregnancy is going to be rough. I hope my doctor can prescribe me something different tomorrow.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Congrtz on the twins :)
I'm shattered my son had me up b4 half 6 ! Yawn! 

Haven't had much sickness last2 days bt stil can't eat. 
9 weeks today! 
3 weeks and I shud be seeing my baby. I jus hope everything is ok x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm a green olive and on my 3rd baby block ! Exciting! :) x


----------



## HockeyWife86

More low and angry cramping with (sorry TMI) random pink CM when wipe only. Cramps arn't crippling but they are really low and directly in the middle. Really thinking about using my referral for a scan in two weeks this weekend for reassurance...


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok hun. Try get lots of rest . I would have the scan just for peace of mind x


----------



## HockeyWife86

LucyLake Congrats!!!


----------



## Bexter81

Hi just wanted to check in wit you all. Wow twins how exciting for you. MS still pretty bleugh but thanks for the recommendation for the travel sickness bands as they seem to slightly ease the nausea. Yeah donna an olive. Im there tomorrow :-D got my scan date for the 23rd of august and an appointment to see a doc the following week as had a few complications last time so they have put me on shared care for now x


----------



## donnarobinson

So I lied I feel so bad. Every morning I heave like mad bt I've got nothing to throw up :( x


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww not long bexter. :) I stil haven't got my scan app thru. It will come some time next week I think. As long as its4 12 weeks I don't care lol. 
Yeh I think I'm consultant led this time cuz I hemoarged last time x can't spell it lolx


----------



## Avas_mum

Ughh I feel awful today.... Threw up twice at work and at one stage hid in the toilet to rest my head on the hand rail. I had a really good week last week and thought it might taper off but nope! If only I could stay home tomorrow, but I have appointments booked all day :( I hope we all start feeling better soon.


----------



## BaniVani

All I can say is that for the last two days, my all-day sickness has gone away...My stomach is not bloated either and I'm having much less difficulties using the restroom normally.---I'm 9 weeks today. I was worried that maybe something was wrong with the baby. This morning I just had an ultrasound and was relieved to see a heartbeat and little arms and legs moving!!! 

I HOPE you ladies who are feeling sick start to feel better soon! Who knows how long my good days will last before nausea kicks in.


----------



## DecemberWait

Probably going to the ER woke up to mucousy red blood so I assume the worst is happening.


----------



## JessesGirl29

DecemberWait, keeping my fingers crossed for you.....hopefully it's just one of those pregnancy bleeds and nothing else....keep us updated :flower:


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Lucylake- twins!!!! How exciting!

Hockeywife and Decemeber, I hope everything is ok for you both xxxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Bexter81 said:


> Hi just wanted to check in wit you all. Wow twins how exciting for you. MS still pretty bleugh but thanks for the recommendation for the travel sickness bands as they seem to slightly ease the nausea. Yeah donna an olive. Im there tomorrow :-D got my scan date for the 23rd of august and an appointment to see a doc the following week as had a few complications last time so they have put me on shared care for now x

I've got my scan on the 23rd aswell!! :) Can't wait!! Hopefully it'll go nice and fast!



DecemberWait said:


> Probably going to the ER woke up to mucousy red blood so I assume the worst is happening.

Oh no! Sorry to hear that! Hope everything is ok!! Keep us updated!! :hugs:

And same for you Hockeywife!! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

BaniVani said:


> All I can say is that for the last two days, my all-day sickness has gone away...My stomach is not bloated either and I'm having much less difficulties using the restroom normally.---I'm 9 weeks today. I was worried that maybe something was wrong with the baby. This morning I just had an ultrasound and was relieved to see a heartbeat and little arms and legs moving!!!
> 
> I HOPE you ladies who are feeling sick start to feel better soon! Who knows how long my good days will last before nausea kicks in.

Between 8-9 weeks the placenta starts kicking in so our symptoms lessen. Mine are easing but not totally gone. Ms comes and goes now, but I get bad headaches now!



DecemberWait said:


> Probably going to the ER woke up to mucousy red blood so I assume the worst is happening.

Hope everything is ok :hugs:



LucyLake said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I had been on a Baby and Bump break as morning sickness started to emerge the last days and the tiredness involved needing numerous naps.
> 
> Today, I had the tiniest drop of brown spotting and headed to the ER.
> 
> To our surprise:
> 
> Baby A HB: 147
> Baby B HB: 119.
> 
> Twins! They don't run in our family.
> 
> Baby A is measuring a day ahead of baby B at 6-1 which is bang on for my 6/16 period. Baby B measures 6-0
> 
> At this time, they share a sac and the sonographer thinks it's too early to see the separation membrane is all, but of course I'm worried about everything.
> 
> We think they could be fraternal with two different intercourse/sperm events over two days which is visible on my chart. But, then again they can be identical if they share a sac and of course, one can catch up.
> 
> Waiting and seeing, but was THRILLED just to see ONE heartbeat.
> 
> I just wanted to say love to all of you March friends and hope all is well!
> 
> I'm hoping that I can worry a bit less now, but the spot which is gone now despite the scan scares me. I had already been planning NOT to have sex with hubby until 12 weeks along so this just helped continue that!

Congrats :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Peanut shaped baby measured 7w6d with hb 177/178. hcg 157,000. Relieved even though they said any spotting means threatened miscarriage. I'll take a good heart rate and normal looking bean for now <3


----------



## Bexter81

Fantastic news December wait. Pregnancy is so stressful especially 1st trimester. Least you got a scan and didnt have to drive yourself mad for too long. X


----------



## DecemberWait

It was so relieving but still scary when they put threatened miscarriage on my file. I hope this baby hangs in there. For now I'm on pelvic rest for the next four weeks.


----------



## Disneylovers

DecemberWait said:


> It was so relieving but still scary when they put threatened miscarriage on my file. I hope this baby hangs in there. For now I'm on pelvic rest for the next four weeks.

:hugs: I hope peanut stays put for you, and it is scary to read threatened miscarriage on your reports, I've been told to bring my reports to every new dr I see too so I sit there in the waiting room and have it glaring up at me but I switch my papers around and put those awesomely high beta HCG results at the top :winkwink: 

Take it easy and I have my fingers crossed for you! My bleeding was like that and it stopped not long after. I had a few days of brown old blood and haven't had any more since. I don't know if the 4 days of bed rest they ordered me on helped or not but I appreciated the sleep and naps I had :sleep:


----------



## minni2906

Haven't been on in a while so I apologize if I've missed anything.

December, so glad you were reassured by a scan and heartbeat! Hang in there bean!!

Lucylake, congrats!!! Twins!!! :)

DF's mom hasn't spoken to me since we told her. I feel very unwelcome in the house and am considering moving back to my moms until DF and I get a place of our own. I mean, she has depressed me so much that I've stopped telling people because I feel like its a bad thing. I'm constantly reminded that it's not; it's what DF and I wanted and it's wonderful. She just makes me feel so terrible. :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah Decemberwait so glad to hear everything is ok!!! :hugs:


----------



## HockeyWife86

Yay decemberwait great news hun!


----------



## DaTucker

Hello ladies, glad to see all the great news!! 

I have a third scan next Wednesday at 8+6, so ready to hear Baby Tucker's heartbeat! 

Still no symptoms other than an occasional nauseated stomach in the evenings.


----------



## moondust7

December - nice strong heartbeat!

Minni - families can be such a pain. Hold your head high and be happy!

AFM, I got a UTI, so am taking antibiotics. My first u/s is next Wed. so I have 9 nights to go. Really hope there's something in there! Keeping my FX.


----------



## mommy2beDesii

I'm 7 weeks pregnant, (first child) a little bit nervous, and my doctor had told me that I was due on March 17, 2014. This is all pretty new to me.... due to the fact that this is my first baby. and I guess I don't really know what to expect. so any advice would be great


----------



## Shabutie

Wow twins that is awesome! How amazing and what a big suprise.

Glat things are ok decemberwait. 

Had the worst backache today, and my boobs are so sore now ive took my bra off, tried to join a new doctor but wasnt in the catchment area, so will have to go to the one nearer me, which I didnt want to but I need to get a high dose of folic acid prescribed.


----------



## DecemberWait

I can't wait till we are all out of first tri, I think it will be a lot more exciting and positive then!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It does get better after first tri! Hang in there ladies! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just thankful my dd slept in til 9 am, took two 2 hour naps w me lol, no morning sickness today! Its been positive today, im sure tomorrow will be another story.


----------



## donnarobinson

Just popping into say goodnight girls. Hope ur all ok. I'm shattered . Not ate much again today . Time to visit the doctor I think x


----------



## DecemberWait

Does anyone else with ms feel bad about not eating very healthfully? I sort of just eat whatever I can stomach at any given time which today I admit was chips for the most part and some ginger cookies. Most foods absolutely repulse me. I tried to eat a panini yesterday and got so sick from it. I am hoping once I can manage to eat some healthier foods that I will stick to a better "diet" but yikes...I am wanting only to eat really crappy foods because those are the ones that settle my stomach (like ginger cookies and chips).

Donna I hope you feel better!


----------



## wavescrash

Just found out a friend of mine is pregnant and due 5 days before me. She said she feels absolutely awful this pregnancy (its her second.) is it wrong of me to be excited that someone else is pregnant and miserable too? Lol


----------



## waiting4damon

Hello all.
I had lab work and a Pap Smear done; the nurse at my doctor's office called and said they need to discuss my results and that the doctor had a message for me. As a nurse, I had a contaminated needlestick in February of this year; I am absolutely terrified that they are going to tell me I have HIV or Hep C because of that needlestick!
I can't call to get the results until the morning; I am freaking out!

Has anyone else had an MD office be so cryptic about discussing lab results? :(


----------



## lovelymiss

So much going on! I've been reading, but haven't really had time to respond much. 

Congrats on twins!! How wonderful. :)

Decemberwait- Glad your scan went well. I hope that things calm down and your little bean decides to settle a bit. 

I feel awful about not eating healthy. For a week or so I ate so much junk. Like, not a lot of it... but it's ALL I ate. No veggies, but some fruit at least. Today I did better than I have been! I had an egg scrambled with mushrooms and cheese for breakfast, blueberries and a cheese stick for morning snack. Chicken & Broccoli for lunch. Almonds for an afternoon snack. Random ice cream trip (oops! lol) during the work day (we could NOT concentrate and decided ice cream sounded great). Then brie and apples on a whole grain panini for dinner w/ some french onion soup (very light on the cheese and I skipped a lot of the bread). Most I've eaten in a while. Yesterday was pretty good, too. It feels good to get some veggies in!


----------



## DecemberWait

Hopefully they just want to discuss the results but it is nothing serious. I had my doctor leave a message saying to "call back about coming in to be seen" after I got some blood work done but it turned out that it is standard to make an appointment at that time...it might be standard for your office to just discuss any result, serious or not...try not to stress though I know that is easier said than done!


----------



## lovelymiss

@waiting- hope it's just something standard. Still, pretty nerve wrecking. Hope you get answers soon and it's nothing major. :flower:


----------



## LucyLake

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omg twins!! Thats awesomeeeee! Did u even suspect it?!

Thanks Nikkilewis14, hope you're doing well <3

I did NOT. I told the sonographer it's a blighted ovum, isn't it?

In hindsight, it makes sense. I started having to pee every hour or two on dpo 7-8. The nausea began that day as well. The tiredness was a lot like my MC where I couldn't get anything done, so I figured another MC. Little did I know. 

One of the things I did was went completely crazy while TTC eating only yams. I put them on Salads, dressed them with olive oil, made pies with them, had sweet potato Thanksgiving casserole for breakfast. This was solely for the purpose of lengthening my luteal phase just in case. I knew that a certain Nigerian tribe sees a ton of twins with wild yams, but this didn't register until I learned about the twins yesterday. :D


----------



## LucyLake

DecemberWait said:


> Probably going to the ER woke up to mucousy red blood so I assume the worst is happening.

Hugs and hope everything is okay DecemberWait. Hang in there <3 <3 :hugs: Seen a lot of recent bleeds continue on to a healthy pregnancy here on Baby and Bump <3


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao yams! Thats funny! Well still pretty cool! :)

Im doing great! Thanks :)


----------



## J_Lynn

My husband is so well trained. I love this man more than I love myself some days. Tonight as we were discussing how my girlfriends insurance only covers ONE ultrasound and how that sucks - he started saying, "a lot of insurance companies are like that. That's how mine was when----" and he stopped dead in his tracks and changed the subject. 

He is so smart as to not bring up his exwife and their pregnancy shit around me. I just wanted to high-five him and tell him he will always be the bestestest husband ever :) hehe


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats great j lynn,but do insurances onlycover one ultrasound? Ive never heard of that! I always thought whatever thedoctor deemed medically necessary?? I had about 12 scans all covered last pregnancy...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And my insurance is pretty shit.


----------



## wavescrash

I felt bad about eating unhealthily last pregnancy but I was reassured that all that matters is that you eat at all. Eating healthy is a lot for your own benefit because the baby will take what it needs from you.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Just stopping in to say "hello."
Was a rough day morning sickness hit me head on and fatigue, first time I've taken an afternoon nap in almost a year, lol..
Very confusing feeling to be so very sick and so very hungry at the same time..
I was watching my food intake before I got pregnant and now I feel I can't control it, so darn hungry from morning to night! (And through the night)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Just curious but how much has everyone gained so far? I'm up almost 2 whole lbs :(


----------



## ClaireJ23

Yes, almost 2 lbs. I'm getting married four weeks today so hopefully not much more before then.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'd like to blame the 2 lbs on boobs and hair, lol..both have increased in volume immensely, but really I'm already a big girl (174) my doctor says I'm clinically obese and shouldn't gain more then 15. Eeek! The pressure..


----------



## ClaireJ23

LucyLake said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I had been on a Baby and Bump break as morning sickness started to emerge the last days and the tiredness involved needing numerous naps.
> 
> Today, I had the tiniest drop of brown spotting and headed to the ER.
> 
> To our surprise:
> 
> Baby A HB: 147
> Baby B HB: 119.
> 
> Twins! They don't run in our family.
> 
> Baby A is measuring a day ahead of baby B at 6-1 which is bang on for my 6/16 period. Baby B measures 6-0
> 
> At this time, they share a sac and the sonographer thinks it's too early to see the separation membrane is all, but of course I'm worried about everything.
> 
> We think they could be fraternal with two different intercourse/sperm events over two days which is visible on my chart. But, then again they can be identical if they share a sac and of course, one can catch up.
> 
> Waiting and seeing, but was THRILLED just to see ONE heartbeat.
> 
> I just wanted to say love to all of you March friends and hope all is well!
> 
> I'm hoping that I can worry a bit less now, but the spot which is gone now despite the scan scares me. I had already been planning NOT to have sex with hubby until 12 weeks along so this just helped continue that!

Congratulations! Did you know that you are nine times more likely to have twins if you conceive whilst breastfeeding?


----------



## ClaireJ23

alaskanwhitec said:


> I'd like to blame the 2 lbs on boobs and hair, lol..both have increased in volume immensely, but really I'm already a big girl (174) my doctor says I'm clinically obese and shouldn't gain more then 15. Eeek! The pressure..

15! That's sounds unrealistic.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Yea, I agree...was really depressing to hear my fat butt can only gain 15 lbs. wonder if I should switch to a female doc. I think she may be more linient, lol


----------



## BaniVani

I lost 3 kilos, but I have a feeling I'll be gaining soon. My hunger has increased!


----------



## BaniVani

DecemberWait said:


> Peanut shaped baby measured 7w6d with hb 177/178. hcg 157,000. Relieved even though they said any spotting means threatened miscarriage. I'll take a good heart rate and normal looking bean for now <3



Sorry to hear about your scare....Sending prayers! Did they give you progesterone?


----------



## waiting4damon

LucyLake---congrats on the twins! I have a twin sister and she has always been my dearest friend. Your babies will have an unexplainable bond :)
<3


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. I hope these headaches pass soon. I've got one everyday and still no appetite. Last I new I'd lost 7lbs ! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi ladies

Im new here still trying to find my feet.

Im from South Africa :winkwink:

Im due March 19 2014 according to first scan at 5weeks but according to LMP Im due March 12

I had a blighted ovum last year at 10 weeks.

I have a 12yr old son as well.


----------



## Shabutie

:hi: blessedbaby, congrats and welcome

Morning ladies, hope everyone isnt feeling too bad today. Ive woke up with no headache for once, so thats a positive, but this darn cold and runny nose is annoying me.


----------



## DecemberWait

Good morning ladies I feel terrible this morning god awful nausea and a raging head cold I'm going to try and go to work but might not make it through the whole day... blah!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Shabutie said:


> :hi: blessedbaby, congrats and welcome

thanks :flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

DecemberWait said:


> Good morning ladies I feel terrible this morning god awful nausea and a raging head cold I'm going to try and go to work but might not make it through the whole day... blah!

Aww shame hope you feel better soon

Im using ASIC tabs and it really helps me with my nausea


----------



## ruby83

Welcome Blessedbaby xx


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Thats great j lynn,but do insurances onlycover one ultrasound? Ive never heard of that! I always thought whatever thedoctor deemed medically necessary?? I had about 12 scans all covered last pregnancy...

Theirs does - mine covers as many as I need (BCBS of FL is what I have), but she has government insurance ... so that maybe explains it. My husbands insurance has gotten better over the last 13 years also since his last child, so his insurance covers however many are like you said, deemed medically necessary. His insurance even covers IUIs and IVF the lucky turd (he has BCBS of Minnesota) lol I'm going on his insurance at the end of this year to have double coverage for when the baby gets here so we won't have any bills after - that was at the suggestion of the insurance department at the Drs office ... it was a brilliant idea that I never would have thought of. I didn't know you could be double insured. 

But yeah, some insurance companies still won't cover the ultrasounds even if they're "medically necessary" because she's considered high risk because she's a carrier of something, I just can't remember what it is, and they still won't cover them. So that's insane.


----------



## J_Lynn

alaskanwhitec said:


> Just curious but how much has everyone gained so far? I'm up almost 2 whole lbs :(

I've gained nothing so far. Was down 1.6lbs last time I was at the dr. Maybe this will keep up for a while, I'm already a big overweight as it is so yeah I don't plan on gaining anything until much later into this pregnancy.


----------



## J_Lynn

alaskanwhitec said:


> Yea, I agree...was really depressing to hear my fat butt can only gain 15 lbs. wonder if I should switch to a female doc. I think she may be more linient, lol

I was told the same thing, being overweight you should only gain around 20lbs, not the 35lbs that skinny chicks gain lol I think that's pretty good, because it's only baby weight - you yourself shouldn't gain anything. But we're only supposed to eat an extra 300 calories a day, so really just gaining baby wouldn't be hard I don't think. I say that now, but it may be easier said than done in a few months LOLOLOL I know if this damn obsession with hot, extra crispy fries doesn't end soon I will start gaining weight any time now. Making sure I stay in the gym I think has been my saving grace so far hahahaha


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> Good morning ladies I feel terrible this morning god awful nausea and a raging head cold I'm going to try and go to work but might not make it through the whole day... blah!

Hope you get to feeling better :flower:


----------



## AC1987

This is a weird question, but since this is my 2nd pregnancy do you think its necessary for me to book an appointment right away to be seen or just hold off til I'm out of 1st tri? Mostly I'm thinking about holding off because of finances. 
And really the first appointment I had the last time was just with a nurse and her blabbing about the hospital policies and all...I didn't even get really "seen" 
Also will probably be going to a dif hospital, my DH doesn't want me seeing midwives this time *sigh* I think because he didn't like that hospital we went to the first time.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls. I've been in tears today. I hate complaining but I feel so ill. :( I'm barely eating ! I'm tired and drained . My last pregnancy defo wasn't this hard & I have a 17 month old who's hard work lol. X even feeding him makes me sick x hope ur al well x


----------



## TTLiveADream

TTLiveADream said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm going to dive right in because I am so emotional and confused. Here is a timeline... If any of you have ideas or answers that would be great. Just so you know I am going in first thing Monday morning to see my doc and get this sorted out. I had a loss in April, so I am just hoping for the best.
> 
> June 1st: LMP
> July 11th: 1st u/s measuring 5w5d with a heartbeat rate of 107
> July 27th: slight spotting (LIGHT pink/brown) for about 2 hours. didn't even come out on a pad, just when I wiped. Decided to go to ER just to double check. Got an ultrasound (abdominal) WITHOUT a completely full bladder. The tech didn't really even dig/push hard. It took about 7 mins.
> 
> Doc came in and said "For 10.5 weeks we should see a heartbeat and we don't"....no words...floored...well according to my husband I said..."but I'm only 7 weeks". How did baby grow 4 weeks in 16days???? My first thought after that was....Oh you are reading the wrong report, that must be the report from April. (Miscarried at 13.5 weeks and was measuring at 10.5)
> 
> I asked for an vaginal ultrasound to make sure because: I don't believe they got it accurate with the dates so maybe they didn't do a thorough enough job to find heartbeat. He said no and asked if I would like to go ahead and schedule a D/C. I said no thank you...and we left.
> 
> So: I realize that I may be in denial and just grasping at straws. I have NEVER not believed everything a doctor has said in my life. I always just assume they know! I have such a strong feeling that they were wrong. The first time I was told no heartbeat at 10.5 weeks and I knew they were right and it was over. I don't necessarily believe that everything is going to be just fine...BUT I guess I should get a second opinion. The spotting has now stopped and I never had any pain or cramping (I did with my last m/c). Does anyone have a clue whats going on?



Hi Everyone!
The doctor read the wrong report..... just sinking in for me. Bumper is just perfect. Measuring 8 weeks and 3 days, heartrate is 174 bpm. I am so so happy and so so angry. So what happened is: the doctor I had read the report from my miscarriage in April instead of the current one. (Yes we have already filed a complaint at the hospital, university, ER and my GP has filed his own complaints with each). THANK YOU so much for all of your comments and support. It means so much and I am so happy I get to stick around with you! So: my message is make sure you follow your instincts and are your own primary caregiver first. Doctors don't know everything...I am living/bump growing proof! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is feeling better soon.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

TTLiveADream said:


> TTLiveADream said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I'm going to dive right in because I am so emotional and confused. Here is a timeline... If any of you have ideas or answers that would be great. Just so you know I am going in first thing Monday morning to see my doc and get this sorted out. I had a loss in April, so I am just hoping for the best.
> 
> June 1st: LMP
> July 11th: 1st u/s measuring 5w5d with a heartbeat rate of 107
> July 27th: slight spotting (LIGHT pink/brown) for about 2 hours. didn't even come out on a pad, just when I wiped. Decided to go to ER just to double check. Got an ultrasound (abdominal) WITHOUT a completely full bladder. The tech didn't really even dig/push hard. It took about 7 mins.
> 
> Doc came in and said "For 10.5 weeks we should see a heartbeat and we don't"....no words...floored...well according to my husband I said..."but I'm only 7 weeks". How did baby grow 4 weeks in 16days???? My first thought after that was....Oh you are reading the wrong report, that must be the report from April. (Miscarried at 13.5 weeks and was measuring at 10.5)
> 
> I asked for an vaginal ultrasound to make sure because: I don't believe they got it accurate with the dates so maybe they didn't do a thorough enough job to find heartbeat. He said no and asked if I would like to go ahead and schedule a D/C. I said no thank you...and we left.
> 
> So: I realize that I may be in denial and just grasping at straws. I have NEVER not believed everything a doctor has said in my life. I always just assume they know! I have such a strong feeling that they were wrong. The first time I was told no heartbeat at 10.5 weeks and I knew they were right and it was over. I don't necessarily believe that everything is going to be just fine...BUT I guess I should get a second opinion. The spotting has now stopped and I never had any pain or cramping (I did with my last m/c). Does anyone have a clue whats going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> The doctor read the wrong report..... just sinking in for me. Bumper is just perfect. Measuring 8 weeks and 3 days, heartrate is 174 bpm. I am so so happy and so so angry. So what happened is: the doctor I had read the report from my miscarriage in April instead of the current one. (Yes we have already filed a complaint at the hospital, university, ER and my GP has filed his own complaints with each). THANK YOU so much for all of your comments and support. It means so much and I am so happy I get to stick around with you! So: my message is make sure you follow your instincts and are your own primary caregiver first. Doctors don't know everything...I am living/bump growing proof! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better soon.:hugs:Click to expand...

So so glad you questioned it and didn't just go along with the doctor! Congratulations on your healthy bean :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats great news!



Sorry ur feeling ill donna!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

If i only gained 15 lbs itd be a bloody miracle!
With ella igained 50lbs. All my doc said was well lets try to not gain that much this time...lol

I just kind of laughed.. I will eat what i want when i want and i dont care, im pregnant!


----------



## mummy2o

That's brilliant news TT! Glad you got the second opinion!

AFM my ms is going so I'm getting paranoid that I'm having a mc again. I'm 8 weeks today. Isn't that a bit early to get nothing after 4 weeks of almost all day every day!


----------



## wavescrash

I'm in a local mommy group on FB and I asked them today for their 1st trimester nausea relief suggestions and thought I'd share with all of you in case there was one or two you hadn't heard of or tried yet.

-Caffeine free peppermint tea and reeds ginger candies bought at World Market or on Amazon
-Protein bars
-Baked potato with lots of butter and sour cream with salt
-sea bands
-Sucking on hard candy
-"SOUR PATCH KIDS AND SOUR WATERMELON SLICES ...LOTS & LOTS OF THEM SERIOUSLY IT IS THE ONLY THING THAT WORKED FOR ME, I HAD NAUSEA FOR 16WEEKS"
-Vitamin B6
-"Don't ever let your stomach get empty!! Eating little snacks all day is better then eating big meals... I learned quick! If ur craving a bag of chips cuz that will ease your stomach go for it!"
-"Crystallized ginger! It works wonders!! Take small bites!"
-Greek yogurt, lots of protein
-Unisom (or Unisom with B6 before bed.)
-"ONLY thing I found to ease the nauseousness -- I had it severely ( but no throwing up) for 16 weeks...https://www.reedsinc.com/product-category/reeds-ginger-products/"
-Reeds Ginger brew
-"ginger capsules. take one with breakfast and it would last tell dinner. i think i got them at rite aid or cvs"
-triple ginger cookies from Trader Joe's
-ginger, lemonheads, & vit B6
-"drank ginger lemon tea, drank ginger ale, and definitely kept my tummy full"
-Prima Bella Band
-Lemonheads


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I second the potatoes smothered in sourcream butter and salt....and also the candy watermelon slices!


----------



## SimplyCountry

Hi ladies! 

I feel so bad, feel like I haven't responded to the multitude of posts on here... everytime I check in I have about 4-5 pages of back posts to read! :haha:

The sickness is getting to me more and more. I have my OB appointment tomorrow so hopefully he can give me something! 

I got the paperwork back from my ultrasound. They sent me a copy of the report. First line : History: threatened abortion.... I almost lost it. I have no idea why they put that. Maybe because I was before 12 weeks?? So scary! I have had NO bleeding or spotting (I had one day of light brown discharge for like one wipe and that was it.) It was heart wrenching. Then, in the findings the heart rate was 108 with regular rhythm. And then in the conclusion: heart rate is 108 which is somewhat low and further evaluation is needed.... ughhh tugging at the heart strings. :nope:

Oh well I guess I'll see what the doc says tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

How far were u at the scan? My scan at 6+1 was a hb of 102! They told me that was normal since the heart literally just started beating.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Nikkilewis14 said:


> How far were u at the scan? My scan at 6+1 was a hb of 102! They told me that was normal since the heart literally just started beating.

I was measured 6w+4d. Everyone keeps saying I'm soooo early. I'm too early. Idk... I think I'm pretty good.


----------



## DecemberWait

SimplyCountry said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I feel so bad, feel like I haven't responded to the multitude of posts on here... everytime I check in I have about 4-5 pages of back posts to read! :haha:
> 
> The sickness is getting to me more and more. I have my OB appointment tomorrow so hopefully he can give me something!
> 
> I got the paperwork back from my ultrasound. They sent me a copy of the report. First line : History: threatened abortion.... I almost lost it. I have no idea why they put that. Maybe because I was before 12 weeks?? So scary! I have had NO bleeding or spotting (I had one day of light brown discharge for like one wipe and that was it.) It was heart wrenching. Then, in the findings the heart rate was 108 with regular rhythm. And then in the conclusion: heart rate is 108 which is somewhat low and further evaluation is needed.... ughhh tugging at the heart strings. :nope:
> 
> Oh well I guess I'll see what the doc says tomorrow :cloud9:

Have they scheduled you in for another scan? My bean measured 6w4d with a hb of 119bpm then when it should have measured 8w1d it measured 7w6d with a hb of 178... so it went up a ton. Ultrasound techs can also be off on measurements literally the slightest move of a crosshair or the baby curling/uncurling can change measurements by up to a week which is why they allow for a week margin of error with US... what I'm saying is maybe your bean was more like 6w2d or less in which case the hb is normal. Even for 6w4d it could be normal... the heart has just started beating! Try to relax though I know it'll be impossible... I hope they scan you again very soon <3


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I second the potatoes smothered in sourcream butter and salt....and also the candy watermelon slices!

I craved baked potatoes my last pregnancy and have a hankering for mashed potatoes again this time. I also LOVE the watermelon slices and those will work well for something to snack on while at work.


----------



## sparklez

ClaireJ23 said:


> congratulations! Did you know that you are nine times more likely to have twins if you conceive whilst breastfeeding?

Omg no, I'm still bf baby 1. Twins had crossed my mind bc symptoms are worse this time round.


----------



## DecemberWait

I have got to just complain a bit...I feel SO sick today...not only raging nausea (and my god it is raging) but also the worst head cold I think I have ever had. I also am starting to get sciatica so I have had butt pains/upper leg pains. Awesome. I feel like curling into a tiny ball and sleeping away the next four weeks. Doesn't help that my work is zero percent understanding...I worked through lunch to go home early and they ended up making me stay while my eyes were bloodshot and watering, with dark circles under my eyes, my nose running like crazy and me running to the bathroom every five minutes feeling like I have to throw up (but didn't today...yet). I am very very happy to be pregnant but man today just really overwhelmed the crap out of me. I think I will hit the sack early tonight and hope I get some quality rest. :sleep:


----------



## BaniVani

DecemberWait said:


> I have got to just complain a bit...I feel SO sick today...not only raging nausea (and my god it is raging) but also the worst head cold I think I have ever had. I also am starting to get sciatica so I have had butt pains/upper leg pains. Awesome. I feel like curling into a tiny ball and sleeping away the next four weeks. Doesn't help that my work is zero percent understanding...I worked through lunch to go home early and they ended up making me stay while my eyes were bloodshot and watering, with dark circles under my eyes, my nose running like crazy and me running to the bathroom every five minutes feeling like I have to throw up (but didn't today...yet). I am very very happy to be pregnant but man today just really overwhelmed the crap out of me. I think I will hit the sack early tonight and hope I get some quality rest. :sleep:

_________________________________________
Sorry to hear you're having a hard time ;0( I've been chewing a lot of gum after eating--hard candy too. It seems to be working. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BaniVani

Anybody every wake up late at night with hunger pains? Got off work at midnight--tried to sleep, but it's 2:30 am and I'm eating crackers---it's the best thing in the world right now!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hello lovely ladies :)
It's a sweltering 78 degrees here in Alaska, it's been a hot summer. Close to 80 for a few weeks now, unseasonably hot! But I'm glad I will be bigger in the fall and winter. Nice!
Any 35 and older moms on here. This is my first pregnancy at 35, and I've heard vaguely some things about the Harmony and MaterniT21 test. It's tests for chromosomal abnormalities, etc., and I hear it even tells you baby's sex...I believe it's done between 9-13 weeks. Anyone have this test yet or is everyone a lil early for it (that's in the category)


----------



## DaTucker

Just as an FYI: my sister, who is pregnant with her second (due exactly one month before me, February 13 :D) told me about prescription med called Zofran that she swears by for MS and nausea. She said it is one your OB has to call in, but if you're not against medicinal help it's worth asking about at least!


----------



## BaniVani

Hello, I'll be taking the alpha-fetoprotein screening (AFP) test in September, but it's not a risky test. There is another test , amniocentesis and this is a test I refuse to take. 

My aunt had her first baby at 40 and second at 43--both healthy so don't worry too much about being an over 35-year old mother.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. :) I've woke up with a pounding headache I can say ill be so happy once I'm out 1st trimester. Not too long now . I can't wait to c my baba on the scan. I have no reason to think anything is wrong bt u still worry don't u. X


----------



## mummy2o

DaTucker said:


> Just as an FYI: my sister, who is pregnant with her second (due exactly one month before me, February 13 :D) told me about prescription med called Zofran that she swears by for MS and nausea. She said it is one your OB has to call in, but if you're not against medicinal help it's worth asking about at least!

My cousin and I were 3 weeks apart, (he died in a car crash 10 years ago so I'm over it) and we had a lovely photo taken when we're 3+6 weeks old sitting on out grandparents laps at Christmas. I was pretty close to him when we were younger, but my parents moved and we grew apart. It was very nice though :)


----------



## Eltjuh

TT, so glad to hear that everything is ok!!! :hugs: Glad you didn't go with what your doctor said! Can't believe they can be so ignorant!! It's not hard to read the right piece of paper with the right date on it!!! 

Hope you all start feeling better soon!! 

I have been feeling quite alright since I was 8 weeks. Been trying the doppler every now and then, but I think it's just too early! Can't find it yet... Gonna keep trying once a week until we find it! I have to admit I catch myself wondering sometimes what if there's no baby or no heartbeat! Eventhough I know it's early! But then I just tell myself that there are plenty of doctors/midwives that can't find the heartbeat until much later on, hence the reason they don't check until 16+weeks over here in the UK! (cause they don't want to worry anyone unnecessarily)
Anyway, we are off to the Natural History Museum and the Science Museum today!! :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning

Im ok today just craving fruits.

I do suffer from MS but its not so bad after the doc put me on ASIC tablets.
Some of you should try this.

I hope you girls feel better soon and to TT Im glad everything is going well :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Yayyyy I've got my scan date !! :D 20th august at 10.40am ! Ill be 12+1 , just under 3 weeks to go can't wait to c my baba x


----------



## Blessedbaby

donnarobinson said:


> Yayyyy I've got my scan date !! :D 20th august at 10.40am ! Ill be 12+1 , just under 3 weeks to go can't wait to c my baba x

:thumbup: awesome news

I got mine 17 August I will be just over 9 weeks ... cant wait :happydance:


----------



## waiting4damon

Hi all!
Well, my lab results weren't horrid as I had feared; the only abnormal result was my urine culture--my evil OB had me scared half to death that something was seriously wrong. I am changing physicians as soon as possible. :)
The last day or two I've been blessed with a bit of morning sickness reprieve; thank God.
How are you all?

Bani Vani: seeing your posts always make me happy :) You remind me very much of a friend of mine that splits her time between NYC and Madrid. <3


----------



## ClaireJ23

sparklez said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> congratulations! Did you know that you are nine times more likely to have twins if you conceive whilst breastfeeding?
> 
> Omg no, I'm still bf baby 1. Twins had crossed my mind bc symptoms are worse this time round.Click to expand...

Yes, I'm still bf #1 too, but my symptoms are similar to last time. Still statistically a small chance, 1.1% chance of twins normally and 12.4% chance whilst bf. (Is based on a scientific study by Dr Gary Steinman if you want to google it).

Also, at my age (37) I am 4x more likely to have twins than if I were 20 years younger. So I do think it is a possibility.


----------



## LisK

TTLiveADream said:


> TTLiveADream said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I'm going to dive right in because I am so emotional and confused. Here is a timeline... If any of you have ideas or answers that would be great. Just so you know I am going in first thing Monday morning to see my doc and get this sorted out. I had a loss in April, so I am just hoping for the best.
> 
> June 1st: LMP
> July 11th: 1st u/s measuring 5w5d with a heartbeat rate of 107
> July 27th: slight spotting (LIGHT pink/brown) for about 2 hours. didn't even come out on a pad, just when I wiped. Decided to go to ER just to double check. Got an ultrasound (abdominal) WITHOUT a completely full bladder. The tech didn't really even dig/push hard. It took about 7 mins.
> 
> Doc came in and said "For 10.5 weeks we should see a heartbeat and we don't"....no words...floored...well according to my husband I said..."but I'm only 7 weeks". How did baby grow 4 weeks in 16days???? My first thought after that was....Oh you are reading the wrong report, that must be the report from April. (Miscarried at 13.5 weeks and was measuring at 10.5)
> 
> I asked for an vaginal ultrasound to make sure because: I don't believe they got it accurate with the dates so maybe they didn't do a thorough enough job to find heartbeat. He said no and asked if I would like to go ahead and schedule a D/C. I said no thank you...and we left.
> 
> So: I realize that I may be in denial and just grasping at straws. I have NEVER not believed everything a doctor has said in my life. I always just assume they know! I have such a strong feeling that they were wrong. The first time I was told no heartbeat at 10.5 weeks and I knew they were right and it was over. I don't necessarily believe that everything is going to be just fine...BUT I guess I should get a second opinion. The spotting has now stopped and I never had any pain or cramping (I did with my last m/c). Does anyone have a clue whats going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> The doctor read the wrong report..... just sinking in for me. Bumper is just perfect. Measuring 8 weeks and 3 days, heartrate is 174 bpm. I am so so happy and so so angry. So what happened is: the doctor I had read the report from my miscarriage in April instead of the current one. (Yes we have already filed a complaint at the hospital, university, ER and my GP has filed his own complaints with each). THANK YOU so much for all of your comments and support. It means so much and I am so happy I get to stick around with you! So: my message is make sure you follow your instincts and are your own primary caregiver first. Doctors don't know everything...I am living/bump growing proof! :cloud9:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling better soon.:hugs:Click to expand...

Good god, that doctor is so incompetent!!!! Thank god you didn't take him up on his offer of a D&C! I'm so glad you have filed complaints.


----------



## donnarobinson

Been to the doctors. My keytones have got worse there now +++ was ++ last time . Doctor sed keytones won't hurt baby n theyl go wen I eat n drink properly I'm not dehdrayting he sed , they won't admit me to hosp unless I'm bein sick constant give me anti sickness tabs bt sed there not knw to do harm in pregnancy bt they aren't know as safe either . So dno wether to take them x


----------



## wannabubba#4

TTlive-OMG that is awful... and wonderful. Cannot believe the incompetence of the doctor and am so glad that you and little bubs are doing well still <3

Helllo Ladies !!! Wow I have missed loads;and tbh have not read all through yet but I will lol - just got back from our hols this morning and have my first mw appointment this afternoon and am 8w5d yay!!!! No MS yet, been a bit more tired (but then 44C heat of holidays does that lol) and hugely bloated belly and still sore boobs but otherwise feeling fab :D Hope everything is okay with little one, past pregnancies have had MS and bit weird not to this time 

Anyway off to read a few more pages to catch up xxx


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh donna, please take care! Did he give you any advice on how to eat and drink more? And yay for a scan date. :)


----------



## Shabutie

TT that is great news! Like you said, should always go with your instinct!

Yay for the scan Donna, I know what you mean about the worry thing. I constantly check once ive been to the toilet and wiped, to see if there is any blood. Ive had no reason to think I would be, its just an old habit I think!


----------



## LaDY

Hey ladies...hope you are all keeping well... 

Donna...have you just totally lost your appetite due to sickness? xx


----------



## DecemberWait

Thankfully I slept pretty well last night but I did wake up several times due to having to pee. I still feel really miserable this morning...I wish I could stay home but my job doesn't offer paid sick days. I hope the rest of this week flies by.


----------



## J_Lynn

I have found a solution to my getting up 56 times during the night to pee problem. I just take one of my allergy pills before bed and I am knocked out until morning. I have to pee like 6 gallons when I do wake up, but I am SO happy to finally be able to sleep through the whole night!! haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I lived off zofran in my first pregnancy... It makes u sleepy but i was able to stomach food andkeep myself out of the hospital from not eating and having ketones... It had no effects on my little girl.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I still cant beleive im almost 9 weeks and almost out of first tri! My morning sickness is gone, my boobs are still sore and im eating like crazy, super tired but other than that i feel pretty good!


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I lived off zofran in my first pregnancy... It makes u sleepy but i was able to stomach food andkeep myself out of the hospital from not eating and having ketones... It had no effects on my little girl.

What are ketones? I keep seeing everyone chat about them, but I am so confused as to what it is.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ketones are no good lol.... Whathappens is when u dont eat ( because u dont feel well or sick) ur body will go to ur muscles and fat and digest them in order to have fuel. The digestion causes ketones which make u even more sick and feel nauseous. They also make u vomit.... I get them everytime im sick because im diabetic but pregnant women get them to if their not eating enough or have morning sickness...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It is best to flush them out of ur system w lots of fluids and eating healthily, but sometimesit becomes too much andthey will put uin the hospital to flush them out with a drip.... Alsoin the hospital they give u iv fluids to act as food so no more ketones are made.


----------



## J_Lynn

Yeah ......... that does not sound like fun at all :(


----------



## TTLiveADream

Wow, I hope everyone can get over this ms hurdle and on to the second trimester (I am imagining the second trimester as me, with a really cute bump, in cute maternity clothes...also I am shopping for baby stuff and I have two carts!). Right....one can hope? I am feeling a little woozy today. Major backache from lots of standing at work. I am trying to move past the upset of the weekend (TRYING...it's hard). Thank you for all of your comments!:hugs: I just got a call that I have to go and give a statement in 2 weeks (at the ethics board review in the hosp) and I should have one prepared. 

Anyways, I am having issues with eating...but not with cooking! I have decided to do a lot of freezer cooking starting now and into the 2nd tri so I can have some great homemade meals for the third tri and when baby arrives. I have 3 freezers (i know lol) and do a lot of canning. Any suggestions of what you like to keep in your freezer?


----------



## AC1987

Hey ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

i'm not :haha: but ahh well!


----------



## MrsPhez

Just thought I'd drop in and say I've finally got my scan date when I'll be 12+4. It's 22nd August. 3 weeks to go...
All well my end, waiting patiently....


----------



## JessesGirl29

I've got my first ultrasound tomorrow at 8 + 3. It's a dating ultrasound which they do earlier in Canada I think. I'm excited as all heck and also have that irrational fear that there will be nothing in there and they'll say to me, "ummmm you are totally not pregnant stupid!" (I know, I know). I'll be ready to breathe a lot easier after this but all in all Ive found myself feeling really positive and think that I'll be fine :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. Erm no he just said try to drink lots and try eat little and often bt as long as I'm drinking ill be ok. 

I'm going to take the anti sickness tablets if I really need them. I'm having period type cramps today which I hate bt ino are a good sign everythings growing . 
Yeh I check 4 blood everytime as well x


----------



## wavescrash

At work and had some brown spotting :/ my cervix feels open so I'm heading to the er :/


----------



## LaDY

Oh I do feel for you Donna...hope the tablets do the trick! xx


----------



## J_Lynn

wavescrash said:


> At work and had some brown spotting :/ my cervix feels open so I'm heading to the er :/

Keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## J_Lynn

I kept telling myself that I was not going to buy any maternity clothes until after the 12 week ultrasound - but I got an email today and they're having a buy 2 get 1 free sale on all the clearance items, so I cracked. Not only is it all on clearance - but the buy 2 get 1 deal is just too good to pass up for maternity clothes! So I got 7 shirts and 2 pairs of jeans for $116 after tax and shipping. All long sleeve shirts for fall/winter and jeans so I am excited to get them. I won't wear anything until my 12 week scan -- just in case -- but I am going back home for the Minnesota State Fair at the end of next month and I cannot even begin to think about not being comfortable walking around eating all day, so I had to do something and that price was too good to pass up!!!

So if any of you are looking for maternity clothes for cheap - go check out Motherhood Maternitys website, they're clearing it out! :)


----------



## moondust7

J_Lynn have a BLAST at the MN state fair!! I really want to go back for that sometime! 

I have my first u/s in 1 week (next Wed.). I have a UTI, and have been taking antibiotics (cephalexin). They finally seem to be working. I have a ton of acne, but not a whole lot of nausea. I'm looking forward to seeing how this baby is looking next week.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I got motherhood maternity stuff the other day with that sale! I got some grey yoga pants, a long sun dress and two tops with lace on top! So cute!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh no waves! Hope everything is ok!


----------



## LaDY

Hope all is ok Waves...thinking of you xxx


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh wave- hope all is well. Sending warm thoughts.


----------



## lovelymiss

Glad I am not the only one buying maternity stuff!

I got a pair of jeans, black yoga pants and three 3/4 sleeve tops off Craigslist for $20. All are in GREAT shape and from Motherhood Maternity. I'm about to check out Clearance. I am going to need work pants, skirts and dresses. I can only wear jeans on Fridays. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## LisK

J_Lynn said:


> I kept telling myself that I was not going to buy any maternity clothes until after the 12 week ultrasound - but I got an email today and they're having a buy 2 get 1 free sale on all the clearance items, so I cracked. Not only is it all on clearance - but the buy 2 get 1 deal is just too good to pass up for maternity clothes! So I got 7 shirts and 2 pairs of jeans for $116 after tax and shipping. All long sleeve shirts for fall/winter and jeans so I am excited to get them. I won't wear anything until my 12 week scan -- just in case -- but I am going back home for the Minnesota State Fair at the end of next month and I cannot even begin to think about not being comfortable walking around eating all day, so I had to do something and that price was too good to pass up!!!
> 
> So if any of you are looking for maternity clothes for cheap - go check out Motherhood Maternitys website, they're clearing it out! :)

Thanks for this tip! I am already wearing maternity clothes because nothing fits and I have nothing for summer (May 1 due date when I was pregnant with DD). I bought a bunch of tops - yay!


----------



## LisK

wavescrash said:


> At work and had some brown spotting :/ my cervix feels open so I'm heading to the er :/

I hope everything is okay, Amanda!


----------



## mummy2o

wavescrash said:


> At work and had some brown spotting :/ my cervix feels open so I'm heading to the er :/

Keep us updated. Sure everything is fine :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I hope all is ok waves, 
I tried to eat some tea. Ate so much and threw it up :( defo getting the anti sickness tablets from the chemist tomoz. X all I've ate today is some soft mints and a sarnie . The bit of chinese that I threw up :( I'm in bed now and my neighbours are bein so loud x


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> I hope all is ok waves,
> I tried to eat some tea. Ate so much and threw it up :( defo getting the anti sickness tablets from the chemist tomoz. X all I've ate today is some soft mints and a sarnie . The bit of chinese that I threw up :( I'm in bed now and my neighbours are bein so loud x

Donna, you should try the travel sickness bands!! I found they helped!! Eventhough my MS wasn't very bad, but I've heard of a lot of other people that used them and swear by them!! You can get them from boots or a pharmacy (I got mine in Tesco, from the pharmacy there). They cost about £7 but they do seem to work!! 
You could always try them!!


----------



## Eltjuh

wavescrash, hope everything is ok!!! Keep us updated!! :hugs:



I've had a very long day today... we went to the Natural History Museum (in London) then had a little picnic in Hyde Park, then went to the science museum and after that we went to Harrods! Couldn't believe hubby had never been to Harrods before!! He always used to say: why do people want to go there?? it's a shop... a very overpriced shop!! :dohh: but he liked it today!! 
Anyway, like I said it was a very long day so I'm off to bed now!! 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Wavescrash sending you good vibes and keeping my fingers crossed for you that everything is fine and it's just some normal pregnancy spotting. :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

Waves, I hope all is well. I had red blood in my cm and my cervix felt open but they said it was all due to cervical irritation and my cervix was closed on the inside and nice and long with a healthy baby...I hope you will get the same report <3


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks so much everyone!

Went to the er and they did an internal and my cervix was closed, she didn't see any active bleeding. Ultrasound showed a fetal pole, baby measuring 6 weeks 6 days and a heart rate of 153bpm. The ultrasound report made mention of a possible small hemorrhaging corpus luteum cyst on my right ovary which is funny because my last scan said my corpus luteum was on the left side. The er doc was the same one I saw with my m/c last month and he was real nice. My hcg is over 44,000 and he gave me a prescription for Zofran for nausea and gave me another RHOgam shot for having a negative blood type so I guess everything's okay.


----------



## Disneylovers

Keeping you and baby in our thoughts wavescrash! I hope it's the same as some of us have experienced, and turns out to be just hormones or something else completely normal!


We Just got home from our first OB appointment, I'm glad that I didn't listen to the online reviews of my OB, she's actually really caring and makes you feel relaxed, screw Yelp LOL

She told us the reason why baby couldn't be seen on our ER ultrasound, baby is hiding directly behind the yolk sac and was tiny obviously (that's what we had figured anyway) and Baby sleeps like it's mummy... in a Ball! haha we got to watch baby's heartbeat and it eventually un-rolled a bit... enough to see it's arm buds :happydance: We've nicknamed him/her a hedgehog :haha:

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/3.jpg

Nice to know that our insurance covers everything 100% and no copays until delivery day and then it's only $125-150 for a regular delivery, c-section is a little more.


----------



## DecemberWait

That is great news! Such a strong hb for that stage :) Congrats!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Wavescrash great news that everything is ok.
Ladies I hope your ms dissipates soon! 
Disneylovers- great scan! So exciting :)

Afm - still no more symptoms. Perma bloat now from morning and worse at night. Really wishing my sore boobs would come back or at least get something to complain about and know everything is ok.

Scan booked for this sat so looking forward to making sure Nugget is all snugged up


----------



## minni2906

Waves- glad all looked well at the ER. Hopefully there will be no more scares.
Disney- awesome scan!! Love the "hedgehog" nickname! 

Had my first doctor appointment yesterday and the doctor did a trans ultrasound and saw heartbeat flickers. :) but she also gave me a script to go to advanced radiology for a scan. Drew more blood and I am nervous because my progesterone is down to 7.2. :( She has me on a progesterone supplement to try to keep them up until second tri when the placenta kicks in.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Great news both for Wavescrash and DisneyLovers. YES! (and all the haters say that first trimester is filled with doom and gloom) sometimes it's just the normal worries we all have and everything ends with a happy ending. :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok. I'm tired my little man had me up b4 6 again! I hope he starts sleeping better lol. Yeh hun I'm gna try the sickness braclets. :) thank u4 telling me about them x


----------



## Blessedbaby

Waves so glad everything is going well

I got the rest of the afternoon off so im leaving in a bit.

Im very sick today but im braving it out, cant wait to get home and hit the sack :sleep:

ladies take care of yourselves and your beans from a cold SA mwah


----------



## wannabubba#4

great news and great pic of your little hedgehog waves xxx

Can hardly wait for our scan, everyone seems to be getting them or has had them lol; I have still about 3 weeks to go for mine; and maybe a little more lol -should be sometime between 11w-14w5d - oh well, we have been knowingly pregnant now for almost 6weeks and that passed reasonably quickly lol

Hope all mummies and bumps are good today xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Couldn't sleep last night thinking about my ultrasound today. I guess it's just brought up feelings from my early miscarriage I thought were healed and okay. I found out there was no baby in an ultrasound clinic that full of heavily pregnant women and although the tech couldn't say anything, I knew there was nothing in my uterus from what I saw. Then they were scared about ectopic so I had to keep having more ultrasounds and it was just devastating. My heart broke and innocence of my first pregnancy was gone and now Im just scared. My logical brain knows that I'll probably be fine but my emotional brain knows today could be the day I find out something's not right, there is no heartbeat or anything at all. 
Send me your good vibes ladies! I'm scared poopless. :nope:


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless u hun, its normal to be nervous. I'm sure everything is just fine . Thinking of you. Happy thoughts hun x


JessesGirl29 said:


> Couldn't sleep last night thinking about my ultrasound today. I guess it's just brought up feelings from my early miscarriage I thought were healed and okay. I found out there was no baby in an ultrasound clinic that full of heavily pregnant women and although the tech couldn't say anything, I knew there was nothing in my uterus from what I saw. Then they were scared about ectopic so I had to keep having more ultrasounds and it was just devastating. My heart broke and innocence of my first pregnancy was gone and now Im just scared. My logical brain knows that I'll probably be fine but my emotional brain knows today could be the day I find out something's not right, there is no heartbeat or anything at all.
> Send me your good vibes ladies! I'm scared poopless. :nope:


----------



## wannabubba#4

JessesGirl29 said:


> Couldn't sleep last night thinking about my ultrasound today. I guess it's just brought up feelings from my early miscarriage I thought were healed and okay. I found out there was no baby in an ultrasound clinic that full of heavily pregnant women and although the tech couldn't say anything, I knew there was nothing in my uterus from what I saw. Then they were scared about ectopic so I had to keep having more ultrasounds and it was just devastating. My heart broke and innocence of my first pregnancy was gone and now Im just scared. My logical brain knows that I'll probably be fine but my emotional brain knows today could be the day I find out something's not right, there is no heartbeat or anything at all.
> Send me your good vibes ladies! I'm scared poopless. :nope:

Hoping everything goes wonderfully for you xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

JessesGirl I'm sure everything will be fine but I totally know how you feel. First tri is rough especially after a loss :hugs:


I thought my morning sickness couldn't get any worse but I was wrong. All foods make me feel sick now. I think my taking Tylenol for my head cold is making things worse but I keep getting a fever and I know it can be bad to have a fever while pregnant so I keep taking the Tylenol to keep it down. Last night it was 99.5 now it's 89.8 so hopefully it's breaking and I can stop the Tylenol because I really think it's upsetting my stomach even more. Day three of working sick... ugh. Can't wait until the weekend when I can curl up in a ball and sleep!


----------



## Eltjuh

JessesGirl29 said:


> Couldn't sleep last night thinking about my ultrasound today. I guess it's just brought up feelings from my early miscarriage I thought were healed and okay. I found out there was no baby in an ultrasound clinic that full of heavily pregnant women and although the tech couldn't say anything, I knew there was nothing in my uterus from what I saw. Then they were scared about ectopic so I had to keep having more ultrasounds and it was just devastating. My heart broke and innocence of my first pregnancy was gone and now Im just scared. My logical brain knows that I'll probably be fine but my emotional brain knows today could be the day I find out something's not right, there is no heartbeat or anything at all.
> Send me your good vibes ladies! I'm scared poopless. :nope:

Oh I know what that's like!! :hugs:
I had a mc at 6+2 last time, went for an ultrasound as I was bleeding and they said there was nothing there to indicate pregnancy. There was a sac but no baby! I'm kind of scared now to have our scan!! It's still 3 weeks to go but I'm scared that by that time I've been thinking I'v been pregnant for 10 weeks and there is nothing there! :nope: But at the same time I kind of know that it'll be ok! 

Even with my first pregnancy I went to my scan thinking: what if there's nothing in there??? But it was sooooo nice to see our little baby bouncing around in there!!! I'm sure you'll be fine!! Good luck! :hugs: And keep us updated!


----------



## sparklez

Jesses girl, fingers crossed hope all goes well for you xx

December try soaking socks in apple cider vinegar then rinsing, put then on and put dry socks over the top. It's an amazing drug free fever cure, use it anytime meg had fever that lasts a few days.


----------



## LaDY

Wavescrash...glad all is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## HockeyWife86

JG honey thinking of you. My heart is all over the place thinking of scans from my mc so feel your nervousness. Let us know how you go x


----------



## mummy2o

Not sure if its my place to stay but on the TTC group we're on Mrs A posted this



Mrs A said:


> Just wanted to update, I've just arrived home after a 5 night hospital stay. I had a cervical ectopic and tried medical management which failed. So had to have a dec yesterday.
> 
> I'm not 100% we'll be ttc xx

Please think of her as its not easy.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Ohhhh Mrs.A I'm so sorry!!!!! 

My baby is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
What a moment to see my little sea monkey floating around in there.....the second I saw something in there I started breathing. The tech said the baby was measuring right on, everything looked good and I got to see the little heartbeat just flickering away like crazy!!! She asked me if I wanted to hear it and I was overjoyed to hear that tiny little heart just pumping away like crazy (163). I held it together and then got in the car and burst in to tears......tears of happiness that its all okay. I was just preparing for the worst and didn't even let my guard down until the car door shut. I didn't even get a picture I was so In The Zone of 'being ready'. I think I need to go back at 11 weeks for prenatal screening and I'll get one then. I'll never forget what I saw anyways :) what a miracle!!!!


----------



## lovelymiss

:hugs: Oh Mrs. A, I am just so sorry.


----------



## lovelymiss

Wonderful news, JessesGirl!!


----------



## lovelymiss

Had my first appointment today! First thing was the trans ultrasound. I got to see my little peanut *sigh of relief* and the flickering HB of 150. THEN... I got to HEAR the heartbeat. I loved everyone in the office. I am so exited.

https://i43.tinypic.com/xbbpjb.jpg

Next appointment is September 4th and we'll get another ultrasound. Hopefully DH can be there! My mom was with me this time.


----------



## Eltjuh

So sorry Mrs A!!! Hope you're gonna be ok!! :hugs:


I was supposed to have my mw come round to my house for my booking in appointment, about an hour ago. So I rang them half an hour ago to see what was going on, if maybe I put the wrong date down. Turned out that the mw's car had broken down and she didn't have my phone number.... So I won't see her until monday now! :dohh: I'm a bit bummed, but then again, it's only a booking appointment which isn't very interesting anyway.


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry MrsA -hope you are recovering okay and feel a bit better soon, thinking of you and sending you big hugs xxxx


----------



## moondust7

So sorry MrsA. Hugs. 

Wavescrash - so glad to hear everything is ok.


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry mrs a , big hugs x 
All I've ate today is a sausage roll. :( x and some mints x


----------



## AC1987

I probably won't get a scan til end of sept, seems forever from now!! :wacko: I don't know if I'll be able to wait that long.


----------



## LaDY

Thinking of you Mrs A :hugs: xx


----------



## Shabutie

:hugs: MrsA, take time to recover.



AC1987 said:


> I probably won't get a scan til end of sept, seems forever from now!! :wacko: I don't know if I'll be able to wait that long.

Mine wont be till around that time, and seems forever away. Wish I could have one around 8 weeks for the reassurance, as our old hospital fobbed us off last time, then one around 12 weeks to check baby is growing healthy.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Shouts to all the mommies who had recent scares or were nervous beyond words. Glad to hear such great results for everyone. :happydance:
My thoughts and prayers go out to MrsA. Speedy recovery. :kiss:

Went to the OB yesterday for post appointment from my U/S. I have luteneal cysts on both overies, which explains my severe cramping all the darn time. :growlmad: Baby measured 6w4d with a 108 hb rate. :? I thought that was pretty good. But my dr says it's low. He is sending me to a maternity medical specialist at the local hospital to get another ultrasound. They specialize in fetal medicine and only focus on fetal ultrasounds so they will give me the best information possible. The ultrasound takes about 45 minutes and then an hour later the doctor comes in to talk to you about everything. Appointment is Monday so I should be measuring 7w6d. Just hoping my little nugget stays strong. :cloud9:
MS has taken over my life. I asked the dr about Zofran and he subscribed a newer drug that's been FDA approved for pregnant woman and it's supposed to be a lot better than Zofran. I really hope so. I've never felt so ill in all my life. :sick:


----------



## minni2906

Official: First scan next Wednesday at 3:15!


----------



## Lionchild

Hi Everyone! Congrats on all your BFPs!! 

I'm close to 6 weeks pregnant with my first, and I'd like to join the thread. I just turned 32 and DH is just about to turn 33. We have been together for 10 years. DH and I got a wonderful surprise on July 16th. After TTC for 15 months with one early loss, we decided we needed a break and decided to NTNP. To our surprise, on our second month of NTNP and only BDing 3 times the whole cycle (only one time that could have been in the fertile window), we somehow wound up pregnant! :shrug: I'll take it! 

I had a beta on the day I got my BFP (July 16). It was 26. Two days later it was 81. I just had another beta today. It was 10089! :happydance: I have one more scheduled in two days, but I'm feeling positive that this is my sticky one! 

I'm estimating the due date to be March 28th, but that will likely change by a day or two. I have no idea when I O'd (or even when we exactly :sex:) because I truly was NTNP, so this date is based upon my typical O date.

I look forward to getting to know you all over the next 8-9 months! I know nothing about being a mom, so I'm hoping I can learn a lot from everyone on here and share ideas and resources.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry Mrs A!



so nice to see such great scans ladies.. were all trucking along!

I feel like im in the twilight zone recently. Ive had a very crabby baby who wont nap during the day and i just feel like tryig to get her down is taking over my life!! Ohhhhh the joys. :)

My nausea still hasnt bothered me recently, just my sore boobs and tiredness. Hmmmm... my next doctor apptmnt is aug 12th or 13th and i will just have the doppler, no scan... my next ultrasound is at the end of august I think august 27th?? i will be 12 weeks and they will do the NT scan and the bloodwork that goes along with it.... ahhh.


----------



## ruby83

Welcome Lionchild!


----------



## AllisMommy

Hi girls!! I've been MIA for awhile! I spent the weekend so sick and unable to do anything. Nausea and dizziness and fatigue. Monday I finally asked MW for a prescription for zofran. Feel better now except now I'm constipated!!! It's awful :,(


----------



## wavescrash

Hey all. So sorry to hear, Mrs A :(

So I was prescribed Zofran yesterday and took it last night but I was already feeling pretty nauseous so it didn't really have much effect. Took it first thing this morning & felt better most of today than I normally do. However, instead of nausea I was hit with the worst gas pains ever while at work. They were crippling and felt like actual labor contractions. I knew it was just gas because I would get relief but it was still so painful. And then I had to go to the bathroom and let's just say that took awhile but I apparently cleared out my system and the cramps subsided until this evening. I'm going to go ahead and blame the Zofran causing constipation for the pains lol. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## Shabutie

So I cant sleep and its getting on my nerves! Just cant shut down. :(


----------



## JessesGirl29

Welcome lionchild :flower:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hello ladies ;) hope everyone is doing well!
I had my first official prenatal appt. today, mainly health questions, height/weight and labs...
I'm scheduled the 8th for a dating u/s, and the MaterniT21 test which tests for genetic disorders, etc., and it's always leaves one apprehensive and a bit nervous to get those tests done, but it does tell you the gender of your baby in the first trimester, so that's pretty interesting to know I will most likely know the gender right around 11-12 weeks. This is the first pregnancy I've had being 35 or older so I'm hoping for a good outcome, and I also hope for healthy babies for all you lovely ladies as well...
:)


----------



## Disneylovers

How did I miss the post on Mrs A :( I'm so sorry, you are in our thoughts :hugs:

As for the zofran constipation, I get that and cramps from it but they pass. I figured I'd rather have that over the constant nausea. If I don't take it a few hours before bed, I'm pretty much guaranteed have a terrible time sleeping because it feels worse when I lay down. Sure, they tell you to lay on your left side when you sleep because it's better for preventing still births/improving circulation but they dont tell you it slows down digestion too :dohh:

On the good side, taking the zofran is definitely helping me, I haven't lost anymore weight and I actually put 2lbs back on :winkwink: And I managed to eat half my dinner, chicken with a mix of steamed veggies in gravy. I knew I had no hope of eating it all but I did better than I thought! I loved the gravy that much that I was contemplating watering it down to drink the rest of it... :blush: Gosh that makes me feel weird but hey I've always loved gravy. Whenever we had roast dinners as a kid I would swamp my plate with gravy so much that my Mum would ask if I wanted some roast dinner with my gravy haha!


----------



## ruby83

Hahah I love gravy too, and now you have made me feel like it!!! Might need to whip up a roast this weekend! ;-)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. My son keeps getting me up at 6am is killing me lol. He's 18 months old this month don't no where time has gone, he doesn't have bottles in the day he has a beaker bt has a bottle to go to sleep with . Which I'm trying to stop as of today. Wish me luck lol. X
I can't believe I'm 10 weeks on monday :) been having a few cramps. Still got headaches and sore boobs at night , stil feeling sick but wasn't to bad yday x


----------



## Mrs.B.

My daughter was us at 4 then gets up at 6. Between that work and general first tri tiredness I am a zombie!! 

MS kicked in yesterday. I feel horrendous. Least with my daughter one I had been sick I felt better for the day, not this time, I feel foggy and sick still :-(


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome lionchild.

AFM the only thing left is swore boobs. So I'm now doing all my pre-pregnancy stuff and enjoy it again. The only other thing is I sleep more at night, which I may have to change once college starts in September, but I'm really positive about the whole experience now.


----------



## DecemberWait

Feeling much much better today thankfully my cold is subsiding and I've been sleeping great. Not as nauseous either, even managed to eat a bagel with cream cheese this morning! Unfortunately I am constipated so I'll have to figure out something for that, hopefully a lot of water this weekend will help! So glad it's Friday.


----------



## ruby83

December- I have been drinking juice mixed with some psyllium husk at night to help with my constipation. It is all natural and very gentle but helps the bowls get moving! ;-)


----------



## LisK

I found that apricots really helped with constipation when I was pregnant with DD. I haven't had that lovely symptom yet this pregnancy. You could always try prunes!

10 weeks tomorrow! I am going on vacation next week to the beach which I am very excited about. And I picked up baby's heartbeat with my home Doppler this morning (only for a second). Yay!


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat, LisK!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

So glad the March Monkey Mommas are starting to feel better!!!

Time is moving so fast now.....we'll be out of first trimester before we know it!


----------



## Eltjuh

Grapes are also good to prevent/get rid of constipation! So if you like grapes, start eating them!! They're healthy aswell, so a good snack!

I'm 9 weeks today, gonna try our doppler again tonight, though I'm still sceptical about finding the HB. Might still be too early! Not entirely sure where to look either - pretty low down I'd say! Anyone got any tips??


----------



## LisK

Eltjuh said:


> Grapes are also good to prevent/get rid of constipation! So if you like grapes, start eating them!! They're healthy aswell, so a good snack!
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today, gonna try our doppler again tonight, though I'm still sceptical about finding the HB. Might still be too early! Not entirely sure where to look either - pretty low down I'd say! Anyone got any tips??

I found it just above the hairline, pressing down hard, with the Doppler pointing down at a pretty extreme angle.


----------



## mummy2o

Woot I felt sick doing some shopping in ASDA today. I wasn't a happy customer, as I was trying not to be sick on my shopping! Its terrible I still don't fancy food.


----------



## Eltjuh

mummy2o said:


> Woot I felt sick doing some shopping in ASDA today. I wasn't a happy customer, as I was trying not to be sick on my shopping! Its terrible I still don't fancy food.

You could always order it online, then you can either have it delivered or pick it up, that way you won't have to spend too much time in the shop walking through the aisles with all the sights and smells! 
I order mine online mainly cause we don't have a car and it's much cheaper, as I can buy much more and take more advantage of the offers that way! Also you're not so tempted to put this in your trolley, and that, and oh that looks nice! And you can keep an eye on how much you're spending!

Hopefully you'll get your appetite back soon though!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

LisK said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Grapes are also good to prevent/get rid of constipation! So if you like grapes, start eating them!! They're healthy aswell, so a good snack!
> 
> I'm 9 weeks today, gonna try our doppler again tonight, though I'm still sceptical about finding the HB. Might still be too early! Not entirely sure where to look either - pretty low down I'd say! Anyone got any tips??
> 
> I found it just above the hairline, pressing down hard, with the Doppler pointing down at a pretty extreme angle.Click to expand...

Ahw thank you!! Did you find it's better with a full bladder or an empty one?? 
I'm a bit bummed about my doppler, cause the way the 'wand' is shaped it's hard to angle it. Most dopplers have a straight wand and then the end is the bit you listen with, but mine is straight but the 'listening' bit is on the side.... so I hold it horizontal instead of vertical, if that makes sense...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

if anyone didnt read my post on the facebook page i had bleeding last night and this morning so my doc called me in for a scan! baby heartrate was 176bpm and everything is growing perfectly! they did find a yeast infection so thats crumby, but otherwise everything is ok!


----------



## Eltjuh

Glad to hear everything is ok Nikki!! :hugs: 


we tried finding baby's hb again tonight... we both think we had it once or twice, but only for a second! So we'll have to try again I guess!! At least we have a better idea of where it is (if we DID in fact hear it!)


----------



## HockeyWife86

Nikki great news!

Development scan showed nugget measuring 7+2 heatbeat at 146bpm. Hubby's first scan too!
Another development scan next week. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Disneylovers

Lovely news Nikki! Now we just have to tell all our, blueberries, raspberries, olives, etc to behave and no more scaring us all!

Our 5th wedding anniversary was today, we had planned on going out somewhere fancy for lunch but instead we both had bad nausea (Dh's is from the humidity/heat) so we got some indian food from trader joes and had a cozy little dinner at home. which has been repeating on me since! But it was tasty :)

We exchanged cards with my in-laws, they gave us an anniversary card and we gave them one with copies of our scans, they promptly put them all on the fridge :happydance: They're so happy to have another grandchild on the way. Dh's parent's are older, they're actually in their 80's now! They couldn't conceive their own kids so they adopted Dh as a baby, then another boy and then finally a girl. My MIL is thankful to hopefully be around to see another baby join the family, I told her I seriously doubt she is going anywhere in the next year at least! I swear she has more energy than I do!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok. I'm sure my son knows how tired I am he use. to sleep til half 7 now its half 6 . I'm shattered x


----------



## Eltjuh

My son always gets up between 6 and 6.30, but I refuse to get up until 7! He plays in his room or gets up and turns the telly on! (he's almost 2.5 though, but even before he used to just play in his room!)
I'm not sure how I'm gonna manage the nightwakings again with this next one though! haha and then get up early! And my son doesn't nap during the day anymore so I'm probably gonna turn into permanent zombie! :haha: He should be going to nursery then though, as he'll be 3 when this one is born! so I guess I could get some sleep in the morning when he's at nursery


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh my son will play in his cot and ill put tv on for him. But he moans lol. Ino I was saying the same to my oh . Lool x 
Aww my son wil be 2 when this ones born x


----------



## LaDY

Glad your ok Nikki! xx 

Eltju and Donna...were both of your babies planned? Sometimes I wish I had left a smaller age group between my son and this baby as there will be nearly a 6 year difference...however when I look at it my son will be so excited to be my little helper!! xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh they were both planned for me hun, 
As it took me 3 years to conceive my son,we wasn't preventing after him. I new I wanted a close age gap so they can grow up together . He will defo be ur little helper x


----------



## DecemberWait

Lots of great scans, how awesome! I felt better yesterday but worse today...so much congestion and woke up at around 6am feeling like I was going to throw up! Interesting since yesterday I wasn't really nauseous at all. I know as you get closer to the placenta taking over symptoms can really wax and wane...I just can't wait until August 26 for my next scan...I have tried my doppler twice this week but couldn't pick up anything other than my own HB and my arteries which I think is normal for this stage. Just trying to stay relaxed and hope for the best...first tri is really sucky!


----------



## AllisMommy

We had our second viability scan and saw our little heart beat! 148bpm of pure love! :)
It was my fiancées first scan so he was really excited. Next appt is Aug 28. Yay!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel a cold coming on! :( sore throat and stuffy stuffy nose! Boo!


----------



## Lionchild

Great news on the scans, Disney, Hockey and Allis!! Congrats!!

I hope all you current moms to LOs can find a way to get some sleep. I'm so exhausted all the time, and I'm getting lots of sleep. I can imagine how difficult it is for you moms.


----------



## loulabump

Finding it so hard to keep up to date with this thread! I'm am sick, sick, sick of feeling sick! Today has been the mildest for almost 2 weeks which I am very glad of so I tried to catch up but theres just so much! So ill just say congratulations to all who have had lovely scans and ill try to keep up better from now on - who knows maybe today is the start of feeling better? Wish I could remember how long the nausea lasted with DS.. 

I haven't heard a dang thing from a midwife yet despite doctors confirming my pregnancy almost 2 weeks ago - do they just think "oh its her second baby, she can wait" :shrug:

I had an app so quick first time round.. grrr I just wanna feel like things are moving


----------



## donnarobinson

I keep getting horrendous headaches :( every single day
My oh has took our son out 4 awhile x


----------



## mummy2o

loulabump said:


> Finding it so hard to keep up to date with this thread! I'm am sick, sick, sick of feeling sick! Today has been the mildest for almost 2 weeks which I am very glad of so I tried to catch up but theres just so much! So ill just say congratulations to all who have had lovely scans and ill try to keep up better from now on - who knows maybe today is the start of feeling better? Wish I could remember how long the nausea lasted with DS..
> 
> I haven't heard a dang thing from a midwife yet despite doctors confirming my pregnancy almost 2 weeks ago - do they just think "oh its her second baby, she can wait" :shrug:
> 
> I had an app so quick first time round.. grrr I just wanna feel like things are moving

My appointment with midwife is 2 weeks later than last time and nothing has changed, minus the fact I had a miscarriage last time.


----------



## JessesGirl29

donnarobinson said:


> I keep getting horrendous headaches :( every single day
> My oh has took our son out 4 awhile x

Get off BnB and go sleep!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LisK

10 weeks today! Two more weeks until my NT scan. :)


----------



## Bexter81

Oooo your a prune.  I just feel rubbish but feeling guilty complaining but seriously im bored of myself complaing all of the time I don't know how hubby keeps sane lol x


----------



## Eltjuh

loulabump said:


> Finding it so hard to keep up to date with this thread! I'm am sick, sick, sick of feeling sick! Today has been the mildest for almost 2 weeks which I am very glad of so I tried to catch up but theres just so much! So ill just say congratulations to all who have had lovely scans and ill try to keep up better from now on - who knows maybe today is the start of feeling better? Wish I could remember how long the nausea lasted with DS..
> 
> I haven't heard a dang thing from a midwife yet despite doctors confirming my pregnancy almost 2 weeks ago - do they just think "oh its her second baby, she can wait" :shrug:
> 
> I had an app so quick first time round.. grrr I just wanna feel like things are moving

Last time I heard from my mw quite early on and had an appointment at 7 weeks, but I'd had a mc by then - unfortunately couldn't contact her so she still came to my house for the appointment!! :dohh: that wasn't very nice, but ofcourse she didn't know! This time I didn't hear from my mw until about 8 weeks pregnant. Having my appointment on monday (as the mw's car broke down on thursday when she was supposed to come round)




LaDY said:


> Glad your ok Nikki! xx
> 
> Eltju and Donna...were both of your babies planned? Sometimes I wish I had left a smaller age group between my son and this baby as there will be nearly a 6 year difference...however when I look at it my son will be so excited to be my little helper!! xx


Yeah both mine were planned... I had a mc last year, that pregnancy wasn't planned but very much wanted! As we did want another one, but wanted to wait until we'd moved. Then I had a mc and we decided to just try again straight away as I realized how much I wanted it! Looking back though, I think I'm happier being pregnant now, ofcourse it's horrible having a mc and I wish it wouldn't have happened, but I know that it can be quite a lot harder having a 2 year old and a newborn (my son would've been 2yrs 2 months when that baby was due) than it is having a 3 year old and a newborn (he'll be 3yrs 1 month this time!)
Don't get me wrong I'm not happy about me having a mc but looking back maybe it was better - hope that doesn't come across as wrong or horrible, that's not what I mean..... if that makes sense!!


----------



## LaDY

Eltjuh...It doesn't sound horrible at all...I know where your coming from :) 

Sometimes I do regret not having one earlier...better late than never though ;) 

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

You defo don't sound mean hun I'm really scared of having a 2 year old and a new born x


----------



## wannabubba#4

LaDY said:


> Eltjuh...It doesn't sound horrible at all...I know where your coming from :)
> 
> Sometimes I do regret not having one earlier...better late than never though ;)
> 
> xx

I have had smaller gaps and much larger gaps between my children lol (see sig for details) and each time was different but equally wonderful :D The main thing being about the larger gaps were that the older children were less jealous of a new arrival, and much more helpful lol :thumbup: 
but they still all have a lovely close relationship. I did plan this current baby though, as I wanted another baby closer in age to my youngest -felt that the other 3 were getting so much older and he was getting more and more like an only child lol

xx


----------



## Shabutie

So i am currently waiting for a doctor to ring me back. Went to toilet and was some blood. Same thing happened, at the same amount of weeks back in November when we MC :( Trying to stay positive and upbeat, but its hard.


----------



## DecemberWait

I hope all is ok Shabutie! :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Still havant heard anything, been waiting about an hour now, I just want to know and get some reassurance! Thank you, will update once I know.


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs: Shabutie I hope everything turns out to be ok!

I had the monster of all nightmare sessions last night, woke up several times shaking with how vivid the dreams felt. The last one was the worst, I dreamt that we were in a car accident with DH and my parents. Strangely no one was hurt in the dream but it freaked me out with how real it felt. I have never been so glad to wake up and realise it was just a nightmare. 

Is anyone else having super vivid dreams? I never had dreams like the ones I've been having for the past few weeks, they're not usually vivid enough to even remember half the dreams I had pre-pregnancy bar a few when I've been heavily stressed or emotional.


----------



## Eltjuh

LaDY said:


> Eltjuh...It doesn't sound horrible at all...I know where your coming from :)
> 
> Sometimes I do regret not having one earlier...better late than never though ;)
> 
> xx

I always thought 2 years would be a nice gap, always said I'd want 2 with about 2 years difference and was quite upset/annoyed when it was taking much longer to fall pregnant again after the mc than expected (we've always fallen pregnant straight away before) and that my son was getting closer and closer to being 3 by the time the next baby was gonna be born. But I'm quite happy now to have him be 3 years old by the time we have another newborn. The main downside I can think of though is that he doesn't nap anymore so I won't be able to have any naps during the day when the new baby is born - unless Lucas goes to nursery, then I'd be able to nap in the morning...(as he'd only be going for half days at first I think).




Shabutie said:


> So i am currently waiting for a doctor to ring me back. Went to toilet and was some blood. Same thing happened, at the same amount of weeks back in November when we MC :( Trying to stay positive and upbeat, but its hard.

Hope everything is ok!!! I know it's hard to stay positive, but there is a chance (as you've seen with so many girls on here) that spotting doesn't necessarily have to be bad! But I know why you'd think that! I'd be the same!!! 
Hope everything is ok!! Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Fingers crossed everything is ok hun!

Im so sleepy, nap time! Hubbys home so i dont have to worry anout dd!


----------



## Shabutie

Oh they are annoying me, I even had a little cry.

He wont send me to A and E for a scan as said they wouldnt see anything at 6 weeks, so wont reassure me. Also said they dont do scans on weekends, and only between 7-11 weeks. So he advised me to ring my doctors on monday and ask for a referral for a scan. But I will have to wait till I am atleast 7 weeks, which will mean next saturday, and they dont scan on weekends, so earliest I will be seen is 12th.

Thats 9 days of worrying :cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

The ER here gave me a scan just to reassure me that the bleeding wasn't from the baby, and I was just barely 6 weeks. Ok yes we didn't see much other than a gestational sac and the yolk but at least they could tell us the bleeding wasn't from baby (most likely in our case, increased hormones and irritation to the cervix, or possibly the collapsed cyst from where the egg released). Mind you I just walked in to the ER (when for once it was almost empty) without a referral, told them I was about 6 weeks with bleeding and they took me in a few mins later.

Did you go through NHS Direct dr's? I'd say screw what they say if you really want a scan, go to A&E and tell them you aren't sure of your dates and you have bleeding. Gosh I know some women on TTC sites have said they were further along than they really were, and that they had terrible cramps to the admitting doctors in the ER just to get a scan...

On personal experience of working in an early pregnancy clinic (In St.Johns in Chelmsford before they closed it!), we always told pregnant women to get bright red bleeding checked, there are so many causes for it other than mc that would need treating, infections for example.


----------



## Eltjuh

Shabutie said:


> Oh they are annoying me, I even had a little cry.
> 
> He wont send me to A and E for a scan as said they wouldnt see anything at 6 weeks, so wont reassure me. Also said they dont do scans on weekends, and only between 7-11 weeks. So he advised me to ring my doctors on monday and ask for a referral for a scan. But I will have to wait till I am atleast 7 weeks, which will mean next saturday, and they dont scan on weekends, so earliest I will be seen is 12th.
> 
> Thats 9 days of worrying :cry:

That's not true that they won't see anything at 6 weeks!! They might not see a heartbeat but they should see a fetal pole and a sac! When I had my mc I started bleeding on saturday morning and it got worse so I went to A&E myself (without even ringing the doctor, called NHS direct, but when it got worse I just went) and they did say they don't do scans on a weekend, but they had me come in first thing on monday morning (I think they might do scans on a weekend if it's an emergency, like if they need to see if it's ectopic...if you're in a lot of pain) and that monday morning I went in for a scan, I was 6+4 I think - I have to admit they didn't see anything other than a sac for me, but that was probably cause the baby never developed. Got it confirmed with 2 blood tests. 
I'd just go into A&E yourself, so they can either book you in for a scan on monday morning or go to A&E on monday and get them to send you through!! They could at least do some blood tests!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Shabutie - that is awful, hope you and bubs are okay xxx I have to agree with other ladies on here, maybe a wee white lie or two just to get you seen quicker would not harm anyone.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## LaDY

Im sorry to hear this...really hope you will be ok! xx :hugs: xx


----------



## minni2906

Shabutie - I agree with the other ladies. Just go in and complain of bleeding and pain and maybe they'll do a scan, or at least book one for Monday! It can't hurt to try!! Hope all is well for you and bubs!


I can't help but feel like you ladies are so much further than I am. Seems like such a big difference between my 7+4 and the 9's and 10's I'm seeing on your tickers! :haha:

I am so anxious for the next week to happen. My sister finds out what she's having on Monday. I get to find out if I'm having a niece or a nephew!! :happydance: And on Wednesday DF and I get to see our little bean on the scan! :) I'll be just over 8 weeks by then so hopefully we'll hear a heartbeat as well! :flower:


----------



## LaDY

donnarobinson said:


> You defo don't sound mean hun I'm really scared of having a 2 year old and a new born x

Aww im sure you will do great...I bet when you have this little one it will be second nature to you with the age gap being smaller!...I feel as though im doing it all over again! I often felt guilty as little one has always wanted a little companion...however now he has started school im hoping he doesn't feel it as much xx



wannabubba#4 said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Eltjuh...It doesn't sound horrible at all...I know where your coming from :)
> 
> Sometimes I do regret not having one earlier...better late than never though ;)
> 
> xx
> 
> I have had smaller gaps and much larger gaps between my children lol (see sig for details) and each time was different but equally wonderful :D The main thing being about the larger gaps were that the older children were less jealous of a new arrival, and much more helpful lol :thumbup:
> but they still all have a lovely close relationship. I did plan this current baby though, as I wanted another baby closer in age to my youngest -felt that the other 3 were getting so much older and he was getting more and more like an only child lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hiya...wow I guess you have experienced it all...a lot of people told me I would have nothing to worry jealousy wise which im really glad about!...I swear though I feel like im a becoming a new mum!! I have forgotten everything!! xx


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks ladies. I just cant see me lasting the whole 9 days. I really am trying to stay positive, so many of you ladies have come through some bleeding. It wasnt bright red, and has eased off, but got niggling pains in my lower tummy. I think I will just wait it out till monday, see what happens then.

He did mention on the phone, that my new doctors (which I have yet to register with, I have the forms, just havent handed them back in) they do scans there. So maybe I will take the forms in monday first thing, and ring up tuesday and ask for an appointment. They might scan me there and then, if bleeding persists. 

We are both terrified it will all happen again. We will be heartbroken. But I know many women have spotting at this stage and their baby still is fine.


----------



## Eltjuh

Hope you and your baby are ok Shabutie!!
You must be so scared!! It's at least a good sign that the bleeding seems to have eased off and that it wasn't bright red.

:hugs:


----------



## JessesGirl29

Shabutie keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:



Disneylovers said:


> :hugs: Shabutie I hope everything turns out to be ok!
> 
> I had the monster of all nightmare sessions last night, woke up several times shaking with how vivid the dreams felt. The last one was the worst, I dreamt that we were in a car accident with DH and my parents. Strangely no one was hurt in the dream but it freaked me out with how real it felt. I have never been so glad to wake up and realise it was just a nightmare.
> 
> Is anyone else having super vivid dreams? I never had dreams like the ones I've been having for the past few weeks, they're not usually vivid enough to even remember half the dreams I had pre-pregnancy bar a few when I've been heavily stressed or emotional.

Me!!! I hardly ever remembered my dreams at all and now I remember them every single night and they are sooooo weird. Most of them are anxiety dreams and some of them nightmares. Not fun and not a good start to the day. Last night it was me and OH at a music festival and he just kept leaving to get beers when we were in the crowd and then he came back after many times and handed me a beer. I was so upset like "I'm pregnant!" And he said "I know, this will keep you busy, I'm going to go me up with my friend". My anger was unreal but what could I do in that crowd of people? So he left and then when he finally got back with his friend it was like a normal face on the friend but his eyes and mouth and nose were all swollen and buggy like. Ugh. 
So. Weird. I should write them down every night. The night before was helping a grandma gather firewood in a post apocalyptic world where her husband had died and I knew she wouldn't make it through the winter. :wacko:


----------



## LisK

Oh god my sickness has taken a bad turn. I threw up twice today (first time all pregnancy) and I have the worst headache. NOT LOVING IT!


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh, Shabutie :hugs:

I hope you can get a scan soon and everything is fine.


----------



## Lionchild

Shabutie-is it bleeding or spotting? What color? Try not to worry. I know it's difficult. Would your doctor let you get a couple of betas done for comfort? I've been spotting dark brown for 9 days. I haven't let myself worry because it's been light, and I haven't had cramping (aside from occasional dull aches). I had betas done for reassurance. I didn't have any spotting with MC, so that's helping me to remain calm. I also think the spotting is finally becoming less frequent. Take it easy and try not to do anything strenuous until it stops. :hugs:

Disney-I have had the craziest vivid dreams for the past few night too! Last night was very scary. I dreamt a gunman held up the movie theater that I was in. I had to hide in the women's bathroom and eventually convince the gunman not to shoot my mom and me. Crazy!


----------



## DecemberWait

I got to hear the hb tonight on home doppler :) I tried for half an hour and was about to give up when I tried using it higher up and it worked. It didn't display a reading which is annoying, I guess because it was very faint, but there is no mistaking it was the hb as I have watched a ton of YouTube videos on using a doppler and the sound is unmistakable. Wish I could have seen a bpm but for now I'm happy to have found it. I hope I can get bpm closer to 10 weeks :)


----------



## ruby83

Thats awesome December! What doppler are you using?


----------



## DecemberWait

Sonoline B 3mhz!


----------



## DecemberWait

I decided to try it again with a painfully full bladder lol got to listen a little longer this time but the annoying thing is when this doppler picks up a hb it starts at like 120 and rises or drops slowly from there depending on if it is my heartbeat or the baby's so it got up to 152 but then the baby swam away...I am pretty sure it was faster than that. Maybe in a few days it'll be easier for the doppler to get an accurate reading?


----------



## waiting4damon

My OB is telling me I have a UTI according to urine culture. They want me to take Bactrim twice daily for a week! I dont have symptoms! I am terrified of the danger of taking antibiotics (I ve read they can cause defects and misccarriage)

What would you all do? Take the antibiotics?


----------



## DecemberWait

I'd take it to get rid of the infection as infection is more dangerous than antibiotics. Sorry to hear you have an infection :(


----------



## waiting4damon

I'm not so sure; as an RN, I know most antibiotics if used during pregnancy carry uncertain risks. They are not considered safe.


----------



## wavescrash

I took antibiotics (Bactrim specifically) during my last pregnancy a couple times for UTIs and my daughter was born completely healthy/"normal". The effects of an untreated UTI are much more dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## LisK

wavescrash said:


> I took antibiotics (Bactrim specifically) during my last pregnancy a couple times for UTIs and my daughter was born completely healthy/"normal". The effects of an untreated UTI are much more dangerous in my opinion.

Same here and I agree.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok. 
I'm so use2 be tired now . Still horrible though lol. 
Stil not eating much :( x 
10 weeks tomoz ! So exiting ! 16 days till my scan x can't believe I'm nearly out 1st tri ! X


----------



## loulabump

That is exciting - 8 weeks for me tomorrow! 

Still feeling pretty horrible too - after two weeks of pretty much constant all day nausea I finally threw up after forcing down my breakfast this morning :sick: Felt ok for like half an hour after then my stomach started gurgling and I'm back to square one and feeling horrible again :cry:

Just trying to sleep through as much of it as possible (isn't at amazing how much we can actually sleep now? :haha: )


----------



## Eltjuh

DecemberWait said:


> I got to hear the hb tonight on home doppler :) I tried for half an hour and was about to give up when I tried using it higher up and it worked. It didn't display a reading which is annoying, I guess because it was very faint, but there is no mistaking it was the hb as I have watched a ton of YouTube videos on using a doppler and the sound is unmistakable. Wish I could have seen a bpm but for now I'm happy to have found it. I hope I can get bpm closer to 10 weeks :)

How high did you try it?? We're gonna try again tomorrow. Really hope we can find it!! I'm ready to hear that heartbeat and know baby is ok!!


----------



## DecemberWait

About 1.5 inches above my hairline. Start by sliding the doppler slowly down the middle of your belly then listen for a really loud heartbeat...your bean should be around that loud heartbeat but it has a softer galloping horse sound to it. I had been trying at my hairline until I watched some videos on it. Good luck!


----------



## ClaireJ23

LisK said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> I took antibiotics (Bactrim specifically) during my last pregnancy a couple times for UTIs and my daughter was born completely healthy/"normal". The effects of an untreated UTI are much more dangerous in my opinion.
> 
> Same here and I agree.Click to expand...

I had quite bad thrush and was prescribed an anti fungal after 20 weeks, everything was fine.


----------



## Eltjuh

DecemberWait said:


> About 1.5 inches above my hairline. Start by sliding the doppler slowly down the middle of your belly then listen for a really loud heartbeat...your bean should be around that loud heartbeat but it has a softer galloping horse sound to it. I had been trying at my hairline until I watched some videos on it. Good luck!

Thanks! We thought we heard it once or twice but seemed to lose it pretty quickly or it was way in the background. I think it was about an inch or so above my hairline aswell. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

waiting4damon said:


> My OB is telling me I have a UTI according to urine culture. They want me to take Bactrim twice daily for a week! I dont have symptoms! I am terrified of the danger of taking antibiotics (I ve read they can cause defects and misccarriage)
> 
> What would you all do? Take the antibiotics?


I'm not sure about antibiotics over there (in the US), but when I was pregnant with my son my dentist prescribed me some antibiotics cause of an impacted wisdomtooth and she couldn't take it out cause I'd have to be put under which they don't do when you're pregnant. My son was perfectly fine! They antibiotics I took were Amoxicillin I think...


----------



## DecemberWait

Nine weeks today...getting closer every day to that second tri milestone. I know by ten weeks all of the major organs are developed so I am looking forward to that so I can feel a little more confident, though I am feeling more positive daily as the pregnancy continues to progress. I probably won't try the doppler again until around ten weeks, I don't want to use it too often as I heard it isn't good to use it more than once or twice per week. 

I have lost another half pound which is crazy because I actually have been eating this week...never in my life have I thought that I would WANT to gain weight but I really do hope I am up a little bit next week. The weird thing is my pregnancy app says "weight gain is a good sign of a growing baby" for the nine week update...um...it doesn't weigh enough to register anything on a scale yet as far as I know, lol. Odd. 

I think we have also semi-agreed on a boy name, Felix Dimitri. So Anneke Imogen for a girl and Felix Dimitri for a boy. They are both cultural/family names for us. I get more excited daily about this baby, I just hope I am not in that 2% random miscarriage group after hearing the HB at 9 weeks. I keep trying to stay confident...I will feel more confident I think once I can see growth and feel it! I actually look skinnier than when I got pregnant so it's weird...lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've lost anuva 1lb . 10/11 lbs nwx


----------



## Shabutie

Hi Ladies. So yeah no more blood for me today, took it realtivly easy, took the kids crabbing, they enjoed it, and the fresh air was doing me good I think, took my mind off everything. :)

Hope your all alright, your all progressing nicely.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh... my 2 yr old has started seriously refusing to eat his dinner lately!! He's fine with breakfast and ok with lunch. Dinner is just a struggle!! He used to love eating anything with pasta, he loved my shepherds pie aswell but now he won't even eat that! I don't know what to do with him anymore.... Trying to just leave him to it and not make a big deal, cause I know he will eat if he's hungry. But it frustrates me!!! :dohh:
Tried the bribing aswell (no book before you go to sleep) but that's not working... so after I read somewhere not to try and bribe your child to eat we stopped doing that, but still, not eating his dinner..... :shrug:


----------



## LaDY

Hiya girls... 

I am really beginning to feel shocking! I am constantly feeling sick and I am annoying everyone as I am now unable to join in with the family meals :lol: I keep sleeping too!! Have to say, worse thing is, is when you haven't told anyone and they want to go out socially with you, eg: meal/drinks! What a nightmare!! xx


----------



## LaDY

Eltjuh said:


> Ugh... my 2 yr old has started seriously refusing to eat his dinner lately!! He's fine with breakfast and ok with lunch. Dinner is just a struggle!! He used to love eating anything with pasta, he loved my shepherds pie aswell but now he won't even eat that! I don't know what to do with him anymore.... Trying to just leave him to it and not make a big deal, cause I know he will eat if he's hungry. But it frustrates me!!! :dohh:
> Tried the bribing aswell (no book before you go to sleep) but that's not working... so after I read somewhere not to try and bribe your child to eat we stopped doing that, but still, not eating his dinner..... :shrug:

Oh dear...I know when my little one was that age it used to really upset me when he would refuse his food but because we used to both get upset I used to leave it and try later...or when he was hungry he would ask...hope his appetite picks up soon!! xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My little boy is a nightmare & barely eats anything x


----------



## minni2906

Eltjuh - that must be terribly frustrating. He will eat when he is hungry enough though.

I am still not having any morning sickness. Slight nausea but nothing like you all have described.

Has anyone tried any of the at-home gender prediction myths? DF's sister had me do the drano one this morning. She did the mixing outside while I stayed inside so as not to harm me or baby. It said girl. The "pencil test" has also said girl. But the Chinese and Mayan predictors say boy! Haha. Evenly split.


----------



## mummy2o

That is a common misconception about children and saying they will eat when they are hungry. I went on a course about children refusing to eat as my son had days when he hardly ate anything, then eat tons the next (he grew out of this) but they did say children starved themselves because they refused to eat certain foods.

If he eating a good breakfast and ok lunch and I'm guessing your giving him snacks through out the day all should be fine.


----------



## DecemberWait

I feel so nauseous right now :X I was craving a big fruit salad earlier so my husband got me one...well it made me violently sick with diarrhea. At least I am cleared out now but :( I am guessing my system was just shocked by nutrition or something because the fruit was fine (he also ate it and was fine). I really miss eating a normal diet and I feel bad like I am not getting enough nutrients for the baby but hopefully my vitamins are doing the trick. I did quickly listen once more tonight for the baby and found it right away now that I know where it generally likes to "hang out." Still cannot get an accurate heart rate reading because the placenta whooshing sound messes up the reading (the heart rate is a weaker sound than the placenta). Still, it is nice to listen for a bit :) 

This week will be very busy...just hope it goes by fast.


----------



## JessesGirl29

DecemberWait I LOVE your names! They are both absolutely beautiful. Felix is a great boys choice! :kiss:


----------



## DecemberWait

JessesGirl29 said:


> DecemberWait I LOVE your names! They are both absolutely beautiful. Felix is a great boys choice! :kiss:

Thank you :) We had Anneke Imogen forever...we easily decided on it together. A boy name just came to us last night! I go back and forth on thinking boy or girl but regardless it is good to be prepared with names for both!


----------



## Disneylovers

Ok before I drag drowsy behind off to bed, I was in fits of giggles over something so silly, DH and I have been calling baby a hedgehog off an on since our scan (and he/she was rolled up in a tight ball). When we were picking up my prescription of zofran (hello cause of current drowsiness) we joked about nicknaming baby Sonic the hedgehog or his girlfriend, well it turns out sonic's girlfriend is called Amy Rose... The name we have picked out if it's a girl is Amelia Rose! I think I'm going to be in fits of giggles at the scan where we find out the sex if it does turn out to be a girl. 

I will have to tell DH that baby tried to tell us so early on if it is destined to be Amelia Rose. Mind you I'm not sure if it's the lack of my usual nap today or the sudden drowsiness after taking zofran tonight that is making me find this coincidence highly amusing, I had a gigglefit that almost undid what the zofran is supposed to stop haha (non-stop giggling till you're out of breath is not good for stopping nausea, nor is getting the hiccups).


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I'm so tired my son has been awake since half 5 :( I hope he's sleeping beter by thime the babys born! Or ill never sleep . 
I'm 10 weeks today and a prune :). X


----------



## loulabump

Congrats on becoming a prune - so jealous :haha:


----------



## Bexter81

Im there with you donna my little man was up at 5.15. I tried putting him back to bed but 5 minutes later he was back shouting his best friends name at me aghhh. My sickness seems to be getting a bit better which I have longed for but now im panicking x


----------



## HockeyWife86

Ladies i hope the tiredness/ms starts to ease up some for you all.
AFM - Lost all breast tenderness and fullness today. Next scan is on Saturday. Hoping it returns or that we see everything is fine this weekend....


----------



## Shabutie

Morning ladies, small bit of spotting last night. So thinking this is just spotting and not a MC. My boobs still hurt, and that has been my constant symptom since I got my :bfp: 

Going to stick my registration forms in today and hopefully get an appointment with them soon.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I don't feel as sick today but think this is because I managed to get a good night's sleep and it is always worse when I am tired.


----------



## LaDY

Morning ladies... 

Im after some advise...having experienced 2 mc's previously should I be contacting the gp/midwife and request a early scan? Im feeling positive about this pregnancy but im unsure what the right thing to do is... 

What would you do? xx


----------



## mummy2o

I don't think they do early scans until after 3 miscarriages. Seems a bit stupid if you ask me. I was lucky and I got a scan due to them thinking it was ectopic and gave me a follow one at 9 weeks which is tomorrow. I could be wrong. Try and be demanding with them and you might have more luck


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I'm going to start my sickness tabs. I'm losing to much weight and scared its gna hurt baby. Am scared2 take them tho lol. I don't feel as sick bt stil no appetite x


----------



## Fixsohn

Shabuti I also had some light pink spotting last night. Almost freaked out! but then decided not to cry or get sad or anything until I know for sure what is going on.
In the past week I have had a couple of days where I had no ms and was not too tired. Then yesterday I had a killer headache all day, sore boobs as usual, ate so much I thought I would explode and (sorry TMI coming up) had sex with OH for the first time in 4 days. About a half hour later I went to the bathroom and there was blood so I checked my CP and it was very low and felt a bit open which worried me even more. But this morning all the bleeding has stopped. Its still scary, but I am just going to try to not worry about it. 

I am now considering having an early scan even though it costs a bit more than I would like to pay.... maybe... I don't know. I am sort of in the same boat as you LADY... Don't know what I should do.


----------



## LaDY

Fixsohn...I have considered going to my doctors and asking if they can do anything but iv got a feeling I already know the answer...also I don't want them to give me one and then refuse to give me one at 12 weeks...xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

Afternoon ladies

I was sick all morning but now having had a sandwich I seem to feel better after lunch.

Hope everyone had an awesome weekend.


----------



## Eltjuh

LaDY said:


> Fixsohn...I have considered going to my doctors and asking if they can do anything but iv got a feeling I already know the answer...also I don't want them to give me one and then refuse to give me one at 12 weeks...xx

I don't think they'll refuse to give you one at 12 weeks, because they have to do the nuchal check (for downs) and apparently that can only be done for a certain amount of weeks (mw just told me it the pocket of fluid they measure gets soaked up by the body from about 14 weeks I think).
There's no harm in asking your GP or MW, the worst they can do is say no! You never know, they might let you have it!


----------



## Eltjuh

Just had my booking-in appointment with the midwife! Turned out she was the one who delivered my son!! Well, it was a student midwife but she was there and was responsible for the student :) 

There I was trying to drink a lot and not go to the toilet before she came, and she didn't even ask me for a urine sample!!!! :dohh:

Now we're counting down to the scan!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Fixsohn

LaDY said:


> Fixsohn...I have considered going to my doctors and asking if they can do anything but iv got a feeling I already know the answer...also I don't want them to give me one and then refuse to give me one at 12 weeks...xx

Here in Iceland, we just have to go to our own lady doctor if we want an early scan and we pay around 60 dollars for it unless the doctor or midwife think it is essential to have an early scan. But then all visits with the midwife and the 12 and 20 week scans are free. The midwife also comes to your home after the birth for a week, twice a day to begin with and then less frequently as time goes on. The stay in the hospital around birth time and all food while in the hospital is free for mother and child and the father only pays a minimum fee for staying and eating as well. 
Also, you get 6 month maternity leave receiving 80% of your full salary. You can extend to 9 months and your salary % will go down a bit. The father also gets two to three months off from work still receiving 80% of his salary. 
I feel really blessed to be able to have children and not worry about insurance or money too much! 
We just have to find a bigger flat now... we live in a tiny studio flat. :thumbup:


----------



## Shabutie

LaDY said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> Im after some advise...having experienced 2 mc's previously should I be contacting the gp/midwife and request a early scan? Im feeling positive about this pregnancy but im unsure what the right thing to do is...
> 
> What would you do? xx

Ive had 2 MC before and when I phoned the NHS direct up due to bleeding, the doctor said he wouldnt scan me because I was too early, even for the reassurance becaude of previous miscarriage. So I dont know, I get the feeling they wont. it is such a worry isnt it. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ugh my uterus is so heavy and achey today! :\ i noticed it feels like that a lot when i had a full bladder over night!


----------



## Eltjuh

Fixsohn said:



> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Fixsohn...I have considered going to my doctors and asking if they can do anything but iv got a feeling I already know the answer...also I don't want them to give me one and then refuse to give me one at 12 weeks...xx
> 
> Here in Iceland, we just have to go to our own lady doctor if we want an early scan and we pay around 60 dollars for it unless the doctor or midwife think it is essential to have an early scan. But then all visits with the midwife and the 12 and 20 week scans are free. The midwife also comes to your home after the birth for a week, twice a day to begin with and then less frequently as time goes on. The stay in the hospital around birth time and all food while in the hospital is free for mother and child and the father only pays a minimum fee for staying and eating as well.
> Also, you get 6 month maternity leave receiving 80% of your full salary. You can extend to 9 months and your salary % will go down a bit. The father also gets two to three months off from work still receiving 80% of his salary.
> I feel really blessed to be able to have children and not worry about insurance or money too much!
> We just have to find a bigger flat now... we live in a tiny studio flat. :thumbup:Click to expand...


Wow you get a lot of help over there!! My husband got 2 weeks off after my son was born (and he was lucky to actually get it, but that was because he was in the army and the army in the UK doesn't look after their people very well, unlike the US army). And he wasn't allowed to stay in the hospital... I was transfered to the antenatal ward whilst I was in labour, because they wanted me to try and get some sleep, so they sent him home at about 2am, then I rang him back up around 4am to come back because they were going to break my waters! And after my son was born he wasn't allowed to stay either, they sent him home after I got put on the ward(my son was born around 19.30). And he wasn't allowed to come back until 10 am the next morning! And then cause it was taking ages for them to discharge me and my son (cause they were slow, nothing was wrong with us) he should've gone home when visiting hours were over, but we didn't know that... so he stayed!


----------



## lovelymiss

Here in the states most offices will do early scans at your request if you've had even one MC. This is my first pregnancy and I was seen at 7 weeks, 4 days. I guess the standard first scan for my OB is 7-8 weeks. I personally find it comforting. Couldn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I live in the US and if i ask my ob gyn to scan me because i just dont feel right he usually will do a scan to put my mind at ease. not all doctors will do that. I had a scan at 5 weeks just because we didnt know my exact days, i had one a week later to check for heartbeat, and again at 8+4 for spotting. 



My husband only took a week off of work to help me the first fiew days and he was back to work, but he stayed with my in the hospital for 3 days he just didnt get fed. We only lived right up the road, which was nice.


----------



## BaniVani

Fixsohn said:


> Shabuti I also had some light pink spotting last night. Almost freaked out! but then decided not to cry or get sad or anything until I know for sure what is going on.
> In the past week I have had a couple of days where I had no ms and was not too tired. Then yesterday I had a killer headache all day, sore boobs as usual, ate so much I thought I would explode and (sorry TMI coming up) had sex with OH for the first time in 4 days. About a half hour later I went to the bathroom and there was blood so I checked my CP and it was very low and felt a bit open which worried me even more. But this morning all the bleeding has stopped. Its still scary, but I am just going to try to not worry about it.
> 
> I am now considering having an early scan even though it costs a bit more than I would like to pay.... maybe... I don't know. I am sort of in the same boat as you LADY... Don't know what I should do.

____________________
Could be from sex or you might have a urinary track infection---try not to worry and good luck on your scan.Hope all is well


----------



## JessesGirl29

9 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Maybe it's my previous loss or my hormones but I feel on top of the world and I just never thought I would make it here after my previous loss. It's still hitting me that last week I saw my little baby with a heartbeat floating in there safe and sound. First time Mom here but I CAN'T BELIEVE I have something with a beating heart inside my uterus and Im hardly any bigger!!! I just looked like I had a big burrito or something......
I thought my ticker was wrong but I misunderstood my midwife. My ticker is correct, I just had the wrong due date so my due date is March 10th but I am actually where I was before.....I'll be in second trimester by the end of this month. Can't wait to tell everyone, we haven't even told family yet!!!!!
:cloud9:


----------



## Eltjuh

Could be that you can get an early scan in the US because you guys have health insurance which pays for it (right??) Cause here you pay national insurance when you work, so that pays for everyone's medical care. (unless you go to a private GP or hospital).


We just tried finding baby on the doppler again and we just can't find it!! :cry: 
Tried up high, down low, left, right, middle... It's frustrating! I wanna hear my baby!!! :hissy:
Hubby thinks the doppler we have isn't very good, I'm so tempted to try and sell it again on ebay and get a different one with the money we get for it! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes eltjuh! Im pretty sure thats why they will scan more often.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U can rent great dopplers for 25$ a month, i rented mine last pregnancy until i felt baby move at 14 weeks...the piece of mind it gave me was great.. It worked from 8 weeks!


----------



## Eltjuh

Apparently hubby just found that people that use the one we have can't find it until about 12 weeks! :( I wanna hear it now!!


----------



## BaniVani

JessesGirl29 said:


> 9 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Maybe it's my previous loss or my hormones but I feel on top of the world and I just never thought I would make it here after my previous loss. It's still hitting me that last week I saw my little baby with a heartbeat floating in there safe and sound. First time Mom here but I CAN'T BELIEVE I have something with a beating heart inside my uterus and Im hardly any bigger!!! I just looked like I had a big burrito or something......
> I thought my ticker was wrong but I misunderstood my midwife. My ticker is correct, I just had the wrong due date so my due date is March 10th but I am actually where I was before.....I'll be in second trimester by the end of this month. Can't wait to tell everyone, we haven't even told family yet!!!!!
> :cloud9:

___________________________________
It's a wonderful feeling--I saw my baby last week and I'm still in awww. Especially after seeing little arms and legs moving around like crazy! I'm starting to feel an attachment to this life inside me and it's making me really take care of myself.


----------



## overcomer79

I'm sorry all I am having a hard time keeping up. DD is up all night (not sure why) and we have other issues to deal with now. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## J_Lynn

My hubby was up all night looking at baby stuff, and dopplers - I thought it was so cute :) So I think he may be ordering one. 

I really want to call the doctor and go in and get an ultrasound - or just at least have them take their doppler and find a heartbeat for me. I don't have any symptoms and haven't since day one, but now I don't feel my uterus stretching and pulling ... so it just scares me a bit. I am 10 weeks, but I am just worried because it stopped 2 days ago. I hate that. I know they do stop, but I was hoping it would come back. I keep thinking if I stretch or stand up too fast that I'll feel the feelings that I usually feel - and nothing yet. BLAH. 2 weeks until my 12 week check up and it's killing me. 

I don't want to bother my doctor, so I am just going to wait ... if something did happen, it's not like they can do anything about it anyway, so I am just going to be patient. Even though it's driving me nuts.


----------



## DecemberWait

I literally haven't had one single cramp or stretching feeling at all so I'm sure you're fine :)


----------



## minni2906

I haven't either, J_Lynn. Not since implantation. I'm sure you're fine as well!


----------



## Disneylovers

Nor have I, I only get a pulling/weighty feeling there when I turn over onto my right side. Makes sense seeing as we know baby implanted on the left side of my uterus. Other than that I haven't had any cramping or odd feelings since implantation which was very crampy for a few hours and then nothing since.


----------



## Fixsohn

Eltjuh said:


> Fixsohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Fixsohn...I have considered going to my doctors and asking if they can do anything but iv got a feeling I already know the answer...also I don't want them to give me one and then refuse to give me one at 12 weeks...xx
> 
> Here in Iceland, we just have to go to our own lady doctor if we want an early scan and we pay around 60 dollars for it unless the doctor or midwife think it is essential to have an early scan. But then all visits with the midwife and the 12 and 20 week scans are free. The midwife also comes to your home after the birth for a week, twice a day to begin with and then less frequently as time goes on. The stay in the hospital around birth time and all food while in the hospital is free for mother and child and the father only pays a minimum fee for staying and eating as well.
> Also, you get 6 month maternity leave receiving 80% of your full salary. You can extend to 9 months and your salary % will go down a bit. The father also gets two to three months off from work still receiving 80% of his salary.
> I feel really blessed to be able to have children and not worry about insurance or money too much!
> We just have to find a bigger flat now... we live in a tiny studio flat. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you get a lot of help over there!! My husband got 2 weeks off after my son was born (and he was lucky to actually get it, but that was because he was in the army and the army in the UK doesn't look after their people very well, unlike the US army). And he wasn't allowed to stay in the hospital... I was transfered to the antenatal ward whilst I was in labour, because they wanted me to try and get some sleep, so they sent him home at about 2am, then I rang him back up around 4am to come back because they were going to break my waters! And after my son was born he wasn't allowed to stay either, they sent him home after I got put on the ward(my son was born around 19.30). And he wasn't allowed to come back until 10 am the next morning! And then cause it was taking ages for them to discharge me and my son (cause they were slow, nothing was wrong with us) he should've gone home when visiting hours were over, but we didn't know that... so he stayed!Click to expand...

Ohh my goodness, thats just ridiculous! I hope you don't have to go through that again!! My uncle married a woman who was in the US military and was stationed in Iceland back when there was a NATO base here. Anyways, she gave birth to twins who turned out to be sick, they had cystic fibrosis and she was told to go back to work and that her husband and his family should take care of the children. I thought that was absolutely horrifying!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Fixsohn said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixsohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Fixsohn...I have considered going to my doctors and asking if they can do anything but iv got a feeling I already know the answer...also I don't want them to give me one and then refuse to give me one at 12 weeks...xx
> 
> Here in Iceland, we just have to go to our own lady doctor if we want an early scan and we pay around 60 dollars for it unless the doctor or midwife think it is essential to have an early scan. But then all visits with the midwife and the 12 and 20 week scans are free. The midwife also comes to your home after the birth for a week, twice a day to begin with and then less frequently as time goes on. The stay in the hospital around birth time and all food while in the hospital is free for mother and child and the father only pays a minimum fee for staying and eating as well.
> Also, you get 6 month maternity leave receiving 80% of your full salary. You can extend to 9 months and your salary % will go down a bit. The father also gets two to three months off from work still receiving 80% of his salary.
> I feel really blessed to be able to have children and not worry about insurance or money too much!
> We just have to find a bigger flat now... we live in a tiny studio flat. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you get a lot of help over there!! My husband got 2 weeks off after my son was born (and he was lucky to actually get it, but that was because he was in the army and the army in the UK doesn't look after their people very well, unlike the US army). And he wasn't allowed to stay in the hospital... I was transfered to the antenatal ward whilst I was in labour, because they wanted me to try and get some sleep, so they sent him home at about 2am, then I rang him back up around 4am to come back because they were going to break my waters! And after my son was born he wasn't allowed to stay either, they sent him home after I got put on the ward(my son was born around 19.30). And he wasn't allowed to come back until 10 am the next morning! And then cause it was taking ages for them to discharge me and my son (cause they were slow, nothing was wrong with us) he should've gone home when visiting hours were over, but we didn't know that... so he stayed!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh my goodness, thats just ridiculous! I hope you don't have to go through that again!! My uncle married a woman who was in the US military and was stationed in Iceland back when there was a NATO base here. Anyways, she gave birth to twins who turned out to be sick, they had cystic fibrosis and she was told to go back to work and that her husband and his family should take care of the children. I thought that was absolutely horrifying!Click to expand...

Eltjuh - this is one of my reasons for wanting a homebirth - our last baby was born at 18:28 and I was sent to the ward about 9pm and hubby was sent home. I could not even lift my bottom of the bed after a traumatic forceps delivery and severe SPD and I felt so alone. All the curtains were pulled in the room so each bed was isolated; and although I was told by the delivery staff not to get up (even though I couldn't have at that point anyway) and not to attempt to lift baby out of the cot myself -the ward staff were totally rude to me and basically said I had ONLY had a baby and thus made me feel really bad and embarrassed about asking for help. I eventually had to co-sleep with him, ( I didnt mind but they were furious lol) as I got a nurse to hand him to me for feeding and then she never came back after promising to. I eventually was able to drag myself up using my crutches by about 6am and sat impatiently waiting to go home until the staff were ready to discharge me about 13:00.

xxx


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> I literally haven't had one single cramp or stretching feeling at all so I'm sure you're fine :)




minni2906 said:


> I haven't either, J_Lynn. Not since implantation. I'm sure you're fine as well!




Disneylovers said:


> Nor have I, I only get a pulling/weighty feeling there when I turn over onto my right side. Makes sense seeing as we know baby implanted on the left side of my uterus. Other than that I haven't had any cramping or odd feelings since implantation which was very crampy for a few hours and then nothing since.

That's the only symptom that I had consistently. But, you're all probably right :) I am just fine. I just got a moment of panic, but I have no cramping or spotting or anything so surely everything is OK. 

I wish the first tri went by quicker because it would be a whole lot easier to relax, that's for sure. lol


----------



## LaDY

Eltjuh said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Fixsohn...I have considered going to my doctors and asking if they can do anything but iv got a feeling I already know the answer...also I don't want them to give me one and then refuse to give me one at 12 weeks...xx
> 
> I don't think they'll refuse to give you one at 12 weeks, because they have to do the nuchal check (for downs) and apparently that can only be done for a certain amount of weeks (mw just told me it the pocket of fluid they measure gets soaked up by the body from about 14 weeks I think).
> There's no harm in asking your GP or MW, the worst they can do is say no! You never know, they might let you have it!Click to expand...

Your right...I have my first MW appointment next Monday (so excited!!)...I think I am going to ask then...also tbh I would like to know exactly how many weeks pregnant I am...I hope im not less though...the early days have been so difficult to get through as it is! xx



Fixsohn said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Fixsohn...I have considered going to my doctors and asking if they can do anything but iv got a feeling I already know the answer...also I don't want them to give me one and then refuse to give me one at 12 weeks...xx
> 
> Here in Iceland, we just have to go to our own lady doctor if we want an early scan and we pay around 60 dollars for it unless the doctor or midwife think it is essential to have an early scan. But then all visits with the midwife and the 12 and 20 week scans are free. The midwife also comes to your home after the birth for a week, twice a day to begin with and then less frequently as time goes on. The stay in the hospital around birth time and all food while in the hospital is free for mother and child and the father only pays a minimum fee for staying and eating as well.
> Also, you get 6 month maternity leave receiving 80% of your full salary. You can extend to 9 months and your salary % will go down a bit. The father also gets two to three months off from work still receiving 80% of his salary.
> I feel really blessed to be able to have children and not worry about insurance or money too much!
> We just have to find a bigger flat now... we live in a tiny studio flat. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow that's excellent...you have amazing support! Also great maternity pay! Blessed you are indeed...we should thank God for that hun xx



Shabutie said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies...
> 
> Im after some advise...having experienced 2 mc's previously should I be contacting the gp/midwife and request a early scan? Im feeling positive about this pregnancy but im unsure what the right thing to do is...
> 
> What would you do? xx
> 
> Ive had 2 MC before and when I phoned the NHS direct up due to bleeding, the doctor said he wouldnt scan me because I was too early, even for the reassurance becaude of previous miscarriage. So I dont know, I get the feeling they wont. it is such a worry isnt it. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww im sorry you have been through the same...I know a lot of people say to me they only offer them if you have had 3 mc's...it really is such a worry hun...every day I sigh with relief and feel blessed to get through the weeks that I have...have to admit I have started to get excited now too...but have had to hold myself back at the same time! xx :hugs: xx Glad your ok x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I get 0$$ or time for maternity leave ;) Im only a part time professor, but with my dd I took 0 time off! I was back to work in a week! Oy vey... I plan on only taking a week off this time as well, but i also teach from home, so if I just have online I will not take any time off :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I get 0$$ or time for maternity leave ;) Im only a part time professor, but with my dd I took 0 time off! I was back to work in a week! Oy vey... I plan on only taking a week off this time as well, but i also teach from home, so if I just have online I will not take any time off :)

You still qualify for FMLA if you've worked 2080 hours, don't you? 

I thought even part time you still qualify as long as you've worked that many hours. But it's been a few years since I've worked in HR so I may not remember that correctly lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh god i dont work near that many hours. I work maybe an hour at home max per day and 3 hrs out of my home every other week... lol


----------



## Disneylovers

DH is planning on taking FMLA but he's planning on invoking it after my parents leave. He figured he'll take annual leave on the day/days after baby is born and then going back to work until my parents fly back to the UK (they're planning on being here when their first grandchild is born). His work lets his co-workers donate their saved sick time towards what he has already saved up. I believe FLMA still gives you up to 3 months (12 weeks) leave, which you can also use your sick/annual leave for so you get paid. 

https://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/


----------



## Shabutie

LaDY: I wish I had a machine and could do scans at home for myself. In theory I think it would make me worry less, but if I scanned too early I wouldnt see a HB, and would freak out. I had an early scan with my daughter at 8 weeks 4 days, due to bleeding, as saw a HB and she was measuring 2.2cm. Id love to have a scan early again, give us the reassurance everything is progressing nicely, but If this bleeding/spotting stops then I doubt I will get one. I am constantly checking the tissue when I wipe for blood and poking my boobs, if they hurt im pregnant. Thats my weird logic going on atm. lol

It seems to be going so slow for me since I got my :bfp: But know in reality it wont be that much longer until I get near the end of the 1st trimester. A lady on my FB gave birth to a girl yesterday and the pics just make me want my baby here already :haha:


----------



## DecemberWait

Dear god I feel sick today. Threw up at work after eating a single donut hole..awesome. At least I have this Friday off!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My vomiting is at random times! It only happened 3 times in 6 weeks! Way diff than dd. i couldnt even think about eating thats how bad ms was w her!


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry December that your feeling bad :( Hope you feel better soon.

AFM I can't sleep. I'm worry about my scan tomorrow and had a lovely two hour nap this afternoon. I had a m/c last pregnancy so now paranoid its a mmc. I had lovely morning sickness most of the day today (sick once but mainly nauseous) but I had a whole week with more or less no symptoms. I hate worrying unnecessarily


----------



## JessesGirl29

DecemberWait said:


> Dear god I feel sick today. Threw up at work after eating a single donut hole..awesome. At least I have this Friday off!

Is it wrong that this makes me want Timbits now (aka donut holes) Mmmmmm.....



mummy2o said:


> Sorry December that your feeling bad :( Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> AFM I can't sleep. I'm worry about my scan tomorrow and had a lovely two hour nap this afternoon. I had a m/c last pregnancy so now paranoid its a mmc. I had lovely morning sickness most of the day today (sick once but mainly nauseous) but I had a whole week with more or less no symptoms. I hate worrying unnecessarily

I felt that way too, was up all night and my scan went great. I know how nerve wracking it is, keep the faith and don't be so freaked out you don't get a picture like me. I was so scared I was in battle mode until I got to the car....and then I bawled like a baby in relief. Wishing you the best :flower: try and get some sleep if you can.


----------



## DecemberWait

I thought I'd try to find baby for DH tonight while lying in bed and amazingly I found him or her really fast and the hb was so clear... the clearest yet! I guess bean knew that daddy was listening <3 153bpm :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Disneylovers said:


> DH is planning on taking FMLA but he's planning on invoking it after my parents leave. He figured he'll take annual leave on the day/days after baby is born and then going back to work until my parents fly back to the UK (they're planning on being here when their first grandchild is born). His work lets his co-workers donate their saved sick time towards what he has already saved up. I believe FLMA still gives you up to 3 months (12 weeks) leave, which you can also use your sick/annual leave for so you get paid.
> 
> https://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/

My husband is also taking his - we're going to alternate weeks since FMLA only qualifies for short term disability, we will only get 60% of our pay. Sooo if we alternate weeks we will go one week will 100%, one week on disability at 60%, etc - so that's how we're going to do it. And I am not going to return to work after my maternity leave is over. I'm sick of my job, I hate it, I hate the people, I hate the company - after 8 years, I am just going to leave. I'm hoping they lay me off before then so I get my nice severance package and then I don't have to deal with any of it at all .... but I've made it through 7 layoffs this year. Guess I'm good at my job? :( Either way, if I don't get laid off - we're going to alternate weeks on FMLA :) Which is kinda cheating for me because I work from home anyway lol


----------



## lovelymiss

JessesGirl29 said:


> Is it wrong that this makes me want Timbits now (aka donut holes) Mmmmmm.....

I just had some today!! Chocolate, Caramel and Original glazed. I love me some Timmy Ho's.


----------



## MrsO29

Hello, can you add me to march 26th please?!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok. I was feeling abit better yday. Tried to eat last night and was sick :( 
Lil man slept a bit better tho bt I'm still shattered ! 2 weeks today till my scan x


----------



## LaDY

Shabutie said:


> LaDY: I wish I had a machine and could do scans at home for myself. In theory I think it would make me worry less, but if I scanned too early I wouldnt see a HB, and would freak out. I had an early scan with my daughter at 8 weeks 4 days, due to bleeding, as saw a HB and she was measuring 2.2cm. Id love to have a scan early again, give us the reassurance everything is progressing nicely, but If this bleeding/spotting stops then I doubt I will get one. I am constantly checking the tissue when I wipe for blood and poking my boobs, if they hurt im pregnant. Thats my weird logic going on atm. lol
> 
> It seems to be going so slow for me since I got my :bfp: But know in reality it wont be that much longer until I get near the end of the 1st trimester. A lady on my FB gave birth to a girl yesterday and the pics just make me want my baby here already :haha:

Aww hun you are so not alone!!...its awful isn't it! I found out when I was 5 weeks and my God I was a nervous wreck!...I kept going to the toilet even though I didn't need to go in order to see if im bleeding! (silly I know) But now im so much better...I think as the weeks have gone on I have become more and more positive!...and I guess I keep telling myself there is nothing I can do about it so im going to remain positive and enjoy it! iv got a mw appointment next week so im hoping I will get some reassurance. xxx


----------



## BaniVani

Hello ladies,
HELP *Share a healthy Meal*
 What are your healthy lunch/Dinner menus? Care to share. 
I'm having a hard time eating healthy. Here in Italy it's either pizza, pasta, or cured meats. Veggies are either fried here or covered with lots of salt and olive oil. It's hard for me to eat green leafy salads-I gag. Also, I get nausea when I'm cooking in the kitchen, but I am forcing myself. 
MY sad meal : White Rice in broth---getting sick of it
Thank you in advance for replying~


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsO29 said:


> Hello, can you add me to march 26th please?!

Welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy, hope everything goes nice and smoothly for you :hugs:

After a week of totally feeling like a zombie zzzzzzzzz I woke up this morning and feel great ... so far haha, probably after a walk up the park with DS and our dog and I will be knackered lol. But I have managed my full pilates routine this morning and still feel good. 

Roll on second tri I say, as long as the SPD doesn't get me -really scared about that! Cannot go off sick from work for practically the whole of second and third tri like last time :blush::blush:

Hope everyone else is feeling a bit better today too, with less nausea and less fatigue xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

We like eating anything with pasta... pasta with chicken, pasta with sausages.... Or shepherds pie (don't know if you know it, it's basically minced beef with a layer of mashed potato on top, and there's boiled vegetables in it aswell) what else do we eat?? Uhm... rice with a sweet & sour sauce, or rice with a curry sauce (both with chicken) Or fish?? We like to have a bit of salmon every now and then with some potatoes and salad or boiled vegetables.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and a family favourite: Homemade chicken pie.
Cook some chicken in small pieces, put it in a bowl, add whatever vegetables you like (we usually use peppers, courgette and onions) you can add them raw, then add some cream cheese (like philadelphia).
Line a baking tin with butter/grease proof paper and roll out some puff pastry, cover the baking tin with the puff pastry and add all the ingredients you had in the bowl. (you can spread a little cream cheese in the bottom aswell if you want) Then stick it in the oven for about 30 minutes on about gasmark 7 (which is about 220 C) And enjoy :)


----------



## LaDY

Oh all of that sounds amazing...I really wish I could stomach it! :( xx


----------



## ruby83

I have been eating a lot of stir fry's, homemade vegie pizza and mexican (yum). Had salmon tonight to try and be healthy and have a little more variety but it made me feel ill :-(
I figure as long as things are homemade I am doing well ;-)


----------



## wannabubba#4

EVERYTHING sounds yummy to me - I am just hungry all the time, watching tv, every advert I want now lmao and now really want some chicken 
xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I eat a lot of ice cream and chips lol.


----------



## Shabutie

Morning ladies!

Sorry your all struggeling with MS. I cant seem to stop eating. I was eating pasta at 1am. Still havent dropped my doctors forms back in. Naughty me. I so could eat some doughnuts now yoru all talking about them, but what ive been really wanting for the past week is a subway!


----------



## mummy2o

I want doughnuts too been wanting them all morning. A nice gooey jam one sounds perfect to me


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I eat a lot of ice cream and chips lol.

Together lmao? 

A real pregnant lady diet if ever I heard one haha :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Reading on the facebook page(still haven't got enough nerve to post, just in case it IS seen on my normal thread - silly me I know ) -anyway was reading about the whole morning sickness thing more prevelant with girl babies due to high HCG levels- anyone had a boy and no no or little MS ?? 

I am pretty convinced this bubba is boy now lol - My worst MS was with my first pregnancy and only DD , next 2 no MS and last pregnancy was horribly sick but was also diagnosed as having recurrent UTI in first tri -so could have been from that :)

Oh well, Boys are fab! Although am sure DH is really aiming for his little princess (sorry hubs, seems we make boys lol)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

lol no not together but that sounds delicious! hahahaha


----------



## DecemberWait

It isn't consistent but it has been shown that girl babies tend to put off higher hcg though not always. My hcg was 156,592 at 7w6d according to ultrasound measurements on that day and that seems to be normal though Idk. I have had god awful sickness so I'll be interested to see what I end up with lol! Duchess Kate had hyperemesis and had a boy so ya never know!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

yea w dd i was awful sick.. this one i only get sick if i get a gag reflux!


----------



## Eltjuh

I think I read on the NHS website that you're more likely to have MS with your first or with a girl. Obviously it's not a reliable statistic, cause decemberwait is right, Kate did have hyperemisis and a boy! So there's your statistics out the window!! haha, never even thought of that!! 

Anyway, I didn't have any symptoms other than sore boobs and tiredness (and no appetite) with my son. So no MS! This time I've felt sick whenever I was hungry (not bad enough to throw up though!) from about 6 weeks till 8 weeks. I'm fine now, still more hungry than when I wasn't pregnant, especially when I've JUST got into bed!! :dohh: My sister had the same though, it's her first and she is having a boy. We're hoping for a girl, but I'd be happy either way... just have a feeling this one's a boy though.

I did the chinese gender thing with my son and it said girl at the time, now with this one it's saying boy, so if it's opposite of what they say again like last time I'll be happy :haha:


----------



## JessesGirl29

I find the website Pinterest great for healthy meal options. Way better than any healthy cookbook because you can search a lot of recipes until you find one you like. I almost feel guilty that I don't feel that bad compared to all the other March ladies but yesterday I got a bump of energy and was in the kitchen all day. I made a homemade chicken noodle soup with some leftover chicken I had. I made some really healthy blueberry bran muffins which I jazzed up with tons of ginger and nutmeg and blueberries and a huge fruit salad that I an put in the fridge and eat when it's really cold (YUM)
Some super healthy (but seriously delicious, seriously) things Ive found and made lately is the Biggest Loser Black Bean Soup recipie. It's EASY, healthy and turns out creamy and a bit spicy and you can add cilantro if you like it, which I do! Also I had a ton of sweet potatoes so I found a sweet potatoe/black bean burrito that was SO good. Basically two sweet potatoes peeled and cubed, a whole red onion chopped, two jalapeños chopped, a whole red pepper chopped and then you coat that with two teaspoons of olive oil, one teaspoon of chilli powder and one teaspoon of cumin and roast that at 425 for 45 minutes (you can make this ahead). When it's done you combine it with one can of rinsed black beans and make it in to a burrito and add what you want, lettuce, cheese, sour cream. It was GOOD......


----------



## DecemberWait

According to a site I just looked at the average hcg level at 7w6d is 82,370 so I guess mine was a bit above average. The doctor did say I'm probably sick from higher hormone levels!


----------



## J_Lynn

I have another headache :/ And I have no coke in this house. Ugh. I am thinking about making some tea, but I'm not sure how much caffeine the tea has in it. And I have Rooibos chai which has no caffeine and a delicious mate vana tea, which is the one I have no idea how much caffeine it contains. I guess 1 cup won't hurt, it's not like it could possibly contain 300mg of caffeine, right?

I wish I could take one of my extra strength headache killers. *sigh* 

All this food talk, yummm. I made strawberry muffins for breakfast for hubby and I :) They were deliciousssss.

Edit: Nevermind, my matevana tea has no caffeine either - it's an herbal tea and herbal don't have caffeine. I'm so screwed :(


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> According to a site I just looked at the average hcg level at 7w6d is 82,370 so I guess mine was a bit above average. The doctor did say I'm probably sick from higher hormone levels!

Maybe that explains why I haven't been sick even one day. I had one day of nausea, but I fully believe that's because of what I ate - it wasn't because of the baby. But my HCG levels aren't above normal so maybe that's why I'm not getting sick. I'll take it :thumbup: lol


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> According to a site I just looked at the average hcg level at 7w6d is 82,370 so I guess mine was a bit above average. The doctor did say I'm probably sick from higher hormone levels!
> 
> Maybe that explains why I haven't been sick even one day. I had one day of nausea, but I fully believe that's because of what I ate - it wasn't because of the baby. But my HCG levels aren't above normal so maybe that's why I'm not getting sick. I'll take it :thumbup: lolClick to expand...

Morning sickness has become a way of being for me... I've had one day of no sickness but that's it. It'll be weird when I can eat normally again lol. Just consider yourself lucky :)


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> According to a site I just looked at the average hcg level at 7w6d is 82,370 so I guess mine was a bit above average. The doctor did say I'm probably sick from higher hormone levels!
> 
> Maybe that explains why I haven't been sick even one day. I had one day of nausea, but I fully believe that's because of what I ate - it wasn't because of the baby. But my HCG levels aren't above normal so maybe that's why I'm not getting sick. I'll take it :thumbup: lolClick to expand...
> 
> Morning sickness has become a way of being for me... I've had one day of no sickness but that's it. It'll be weird when I can eat normally again lol. Just consider yourself lucky :)Click to expand...

Oh, I definitely do. Everyone at work is like "You lucky brat...I can't believe you're not sick!!" But my OB nurse said I had been preparing my body for so long to be pregnant that it may have helped me. I've been taking pre-natals for years and then I had all the progesterone right away, so my body was so ready they said sometimes that helps because you just don't go through the 'shock' of your body adjusting to the hormones when you're 'prepared' for it. So I guess the years of TTC helped? lol I know that isn't the case for all of us LTTTC'ers - but that theory made a bit of sense. 

I do feel a bit bad that I haven't had any symptoms at all - I'd be willing to take some off the ladies who are having horrible, horrible MS. Just to lighten the load a bit. But I am the biggest baby on the planet when I don't feel good, so it's really just best for everyone that I don't get sick LOL


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I completely know how the bad ms is so i feel for the ladies that do have it! (Even though ive only been sick 4xs ths pregnancy)... Ur hungry but nothing sounds good, u dont want to get out of bed bc ur so nauseous...and what u do eat comes back up! Gross... Just an awful feeling.

I think someone is trying to make this easier ths tine around snce i have a 7 month old ...ill be honest.im not sure i would be able to take care of her with bad ms like i had w her!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been sick twice today :( 
Ur defo right nikki . Even wen I feel hungry I don't want nothing :( 
I had morning sickness with my son but nowhere near this bad. I lost my appetite with him for certain foods but not all together . 
I'm hoping 4 a girl this time bt happy with a boy just want a healthy baby x


----------



## LisK

So I cut back on the progesterone supplements (200 mg a day instead of 400) and it seems to be really helping with the nausea. I wonder if the progesterone I'm on is what caused all the ms symptoms, because I didn't have any ms with DD.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I heard prog can be a culprit of ms! Along w estrogen !


----------



## Fixsohn

Shabutie said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Sorry your all struggeling with MS. I cant seem to stop eating. I was eating pasta at 1am. Still havent dropped my doctors forms back in. Naughty me. I so could eat some doughnuts now yoru all talking about them, but what ive been really wanting for the past week is a subway!

Subway has totally been a favorite while pregnant, easy, cheap, healthy... Sort of... And I dont have to make it or clean up after. Right now though I would LOVE some donuts and for dinner chicken or salmon and mashed potatoes. Im starving!!! 
This is my first day back to work after my month long vacation, so need a nap!!


----------



## mummy2o

I feel like a pig. Today I've had 2 slices of toast, bacon roll, chicken and sweetcorn roll, 2 doughnuts and pork scratchings (I have no idea why on the last as I normally hate them!) and I still have dinner to go later!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol sound like. Me cant stop eating today! Breakfast was an icecream cone, mid snacl was a lean cuisine dumpling and rice thing, and i just ate some salty chips! And i want more!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh yeah I forgot about the Duchess too -oh well haha -only another 7 months til we find out then (doesn't that sound ages away ? ) Although by then time xmas comes around, which will be here in a blink of an eye once the kids go back to school ( less than 2 weeks away here) then it will be almost maternity leave time yay!! 

xx


----------



## Lionchild

I can't stop eating either! I'm eating leftover lasagna for pre-lunch. :haha: I feel like I'm going to pass out if I don't eat for a couple hours. I also have only had waves of nausea but no MS, which is nice. It's early though! 

Luckily, I was weighed at the doctor yesterday, and I haven't gained any weight. I actually lost a pound! I think it's because I haven't been able to workout due to spotting. Maybe I lost some muscle mass. I can't wait to be cleared to workout again. I love :bodyb:

What is everyone craving the most? Salty foods, sugary foods or both? Anyone craving super healthy foods? Anyone like me and craving beer (obviously I can't have any)? I think I just want the bubbly goodness of it.


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm craving sushi. BADLY. I am also craving salt. Which is weird for me, because before I got pregnant I _never_ ate anything that wasn't high in protein, lean, low salt, no refined sugars, nothing processed, etc. Now? Yeah. That's gone out the window. I have been wanting the frozen dinner Salsbury Steaks (I know that can't even be real meat...) because they're meaty/salty/filling/comfort foody. I don't want anything sweet - thank goodness. I want chips, I've been able to resist that one except for a couple times I had to have some. Umm ... that's pretty much it. I've even wanted McDonalds a couple times, which is a no-no on my life. I would be willing to eat ANYWHERE before I ate at that place and for some reason I really wanted their french fries. I don't know. It's so weird.


----------



## Lionchild

J_Lynn- The strongest teas (black teas) only have 60-90mg a cup. You can have a cup if you follow the March of Dimes guideline for no more than 200mg a day.


----------



## Lionchild

J_Lynn said:


> I'm craving sushi. BADLY.

I want sushi so badly!!! I'm going to make some veggie sushi next week.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Icrave salt! Italian hoagies, sushi covered in soy sauce! I eat cooked shrimp sushi though not raw....


----------



## wavescrash

J_Lynn said:


> I've even wanted McDonalds a couple times, which is a no-no on my life. I would be willing to eat ANYWHERE before I ate at that place and for some reason I really wanted their french fries. I don't know. It's so weird.

I craved McDonald's fries with both of my last pregnancies lol.


----------



## J_Lynn

Lionchild said:


> J_Lynn- The strongest teas (black teas) only have 60-90mg a cup. You can have a cup if you follow the March of Dimes guideline for no more than 200mg a day.




Lionchild said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I'm craving sushi. BADLY.
> 
> I want sushi so badly!!! I'm going to make some veggie sushi next week.Click to expand...

I found some lemon pomegranate green tea, so I made a cup of it :) Headache = gone. Woohoo! 

I had a tempura shrimp roll the other day - I gave in, I couldn't handle it anymore. I had to have sushi of some kind, so if all I can have is rolls that include fully cooked items - then so be it. hahah


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Icrave salt! Italian hoagies, sushi covered in soy sauce! I eat cooked shrimp sushi though not raw....

My FAVORITE sushi is salmon, yellowtail, and tuna. Oh man. Ohhhh MAN I cannot wait until next April because I am going to go NUTS over some raw fish!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao last pregnancy i was so cautious w what i ate that i wouldnt eat regular italian hoagies so id get veggie hoagies at subway and it tasted just as good! But this time around im whatever about everything, coffee, soda, hoagies, sushi ....lol


----------



## moondust7

LOL I am with you guys... REALLY wishing I could have a regular sandwich. I almost went to Subway yesterday. I would probably heat the meat out of paranoia, but a cold meat sandwich just sounds so good.

Nikki - LOL absolutely love that you're just taking it easy this time!!!!

Tomorrow is my first u/s. I am nervous. My symptoms have really lessened in the past couple days. We will see. Hoping to see that heartbeat. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dunno i think a lot of stuff is hyped up just to be on the cautious side, which is fine... But for me, eh im just like eh ok...


----------



## DecemberWait

Maybe it's early but we picked a nursery theme, 'Oh, The Places You' ll Go' by Dr. Seuss... not starting any purchasing until at least 14wks though!


----------



## moondust7

Ya I think so too. It's good to be cautious, but sometimes I wonder how much of a risk everything is. I specifically remember this episode of Friends where Phoebe makes a sandwich with Joey when she's pregnant... and she puts like 3 or 4 different kinds of lunch meat on it. That doesn't seem like that long ago... and people were eating cold sandwiches then and didn't think anything about it.


----------



## minni2906

I'm with you, Nikki. I'm not going crazy watching what I'm eating. I mean, my parent's generation didn't have nearly as many precautions in place and we turned out fine! :thumbup: And besides, you just can't live in Maryland during the summer and NOT eat crabs!!!!!! It's just not possible!!!! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> Maybe it's early but we picked a nursery theme, 'Oh, The Places You' ll Go' by Dr. Seuss... not starting any purchasing until at least 14wks though!

I love Dr Seuss and that story is one of my son's favourites :thumbup:

Do they have an actual nursery range?

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh man now i want some crabs! Lol.


----------



## DecemberWait

wannabubba#4 said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's early but we picked a nursery theme, 'Oh, The Places You' ll Go' by Dr. Seuss... not starting any purchasing until at least 14wks though!
> 
> I love Dr Seuss and that story is one of my son's favourites :thumbup:
> 
> Do they have an actual nursery range?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Nope I'll be making my own items out of different materials and using Etsy. I love that book and find the message is perfect for a LO :)


----------



## Bexter81

Yeah I made cakes with the wee man yesterday and as usual and without thinking took a lovely spoonful of the raw mixture and then though shit that would be raw egg them. Rang my mum she told me to chill out and that in her day anything went and we are all ok. I have to have a subway its too close to work and the only thing that hits the spot but to be fair I didnt even realise i wasnt supposed to eat them. I reckon most people have selective memories depending on what they really fancy lol x


----------



## Fixsohn

Damn it... no I feel like the bad mum... eating Subway all the time! but honestly though, I didn't realize we're not supposed to eat them... and to be honest, again, I think its bull crap! 
On to other cravings... SUSHI!!! ohh my goodness, I have been craving it for forever! then last friday I went to my sisters to help her move. They had a bunch of people over and had some leftover vegetable sushi rolls they were going to feed everyone during luch (there was also LOTS of other food) but I couldn't even wait, so I snuck like a plate full of sushi before lunch and then probably ate like 2/3 of the rest of the sushi during lunch... and nothing else! I am not only a bad mother, but also rude and selfish... goodness... poor baby, having me for a mother :wacko:
As for right now, I just had the BEST baked potato ever!! probably because I have been craving it for a couple of days now! 
all in all today has been awesome, lots of food, not too tired and no MS :happydance:


----------



## Bexter81

Change of topic but taking the wee man swimming tomorrow and just tried my bathers on. Oh my good god what has happened to me. I know I should embrace it but my good god I really need to step away from the fridge and I reckon once I had got used to my little breast feeding swingers I kinda didn't mind them but now they are huge and the only one bather that I can squeeze into has no support. Yikes wish me luck ladies I reckon a couple of folkes may get an eye full tomorrow x


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's early but we picked a nursery theme, 'Oh, The Places You' ll Go' by Dr. Seuss... not starting any purchasing until at least 14wks though!
> 
> I love Dr Seuss and that story is one of my son's favourites :thumbup:
> 
> Do they have an actual nursery range?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope I'll be making my own items out of different materials and using Etsy. I love that book and find the message is perfect for a LO :)Click to expand...

I googled it and there is a bedding set (only found the pink one thou but did say there was blue too) on Amazon and a few other places lol but not cheap lol...much better and more original making stuff yourself I would imagine xx


----------



## LaDY

Fixsohn said:


> Damn it... no I feel like the bad mum... eating Subway all the time! but honestly though, I didn't realize we're not supposed to eat them... and to be honest, again, I think its bull crap!
> On to other cravings... SUSHI!!! ohh my goodness, I have been craving it for forever! then last friday I went to my sisters to help her move. They had a bunch of people over and had some leftover vegetable sushi rolls they were going to feed everyone during luch (there was also LOTS of other food) but I couldn't even wait, so I snuck like a plate full of sushi before lunch and then probably ate like 2/3 of the rest of the sushi during lunch... and nothing else! I am not only a bad mother, but also rude and selfish... goodness... poor baby, having me for a mother :wacko:
> As for right now, I just had the BEST baked potato ever!! probably because I have been craving it for a couple of days now!
> all in all today has been awesome, lots of food, not too tired and no MS :happydance:

Just out of interest why are we not supposed to be eating a subway? That's my craving practically everyday so far!! xx


----------



## Shabutie

I am jealous you are having a subway everyday LaDY! :haha:

So cute you ware going to make your own bedding DecemberWait. I plan on making baby lots of dribble bibs. Will be so cute :)


----------



## Disneylovers

Because of the risk of Listeria in cold cuts. They say you're supposed to heat cold cuts thoroughly and eat before they get cold. To be honest there's a listeria risk with most foods to the point where you can't obsess over it or you'd eat barely anything.

Oh and I've been wanting my mum's roast dinner, so much that I ended up making gravy and dipping everything I could find in it haha


----------



## mummy2o

If your in the UK your fine eating subway. If your in the states your not. I haven't quite got my head around why one country says its ok and one is a big nono. So go with your gut feeling. I've had 3 subways since becoming pregnant and nothing has gone wrong. But then again a lot of things I could do last pregnancies I can't do this and I couldn't have nuts last time, but I can this. I think they really need to do more research about everything tbh. In theory according to a report were not suppose to use shower gel as there is a small risk to our babies >.>


----------



## Disneylovers

Subway stores do have microwaves, just ask them to heat any meat through in there. Our local one won't sell a BLT if it's not toasted or the bacon isn't zapped in the microwave first :winkwink:


----------



## Shabutie

Oh I love having the chicken breast warmed up in the microwave! Nom nom nom, must get OH to buy me one tomorrow!


----------



## Eltjuh

About eating lunchmeats: It says on the NHS website that in other countries they recommend it, but in the UK they don't cause the risk is so small. I've always eaten them throughout my first pregnancy and this one, I didn't even know until a while ago that you weren't supposed to eat them. But I still eat them now and have subway if I want it, cause like it says, the risk is so small! 
I also ate (and still eat) peanutbutter when I was pregnant with my son (and this time) cause I don't see how a baby is gonna be more likely to have a peanut allergy if you eat peanuts... I'd think it would be the other way around, if they've never been exposed to it they'd be more likely to get an allergy, right??? :shrug:
Anyway, my son definitely doesn't have a peanut allergy, cause he loves his PB sandwiches!! :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

When it comes to food "no-no's", almost any of those foods are okay in moderation. Obviously there will be some exceptions but when it comes to cold cuts/cold lunch meat, that's definitely a case of "allowed in moderation." Last pregnancy, they ordered a ton of cold subs at work and I freaked out that I couldn't eat them and so many women said they did throughout their pregnancies. Even last week, I indulged in some salami from the deli counter.

They say to limit caffeine intake but last pregnancy, I drank so much Pepsi throughout the 2nd & 3rd trimesters and my daughter didn't suffer from any of the "risks" they say a large caffeine intake will cause.

They just have to warn against it because everyone and every pregnancy is different so you should be aware of the risks but eating those "no-no" foods or whatever doesn't automatically mean you're going to suffer from whatever the consequence is going to be.


----------



## Disneylovers

I was devouring peanut butter through the first few weeks after our bfp, I figured the small amount of protein in peanut butter would help where I couldn't face eating other foods. I still have a sneaky pb sandwich with the zofran when I get waves of nausea.

My older brother and I both had milk allergy related eczema when we were just days old, yet my younger brother didn't. My Mum said her milk intake never changed between pregnancies. We both grew out of it by the age of 1. Mine came back a few years ago as full lactose intolerance, but I seem to be part of that 40+% that gets some relief during the first trimester, I didn't even think and had curry on our anniversary last week that had a lot of yoghurt and milk in it and didn't suffer at all (well it did help ease up some icky constipation lol). My Dr said the hormones from pregnancy slow down digestion because they smooth out some muscles in your intestines so the effect of the lactose is less severe. 

That added to the constipation from the zofran and the iron in my prenatals I would actually be willing to eat a ton more dairy, I have that lovely pregnancy gas anyway :blush:

Anyway I figure the odds of passing that on to baby are probably higher than him/her getting a peanut allergy from eating peanuts/peanut butter.


----------



## BaniVani

wavescrash said:


> When it comes to food "no-no's", almost any of those foods are okay in moderation. Obviously there will be some exceptions but when it comes to cold cuts/cold lunch meat, that's definitely a case of "allowed in moderation." Last pregnancy, they ordered a ton of cold subs at work and I freaked out that I couldn't eat them and so many women said they did throughout their pregnancies. Even last week, I indulged in some salami from the deli counter.
> 
> They say to limit caffeine intake but last pregnancy, I drank so much Pepsi throughout the 2nd & 3rd trimesters and my daughter didn't suffer from any of the "risks" they say a large caffeine intake will cause.
> 
> They just have to warn against it because everyone and every pregnancy is different so you should be aware of the risks but eating those "no-no" foods or whatever doesn't automatically mean you're going to suffer from whatever the consequence is going to be.

__________________
I've been drinking coca cola more than before. I think it makes my nausea lessen ....Sometimes those food warnings scare me in that I fear just about several things that wind up on the dinner table!


----------



## BaniVani

Eltjuh said:


> We like eating anything with pasta... pasta with chicken, pasta with sausages.... Or shepherds pie (don't know if you know it, it's basically minced beef with a layer of mashed potato on top, and there's boiled vegetables in it aswell) what else do we eat?? Uhm... rice with a sweet & sour sauce, or rice with a curry sauce (both with chicken) Or fish?? We like to have a bit of salmon every now and then with some potatoes and salad or boiled vegetables.

______________________
Going to try that--probably shouldn't be reading this at 1am---I'm getting hungry !


----------



## wavescrash

BaniVani said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> When it comes to food "no-no's", almost any of those foods are okay in moderation. Obviously there will be some exceptions but when it comes to cold cuts/cold lunch meat, that's definitely a case of "allowed in moderation." Last pregnancy, they ordered a ton of cold subs at work and I freaked out that I couldn't eat them and so many women said they did throughout their pregnancies. Even last week, I indulged in some salami from the deli counter.
> 
> They say to limit caffeine intake but last pregnancy, I drank so much Pepsi throughout the 2nd & 3rd trimesters and my daughter didn't suffer from any of the "risks" they say a large caffeine intake will cause.
> 
> They just have to warn against it because everyone and every pregnancy is different so you should be aware of the risks but eating those "no-no" foods or whatever doesn't automatically mean you're going to suffer from whatever the consequence is going to be.
> 
> __________________
> I've been drinking coca cola more than before. I think it makes my nausea lessen ....Sometimes those food warnings scare me in that I fear just about several things that wind up on the dinner table!Click to expand...

I had a nasty headache I just couldn't get rid of last pregnancy and my (old) OB recommended taking 2 extra-strength Tylenol with a Coke and it definitely worked. Afterward I came across several women on here whose doctor recommended the same thing. I don't think they'd recommend it if it was going to do serious harm, you know?

Trust me, ALL I drank was soda the last 2 trimesters of my last pregnancy and never had any issues with my daughter suffering from it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg i drank so muchcoffee and soda w dd it was terrible! No effects to her!


----------



## ruby83

J_Lynn said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> According to a site I just looked at the average hcg level at 7w6d is 82,370 so I guess mine was a bit above average. The doctor did say I'm probably sick from higher hormone levels!
> 
> Maybe that explains why I haven't been sick even one day. I had one day of nausea, but I fully believe that's because of what I ate - it wasn't because of the baby. But my HCG levels aren't above normal so maybe that's why I'm not getting sick. I'll take it :thumbup: lolClick to expand...

I have had really high HCG levels- mine were 239000 at 7.5 weeks, however I haven't been sick- just nauseous and super hungry!


----------



## DecemberWait

ruby83 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> According to a site I just looked at the average hcg level at 7w6d is 82,370 so I guess mine was a bit above average. The doctor did say I'm probably sick from higher hormone levels!
> 
> Maybe that explains why I haven't been sick even one day. I had one day of nausea, but I fully believe that's because of what I ate - it wasn't because of the baby. But my HCG levels aren't above normal so maybe that's why I'm not getting sick. I'll take it :thumbup: lolClick to expand...
> 
> I have had really high HCG levels- mine were 239000 at 7.5 weeks, however I haven't been sick- just nauseous and super hungry!Click to expand...

Have you had a scan? That sounds twins high!


----------



## ruby83

I had a scan at 7.5 weeks- only one baby seen and 1 HB heard! They would have seen if it was twins wouldnt they???? 

Have my OB app and dating scan on 13/8 and have the nuchal scan on 26/8.


----------



## Mrs.B.

What's wrong with peanut butter? I have it every morning on toast, mostly it stops me being sick. I had the same with my dd


----------



## ClaireJ23

I ate peanut butter last pregnancy and this one, at one point the NHS were recommending not to because of allergies but they say it's OK now.


----------



## ruby83

I think some people say peanut butter can cause allergies in children, however I am not sure if this is true... I still eat peanut butter on toast, I really doubt a small amount would have any impact


----------



## mummy2o

When I first was pregnant back in 2006 they decided eating peanuts caused nut allergies. You could however have caffeine and lunch meats. In 2008 they removed the ban on nuts as their was no evidence. Some older doctors and midwives still agree the with report prior to 2008. I'm waiting until the midwife before I eat nuts as OH has a bad allergy to nuts so there is the genetics in my way. I don't think caffeine is all that bad as I drunk lots of Dr Pepper with DS and he was fine and had sandwiches. So I'm not worried about the two new rules.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I've been sick this morning alredi :( I eat peanut butter and lunch meats and did with my son and he's just fine x 
Hope ur al ok. Less than 2 weeks til my scan exciting x


----------



## Fixsohn

good morning ladies :flower:
Yesterday I had my first day back at work after a month off for summer vacation. I was SO excited to have lasted the whole day, no MS/nausea, tolerable tiredness. It was awesome! 
Today however I have a killer cold! my throat feels all scratched up on the inside, my ears are achy, I had a low fever last night, I have been coughing and sneezing :cry: and on top of that I have sore muscles from working yesterday... because I spent the last 4 weeks in bed getting no work out at all :sleep:
So back to bed for me! Thankfully my boss is awesome and so understanding. Its my co-workers I am worried about... such gossips!

Hugs to you Donna, I haven't thrown up since I was 13 (I am 28) and the thought of it scares me! I feel for you my dear! hope you and everyone suffering from MS feels better asap!


----------



## Shabutie

Morning ladies! I am being ordered to go to a boot market so OH can look for baby bargins! REALLY! I have backache and cant be arsed! :haha: So I wil make him pay, in the form of a subway. 

I Know when I was first pregnant with Amara they said to avoid peanuts, then nearer the end they said it was fine to eat them. There is always contradicting information, like they cant seem to decide which is right. 

Had a small amount of pale pink blood on the tissue when I wiped last night, but nothing since. Thinking I should still push for an early scan? Or would you just leave it and wait until your 12 week one?


----------



## Eltjuh

Just noticed you live in Havant!! :) I was an au-pair on Hayling Island for a year (2008-2009) It's lovely down there!! 
Used to go to Havant every so often aswell - only to pick my husband (bf at the time) up from the station or drive the little girl to gymnastics  Oh and ofcourse Hobbycraft!!! :haha:


----------



## LaDY

Shabutie said:


> I am jealous you are having a subway everyday LaDY! :haha:
> 
> So cute you ware going to make your own bedding DecemberWait. I plan on making baby lots of dribble bibs. Will be so cute :)

:lol: its the only thing that would stay down...however I may have spoken too soon as the thought of it today makes me :sick: xx 

Also if I was you, I would push for a early scan hun! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Shabutie said:


> Morning ladies! I am being ordered to go to a boot market so OH can look for baby bargins! REALLY! I have backache and cant be arsed! :haha: So I wil make him pay, in the form of a subway.
> 
> I Know when I was first pregnant with Amara they said to avoid peanuts, then nearer the end they said it was fine to eat them. There is always contradicting information, like they cant seem to decide which is right.
> 
> Had a small amount of pale pink blood on the tissue when I wiped last night, but nothing since. Thinking I should still push for an early scan? Or would you just leave it and wait until your 12 week one?

I would still push for an earlier one -another 6 weeks is a long time for you to be worried and hopefully it is nothing and you can have your mind set at ease xxx :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

Listened to baby this morning... got up to 178bpm! He or she must be more awake than last time. Only takes me a minute or two to find him or her now that I know his or her hangout spot lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> Listened to baby this morning... got up to 178bpm! He or she must be more awake than last time. Only takes me a minute or two to find him or her now that I know his or her hangout spot lol.

aww lovely! what a great heart beat.

I cant wait to hear or even see ours on our first scan -still 3 weeks to go

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Theres nothing wrong w peanut butter lol... It does not cause an allergyin the baby.


----------



## J_Lynn

^ yup - what Nikki said. 

If that was the case, my little brother would have had the worlds largest nut allergy because my mom ate peanut butter 24/7 with him. She would walk around with the jar and a spoon and just eat it constantly. He wasn't allergic to anything, he ate everything. Never had an issue.


----------



## DecemberWait

The way I figure it is that for generations people did whatever or ate whatever they wanted during pregnancy and those generations were less sickly, had less allergies and weren't dealing with high rates of developmental and cognitive disorders. All this stress and avoidance of simple things is crazy. The only thing I'm avoiding is alcohol because FAS can be caused by as little as a few glasses of wine and it is a horrible disorder. I work with some FAS children. There is no determined safe amount so I feel zero is the best way to go though of course some people drink a lot while pregnant and have normal babies...just think back to the 50's when it was normal to drink and smoke while pregnant...crazy how obsessive we have become. I think most of it does more harm than good.


----------



## J_Lynn

That's another thing my mom did with all 3 of us .... smoke .... and we were all 9lb babies, and we are all at least 5'10" as adults, and definitely not lacking in the weight department. My brother was like a freakin' line backer, my little sister is tall and very well built (bitch is like a model - I hate her lol). None of us had asthma, or ADHD, or anything they say can be caused by smoking. 

I don't smoke, and I find smoking disgusting - but that's because it smells horrid and stains your teeth/clothes/walls so I personally just want no part of it. But, we lived and are all very healthy and had no low birth weight or any issues. 

They're just paranoid these days. My great grandma raised 12 kids on the family dairy farm and all while she was pregnant, she was hauling hay bails and milking cows and chucking shit out of the barn .... they were all healthy, happy babies.

I fully agree with you - these days the restrictions are doing more harm than good. But, it's hard to know what is/isn't true because you always think in the back of your head, "What if this is absolutely right?" The only thing I'm not doing is drinking alcohol because it's not worth the risk, and eating a lot of tuna or any sushi - just because I don't want to risk the issues of mercury. But women in Japan have healthy babies and I'm sure they don't stop eating sushi - but I just don't want to risk that one. Everything else? Fair game! lol

Oh, I'm not riding my horses either - but that's just a safety issue. You never know what could happen and I'm not wanting to have my horse spooked and me get tossed off. So I'm not doing that either. I probably won't ride again until the baby is at least 6 months old because I just don't care that much lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

agreed with above! i admit i do have a glass of wine here and there with dinner, but i dont disagree with people who are against it!


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't drink at all when I'm pregnant - don't drink a lot anyway when I'm not pregnant! Only once a month, a couple of glasses, and that's not even every month!
I don't see why people have such a hard time giving up drinking all together, it's for the health of your baby. I know you're (supposedly) allowed to have A glass of wine every so often, but it really isn't that hard to not have that one glass, is it??? -- Don't mean to judge anyone, it's your body, your life, your baby, but that's just the way I think of it!!

I have to admit I did drink sometimes when I was BFing, but I'd express before hand and not feed my son within a certain amount of hours of having my last drink! Either that or I'd give him formula instead! 

Like I said, it's everyone's own choice though! :flower:


----------



## J_Lynn

I'll make sure I have plenty of milk pumped for those times I want some wine while BFing LOL There is no way after this baby is out of me that I will pass up a glass of Moscato here and there :D Ohhhhhhhh I love wine so much!


----------



## wavescrash

I drank a little during my last pregnancy but definitely after the 1st trimester. I was out and wanted a glass of red wine but the bar didn't have it (or non-alcoholic beer) but they had white wine. So I googled to see if it was a definite "no" and apparently there was a study done in the UK not too long ago that showed drinking white wine regularly during pregnancy actually led to smarter babies in certain fields and something about being more in tune with your emotions or not being overly emotional, I forget exactly but it sounded good enough for me. I'm sure you could google it and find the study. And then a week before I gave birth I shared a beer with my fiance.

However, I haven't drank much in the last several months (before getting pregnant) because I was starting to feel hungover after just 2 beers and I hate that feeling more than anything. My hangovers last 2 days every single time, no matter what. So I just stopped drinking really and don't plan to have anything this time around.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I did read that study plus a few others w the same results... Im starting to wonder if thats why i have such a great baby lol, jk.


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't drink but I'm not a drinker anyway. I use to be in my younger years I was a party animal , lol. But I rarely drink now and defo not when pregnant x


----------



## donnarobinson

I've got a pain in the top of my right leg, feels like a trapped nerve or something I woke up with x


----------



## Bexter81

Yeah I had the odd glass when I was pregnant with sam but i never went back to my old drinking ways so I just havent really thought about it this time but I wouldn't of thought the odd glass would do you much harm. A chilled bottle of prosecco better be waiting for me when this little one is out safe and sound :-D x


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm so tired today!!! :sleep:


----------



## donnarobinson

That's me everyday lol. X


Eltjuh said:


> I'm so tired today!!! :sleep:


----------



## Eltjuh

Is it really bad that we just ate potato croquettes (from Lidl, they're the BEST!!) with some salmon and I've now put more croquettes in the oven??? :dohh: Wanted more, cause they're really nice!!! :haha:


----------



## waiting4damon

Hi ladies! I'm getting so excited as we all creep steadily closer to second tri! I will be so much more at ease then! <3
Still struggling with all day sickness here; blessed it isn't daily.
How many of you are having the nuchal translucency screening done?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm having the regular thing done, just the measuring of the fold/fluid and then the blood test.... Though I don't think I'd get any more testing done if they'd class it as high risk.... But I guess that's hard to say when you're not in that situation....


----------



## Shabutie

The tiredness is deffo kicking in. I slept from 5pm-7.30pm, and will suffer for it later as prob wont drift off until 2am at the earliest


----------



## Nikkilewis14

im def tired too..

i will have the NT test and blood test that goes with it as well.. The results wouldnt change anything but it is another free scan! :)


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, I wonder if its ok if I join you. MW had my EDD at 21/02/2014 but had scan today and was measuring roughly 3.6cm so dated for march 3rd now instead. I need to go back in about 2 weeks to have another scan and the tests done. We plan on finding out the gender, we have 4 girls and 1 boy between us already, I'm happy either way, just so pleased to see that wriggling baby and a super strong heartbeat.
I'll read back through tomorrow when I'm on laptop :) looking forward to getting to know you xx


----------



## waiting4damon

Nikkilewis--I'm fairly sure it isn't free in the US unless you are high risk--which I am not. I don't want to pay hundreds of $ just for peace of mind.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well maybe not free but my insurance covers the test. My other friends who are not high risk also had the test done and was covered by their insurance.....the only scans not covered by my insurance are ones that are private ( say if i went to "womb with a view" who specializes in telling gender at 15 weeks) ...but anything scheduled through my docs office is covered under insurance.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Do u have insurance? All your scans should bo covered by them under the pregnancy.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Unless like i said it wasnt medically necessary.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ive never heard of anyone who had to pay out of pocket for the nt test in the usa unless they were uninsured.


----------



## Shabutie

HappyHome said:


> Hi all, I wonder if its ok if I join you. MW had my EDD at 21/02/2014 but had scan today and was measuring roughly 3.6cm so dated for march 3rd now instead. I need to go back in about 2 weeks to have another scan and the tests done. We plan on finding out the gender, we have 4 girls and 1 boy between us already, I'm happy either way, just so pleased to see that wriggling baby and a super strong heartbeat.
> I'll read back through tomorrow when I'm on laptop :) looking forward to getting to know you xx

Welcome :hugs:

Aww bet your OH and son feel outnumbered :haha: So how many weeks did they say you were?


----------



## DaTucker

So I have a question....for two weeks I had constant nausea but never got sick. Two days ago I finally got sick (wasn't much bc my stomach was empty) then...nothing. for the past two days I've felt perfectly normal. No nausea, able to eat regular, maybe smaller portions than usual though. Ive had more energy, and just...feel GOOD. I've read that an abrupt stop in signs of pregnancy can be a sign of miscarriage. Should I be worried??


----------



## DaTucker

One of my friends just told me to stay pff google, but gaaaahhh lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

My nausea got worse and then the next day it was gone and never really came back.... that was just after 8 weeks.... sometimes those symptoms just stop.... i never had any real symptoms with my son.... i'm sure you'll be ok!


----------



## DecemberWait

The NT scan should be covered by insurance. I am low-risk and mine is covered. I have to go to a specific location to get it done which is fine. I think it's important to get the screening done though I know some women would rather not worry which I also get.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

When symptoms subside its normal, they will be back! Also when the placenta takes over aroung 9-12 weeks the nausea should subside all together ( usually). W my dd that was not the case lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok I'm shattered. 2 hours it took my son to go 2 sleep aftter he went to bed yday & he woke at 6am x I can't wait4 my scan I just want to no all is ok. X


----------



## HockeyWife86

Wowie that was alot.of catching up to do! Glad ms is starting to taper off for some!
Welcome newbies!!
8 weeks today yay. Had first ms on sunday and monday then from tuesday everything stopped. Even boobs deflated. Cramping started today. We have our viability scan on saturday so hopefully its all fine xx


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls! Woke up with the worlds worst neck ache. Really should get my forms into the docs and get my pregnant self into the NHS.


----------



## wannabubba#4

DaTucker said:


> So I have a question....for two weeks I had constant nausea but never got sick. Two days ago I finally got sick (wasn't much bc my stomach was empty) then...nothing. for the past two days I've felt perfectly normal. No nausea, able to eat regular, maybe smaller portions than usual though. Ive had more energy, and just...feel GOOD. I've read that an abrupt stop in signs of pregnancy can be a sign of miscarriage. Should I be worried??

I am worried too - I had nausea whenever I was hungry, severe lethargy, sore boobs and feeling breathless on the slightest exertion and then from Tuesday of this week nothing :cry::cry:
Even my bloat seems more deflated than usual and I just don't feel pregnant anymore. I have midwife booking in appointment tomorrow, so will tell her my fears then although don't expect a definitive answer until my scan in another 2 and bit weeks.

But then again I am emotional, got stopped by the police this morning, ran a red light (was sure it was fine when I went through) 3 points and £60 fine and I cried:cry:. Never happened to me before, so may have cried anyway lol... and it is after night shift too, so tired from that and emotional lol 

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls I've lost another 2lb , I've lost 12lb al2gta nw :( I've gta go and c the midwife so she can check my urine x


----------



## HappyHome

Shabutie said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I wonder if its ok if I join you. MW had my EDD at 21/02/2014 but had scan today and was measuring roughly 3.6cm so dated for march 3rd now instead. I need to go back in about 2 weeks to have another scan and the tests done. We plan on finding out the gender, we have 4 girls and 1 boy between us already, I'm happy either way, just so pleased to see that wriggling baby and a super strong heartbeat.
> I'll read back through tomorrow when I'm on laptop :) looking forward to getting to know you xx
> 
> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> Aww bet your OH and son feel outnumbered :haha: So how many weeks did they say you were?Click to expand...

He's my step-son so yeah the boys are totally outnumbered, especially during the week. A boy of my own would be lovely but I'm happy whatever we have.
She said baby measured at approx 10+3. 
We were super lucky and caught first cycle off of birth control so last lmp technically wasn't a true period so although I did explain to the doctor and MW they still went on it for EDD. 
It makes no difference to me, only I feel like a whale even more being 10ish days earlier than they'd though. And I get to see baby again in 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I wonder if its ok if I join you. MW had my EDD at 21/02/2014 but had scan today and was measuring roughly 3.6cm so dated for march 3rd now instead. I need to go back in about 2 weeks to have another scan and the tests done. We plan on finding out the gender, we have 4 girls and 1 boy between us already, I'm happy either way, just so pleased to see that wriggling baby and a super strong heartbeat.
> I'll read back through tomorrow when I'm on laptop :) looking forward to getting to know you xx
> 
> Welcome :hugs:
> 
> Aww bet your OH and son feel outnumbered :haha: So how many weeks did they say you were?Click to expand...
> 
> He's my step-son so yeah the boys are totally outnumbered, especially during the week. A boy of my own would be lovely but I'm happy whatever we have.
> She said baby measured at approx 10+3.
> We were super lucky and caught first cycle off of birth control so last lmp technically wasn't a true period so although I did explain to the doctor and MW they still went on it for EDD.
> It makes no difference to me, only I feel like a whale even more being 10ish days earlier than they'd though. And I get to see baby again in 2 weeks :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey welcome and congrats on your BFP xxx :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been midwife got slightly less keytones so must be gtn a bit betta my blood pressure is a bit low bt nothing to worry about x


----------



## Blessedbaby

:hugs: glad you doing better Donna


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi ladies

I see you have been talking about the 13w NT scan.

Im also getting my one done. Just to make sure everything is ok :thumbup:

Last night I had toast and peanut butter for supper it was yummy although now Im not in the mood for it :nope:

I woke up with a headache and my gums are sore :dohh:

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Sorry I've been MIA recently. I've been reading everyone's great updates, I've just been insanely sick and stuck in bed for the past week. :sick: I'm down 4lbs now. I feel like hell. No energy and I can't eat. Ugh I'm hoping the second tri gets here fast and is better than my first. 
As far as scans go, my screening scans are covered but the diagnostic testing isn't. I'm not getting any testing done anyway. The things they look for are not changeable. The only thing you're left with IMO is a possibility of a disorder/disease and months of anxiety while you wait for the birth. The screenings, which are not harmful, only tell you IF your baby has a chance of having Downs or Browns or spina bifida. Then you need the diagnostic testing to see if the baby does in fact have it. The diagnostic testing is what causes risks. The DT for downs has a chance of 1 out of 200/300 to cause miscarriage. After the dr gave me the paperwork to read, I just denied all testing. I really don't see a point in causing anxiety over something you cant change anyway. That's just my opinion. 
Well I just woke up and it's back to bed for me. I'm so tired !!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U ladies are losing and im just gaining! Tons of water weight im sure but im close to uhmmm, 9 lbs! Omg lol.


----------



## waiting4damon

I had an ultrasound for spotting--and still had to pay over $100 because it was not scheduled as the initial or 20 week us. I have insurance through my employer--I am an RN.
Everything is definitely not covered though....my insurance company said they only pay for NT scan if you are >35 years. You are lucky, Nikki.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Wow! Thats crazy! :(. I asked the other ladies from my january group and they also did not have to pay for their nt scan high risk or not... That stinks :(


----------



## DecemberWait

Had my 10wk OB appt. She said everything looks great and she listened for baby on her doppler and the hb was 175 :) Oddly she found it on the left side which is odd cuz I always find it on the right, I guess baby wanted a change of scenery! :)


----------



## waiting4damon

Nikki--Don't feel bad! I am gaining too! I am worried that the OB is going to yell at me--I was 123 at 5 weeks, I weighed myself yesterday and weighed 130! It was at the end of the day and after a large meal, so I hope it was just water weight! OMG!


----------



## mrs stru

Hi, I'm a bit late to the party but would like to join you all if I may? 

I'm 37 and expecting #1. Me and DH have been trying for 4 years. Fell pregnant naturally for the first time after more than 18 months of trying in 2011 just as we were being referred for fertility treatment but had a mmc at around 6 weeks. So we followed up our fertility appointment a few months later and had one round of ICSI in May 2012 on the NHS which resulted in a :bfn:. We couldn't afford to go private so we have just been trying our best since then and finally, on what we said was our last try before looking into adoption I get a :bfp: just in time for hubby's birthday :happydance:

It has taken a while, but have finally read the whole thread which has helped me to stop panicking so much, although I am still convinced that something will go wrong!

I won't know for sure until my dating scan but am due on 31st March going by my LMP.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats mrs stru!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats mrs stru, you must be so happy!!! H&H 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## mrs stru

Thanks Eltjuh, I am happy but I can't seem to get excited, I'm just so worried something will go wrong, although everyone is telling me that there is no reason it should!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Mrs Stru congrats!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I was worried something would go wrong, cause I had a mc last year.... But I read somewhere that (just) because you've had a mc before doesn't increase your risk of having another..... 
It's really hard not to worry though, I know what you mean!! 
I was pretty worried the first couple of weeks.... I'm not so worried anymore, I think it kind of subsided a little once I was around 8 weeks, though I've still found myself thinking about it being a mmc, cause you don't know until you find a hb or have a scan... Which worries me, but I don't think it is THAT common... so I try to tell myself that it will be fine!! 

I'm definitely ready to hear my baby's heartbeat now though, cause I could do with a little sign that he or she is ok!! Still got 2 weeks (from tomorrow) until my scan!! 

I'm sure you'll be fine this time!! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

mrs stru said:


> Hi, I'm a bit late to the party but would like to join you all if I may?
> 
> I'm 37 and expecting #1. Me and DH have been trying for 4 years. Fell pregnant naturally for the first time after more than 18 months of trying in 2011 just as we were being referred for fertility treatment but had a mmc at around 6 weeks. So we followed up our fertility appointment a few months later and had one round of ICSI in May 2012 on the NHS which resulted in a :bfn:. We couldn't afford to go private so we have just been trying our best since then and finally, on what we said was our last try before looking into adoption I get a :bfp: just in time for hubby's birthday :happydance:
> 
> It has taken a while, but have finally read the whole thread which has helped me to stop panicking so much, although I am still convinced that something will go wrong!
> 
> I won't know for sure until my dating scan but am due on 31st March going by my LMP.

Dating scans can also be wrong. DS was dating 2 weeks behind, then later on he was 2 weeks ahead. He liked to keep me on my toes. Congrats and welcome to this lovely group :)


----------



## Shabutie

Congratulations Mrs Stru, such wonderful news. I had a MC and then went on to have my daughter no problem. Unfortunately I suffered another November just gone, but hoping the same happens like last time, and I get a beautiful to hold. 

You will be fine, just enjoy it as much as you can, the time fly by soon enough. x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Congratulations Mrs.Stru!!! How exciting! :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

Do you know what I hate about pregnancy almost as much as the nausea? Constipation. It's so painful. I don't do prunes and that seems to be the only quick fix out there.


----------



## LucyLake

How's everyone doing?

Is anyone else unable to eat, well just about everything without vomiting? :D

I had my 3rd scan today and the twins look good, but they're still together like birds of a feather! I was referred to Texas Perinatal Group high risk because while it's early, the fact that there is no dividing membrane is of concern for future cord entanglement. Should they stay together in one sac as identical momo twins, I will be admitted to the hospital at 24 weeks for constant monitoring and likely deliver in week 32 to prevent them bouncing around entangling each other's necks. We will admit that early to try to beat the 50-50 odds.

Hoping they find a divide...but for now taking it one day at a time.

Hope everyone is well and sorry for my ms absence! I threw up in the parking lot today of my grocery!


----------



## LucyLake

JessesGirl29 said:


> Congratulations Mrs.Stru!!! How exciting! :flower:

Congrats on your awesome first scan!!! <3

Congrats Mrs. stru!!!!


----------



## LucyLake

waiting4damon said:


> I had an ultrasound for spotting--and still had to pay over $100 because it was not scheduled as the initial or 20 week us. I have insurance through my employer--I am an RN.
> Everything is definitely not covered though....my insurance company said they only pay for NT scan if you are >35 years. You are lucky, Nikki.

It's been awhile, thank you for your comments about twins, that's so awesome!!!

I feel your pain, my NT and sequential high risk scans are covered, but boy a lot of other things like extra scans due to worries about one brown spot are not!!! <3


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hi ladies!
I'm on :cloud9: right now. Just got to see my little person for the first time. I'm already head over heels in love! 
Will know the sex in two weeks, opting for the Harmony Test :)
Hope everyone is doing fantastic! Muah!

https://i.imgur.com/yN964Sb.jpg


----------



## Lionchild

Mrs. Stru, Congrats!!! What an amazing story! I hope you have a stress-free and enjoyable 8.5 months! My DD is March 30th, so I'm right there with you!

Beautiful scan, alaskanwhitec! Congrats!!


----------



## Eltjuh

wavescrash said:


> Do you know what I hate about pregnancy almost as much as the nausea? Constipation. It's so painful. I don't do prunes and that seems to be the only quick fix out there.

Grapes!!! Or lots of strawberries..... Other than that all you can do is eat a lot of fiber-rich foods and drink water!


----------



## ClaireJ23

mrs stru said:


> Hi, I'm a bit late to the party but would like to join you all if I may?
> 
> I'm 37 and expecting #1. Me and DH have been trying for 4 years. Fell pregnant naturally for the first time after more than 18 months of trying in 2011 just as we were being referred for fertility treatment but had a mmc at around 6 weeks. So we followed up our fertility appointment a few months later and had one round of ICSI in May 2012 on the NHS which resulted in a :bfn:. We couldn't afford to go private so we have just been trying our best since then and finally, on what we said was our last try before looking into adoption I get a :bfp: just in time for hubby's birthday :happydance:
> 
> It has taken a while, but have finally read the whole thread which has helped me to stop panicking so much, although I am still convinced that something will go wrong!
> 
> I won't know for sure until my dating scan but am due on 31st March going by my LMP.

Congratulations that's wonderful.


----------



## Eltjuh

Nice scan alaskanwhitec!!! Can't wait for mine in 2 weeks! I remember the feeling afterwards, you just can't stop smiling can you?? 


Not looking forward to today.... hubby and I have to go to court, about our house! W



*Edit* _Sorry, must've accidentally posted whilst I was still typing_ :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Nice scan alaskanwhitec!!! Can't wait for mine in 2 weeks! I remember the feeling afterwards, you just can't stop smiling can you?? 


Not looking forward to today.... hubby and I have to go to court, about our house! We're living in an army house, but because hubby left the army in October last year we're not supposed to live here anymore. We've been trying to get a new house since May last year, and nobody will help us or point us in the right direction. So now we have to go to court cause the army wants us out (obviously) and that's what we were going to need to get a new house (via the council) but luckily it looks like we'll (hopefully) have a new house soon. Anyway, we still have to go to court today.... :coffee: Hopefully they'll be nice to us! :haha:


----------



## ClaireJ23

alaskanwhitec said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm on :cloud9: right now. Just got to see my little person for the first time. I'm already head over heels in love!
> Will know the sex in two weeks, opting for the Harmony Test :)
> Hope everyone is doing fantastic! Muah!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/yN964Sb.jpg

Lovely scan pic


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz mrs stru. 
Morning girls. Hope ur ok. 
I've started my anti sickness tablets only taking one a day tho so will see if tha helps . R said 3 a day bt I don't reli want to take that much. I've got to go food shopping today. 
I ate a nearly a full bag of big scratchings yday and a sausage and bean melt. From greggz x


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck in court hun. 
I'm sure all will go fine . The council are hopeless they really are. 
Congrtz on becoming a prune today ! We are nearing out 12 weeks scans :) It feels like were the only ones who haven't had a scan yet x


Eltjuh said:


> Nice scan alaskanwhitec!!! Can't wait for mine in 2 weeks! I remember the feeling afterwards, you just can't stop smiling can you??
> 
> 
> Not looking forward to today.... hubby and I have to go to court, about our house! We're living in an army house, but because hubby left the army in October last year we're not supposed to live here anymore. We've been trying to get a new house since May last year, and nobody will help us or point us in the right direction. So now we have to go to court cause the army wants us out (obviously) and that's what we were going to need to get a new house (via the council) but luckily it looks like we'll (hopefully) have a new house soon. Anyway, we still have to go to court today.... :coffee: Hopefully they'll be nice to us! :haha:


----------



## XxCalxX

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm Calandra/ (Cal for short) I'm 24 and I have a 19month old son. I had a late mc in May this year, and am now pregnant again and hoping this is a healthy pregnancy with our rainbow baby. I'm due on 30th March going by lmp. I am so nervous because of the mc I had in May, I would love to be excited and happy but its so hard with the fear of something going wrong! I am taking comfort in the symptoms I've been having though,and telling myself its all a sign of a healthy pregnancy,don't think I've ever been so happy to have nausea lol.x


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun & so sorry for ur loss. :) were a lovely bunch on here :) x


XxCalxX said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm Calandra/ (Cal for short) I'm 24 and I have a 19month old son. I had a late mc in May this year, and am now pregnant again and hoping this is a healthy pregnancy with our rainbow baby. I'm due on 30th March going by lmp. I am so nervous because of the mc I had in May, I would love to be excited and happy but its so hard with the fear of something going wrong! I am taking comfort in the symptoms I've been having though,and telling myself its all a sign of a healthy pregnancy,don't think I've ever been so happy to have nausea lol.x


----------



## Shabutie

Morning ladies! 

Atleast you are able to eat a little bit Donna. 

Thats such a beautiful scan.

AMF, I am 7 weeks tomorrow. :happydance: Had a bit of pale pink blood when I wiped this morning and had dredful backache. So think I will get my forms in today, and ring up monday, see if they will do an early scan or something. Hopefully there will be no more over the weekend.


----------



## HockeyWife86

After disappearance of symptoms this week I had spotting today. Waiting to see what outcome our viability scan shows tomorrow


----------



## LaDY

HockeyWife86 said:


> After disappearance of symptoms this week I had spotting today. Waiting to see what outcome our viability scan shows tomorrow

Wishing you all the best hun!...will be thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## Shabutie

I echo waht LaDY said! :hugs:

So I have rung the doctors, told them NHS Direct said I should ring them and get a referral for an early scan. They said I actually need to see a doctor first, so I have an appointment at 2.50pm. So fingers crossed he gives me one. I will just mention my bad backaches, and bleeding on and off and the issue of 2 previous MC. Hopefully I can get one then.


----------



## mummy2o

alaskanwhitec said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm on :cloud9: right now. Just got to see my little person for the first time. I'm already head over heels in love!
> Will know the sex in two weeks, opting for the Harmony Test :)
> Hope everyone is doing fantastic! Muah!

That's a brilliant scan. I don't think we have the Harmony Test in the UK yet. I would love to know what this one is.



Eltjuh said:


> Nice scan alaskanwhitec!!! Can't wait for mine in 2 weeks! I remember the feeling afterwards, you just can't stop smiling can you??
> 
> 
> Not looking forward to today.... hubby and I have to go to court, about our house! We're living in an army house, but because hubby left the army in October last year we're not supposed to live here anymore. We've been trying to get a new house since May last year, and nobody will help us or point us in the right direction. So now we have to go to court cause the army wants us out (obviously) and that's what we were going to need to get a new house (via the council) but luckily it looks like we'll (hopefully) have a new house soon. Anyway, we still have to go to court today.... :coffee: Hopefully they'll be nice to us! :haha:

The council is rubbish. South Gloucestershire is at least. I basically was almost out on the street with my son before they rehoused us as my landlord decided he wanted his house back and private housing around Bristol is about £700-800 for a 2 bed place! Our landlord was only charging £500 but he refused to fix several things, and getting him to fix some broken titles took about a year. I was not with my OH at this point and currently having a relapse in my depression so couldn't afford the new rent. Finally we got rehoused though, just miles from DS's school, so he stays with my parents during term time just for convenience as the school run would be an hours drive in rush hour traffic, which isn't practical. I still saw him loads before you all think I'm bad mum, but as I saw it, changing school would not have been good due to his autism if he already had to adjust to mummy having a new house. We're currently trying to be rehoused closer but its an endless battle, however I have the mental health liaison person on my side so hopefully we'll get there soon.



XxCalxX said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I join? I'm Calandra/ (Cal for short) I'm 24 and I have a 19month old son. I had a late mc in May this year, and am now pregnant again and hoping this is a healthy pregnancy with our rainbow baby. I'm due on 30th March going by lmp. I am so nervous because of the mc I had in May, I would love to be excited and happy but its so hard with the fear of something going wrong! I am taking comfort in the symptoms I've been having though,and telling myself its all a sign of a healthy pregnancy,don't think I've ever been so happy to have nausea lol.x

Welcome to the group. We're a lovely bunch of people. I had a mc almost a year ago (took me a year to get pregnant again). I'm sure this time we'll both have sticky beans.



HockeyWife86 said:


> After disappearance of symptoms this week I had spotting today. Waiting to see what outcome our viability scan shows tomorrow

I'm sure it will be fine. People loss symptoms and come back all the time. Also spotting can be normal. I can understand your concern though. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and hopefully the scan tomorrow will bring good news.



Shabutie said:


> I echo waht LaDY said! :hugs:
> 
> So I have rung the doctors, told them NHS Direct said I should ring them and get a referral for an early scan. They said I actually need to see a doctor first, so I have an appointment at 2.50pm. So fingers crossed he gives me one. I will just mention my bad backaches, and bleeding on and off and the issue of 2 previous MC. Hopefully I can get one then.

Its amazing how the NHS various from county to county. I think we can take ourselves to our EPAU but its a very long wait if its busy. I think bleeding alone they'll get you a scan.

AFM I'm going to have to spend the day chasing student finance as they lost my birth certificate. I am so annoyed. I sent it recorded delivery to make sure they got it, but they decided to post it back standard 1st class. I'm so stressed that some might steal my identity and right now I can live without that. I'm trying to get my life together and decided to do an Access course before I got pregnant. So some brilliant idea in my head decided, I know lets continue with both. I might start regretting it later on as its very demanding subjects (Maths, Higher Maths, Physics and Chemistry) which apparently are the most least liked ones in the UK. Overall though I'm looking forward to it. I like a challenge. Does mean OH will be doing most of the childcare and taking this one to swimming and music lessons once its born.


----------



## ruby83

HockeyWife86 said:


> After disappearance of symptoms this week I had spotting today. Waiting to see what outcome our viability scan shows tomorrow

Good luck hon! I am sure all is fine though :)
My symptoms disappeared at 7.5 weeks and I was worried too, but the scan showed all good xx


----------



## Shabutie

Not long till I have docs, really hoping he sends me for an early scan. i wish we could do self referals at our local hospital, but then i imagine they'd get lots of people just turning up. All depends how this doctor is.... never met him before so hoping he is a nice and understanding one. 

amara gone off to her nans for the afternoon, so would work out great if they do send us for one today, as she wont be back till 6.30-7pm


----------



## LaDY

Shabutie said:


> Not long till I have docs, really hoping he sends me for an early scan. i wish we could do self referals at our local hospital, but then i imagine they'd get lots of people just turning up. All depends how this doctor is.... never met him before so hoping he is a nice and understanding one.
> 
> amara gone off to her nans for the afternoon, so would work out great if they do send us for one today, as she wont be back till 6.30-7pm

I really hope you get one!! Keep us updated! xx


----------



## LucyLake

HockeyWife86 said:


> After disappearance of symptoms this week I had spotting today. Waiting to see what outcome our viability scan shows tomorrow

Hang in there <3. I had one brown spot at 6w1 and almost lost it....turns out spotting is common with twins. My breast soreness completely went away except for when AF one was due in week 4 and when AF two was due this past week. I was also freaked out and I'd already seen the heartbeats twice as well! Then yesterday my MS had slowed down over 3 days so I called to ask them to scan me a day early out of fear. What do you know, an hour before the scan, I vomit outside the grocery. Symptoms really do come and go. Your placenta is starting to build-up to take over too.

What a true MC feels like: with my MC, I spotted tiny pin drop cells of pink and brown everyday from 5w3 on no matter what I did. At 5w3, I had a bleed that was light but covered my panties. I had some of the worst headaches of my entire life, but no nausea and no appetite. My levels went from 2000 to 3800 over 48 hrs, not quite doubling. In my case, implantation had gone wrong and it hurt to even sit down on the vaginal area...at 8w0, I had some of the worst diarrhea and cramping...but after weeks of almost bedrest I had so much energy and didn't even wake at night to pee!!! I knew my baby was gone...because suddenly no bleeding and a feeling that the baby was reabsorbing in my body. It's a nasty, nasty dull cramping feeling. He finally came out via misoprostol in week 10...had passed at 8w0.

I hope this comforts you..<3


----------



## Lionchild

XxCalxX- Big congrats!!! I'm so sorry for your late loss. I hope this is your sticky one!!! I'm also 6.5 today, like you, according to my scan on Monday.

Shabutie and Hockey- Good luck with the spotting and scans! Try not to worry. I'm right there with you on the spotting. It's been going on since July 26, but the ultrasound showed a small subchorionic hematoma. It could be something like that. Docs don't sound worried about mine because it's small. It's probably something minor like that or a sensitive cervix. If you aren't having strong cramping, then it's probably something harmless. FX!!!


----------



## loulabump

Good luck to all who are having scans :hugs:

Got my doppler back from my sister today - charged it for all of 30 mins before I couldn't wait any longer and wanted to start searching :haha:

Didn't find it and it went dead after like 20 minutes grrr lol - will try to contain myself long enough for it to do a full charge and search again tonight :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

good luck shabutie and hockeywife - hope you both get your scans and all is okay with bubs xx

welcome to the new ladies, hi and congrats on your BFP's

I just had my booking in apt -told her about my vanishing symptoms and she just said that it happens sometimes, and not to worry (as if I can do anything but) unless I get cramping or bleeding etc, then to go back.

And I am still classed low risk, they don't worry about age until after 40 y.o. lmao; and I have only just sneaked through the door lol


----------



## Shabutie

So... I had a lovely Dr. 

She first did a pregnancy test to confirm. Then did my blood pressure (which was fine) had a feel of my tummy, did my weight and height, then gave me a prescription for stronger dose folic acid. And said she will ring the hospital, and will ring me with a date for a scan. She said they do do a saturday morning clinic (So much for the other doctor telling me they dont scan on weekends) but it might be tight for squeezing me in, so prob be monday! :happydance: I am happy with that, means I will be 7+3 so should see a lovely HB.


----------



## wannabubba#4

great news shabutie -why did she give you stronger folic acid? did she say a reason for it? Hope you get your scan Saturday and see a beautiful bubba with gorgeous heart beating away xx


----------



## Shabutie

wannabubba#4 said:


> great news shabutie -why did she give you stronger folic acid? did she say a reason for it? Hope you get your scan Saturday and see a beautiful bubba with gorgeous heart beating away xx

Thank you! And because my BMI is over 30 I need to take a stronger dose of folic acid. She said its the equivilant of taking 15 regular folic acid tabelts in 1. Also said I should be thinking about take Vit D and calcium. And was suprised I never had to take any of this when I had Amara. 

So will get some Vit D tablets when out next and will just drink more milk and eat more yoghurts for the calcium.


----------



## LucyLake

Shabutie said:


> So... I had a lovely Dr.
> 
> She first did a pregnancy test to confirm. Then did my blood pressure (which was fine) had a feel of my tummy, did my weight and height, then gave me a prescription for stronger dose folic acid. And said she will ring the hospital, and will ring me with a date for a scan. She said they do do a saturday morning clinic (So much for the other doctor telling me they dont scan on weekends) but it might be tight for squeezing me in, so prob be monday! :happydance: I am happy with that, means I will be 7+3 so should see a lovely HB.

That's awesome and good luck Shabutie! My OB won't give me more/stronger folic acid and I have twins...she wants to wait until 2nd tri. Mine is Nature Path 800mcg


----------



## mrs stru

We decided to tell our parents (both sets) last night plus brothers and sisters who are all really happy for us.

But I woke up this morning with pinky brown spotting when I wipe. This is exactly how my mc started so I dig out the number of our early pregnancy unit and am on the phone to them at 7.30am, thinking they would say I had to go to my gp for a referral, but they said they would give me a scan. I hoped they could see me today, but the first appt is on Tuesday at 9am :shrug: So I will be resting up all weekend and praying that I get no more spotting. Still need to tell DH though - didn't want to worry him at work.

Fingers crossed for the others who are having scans x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Shabutie said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> great news shabutie -why did she give you stronger folic acid? did she say a reason for it? Hope you get your scan Saturday and see a beautiful bubba with gorgeous heart beating away xx
> 
> Thank you! And because my BMI is over 30 I need to take a stronger dose of folic acid. She said its the equivilant of taking 15 regular folic acid tabelts in 1. Also said I should be thinking about take Vit D and calcium. And was suprised I never had to take any of this when I had Amara.
> 
> So will get some Vit D tablets when out next and will just drink more milk and eat more yoghurts for the calcium.Click to expand...

I never took vit D with my youngest son either but had read that they were advising it now for pregnancy and breastfeeding mums; so I have been taking it since starting my folic acid -seemingly there has been a rise in children having rickets -and calcium helps the body absorb Vit D.



mrs stru said:


> We decided to tell our parents (both sets) last night plus brothers and sisters who are all really happy for us.
> 
> But I woke up this morning with pinky brown spotting when I wipe. This is exactly how my mc started so I dig out the number of our early pregnancy unit and am on the phone to them at 7.30am, thinking they would say I had to go to my gp for a referral, but they said they would give me a scan. I hoped they could see me today, but the first appt is on Tuesday at 9am :shrug: So I will be resting up all weekend and praying that I get no more spotting. Still need to tell DH though - didn't want to worry him at work.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the others who are having scans x

Hope all is okay, take it easy and have a nice relaxing weekend xxx Take care :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

mrs stru said:


> We decided to tell our parents (both sets) last night plus brothers and sisters who are all really happy for us.
> 
> But I woke up this morning with pinky brown spotting when I wipe. This is exactly how my mc started so I dig out the number of our early pregnancy unit and am on the phone to them at 7.30am, thinking they would say I had to go to my gp for a referral, but they said they would give me a scan. I hoped they could see me today, but the first appt is on Tuesday at 9am :shrug: So I will be resting up all weekend and praying that I get no more spotting. Still need to tell DH though - didn't want to worry him at work.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the others who are having scans x

Aww I am sure you wil be fine hun, as it is not red. I had the same this morning, and just going to take it easy. I would tell your OH, isnt he going to go with you for the scan? My OH worries alot, and is scared of another MC, but he wants to be involved as much as he can so ive kept him updated. :hugs:

As it happens was just on the way out to go shopping, and got a call from the docs. My early scan is on Tuesday at 11.10am. :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Hope all you ladies with spotting are ok!! :hugs:


----------



## mrs stru

Shabutie said:


> mrs stru said:
> 
> 
> We decided to tell our parents (both sets) last night plus brothers and sisters who are all really happy for us.
> 
> But I woke up this morning with pinky brown spotting when I wipe. This is exactly how my mc started so I dig out the number of our early pregnancy unit and am on the phone to them at 7.30am, thinking they would say I had to go to my gp for a referral, but they said they would give me a scan. I hoped they could see me today, but the first appt is on Tuesday at 9am :shrug: So I will be resting up all weekend and praying that I get no more spotting. Still need to tell DH though - didn't want to worry him at work.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the others who are having scans x
> 
> Aww I am sure you wil be fine hun, as it is not red. I had the same this morning, and just going to take it easy. I would tell your OH, isnt he going to go with you for the scan? My OH worries alot, and is scared of another MC, but he wants to be involved as much as he can so ive kept him updated. :hugs:
> 
> As it happens was just on the way out to go shopping, and got a call from the docs. My early scan is on Tuesday at 11.10am. :happydance:Click to expand...

I told him when he got in - no point worrying him while he was at work as there is nothing he could do. I don't think he will get time off for the scan on Tuesday - he would probably stress me out more as he hates hospitals - especially the ward I need to go to as its become my second home over the past 5 years. 

He would come to the 12 week one though. I think that's in a different part of the hospital :haha:

Hope your scan goes okay:thumbup:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies!

Can I join you? I'm expecting my first baby on 2 March after a long time of TTC with my hubby and we were successful on our second IVF attempt. We are over the moon!

As I was an IVF patient I have had several viability scans so far - 1st scan at 4w3d, 2nd scan at 6w3d (saw a heartbeat) and my 3rd scan was on Wednesday at 10w3d which confirmed that our little baby is doing brilliantly! My pregnancy was confirmed as viable. We feel so blessed! 

My next scan is scheduled for 5 weeks time at 15w3d. 

Here's a picture of our pride and joy from my scan this week. So in loooove <3

I'm excited to join you all in the March Monkeys thread! xx :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bunnikins

Big :hugs: to those who are experiencing worrying symptoms. The 1st trimester is awful. Scary, tiring, bleugh sicky.. wish we could all fast forward to after the 20 week scan. 

Hi JonesBaby19, love the scan pic.. i always think 10 weekers look really cute and chunky :)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Bunnikins said:


> Big :hugs: to those who are experiencing worrying symptoms. The 1st trimester is awful. Scary, tiring, bleugh sicky.. wish we could all fast forward to after the 20 week scan.
> 
> Hi JonesBaby19, love the scan pic.. i always think 10 weekers look really cute and chunky :)

Thanks so much Hun. I know... So cute & chunky right! 

I haven't had an opportunity to read back from the start of the thread as yet... Will do tomorrow... But in the meantime I'd like to join you in wish everyone who is experiencing worrying symptoms all the very best. xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Great scan jones! :)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Great scan jones! :)

Awwww.... Thanks so much Nikki! :) xx


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!!! :happydance: Found babys hb tonight!!! :happydance: So excited now!
Makes me feel so much better!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Eltjuh said:


> YAY!!! :happydance: Found babys hb tonight!!! :happydance: So excited now!
> Makes me feel so much better!!!! :cloud9:

Fabulous news! :) xx


----------



## minni2906

Had my first scan on Wednesday and based on measurements they say I was only 6w2d which puts my due date at March 31, 2014. But also, puts conception at July 8th and we got a positive on July 12th... is that even possible? I thought you couldn't get a positive until after implantation which doesn't occur for days after conception, right?! I'm so confused.


----------



## mummy2o

Did you hear a heart beat? If its 1 week either way of your EDD that should be fine, but 2 weeks doesn't look good. Unless you ovulated later than normal by say a week and then your measuring fine. I would love to give you positive advice and really hoping you just ovulated late, but I'd be concerned. Are you getting a second scan soon?


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats and welcome Jones; and I agree your scan picture is beautiful 

Eltjuh -yay! on hearing heart beat, so exciting. I cant wait to hear or even see our LO's heartbeat - wont be until our can though ; although I was tempted to use the equipment at work lol to see if I could locate baby's heart but as I haven't told anyone there yet I was scared of someone finding out. Not sure if our dopplers are sensitive to hear heart beat from this early on though, as we use them on pedal pulses in feet and not on bulging bellies haha

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

minni - hope all is okay with your bubba - I have no experience of this, but didn't want to read and run - did they say anything to cause concern or were they happy that everything was looking okay for gestation?

thinking of you xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think dating is totally accurate that early though, at least that's why i always thought they do dating scans at 12 weeks (in the uk) but i might be wrong. I wouldn't worry too much. Baby might have a growth spurt a bit later on or maybe just a small baby... it happens!


----------



## Eltjuh

Unless they measured it from conception.... 6 weeks and 2 days, that would be about right if you're 8+3 by lmp


----------



## minni2906

mummy2o said:


> Did you hear a heart beat? If its 1 week either way of your EDD that should be fine, but 2 weeks doesn't look good. Unless you ovulated later than normal by say a week and then your measuring fine. I would love to give you positive advice and really hoping you just ovulated late, but I'd be concerned. Are you getting a second scan soon?

I haven't talked to my gyn about it yet as their office was closed by the time I got the report today. I'll probably call Monday and see what the next step is. The heartbeat was good and strong at 139bpm. I keep telling myself the heartbeat is key, but I cant help but be concerned myself.



wannabubba#4 said:


> minni - hope all is okay with your bubba - I have no experience of this, but didn't want to read and run - did they say anything to cause concern or were they happy that everything was looking okay for gestation?
> 
> thinking of you xxx

As above; heartbeat looked good. The report also said my cervix is closed and the yolk sac was visible so everything else seems to be perfect



Eltjuh said:


> I don't think dating is totally accurate that early though, at least that's why i always thought they do dating scans at 12 weeks (in the uk) but i might be wrong. I wouldn't worry too much. Baby might have a growth spurt a bit later on or maybe just a small baby... it happens!




Eltjuh said:


> Unless they measured it from conception.... 6 weeks and 2 days, that would be about right if you're 8+3 by lmp

I like your theory. My sister said the same thing. Maybe baby is just measuring small right now and it will have a growth spurt soon. I though about the fact that they may be measuring from conception and no lmp but the report clearly states otherwise.


----------



## LucyLake

Minni2906-

Hang in there since that hb is okay. It's the COMBINATION of measuring behind, spotting, and cramps that's a big red flag. I bet you catch back up next appt. If she used a very basic machine and this appt. wasn't at your sonographer or the ER where they have high tech ones, that could be it. For peace of mind, you could also go to the ER for a second opinion.

How sure are you about your dates? I charted so I was 100%...is it possible you got some early evap lines?


----------



## Lionchild

Minni, your conception date could have been earlier than the the 8th (it most likely was if you got your BFP on the 12th). The zygote could have taken a while to implant and the baby can't start growing until it implants. That's why it's hard to know date of conception even with the baby's measurements. Two babies in two different women could be conceived on the same day but one zygote implants faster, so the due dates (and measurements) could be different even though they were conceived on the same day. Were you charting? Did you have an estimated day of when you thought you conceived?


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats on the heartbeat, Eltjuh!! :happydance:

Yay for a scan on Monday (hopefully), Shabutie! :happydance:

Congrats on your successful IVF and absolutely beautiful scan, Jones!! :yipee:
I agree that 10 week scans are so cute! I hope to make it there! I'm only at 6.5 and on Monday (6.1) ours looked like a shark. DH nicknamed the baby "tiburón" ('shark' in Spanish).


----------



## Eltjuh

*TMI alert!!*

Oh man, if anyone wants to swap their constipation with me right now i'd be happy to take it! I just woke up with THE worst cramps ever, resulting in 15 very painful minutes on the toilet. Hopefully i can go to sleep again now without being woken up again!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hubby got home right around 5pm and i was so tired i passed out for 3 hrs! I woke up in a daze bc we usually go to his mothers on fridays for pizza at 6pm....his moms calling me saying are u guys coming over? We thought something happened...im like, omg i dont know why ryan didnt wake me up, its 8pm! So i go into the hall and hes got the baby in the bath getting ready for bed, im like baby why didnt u wake me?! Lol. Hes like cuz i knew u were tired and u were sleeping like a bear! Hahahahaha. I must have looked really tired! I woke up in my undies.... I do t even remember taking my pants off beore i fell asleep......baby stop making me tired!!


----------



## minni2906

LucyLake said:


> Minni2906-
> 
> Hang in there since that hb is okay. It's the COMBINATION of measuring behind, spotting, and cramps that's a big red flag. I bet you catch back up next appt. If she used a very basic machine and this appt. wasn't at your sonographer or the ER where they have high tech ones, that could be it. For peace of mind, you could also go to the ER for a second opinion.
> 
> How sure are you about your dates? I charted so I was 100%...is it possible you got some early evap lines?

I'm not 100% but I'm fairly certain. I mean, before bcp I ALWAYS had a 32 day cycle. Like clockwork. Going by that, conception would've been June 29 which makes me 8 weeks tomorrow. (Still a ways off from what the scan said.) My scan was done at Advanced Radiology by a sonographer so I think it ought to be accurate. 



Lionchild said:


> Minni, your conception date could have been earlier than the the 8th (it most likely was if you got your BFP on the 12th). The zygote could have taken a while to implant and the baby can't start growing until it implants. That's why it's hard to know date of conception even with the baby's measurements. Two babies in two different women could be conceived on the same day but one zygote implants faster, so the due dates (and measurements) could be different even though they were conceived on the same day. Were you charting? Did you have an estimated day of when you thought you conceived?

If that's the case, would I still have gotten a positive even if the baby wasn't growing yet? I wasn't charting but I'm fairly certain I conceived June 29th as my cycles were like clockwork.


----------



## HockeyWife86

Scan couldn't pick up why i might have been bleeding/spotting. Nugget is measuring at 8w4d with heartbeat of 176bpm.
 



Attached Files:







lowresnugget.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wavescrash

minni2906 said:


> Had my first scan on Wednesday and based on measurements they say I was only 6w2d which puts my due date at March 31, 2014. But also, puts conception at July 8th and we got a positive on July 12th... is that even possible? I thought you couldn't get a positive until after implantation which doesn't occur for days after conception, right?! I'm so confused.

I had a scan when I was 8w and measurements put me at 6w6d and my old OB wanted to change my due date. My new OB won't change it until my next scan around 12 weeks because this early on the measurements can be off since the baby is so, so small. It's so easy for them to get the measurements a little wrong when the baby is this tiny and just like kids, they go through growth spurts in there... just at different times than all the other babies in-utero. I wouldn't worry unless you get to 12 weeks and there's a huge difference honestly. Like I said, my OB won't change my date based on smaller measurements until we get to that point because they can be so off this early on.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Eltjuh said:


> *TMI alert!!*
> 
> Oh man, if anyone wants to swap their constipation with me right now i'd be happy to take it! I just woke up with THE worst cramps ever, resulting in 15 very painful minutes on the toilet. Hopefully i can go to sleep again now without being woken up again!

I can't stand the constipation I have right now, I have a pooch belly and I'm sure it's not from being 10 weeks but the lbs of stool I feel I'm carrying. It's horrible!!
On the advice of my doctor I took Milk of Magnesia and Colace and still stopped up, I'm losing hope :(


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Lionchild said:


> Congrats on the heartbeat, Eltjuh!! :happydance:
> 
> Yay for a scan on Monday (hopefully), Shabutie! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats on your successful IVF and absolutely beautiful scan, Jones!! :yipee:
> I agree that 10 week scans are so cute! I hope to make it there! I'm only at 6.5 and on Monday (6.1) ours looked like a shark. DH nicknamed the baby "tiburón" ('shark' in Spanish).

Thank you ever so much!! Hahah... A shark! Lol. You made me laugh! :) My baby looked like a bean in our last scan picture 4 weeks ago at 6w3d... It is truly mind blowing how quickly they go from looking like a little bean to a baby! xx


----------



## loulabump

Feeling sad this morning - spent hours searching for baby with my doppler since I got it back yesterday and I'm finding zilch. I know its early and I'm not worried, I know sometimes its near impossible.. I guess I just figured since I used it to find my son at 9 weeks and with this being a second pregnancy that things might be more accessible this time. Wishful thinking I guess :dohh:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

I'm not sure if this is of any help to those of you with constipation or not... But when I was suffering from it at the beginning of my pregnancy, I started eating baked beans on a piece of brown toast for breakfast each morning and it has solved the problem entirely! :) Unfortunately when I don't have them for breakie now on rare occasion I get constipated again, so I try to eat them every morning. What's more they are a great source of protein so good from all perspectives! 

Give it a try if you like baked beans... Good luck xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, hope ur all ok. I want to see my baby or hear their heart beat , I'm going to hire a doppler I think. 
10 days til my scan though. It is going quick. I just want to no my baby is ok. 
I can't believe I was ok al day ydya got home from shopping and was sick :( 
I'm feeling ok this morning apart from an headache ! 11 weeks monday ! Wow x


----------



## donnarobinson

& I'm having contipation to I didn't go 4 a bout a week x :(


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Update-
The Milk of Magnesia and Colace finally kicked in after 10 hours of 3 doses. My gosh...I never want to experience that again. I'm keeping both in the house at all times. Relief!!! My pants fit so much better ;)


----------



## Shabutie

Morning ladies.... gee everyone is blocked up! 

I've not long been up. Feeling slightly sick. Not sure what we are up to today, but out of the blue my brother rung me last night, asking if he can take Amara swimming and to McDonalds. I was like WHAT! He never asked to have her, and since she has been born, hes only ever took her out once. So I am going to enjoy the peace and quite for a couple of hours. 

Talking of scans, and what the babies look like. When I had a scan with Amara at 8+3, she looked like she was wearing a hat, even my nan noticed it!

OOoo yeah, and I am 7 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

loulabump said:


> Feeling sad this morning - spent hours searching for baby with my doppler since I got it back yesterday and I'm finding zilch. I know its early and I'm not worried, I know sometimes its near impossible.. I guess I just figured since I used it to find my son at 9 weeks and with this being a second pregnancy that things might be more accessible this time. Wishful thinking I guess :dohh:

It's pretty disappointing when you can't find it right??? We were trying from about 8 weeks, twice a week. Then yesterday we finally found it and I was so happy!! :happydance: Recorded it on my phone aswell so I could send it to my family and I can listen to it when I want. Though if I listen to it now it annoys me that there's so much background noise so I just wanna listen to it with the doppler again! Probably just gonna keep doing it twice a week.... Keep trying, you will find it sometime soon!! :hugs:


----------



## loulabump

> It's pretty disappointing when you can't find it right??? We were trying from about 8 weeks, twice a week. Then yesterday we finally found it and I was so happy!! :happydance: Recorded it on my phone aswell so I could send it to my family and I can listen to it when I want. Though if I listen to it now it annoys me that there's so much background noise so I just wanna listen to it with the doppler again! Probably just gonna keep doing it twice a week.... Keep trying, you will find it sometime soon!! :hugs:


Thanks! It makes me feel better knowing I'm not the only one who can't find it this early! Even though I am sooo jealous of everyone who was able to - having to ban myself from watching youtube videos :haha:


----------



## DecemberWait

Sounds like everyone is doing well, awesome! 


It's so amazing how loud and clear baby comes through now on the doppler. Bpm was 179 this morning! Still grappling with morning sickness but I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow so maybe it'll start settling a bit... mostly seems to occur when I have an empty stomach now, especially when I first wake up!


----------



## LisK

11 weeks today! I look soooo pregnant and I have to somehow cram myself into a bridesmaid dress today. I am so scared I'm not going to be able to zip it up!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I haven't got morning sickness anymore or any other symptoms but am feeling positive about things, not going to stress out about it. Last pregnancy I had heavy bleeding for two days (worse than a period) at week nine and she was just fine, so I'm just glad everything is going smoothly so far. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. :)

I have my scan on Wednesday 21st so will just wait until then and hopefully everything will be OK.


----------



## Bexter81

Yeah im almost 11 weeks and I look v pregnant too. I didnt have a bump til about 20 weeks last time I defo can't hide it from people much longer x


----------



## MrsPhez

I'm 10w 6d and in day 1 of maternity jeans. I look massive. I guess it shows there is something growing in there!


----------



## Disneylovers

I second the notion for having beans to 'clear' things out, I had some at a bbq hubby did for his parents and oh my gosh the next morning I woke up with those gotta go cramps and feel so much better now.

I have my next OB appointment for the 28th (should be about 11w 4 d), sad that it's a boring one and is mostly about insurance coverage :sleep: Hoping our OB will give me a quick scan or at least listen for baby's HB!

I booked my NT scan for the 4th of Sept, mainly because our insurance covers it and really just to see baby again. I think even if we have markers for downs I won't do the CCS part of the test, any result won't change our minds on wanting baby anyway. Hubby is adopted so his medical history is unknown for the most part so our OB said the insurance will definitely cover it on that grounds alone :thumbup:


----------



## loulabump

OMG I am on absolute :cloud9: right now!

I made a decision that I was going to have a nice hot bath then have 10 more minutes with my doppler and if I didn't find anything I was going to put the thing away til next week cos I have been like a woman gone mad for the last day!

I found it! I can't believe it and after only a couple of minutes really low down on my left hand side - it was only for about 5 seconds but it was crystal clear and definately baby. I'm still putting it away til at least next week - I got the peace of mind that I wanted and now ill wait til baby is a bit bigger and less of a pain in the butt to find ;)

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow, can't believe so many of you are showing already, or so bloated that you look pregnant... Even when I was 41+6 (the day I had my son) I never wore ANY maternity clothes.... I bought 1 maternity top, only because I wanted at least 1 thing cause it's something you look forward to buying when you're pregnant and I never got to, because all my old clothes fit me!
Wonder if it's gonna be different this time. I'm 10+1 today and still look exactly the same as before I got pregnant. Haven't even taken any pictures yet....


----------



## donnarobinson

Goodnight girls, I feel ok til about 3/4pm .. Must be wen my sickness tablet wears of . I'm really bloated and I look pregnant my belly was flabby newai tho after my son so I looked pregnant newai lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

I was huge with my son :) I loved my bump is was like a ball stuck up my top I put no weight on anywhere else except my beLly . 
Ill share some pics. :) I showed really quick with him aswell . 
Top pic 29 weeks, 2nd 37 and 3rd is me the day I was inducded, he was born the next day. 
The bottom one is me at 10+4 , its jus bloat and flab from my son x
 



Attached Files:







29%20Weeks%20x.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4









37%20weeks%203%20days.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3









1%20Day%20b4%20he%20was%20born%20x.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5









10+4.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Shabutie

Donna thats a prety impressive bump int he last one, can deffo tell he dropped, and going by the old theory of if you carry a boy its all out front. In someways I wish I could carry a boy, and that theory works, as I am already plus size, so would love a bump like that. Hoping coz this is my second I will show sooner and get a better bump.


----------



## LucyLake

HockeyWife86 said:


> Scan couldn't pick up why i might have been bleeding/spotting. Nugget is measuring at 8w4d with heartbeat of 176bpm.

Congrats HockeyWife86!!!! <3 :cloud9: Great awesome HB too!!!


----------



## LucyLake

Shabutie said:


> *Morning ladies.... gee everyone is blocked up!*
> 
> I've not long been up. Feeling slightly sick. Not sure what we are up to today, but out of the blue my brother rung me last night, asking if he can take Amara swimming and to McDonalds. I was like WHAT! He never asked to have her, and since she has been born, hes only ever took her out once. So I am going to enjoy the peace and quite for a couple of hours.
> 
> Talking of scans, and what the babies look like. When I had a scan with Amara at 8+3, she looked like she was wearing a hat, even my nan noticed it!
> 
> OOoo yeah, and I am 7 weeks today! :happydance:

No blockage here :D With Twins and high HCG, you get diarrhea instead. Fun times :D

Also, those of you not showing as much, I'm SOOOOOOOOO jealous :D I have a 12-16 week bump.


----------



## LucyLake

minni2906 said:


> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Minni2906-
> 
> Hang in there since that hb is okay. It's the COMBINATION of measuring behind, spotting, and cramps that's a big red flag. I bet you catch back up next appt. If she used a very basic machine and this appt. wasn't at your sonographer or the ER where they have high tech ones, that could be it. For peace of mind, you could also go to the ER for a second opinion.
> 
> How sure are you about your dates? I charted so I was 100%...is it possible you got some early evap lines?
> 
> I'm not 100% but I'm fairly certain. I mean, before bcp I ALWAYS had a 32 day cycle. Like clockwork. Going by that, conception would've been June 29 which makes me 8 weeks tomorrow. (Still a ways off from what the scan said.) My scan was done at Advanced Radiology by a sonographer so I think it ought to be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Lionchild said:
> 
> 
> Minni, your conception date could have been earlier than the the 8th (it most likely was if you got your BFP on the 12th). The zygote could have taken a while to implant and the baby can't start growing until it implants. That's why it's hard to know date of conception even with the baby's measurements. Two babies in two different women could be conceived on the same day but one zygote implants faster, so the due dates (and measurements) could be different even though they were conceived on the same day. Were you charting? Did you have an estimated day of when you thought you conceived?Click to expand...
> 
> If that's the case, would I still have gotten a positive even if the baby wasn't growing yet? I wasn't charting but I'm fairly certain I conceived June 29th as my cycles were like clockwork.Click to expand...

I temped, charted, and did OPK's because I know I would have gone crazy if this happened to me....because with my MC I measured a week behind and had not charted. But, I also bled and cramped <3

So you're guessing that conception happened on June 29, but here's the thing: 

My charts:

TTC Cycle 1: 28 day cycle with bfn. Ovulated Day 15
TTC Cycle 2: 28 day cycle with bfn. Ovulated Day 16.
TTC Cycle 3: :bfp: July 12. Ovulated June 28 on Day 13. Last period: June 16

See the wide range DESPITE me having a bang on 28 day cycle?

Periods are also different after BCP.

In other words, I mean to me you could ovulate late...

With a 32 day cycle-----you can o as late as say day 20 and still have a 12 day luteal phase. So your conception date changes from where you think it was at what like day 16/June 29 or whatever, to 4 days later on day 20. And then how long does it take to implant--it can be 6-12 days beyond that. Hope that comforts you <3 I think it's good that you can't really be sure...I charted so I would have lost my mind if they didn't measure bang on. But, in your case, you don't have to worry since you didn't...hang in there....I think everything is fine especially since the HB was there.

PS-My LMP was June 16. I also got a positive on July 12 and my chart shows I ovulated on June 28, although I think it was more like June 29. And I'm 8w0. How are you already 8w4 if you conceived June 29?


----------



## BaniVani

I woke up super bloated ---I think I look like I'm 5 months instead of 2 months-two weeks along! But I actually lost another kilo this past week.

*Strange craving* that I never had before : *French Fries*
I've never been a big fan of fries!
***Forcing myself to take more walks. My nausea has lessened and I seem to be eating/snacking more. 

May you ladies who are suffering with Nausea start to feel better soon!


----------



## minni2906

wavescrash said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first scan on Wednesday and based on measurements they say I was only 6w2d which puts my due date at March 31, 2014. But also, puts conception at July 8th and we got a positive on July 12th... is that even possible? I thought you couldn't get a positive until after implantation which doesn't occur for days after conception, right?! I'm so confused.
> 
> I had a scan when I was 8w and measurements put me at 6w6d and my old OB wanted to change my due date. My new OB won't change it until my next scan around 12 weeks because this early on the measurements can be off since the baby is so, so small. It's so easy for them to get the measurements a little wrong when the baby is this tiny and just like kids, they go through growth spurts in there... just at different times than all the other babies in-utero. I wouldn't worry unless you get to 12 weeks and there's a huge difference honestly. Like I said, my OB won't change my date based on smaller measurements until we get to that point because they can be so off this early on.Click to expand...

That's good to know. Maybe they won't officially change my due date yet either.




LucyLake said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LucyLake said:
> 
> 
> Minni2906-
> 
> Hang in there since that hb is okay. It's the COMBINATION of measuring behind, spotting, and cramps that's a big red flag. I bet you catch back up next appt. If she used a very basic machine and this appt. wasn't at your sonographer or the ER where they have high tech ones, that could be it. For peace of mind, you could also go to the ER for a second opinion.
> 
> How sure are you about your dates? I charted so I was 100%...is it possible you got some early evap lines?
> 
> I'm not 100% but I'm fairly certain. I mean, before bcp I ALWAYS had a 32 day cycle. Like clockwork. Going by that, conception would've been June 29 which makes me 8 weeks tomorrow. (Still a ways off from what the scan said.) My scan was done at Advanced Radiology by a sonographer so I think it ought to be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Lionchild said:
> 
> 
> Minni, your conception date could have been earlier than the the 8th (it most likely was if you got your BFP on the 12th). The zygote could have taken a while to implant and the baby can't start growing until it implants. That's why it's hard to know date of conception even with the baby's measurements. Two babies in two different women could be conceived on the same day but one zygote implants faster, so the due dates (and measurements) could be different even though they were conceived on the same day. Were you charting? Did you have an estimated day of when you thought you conceived?Click to expand...
> 
> If that's the case, would I still have gotten a positive even if the baby wasn't growing yet? I wasn't charting but I'm fairly certain I conceived June 29th as my cycles were like clockwork.Click to expand...
> 
> I temped, charted, and did OPK's because I know I would have gone crazy if this happened to me....because with my MC I measured a week behind and had not charted. But, I also bled and cramped <3
> 
> So you're guessing that conception happened on June 29, but here's the thing:
> 
> My charts:
> 
> TTC Cycle 1: 28 day cycle with bfn. Ovulated Day 15
> TTC Cycle 2: 28 day cycle with bfn. Ovulated Day 16.
> TTC Cycle 3: :bfp: July 12. Ovulated June 28 on Day 13. Last period: June 16
> 
> See the wide range DESPITE me having a bang on 28 day cycle?
> 
> Periods are also different after BCP.
> 
> In other words, I mean to me you could ovulate late...
> 
> With a 32 day cycle-----you can o as late as say day 20 and still have a 12 day luteal phase. So your conception date changes from where you think it was at what like day 16/June 29 or whatever, to 4 days later on day 20. And then how long does it take to implant--it can be 6-12 days beyond that. Hope that comforts you <3 I think it's good that you can't really be sure...I charted so I would have lost my mind if they didn't measure bang on. But, in your case, you don't have to worry since you didn't...hang in there....I think everything is fine especially since the HB was there.
> 
> PS-My LMP was June 16. I also got a positive on July 12 and my chart shows I ovulated on June 28, although I think it was more like June 29. And I'm 8w0. How are you already 8w4 if you conceived June 29?Click to expand...

I did the ticker based on lmp and a 28day cycle and I just never changed it. I put myself at being 8 weeks today based on June 29th ovulation.
You make a goos point in the fact that I don't know for sure so I shouldn't worry. I was just skeptical of the fact that the sonographer is putting conception 4 days before I got a positive which just does not seem possible at all.


----------



## wavescrash

So I work at Target and was helping a guest in the baby section. There was a pack-n-play on clearance and she was asking me about it and mentioned they won't need it until March. I wanted to blurt out "OMG I'M DUE IN MARCH TOO" but I've only told a few co-workers and didn't want to risk anyone overhearing.

And then I wanted to ask here why she's making a huge purchase so early but obviously, it's not my place so I just helped her put the item into her cart haha.

I just thought it was a neat coincidence. It freaked me out that she was buying a huge baby item for someone due near the same time as me and I haven't even told my parents yet (who I'm currently living with, so it's a little hard to keep it quiet.)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I keep hearing how everyone in their first tri has/is losing weight. I'm up 2.5 lbs and I'm not even overeating, super frustrating :(
I'm not wanting to tell my family until I'm out of the first tri that I'm pregnant and my daughter has a birthday party at the end of the month, I'm afraid I will be full blown showing then at the rate I'm going, tee hee...


----------



## Disneylovers

Psh, I'd lost 3lbs at 6 weeks, put it and another 2lbs back on now I take the zofran over what 3 weeks :blush:

I spent the day making sausage rolls with my MIL, somehow I ended up doing all the work (not that rolling pastry and filling it with chicken sausage and rolling it up is hard work, but it's repetitive). I'm shattered now after going with her, DH's niece, and great nephew to see Shrek the musical! It was really good but I found myself almost falling asleep a few times, my eyes were tired by the end of the musical.

I did have a huge gigglefit in the kitchen when I got home, I attempted to make some little jam tartlets and put too much jam in the middle, they bubbled over and made one huge caramelised mess :dohh:. Thank goodness I used a silicone tray so it all peeled out once it had cooled! Oh well DH will eat them :winkwink:


----------



## loulabump

Morning all, how is everyone feeling?

I feel horrible this morning, fell asleep on the couch last night as I have every night for the last few weeks but when my partner woke me up to go to bed I had no motivation whatsoever and told him to go without me and I'd sleep where I was :doh:

& I'm still feeling so sickly :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, I woke up come down stairs and was sick as soon as I went in the kitchen :( I've just took my sickness tablet that usually helps til about 3pm then wears of ! Can't believe I'm 11 weeks tomoz. 
Shabutie I'm plus size now as well. So I'm hoping I get a bump like that again I don't want to just look fat x


----------



## Eltjuh

I gained quite a bit in the first few weeks, but I just had a shower and weighed myself and I'm only 2lbs more than I was before I found out I was pregnant.
So I must've lost some weight again. Then again, I'm not eating as much anymore, mainly because I don't HAVE to eat to stop me from feeling sick anymore.

LucyLake, I read an interesting thing in my pregnancy-bible (that's what I call it :winkwink:) today.. it had a little thing about twin pregnancies and it said: non-identical twins ALWAYS have 2 separate sacs. Made me think of you straight away! Must mean you're having identical twins! That means it's gonna be 2 of the same sex! :twingirls: or :twinboys:
I also have the diarrhea btw!! :dohh: It's just great isn't it??? Do you get really bad cramps with it?? I do! I think it's mainly if/when I eat a lot of fatty foods.... 


So looking forward to our scan now!! Especially cause we heard the hb on friday, cause I know that there's gonna be something to be seen and baby is (probably) ok!!! :happydance: 12 sleeps!!!


----------



## DecemberWait

10 weeks today :) had my worst round ever of morning sickness last night...Threw up for ten minutes straight after trying to eat some fries and a burger :( only managed a few bites to begin with but it came right back up. I feel sick constantly. It seems to be getting worse rather than better. I'm also really backed up... I got some prune juice to try later today. Whenever I am down about how bad I feel I take a listen to baby and it makes me feel better...I know the end result of this will be the best thing in the world <3


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't wait 4 my scan either , I'm stil scared as I haven't heard heartbeat or anything bt I didn't with my son and he's just fine , :) I don't have a doppler I was going to rent one bt by time it comes ill have my scan. Mines 9 days :) x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone had a fabulous weekend!

I'm 11 weeks today! :dance:

Feeling a bit better so I'm hoping morning sickness is starting to subside.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh boy im up 8-9 lbs now! Im assuming water..ive felt very puffy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We announced on facebook today :) got an overwhelming response ! Felt nice esp since they will be so close together!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad you got a great response :) What did you do?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ill have to post the picture when i hop onto my computer. We took a pic w dd with a sign that says, big sister march 2014!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh I just realised who you are! lol, I've seen it on FB group lol, I loved it xx


... PS. Didn't mean for that to sound stalkerish in any way :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hahahaha thats alright!


----------



## Eltjuh

I thought about telling people, but I haven't yet! We're gonna wait till 12 weeks. Only 2 more weeks to go, well slightly less!
It seems to be going quite fast now!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've felt so bad today I've been sick 3 times :( 
Also my poor cousin who's expecting his 1st baby with his gf , has been set on fire lighting a garden fire. He's in a bad way x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry to hear donna!


----------



## wavescrash

I was all excited because I have a scheduled prenatal appointment for tomorrow until I realized that I don't have the $10 for my co-pay (thank you bills!) So now I have to reschedule for next week. Oh boo. However tomorrow marks 2 weeks until my next ultrasound.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm feeling fantastic today! 
I actually woke up this morning with no morning sickness. Dare I say it's finally over? I've been waiting for this day... Just in case I'm getting in as many tasks and chores that I can because if its not officially over and I go back to being sick feeling tomorrow I won't want to do a darn thing...
And all my favorite shows are on tonight. Just a good day!:happydance:


----------



## Disneylovers

So my OB suggested taking a walk when I feel really tired during the day, supposedly to increase blood flow to the rest of your body to help wake you up, uh yeah the pep from it lasted all of about 5 mins! I've felt like a sick zombie all day and I almost threw up over my nephew when he walked into me :dohh: at least it wasn't too hard a jolt, it was more of a nudge but it was enough to jiggle the water I'd just drank. Mind you he joined in my gagging session when walking my in-laws dogs together, neither of us were picking up poop from their lab-collie mix who I swear has irritable bowl syndrome... my MIL got that job :haha: :sick:


----------



## wavescrash

I don't know what the deal is but last night and tonight I'm more nauseous than ever. I've come so close to throwing up but haven't actually been able to do so. It's so frustrating. I have 1 Zofran pill left but they've made me so constipated that I don't want to touch the stupid pill. I can't eat beans or all the other foods you ladies suggested... I'm a picky eater and texture is a big thing for me. And I hate the taste of most of the suggested foods lol. I'm just so fed up with feeling so miserable and not being able to throw up for even just temporary relief.

I hate the lack of sleep, the constant bathroom trips, the constant fatigue. This pregnancy is so hard to enjoy right now.


----------



## ClaireJ23

After a weekend of practically no morning sickness I woke up this morning feeling dreadful :(

Scan next week :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Wavescrash, do you like Raisins?? I think you can eat them aswell to relieve constipation! (considering they're dried grapes and grapes are good for it)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I'm knackered my little boy is acting like a new born again and keeps waking in the night then he woke at 6am and fort it was play time x 

On the plus side I'm 11 weeks today & a lime ! :) whoop x 
8 days til my scan x


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats donna.

Got my first midwife appointment today. Get to find out if I'll be consultant lead. So shall be interesting. Just under a month until I start college and still need to buy pens, and DS needs a haircut and new shoes for school, possibly some trousers too. They should make holidays longer!


----------



## LaDY

I feel absolutely dreadful...had problems sleeping too :( 

mummy2o I also have my first MW appointment today...what time is yours? xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww . Enjoy ur midwife appointments girls :) makes it more real I think. I can't believe I'm 11 weeks already x


----------



## Eltjuh

oh man, I really need some new bra's!! I just bought a really nice one before I got pregnant (or before I found out) and it's too small now! Had to wear my nursing bra now! :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

I have my first OB app tomorrow- hoping she does a scan!


----------



## DecemberWait

I can't believe how fast it's going for us all now! Can't wait till we are all outta first tri. I hear ya girls on the morning sickness...it'd be nice if it disappeared at 12 weeks but I hear that doesn't always happen. I'm still using my doppler every other morning to check on baby and I can hear him or her now without barely pressing down. 175 this morning. I'm also in that awkward fat stage where I look bigger but not pregnant... yuck lol.


----------



## aurora32

Its bye, bye and back to TTC for me, hope you all have happy healthy remaining pregnancies and gorgeous little bundles by March/April next year. Hope to be back in 1st Tri soon xx


----------



## overcomer79

aurora32 said:


> Its bye, bye and back to TTC for me, hope you all have happy healthy remaining pregnancies and gorgeous little bundles by March/April next year. Hope to be back in 1st Tri soon xx

so sorry and many hugs.

I'm sorry I have been MIA. Things have been hectic in my family. We were in two auto accidents last week and now my stomach is so tore up about tomorrow's scan. I'm pretty much dreading it.

December, I have to warn you my sickness with dd lasted until about 24 weeks. I know that's not a comfort. It actually was water making it worse so I had to find something else to drink. Wasn't that easy either. 

I hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## Blessedbaby

aurora32 said:


> Its bye, bye and back to TTC for me, hope you all have happy healthy remaining pregnancies and gorgeous little bundles by March/April next year. Hope to be back in 1st Tri soon xx

:hugs: so sorry to hear about your loss thinking of you:kiss:


----------



## BaniVani

I love how relatives point out how much fuller my face is getting---I get it, I'm getting fat. Someone told my mother in law yesterday that they saw me and I was looking plumper than usual--they didn't know I was pregnant. 
I'm trying to embrace the extra inches.


----------



## DecemberWait

aurora32 said:


> Its bye, bye and back to TTC for me, hope you all have happy healthy remaining pregnancies and gorgeous little bundles by March/April next year. Hope to be back in 1st Tri soon xx

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## BaniVani

alaskanwhitec said:


> I'm feeling fantastic today!
> I actually woke up this morning with no morning sickness. Dare I say it's finally over? I've been waiting for this day... Just in case I'm getting in as many tasks and chores that I can because if its not officially over and I go back to being sick feeling tomorrow I won't want to do a darn thing...
> And all my favorite shows are on tonight. Just a good day!:happydance:

______________
Glad to know you're feeling better!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hey Everybody, sorry I've been laying low, went to that perinatal mental health clinic and was hit by a whopper but I'm not ready to talk about it right now and it's got me the most stressed out that Ive felt this pregnancy but I know stress is bad for baby so Ive just been laying low and thinking 'this too shall pass' snd trying to stay calm. 
10 weeks today, glad everyone is starting to feel better or has anti sickness pills. 

Aurora, I suffered an early loss in May and was pregnant again two cycles later. Take the time to heal and I hope we see you backing First Trimester when soon. :flower:


----------



## HappyHome

So sorry for your loss aurora xx 

Been AWOL too due to dead laptop so only get online when I can wrestle ipad off of DH 
Scan date came through for the 29th, I'll be 13+4 is that still ok to do the measurements for the Down's syndrome test?
Think I'm 11+1 today.
Feeling tired and sometimes get blurred vision but it seems a quick sugar burst helps that. 
I need to have the GTT again this time, I hated it last pregnancy. I went first too so had other pregnant ladies watching me in the waiting room. 
Have to see the VBAC clinic and be under consultant care too. I'm quite frustrated actually as with dd2/3 I never saw a soul about VBAC and had brilliant labours and births with them. It puts a big cross against my home birth chances.


----------



## Eltjuh

aurora32 said:


> Its bye, bye and back to TTC for me, hope you all have happy healthy remaining pregnancies and gorgeous little bundles by March/April next year. Hope to be back in 1st Tri soon xx

So sorry to hear that!! :hugs: Hope you're taking it easy and you get to be back in first try soon!! :hugs:


----------



## lovelymiss

aurora32 said:


> Its bye, bye and back to TTC for me, hope you all have happy healthy remaining pregnancies and gorgeous little bundles by March/April next year. Hope to be back in 1st Tri soon xx

:hugs: I am so sorry!


----------



## J_Lynn

aurora32 - Thinking of you *hugs* Hope you see you back soon!


Looks like everyone has been MIA a bit here and there ... I've been MIA because of Facebook lol It's easier to chat on there with the March Monkeys than log in here. I need to start looking around more, but there are so many bad stories that freak me out so I am kinda staying away until after our next appointment. I have noticed that here lately I am freaking out about everything, even though I don't need to be. On the outside I keep saying everything is fine - but on the inside I'm a hot mess lol So I've been laying low and will be for the next week and 1/2. Hope all you ladies are doing well :) <3


----------



## Lionchild

I am so so sorry, aurora. I hope you get your sticky baby and are back to the 1st tri boards very soon!


----------



## lovelymiss

What is this FB page everyone is speaking of? I am bad at posting here. Super easy to read, but I don't always reply. Especially when I'm on my phone.


----------



## loulabump

So sorry to hear about your loss Aurora :hugs:

I had plans to go out to McDonalds today - I want one of their burgers so badly right now... was feeling okayish this morning so I figured the walk and fresh air would do me some good.. but like an hour before we had decided to set off I started feeling horribly sick again.. I forced a sandwich and a drink down but ughh! :sick: :sick: :sick:

So I ended up sleeping on the couch for 4 hours and still feeling no better - hope this ends soon its driving me mad!


----------



## LaDY

aurora32 said:


> Its bye, bye and back to TTC for me, hope you all have happy healthy remaining pregnancies and gorgeous little bundles by March/April next year. Hope to be back in 1st Tri soon xx

So sorry hun :hugs: Hope to see you soon!! xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't go on the rest of the 1st tri threads either, just cause there are too many bad stories that i don't want to read, cause they freak me out! Probably be on more once we're in 2nd tri.

I so tired today! Felt pretty good this morning, but i'm so tired now! Was reading some of my book whilst laying on the sofa but had to put it away cause i kept nodding off. And hubby was asleep on the sofa aswell, so someone has to stay awake whilst our 2 year old is running around! :haha:


----------



## SimplyCountry

Still feeling absolutely horrible...
I'm holding out for the second tri, I don't know how much more of nausea and exhaustion I can take! Haha. I'm down 5 pounds now. I just wanna eat lol

Anyone give me some insight on how to join or find the FB group? Thanks!


----------



## mummy2o

auror32: So sorry for you loss. Take it easy and hope your back here soon.

AFM midwife saw me today and I'll be midwife lead not consultant so that's good. Just waiting for the 12 week scan now.


----------



## wavescrash

I had a prenatal appointment this morning and my OB asked how I've been feeling. I said nauseous all day long and he asked if I'm drinking a lot of fluids. I said I try to but I'm a slacker. He told me that making sure you're constantly drinking is going to help fight off the nausea better than snacking on crackers or eating constantly. He said that can make it worse but constantly drinking something will help.

Just a heads up for anyone wanting to try something else for relief.

We also tried to listen for the heartbeat today but couldn't find it. I'm not too worried because my last pregnancy we tried at 10 weeks but didn't hear it so we tried at my next appointment and there it was. He said my pulse is good and strong and was likely hiding the baby's heartbeat since it's so early/low right now.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i had a regular ob apptmnt today, he didnt even listen to the heartbeat but i guess because i just had a u/s and i go again aug 27th that he thinks well be fine until then.


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i had a regular ob apptmnt today, he didnt even listen to the heartbeat but i guess because i just had a u/s and i go again aug 27th that he thinks well be fine until then.

My OB said he normally doesn't try listening this early but if I wanted him to, he would. I said yes... just in case he could find it but figured he probably wouldn't lol.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Day 2...no morning sickness...I'm hopeful it's over, yay!
And I got on the scale this morning and I'm back down to my prepregnancy weight. Kinda weird I was heavier with morning sickness, but I'm thinking since I'm no longer constipated that has alot to do with not holding onto that extra weight. Another day of feeling good. I'm so grateful... so is hubby, lol...Asked me as soon as I woke up "How you feeling?" I said "Great!" You should have seen the look of relief on his face, tee hee..


----------



## J_Lynn

lovelymiss said:


> What is this FB page everyone is speaking of? I am bad at posting here. Super easy to read, but I don't always reply. Especially when I'm on my phone.

Send me a message with your name and/or link to your profile, and I'll add you and then invite you to the group


----------



## J_Lynn

SimplyCountry said:


> Still feeling absolutely horrible...
> I'm holding out for the second tri, I don't know how much more of nausea and exhaustion I can take! Haha. I'm down 5 pounds now. I just wanna eat lol
> 
> Anyone give me some insight on how to join or find the FB group? Thanks!

If you send me a message with your name or a link to your profile, I'll add you then send you an invite to the page.


----------



## wavescrash

So apparently my mom already knows... She text my sister saying "let me guess, Amanda's pregnant again and waiting til she's 3 months along to tell me?"

And my stepdad (the only one of them working) may be losing his job so things around the house are about to really suck.


----------



## Lionchild

J_Lynn- No one can see on your FB activity if you join the group, right?


----------



## mummy2o

Lionchild said:


> J_Lynn- No one can see on your FB activity if you join the group, right?

This is correct. Only the other ladies on there can see :)


----------



## DecemberWait

For those of you who can't find the HB, I would recommend this video for finding it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ5AwmIpMl8 I tried for a few days unsuccessfully because I was trying RIGHT at my pubic bone based on what I had read. Once I tried this method I found it very quickly. I can now find it within a minute or two very easily every time I try. I know some ladies can't hear it early on but I am not especially thin by any means, I just pushed down a little harder and it worked for me. It brings me a lot of reassurance to listen to the HB! I hope this helps. FWIW my baby is almost always on the right side about 1.5 inches above my pubic bone. If you hear a loud howling sound you are usually close as that is the placenta :)


----------



## Shabutie

Urgh! So I kust cant sleep. Think I am subconciously worrying about the scan tomorrow. I havent had bleeding for a few days, and still getting my normal symptoms, so all should be well tomorrow. I will suffer tomorrow with hardly any sleep. I get tired even when I sleep 10+ hours at night!


----------



## ruby83

Good luck Shabutie! I am sure all will be fine 

I had my first OB appointment today, and I saw our little bub jumping around! So awesome, actually looks like a little baby now! At my 7.5 week scan he/she just looked like a little peanut!


----------



## Shabutie

ruby83 said:


> Good luck Shabutie! I am sure all will be fine
> 
> I had my first OB appointment today, and I saw our little bub jumping around! So awesome, actually looks like a little baby now! At my 7.5 week scan he/she just looked like a little peanut!

Thanks :)

Aww thats so cute, I remember Amaras 12 week scan, was was bouncing about all happy, showing off!


----------



## Eltjuh

Scans are awesome at 12 weeks!! (never had one before then, apart from when there was nothing there :cry:) But I don't think I'll EVER forget my first scan at 12 weeks with my son! I was so scared there wasn't going to be anything in there as I didn't really have any symptoms and ofcourse you can't feel anything and you couldn't see any difference from the outside yet, so I was kinda freaking out and then we saw that little wriggly worm just bouncing around. It was awesome! Can't wait to see it this time around!! 

Did anyone bring their child with them to the scan?? We're planning to bring our LO with us!


Decemberwait, I can't see the video..... Would like to watch it though! We found the HB last friday, but when we tried again last night we couldn't find it.... :shrug: baby was probably hiding!


----------



## ruby83

I was at 10.5 weeks- so it was just the scan in my OB's rooms. I have my 12 week one on the 26/8- CAN'T WAIT! Looking forward to the next few weeks passing quickly! I am sure they will as we are in the process of extending our house so lots to think about and keep me busy!

I hope everyone suffering from MS is feeling a bit better


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I was the same at my 12 week scan, I was so scared nothing would be there and wen I saw my baby I burst into tears I was so happy . We had been trying for 3 years and was so amazing ill never forget that day. I'm so looking forward to next week. 1 week today :) I'm stil nervous and scared like I was with my son, bt I'm sure all will be fine :) x I'm on my way to 12 weeks wow! X


----------



## loulabump

Can't believe people are talking about how close their 12 week scans are and here I am not even having my first midwife app yet! I'm seeing her tomorrow but just for the booking in so nothing special. I remember panicking about seeing nothing on my 12 week scan even though I had listened to the heartbeat that same morning :haha:

Nothing will stop you worrying!


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> For those of you who can't find the HB, I would recommend this video for finding it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ5AwmIpMl8 I tried for a few days unsuccessfully because I was trying RIGHT at my pubic bone based on what I had read. Once I tried this method I found it very quickly. I can now find it within a minute or two very easily every time I try. I know some ladies can't hear it early on but I am not especially thin by any means, I just pushed down a little harder and it worked for me. It brings me a lot of reassurance to listen to the HB! I hope this helps. FWIW my baby is almost always on the right side about 1.5 inches above my pubic bone. If you hear a loud howling sound you are usually close as that is the placenta :)

Wow thanks for this - baby is much higher up than I thought would be, considering we are always told that uterus is hiding behind low behind pubic bone until 12 weeks or so haha


----------



## LaDY

Morning ladies...hope you are all well xx 

I went for my MW appointment yesterday and I am being referred for a dating scan...iv been lucky enough to get a appointment tomorrow due to a cancelation! Looking forward to the reassurance xx


----------



## Shabutie

Morning ladies! :hi:

Hope everyone is alright. Managed to drift off at 5.30am, and woke at 8.30am as the EPU were ringing me just to ask what has happened so far...

Im just off now to drop Amara off with a friend, and then heading off for the scan. Hoping to come back with good news and a scan pic!


----------



## HappyHome

Good luck with scans today 
Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My ms is getting worse and its every single day...thought id get by with none this time but im wrong, ive been sick everyday this week.. Yuck.


----------



## DecemberWait

I actually feel fine today but I seem to have fine days followed by blah days, hormones are wacky! Btw I took a video of baby's hb wasn't easy to press the doppler and video tape so the reading was jumpy but before I taped it the reading was between 170-180.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eg7vAy15w_s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> My ms is getting worse and its every single day...thought id get by with none this time but im wrong, ive been sick everyday this week.. Yuck.

My nausea has been worse the last few days (still no throwing up, what gives??!) so I googled last night, "Increased nausea 10 weeks" and several things came up basically saying that 9-10ish weeks is when your hormones peak so your symptoms/nausea peaks at that time as well.

I don't know for a fact but I want to guess that it's because the placenta is gearing up to take over so your hormones go into overdrive to make sure all is okay in there haha.


----------



## wavescrash

Also, an update to my post from yesterday saying that my mom text my sister and she already knows I"m pregnant... if you recall I've been terrified to tell my parents because I expected a horrible reaction from them given our current financial/living situation (we moved in with them 3 weeks ago.)


So I came home from work last night and my mom was the only one still awake. We talked about this crazy situation that happened at work (a woman basically purchased/wore a dress out of the store but before she left, took off her pants & underwear and just left them on the floor by our guest service counter) and a few other things and then she said, "So... you know I figured it out." And we started talking about it all.

Surprisingly, she's a lot more okay with it than I expected her to be. I'm not sure why. I knew the same thing happened last time when I was afraid to tell her because I thought she would freak out but she was excited instead. I just assumed that was because it was her second grandchild after so long (since my oldest is going on 8 years old now) and that this time it would be like, "Seriously? Again? Why?" But she was actually more okay than I thought she'd be.

She said she's known since the day we moved in (3-ish weeks ago) because I wasn't doing any heavy lifting and she could just sense it. She also said this one's going to be a boy, she can just tell. She told my stepdad, whose reaction probably wasn't as good as hers but at least she told him and I don't have to haha. She said that if this means we have to stay here longer than we planned to that's okay too, we just have to come up with a way to make it work and to co-exist in the same house better. She kept asking questions like if I'm taking my vitamins, when I grabbed a soda to drink she told me I needed to cut that out while pregnant. When I mentioned being tired, she would talk about "yeah pregnancy is going to do that to you" but in an understanding sort of way haha. Totally not what I expected but I'm relieved to have that over with.

That being said, I think today we're going to make the announcement. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and even though they say 12 weeks is the "safe zone", anything can go wrong after that as well. I've seen the baby on 3 scans now, growing properly from one to the next, seen a heartbeat and my symptoms are increasing (what is it with that happening around 10 weeks?? UGH) so I feel safe enough and if something happens and we have to break bad news too, oh well. So we have to tell my oldest daughter and then I have to call my dad and Grandma (whose reactions will not be as good as my mom's, I know that for a fact haha) & my Mom will probably tell my Aunt & Grandpa. Tyler will have to tell his Mom/Grandma/Brother but then I can share via Facebook and all that.

I have "Big Sister" shirts for the girls so I'll take their picture in them today outside and use that to post. I have a mini chalkboard so I can probably write "Baby #3 expected 3/12/14" and prop it between the girls or something in case anyone doesn't catch on to the fact that my 15 month old is in a "Big Sister" t-shirt lol.


----------



## lovelymiss

waves- Glad your mom was so understanding! I hope the rest of your family comes around or at least keeps any less than positive thoughts to themselves. Sounds like a cute announcement! I can't wait to make our FB announcement. We'll do it when we get back from our 12 week scan. We've told family already though.


----------



## wannabubba#4

wavescrash said:


> Also, an update to my post from yesterday saying that my mom text my sister and she already knows I"m pregnant... if you recall I've been terrified to tell my parents because I expected a horrible reaction from them given our current financial/living situation (we moved in with them 3 weeks ago.)
> 
> 
> So I came home from work last night and my mom was the only one still awake. We talked about this crazy situation that happened at work (a woman basically purchased/wore a dress out of the store but before she left, took off her pants & underwear and just left them on the floor by our guest service counter) and a few other things and then she said, "So... you know I figured it out." And we started talking about it all.
> 
> Surprisingly, she's a lot more okay with it than I expected her to be. I'm not sure why. I knew the same thing happened last time when I was afraid to tell her because I thought she would freak out but she was excited instead. I just assumed that was because it was her second grandchild after so long (since my oldest is going on 8 years old now) and that this time it would be like, "Seriously? Again? Why?" But she was actually more okay than I thought she'd be.
> 
> She said she's known since the day we moved in (3-ish weeks ago) because I wasn't doing any heavy lifting and she could just sense it. She also said this one's going to be a boy, she can just tell. She told my stepdad, whose reaction probably wasn't as good as hers but at least she told him and I don't have to haha. She said that if this means we have to stay here longer than we planned to that's okay too, we just have to come up with a way to make it work and to co-exist in the same house better. She kept asking questions like if I'm taking my vitamins, when I grabbed a soda to drink she told me I needed to cut that out while pregnant. When I mentioned being tired, she would talk about "yeah pregnancy is going to do that to you" but in an understanding sort of way haha. Totally not what I expected but I'm relieved to have that over with.
> 
> That being said, I think today we're going to make the announcement. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and even though they say 12 weeks is the "safe zone", anything can go wrong after that as well. I've seen the baby on 3 scans now, growing properly from one to the next, seen a heartbeat and my symptoms are increasing (what is it with that happening around 10 weeks?? UGH) so I feel safe enough and if something happens and we have to break bad news too, oh well. So we have to tell my oldest daughter and then I have to call my dad and Grandma (whose reactions will not be as good as my mom's, I know that for a fact haha) & my Mom will probably tell my Aunt & Grandpa. Tyler will have to tell his Mom/Grandma/Brother but then I can share via Facebook and all that.
> 
> I have "Big Sister" shirts for the girls so I'll take their picture in them today outside and use that to post. I have a mini chalkboard so I can probably write "Baby #3 expected 3/12/14" and prop it between the girls or something in case anyone doesn't catch on to the fact that my 15 month old is in a "Big Sister" t-shirt lol.

So glad all went well with your mum ,it really is a weight off once it is out in the open isn't it? I was dreading telling my family , as I thought they would be judgemental about my age or the fact it is number 5 or due to my severe SPPD last time, but no so far so good (one sarcastic sister but I can cope with that -she is always sarcastic, and I think she may be jealous as she is older and has probably missed the boat to have anymore herself).

I have my work to tell next, not relishing that either (same reasons as above haha) but then they are only work and their opinion isn't as important. Waiting til after my scan to tell them though.

As for the weird lady leaving her undies and stuff in store lol -strange people about haha.

Good luck everyone with scans today - hope to see lots of lovely pictures soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## overcomer79

Eltjuh said:


> Scans are awesome at 12 weeks!! (never had one before then, apart from when there was nothing there :cry:) But I don't think I'll EVER forget my first scan at 12 weeks with my son! I was so scared there wasn't going to be anything in there as I didn't really have any symptoms and ofcourse you can't feel anything and you couldn't see any difference from the outside yet, so I was kinda freaking out and then we saw that little wriggly worm just bouncing around. It was awesome! Can't wait to see it this time around!!
> 
> Did anyone bring their child with them to the scan?? We're planning to bring our LO with us!
> 
> 
> Decemberwait, I can't see the video..... Would like to watch it though! We found the HB last friday, but when we tried again last night we couldn't find it.... :shrug: baby was probably hiding!

Our dr has a policy that no children are allowed during diagnostic scans. Well I say diagnostic b/c our 12 week will be first tri screening and 20 is anatomy one. We won't be taking them to this one because I just have a horrible feeling I can't shake. I might ask dh if I can have a 3d one and let them come to it. Although their policy is no more than 2 people so it might be dh and ds.


----------



## overcomer79

wavescrash said:


> Also, an update to my post from yesterday saying that my mom text my sister and she already knows I"m pregnant... if you recall I've been terrified to tell my parents because I expected a horrible reaction from them given our current financial/living situation (we moved in with them 3 weeks ago.)
> 
> 
> So I came home from work last night and my mom was the only one still awake. We talked about this crazy situation that happened at work (a woman basically purchased/wore a dress out of the store but before she left, took off her pants & underwear and just left them on the floor by our guest service counter) and a few other things and then she said, "So... you know I figured it out." And we started talking about it all.
> 
> Surprisingly, she's a lot more okay with it than I expected her to be. I'm not sure why. I knew the same thing happened last time when I was afraid to tell her because I thought she would freak out but she was excited instead. I just assumed that was because it was her second grandchild after so long (since my oldest is going on 8 years old now) and that this time it would be like, "Seriously? Again? Why?" But she was actually more okay than I thought she'd be.
> 
> She said she's known since the day we moved in (3-ish weeks ago) because I wasn't doing any heavy lifting and she could just sense it. She also said this one's going to be a boy, she can just tell. She told my stepdad, whose reaction probably wasn't as good as hers but at least she told him and I don't have to haha. She said that if this means we have to stay here longer than we planned to that's okay too, we just have to come up with a way to make it work and to co-exist in the same house better. She kept asking questions like if I'm taking my vitamins, when I grabbed a soda to drink she told me I needed to cut that out while pregnant. When I mentioned being tired, she would talk about "yeah pregnancy is going to do that to you" but in an understanding sort of way haha. Totally not what I expected but I'm relieved to have that over with.
> 
> That being said, I think today we're going to make the announcement. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow and even though they say 12 weeks is the "safe zone", anything can go wrong after that as well. I've seen the baby on 3 scans now, growing properly from one to the next, seen a heartbeat and my symptoms are increasing (what is it with that happening around 10 weeks?? UGH) so I feel safe enough and if something happens and we have to break bad news too, oh well. So we have to tell my oldest daughter and then I have to call my dad and Grandma (whose reactions will not be as good as my mom's, I know that for a fact haha) & my Mom will probably tell my Aunt & Grandpa. Tyler will have to tell his Mom/Grandma/Brother but then I can share via Facebook and all that.
> 
> I have "Big Sister" shirts for the girls so I'll take their picture in them today outside and use that to post. I have a mini chalkboard so I can probably write "Baby #3 expected 3/12/14" and prop it between the girls or something in case anyone doesn't catch on to the fact that my 15 month old is in a "Big Sister" t-shirt lol.

Glad she was understanding. My mom knows. Heck she couldn't keep her mouth shut so my entire family knows. I dread telling work tbh but I keep reminding myself that I didn't take any leave time with dd...so the last leave time I took was four and a half years ago for ds. Once that is done, then I'll announce.


----------



## waiting4damon

Hi all. Sounds like we're all still nauseous!
Still haven't taken the antibiotics prescribed for my asymptomatic bacteriuria--which the MDs I work with say does not represent a true infection and SHOULD NOT be treated with antibiotics. I don't really know what to think of my OB: I mean, women have been having babies for time untold without urine cultures and antibiotics, vitamins and other interventions.
I am trusting nature and my own body; no antibiotics for me, unless its for Strep B directly before delivery!
I am too terrified to take anything while baby is developing!
I keep throwing up the last few days; totally gnarly. 
Love to you all and you bebes.


----------



## Shabutie

So everything went fine :happydance: Saw babies HB, but have been dated as 7+1 not 7+3 but she said it could change again by my 12 weeks scan. 

She didnt find a reason for the bleeding, so hoping it has stopped now. Although int he report it says that in one of my overies it shows signs of polycystic ovaries. So going to have a look up about that, as not 100% sure on it, but it cant be good right?

Anyway, here is baby :cloud9:

​
 



Attached Files:







7+1 scan.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 5









7+1 scans.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs stru

So glad everything went well Shabutie :happydance:

As for me, I went for my scan today but it just confirmed what I already knew as after a weekend of occasional spotting I had a heavy bleed yesterday morning with 3 large clots. 

At least it was relatively quick and painless (just felt like a heavy period really) and doctor says I don't need any further treatment as I have passed pretty much everything. So we will now move on to the next stage in our quest for a child and look at adoption.

Hope everything goes well for you all xx


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you? I'm due on 30th march this is my 6th pregnancy and Im praying for my second earth baby and have my first scan at 7+5 this Friday the 16th and my 12 week scan on the 11th at 11+4.

X


----------



## mummy2o

mrs stru said:


> So glad everything went well Shabutie :happydance:
> 
> As for me, I went for my scan today but it just confirmed what I already knew as after a weekend of occasional spotting I had a heavy bleed yesterday morning with 3 large clots.
> 
> At least it was relatively quick and painless (just felt like a heavy period really) and doctor says I don't need any further treatment as I have passed pretty much everything. So we will now move on to the next stage in our quest for a child and look at adoption.
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you all xx

Sorry mrs stru. As you said at least it went quickly. Mine was 3 weeks of heavy bleeding and I then passed more product next time I tried to ovulate despite being told I got the all clear. I hope your feel better soon.


----------



## sharan

Hi ladies can I join the group too? I'm due 7th March according to my LMP but I know that date will be put back at my 12 week scan. My scan is set for next week Friday 23rd. I really can't wait!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome sharan!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

LadyGecko said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join you? I'm due on 30th march this is my 6th pregnancy and Im praying for my second earth baby and have my first scan at 7+5 this Friday the 16th and my 12 week scan on the 11th at 11+4.
> 
> X




sharan said:


> Hi ladies can I join the group too? I'm due 7th March according to my LMP but I know that date will be put back at my 12 week scan. My scan is set for next week Friday 23rd. I really can't wait!

Welcome ladies -hope first tri is treating you both okay and not too much MS or other ailments.

So sorry for your losses, hope everything goes beautifully with this pregnancy for you both xxx


----------



## Lionchild

I'm so sorry for your loss, Mrs. Stu. I hope you are able to hold your baby soon (adoption or however it ends up). :hugs:

Welcome sharan and Lady Gecko! We have the same due date, Lady Gecko.

Shabutie-Congrats on the healthy scan!!


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs: Mrs Stru So sorry for your loss

Shutabutie I was beginning to wonder if my right ovary has PCOS, the ER dr's said I had a cyst and that I might have a history of cysts (it would have made sense too because I go from 33 day cycles to 60+ day ones). 

My OB dismissed it as just the corpus luteum where baby's egg released from. DH also said to the OB that it looked like there was a dent in my right ovary when we had a scan in the ER, She told us it may just be a case of having a hsg after baby is born to unblock/un-pinch that part of my ovary/tube. It can't have been that much of a pinch as the egg released from my right... :shrug: who knows? My OB is going to monitor the one corpus luteum cyst as our pregnancy continues though just in case it causes a problem, it hadn't grown any in the two weeks between scans so hopefully our OB is right and it'll disappear by 12-16 weeks. If not it's minimally invasive surgery to remove it if it starts to grow instead of breaking down so that the ovary doesn't twist.

Our OB did make us laugh she goes oh those ER dr's see cysts and refer for PCOS... when it's usually in pregnancy, hence the terrified patient in the ER needing an U/S. When it's actually a good sign as the corpus luteum produces hormones to help baby when it's still just a zygote implanting and to prepare your body for pregnancy :thumbup:

I've been hit by the MS train this morning, I go from having aversions to sweet things then to savoury, today I was bad I had a cinnamon roll for breakfast with my icky tasting prenatal and oj. Now it's almost noon and I still can't face getting in the shower because I know our idiot neighbours will play with the taps and freeze and burn me :( I end up with the hiccups and dry heaving from them. We did get a new shower caddy though so no more having to bend down to pick up shampoo etc off the floor making me feel worse :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

mrs stru said:


> So glad everything went well Shabutie :happydance:
> 
> As for me, I went for my scan today but it just confirmed what I already knew as after a weekend of occasional spotting I had a heavy bleed yesterday morning with 3 large clots.
> 
> At least it was relatively quick and painless (just felt like a heavy period really) and doctor says I don't need any further treatment as I have passed pretty much everything. So we will now move on to the next stage in our quest for a child and look at adoption.
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you all xx

Thank you. I hope you take the time you need to heal, to enable to give it your all with adoption. Im sure you willl have a great gift to give to a child in need.

Welcome all new ladies, and congrats!

I will take to the doc when I have to make my next appointment about PCOS and if I need to be concerned. I am wondering if it was the reason why it has taken us so long to get pregnant again.


----------



## LisK

Anyone else have a scan coming up this week? I have my NT scan on Friday.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aug 27th is my 12 week nt scan!


----------



## sharan

LisK said:


> Anyone else have a scan coming up this week? I have my NT scan on Friday.

I've got my dating scan next Friday on the 23rd. I'm unsure if I'll be far gone enough for the NT scan. According to my LMP I will be bang on 12 weeks then. However I have long cycles and ovulate late so I could be anything from 10+3 weeks then. 

I can't wait for my scan though. I just want to see my little bean and see that s/he is ok and growing well.


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome to the new girls

And so sorry to hear about your loss mrs stru!!! 


I've had a busy day today..... I had to take some trains to pick up a rental car (takes an hour on the train whereas it takes about 20 minutes to drive back home!) Then we drove down to the south coast. Then we went to see my in-laws, as the live down there! Luckily they were happy to see us. Hubby's mum had seemed a bit weird lately (we found out why that was, and it was kinda understandable). But she was very nice and good with our son today - she's never been a cuddly person and hasn't been very close with our son :( But she actually gave him a cuddle when we left, which she had never done before!! 
Also I was glad that Lucas was much happier to see his grandparents, as hubby's dad came round to our house a couple of weeks ago and Lucas had just been so shy, he didn't even know who his own granddad was!! Whereas today he seemed to have a good day and had fun with his granddad.... 
Hopefully things will continue to get better, especially when we move down that way and we can see them more often!

Anyway, we didn't get back till 10pm and I had a late (mcdonalds) dinner.... Cause I didn't have anything around normal dinnertime :haha:

So time for bed for me now! I have to take the car back tomorrow, so I have to get up early *yawn* :sleep:


----------



## ruby83

So sorry for your loss Mrs Stu xxx

Congrats Shabutie! Love the pics :)

I have my NT scan on 26/8.

11 Weeks today!! YAY!


----------



## wavescrash

This is the FB announcement we posted tonight.
 



Attached Files:







Number3.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Shabutie

Aww so cute! Love the tops they are wearing!


----------



## wavescrash

Shabutie said:


> Aww so cute! Love the tops they are wearing!

Thanks! I got the younger one's at the store I work at and then happened to find the shirt for the older girl at the thrift store randomly browsing the racks.


----------



## Disneylovers

Ok so you can officially set a clock by my nighttime morning sickness, thats 3 weeks in a row of ms at bang on 8.30pm every night! I don't know if it's just a certain time period after eating dinner or what, but I don't even have to look at the clock to know it's 8.30pm because the waves of extreme nausea kick in LOL. 

Silly baby, I really enjoyed the tacos my SIL made tonight and I don't want to loose them lol

Ps cute announcement photo Waves! Our announcement seems to pale in comparison lol, some of me wishes DH would have waited till we at least had our first ob appt, but in hindsight it was nice to have the support and outpouring of love for those stinky ER trips. I do still like how DH twisted my arm to announce literally 12 hours after our bfp :blush: he goes to me "I want to share why we're so unbelievably happy, if something happened and we did lose baby. I would still want to enjoy every moment of being a future daddy whilst we still had him/her, and I want us to share that with our family and friends." That and having me in a fit of giggles after me saying no repeatedly for about an hour solid to announcing and he would think up silly things to say and do to make me laugh to the point I was in tears. I really wish I had got it on video and just posted that as our announcement!


----------



## Lionchild

Cute announcements, wave!

I'm sorry about your nightly MS, Disney. It hits me at night mostly too, but I only had it bad for a few days. I hope yours gets better soon!

Is anyone else having (or had) severe headaches? It is the third day in a row for me, and today, was a full-blown migraine. It's awful.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I love the FB announcement picture wavescrash. We have our first scan next Wednesday morning. One week to go!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, yeh I have really bad headachhes everyday. 
Hope ur all ok. 
I'm always so tired :( 
Less than a week til my scan. :) x


----------



## Blessedbaby

Morning ladies

My MS seems to be at its peak now :cry: since yesterday I have been feeling sick to a point where it even wakes me from my sleep.


----------



## wannabubba#4

LisK said:


> Anyone else have a scan coming up this week? I have my NT scan on Friday.




Nikkilewis14 said:


> Aug 27th is my 12 week nt scan!

Nikki my NT scan (CUBS) is the same day lol, mine is 11:00 - I will be 12w5d :happydance::happydance:

Exciting - lots of scans coming up in the next few weeks -hope we all get to see lovely healthy bouncing babies in there :D 

My older boys go back to school tomorrow -and actually for once, I feel the holidays have flown past (thankfully as I got my BFP a week before they stopped lol :haha:) So off to barbers today, making sure their bags are packed and ready and getting some back to school photos (just in case there isn't time tomorrow morning with all the rush lol)


----------



## LadyGecko

Lionchild said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss, Mrs. Stu. I hope you are able to hold your baby soon (adoption or however it ends up). :hugs:
> 
> Welcome sharan and Lady Gecko! We have the same due date, Lady Gecko.
> 
> Shabutie-Congrats on the healthy scan!!

 

I have a scan this Friday just to check everything is ok x


----------



## HappyHome

Seems ages away til my next scan, by then I'll be 13+4. 
Not seeing MW again til 5th September either, sometimes the waits in between things seems to last forever.

Luckily for me I've lost any early symptoms, just tired every now and again but to be fair I guess it depends how many times I'm up at night and what we're up to during the day.

We've been talking about names, early I know, but its fun with the kids. So far Jessica or Nate are in the lead. I've got strong pink feelings again, if so that's girl #5 for us with just 1 boy (my stepson)


----------



## DecemberWait

I had no MS yesterday at all after extreme MS all weekend...maybe it was the grand finale because I feel good so far today. I was kinda nervous that it would just stop and not ease up gradually but baby sounds fine on the doppler. Maybe my hcg is starting to decline, I know that starts to happen between 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol w dd my ms went away for a few days and always came back w a vengeance lol, hopefully thats not ur case ladies!;)

No s today here either maybe the ms gods thought it would give us a break for a day lol.


----------



## chulie

Morning ladies!!!

My scan is Sept 5th and I'm very excited about it!!! DH will be coming with me so I'm excited to get to see our little baby together!

Oh man...not sure if anyone has suffered from this yet but...I remember it happening with my daughter so I thought I'd share because it's awful and painful and don't want any 1st timer's to think they're miscarrying but...last night..I think I ate too quickly which resulted in me having some stomach pains...I think I then had like trapped wind because before I knew i was hunched over in so much pain I could barely walk...it felt like period cramps x50.....I remembered this with DD so I got on all fours and then bend my elbows so my butt was up in the air and just rocked back and forth for a while....it took like a good hour for everything to subside. Oh man....it was bad....so ya...if that happens ladies don't stress..it's trapped wind and you'll be ok!


----------



## Lionchild

I have a viability scan this coming Monday the 19th. I had one on the 5th where we saw the heartbeat at 6.1. The measurements were right on (both sac and fetal pole measuring 6.1), which was great, but the heartbeat was on the low side. Despite the fact that this statistically gives me a much higher risk of MC, I'm staying positive that we're going to see a healthy heartbeat on Monday. My HCG levels have gone up, so hopefully, that's a good sign!

Good luck on your scans ladies!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Me at 11 weeks :) x I stil aint eating much its getting me down nw . X
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130813-00586.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BaniVani

*Chuile:* "Oh man...not sure if anyone has suffered from this yet but...I remember it happening with my daughter so I thought I'd share because it's awful and painful and don't want any 1st timer's to think they're miscarrying but...last night..I think I ate too quickly which resulted in me having some stomach pains...I think I then had like trapped wind "
_________________________________________________________________
>OMG < This happened to me too!!!!! I was so worried. I was driving with my husband in his vintage 500 fiat, and with all the bumps in the road I thought something happened to the baby inside. To make matters worse, the car stalled and so I had to get out and walk a few blocks towards a restaurant where we had reservations----had the most terrible shooting pains and thought for sure I was MISCARRYING and we'd have to call paramedics. By the time I got to the restaurant however, I understood it was *trapped gas* I kinda felt silly. What a scare though....Had sharp shooting pains similar to my first Miscarriage yet....err the wind that came out told me otherwise* ;0/*


----------



## BaniVani

donnarobinson said:


> Me at 11 weeks :) x I stil aint eating much its getting me down nw . X


_________________
You look as big as I am...thought I was abnormally large in the baby bump area ;) I weighed myself and I'm 147lbs--I am not gaining any weight but my stomach is huge.

Beautiful photo and hope you start feeling better!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm a lot heavier bt am down a stone I'm around 190lbs. So I've lost weight bt bellys growing lol. I had a belly anyway from my son. I hate bein bigger I've always been slim bt oh well x


----------



## LaDY

Hi all :wave: 

Hope you are all well...I had a early scan today, everything seems fine :)...I have been told im 9 week 1 day...so i am 3 days behind than what i thought...

EDD: 18/3/13 now...saw the heartbeat...so perfect :cloud9: xx


----------



## ruby83

Yay Lady, thats awesome! Congrats :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congrats Lady


----------



## LadyGecko

Great mews lady x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Threw up as soon as I got up :( x hope ur all ok. X


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls. Threw up as soon as I got up :( x hope ur all ok. X

Hope you are okay -what a shame when you are feeling so horrid -cant be much longer til the good preggo stuff starts happening for you :hugs:



LaDY said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> Hope you are all well...I had a early scan today, everything seems fine :)...I have been told im 9 week 1 day...so i am 3 days behind than what i thought...
> 
> EDD: 18/3/13 now...saw the heartbeat...so perfect :cloud9: xx

Brilliant news, congrats xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

LaDY said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> Hope you are all well...I had a early scan today, everything seems fine :)...I have been told im 9 week 1 day...so i am 3 days behind than what i thought...
> 
> EDD: 18/3/13 now...saw the heartbeat...so perfect :cloud9: xx

aww yay! great news. 




donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls. Threw up as soon as I got up :( x hope ur all ok. X

:hugs: not long till your scan, least you have that to look forward too


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. Yh I hope it passes soon. Can't cope like this4 much longer. :( x yeh can't wait4 scan :) x


----------



## loulabump

Sorry you are still all feeling so crap :(

I sometimes feel like its easing off and then it comes right back again - almost like its tormenting me.. giving me a tiny bit of relief and hope that the end of ms is near only to snatch the hope away again :cry:

On a brighter note though baby was very cooperative and let me listen to heartbeat for ages and also got to record it for like 30 seconds :)

https://soundcloud.com/louise-reynolds-2/baby-2-heartbeat


----------



## Eltjuh

I tried to listen to the heartbeat again this morning aswell.... hubby told me of cause it's not friday! :haha: we usually try on fridays and mondays. But since we couldn't find it last monday I wanted to try again!
BUT.... I found it though!! Called hubby to the bedroom, and got him to bring our son aswell, so he could hear it too. Was so nice to hear it again! 

11 weeks tomorrow, only a week from tomorrow till scan!! :happydance:


----------



## DecemberWait

Had a super panicked start to my day when I woke up and found a ton of brown discharge in my cm when I wiped. DH and I DTD for the first time since my ER visit since my OB gave the Ok... well basically I think my cervix can't handle sex at all because the baby sounds fine... so no more sex...poor guy but I can't deal with this every time we DTD.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh no! You must've freaked out!! 

We haven't had sex yet... well, we've done other stuff :haha: But not actual sex. We were gonna wait till 12 weeks, just to be on the safe side. TBH I'm totally scared that I'll start spotting after sex so I don't want to :blush: Luckily hubby wanted to wait till 12 weeks aswell, so that's good! :thumbup:

At least baby is still ok! Don't think you need to worry... :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm not too worried as baby sounded fine I'm so glad I can check when things like that happen. No more sex till I have my next OB visit and can find a reason for the irritation. Maybe my cervix is just more sensitive than average. Scary...just can't wait to get on with these next weeks.


----------



## LaDY

Thanks ladies for all of your replies...it really means a lot! :hugs: 

Feeling really sicky today :( xx


----------



## J_Lynn

Mu uterus feels like it has an alien in it :( Ugh the stretching and pulling is not feeling good today :( Booooooo. I hope it stops soon, I've had to just pretty much lay in bed all morning :(


----------



## donnarobinson

We still have sex bt not as often I am scared everytime tho x


----------



## countrygurl3

Hi ladies! Mind if I jump in?? I just found you all today. I'm 23yr old and pg with my 1st at 8w+5d and due on March 22th as of my last scan. My next scan isn't until the 28th, ill be 10w+5d... such a long wait! 

So neat to connect with so many of you that are all near the same stage!

Thanks again for letting me join :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

countrygurl3 said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I jump in?? I just found you all today. I'm 23yr old and pg with my 1st at 8w+5d and due on March 22th as of my last scan. My next scan isn't until the 28th, ill be 10w+5d... such a long wait!
> 
> So neat to connect with so many of you that are all near the same stage!
> 
> Thanks again for letting me join :hugs:

Hi welcome to the group and congratulations on your BFP xxx
The waiting is the worst, isn't it? lol I am waiting for my first scan -12 days to go now, but it has been a loooonnnngggggg wait haha -will be 12w5d at scan x


----------



## waiting4damon

I understand the fear with cervical irritation; as long as its brown its ok, the baby is not in danger. :)
I could not bring myself to abstain from DTD; I would be one miserable lady! :)
BaniVani---Your story cracks me up; with my first pregnancy, I worried about every little pain! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Yeah I haven't had any more spotting and it wasn't really spotting to begin with, it was a bunch of cm and semen with brown streaks in it (gross). Back to normal now tho :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I was just looking at this video someone posted earlier this week about how to find baby's hb with a doppler.... then I saw a video on the right (in the related/suggested video's) that was called: Orgasm during childbirth!! I was like: :saywhat: 
I don't think that's possible!! :dohh:


----------



## waiting4damon

DecemberWait: I wouldn't worry then. :) Totally normal.


----------



## J_Lynn

We have 3 days until we can "announce" it to everyone that were pregnant - but now that the time is here, I really don't want to. Like, at all. I don't want to deal with the drama and bullshit it's going to cause from his kids and his exwife. It's just going to be chaos for me and I don't want to deal with it. :( I wish I just never had to let any of them know I was pregnant :(


----------



## J_Lynn

3 days from tomorrow*


----------



## BaniVani

Sex in my home has been challenging. Don't know about you ladies but I have been having some very sexual dreams. However, I find it sooo hard to get in the mood during the day! I was worried the first few weeks about hurting the baby--also, with pap smears and vaginal ultrasounds...it wasn't sexy the first few months to have something else that needed entering(If you know what I mean).


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We are not allowed sex for two weeks but im not complaining lol...irritated cervix here...

I worried w ahes and pains w my first too and most of the time it was gas lol.

Sorry j lynn ur not looking forward to announcing :(


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm really not at all..... I actually don't think we will. I just don't feel like dealing with it yet :(


----------



## wavescrash

J_Lynn said:


> We have 3 days until we can "announce" it to everyone that were pregnant - but now that the time is here, I really don't want to. Like, at all. I don't want to deal with the drama and bullshit it's going to cause from his kids and his exwife. It's just going to be chaos for me and I don't want to deal with it. :( I wish I just never had to let any of them know I was pregnant :(

To be honest, I wasn't excited about announcing either because there are several people who disagree with us having another baby and aren't polite enough to keep their opinions to themselves. We announced 2 days ago and while I've had several co-workers come up to me excited and saying "Congrats", I just really didn't want anyone to come talk to me about it. Probably also because of how miserable I've been feeling lately but still lol.

Good luck with your announcing :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

J-lynn sorry your feeling so bad about telling everyone. I'm kinda in the same boat with my ex. I know him and his wife are trying so when he picks up DS it will be awkward. My only advantage is that DS won't know for at least another trimester, despite everyone else knowing. We're also going to have to work with school to get him use to the change. I think OH is a bit anxious telling his family also. I guess its a big shock from being gay for 10+ years to having a child. I think once he just gets on and does it though he'll feel better.


----------



## BaniVani

"To be honest, I wasn't excited about announcing either because there are several people who disagree with us having another baby and aren't polite enough to keep their opinions to themselves"
____________

That's awful! Why don't you tell those specific people that you're having quadruplets. Give them something to really talk about :) :baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## ClaireJ23

J_Lynn said:


> We have 3 days until we can "announce" it to everyone that were pregnant - but now that the time is here, I really don't want to. Like, at all. I don't want to deal with the drama and bullshit it's going to cause from his kids and his exwife. It's just going to be chaos for me and I don't want to deal with it. :( I wish I just never had to let any of them know I was pregnant :(

Do you have to?


----------



## ClaireJ23

BaniVani said:


> "To be honest, I wasn't excited about announcing either because there are several people who disagree with us having another baby and aren't polite enough to keep their opinions to themselves"
> ____________
> 
> That's awful! Why don't you tell those specific people that you're having quadruplets. Give them something to really talk about :) :baby::baby::baby::baby:

Hahaha, good idea


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok. :) I've been worrying lately how I'm going to cope when the new baby comes along , ino you manage but I am scared. Can't believe I'm 12 weeks monday x


----------



## LadyGecko

I'm not announcing this time round to avoid the drama, I know a lot of people will disagree not only about me being pregnant again but also the fact I'm only 4 months after treatment for kidney cancer, I openly admit baby was a surprise but most certainly a wanted one.....so sorry your not able to share your special moment as you would like xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

BaniVani said:


> Sex in my home has been challenging. Don't know about you ladies but I have been having some very sexual dreams. However, I find it sooo hard to get in the mood during the day! I was worried the first few weeks about hurting the baby--also, with pap smears and vaginal ultrasounds...it wasn't sexy the first few months to have something else that needed entering(If you know what I mean).

Sounds like you just described me. Im also having sexual dreams and no sex drive whatsoever. My poor DH :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

I've had a brilliant morning. Well at least from the postman! I got my birth certificate back from student finance so no one has stolen my identity and over the moon. Took 3 weeks which I still think is a bit excessive but at least its safe.

Also got my 12 week scan on the 30th August so I'll be 12w 4d. So happy I get to see my baby again. I must remember to get pictures this time!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> I was just looking at this video someone posted earlier this week about how to find baby's hb with a doppler.... then I saw a video on the right (in the related/suggested video's) that was called: Orgasm during childbirth!! I was like: :saywhat:
> I don't think that's possible!! :dohh:

Lol -wouldn't it be good if it was like that haha :blush::blush: Or maybe a tad more embarrassing -if that is possible haha??



J_Lynn said:


> I'm really not at all..... I actually don't think we will. I just don't feel like dealing with it yet :(

I would just keep it to yourselves for the time being then - they have to find out eventually but if you feel they will cause chaos and make you stress then don't tell them xx :hugs:


----------



## Fixsohn

I feel the same way about food and sex these days, dont want either until I start eating/DTD and then I am like yumm this is so good!! Thankfully nausea is getting less frequent lately though, woohooo! But having sex still scares me because there is always a bit of pink when I wipe afterwards


----------



## LisK

NT scan today in three hours! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## J_Lynn

ClaireJ23 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> We have 3 days until we can "announce" it to everyone that were pregnant - but now that the time is here, I really don't want to. Like, at all. I don't want to deal with the drama and bullshit it's going to cause from his kids and his exwife. It's just going to be chaos for me and I don't want to deal with it. :( I wish I just never had to let any of them know I was pregnant :(
> 
> Do you have to?Click to expand...

His daughter is going to eventually notice there's a baby around and that I'm huge. lol She's 12, so it's not something I can hide. Luckily, the rude punk 14 year old doesn't live with us (her mother told her that she doesn't have to listen to her father and doesn't have to live with him if she doesn't want to - she wanted to go have sex and skip school and drink, since we absolutely don't condone that she moved in with her mother because she promotes sex and drugs and not going to school. SHe doesn't want her kids being anything in their life, because God forbid that would make someone better off in life than her loser self ..... she's so disgusting) - she's not even allowed near me, I told him if she ever decides she wants to see him again it will be away from this house because she and her lies aren't welcome in this home. BUT, as soon as my 12 year old SD find out, she will tell her mom before the whole statement of "I'm pregnant" comes out of our mouths. Her mother has made my life hell - 29 police reports, harassment charges, and being told 'They have a custody agreement, so we cannot help you - you'll have to deal with it until they're 18 unless he wants to go back for full custody and have her rights taken away' (he's already primary custodial parent) - they can't even so much as enforce tresspassing laws, so they literally said she can come and just sit in our driveway and stare at us if she wants, and there is nothing we can do about it. She's INSANE. We had to elope instead of having our wedding because she vowed to destroy our day, and she's insane so when she says stuff like that - she's not joking. And she told the girls that if I ever got pregnant their dad would hate them and the best thing they could do is hope the baby dies if I ever get pregnant because their lives would be over. 

Well, she's managed to convince one and pollute her brain over the years - but the 12 year old, while she wants a little brother or sister, still is a spy for her mother because she's been programmed that way by that evil woman over the last 7 years. If I go to the bathroom 6 times a day, she wants to know about it. It's that bad. 

So that's why I am not wanting to tell anyone, but clearly - it's going to happen. I'm just delaying the inevitable - so it's like a band-aid, I may as well just pull it off and get the pain over with as quickly as possible. At least I have my hubby - he hates her more than I ever could and he won't put up with her pulling any shit, but the fact is still that she's going to try and I'm just not excited for it at all :( It really hit me yesterday that this is going to happen and it is going to be such a wonderful time to everyone. Except me, for the hell I have to deal with regards to his kids and exwife. It's going to be rough. Very rough.


----------



## J_Lynn

wannabubba#4 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I was just looking at this video someone posted earlier this week about how to find baby's hb with a doppler.... then I saw a video on the right (in the related/suggested video's) that was called: Orgasm during childbirth!! I was like: :saywhat:
> I don't think that's possible!! :dohh:
> 
> Lol -wouldn't it be good if it was like that haha :blush::blush: Or maybe a tad more embarrassing -if that is possible haha??
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I'm really not at all..... I actually don't think we will. I just don't feel like dealing with it yet :(Click to expand...
> 
> I would just keep it to yourselves for the time being then - they have to find out eventually but if you feel they will cause chaos and make you stress then don't tell them xx :hugs:Click to expand...

I think I want to do that .... I could easily hide it for another month or so at least I'm sure. It's pretty much up to what hubby wants to do. I almost feel like a bad mom for not wanting to shout it from the rooftop, like I'm making the baby think I'm not proud of him/her LOL


----------



## ClaireJ23

Sounds like you have a bad situation there and it's such as shame that it's affecting your own enjoyment of your pregnancy as you cannot relax about sharing your news.

I'm hiding it as long as possible from my in laws as they were unbearable after my daughter was born and now are not speaking to my OH as they told him not to marry me and well we're getting married on 27th August and they have decided not to come. So, no, I'm not looking forward to them finding out as I doubt they will have anything positive to say.


----------



## wannabubba#4

JLynn -so sorry you are going through this -what a horrid woman she sounds like. Just wanted to send you love and hugs and hope she doesn't tarnish your joy and happiness too much. At the end of the day, you are going to have a gorgeous little boy or girl to love and cherish, who has no part of that woman's life and she is just jealous that you are so happy and she is obviously a crabby unhappy bitch lol xxxx


----------



## BaniVani

Fixsohn said:


> I feel the same way about food and sex these days, dont want either until I start eating/DTD and then I am like yumm this is so good!!

_______________

You said it clearly!!!!! This is exactly how I am feeling lately! With My hubby gives me those---:winkwink:yeah baby I'm in the mood signals--- I wish I could become invisible! :nope: :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## donnarobinson

Omg girls 4 the 1st time in weeks I've ate a meal. Not all of it bt I enjioyed it . Its stayed down as well. Only chips sasuage n curry sauce from the chip shop bt mmmm ! :) so proud lol x


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> JLynn -so sorry you are going through this -what a horrid woman she sounds like. Just wanted to send you love and hugs and hope she doesn't tarnish your joy and happiness too much. At the end of the day, you are going to have a gorgeous little boy or girl to love and cherish, who has no part of that woman's life and she is just jealous that you are so happy and she is obviously a crabby unhappy bitch lol xxxx

Hey You! How come your ticker says 11+1??? We're only 11 today!! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> JLynn -so sorry you are going through this -what a horrid woman she sounds like. Just wanted to send you love and hugs and hope she doesn't tarnish your joy and happiness too much. At the end of the day, you are going to have a gorgeous little boy or girl to love and cherish, who has no part of that woman's life and she is just jealous that you are so happy and she is obviously a crabby unhappy bitch lol xxxx
> 
> Hey You! How come your ticker says 11+1??? We're only 11 today!! :haha:Click to expand...

My midwife gave me 6th March EDD going by O date lol -will change by scan again too I reckon xx


----------



## BaniVani

*Blessedbaby:*"Sounds like you just described me. Im also having sexual dreams and no sex drive whatsoever. My poor DH "

______________
It's almost as though our body is telling us,"Look lady, you're too exhausted or nauseous during the day so, let's get it over with while you're sleeping." Problem is, it doesn't float over into my husbands dreams.....I'm thinking I should play porno movies ever quite softly while he's sleeping. Maybe he'll have nice dreams too ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> JLynn -so sorry you are going through this -what a horrid woman she sounds like. Just wanted to send you love and hugs and hope she doesn't tarnish your joy and happiness too much. At the end of the day, you are going to have a gorgeous little boy or girl to love and cherish, who has no part of that woman's life and she is just jealous that you are so happy and she is obviously a crabby unhappy bitch lol xxxx
> 
> Hey You! How come your ticker says 11+1??? We're only 11 today!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> My midwife gave me 6th March EDD going by O date lol -will change by scan again too I reckon xxClick to expand...

Ahhh... that's why then!! I wonder if my date is gonna change when I have my scan... I've always O'd quite late (cd20-ish) and had a 32-ish day cycle... but with my son the scan measured exactly the same as my lmp.... Hence the reason I'm going with lmp for now, instead of going by O date - eventhough I know that's usually more accurate!


----------



## LaDY

Hey...hope you are all well! 

Eltjuh...could you change my due date to 18th March (scan showed I was a couple of days behind!) and also could I add my scan date please!...4th September! Thanks :hugs: xx


----------



## AllisMommy

Would you girls believe I have just been too sick to even come online!?
I literally have been throwing up so badly, I broke vessels around my face and on my cheeks!!!
Awful :( 
They prescribed zofran but it constipated me to where I couldn't go for almost a week making me feel bloated and more nauseous. It's awful girls!!
Anyway, I'm feeling ok, happy it's the weekend, don't think I could have handled another day at work this week !!
How is everyone else doing!?


----------



## LisK

It went well. :) The NT measurements were all good and baby is a few days ahead at 12+3. He/She was jumping all over the place so we got a very long scan as the tech tried to get all the measurements only for the baby to flip away. Here's a pic!

https://christineandianwedding.com/11weeks6days3.jpg


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Beautiful scan!

Sorry ur so ill alli!


----------



## LisK

AllisMommy said:


> Would you girls believe I have just been too sick to even come online!?
> I literally have been throwing up so badly, I broke vessels around my face and on my cheeks!!!
> Awful :(
> They prescribed zofran but it constipated me to where I couldn't go for almost a week making me feel bloated and more nauseous. It's awful girls!!
> Anyway, I'm feeling ok, happy it's the weekend, don't think I could have handled another day at work this week !!
> How is everyone else doing!?

Ugh that sounds awful. Another drug you might look into is Promethazine (Phenergan). I have heard good things about it for combating vomiting - makes you sleepy though.


----------



## Eltjuh

Surprised you mentioned promethazine... that's a anti-histamine right?? Hubby is taking them for his sleeping...(not that it works very well for him!)
But I guess if it works for nausea then it's worth a try!! Hope you feel better soon Allismommy!! 

LisK your scan looks great!! I can't wait for mine!! Friday!! :happydance: Only 6 sleeps!! (plus whatever naps :winkwink:)


----------



## donnarobinson

Scan is lovely hun :) 3 days til mine can't wait :) x my son slept well last nite . I'm stil tired tho cuz wen I wake it takes me ages to get bk2 sleep. I was sickk last nite to after eating sweets x


----------



## wannabubba#4

AllisMommy said:


> Would you girls believe I have just been too sick to even come online!?
> I literally have been throwing up so badly, I broke vessels around my face and on my cheeks!!!
> Awful :(
> They prescribed zofran but it constipated me to where I couldn't go for almost a week making me feel bloated and more nauseous. It's awful girls!!
> Anyway, I'm feeling ok, happy it's the weekend, don't think I could have handled another day at work this week !!
> How is everyone else doing!?

Oh my, poor you and still having to go to work too -hope you feel better soon xxx :hugs:



LisK said:


> It went well. :) The NT measurements were all good and baby is a few days ahead at 12+3. He/She was jumping all over the place so we got a very long scan as the tech tried to get all the measurements only for the baby to flip away. Here's a pic!
> 
> https://christineandianwedding.com/11weeks6days3.jpg

What a brilliant clear and beautiful scan picture -totally gorgeous bubba xx


----------



## AllisMommy

Thank you girls! It is awful to work while being sick, especially as a bedside nurse. I just happened to have a patient with pancreatitis vomiting all week and that was so rough on me! Probably what lead to me bring so sick too. 

OH keeps telling me "it's all worth it." My reply?? This is my last one!! Lol 
He tells me he should have a say, I'm like, really?? I feel so awful and if I don't make the decision now to be "fixed" post baby, then I know baby fever will set in.. Again. I just don't know if I'm cut out to be pregnant :( either my pregnancies are really bad, or I'm a big wuss. Haha. 

How's everyone else doing!? I'm ready for more scans!! Lisk your baby looks cute!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

You are not a big wuss at all - I am a nurse too and with my last pregnancy had severe MS but I went off sick lol - I could not have functioned at work, and all respect to you for carrying on, and with a little one at home too xxx


----------



## AllisMommy

Well kudos to you for working with 4 kiddos! My 1 is enough lol! 
I have to work though, I don't have time off yet as I've only been working at this hospital for 3 months :(


----------



## BaniVani

Not feeling well today either....I can't describe it but I just feel blaaaaaah. I need to get up and walk or something. My poor dog keeps looking at me with his"Please walk me, walk me, walk me" eyes. I feel for those of you who feel the same and have children or work to tend to.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur ok. My sickness has been a bit better today stil feeling sick bt not been sick yet and had some chips and curry sauce again lol. X maybe ill start to feel better at 12 weeks . Lol 2 days :) x


----------



## Shabutie

HI girls, just popping in, see if your all alright. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So hormonal today! I hate it, been seriously crying all day over silly crap!


----------



## AllisMommy

Me too Nikki!!!!!


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> So hormonal today! I hate it, been seriously crying all day over silly crap!

Me too! I had a nuclear meltdown today over cupcakes. CUPCAKES!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao, and i just feel like in a daze....is there such things as hormone surges? I always wondered this....most days i feel fine then like once every 2 weeks i have awful days...crying, mean, literally feel i could crawl out of my skin!


----------



## TTLiveADream

I am so having this today too! I think I got an extra dose today. Mine is coming out as hot, breakout on face, m/s and super agitated. Oh well.... maybe tomorrow will be different?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea it's just like random days u can just feel hormones coursing through your body!


----------



## ruby83

I hope you guys start feeling better soon! How awful! I am feeling pretty good, it sounds like I have had it easy compared to a lot of you. I had nausea until about 7.5 weeks. Now (11.5 weeks) I am feeling pretty good, just need to pee more, have a little pot belly, sensitive nipples and some food aversion.


----------



## AllisMommy

Nikki, I am the same way, except my surges can go from min to min!! One min I'm lovey and nice, the next I just want to hide under a blanket and cry, awful I know!! Being sick on top of it is no fun. 
I'm pretty sure mine is related to feeling so crummy all the time and OH not really grasping "how I can be so sick."
Ugh!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh yea that's not fun when people can't relate! :(


----------



## AllisMommy

Not so much relating but making me feel like I'm a big baby!
I literally have no energy after being on my feet 5 days in a row while being nauseous. So when the weekend comes and I am not jumping to do stuff, I'm just "making a big deal"


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hi ladies :hi:
I'm crawling you the dark hole I've been hiding in and ready to get back in with the chatting. I went to go see my good friend today who is a month behind me but pregnant! Yay preggo buddy in real life! We were laughing ourself over the hormones. I shared how I cried to in line at the grocery store to Adele's 'Rolling in the Deep' on the overhead and she joked about crying to her husband before bed that she needed to have sex (his drives been decreased and its been stressing her out). It was nice to laugh at ourselves. The crying fits suck, but you have to laugh (when you can) 

I woke up this morning and what I thought was my Bump is gone. Irrational fear, creeping up! It was rounded, hard and there for over two weeks and not its just gone. I know I'm early and I guess It was just gas or full bowels but it still makes me unnerved.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JessesGirl29

....and then this morning:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. :) 12 weeks 2moz and scan tuesday . Can't wait . Scared2 tho x hope ur all well x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sure everything will be fine donna.. although easily said; I am terrified for mine next week, lack of symptoms making me imagine the worst xxx


xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, 
Its amazing how far along we all are now. Got my NT scan next Thursday, it was lovely seeing baby the other week but I'm more worried now and the results of the tests will mean a lot to us as a family. 
Things are going well though. Moved dd3 onto the bottom bunk the other day, she's slept well so far. Using the cotbed mattress to the side incase she rolls out, but so far so good. We know we're talking a year plus before baby needs to be in the room or in the cotbed but preparing dd3 now will hopefully help us out nearer the time.

Feeling big now, but I have more of a B bump than a usual bump. I guess this being #4 my body is just moving where it wants lol


----------



## loulabump

I know what you mean, feels like two minutes ago I got my bfp and my scan seemed so far away but 10 weeks tomorrow and some of us are already 12 weeks! Its funny even though I'm only two weeks behind it feels like I'm a long way behind some of you :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry, you'll be at 12 weeks before you know it! I can't believe my scan is this friday!! (I'll be exactly 12 weeks) I thought it was going soooo slow until I got to about 8 weeks I think, that's when things started picking up and it's gone quite quick!

I'm really excited about my scan, rather than scared, but I guess that's cause we've already heard the baby's HB. Which helps as you know that baby is ok!! Can't wait to see him/her!


----------



## DecemberWait

11 weeks today! Told my dad, brother his fiancé and her family this weekend which is good cuz everyone said they noticed a bump...I don't feel I have much of one but I guess it is growing a tiny bit. Can't wait till I have a big bump!
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-18 08.16.561655944932.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wannabubba#4

loulabump said:


> I know what you mean, feels like two minutes ago I got my bfp and my scan seemed so far away but 10 weeks tomorrow and some of us are already 12 weeks! Its funny even though I'm only two weeks behind it feels like I'm a long way behind some of you :haha:

2 weeks might feel like an age now but by then time we are term there will be babies born early, babies born on time, and more than likely, mine especially born 2 weeks late lmao :haha::haha: -all bar one have been overdue with last one being 14 days late. 

One of my bump buddies last time had her baby 6 weeks early and we due only a day apart -so ended up 8 weeks between our boys lol :haha:

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My bloated bump disappeared :(. Im all flat again, hopefully it starts rounding out and hardening soon!


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm glad I'm not the only one!!!! Disappearing bumps all around :) 

Donna good look on your scan today!!!! :hugs: you've really waited it out....


----------



## loulabump

wannabubba#4 said:


> loulabump said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, feels like two minutes ago I got my bfp and my scan seemed so far away but 10 weeks tomorrow and some of us are already 12 weeks! Its funny even though I'm only two weeks behind it feels like I'm a long way behind some of you :haha:
> 
> 2 weeks might feel like an age now but by then time we are term there will be babies born early, babies born on time, and more than likely, mine especially born 2 weeks late lmao :haha::haha: -all bar one have been overdue with last one being 14 days late.
> 
> One of my bump buddies last time had her baby 6 weeks early and we due only a day apart -so ended up 8 weeks between our boys lol :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

haha indeed - to be honest I am in no rush for baby to be here, I'm happy to just enjoy the pregnancy.. I just wanna be out of first tri :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Waah - just noticed baby is a lime :D A lime! Yeah!!! 

xxx


----------



## waiting4damon

Hi all. I posted about 3 weeks ago that my OB said I had an asymptomatic UTI based on urine culture--I didn't take the antibiotics out of fear because they were sulfa based, rated as most likely to cause birth defects--

Fast forward to yesterday, when I realized my urine is cloudy! 

I am beating myself up for possibly making the wrong choice! And I am so afraid that my choice has hurt the baby--so scared that they will not find a HB on my OB appt Thursday because of my foolishness.

Am I overreacting?
LizK--beautiful scan! Must have made you so happy! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

waiting4damon said:


> Hi all. I posted about 3 weeks ago that my OB said I had an asymptomatic UTI based on urine culture--I didn't take the antibiotics out of fear because they were sulfa based, rated as most likely to cause birth defects--
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday, when I realized my urine is cloudy!
> 
> I am beating myself up for possibly making the wrong choice! And I am so afraid that my choice has hurt the baby--so scared that they will not find a HB on my OB appt Thursday because of my foolishness.
> 
> Am I overreacting?
> LizK--beautiful scan! Must have made you so happy! :)

To be honest you need to run this by your doctor. There are some very very safe antibiotics to take during pregnancy, and no infection is safe for pregnancy so perhaps you can ask for a pregnancy safe medication to put your mind and your infection at ease? I think Cipro is ok to take...


----------



## Disneylovers

So I have finally caught back up! We took our cousins's eldest (10) to disneyland on wed and have been in sleepy zombie state since we got home, it was in the 80's so me being me forgot to put something anything on my head to stop sunburn, but I'm glad I remembered sunscreen for the rest of me and of course for our little cousin. I behaved and didn't ride anything I shouldn't we just had a fun time with our cousin :)

Hubby has been making me take bump pics every week (mainly reminding me because I've felt so sleepy tired lately that I'd forget what day it was let alone week), I missed out on week 9 for sleepiness and to be honest I wasn't seeing much of a difference until I compared week 5 with todays week 10! and I was feeling already bloated at week 5, oh and holy boob-a-rinos :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Collages4.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BaniVani

waiting4damon: Sending my prayers your way. I think you'll be fine but it's normal to worry-I'd be worried too. I think I would have done the same about not taking antibiotics. You'll see that everything will be okay.


----------



## BaniVani

Disneylovers said:


> .....
> 
> Hubby has been making me take bump pics every week (mainly reminding me because I've felt so sleepy tired lately that I'd forget what day it was let alone week), I missed out on week 9 for sleepiness and to be honest I wasn't seeing much of a difference until I compared week 5 with todays week 10! and I was feeling already bloated at week 5, oh and holy boob-a-rinos :haha:

___________
Cute baby bump! Mine is super huge too. I just saw a photo of this pregnant actress who's on her last month, my three-month preg. bump looks the same!!! Darn those actresses with their personal trainers and cooks!:blush:
People keep asking me, " Oh, so you're pregnant right, what are you 5, 6 months?" AHHHHHHH!!!!:nope:


----------



## BaniVani

Nikkilewis14__That happens sometimes to me too. I'll have a huge bloated stomach one day and then by the morning after, I'm flat. It's strange!


----------



## Eltjuh

Anyone else gone off certain foods??? I really don't feel like eating bread lately... I just thought, I have to eat SOMETHING for breakfast, but I don't eat cereal or anything like that... Took a bit of my toast with honey, just the texture of bread is making my gag!! :sick: Don't know why, never had any problems with it before!! Guess I'm gonna have to buy myself some yogurts to eat in the morning! :shrug:

Funny thing is, I had bread yesterday (with a fried egg on it) and I had a sandwich on saturday aswell.....


----------



## Blessedbaby

Morning

yes I know what you mean I eat toast for the morning sickness and if I dont gobble it down it makes me feel sick

also rice makes me sick yuck and spaghetti

I had my scan on Saturday as seen in my avatar Im actually further than I thought so Im due on *14 March 2014* :happydance: my baby has a hb of 168bpm and was waving at us and kicking and then wriggled its tiny body and then settled down again :cloud9:

My next scan is on 5 September and it will be my NT scan ...

We so happy :happydance:


----------



## loulabump

I actually can't even begin to write down a list of foods I've gone off... I feel like I hate almost everything right now :haha: 

The worst things are when partner wants to fry stuff.. like bacon or sausages and also the smell of chicken nuggets cooking in the oven makes me gag.. so weird. Right now I'm living on toast, yogurts, those yummy brunch cereal bars, tomato soup and water... I went through a few days where I could eat strawberries but that didn't last - whatever I eat never seems to settle right but I can't win since if I eat I feel sicky and if I don't eat I feel sicky.. so unfair!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm totally of bread2 , even the thought and look of makes me gag! 
I'm so tired . After. A a few good nights with my son. He woke at 2am last nite and didn't go bk 2 sleep til 5am I cuda cried . I've had 4 hours sleep :( 

Plus side 12 weeks today wahhheyy ! :) and babies a plum
12 week NT scan 2moz :) x


Eltjuh said:


> Anyone else gone off certain foods??? I really don't feel like eating bread lately... I just thought, I have to eat SOMETHING for breakfast, but I don't eat cereal or anything like that... Took a bit of my toast with honey, just the texture of bread is making my gag!! :sick: Don't know why, never had any problems with it before!! Guess I'm gonna have to buy myself some yogurts to eat in the morning! :shrug:
> 
> Funny thing is, I had bread yesterday (with a fried egg on it) and I had a sandwich on saturday aswell.....


----------



## mummy2o

Eltjuh said:


> Anyone else gone off certain foods??? I really don't feel like eating bread lately... I just thought, I have to eat SOMETHING for breakfast, but I don't eat cereal or anything like that... Took a bit of my toast with honey, just the texture of bread is making my gag!! :sick: Don't know why, never had any problems with it before!! Guess I'm gonna have to buy myself some yogurts to eat in the morning! :shrug:
> 
> Funny thing is, I had bread yesterday (with a fried egg on it) and I had a sandwich on saturday aswell.....

I've gone of all my favourite foods more or less. I have also picked up some weird new ones, which my OH prefers so he's happy we're eating more what he likes. My only think I'm annoyed about is I'm craving nuts and due to OH having a nut allergy midwife said I can't have any :cry: baby is going to be tested within the first few months apparently just due to the fact they think it might be genetic. But as soon as I'm out of hospital I'll have the biggest bag of peanuts I can find!



waiting4damon said:


> Hi all. I posted about 3 weeks ago that my OB said I had an asymptomatic UTI based on urine culture--I didn't take the antibiotics out of fear because they were sulfa based, rated as most likely to cause birth defects--
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday, when I realized my urine is cloudy!
> 
> I am beating myself up for possibly making the wrong choice! And I am so afraid that my choice has hurt the baby--so scared that they will not find a HB on my OB appt Thursday because of my foolishness.
> 
> Am I overreacting?
> LizK--beautiful scan! Must have made you so happy! :)

I wouldn't worry to much. With DS I don't for the life of me remember taking folic acid as all the prenatals make me sick and he was fine. I've tried taking it this time and can only manage half the dose they want me to have before it makes me gag and its liquid form! Sounds terrible doesn't it that I can't even keep down stuff which is good for the baby


----------



## Fixsohn

loulabump said:


> I know what you mean, feels like two minutes ago I got my bfp and my scan seemed so far away but 10 weeks tomorrow and some of us are already 12 weeks! Its funny even though I'm only two weeks behind it feels like I'm a long way behind some of you :haha:

I am 10 weeks in two days and feel the same way, I cant wait for the 12 week scan. We have an appointment with a midwife tomorrow and I am SO hoping she listens for a heartbeat!!


----------



## LaDY

Oh God im so fed up of feeling sick all the time...just wish I could sleep the day away :( xx


----------



## loulabump

LaDY said:


> Oh God im so fed up of feeling sick all the time...just wish I could sleep the day away :( xx

Thats what I've been doing... today I decided to try and be more human, I had a nice long bath and got dressed and thats about as far as I got lol... trying to avoid retreating to the sofa cos I know I'll just go to sleep if I sit there!


----------



## loulabump

Oooh the postman has just been and delivered my scan appointment letter... September 5th :happydance:


----------



## BaniVani

The sofa has become my best friend!
Somehow all the pillows in the living room have gravitated towards this one couch I call my own!

Food Aversions : RED MEATS, CHICKEN, ANYTHING GREASY< OILY<SALTY, Wine, Beer
 SEX--oops not a food


----------



## HappyHome

Its anything fried that kills me off. 
We only really do fried eggs in the house but even those cooking make me gag. 

Think we're a Plum today. I'm just feeling fat. I dont feel pregnant at all, its not a bad thing I dont suppose but when I read about how rough some of you are finding it I feel bad. 

Good luck for the scans. Such an exciting time.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was nauseous all morning so i had an english muffin and i still dont feel better. I kind of wish i just threw up and not ate ntil after cuz then i dont feel barfy all damn day!


----------



## donnarobinson

Girls I've lost anuva 6lb ! Taking weight lost to 20lbs ! 1stone 6lb I've lost . I really hope baby is ok x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Girls I've lost anuva 6lb ! Taking weight lost to 20lbs ! 1stone 6lb I've lost . I really hope baby is ok x

Try not to worry hun - baby will take all the sustenance it needs from you - so along with you being sick, this will attribute to weight loss for you, but bubs should be growing away fine, totally unaffected xxx :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I was nauseous all morning so i had an english muffin and i still dont feel better. I kind of wish i just threw up and not ate ntil after cuz then i dont feel barfy all damn day!

That's what I had for breakfast, too! An english muffin with peanut butter. It lasted about 3 minutes again after I finished :( I had some chicken soup broth and crackers for lunch - that's stayed down so far :) :thumbup:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im eating chips know, they are helping! Lol..i bought baked potatoes so maybe the carbs in them will help!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Now*


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I put peanut butter and bananas on mine too! Lol


----------



## Lionchild

Hi ladies. I'm sad to report that my second ultrasound determined I had a missed miscarriage. No heartbeat and baby stopped growing a week and a half ago.

Best of luck to you all! I hope all of the icky first trimester symptoms pass for you all soon and you're holding healthy babies in your arms in approximately 7 months!


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm so sorry for your loss Lionchild :hugs: I hope there's a super sticky baby in your future!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw, I'm so sorry to hear that Lionchild!!! :hugs:
Take it easy and good luck when you decide to try again!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

So very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

Lionchild, I am SO sorry. There really are no words :hugs: I hope that there is a very sticky rainbow in your near future :flower:


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> I was nauseous all morning so i had an english muffin and i still dont feel better. I kind of wish i just threw up and not ate ntil after cuz then i dont feel barfy all damn day!
> 
> That's what I had for breakfast, too! An english muffin with peanut butter. It lasted about 3 minutes again after I finished :( I had some chicken soup broth and crackers for lunch - that's stayed down so far :) :thumbup:Click to expand...

J_Lynn, do you have MS now? I know you said you hadn't had any...how weird that it would show up at twelve weeks!

I barely made it to work today without throwing up everywhere. Definitely been VERY sick the last three days. Baby still sounds strong on the doppler...can't wait to see him or her in a week :)


----------



## LisK

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that, Lionchild. :(


----------



## JessesGirl29

So sorry Lionchild :hugs:

Hope you get your rainbow baby as soon as you are ready....


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I am so very sorry Lionchild. My thoughts and prayers are with you, sweetheart:hugs:


----------



## waiting4damon

Thanks BaniVani and DecemberWait for the encouragement; I got the OB to prescribe Macrobid--approved for pregnancy in first and second trimester, known by my MD to have no adverse effects on the fetus. I was getting too afraid the infection would advance, but now am a tiny bit concerned to fully trust the MD on the antibiotics....but I've started the treatment, so there's that.

Love to you all.


----------



## ruby83

I am so sorry for your lost Lionchild. Take care xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Sorry for your loss Lionchild :(


----------



## loulabump

What an sad post to wake up to... I'm so, so sorry Lionchild:hugs:


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm up at 330am here just feeling so low. My boyfriend finally confessed that he indeed did decide to do a two week vacation with his friend the first two weeks of September. It's such a stupid trip where they are going so many places on a road trip and pre booked accommodation that they'll spend all their time in the car and sleeping. Last week I told him we were going to my parents with this Fridays ultrasound picture the last weekend in August and on top of everything else he told me their leaving Aug 30th at noon and it can't be changed. 
I guess I'm telling my parents alone, I guess we won't even be telling his parents until I'm over 14 weeks. :cry:
He save up no money for the trip, is still smoking pot (outside) even though I want him to stop. He also has a boa constrictor he brought home a couple months ago from his friends house I want OUT. I guess Im just feeling like why is it that I have no control over things that I think should happen but then I'm supposed to just sit at home alone for two weeks while he vacations and put on a happy face about it? I'm crushed right now. 
A pregnant lady with no control over anything. My poor kid.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry lionchild. Hopefully you'll get your sticky bean soon. :hugs:

JessesGirl I know its none of my business and I don't want to sound like I'm having a go as I'm not, but why are you putting up with that behaviour? It sounds like he's not ready to grow up and have a kid. 

Smoking pot is one thing, luckily he does do it outside, but does he come back inside once he has and will he be once the baby is born? I know some people can look after kids high, but I would be constantly worried that something would happen.

As for the snake, I would just get rid of it whilst he went on his trip. My reason behind it would be I'm preparing the place for the baby and I thought the snake had to go. Plus I would hate to feed it as I can't go near snakes, a spider is fine though.

I wouldn't put a happy face on, I would let my voice heard and probably be crying as that I seem to cry over everything at the moment. You need him to give you a valid reason he is doing this. If he does it again before the baby is born I'd kick him out or get out. 

You need to put the baby first and he might change once the baby is born, but there is also a possibility that he won't. How would you feel if he doesn't change his behaviour even after baby is here?


----------



## HappyHome

Love to you Lionchild xx so sorry for your sad loss xx


----------



## ruby83

Jessegirl- I agree that you really need to be strong and put your foot down. He might need a wake up call to realise that he is going to be a father and needs to grow up and put his family first. Sounds like a difficult situation for you and I really hope it all works out! I hope you have good family and friends support xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lionchild -so so sorry for your loss, you must be devastated but still came on here to wish us all well. What a strong lady you are, all the best to you for the future and hope you get everything you desire xxx

jessegirl-what a prat your OH is being -did he even consider you in the decision making on getting the snake or going away for two whole weeks on a trip with his friend ? My hubby wont even make plans for a night out with friend's without discussing with me first, and likewise me to him -not that there is any reason why the other would not be able to go; but it is only good manners to discuss these things with your partner imo. Maybe is he nervous about all the changes about to happen with new baby? Still no excuse to make you tell your parents yourself and leave you to deal on your own; but maybe he needs one final blow out before settling down (maybe? I don't' know??? - I just know I would be livid if my hubby expected to be able to take up and leave for two weeks with his friend on a road trip without me, especially with me being pregnant)

xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

:hugs: so sorry to read about your loss Lionchild


----------



## Eltjuh

Personally I don't see the big deal about your OH going away for 2 weeks.... Especially if you don't have any other kids (don't know if you do!) But ofcourse it's not ok to just spring it on you with no discussion about it! If my husband would want to go on holiday for two weeks I'd be like, ok yeah, if you want to! I'd miss him and probably be pretty bored without him, but I've been away without him plenty of times before (mainly cause he just couldn't come because of work). Maybe it helps that he used to be in the army so I'm used to him being away and especially at short notice. When Lucas was about 3 months old hubby got told he had to go away for 2 weeks, a couple of days before he actually left! That was hard, but you deal with it! 

I definitely get your point about the pot and the snake though! And I do agree with the other girls, maybe he needs a wake-up call! I wouldn't just get rid of the snake whilst he's away, but I would tell him things have to change before baby comes because it's not healthy for a baby to be around someone that smokes (whether it's pot or just cigarettes!!) and it's not safe to have a snake (like that one!) around a little baby either! You never know what could happen! So I'd definitely discuss it and tell him how you feel about it, rather than just putting on a happy face! Cause that's not healthy for your relationship either! :hugs: Hope you sort it out!


----------



## Fixsohn

loulabump said:


> Oooh the postman has just been and delivered my scan appointment letter... September 5th :happydance:

Yay!! Me too! Same day, goodness I am so excited :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

One more week til 12 week scan! Yay!!!

J lynn when is urs?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> One more week til 12 week scan! Yay!!!
> 
> J lynn when is urs?

1 week til mine too -so excited and tiny bit scared lol xxx


----------



## DecemberWait

My NT scan is on Monday so 6 days to go...can't wait. I listen to baby every other day for the most part and I can't believe how loud and clear the hb is now. I can also hear it moving in the amniotic fluid. Having heard a healthy hb for several weeks now makes me feel a lot more confident that everything will be Ok.


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry for ur loss lionchid

I've been for my scan :) all was fine. Baby was so cute. I'm not 12+1 . I'm 12+5 and due 27th february. Excali 2 weeks after my sons 2nd bday. 
Can I stil stay in march monkeys tho as I don't want to
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130820-00622.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20130820-00623.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats Donna! Look at that little cutie! Don't see why you couldn't stay in March Monkeys, Feb 27 is close enough :)


----------



## JessesGirl29

Thanks for the advice everyone and sorry about the hormonal ranting hijack of the thread. It is time to put my foot down and this vacation without my consent should make me realize I shouldn't be seeking his consent in what I know needs to be done for me and the baby. 

Donna I'm so glad everything turned out well. Those are such great photos....you must be :cloud9:


----------



## Bexter81

Hi donna I came on just to see how you got on today. Love the scan pics massive congratulations hopefully it has made you feel a bit better about all of the morning sickness xx got my scan on friday. Im a wreck at the minute x z


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls :) yeh no doubt ill go over again lol. 

Aww yeh hun I was a nervous wreck and bursting 4 a wee lol. 
So happy all is ok tho x


----------



## LisK

donnarobinson said:


> Sorry for ur loss lionchid
> 
> I've been for my scan :) all was fine. Baby was so cute. I'm not 12+1 . I'm 12+5 and due 27th february. Excali 2 weeks after my sons 2nd bday.
> Can I stil stay in march monkeys tho as I don't want to

Awesome scan pic! I had the same thing happen. They said my due date is February 25. But I was charting so I know my due date of March 1 is correct. Sometimes babies just measure a little ahead.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Great pics domnnnna!! Of course u can stay here ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay Donna! You must be so happy!! My scan is on friday, can't wait!! 3 more sleeps!! 

And ofcourse you can stay!! You might go overdue and still have your baby in March anyway :haha: When was your son born (as in, was he late or early - or on time?)


----------



## ooopsbaby14

I'm due in late March--new to Momtastic


----------



## wannabubba#4

Gorgeous pic Donna -and yeah stay with us in March monkeys -my scan date put me one full week ahead in my last pregnancy and I went 14days overdue and then was induced, so this time I am sticking with my date -they can say what they like lol but unless it is 6th March (from O date) or 7th March from LMP then I am not agreeing to any change lol

Beautiful pic and glad all is well xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

ooopsbaby14 said:


> I'm due in late March--new to Momtastic

welcome and congrats xx:hugs:


----------



## LaDY

So sorry for your loss lionchild :hugs: 

Donna- love you scan...so beautiful...glad everything went well :cloud9: xx


----------



## LaDY

ooopsbaby14 said:


> I'm due in late March--new to Momtastic

Welcome and congratulations! xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls :) 
Haa yeh well I went 11 days over due with my son. Inducded at 10 days over he come the next day. I'm sure ill have bbay in march x


----------



## mummy2o

I was also induced at 14 days, twice at 15 days and again at 16 days. He was being stubborn and refused to come out even with being induced. They gave like one bag and if it wasn't enough you had to try again and again. So they broke my waters to see if that helped (If the midwife has to break waters that means you have a lucky baby in China) and after 8 hours of him not moving, me getting distressed more than him they thought a c-section was best. I'm really dreading giving birth this time considering I had all that last time.


----------



## J_Lynn

All of the drama with my step daughter just got about 100x worse last night. She was on the phone, I was trying to use the phone to call my best friend to find out the results of her moms biopsy. So, I told my SD "I need to use the phone, I have been trying to get ahold of my friend". She got an attitude about it and told her "mother", "Well, I guess I have to get off the phone RIGHT now because she just haaaaaaaaaaas to use the phone" --ummm, excuse me? Last time I checked, she doesn't give AT&T $328 a month so I am pretty sure that at 12 years old if someone tells you they need the phone, an attitude isn't needed. And that's what I told her. I didn't need an attitude when I tell her something. So in response, she has an even bigger attitude and throws this out: 

"MY momma said that I DONT have to listen to you and I DONT have to hang up with phone with her just because you want to make a phone call"

Oh hell naw. First off, a 12 year old isn't going to TELL me what she will and won't do in my home, and her momma is not going to act like she's some big bad ass on the phone. Needless to say, my hormones and already deep seeded hatred for that vile disgusting woman made me lose it.

Which in turn made her start crying and saying how I"m soooooooo mean because I told her to watch her attitude and asked her if she lost her ever loving mind talking to me like she thinks she's 25 years old. I told her if I won't allow my husband to speak me like that, over my cold dead body will a child. And her mother doesn't have a word of anything that matters in MY home so she can just not include her input. 

So fast foward to 2 hours of whining and crying to my husband, she said that he shouldn't choose me over her and he should make me leave and that if he doesn't make me leave that she's just going to call her momma and have her come get her and just never come back. That's the same crap her sister pulled on him when he told her there was no more cell phone allowed in our house because she was texting her mother moment-by-moment updates on what we were doing - so she said she wasn't going to be told what to do and she'd just stay at her mommas. And she did. So now the younger one pulled that card. 

I expected my husband to cave and kiss her ass, and instead he said:

"I am sick of you, and I am sick of your sister both using this garbage as a way to get your way. I didn't bow down to your sister and I won't do it to you either. If you have a problem with having discipline, then stop doing things that cause you to get in trouble. If you want to never come back then that's your choice. I wont beg you to stay and I won't beg you to come back - just like I didn't do with your sister"

He's primary custodial parent, he is the one who makes the rules - but does his exwife care? NOPE. She does what she wants and she does it because if she gets them against him, then she wins. She just wants to hurt him and she's finally winning. 

I am so stressed out and I am just done. Being a step mother is the WORST thing ON THE PLANET. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. 

I had gone to bed before her little drama-queen spell was finished, but he just came to bed and cuddled up to me and said whatever she chooses, he's not worried about it. It breaks my heart that he's the only one who buys and supports these kids, we are the only ones who pay for their medical, their school stuff, extra things, anything that is wanted - I get. Yet their mother who calls them names, beats them, refuses to go grocery shopping and would sell them off for a bag of horse feed always wins. I don't get why there is such a sick, sick connection with children and their mothers. 

Well, I feel better now that I got that out. 

I have to learn to just not care about what they do. To me, or to my husband. He said over the last 7 years he's learned to just ignore it. I don't know how he does it. But I need to learn to just not care. If that's possible. 

And we're supposed to announce our pregnancy today and I REALLY, REALLY don't want them to know now so this is just not a happy day. :(


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry that you feel like that J-lynn. I see your doing nothing wrong. You were doing what was needed and children need discipline. My ex and his wife do not in one bit discipline my son and they don't even send him to bed. He comes back from his dad's really tired and goes to bed straight away and sleeps until I have to get him up for school. He never focuses much on the Monday after he goes there.

Also I always thought it was good for me and his dad to get on, and until he met his wife we had a great relationship and we still did family things. But then I guess she got jealous and told him not to talk to me. They live with her parents as she's an only child and god forbid she ever moves out and stands on her own to feet. Her step dad is abusive and she ended up in hospital with a broken arm. She wonders why I don't want my son to go around whilst he's in the house! 

Unfortunately a court order says he has to go until he's 12. He does hate going and he's the most placid and good little boy. He's fine going to my parents, grandparents and my sister so its not that he likes to be with mummy but he seriously hates his dad's new family.

I so wish you where my ex's wife I would so love you :hugs: Just remember your doing nothing wrong and children generally like no rules and can get away with blue murder and are very resistant to change. They are either going to react positively to the news and accept you more, or they are going to hate your guts more. Chin up, they will appreciate you more as they get older and realise that you only meant what is best for them.


----------



## Eltjuh

So my hubby made us a lovely dinner of sausage and cheesey-mash!! Enjoyed it, but after I finished it I took a sip of my coke and just felt sick! I honestly thought everything was gonna come back up - It didn't!! 
But now I'm kinda scared to drink coke... don't wanna feel like I'm gonna throw everything up!! 

My MS (or all-day/evening) has kinda come back a little this week! I thought it was supposed to be gone, especially since it disappeared around 8 weeks! Hopefully it'll piss off again soon! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

omg j-lynn, her tude is not acceptable and your right. I can not stand when parents hang their children over others heads, no fair at all that his wife does that. I am sure they get their attitude from their mother though, figures.

I am glad your hsuband stepped and said something to them. I cant beleive he has full custody, i mean its great but is there a reason the mother doesnt? (Not that its my business but usually the mother has them.) She sounds like such a winner.. and u def dont need the stress now.

Did they find out about the pregnancy?


----------



## Disneylovers

Silly ms, stay away so we can actually eat to nourish little bubs! Mine keeps switching from intense nausea to dry heaving and gagging, oh and burping up bile, I'm to the point where I carry a little sample sized bottle of mouthwash with me everywhere because those yucky kind of burps then tend to bring on the rest of losing whatever I ate. 

I don't think I can face eating ground beef anymore, my MIL was cooking some on sunday and it smelt off when it started browning, it actually ended up smelling cheesy, my MIL kept asking me to smell it :dohh: by the third sniff I had to ask her to stop putting it in front of me or my lunch would be added to the pan :sick::blush: Hubby had made tacos the night before so I was already on a track of getting sick of ground beef lol. He jokingly said "You're either tired, asleep, complaining about smells making you feel sick or throwing up now." I said yup and he's half responsible :haha:


----------



## Shabutie

Lionchild I am very sorry! :hugs:

So I just logged on to see how your scan went Donna, so cute, looks like you can see babys feet and toes lol

I will catch up with the rest laster girls, but got family down to stay and im shattered. x


----------



## JessesGirl29

J-Lynn that is so nuts. Good for you!!!! Maybe it's just because my Mom was a very strong willed Mom but I have such deep beliefs on children who talk back and have attitude. No 12 year old should speak to an adult like that, ANY adult. Your husband deserves a medal of honour for being strong in my opinion. :thumbup: What a great man! I hope it works out and atleast the one daughter can stay where she'll be cared for but either way they will have their Dad's home, structure and safety to return to when they finally see the light about their Mom. :hugs:

I had a midwife appointment today and she said she could try the doppler but normally didn't until after 13 weeks but I told her I knew all about that and she should give it a go. Well, she didn't find the heartbeat and logical me understood it was probably fine but emotional me is sort of freaking out. She said she could feel my uterus coming out from behind the pelvic bone and it's exactly where it should be for 11 weeks so that was good. Thank GOD I have an ultrasound Friday for the prenatal screening.


----------



## ruby83

Naww Donna I love your pics! Bub looks adorable! I have my scan on Monday- can't wait!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im sure everything is ok jesse!

Cant wait to see everyones scans in the upcoming weeks!!


----------



## thosevibes

Oooh, may I join?

I'm due around March 24th. I'm 21 years old with my first baby. One previous miscarriage so I'm very excited for this baby.

You can call me Ashleigh and I'm a bit of a hippie.

<3xx


----------



## AllisMommy

Tireeeedddddd!!! Hi girls!!! :)


----------



## loulabump

Morning all - gorgeous scan Donna :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Thanks :) 

I'm shattered. Its like having a new born in my house my son woke every hour crying! He use to be a great sleeper don't no what's got in to him! 

My next scan is the 11th october 9.30 am ! :) can't wait to find out the sex only 7 weeks :) x 
I'm thinking another boy altho symtoms wise I think girl x


----------



## donnarobinson

My belly is now hairy like it was with my son lool. X


----------



## Eltjuh

sooooo... we've got our 12 week scan on friday.... and just found out we've got another exciting thing happening.
Out of nowhere we got a call this morning from the council we wanted to move to that they've got a house for us, we're signing for the keys on friday!!! :saywhat: So we've got a very exciting day on friday!!

Can't believe it, we've been waiting for this house for a year (or A house, any house)!!! 

Sorry just had to share!!


And welcome thosevibes!!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Morning girls

awesome news eltjuh :happydance:

Ive been feeling more tired since hitting 10weeks ... anyone else more tired than usual?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessedbaby said:


> Morning girls
> 
> awesome news eltjuh :happydance:
> 
> Ive been feeling more tired since hitting 10weeks ... anyone else more tired than usual?

Yep I am so tired but only really this past week so about 11 weeks for me - and I was worried about no symptoms :wacko::wacko: -this is the only one but OMG I could sleep literally all day zzzzz:sleep: I get up late, go to be early and want to nap all day zzzz Baby must be doing something exhausting in there lol xx



Eltjuh said:


> sooooo... we've got our 12 week scan on friday.... and just found out we've got another exciting thing happening.
> Out of nowhere we got a call this morning from the council we wanted to move to that they've got a house for us, we're signing for the keys on friday!!! :saywhat: So we've got a very exciting day on friday!!
> 
> Can't believe it, we've been waiting for this house for a year (or A house, any house)!!!
> 
> Sorry just had to share!!
> 
> 
> And welcome thosevibes!!!

WOW!! Brilliant news, so happy for you Eltjuh! Is the new house in a different area /bigger or what?



thosevibes said:


> Oooh, may I join?
> 
> I'm due around March 24th. I'm 21 years old with my first baby. One previous miscarriage so I'm very excited for this baby.
> 
> You can call me Ashleigh and I'm a bit of a hippie.
> 
> <3xx

Hi Ashleigh , I am Donna and it is my 5th bubba at age 40. Congrats and welcome to the group . Hope you are keeping well, and don't have too much MS or anything xx :hugs:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I read that by 12 - 13 weeks baby doubles in size from 10weeks must be why we so tired our bodies are working harder LOL

Welcome thosevibes :flower:


----------



## LaDY

thosevibes said:


> Oooh, may I join?
> 
> I'm due around March 24th. I'm 21 years old with my first baby. One previous miscarriage so I'm very excited for this baby.
> 
> You can call me Ashleigh and I'm a bit of a hippie.
> 
> <3xx

Congratulations and Welcome :) xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Scan dates me at 10+6, thought I was 11 weeks so a day out. Slightly too early for NT so I have another scan on Tuesday 10th September. All looked good though, makes it more real. 

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Fixsohn

Hello ladies, I had my first visit with the midwife yesterday, everything went well except that I was there a day early  my appointment was supposed to be this morning. But she squeezed me in. We got most of the stuff done but didnt have time to check where my uterus is or see if she could find a heart beat. Right after our visit I noticed loads of light brown CM, but no cramps, then through the night and this morning it got dark brown!! So I called a nurse this morning and was instructed to stay home from work, then I called my midwife who booked an early scan for me, I am going in tomorrow morning and can't decide if I am more scared or excited. There is no blood an no cramps, just a heavy feeling and a bit of discomfort in the back, so my midwife said we have no reason to be anything other than optimistic. So that's what I am doing... Or trying to do. Hope everything is ok!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

fixsohn - hop all goes well with your scan today xxx
and what are you like, going in a day early for our appointment lol baby brain? haha


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClaireJ23 said:


> Scan dates me at 10+6, thought I was 11 weeks so a day out. Slightly too early for NT so I have another scan on Tuesday 10th September. All looked good though, makes it more real.
> 
> :flower:

gorgeous xxx and another scan in a few weeks lucky you xx


----------



## DecemberWait

Had my first headache in years last night probably because I was pretty stressed yesterday. Work was very long and difficult and then I got a call from the hospital that is doing my sequential screen saying they don't have a referral or any of my files at all even though my OB said they were sending them over. It's been nothing but problems to schedule this scan, I hate living in the US and dealing with inept insurance companies and doctors offices. I am going to call back later today and try and sort it out otherwise no NT scan for me. Ugh.


----------



## Blessedbaby

ClaireJ23 said:


> Scan dates me at 10+6, thought I was 11 weeks so a day out. Slightly too early for NT so I have another scan on Tuesday 10th September. All looked good though, makes it more real.
> 
> :flower:

Congrats such an awesome scan :cloud9:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Fixsohn said:


> Hello ladies, I had my first visit with the midwife yesterday, everything went well except that I was there a day early  my appointment was supposed to be this morning. But she squeezed me in. We got most of the stuff done but didnt have time to check where my uterus is or see if she could find a heart beat. Right after our visit I noticed loads of light brown CM, but no cramps, then through the night and this morning it got dark brown!! So I called a nurse this morning and was instructed to stay home from work, then I called my midwife who booked an early scan for me, I am going in tomorrow morning and can't decide if I am more scared or excited. There is no blood an no cramps, just a heavy feeling and a bit of discomfort in the back, so my midwife said we have no reason to be anything other than optimistic. So that's what I am doing... Or trying to do. Hope everything is ok!!

hope all goes well for you :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 - we're currently living in an army house, cause hubby was in the army. But we had to leave it since he left the army, but councils were NOT helping!! :dohh: Living in South East London at the moment, but moving to south coast, West Sussex :) So much nicer and quieter. 
And hubby's parents also live there so we will finally be able to see them more often. At the moment we only see them about twice a year cause of their work schedule (one works nights, the other days, so they hardly get any time together as it is) and cause of the cost of going all that way! It is so expensive!! So Lucas will finally be able to get more of a relationship with his grandparents aswell (and this little baby will too, ofcourse!)


----------



## Blessedbaby

DecemberWait said:


> Had my first headache in years last night probably because I was pretty stressed yesterday. Work was very long and difficult and then I got a call from the hospital that is doing my sequential screen saying they don't have a referral or any of my files at all even though my OB said they were sending them over. It's been nothing but problems to schedule this scan, I hate living in the US and dealing with inept insurance companies and doctors offices. I am going to call back later today and try and sort it out otherwise no NT scan for me. Ugh.

sorry hun hope they can sort it out for you ASAP


----------



## J_Lynn

mummy2o said:


> I'm sorry that you feel like that J-lynn. I see your doing nothing wrong. You were doing what was needed and children need discipline. My ex and his wife do not in one bit discipline my son and they don't even send him to bed. He comes back from his dad's really tired and goes to bed straight away and sleeps until I have to get him up for school. He never focuses much on the Monday after he goes there.
> 
> Also I always thought it was good for me and his dad to get on, and until he met his wife we had a great relationship and we still did family things. But then I guess she got jealous and told him not to talk to me. They live with her parents as she's an only child and god forbid she ever moves out and stands on her own to feet. Her step dad is abusive and she ended up in hospital with a broken arm. She wonders why I don't want my son to go around whilst he's in the house!
> 
> Unfortunately a court order says he has to go until he's 12. He does hate going and he's the most placid and good little boy. He's fine going to my parents, grandparents and my sister so its not that he likes to be with mummy but he seriously hates his dad's new family.
> 
> I so wish you where my ex's wife I would so love you :hugs: Just remember your doing nothing wrong and children generally like no rules and can get away with blue murder and are very resistant to change. They are either going to react positively to the news and accept you more, or they are going to hate your guts more. Chin up, they will appreciate you more as they get older and realise that you only meant what is best for them.

I wish you were my DH's ex-wife as well. We would actually get along. *sigh* I have only spoke to her ONE time and that was in my front yard when she wanted to fight me. Yet, she wouldn't get out of her truck of course - she just ran her mouth. I wouldn't have gotten into a fight with her anyway, I'm almost 30 years old. I'm too old for that nonsense. If I was 18, it would have been a different story LOL

I was even trying to be nice yesterday after "she hates me!" outburst and I asked my husband to invite her to the ultrasound/dr appointment. She went, and she just sat there pouting the whole time and crying. She ruined it for me because she was clung onto DH like no ones business and refused to do anything but have a pity party for herself. She told him later that now everythings just going to be about the baby and not her. Well, yeah, that's kinda how it works when a baby is on the way - it happened to me when my sister was in my moms belly and it happened to me again when my brother was on his way. It happens. Babies take the limelight off the other kids a bit because everyone around is so "ooooooooh baby!" about everything. It happens, it doesn't last forever - but it's kinda part of life. It's not like she's going to be locked in a basement and forgotten about. So I was a bit upset that she was acting like she was 7 (and if she was 7, and not just shy of 13, I would have been absolutely OK with her crying and acting like a child ... it would have been nothing but expected as that is a 'normal' reaction for young children sometimes and it's understood.) I do everything for this kid. I cook breakfast/lunch/dinner, I wash and fold her laundry, I buy all her clothes, I buy her the jewelry she wants, I buy all the things she wants for school, I take her on every vacation we go on, we have never once gotten a babysitter for her so we could go out - if we can't include her, I don't want to go. I mean I go above and beyond for her ... but her mother keeps her brainwashed. So now I've just had to disconnect. And I think it's going to get more severe. They don't discipline her at all and it's so sad. They're ruining both the kids. It's not my husbands fault, really, but at the same time it is because he knew how that evil woman was before he decided to have kids with her. He thought having kids would "fix" her. HA. That never works 

But if you want to switch places with her and come be my husbands exwife, I will gladly be your exhusbands wife lol


----------



## J_Lynn

Heartbeat: 170
Baby: All good :)
 



Attached Files:







Cruise30003.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## ClaireJ23

Lovely scan pics J_Lynn


----------



## LaDY

Gorgeous scan J_Lynn xx


----------



## mummy2o

Awww all the lovely scans. I'm looking forward to getting mine next week.


----------



## wannabubba#4

yeah me too; then we will all be looking forward to 20week anomaly scans -Eeeeeeeeeeek!! then half way!!

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely scan pics hun, I can't believe I'm in 2nd tri 2moz! :) 

7 weeks friday til my 20 week scan. And its at half 9 in the morning x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My scans tuesday, super excited too! Then , yupp, its waiting for the 20 week scan lol....oh boy!


----------



## Myers13

Joining you ladies :) I'm due March 14th, and this is my 3rd pregnancy, but my second viable pregnancy. I have a 2 year old daughter, and we are looking forward to finding out if she is going to have a brother or a sister,.. she insists it's a seester though lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely scans! I feel so far behind everyone lol. 

Been getting sharp stabbing pains today, even when not moving about. Anyone else get this?


----------



## LaDY

Hiya ladies...hope your all well... 

I was just wondering...mummys who are having their second baby...did any of you have a C-section with your first? If so what do you plan to do when having second bubba? x


----------



## LisK

Myers13 said:


> Joining you ladies :) I'm due March 14th, and this is my 3rd pregnancy, but my second viable pregnancy. I have a 2 year old daughter, and we are looking forward to finding out if she is going to have a brother or a sister,.. she insists it's a seester though lol

Welcome! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Mrs.B. said:


> Lovely scans! I feel so far behind everyone lol.
> 
> Been getting sharp stabbing pains today, even when not moving about. Anyone else get this?

Yeah occasionally. Just round ligament pains. They can feel pretty sharp sometimes. I get it almost every time I sneeze. But lately just when I've been sitting down.


----------



## wavescrash

Myers13 said:


> Joining you ladies :) I'm due March 14th, and this is my 3rd pregnancy, but my second viable pregnancy. I have a 2 year old daughter, and we are looking forward to finding out if she is going to have a brother or a sister,.. she insists it's a seester though lol

Oh hey, another person pregnant off of Implanon! Welcome :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I literally slept 4-5 hrs in naps today! When dd napped i napped too! Oh man...


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I literally slept 4-5 hrs in naps today! When dd napped i napped too! Oh man...

It is so nice having a LO who still naps. I do the same thing. Every time DD takes a nap, I nap too.


----------



## waiting4damon

DecemberWait--What fetal Doppler did you purchase?

LaDy-I had an "emergency"c section with my first for late decelerations of the fetal heart rate after 24 hourson pitocin infusion--I blame the induction process. I was able to reach full dilation, etc. So I had both L & D processes :) 

This is my second baby---if the baby is not breech I will NOT have a csection!! I do NOT want to have surgery again if I can avoid it, I couldn't really enjoy the first couple of weeks with my daughter due to the discomfort. What are your plans?


----------



## waiting4damon

Also, I started taking Macrobid for my UTI--and after 3 doses developed peripheral neuropathy in my right leg--a rare and serious side effect! I stopped taking it by MD order...
I have an OB appt tomorrow afternoon at 1430--I am so worried the baby will not have a heartbeat or something awful due to the combined UTI and antibiotic scare! Pray for me and the baby if any of you do.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I know its crazy but i do want a c section because i want my tubes tied and im not looking forward to birth after what happened w ella! :( i know its awful, lazy, i dont know but aghhhhh...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Maybe in time i will change my mind though!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was just reading up on it and people suggested to tie the tubes a few weeks after a vaginal birth since recovery time will be less since its laproscopic, makes sense!


----------



## waiting4damon

Yes, you can get your tubes tied laprascopically, as well as permanent birth control in the form of coils fitted to your fallopian tubes called Essure. Its an outpatient procedure with lap dye to confirm permanent blockage at 3 months post procedure. 

Dont have a c-section voluntarily--it is so painful, and in my own experience disfiguring to some extent. Not to mention the fact that the anesthesia makes the few few hours with your baby full of tremors and unneccessary loopy feelings. :)

Your heart will guide you to the right choice for you though I'm sure Nikkilewis.


----------



## ruby83

Waiting4damon, I will say a prayer for you and bub xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

LaDY said:


> Hiya ladies...hope your all well...
> 
> I was just wondering...mummys who are having their second baby...did any of you have a C-section with your first? If so what do you plan to do when having second bubba? x

I had an emergency c section and have an appointment with a consultant to discuss 'birth choices'. My midwife says they will try to convince me to have a natural birth. I would prefer that but am keeping an open mind.


----------



## mummy2o

I have an appointment with my consultant next week to discuss birth choices. I'm unsure as I had a horrible birth so a bit paranoid. I remember it was a long recovery after an emergency c-section with about a month me being crap. I don't want to spend to much time off college, but I don't want a horrible birth. So we'll see


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls I'm so tired my son just cries and cries at night now. He won't sleep its tiring me out x 
13 weeks today and a peach :) x


----------



## Blessedbaby

Myers13 said:


> Joining you ladies :) I'm due March 14th, and this is my 3rd pregnancy, but my second viable pregnancy. I have a 2 year old daughter, and we are looking forward to finding out if she is going to have a brother or a sister,.. she insists it's a seester though lol

Welcome we due on the same day :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls I'm so tired my son just cries and cries at night now. He won't sleep its tiring me out x
> 13 weeks today and a peach :) x

Yay for your little peach, sorry to hear your not sleeping well with your son. Hope he settles down soon xx



Mrs.B. said:


> Lovely scans! I feel so far behind everyone lol.
> 
> Been getting sharp stabbing pains today, even when not moving about. Anyone else get this?

I get sharp stabbing pains when I sneeze or move too quickly too, round ligament type pain; but with my last pregnancy I got sharp shooting pains down below too which was part of my SPD pain -hope not to get that one again Ouchie!!




waiting4damon said:


> Also, I started taking Macrobid for my UTI--and after 3 doses developed peripheral neuropathy in my right leg--a rare and serious side effect! I stopped taking it by MD order...
> I have an OB appt tomorrow afternoon at 1430--I am so worried the baby will not have a heartbeat or something awful due to the combined UTI and antibiotic scare! Pray for me and the baby if any of you do.

Hope all is okay for you and bubs :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

welcome to myers xx -congrats and hope you are keeping well xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

nice scan pics J Lynn

Congrats Donna :flower: hope your son starts sleeping better


----------



## DecemberWait

I think I got my scan appt sorted out after many phone calls yesterday. Also my morning sickness is really getting so much better...it went away then came back but now I just feel sick when I first wake up but if I eat some crackers before getting out of bed I'm fine. Only sick when hungry now :) Can't wait till my scan... I am so excited especially after seeing all the great scans from you ladies!


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> I think I got my scan appt sorted out after many phone calls yesterday. Also my morning sickness is really getting so much better...it went away then came back but now I just feel sick when I first wake up but if I eat some crackers before getting out of bed I'm fine. Only sick when hungry now :) Can't wait till my scan... I am so excited especially after seeing all the great scans from you ladies!

So when is your scan then -do you have the actual date yet? It is exciting isn't it -can hardly believe we are 12 weeks today and only 5 days until our scan :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm so excited about tomorrow and we also have so much stuff to do before moving that it took me ages to fall asleep last night. Then I finally fell asleep and a car stopped in front of our house, just sat right in front of our drive with the engine still running... Which woke me up as the windows were open! Then I got so boiling hot I couldn't sleep and I kept feeling like I had spiders crawling all over me, as I had one walking on me earlier in the day when I was packing :wacko: 
And then my son woke up at about 6.30 banging on the radiator and about half an hour later he stood at the top of the stairs saying: ugh, yucki, poo poo, yucki! - He's started telling us when he's done a poo now! :haha:
So I had to get up!! Not a great night! :dohh: 
Hopefully tonight will be better, though I reckon I'll still be too excited about tomorrow (scan at 9.40 am and getting keys to the house - that we haven't seen yet! - at 2pm) 
Can't wait!!!


----------



## DecemberWait

wannabubba#4 said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> I think I got my scan appt sorted out after many phone calls yesterday. Also my morning sickness is really getting so much better...it went away then came back but now I just feel sick when I first wake up but if I eat some crackers before getting out of bed I'm fine. Only sick when hungry now :) Can't wait till my scan... I am so excited especially after seeing all the great scans from you ladies!
> 
> So when is your scan then -do you have the actual date yet? It is exciting isn't it -can hardly believe we are 12 weeks today and only 5 days until our scan :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

My scan is Monday August 26th at 1pm EST :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im glad you got your scan sorted out now.

@Eltjuh hope you get a good night's rest tonight :hugs:

Decemberwait my MS also seems to be better now I only get sick when Im hungry so Im always eating to avoid getting sick :haha:


----------



## waiting4damon

Thank you so much ruby83, I appreciate the prayers. I do hope my fear is unfounded, but I'll know this afternoon. :/


----------



## Nikkilewis14

is anyone else in awe that we are heading into second trimerster soon!? it just crept up on me.. hard to believe!


----------



## donnarobinson

Eltjuh that's fab about the house and bet ur so excited4 2moz. 
Nikki I can't believe how fast times gone . 
I'm still pretty certain I'm not 13 weeks, because that ment I would ov ovulated b4 even having a postive ovulation stick. But I don't mind the few days ahead. I think I'm having another big baby. 9lb 5oz my son was. 

I'm so tired and my morning sickness is getting slightly better now. 
I still be sick and can't eat everything bt its getting better and I'm loving micro chips at the min x


----------



## wannabubba#4

eltjuh exciting day tomorrow, see the new baby and the new house. good luck with both xx

December - yay your scan is day before mine

Nikki - yeah can hardly believe we are all heading into second tri very soon and donna you are there already eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!Soon we will feeling our first little flutters, finding out the genders (for those that are) and hopefully all blooming lol (and no SPD please lol)

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I've got 7 weeks to my 20 week scan can't wait . Ill be finding out what were having . :) 

Ino I keep thinking I feel little tickles like I did with cj bt I no its to early I felt him early tho so hope I do thois time x


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks girls!! I'm pretty excited about tomorrow!! :happydance: 
And finding it hard at the moment to sit still... there is so much to do, packing, cleaning, touching up the walls, all that lovely stuff :winkwink: I just can't stop thinking what needs doing (even though I've made lists) and want to just get everything done! :haha: But I'll probably be bored the last couple of days cause so much has already been done, as we've been living with half our house packed for the past 7 months or so! (cause we knew when it was gonna happen it was gonna be a last minute kinda thing!) I can't even remember half the things we own! Gonna be fun unpacking the boxes, we'll be like: ooooh... I forgot we had this!! :haha:

Anyway, I'm gonna try and relax now, just about to have dinner and then I'm just gonna sit and relax! Had a busy busy day today! 


I keep thinking sometimes that I can feel something, but it must just be gas, surely! It's too early! I felt Lucas move at 16 weeks though and was sure it was him! So hopefully I'll be able to feel this one move soon!


----------



## Bexter81

I have got my scan in the morning too im so scared so much so I am finding hard to be excited. Going to make myself a hot choc and try and chill out x


----------



## LaDY

Good luck Bexter! Im sure everything will be fine...are you 12 weeks? x


----------



## LaDY

ClaireJ23 said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Hiya ladies...hope your all well...
> 
> I was just wondering...mummys who are having their second baby...did any of you have a C-section with your first? If so what do you plan to do when having second bubba? x
> 
> I had an emergency c section and have an appointment with a consultant to discuss 'birth choices'. My midwife says they will try to convince me to have a natural birth. I would prefer that but am keeping an open mind.Click to expand...

I am trying to do the same...fingers crossed things are different this time! 



mummy2o said:


> I have an appointment with my consultant next week to discuss birth choices. I'm unsure as I had a horrible birth so a bit paranoid. I remember it was a long recovery after an emergency c-section with about a month me being crap. I don't want to spend to much time off college, but I don't want a horrible birth. So we'll see


Makes two of us hun...I just keep trying to be positive! :) 



waiting4damon said:


> DecemberWait--What fetal Doppler did you purchase?
> 
> LaDy-I had an "emergency"c section with my first for late decelerations of the fetal heart rate after 24 hourson pitocin infusion--I blame the induction process. I was able to reach full dilation, etc. So I had both L & D processes :)
> 
> This is my second baby---if the baby is not breech I will NOT have a csection!! I do NOT want to have surgery again if I can avoid it, I couldn't really enjoy the first couple of weeks with my daughter due to the discomfort. What are your plans?

Hey...I am exactly the same...as I had a emergency C-section I was gutted and really couldn't enjoy time with my son straight after either...I really don't want to go through it again and will try at all costs to avoid it...however I guess I will have to wait and see till the day, as if the baby was in any form of distress I would not hesitate to have it again...will be gutted though...the recovery was painful and looooong!


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry when you give birth vaginally you're also sore and in pain :winkwink: Not for as long I guess, and you're allowed to do more things than when you have a c-section. 
I had a 2nd degree tear and some grazing and it hurt! Especially going to the toilet. I dreaded going to the toilet so much at one point that I didn't drink a lot and got a UTI, making me have to go to the toilet even more often (well, feel like I had to go but nothing, much, came out!) Definitely never do that! Just brave up and go to the toilet! :haha: I remember sitting on the bed saying to my husband: I need to go to the toilet.... But I can't get up cause I'll pee myself, and then I'd finally get up and go and I could only pee a couple of drops :blush:


----------



## countrygurl3

I hate to just jump in with a comment but im going crazy! I'm almost 10wks and my symptoms have all but passed. I almost feel normal and this is already scaring me a little. But I can't read the pregnancy-first tri forum anymore. Every time I go to read up on everyone's post, there is always one about a MMC when people go for their 12 wk scan. I know this a possibility and cannot be prevented. But im sitting here thinkin 'crap did this happen to me and I not know' 

Im trying to relax, but the thought is still in the back of my head. :cry:


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't go on the first tri board.... I don't - I've heard baby's hb several times already so not too worried, but I still don't like reading it and it still kinda scares me a little! 
Don't worry about your symptoms going away, you'll be fine!! Some people don't have any symptoms at all during their whole pregnancy, so try not to worry! :hugs: it's hard, I know!! 

Does anyone else have a heightened gag reflex??? I seem to gag quite a lot. This morning I put my Prenatal vitamin pill on my tongue and gagged straight away, had to go outside to get some fresh air as I was kinda feeling sick!! 
And whenever I'm eating if I chew too much it makes me gag aswell! It's horrible!!


----------



## ClaireJ23

My symptoms almost disappeared a couple of weeks ago, had a normal scan on Wednesday. This is pretty normal, try not to worry (easier said than done though). MMCs are rare ~1% so the odds are definitely in your favour.


----------



## waiting4damon

Sooooo happy right now!!! OB appt went fantastically! OB did a quick US to check for anomalies--little babe was jumping around and hiccuping! 2 arms , 2 legs, moving around madly; can't ask for more! :) <3

I switched OB doctors after my so called UTI and antibiotics scare--turns out my culture was not a high enough colony count to be classified as a UTI and the "culprit" bacteria was Lactobacillus, a normally occuring flora! Which means that my foolish OB (whom I fired)--prescribed my antibiotics in ERROR! Moral of the story: Question everything! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

glad everything is great damon!!!

and I know what u mean about symptoms vanishing and staying away from the boards... i worry all the time but remind myself there is a slim change of it happening by now.


----------



## ruby83

December, my scan is on the 26th too at 4pm (Australian time)! :)
Waiting4damon, I am so pleased everything is all goo! Huge relief xx


----------



## HockeyWife86

Anyone experienced threatened miscarriage? Went to ER last night for rush of blood followed by brown spotting and cramping. Brown spotting continues and strange cramps. They did an u/s in the er but couldn't get a clear picture. Saw bub and hb. Read my notes this morning to give to my dr which says I am threatened miscarriage with hb of ~140bpm (u/s 3 days before had 181 bpm) don't see gp till tomorrow and freaking out


----------



## JessesGirl29

HockeyWife86 said:


> Anyone experienced threatened miscarriage? Went to ER last night for rush of blood followed by brown spotting and cramping. Brown spotting continues and strange cramps. They did an u/s in the er but couldn't get a clear picture. Saw bub and hb. Read my notes this morning to give to my dr which says I am threatened miscarriage with hb of ~140bpm (u/s 3 days before had 181 bpm) don't see gp till tomorrow and freaking out

Ugh god hockeywife that is so scary....keeping everything crossed for you. Stay calm, rest up and stay positive....:hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

HockeyWife86 said:


> Anyone experienced threatened miscarriage? Went to ER last night for rush of blood followed by brown spotting and cramping. Brown spotting continues and strange cramps. They did an u/s in the er but couldn't get a clear picture. Saw bub and hb. Read my notes this morning to give to my dr which says I am threatened miscarriage with hb of ~140bpm (u/s 3 days before had 181 bpm) don't see gp till tomorrow and freaking out

When I had my chemical last cycle and went to the ER when I was bleeding, they called it a threatened miscarriage but couldn't say for sure that's what was happening. The doc told me that when you have bleeding in early pregnancy (I think the 1st tri in general) they just call it a threatened miscarriage but that doesn't mean it's likely to happen or anything like that. Especially if they didn't find a clear source of the bleeding. As for the heart rate, I believe they say that it starts of really low, then gets really high but then levels out somewhere in the middle by the time you get closer to the 2nd trimester so maybe that's all that's happening with you (with the hr going from 180-140.) 140 is a normal heart rate for a little babe.

That being said, I know how scary that can all be. FX for you but I'm sure all will be okay.


----------



## wavescrash

I decided to switch OB's after seeing how much the last doc's office wanted to charge me out of pocket without first billing insurance and am returning to my old practice with just a new OB.

I have my first appointment with her tomorrow morning and I'm anxious! Since I'm already 11 weeks, I'm hoping we can schedule a 12 week scan for sometime soon because I haven't had one in 5 weeks and I'm another person paranoid about a MMC. I'm still nauseous every day so I know things are probably okay but last time I saw the bean on a scan, it was a super blurry blob on a low-res screen and I just want to make sure things are developing normally, you know?

So fingers crossed she decides to try for a HB and we hear one tomorrow and that she gives me the go-ahead to schedule my 12 week scan.


----------



## wavescrash

Also - just stumbled across this article and thought it was great - https://jezebel.com/stop-acting-like-bouncing-back-from-labor-is-even-pos-1168230225


----------



## ruby83

Hockeywife that is scary, but try and stay calm. I found out my girlfriend is also pregnant (14 weeks) and she was telling me that from week 6-11 she was bleeding heavily on and off, and passing clots. Sorry TMI. Anyway, everytime she had a u/s bubs was ok but she was thinking the worse. After week 11 it stopped and all is looking good. OB couldn't figure out why it was happening. Anyway, just saying that bleeding can happen and there is no need to expect worse. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx


----------



## ruby83

Hockeywife, can you not see or call your OB rather than your GP? They will have a lot more knowledge about what is going on. I had a bad experience with a GP who ended up worrying me more when my HCG levels dropped.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had a threatened miscarriage at nine weeks in my last pregnancy, heavy bleeding and was in hospital for 36 hours. It all turned out OK in the end. Bleeding stopped and subsequent scans were normal. Hope it all goes OK for you Hockeywife.


----------



## loulabump

Hope everything is okay Hockywife... they use the term "threatened miscarriage" for any unexplained bleeding. My sister had a big bleed during her last pregnancy at 7 weeks or so and that is also what they told her. She has a happy and healthy two month old now so try to relax and not worry too much (easier said than done, I know!)

On a none pregnancy related note has any noticed this site is freezing a lot over the last few days? When I open this thread and scroll down to read it takes ages to get through a page because everytime I scroll it freezes for 5-10 seconds.. at first I thought it was my computer but I'm not having problems with any other sites and I tried restarting and it didn't make any difference.. its very annoying when I log on to check how everyone is and I have like 5+ pages to catch up on :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok. My little boy was kind last nite and slept better , I still didn't sleep well tho it takes me ages to get bk2 sleep. I feel like my bellys defo popped . :) I'm stil flabby from my son tho . Can't wait til it goes hard x


----------



## HockeyWife86

Hey Ladies, thank you for the concern. Nugget still safe and measuring on track 10+2. 
No explanation for the bleed but hopefully it doesn't happen again


----------



## loulabump

That's really good to hear glad everything is okay and you can relax :)

Also I figured out that the freezing was only happening when using google chrome, switched back to IE and all is running smoothly again so if anyone else encounters that problem its chrome being its usual garbage self!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Bexter81 said:


> I have got my scan in the morning too im so scared so much so I am finding hard to be excited. Going to make myself a hot choc and try and chill out x


Good luck with your scan today xx



countrygurl3 said:


> I hate to just jump in with a comment but im going crazy! I'm almost 10wks and my symptoms have all but passed. I almost feel normal and this is already scaring me a little. But I can't read the pregnancy-first tri forum anymore. Every time I go to read up on everyone's post, there is always one about a MMC when people go for their 12 wk scan. I know this a possibility and cannot be prevented. But im sitting here thinkin 'crap did this happen to me and I not know'
> 
> Im trying to relax, but the thought is still in the back of my head. :cry:

I have had disappearing symptoms too and am trying to stay positive that bubs is okay and that I am just lucky to be feeling better -scan on Tues so we will see

hockeywife glad all is okay xxx

Eltjuh -BIG day today woop! Good Luck xxxx and bring back pics xxx


----------



## LaDY

HockeyWife86 said:


> Hey Ladies, thank you for the concern. Nugget still safe and measuring on track 10+2.
> No explanation for the bleed but hopefully it doesn't happen again

Glad all is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## BaniVani

Had my third ultrasound and was in a panic right before. Thankfully, the little heartbeat I saw on the screen, was all the relief I needed. However, my little nut would not cooperate. He/she looked like an astronaut in my womb. Kept turning and rotating to the point that we couldn't get a very good view. We paid for a private ultrasound at 120 euros, but seeing that lil' heart functioning makes it all worth it!

_~HOPE YOU ARE ALL DOING WELL~_


----------



## Blessedbaby

Awesome news Waiting4damon

@hockeywife glad all is well 

Banivani that is great news ... sound like your baby is shy


----------



## DecemberWait

I am glad everything is Ok HockeyWife! I felt great last night so I did a huge cleaning of my house. Most energy I've had for a long time! It feels weird to feel seriously almost normal again but the baby is all good, hr is ways in the high 160s to low 170s. I love my doppler, best thing ever lol. Once I have my US on Monday I'll announce on FB... can't wait!


----------



## Eltjuh

Had our scan this morning, measuring exactly 12 weeks so my edd by lmp was right! 53.2mm and the NT measurement was 1.7 so that's within the normal range :)
Saw the little heart beating away and baby bouncing up and down! So nice to finally see that he/she is actually in there, eventhough we'd already heard it!

Not sure how to add a picture from my phone so i'll have to do that when we get back home tonight, as we're on our way to getting the keys for our new house (which is a 2hr trainjourney away from where we live now!)


----------



## donnarobinson

That's great news eltjuh :) 
Can't wait to c pics . :) I always just click switch to desktop version which is right at the bottom of the page and add them off my phone that wait . Aww a great day4 u then x


----------



## LaDY

Glad all went well eltjuh!...look forward to seeing the scan pic! xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

great news Eltjuh cant wait to see the scan pic :flower:


----------



## LisK

Eltjuh said:


> Had our scan this morning, measuring exactly 12 weeks so my edd by lmp was right! 53.2mm and the NT measurement was 1.7 so that's within the normal range :)
> Saw the little heart beating away and baby bouncing up and down! So nice to finally see that he/she is actually in there, eventhough we'd already heard it!
> 
> Not sure how to add a picture from my phone so i'll have to do that when we get back home tonight, as we're on our way to getting the keys for our new house (which is a 2hr trainjourney away from where we live now!)

Yay! So glad it went well! Congrats on the new house as well!


----------



## countrygurl3

@wavescrash- Loved the article! I think we should all read it. Im quite jealous of the rest of the world :winkwink:


----------



## BaniVani

HockeyWife86 & Waiting for Damon____ SO good to know that you both are okay!

wannabubba#4 : Having the same disappearing symptoms up until my last scan. I was so worried too. 

Eltjuh: Isn't amazing to see the baby! I keep looking at my CD with the ultrasound...It's a reminder of who's living in my stomach rent-free ;) Seriously, it's wonderful to be a woman!

DecemberWait: I have a bunch of energy too! Yesterday, I woke up and did a million chores in the house. My house was spotless. Today, it's a mess again and so I decided to just relax and watch the dust collect. 
*
RECENT CRAVING*: *FISH * plain white fish with salt, pepper, rosemary, garlic & olive oil. It seems to be what I've been wanting almost everyday. 

FEELING THE BABY MOVE ANYONE?
So, usually in the morning before getting up, I swear I feel butterflies in my stomach when I turn on each side. It really feels as though I can feel the baby. Maybe it's too early or maybe not :)


----------



## LisK

Booked my anatomy scan for October 3! I can't wait! 

Is anyone else doing a gender reveal party? We are doing one with our families. We plan to have the ultrasound tech write the gender on a slip of paper and seal it in an envelope. Then we will have cupcakes made with either blue or pink frosting on the inside.


----------



## Jeval323

Hi all :) I am 10 weeks exactly today, due March 21, 2014! 
First scan scheduled for tomorrow and I am sooooo excited. I've had no MS at all! My stomach has changed what feels like a lot over the past week. So excited to see my little peanut tomorrow. I feel blessed with how easy this has been so far, I've read so many of your horror stories! My OH is in the army, and he won't be back for a little while so I'm glad this hasn't been all that bad!


----------



## Bexter81

Hi had my scan today all went brilliantly. I went to work straight after so after all the emotion I am completely wiped out so will download pic when I have a bit more energy lol. Its a gorgeous pic too as little bean was sucking their thumb  im 12 plus 5 so a due date if the 2 march. Next scan booked in for 16 October x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats on the scans today ladies - I want mine now!!! Feels like everyone has had one now bar lil old me haha - Only 4days to go!

xxx


----------



## BaniVani

LisK said:


> Booked my anatomy scan for October 3! I can't wait!
> 
> Is anyone else doing a gender reveal party? We are doing one with our families. We plan to have the ultrasound tech write the gender on a slip of paper and seal it in an envelope. Then we will have cupcakes made with either blue or pink frosting on the inside.

_____________________________

Wonderful! I didn't even think about doing something like this. This would be a good idea for our family. Have someone record the reaction of your family!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i can def feel the baby move! in fact its usually right after i drink something cold and right when I lay down at night, same as with my dd!


----------



## Bexter81

Ooo nikki can you? I was actually quite suprised how high up the baby was at the scan. I hope I feel something soon x x


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm so happy everyone is getting good scans and would like to add myself to that list. 
Today's ultrasound was the most amazing thing I've ever seen in my life....I'm just on cloud nine right now. 
Baby was just a blob with a heartbeat at 8 weeks and today baby was moving and shaking all over. So cool!!! The three of us were laughing our heads off because about 19 seconds after the tech turned the machine on baby moved the back of one hands up to its forehead!!! The tech was like "Oh look at that! Little baby is all 'woe is me!!!'" And I just said "oh God! Dramatic like Mom!!!" And laughed so hard the ultrasound stopped working. She had her little legs crossed while my bladder was full and we were joking "dramatic like Mom on the top and relaxed like Dad on the bottom", I peed and she looked again and babe had her arms all stretched out over the head and legs fully extended like "ahhhhh".

I'll post a pic when OH gets home, he was so excited he wanted to take it back to work with his to 'show some of the guys' :cloud9: And all my measurements were "within normal range". Such a good day!!!! Oh and did I mention OH can't get the time off work to go on his trip.... :winkwink:


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> i can def feel the baby move! in fact its usually right after i drink something cold and right when I lay down at night, same as with my dd!

Do you know if you have a posterior placenta? Mine is anterior and I haven't felt anything yet. With DD it was also anterior and I didn't feel her until 20 weeks.

JessesGirl so glad it went well!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hi ladies - I don't post in here often, mostly just keep up my journal but I wanted to put my scan day down. September 5th, I'll be 12+6. Super nervous (my first scan) and super excited. I also have a midwife appt to try and hear the baby's heartbeat next Wednesday. We tried to hear it Monday but apparently baby is still a little too small and was able to hide. Everything else was good though.

Good luck with all the scans coming up and I love hearing about all the good news, makes me a little less nervous!


----------



## DecemberWait

Congrats ladies! I confirmed my appt for Monday so I hope to have a good report then. Been so so hungry today it's ridiculous and if I don't eat constantly and let myself go hungry I feel like I'm going to throw up so eat I shall lol. Guess this is the weight gain period starting soon... Ahhhhhh!


----------



## donnarobinson

I can defo feel flutters to not always bt can feel them :) x x


----------



## DecemberWait

Wow three ladies with movement? Isn't that pretty rare at this stage? I don't think or expect I'll feel anything other than gas for many more weeks lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I felt my daughter before my scan at 13+6, that was with anterior placenta... I think I have felt this one, but have shrugged it off as I think its far too early :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Anterior placenta here too.


Woth ur first its not unusual to not feel it until 18 weeks or so, my dd i felt flutters at 14 weeks...

W ur second u know what it feels like so u do feel it earlier. Its pretty cool! Kind of feels like a popping bubble/ flutter.


----------



## Disneylovers

Yay for some great scans, my NT scan is booked for the 4th of Sept. My next OB appt is this wednesday and I'm a numbnut for not booking them both on the same day :dohh: The offices are only a carparks distance from each other! Oh well, at least they're both next door to the hospital we want to deliver in :thumbup:

Too early for fluttering feelings here I expect but I do feel my pulse really strongly across my tummy when I lay down on my side, It'll feel like when your head is throbbing kind of pulse feeling, if that makes sense... just no pain like a throbbing headache lol :winkwink:


----------



## JessesGirl29

My baby at 11 and 4 :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## thosevibes

Ultrasound done today!

Baby&#8217;s heart rate was 156. Everything seems to be okay. I was told I got lucky to have 3D pictures. Apparently they don&#8217;t do them often. I guess the doctor was feeling nice. 



(9weeks 4/5days)
 



Attached Files:







baby9weeks.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 13









9weeks2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Shabutie

HI ladies, sorry ive been absent for a while, had family down, and just getting back into normal life again lol

Welcome new people and lovely scan pics.

I still havent registered with the docs, so havent been referred to the midwives yet, so no idea on my 12 week scan. I should pull my finger out. Like I really want the scans, but I just dont want to have to deal with seeing medical people.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Great scans ladies! :)


----------



## wavescrash

So I had my first appointment with my new OB today (I just switched after seeing another OB twice so far.) I get there and am told she's stuck in surgery so I have to reschedule :( Her nurse was great though and offered to listen for the heartbeat and luckily enough we found it! 153bpm <3 My last pregnancy she was always lower and on the right (I carried very low the whole time) but this time, we found it dead center just a bit below my belly button. It was so exciting.

I go back for my actual (reschedule) appointment next Friday.


I saw people mentioning movement and someone said they didn't think it was possible or likely this early on but they say it's possible with consecutive pregnancies because you know what to "look" for. I've heard so many people mention that they felt baby #2 move around 13-14 weeks. My first wasn't felt until around 19 weeks but my second I felt around 14 or 15 weeks. I'm anxious as to when I'll feel this one. I thought I felt something earlier but I think it was just gas instead.


Also saw someone mentioned a gender reveal party. Since this is my third, I can't really have another baby shower but I want to do something for this baby as well. I thought about a gender reveal but I know I'll be too excited after my anatomy scan that I'll want to tell everyone right away. I thought about just doing a baby sprinkle but I'm not too sure what those are all about haha. I'm sure we'll do something creative in regards to taking a picture to post online to reveal the gender though.


----------



## loulabump

So many beautiful scans ladies! I am so very jealous - still 1 week and 5 days til mine which seems so far away! 

I'm seeming to only feel sick now when I'm hungry - still throwing up every morning though, can't wait for that to end.


----------



## wannabubba#4

gorgeous scan pictures ladies -what beautiful babies you will have :)

As for movements - I am kind of positive it must be too early for me at only just 12weeks but for the past 3 nights I thought I felt the little tiny flutters -not repetitive or constant but a couple of very precise movements like when I felt my babies move before. Still not 100% sure it wasn't just gas or something because 12 weeks does seem really early -cannot wait to feel bigger more constant flutters and be sure it is baby
:D xxxx

Anyone else have problems with notifications? I stopped receiving any!


----------



## Eltjuh

I thought I felt baby move once or twice before, but I think it might've been gas. Hopefully I'll be able to feel him/her soon and know for sure! I felt my son at 16 weeks, so if I do feel this one early, it won't be much longer before I can feel it! :)

Here are the pictures from yesterday, and the picture we posted on FB to announce! (Lucas is saying cheese in the picture, which makes his face look like that :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







CAM01126.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 10









CAM01127.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 14









1146708_10201806695426359_400626912_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 15


----------



## donnarobinson

Gorgeous pics hun, :) aww I think ur having a little girl. ! I think a boy for me , x


----------



## LaDY

Eltjuh said:


> I thought I felt baby move once or twice before, but I think it might've been gas. Hopefully I'll be able to feel him/her soon and know for sure! I felt my son at 16 weeks, so if I do feel this one early, it won't be much longer before I can feel it! :)
> 
> Here are the pictures from yesterday, and the picture we posted on FB to announce! (Lucas is saying cheese in the picture, which makes his face look like that :haha:)

Love the way you announced it on facebook...how sweet :cloud9: xx 

Love all of the scan pics!! Can't wait for mine! xx


----------



## ruby83

Love all the pics ladies!


----------



## Bexter81

Oooo donna let me post my scan pic and see if you think girl or boy x


----------



## Bexter81

So what do you think girl or boy x
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-24 11.55.37.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sharan

I forgot I was part of this group :s

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and I was pushed back a week which I had expected. So my EDD is now the 14/03 and not the 07/03. It's such a bummer having to re-do a week!


----------



## LisK

sharan said:


> I forgot I was part of this group :s
> 
> I had my 12 week scan yesterday and I was pushed back a week which I had expected. So my EDD is now the 14/03 and not the 07/03. It's such a bummer having to re-do a week!

Definitely annoying to lose a week! But it's good that you have an accurate due date so they're not trying to push you into an induction at the end, thinking you are overdue.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Eltjuh I love your announcement..... That is too cute! What a great picture of baby and the one of both your children....I work today but atleast I get to take in my picture :happydance: we're going home next weekend to tell my parents and I told my OH its up to him to schedule when were going to tell his parents, but its got to be soon because Im Facebook ready to tell the world how happy I am..... :winkwink:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh lovely pics 

xx


----------



## DecemberWait

awwww so many awesome scan photos! I've started cleaning out the room that will be the nursery today (it is currently our office). Going to donate our guest bed on Wednesday and move the office downstairs and move the guest room furniture upstairs. We have a three bedroom house so we will probably put a sleeper sofa in the study in order to still accommodate guests. I won't be really starting the nursery until after black Friday since I am planning to buy most if not all baby stuff then, so for now just moving furniture but still exciting :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

ooh that is exciting!! I have loved planning and decorating everyone of my nurseries - don't have the luxury this time lol as I have ran out of rooms.

What are you planning to do to it? What colour /theme etc?

xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg i dont even want to think about cleaning out the new babies nursery lol..currently its a guest bedroom ( which i will have to get rid of the bed too)... But its also where weve been throwing and storing everything ( our house lacks storage space) but his parents have tons f attic space they told us we could use so woohoo for that... For a boy we really love the ship/navy theme... For a girl, no idea lol.


----------



## LaDY

I wish I had room for a nursery!...im having to move houses!! There is barely room for the three of us never mind 4 of us!! Moving houses...exciting but stressful!! xx


----------



## DecemberWait

My theme is Oh The Places You Will Go by Dr. Seuss :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Bexter81 said:


> So what do you think girl or boy x

It's hard to see as I can't really see a 'nub' but looks like a girl to me...


----------



## AC1987

I'm so not caught up with that last couple hundred pages, but just jumping right in here :haha:
I don't have nursery themes, mostly due to me either being lazy, tired, or it costs too much LOL!! I mean obviously the baby will have a room that'll be furnished but painting or anything like that nope, don't have time or energy or funds for it at the moment. 

Anyone else 8 weeks or 9 weeks?


----------



## donnarobinson

Bexter81 said:


> So what do you think girl or boy x

I think girl from the skull but can't see a nub x


----------



## Bexter81

Thanks ladies its only a bit a fun. My husband thinks girl too but only a gut feeling. Only time will tell x x


----------



## BaniVani

Beautiful images!! I have a gut feeling that my peanut is a girl, but who knows. I confess to have already purchased one pink undershirt and one blue suit with a printed robot on it.
I just couldn't help it :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw, it's fun buying baby bits! Unfortunately if we have another boy we don't really need anything.... So probably won't get to buy much.
Hubby and I have made a bet that whoever is right about the sex gets to pick the first thing we buy - when we found out our son was gonna be a boy we went straight to the shop and bought something for a boy. So whoever is right this time is gonna be allowed to pick whatever we buy! 
Hubby says girl, I say boy. (though looking at the scan, if the nub-theory is right, I'd say girl.... oh well, nub-theory isn't very accurate I don't think!)

Time for me to go to bed! Been an exhausting couple of days!! 
And there's more of those to come!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok

I've convinced my lil one is a boy from the scan pic even tho I did think a girl as I've been so ill and wasn't with my son 
I've got to admit I really really want a girl, but I will obv be happy with a boy but this is my last baby & one of each would be amazing . 
I'm knackered all the time lately and my little boy is even sleeping better and I'm still tired x


----------



## loulabump

Morning all, hope everyones feeling good.

Question to ladies who are using dopplers... have you found even though your further along baby is getting harder to find? :shrug:

I check in most mornings and between 9-10 weeks baby was always easy to find within a minute or two and very loud and clear.. last week has been very annoying - sometimes search for 30 minutes and don't find baby at all and then when I do eventually find it the heartbeat is very faint and quiet... It confuses me cos I thought as baby got bigger it should be easier to find but it seems that's not the case :(


----------



## DecemberWait

Loula my baby has moved up slightly since 8-9 weeks when I first found him or her (maybe an inch total) and I find that if I am too low on my belly I can find a very faint hb but if I move the doppler up it gets really loud. Hope this helps :) 


Speaking of dopplers my LO had a nice and loud 169bpm heart rate when I checked this morning (sometimes jumping to low 170s but generally hovering around 169). Can't believe I'm 12 weeks today and my NT scan is tomorrow. Time is flying now! I'm still down 1.6lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight but this was the first week I was able to eat without feeling sick so I think maybe by 13wks I'll see some weight gain. I am so excited to see my LO tomorrow :)


----------



## DecemberWait

4wks vs 12wks and oddly I've lost 1.6lbs since the 4wk pic?!?! Sure doesn't look it haha!
 



Attached Files:







2013-07-11 20.02.25243290555.png
File size: 185.2 KB
Views: 6









2013-08-25 06.53.292086897765.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fixsohn

December did you just lose weight cuz of ms? I had to step on the scale at the midwifes on tuesday and I literally gasped! I have managed to gain 10pounds since I got marred in November... SUCKS!! ohh well, I lost heaps of weight once so I can do it again... after I have the baby :thumbup:

This week was super scary for me... not so much for my husband since he doesn't worry about anything! he gets "concerned" but thats it. 

After our midwife appointment on tuesday I started getting really dark brown discharge with a bit of blood in it. Symptoms had lessened a lot and I just didn't feel pregnant at all! I called a nurse who told me to take it easy and call my midwife, she set up an appointment with a doctor the next day. So for two days I was trying my best not to worry (which is difficult for me since thats one of my talents... I am really good at worrying! I can worry about ANYTHING! like a pro). 

Anyways, I kept thinking about this dream I had ages ago where I went to the doctors and they told me I was pregnant and that I HAD to gain weight since I was WAY too skinny! so I ate and ate and ate and gained all this weight. When I went back to the doctors for a checkup the doctor did some tests and then told me "mmm I am sorry, it seems I made a mistake, you are not pregnant, you are just fat" :cry: So I was a bit worried I was going to go to the doctors only to hear that it was all in my head and that I am not pregnant, just fat.

THANKFULLY that was not the case. The bleeding had stopped by the time I saw the doctor, she said everything looked fine, we got to see our little cookie monster and he/she had a strong heartbeat AND is about 6 days older than we expected :happydance: all in all, good stuff!!

My husband is so mature! I had one of those ultra sounds where she (the dr) put the thing up my vagina. Totally normal! But after our appointment my husband asked if I felt like I had just had my first lesbian experience... WHAT!?!?!:dohh: Anyone else married to a 15 year old?


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi Ladies,
I have my 12 week scan first thing tomorrow. I am a little nervous but not too bad. Been spying on little one with the doppler and I can always hear my little train. :happydance: Hopefully all goes well and we get a nice picture.

Unfortunately on Tuesday I am going to my Grandpa's funeral. We were really close and he passed away last week. He was very sick. I saw him a little while before and said goodbye.:cry: Right before he got really sick I told him my secret (I am waiting until after the scan to tell the rest of my family). He couldn't talk but he sure did smile! I keep thinking my little one has the best guardian angel ever. 

Glad to see the scans and more and more 12 weekers every day! Praying for all of us.


----------



## mummy2o

TTLiveADream said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have my 12 week scan first thing tomorrow. I am a little nervous but not too bad. Been spying on little one with the doppler and I can always hear my little train. :happydance: Hopefully all goes well and we get a nice picture.
> 
> Unfortunately on Tuesday I am going to my Grandpa's funeral. We were really close and he passed away last week. He was very sick. I saw him a little while before and said goodbye.:cry: Right before he got really sick I told him my secret (I am waiting until after the scan to tell the rest of my family). He couldn't talk but he sure did smile! I keep thinking my little one has the best guardian angel ever.
> 
> Glad to see the scans and more and more 12 weekers every day! Praying for all of us.

I should stop reading sad posts as I'm not bawling like and kid and my son is saying 'don't cry mummy' which makes me cry more since its rare he shows compassion!

Just wondering if you'll be incorporating his name if you lo is a boy? 

I was debating this as my grandad passed early this year, and didn't go to the funeral as DS is only 6 and due to his autism I'm not sure how much he actually understands and it would of been a change in his day so might have played up! His name was Tyrell but everyone called him Pete. I have a strong feeling its a girl though.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Fixsohn said:


> December did you just lose weight cuz of ms? I had to step on the scale at the midwifes on tuesday and I literally gasped! I have managed to gain 10pounds since I got marred in November... SUCKS!! ohh well, I lost heaps of weight once so I can do it again... after I have the baby :thumbup:
> 
> This week was super scary for me... not so much for my husband since he doesn't worry about anything! he gets "concerned" but thats it.
> 
> After our midwife appointment on tuesday I started getting really dark brown discharge with a bit of blood in it. Symptoms had lessened a lot and I just didn't feel pregnant at all! I called a nurse who told me to take it easy and call my midwife, she set up an appointment with a doctor the next day. So for two days I was trying my best not to worry (which is difficult for me since thats one of my talents... I am really good at worrying! I can worry about ANYTHING! like a pro).
> 
> Anyways, I kept thinking about this dream I had ages ago where I went to the doctors and they told me I was pregnant and that I HAD to gain weight since I was WAY too skinny! so I ate and ate and ate and gained all this weight. When I went back to the doctors for a checkup the doctor did some tests and then told me "mmm I am sorry, it seems I made a mistake, you are not pregnant, you are just fat" :cry: So I was a bit worried I was going to go to the doctors only to hear that it was all in my head and that I am not pregnant, just fat.
> 
> THANKFULLY that was not the case. The bleeding had stopped by the time I saw the doctor, she said everything looked fine, we got to see our little cookie monster and he/she had a strong heartbeat AND is about 6 days older than we expected :happydance: all in all, good stuff!!
> 
> My husband is so mature! I had one of those ultra sounds where she (the dr) put the thing up my vagina. Totally normal! But after our appointment my husband asked if I felt like I had just had my first lesbian experience... WHAT!?!?!:dohh: Anyone else married to a 15 year old?

Lmao im sorry im just laughing out loud!!:haha: And yes im married to a15 year old too lol... Ur dream, omg, sad, but hilarious!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

12 weeks today! Woop woop!


----------



## DecemberWait

Yeah I had bad MS 5-11.5 weeks but I think it's finally gone now. Excited to be able to eat meals again :)


----------



## LisK

Good luck to all the ladies who have scans this week! Can wait to see pictures of your bubs!


----------



## waiting4damon

I love all the scan pics. Next time I go to the OB, I definitely want my husband to come so he can hear the heartbeat---its like OCD makes me question everything I saw and heard at my last appointment because I was all alone...any excuse to worry I guess. ;)


----------



## LaDY

Ladies...im having lower back pain today...anyone else experienced this/. little worried x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have real bad tailbone and lower back pain, but i think that has to deal w my tailbone when my dd cracked it coming out :(.


----------



## Shabutie

Oh im being really slack in keeping up with this group atm, I do keep popping in and reading whats everyone is up to and how your all getting along. 

I shall be putting my forms in at the docs and making an appointment, I am 9 weeks tomorrow, and hoping they will squeeze me in for my 12 weeks scan before we go away for a week on the 23rd Sept, when I will be 13 weeks.


----------



## Shabutie

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I have real bad tailbone and lower back pain, but i think that has to deal w my tailbone when my dd cracked it coming out :(.

OUCH, that sounds painful!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It is! Just tons of pressure, i cant even sit on it! :(


----------



## TTLiveADream

mummy2o said:


> TTLiveADream said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I have my 12 week scan first thing tomorrow. I am a little nervous but not too bad. Been spying on little one with the doppler and I can always hear my little train. :happydance: Hopefully all goes well and we get a nice picture.
> 
> Unfortunately on Tuesday I am going to my Grandpa's funeral. We were really close and he passed away last week. He was very sick. I saw him a little while before and said goodbye.:cry: Right before he got really sick I told him my secret (I am waiting until after the scan to tell the rest of my family). He couldn't talk but he sure did smile! I keep thinking my little one has the best guardian angel ever.
> 
> Glad to see the scans and more and more 12 weekers every day! Praying for all of us.
> 
> I should stop reading sad posts as I'm not bawling like and kid and my son is saying 'don't cry mummy' which makes me cry more since its rare he shows compassion!
> 
> Just wondering if you'll be incorporating his name if you lo is a boy?
> 
> I was debating this as my grandad passed early this year, and didn't go to the funeral as DS is only 6 and due to his autism I'm not sure how much he actually understands and it would of been a change in his day so might have played up! His name was Tyrell but everyone called him Pete. I have a strong feeling its a girl though.Click to expand...

We sure will, whether we have a boy this time or whenever. His name was Ernest William and we like William as a first name. 
Thank you so much for your compassion and question! 
I don't want to add to your tears but we are due on his birthday. I find this very reassuring!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm due on the 7th of march but hoping if it's a girl she will be born on the 12th as that was my sister's bday. She died in a car accident 12 years ago (when i was 12). We were going to use her name as a middle name anyway, but it would be even better if baby is a girl and would be born on her birthday! I was due AF on the anniversary of my sister's accident this year, but got my bfp instead! So it all kind of 'works' if that makes sense....


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) hope ur all ok. I cudnt sleep last night was tired bt just kept tossing and turning. I'm having a relaxing day this week. 
I'm thinking of having a gender scan at 16 weeks I'm not sure yet tho. I didn't with my son but just feels so long til I find out lol. I can have one 2 weeks thursday which is when I will be 16 weeks there only £45 which isn't bad. 
So I'm going to speak2 my oh about it :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh so sorry about the loss of your sister and wouldn't that just be wonderful if your little one is girl and is born on her birthday and you get to use her name.

TTLive -so sorry to hear about your grandfather - hope tomorrow goes as well as can do -and hope you are okay 

donnarobinson - I am having terrible trouble sleeping too- keep wakening up every hour or so, then it takes me an age to fall back over; just to waken up again shortly after zzzzz - I am too hot, then too cold, then uncomfortable then need to pee, then just can't get to sleep even though I don't feel hot not cold nor uncomfortable or anything other than SO tired, but still cannot sleep zzzzz Hope this passes soon lol, has been the past 3 nights so far


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies

aww I love seeing all the scan pics ... so cute

Good luck to all the ladies that have appointments today ..

@Decemberwait: nice belly pics your bump is so cute


----------



## LaDY

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I have real bad tailbone and lower back pain, but i think that has to deal w my tailbone when my dd cracked it coming out :(.

Oh dear...poor you :( x


----------



## DecemberWait

Ahhhh I could not sleep at ALL last night...so nervous/excited and generally just wanting to have 1pm get here ASAP. 5hrs and 15mins to go! Might try to get a few more hours sleep since I was tossing and turning all night. Checked on baby a few mins ago and he or she decided to be a little pip and swim over to the left side which is VERY unusual for him/her...heart rate good though in the 160s. Just hope this scan goes ok, I am more nervous now than I thought I would be.


----------



## DecemberWait

I finally look sorta pregnant rather than just awkwardly fat lol.
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-26 08.31.58243290555.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cute ump december!! I cant wait til mine shows!


----------



## TTLiveADream

Scan was good! Measuring 13w1d. Heartrate was 156. Saw lots of fist pumps and flips.
 



Attached Files:







Bumper at 12 Weeks.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LisK

TTLiveADream said:


> Scan was good! Measuring 13w1d. Heartrate was 156. Saw lots of fist pumps and flips.

So glad your scan went well! Are they moving your due date based in the scan?


----------



## JessesGirl29

12 weeks!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think I have an official bump going now. It's tiny but....bumpish.
My tailbone and lower back have been hurting. I have a rear tilted uterus so I literally feel like baby is stretching it backwards. My back is super messed up anyways but I'm having a massage on Tuesday and got my midwife to recommend a prenatal chiropractor she's sent lots of women to (chiropractors scare me) but if Im in pain at 12 weeks I'm not seeing how I can make it without help and I have good health benefits.

I've been thinking about naming this baby after my Nana who passed away from Alzheimer's. She was the coolest little spitfire you ever met and if anyone remembers my story from the medium I think it was her. My Nana's name was Betty :) what do you guys think? I'm nervous bc Id like to do a hyphenated last night for baby and OH and I both have last names ending in 'B'. Just worried it would be too much.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Could call her Elizabeth - long version of Betty, then you would not have the double B thing going on xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Love all the pictures! 2 weeks 2 days until my scan!


----------



## donnarobinson

If I have a girl ill be giving her my moms and nans name as her middle name as they've both passed away. Margaret which is old and I don't like its my middle name too. 
My sons name is craig after his dad but its also my dads name and he's passed away2 so wud be nice to have moms and nans name in there :) x


----------



## donnarobinson

My nan was alive to see my son, she died the day after his 1st birthday but my moms been passed away 4 years now. So she never got to meet my baby. :( I no there both watching over me tho x


----------



## wannabubba#4

If we have a little girl, we will have Lily /Lilian /Lilia in her name -probably as her middle name; as hubby's gran was Lilian and we wold like to carry on the tradition of having grandparents names as our children's middle name. My DD has Rose after my paternal grandmother, DS1 Andrew after my paternal grandfather, DS2 Matthew after my maternal grandfather and DS4 James after hubby's paternal grandfather. If it is a boy (which I am sure he is lol) then we may use hubby's name as middle name as all other names I would consider have been used by our siblings.

It is nice to use a name that means something IMO, but you need to like it too lol -I dislike my FiL name of Ian and my maternal grandmother name Jean so they are out definitely. And my mum keeps hinting at using her maiden name as our boys name, and I do like hat idea but again do not like the name -sorry mum 

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't like margaret but I've had to live with it lool. 
I don't hate it tho & wud feel like my nan and mom was part of my daughter :) I think I'm having a boy tho x 

Can u add my next scan in please :) 
Its ocotber 11th :) ill be 20+1 x


----------



## donnarobinson

U excited 4 ur scan 2moz hun :) x


wannabubba#4 said:


> If we have a little girl, we will have Lily /Lilian /Lilia in her name -probably as her middle name; as hubby's gran was Lilian and we wold like to carry on the tradition of having grandparents names as our children's middle name. My DD has Rose after my paternal grandmother, DS1 Andrew after my paternal grandfather, DS2 Matthew after my maternal grandfather and DS4 James after hubby's paternal grandfather. If it is a boy (which I am sure he is lol) then we may use hubby's name as middle name as all other names I would consider have been used by our siblings.
> 
> It is nice to use a name that means something IMO, but you need to like it too lol -I dislike my FiL name of Ian and my maternal grandmother name Jean so they are out definitely. And my mum keeps hinting at using her maiden name as our boys name, and I do like hat idea but again do not like the name -sorry mum
> 
> xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> U excited 4 ur scan 2moz hun :) x
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> If we have a little girl, we will have Lily /Lilian /Lilia in her name -probably as her middle name; as hubby's gran was Lilian and we wold like to carry on the tradition of having grandparents names as our children's middle name. My DD has Rose after my paternal grandmother, DS1 Andrew after my paternal grandfather, DS2 Matthew after my maternal grandfather and DS4 James after hubby's paternal grandfather. If it is a boy (which I am sure he is lol) then we may use hubby's name as middle name as all other names I would consider have been used by our siblings.
> 
> It is nice to use a name that means something IMO, but you need to like it too lol -I dislike my FiL name of Ian and my maternal grandmother name Jean so they are out definitely. And my mum keeps hinting at using her maiden name as our boys name, and I do like hat idea but again do not like the name -sorry mum
> 
> xxClick to expand...

So so excited; and a bit terrified that there will be no baby there or that there will be a problem -same old same old worries us preggos have -Am looking forward to being able to come clean about the pregnancy and show off my bump to the world xx

My mum is Margaret, and I have Margaret in my name too, but my sis used it as her daughters middle name already, I did consider calling my daughter Megan (mum got called Meg at work lol) but didn't . She would have been Megan Fox lol if I had xx


----------



## TTLiveADream

LisK said:


> TTLiveADream said:
> 
> 
> Scan was good! Measuring 13w1d. Heartrate was 156. Saw lots of fist pumps and flips.
> 
> So glad your scan went well! Are they moving your due date based in the scan?Click to expand...

My doc said he would only move my due date if I was measuring two weeks off. All of my siblings and me were born a couple of weeks early. We were all 7 lbs or more (even my twin brothers). So maybe this is normal in my family?


----------



## Eltjuh

It can be normal for your family! My mum has 6kids and we were ALL late, so were my cousins (all 5of them from my mum's sisters) and my son was late aswell. Mysister's daughter was late but only 1 day... wonder if my other sister's son is going to be late too, probably will! So i'm expecting mine to be late again aswell!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm on :cloud9: right now....
I just got back my Harmony Test results. Negative for Downs and Trisomy (and a few other genetic disorders I can't remember off the top of my head) and I'm having a GIRL!!!! Yay!!


----------



## LaDY

alaskanwhitec...so happy for you hun!! Congratulations!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww megan fox lol. I was the same 4 my scan was so scarewd there wud be nothing there :) can't wait to c pics . Aww lots of margarets lol x


wannabubba#4 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> U excited 4 ur scan 2moz hun :) x
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> If we have a little girl, we will have Lily /Lilian /Lilia in her name -probably as her middle name; as hubby's gran was Lilian and we wold like to carry on the tradition of having grandparents names as our children's middle name. My DD has Rose after my paternal grandmother, DS1 Andrew after my paternal grandfather, DS2 Matthew after my maternal grandfather and DS4 James after hubby's paternal grandfather. If it is a boy (which I am sure he is lol) then we may use hubby's name as middle name as all other names I would consider have been used by our siblings.
> 
> It is nice to use a name that means something IMO, but you need to like it too lol -I dislike my FiL name of Ian and my maternal grandmother name Jean so they are out definitely. And my mum keeps hinting at using her maiden name as our boys name, and I do like hat idea but again do not like the name -sorry mum
> 
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So so excited; and a bit terrified that there will be no baby there or that there will be a problem -same old same old worries us preggos have -Am looking forward to being able to come clean about the pregnancy and show off my bump to the world xx
> 
> My mum is Margaret, and I have Margaret in my name too, but my sis used it as her daughters middle name already, I did consider calling my daughter Megan (mum got called Meg at work lol) but didn't . She would have been Megan Fox lol if I had xxClick to expand...


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congrtz hun :) x


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw alaskanwhitec congrats! Any chance you have a good scan picture with a nub? Just wondering if the nub theory was right for you!

Can't wait to find out what we're having, but not got my 20 wk scan scheduled until 15th of october, though that's going to change as we're moving to a different area. Either way it's not going to be before then!


----------



## DecemberWait

Scan went great!!! Baby was so insanely active the dr said he or she was one of the more active babies she's seen. NT was 1.2, HR 165, placenta posterior, measuring a day ahead at 12w2d and blood flow all looked perfect. So cute!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-26 14.28.43243290555.png
File size: 179.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## alaskanwhitec

This is the only scan pic I have had as of yet done 2 weeks ago. I thought maybe boy at the time because of the big head, lol! But it's a pink bump...Never thought I'd know my baby's gender at 12 weeks...that's one nice thing about being 35 I suppose, lol

https://i.imgur.com/zWq6oth.jpg


----------



## alaskanwhitec

DecemberWait said:


> Scan went great!!! Baby was so insanely active the dr said he or she was one of the more active babies she's seen. NT was 1.2, HR 165, placenta posterior, measuring a day ahead at 12w2d and blood flow all looked perfect. So cute!!!

Awwwww, so cute!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Couple things I can say. Placenta is on left, morning sickness was horrible, and the needle trick and Chinese Gender predictor was correct for girl... ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awe congrats ALaskan!!! The harmony test is that a blood test? Or did you have an amnio that they told you girl? So exciting!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DecemberWait said:


> Scan went great!!! Baby was so insanely active the dr said he or she was one of the more active babies she's seen. NT was 1.2, HR 165, placenta posterior, measuring a day ahead at 12w2d and blood flow all looked perfect. So cute!!!

im so excited for you! :) great news!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

oh and december, goig by your NUB im def going to say GIRL! :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Nikkilewis14 said:


> awe congrats ALaskan!!! The harmony test is that a blood test? Or did you have an amnio that they told you girl? So exciting!!

Its a simple blood test that's done at around 10 weeks. There are a few similar tests out there, the MaterniT21 and Verifi as well. It's a genetic disorder screening test for woman 35+ or have a history of genetic disorders and it detects the prescense of either X or Y chromosome so it's a nice side effect that it tells you the sex to 99% certainty ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

awesome!!!


----------



## DecemberWait

I have felt girl vibes for weeks but Idk I'll just have to wait and see :)


Congrats Alaskan :)


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies i have not been posting on here as i have been so sick all day every day with ms. Any way I am so stressing out sorry if this is tmi but had some peach coloured discharge after a bm with teeny bit of blood. I am going in for a scan today to check all is okay.... I have already gone through a mc last december and am so not wanting that to happen, I am just over 11 weeks and was starting to get excited.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

FX for u avas mom! Hope everything is ok! it may have been the strain from the BM.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Avas_mum I had spotting after sex once and spotting for two days after, after having BMs :blush: healthy baby!


----------



## waiting4damon

Hey all. Wanted everyone's option; when I had my ultrasound last Thursday the OB found a heartbeat of 147-160 bpm; and I did see the baby appear to change positions a couple of times; but that may be because the OB was changing the position of the US device? The baby was not kicking and moving its arms and legs or moving about as I would expect....

I may be overreacting; since I know fetus' have active periods and resting periods and we may have just caught the babe in a quiet moment. I'm trying to reassure myself that if something was wrong the OB would have said something?

Did anyone else have a baby that moved very little on Ultrasound? I'm kind of freaking out.


----------



## waiting4damon

Does anyone know the cost of the Harmony Test (if you are not 35)?


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha I just told my hubby about that Harmony test and he turned round, looked at me with a smile and said: can't we get that done?? :dohh: I was like: NO! There's no point spending money on it just to know the gender (that's why he wants it!) might aswell wait until 20 weeks! I'm sure time will fly by, especially with all the cleaning and decorating the new house requires!! (it was absolutely disgusting when we went to go and see it the other day, dirt all over the walls, the whole house stank of dog and the floor in the toilet and where the washing machine goes was mouldy :sick:)

Waiting4damon, I didn't think my baby was moving around much with my scan, I said to hubby: it didn't seem to move as much as Lucas did with the first scan, but he said it did. Obviously it was easier for him to see the screen (as it wasn't turned to me all the time). So maybe it was moving more than you think! I'm sure they would've said something if they weren't happy about it. I'm pretty sure mine was asleep at the start of the scan, cause she asked me to roll on my side and then roll back, even after jiggling my belly, and then it finally started moving!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

My insurance covered the Harmony Test 100% but out of pocket it's $800 I believe..


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Damon my dd was moving around like crazy at my 12 weeks that i actually had to go back the next day bc she wasnt cooperating ( i did drink a coffee before i went though)... The following day she didnt move at all! She slept the entire time, they gor their measurements and we were on our way! Musta been sleepy! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

My doctor said that some babies are wild and crazy and awake and others are sleeping. Doesn't mean a thing as long as everything else looks good!


----------



## waiting4damon

Thank you for the encouraging words Eltjuh, DecemberWait, and Nikki--what you all said does comfort me. I am WAY TOO worried this pregnancy! 

My first pregnancy ignorance was bliss--I was not a nurse then and didn't realize or even begin to worry about anything that could go wrong. This time I'm a huge worrier; going to have to nip it in the bud and have faith in body and nature. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nt scan tomorrow at 1pm! Excited excited! Picking hubs up from work then going :)


----------



## thosevibes

Hope you lovely ladies are all well!

I wish I could post and reply here more than I do but I don't have internet at the moment.

<3


----------



## HockeyWife86

NT scan booked for 5th September :) Excited!!
Finally heard hb on doppler the other day caught it briefly before it "swam" away. Last night couldn't find it at all. Hopefully just means i wasn't in the right spot...


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I had my 12 week scan yesterday 100. I was 12w5d however measured 13w1d. Heart rate was 163 and the rating I received for the downs and tri test was 1: 6980 which puts me in low risk.

So amazing to see the little bub! We got a DVD and watched again when we got home. I was thinking a boy but the OB/Sonographer thought 60% girl... I am not sure how to post a pic on here to get feedback.


----------



## ruby83

We haven't told anyone yet, but my sister is down on Thurs so will be telling her then and the parent's on Sunday- which will be fathers day here is Australia. So excited tell my sister!


----------



## Eltjuh

Waiting4damon, just remember that after 12 weeks the chance of mc is only 1% that is not a lot!! That means 99% of all pregnancies go well!!! :hugs:
I know it's hard not to worry! I'm much more worried about things like trisomy and what if my baby has a birth defect, like something wrong with his/her heart for instance! But I guess all you can do is be happy and thankful that everything is going well so far! :shrug: And don't forget to enjoy! Once you start feeling baby you'll probably feel much better.
I've been feeling a little down the past couple of days cause I don't really feel pregnant. Sure, I'm tired! But that's about it!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok. :) eltjuh I'm always tired to ! I'm not feeling very pregnant now my sickness isn't as bad either . I'm knackred tho. Kills me to get out of bed in a morning . 
I should have the midwife in 2 weeks when I'm 16 weeks, but because the put me forward I won't see her til I'm 17 weeks now. But on the plus side its 3 weeks til I see midwife and then will be 3 weeks after that till my next scan. Doesn't seem as long when u think of it like that. 
I wanted a sexing scan but my oh said no and that we can just wait til my 20 week scan lol x 
Good luck with ur scans today girls x


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi Ladies, thanks for the comments... had the scan and phew all is well!

Saw out lil bean with a nice strong heart beat at 163 and measuring att 11+3 which is right on target. So relieved words can not explain right now. Little legs and arms were squiggling around, was so cute. I couldnt see much as the cheeky monkey was lying on its side and would not move.

Hope every one is well and its good to hear most of the ms has subsided :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Glad all went well Avasmum

Eltjuh -wont be long til you have your new place gleaming and just how you want it -when do you have to move?

Scan today for me - wish me luck xx


----------



## donnarobinson

What time is ur scan hun :) so exciting ! Can't wait to c a pic. X


wannabubba#4 said:


> Glad all went well Avasmum
> 
> Eltjuh -wont be long til you have your new place gleaming and just how you want it -when do you have to move?
> 
> Scan today for me - wish me luck xx


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> Glad all went well Avasmum
> 
> Eltjuh -wont be long til you have your new place gleaming and just how you want it -when do you have to move?
> 
> Scan today for me - wish me luck xx

:haha: We should've moved last friday, we were supposed to be out by 4pm, but it's complicated... We've been dealing with this since October (well, we've been on the council list since May2012) waiting for the army to finally go to court and get us out (cause we need to be evicted to be able to get a council place, cause of priority and ofcourse couldn't leave voluntarily as it would mean we made ourselves homeless so the council wouldn't help you then!) So they finally took us to court at the start of August, said we should leave by the 23rd of August and then the council rang us that they had a place for us. So now we're just waiting to get another quote from a removal company so we can get help with financing the whole removals process (as we can't afford it) and then we can move! So it'll probably happen sometime next week. Good thing aswell, as hubby has an mri booked on sunday in a hospital in London, so if we still live here it'll be much easier to get to!


----------



## donnarobinson

I bet u can't wait to be all settled in can u eltjuh its stressful moving bt will be worth it in the long run! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Bet you are excited about the move, even though the actual removal business is mundane and a pain (not to mention expensive) Hope you get sorted soon xxx

Scan is at 11am Donna -actually feeling sick now at the thought (at least my constipation seems to have cleared lol - cant keep off the loo)

update when I get back xx


----------



## mummy2o

Silly how the councils work. Its fortunate that you'll get a place before the new baby is born as many I know have over crowding issues and that doesn't get you a priority around our area. I guess its the shortage of houses. I won't be able to move until 6 months if I want a 2 bedroom house despite having my son since he spends the majority of his time at my parents since his school is closer to them! I'm planning on moving closer to them and having both live with me but they don't see it like that. On the plus side I'm on the highest band due to medical grounds, so its just waiting until Christmas. Then OH has to do a lot of decorating before baby is born!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm mainly excited to get it over and done with now! :haha:
But yes, it's exciting living in a new house and new (much nicer!!) area! 

Good luck with your scan, I'm sure everything will be alright! You'd think you'd be used to it by now, seeing as you've had 4 kids before! :winkwink:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ms is still going strong here and all day nausea :/.


----------



## DecemberWait

Blah my MS is back today. I've heard it can come and go but was still hoping it was gone. Good luck with your scans today ladies!


----------



## donnarobinson

My ms is finally getting better :) I've stopped my anti sickness tablets now x


----------



## BaniVani

My MS is back today too ladies. I've had a bad headache that has not gone away since yesterday. It's a throbbing pain everytime I stand on my feet or move around. To top it off, I have ms-- it's back to the couch again.


----------



## BaniVani

I noticed that last night my headache was throbbing and my heart seemed to be beating really fast too - has this happened to any of you?


----------



## sparklez

Not checked in for soooo long but have been reading and following you all. Had my scan this morning was a nightmare getting to the medical centre and was so stressed out by the time we got there but finally got to see our little baba, at first was jumping about then chilled out and last there with hand on head! So relieved that everything looked fine. Measuring 12+2 so new due date is 9th march and next scan is 8th of october so not long to wait. Will try to get on laptop with pics soon. hope the other scans today went well nicki and donna (sorry if spelled wrong)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well had my scan and everything looked perfect -little bubba bouncing around and sucking his /her thumb. Measured ahead of dates, so new EDD of 28th Feb but not relying on that being accurate as the same happened last pregnancy and then that baby was induced at 40+14. This time I am not allowing induction until at least 14 days over MY dates lol.

Anyway cannot get pic on yet, scanner on printer not working but will get it later, I am so happy and relieved and can now just appreciate the lack of symptoms and stop fretting haha.

NT was 1.6 which I believe is okay, a few days to wait on blood results though xxx


----------



## sparklez

Congrats donna, race you to get the scan pics up!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrts donna. Excali wa they did with me and put me 4ward I'm due 1 day b4 u :) they put me bk a day with my son and I stil was inducded at 40+10 lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Congrts donna. Excali wa they did with me and put me 4ward I'm due 1 day b4 u :) they put me bk a day with my son and I stil was inducded at 40+10 lol x

Lol Funny thing is; even though I know how inaccurate it was last time, I am stille xcited to be able to be 13w+4d and in Second tri haha, and also Feb sounds so much sooner than March lmao -EVEN though I know it means nought and he will probably still be 2weeks late

:haha::haha::haha:

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Glad the scans went well! Im still waiting to go lol, 1pm, so in about 3 hrs! Taking forever!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wont be long! Good luck and hope all looks brilliant xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I was well impressed to be put forward lol. I'm 14 weeks in 2 days :) x x


wannabubba#4 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Congrts donna. Excali wa they did with me and put me 4ward I'm due 1 day b4 u :) they put me bk a day with my son and I stil was inducded at 40+10 lol x
> 
> Lol Funny thing is; even though I know how inaccurate it was last time, I am stille xcited to be able to be 13w+4d and in Second tri haha, and also Feb sounds so much sooner than March lmao -EVEN though I know it means nought and he will probably still be 2weeks late
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## LisK

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well had my scan and everything looked perfect -little bubba bouncing around and sucking his /her thumb. Measured ahead of dates, so new EDD of 28th Feb but not relying on that being accurate as the same happened last pregnancy and then that baby was induced at 40+14. This time I am not allowing induction until at least 14 days over MY dates lol.

Good for you! They tried to move me to February 25 at my scan and my response was HELLS to the NO. I was charting so I know my due date.


----------



## wannabubba#4

LisK said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Well had my scan and everything looked perfect -little bubba bouncing around and sucking his /her thumb. Measured ahead of dates, so new EDD of 28th Feb but not relying on that being accurate as the same happened last pregnancy and then that baby was induced at 40+14. This time I am not allowing induction until at least 14 days over MY dates lol.
> 
> Good for you! They tried to move me to February 25 at my scan and my response was HELLS to the NO. I was charting so I know my due date.Click to expand...

To be honest, I didn't fight with her today as she was just being adamant that her way was right lol - and I can use some of it to my advantage lol -early off for maternity and earlier 20week scan lol and quite like being able to go into work and say nearly 14weeks tomorrow ; but will not be signing the agreement on EDD part of my notes, and will not be allowing induction early.

Anyway here is my lil bubs <3
 



Attached Files:







100E3120.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww lovely picture :). ! 
I'm guessing a little boy from the skull but also is rounded so cud be a girl :) x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

[URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/12w2d_zps3f0f7eeb.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/12w2d_zps3f0f7eeb.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

167 heartbeat, NT fold was 1.27!! (great news)... everything looked great! Baby was hiccupping up a storm and I swear it looks just like my DD so I am saying another girl!

We get our anatomy scan in 4 weeks! :) YAY!


----------



## DecemberWait

awwww I love seeing all our March Monkeys! So cute. Can't wait till we all start finding out genders :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Nikkilewis14 said:


> [URL=https://s1072.photobucket.com/user/nikkilewis14/media/12w2d_zps3f0f7eeb.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/12w2d_zps3f0f7eeb.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 167 heartbeat, NT fold was 1.27!! (great news)... everything looked great! Baby was hiccupping up a storm and I swear it looks just like my DD so I am saying another girl!
> 
> We get our anatomy scan in 4 weeks! :) YAY!

Congrats! What was baby measuring? Looks like a girl to me too :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I didnt get the exact millimeters of baby but i was measuring exactly at 12+2!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm guessing boy for u as well lol. 4 weeks wow ! That will fly by . 6 weeks til mine ill be 20+1 x


Nikkilewis14 said:


> I didnt get the exact millimeters of baby but i was measuring exactly at 12+2!


----------



## Disneylovers

Gorgeous scans ladies!

We have my next Obstetrician's appt tomorrow :happydance: Reading the paperwork she gave us, that'll mean only 12 more after this LOL! Every 4 weeks during the first 6 months of pregnancy, then every 2 weeks during the 7th and 8th month of pregnancy, and finally every week during the 9th month of pregnancy. Oh and 1 after delivery at 6 weeks postpartum... 

Tomorrows is mostly a talk about billing after she has a feel and listen for baby, So hoping we can sway her for another U/S. My extreme tiredness seems to be going away along with boob tenderness (although they are getting huge!) and it makes me a little nervous, mind you my ms is there bang on time every night so I take the zofran and have a nice 2 -2 1/2 hours relief from nausea and then it's back with avengence :dohh: I didn't get to sleep the past 2 nights until just after midnight. 

I've only thrown up a few times since our bfp though, but it's the dry heaving and gagging that gets me when the nausea subsides. No amount of zofran or other anti-sickness remedies seem to calm it, Hubby says baby is sneaking up and playing with my epiglottis and it sure feels that way sometimes. At least with bump starting to show it gives me some reassurance. The scars I have from having my gallbladder out laparoscopically on new years day were almost healed to the point that they were just the usual white lines you get, now they're going back to being purple and pink around the edges and the top one is tender at times. Bio-oil seems to be helping with them though, they've already started to go back to a tinge of purple instead of red/pink, Hubby was a sweetheart last week when we went to get one thing from target, we came home with bio-oil, maternity jeans (they were half price in the clearance section!), some new tank tops for me (on clearance too), and some nail polish... somehow we ended up spending $40 all on me and maternity things :thumbup:


----------



## waiting4damon

So close to 2nd tri I can almost taste it!! :)
YAY!


----------



## BaniVani

Disneylovers: I miss *Target* and Walmart--everything is so expensive here in Italy. I'm trying not to buy maternity clothes. My relatives sort of stocked me up with a few things on my last visit. 

waiting4damon: You are almost there yippie!!!!


----------



## DecemberWait

It's funny cuz my ticker says 12wks is second tri even though I know 13wks is. First tri really isn't that long when you think about the fact that most women don't know they are pregnant until 4 weeks...but it sure feels like forever haha!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I consider 2nd tri 12 weeks lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

DecemberWait said:


> It's funny cuz my ticker says 12wks is second tri even though I know 13wks is. First tri really isn't that long when you think about the fact that most women don't know they are pregnant until 4 weeks...but it sure feels like forever haha!

My baby book also says 12 weeks is 2nd tri. There are bits to read everyday and 12+1 is in the 2nd tri part of the book.... I'm going by 13 weeks though! (so 2 more days for me!)


----------



## DecemberWait

Just can't believe we will all be leaving first tri behind and that there is already a May baby group!


----------



## ruby83




----------



## ruby83

Yay I worked out how to post a pic! What do you guys think- boy or girl?


----------



## loulabump

Morning all - I swear I'm gonna have to stop coming on here til after I have my scan cos all these pictures are making me sooo jealous!

I know what you mean I can't believe there is a May babies thread already, I really can't believe how fast these first 12 weeks are going for me - it really, really dragged with my first!

Ruby I think girl but I'm far from an expert ;)


----------



## donnarobinson

I think girl ruby ! :) 
I was thinking the same can't believe thjere is a may group. Imn so tired ! I really can't sleep at night :( x 14 weeks 2moz x


----------



## Avas_mum

I am excited that I have another scan on Monday, I will post it up after then. Can't wait I think I also get a dvd which will be cool. MS pretty much gone now I just have the sea sick feeling and get a bit sick from smelling things cook. I am loving seeing everyone's scans to think the next lot of scans for us will be gender scans. 

Just been decorating my DD's room and next is the nursery....cant wait


----------



## Avas_mum

Forgot to say I also think Girl ruby


----------



## LaDY

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well had my scan and everything looked perfect -little bubba bouncing around and sucking his /her thumb. Measured ahead of dates, so new EDD of 28th Feb but not relying on that being accurate as the same happened last pregnancy and then that baby was induced at 40+14. This time I am not allowing induction until at least 14 days over MY dates lol.
> 
> Anyway cannot get pic on yet, scanner on printer not working but will get it later, I am so happy and relieved and can now just appreciate the lack of symptoms and stop fretting haha.
> 
> NT was 1.6 which I believe is okay, a few days to wait on blood results though xxx

Congratulations hun! Really happy for you :hugs: xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Here's my 13+5 bump pic from yday! :)
 



Attached Files:







13%20+5%20x%20x.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 13









13+5%20x.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ruby83

Such a gorgeous bump Donna! At the moment my bump just looks like I ate to much ;-)

So, all the guesses including the OB say girl. I must be the only one thinking boy- starting to doubt myself now!


----------



## DecemberWait

Ruby that nub is very girly! Cute little one btw :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Ugh usually if I eat some crackers before getting up in the morning I feel ok but I threw them up promptly this am. I'm going to be stopping my progesterone at the end of this week and I'll be interested to see if that cuts down on the nausea. LO had a nice strong hb this am, I'll prob keep checking on him or her every other day until I can feel movement.


----------



## LisK

ruby83 said:


> Yay I worked out how to post a pic! What do you guys think- boy or girl?

Boy!


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> Ugh usually if I eat some crackers before getting up in the morning I feel ok but I threw them up promptly this am. I'm going to be stopping my progesterone at the end of this week and I'll be interested to see if that cuts down on the nausea. LO had a nice strong hb this am, I'll prob keep checking on him or her every other day until I can feel movement.

I felt better immediately when I stopped. I hope that happens for you too!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

sorry Ive been so quiet

i love all the scan pics cant believe we almost into 2nd tri already :thumbup: time has flown by

Im glad to see most of you are starting to feel better :flower:

@donna that is a cute bump you're sporting


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Riby im guessing boy ;)


----------



## Jeval323

I had 3 people tell me today my face has changed and they all said they think I'm having a girl.. Is there any correlation? :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well.. Not really no, just a wives tale but with my daughter i just gained weight everywhere, my face, legs, arms, stomach... I felt gross lol.


----------



## countrygurl3

NIkki- beautiful scan!! baby is adorable!

Disneylovers- Definitely let us know how your appt. goes today.

I have my 10wk appt. today in about an hr and a half. Im sooooo nervous! Haven't seen our alien since 6 wks. I really hope we at least get a quick scan to make sure everything is still going good. I haven't had any bleeding or anything weird....but still being a worry wort :wacko:


----------



## donnarobinson

With my son I didn't put on any weight nowhere apart from my bump x


----------



## waiting4damon

BaniVani--What is currently saving my maternity wardrobe is Ebay! Buying Isabella Oliver dresses and designer maternity jeans for a tiny fraction of retail! For example, I bid $49 USD for jeans that retail for $198 USD. Thats a thought...


----------



## countrygurl3

So pretty mixed feelings about this appt. No one set expectations of what was to happen during this appt. I thought for sure it would be like my last 2, and be able to see our alien. But no....didn't even listen to the heartbeat....WTH!!! OB said as long as no bleeding or weird cramping, no need to check anything. So now I wait...8 wks. next scan is the gender scan. Ill be half thru before I get see an actual baby, before it was a blob with a HB :cry:

So we just went over questions, family history, genetic screening, and what our insurance covers. Kinda that it was odd they waited so long to go over this stuff considering ive been seen 3 times prior to today.

I know us here in the states get spoiled with u/s quite frequently. But the wait is going to kill me. Its already been 4 wks of waiting and now they tack on another 8 :wacko:

Disneylovers- Any update on your apt???

Hope everyone is doing good today!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Country they usually dont do scans unless they are dating it and anatomy unless ur high risk, have bleeding, or any other complications...my 10 week apptmnt they didnt listen to baby, just felt for my uterus, thats normal. U will not get a scan everytime u go unfortunately... Here in the us sometimes we have 12 week scans to chek for downs but usually dont have another until 20 weeks for anatomy. Im diff only bc im type 1 diabetic, if i didnt have that or any other complications id prob only have my dating scan (around 6-8 weeks), 12 week nt scan, 20 week anatomy, and one closer to the due date.


----------



## Disneylovers

Our appt went well, all my tests from last appt were normal :thumbup: Ob was going to the other room to get the doppler to listen to baby when I asked if we could see baby, she said yes and that it'd save her from going to get the doppler!

Baby Steib is measuring 11w 4 days so only 2 days off what we thought by Ov date. And his/her hb was 161 and strong, waving arms and legs a little but mostly chilled out in there. We have our NT scan next wed so we're definitely getting spoiled with seeing baby. Hubby is convinced it's a girl still... and she finally corrected my last name... after the scan :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







11w4d -2.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 8









11w4d -3.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4









11w4d -1.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsPhez

Hi. Not been in here for a while but had a scan last Thurs 12+4 and thought I'd share with you all! Any gender guesses welcome! Down's risk back at 1 in 3313 (NT and blood test), not bad for a 37 year old so very happy and relieved!
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ruby83

MrsPhez- I think a little boy


----------



## Eltjuh

Meh, everyone seems to be sporting a small bump already and mine is still the same as it was before!! No bump... This might sound weird but I was looking in the mirror earlier and I've got a slight belly but when I kinda pushed the fat away it was as flat as anything! Nothing there at all! Can't even really feel it when I lay on my belly!! :cry: I was hoping something would show a little!
Then again, I didn't show with my son until I was 20 weeks, apparently cause I'm tall and therefore baby has more space to go up rather than out! (I'm 5'11)

I want my bump!!! :hissy: I've not been feeling pregnant at all the past couple of days (since my scan really), apart from being tired and still not being able to eat croissants! (that my lovely husband bought me, cause he knows how much I love them!) - they're too dry for me at the moment, as soon as I start chewing it it makes me gag :wacko:
And I've not been able to listen to baby either cause I packed my doppler away in a box! :(


----------



## DaTucker

So I had my last appointment with my RE and am moving on to an OB on Sept 13. Sad I'm leaving these great people but ready for the next step! 
Baby Tucker was crazy active, the first thing we saw was him kicking off my uterine wall and flying backwards across my uterus lol. We did see a nub that could indicate male, but it also had a line through it which could indicate an enlarged female part. The nurse said it could seriously go either way at this time! 
We had the Harmony Test done today bc we're at a fertility clinic but I'm going to pass on knowing the gender until the proper scan bc I have a friend who is dying to throw us a gender reveal party lol.


----------



## wavescrash

12 weeks today... but I think I'm waiting until 13 weeks to move over to the second tri board.
 



Attached Files:







12weeks-1.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LisK

wavescrash said:


> 12 weeks today... but I think I'm waiting until 13 weeks to move over to the second tri board.

Cute bump! I still haven't moved. I'm waiting until 14 weeks.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Nice bump waves!! Still nothing here!

I finally got sone zofran for the nausea! Very happy about that! But now i have a massive headache, so it looks like a can of coke and some tylenol tonight >:/


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Mrsphez, im saying boy!


----------



## wavescrash

LisK said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 12 weeks today... but I think I'm waiting until 13 weeks to move over to the second tri board.
> 
> Cute bump! I still haven't moved. I'm waiting until 14 weeks.Click to expand...




Nikkilewis14 said:


> Nice bump waves!! Still nothing here!

Thanks ladies.

I think you officially switch to the 2nd trimester halfway through the 12th week so week 13 it is for me. Although, I don't have anything in common with the 1st tri posts anymore lol.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Sorry I've been MIA!!! Was so incredibly sick... although the past 3 days I've been able to get out of bed and take 2-3 bites of food! Haha. Had lost 7 lbs officially...

Had another gyno appt today. It was interesting! I'm 11wks 1 day (according to me) and 10wks 5 days (according to dr). I went for the check up. Doc wasn't going to do an internal check but decided to since I wasn't 12 weeks yet. He kept telling me (as he has been) I'm too early to see anything good or hear anything. So he was doing his internal, and said to me "Well your uterus feels great!" :dohh: I was like oh I'm glad it feels good for you because it's hurting me! :nope: I guess maybe from the stretching and not having any... :sex: I've gotten tight and small. It was quite painful for him to be all up in there! Anyway... he was so happy with the way it felt he was like "Well let's try to hear on the doppler, BUT don't get upset if we hear nothing. It very well could be too early." So I didn't expect much...:shrug: So he breaks out the doppler and checks my right side for about 5 minutes... nothing but my heartbeat... then checks my left side... another 5 minutes... and BOOM there's my little bugger chugging along at 160 :) loud and clear!! :thumbup: Was pretty exciting to hear :) made me smile 

So I'm going to get my early preggers 3D ultrasound on September 7th. There's a place by me that does it basically for fun purposes. They also have a gender package... 14-17 weeks they do a check with a prediction then at 20 they do it again. It's not bad. The bigger packages are only $150ish. I'll pay it :laugh2: Can't wait... also I've got a teeny tiny bump going only because I was pretty skinny to start and then lost almost 10 lbs... the bloat is all gone and now its baby bump lol. I'll try to get pics up soon. 

Hope everyone else is doing great and we're all moving up to the second tri, cant wait! :kiss:


----------



## Disneylovers

Lovely scan MrsPhez, 

I'm jealous of everyones scans that look so clear! our little one looked clear on the screen whilst he or she was moving (and it's hb looked so crystal clear) yet the still scan pics look less clear :shrug: our Ob said baby is still low and will hopefully be higher up for our NT scan next week (on 9/4/13) She has changed my due date to the 15th of march as baby has measured exactly 4 weeks on from the first scan she did, she's adamant with the dates.

On the plus side I'm still shocked that I've only put on 1lb in 4 weeks, my bump looks so much bigger than at our last appt, my legs are getting skinnier though so we figure baby is stealing fat from there (which he/she is more than welcome to do so, should take some from my hips too whilst it's at it :winkwink: )


----------



## mummy2o

So I woke up to a clot this morning. Not what I wanted to see first thing in the morning, but I guess these things happen. So now in a state of panic. I already had a consultant appointment for 8.50am so I'm grateful for that, hopefully it will all be sorted out then.


----------



## BaniVani

Don't worry Disneylover, my scan which was made at 6pm, a week ago, was not very good . However, the scans that I have had in the past were all very clear at 9 am. As far as the weight gain, I have weight loss-no complaints here- and I'm sure to gain next trimester.


----------



## BaniVani

Mommy2o....Please let us know how your appointment goes. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## BaniVani

MrsPhez said:


> Hi. Not been in here for a while but had a scan last Thurs 12+4 and thought I'd share with you all! Any gender guesses welcome! Down's risk back at 1 in 3313 (NT and blood test), not bad for a 37 year old so very happy and relieved!

A girl! Glad to hear about your Down's Risk being so low. Just had mine too and I was so scared. My Risk was negative too, thank God!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) hope ur all ok. I'm defo suffering with lack of sleep . When I wake in the night which was about 4 times for a wee last night it takes me so long to get back to sleep . 

On the plus side I'm 14 weeks today & a lemon! :) whoop. 

I stil worrry about baby esp now my sickness is improving altho I stil threw up my tea last night :( x 
6 weeks til my next scan x I haven't had my downs risk back yet she said it will come in the post x


----------



## Blessedbaby

God morning ladies

Its so nice to see all of us are almost at the end of first tri. All you see is scans and appointments coming up :happydance: and that most of us are feeling better :thumbup:

I cant wait for our next appointment next week.

Here in SA we get a scan with each OB appointment but public hospitals or clinics only give you 12w and 20w scan.



mummy2o said:


> So I woke up to a clot this morning. Not what I wanted to see first thing in the morning, but I guess these things happen. So now in a state of panic. I already had a consultant appointment for 8.50am so I'm grateful for that, hopefully it will all be sorted out then.

thinking of u x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls :) hope ur all ok. I'm defo suffering with lack of sleep . When I wake in the night which was about 4 times for a wee last night it takes me so long to get back to sleep .
> 
> On the plus side I'm 14 weeks today & a lemon! :) whoop.
> 
> I stil worrry about baby esp now my sickness is improving altho I stil threw up my tea last night :( x
> 6 weeks til my next scan x I haven't had my downs risk back yet she said it will come in the post x

If you haven' heard anything via phone call then it should be low risk Donna, they usually phone earlier if there is a problem :) I am hoping to get through the next 2 days without a phone call - Had the call with baby number 2 and it was the most horrific few weeks of my life getting tests and waiting on results! xx :hugs:


mummy2o said:


> So I woke up to a clot this morning. Not what I wanted to see first thing in the morning, but I guess these things happen. So now in a state of panic. I already had a consultant appointment for 8.50am so I'm grateful for that, hopefully it will all be sorted out then.

Hope everything is okay, let us know how your appointment goes this morning xx thinking of you xx

AFM - My bump is getting smaller lol -losing the bloat and just keeping a much smaller bump at the moment. I still haven't told my work and a few weeks ago was struggling to conceal it under my tunic; whereas yesterday it was easy lol 

...Does anyone think it is rude to phone my boss and tell her over the phone? I work part time and shift work so rarely see her in person; but I wanted to tell her in person I am pregnant. She was supposed to be working yesterday but had a change of shift and she is in tomorrow instead but I am not! 

Hubby is a bit annoyed I still haven't told my work, and tbh I am desperate to post my scan pic on fbook -we have family all over the country who want to see but I have work colleagues on there too. I may not see her for weeks, should I just phone? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

SimplyCountry said:


> Sorry I've been MIA!!! Was so incredibly sick... although the past 3 days I've been able to get out of bed and take 2-3 bites of food! Haha. Had lost 7 lbs officially...
> 
> Had another gyno appt today. It was interesting! I'm 11wks 1 day (according to me) and 10wks 5 days (according to dr). I went for the check up. Doc wasn't going to do an internal check but decided to since I wasn't 12 weeks yet. He kept telling me (as he has been) I'm too early to see anything good or hear anything. So he was doing his internal, and said to me "Well your uterus feels great!" :dohh: I was like oh I'm glad it feels good for you because it's hurting me! :nope: I guess maybe from the stretching and not having any... :sex: I've gotten tight and small. It was quite painful for him to be all up in there! Anyway... he was so happy with the way it felt he was like "Well let's try to hear on the doppler, BUT don't get upset if we hear nothing. It very well could be too early." So I didn't expect much...:shrug: So he breaks out the doppler and checks my right side for about 5 minutes... nothing but my heartbeat... then checks my left side... another 5 minutes... and BOOM there's my little bugger chugging along at 160 :) loud and clear!! :thumbup: Was pretty exciting to hear :) made me smile
> 
> So I'm going to get my early preggers 3D ultrasound on September 7th. There's a place by me that does it basically for fun purposes. They also have a gender package... 14-17 weeks they do a check with a prediction then at 20 they do it again. It's not bad. The bigger packages are only $150ish. I'll pay it :laugh2: Can't wait... also I've got a teeny tiny bump going only because I was pretty skinny to start and then lost almost 10 lbs... the bloat is all gone and now its baby bump lol. I'll try to get pics up soon.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great and we're all moving up to the second tri, cant wait! :kiss:


Glad you got to hear the HB!! :happydance: 

Just wanted to say you might want to reconsider having a 3D scan early! I had one at 24 weeks and my son was still quite skinny and would've looked much more like he looked when he was born if I'd waited till about 30 weeks! (I only did it at 24 weeks cause my parents were visiting us from Holland so they could come with us, as it was their first grandchild!)
I've seen some pictures of 3D scans around 12 weeks and it really is pretty early and doesn't look too nice! (they still look a little alien-like) Ofcourse it's upto you and it's your choice, but I thought I'd just let you know, so you can consider it and then make a decision (or stick with your decision ofcourse!) You might want to google some pictures of early 3D scans... they're so much nicer when baby is a lot bigger. 
I personally just think it's a waste of money that early, but like I said, it's totally your choice, it's your money after all!!


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls :) hope ur all ok. I'm defo suffering with lack of sleep . When I wake in the night which was about 4 times for a wee last night it takes me so long to get back to sleep .
> 
> On the plus side I'm 14 weeks today & a lemon! :) whoop.
> 
> I stil worrry about baby esp now my sickness is improving altho I stil threw up my tea last night :( x
> 6 weeks til my next scan x I haven't had my downs risk back yet she said it will come in the post x

I haven't had mine yet either, they said they'd get back to me in 3-4 working days, if something is wrong. So no news is good news! :winkwink:


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I had a low risk with my son, hoping its the same this time . Aww donna I bet that was an upsetting few weeks. 
I can't believe how fast its going now :) we will be having our 20 week scans b4 we no it x


----------



## BaniVani

wannabubba#4 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> ...Does anyone think it is rude to phone my boss and tell her over the phone? I work part time and shift work so rarely see her in person; but I wanted to tell her in person I am pregnant. She was supposed to be working yesterday but had a change of shift and she is in tomorrow instead but I am not!
> 
> Hubby is a bit annoyed I still haven't told my work, and tbh I am desperate to post my scan pic on fbook -we have family all over the country who want to see but I have work colleagues on there too. I may not see her for weeks, should I just phone? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I would call Or email her asking for a private meeting with her-she will probably tell you that she does not have time,but at least you make it seem more professional. If she is a difficult boss and you know she will Give you a hard time, do it over the phoneClick to expand...


----------



## DecemberWait

My doctor said if I'm low risk for trisomy disorders they will mail me a letter in about two weeks. Not too worried because I'm only 25 and the NT measurement was 1.2mm though I know the blood work is also important. 


Feeling a bit better this morning and used my doppler...placed it down where I thought baby might be before turning it on and as soon as I turned it on baby was chugging away haha very nice! 168bpm. HB seems to be staying in the 160's so I'll be interested if gender theory is correct for high hb's being girls.


----------



## wannabubba#4

BaniVani said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> ...Does anyone think it is rude to phone my boss and tell her over the phone? I work part time and shift work so rarely see her in person; but I wanted to tell her in person I am pregnant. She was supposed to be working yesterday but had a change of shift and she is in tomorrow instead but I am not!
> 
> Hubby is a bit annoyed I still haven't told my work, and tbh I am desperate to post my scan pic on fbook -we have family all over the country who want to see but I have work colleagues on there too. I may not see her for weeks, should I just phone? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I would call Or email her asking for a private meeting with her-she will probably tell you that she does not have time,but at least you make it seem more professional. If she is a difficult boss and you know she will Give you a hard time, do it over the phoneClick to expand...
> 
> She isn't difficult at all usually (just to get hold of maybe lol -but that is because my shift choices not here lol -I do mainly nights and weekends ,whereas she isn't allowed to do these shifts as a grade 7, would cost NHS to much money lol)- and I could just pop in and see her one day I know she is working but I don't have the car when I am not working. This would mean a bus train and a long walk to work to say 'hi by the way I am pregnant, just wanted to let you know' lol and then make the journey back again haha. Still that may be more courteous than by phone!
> The only aspect I do worry about, is how people will react to me being pregnant after my SPD last time and my age (don't like to be judged; even though it's really none of their concern, but I feel that if I have a horrible pregnancy they will all think -'well she asked for that') and also there have been 3 other ladies announce pregnancies in my unit in past few months haha -makes covering the shifts extremely hard for my poor boss:wacko::wacko:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


----------



## ruby83

mummy2o said:


> So I woke up to a clot this morning. Not what I wanted to see first thing in the morning, but I guess these things happen. So now in a state of panic. I already had a consultant appointment for 8.50am so I'm grateful for that, hopefully it will all be sorted out then.

All the best sweet xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Hi ladies, just popping in. No new news from me really, apart from im on my way to being 10 weeks!

Love to see all the scan pics, they all look so amazing, and just remind me of Amaras, when she was jumping about. 

:hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

mummy2o I hope everything turns out Ok :hugs:


With talk of first tri vs second tri I thought this site is interesting: https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html in discussing how trimesters are calculated. So I guess it's more 14 than 13...1.5 weeks to go for me then :)


----------



## LaDY

mummy2o said:


> So I woke up to a clot this morning. Not what I wanted to see first thing in the morning, but I guess these things happen. So now in a state of panic. I already had a consultant appointment for 8.50am so I'm grateful for that, hopefully it will all be sorted out then.

Thinking of you hun...hope you are ok! Let us know how you get on :hugs: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

My midwife classes it 13+3 (third of 40weeks) so that is good enough for me lol .However I have long pregnancies so probably more like 14 wk for me -either way 14w tomorrow -HELLO 2nd tri yay!!


----------



## mummy2o

Just updating you guys. Baby was fine. Happily kicking away. No reason for the clot though. I will get a photo up later when I get 5 minutes!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

let us know how everything goes mommy!

Donna I actually emailed my boss that I was pregnant both times! lol... im an adjunct professor so we rarely run into each other when I do teach, she doesnt mind, she hates the phone !!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well. 

Had another scan today at 13w4d and our baby is doing wonderfully. We are so delighted and grateful. 

The baby was opening and closing his/her hand and at one stage was resting their hand underneath their chin! It was so adorable! My heart was exploding with love just watching them on the screen. Our baby's heart rate is "perfect" the doctor said at 150 BPM and the baby is measuring ahead of due date already, as it was at the last scan. Bless them!

After our difficult journey to conceive our much wanted baby, I feel incredibly blessed to be here. Who needs the lotto and all those millions when I feel like I've already won it! :) 

Here's a new pic... Side facial profile xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nikkilewis14

glad everyhting si well jones!!!

:)


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Nikkilewis14 said:


> glad everyhting si well jones!!!
> 
> :)

Thanks Hun! :)

How are you going? xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Good got some zofran from the doc so my nausea and vomiting is a bit better, other than that all is good!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Good got some zofran from the doc so my nausea and vomiting is a bit better, other than that all is good!

Argh! So glad to hear that. I've been so sick for the past nearly 8 weeks and nothing has helped. I still feel dreadful and I'm losing weight. My doctor gave me Zofran today but I've yet to fill my prescription. So glad to know its helping you... Hopefully it'll help me too! xx :)


----------



## mummy2o

Scan from earlier. Any ideas what he/she is?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm gonna say girl.... I think! I'm not too great at nub-theory. I don't think the difference between boy and girl nub is big enough to tell easily.


----------



## Shabutie

Cute scans :)

I feel silly for worrying as its prob nothing, but me and OH DTD earlier and I started bleeding (first time its happened whilst having sex and being preggo) its kinda eased off, but still there when I wipe, 5.5 hours later. Do you think there would be a need to ring the EPU tomorrow if the bleeding is still there when I wipe?


----------



## ruby83

mummy2o said:


> Just updating you guys. Baby was fine. Happily kicking away. No reason for the clot though. I will get a photo up later when I get 5 minutes!

Great news! What a relief


----------



## ruby83

Ps I think baby girl ;-)


----------



## DecemberWait

mummy2o it looks like a girl to me :) 


I wouldn't worry about spotting from sex. I have it everytime unless my husband pulls out and doesn't 'let go' near my cervix. Semen really really irritates it! Common during pregnancy apparently but still scary.


----------



## thosevibes

My symptoms keep becoming less and less. 

Should I worry... Call the doctor?


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I know I might sound crazy...but I swear I feel this baby already. Little taps like Morse code. And it's not gas...I know it's early but I feel it...anyone else?


----------



## alaskanwhitec

thosevibes said:


> My symptoms keep becoming less and less.
> 
> Should I worry... Call the doctor?

My symptoms started decreasing about a week and a half ago. I'm just crazy hungry...I wouldn't be too concerned..


----------



## wavescrash

alaskanwhitec said:


> I know I might sound crazy...but I swear I feel this baby already. Little taps like Morse code. And it's not gas...I know it's early but I feel it...anyone else?

Totally possible. I polled the moms in my local mommy FB group as to when they felt their 2nd and 3rd move and they all said around 13-14 weeks.


----------



## Disneylovers

My symptoms seem to come and go now too, I'd lost the extreme tiredness until today (which I think is mostly from sudden temp rise here over the past two days). My nausea seems to be getting less and less but when it does strike, it's later and later at night and when it is during the day it's just random gagging/dry heaving caused by smells or accidentally punching myself in the throat in my sleep :dohh: I really don't advise doing that lol! But we did see the placenta getting bigger on our scan and baby's umbilical cord is getting a lot thicker so hopefully it means my symptoms are peaking early :thumbup:

I'm down to taking just the one zofran at night. Unless I'm up early to go out somewhere the next day then my breakfast doesn't sit well so early, on those days I take 2... Well when I don't run out, I went to get a refill on it today and they only had enough for half my refill so DH is picking it up for me on the way home from work tomorrow hopefully (thank goodness I still have the meltable ones I got from the ER!).

DH was going to have training for work on our 16week ob/scan date next month but it just got cancelled :happydance: He knows if I'd gone on my own there's no way I could not want to see baby and wait till 20 weeks to find out if baby is a boy or a girl. Hopefully with the NT scan on wednesday I will be able to keep a semi full bladder, our Ob's office make you give a sample right before you go in so not as easy this early to get a clearer scan with an empty bladder because baby hides back down low.


----------



## mummy2o

thosevibes said:


> My symptoms keep becoming less and less.
> 
> Should I worry... Call the doctor?

My ms went at 9 weeks, tiredness at 10, boobs are still sore to touch. But the placenta starts taking over from 8 weeks, so symptoms will lessen as it takes over.



alaskanwhitec said:


> I know I might sound crazy...but I swear I feel this baby already. Little taps like Morse code. And it's not gas...I know it's early but I feel it...anyone else?

I felt this one, not kicks yet, just flutters from the beginning of 11 weeks. I know its not gas as it feels completely different. I also felt him/her moving whilst I was having my scan.

Cheers everyone. I would love a little girl, since I already have a boy, but I wouldn't mind a boy either.


----------



## wannabubba#4

thosevibes -my symptoms totally disappeared about 9w5d - was convinced something had happened, midwife said that it happens sometimes and not to worry , then last week saw my gorgeous healthy little bubba bouncing away at my ultrasound -all perfect. As the placenta takes over hormone control, seemingly symptoms can reduce or even disappear. xxx

mommy02 - looks girl to me lol but then I am not an expert either - not even sure if the theory is that accurate lol, as I have seen nubs that look definitely girl, and then turn out boy at 20week scan :)

Alaskanwhite - I am pretty sure I have felt baby, not consistently but more prominent, over the past few nights xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Im 12 weeks today so happy.

My MS seems to have gone - touchwood - but now the constipation, heartburn, headaches and extreme fatigue has kicked in. But I realise Im more tired if I had an early night before.

My symptoms went away at 9w6d too but came back at 10w3d and lasted until 11w4d.

I dont know if I felt baby but i have been having flutters too since 11w but not daily and especially when Im laying on my back and trying to relax.

Hope you all have a blessed weekend :kiss:


----------



## LaDY

Really happy for you blessedbaby!!...im not far behind! Can't wait! xx


----------



## BaniVani

thosevibes said:


> My symptoms keep becoming less and less.
> 
> Should I worry... Call the doctor?


_______
The same happened to me-boobs less swollen and MS pretty much had seemed to disappear. I had a bunch of energy too-my house was so clean during those days. I think you'll have moments when you'll feel almost normal again, and others that BamM, Prego symptoms come out full-blown. ~~I luckily had a scheduled ultrasound during that time and everything was fine with the baby which was a big relief-but I swear I thought I was going to receive bad news since my prego symptoms were gone. 

With all that said, trust your instinct and call your doctor if you have concerns.


----------



## BaniVani

wannabubba#4

.....
"The only aspect I do worry about, is how people will react to me being pregnant after my SPD last time and my age (don't like to be judged; even though it's really none of their concern, but I feel that if I have a horrible pregnancy they will all think -'well she asked for that') and also there have been 3 other ladies announce pregnancies in my unit in past few months haha -makes covering the shifts extremely hard for my poor boss:wacko::wacko:

xxx[/QUOTE]"
_____________________
Dear Wannabubba,
I don't know your age, but my relative was 41 with her first and 44 with her second. She worked in a large office building with many co-workers. Everyone was very happy for her and I think that the same will happen to you. Sometimes we create problems where there are none. Once you tell your boss, you're going to really be able to celebrate the gift you have growing inside:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Alaskan i can def feel the taps too! I have been for a good 2 weeks now! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I can feel flutters to but not everyday and I worry wen I think ohh I haven't felt it for a few days, even tho I seen baby was fine at 12 week scan I stil worry. Can't wait to be having kicks x
I'm really really tired all the time I can't sleep at night x


----------



## donnarobinson

I can feel flutters to but not everyday and I worry wen I think ohh I haven't felt it for a few days, even tho I seen baby was fine at 12 week scan I stil worry. Can't wait to be having kicks x
I'm really really tired all the time I can't sleep at night x


----------



## Shabutie

Wish I had lovely little bumps like you lot! :haha: I am plus size so it doesnt happen for a long time. I have been taking progression shots, and you can see a difference, its just not a cute little bump like I would like. 

Off to register at the docs today. Is there a chance they wont do a 12 weeks scan in the UK if you register late at the docs?


----------



## LisK

For the ladies who have already had an NT scan -- do you feel like time has slowed down? Before my scan I felt like time was flying but now it's totally dragging. :( Maybe because I have so long to wait until my next scan.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah definitely! From about 8 weeks time went quite fast until my scan and now it seems like someone has pressed rewind, or very slow-play! :haha: It feels like nothing is happening and to be honest I haven't felt pregnant at all lately and been kind of down about it. Not sure why. But the other night I actually cried for no reason for the first time this pregnancy. Hubby asked me if it was cause he 'stole' one of my jigsaw pieces (he likes to do that as a joke when I'm doing a jigsaw) and I was like: NO! Don't be silly!! That actually made me laugh for a while that he honestly thought maybe that's why I was crying :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

I think its slowed down to. It speed from 8 weeks to the scan like u said and now its going so slow and I don't really feel pregnant either just tired and the odd bit of sickness . 
I can't wait 4 my next scan . 6 weeks seems so long tho x 
Aww bless u hun I'm always crying x


----------



## Shabutie

So I registered at the docs. Me and Amara have to go in for a general check over next Friday. She also put my name down for the midwife, who wont be in until next thrusday, which she will then ring me, and get me booked in for my booking appointment with her. So I think I will be closer to 11 weeks by the time I see the midwife, fingers crossed I still get my 12 week scan.


----------



## wannabubba#4

BaniVani said:


> wannabubba#4
> 
> .....
> "The only aspect I do worry about, is how people will react to me being pregnant after my SPD last time and my age (don't like to be judged; even though it's really none of their concern, but I feel that if I have a horrible pregnancy they will all think -'well she asked for that') and also there have been 3 other ladies announce pregnancies in my unit in past few months haha -makes covering the shifts extremely hard for my poor boss:wacko::wacko:
> 
> xxx

"
_____________________
Dear Wannabubba,
I don't know your age, but my relative was 41 with her first and 44 with her second. She worked in a large office building with many co-workers. Everyone was very happy for her and I think that the same will happen to you. Sometimes we create problems where there are none. Once you tell your boss, you're going to really be able to celebrate the gift you have growing inside:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby:[/QUOTE]

Thanks xxx And of course you were right - my boss was delighted for me - she wished me al lthe best and thanked me for letting her know. And so far no negative comments on fbook either - so relieved lol; and I FEEL GREAT now the news is out and I can flaunt my bump lol.. Although my bloat is going and my bump is much smaller than a few weeks ago haha. ps I am 40 (not ancient but with all the young people in my work just now having babies I am definitely the old mum to be lol)




Shabutie said:


> So I registered at the docs. Me and Amara have to go in for a general check over next Friday. She also put my name down for the midwife, who wont be in until next thrusday, which she will then ring me, and get me booked in for my booking appointment with her. So I think I will be closer to 11 weeks by the time I see the midwife, fingers crossed I still get my 12 week scan.

They will probably try and scan you between then and 13w+6 - especially if they are doing NT testing as it is not accurate beyond 14weeks -Good luck xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Shabutie said:


> So I registered at the docs. Me and Amara have to go in for a general check over next Friday. She also put my name down for the midwife, who wont be in until next thrusday, which she will then ring me, and get me booked in for my booking appointment with her. So I think I will be closer to 11 weeks by the time I see the midwife, fingers crossed I still get my 12 week scan.

I don't think the scan gets booked through the midwife. At least, here they don't! I'm pretty sure I got my scan date through the post before I'd even seen the midwife!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Eltjuh said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> So I registered at the docs. Me and Amara have to go in for a general check over next Friday. She also put my name down for the midwife, who wont be in until next thrusday, which she will then ring me, and get me booked in for my booking appointment with her. So I think I will be closer to 11 weeks by the time I see the midwife, fingers crossed I still get my 12 week scan.
> 
> I don't think the scan gets booked through the midwife. At least, here they don't! I'm pretty sure I got my scan date through the post before I'd even seen the midwife!Click to expand...

Here the midwife sends off for scan appointment after booking in appointment, I guess its all done different everywhere x


----------



## wavescrash

Saw my new OB today and heard the heart beat. 150bpm. I finally gained 5 lbs in the last 2 weeks after gaining nothing up until now. They want to change my due date based on my last ultrasound in the ER from I think 8 weeks. My due date is March 12 but they want to change it to March 20th. 1 week is a big difference in terms of getting certain tests done on time and going overdue. I don't want to actually be 3 weeks overdue and they think I'm only 2 weeks you know? I can't vaginally deliver a 10lb baby lol. Plus I'm 100% certain of my dates, ovulation, etc. By their new due date I would have gotten my BFP before implantation would have occurred. The doc said that means I probably ovulate early (no... CD14 is not early) and got false positives before the real one (I thought you couldn't get a false positive?) She even said during my pap smear/pelvic exam that my uterus feels 12 weeks.

She said ultrasounds are most accurate but they warn you at those early scans that it could be off by 5-6 days in either direction so how is that more accurate than knowing my dates/body? I'm sticking to my original due date but that means my NT scan will be done at 13w2d when it should ideally be done earlier. Oh well.


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think US at 8 weeks are very accurate for dating a pregnancy. That's why they do them around 12 weeks usually, from what I've read! 

So I'd just keep my duedate the same and see what happens! 
Go with what you're most comfortable with!


----------



## Shabutie

Mrs.B. said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> So I registered at the docs. Me and Amara have to go in for a general check over next Friday. She also put my name down for the midwife, who wont be in until next thrusday, which she will then ring me, and get me booked in for my booking appointment with her. So I think I will be closer to 11 weeks by the time I see the midwife, fingers crossed I still get my 12 week scan.
> 
> I don't think the scan gets booked through the midwife. At least, here they don't! I'm pretty sure I got my scan date through the post before I'd even seen the midwife!Click to expand...
> 
> Here the midwife sends off for scan appointment after booking in appointment, I guess its all done different everywhere xClick to expand...

Im not sure how its going to work. As the lady at the reception desk wasnt sure about anything to do with pregnancies and scans. But it is prob go for booking in scan, and she will send off for an appointment for the 12 week scan. I will prob suggest to her that if its any easier me and OH can drive to the local private scanning place and have it done there, if they cant fit me in with the hospital in time, as I had my 12 weeks one with Amara at the private clinic.


----------



## wavescrash

Eltjuh said:


> I don't think US at 8 weeks are very accurate for dating a pregnancy. That's why they do them around 12 weeks usually, from what I've read!
> 
> So I'd just keep my duedate the same and see what happens!
> Go with what you're most comfortable with!

That's what I'd always heard as well. That's even what the tech and ER doc said (when I had my most recent scan) because babies grow at such different rates and are too small to measure accurately until the 12 week scan lol.

I'm sticking with MY date until an ultrasound proves otherwise (my NT scan is next Friday) but still. It's annoying me that the doc is telling me I'm wrong.


----------



## Eltjuh

wavescrash said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I don't think US at 8 weeks are very accurate for dating a pregnancy. That's why they do them around 12 weeks usually, from what I've read!
> 
> So I'd just keep my duedate the same and see what happens!
> Go with what you're most comfortable with!
> 
> That's what I'd always heard as well.
> even what the tech and ER doc said (when I had my most recent scan) because babies grow at such different rates and are too small to measure accurately until the 12 week scan lol.
> 
> I'm sticking with MY date until an ultrasound proves otherwise (my NT scan is next Friday) but still. It's annoying me that the doc is telling me I'm wrong.Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I read it in my pregnancy book. Not 100%, but like 98% haha. The thing I really didn't want to hear was that they might put my date back. But then again, whatever, my son was late and it kinda runs in my family so this baby probably won't be born on (or before) his/her duedate anyway! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well I am definite on my dates with ovulation sa I was temping, and my 12 weeks scan put me forward a week ,which means they could technically want to induce me one week early -so I cannot see how accurate the 12 can can be either lol -although my baby this time IS 2cm bigger than my previous baby at same gestation; so just BIG baby or did I ovulate CD6 even though my temp never rose until CD13 -or is it the technique of the person scanning or how far zoomed in they etc? 

Anyway, for you getting NT at 13w2d I fine, they do it up to 13w+6days with accuracy (my baby measured 13w+4days lol, so just within the limit)
xxx


I am happy to go with their date if they insist lol, anomaly scan is done between 18-22weeks anyway so it is fine but I wont be allowing induction of labour until 43weeks at least lol

xx


----------



## wavescrash

Eltjuh said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I don't think US at 8 weeks are very accurate for dating a pregnancy. That's why they do them around 12 weeks usually, from what I've read!
> 
> So I'd just keep my duedate the same and see what happens!
> Go with what you're most comfortable with!
> 
> That's what I'd always heard as well.
> even what the tech and ER doc said (when I had my most recent scan) because babies grow at such different rates and are too small to measure accurately until the 12 week scan lol.
> 
> I'm sticking with MY date until an ultrasound proves otherwise (my NT scan is next Friday) but still. It's annoying me that the doc is telling me I'm wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I read it in my pregnancy book. Not 100%, but like 98% haha. The thing I really didn't want to hear was that they might put my date back. But then again, whatever, my son was late and it kinda runs in my family so this baby probably won't be born on (or before) his/her duedate anyway! :haha:Click to expand...

My girls were both early (first was 11 days early and my second was 13 days early) so I don't want them to change my date and then this one comes early as well and they start freaking out that she's premature or something lol.


----------



## LaDY

Mrs.B. said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> So I registered at the docs. Me and Amara have to go in for a general check over next Friday. She also put my name down for the midwife, who wont be in until next thrusday, which she will then ring me, and get me booked in for my booking appointment with her. So I think I will be closer to 11 weeks by the time I see the midwife, fingers crossed I still get my 12 week scan.
> 
> I don't think the scan gets booked through the midwife. At least, here they don't! I'm pretty sure I got my scan date through the post before I'd even seen the midwife!Click to expand...
> 
> Here the midwife sends off for scan appointment after booking in appointment, I guess its all done different everywhere xClick to expand...

My scan was also requested by the midwife after seeing her for my first appointment xx


----------



## DecemberWait

I am really considering going for an early gender scan at 16+3 because I know they can tell by then and it is only $79 plus I am off of work that day. IDK...I really am pretty much dying to know since my 12 week scan!! I keep going back and forth now thinking pink/blue...right now I am thinking blue but it changes daily haha I really have no idea. It'd be nice to know...and the place makes a DVD of the session so that'd be nice to share with my relatives in South Africa :)


----------



## LisK

I agree Donna - I was temping too and know my dates and they measured me five days ahead at my 12 week scan. There's no way that date is correct.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm having pain on the left side kinda by my ovary and it's pretty uncomfortable. First thought is it's just the corpus luteum cyst but that should be gone by now right?

Last pregnancy I had a similar (but worse) pain on my right side & I could only describe it to the ER doc as it felt like a pain in my hip but it turned out to be a bad UTI. I don't know if this is similar or not related but it just started out of nowhere and it's uncomfortable when I feel that "twinge".


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I'm so tired . I seriously can't sleep at night it takes me ages to fall asleep then I wake up and I'm tossing and turning al night :( 

And I can't seem to sleep on my left side & ino I'm suppose2 x


----------



## Eltjuh

I just saw on fb that my sister had a babyshower last night.... thrown by her friends and i wasn't even invited! :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh gosh :( that's not nice at all hope ur ok x


Eltjuh said:


> I just saw on fb that my sister had a babyshower last night.... thrown by her friends and i wasn't even invited! :(


----------



## donnarobinson

My downs risk has come back low got the letter today x


----------



## mummy2o

Eltjuh said:


> I just saw on fb that my sister had a babyshower last night.... thrown by her friends and i wasn't even invited! :(

That sucks. I'm sure she didn't mean not to invite you, maybe her friends forgot.



donnarobinson said:


> My downs risk has come back low got the letter today x

That's brilliant news.


----------



## chulie

Woah eltjuh!!! Why would they do that???? Or was this just a private thing amongst them???? Like we have a group of 6 friends and whenever one of us is pregnant we have a mini "diaper shower". Nothing super fancy but its just the 6 of us and my sister is not invited. Was it like that maybe???? I'm so sorry. That's sucks!!! 

Donna I'm so happy it's low risk. I just had my first part done and have to wait 2 weeks to do my second blood test. Basically if I don't hear from my dr until my next appt then I know not to worry. No news is good news. But she'll still give me my odds when I have my appt.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not sure, it looked like any other baby shower from pictures I saw. Maybe they thought I wouldn't be able to come or they don't know I live in the UK too (as all our other family lives in Holland) but it would've been nice to have been invited regardless of whether they'd think I'd come or not!!


----------



## chulie

Mornin ladies! 

Had my 12 week scan yesterday. All went beautifully. Hb was 167...the tech even told me that all the measurements they're looking for are in perfect ranges and I have a very healthy baby in here! I cried! Hahaha. She's like, is this your first? Hahaha. I said "No, I'm just very blessed to have a healthy baby"...my DH video taped and then got yelled at for doing so. Hahahaha. They also said baby is measuring 13 weeks but that they don't change a due date unless its more than 2 week due to babies and their growth spurts....so far a few people have guessed boy...guess we'll have to wait another month or so before we find out! Hahahaha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DecemberWait

Awww congrats bubs is so cute! 

I scheduled an elective gender scan for 16+3 so September 25th. I am off that day anyways because I have to get the second part of my blood work done for trisomy testing so I figured why not, haha. The place I scheduled through is renowned for accuracy, the guy is like some kind of scan guru and people drive hours and hours to go see him. He hasn't been wrong in over 11,000 scans :thumbup: They guarantee accuracy by the 16th week and give you your money back if they can't see because of baby crossing legs or what-not so I feel good about it. Can't wait...I am dying to know if it is a boy or girl.


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely scan pic :) I'm guessing a girl x


chulie said:


> Mornin ladies!
> 
> Had my 12 week scan yesterday. All went beautifully. Hb was 167...the tech even told me that all the measurements they're looking for are in perfect ranges and I have a very healthy baby in here! I cried! Hahaha. She's like, is this your first? Hahaha. I said "No, I'm just very blessed to have a healthy baby"...my DH video taped and then got yelled at for doing so. Hahahaha. They also said baby is measuring 13 weeks but that they don't change a due date unless its more than 2 week due to babies and their growth spurts....so far a few people have guessed boy...guess we'll have to wait another month or so before we find out! Hahahaha.


----------



## chulie

donnarobinson said:


> Lovely scan pic :) I'm guessing a girl x
> 
> 
> chulie said:
> 
> 
> Mornin ladies!
> 
> Had my 12 week scan yesterday. All went beautifully. Hb was 167...the tech even told me that all the measurements they're looking for are in perfect ranges and I have a very healthy baby in here! I cried! Hahaha. She's like, is this your first? Hahaha. I said "No, I'm just very blessed to have a healthy baby"...my DH video taped and then got yelled at for doing so. Hahahaha. They also said baby is measuring 13 weeks but that they don't change a due date unless its more than 2 week due to babies and their growth spurts....so far a few people have guessed boy...guess we'll have to wait another month or so before we find out! Hahahaha.Click to expand...

Donna I think because I really don't have a preference on gender and am excited about either....I LOVE hearing both! Hahaha.


----------



## BaniVani

Eltjuh said:


> I just saw on fb that my sister had a babyshower last night.... thrown by her friends and i wasn't even invited! :(

___________________
I would have been so hurt and upset about this....I think someone else asked you here, was it something a bit small just with a few friends or co-workers? Maybe they assume you and your close family will have something for her.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not too sure. It seemed like any other baby shower, with friends. It was for my sister and her sister-in-law. But I have met her sister-in-law plenty of times and speak to her on FB and everything (as we had our first kids close together) So it's not like they couldn't invite me cause it was her babyshower aswell! 
I was pretty upset about it this morning.... kinda wanted to say something, but I don't wanna start any arguments or anything like that, so I think I'll just leave it! 
It just would've been nice to be invited!


----------



## Disneylovers

Dh's sister-in-law had a baby shower for their twin boys in Dec, I wasn't invited but we were already not on speaking terms by then. But she invited DH's sister which makes no sense as it's the way SIL has been treating DH's sister is why we aren't talking. 

It's a silly long story but Dh's brother and wife can't seem to stand anyone else in the family being happy, or they hate not being the center of attention. They kicked off against DH's sister in 2012 and wrote a long letter to my FIL about her side of the family and spouting lies (all whilst she was steaming drunk... and pregnant!). The first time I met DH's SIL, she actually tried to put thoughts into my head that DH was this and that and not the sort of person you'd want to marry (I'm so glad I'd known DH for about 18 months before I met the demoness!) She even went and gave me prenatals when they had us over for dinner and said "Here, take these because we do not want deformed kids in our family!" and then went on to spout supposed stories about DH and his ex girlfriends in the past. It's one thing to caringly give a soon to be SIL prenatals and say because we want you to have healthy babies, but the way she said it implied any future child of ours would have problems. SO I am glad we aren't talking because undoubtedly I would be criticized for everything I do whilst we grow this little one. 

Urgh they both make my skin crawl now, so devious and my MIL had to take the scan pics we gave them off their fridge whilst they were over for dinner just as to not to have to hear how they view us as future parents. It's sad really they have torn themselves out of family gatherings, etc. It upsets my MIL and FIL but at least they can agree that none of us did anything to warrant being ousted from their lives. 

DH's sister is the polar opposite, so loving and she'd do anything for anyone. She's demanded that she gets to throw us a baby shower and coo's over every scan pic, DH and I love her to bits!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Having a really hard day today! We wentto gettysburg last night w my class i teach to do a ghost hunt, we live 3 hrs away ... It started at 10 pm and was supposed to end at 11:30, but continued on until 1am...we had a blast but we didnt end up home til 4:30 am! Im exhausted, i slept 5 hrs but felt like 0! On top of it my entire body just hurts, my uterus, my back, my legs prob cuz we did about 3 hrs f walking... I feel like i just need to sleep all day...on top of it ive been sick all day w ms!:(. Sorty just feeling sorry for myself! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Disneylovers said:


> Dh's sister-in-law had a baby shower for their twin boys in Dec, I wasn't invited but we were already not on speaking terms by then. But she invited DH's sister which makes no sense as it's the way SIL has been treating DH's sister is why we aren't talking.
> 
> It's a silly long story but Dh's brother and wife can't seem to stand anyone else in the family being happy, or they hate not being the center of attention. They kicked off against DH's sister in 2012 and wrote a long letter to my FIL about her side of the family and spouting lies (all whilst she was steaming drunk... and pregnant!). The first time I met DH's SIL, she actually tried to put thoughts into my head that DH was this and that and not the sort of person you'd want to marry (I'm so glad I'd known DH for about 18 months before I met the demoness!) She even went and gave me prenatals when they had us over for dinner and said "Here, take these because we do not want deformed kids in our family!" and then went on to spout supposed stories about DH and his ex girlfriends in the past. It's one thing to caringly give a soon to be SIL prenatals and say because we want you to have healthy babies, but the way she said it implied any future child of ours would have problems. SO I am glad we aren't talking because undoubtedly I would be criticized for everything I do whilst we grow this little one.
> 
> Urgh they both make my skin crawl now, so devious and my MIL had to take the scan pics we gave them off their fridge whilst they were over for dinner just as to not to have to hear how they view us as future parents. It's sad really they have torn themselves out of family gatherings, etc. It upsets my MIL and FIL but at least they can agree that none of us did anything to warrant being ousted from their lives.
> 
> DH's sister is the polar opposite, so loving and she'd do anything for anyone. She's demanded that she gets to throw us a baby shower and coo's over every scan pic, DH and I love her to bits!

MY SIL is a little like that... when we told her that I was pregnant with my son she suddenly took my husband aside and told him that their mum had been saying things about me! Like how I sat at home all the time, spending all his money (cause he was the one that worked!) and how I was lazy and never did anything. And we believed her at first (hubby's family is a bit of a long complicated mess, bad history, bad childhood) and then on our way home (after deciding we wouldn't go see his parents and tell them I was pregnant) we were talking about it and just said to each other: that's not like your mum at all to say things like that! If my MIL doesn't like someone she'll let you know! She won't pretend to like you and then say things behind your back! So we asked her and FIL about it and they both said it was bs. So we're not really speaking to hubby's sister anymore. She has always been a bit of an outsider in his family cause no one trusts her! And at the time she was on speaking terms with her mum and just messed it up with her lies! She's had another baby by now and I don't even know if her mum knows about it, cause we don't really talk about her. My MIL is very much a: don't talk about things kinda person, when it comes to things like this (same as to hubby's childhood, it's just not talked about!)


----------



## Eltjuh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Having a really hard day today! We wentto gettysburg last night w my class i teach to do a ghost hunt, we live 3 hrs away ... It started at 10 pm and was supposed to end at 11:30, but continued on until 1am...we had a blast but we didnt end up home til 4:30 am! Im exhausted, i slept 5 hrs but felt like 0! On top of it my entire body just hurts, my uterus, my back, my legs prob cuz we did about 3 hrs f walking... I feel like i just need to sleep all day...on top of it ive been sick all day w ms!:(. Sorty just feeling sorry for myself! Lol

Sorry you had a hard day!! Must be really hard not being able to sleep for more than 5 hrs! I wouldn't be able to survive! I went to sleep at about 11pm last night and woke up at 9am this morning and I'm still tired! - I do get tired quite easily anyway, even when I'm not pregnant. But I'm very lucky that my hubby is at home at the moment (not working) and I get to have lay-ins most mornings, cause my husband doesn't need a lot of sleep and isn't bothered with getting up early with our son!
Hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## chulie

Nikki I'm so sorry girl! That sucks. I was just saying I was out late for dinner last night with my girlfriends and didn't get home until 11...I was seriously paying for it and everything ached...and that was only 11! I can't imagine. Rest up girl! Listen to your body


----------



## mummy2o

Disneylovers said:
 

> Dh's sister-in-law had a baby shower for their twin boys in Dec, I wasn't invited but we were already not on speaking terms by then. But she invited DH's sister which makes no sense as it's the way SIL has been treating DH's sister is why we aren't talking.
> 
> It's a silly long story but Dh's brother and wife can't seem to stand anyone else in the family being happy, or they hate not being the center of attention. They kicked off against DH's sister in 2012 and wrote a long letter to my FIL about her side of the family and spouting lies (all whilst she was steaming drunk... and pregnant!). The first time I met DH's SIL, she actually tried to put thoughts into my head that DH was this and that and not the sort of person you'd want to marry (I'm so glad I'd known DH for about 18 months before I met the demoness!) She even went and gave me prenatals when they had us over for dinner and said "Here, take these because we do not want deformed kids in our family!" and then went on to spout supposed stories about DH and his ex girlfriends in the past. It's one thing to caringly give a soon to be SIL prenatals and say because we want you to have healthy babies, but the way she said it implied any future child of ours would have problems. SO I am glad we aren't talking because undoubtedly I would be criticized for everything I do whilst we grow this little one.
> 
> Urgh they both make my skin crawl now, so devious and my MIL had to take the scan pics we gave them off their fridge whilst they were over for dinner just as to not to have to hear how they view us as future parents. It's sad really they have torn themselves out of family gatherings, etc. It upsets my MIL and FIL but at least they can agree that none of us did anything to warrant being ousted from their lives.
> 
> DH's sister is the polar opposite, so loving and she'd do anything for anyone. She's demanded that she gets to throw us a baby shower and coo's over every scan pic, DH and I love her to bits!

That's so horrible. I'm amazed that people act like that. I can understand a 10 year old kid, but grown adults! I feel sorry for your on-laws though. Must be hard trying to keep everyone happy, and your remarkable for putting up with it.



Nikkilewis14 said:


> Having a really hard day today! We wentto gettysburg last night w my class i teach to do a ghost hunt, we live 3 hrs away ... It started at 10 pm and was supposed to end at 11:30, but continued on until 1am...we had a blast but we didnt end up home til 4:30 am! Im exhausted, i slept 5 hrs but felt like 0! On top of it my entire body just hurts, my uterus, my back, my legs prob cuz we did about 3 hrs f walking... I feel like i just need to sleep all day...on top of it ive been sick all day w ms!:(. Sorty just feeling sorry for myself! Lol

Go and chill. You need to rest. I'm glad you had fun last night though :)


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs: nikki! I was just saying to a friend I felt less sick, then this icky warm and humid heat comes and I feel sick all night.

Eltjuh, families can suck at times, I have some terrible ones on my own side of the family too. Thank goodness for being able to block them on fb! My view is that if they choose to think my immediate family are snobs (they pick on my Mum) then they can all go stuff themselves and have no right to know my business. Actually DH didn't know he was adding one of 'them' on fb when he accepted a friend request from my so called aunt, she snooped at our first baby scans and blocked him an hour later. so he's at least learnt his lesson and won't be adding anyone with that last name again in a hurry. 

I removed my grandmother on fb and blocked her emails too. Mainly from the way she treats my Mum, my Mum is the eldest of 4, she and her sister have such level heads, common sense and are caring. Her brothers on the other hand are just :dohh: Mum did everything for my grandad whilst he was sick and took care of my grandmother when she was refusing to do anything after he passed away, paid for her electrics, food, etc. But when Mum hurt her hip and back a few years later she didn't want to know, accused my Mum of spouting lies about her and all sorts. She wasted the money my grandad left her and couldn't even afford to buy his headstone, Mum and my aunt put in money together to pay for it and my grandmother supposedly took the money from my uncles part towards it.... and spent it on a vacation.

I've come to realise that we just don't need their stress in our lives, my Mum is feeling so much better when she doesn't have contact with them. I've vowed that we will never act like any of them towards those we love, especially my Mum! Even though I was always a Daddy's girl when I was little, I have and will always love and respect my Mum, you hurt her, you hurt me :hugs:


And reading what I wrote lol I think pregnancy makes me ramble on about things haha. DH has said I'm developing baby brain too... I couldn't think of what my date of birth was at the pharmacy among other things :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

mummy2o said:


> That's so horrible. I'm amazed that people act like that. I can understand a 10 year old kid, but grown adults! I feel sorry for your on-laws though. Must be hard trying to keep everyone happy, and your remarkable for putting up with it.

My in-laws are amazing, they try to not pick sides and they agreed who is at fault, they are just at the age where they want to enjoy their family and not be stressed out. So for the most part we don't bring issues up in front of them unless they do. Last sunday my MIL asked me if I wanted to go over for dinner but warned me they were having 'them' over and I explained that the whole situation makes me feel sad and uncomfortable, I wouldn't want to talk to them and I know that would make my MIL and FIL uncomfortable too. Bless them too, they adopted all three of their kids because they had fertility issues, DH and his sister seem so much more grateful to their parents for adopting them than their brother. I just don't understand what happened to him, he was so much nicer 5/6 years ago (she's always not been nice to us), his attitude to his siblings and parents changed, especially after they borrowed 50k from my in-laws and have only paid back 4k in the first 2 years and have since then stopped paying back anything altogether. It just breaks my heart for my in-laws :cry:


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I've got a water infection, my wee is bright orange and wen I wipe the tissue is orange , I do feel like I've gt a little infection bt not to bad I'm not drinking a lot tho so gna drink loads 2moz and see hw it is and go drs monday if I can get in x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im thinking its nore than just no sleep whch is why im feeling like crap.. I just took a 3 hr nap and am still so nauseous ( i cant even think about eating, maybe a soup if that) so i took more zofran so hopefully it cakms my stomach...hope i dont have a kidney infection, with my diabetes im more prone to them, yuck... Maybe ill just eat some soup, drink some gatorade , take a shower, relax and call ut a day! Thank god for hubby taking care of ella, im so weak i cant even pick her up :(. Hopefully tomorrow is a better day! Thanks for all ur kind words!


----------



## DecemberWait

Wow so crazy you all are suspecting UTIs because I have one as well...been prescribed Macrobid for it. I am very prone to UTIs and felt one coming on two days ago, did one of my home urinalysis tests today (and yeah I have them because I get UTIs so often) and it was super positive for leukocytes :( Scared to take medication but if I don't it'll be very bad...Macrobid seems safe?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im not sure whats safe, but u can usually google what meds are safe in pregnancy or ask your doc... Sorry everyone or some of us arent feeling so hot!


----------



## DecemberWait

Yeah my OB prescribed it so it's probably Ok, still just nervous to take it.


----------



## waiting4damon

Has your OB performed a urine culture yet? Unless the culture comes back > 100,000 colony count/ml and has some nasty exogenous bacteria like E Coli I would not take it. My urine had leukocytes and the culture revealed Lactobacillus--a bacteria meant to protect the urinary tract from infection...I took 3 doses of Macrobid and experienced peripheral neuropathy in my right leg which was terrifying!

If you have burning or other sentinel UTI symptoms, I say take them. Otherwise, I would wait until you know for sure the amount and type of bacteria!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur feeling better today nikki. I'm so tired all the time . X


----------



## wannabubba#4

See from the Fbook thread that a lot of people suffering from insomnia yawwwwwwwwwwwwwnnn!! Me too- what is that all about? lol, leg cramps, needing to pee and not getting comfortable in bed are obviously not enough sleep disruption haha. And then my youngest decided he didn't want a long lie this morning, so we are up and watch peppa pig when I could so be still asleep lol zzzzzzz

Other than sleep deprived - I am feeling fab, we put it out there on fbook yesterday so by the time I went to work most people knew; or very quickly did haha -and what fabulous response I got from everyone :D So happy, and it feel more real that everyone knows.

Hope everyone else are doing well this morning, and got better sleep than me xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls. Hope ur feeling better today nikki. I'm so tired all the time . X

yeah where is the energy we are supposed to get in second tri Donna lol? - I am getting more fatigued with lack of sleep than anything else xxx Hope you get a rest today, does your little one nap; or does your DH take him and let you nap?

xx


----------



## mummy2o

I have to say I've been quite lucky I've still been getting the amount of sleep I need, but I start college wednesday so not sure how that will effect everything. My only complaint is I still get m/s and I get about a 2 second warning before I'm sick. So I'm not sure how that's going to cope with that.


----------



## donnarobinson

I am defo wondering where our energy is ! :( 
I'm the same in bed , leg cramps, can't get comfy ! Waking4 a wee and taking ages to get bk2 sleep. 

Luckily my little boy stil naps from about 12-2 but yday I went to have a nap while he was and probz managed to sleep about 30 mins . My oh does have him if I want to nap bt I rarely will I feel worse4 napping in the day most times. 
Hope we start getting some energy soon! X


wannabubba#4 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls. Hope ur feeling better today nikki. I'm so tired all the time . X
> 
> yeah where is the energy we are supposed to get in second tri Donna lol? - I am getting more fatigued with lack of sleep than anything else xxx Hope you get a rest today, does your little one nap; or does your DH take him and let you nap?
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't really have ms anymore, but every so often things make me gag. Yesterday I was walking home from the shop and randomly just felt like I was going to throw up!! I've read comments from quite a lot of people online that said they gag/dry heave when they are too hungry so maybe that was why!
It's horrible though to still get some sicky feelings every now and then! I thought it was gone!! 

Oh and I'm also wondering when the energy is coming back, it's supposed to come back in 2nd tri. So wonder when that's going to happen.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I'm still gagging aswell haven't been sick for a while now tho x


----------



## BaniVani

*Eltjuh-* I don't know why relatives want to make life more complicated than it already is. These are the type of people that should be kept at a nice distance. They are always the ones who are unhappy and envious of others who are well off or happy. 
Sorry you have a porcupine in the family! ;(


----------



## BaniVani

As far as the *MS*, I chew a lot of sugar-free gum. Always have it in my purse. I pop one in my mouth a few minutes after eating- seems to work. I stay away from tomatoes-including red sauces, peanuts and lactose in the evening and light on salty foods. Everyone is different though.


----------



## BaniVani

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Having a really hard day today! We wentto gettysburg last night w my class i teach to do a ghost hunt, we live 3 hrs away ... It started at 10 pm and was supposed to end at 11:30, but continued on until 1am...we had a blast but we didnt end up home til 4:30 am! Im exhausted, i slept 5 hrs but felt like 0! On top of it my entire body just hurts, my uterus, my back, my legs prob cuz we did about 3 hrs f walking... I feel like i just need to sleep all day...on top of it ive been sick all day w ms!:(. Sorty just feeling sorry for myself! Lol

_____________________________
Hope you feel better soon! Sounds like it was two days in one!

If I walk around for a few hours, the next day I'll wake up with a sore body-especially my legs and feet. I think I retain a lot of water and in the morning, it makes my legs feel like I've been in a fight the night before. To make things worse,er challenging, the Hubby:winkwink: wants to make love ALWAYS in the morning. So, me with the bloated legs and feet, stomach feeling like an over inflated balloon and him with no clue whatsoever~These days are not sexy :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## DecemberWait

13 weeks today and I'm finally up. 2lbs from pre-pregnancy! My bump is getting rounder :) HR was 163-167 this morning <3
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-01 06.41.102086897765.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LaDY

Aww love your bump DecemberWait!! xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

I've been having some odd feelings I don't think I've ever felt before, but I can't see it being baby, as it's too high.... 

It literally feels like something rolling/moving under your skin, but it's next to my belly button.... :shrug: So that would be too high for baby, but I have no idea what else it could be! Anyone recognize this??


----------



## DecemberWait

Eltjuh said:


> I've been having some odd feelings I don't think I've ever felt before, but I can't see it being baby, as it's too high....
> 
> It literally feels like something rolling/moving under your skin, but it's next to my belly button.... :shrug: So that would be too high for baby, but I have no idea what else it could be! Anyone recognize this??

Could it be gas?


----------



## Eltjuh

Dunno, don't think I've ever had it before, but I guess it must be, cause it's too high for baby!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm feeling those high rolls to ! :/ and I don't think its gas bt it cud be as ino its high4 baby . Ur not alone tho hun x


----------



## wavescrash

DecemberWait said:


> 13 weeks today and I'm finally up. 2lbs from pre-pregnancy! My bump is getting rounder :) HR was 163-167 this morning <3

Heart rate sounds like a girl's :) That's the range my first daughter was always in.


----------



## Mrs.B.

wavescrash said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks today and I'm finally up. 2lbs from pre-pregnancy! My bump is getting rounder :) HR was 163-167 this morning <3
> 
> Heart rate sounds like a girl's :) That's the range my first daughter was always in.Click to expand...

I'm not sure you can tell from heart rate, my girl was 126 at 16 weeks (the first time we heard it)


----------



## wavescrash

Mrs.B. said:


> wavescrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> 13 weeks today and I'm finally up. 2lbs from pre-pregnancy! My bump is getting rounder :) HR was 163-167 this morning <3
> 
> Heart rate sounds like a girl's :) That's the range my first daughter was always in.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure you can tell from heart rate, my girl was 126 at 16 weeks (the first time we heard it)Click to expand...

Oh definitely no guarantee but just going by the Old Wives' Tale and personal experience :)


----------



## wavescrash

Eltjuh said:


> I've been having some odd feelings I don't think I've ever felt before, but I can't see it being baby, as it's too high....
> 
> It literally feels like something rolling/moving under your skin, but it's next to my belly button.... :shrug: So that would be too high for baby, but I have no idea what else it could be! Anyone recognize this??

It could still be gas even though it's that high up because the uterus growing is pushing everything else up and around it so you tend to feel gas pains and bubbles in different places than normal :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

still sick and still cant sleep at night and very very tired during the day still! second tri... come on !!


----------



## DecemberWait

I don't care if it is a girl or a boy as long as it's healthy but it is weird I felt girl for the LONGEST time then suddenly started feeling boy a few days ago LOL...clearly I have no idea but I will find out on the 25th :)


----------



## wavescrash

DecemberWait said:


> I don't care if it is a girl or a boy as long as it's healthy but it is weird I felt girl for the LONGEST time then suddenly started feeling boy a few days ago LOL...clearly I have no idea but I will find out on the 25th :)

That's kinda how I was last time. I wanted a boy at first so I felt like it was a boy but around 15/16 weeks I realized I just really wanted another girl and from then on I just knew that's what I was having and sure enough, I was right.

This time I just have all boy feelings but I guess we'll see. I have my NT scan next Friday so I'm hoping for a decent nub shot to take a guess lol.


----------



## LaDY

Nikkilewis14 said:


> still sick and still cant sleep at night and very very tired during the day still! second tri... come on !!

Oh dear im sorry to hear your still feeling sick...its funny as i thought my sickness was going last week but since yesterday i haven't managed to keep anything down...im a littleworried as with my son my sickness continued through the entire pregnancy...are your symptoms much different from your first? xx


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh I'm crampy again most of today. Had a few sharp pains as well but I've been off my feet most of the day so I don't know what else to do to deal with them but it's pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well i honestly thout this pregnancy was diff because with ella i was sick from the get go, i refused all meats, didnt want to eat, broke out with pimples all of the time and had ms all the way through til the end...... I thought this pregnancy was different at first becayse i literally couldnt stop eating meats, chips, foods, everything i could get my hands on, and then......10 weeks hit and i got all the symptoms back from my first pregnancy...i broke out( although not as bad!) the ms and all day sickness started, im starting to refuse meats... It just seems like the same pregnancy now just started a little later.... Im def thinking a girl from my scan pic, although in the beginningi thought boy, now i just know its a girl! We find out sept 25th though!


----------



## DecemberWait

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Well i honestly thout this pregnancy was diff because with ella i was sick from the get go, i refused all meats, didnt want to eat, broke out with pimples all of the time and had ms all the way through til the end...... I thought this pregnancy was different at first becayse i literally couldnt stop eating meats, chips, foods, everything i could get my hands on, and then......10 weeks hit and i got all the symptoms back from my first pregnancy...i broke out( although not as bad!) the ms and all day sickness started, im starting to refuse meats... It just seems like the same pregnancy now just started a little later.... Im def thinking a girl from my scan pic, although in the beginningi thought boy, now i just know its a girl! We find out sept 25th though!


Our scans are on the same day :) Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sweet! U too!


----------



## Disneylovers

Nikki, december, our 16 week scan (well 15w 4 days) is on the 25th too! our Ob said we can find out the sex of baby then if we would like... um yes of course we want to! I want to go shopping for baby dresses or handsome little outfits hehe!

My parents are visiting for 3 weeks (2 weeks after our due date) and want us to have the baby baptised during their visit as they are stretching it coming out right after going home, they'll be visiting us over christmas/new years and will be back about 10 weeks later. Going to be fun with a 2 week old! But it's their first grandchild and they are stoked and really wanted to be here for baby's birth, they'd already booked their christmas trip here or they would have waited and they know how much I'm going to want them here. heck when I had my gallbladder attack on new years eve, I was in so much pain and so scared from the pain and needing emergency surgery that I needed hugs from my parents. I can see me being an emotional wreck in March LOL


----------



## ruby83

That sounds horrible Nikki, you poor thing! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Eltjuh

Disneylovers said:


> Nikki, december, our 16 week scan (well 15w 4 days) is on the 25th too! our Ob said we can find out the sex of baby then if we would like... um yes of course we want to! I want to go shopping for baby dresses or handsome little outfits hehe!
> 
> My parents are visiting for 3 weeks (2 weeks after our due date) and want us to have the baby baptised during their visit as they are stretching it coming out right after going home, they'll be visiting us over christmas/new years and will be back about 10 weeks later. Going to be fun with a 2 week old! But it's their first grandchild and they are stoked and really wanted to be here for baby's birth, they'd already booked their christmas trip here or they would have waited and they know how much I'm going to want them here. heck when I had my gallbladder attack on new years eve, I was in so much pain and so scared from the pain and needing emergency surgery that I needed hugs from my parents. I can see me being an emotional wreck in March LOL

Or a literally newborn!! My parents came over from Holland the day I went to hospital, and I had my son the next day so my parents were there! I bet that's what my son was waiting for :winkwink: 
I had lots of family over in the first week or 2.... which, looking at it now, was maybe a bit too much! Though my parents (and my aunty, who also came over soon after, with her kids) were really good and let me go to bed whenever I wanted and did my washing and cooking for me. But still at first I just stayed up because I felt like I should be there. I was crying every day and wasn't very happy at all, just put on a smile... Looking at it now hubby and I think I might've had a slight case of postnatal depression, but it's hard to see the difference between that and just being emotional and tired.

Anyway: If your parents are there when baby hasn't been born long, Please make sure you go to bed whenever you need/want to! And don't do too much, get them to cook your dinner and help with your washing etc! They're your parents, I'm sure they wouldn't mind!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope u feel better soon nikki x 
I had a gd nights sleep 4 a change & stil tired keep waking up on my bk tho x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Disneylovers said:


> Nikki, december, our 16 week scan (well 15w 4 days) is on the 25th too! our Ob said we can find out the sex of baby then if we would like... um yes of course we want to! I want to go shopping for baby dresses or handsome little outfits hehe!
> 
> My parents are visiting for 3 weeks (2 weeks after our due date) and want us to have the baby baptised during their visit as they are stretching it coming out right after going home, they'll be visiting us over christmas/new years and will be back about 10 weeks later. Going to be fun with a 2 week old! But it's their first grandchild and they are stoked and really wanted to be here for baby's birth, they'd already booked their christmas trip here or they would have waited and they know how much I'm going to want them here. heck when I had my gallbladder attack on new years eve, I was in so much pain and so scared from the pain and needing emergency surgery that I needed hugs from my parents. I can see me being an emotional wreck in March LOL

Lol- my SiL Bil and children planned to visit us a few weeks after LO was born, and planned to arrive just over 2weeks after due date. He was exactly 2week slate, I had to stay overnight in hospital as he was born too late for a 6hr discharge and the following day my relatives arrived. It was lovely to see them, but exhausting too -if anyone plans visiting this time so soon, I will be politely asking if they can leave it another few weeks lol (I don't mean regular visitors popping in for a cuppa and to see baby; just relatives form afar needing accommodation lol)

Am sure your parents will be nothing but helpful though, as Eltjuh says, remember to look after you in this time, if will be after they leave you suddenly feel deflated and exhausted and wish you had taken it easier xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls have been given antibiotics, I've got white cells and protein in my wee which indicates a water infection, he's sent my wee of for testing but said to take the antibioitics anyway because water infections can lead to miscarriages and that's really worried me x


----------



## BaniVani

Just finished a can of Pringles Chips in one day(Not naming the flavor for you gals with the MS). I was going to mention that I don't feel bad about it, but I'm just reading the Nutritional info on the back and errr I feel bad now-aww shucks. 

Hope you ladies are feeling better today. My MS seems to hit me at different times of the day.


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Hi girls have been given antibiotics, I've got white cells and protein in my wee which indicates a water infection, he's sent my wee of for testing but said to take the antibioitics anyway because water infections can lead to miscarriages and that's really worried me x

Donna hope you feel better soon; antibiotics for UTI should work fairly quickly and make you feel better soon, and should not put any risk to baby, keep an eye on your temperature, it is not good to have a raised temp in pregnancy (above 38C) which is common in any infection. (paracetemol is safe if you do) xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks donna. :) yeh I'd rather take them than stay with a uti , ! I'm sure they'll work quickly ill keep an eye on my temp I haven't felt hot tho that's good :) x


----------



## Eltjuh

BaniVani said:


> Just finished a can of Pringles Chips in one day(Not naming the flavor for you gals with the MS). I was going to mention that I don't feel bad about it, but I'm just reading the Nutritional info on the back and errr I feel bad now-aww shucks.
> 
> Hope you ladies are feeling better today. My MS seems to hit me at different times of the day.

Same here... well, I ate half yesterday and the other half today :haha: (the light green one if you're wondering! :winkwink:)
Don't feel bad about it. Just don't read the back :haha: You'll get it off after the baby is born - that's my philosophy at least.


----------



## DaTucker

So I had the Harmony test done and my sister, who is also pregnant and a nurse, keeps arguing with me that there's no way to tell the gender through a test like that. I show her proof on the internet, first hand experiences, heck even my two doctors are the ones who told me about it. But she says I'm full of crap and don't know what I'm talking about. I'm getting frustrated, but she'll see when my results come out. I guess the thought of newer technology blows people's minds.


----------



## DecemberWait

I think that with the harmony test they are looking for evidence of the Y chromosome in the mother's blood and if it isn't there then it's a girl...not exactly sure though? 

I guess the 25th is an auspicious date for our March Monkeys lol! 

Has anyone bought anything yet? I think I am going to wait until November/Black Friday to start buying unless I see sales in the mean time. I did start a registry though just to help me to remember what I want to buy :) I am one of the few weirdos probably who does NOT want a baby shower...I am going to throw a party a few months after the birth for everyone to come and meet bubs but otherwise I hate the idea of a baby shower...just not my style.


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, 
The 6 week holidays have kept me so busy with the kids I havent had time to come online much at all! 
I did a quick read back and I'm so pleased all the scans are going well.
We had out NT scan done last week (13+4) and my bloods taken. NT measurement was 1.6 but I'll need to wait up to two weeks for the combined results. Its the result I'm dreading the most.
Anterior placenta again, which is annoying but in the grand scheme of things not a big deal.
Feeling fat, not a baby bump in sight, which is gross, brought a couple of new tops to try and hide things. 
Next scan (20 week) will be around the 7th of October, just waiting for letter to confirm it.
Always feel guilty when I read how poorly you guys have been, I've been so lucky this time around.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I wont be buying anything for baby until we know what it is...i am not aving a baby shower this time since i had a huge one with my first! We have everything we need, minus clothes if its a boy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes i just wish the sickness would ease, i was up at 6am, 9am, and just again at 12:30p sick in the toilet! Im hkghly annoyed now.


----------



## DecemberWait

Yeah I will be eBaying all of the baby clothes you can get HUGE lots of clothes for so so cheap...once I know the gender I will start keeping an eye out for good deals. My morning sickness has let up a lot, I still feel sick first thing in the morning but that's it. Now I am just ravenous. I am going to make a list of healthy snacks and figure out what I can buy from the store to keep myself full without gaining a ton of weight.


----------



## LaDY

Hi all...at the risk of sounding really silly...i am 12 weeks tommorow...am i right to say after tommorow i can stop taking folic acid?? (i can remember a thing with the 1st!) 

Second question...i have my scan on Wednesday...when do you know the NT measurments? Do they tell you instantly or via letter? If letter how long did it take for your letter to arrive? xx


----------



## Eltjuh

You CAN stop taking the folic acid, but you can also keep taking it. It's upto you. I'm still taking my prenatal vitamins, mainly cause I've still got them, so might aswell take them. But also cause of the other vitamins that come with it I guess. I stopped taking them at 12 weeks when I was pregnant with my son though, mainly cause they were huge and I was really bad at taking pills at the time.

And after my scan I got a sheet of paper with all the info on it, that's supposed to go in your pregnancy notes. It said the size of the baby and NT measurement and also what my duedate was and what else was seen on the scan (she checked the heartbeat and stomach and brain etc. - All appeared normal, ofcourse that's all gonna be reviewed at the 20 week scan).
And if you opt for the blood test aswell, then you should get your results in a letter sometime after your scan. I was told I'd get a phonecall within 3 working days if something was wrong or if I was high risk, so in this case no news is good news! Haven't received the results of the test yet though. I think that can take a while for them to be sent through (it's been about 10 days for me so far)

Good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Bexter81

Yes just got my results in the post. I was also told that I would receive a phone call within 3 days too but I still held my breath reading the letter but thankfully low risk at less than 50000. I was happy for a moment then stress levels were back up worrying about the 20 week scan x


----------



## BaniVani

Eltjuh said:


> BaniVani said:
> 
> 
> Just finished a can of Pringles Chips in one day............
> 
> Same here... well, I ate half yesterday and the other half today :haha: (the light green one if you're wondering! :winkwink:)
> Don't feel bad about it. Just don't read the back :haha: You'll get it off after the baby is born - that's my philosophy at least.
> 
> Yes, same color of pringles:happydance: I am Just glad Italian super markets have a few American snacks!!! Going to New york for the first time at the end of this month. So many sights to see and things to do yet I keep thinking about two items: root bear floats and reeses peanut butter cups-non exsistent here. I think that's
> Why I haven't gained weight:thumbup: New York Here I Come! Pregnant lady with an appetite!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Eltjuh

Anyone else feeling uncomfortable, as if you're really bloated (even without eating lots)??? It honestly kinda hurt when I was walking around! 
Baby must be having a growthspurt and making my uterus expand more! :haha:


----------



## LaDY

Eltjuh said:


> You CAN stop taking the folic acid, but you can also keep taking it. It's upto you. I'm still taking my prenatal vitamins, mainly cause I've still got them, so might aswell take them. But also cause of the other vitamins that come with it I guess. I stopped taking them at 12 weeks when I was pregnant with my son though, mainly cause they were huge and I was really bad at taking pills at the time.
> 
> And after my scan I got a sheet of paper with all the info on it, that's supposed to go in your pregnancy notes. It said the size of the baby and NT measurement and also what my duedate was and what else was seen on the scan (she checked the heartbeat and stomach and brain etc. - All appeared normal, ofcourse that's all gonna be reviewed at the 20 week scan).
> And if you opt for the blood test aswell, then you should get your results in a letter sometime after your scan. I was told I'd get a phonecall within 3 working days if something was wrong or if I was high risk, so in this case no news is good news! Haven't received the results of the test yet though. I think that can take a while for them to be sent through (it's been about 10 days for me so far)
> 
> Good luck!! :hugs:

Thank you!! Feel like I know what to expect now! xx


----------



## LisK

Now I really want Pringles! I am so suggestable in second tri. If I see a food commercial on TV I immediately have to have whatever food is being advertised. 

Must. Buy. Pringles!


----------



## Eltjuh

oooooh..... I'm pretty sure I just felt baby!!! (twice!) It felt kinda weird, definitely a: 'huh? what was that?' kinda feeling. One of those things that makes you stop and think.... 
Hope I'm right and it IS baby... could really do with some reassurance again right now!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm due 12th March with no 2 - scan was Thursday just waiting for the blood test results now - hope all is ok :-/


----------



## Michellelove

hi im michelle im due on march 23 2014 :D


----------



## wavescrash

Eltjuh said:


> oooooh..... I'm pretty sure I just felt baby!!! (twice!) It felt kinda weird, definitely a: 'huh? what was that?' kinda feeling. One of those things that makes you stop and think....
> Hope I'm right and it IS baby... could really do with some reassurance again right now!

With my first I didn't feel her until she was bigger and kicking but with my second I felt her around 14 weeks because I knew what to "look" for. At first she felt like little bubbles popping down low lol.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Michellelove said:


> hi im michelle im due on march 23 2014 :D

Welcome Michelle. Great due date, that's my Moms birthday :flower:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Eltjuh said:


> Anyone else feeling uncomfortable, as if you're really bloated (even without eating lots)??? It honestly kinda hurt when I was walking around!
> Baby must be having a growthspurt and making my uterus expand more! :haha:

I noticed today during my DVD workout my belly was kinda getting in the way! Like overnight! I feel like I literally grew a bump in my sleep last night because I hadn't noticed it before. Jumping jacks are getting rough I'm thinking it may be time for some preggo/modified fitness DVD's, lol..


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Eltjuh said:


> oooooh..... I'm pretty sure I just felt baby!!! (twice!) It felt kinda weird, definitely a: 'huh? what was that?' kinda feeling. One of those things that makes you stop and think....
> Hope I'm right and it IS baby... could really do with some reassurance again right now!

I posted this last week, I swear I've been feeling baby too for a good week or so. It feels like morse code like she's telling me something, lol (tap tap, tap tap tap) tee hee


----------



## ruby83

Michellelove said:


> hi im michelle im due on march 23 2014 :D

Welcome Michelle


----------



## wavescrash

I'm assuming it's just normal stretching/growing pains but I've been so super-achy and crampy the last 2 or 3 days. It gets better for a bit and then comes back. I have a backache on top of that PLUS sciatica. Pretty sure I'm only going on 13 weeks and shouldn't have so much to complain about lol. But I imagine it's probably because this is my 3rd pregnancy and they say each time cramps are more intense, aches are more early and frequent, etc. I just want to lay in bed all day lol.

Instead I get to work 8 hour days on my feet, 40 hours a week. BOOOO.


----------



## LaDY

Michellelove said:


> hi im michelle im due on march 23 2014 :D

:wave: Welcome and congrats xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls. Been on the phone to the drs today I'm having a scan today to reasure me , with having the water infection I've been worrying . There at 3.45x


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm sure everything will be just fine Donna :) I definitely love my doppler for that reason, I listen to the baby for abut thirty seconds each morning and it totally sets my mind at ease for the day. Can't wait till I can feel him or her and get big enough to feel more pregnant lol. I think a lot or most of my bump is from bloat and relaxed intestines rather than baby...awkward chubby stage.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Eltjuh said:


> Anyone else feeling uncomfortable, as if you're really bloated (even without eating lots)??? It honestly kinda hurt when I was walking around!
> Baby must be having a growthspurt and making my uterus expand more! :haha:

I can also feel that pressure in my lower abdomen I wonder what it is :wacko:


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it's round ligament pain... I read it online somewhere last night. Was gone soon after I'd written about it though! Had my dinner and once that was digesting a bit it went. But it definitely wasn't just bloatedness, as it started before I had my dinner.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i get the pressure down low too under my flubby bump... but usually when i go to bed i wake up and its not as achey... or i notice if i hold my pee too long it starts to ache too... you have to think all your organs inside are all shifting and making way... there is this one website (wish i could think of it off of the top of my head!) but it shows you where your organs go when your uterus is growing.. its pretty neat and amazing what our body does!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://www.msichicago.org/whats-he...our-beginning/make-room-for-baby/interactive/


here it is.


----------



## LisK

Haha I have seen that before. So crazy!


----------



## JessesGirl29

The bak of my pelvis and tailbone have been hurting me moderately lately. Only when Im at work and usually after about three hours of my busy day so Im sure I know the culprit. I have a rear tilted uterus so I not sure if that's why my ass is hurting more than my belly or that's just what it is.

I've really been struggling. My OH is on a road trip that I didn't want him to go on and I'm actually at the point where I plan to buy another bed on Thursday when I'm paid and move in to another room in the house. He's a pot smoker and for months I've been sitting bored out of my mind and feeling like it doesn't even matter Im there. He hasn't sent anything but a Facebook message since Friday night and pictures are going up from his friend of him on top of a mountain in Banff and tagging them at a bar. My OH and I lived together in Banff and broke up there and the friend he's travelling with picked up the phone one night after about a month of trying to call my OH nightly post breakup and told me he thought I was a piece of crap loser who needed to get a life.
I didn't want him to go on this trip, he didn't have money for it and now I'm having to sit at home alone and see these pictures and everything it's bringing up feels so devasting Ive never cried so much in my life. I think I'm just really and truely done.
I'm financially screwed right now because I picked a low paying but stress free job after almost a year TTC and I couldn't live alone now and have money for baby and me especially once Im off on maternity leave but now I plan to leave maternity leave early, get my myself a great paying job with my degree where I can afford daycare and rent solo, accept my life mistakes and make the best life I can. Until then, I can set myself up in the spare bedroom and he can go f*ck himself. /endpreggorant


----------



## donnarobinson

I got there and they didn't even scan me just checked my wee for an infection what thje doctor did yday I was not happy at all x


----------



## wannabubba#4

JessesGirl29 said:


> The bak of my pelvis and tailbone have been hurting me moderately lately. Only when Im at work and usually after about three hours of my busy day so Im sure I know the culprit. I have a rear tilted uterus so I not sure if that's why my ass is hurting more than my belly or that's just what it is.
> 
> I've really been struggling. My OH is on a road trip that I didn't want him to go on and I'm actually at the point where I plan to buy another bed on Thursday when I'm paid and move in to another room in the house. He's a pot smoker and for months I've been sitting bored out of my mind and feeling like it doesn't even matter Im there. He hasn't sent anything but a Facebook message since Friday night and pictures are going up from his friend of him on top of a mountain in Banff and tagging them at a bar. My OH and I lived together in Banff and broke up there and the friend he's travelling with picked up the phone one night after about a month of trying to call my OH nightly post breakup and told me he thought I was a piece of crap loser who needed to get a life.
> I didn't want him to go on this trip, he didn't have money for it and now I'm having to sit at home alone and see these pictures and everything it's bringing up feels so devasting Ive never cried so much in my life. I think I'm just really and truely done.
> I'm financially screwed right now because I picked a low paying but stress free job after almost a year TTC and I couldn't live alone now and have money for baby and me especially once Im off on maternity leave but now I plan to leave maternity leave early, get my myself a great paying job with my degree where I can afford daycare and rent solo, accept my life mistakes and make the best life I can. Until then, I can set myself up in the spare bedroom and he can go f*ck himself. /endpreggorant

What an arse!! Hope you are okay hun, and if you decide to work it out then I hope all goes well for you, but if you do decide to go alone -you can do it and I bet you are a brilliant role model for your child xxx


----------



## BaniVani

So I just went to pee and had a streak of light pink to reddish discharge. I put a panty liner on and now I seem to have a small amount of light pink discharge. I haven't had any pain today....I'm worried. Going to call my doctor and see if I should go the ER--had an early Miscarriage months ago and can't help but be paranoid. Say a prayer for me gals


----------



## LisK

BaniVani said:


> So I just went to pee and had a streak of light pink to reddish discharge. I put a panty liner on and now I seem to have a small amount of light pink discharge. I haven't had any pain today....I'm worried. Going to call my doctor and see if I should go the ER--had an early Miscarriage months ago and can't help but be paranoid. Say a prayer for me gals

I hope it is nothing! Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## waiting4damon

I am so EXCITED! Just bought my first 3 cloth diapers for the new baby! I didn't cloth diaper the first 6 weeks or so with my daughter because the Bumgenius 4.0 was HUGE on her. I ordered Bumgenius AIO Newborns! So stoked. Going to be starting to slowly get things for baby...

https://https://www.cottonbabies.com/popup_image.php?pID=2793

<3 :)

Anyone else buying things yet?


----------



## waiting4damon

Saying many prayers for you and baby BaniVani; you and baby will be just fine. <3 <3
Best of luck--I hope you can get a scan to reassure you. xo


----------



## JessesGirl29

BaniVani said:


> So I just went to pee and had a streak of light pink to reddish discharge. I put a panty liner on and now I seem to have a small amount of light pink discharge. I haven't had any pain today....I'm worried. Going to call my doctor and see if I should go the ER--had an early Miscarriage months ago and can't help but be paranoid. Say a prayer for me gals

Keeping everything crossed for you. Light spotting and no pain sounds positive... :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Hope everything is alright BaniVani!!! 
We were just talking about this happening to a friend of mine when she was pregnant, and she was perfectly fine and so was her baby (who's now 2.5!). She was saying what happened with her was the membranes separating. 
Try to take comfort in the fact that you're already past 12 weeks! 
:hugs: Keep us updated!!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

waiting4damon said:


> I am so EXCITED! Just bought my first 3 cloth diapers for the new baby! I didn't cloth diaper the first 6 weeks or so with my daughter because the Bumgenius 4.0 was HUGE on her. I ordered Bumgenius AIO Newborns! So stoked. Going to be starting to slowly get things for baby...
> 
> https://https://www.cottonbabies.com/popup_image.php?pID=2793
> 
> <3 :)
> 
> Anyone else buying things yet?

I'm guilty too. Since I know what I'm having already I figured I could start buying and got two of the cutest outfits, one with zebras and the other with owls, my two favorite animals...both make references to " Mommy" on the onesies in the sets. Dad says the next outfit I buy better say something about daddy or he's taking the card from me, lol!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Anyone else suffering massive migraines or tension headaches? Tylenol wasnt touching me and after 3 days i had to take an ibprofren...within 45 mins it was gone. I know its advised against but i didnt know what else to do! When i go to the doctor im going to ask what else i can do...showers only help for about 20 mins, massage from my husband only helps for the time being, agh...its awful!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg i just had a menthol epsom salt bath hubby drew up for me! Omg! Amazing! It felt like my muscles just relaxed immediately when i got in! The mixture of the extremely hot water and bath salts completely relaxed me and forthe first time in weeks my body doesnt ache whilei lay in bed! Now i know whatim doing a few tmes a week! Oh a plus is that my skins super smooth :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Anyone else suffering massive migraines or tension headaches? Tylenol wasnt touching me and after 3 days i had to take an ibprofren...within 45 mins it was gone. I know its advised against but i didnt know what else to do! When i go to the doctor im going to ask what else i can do...showers only help for about 20 mins, massage from my husband only helps for the time being, agh...its awful!

I had bad headaches in my last pregnancy and acupuncture helped me alot :) hope you get to feeling better :)


----------



## waiting4damon

Have any of you second time or multiple time moms successfully used the Chinese Gender Prediction Chart? Looking at it as far as my first child, I was 21 years old at the time; conceived in October--the chart predicted a gender of female, which my daughter is. :)
Anyways, I was so excited tonight when I saw that the chart predicted male for this baby, given maternal age and month of conception. ;) I guess only time will tell.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. I was sick this morning , 1st time in a while . I feel ok now tho. My headaches seem to be easing now to altho I do have one now. There not everyday like the was. ! Can't believe I'm 15 weeks tomoz ! 2 weeks till midwife and 5 weeks til scan :) x


----------



## donnarobinson

Mine said boy for my son so was right and its saying boy this time as well x 
I don't believe in it think its just coicindence when its right as it was wrong4 my cousin but fun 2 do x


waiting4damon said:


> Have any of you second time or multiple time moms successfully used the Chinese Gender Prediction Chart? Looking at it as far as my first child, I was 21 years old at the time; conceived in October--the chart predicted a gender of female, which my daughter is. :)
> Anyways, I was so excited tonight when I saw that the chart predicted male for this baby, given maternal age and month of conception. ;) I guess only time will tell.


----------



## loulabump

It was right for me with my son and predicts a girl this time.. who knows :)


----------



## ruby83

BaniVani said:


> So I just went to pee and had a streak of light pink to reddish discharge. I put a panty liner on and now I seem to have a small amount of light pink discharge. I haven't had any pain today....I'm worried. Going to call my doctor and see if I should go the ER--had an early Miscarriage months ago and can't help but be paranoid. Say a prayer for me gals

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## LaDY

Thinking of you BaniVani...hope all is ok :hugs: 

Have any of you had such bad morning sickness that you can't keep fluids down? I have a ultrasound at 12pm and i really can't stomach drinking anything...its terrible...the through of it is making me wretch already! :sick: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

BaniVani - hope all isi okay with you and bubs -please keep us updated, thinking of you xx

Nikki- Your headaches sound so horrible, maybe medication with codeine it would help (dont know what is in Tylenol ) Codeine although not recommended in pregnancy IS safe with doctor advice - I had to take it frequently last pregnancy due to SPD pain, I coped generally on paracetemol, but had to take codeine when I was practically in tears from the pain. I would not take brufen (ibuprofen) regularly ( one dose should be fine) as it can cause problems later in pregnancy like low amniotic fluid or heart defects xxx

I tried Chinese prediction with all mine, 3 right 1 wrong, If I remember correctly lol xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omg i just had a menthol epsom salt bath hubby drew up for me! Omg! Amazing! It felt like my muscles just relaxed immediately when i got in! The mixture of the extremely hot water and bath salts completely relaxed me and forthe first time in weeks my body doesnt ache whilei lay in bed! Now i know whatim doing a few tmes a week! Oh a plus is that my skins super smooth :)

You know you're not supposed to have really hot baths right?? Just thought I'd mention it. I think it's ok as long as you don't get dizzy because of it or feel too hot (cause you're not supposed to raise your body temperature too much!)
I doubt one really hot bath is really bad, but just thought I'd let you know, for future reference.


----------



## Eltjuh

waiting4damon said:


> Have any of you second time or multiple time moms successfully used the Chinese Gender Prediction Chart? Looking at it as far as my first child, I was 21 years old at the time; conceived in October--the chart predicted a gender of female, which my daughter is. :)
> Anyways, I was so excited tonight when I saw that the chart predicted male for this baby, given maternal age and month of conception. ;) I guess only time will tell.

No, mine said girl for my son, but this time it's saying boy, so maybe for me it's just the opposite of what the Chinese gender prediction says :winkwink: (hope so! :haha:)


Nikki, don't worry too much about taking ibuprofen, I mean, don't take it all the time. But when I was pregnant with my son my MIL said it was ok to take ibuprofen, and considering she's had 6 kids of her own I thought she'd know.... until I read online that you're not supposed to and I cried my eyes out cause I was scared that something would go wrong! But my son is perfectly fine, so it didn't have any effect on him! I think the best time to take it is in 2nd trimester though, I'm pretty sure it's a definite NO NO in 3rd tri.


----------



## DecemberWait

Has anyone else stopped progesterone recently? I stopped mine at 13w even tho my Dr said I only needed to take it till 12. Feel kinda nervous but baby continues to sound great on the doppler. I'm not sure if I ever even truly needed it to begin with tho it was nice feeling like I had a safety net for awhile.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh eltjuh im not too worried about the hot bath because half my body sticks out of the water anyway lmao... No where near dizzy, just enough to soak my back, hips and neck area :)

Im going to speak to my doc about getting something for headaches when they get really bad !


----------



## LaDY

Hi laies...i had my scan today!! Everything is fine...feels so real now :cloud9: x


----------



## Eltjuh

Just got my NT/blood results back. Risk is at 1:1500, so that's pretty good I reckon! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol eltjuh fab results- I got a letter from my obstetric services today , says 

test for Down Syndrome - Fetus1 low risk

AND THAT IS ALL lol

Doesn't like to give anything away does he ? haha -I can spk to my midwife about my actual results at next appointment - thought it would mention other chromosomal risks too, but no news is good news I suppose and I haven't received a phone call from them so must be okay


----------



## LaDY

What is normal for the NT?...mine measured 1.9mm...is this ok?


----------



## wannabubba#4

LaDY said:


> What is normal for the NT?...mine measured 1.9mm...is this ok?

Yep that is normal! Mine was 1.6 and I was told anything under 3 is normal. Have seen threads on here where NT was even 9.5 and baby had no chromosomal abnormality too. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Mine was 1.7mm and I think the normal range is anything upto 3.5mm


----------



## BaniVani

*UPDATE:* All is well, thank God. Went to *see my doctor* and she did see a lot of reddish discharge-brownish and dots of bright red- but it was coming from a small tear somewhere pass the cervix. Said it should heal and not to worry. Baby is okay. I got to see the baby's long legs. Still looks like it enjoys several yoga positions They think it's a Boy, but it's hard to tell at 14 weeks. Thanks for your prayers and well wishes!!!!


----------



## LisK

So glad everything is okay!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

waiting4damon said:


> Have any of you second time or multiple time moms successfully used the Chinese Gender Prediction Chart? Looking at it as far as my first child, I was 21 years old at the time; conceived in October--the chart predicted a gender of female, which my daughter is. :)
> Anyways, I was so excited tonight when I saw that the chart predicted male for this baby, given maternal age and month of conception. ;) I guess only time will tell.

The Chinese Gender Predictor was right last time and this time for me. Also the needle trick on the string. Could be coincidence, I dunno. But it's always fun :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls. I've got a terrible headache today. Paractomol aint doing nothing and I feel sick.. So glad all is ok ban vani x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh donna o understand the headache, mine just came bak :/


----------



## ClaireJ23

Eltjuh said:


> Mine was 1.7mm and I think the normal range is anything upto 3.5mm

Depends on the age of the foetus, a thicker measurement is allowed if you have the test at 13 weeks instead of 11 for example.


----------



## Disneylovers

Home from our 12w scan, baby is measuring 12w 6d, the NT measurement was 1.57mm and we got a DVD of baby chilling out in there! 2 weeks till my blood test results come in (although it's 3 till we hear anything if everything comes back normal). Dr asked us if we had any thoughts on baby's gender, I think boy, hubby thinks girl.... dr did a little raised eyebrow at my guess and then a smile, but said he can't tell for sure this early and wont confirm until our next appt with him in 6 weeks to conclude the screening scans.

Baby gave us a little wave then as the Dr switched from abdominal to internal baby flipped to face down, guess he/she wanted to say cheese for the video :D
 



Attached Files:







7.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 8









5.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 10









3 - Copy.JPG
File size: 98.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw I wish I had a dvd of my 2 wk scan with this one!! I think mine was kinda ruined by the stressful day we had. Cause we literally went to hospital had the scan done and after that we had to go straight to the trainstation to make our 3hr train journey to get the keys to our new place. It was a very long day and I feel like all of that kinda took away from the joy of the scan! I remember being SOOOO happy after my first scan with my little boy and I couldn't stop thinking about it all day and couldn't stop smiling. Whereas this one felt kinda routine and I can hardly remember it now!! (it's only been 2 weeks since I had it!) :cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs: Eltjuh! I was bummed at our first scan in the ER at almost 6 weeks because we didn't get a picture, I didn't care that you couldn't see baby (just the sac and yolk), it would have been at least some proof we had baby for a short while if we had lost him/her at that point. Felt rushed out of the U/S room and was left for a good 2 hours with no answers until I just before I was discharged (they waited to give me the report until my blood test results came back). I still think it was the cyst that caused the bleeding and happily it wasn't on todays scan!

I'm glad that's behind us and thankfully baby is still here, doing flips from side to side :happydance: ... https://youtu.be/uSQFFiL8Iao


----------



## loulabump

Morning all! Happy scan day to all having their 12w scans today! Can't believe our day is finally here! I'm so excited I couldn't sleep last night and after finally dropping off I woke up very early.. laid in bed for a while telling myself it was too early to get up then finally thinking "screw it" so I'm up and about at 6:30am today.. my scan isn't until 1:30pm :haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

Hey ladies :) haven't been on here in a while... I'm in 2nd tri and I am starting to relax now lol We find out what the baby is next Thursday :) I am so excited!!


----------



## mummy2o

BaniVani said:


> *UPDATE:* All is well, thank God. Went to *see my doctor* and she did see a lot of reddish discharge-brownish and dots of bright red- but it was coming from a small tear somewhere pass the cervix. Said it should heal and not to worry. Baby is okay. I got to see the baby's long legs. Still looks like it enjoys several yoga positions They think it's a Boy, but it's hard to tell at 14 weeks. Thanks for your prayers and well wishes!!!!

Glad everything went well.



Disneylovers said:


> Home from our 12w scan, baby is measuring 12w 6d, the NT measurement was 1.57mm and we got a DVD of baby chilling out in there! 2 weeks till my blood test results come in (although it's 3 till we hear anything if everything comes back normal). Dr asked us if we had any thoughts on baby's gender, I think boy, hubby thinks girl.... dr did a little raised eyebrow at my guess and then a smile, but said he can't tell for sure this early and wont confirm until our next appt with him in 6 weeks to conclude the screening scans.
> 
> Baby gave us a little wave then as the Dr switched from abdominal to internal baby flipped to face down, guess he/she wanted to say cheese for the video :D

Sounds like a cheeky March monkey alright. Glad the scan went well!



loulabump said:


> Morning all! Happy scan day to all having their 12w scans today! Can't believe our day is finally here! I'm so excited I couldn't sleep last night and after finally dropping off I woke up very early.. laid in bed for a while telling myself it was too early to get up then finally thinking "screw it" so I'm up and about at 6:30am today.. my scan isn't until 1:30pm :haha:

Haha. I wish I could do that. I was in bed at 10.30 and up at 7! Good luck on the scan.



J_Lynn said:


> Hey ladies :) haven't been on here in a while... I'm in 2nd tri and I am starting to relax now lol We find out what the baby is next Thursday :) I am so excited!!

I'm in 2nd tri tomorrow. Can't wait! Any idea what the baby is already?

AFM after enrolling into college yesterday, I decided to tell the head of access that I was pregnant purely as college need to know. She suggested that I drop out and do it next year. I don't really want to wait another year and just want to get on with it, plus the fact I've paid over the £3400 which I won't get back if I drop out. I'm inclined to do it. I'm know I'm not the first person who studied and had a baby and I'm sure I won't be the last.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. 

I'm 15 weels today l orange :) x 
Good luck on scans :) x


----------



## HappyHome

Had my MW appointment today, all good and got to hear heartbeat too :) 154bpm. 
Got my results back 1:10000 much better than the 1:2500 I had with dd3. Measurement was 1.6 (at 13+4) I'm 31. Just incase anyone was looking for some info.

As for the Chinese Gender Prediction it's been correct for my last 3 and this time 6/9 different links say girl again.
Still hear nothing from the VBAC clinic or Consultant and I'm hoping i won't. 

Waiting4damon, are you seeing anyone for VBAC? Are you thinking of doing any VBAC hypnotherapy?
I'm still hoping for a home birth but today's midwife (different from last time) didnt look too optimistic either. 
Looking forward to getting my 20wk scan date through.


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn said:


> Hey ladies :) haven't been on here in a while... I'm in 2nd tri and I am starting to relax now lol We find out what the baby is next Thursday :) I am so excited!!

Is it a private scan? Most sonographers don't guarantee a gender guess until at least 16 weeks...Or are you getting a dna test done? Good luck :)


----------



## DecemberWait

I feel like I still have a UTI but when I pee which is constantly a fairly good amount comes out so maybe it's normal...I have an appt with my OB tmrw so she can look at my white blood cells then.


----------



## BaniVani

mummy2o

AFM after enrolling into college yesterday, I decided to tell the head of access that I was pregnant purely as college need to know. She suggested that I drop out and do it next year. I don't really want to wait another year and just want to get on with it, plus the fact I've paid over the £3400 which I won't get back if I drop out. I'm inclined to do it. I'm know I'm not the first person who studied and had a baby and I'm sure I won't be the last.[/QUOTE]

Good for you,you can do it! I think it will keep your mind occupied too. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wannabubba#4

mummy2o - go for it! Whilst I was going my nursing degree, one of my student colleagues had 2 babies and managed to complete the 3year course; so yeah go for it! Good for you, and don't let this silly woman put you off. 

xxx


----------



## LaDY

HappyHome said:


> Had my MW appointment today, all good and got to hear heartbeat too :) 154bpm.
> Got my results back 1:10000 much better than the 1:2500 I had with dd3. Measurement was 1.6 (at 13+4) I'm 31. Just incase anyone was looking for some info.
> 
> As for the Chinese Gender Prediction it's been correct for my last 3 and this time 6/9 different links say girl again.
> Still hear nothing from the VBAC clinic or Consultant and I'm hoping i won't.
> 
> Waiting4damon, are you seeing anyone for VBAC? Are you thinking of doing any VBAC hypnotherapy?
> I'm still hoping for a home birth but today's midwife (different from last time) didnt look too optimistic either.
> Looking forward to getting my 20wk scan date through.

Glad your results came back good :hugs: 

Who do you see regarding VBAC? This is something I really want! xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I haven't got a water infection , results come bk clear bt midwife told me to keep taking my antibiotics cuz I cud of had a slight one x


----------



## LisK

mummy2o said:


> AFM after enrolling into college yesterday, I decided to tell the head of access that I was pregnant purely as college need to know. She suggested that I drop out and do it next year. I don't really want to wait another year and just want to get on with it, plus the fact I've paid over the £3400 which I won't get back if I drop out. I'm inclined to do it. I'm know I'm not the first person who studied and had a baby and I'm sure I won't be the last.

You should definitely go for it! My sister had a baby while working part time as a doctor and attending law school. You can totally do it!


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :) haven't been on here in a while... I'm in 2nd tri and I am starting to relax now lol We find out what the baby is next Thursday :) I am so excited!!
> 
> Is it a private scan? Most sonographers don't guarantee a gender guess until at least 16 weeks...Or are you getting a dna test done? Good luck :)Click to expand...

It is, we were going to do it at my doctors office but the 4D Sneek Peek place in town gives a bracelet and color pictures and a DVD of the baby moving, so we decided to go there instead and then I rescheduled my OB appointment for the following week.

DNA test? What would that be for? I already know who the baby belongs to so I don't guess I need that LOL


----------



## Eltjuh

J_Lynn said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :) haven't been on here in a while... I'm in 2nd tri and I am starting to relax now lol We find out what the baby is next Thursday :) I am so excited!!
> 
> Is it a private scan? Most sonographers don't guarantee a gender guess until at least 16 weeks...Or are you getting a dna test done? Good luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> It is, we were going to do it at my doctors office but the 4D Sneek Peek place in town gives a bracelet and color pictures and a DVD of the baby moving, so we decided to go there instead and then I rescheduled my OB appointment for the following week.
> 
> DNA test? What would that be for? I already know who the baby belongs to so I don't guess I need that LOLClick to expand...

I think she meant DNA test to find out whether it's a boy or a girl. Cause as Decemberwait said they don't usually do gender scans before 16 weeks and you'll be 15+3 (right??) :flower:


----------



## loulabump

Hello all - my god its been a long day! 3+ hours at the hospital! Thought I was only going for a scan but after that I also saw my endocrinologist, midwife and obstetrician. Told I need to see them at the hospital every two weeks and a blood test each time :cry:

I'm sure ill get used to it and I know its for the best of course!

Don't know if you wanna change my due date based on this scan as the one I gave you was a total guestimate as I really had no idea when my lmp was so scan puts me at 11+5 with an edd of march 22nd

Heres the scan of our sweet little baby

https://i43.tinypic.com/kb2ccl.jpg


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :) haven't been on here in a while... I'm in 2nd tri and I am starting to relax now lol We find out what the baby is next Thursday :) I am so excited!!
> 
> Is it a private scan? Most sonographers don't guarantee a gender guess until at least 16 weeks...Or are you getting a dna test done? Good luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> It is, we were going to do it at my doctors office but the 4D Sneek Peek place in town gives a bracelet and color pictures and a DVD of the baby moving, so we decided to go there instead and then I rescheduled my OB appointment for the following week.
> 
> DNA test? What would that be for? I already know who the baby belongs to so I don't guess I need that LOLClick to expand...

Yeah I meant Materni21 or Harmony which are both blood tests that can determine gender as early as 10 weeks. Just very surprised they are scanning you before 16 weeks but hopefully you will get an accurate result :)


----------



## DecemberWait

loulabump said:


> Hello all - my god its been a long day! 3+ hours at the hospital! Thought I was only going for a scan but after that I also saw my endocrinologist, midwife and obstetrician. Told I need to see them at the hospital every two weeks and a blood test each time :cry:
> 
> I'm sure ill get used to it and I know its for the best of course!
> 
> Don't know if you wanna change my due date based on this scan as the one I gave you was a total guestimate as I really had no idea when my lmp was so scan puts me at 11+5 with an edd of march 22nd
> 
> Heres the scan of our sweet little baby
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/kb2ccl.jpg

Congrats on a good scan :) Sorry about the blood work but baby will be here before you know it!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hello ladies! I haven't been on here is A LONG time.. have been super busy with the boys going back to school and wrapping up my horse showing season. Made it to 2nd Tri!! Yay! That is super exciting. Had an elective U/S and tech said she is 80% sure we are having our first little girl! So extra exciting!! We had a ton of girls names picked out so we are still trying to decide on just one! I have everything crossed that no little appendages will pop up in the next three weeks when I have my official gender scan at the OB office. How is everyone else doing! :)


----------



## LisK

CountryMomma said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't been on here is A LONG time.. have been super busy with the boys going back to school and wrapping up my horse showing season. Made it to 2nd Tri!! Yay! That is super exciting. Had an elective U/S and tech said she is 80% sure we are having our first little girl! So extra exciting!! We had a ton of girls names picked out so we are still trying to decide on just one! I have everything crossed that no little appendages will pop up in the next three weeks when I have my official gender scan at the OB office. How is everyone else doing! :)

What kind of horses do you have? I used to own a Morgan mate but she passed a few years ago.


----------



## JessesGirl29

I feel like I want to apologize to everyone for being so hormonal and crazy with everything during first trimester. :blush: you ladies have been great but I've been acting like an episode of the Jerry Springer show and just this last couple of days I've literally felt more evened out and normal and like myself. The hormones have been nuts for me, I always go PMS where I feel like my life is spinning out of control and nothing will ever be okay but I've been realizing I have a lot to be thankful for and I need to relax and enjoy this special time in my life. 
I went and bought a pregnancy journal tonight so I can slow down, breathe, relax and enjoy before everything goes by. 
Thank you ladies for listening to the rants with kind words :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

NT scan and bloodwork at 12:00 tomorrow afternoon. So anxious! Last time I saw the little bean, it looked like my avatar picture to the left so I'm really excited to see the growth/changes :) And hopefully bring home a picture to analyze and guess at a gender lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh jesse do not feel bad at all! Sometimes i take things way out of proportion and blow up on ppl bc the hormones are all over the place and all i want to do is scream and cry at the same time! Then the next day u think about how u acted and say to yourself, omg im a total whack job lol. Its normal!

Hopeully all of our hormones settle down in the next few weeks!


----------



## wavescrash

So my NT scan is tomorrow and I grabbed my order forms so that I could Mapquest directions and was reading over them. I noticed it right away the day I got the forms but forgot all about it - the stupid nurse wrote the wrong due date down on my forms.

I was originally due March 12th going by LMP & ovulation date. Bean was measuring behind a few days so the OB decided to change my due date to March 20 (I'm not changing it unless tomorrow's scan still measures behind because the early scans can be so inaccurate for dating.) So I was annoyed enough that the OB changed my due date by over a week but then the stupid nurse wrote down my due date as March 21. Now... 1 day isn't a huge deal except it's already 8 days more than my actual due date and she's trying to add even more days.

I know it's no big deal and whatever the scan says tomorrow for measurements is what we should go by and if the OB is right and 3/20 is my new date, then so be it but don't add more days when it's not necessary.

And I hope it's not an issue with the place/people doing the scan tomorrow.


----------



## mummy2o

JessesGirl29 said:


> I feel like I want to apologize to everyone for being so hormonal and crazy with everything during first trimester. :blush: you ladies have been great but I've been acting like an episode of the Jerry Springer show and just this last couple of days I've literally felt more evened out and normal and like myself. The hormones have been nuts for me, I always go PMS where I feel like my life is spinning out of control and nothing will ever be okay but I've been realizing I have a lot to be thankful for and I need to relax and enjoy this special time in my life.
> I went and bought a pregnancy journal tonight so I can slow down, breathe, relax and enjoy before everything goes by.
> Thank you ladies for listening to the rants with kind words :hugs:

I'm still all hormonal. I had a big go at my OH yesterday purely as he didn't wash my dressing gown, ate my sons mac and cheese and just really stupid stuff. The way I was carrying on it was like the end of the world! :haha: So he's washing it today and buying some more mac and cheese. I still cry over everything, not as much as I use to, but its still there.



loulabump said:


> Hello all - my god its been a long day! 3+ hours at the hospital! Thought I was only going for a scan but after that I also saw my endocrinologist, midwife and obstetrician. Told I need to see them at the hospital every two weeks and a blood test each time :cry:
> 
> I'm sure ill get used to it and I know its for the best of course!
> 
> Don't know if you wanna change my due date based on this scan as the one I gave you was a total guestimate as I really had no idea when my lmp was so scan puts me at 11+5 with an edd of march 22nd
> 
> Heres the scan of our sweet little baby
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/kb2ccl.jpg

So cute. Sorry about the bloods but as you said, its for the best.

Thank you ladies for all your words of wisdom. I can't believe someone had 2 babies whilst studying. I think 1 will finish me off. I'm sure I'll complete the course. It wasn't to bad yesterday with my first day of lessons. It really just breaks up my day instead of worrying about if baby is ok!


----------



## loulabump

Morning all, how is everyone feeling?

I've been getting some girly vibes since my scan yesterday... don't get me wrong I am absolutely useless at gender guessing but when I look at my scan I just think girl (maybe wishful thinking because I would love one of each!) So I posted my scan in the gender prediction section to see if anyone thought the same but all replies so far have said boy! I don't get it! I can't see a nub (or maybe I just don't know what I'm looking at) and I don't know anything about the skull theory so my vibes could just be totally off I guess!! I really wouldn't mind either way though, a little brother for Ryan would be lovely too :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. . :) hope ur all well.
I've got a right headache got a busy day today gotta do the food shop. How fun lol, 

And I thought I was having a girl to but I think my babies skull looks boyish and every1 barr one said boy on gender prediction. Time will tell. Only 5 weeks x


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

my scan yesterday went okayish

Baby was moving so much that doc couldnt get clear scan pic. I just saw legs kicking and little hands waving with tiny fingers on them. :cloud9:

NT measured 1.6mm and I tested negative for downs :thumbup:

My next scan is 10 October so we hoping on finding out the gender.

Hope all you ladies are doing great :flower:


----------



## Blessedbaby

loulabump said:


> Morning all, how is everyone feeling?
> 
> I've been getting some girly vibes since my scan yesterday... don't get me wrong I am absolutely useless at gender guessing but when I look at my scan I just think girl (maybe wishful thinking because I would love one of each!) So I posted my scan in the gender prediction section to see if anyone thought the same but all replies so far have said boy! I don't get it! I can't see a nub (or maybe I just don't know what I'm looking at) and I don't know anything about the skull theory so my vibes could just be totally off I guess!! I really wouldn't mind either way though, a little brother for Ryan would be lovely too :)




donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls. . :) hope ur all well.
> I've got a right headache got a busy day today gotta do the food shop. How fun lol,
> 
> And I thought I was having a girl to but I think my babies skull looks boyish and every1 barr one said boy on gender prediction. Time will tell. Only 5 weeks x

i have also been having girly vibes but I think its only coz we want a little girl so bad LOL

but as long as baby is healthy we will take either sex we get


----------



## J_Lynn

Eltjuh said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :) haven't been on here in a while... I'm in 2nd tri and I am starting to relax now lol We find out what the baby is next Thursday :) I am so excited!!
> 
> Is it a private scan? Most sonographers don't guarantee a gender guess until at least 16 weeks...Or are you getting a dna test done? Good luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> It is, we were going to do it at my doctors office but the 4D Sneek Peek place in town gives a bracelet and color pictures and a DVD of the baby moving, so we decided to go there instead and then I rescheduled my OB appointment for the following week.
> 
> DNA test? What would that be for? I already know who the baby belongs to so I don't guess I need that LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I think she meant DNA test to find out whether it's a boy or a girl. Cause as Decemberwait said they don't usually do gender scans before 16 weeks and you'll be 15+3 (right??) :flower:Click to expand...

Ahhhh ok haha yeah, we are doing early gender detection - they start it at 15 weeks here. I can't wait :) ohhh I so cannot wait!!! And yup - Ill be 15+3 :)


----------



## HappyHome

LaDY said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Had my MW appointment today, all good and got to hear heartbeat too :) 154bpm.
> Got my results back 1:10000 much better than the 1:2500 I had with dd3. Measurement was 1.6 (at 13+4) I'm 31. Just incase anyone was looking for some info.
> 
> As for the Chinese Gender Prediction it's been correct for my last 3 and this time 6/9 different links say girl again.
> Still hear nothing from the VBAC clinic or Consultant and I'm hoping i won't.
> 
> Waiting4damon, are you seeing anyone for VBAC? Are you thinking of doing any VBAC hypnotherapy?
> I'm still hoping for a home birth but today's midwife (different from last time) didnt look too optimistic either.
> Looking forward to getting my 20wk scan date through.
> 
> Glad your results came back good :hugs:
> 
> Who do you see regarding VBAC? This is something I really want! xxClick to expand...

It a clinic run by consultants and midwives. I've never been to it before and I have had 2 great VBAC's so its annoyed me a bit to be fair. If I can be of any help just shout I might be able to give a little advice.


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Oh jesse do not feel bad at all! Sometimes i take things way out of proportion and blow up on ppl bc the hormones are all over the place and all i want to do is scream and cry at the same time! Then the next day u think about how u acted and say to yourself, omg im a total whack job lol. Its normal!
> 
> Hopeully all of our hormones settle down in the next few weeks!

Agreed. Last week I sobbed because DH ate the last of the sour cream and onion potato chips. I kept sobbing "WHYYYYY DID YOU DOOOOO THAAAAT? THEY WERE GOING TO BE SOOO DELICIOUS!!! WHYYYYY???" He was like "wow. You are INSANE."


----------



## DecemberWait

I woke up with some light but bright red vaginal spotting. The baby sounds fine so I am going to stay home from work (I have an OB appt scheduled today anyway) and hopefully my OB will be able to put my mind at ease. Not what I wanted to see but I know there isn't much they can do if there is a problem...kind of wish I didn't announce on FB now.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I'm sure everything is just fine hun. 

I'm not feeling pregnant at all lately it does worry me even tho ino once the placenta takes over u feel better. I'm stil tired a lot but just feeling better in genral . Also worrying I shud be feeling baby by now . I sometimes think I feel flutters bt don't no if its just my imagaintion ! Don't want to wait 5 weeks to no baby is ok . I'm going to hire a doppler when I get paid.. X


----------



## J_Lynn

LisK said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Oh jesse do not feel bad at all! Sometimes i take things way out of proportion and blow up on ppl bc the hormones are all over the place and all i want to do is scream and cry at the same time! Then the next day u think about how u acted and say to yourself, omg im a total whack job lol. Its normal!
> 
> Hopeully all of our hormones settle down in the next few weeks!
> 
> Agreed. Last week I sobbed because DH ate the last of the sour cream and onion potato chips. I kept sobbing "WHYYYYY DID YOU DOOOOO THAAAAT? THEY WERE GOING TO BE SOOO DELICIOUS!!! WHYYYYY???" He was like "wow. You are INSANE."Click to expand...

Hahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhh!!!! 

I can totally see me doing that, it has taken everything within my being not to have total meltdowns over food. Thankfully so far when I say I want something he makes sure I get it quickly lol like the last few days I have been back on my "all I want is salad" kick; and he has made it happen every single time haha which I am so happy about because I can see myself absolutely losing my shit if I didn't get it. I go to the verge of tears just waiting on it to get to me haha


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> I woke up with some light but bright red vaginal spotting. The baby sounds fine so I am going to stay home from work (I have an OB appt scheduled today anyway) and hopefully my OB will be able to put my mind at ease. Not what I wanted to see but I know there isn't much they can do if there is a problem...kind of wish I didn't announce on FB now.

I'm sure all is well, it seems that a lot of us have had spotting so far, it's very common so just stay calm and I'm sure all is well :) keep us updated!


----------



## wavescrash

A friend on here around 6 weeks or so had bleeding and clots (bright red and heavy) for several days and it turned out to be a subchronic hematoma. And didn't someone here just have spotting from their cervix being scratched? So many reasons for bleeding and spotting so I'm sure bean is fine. Fx for your appointment today.


----------



## wavescrash

loulabump said:


> Morning all, how is everyone feeling?
> 
> I've been getting some girly vibes since my scan yesterday... don't get me wrong I am absolutely useless at gender guessing but when I look at my scan I just think girl (maybe wishful thinking because I would love one of each!) So I posted my scan in the gender prediction section to see if anyone thought the same but all replies so far have said boy! I don't get it! I can't see a nub (or maybe I just don't know what I'm looking at) and I don't know anything about the skull theory so my vibes could just be totally off I guess!! I really wouldn't mind either way though, a little brother for Ryan would be lovely too :)

At this stage it's not necessarily that you see an actual nub because I don't think it's fully developed yet but instead you see the angle of whatever little bit of private parts they have. Nub theory is more like "angle of the dangle" theory.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hired my doppler should be here 2moz ! My backs been aching al day and I've got jelly like discharge wen I wipe. Hope its nothing it seems to happen after we have had sex sorry.4tmi x


----------



## LaDY

DecemberWait said:


> I woke up with some light but bright red vaginal spotting. The baby sounds fine so I am going to stay home from work (I have an OB appt scheduled today anyway) and hopefully my OB will be able to put my mind at ease. Not what I wanted to see but I know there isn't much they can do if there is a problem...kind of wish I didn't announce on FB now.

Hope all is ok! Keep us updated :hugs: xx


----------



## LaDY

HappyHome said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Had my MW appointment today, all good and got to hear heartbeat too :) 154bpm.
> Got my results back 1:10000 much better than the 1:2500 I had with dd3. Measurement was 1.6 (at 13+4) I'm 31. Just incase anyone was looking for some info.
> 
> As for the Chinese Gender Prediction it's been correct for my last 3 and this time 6/9 different links say girl again.
> Still hear nothing from the VBAC clinic or Consultant and I'm hoping i won't.
> 
> Waiting4damon, are you seeing anyone for VBAC? Are you thinking of doing any VBAC hypnotherapy?
> I'm still hoping for a home birth but today's midwife (different from last time) didnt look too optimistic either.
> Looking forward to getting my 20wk scan date through.
> 
> Glad your results came back good :hugs:
> 
> Who do you see regarding VBAC? This is something I really want! xxClick to expand...
> 
> It a clinic run by consultants and midwives. I've never been to it before and I have had 2 great VBAC's so its annoyed me a bit to be fair. If I can be of any help just shout I might be able to give a little advice.Click to expand...

Hiya...thanks for that :)...would you advise me to speak to my MW at my next appointment regarding this? We only talked about it briefly at my first antenatal appointment xx


----------



## DecemberWait

So apparently my cervix is extremely friable she did an exam and it was bleeding from the slightest touch she said it's normal and is probably even more sensitive from me stopping progesterone recently. She actually had to put some kind of coagulant on it to stop the bleeding. She said baby sounds fine and all else looks well. In other news, apparently my urine culture from July 11th was positive for a UTI and I was never told so I had a UTI for two months without ever knowing. Awesome. I am on a new antibio to target the specific bacteria. She said I might be colonized for bacteria and might need to take antibios for the whole pregnancy...we'll see.


----------



## Disneylovers

Glad baby is doing well December, :hugs: for having to be on antibiotics and for the UTI. Fingers crossed you don't have to stay on them.

I posted this on the fb group too, but grr going to whack hubby! He doesn't like the boy name we chose as much anymore and is trying to suggest Scottish names :dohh: I'm ok with more Welsh sounding names and English names, but not Scottish ones like Hamish, Ewan, Aengus. He seems really set on Ewan at the moment and I cannot ever see me calling out to baby if it is a boy with any of those. And now he wants to double barrel baby's last name... Initials would be BS (Boston-Steib) :haha: Sorry but the same reason I never double barreled my name applies, it'd just be too mean.

We originally chose Aiden Nathaniel Steib for a boys name and a while back I had a few reservations but I'm back to loving it. Because our dr at the NT scan hinted towards baby being a boy, hubby said we had to rethink names :nope:. But baby wouldn't really cooperate and show us it's nub very well so I'm hoping he's wrong or baby will remain nameless unless it's a girl (we love Amelia Rose Steib) LOL.


----------



## wavescrash

I started off with a full bladder and the tech got some measurements but said the baby didn't really wanna move so she had me go to the bathroom and it seemed to do the trick a little. She was finally able to get a good view of the nuchal fold and my measurement was only 1.8 (1.75) which is well within normal range so that's good :)

The doctor came in at one point and was really nice. She said there are 3 placental cysts that we need to keep an eye on and we'll follow-up with them around my 19 week scan. She didn't offer much on them so I tried googling with no luck. There weren't many concrete answers. Most personal stories were women that only had 1 (not 3) and had different stories. One said her doctor told her it was a soft marker for Downs. One said her doctor told her she'd have to deliver early & by c-section. A medical article said it may be a reason for IUGR. A few said they went away in a few weeks. Others said they lasted the whole pregnancy and caused no problems. Others said it was near the umbilical cord and the fear is that it'll grow too big and cut off flow to the cord and ultimately kill/harm the baby. I don't see my OB until the 27th so mentally I'm freaking out but I also know that it could be nothing. Just the fact that I have 3 and all the stories I read mentioned only 1. I never knew it was a thing you could have. I wonder if that's why I'm so crampy/achy all the time?

I'm also paranoid over the scan pictures lol. I'm not a tech and I know I could just have bad pictures (she gave me a disc with 8 on it & then 4 prints.) She also switched it to 3D for a few minutes which was a nice surprise. Anyway, I'm worried because I can't really see a nasal bone which is a DS marker and then the legs look stumpy which is a marker for a genetic anomaly so I'm so paranoid right now lol. I got my blood drawn for the genetic testing immediately afterward but I'm not sure when or how to expect the results. Nobody mentioned it and I asked the tech doing the test but she said she didn't really know.
 



Attached Files:







dunn2.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8









dunn4.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 7









dunn6.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 11









dunn8.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5









dunn9.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Disneylovers

Baby's legs in our scan looked similar to yours waves and we're only a few days behind. Shhhhh or you'll make me paranoid too! Actually I swear I remember reading somewhere that babies legs are shorter than arms etc at this stage, I wish I could find where I read it!

Oh wait it's the pregnancy app I have on my phone :blush: (yeah I'm a geek) at week 11 it says "baby's legs are comparatively short during this week." by the pics it looks like they even out over to the end of 13 weeks, so bubs still have time to grow those leggies out! week 14 legs look much longer :thumbup: (it's the womanlog pregnancy app btw... only one my crappy phone would load and show the pics for)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Waves i can def see the nasal bone hun...the didnt tell me if mine was present or nt and at the end of the scan i asked her if one was present and she said yes , if it wasnt she would have told us!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hi there ladies, how are you all doing?
I'm excited that I got my 20 week scan date for the second week of October. I didn't get a 12 week scan since I opted for the Harmony Test and haven't had a chance to see my baby girl on the screen since 10 weeks which was a quick peek to confirm dates.
Was a bit sad that my doctor said no to a VBAC. I'm not looking forward to surgery and the recovery and I don't know if its just me or common but as soon as they give me the spinal before my c-section I swear I feel like I can't breathe for a full minute or two and I panic. Well I will do anything my doctor recommends if safest for my daughter but I still have alot of anxiety over the inevitable procedure...
Hope everyone is doing well and love seeing all the cute scan pics.


----------



## wavescrash

Disneylovers said:


> Baby's legs in our scan looked similar to yours waves and we're only a few days behind. Shhhhh or you'll make me paranoid too! Actually I swear I remember reading somewhere that babies legs are shorter than arms etc at this stage, I wish I could find where I read it!
> 
> Oh wait it's the pregnancy app I have on my phone :blush: (yeah I'm a geek) at week 11 it says "baby's legs are comparatively short during this week." by the pics it looks like they even out over to the end of 13 weeks, so bubs still have time to grow those leggies out! week 14 legs look much longer :thumbup: (it's the womanlog pregnancy app btw... only one my crappy phone would load and show the pics for)




Nikkilewis14 said:


> Waves i can def see the nasal bone hun...the didnt tell me if mine was present or nt and at the end of the scan i asked her if one was present and she said yes , if it wasnt she would have told us!

Thanks ladies. I think it was more so because I'd never heard of placental cysts so that alone freaked me out but then reading one girl say her doctor mentioned it as a soft marker for DS, it freaked me out even more so I started over-analyzing the scans.

With a nuchal measurement of only 1.8 I know statistically, all should be okay and I'll just have to wait for the blood test results to confirm. I just have no idea when I'll receive those lol. I see so many people on here mention like 2 weeks in the mail but my cousin said she got a phone call 2 days later (nothing was wrong) so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Disneylovers

The blood test results from my NT scan appt go straight to my obstetrician so a three week wait to find out if all is good, I figure she'd call me in sooner if there is issues with the results. The nurse that took my blood didn't press hard enough after on my arm so now I have a delightful bruise and at least a week of no blood tests from my left arm (it's the better arm to get blood from too :dohh:) so hopefully no repeat blood tests are needed between now and then. 

I have my next OB appt on the 25th of Oct and our 18 week scan to recheck baby and bloods as the second part of the NT scan on the 16th of November, My brother will be with us visiting from the UK so he will be the first in our family (and only other than my parents in Dec) that will actually be there with us to see baby on the ultrasound screen. I'm surprised at how excited he is for us, he's such a quiet guy! As much as I love DH's family they will get to see baby grow up on a regular basis compared to my family from home, we want to include my older brother and my parents as much as we can whilst they visit us. I'm debating on adding a nice webcam (there's ones on babies'r'us for $40) to our baby registry lol. DH think's it's cheeky but it would be so appreciated more than something that would sit in a closet barely used as I've seen some baby registry gifts for family members have become. Hope I'm not the only one that uses a baby registry as a shopping list for ourselves too, keeps track of what we'll need to get easier :winkwink:.


----------



## Eltjuh

wavescrash said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> Baby's legs in our scan looked similar to yours waves and we're only a few days behind. Shhhhh or you'll make me paranoid too! Actually I swear I remember reading somewhere that babies legs are shorter than arms etc at this stage, I wish I could find where I read it!
> 
> Oh wait it's the pregnancy app I have on my phone :blush: (yeah I'm a geek) at week 11 it says "baby's legs are comparatively short during this week." by the pics it looks like they even out over to the end of 13 weeks, so bubs still have time to grow those leggies out! week 14 legs look much longer :thumbup: (it's the womanlog pregnancy app btw... only one my crappy phone would load and show the pics for)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Waves i can def see the nasal bone hun...the didnt tell me if mine was present or nt and at the end of the scan i asked her if one was present and she said yes , if it wasnt she would have told us!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies. I think it was more so because I'd never heard of placental cysts so that alone freaked me out but then reading one girl say her doctor mentioned it as a soft marker for DS, it freaked me out even more so I started over-analyzing the scans.
> 
> With a nuchal measurement of only 1.8 I know statistically, all should be okay and I'll just have to wait for the blood test results to confirm. I just have no idea when I'll receive those lol. I see so many people on here mention like 2 weeks in the mail but my cousin said she got a phone call 2 days later (nothing was wrong) so I guess we'll see.Click to expand...


For me it took almost 2 weeks in the post. BUT they did tell me that if there was something wrong they'd phone me within 3 working days, so technically the letter didn't mean too much, as it just said what I already knew, that I was low risk for DS. But ofcourse you need to have the results with the rest of your pregnancy notes. Anyway, I'm sure you'll be fine!! :) And if they didn't see a nasal bone I'm sure they would've said something (like Nikki said!) 
:hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, hope ur all ok. My doppler is arriving today fingers crossed it comes today anyway! I'm scared incase I can't find a heartbeat! Should I be able to find it easily now I'm 15+2 x


----------



## wannabubba#4

December good news about baby being all good, sorry about the friable cervix and the UTI -Hope the antibiotics do the trick xxx

Waves -your pics are lovely and I agree, I have read that the legs are shorter until about 14-15 weeks when they become longer :) And I am no expert, but am sure I can see nasal bone too xx
Lol edited to say Waves look at my brown baby ticker haha
- I just noticed lmao 

Disney - Name choice is hard isn't it? I found names I loved DH would veto and likewise he would suggest something I hated and I would veto that. It needs to be something you both agree on, so don't be pressurised into anything you aren't 100% happy with :D

Remind him that Aiden is originally a Scots name (original spelling Aodhan)-after AOD the celtic God. 

xxx


----------



## waiting4damon

HappyHome--do you have any birth stories from your VBACs to share? Why did you have to have the initial c section? 

My c section was due to a "post dates" pitocin induction which lead me to full dilation and the delivery phase with late decels of the fetal heart rate....
I blame intervention--DAMN induction and pitocin. Should have never agreed to it.

I really hope my OB will agree to let me attempt a VBAC---I recently switched OB providers and we have yet to discuss birth options. :)


----------



## waiting4damon

Whoo!!! Second tri starts today for me!!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

My dopplers come and I haven't got the 1st clue were to even start ? :/ I've tried and sure all I'm getting is the placenta I don't no though. X


----------



## louise1302

Hi everyone I'm Louise,35 mum to 5 strapping healthy boys aged 15,14,13,4 and 2 and mummy to a beautiful angel in heaven my first and only daughter Seren was stillborn in may this year

I'm very very nervous to be pregnant gain so soon (caught at 8 weeks pp) and terrified of what's to come. By a scan last week I'm due 26th march but I have my 12 week scan on Thursday


----------



## LisK

Welcome Louise!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

louise1302 said:


> Hi everyone I'm Louise,35 mum to 5 strapping healthy boys aged 15,14,13,4 and 2 and mummy to a beautiful angel in heaven my first and only daughter Seren was stillborn in may this year
> 
> I'm very very nervous to be pregnant gain so soon (caught at 8 weeks pp) and terrified of what's to come. By a scan last week I'm due 26th march but I have my 12 week scan on Thursday

:hugs: i can imagine you are worried x hope all is well at your scan xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome Louise and so sorry for your loss, hope you have an easier time this pregnancy xxx


----------



## wavescrash

wannabubba#4 said:


> Waves -your pics are lovely and I agree, I have read that the legs are shorter until about 14-15 weeks when they become longer :) And I am no expert, but am sure I can see nasal bone too xx
> Lol edited to say Waves look at my brown baby ticker haha
> - I just noticed lmao

Hahah thanks that's definitely reassuring! This is exactly why I didn't get the nt testing done before- because I knew I'd freak out lol. I just wanted to see my baby once more before my 18/19 week scan since I've had 3 losses and my OB wanted to change my due date by a week.


----------



## Eltjuh

Pffff... i'm totally energy-less today..... got up early with my little boy, which i must admit i haven't done in a while cause hubby is around so he lets me sleep in most of the time. I've just been laying/sitting on the sofa most of the day... it took all my energy just to take my boy upstairs for his bath! 

Does anyone else notice hot flushes when you're tired? Even doing the slightest thing just makes me feel really hot!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh I'm always so tired ! I found babies heartbeat :)) x


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Hey ladies,
Since there is no VBAC in my future, I'm moving over to February Flowers, I get a scheduled c-section at 38 weeks so that puts me about February 19th-20th. 
Will miss you all and check back often to see how you all are doing (hugs)


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to see you go, but at least you'll know when you'll have your baby!! :baby:

And she gets to share a birthday with either my MIL or my son & my brother (if she's born on the 19th or 20th)


----------



## wannabubba#4

alaskanwhitec said:


> Hey ladies,
> Since there is no VBAC in my future, I'm moving over to February Flowers, I get a scheduled c-section at 38 weeks so that puts me about February 19th-20th.
> Will miss you all and check back often to see how you all are doing (hugs)

Aww you don't HAVE to leave though, we all started the journey together and typically there will be a few babies due in March being born early in Feb; and likewise a few being born late and going into April.

But take care, and pop in from time to time if you do leave xxx

xx :hugs: xx

Donna -so glad you found baby's heartbeat xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Donna, where did you find baby's heartbeat?? I mean, how high (or low)??
I haven't listened to it for over 2 weeks now, cause I packed the doppler away in a box, as I thought we'd move real soon, but still stuck here! :dohh: (long story, lots of people saying they're gonna help and letting us down - story of our lives this past year!)
But that way I know how high to look when we've finally moved, as we're hoping to move next week, so I'll be 15 weeks then!


----------



## Disneylovers

I agree with the ladies, don't leave us Alaska, Your scans and such will still be around the same times as ours :winkwink:.

Starting to feel more flutters from baby now, especially at night when I turn from side to side, with a little slosh then flutters that feel like baby is saying wtf?!? I was comfy the other way then they calm down. DH think's I'm mean that I'll do it on purpose just to feel baby LOL. I told him jokingly that he's mean for the name suggestions :haha: I think we're going to end up vetoing each others suggestions to the point where he comes back to liking Aiden Nathaniel, which would be fine by me. My reasoning for saying no to his suggestions have been from the fact I can't picture myself calling after a boy with those names, and some the poor thing would be teased at school for. Lets hope it is a healthy baby and is a girl so it has safe names to use LOL


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Awwww, you guys are so sweet :) I'll stick around, you guys are too much fun anyways :)


----------



## Disneylovers

I agree with the ladies, don't leave us Alaska, Your scans and such will still be around the same times as ours :winkwink:.

Starting to feel more flutters from baby now, especially at night when I turn from side to side, with a little slosh then flutters that feel like baby is saying wtf?!? I was comfy the other way then they calm down. DH think's I'm mean that I'll do it on purpose just to feel baby LOL. I told him jokingly that he's mean for the name suggestions :haha: I think we're going to end up vetoing each others suggestions to the point where he comes back to liking Aiden Nathaniel, which would be fine by me. My reasoning for saying no to his suggestions have been from the fact I can't picture myself calling after a boy with those names, and some the poor thing would be teased at school for. Lets hope it is a healthy baby and is a girl so it has safe names to use LOL


----------



## Eltjuh

I always love seeing your avatar alaskanwhitec, it's such a cute picture!!! Love it!! :thumbup:


I asked this in a separate thread, but I thought I'd ask in here aswell, do you girls feel different kinds of movements??? 
I sometimes feel a tickling feeling, but sometimes it also feels like popping bubbles or gurgling - but feels different to gas to me!


----------



## Disneylovers

feels like bubbles popping (like fizzy bubbles in soda to like when you blow bubbles that land on your skin and they pop) to soft strokes for me. Mainly only when I agitate baby by moving or when I have ice cold water.


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm honestly not excited at all about this pregnancy right now. I had a huge chunk of dried blood come out today along with tons of cm not sure if that's from the med she put in or a complication. It's been one thing after another. I just wish I could enjoy being pregnant but instead I am convinced there will be a bad outcome. What will be will be is my attitude now. Sorry to be a downer but I'm just fed up right now...jealous of everyone with no complications and who can feel more confident.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My movements are diff too! Flutters then bubbles and pops, then waves!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DecemberWait said:


> I'm honestly not excited at all about this pregnancy right now. I had a huge chunk of dried blood come out today along with tons of cm not sure if that's from the med she put in or a complication. It's been one thing after another. I just wish I could enjoy being pregnant but instead I am convinced there will be a bad outcome. What will be will be is my attitude now. Sorry to be a downer but I'm just fed up right now...jealous of everyone with no complications and who can feel more confident.

Dried blood is better then fresh blood...if u have a doppler have a listen for some reassurance ;) what ed did she put in? Im sure everything is just fine! If it is a med that inserted u have to remember how sensitive u r down there and any contact can make u bleed.


----------



## LisK

DecemberWait said:


> I'm honestly not excited at all about this pregnancy right now. I had a huge chunk of dried blood come out today along with tons of cm not sure if that's from the med she put in or a complication. It's been one thing after another. I just wish I could enjoy being pregnant but instead I am convinced there will be a bad outcome. What will be will be is my attitude now. Sorry to be a downer but I'm just fed up right now...jealous of everyone with no complications and who can feel more confident.

Ugh I hope it calms down for you soon! Must be so stressful. :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

December i read through the posts and how they said u were bleeding a lot from the slightest touch! I think its safe to assume the dried blood was from that! But use ur doppler for some more reassurance ;)


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that December :-( I hope things get easier for you soon xx


----------



## ruby83

I don't feel any movements :-(
I hope I start to soon!!! It would be very reassuring


----------



## DecemberWait

I wish I could remember what the medication was called that she used. I am guessing it clotted all the bleeding and then it all came out as one huge black clot...disgusting. I think I'll feel better if I can go a few weeks without spotting and if I can make it to twenty weeks with a good scan. Just peeved that I can't enjoy being pregnant and have had such a rough go of it. I can only hope it'll get easier. Thanks for your support ladies, and yes the baby sounds fine so I know I should just relax but it's easier said than done.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I felt the same way for most of my first trimester. Wasn't too thrilled to be pregnant because I was so sick, etc. But it gets better I promise you :) these are very normal feelings...(hugs)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

December that sounds scarey could you book
a scan ?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Can't wait for my scan, lack of any type of symptoms now get to me more than when I was sick!

Sorry your having a rough time December


----------



## LaDY

Louise...Welcome! :flower: 

DecemberWait...sorry you have to go through is...are you going to book a medical?...keep us updated :hugs: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry you are having a rough time December :hugs:

Really hope that as things progress the bleeding / spotting etc settles down and you can start to enjoy being pregnant.

I am not having any movement either :nope::nope: wish I could feel something happening in there, my bump is smaller too I am sure -just want a nice hard bump and some baby movement to reassure me things are going okay xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't feel anything really either , little tickles now & then but can't b certain its baby, my bellys not hard yet either x 
Hope ur ok decemberwait x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Sometimes I feel pressure in different spots lasting about five seconds or so and I wonder if its the baby in there. I definitely popped this week. Before it was bloat that would go up and down and now it's still small in the morning but as soon as I eat or drink anything....it's with me for the day. Still look like I could have just gain 10 pounds or so (when I have clothes on)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JessesGirl29

Oh and just a gratuitous picture of Hank the dog cuddling up to the bump at night (he's slept on the bed every night that my boyfriend has been gone). :kiss:


*not sure why its posted upside down???*
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DecemberWait

14 weeks today...my progesterone bloat has completely gone away and I'm not as constipated so this week's bump looks a lot smaller. I weighed myself today and I weigh exactly the same as I did at 4 weeks! I have been eating super regularly so it's weird that I haven't gained anything, though I guess I did gain back the weight I lost from MS. HB was 162ish this morning, baby kept moving so it was hard to get a reading. I feel a little better this morning, just wasn't fun at all to have all that black and white stuff in the toilet but according to my OB it was dried blood from the exam and the white stuff is the medication that she said looks like skin (and it does, gross). I just hope that was the end of the weird discharge saga, would help me relax a lot more! Thanks for all the encouragement ladies <3
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-08 09.51.29-278906841.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely bumps girls :) 
My latest bump pic 15 weeks there . Stil looks fat to me but every1 says it looks like a bump bt I had a loose skin from my son which I hate x
 



Attached Files:







15%20Weeks%20x.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't believe I'm 16 weeks! 4 months pregnant next week alredi!! Its going so fast! We will al be having our 20 week scans b4 we no it x 

I wonder how many little boys and girls there will be x


----------



## Kelstar82

Hi everyone we are due our first baby on the 7th March 2014 &#10084;&#10084; xx so excited x


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome hun :) x


----------



## DecemberWait

I've decided to try and be more positive today so my husband and I went shopping and bought some newborn unisex clothes. It was actually pretty therapeutic :) No spotting today btw!


----------



## wannabubba#4

welcome kelstar and congrats on your BFP xxx


----------



## ruby83

Welcome Kelstar xx


----------



## wavescrash

Can't remember if we've talked about it before but anyone planning (or currently) to cloth diaper?


----------



## Disneylovers

Not here sadly, the laundry facilities at our apt complex are rubbish! They turn the machines off earlier in the evening than they say they do too :( I'm so not a morning person enough to beat the neighbours into there during the day either... If we had hook-ups inside our tiny apt I would though.

On the planning note, I recently joined a bone marrow donor registry, have been looking at cord blood donation too as there's no way we can afford the one time fee by the time baby is actually here and you can't privately bank then decide to donate later on. anyone else planning on banking or donating?


----------



## jewelia

I'm due (second baby) March 1st! :)


----------



## wavescrash

Disneylovers said:


> Not here sadly, the laundry facilities at our apt complex are rubbish! They turn the machines off earlier in the evening than they say they do too :( I'm so not a morning person enough to beat the neighbours into there during the day either... If we had hook-ups inside our tiny apt I would though.

A friend invited me to a Cloth Diapering group on FB to learn a lot more about it and I think I've just become too overwhelmed with it all to care anymore lol. Looking at the cost of 1 diaper alone... ugh. I know they say the start-up cost is expensive but in the long run it's cheaper than disposables but I buy the Target brand disposables and those are pretty cheap compared to Pampers and a lot less intimidating lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

wavescrash said:


> Can't remember if we've talked about it before but anyone planning (or currently) to cloth diaper?

I have been thinking about it; but there are so many products, I agree it is overwhelming. I love the cute designs and am definitely swayed by the saving money part. My washing machine is on every day as it is though lol, so may be too much of a commitment for me :haha::haha: Would hate to but real / cloth nappies (diapers) and then end up using disposable.

Has any one else already used and can advise??


----------



## wannabubba#4

jewelia said:


> I'm due (second baby) March 1st! :)

Hi and congrats xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hello New Ladies!!! :flower::flower:



wavescrash said:


> Can't remember if we've talked about it before but anyone planning (or currently) to cloth diaper?

Right now, me! I'm driven by saving money and saving some plastic from the landfill (bit of a hippy here). I wasn't thinking of it too much at all until a friend returned from maternity leave after a year and said her daughter was in the same 14 diapers she purchased before she was born as the 'one size' (they used disposables until she was 10lbs, and at night) 
She helped me sort through the information, recommended some and then stepped away :thumbup:
There are cheaper brands out there but I can't offer any 'I've been there' advice.


----------



## LaDY

Welcome kelstar and jewelia!! :flower: xx


----------



## donnarobinson

To be honest I haven't even thought about using cloth diapers. Lol. I just used disaposable with with my son and will this time . They are cute tho x


----------



## loulabump

Wouldn't use cloth nappies myself - I'm terrible keeping on top of the washing as it is!


----------



## DecemberWait

For people wanting to use cloth without doing loads and loads of wash check out gDiapers... they make flushable inserts tho they are more expensive than disposable diapers. I myself am going disposable, wanted to do cloth initially but disposable makes more sense for our family.


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, such a chatty bunch, takes me ages to keep up :) 
Nothing happening here, so far its been the most boring pregnancy I have had. Which in a way I am grateful for. I just can't get excited yet until the 20wk scan. 
I've told a few more people we're expecting but I'm getting fed up of the responses now so I just wont say anything else now. 
I do feel bigger, definitely by bedtime! But its not "bump" yet. Not sure if I felt baby wiggle yesterday, too be fair it may just have been too much pizza, I dont want to get my hope up when Anterior Placenta makes it trickier. 
I used cloth nappies with dd2, it didnt really work well for us and now as an approaching 8 person family I think I'd be insane to try it again. School and football kits keeps my washing machine in full time employment as it is lol


----------



## thosevibes

The ultrasound pictures I got today was a free service. I think they ask women (if they get pregnancy tests there) to come back for ultrasounds to train students. The pregnancy help center is amazing! They want me to come back sometime next month to look again. Free look at the baby plus free pictures? YEEEEES. Plus, it really helps students out.

So I got baby pictures today and I SHOULD get more on the 12th. My OB appointment is then.

Yay :3

12 weeks 0 days exactly.
 



Attached Files:







awwwwww.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









babay.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LaDY

Beautiful scan thosevibes :cloud9: xx


----------



## Disneylovers

Beautiful scan Vibes! and welcome to the new ladies

I'm cautiously thinking that the morning sickness is starting to go away more and more, I didn't get any of the usual nighttime sickness last night so I didn't take any zofran, haven't taken it since yesterday morning :happydance: Now I hope this won't jinx me lol

16 days till we find out baby's gender and DH will want to call it by it's chosen first name soon after... if we can ever settle on a boys name! But if we can't settle on a new baby boy name and it does turn out to be a boy, I think we'll go with Aiden Nathaniel Steib until we find another name, that or hubby will just have to come back to liking it :haha: I have never really thought I had a preference, ok I would like a girl but I would love a boy just the same but please dear sweet child, be a girl or daddy will be giving you strange names LOL!


----------



## waiting4damon

To all considering cloth diapers--I cloth diapered my daughter from birth to potty training at age 19 months. I used Fuzzibunz and BumGenius one size, the ones you can stuff inserts into (they come with one insert when you buy them new--but you can add for extra absorbency at night). I loved it; cleaning was not trouble, even with bowel movements, although I do recommend using disposables until the newborn meconium is gone because that stuff is incredibly sticky. Eww.

I know some people that use the same 12-20 one size diapers from birth until potty training--I gave all mine away, but I'm starting to buy a stash again! 
I highly recommend it. My daughter never suffered from diaper rash :) and it was WAY less expensive! We did use disposables for travel, though :)


----------



## waiting4damon

Off that topic, but does anyone have a "feeling" about the gender of their baby? I think this one is a boy! Only time will tell though! Anyone staying team yellow?

I have fallen in love with the name Lucian if it is a boy. :)


----------



## Disneylovers

waiting4damon said:


> Off that topic, but does anyone have a "feeling" about the gender of their baby? I think this one is a boy! Only time will tell though! Anyone staying team yellow?
> 
> I have fallen in love with the name Lucian if it is a boy. :)

I have a feeling it's team blue here, I've felt that way since we got our BFP... mind you I had the same feeling for our cousins baby and they were team yellow and had a little girl. Dr at last weeks scan only added to my feelings it's a boy lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm thinking a girl because how different this pregnancy has been but I do have a feeling its another boy. Ill be happy either way, but I would love a girl . But equally I'd love my son to have a brother. X


----------



## ruby83

I have a little feeling ours is a boy, however started to doubt myself at the 13 week scan when the dr guessed 60-40 girl.... I am not bothered either way, just want a healthy little bub ;-)


----------



## JessesGirl29

Strong feeling on girl over here. Both OH and myself. If anyone remembers my 'medium' story she predicted girl so I think we've both gone on gut instinct and her prediction. Could be setting ourselves up for some strong gender disappointment but I honestly couldn't care if we had a boy. Just want a healthy baby :winkwink:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I felt girl for this one and my last and was right both times :)

I need some advice. Not sure if anyone's wearing belly bands yet but was wondering who makes the best bands? I need really good support :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't have a feeling on boy or girl... Though I've been trying to tell myself it's going to be another boy (I've kinda said that from the start) because I don't want to feel disappointed if they tell us it's a boy when we find out! I know that sounds horrible, and I'm sure I wouldn't be disappointed for long, but if you start thinking/hoping too much that it's a certain gender and they tell you otherwise I can imagine I'd be slightly disappointed. And I really don't want that to happen, because I'd be happy with another boy aswell! I bet my boy would LOVE to have a little brother... 
We'd like a girl though, for obvious reasons, cause we'll have 1 of each. And cause my MIL has 4 grandsons and really wants a granddaughter! :haha:

Though I've noticed I'm starting to sway more girl now, mainly because of the 'nub' on our 12wk scan and I'm really trying not to go on that, because I know that's not always accurate! I googled some pictures of other people that had their gender confirmed as girl and then posted their 'nub' pictures and 1 of them looked EXACTLY like our one! And the others looked pretty similar aswell! 

So I guess I'm just gonna have to wait and see! Kinda hoping I'll get another scan once we've moved (as I did last time when I moved when I was pregnant - got a 2nd 20 wk scan because I moved) because by the time I'll have that (IF I get one!) I'll be 16 weeks and they will be able to tell!


----------



## DecemberWait

Everyone tells me I'm having a girl, at work everyone asks how 'she' is doing today lol and I've gotten more pink than blue vibes but honestly I don't know...I feel like it'll be a boy since everyone says girl lol.


----------



## DecemberWait

My T21 risk came back 1:12000 and T18 1:1000 dunno why T18 is so much higher but my overall report says low risk so I guess I won't worry about it and just ask my doctor at my next visit.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Strong girl vibes here, especially after my dream last night!


----------



## BaniVani

I have been feeling very pink since the beginning but I think it may just be blue. We have decided to wait until the end to find out-it will be a surprise ;)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm not sure , need sweet stuff all the time I had that with dd, sickness wasn't as bad this time - jury is out until October !


----------



## ruby83

Has anyone else found their gums bleeding when they brush? This happened to me last night and this morning. I brought a new softer tooth brush and was really careful before and they didn't bleed. I was just reading about pregnancy gingivitis- great :-( to top it all off 2 massive pimples have popped up on my chin! So much for the pregnancy glow!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I feel excali the same I was convinced it was a girl and I began worrying I would be disapointed if it was a boy, and I really don't want to be , so I've stopped thinking girl now and thinking boy, I can't say I won't be every so slightly disapointed if we're ehaving a another boy cuz I would love a girl, but now I'd also love another little boy so cj has a brother, time will tell ! 4 weeks till I find out , exciting :)


Eltjuh said:


> I don't have a feeling on boy or girl... Though I've been trying to tell myself it's going to be another boy (I've kinda said that from the start) because I don't want to feel disappointed if they tell us it's a boy when we find out! I know that sounds horrible, and I'm sure I wouldn't be disappointed for long, but if you start thinking/hoping too much that it's a certain gender and they tell you otherwise I can imagine I'd be slightly disappointed. And I really don't want that to happen, because I'd be happy with another boy aswell! I bet my boy would LOVE to have a little brother...
> We'd like a girl though, for obvious reasons, cause we'll have 1 of each. And cause my MIL has 4 grandsons and really wants a granddaughter! :haha:
> 
> Though I've noticed I'm starting to sway more girl now, mainly because of the 'nub' on our 12wk scan and I'm really trying not to go on that, because I know that's not always accurate! I googled some pictures of other people that had their gender confirmed as girl and then posted their 'nub' pictures and 1 of them looked EXACTLY like our one! And the others looked pretty similar aswell!
> 
> So I guess I'm just gonna have to wait and see! Kinda hoping I'll get another scan once we've moved (as I did last time when I moved when I was pregnant - got a 2nd 20 wk scan because I moved) because by the time I'll have that (IF I get one!) I'll be 16 weeks and they will be able to tell!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am team yellow all the way! :D And have no idea what we may be having lol

First baby MS -girl
2nd and third No MS both boys
4TH MS another boy

never really had any cravings as such - and have never really just 'knew' I cant be very intuitive lol

xx


----------



## HappyHome

Nothing is really telling me girl or boy but with 3 pinkies already i don't really hold much hope for a blue one, not that I mind what we have but as our last child a boy would tie it all up nicely. 
Hoping my scan date will come through soon, I like having dates to look forward to.


----------



## DecemberWait

My morning sickness is back along with insomnia. I've thrown up twice in the last three days hoping it was a fluke but I feel awful today. My husband wants me to stop working because he's concerned about me, but I'm going to hold out if I can until the holiday season since I'll already be staying home for several years. I do wish I could just curl up and sleep right now though :(


----------



## lovelymiss

ruby83 said:


> Has anyone else found their gums bleeding when they brush? This happened to me last night and this morning. I brought a new softer tooth brush and was really careful before and they didn't bleed. I was just reading about pregnancy gingivitis- great :-( to top it all off 2 massive pimples have popped up on my chin! So much for the pregnancy glow!!

Yup! My gums bleed when I brush, eat certain foods... you name it! And I have had a breakout since I O'd. I have awful skin to begin with. Blaaaaah. 

As for gender- I feel like I am having a girl. I really wanted a boy first, but I just FEEL she's a girl. We'll see next month! HB is 157, which points to girl. Morning sickness, but no puking, all day long... so again, I think girl. Awful breakout- makes me think girl. I'll be thrilled either way. :)


----------



## wavescrash

waiting4damon said:


> Off that topic, but does anyone have a "feeling" about the gender of their baby? I think this one is a boy! Only time will tell though! Anyone staying team yellow?
> 
> I have fallen in love with the name Lucian if it is a boy. :)

Feeling a boy but my 12 week scan just looks like it has a girl nub and skull lol. But I really feel boy so we'll see.

Totally just felt 3 random butterfly flutters down low. I want to call that 'baby moving' but can't be so certain.

Also spent last night in the ER for left hip pain, felt like I was leaking fluid, really gross colored discharge and a tiny red blood clot only to be diagnosed with a UTI and no idea why there was the 1 single clot. FUN.


----------



## Mrs.B.

First scan tomorrow. Getting really nervous now. Won't find out see until 8 ish more weeks, feeling a girl though despite my pregnancy being completely different!


----------



## minni2906

Hi ladies.

I haven't posted in a while but, I wanted to let you all know, my little nugget stopped growing at 7w3d. :cry: I went for an appointment with my doc last Thursday and she couldn't find a heartbeat with the doppler so she sent me for an u/s. Baby measured 7w3d and had no heartbeat. :nope: The u/s pictures showed bloodflow into the umbilical cord, but it stopped before reaching baby. Probably a blood clot in the umbilical cord that caused it. :nope: I am scheduled for a D&C on Friday. :cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm so sorry Minni :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

I am so sorry Minni <3


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw Minni, I'm so sorry!!! :hugs: Hope you're gonna be ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry mini :( take time to heal!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

minni2906 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I haven't posted in a while but, I wanted to let you all know, my little nugget stopped growing at 7w3d. :cry: I went for an appointment with my doc last Thursday and she couldn't find a heartbeat with the doppler so she sent me for an u/s. Baby measured 7w3d and had no heartbeat. :nope: The u/s pictures showed bloodflow into the umbilical cord, but it stopped before reaching baby. Probably a blood clot in the umbilical cord that caused it. :nope: I am scheduled for a D&C on Friday. :cry:

:hugs: so so sorry xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Went for my first u/s at 11 weeks they told me I was actually 10+6 and that they wouldn't be able to do the NT scan as the foetus needed to be bigger, so they rescheduled for 13+5 which was today. We couldn't have an appointment at 12 weeks as we got married and were on honeymoon. However, we were assured that a test at 13+5 would be no problem, so we didn't worry and turned up today for our scan. 

Today 13+5 (according to dating scan) we were told that they couldn't do the NT combined test as it was too late and also due to position of the foetus. The good news is that the baby is looking good, all checks done show a healthy foetus. The bad news is that we are booked in for a quadruple scan in two weeks time which we were told today has only 65% accuracy of detecting Down's syndrome. This means that over a third of Down's pregnancies would remain undetected using this method of screening. Not good enough for me, I am 37 and my OH is 45 so the risk is real. 

Therefore, we decided to book in at the Portland Hospital in London who I have an appointment with tomorrow morning to do the Harmony test which is over 99% accurate at detecting Down's. it's non-invasive and has no risk to mother or foetus. They charge £600 which is bad, but this also includes an ultrasound. When I rang them they said they will also do the NT scan for me tomorrow and the combined blood test (in addition to sending blood to California for the Harmony test) as they do the NT test until 14+1. 

Whilst £600 is a lot of money, the consequences of a false negative are much more costly to us no matter how small the risk overall. We are effectively paying for peace of mind.

Info for Harmony for those interested: https://www.theportlandhospital.com/uploads/maternity/harmony_test.pdf


----------



## Mrs.B.

ClaireJ23 said:


> Went for my first u/s at 11 weeks they told me I was actually 10+6 and that they wouldn't be able to do the NT scan as the foetus needed to be bigger, so they rescheduled for 13+5 which was today. We couldn't have an appointment at 12 weeks as we got married and were on honeymoon. However, we were assured that a test at 13+5 would be no problem, so we didn't worry and turned up today for our scan.
> 
> Today 13+5 (according to dating scan) we were told that they couldn't do the NT combined test as it was too late and also due to position of the foetus. The good news is that the baby is looking good, all checks done show a healthy foetus. The bad news is that we are booked in for a quadruple scan in two weeks time which we were told today has only 65% accuracy of detecting Down's syndrome. This means that over a third of Down's pregnancies would remain undetected using this method of screening. Not good enough for me, I am 37 and my OH is 45 so the risk is real.
> 
> Therefore, we decided to book in at the Portland Hospital in London who I have an appointment with tomorrow morning to do the Harmony test which is over 99% accurate at detecting Down's. it's non-invasive and has no risk to mother or foetus. They charge £600 which is bad, but this also includes an ultrasound. When I rang them they said they will also do the NT scan for me tomorrow and the combined blood test (in addition to sending blood to California for the Harmony test) as they do the NT test until 14+1.
> 
> Whilst £600 is a lot of money, the consequences of a false negative are much more costly to us no matter how small the risk overall. We are effectively paying for peace of mind.

I don't understand the 'too late' comment at 13+5.. that was how far I was with my daughter at my first scan and I had the screening. Maybe it differs at different hospitals, or the position was more of an issue.

Hope you get your peace of mind :hugs:

Edit: just seen that other hospital will do it to 14+1 :wacko: crazy they're all different


----------



## lovelymiss

:hugs: Oh Minni! I am so sorry for your loss. :(

And Claire- I'd complain to the doctor who told you 13+5 would be okay!! That is totally not fair to you guys. Not that they will, but I feel they should help with the cost or something!! How ridiculous.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Mrs.B. said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Went for my first u/s at 11 weeks they told me I was actually 10+6 and that they wouldn't be able to do the NT scan as the foetus needed to be bigger, so they rescheduled for 13+5 which was today. We couldn't have an appointment at 12 weeks as we got married and were on honeymoon. However, we were assured that a test at 13+5 would be no problem, so we didn't worry and turned up today for our scan.
> 
> Today 13+5 (according to dating scan) we were told that they couldn't do the NT combined test as it was too late and also due to position of the foetus. The good news is that the baby is looking good, all checks done show a healthy foetus. The bad news is that we are booked in for a quadruple scan in two weeks time which we were told today has only 65% accuracy of detecting Down's syndrome. This means that over a third of Down's pregnancies would remain undetected using this method of screening. Not good enough for me, I am 37 and my OH is 45 so the risk is real.
> 
> Therefore, we decided to book in at the Portland Hospital in London who I have an appointment with tomorrow morning to do the Harmony test which is over 99% accurate at detecting Down's. it's non-invasive and has no risk to mother or foetus. They charge £600 which is bad, but this also includes an ultrasound. When I rang them they said they will also do the NT scan for me tomorrow and the combined blood test (in addition to sending blood to California for the Harmony test) as they do the NT test until 14+1.
> 
> Whilst £600 is a lot of money, the consequences of a false negative are much more costly to us no matter how small the risk overall. We are effectively paying for peace of mind.
> 
> I don't understand the 'too late' comment at 13+5.. that was how far I was with my daughter at my first scan and I had the screening. Maybe it differs at different hospitals, or the position was more of an issue.
> 
> Hope you get your peace of mind :hugs:
> 
> Edit: just seen that other hospital will do it to 14+1 :wacko: crazy they're all differentClick to expand...

Yeah, report says 'due to late gestation and foetal lie'.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Also, they told us that they could do it at 11 weeks when making appointment, but foetus was measuring 10+6 and they actually don't test until 11+4 at that hospital whereas the Portland test at 11+0.


----------



## wavescrash

Mrs.B. said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Went for my first u/s at 11 weeks they told me I was actually 10+6 and that they wouldn't be able to do the NT scan as the foetus needed to be bigger, so they rescheduled for 13+5 which was today. We couldn't have an appointment at 12 weeks as we got married and were on honeymoon. However, we were assured that a test at 13+5 would be no problem, so we didn't worry and turned up today for our scan.
> 
> Today 13+5 (according to dating scan) we were told that they couldn't do the NT combined test as it was too late and also due to position of the foetus. The good news is that the baby is looking good, all checks done show a healthy foetus. The bad news is that we are booked in for a quadruple scan in two weeks time which we were told today has only 65% accuracy of detecting Down's syndrome. This means that over a third of Down's pregnancies would remain undetected using this method of screening. Not good enough for me, I am 37 and my OH is 45 so the risk is real.
> 
> Therefore, we decided to book in at the Portland Hospital in London who I have an appointment with tomorrow morning to do the Harmony test which is over 99% accurate at detecting Down's. it's non-invasive and has no risk to mother or foetus. They charge £600 which is bad, but this also includes an ultrasound. When I rang them they said they will also do the NT scan for me tomorrow and the combined blood test (in addition to sending blood to California for the Harmony test) as they do the NT test until 14+1.
> 
> Whilst £600 is a lot of money, the consequences of a false negative are much more costly to us no matter how small the risk overall. We are effectively paying for peace of mind.
> 
> I don't understand the 'too late' comment at 13+5.. that was how far I was with my daughter at my first scan and I had the screening. Maybe it differs at different hospitals, or the position was more of an issue.
> 
> Hope you get your peace of mind :hugs:
> 
> Edit: just seen that other hospital will do it to 14+1 :wacko: crazy they're all differentClick to expand...

So weird. I think all pregnancy websites say they can do it up until 13+6 but I guess it depends on what kind of machine each hospital has. Either way, my baby was laying in a bad position for them to see the nuchal fold so they used the wand (and me emptying my bladder) to coax the baby to turn into a good position and were able to get the shot.


----------



## ClaireJ23

I wonder if we should have asked to speak to a senior sonographer today and not just accepted that it could not be done. Too late now :(


----------



## ruby83

So sorry minni xxxx


----------



## Disneylovers

on the foetal lie part, our little one wasn't cooperating either so they switched to an internal US and got the measurement easily. I have the quad screening at 18 weeks too just to recheck baby's measurements and compare. The blood test is the more definitive part from what our dr told us.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Minni I am so sorry {hugs}


----------



## mummy2o

minni2906 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I haven't posted in a while but, I wanted to let you all know, my little nugget stopped growing at 7w3d. :cry: I went for an appointment with my doc last Thursday and she couldn't find a heartbeat with the doppler so she sent me for an u/s. Baby measured 7w3d and had no heartbeat. :nope: The u/s pictures showed bloodflow into the umbilical cord, but it stopped before reaching baby. Probably a blood clot in the umbilical cord that caused it. :nope: I am scheduled for a D&C on Friday. :cry:

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you have a speedy recovery and just put your feet up and take care of yourself.



ClaireJ23 said:


> Went for my first u/s at 11 weeks they told me I was actually 10+6 and that they wouldn't be able to do the NT scan as the foetus needed to be bigger, so they rescheduled for 13+5 which was today. We couldn't have an appointment at 12 weeks as we got married and were on honeymoon. However, we were assured that a test at 13+5 would be no problem, so we didn't worry and turned up today for our scan.
> 
> Today 13+5 (according to dating scan) we were told that they couldn't do the NT combined test as it was too late and also due to position of the foetus. The good news is that the baby is looking good, all checks done show a healthy foetus. The bad news is that we are booked in for a quadruple scan in two weeks time which we were told today has only 65% accuracy of detecting Down's syndrome. This means that over a third of Down's pregnancies would remain undetected using this method of screening. Not good enough for me, I am 37 and my OH is 45 so the risk is real.
> 
> Therefore, we decided to book in at the Portland Hospital in London who I have an appointment with tomorrow morning to do the Harmony test which is over 99% accurate at detecting Down's. it's non-invasive and has no risk to mother or foetus. They charge £600 which is bad, but this also includes an ultrasound. When I rang them they said they will also do the NT scan for me tomorrow and the combined blood test (in addition to sending blood to California for the Harmony test) as they do the NT test until 14+1.
> 
> Whilst £600 is a lot of money, the consequences of a false negative are much more costly to us no matter how small the risk overall. We are effectively paying for peace of mind.
> 
> Info for Harmony for those interested: https://www.theportlandhospital.com/uploads/maternity/harmony_test.pdf

That sucks. I think it varies from place to place, but I'm glad your having a Harmony test. Will you also be finding out the gender from this test? I know they say age if more likely to cause Down's but all the older people I know had healthy babies. The couple of children with Down's that I know of are with parents are around the same age as me. So with that, I'm sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## loulabump

I'm so sorry for your loss, take care of yourself xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Minnie - I am so sorry for your loss, hope you are okay xxx

Claire - that is crazy about your NT scan, I was 13+5 at mine; and baby was in an impossible lie -sonographer had me empty my bladder, which didn't really help and then cough and baby flipped around. 

£600 Is a lot of money (even though you are glad to pay if for peace of mind) and it is ridiculous that both scan dates they gave you were ineffective. 

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry4 ur loss minnie x 

Hope ur ok girls. X


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm making an effort to eat healthier. My MS has caused some bad habits that have included me eating whatever to take the edge off my nausea (cheetos for breakfast, super healthy right) but I think while those habits do keep the nausea at bay, they also sincerely make me feel like crap otherwise. So far so good today...hopefully I can keep it up despite feeling like I'm going to throw up every time I even look at a piece of fruit :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Had one full week off of vomiting utit came back this morning. Ugh!


----------



## ClaireJ23

So I had the NT scan today, sonographer this time was persistent even though baby was in an awkward position again. Finally got the good snaps, measurement is 2.6mm and within normal ranges. Blood was taken for the Harmony test too. Feel so much better now :thumbup:

Also, my morning sickness has been back again today, don't know if it's because I've been a bit preoccupied and not been snacking regularly or something else.

And.... Sonographer thinks its a girl. Harmony would tell but this hospital don't tell you outcome as they would have to counsel you for XY (sex) chromosomal disorders before sending sample.


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay good news Claire xxx


----------



## CountryMomma

Found out today that we are team :pink: 

Also can you change my EDD from 8 March to 6 March? Thanks!!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

CountryMomma said:


> Found out today that we are team :pink:
> 
> Also can you change my EDD from 8 March to 6 March? Thanks!!

Congrats! Yay Team Pink ;)


----------



## wavescrash

I'm so entertained by this so I thought I'd share. This is baby #3 for me (6th pregnancy) and I love to compare bump pictures between my pregnancies. Well the first belly picture I took in my first pregnancy was at 14 weeks so I compared pictures at 14 weeks from all 3 pregnancies.

Left to right: 1st pregnancy, 2nd pregnancy, this pregnancy (not including miscarriages, obviously.) All at 14 weeks. I can't stop laughing at the difference between my first pregnancy and now.
 



Attached Files:







14 weeks pregnant.jpg
File size: 55.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs.B.

Please can my EDD be changed to 23rd March, thanks

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/20130911_100150_zps3112d13c.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, how are u all. 
I can't believe I'm 16 weeks pregnant today! :) going so fast ! I can't wait to feel baby properly . Shudnt I be feeling them move by now ? I think I've felt little things bt nothing major. 

I'm an avocado now x


----------



## Bexter81

Im the same 16 weeks on sunday and not really feeling much. Got my 16 week appointment tomorrow. Does anyone know what they do at that appointment. Last time I had it at the womans centre at the hospital and she basically just told me what I should be eating. Its at my drs this time do you think she will listen to the heart beat x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

CountryMomma said:


> Found out today that we are team :pink:
> 
> Also can you change my EDD from 8 March to 6 March? Thanks!!


Yay congrats on your girl xx Is anyone keeping track of what everyone is having? Seems to have been a lot of girls, but maybe I am getting confused with cross posts lol :wacko::wacko:



donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls, how are u all.
> I can't believe I'm 16 weeks pregnant today! :) going so fast ! I can't wait to feel baby properly . Shudnt I be feeling them move by now ? I think I've felt little things bt nothing major.
> 
> I'm an avocado now x

Congrats on 16weeks and your avocado :happydance: I haven't had any movement yet either -thought maybe I did one day but hasn't happened again so I don't think it was baby. I felt number 4 at 16 weeks exactly , so hopefully very soon for you xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Congratulations on the positive scans and the discovery of team pink :) 

Love those 14wk pictures, I havent taken any in this pregnancy yet but I will soon when I feel bump rather than bloat. Crazy to think some of us are hitting the 16wk mark. Soon it'll be 20, V-day then 30 and then D-day!! Maddness.


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies

sorry I havent posted in a while

Sorry for your loss minni

Welcome to all the new ladies ... and congrats on joining team pink

Also seems to me like more girls than boys for March 2014

hope everyone is ok ... despite the waves of nausea hitting us from time to time


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hopefuli won't be long then . Well yeh I was sitting down last night and I swear I cud feel them moving about bt I can't say 4 certain. I just can't wait to feel proper movement , its exciting ! 
And in my area they don't listen to the heartbeat til 24 weeks but some areas listen at 16 weeks . X 


wannabubba#4 said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> Found out today that we are team :pink:
> 
> Also can you change my EDD from 8 March to 6 March? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Yay congrats on your girl xx Is anyone keeping track of what everyone is having? Seems to have been a lot of girls, but maybe I am getting confused with cross posts lol :wacko::wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, how are u all.
> I can't believe I'm 16 weeks pregnant today! :) going so fast ! I can't wait to feel baby properly . Shudnt I be feeling them move by now ? I think I've felt little things bt nothing major.
> 
> I'm an avocado now xClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats on 16weeks and your avocado :happydance: I haven't had any movement yet either -thought maybe I did one day but hasn't happened again so I don't think it was baby. I felt number 4 at 16 weeks exactly , so hopefully very soon for you xxxClick to expand...


----------



## DecemberWait

Wow lots of little girls in the March Monkeys group! Congrats ladies :)

BTW my friend as a first time mom did not feel her son move until 22 weeks. She would try everything but nothing helped her to feel him move until she finally felt him at 22 weeks...even the doctor said that was late...so it really just depends as each woman and pregnancy is different. I am not worried about movement yet, I will probably start anticipating it at 20 weeks if I haven't felt anything by then. 

I am still feeling pretty miserable. Horrible stomach aches, throwing up, exhausted, constipated off and on or I have diarrhea...just generally can't believe how crappy I feel. So, I cut my work hours back from 40 hours per week to 30. Today is my first day of my new schedule and I did get the most sleep I've gotten in a LONG time last night which is great. I can also take time to walk the dogs, fold some laundry and just generally not feel rushed out of the house for a really long and tiring day. I am just really grateful my job gave me the option to cut back. I hope I won't be sick the entire pregnancy but at this rate I guess I might. This morning I threw up just from a glass of water. 

Despite how I am feeling, DH and I did DTD last night because it had been forever. Luckily, I have had no spotting from it which is great. My OB did say that my spotting was probably just transitional from stopping progesterone...my placenta has probably boosted the progesterone by now and my cervix is back to how it should be. Let's hope at least :)

I think J_Lynn is finding out what she's having today...good luck J_Lynn!!


----------



## HappyHome

Good sleep makes such a difference to how we feel. My dd3 still wakes a few times a night so when I have a good few hours i love it.

Got big bundle of post including my Consultant date, VBAC clinic and GTT.
2/3 IMO are a waste of time but there you go. 
Think the worst one of those is the Glucose test, that disgusting drink they make you have if gross and trying to keep it in and look happy in front of other pregnant women is hard. 
Was hoping it would be the 20wk scan date, that should be around the first week or so of October.


----------



## BaniVani

Hello ladies!!! CONGRATS to all the gals who recently found out the sex of the lil MARCH MONKEY...we have decided to wait until the due date. For those of you feeling morning/all day symptoms, hoping you feel better soon! I was feeling so good and thinking that I could start exercising soon BUT I am getting sick...have a sore throat today.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Banivani - I have been doing prenatal pilates and they do make me feel good.

Hope your throat isn't too ttroublesome -it I sa pain being ill/ sore and not being bale to take much in the way of medicine. I have had terrible mouth pain since sunday, it is much better now I am glad to say, but was totally agony, and could only use antibacterial mouthwash and take paracetemol :'(

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

it seems everyone is coming down with something! I highly doubt I will get away with it especially being pregnant.. just counting down the days lol...

feel better!


----------



## JessesGirl29

S hard to keep up to this thread.

Minni I'm so,sorry for your loss :cry: how absolutely heartbreaking.

CountryMomma congrats on team pink, I'm waiting ultrasound requisition in hand for my 20 week scan, got to hear babies heartbeat yesterday at the midwife :cloud9:

I've been feeling moving pressure I just think is baby but you always hear about kicks and flutters ect so I'm doubting myself. I'll be doing whatever and then feel an uncomfortable shifting feeling and then it passes. Yesterday I felt rectal pressure from the inside that went on and off for about ten minutes and then passed. I mean, it could be gas but I don't feel like it is.


----------



## Eltjuh

JessesGirl, I get that moving pressure! I don't find it uncomfortable, but it feels a bit like a rolling feeling doesn't it?? At least, that's how I would describe it, as if something is rolling under your skin.

And my MIL told me with my first that if you think it's baby, it probably is, cause you know your body! And I think that baby moving is quite a specific feeling that you just know! (doesn't mean I haven't wondered if it was indeed baby that was moving around in there though, but I'm fairly sure now!)


----------



## BaniVani

wannabubba#4 said:


> Banivani - I have been doing prenatal pilates and they do make me feel good.
> 
> Hope your throat isn't too ttroublesome -it I sa pain being ill/ sore and not being bale to take much in the way of medicine. I have had terrible mouth pain since sunday, it is much better now I am glad to say, but was totally agony, and could only use antibacterial mouthwash and take paracetemol :'(
> 
> xx

I decided to take a walk with my poor deprived dog...he hasn't gotten out much since I've been pregnant. I had my scarf plus a jacket on while others were wearing shorts and sandals! Guess the immune system is pretty low and body temperature is off when pregnant. 
I'm going to try Pilates too....gotta do something. I notice that due to sleeping in strange positions and having digestion problems, my muscles are a bit sore and strained. Hope your mouth gets better ...I heard that's a common pregnancy problem.


----------



## LaDY

Hope you are all ok...I haven't been on as much as I would have liked to! 

So sorry for your loss Minnie...thinking of you at this difficult time :hugs: xx


----------



## donnarobinson

16 week baby bump :)
 



Attached Files:







16%20Weeks%20x.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Disneylovers

Just as I was starting to feel better we got devastating news from my best friend, she used to live a couple of hours drive from us but moved to Colorado a few years ago, we still talk every day online and sometimes call if we find the time or have something important to share. 

Well my phone rang from her today and instantly on hearing just sobbing I knew something terrible had happened. Her eldest daughter (20yrs old) and her boyfriend had been driving home when the flash floods happened, something happened where their car stopped and got caught in a heavy flow of water, she got out trying to see if she could help correct the course of the car and was instantly swept away. The boyfriend jumped out to try to save her and he was swept away too, his body was found early this afternoon and my best friend found out by one of his friends leaving flowers with her second oldest daughter. They have only found her purse so far and she is still missing so we've all been in tears all afternoon. There's more heavy rain forceast and it's dark and cold there now, we've been hoping and praying that she would be found safe and ok but we're all at a loss for what to think now. She isn't just my best friends daughter, DH and I have watched her grow up and she's more like a niece to us. I wish we could be there to comfort my friend in person :cry: I feel guilty for feeling crappy about crying so much that it makes me throw up, not the time where I want to feel sorry for myself :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg disney! I am so soory hun...how awful! Prayers coming to you all..my heart just ahes for you.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm so sorry :( Someone in another thread I'm part of on here lives in that area and posted an article from CNN detailing how bad the weather is and they mentioned that same couple :( So tragic. I hope they find her and she just found shelter somewhere but can't get out to let them know she's okay.


----------



## wavescrash

My next appointment with my OB was for Sept 27th but I got a call yesterday saying the doctor won't be in the office that day & that I needed to reschedule. I called today to do so and it's now two days earlier and I go back on Sept 25th which is just under 2 weeks away, so yay.

I also asked when & how I'd get the results from my NT scan and blood work back. She said normally my OB just reviews them at your next appointment but she checked to see if my results were in. She said the baby's heart rate was 160bpm (totally the same range as both of my girls), placenta/cervical length/amount of fluid looked good, baby was measuring 13w 5d (when I was only 13+2 so my OB was so wrong to try and change my due date to 8 days later lol!) She said my TSH levels came back low and that my OB would likely just want to check them again but Google tells me toward the end of the 1st trimester, they're likely to be low because that's when HCG is at its' peak so I'm not worried. HOWEVER, she didn't tell me what the results were for the genetic testing. I'm sure all is fine but I'm just curious as to what those results were.

All my friends due around the same time as me already have appointments for their anatomy/gender scans so I can't wait to see my OB again so I can schedule mine. In less than a month (most likely) I'll know boy or girl!!! I'm almost positive it's another girl (although I want and feel like it's a boy) but my mom swears it's supposed to be a boy. She keeps making excuses as to why it has to be so I can't wait to prove her wrong (even though it's not what I was most hoping for lol.) Either way, we just want happy & healthy & I have plenty of girl clothes if need be lol.


----------



## ruby83

Disney, how devastating! Thinking of you and your friend xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Disney I'm thinking of you. So devasting x x


----------



## donnarobinson

I went into my little boys room. He's 19 months today & somehow managed to open a safety capped bottle of baby oil and tipped it everywhere , all ova his cot and himself ! Cheeky boy lol x

I've got the midwife on thursday :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Disney -that is so sad, so sorry to hear this news! Omg you must all be in turmoil and totally devastated. My heart is aching for you all just now, my daughter is 19 and I cannot imagine the pain everyone is suffering right now. Hope they find your friend's daughter soon xxxx

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## LaDY

Oh my God im over 13 weeks and I feel horrendous!!! The sickness just won't stop...when did all your ladies MS stop? xx


----------



## loulabump

Mine is pretty much gone now lady and has been for over a week. Still getting the occasional wave of sick feeling but generally I feel good now. Hope it let's up for you soon xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

LaDY I was lucky not to get MS this time, but with last pregnancy it was gone by end week 13 -hope yours is gone soon too x

Going by scan date I am 16weeks today, (I am still unsure what date I am going with lol -maybe go with scan date but just expect a 43 week pregnancy lol) 

I will see what my next scan says regarding size; last pregnancy they put me a week ahead at 12 week scan, then at 20 week scan I was only measuring 19week (but they wouldn't change my date back because they said that was not accurate, but baby was then 2 weeks late and induced)

Anyway, 16weeks - how did that happen? lol xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Donna I can't believe were 16 weeks alredi :/ where has the time gone .. 

Yeh I'm stil certain ill go over , I shud be 15+4 now by lmp but I'm 16+1 due to scan. I'm going by the scan date but I do expect to go over.
They put me back one day with my son and I went 10 days over b4 I was inducded and he still didn't come till the next day. Lazy boy haa. 
Were 4 months pregnant alredi x with xmas , new year , my birthday, sons bday , the baby due .. Its gna fly by . :) I'm more excited now but stil waiting 2 feel proper movements I can't wait x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I know -it is becoming exciting! Although I am sad to admit that I haven't felt 'as' excited this time around. Don't know why? think it is because I still don't feel pregnant lol ;) And I am busy with my 3yo a lot so haven't had the same amount of time to just think about being pregnant. 

This time last pregnancy I was reading to my bump and have just realised that baby can now hear and I have hardly spoken to him/ her at all yet -need to start making up for that :(

4 weeks on Tues til my anomaly scan -another chance to see my little munchkin - that is exciting !!! Then Halloween, Bonfire night, Christmas, New Year and then maternity leave lol xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Disney - my thoughts are going out to you and your friend, I hope she's found safe xx 

I love you bump pic Donna :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I'm not as excited this time round , well I am but its not the main thing on my mind where as when I was pregnant with my son and he was my 1st everything was so new and exciting to me and I didn't have a toddler to keep me busy lol. I defo think once we can feel them move it will be even more exciting ! 

Yeh mine was 4 weeks 2da Can't wait x x x


----------



## BaniVani

Disneylovers said:


> Just as I was starting to feel better we got devastating news from my best friend, she used to live a couple of hours drive from us but moved to Colorado a few years ago, we still talk every day online and sometimes call if we find the time or have something important to share.
> 
> Well my phone rang from her today and instantly on hearing just sobbing I knew something terrible had happened. Her eldest daughter (20yrs old) and her boyfriend had been driving home when the flash floods happened, something happened where their car stopped and got caught in a heavy flow of water, she got out trying to see if she could help correct the course of the car and was instantly swept away. The boyfriend jumped out to try to save her and he was swept away too, his body was found early this afternoon and my best friend found out by one of his friends leaving flowers with her second oldest daughter. They have only found her purse so far and she is still missing so we've all been in tears all afternoon. There's more heavy rain forceast and it's dark and cold there now, we've been hoping and praying that she would be found safe and ok but we're all at a loss for what to think now. She isn't just my best friends daughter, DH and I have watched her grow up and she's more like a niece to us. I wish we could be there to comfort my friend in person :cry: I feel guilty for feeling crappy about crying so much that it makes me throw up, not the time where I want to feel sorry for myself :(

Awful news to hear from a friend....my heart and prayers go out to those affected. You must feel so heart stricken. Try not to feel guilty of not being able to do more for your friend who is so far away. The phone calls that you can give her in the next few months to give her support , is going to be helpful. Maybe your body is trying to protect you from feeling strong emotions and so you are nauseous about crying.


----------



## countrygurl3

Disney- Im so sorry about your friend, her daughter and boyfriend. I live in Oregon, a couple states over and have been watching the news. Mother nature can be horrific at times. My prayers go out to you and your friend. I hope they find her safe! 

I can barely keep up with you ladies. Minnie im so sorry for your loss, take your time to heal. I could only imagine what you are going thru.

Im just hanging out over here lol. Almost 13wks. Seems as if time has slowed down again...trying to enjoy, but so anxious for my next appt. 9/27 going to see our 'alien'(our nickname for the baby lol) and listen to the heart tones. So excited for the ones that have found out the gender and the ones coming up. I love watching everyones journey :happydance: 

Pretty sure I'm finally getting a little bump. It doesn't go away like the bloat did.


----------



## wavescrash

wannabubba#4 said:


> I know -it is becoming exciting! Although I am sad to admit that I haven't felt 'as' excited this time around. Don't know why? think it is because I still don't feel pregnant lol ;) And I am busy with my 3yo a lot so haven't had the same amount of time to just think about being pregnant.

You know... I'm the same way. I'm not feeling as excited as I did with my previous pregnancies. When I see the baby on ultrasound or hear the heartbeat I get excited. When I think I feel movement, I get excited but I think part of it is because I just don't feel pregnant yet. Glad it's not just me.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm the same - have 101 other things to occupy my mind and with a toddler too. Not much time for thinking about it. Had a bit of movement but not much so I keep forgetting !


----------



## waiting4damon

Are any of you non-first time moms developing a bump much faster this time? I feel like mine is huge compared to my first....


----------



## wavescrash

I posted a comparison at 14 weeks the other day from this pregnancy, my last one and my first. My first one I was flat as a board at 14 weeks. The last one and this one, I'm much more noticeably pregnant.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

waiting4damon said:


> Are any of you non-first time moms developing a bump much faster this time? I feel like mine is huge compared to my first....

Not really , from what I read I was looking forward to it but its just weight I didn't loose last time has come forward a bit :-(


----------



## ClaireJ23

I didn't really start showing until 15-16 weeks last time but bump is noticeable now already.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I'm shattered today, stayed up late to watch big bro final and my son woke at 6.30am cud cry x 
My eyes r stinging . 
I put a top on 4 bed that I hadn't wore in weeks and it was so tight I looked massive every1 says I'm carrying high and way different to last time . They all reckon girl but I think people tell u what u want to hear x


----------



## donnarobinson

My 8 and 16 week bump comparsion. :) wa a difference x
 



Attached Files:







picmix-1482013-9118.jpeg
File size: 86.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LaDY

Love your bump Donna!!...im still not sure if im showing or if its just fat! :lol: 

I got my downs syndrome results in the post, it said I had 1:100000 chance of having a down syndrome baby which I understand is low risk...just out of interest what did yours say? xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh mine was 1:1300 which was also low risk bt seems high to me esp considering urs x


----------



## JessesGirl29

I feel bad like Ive been so hormonal and irrational and upset that I haven't enjoyed pregnancy yet And I didn't even puke! I woke up thinking that before I even opened this thread. I went to a party last night for a friends birthday and every girl was like "oh my God! That is so exciting you must be over the moon!" Or "I can just feel the happiness radiating off of you", only I haven't felt that happy. I can't tell if something is wrong or its just my thinking. My brain keeps worrying and thinking about the negatives and feeling depressed. 
Do I need to just buck up or are there really issues? I can't even tell. 

I just hope it gets better. I want to live in perpetual happiness :cry:


----------



## LaDY

donnarobinson said:


> Yeh mine was 1:1300 which was also low risk bt seems high to me esp considering urs x

Its bizarre isn't it...I spoke to someone and hers was 1:200000...that set me off worrying about mine!...I really would love to know how they figure this out! xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Mine was 1:1500 i think, which i thought was quite a low number cause i'd seen others that were like 1:10000 but it's still low risk, i mean it's less than 0.1% which is pretty low if you think about it

I'm not sure if i'm showing yet. I am bigger this time than last time but i started off fatter than last time so that makes sense!
You can see a difference between my 12 and 15 week picture, but i'm scared i've just gained weight :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh well this time I started of fatter than b4 as well. So I'm sure half of mine is just fat and the fact my belly was loose this time round x


----------



## Bexter81

Im sure I looked preggers last week but now I dont think that I do just a bit heavier. Im 16 weeks pregnant tomorrow but I still cant help feeling like a fraud. I want this baby so much but now the sickness has gone I cant help but feel that im not. If I tell my mum or husband that im worried they just tell me im being ridiculous. I cried at my 16 week midwife appointment yesterday as everything is building up on me. I love my little boy so much unfortunately he was born with a kidney problem which doesn't usually bother me but recently he has been complaining of a bad back and we had to take a sample to the drs. Im passed myself and the drs always get his condition confused with something else and it felt like the midwife really listened to me. She also had a tear in her eye. I wish drs were like midwifes cos they cant even be bothered to read his notes. Sorry this is a bit of a rant but im so good at showing the world how in control I am but I am just having a bit of a wobble lol x x


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't feel pregnant either hun and I'm always worrying . My sickness has passed to . Aww bless u hun big hugs x


----------



## LaDY

Im the same ladies...I have started off a lot fatter and I have this terrible image of me giving birth and looking like a balloon!! :lol: xx


----------



## Disneylovers

Sorry i don't mean to be such a downer, just feel lost. My friends daughter's body was found yesterday once the flood waters started to recede, just meters from the abandoned car and where they found her boyfriends body the day before :cry:

Trying to see if I can fly out to help where I can between baby appts, I have our gender/16 week scan on the 25th and have to be back by the 1st of october. I know it's such a short time to go but I know she is struggling as anyone would in the same position. My heart just breaks for her, Dh and I feel like we have lost family as we've always seen the daughter as a niece to us but it pales in comparison to how my friend is feeling along with her DH, 2 other DD's and her DS. 

the only upside is my morning sickness seems to have gone away after what seems like days of crying for the family, but that isn't much comfort :( I do feel baby moving more and more though reminding me that I can't grind everything to a halt so I thank baby for being here, especially when i couldn't sleep and tossing and turning I felt baby everytime I turned over.


----------



## MrsPhez

I haven't posted much really but catch up here and there and am so sorry to hear about your "niece" and her boyfriend. I was hoping for a better outcome for her. Sending deepest condolences to you and your friend's family :hugs:


----------



## Bexter81

Awww disney lovers im so sorry to read your story. It certainly puts things in perspective. I cant even imagine what you are all going through. Stay strong x x


----------



## mummy2o

Disney. So sorry about your friends daughter. Don't worry about being a downer. If you need to vent just vent. I'm sure we would all do the same if we were in that position


----------



## ClaireJ23

Sorry to hear that Disney, hugs.


----------



## LisK

Oh Disney that is so so sad. That poor mother. :( Big hugs to you and your friend.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so sorry disney thinking of u and ur family x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Disneylovers I'm so sorry for your loss and your friends loss. I can't imagine how heartbreaking that would be. :cry:
You're not a downer, this is something so heartbreaking and major: I'm sure everyone was holding hope in their heart and to pass away in an unexpected natural disaster is just something no one would see coming. 

Love and healing to your family and theirs.... I hope you are able to make it out there, but even phone support is support.


----------



## BaniVani

I had a few days of having a huge bloated stomach. I was getting worried at what I'd look like a few months ahead. However, I've seemed to have deflated so to speak :) the last three days. I'm eating smaller meals and trying to keep a schedule on eating(very difficult to maintain) and I think this is what's helping. Digestion is waaaaay much better too. 

Loving the bump photos ladies! I'll put mine up soon too.


----------



## LucyLake

Sorry I haven't been on as much everyone, glad to see I'm not the only one still going through the morning sickness phase!

Minni: I'm so sorry for your loss. Take all the time you need and hope to see you back very soon <3

Disneylovers: how terrible, I'm so sorry! :(


----------



## LucyLake

When is everyone finding out gender?

I asked my perinatologist last week in week 12, but she said she never guesses that early. Looks like week 16 for me. I have weekly scans, but they are usually quick peeks.

Has anyone effectively used Intelligender--the $45 gender test from CVS? Not sure it's worth the money?!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

11 more days until we have our early anatomy scan and find out the gender! :)


----------



## wavescrash

LucyLake said:


> When is everyone finding out gender?
> 
> I asked my perinatologist last week in week 12, but she said she never guesses that early. Looks like week 16 for me. I have weekly scans, but they are usually quick peeks.
> 
> Has anyone effectively used Intelligender--the $45 gender test from CVS? Not sure it's worth the money?!

I won't have my anatomy/gender scan until I'm 18 weeks. I go back to my OB on the 25th and she'll give me the referral form for the scan & then I have to call the hospital to make an appointment for it. So it's about 3.5 weeks away!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

It will be here before u know it!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks, I hope so! I'm getting so impatient lol.

I have 2 girls and just really want a boy. I feel like it's a boy. My mom's insisting it's a boy (because she and my aunt both had 2 girls and then a boy) but the heart rate is the same as both my girls were and nub/skull look like another girl so I'm super curious to find out who's in there.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I said the same about my gut feelings bc we also have the same heartrate as my dd and the skull and nub are identucal to my dd's as well... Def thinking girl! Would love a boy ! But if its another girl we are not upset!


----------



## BaniVani

Wanting a girl :baby: My mother had three boys then me. She basically kept having children until she got her female. My husband is one of three males-no females. Males seem to be dominant. So, If I can dress this MONKEY in pink, I'd be very happy!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm finding out in just under 4 weeks :) can't wait ! 11th october 4 me ! 

I would love a girl so we have one of each but I would also love a boy so my son has a brother to play with. I think girl from how I'm feeling so different and sick this time but I think boy from my scan pic x


----------



## wannabubba#4

BaniVani - I too was huge initially with lots of bloat evidently lol...my bump actually looks smaller now at 16 weeks than it did at 10weeks haha -after weeks of trying to hide it at work, now everyone knows and keeps asking 'so where is your bump? you are tiny' lol

After 3 boys I would love the chance to buy pink again too, my DD is 19 so that phase was out of my life a long time ago lol. But I think probably boy xx


----------



## mummy2o

Originally I wanted a girl and have had strong girl vibes throughout this pregnancy. But as its been getting closer to finding out I've now realised I want another boy. I think my son after the birth has been so loving and sweet. He is very much a mummies boy. Which is a big step for me as I cried after giving birth to my son as I wanted a girl, I couldn't find out his sex but knew he was a boy, but I guess which ever I end up having will be loved just as much.


----------



## donnarobinson

I was the same I was so set on wanting a girl this time but as times gone on I'd love another boy! Boys are so loving , and my lil man is my world ! I wud love a girl 2 though. And I don't want any more babies after this one. So a girl would be perfect but I'm not fussed! You get what your given , I'm just glad to be pregnant and just want a healthy baby. Aww u never no donna! :) x


----------



## ClaireJ23

I´d love a girl cause then they would be two sisters close together in age. DH would prefer a boy but either way we would be happy.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm really not fussed about whether we have a girl or a boy but I keep thinking baby is another girl. My pregnancy is completely different and I still think girl


----------



## wannabubba#4

I know I will love this little one as much as I do the rest, whether boy or girl too lol - 

I have a midwife appointment this week, and am overly excited haha -I know it is urine testing BP and possibly feeling of my tummy haha so WHY so excited? Think it is because appointments make my pregnancy feel real. Also I wonder if she will attempt to listen to heart beat -I hope so :)

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I have a midwife appointment thursday! And I to am excited loool. ! 
Ino she won't listen to babies heartbeat they don't listen til 24 weeks here or even feel my tummy till 24 weeks. So its just the basics but it does make it feel more real . Sometimes I look pregnant other times I look and think I can't even tell! I can't wait 4 my scan , I just want to no all is ok x


----------



## Kelstar82

My 16 week midwife appt is Thursday too but we get the chance to hear baby's heartbeat x it's so exciting right now I have no bump and going to these appointments makes it more real x


----------



## LisK

I have my 16 week appointment on Thursday too. We are doing the AFP blood test and I'll get my referral for my anatomy scan on the 2nd of October. :)


----------



## LucyLake

You ladies that have to wait for scans are so brave and my hat is off to you. My insurance pays a global fee for the entire prenatal care and I can be scanned as.often as I want. I also have a perinatologist who performs separate scans for TTTS and TAPS.

I'd love girls as we have a nine year old son. Both my husband and son want boys though. Additionally, much like the Royals, my husband comes from a long line of boys. Of 30 cousins, just 2 are girls. :) I'm totally expecting two little boys :)


----------



## DecemberWait

15 weeks today. My 'bump' fluctuates in size from bloat so I don't think it's a real bump plus I'm not a single ounce over my pre-pregnancy weight yet. I'm finding this to be the most boring part of pregnancy as a lot of my symptoms are dying down from first tri and I'm almost feeling and looking normal. I really thought I'd look more pregnant by now but I guess I have a few weeks to go. Hopefully it's not a problem that I haven't gained anything...seems some women don't really gain till 3rd tri. I am looking forward to my gender scan on the 25th, it's about the only exciting thing about this pregnancy right now lol sometimes I seriously just don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am though, the little chugging heartbeat is evidence of that for me, thank god for my doppler or I'd think something was wrong. 157bpm this morning :)
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-15 10.21.00-911636328.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DecemberWait

I forgot to mention, my sense of smell has gotten MUCH stronger. I walked into one of the classrooms where I work and I said "wow, smells like cucumbers in here!" Turns out one of the teachers had a salad with a few cucumbers in it in the fridge across the room...LOL! Everyone else said "HOW can you smell that?!" Comes in handy at times but other times not so much like when I am trying to make healthy food choices and I am walking around the city and can smell hot dogs from a block away lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> I have a midwife appointment thursday! And I to am excited loool. !
> Ino she won't listen to babies heartbeat they don't listen til 24 weeks here or even feel my tummy till 24 weeks. So its just the basics but it does make it feel more real . Sometimes I look pregnant other times I look and think I can't even tell! I can't wait 4 my scan , I just want to no all is ok x

I will be the same then donna, I kind of knew they didn't check hb until much later on last pregnancy but was hoping with dopplers they might check earlier. Previous pregnancy they still used hand held stethoscopes in my practice haha

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww u never no. A lot of places check from 16 weeks it just depends on ur area. Fingers crossed4 u :) 
Haaa lol. ! 


wannabubba#4 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> I have a midwife appointment thursday! And I to am excited loool. !
> Ino she won't listen to babies heartbeat they don't listen til 24 weeks here or even feel my tummy till 24 weeks. So its just the basics but it does make it feel more real . Sometimes I look pregnant other times I look and think I can't even tell! I can't wait 4 my scan , I just want to no all is ok x
> 
> I will be the same then donna, I kind of knew they didn't check hb until much later on last pregnancy but was hoping with dopplers they might check earlier. Previous pregnancy they still used hand held stethoscopes in my practice haha
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Gender predictions welcome, Pics mega blurry but if you want to guess please do, see link in my siggy :)


----------



## Shabutie

Hi girls, sorry for my absense. Been a crazy few weeks for me including all my emotions. 

I have my 12 week scan on Thursday. Last sunday, I was up A&E due to red bleeding. They took bloods etc and did a scan. Baby was all ok, was moving its arms and legs and was just chilling out upside down. 

Thinking of you all, cant believe how far gone some of you are!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all well x


----------



## LaDY

Shabutie said:


> Hi girls, sorry for my absense. Been a crazy few weeks for me including all my emotions.
> 
> I have my 12 week scan on Thursday. Last sunday, I was up A&E due to red bleeding. They took bloods etc and did a scan. Baby was all ok, was moving its arms and legs and was just chilling out upside down.
> 
> Thinking of you all, cant believe how far gone some of you are!

Glad all went well hun :hugs: xx 

Morning Donna! :wave: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Glad all is okay with baby Shabutie xx

And morning ladies:wave:

Thought I felt little peanut wriggle on Friday night, happened a couple of times but then nothing :shrug: ,also felt a funny little roll under my skin yesterday but again only once. Hope to feel more soon, it is reassuring once they are rolling and kicking and prodding and I can feel pregnant lol

xx


----------



## BaniVani

*SHABUTIE:**Last sunday, I was up A&E due to red bleeding. They took bloods etc and did a scan. Baby was all ok, was moving its arms and legs and was just chilling out upside down. *

~~~~~~~
Had the same happen to me a few weeks ago-bleeding-it also turned out to be nothing major. I had a tiny tear near the uterus. Glad to know you're okay :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Donna I've been feeling littke thuds and tickles which I'm sure is baby bt I stil can't say 4 certain I want proper movement lol x


----------



## HappyHome

Hey there everyone.
Got my 20 week scan on the 7th of October, hopefully they'll be able to tell us girl or boy. 
I'm still convinced we're due another girl, even got a name picked. After 3 girls I'm just not convinced I'll have a boy, but in a few weeks hopefully we'll know. 
Had some groin pain yesterday, probably my own fault messing around with dd3 during the day. Weird but sometimes I forget I'm pregnant!


----------



## mummy2o

Glad everything is ok Shabutie. Sorry you had to go through that though.

I laid down yesterday afternoon to have a nap, I was so tired. But before I went to sleep I swear I felt the baby moving around like a ninja. It was moving so much that it just couldn't be gas. Not for 5 minutes. Eventually it got comfy again and settled down. Won't be long until they'll be moving all the time!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

so sorry about your loss Disneylovers :hugs:


----------



## JessesGirl29

The things that happen on this thread to multiple people are nuts.
I was also in the ER yesterday. Woke up to brown spotting, slightly concerning but no super big deal and then went to work for noon and felt a gush and it was red blood. Left work as soon as I got there, went home and told OH and we loaded up for an afternoon at the hospital. There was no one there ultrasound qualified so they did a quick one to check for heartbeat and baby was in there moving around so they knew she was okay that way (sorry Ive been calling the baby 'she' even though we don't know) and now I'm headed back this morning for a full ultrasound to see if they can find the cause of the bleeding. 

The past two days I felt like she was just growing like nuts you know? I got tired and couldn't stop eating and felt the stretching. I think she maybe just stretched everything a little too fast. I've really popped now. Part of me feels bad for panicking and the other half knows that red blood is too scary to ignore.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh ms was back this morning! Boo!


Excited for halloween w dd this year..we are making her costume, its a peacock! :). I will post a pic when its all done, i have to order her leotard off of etsy!


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm glad all is well Shabutie! 


I've been so tired lately it's really making day to day stuff hard. I'm also annoyed because people keep asking me 'where I'm hiding the baby' because I'm really not showing in clothes yet. I have to go to my DHs brother's house on Sunday and I know his nosey wife will be on and on about how small I am because she was quite big by 16 weeks. It is kinda depressing because I feel like I've been pregnant forever and I still don't look pregnant... hopefully I'll see more of a change soon. Ugh I wish I could stay in bed all day I don't feel rested at all from the weekend despite sleeping and just lounging the entire time. I dunno how you guys do this with little ones!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh december i didnt show until 20-23 weeks w my first...not even a blub...

This one i bloated up quickly but it is gone, no belly here yet!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And how we manage with lottle ones is hope they nap ;) so we can nap too, or if ella is rolling or playing on the floor ill lay on the floor w her or hang out and rest on the couch if everything in the house is done n clean or i wait for hubby to get home and he helps me out w cleaning...very grateful for that!


----------



## LucyLake

JessesGirl29 said:


> The things that happen on this thread to multiple people are nuts.
> I was also in the ER yesterday. Woke up to brown spotting, slightly concerning but no super big deal and then went to work for noon and felt a gush and it was red blood. Left work as soon as I got there, went home and told OH and we loaded up for an afternoon at the hospital. There was no one there ultrasound qualified so they did a quick one to check for heartbeat and baby was in there moving around so they knew she was okay that way (sorry Ive been calling the baby 'she' even though we don't know) and now I'm headed back this morning for a full ultrasound to see if they can find the cause of the bleeding.
> 
> The past two days I felt like she was just growing like nuts you know? I got tired and couldn't stop eating and felt the stretching. I think she maybe just stretched everything a little too fast. I've really popped now. Part of me feels bad for panicking and the other half knows that red blood is too scary to ignore.

Thinking of you, my first thought was possible placenta previa which is manageable and just requires a c-section, no sex as the placenta is wrapped around the cervix. Let us know, huge hugs <3


----------



## donnarobinson

I defo agree with napping when our babies nap I have a nap everyday wen my son does lol x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I should really learn to nap when dd1 does on my days off!


----------



## wannabubba#4

My LO doesn't nap anymore, but has started nursery school as of 2 weeks ago, so now I do get to nap zzz bliss!! lol


----------



## DecemberWait

I work a really tough job but luckily have reduced my hours and I'm leaving in December. My husband wants me to quit now but I'd like to save more since I'll be staying home for several years. I admit I can't wait to be done, going to work is a killer for me.


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> I work a really tough job but luckily have reduced my hours and I'm leaving in December. My husband wants me to quit now but I'd like to save more since I'll be staying home for several years. I admit I can't wait to be done, going to work is a killer for me.

I am so thankful to only work part time this time around. I only do 2 x 12.5 hr shifts per week and am finding that after being on my feet for all those hours , I am totally exhausted the next day (and sore). Could not be coping with full time just now! I am lucky enough to split my shifts too, so never work two days or nights together, which gives me the chance to catch up. And with LO in nursery now too yay!!!

I worked fulltime with my first 4 (although was off sick by now with number 4 so suppose that can't count haha -am sure it was working full time that contributed to it). Roll on Maternity leave. xxx


----------



## waiting4damon

DecemberWait and wannabubba-You are both so fortunate--to get the opportunity to work reduced hours! And extra lucky you, DecemberWait, blessed to be a SAHM! I wish I could be that lucky!
Full time-3 12 hr shifts a week as an ER nurse is royally kicking my butt! As much as I can sleep with a 5 year old to care for on my days off; you can best believe I have been~

Got to hear the baby's HR today at my OB visit--steady in the 140s with lots of movement! :) Made me feel better. Gender and anatomy scan scheduled for October 21st at 1030a. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

waiting4damon said:


> DecemberWait and wannabubba-You are both so fortunate--to get the opportunity to work reduced hours! And extra lucky you, DecemberWait, blessed to be a SAHM! I wish I could be that lucky!
> Full time-3 12 hr shifts a week as an ER nurse is royally kicking my butt! As much as I can sleep with a 5 year old to care for on my days off; you can best believe I have been~
> 
> Got to hear the baby's HR today at my OB visit--steady in the 140s with lots of movement! :) Made me feel better. Gender and anatomy scan scheduled for October 21st at 1030a. :)

Yep I do feel truly fortunate - I am a staff nurse too but now working in critical care and it can be really busy but nowhere as busy as ER I would imagine .Previous pregnancies I worked full time (13 shifts per 4 weeks) and it was murder, medical receiving ward for one and long term elderly care for another 2. Always thought being a SAHM would be so good too, but tbh I am great at my job and get a lot of job satisfaction from going to work; now that I am part time lol - Love spending time with my children but a few hours of adult company every week is fab too :thumbup: The truth is though, I could not afford to be a SAHM even if I wanted to.

HR sounds fab, I am still to hear Peanuts' lol - maybe be a bit quieter tonight at work and can get a shot of a doppler; but I doubt it -it has been manic in there for weeks

xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to have been away, we finally moved house on saturday so have been busy and don't have internet yet, apart from my data-allowance on my phone, which i'm trying to be savvy with  

As for being pregnant with another LO around.... my LO doesn't nap anymore, so I don't nap. Though technically i could cause hubby is around at the moment as he's looking for a new job. But i guess all of us 2nd (and more) timers are just used to being sleep-deprived and tired all the time ;) haha
I know i am used to being tired most of the time cause i get tired quite easily, even though my iron levels are always 'normal' according to my blood tests...


----------



## ClaireJ23

Luckily I am able to nap when my LO naps. Yesterday morning I started being violently sick with a tummy bug and slept all day as hubby was home all day. Didn't keep any food or liquids down at all. :(

Today was better, was sick during the night and in the morning. Took naps when she napped in the morning and afternoon and managed to have some tea tonight. Feeling a bit fragile but wasn't too severe as didn't have fever with it.


----------



## DecemberWait

I am looking forward to being a SAHM and know I'm super lucky to be in a situation where I can stay home. We are going to be one and done so I want to enjoy every second!


----------



## Disneylovers

Going to be a SAHM here too... well I was doing freelance art but I'm not allowed to play with the solvents/cleaners/etc whilst pregnant so unless I pick up more of the freelance I was doing for a government class for graphic design I'm out of work now anyway so i guess my SAHM time has started already :winkwink:. DH has a good job that pays well and our prenatal care is covered 100% through his federal work insurance so thankfully we're good on finances.


Thanks for all the thoughts and hugs, I've been a bit quiet and finding ways to help. I set up a paypal fund for our friend so they have money for funeral expenses, she's told me if I fly out to see her before baby then she is going to pinch and poke me till I'm blue all over... Well unless I get clearance from my ob. She said she's worrying about baby more than about what she needs even though she would give anything for Dh and I to be up there with her. She's my rock and I don't have a clue how she is being so strong in losing her daughter, I am trying to plan to go up and see her at the end of oct/beginning of nov as long as we don't have any more issues.


----------



## wavescrash

All the talk of sleeping when your LO sleeps... I'm terrified of the thought of having a newborn and a 2 year old. There will be no sleeping when the baby sleeps unless I can magically make my toddler sleep all day as well lol. We sleep through the night pretty well now (minus a million bathroom trips for myself) and that initial sleep deprivation hits you like a ton of bricks :/


----------



## Mrs Doddy

wavescrash said:


> All the talk of sleeping when your LO sleeps... I'm terrified of the thought of having a newborn and a 2 year old. There will be no sleeping when the baby sleeps unless I can magically make my toddler sleep all day as well lol. We sleep through the night pretty well now (minus a million bathroom trips for myself) and that initial sleep deprivation hits you like a ton of bricks :/

Yes I'm worried about this too , my lo will be 3 1/2 so the chances that she will be still napping is slim, though she will be in nursery 3 days a week so will have to sleep then !


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls imn worried my son won't nap when babies born either he wil be 2 .. 
I'm 17 weeks in2 days! Omg times going quick. ! 3 weeks til I no what I'm having ! Excited much. X 
My sons 1st two xmas prezzies come today x


----------



## Blessedbaby

I wish I could be a SAHM but we simply wont be able to afford it. 

As for napping when baby does Im hoping to get some househelp to help me with the washing etc when Im on maternity leave as I love my sleep and its gonna be a big adjustment for me after so many years


----------



## HappyHome

Watching series 2 of OBEM while doing the ironing this morning. I love watching it. Wish they do a special HomeBirth one. 
dd3 hardly naps now days, she'll be 2 when baby is due, but with school runs and everything else thrown in getting a chance to slow down is a rarity. 
Early I know but I've started a list for supplies in case I do get a HB agreed.


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I'm abit late but i'm due 14th march :) midwife thinks boy after nt scan but we find out 28th :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> Watching series 2 of OBEM while doing the ironing this morning. I love watching it. Wish they do a special HomeBirth one.
> dd3 hardly naps now days, she'll be 2 when baby is due, but with school runs and everything else thrown in getting a chance to slow down is a rarity.
> Early I know but I've started a list for supplies in case I do get a HB agreed.

Yay another home birth hopeful! :D What supplies are you getting ready lol? I have had my home birth booked in already, told them at 8weeks I was having one lol -unless is early or breech of course xx


----------



## HappyHome

Mrnmrsm said:


> I'm abit late but i'm due 14th march :) midwife thinks boy after nt scan but we find out 28th :D

Welcome :) 



wannabubba#4 said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Watching series 2 of OBEM while doing the ironing this morning. I love watching it. Wish they do a special HomeBirth one.
> dd3 hardly naps now days, she'll be 2 when baby is due, but with school runs and everything else thrown in getting a chance to slow down is a rarity.
> Early I know but I've started a list for supplies in case I do get a HB agreed.
> 
> Yay another home birth hopeful! :D What supplies are you getting ready lol? I have had my home birth booked in already, told them at 8weeks I was having one lol -unless is early or breech of course xxClick to expand...

I'm very hopeful for a HB. 
Been told by a friend who is a student MW that the team I'm under try not to encourage HB, which annoyed me. 
I also have to attend a VBAC clinic and see a consultant, but I am really pro staying home. I'm quite pee'd off of even having to go seeing as I've had 2 babies since the section in 2001. 
DD2 was a VBAC 2 hr hospital birth with no pain relief, DD3 was 1hr30mins again a VBAC and no pain relief so all going well baby could be a fast labour and delivery which I feel staying home would be better for me and us as a family.
I'm collecting old towels and although ASDA had sold out I was looking at getting their shower curtains as plastic sheeting. 

Are your MW supportive? What have your family said?


----------



## mummy2o

HappyHome said:


> Watching series 2 of OBEM while doing the ironing this morning. I love watching it. Wish they do a special HomeBirth one.
> dd3 hardly naps now days, she'll be 2 when baby is due, but with school runs and everything else thrown in getting a chance to slow down is a rarity.
> Early I know but I've started a list for supplies in case I do get a HB agreed.

Sorry to disappoint. The next series is currently being filmed at the hospital I'm giving birth at. I'm hoping it airs before we give birth so I can get an inside view of the staff and what to expect at the hospital. So expect a lot of gurt lush babbers being born.

I hope you do get agreed for a HB. It will be so nice and hopefully peaceful! I already know I won't be and I honestly don't want one after the traumatic birth with DS, also its been 7 years so pretty scared of the whole thing.



Mrnmrsm said:


> I'm abit late but i'm due 14th march :) midwife thinks boy after nt scan but we find out 28th :D

Congrats. We're due the same day. Your finding out early. I have to wait until the 23rd October! However, my gut feeling is a girl and it was right last time.


----------



## HappyHome

Oh bless you, have they offered you anyone to talk to about the trauma? 
I dont think I'd want anyone filming me during labour.

Anyone else do the Chinese Predication tests from this thread?


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im also due on the 14th of March and I hope we get to find out next month on the 10th :thumbup:


----------



## HappyHome

Going to be a busy and exciting October with so many scans being booked in.


----------



## MrsPhez

mummy2o said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Watching series 2 of OBEM while doing the ironing this morning. I love watching it. Wish they do a special HomeBirth one.
> dd3 hardly naps now days, she'll be 2 when baby is due, but with school runs and everything else thrown in getting a chance to slow down is a rarity.
> Early I know but I've started a list for supplies in case I do get a HB agreed.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint. The next series is currently being filmed at the hospital I'm giving birth at. I'm hoping it airs before we give birth so I can get an inside view of the staff and what to expect at the hospital. So expect a lot of gurt lush babbers being born.
> 
> I hope you do get agreed for a HB. It will be so nice and hopefully peaceful! I already know I won't be and I honestly don't want one after the traumatic birth with DS, also its been 7 years so pretty scared of the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrnmrsm said:
> 
> 
> I'm abit late but i'm due 14th march :) midwife thinks boy after nt scan but we find out 28th :DClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats. We're due the same day. Your finding out early. I have to wait until the 23rd October! However, my gut feeling is a girl and it was right last time.Click to expand...

Usually airs Jan to March so you'll see some of it before yours arrives!


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh... so we moved last weekend, registered with the gp straight away yesterday. And I asked them how to go about being referred to a MW and they said it's self-referral and gave me phone number for them. Been trying them all day but it just keeps ringing for ages... 1 time it was busy, but other than that it has just been ringing... Not sure what's going on. But I'm 16 weeks on friday, so I should be getting in with them soon-ish, as you're supposed to have an appointment at 16 weeks. Probably get my booking-in combined with that one I'm guessing. If I can get through to them that is! :dohh:


----------



## Mrnmrsm

I have a private 3d at 16 weeks :) cant hold my own water! Felt baby move yesterday ahh!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

one more week until gender scannnnnnn...well 8 days but whos counting!


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> Mrnmrsm said:
> 
> 
> I'm abit late but i'm due 14th march :) midwife thinks boy after nt scan but we find out 28th :D
> 
> Welcome :)
> 
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Watching series 2 of OBEM while doing the ironing this morning. I love watching it. Wish they do a special HomeBirth one.
> dd3 hardly naps now days, she'll be 2 when baby is due, but with school runs and everything else thrown in getting a chance to slow down is a rarity.
> Early I know but I've started a list for supplies in case I do get a HB agreed.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay another home birth hopeful! :D What supplies are you getting ready lol? I have had my home birth booked in already, told them at 8weeks I was having one lol -unless is early or breech of course xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm very hopeful for a HB.
> Been told by a friend who is a student MW that the team I'm under try not to encourage HB, which annoyed me.
> I also have to attend a VBAC clinic and see a consultant, but I am really pro staying home. I'm quite pee'd off of even having to go seeing as I've had 2 babies since the section in 2001.
> DD2 was a VBAC 2 hr hospital birth with no pain relief, DD3 was 1hr30mins again a VBAC and no pain relief so all going well baby could be a fast labour and delivery which I feel staying home would be better for me and us as a family.
> I'm collecting old towels and although ASDA had sold out I was looking at getting their shower curtains as plastic sheeting.
> 
> Are your MW supportive? What have your family said?Click to expand...

Yes so far my MW's have been supportive, my named midwife is SO for it, she was really excited about it lol -the one who was arranging my scan was more subdued 'why do you not want it in the CMU?' -I said its nothing against the CMU I just want baby at home that is all lol
And my hubby is totally supportive, the boys are fine as long as they don't have to do anything lol. He hated being sent away last time, after our son was born -they wanted me to stay overnight as he was delivered by forceps and had a brief palsy and it was just awful.
I bought shower curtains from ASDA last time, and stockpiled loads of old towels -well gave me months of excuse to buy new ones lol, bought a birthing pool and ended up being induced for being over dates by 14 days . So disappointing :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Bet ur soo glad 2 moved aint u. Yeh I'm having my 16 week appointment at 17 weeks . Some have it at 18 weeks. Midwifes r terrible 4 answering fones. Hope u get thru soon x


Eltjuh said:


> Ugh... so we moved last weekend, registered with the gp straight away yesterday. And I asked them how to go about being referred to a MW and they said it's self-referral and gave me phone number for them. Been trying them all day but it just keeps ringing for ages... 1 time it was busy, but other than that it has just been ringing... Not sure what's going on. But I'm 16 weeks on friday, so I should be getting in with them soon-ish, as you're supposed to have an appointment at 16 weeks. Probably get my booking-in combined with that one I'm guessing. If I can get through to them that is! :dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh glad the move went well- and hope your MW gets your message /or answers the blooming phone soon. You would think they would have an answer machine.

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Not long now then nikki! Exciting ! I've got just over 3 weeks til mine x


----------



## DecemberWait

I think three of us have our gender scans on 9/25 right? I can't wait...they also give a DVD which will be great to share with my family in South Africa.


----------



## wannabubba#4

my next scan isn't until 15th October- a whole month to go; but then we aren't doing the gender thing just to check peanut is healthy and get a chance to see him/her again :D xx


----------



## mummy2o

HappyHome said:


> Oh bless you, have they offered you anyone to talk to about the trauma?
> I dont think I'd want anyone filming me during labour.
> 
> Anyone else do the Chinese Predication tests from this thread?

I'm consultant lead and they haven't spoken to me about birth plans yet. But no they haven't offered me to talk to anyone. They are pushing for a VBAC but I'm a bit sceptical so we'll see closer to the time. They filming ends in October/November time, but I agree I would hate to be filmed whilst in labour.


----------



## waiting4damon

I'm rather peeved at my OB right now--he said that given the details I recall of my post dates 41+3 pitocin induction with my daughter and the csection that followed for late fetal heart decels after complete cervical dilation--that he guesses I only have 50% chance of successful VBAC and recommends a repeat csection! Ughhhhhh!

I do NOT WANT another section--I believe the first was caused purely by excessive intervention since I did not go into labor on my own. I have requested official records of my labor and delivery as well as operative report for my OB so that he and I can make an informed decision based upon actually FACTS.

Anyone have any positive VBAC stories to share? Should I fight this MD for my chance?

Gender scan not until 10/21 :( 5 more long weeks to wait


----------



## wannabubba#4

waiting4damon said:


> I'm rather peeved at my OB right now--he said that given the details I recall of my post dates 41+3 pitocin induction with my daughter and the csection that followed for late fetal heart decels after complete cervical dilation--that he guesses I only have 50% chance of successful VBAC and recommends a repeat csection! Ughhhhhh!
> 
> I do NOT WANT another section--I believe the first was caused purely by excessive intervention since I did not go into labor on my own. I have requested official records of my labor and delivery as well as operative report for my OB so that he and I can make an informed decision based upon actually FACTS.
> 
> Anyone have any positive VBAC stories to share? Should I fight this MD for my chance?
> 
> 'Gender scan not until 10/21 :( 5 more long weeks to wait

I would fight it to be honest, I was induced with last labour, not with Pitocin (artificial rupture of membranes only), but it ended in a very traumatic forceps delivery, but they were trying to prep me for theatre too and luckily my 'already having had babies' body went to 10cm dilated in the space of a few seconds. I cannot imagine that because one labour went one way that the next definitely will too :) xx 

My second and subsequent labours were so different from my first xx
Good luck


----------



## Nikkilewis14

waiting4damon i would do whatever u wish to do! and if u want a VBAC, i think you should try, at least TRY. to go for a vbac! I think if things arent going as planned with the VBAC you wound end up with a c-sex anyway, just not when they WANT u to!


----------



## waiting4damon

Thanks Nikki-thats how I feel, if they schedule a c-section at 39 weeks and the dates are at all wrong, the baby could end up in the NICU for any myriad reasons due to not being ready for the external world! I understand the risk of uterine rupture with any trial of labor, but c-section itself is risky--hemorrhage, pulmonary embolism from abruptly dislodged placenta, organ laceration...etc. Neither is best, but scheduling it now would be madness.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I agree!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, we're FINALLY done with unpacking and sorting the house out. Only took us 3 days (literally from morning till late at night most days). Didn't get to do much yesterday as we were out most of the day. 
So now we can get back to 'normal' life! :thumbup:

And yes, I got through to the midwife in the end, just stayed on the phone for ages until they picked up! She took my details and said the midwife for my area will contact me and I think she'll book me in for a 20 wk scan aswell! Can't wait to find out when that's gonna be, cause I had one booked in my old hospital for the 15th of October, but that's way too far to still go to that one. So I'm gonna have to cancel that!

And waiting4damon, fight for what you want. At least that way they can't say afterwards: oh you could've had one anyway! Or you won't feel too bad if you can't cause you know you tried everything to get what you wanted.
If you get all your information/notes then you could always try to get a second opinion from someone.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Mrnmrsm said:


> I have a private 3d at 16 weeks :) cant hold my own water! Felt baby move yesterday ahh!

Felt the baby move?!?!?! :cloud9:

Is this your first? I'm dying to feel the baby move but I'm afraid I'll think it's gas. :dohh:


----------



## wavescrash

I ordered the Sonoline B doppler on Friday and tracking says it should be here tomorrow. I'll be 15 weeks AND have the day off work. I'm so excited!


----------



## ruby83

I am dying to feel the baby move too!! I am 16 week tomorrow... Had an OB app yesterday and heard the heart beat! Love hearing it!! I should buy a doppler! I have been getting a bit faint and dizzy if I don't eat something literally every hour!! 

Have to wait until 22/10 to find out gender- can't wait!


----------



## wavescrash

I _think_ I've felt the baby move several times this evening but it's not enough for me to say for certain that's what it was. I keep thinking it was probably just gas or stuff moving through my bowels but it kinda felt like baby. I'm just impatiently waiting for movements so I over-analyze everything I feel late at night (since baby's tend to be most active then lol.)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I even tried poking my belly, drinking cold water and lying on my back. So far all I've had are a couple ripples that turned out to be future farts. :haha: I should probably go easy on the cheese.


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I can feel baby wriggling but can't be certain! I really wana feel proper movement ! 
I'm 17 weeks 2moz ! Surely can't be long x


----------



## donnarobinson

23 days and counting till we find out the sex! Can't wait x


----------



## HappyHome

waiting4damon said:


> I'm rather peeved at my OB right now--he said that given the details I recall of my post dates 41+3 pitocin induction with my daughter and the csection that followed for late fetal heart decels after complete cervical dilation--that he guesses I only have 50% chance of successful VBAC and recommends a repeat csection! Ughhhhhh!
> 
> I do NOT WANT another section--I believe the first was caused purely by excessive intervention since I did not go into labor on my own. I have requested official records of my labor and delivery as well as operative report for my OB so that he and I can make an informed decision based upon actually FACTS.
> 
> Anyone have any positive VBAC stories to share? Should I fight this MD for my chance?

Definitely fight it and stress that you would really like to at least try a VBAC. There's some lovely ladies on the natural birthday section hat are full of supportive advice an handy links.



Mrs. JJ said:


> I even tried poking my belly, drinking cold water and lying on my back. So far all I've had are a couple ripples that turned out to be future farts. :haha: I should probably go easy on the cheese.

:haha: nearly pee'd myself reading that!


----------



## HappyHome

donnarobinson said:


> 23 days and counting till we find out the sex! Can't wait x

19 for me (if i can count right, 7th october) I hope baby co-operates and all is well :baby: be a brilliant bonus finding out :pink: :blue:

How are you feeling today Donna?


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww mines the 11th october ! :D yeh I hope baby let's us see what they are. Ill be upset if not . Lol. 
I'm ok thank u hun. Think I'm finally getting some energy back ! Just cleaning the house ! Are u ok xX


HappyHome said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> 23 days and counting till we find out the sex! Can't wait x
> 
> 19 for me (if i can count right, 7th october) I hope baby co-operates and all is well :baby: be a brilliant bonus finding out :pink: :blue:
> 
> How are you feeling today Donna?Click to expand...


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> I think I can feel baby wriggling but can't be certain! I really wana feel proper movement !
> I'm 17 weeks 2moz ! Surely can't be long x

Me too - I was working night shift and swear I felt baby moving a lot between about 3am and 5am - got quite excited but then nothing again since. Maybe he/she is just a night owl and sleeps all day lol :haha::haha:

Midwife appointment today :happydance: Nothing exciting happening, but yay another milestone to pass xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Today is good, not too tired as dd3 didn't have me up 100 times during the night so I'm just chilling with her until school run later. Do need to bath the Tortoise soon though. 

Hope your appointment goes well. Hopefully you'll get to hear the baby :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww donna mines tomoz ! :) I stil get excited even tho they don't do nothing lol. I'm gna mention me not having gained any weight yet , yeh and mines always on a night when I'm in bed , I can just feel something . But can't wait4 a kick. So I can say that's baby lol x


----------



## LisK

Anyone else have a really sore bump? My bump HURTS like it is bruised. Not sure if it's a growth spurt or what.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I don't have a sore bump, but OW!! achey pelvis -started on Friday after I stopped to help someone carry a pram upstairs -only hurt briefly afterwards but then the next day I was working all day and was sore by evening, and now today I have given in and have put on my support belt from physio last pregnancy. 

Was so proud to have reached 15/16weeks and not be afflicted and here I am now :'(

I am only working part time this time though so hoping to be able to carry on at work - at least until 28 weeks. I wouldn't feel such a fraud if I was to manage until then :(. Ideally I want to keep going until 32 weeks but that may be an unrealistic goal.

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm very sore last few times. Had mega sore pelvis and back yday x


----------



## DecemberWait

Not sure if I mentioned this but with your first often times movement isn't felt until around 20 weeks. I commonly see 18-20 weeks for first movement, my best friend felt nothing until 22 weeks. 14/15 weeks is early for movement so don't get discouraged by not feeling anything yet :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Had my mw appointment and heard baby heart beat yay!!! Isn't that a fabulous sound? Didn't find out the rate, but didn't sound any different than last time, so I am definitely thinking boy now.

Fundus measures correct for dates (their dates not mine haha) I spoke to her about the date confusion, and she said not to worry. We will go with the scan/ fundal dates just now and if I get to 41/ 42 weeks then we will discuss it then -she said I can get further scans to check placenta and would need to spk to a consultant but lets just hope this LO decides that he wants to come out a bit earlier lol.

So I need to refer to physio for my SPD, can book my antenatal water aerobics from 18weeks and then scan date shortly after that exciting times!! Yay!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My bump is sore... I think growth spurt.... 

Ahhh this week is taking forever!


----------



## wavescrash

As of 8:30 this morning my doppler's out for delivery! I'm so excited to get it :)

15 weeks today. Two weeks until my next appointment and I can't wait for that because I'll finally get the request form for my 18 week gender/anatomy scan so I can go ahead and schedule that. Which means in about 3 weeks we'll know boy or girl. So jealous of those of you that already know or are finding out at 16 weeks.


----------



## donnarobinson

That's great news donna :) 
Aww they don't even check heartbeat or ur belly until 24 weeks here. So 2moz mine will just be the usual. Blood pressure urine etc. But I wna talk to her about me not bein consultant led when I should be and if I'm going to get a growth scan cuz my son was big . I'm scared of hemoraging again 2 x


----------



## HappyHome

No bump here yet, but I am looking "plumper" to chose a slightly nice word. 
Seems all I've got on my calendar is hospital appointments at the moment.

Hope your doppler comes quickly then Wavescrash Its exciting waiting for goodies. 

Wanna - Its confusing with dates isnt it, even a few days out can mean unnecessary intervention which I'm sure we all want to avoid. 

Borrowed 2 pregnancy and baby magazines from the library today so with any luck I can sit with a cuppa (herbal of course) and have a read :coffee: And considering they're £2.99 each to buy I thin kits very handy indeed.


----------



## DecemberWait

Btw I highly recommend the book 'Brain Rules for Baby' it's written by a neuroscientist and it's excellent. I feel pretty knowledgeable about early childhood development because I'm about to graduate with my masters in that field but this book has given me new and extremely useful information for bringing baby home. Best baby book I've read so far :)


----------



## wavescrash

HappyHome said:


> Hope your doppler comes quickly then Wavescrash Its exciting waiting for goodies.

Thanks! OH is leaving in an hour or so and will be gone for a couple hours and doesn't want me to listen unless he's here. So I'm hoping it gets here soon. I can't wait that long lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> No bump here yet, but I am looking "plumper" to chose a slightly nice word.
> Seems all I've got on my calendar is hospital appointments at the moment.
> 
> Hope your doppler comes quickly then Wavescrash Its exciting waiting for goodies.
> 
> Wanna - Its confusing with dates isnt it, even a few days out can mean unnecessary intervention which I'm sure we all want to avoid.
> 
> Borrowed 2 pregnancy and baby magazines from the library today so with any luck I can sit with a cuppa (herbal of course) and have a read :coffee: And considering they're £2.99 each to buy I thin kits very handy indeed.

It is frustrating with the dates thing - even the midwife didn't know why my LMP and O dates are out by scan date by a week - but baby is definitely measuring ahead by one week (by scan and fundal height) :shrug:
At least I can finish up work a week earlier, and can get my homebirth from 36 weeks :winkwink::winkwink: (technically lol... but then would that even be safe ?:shrug:) As long as baby is born between 38weeks and 42weeks I am happy :thumbup: I know one thing, I am refusing induction at 40w=14 this time as by my dates we will still have a week to go :winkwink: 
xx


----------



## MrsPhez

donnarobinson said:


> That's great news donna :)
> Aww they don't even check heartbeat or ur belly until 24 weeks here. So 2moz mine will just be the usual. Blood pressure urine etc. But I wna talk to her about me not bein consultant led when I should be and if I'm going to get a growth scan cuz my son was big . I'm scared of hemoraging again 2 x

They might if you ask ;-) Heard baby heart rate at 16 weeks yesterday but only cos I asked, they don't do it routinely. And maybe some midwives use their discretion more than others.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Ugh, drama alert. 

I swear we were a very drama free couple before getting pregnant but the stress of my OH saying one thing and doing another is terrible. He went on that vacation and I had so much hate and he came back and said "My life is all about you and the baby now" and I believed him and tried to relax. 

Things never got better... He JUST told his Mom two days ago I'm pregnant (15 weeks) and so I was really excited to finally put it on facebook. I woke up this morning at 4am and had a cry thinking about how we'd lost our vacation, I cleaned the kitchen alone while he slept and generally what an ass he was being and he woke up and told me to stop crying because I was keeping him awake. I went to the couch and turned on my facebook and for a moment felt joy at all the love that was given to my ultrasound photo and then thought for a minute 'why are none of Jesse's friends commenting?'

It was then I realized that he un-tagged himself from the ultrasound photo and deleted it from his page. :cry: 

I went in to hysterics and he refused to even acknowledge me saying I was "acting ridiculously". I was going to stay at a friends house but instead I'm heading home to have the talk I need to have instead of perpetuating drama. I've been looking up bachelor apartments all day at work. This man (boy?) is not ready to be a father or even admit I'm pregnant to his friends. I refuse to go insane over this anymore. I just want a life apart. I want to be happy again.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh jesse i dont think u are over reacting at all! I would have done the same! Hes def either embarrassed or too immature...thats so sad..he should be shouting it rrom the rooftops...d be just as upset!


----------



## wavescrash

If I were in your shoes, I would be completely done with him. You will be mentally and emotionally better off without him and your baby will better benefit from you being in a better place emotionally. I'm not saying you should leave him - you do what you think is best but if it were me in your shoes, after all you've shared these last few weeks, I'd be telling him it's time to pack his bags and go live whatever life he thinks he wants.


----------



## JessesGirl29

At home in the spare bedroom sleeping on the queen double air mattress I just picked up. Thanks ladies......I'm over it. Back to regular preggo talk :winkwink:


----------



## wavescrash

:)


----------



## wavescrash

15 weeks with #3 and a grossly popped belly button lol. It's popped every pregnancy just earlier each time. Looks so weird here :/
 



Attached Files:







15weeks-1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 8









15weeks-2.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi Ladies,
I am just wondering what you are doing for pain relief. I can hardly move. I've called in sick 3 days in a row. My doctors say it is just "growing pains" and all is healthy. I have severe back, shoulder, hip, groin, bump, arm and jaw (?!?) pain. I am just miserable with pain. Has anyone had this? Does it go away?


----------



## wavescrash

Tylenol/paratacemol is allowed for pain. If it's serious pain, your OB can prescribe something stronger. Heating pads for areas that aren't your belly are okay as well. For hip/belly/pelvic pain, you can get one of those "girdle" things to help lift the belly and take the pressure off your pelvis/hips. Babies-R-Us sells them as do most maternity stores I'm sure.


----------



## HappyHome

Definitely look into getting a belly band type thing. Your MW should be able to give you good advice on it. Sounds odd but some getting yoga type exercises can help. 
Are you sure you're not coming down with something else (flu for example?)


----------



## mummy2o

Are you sure Jesse? Just take care of yourself :hugs: and if you need to moan how much of an arse he is that's fine.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. 

I'm 17 weeks today & an onion I've got the midwife today x


----------



## HappyHome

Congratulations on 17wks. Good luck at the MW too. I wont see mine again until 22wks.


----------



## Kelstar82

Midwife for me too
This morning x exciting times &#10084;&#10084; xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, :) how are ux


----------



## HappyHome

Sooooo hungry, hungry hungry hippo :pizza:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Anyone else a bit worried about their 20 week scan ? With dd they said she was too small and wanted me to have an amnio which we didn't , she also had kidney problems. All is ok now tho - holy city has got me worried again (I know it's only tv program but because of the issues I had I'm worried)


----------



## donnarobinson

Went to the midwife ! Didn't do much , 
Checked bp and urine ! Had a chat I've got protein and lucosites or whatever they are in urine. Sent it of 4 testing I had these last trime bt didn't have an infection. 
Next appointment is 24 weeks ! 7th november and she will listen to heartbeat then & she don't measure my bump til 28 weeks ! It use to be. 24 ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Weird how different areas in UK have completely different policies when all under same health care and NICE guidelines etc - I do agree though, I think it could probably depend on the midwife too.

Jesse - your boyfriend sounds very strange to me - I have never known any man (or boy) not wanting to scream from the roof tops about going to be a dad - I mean most men see it as a sign of being a real man and virility etc; I would be absolutely fuming that he appears to be hiding it and isn't proud. Have you asked him what is going on?

TTLive - Sounds like you are coming down with something hun - abdo cramps normal uterine stretching, pelvic hips back could all be PGP /spd type pain but sore neck jaw shoulder too - Do you have a high temperature or anything? 
Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I've felt the baby tonight , proper little prods as soon as I got in bed ! :) I can say is defo baby lol x only for a second bt happy x


----------



## waiting4damon

Hi all. Has anyone experienced a sharp painful tugging feeling above their bellybutton? This is my second baby--so my bump is quite sizeable--I only feel this when I have done a lot of cleaning or time at work as a nurse. Second day in a row and its worrying me.

Also, just for fun--are any of you brainstorming baby names yet?
Boy
1. Damon
2.Jaime
3. Trent
4. Logan
5.Victor

Girl
1. Jewel
2. Rose

I'm hoping the baby is a boy--as I have a girl. :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hey waiting - I believe that's your round ligament, I get that pain sometimes too. Pretty normal from what I can tell.


----------



## BaniVani

I had the same pain....Also on my right and left side.

I like Logan and Jewel .


----------



## HappyHome

waiting4damon said:


> Also, just for fun--are any of you brainstorming baby names yet?
> Boy
> 1. Damon
> 2.Jaime
> 3. Trent
> 4. Logan
> 5.Victor
> 
> Girl
> 1. Jewel
> 2. Rose
> 
> I'm hoping the baby is a boy--as I have a girl. :)

Agree with the round ligament pains, when do you next see the MW?

I like Rose for a girl and from your boys I think Jamie is my favourite. 
We like Jessica Amelia for a girl and a bit stuck on boys names that we agree on and that dont end up spelling something odd with the initials.


----------



## wannabubba#4

waitingfor - I get that type pain too, think it is normal pregnant stuff 
and I like Logan Jewel and Rose especially from your lists, Was Damon your chosen boys name for baby 1? (going by your username lol?) 

We haven't really spoke much about names yet - once we get passed the 20 weeks mark lol, I am still so scared of something going / being wrong.
We do have a small list, 
Girls -Abigail Lily
Lillia Jean (Lillian and Jean are DH and mine grandmother's names and we like to use family names in the middle; but I am not too keen on Jean lol)
Amelia Lily
Boys - Eli David
Harvey David

but as I said, we haven't really discussed it in any great fashion yet, it can be so exciting picking names, but frustrating and hard too lol Can't it? 

xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

I like Rose, it's our daughter's middle name.


----------



## donnarobinson

How are you girls. I get that pulling sensation to. 
We like sophia. & sienna for a girl & like bailey for a boy bt my oh isn't keen. We will talk more about it once we no what were having x 
Its strange cuz we alredi had my sons name from wen I 1st gt pregnant he's named after his daddy x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Got my Harmony results today, all negative. Very happy.


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClaireJ23 said:


> Got my Harmony results today, all negative. Very happy.

 Good news! Do you get to know gender with that test too?



donnarobinson said:


> How are you girls. I get that pulling sensation to.
> We like sophia. & sienna for a girl & like bailey for a boy bt my oh isn't keen. We will talk more about it once we no what were having x
> Its strange cuz we alredi had my sons name from wen I 1st gt pregnant he's named after his daddy x

I loved Sienna last time (and this time lol) but hubby not so keen, and Bailey is so cute. We have my hubby's name as a middle name this time.

I am totally pain free again today from SPD - if it limits itself to the day after work then I am happy and can easily cope with that :D 

Hope e1 else and bumps are doing well xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Morgan renae. Or owen michael here for names ;)


----------



## HappyHome

A little random but the other way round Michael Owen is a footballer in the UK. 

I'd never heard of the Harmony test before being pregnant this time. Glad all was well, its always nice to hear good news.


----------



## Eltjuh

Girl is gonna be Hayley Joan Boukje (Hayley). Not too sure on boy yet, it's probably gonna be Noah - haven't figured out a middle name yet, I'd like to use Brian/Bryan as that's my FIL's name, and he's been pretty special to hubby's family. He's like a dad to them all, eventhough none of the kids are his! And after the childhood they had with their real dad they really deserved a (step)dad that loves them more than anything!


----------



## Vivibump

Hello ladies, 
I am due in April 03rd, this is our second baby, we have a beautiful 2 year old boy that keeps us busy.
I am very excited to find out if we are having a girl this time, but i dont mind another boy :happydance: as long as he or she is healthy. 
We live in Canada.
:winkwink:
so nice to meet you all!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome vivi! Congrats!


----------



## ClaireJ23

wannabubba#4 said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Got my Harmony results today, all negative. Very happy.
> 
> Good news! Do you get to know gender with that test too?
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> How are you girls. I get that pulling sensation to.
> We like sophia. & sienna for a girl & like bailey for a boy bt my oh isn't keen. We will talk more about it once we no what were having x
> Its strange cuz we alredi had my sons name from wen I 1st gt pregnant he's named after his daddy xClick to expand...
> 
> I loved Sienna last time (and this time lol) but hubby not so keen, and Bailey is so cute. We have my hubby's name as a middle name this time.
> 
> I am totally pain free again today from SPD - if it limits itself to the day after work then I am happy and can easily cope with that :D
> 
> Hope e1 else and bumps are doing well xxClick to expand...

Thanks, you can get gender from the test, but the hospital has a policy of opting out of finding that information as they would have to talk to you about XY (sex) chromosomal disorders.


----------



## ClaireJ23

HappyHome said:


> A little random but the other way round Michael Owen is a footballer in the UK.
> 
> I'd never heard of the Harmony test before being pregnant this time. Glad all was well, its always nice to hear good news.

Thanks, neither had I. Has only been available in UK for a matter of months.


----------



## BaniVani

Eltjuh said:


> "Girl is gonna be *Hayley Joan Boukje *(Hayley)"

Has a nice ring to it! Good choice for a little girl.

*
Vivibump * WELCOME and Congrats! You just might have a March baby :) I actually just might have a late February Baby. 

*Nikkilewis14 * Morgan renae<~~~ Beautiful name!

*donnarobinson * Sophia is one of my favorite names. I was thinking of that name too. 

*wannabubba#4:* Gosh, I love all the names mentioned. I think it will be a difficult choice! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
:hangwashing:
So today, my mother-in-law, washed my white bed sheets with one of her pink towels and this made everything in the wash turn pink. She had all the sheets and towels hung over the house railings-ALL PINK. I looked at the wash, then looked at her and began to laugh. Told her, "You really want this baby to be a girl, don't you?". Nice morning laugh. 

*QUESTION*:Ladies_I had a hard time going to sleep last night. Felt my blood pumping through my veins(especially in my stomach) and my heart pounding to the point, I couldn't sleep. Any of you feel this at night?


----------



## waiting4damon

wannabubba-I think Tristan and Trent were the boy names we chose for #1, we ended up having a girl. My daughter is Stella Phoenix. 
I am on on the countdown to the gender scan--32 days!

Also, every time I see the OB, he probes me about taking the Harmony test. I am 27 and DH 25--with no familial history of chromosomal defect. He keeps mentioning it so often its scaring me. What do you ladies think; trust nature or question every possibility?
I'm getting scared about it; it would cost me $800.

When I worked as a nurse in Labor and Delivery, its seemed the only babies born with anatomical markers for Downs were born to 35+ mommies.


----------



## waiting4damon

Also funny, I was looking through my holiday decorations and found a stocking, on which I had embroidered "Baby" from last December (December 2012). My hubby thought I was nuts at the time, but I kept feeling that someone was missing without including that baby stocking :) Little did I know...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My dds name is ella madelyn ( madeline is my mothers middle name). So if we have a girl this time we thought it was fitting to use his moms middle name renee! So morgan renae it is! ;)


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi ladies,
My pain has subsided to the point that I can function. I went to the doctor and am not coming down with anything. He said all the regular things like increased blood flow, growing baby and ligaments are the cause...except for the chest/arm/jaw pain might be caused by pregnancy related angina (not too worried as my heart has been thoroughly checked out before, due to a murmur, and all is good). Your tips have really helped. I took some tylenol, used a small heating pad on my shoulder/jaw, I am going for a walk everyday that I don't work and started prenatal yoga (on youtube for now until a dvd I ordered comes). So Thanks!!

BaniVani- I get this all the time not just at night. It is really irritating but nothing to be too worried about unless it comes with chest pain. My doctor told me it is due to increased blood volume and some women are just tuned into their own heartbeats. I find that it goes away after about 10 mins of sitting still. But like I said, I find it super irritating and distracting. I feel it in your ears too. 

In other news, I am currently in intensive negotiations with...... my husband about finding out gender. He is team yellow. I am team need to plan/know/organize/sooth my inner (well not really inner) control freak/not be surprised while I am in labour!! :wacko: I want to know so that I'll know, which is pretty darn hard to explain to him lol. Anyone else have this issue? He keeps saying that I can decide since it's been so hard for me (i think he means physically) BUT I just want him to agree with me instead of give in!! I was thinking that to compromise we could find out now and plan not to find out for the (hopefully) next one. Thoughts?


----------



## Eltjuh

haha TTLiveADream, we said we'd find out the first time and then we wouldn't for the next one, but we can't wait to find out!!! It's so exciting!! 
Maybe with number 3 :winkwink: If we have a number 3, and if we have one of each already, as then it wouldn't really matter whether it's a boy or girl! 

I'm starting to lean slightly more girl now... but maybe that's just wishful thinking :winkwink:


----------



## wannabubba#4

TTLive - if he says it is up to you then go for it -my hubby has agreed with me not to find out this time, but equally if I said I wanted to know, he would go with that too.

I don't know if secretly he would like to know or not; it hasn't come up lol -but if you are desperate to know and he is sitting on the fence, then I would say go with what you want xxx


----------



## DecemberWait

I can't wait to find out the gender, I had a dream last night that we had the scan and found out but when I woke up I couldn't remember the gender! Not that it's real but still annoying haha. Not one person has guessed boy so it'll be really funny if it's a boy.


----------



## Eltjuh

I just put a status up about bets for the gender... there's 2 for boy and 3 for girl. Me and hubby bet aswell, I said boy, he said girl. Whoever is right gets to pick the first thing we buy :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

BaniVani said:


> *QUESTION*:Ladies_I had a hard time going to sleep last night. Felt my blood pumping through my veins(especially in my stomach) and my heart pounding to the point, I couldn't sleep. Any of you feel this at night?

Yes! when I lay down or sit still I feel my pulse in my tummy, you can actually see my tummy move with my pulse! freaks hubby out but I'm starting to get used to it, I have felt it since about 9-10 weeks so I'm hoping it's normal, my ob didn't seem concerned and just said it's increased blood flow to baby and is normal. I've noticed my hb is faster now too, at my last two appts it was in the mid to high 80bmp's it's usually 60-65bmp unless I'm stressed, my bp is up a little too but nothing too high (usually 105/65 and it's been 115/65 lately)


----------



## Disneylovers

oh and 4 days, 21 hrs and 49 minutes until we find out baby's gender, I'm excited as baby has been the only thing keeping me going this week with the loss of two dear friends daughters, two funerals I can't make it to that breaks my heart. Baby is my happy and I shall continue to cling to him/her for love


----------



## Eltjuh

I always have the heartbeat in my stomach thing... Even when I'm not pregnant. Never noticed it before my first pregnancy though! 
But that was the first time I could see baby kicking! I saw my heartbeat and then suddenly there was one out of beat so I knew that was baby! It was so cool!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies :flower:

Hope you are doing okay Disney -thinking of you at this immensely hard time :hugs: 

AFM 17weeks and an onion lol -although onions can be so misleading haha -some are tiny haha -but 23cm when stretched out according to some sites I have read and that is well impressive; a real baby in there (even though I STILL am not feeling peanut move :nope:) 

I am working tonight so will be interesting to see if my SPD flares up tomorrow again; after 3 days of feeling fab and pain free :shrug::shrug:

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I've had a bad night and morning . Arguing wv the oh. 

Aww donna , I'm feeling little thuds now and then now but stil nothing really strong and not often x 

Mad when u think 23cm :) x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Going back to the names I have lots of girls ideas and just one for the boys so far. Which do you prefer? 

Boy: James

Girl:
Charlotte
Lily
Zoe
Alicia
Penelope
Miranda


----------



## BaniVani

Girl:
Charlotte
Lily
Zoe
Alicia
Penelope
Miranda 
_________________They are all so beautiful!! 

I like Lily
In the states, It's not a common name. 
In Italy she would be called gigliola :) pronounced: Jee-lee-oh-lah or simply Lilliana


----------



## wannabubba#4

I love Lily and it will probably be our daughter's middle name (if girl of course lol) Either that or something similar i/e Lilia 
Not keen on Zoe , but think that is because of a stupid childhood memory of a girl at my school who was a rotten bully haha -silly how these things stick and come up when least expected lol 
I do think all the names you have chosen are really pretty - not much help there was I lol?

xxxx

Whilst still on names -what are everyone's thoughts on Quade for a boy ? Lol Would be my fourth boy and Quade seemed apt haha -or is that just silly? 

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I like lily its pretty x 
I'm not keen on quade personally but a lot of ppl dnt like names I like lol x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Yes, thanks ladies. I think Charlotte Lily is my fave so far, but not decided of course. 

Not sure about Quade, never heard of it. Does it have a special meaning?


----------



## JessesGirl29

ClaireJ23 said:


> Going back to the names I have lots of girls ideas and just one for the boys so far. Which do you prefer?
> 
> Boy: James
> 
> Girl:
> Charlotte
> Lily
> Zoe
> Alicia
> Penelope
> Miranda

I love all those girls names!!! Good list. Not too fond of Miranda but only due to a bad memory too ;) 

OH and I finally had a good talk last night. I was so excited to announce I didn't tell him is as putting up the ultrasound photo and he untangled himself because he hadn't told two of his closest friends yet. He told one over the phone and is seeing the other tonight and then said he'll shout it from the rooftops. 
He's four years younger than me and said he's been forgiving of my hormones and asked me to be more forgiving of the time it's taking him to wrap his head around it and tell the people who matter. I guess in my hormonal moods I forget he's so much younger and when he said "think about what you would have felt four years ago" I realized I would be excited, but also much more concerned with 'losing my life' now I'm almost thirty and have friends who rock and have babies and all my worries have gone away over the years. It's been a lot better. He's been keeping me supplied with delicious non alcoholic beer, making dinners and cleaning without me asking. I think it finally clicked for him. He was in tears asking for forgiveness overt he ultrasound photo. 

I love old lady names, probably from working with seniors. I haven't thought about boy names at all since I'm so convinced its a girl. 

Not my list, just examples of names I love:

Ada
Evelyn
Betty
Millie
Ester
Lila
Ect......


----------



## ClaireJ23

JessesGirl29 said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Going back to the names I have lots of girls ideas and just one for the boys so far. Which do you prefer?
> 
> Boy: James
> 
> Girl:
> Charlotte
> Lily
> Zoe
> Alicia
> Penelope
> Miranda
> 
> I love all those girls names!!! Good list. Not too fond of Miranda but only due to a bad memory too ;)
> 
> OH and I finally had a good talk last night. I was so excited to announce I didn't tell him is as putting up the ultrasound photo and he untangled himself because he hadn't told two of his closest friends yet. He told one over the phone and is seeing the other tonight and then said he'll shout it from the rooftops.
> He's four years younger than me and said he's been forgiving of my hormones and asked me to be more forgiving of the time it's taking him to wrap his head around it and tell the people who matter. I guess in my hormonal moods I forget he's so much younger and when he said "think about what you would have felt four years ago" I realized I would be excited, but also much more concerned with 'losing my life' now I'm almost thirty and have friends who rock and have babies and all my worries have gone away over the years. It's been a lot better. He's been keeping me supplied with delicious non alcoholic beer, making dinners and cleaning without me asking. I think it finally clicked for him. He was in tears asking for forgiveness overt he ultrasound photo.
> 
> I love old lady names, probably from working with seniors. I haven't thought about boy names at all since I'm so convinced its a girl.
> 
> Not my list, just examples of names I love:
> 
> Ada
> Evelyn
> Betty
> Millie
> Ester
> Lila
> Ect......Click to expand...

That's good to have some relationship worries sorted out now then. 

I love Betty, but that's cause it was my nan's name. It's still really nice.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I love Millie and Lila too, and Maisie is probably considered an old ladies name too, but I love that. 

Quade means fourth born, not exactly my 4th but would be 4th boy ;)

xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

You could use Quade as a middlename, that would be quite nice!

Glad things have been sorted out Jessesgirl! :hugs: 


I also don't like the name Miranda, mainly because of Miranda Hart (from call the midwife and some other programs) I don't know why but I can't stand the woman!! :dohh: 
I find things like that really influence your name likes and dislikes.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I like Quade!!! I think it's unique but not weird. I like unique names. Boy names are tough, especially unique ones, I keep looking since I'm sure ours is a boy but I can't even fall in like with a name. Grrr boy names are so boring!!


----------



## BaniVani

*


wannabubba#4 said:
↑

....thoughts on Quade for a boy ? 
xxxClick to expand...

*

__I like it. I think he'd have a neat story about his name and it would give him importance about being the fourth. Not easy being the baby brother. I was curious and googled the name, so there's a Quade Cooper Rugby player.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm stuck between Simone Janae or Janae Simone...I'm partial to Simone Janae but my mom wasn't too fond of it so I'm second guessing...hmmm, well I got some time ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

I was kinda like that with my son's name. His full name is Jamie Lucas, but we call him Lucas. It's kinda confusing to some people, as it seems in the UK you just use the first name... whereas in Holland (where I'm from) you can have a 'christian' name/middle name which is different to your first name - if that makes sense. My full name is Ellen Johanna, but my first name is Ella.
So in England when I go to the doctor's or anything like that I always get called Ellen, cause that's the way I write it down when I register (as that's my 'official' full name). Same for my son, he always gets called Jamie at the doctor's, which is confusing sometimes as my husband's name is also Jamie (hence the reason I picked it as a middle name cause I wasn't allowed to use it as a first name :haha: Hubby thinks it's a girls name :winkwink:)
But I didn't like Lucas Jamie, so we still went with Jamie Lucas, but call him Lucas.

:haha: that sounds confusing... hope it makes sense :shrug:


----------



## JessesGirl29

alaskanwhitec said:


> I'm stuck between Simone Janae or Janae Simone...I'm partial to Simone Janae but my mom wasn't too fond of it so I'm second guessing...hmmm, well I got some time ;)

I LOVE Simone! What a lovely lovely name. I've never even thought of that name but it's so nice!!!! Unique, lovely and not too common but not so out there. :thumbup:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

JessesGirl29 said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> I'm stuck between Simone Janae or Janae Simone...I'm partial to Simone Janae but my mom wasn't too fond of it so I'm second guessing...hmmm, well I got some time ;)
> 
> I LOVE Simone! What a lovely lovely name. I've never even thought of that name but it's so nice!!!! Unique, lovely and not too common but not so out there. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you ;) 
I have a picture in my head what this lo is going to look like, much like my daughter with her thick, black curly hair...and when I think of a little girl with thick, black curly hair I think of the name Simone. My mom likes the names Ramona or Molly. Nothing wrong with those names but I can't picture my baby fitting into those particular names...Guess you got to go with your gut, I was a little upset my mom didn't like the name but it is my choice ;) and hey, daddy loves it..


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. How are you all. I'm so tired. 
My sons slept thru 2nights running and I've slept well. But stil tired I think I've got a cold coming ! :( 

I felt prods from the baby thursday but haven't really felt anything since , I can't wait to propely feel them! 
Only 19 days til my scan can't wait x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I love Simone too, really pretty and girly for a little one but could imagine it being quite the executive name for a high powered businesswoman too lol

Eltjuh I get called by my middle name too, as I am named after my mum Margaret but she thought Margaret Donna sounded better than Donna Margaret. I have never been called Margaret. Last year at the airport, the passport controller was holding all our 7passports checking the pics etc, and he passes mine to me and says Margaret, when my son shouts out ;your name isn't Margaret, why is he calling you Margaret? 'lol

Embarrassing! lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmaoo ! Bless him. 
My mums name is margaret and so is my nans. 
My name is donna margaret after them lol. 
I think simone is a high powered name aswell! 
We are defo set on sophia or sienna for a girl. Not sure which one yet and have no clue for a boys name lol x


wannabubba#4 said:


> I love Simone too, really pretty and girly for a little one but could imagine it being quite the executive name for a high powered businesswoman too lol
> 
> Eltjuh I get called by my middle name too, as I am named after my mum Margaret but she thought Margaret Donna sounded better than Donna Margaret. I have never been called Margaret. Last year at the airport, the passport controller was holding all our 7passports checking the pics etc, and he passes mine to me and says Margaret, when my son shouts out ;your name isn't Margaret, why is he calling you Margaret? 'lol
> 
> Embarrassing! lol


----------



## loulabump

Hey all, been a while since I posted.. been so busy ill have a proper catch up soon. So weird to see people at 17 weeks! It seems so much further than me.. I sense I'm always going to have week envy in this group! I'm glad to see talk of baby names hehe me and oh have been talking a lot about that lately! I've always loved Evie for a girl, don't think ill ever change my mind on that but I'm assuming boy from the start so if it is a girl its a nice surprise.. but for now in my head hes a boy :haha: There are so few boys names I like and my sons name was such a pain for us as me and oh don't seem to agree on many boys names at all but we both love Riley :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm only 14 weeks too. 

As for names I have no idea for boy or girl!! I like the nicknames Mardy and Bella for a girl but I want a longer name for actual name, none of the longer names are jumping out at me though. As for boy, 0 names on the list!


----------



## Eltjuh

loulabump said:


> Hey all, been a while since I posted.. been so busy ill have a proper catch up soon. So weird to see people at 17 weeks! It seems so much further than me.. I sense I'm always going to have week envy in this group! I'm glad to see talk of baby names hehe me and oh have been talking a lot about that lately! I've always loved Evie for a girl, don't think ill ever change my mind on that but I'm assuming boy from the start so if it is a girl its a nice surprise.. but for now in my head hes a boy :haha: There are so few boys names I like and my sons name was such a pain for us as me and oh don't seem to agree on many boys names at all but we both love Riley :)

Ahw, I have name envy :winkwink: I like Riley, but hubby doesn't!! :cry:


----------



## ClaireJ23

It's funny how other people that you know, have known or their children influence your decisions. Also, TV characters and film can sway your decisions. I like the name Oscar but DH had a cat called that, so out. I also like Milly but that's what my ex called his dog, lol. 


I'm a teacher so most names are out as I associate them with students that I have taught. I'd never taught an Isabella (nor a Rose) before which helped us decide my DDs name. 

I love Riley for a boy and Simone for a girl. Lovely


----------



## Eltjuh

haha yeah, I'm kind of influenced by One Tree Hill.... not because I want my kids to have their names because I like the program so much, but you just realise: hey I like that name!
I picked Lucas way before I watched OTH, but it did make me realise I like the name Hayley. I quite like Nathan for a boy aswell, but I can't have people asking me if I like OTH and therefore called my sons the same as the 2 brothers in the program :haha:


----------



## lovelymiss

I love Simone! It's my maiden name. I always got complimented on my full name. :) I'd love to use Simone as a middle name, but I dunno. Just sounds like we hyphenated! 

(And sorry I don't keep up on here! I am never really on much. I stick to FB.)


----------



## DecemberWait

16 weeks :) HB 159 and we find out the gender on Wednesday... can't wait!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-22 13.45.131066856967.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LisK

What a cute bump December! So jealous you are finding out the sex! I have to wait until Oct 6.


----------



## Rydersmum

Hi ladies I'm due on due on the 15 with baby 2. Wooopppp


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't know when my scan is yet!! :( When I finally got through to the midwives here after we moved she asked me some questions and then said the midwife that deals with my area will get in touch with me... haven't heard anything yet! I want to know! As they'll want to do all my booking bloods again probably and I'm supposed to have an appointment soon! 

Kinda hoping she at least tried to get me a scan date so I might get a letter from the hospital with the date on it! I wanna know when it is!!! I guess at least not knowing when it is might make the wait feel slightly shorter as I will only have to count down from when I find out the date! :haha:


----------



## waiting4damon

Still have so long to wait for my gender scan--30 days to go! But honestly, all I care about is the lack of anomalies. :) 16 weeks already; so glad about that


----------



## Shabutie

Hi Ladies. So had our scan and baby is doing perfectly. 

Hand on baby's head.


Stretching out.


Can anyone predict the gender?


The bit behind the neck measured within the limit, so just waiting for bloods to come back. They dated me at 12+4, putting my due date now on 30th March, so could someone please change. Also wondering if I would get added to the FB group, please. So as of today I am actually 13 weeks. Ive got my 20 week scan on 15th November, 3 days before my birthday, so thats quite exciting :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are doing good. Sorry I havent been posting much, I have been reading everything. :hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

And names wise, I am seriously considering Yasmin Pamela for a girl. Pamela after OH's Nan. As for a boy, I love Ramsay Michael. Michael after my dad who past away recently. Although not sure OH is dead set on Ramsay.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I say girl, Shabutie...based on nub ;)


----------



## wavescrash

I'm pretty sure when I posted my last bump picture on Wednesday I said I had 2 weeks until my next OB appointment but apparently I have no sense of time because my appointment is actually _this_ Wednesday and I'm so excited now that I've realized that. I'll get the order form so that I can schedule my anatomy/gender scan and I can have that appointment set up for just two weeks from now. I can't wait!

I've been using my doppler each night and I've come to realize, this baby's either hanging out more on my left side or below my belly button. My last pregnancy, we always found her heartbeat on the right side. I'm curious to see if the baby being on the other side means it'll be the other sex. I mean - that one Old Wives tale _does_ say different sexes implant on different sides, right? Anyone that already knows boy/girl have any insight as to which side of your belly you've found the heartbeat on?


As for names... our top boy name is Joshua Harlow. Harlow is OH's middle name and was his late-grandfather's first name. No matter what first boy name we pick, Harlow will be the middle name. Other first names I like are Noah and Nathaniel.

My top girl name is Juliette Katherine. I had a few other first names on my list but once I thought of Juliette, everything else seemed so dull. OH hasn't really told me how he feels about it but I know he likes the name "Emma" for a girl. I'm not a fan though.


----------



## wavescrash

Also, two fun things I found in my online journal from previous pregnancies.

There's this website with a fun little calculator. You enter your due date and it tells you what your baby's birthstone, zodiac sign, Chinese zodiac will be as well as about what year your baby would start kindergarten, be old enough to drive a car, graduate high school, etc. It's real neat. The website is: https://www.babiesonline.com/funfacts/

For me it said...
Your Due Date Is Wednesday, March 12, 2014

Your conception date was most likely Wednesday, June 19, 2013
You are in Week 16 of your pregnancy (weird because I'm only in week 15.)
Your Third Trimester will begin 12/11/2013
109 days down, 171 to go!

Fun Due Date Facts
Zodiac Sign: Pisces
Birthstone: Aquamarine
Birth Flower: Daffodil or Jonquil
Chinese Zodiac: The Green Wood Horse
Half Birthday: September 10
This time next year your baby will be 28 Weeks Old!
Babies born on 3/12/2014 will start kindergarten in 2019, be old enough to drive a car in 2030, finish high school in 2032, and will graduate from college with the class of 2036, give or take a year. 


And then I hosted a baby pool for friends to take guesses at gender, birth date/time, weight and length. I personally think it's fun to see what guesses everyone makes. Once baby is born, you enter the actual bday/time, weight, etc and then it tells you who guessed the closest :) If anyone wants to make a random guess for me for fun, I'd appreciate it. Also, if anyone makes their own game, share the link and I'll guess for you as well.

https://www.expectnet.com/141616/862ae2c3/banner2.png


----------



## J_Lynn

I love that!!!

Here's mine:

Congratulations!
Your Due Date Is Wednesday, March 05, 2014
Your conception date was most likely Wednesday, June 12, 2013 
You are in Week 17 of your pregnancy Why is this? 
Your Third Trimester will begin 12/4/2013 
117 days down, 163 to go!

The above information is based on a LMP date of 5/29/2013
and a 28 day cycle - Use a different due date

Fun Due Date Facts
Zodiac Sign: Pisces
Birthstone: Aquamarine
Birth Flower: Daffodil or Jonquil
Chinese Zodiac: The Green Wood Horse
Half Birthday: September 3
This time next year your baby will be 29 Weeks Old!
Babies born on 3/5/2014 will start kindergarten in 2019, be old enough to drive a car in 2030, finish high school in 2032, and will graduate from college with the class of 2036, give or take a year. Can you imagine?
Famous People Born On This Day
Frank Norris was born in 1870
Andy Gibb was born in 1958
On This Day In History...
The first alcohol temperance law in the colonies was enacted in Virginia in 1623
Samuel Colt manufactured the first pistol in 1836
The air brake was patented by George Westinghouse in 1872
The American Hall of Fame was founded in 1900
The Soviets moved the capital of Russia from Petrograd to Moscow in 1918
Winston Churchill delivered his Iron Curtain Speech in 1946
South Korea and North Korea met for the first time in 25 years for peace talks in 1997
NASA announced that an orbiting craft had found enough water on the moon to support a human colony and rocket fueling station in 1998
Air Force Lt. Col. Eileen Collins would lead the crew of Columbia in 1998
This time last year you weren't even pregnant yet!


----------



## DaTucker

Hello ladies! I know I'm not on here much, just too lazy to say anything. I do read up on everyone though, I love seeing what y'all have to say!

My anatomy scan is officially booked for October 15, but we won't be finding out as a friend of mine wants to throw us a gender reveal party. Might as well go in blind and enjoy every bit of it!! My Harmony test revealed I'm not immune to Rubella....even though a know for a fact I've taken the immunization for it twice, once as a child and again before college. Ah well...and Dh and I have to get the shot for Rh factor as I'm A- blood type and he's O+. 

As for names....my husband is dead set on us having a girl so he has only helped choose two girl names to pick from lol.
Alivia Danielle (Dh loves it spelled that way instead of Olivia)
Kayleigh Danielle (spelling may or may not change) 
Boy names, I've only come up with two first names. 
Noah and Eli. I have no clue for middle names on those...any suggestions??


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. I'm so tired . Had a poorly little boy last night and he woke up so many times. He seems fine today though but I've got a sore throat. Its mad to think I'm almost 18 weeks ! 
X


----------



## Eltjuh

I voted on yours Wavescrash! That's such a cool thing to have, made my own and posted it to my fb page... see how many people will vote! 
Here's the link if anyone else wants to vote! https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=Rudwick-baby2

I'm tired too Donna! My LO woke up once last night, but he stayed awake for over an hour! Just wouldn't go back to sleep. I sat with him for most of it, tried going away but he just came out of his room again. In the end I sat with him and waited till he went to sleep. Hubby was supposed to get up with him this morning, but he seems knock out (he hasn't been sleeping well) so I got up instead!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats on a brilliant scan shabutie xx

Eltjuh and Donna sorry you are both tired from your LO's not sleeping well, hopefully you can get a nap today and catch up a bit.

datucker -LOVE Eli, it is one of our names too (well maybe mine more than hubbys lol)

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u, yeh when my oh says he will get up. I normally just do anyway. 
I'm use 2 it now ha
He slept so good the previous 2 nights and didn't wake once. I'm hoping he sleeps 2nite! :) 
Ill vote :) I think ur having a girl :D 

I'm feeling little thuds more and more now! :) 
Mainly around this time in a morning and when I relax just b4 bed time . Also wen I sitting a certain way.


Eltjuh said:


> I voted on yours Wavescrash! That's such a cool thing to have, made my own and posted it to my fb page... see how many people will vote!
> Here's the link if anyone else wants to vote! https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=Rudwick-baby2
> 
> I'm tired too Donna! My LO woke up once last night, but he stayed awake for over an hour! Just wouldn't go back to sleep. I sat with him for most of it, tried going away but he just came out of his room again. In the end I sat with him and waited till he went to sleep. Hubby was supposed to get up with him this morning, but he seems knock out (he hasn't been sleeping well) so I got up instead!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh ill nap when he does. :) he normally has about 2 hours at lunch time x 
Any movements from baby yet ? X


wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats on a brilliant scan shabutie xx
> 
> Eltjuh and Donna sorry you are both tired from your LO's not sleeping well, hopefully you can get a nap today and catch up a bit.
> 
> datucker -LOVE Eli, it is one of our names too (well maybe mine more than hubbys lol)
> 
> xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh, what size was Lucas?, and what gestation was he born? Lol a little bit of inside info before I guess haha
xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Yeh ill nap when he does. :) he normally has about 2 hours at lunch time x
> Any movements from baby yet ? X
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on a brilliant scan shabutie xx
> 
> Eltjuh and Donna sorry you are both tired from your LO's not sleeping well, hopefully you can get a nap today and catch up a bit.
> 
> datucker -LOVE Eli, it is one of our names too (well maybe mine more than hubbys lol)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thought I felt a few little thuds yesterday, am sure it was baby actually, when it happened anyway, then later on I doubt myself again lol -cant wait for it to be more obvious and for hubby (and kids) to feel on outside and to see little appendages prodding out lol
:happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucas was 3970 grams, 53 cm, 41+6 (40+13) and born at 19.36 :winkwink:

My hubby is usually good, he actually gets up with Lucas most of the time, as he's not working at the moment. So I'm lucky! But he has some trouble sleeping sometimes and he also suffers from bad migraines so sometimes I have to get up early unexpectedly. I get up with Lucas some mornings anyway, but hubby doesn't need as much sleep as me (especially now I'm pregnant) and he doesn't mind getting up early, guess that's a good thing he got from being in the army :winkwink:

I've been feeling baby every now and then, but was hoping for it to be a bit stronger now (the movements) but they're still pretty inconsistent and fairly light. I usually have to concentrate to be able to feel them, though sometimes I'll sit/lay there and go: hey! someone's awake! :haha:


----------



## Bexter81

I reckon these husbands and partners of ours have good intentions of getting up in the night with our lo but in the middleof the night they are better ignoring it. To be fair on the odd occasion that he does get up he makes such a performance out of it, its easier to do it myself ha ha x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I always got up with my children through the night lol -hubby is such a deep sleeper that I would waken first, then spend ages trying to rouse him and then LO would want me anyway haha -especially will last baby who I breastfed for 16months.

Also hubby works full time and I only work part time so I don't mind -when my son was little he was a terrible sleeper, but I could catch up with a nap during the day whereas hubby had to go work regardless xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I was always the one to get up at night, cause it would take him so long or he wouldn't know what to do sometimes so I'd end up getting up anyway, or at least be awake in the bed anyway until he came back (and sometimes my son would just start crying again after he left so I'd go in!) And it's still usually me that wakes up during the night. I never minded that I had to get up cause hubby was working at the time and I'm a SAHM. But I was more talking about the getting up at 6.30/7am when Lucas is ready to get up for the day, and I'm soooo not! :haha: Hubby is great when it comes to that, he just gets up and lets me sleep till whenever (though I usually wake up around 9.30/10)
If I don't I usually tend to fall asleep on the sofa during the day! :dohh:
I'm just very susceptible to being tired! Never seem to have any problems with my iron levels though, but still seem to struggle not to feel tired! :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am getting really quite tired too now, on my days off I am okay, but working days or nights are really exhausting and it takes me a full day afterwards to recover lol - only 17weeks ha should still be in the second tri 'feeling full of energy stage' shouldn't we? lol

I suppose at 40 I should expect to feel a bit more tired than when I was 21 with my first ;)

xx


----------



## HappyHome

I've never expected DH to get up, he works hard all day at heights and with power tools so it'd be really dangerous if he was tired so in my eyes it's my job to get up at night. I just remind myself it's no for ever. 
Got stupid consultant appointment tomorrow, really stroppy about going but I'll do my best to be smiley and cheerful won't help if I go in being negative. Just got to pack a bag for MK she gets so bored waiting in the hospital (don't we all) 
Scan is 2 weeks today :) can't wait


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't think it hurts any man to help once in a while in the night , I'm always tired , wouldn't hurt them to help lol. 
I have always done the night feeds tho but oh will get up with him in mornings if I ask bt I normally just do it myself x


----------



## Eltjuh

*sigh* Having a horrible time with Lucas today... Now that we've moved and have our dining table again we are trying to get him (and us) back to eating at the table. We started with dinner time a couple of nights ago, but he won't eat anything, doesn't want to sit at the table! So today I thought I'd start putting him at the table for lunch aswell and probably gonna start doing breakfast at the table aswell from tomorrow, so he can get used to it again! (he used to eat breakfast and lunch at his own little table, we have one of those highchairs that's a table and a chair/highchair)
So I made him a sandwich, he decided that it would be funny to get the lid from the peanutbutter and throw it away in the hallway, so I asked him to pick it up and give it to me, didn't listen. So he went on the naughty step. After his 2 minutes on the step I asked/told him again to pick it up and give it to me and he still didn't do it, thought it was hilarious to just sit next to it and laugh at me....So back on the step he went! The 3rd time he finally picked it up and gave it to me, so after that I put him at the table with his lunch and he wouldn't touch it. Kept saying he was full or finished. In the end he kept crying, cause he's miserable today, so I ended up putting him down for a nap instead. He doesn't usually nap and we were gonna have lunch and then go out with daddy, but considering the mood he was in I decided me and him would stay home (as daddy had some things to do!) So he's in bed, asleep, now and his lunch is still sitting on the table, untouched! 
And I'm kinda annoyed! :dohh: I hate it when he's in a miserable mood like that!! 

Oh! Sounds like he's still awake and coming out of his room now! Battle continues! :shrug:


----------



## loulabump

Eeeek I'm still working so I can't post too much but me and oh just made a totally spur of the moment booking for a 16 week 4d gender scan! 6th October.. 1 week and 6 days til we find out pink or blue! Oooooh so excited! Gonna have to work really hard and earn lots of pennies to make up for my frivolous spending!! It was £79 - is that about the norm for 4d scans or am I being ripped off? Its a 20 minute appointment for sexing and well being.. also has anyone else had a 4d scan this early and can tell me what to expect? Had one with my son but that was at 29 weeks so obviously baby wont be as chunky this time around!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok hun, I feel ur pain . I really do. 
When my son has deicded he wants to throw tantrums all day at everything ! He screams ands throws his self on the floor! Its. A battle over everything ! He's such a fussy eater and barely eats much! Even tho he's a big lad so I no he's having enough, but its a battle , I'm sat in tears sometimes! 
He's 19 months and not even two yet I dread to think of him getting worse! 

He had a nap from 12.30 - 2.30 so I napped with him I really needed it x


Eltjuh said:


> *sigh* Having a horrible time with Lucas today... Now that we've moved and have our dining table again we are trying to get him (and us) back to eating at the table. We started with dinner time a couple of nights ago, but he won't eat anything, doesn't want to sit at the table! So today I thought I'd start putting him at the table for lunch aswell and probably gonna start doing breakfast at the table aswell from tomorrow, so he can get used to it again! (he used to eat breakfast and lunch at his own little table, we have one of those highchairs that's a table and a chair/highchair)
> So I made him a sandwich, he decided that it would be funny to get the lid from the peanutbutter and throw it away in the hallway, so I asked him to pick it up and give it to me, didn't listen. So he went on the naughty step. After his 2 minutes on the step I asked/told him again to pick it up and give it to me and he still didn't do it, thought it was hilarious to just sit next to it and laugh at me....So back on the step he went! The 3rd time he finally picked it up and gave it to me, so after that I put him at the table with his lunch and he wouldn't touch it. Kept saying he was full or finished. In the end he kept crying, cause he's miserable today, so I ended up putting him down for a nap instead. He doesn't usually nap and we were gonna have lunch and then go out with daddy, but considering the mood he was in I decided me and him would stay home (as daddy had some things to do!) So he's in bed, asleep, now and his lunch is still sitting on the table, untouched!
> And I'm kinda annoyed! :dohh: I hate it when he's in a miserable mood like that!!
> 
> Oh! Sounds like he's still awake and coming out of his room now! Battle continues! :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

I ended up putting him back at the table with his lunch and after sitting with him for a while I decided maybe if I'd be out of sight he'd realise I was ignoring his crying over nothing. So I sat on the stairs and told him I'd come back down when he was finished. In the end he said: finished mummy! So I went over and he had finished almost all of it, so I compromised and told him he'd done well, and he could leave the table. And he even got some crisps after as a reward for finally eating it!
He's been a real pain sometimes lately! But still, mummy 1, toddler 0! :haha:
Glad I stuck through it, was close to giving up, but knew I had to go through with it otherwise he'd never eat at the table.


Loulabump I think that's really cheap! We had one with Lucas, when I was 24 weeks and it cost us £160 which included a 10 minute dvd (2d&4d), 4 sepia 3d pictures, 4 b&w 3d pictures and a little photo frame for 1 of the pictures. And information wise it included, well being check, gender determination, reassurance fetal heart was beating and assess which way baby is presenting (head down or up)


----------



## Bexter81

Sam turned 2 in August and I totally empathise with you. Some days it is a battle of wills. My partner and I both agree that whatever we say we have to do so I have to be really careful what I say. For instance I had to stop myself saying that I would throw his lego in the bin if he didnt help to tidy it away earlier. Gosh its really hard being a mum sometimes lol. Worth it most of the time tho sam just counted to ten for grandma over the phone and I was so proud of him ha ha xx


----------



## wavescrash

Eltjuh said:


> I voted on yours Wavescrash! That's such a cool thing to have, made my own and posted it to my fb page... see how many people will vote!
> Here's the link if anyone else wants to vote! https://www.expectnet.com/logingame.php?game_name=Rudwick-baby2
> 
> I'm tired too Donna! My LO woke up once last night, but he stayed awake for over an hour! Just wouldn't go back to sleep. I sat with him for most of it, tried going away but he just came out of his room again. In the end I sat with him and waited till he went to sleep. Hubby was supposed to get up with him this morning, but he seems knock out (he hasn't been sleeping well) so I got up instead!

Thanks :) I voted on yours as well. I had to google the conversions from pounds & ounces to grams and inches to cm haha.


----------



## Eltjuh

Bexter81 said:


> Sam turned 2 in August and I totally empathise with you. Some days it is a battle of wills. My partner and I both agree that whatever we say we have to do so I have to be really careful what I say. For instance I had to stop myself saying that I would throw his lego in the bin if he didnt help to tidy it away earlier. Gosh its really hard being a mum sometimes lol. Worth it most of the time tho sam just counted to ten for grandma over the phone and I was so proud of him ha ha xx

Yeah definitely not easy, especially the 'terrible twos'.....we thought we'd gotten over the worst of it as before he'd throw himself on the floor every time he got told no, no matter where we were, even outside if it was wet.... :dohh: But he stopped doing that and started dealing with most things a lot better. But he's just turned completely crazy again sometimes now! 
Very strong willed! And it's so hard not to give in!! I agree though, never say anything you don't mean! 

But it's all definitely worth it! Lucas can count to 30 now (could probably count to 100 if he'd know all the tens, like 30, 40, 50 etc) He started off counting 28, 29, 2010 :haha: So cute! But he says 30 now!

Anyways, my dinner is ready so I'd better go! See if we have another battle on our hands!


----------



## Bexter81

Thats brilliant dont tell my mum that though she thinks sam is a child genius now ha ha xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

I guessed on both your games, would like to do one of my own :)


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Woke up this morning to snow! Whether it will stick or not I don't know but we got a good layer of it, even early for Alaska! 
But then I find myself grateful I'm not going to spend my second and third trimester in the heat of summer. Been there, don't want to do it again, lol...
Just another random off subject post from me ;) hey ladies, how you doing this am/afternoon/pm?


----------



## CountryMomma

Go in for my 20 week appointment tomorrow at 2:45pm!! I know I will only be 16+5 but my DH was so anxious to find out baby's sex that my MW scheduled it early! Wish me luck! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yay Countrymomma!! Lucky you!!
Won't they have to get you back in to do the anomaly things though?? I didn't think they were able to do that accurately until about 18 weeks?? 

Anyone that finds out the sex of their baby, please let me know and I'll add it to your name on the list (I'll try to keep on top of it! Please remind me if I haven't done it)


----------



## CountryMomma

My MW said that they can do it all in one starting at about 15 weeks. Gender, anomaly, growth scan. I dunno. If they have to have me back in that's fine, I never pass up a chance to see my little bundle :)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

lucky you country momma ! 

had mw today all good and heard heart beat , counting down to 20 week scan now


----------



## Nikkilewis14

will know the sex on Wednesday! cant come soon enough!!


----------



## Disneylovers

Nikkilewis14 said:


> will know the sex on Wednesday! cant come soon enough!!

Us too, 11 am cannot come soon enough!


----------



## LaDY

:wave: 

Goodluck to all the ladies who have scans coming up! How exciting!!! 

Bit of a random question...how many of you have started to buy maternity clothes? Im thinking of going on a little shopping spree tommorow! xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I never wore any maternity clothes with my son, so I'm not expecting to need any this time. Kinda bummed about it, as it's one of those things you expect to be doing when your bump starts growing, but I never needed any! 
I guess it's nice to still fit your 'old' clothes though!


----------



## LisK

LaDY said:


> :wave:
> 
> Goodluck to all the ladies who have scans coming up! How exciting!!!
> 
> Bit of a random question...how many of you have started to buy maternity clothes? Im thinking of going on a little shopping spree tommorow! xx

I've been in maternity clothes since 9 weeks (second baby).


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im in some maternity...i just find them more comfortable! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

I find out the gender Wednesday at 3:30pm and I am so looking forward to it, half hour session with a DVD/pics so very exciting :) CountryMomma, I thought you already found out it is a girl?? Or is this just confirmation? I've only had one person guess boy I think she guessed it because she wants to go against the grain haha I really feel like it's a girl I keep picturing a girl so it'll probably be a boy...I am totally happy with a happy and healthy baby either way :) I love boys and girls and we are only having one so I will be happy to parent either gender :)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Trousers I am but not tops- I want to buy some more bits but can't justify the costs as its not essential


----------



## ClaireJ23

I have a few loose tops which I have been wearing and have started to wear some maternity gear again now.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls.. I didn't wear any maternity clothes with my son, I didn't gain a lot of weight and it all just went on my bump. So I cud wear my old clothes , just bigger tops. 

My son slept thru again last night so that's good. Were having morning cuddles and a hot choclate on the sofa watching cartoons. 
I'm doing so xmas shopping today! Need to start early lol. X 
17 days till my scan! Jealous of ppl having them now lol. X 17+5 alredi tho! Wow x


----------



## mummy2o

Hi girls. Went to the midwife yesterday and got blood in my urine so having to send a sample to the doctor today/tomorrow. So we will see what it is. My scan is until the 24/10 so a month today. Can't believe so many are already finding out and I'll be one of the last. Never mind though, be worth it whenever I have it.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless u hun, did she say what it could be .. 
Aww defo worth the wait . 
Mines in 2 weeks. So urs isn't to far after mine x


mummy2o said:


> Hi girls. Went to the midwife yesterday and got blood in my urine so having to send a sample to the doctor today/tomorrow. So we will see what it is. My scan is until the 24/10 so a month today. Can't believe so many are already finding out and I'll be one of the last. Never mind though, be worth it whenever I have it.


----------



## mummy2o

donnarobinson said:


> Bless u hun, did she say what it could be ..
> Aww defo worth the wait .
> Mines in 2 weeks. So urs isn't to far after mine x
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Went to the midwife yesterday and got blood in my urine so having to send a sample to the doctor today/tomorrow. So we will see what it is. My scan is until the 24/10 so a month today. Can't believe so many are already finding out and I'll be one of the last. Never mind though, be worth it whenever I have it.Click to expand...

Nope so going to have to wait and see. It might be due to my cervix corrosion but they want to check it out just to be sure.


----------



## JessesGirl29

I got up to pee last night and had a hard time falling asleep so I out both my hands layer down by the bump and just did some deep breathing and then under one of my fingers I felt a 'pop' like a bubble going off. :) could have been gas, but I don't think so. I can't wait until I get to the point where I can say "I KNOW that was baby"

Someone at work have me a bunch if maternity clothes. I was so greatful! The pants that go over the bump fall down so I'm not quite there yet. Some of my old pants don't fit. Though. I'm stuck in inbetween land.


----------



## BaniVani

Had a dream that my doctor said I was having a girl! Still have three weeks to go before I find out.


----------



## HappyHome

Had consultant today, she was lovely but said I should really think hard about a home birth, she said my risk of scar rupture was there and how would I feel if something went wrong? 
Things I already knew but had to hear I guess. I still have to go to VBAC clinic next month and may have to see consultant again. 
She was surprised this is baby #4 and I hadn't seen anyone for my other two vbac's.


----------



## waiting4damon

So amazing that some of you are having scans already! I still have 27 days to wait; I am consoling myself by thinking that the baby will be good and chunky then, easier to see all the organs and its bits! :)

Love to you all.


----------



## ClaireJ23

BaniVani said:


> Had a dream that my doctor said I was having a girl! Still have three weeks to go before I find out.

The Old Wives say that you dream you are having the opposite gender, I had a vivid dream that I was having a boy last time with DD the day before I got my BFP.


----------



## Mrs.B.

ClaireJ23 said:


> BaniVani said:
> 
> 
> Had a dream that my doctor said I was having a girl! Still have three weeks to go before I find out.
> 
> The Old Wives say that you dream you are having the opposite gender, I had a vivid dream that I was having a boy last time with DD the day before I got my BFP.Click to expand...

I was convinced I was having a boy, I kept dreaming of a girl, I had a girl! haha

This time I haven't had any gender dreams


----------



## blessedmomma

would love to join you ladies! we are due march 15 and had a verifi test that shows we are having a healthy girl :cloud9:

my 20 wk scan is oct 25th :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Had my anatomy scan today and everything looked perfect! Also was confirmed that she is indeed a girl with the three white lines!


----------



## LisK

Wow so many girls! Do we have any boys in the group yet?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We find out tomorrow at 9:45am eastern time.. I have had very vivid girl dreams! last time i had very vivid boy dreams and had a girl! so we will see.. will update immediately!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> would love to join you ladies! we are due march 15 and had a verifi test that shows we are having a healthy girl :cloud9:
> 
> my 20 wk scan is oct 25th :)

Hey sweetie! Nice to see you over here ;)


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sick of spotting every evening at the moment. Its like my body is teasing me. Anyway did a pee sample for the dr, OH is going to take it in later. So they can see if I have an infection or anything.


----------



## HappyHome

Loving all the pink/blue discoveries :) 
7th October for us to hopefully find out. 
So pleased babies are growing nice strong and healthy xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz on the girls finding out the gender ! :) 
11th ocotber here! So 16 days and counting x
18 weeks tomoz ! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow there does seem to be lots of girls lol -makes me more likely to have a boy I reckon haha- need to even up the numbers I suppose

I will totally love my baby no matter what, and already know we do make gorgeous boys lol; but feel a tad jealous that I think I am having another boy, and it seems everyone else is having pink lol 

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww you never no hun :) bless u. I think I'm having another boy to though, I do think girl inaway but I don't wana get my hopes up lol. I reckon it'll be a boy tho.. 
Time will tell. I just can't wait to find out now :) I can't believe were nearly half way alredi x


wannabubba#4 said:


> Wow there does seem to be lots of girls lol -makes me more likely to have a boy I reckon haha- need to even up the numbers I suppose
> 
> I will totally love my baby no matter what, and already know we do make gorgeous boys lol; but feel a tad jealous that I think I am having another boy, and it seems everyone else is having pink lol
> 
> xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Just noticed my ticker as moved up to the next box :D x


----------



## BaniVani

Mrs.B. said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaniVani said:
> 
> 
> Had a dream that my doctor said I was having a girl! Still have three weeks to go before I find out.
> 
> The Old Wives say that you dream you are having the opposite gender, I had a vivid dream that I was having a boy last time with DD the day before I got my BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> I was convinced I was having a boy, I kept dreaming of a girl, I had a girl! haha
> 
> This time I haven't had any gender dreamsClick to expand...


Well, the problem is that the night prior to dreaming about having a girl, I dreamt that a doctor told me I was having a boy. I yelled back in shock and said, "No way Jose, it's supposed to be a girl". I will know on October 15--it seems like such a long time to wait!
*
QUESTION LADIES :* who's starting to feel a lot of energy? I have been so, so lazy these days. I have to really push myself to go for walks or do house work. I get tired so easily! :sleep:


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww :) some days I've got more energy but only just lately and not everyday. I still nap most days with my son x


BaniVani said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaniVani said:
> 
> 
> Had a dream that my doctor said I was having a girl! Still have three weeks to go before I find out.
> 
> The Old Wives say that you dream you are having the opposite gender, I had a vivid dream that I was having a boy last time with DD the day before I got my BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> I was convinced I was having a boy, I kept dreaming of a girl, I had a girl! haha
> 
> This time I haven't had any gender dreamsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is that the night prior to dreaming about having a girl, I dreamt that a doctor told me I was having a boy. I yelled back in shock and said, "No way Jose, it's supposed to be a girl". I will know on October 15--it seems like such a long time to wait!
> *
> QUESTION LADIES :* who's starting to feel a lot of energy? I have been so, so lazy these days. I have to really push myself to go for walks or do house work. I get tired so easily! :sleep:Click to expand...


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am seriously lacking in the energy department - takes me all my time to get me and LO ready and take the dog out in the mornings; whereas pre preg we were up the park for hours in the mornings. Am sure the change in weather is not helping just now too; I am sure I suffer from SAD -need some sunshine in my life lol!

Donna -funny thing is , for the past few days I have been sure peanut is a girl, just with how I have been feeling and how I am carrying in contrast to my boys lol... but then think it is wishful thinking??; even though I started off saying I had no preference AT ALL lol, it seems that was fine until I entertained the thought that maybe, just maybe I may get a pink one this time haha. But there are SO many girls here already lol 

xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I defo no what u mean. Well yeh I think girl because how diff this pregnancy is and how I'm carrying but then I also think its just wishfull thinking lol & I too don't want to set my heart on a girl cuz I dnt wnt to feel disapointed even tho I just want a healthy baby. I would love a little girl but ill be just as happy with a boy. My mom had 3 girls, 3 boys. Lol. My aunty has 5 boys! X


wannabubba#4 said:


> I am seriously lacking in the energy department - takes me all my time to get me and LO ready and take the dog out in the mornings; whereas pre preg we were up the park for hours in the mornings. Am sure the change in weather is not helping just now too; I am sure I suffer from SAD -need some sunshine in my life lol!
> 
> Donna -funny thing is , for the past few days I have been sure peanut is a girl, just with how I have been feeling and how I am carrying in contrast to my boys lol... but then think it is wishful thinking??; even though I started off saying I had no preference AT ALL lol, it seems that was fine until I entertained the thought that maybe, just maybe I may get a pink one this time haha. But there are SO many girls here already lol
> 
> xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Aww I defo no what u mean. Well yeh I think girl because how diff this pregnancy is and how I'm carrying but then I also think its just wishfull thinking lol & I too don't want to set my heart on a girl cuz I dnt wnt to feel disapointed even tho I just want a healthy baby. I would love a little girl but ill be just as happy with a boy. My mom had 3 girls, 3 boys. Lol. My aunty has 5 boys! X
> 
> 
> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> I am seriously lacking in the energy department - takes me all my time to get me and LO ready and take the dog out in the mornings; whereas pre preg we were up the park for hours in the mornings. Am sure the change in weather is not helping just now too; I am sure I suffer from SAD -need some sunshine in my life lol!
> 
> Donna -funny thing is , for the past few days I have been sure peanut is a girl, just with how I have been feeling and how I am carrying in contrast to my boys lol... but then think it is wishful thinking??; even though I started off saying I had no preference AT ALL lol, it seems that was fine until I entertained the thought that maybe, just maybe I may get a pink one this time haha. But there are SO many girls here already lol
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

My mum had 4 girls, my sisters have, 1G1B, 1G1B, and 3G1B lol -I am just keeping the numbers right by having lots of boys haha -although just now there are 6 girl grandchildren and 6 boy grandchildren on my parents side , so either way will knock the balance haha :haha: On my hubbys side, there are only 2 girls grandchildren and 6 boys xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmaoo bless u ! Aww yeh a girl would be lovely 4u x I'm gtin impatient now I just want to no .x


----------



## MrsPhez

I can't wait either! 3 weeks till we find out. I spoke to a friend that said she had 2 identical pregnancies and the second turned out to be a girl, she was completely shocked and had to ask them to keep checking as she was convinced she was having another boy. So you just don't know! Personally I would love another boy but would be just as happy if it were pink. Hurry up scan...


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I tottaly agree. U can have the same or different pregnancys and have the same or different sexs. I would love another boy 2 cuz my son wud love abrother and boys r so loving . I'm gna be happy either way x


----------



## HappyHome

With 3 girls I'm thinking pink again but to be fair I'm not sure I'd know what to do with a baby boy lol
Be nice to give my dad a grandson as so far he has 6 grand-daughters


----------



## wannabubba#4

My fourth pregnancy was more like my first, in terms of morning sickness and symptoms -and 1st is girl and 4th was boy. Until my gender scan I was quite sure he was she haha. I think in my case it was the huge gap in between baby number 3 and 4; and therefore baby 4 was like a first again. 

Also my mum had 4 girls, carried us all differently and had a range of differing symptoms with each one lol .

Donna, I agree with that sentiment, my youngest would love a brother I am sure (although he says he wants a sister haha) and I think baby boys are just the cutest little people ever, and I do have lots of boys toys, clothes bedding haha, sure make number 5 a bit easier on the pocket lol

x


----------



## donnarobinson

I defo agree donna, I've got all my sons clothes etc, all brand new . So would be a lot cheaper if I had a boy. And yeh I love little boys so much there so sweet and my lil boy is always giivng me kisses! X :) haa my little one is to young to tell me what he wants bt I'd love to see him playing with abrother ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

ONLY another approx. 24 weeks til I find out haha - that seems ages away haha

but broken down into chunks , anomaly scan, midwife appt, Halloween, Bonfire night, Viability day, start of third tri, midwife appt, Christmas, New Year, start mat leave, midwife appt, then it will seem much shorter I am sure. Especially since I have not organised Halloween yet, and have only bought a couple of xmas prezzies so far and better get my bum in gear lol

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Ur better than me I cudnt wait that long . Lol
I'd love a suprise bt I cudnt wait . I just want to no and prepare so ino what I need xIt goes so fast doesn't it . I was pregnant this time of year with my son and it flys by. I'm excited 4 xmas this year my little boy was only 10 months last years so didn't really understand x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> I defo agree donna, I've got all my sons clothes etc, all brand new . So would be a lot cheaper if I had a boy. And yeh I love little boys so much there so sweet and my lil boy is always giivng me kisses! X :) haa my little one is to young to tell me what he wants bt I'd love to see him playing with abrother ! X

My youngest son said' baby is a sister because I am a a boy, so we already have a boy' haha - I explained that we already have 3 boys, because his big brothers are my babies too ,but he just looked perplexed lol. :wacko:

My youngest always wakes me up with a kiss and says 'I luv you mummy' So sweet <3 and is the cuddliest wee thing ever. 

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Awwww so cute ! X


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just got up to get the post then lay on sofa and baby has gone mad lmao. Started moving about like mad and prodding me ! X


----------



## HappyHome

awww, so sweet.
Cant wait to feel real movements here.
trying to watch some youtube home birth videos and getting fed up with it saying I cant due to content, what a load of crap, I could open up a thousand of other sites and watch a lot worse!!


----------



## DecemberWait

My face is breaking out in the worst itchy rash, I tried a new face wash and think I had a bad reaction to it...It's so itchy the last three days and looks horrible and dry hopefully moisturizing will get rid of it quick because it's gross. Anyway ultrasound is at 330 pm EST woohoo cannot wait.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww good luck4 ur scan hun :) let us no how it goes x


----------



## loulabump

Good luck with your scan today!


----------



## Bexter81

Im exactly the same as you guys I already have a gorgeous little boy and just want a healthy baby and will be happy either way buttttt all you ladies having girls is making me think I must be having a boy and I feel a wee bit jealous xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> My face is breaking out in the worst itchy rash, I tried a new face wash and think I had a bad reaction to it...It's so itchy the last three days and looks horrible and dry hopefully moisturizing will get rid of it quick because it's gross. Anyway ultrasound is at 330 pm EST woohoo cannot wait.

good luck today woop!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## HappyHome

Good luck xx


----------



## Eltjuh

oooh exciting Decemberwait! (7.30pm UK time if anyone is interested, just googled it :winkwink:)

I would really love a girl and to be honest lately I've been starting to lean more towards girl. BUT like you mentioned Donna (both of you I think) I let myself think it once that it MIGHT just be a girl... and then started letting myself believe that it is, or could be and now I can't help but hope for it! :haha:
And yes, another boy would be much easier on the pocket as we've still got all my son's bits and clothes.... But I already agreed with MIL that we're going on a shopping spree if it's a girl! (hubby agreed to it aswell!)


----------



## Disneylovers

2 and a half hours until we see baby and hopefully find out if it's a boy or girl.... or like our nephew said maybe it's an alien  hehe


----------



## loulabump

Good luck to you too disney!


----------



## DecemberWait

Has anyone heard from Nikki? I think she had her scan at 9:45 EST. I know a lot of ladies post on the FB group instead of on here so just wondering :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Disneylovers said:


> 2 and a half hours until we see baby and hopefully find out if it's a boy or girl.... or like our nephew said maybe it's an alien  hehe


Good luck!


----------



## SimplyCountry

Hey ladies , sorry I've been MIA. Been keeping up wih the posts though !!hapy to see everyone doing alright and moving along. I have the gender scan Ocober12th, super excited. I've been slowy, slowly getting my energy and appetite back. It's been a rough first trimester. Between sickness and depression I'm excited to be getting better soon. 
By the by... Can someone shoot me a FB invite for the group? My name is Heather Thomas, NJ, my picture is me in a flannel. Thanks!!


----------



## DecemberWait

Actually can someone send me an invite as well? My FB name is Andrea Vizzi and my profile picture is of me lying with my husband in a park, he's wearing a blue striped shirt. I feel like most ladies use the FB group more :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

Fb group?


----------



## Eltjuh

I think I'm finally ready to go on the FB group aswell... hadn't yet because eventhough it is hidden and no one other than members can see what you post I was kinda paranoid about someone reading things when they didn't know I was pregnant yet, people have known since 12 weeks now though, so might aswell join!! So if someone could send me an invite aswell that would be great
My name is Ella Rudwick-Niewold - profile pic is the same as on here!


----------



## DecemberWait

ClaireJ23 said:


> Fb group?

Most ladies post in a March Monkeys FB group created by J_Lynn. It's a private group so none of your friends can see your posts :)


----------



## wavescrash

I was never added to that either and didn't want to keep asking but if that's where y'all are posting instead, I want in. facebook.com/birdsthatsing (Amanda Dunn, picture is me and my youngest daughter.)

Had my monthly appointment today. Gained 8 lbs total so far, heartbeat was 144 bpm, BP was normal and I got the paperwork for my 18 week scan. Called to make the appointment and I have to wait an extra week :/ But my anatomy/gender scan is set for October 15 at 1pm! Just 20 days away <3


----------



## donnarobinson

My little boy had his 1st hair cut today! And I sobbed my heart out in the barbers! He looks so cute and grown up. I kept some curls! X


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for the upcoming scans!!!! <3


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'd LOVE to join the FB group too, please. Christina Marie Bessette www.facebook.com/alaskanwhitecocoa
Thanks!


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> My little boy had his 1st hair cut today! And I sobbed my heart out in the barbers! He looks so cute and grown up. I kept some curls! X

Did he do alright?? My son HATES getting his hair cut! He has had several now but he hates it. Screams and kicks until it's over.
My friend's husband used to do it (before we moved) as he has his own barbershop, they have a daughter Lucas' age and they're friends too. So one day we were at a bbq and my friend's husband came into the garden and Lucas looked at him and put his hands on his head as if to say: Nooo, please don't cut my hair!!! :rofl: It was so funny!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him lol.. 
Kids make me laugh! 
He sat there like a good boy :) he got bored at the end so sat on daddys lap! But he was really good! I expected a tantrum lol x


Eltjuh said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> My little boy had his 1st hair cut today! And I sobbed my heart out in the barbers! He looks so cute and grown up. I kept some curls! X
> 
> Did he do alright?? My son HATES getting his hair cut! He has had several now but he hates it. Screams and kicks until it's over.
> My friend's husband used to do it (before we moved) as he has his own barbershop, they have a daughter Lucas' age and they're friends too. So one day we were at a bbq and my friend's husband came into the garden and Lucas looked at him and put his hands on his head as if to say: Nooo, please don't cut my hair!!! :rofl: It was so funny!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

HI LADIES!!!

We are Team PINK!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it! and especially after the 3 completely different girl dreams I had last night i just knew hahaha

we are over the moon, 2 little girls we will have :)


----------



## blessedmomma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> HI LADIES!!!
> 
> We are Team PINK!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it! and especially after the 3 completely different girl dreams I had last night i just knew hahaha
> 
> we are over the moon, 2 little girls we will have :)

congrats!!!! :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw congrats!!! :happydance:

March 2014 definitely seems to be leaning more pink.....


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats on the pink bundle Nikki!!!!


----------



## LucyLake

Nikkilewis14 said:


> HI LADIES!!!
> 
> We are Team PINK!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it! and especially after the 3 completely different girl dreams I had last night i just knew hahaha
> 
> we are over the moon, 2 little girls we will have :)

Huge congrats!!! <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz nikki!!! 
:) 
Yeh it does seem more pink. 
Makes me think I'm gna have the boy lol x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congrats! Two little girls, how lovely :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

My fb is https://www.facebook.com/claire.mcgurk.12 but I am listed under my married name Claire Cooke, piccie is of our wedding day last month.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

we are so excited because we can call her by her name now haha.


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Congrtz nikki!!!
> :)
> Yeh it does seem more pink.
> Makes me think I'm gna have the boy lol x

My thoughts exactly!! :dohh:



Nikkilewis14 said:


> we are so excited because we can call her by her name now haha.

What's her name gonna be???


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Morgan Renae Lewis!


----------



## LucyLake

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Morgan Renae Lewis!

Very pretty, I absolutely love it! <3

We are 99% sure we're team blue once again and absolutely over the moon. I'm just waiting for my 16 week peri appt. to confirm.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Morgan Renae Lewis!

Beauuuuuuutiful name!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you ladies! cant wait to see what the rest of the monkeys are :) seem to be loads of girls!


----------



## donnarobinson

Love her name nikki x


----------



## blessedmomma

very cute name!!! :cloud9:

we are far from picking a name. we have plenty we like but don't want to be locked down on one yet. although it would be nice to call baby by name instead of saying the baby all the time.


----------



## Eltjuh

That's a cute name Nikki!! :)

Any update on your scans DisneyLover & Decemberwait????


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea howd the other scans go?!


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats Nikki!

Looks like a boy and joining team blue here! Little awkward baby was doing vertical headstand jumps in there (we figure he was facing my back before I laid down for the scan leaving him standing on his head), in between jumps and legs flailing around our ob said looks like he's a boy but will wait until our second screening scans (oct 16th) to confirm.

Cross section she was able to get, the bigger white dots are his legs and the little white dot below is apparently his boy parts :winkwink:
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b38/BooLani/scan0001_zps34d52dc2.jpg

As close as he got to laying down, poor little monster baby looked quite annoyed that I had decided to lay down!
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b38/BooLani/scan0003_zps337c615d.jpg


----------



## LucyLake

Yay and congrats DisneyLovers!! <3. I think boy as well as I'm not seeing the 3 little lines girls give.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'll add you as a boy then Disneylovers, we can always change it!! :thumbup:
Congrats!! 

Lucylake, do you want me to add yours as boys aswell??


----------



## LucyLake

Eltjuh said:


> I'll add you as a boy then Disneylovers, we can always change it!! :thumbup:
> Congrats!!
> 
> Lucylake, do you want me to add yours as boys aswell??

Thank you eltjuh, please do. <3

My husband only has 3 cousins out of 30 who are girls and my OB guessed team blue, said she saw at least one penis she thought :D but said don't sue me if I'm wrong :D yesterday. And I have a feeling :D

We'll know for sure in week 16. <3


----------



## DecemberWait

Team PINK here too! I'll post more in a bit just got home :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congeats disney! Looks boy to me too!

Awe december congrats! See our gut instincts were spot on!! :)


----------



## DecemberWait

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJGY0RB2BL4&feature=youtu.be

Here's a video of our session minus potty shots in the beginning because honestly I feel weird about putting my child's bits on the internet lol...even if it is just on ultrasound.


----------



## Disneylovers

Great scan December! Looks like she's having a little boogie dance or talking to herself, way too cute! Funny how most of our instincts have been right on guessing the gender of our babies, I say mothers intuition!


----------



## DecemberWait

Actually I will post one here just to see what you guys think, the tech has an amazing record of being correct and said it's a girl or the saddest boy in the world...haha.
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-25 19.41.34-278906841.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 18


----------



## blessedmomma

loooove all the scans and so happy to hear all the genders :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea thats def a girl! Lol... Morgans looks the same w the 3 lines!


----------



## DecemberWait

Just so nervous it'll end up being a boy at 20 weeks haha but the tech said he got four angles and it's clearly a girl. Btw he said I have great fluid and probably won't feel movement for a few more weeks because of that...fine by me as I know how important good fluid levels are.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No u would see boy by now ;)


----------



## LucyLake

How is everyone announcing gender on FB to friends and family? Or are you having reveal parties?

I'm thinking to post a photo of two Fao Schwarz outfits we plan to buy when we know for sure, but wondered if there are more creative ideas.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We just put her profile pic and told everyone to meet our 2nd princess morgan! :)


----------



## LucyLake

Nikkilewis14 said:


> We just put her profile pic and told everyone to meet our 2nd princess morgan! :)

Love it! :flower:


----------



## DaTucker

Randomly jumping in here ;) my friend is throwing us a reveal party and we will post those pics on fb. 
Speaking of, I would love to be added to the fb page! I spend much more time on there than here. Easiest way to get me is my email: [email protected]. The name is Amanda Tucker. Please send me an invite!


----------



## blessedmomma

we are doing a reveal party. we intended to have the tech put the gender in an envelop without us knowing so we could take it to a store and have them put gender specific balloons in a box for us to open. this should have happened in October after our 20 week scan. at our 12 wk scan they offered us to have a verifi test done that would give more accurate trisomy 13, 18, and 21 results, and also would tell us the gender. we agreed and that's why we knew the gender so early. so now that we have known since last Thursday, we decided to still keep our party but move it up and DH and I will pick out the balloons. our kids will still be surprised as well as our family so it will be a blast. it has made it very hard to keep it a secret though! I cant wait til everyone knows already!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I can't wait to find out what I'm having now. 
I'm guessing boy. I dreamed I was having a boy last night ! 
18 weeks today :D and a sweet potato! 
15 days til we find out the sex x


----------



## wannabubba#4

eltjuh - I am staying team yellow, if you are wanting team yellows for the front page too xxx

congrats to everyone on your scans xxx so exciting xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah ofcourse! I'll add the yellows too!! - I forget cause I wouldn't be able to stay team yellow :winkwink: I am frustrated that I don't know when my scan is gonna be yet!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I bet hun, hopefully it won't be too long b4 u hear now surely .. :) x 
I cudnt wait either altho I wud love a suprise I cudnt lol. X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> Oh yeah ofcourse! I'll add the yellows too!! - I forget cause I wouldn't be able to stay team yellow :winkwink: I am frustrated that I don't know when my scan is gonna be yet!!

hopefully you will get the call or letter soon, and your appointment wont be long after xxx


----------



## HappyHome

wow, busy busy on here yesterday.
So pleased all scans went well. Cant wait to see what the pink:blue ratio turns out to be.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm getting so impatient now and really want to no lol. X !


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- hope you hear soon!


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> I'm getting so impatient now and really want to no lol. X !

Not long now :haha::haha: and you'll know.. unless little one is bashful and doesn't uncross his/her legs lol

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol ino ill cry! Haaa . Ill have a gender scan. No way I can wait x


wannabubba#4 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting so impatient now and really want to no lol. X !
> 
> Not long now :haha::haha: and you'll know.. unless little one is bashful and doesn't uncross his/her legs lol
> 
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## SimplyCountry

Had a meeting today and had to dress nice. Don't think I hide the bump very well haha 15w2d
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Disneylovers

LOL baby was only 15+4 the other day for gender scan and that felt like forever! I don't think I could ever go team yellow, I'm too weak! And I am glad our OB even if she is a bit emotionless, lets us take peeks at baby every visit. I am sure she is going to get to the point where she says no but it's $167 extra she gets to bill each time from our insurance for doing them LOL (and they cover it 100%)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. 

I can tell baby is getting big now the movement makes my tummy feel funny lol. 
Can't wait to feel proper kicks tho. There stil little digs at the minute ! 14 days til scan! 
On the countdown lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

17+6 , 16 +6 in the pink top. :) and one of my little boy this morning ! He's to cute x
 



Attached Files:







17+6.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7









16+6.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG-20130927-00815.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HappyHome

SimplyCountry - There's no hiding that bump any more. You look fabulous :flower:

Anyone you can chase to get your scan date Donna? You should be before me by rights so you should know. Could your MW chase it? 


Getting nervous for mine now, just hope everything is ok with this little one. I would love to feel some kind of movement that I could be sure was baby. If scan confirms Anterior Placenta I would be comforted by that at least.

https://www.etickr.com/ticker.php?img=7,182,140,0,CD,15985,RGF5cyB1bnRpbCBuZXh0IHNjYW4=,cGluayBvciBibHVlPw==,-1


----------



## donnarobinson

I have my scan date :) I think u mean ella, she hasn't got hers just yet. X 
Aww I'm only feeling tiny prods nothing strong . I can't wait x :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

We had a scan this week and we're team pink too!

Next scan is Wednesday 23rd October.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClaireJ23 said:


> We had a scan this week and we're team pink too!
> 
> Next scan is Wednesday 23rd October.

congrats on your baby girl xx



donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls. Hope ur all ok.
> 
> I can tell baby is getting big now the movement makes my tummy feel funny lol.
> Can't wait to feel proper kicks tho. There stil little digs at the minute ! 14 days til scan!
> On the countdown lol x

mine is 2weeks on Tuesday yay, cant wait to see all is hopefully okay :) I am having occasional prods too :cloud9:

xxx 18weeks already, exciting! xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh I always get so worried b4 scans, can't wait to c all is ok. :) yeh I'm loving the little prods but want a big kick alredi lol x are u showing ! Ino can't believe were almost half way x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Aww yeh I always get so worried b4 scans, can't wait to c all is ok. :) yeh I'm loving the little prods but want a big kick alredi lol x are u showing ! Ino can't believe were almost half way x

Yeah have a lovely little bump (if I say so myself lol) I love being pregnant and not having to worry about trying to hide my belly bulge haha. I tore all my abdo muscles last pregnancy, with use of crutches and they never healed properly so my upper abdo just popped as soon as I was pregnant lol I will get a bump pic done today, haven't done one at all yet ; and get it on ASAP. What about you?

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I've posted my bump pic just above on this page. To be honest tho since having my son I stil had a belly anyway loool. I love being pregnant to. Altho I am terrifed of getting realy fat this time around . I struggled with my weigh after my son. I've put on my 1st lb to . Can't say that's to bad tho considering I'm 18 weeks x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oops sorry - I did see that pic - gorgeous bump, mine is nowhere as impressive - I have put weight on all round rather than just bump (the way I did with all my boys; carried my girl mainly at front) I just look kind of round haha :haha:

I haven't weighed myself in about a month, but had put on a stone already then eeek!!!

Sorry pic is blurred -got my eldest son to take it haha -needs more practice I think; no David Bailey haha:haha:
 



Attached Files:







100E3193.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## donnarobinson

That's a lovely bump! :D 
I barely put on any weigh with my son , I was just all bump! Literally looked like I had a ball up my top lmao . ! But afterwards I just got fatter! 
I lost a stone and half due to sickness this time! Relly hoping I don't gain to much! Half of my bump is just fat ! Lol x


----------



## waiting4damon

Off to the OB office today for a previously unscheduled appt--I'm having some severe unilateral pubic swelling on the right side, from csection scar down, sometimes 2+ edema sometimes 3+, sometimes feels like a chord of muscle instead of soft tissue. :( Don't know what the heck it is, or how to treat it--so off I go. At least I will likely get to hear baby's heartbeat. :)


----------



## waiting4damon

Looks like there are a TON of team pink!

Can't wait to find out-24 more days of impatient waiting! ;)


----------



## SimplyCountry

Nikki- are you in the fb group? Can we search for each other so you can invite me? :)
Congrats on team pink!! I'm hoping to join in 15 days!!!


----------



## Disneylovers

Beautiful bumps ladies! I should take my 15 week before it's too late lol

Anyone else still having really vivid dreams? I had one last night that someone was breaking into our apt and just as I was waking up from it at 4 something in the morning the neighbours next door slammed their sliding window so loud that it sounded like someone slammed ours instead which in a sleepy terrified state made me feel panicky, silly I know I managed to calm myself down after a few mins, but these realistic dreams have to stop


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Here's my bump at 17 weeks and daddy's bump! I know he's a competitive guy but come on! Why must he have a better bump then me? Lol!
:dohh:

https://i.imgur.com/elHCiQp.jpg


----------



## Disneylovers

my 15/16 week bump

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/15weeks001.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/15weeks003.jpg

I got about 5/6 inches cut off my hair too :happydance:

I forgot to share our little boys first outfit from mummy and daddy :)

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/004-6.jpg
We had a $10 gift card for registering with babies'r'us and hubby signed up for the rewards program so he got 30% off too, it only ended up costing just over $2 :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Any first time mommas feeling anything yet? How soon did you feel it the first time? Dying to feel something over here!!!

BTW - my gender scan is Oct 18th. :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

This is my 17 week 'bump' - which I still think is mainly fat, cause I still had a belly from after I had my son! 
I didn't really gain much weight with him, was pretty much back to normal straight away when he was born but gained weight in the first year, then lost about 10 kilo's and then gained it again after my mc in October (and probably gained some more on top of that as I was like: I'm trying for another baby so why diet! - just started dieting again when I fell pregnant :haha: Bloody typical!)

anyway, my 17 week bump
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and I forgot to mention, I only just had my first vivid dream the other night and it was a HORRIBLE nightmare. Basically in short, someone found out via the internet about my son (that he exists and is cute ) and they wanted to kidnap him. And then a lot more happened, but it ended with me and hubby trying to stop the person that had been arrested for trying to kidnap my son and also trying to stop the corrupted policeman (that was helping the other person). And then we drove past the house and I heard my son scream and I jumped out of the moving car (that must've been driving at about 20-30 miles an hour) and that's when I woke up! 
First thing I did was check my privacy settings on FB and changed any pictures of my son that hadn't been set to friends only! 
It was horrible! Hubby woke up and asked what I was doing and I just started crying and had to ask him to check on my little boy as I was too scared to see that he wasn't there or that he wasn't ok! - Normally if I'm scared something is wrong with him (because of a dream or a noise in the house or something) I go and check, even if hubby has checked, because I have to see for myself that he's ok. But this time I was happy hubby checked on him! 

It was a horrible nightmare and hope I never have another like that ever again!!!


----------



## LisK

Ugh Eltjuh what a horrible dream. I had a similar one involving my DD a few nights ago. Pregnancy nightmares are the worst.


----------



## DecemberWait

Mrs. JJ said:


> Any first time mommas feeling anything yet? How soon did you feel it the first time? Dying to feel something over here!!!
> 
> BTW - my gender scan is Oct 18th. :thumbup:


Nothing here yet...It's normal not to feel anything until 20ish weeks with your first.


----------



## Disneylovers

Mrs. JJ said:

> Any first time mommas feeling anything yet? How soon did you feel it the first time? Dying to feel something over here!!!
> 
> BTW - my gender scan is Oct 18th.

I have little flutters but only on my left when I lay down, I can feel my pulse go through my tummy so can tell when it's a little bop from baby because it's not in time with my pulse, it's definitely not a gas feeling anymore either :)


----------



## LucyLake

Eltjuh, I'm so sorry!!!

I had one last night where my grandfather who died in 2008 naturally was floating in his backyard pool dead :(. Shudders *

I think it's normal to have vivid dreams <3

Officially confirmed we are team blue today!!! :blue::blue: :cloud9:

:happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I felt flutters from my son between 16/17 weeks. 
I felt a proper strong little kick 2nite ! Was lovely & just the one. Hopefully they will get stronger soon! I've had a few horrid dreams! And I had loads of horrid ones wen pregnant wv my son :( x


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely bump! And I didn't put much weight on with my son! It was after I pilled it al on!


Eltjuh said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention, I only just had my first vivid dream the other night and it was a HORRIBLE nightmare. Basically in short, someone found out via the internet about my son (that he exists and is cute ) and they wanted to kidnap him. And then a lot more happened, but it ended with me and hubby trying to stop the person that had been arrested for trying to kidnap my son and also trying to stop the corrupted policeman (that was helping the other person). And then we drove past the house and I heard my son scream and I jumped out of the moving car (that must've been driving at about 20-30 miles an hour) and that's when I woke up!
> First thing I did was check my privacy settings on FB and changed any pictures of my son that hadn't been set to friends only!
> It was horrible! Hubby woke up and asked what I was doing and I just started crying and had to ask him to check on my little boy as I was too scared to see that he wasn't there or that he wasn't ok! - Normally if I'm scared something is wrong with him (because of a dream or a noise in the house or something) I go and check, even if hubby has checked, because I have to see for myself that he's ok. But this time I was happy hubby checked on him!
> 
> It was a horrible nightmare and hope I never have another like that ever again!!!


----------



## LisK

Congrats LucyLake!!!!


----------



## thosevibes

Hope all you lovely ladies are well!

Question... I can't pee well. I dribble but never GO. I went to the hospital and they couldn't even figure out why. I don't have a UTI and my kidneys are fine.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## LisK

thosevibes said:


> Hope all you lovely ladies are well!
> 
> Question... I can't pee well. I dribble but never GO. I went to the hospital and they couldn't even figure out why. I don't have a UTI and my kidneys are fine.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?

My friend had it. She had something called an "incarcerated uterus" - one of the symptoms is not being able to go. I googled it when it happened to her and there were a lot of people reporting that multiple doctors had no idea what was wrong before they finally got a diagnosis. 

Did they have to use a catheter when you went to the hospital?


----------



## thosevibes

LisK said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are well!
> 
> Question... I can't pee well. I dribble but never GO. I went to the hospital and they couldn't even figure out why. I don't have a UTI and my kidneys are fine.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> My friend had it. She had something called an "incarcerated uterus" - one of the symptoms is not being able to go. I googled it when it happened to her and there were a lot of people reporting that multiple doctors had no idea what was wrong before they finally got a diagnosis.
> 
> Did they have to use a catheter when you went to the hospital?Click to expand...

Oh, I've not heard of an "incarcerated uterus". No, they didn't use a catheter. All the did was discharge me with "drink water."


----------



## Nikkilewis14

SimplyCountry said:


> Nikki- are you in the fb group? Can we search for each other so you can invite me? :)
> Congrats on team pink!! I'm hoping to join in 15 days!!!

Yea my name is nicole lewis ( benson) just find me and ill add you, or anyone. Im from pennsylvania...ny main pic is me and my daughter!


----------



## DaTucker

Mrs. JJ said:


> Any first time mommas feeling anything yet? How soon did you feel it the first time? Dying to feel something over here!!!
> 
> BTW - my gender scan is Oct 18th. :thumbup:

Same here, I fall asleep every night with my hands resting on my belly lol. It's kind of sad, but can't wait to feel that first "thump!"


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. Baby is starting to wiggle more and more :) one major thud last nite but other than that stil quite light bt strong enuf 4 me to notice x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Morning, I can't feel any movements yet, looking forward to that. 

We still haven't told friends yet and I'm finding it difficult to conceal a growing bump. I went out to see one group of friends yesterday afternoon and another group in the evening. Nobody said anything so I thought they didn't suspect. However, I was at the station platform (Clapham junction) and a guy approached me and offered me a seat on the bench! I couldn't believe it, but was gracious and said thank you but I didn't need to sit. Lol

I think I shall be telling people soon.


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww lol bless u. Ull soon feel movement ! X aww . X


----------



## Eltjuh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> SimplyCountry said:
> 
> 
> Nikki- are you in the fb group? Can we search for each other so you can invite me? :)
> Congrats on team pink!! I'm hoping to join in 15 days!!!
> 
> Yea my name is nicole lewis ( benson) just find me and ill add you, or anyone. Im from pennsylvania...ny main pic is me and my daughter!Click to expand...

I just added you, if you could add me to the group that would be great!! 
Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Eltjuh

The other night I told hubby to put his hand on my belly and push down a little and he said he could feel baby move :) - well, he said he could feel pressure pushing back against his hand! So cool!! (and pretty early aswell!)

I've been feeling baby move more often aswell Donna! Well, yesterday anyway! So either it's just getting stronger or more often. (or both :winkwink:)
Do you find you feel it more when you're wearing trousers that are quite tight at the top, they can sort of 'dig' in a little sometimes and it always makes me feel baby more!


Woke up this morning to a package arriving from Holland, from one of my friends. She made a crochet peppa pig for my son and crochet booties for baby :) So cute!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







553727_10202054147972518_2007456974_n.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww there so cute. Well last night I pushed my hand against belly and I swear I felt movement bt I just fort no it can't be . Yeh it seems to be when I'm wearing tight stuff lol. I'm so glad I'm feelint them more now x


----------



## kate1984

Only just seen this thread how dense am i! Last shift today then over a week off from work, could not be happier as im so tired today! 

Plus hubby just gone to fetch me a sausage and egg sarni Mmmmmm im so hungry today.

I have stopped feeling baby girl kick and wriggle, got my doppler out and me and hubby were in stiches because we could here her doing the samba in there but i just cant feel her so wonder what posistion she is in?

hope your all ok and babies are growing well x


----------



## BaniVani

Morning Ladies, I only feel this sensation of a huge fish swimming in my stomach. Usually it's during the very early morning around 6am. This little Nemo has been waking me up so early these past few days, but it's a nice disruption of sleep :) I'm FEELING IT again as I'm typing this!!!!
Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## ClaireJ23

I got my quadruple test results today, 1 in 50,000. Not bad considering I'm 37. Anyhow, we had the Harmony and don't need to worry now.


----------



## LisK

I am so jealous of you ladies who are feeling baby! I am *still* not feeling anything!


----------



## donnarobinson

U soon will hun, maybe ur to busy to notice or don't think its baby :/

And sometimes people don't feel anything until into 20 weeks x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I added u ladies to the fb group if u added me on fb!


----------



## LucyLake

ClaireJ23 said:


> I got my quadruple test results today, 1 in 50,000. Not bad considering I'm 37. Anyhow, we had the Harmony and don't need to worry now.

Awesome news <3


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think you've added me yet... or I can't see it at least. Is it supposed to pop up as a notification??


----------



## donnarobinson

My sons is bein a terror today I cud cry x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ella i added you..the group is. - Due im march-


----------



## DecemberWait

Hey I sent you a message on FB to be added Nikki, my name on FB is Andrea Vizzi :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all ok. X


----------



## Eltjuh

hmmm... just been looking, but I can't find it. There's one closed group, but you're not in the members so I'm guessing that's not it. But if it's a secret group then I won't be able to find it. Are you one of the admins?? Cause if you're not and you added me then it might still need to be approved.....:shrug:


----------



## biliboi2

Hi can I jointhis group pls? Due 30 March


----------



## LisK

biliboi2 said:


> Hi can I jointhis group pls? Due 30 March

Welcome! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont think I have to be admin to approve u for the group... i will re try you ella, maybe i missed something!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

december, i have no mail from you ??


----------



## Eltjuh

[


biliboi2 said:


> Hi can I jointhis group pls? Due 30 March

Ofcourse you can join. I've added you!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Nikki, just got the notification! Thanks for adding me :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Nikkilewis14 said:


> december, i have no mail from you ??

Hmmmm I'll try again. Thanks!


----------



## DecemberWait

BTW I showed my potty shots to an experienced tech and she said it's definitely a girl no doubt so hopefully that doesn't change by 20 weeks lol!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. :) hope ur ok. I had a better night with my son! So pleased lol. 
I'm stil tired tho. As always x 
I can't wait till 2moz cuz I can say my scan is next week then lmao. 
12 days! X :)


----------



## Shabutie

Morning girls! ive been away for the week, so havent had chance to catch up. So nice to come back and see all you finding out the gender, WOW loads of girls. 

14 weeks today, I have a strong feeling baby is a girl, just got 47 days till my 20 week scan, so fingers crossed we can find out then. Got our down syndrome results back, low risk, 1 in 4458 so thats pretty good going.

I would love to be added to the FB group, ive asked 2 times and still not in lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Shabutie what's your name on facebook? -or add me Donna Fox (Prentice) pic of me and my daughter and her friend


xxx


----------



## wavescrash

Shabutie said:


> Morning girls! ive been away for the week, so havent had chance to catch up. So nice to come back and see all you finding out the gender, WOW loads of girls.
> 
> 14 weeks today, I have a strong feeling baby is a girl, just got 47 days till my 20 week scan, so fingers crossed we can find out then. Got our down syndrome results back, low risk, 1 in 4458 so thats pretty good going.
> 
> I would love to be added to the FB group, ive asked 2 times and still not in lol.

I can't even count how many times I've asked lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

what's your name on fb wavescrash??? I'll add you...


----------



## wavescrash

Eltjuh said:


> what's your name on fb wavescrash??? I'll add you...

Thank you. It's Amanda Dunn (URL is Facebook.com/birdsthatsing).


----------



## DecemberWait

17 weeks today!! Her HB was 154bpm this morning. I wish I could feel her because I know she is a total wiggler but I may have to wait longer since I have lots of fluids. Still not gaining loads of weight yet, only 2.8lbs so far but I think the most weight gain takes place in the second half of pregnancy. After all she's only about 5oz right now haha. Hope you are all well and are enjoying the weekend!
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-29 09.46.10-278906841.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wannabubba#4

wavescrash said:


> Shabutie said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls! ive been away for the week, so havent had chance to catch up. So nice to come back and see all you finding out the gender, WOW loads of girls.
> 
> 14 weeks today, I have a strong feeling baby is a girl, just got 47 days till my 20 week scan, so fingers crossed we can find out then. Got our down syndrome results back, low risk, 1 in 4458 so thats pretty good going.
> 
> I would love to be added to the FB group, ive asked 2 times and still not in lol.
> 
> I can't even count how many times I've asked lol.Click to expand...

If you still have any problems getting added -add me Donna Fox (Prentice) pic of me and my DD and friend and I wills end invite :) xx


----------



## waiting4damon

Being 17 weeks makes me so happy! Yeah! <3
Grow baby, grow!


----------



## Eltjuh

Added you Amanda! :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

I saw, thanks so much :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just to,d people to add me on facebook and id add them to the group. I hate saying this but i dont have too much time to search for people to add them in! Sorry!


----------



## DecemberWait

Hey Nikki I added you on FB (Andrea Vizzi). If you could add me to the group I'd appreciate it :) It seems like most of the ladies here have sort of migrated over there haha. Probably easier since most of us probably use FB more than BnB! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't have face book anymore :( x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> I don't have face book anymore :( x

I still pop in here regularly; even though I have the facebook group too :) xxx:thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

That's good don't wna end up on my own ! Lol x


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I just to,d people to add me on facebook and id add them to the group. I hate saying this but i dont have too much time to search for people to add them in! Sorry!

I must have missed that post. I just saw a handful of people asking to be added lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

To be honest I like it here better, cause it's easier to keep an eye on things and on FB it's kind of all over the place - and so hard to know who's who! (I know there's a file with the usernames, but not everyone is on that (yet))
I always go on here, well, I keep checking my email to see if anyone has posted anything! :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't get notifications , x I just av to check x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I find facebook easier as your less likely to be ignored, posts get missed in here as all comments are one under another


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna go into tool threads and select instant email and you should get notifications hun xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Added u andrea.... For aome reason when i went to add people id enter their name and it wasnt going through, maybe my ipad app? But anyway im pretty sure ur added now.


----------



## DecemberWait

Yep thanks Nikki :) Man I feel like my bump is sooooo small compared to all those ladies haha and I haven't felt even the slightest movement, boo. I'm sure I'll catch up soon  Hope I don't have to wait too long to feel her.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Id say within the bext two weeks for movement december! I have been feeling morgan less this past week but she is fibe! Just must have moved position!

Im not big either...i was bloated up to 12 weeks but nt anymore, i deflated.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Please can I be added to the fb group 

https://www.facebook.com/claire.mcgurk.12


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok. I had a terrible night with my son. All that getting up and down and bending over his cot hurt my belly . It felt like I'd pulled. A muscle I hope babies ok x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls hope ur all ok. I had a terrible night with my son. All that getting up and down and bending over his cot hurt my belly . It felt like I'd pulled. A muscle I hope babies ok x

Baby will be fine hun - be careful with you though :hugs:

ClaireJ23 -have sent a friend request, once accepted I can send you invite to group hun xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Donna, sorry to hear you are having troubles with your son, my MK is a couple of weeks older (jan 22nd) she doesn't sleep through yet, might have the odd night here and there but generally she's up a couple of times. She's in a bed now which helped can't imagine leaning right over the cot sides still. Poor you. Hopefully a bit of rest will help your muscles out, I'm sure baby will be alright xx 
This time next week we'll of had our scan.....I'm excited already &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, yeh he sleeps thru sometimes but other nights he won't . He hasn't been this bad in a long time tho. I've listened to babies heartbeat this morning and all sounds fine :) xmines next friday! X


----------



## ClaireJ23

wannabubba#4 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls hope ur all ok. I had a terrible night with my son. All that getting up and down and bending over his cot hurt my belly . It felt like I'd pulled. A muscle I hope babies ok x
> 
> Baby will be fine hun - be careful with you though :hugs:
> 
> ClaireJ23 -have sent a friend request, once accepted I can send you invite to group hun xxxClick to expand...

Thank you Donna, just accepted :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClaireJ23 said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls hope ur all ok. I had a terrible night with my son. All that getting up and down and bending over his cot hurt my belly . It felt like I'd pulled. A muscle I hope babies ok x
> 
> Baby will be fine hun - be careful with you though :hugs:
> 
> ClaireJ23 -have sent a friend request, once accepted I can send you invite to group hun xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Donna, just accepted :)Click to expand...

Added to group xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Finally got my midwife appointment. Looks like it's just another booking-in appointment though! I'm hoping they've already booked me for a 20 week scan, but I don't know. It didn't mention anything in the letter.
And the appointment isn't until 16th of October!! That's 2 weeks away!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'd ring them ask if they've booked ur scan x


Eltjuh said:


> Finally got my midwife appointment. Looks like it's just another booking-in appointment though! I'm hoping they've already booked me for a 20 week scan, but I don't know. It didn't mention anything in the letter.
> And the appointment isn't until 16th of October!! That's 2 weeks away!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yeah I would give them a call and ask Ella - can't hurt xxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Eltjuh said:


> Finally got my midwife appointment. Looks like it's just another booking-in appointment though! I'm hoping they've already booked me for a 20 week scan, but I don't know. It didn't mention anything in the letter.
> And the appointment isn't until 16th of October!! That's 2 weeks away!!

they booked my 20 week scan when I had my 12 week scan at the hospital


----------



## donnarobinson

So did I . Ella did to but she's moved house and towns x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

oh I see - sorry , could you not go to the old hospital that it was booked with ?


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I did have a 20 week scan booked at the old hospital. But the old hospital is in London and I live on the south coast now. It's about 70 miles away and costs about £30 (and about 2.5hrs there, and then 2.5hrs back) on the train - don't have a car! :dohh: So it's a bit too far! :haha:
So I cancelled my scan there and am waiting for them to get me a scan here.

I think I am gonna ring them, because I need to sort something out for Lucas, as we don't really wanna bring him with us - he got pretty upset last time, doesn't like it when people do things to mummy! :haha: So I need someone to look after him. And also I want to know whether they don't want to see me earlier, because by the time my appointment with the midwife is I'll be almost 20 weeks, so I wouldn't have had a 16 week appointment. Not so bothered about not having the appointment as such, but surely there's a reason they want to see you around that time! What if I have like a urine/bladder infection with no symptoms. Or something else, they wouldn't know about it if they didn't do the routine tests (like BP or urinetests etc.) - I did see the nurse today as a general health check cause we registered with the new gp, so I know my BP was good, but they don't know that!
Or am I just being weird now??? :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

Eltjuh said:


> Yeah I did have a 20 week scan booked at the old hospital. But the old hospital is in London and I live on the south coast now. It's about 70 miles away and costs about £30 (and about 2.5hrs there, and then 2.5hrs back) on the train - don't have a car! :dohh: So it's a bit too far! :haha:
> So I cancelled my scan there and am waiting for them to get me a scan here.
> 
> I think I am gonna ring them, because I need to sort something out for Lucas, as we don't really wanna bring him with us - he got pretty upset last time, doesn't like it when people do things to mummy! :haha: So I need someone to look after him. And also I want to know whether they don't want to see me earlier, because by the time my appointment with the midwife is I'll be almost 20 weeks, so I wouldn't have had a 16 week appointment. Not so bothered about not having the appointment as such, but surely there's a reason they want to see you around that time! What if I have like a urine/bladder infection with no symptoms. Or something else, they wouldn't know about it if they didn't do the routine tests (like BP or urinetests etc.) - I did see the nurse today as a general health check cause we registered with the new gp, so I know my BP was good, but they don't know that!
> Or am I just being weird now??? :shrug:

I don't think you're being weird at all. like you said, there is a reason to have these check ups. its all about good prenatal care. if something happened to be wrong, its always best to catch it early :hugs:


----------



## waiting4damon

Don't know if anyone minds sharing, but how much weight have you all gained? I've gained 8 lbs! Seems a lot for 17 weeks?!

Also, has anyone else NOT felt baby by 17 weeks? 
I haven't and am worried about it. 

On the 12 week scan, I assume baby was sleeping. Baby was not moving that I could tell-been Doppler with fetal heartrates 145-165 3x since then....Guess I'm just crazy nervous!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao ummmm 14-16 lbs here. Lol...


----------



## waiting4damon

:)


----------



## waiting4damon

I'm mostly concerning about the lack of feeling the baby. This is my second, so I expected to feel something by now. Have you felt anything Nikki?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea since about 12 weeks but very faint pops and lutters, around 15 weeks i felt it constsntly and then past week or so only here n there. Not everyday.


----------



## Eltjuh

According to my booking in notes and the weight that got checked with the nurse today I gained about 17lbs, but I don't believe that, because I used to weigh myself all the time before I got pregnant (naked, so more accurate) cause I was trying to lose weight. But the weight they put down for my booking-in appointment was at least 4lbs less than what I last weighed myself as. And I had weighed myself when I was pregnant aswell! 
So I reckon (if the scales with the nurse this morning were accurate) I probably gained more like 13lbs. Still quite a bit I think, but oh well!! We'll get rid of it once baby is born!! :dohh:
My pregnancy book has a little diagram in it as to how much you're supposed to gain at certain points and around 17 weeks (or between 15 and 20) it's about 11lbs so 7lbs is pretty good!! :thumbup:

It also said throughout your pregnancy, with a 'healthy' BMI you should gain 25-32lbs, if you're underweight it should be 27-40lbs and if you're overweight it should be 15-25lbs and if you're classed as obese it should be about 15lbs.

By the looks of it you gain the most weight during the 2nd trimester - "as a guide, ideal weight gain is no more than 5lbs in 1st tri, no more than 12-19lbs in 2nd tri and no more than 8-11lbs in 3rd tri. Remember not all of this weight gain is fat." (That's literally quoted from the book)


----------



## ruby83

My belly is not very big either- some days I think it is bigger than others... I am 17 weeks and haven't felt any movement, however from what I have been reading that is not that uncommon so I am trying not to be concerned!


----------



## wavescrash

This is my 3rd pregnancy (well 6th but had 3 miscarriages) and I've gained roughly 5-6 lbs so far and still haven't felt baby move. Every pregnancy is totally different.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'd gained a lb when I weighed my self a few days ago. But I had lost a stone and half due to sickness and now I'm eating ino it'll all come back lol. 
Another bad night 4 me my sons been awake since 1am! Its now half 3! I could cry x


----------



## Disneylovers

9lbs here although 2 of that was probably from family meals which were huge over my birthday week/weekend (the weekend I got pregnant lol)

flutters here still mostly although he gave me two big thumps earlier, guess he was turning as we saw he likes to go bananas and do some big jumps whilst he has a lot of room in there to turn (at least he did on our last scan)


----------



## DaTucker

7 lbs for me! It's hard seeing it, even though it's only 7lbs I've always made myself stay under a specific weight. I finally went over that limit last week and it made me cringe, but I know it's completely worth it! Little Tucker needs all the nutrients he can get! And I def have a bump now, people at my husband's work will point and tell other people, "Look! She's pregnant!" As if it's a novelty lol.

And POSSIBLE movement for me, but it might have just been gas, even though it was a consistent popping feeling for about 5 minutes. Guess that's what they mean when previous mothers can tell the difference where as first time mothers have a little more difficulty distinguishing between the two at first.


----------



## blessedmomma

I have only gained about 3-4, but hadn't lost it all from my last baby, so its probably to be expected. I usually don't gain much til 3rd tri anyways and then gain all my weight. usually around 25 lbs in those 3 mos :shock: I am definitely showing though, so it seems weird that weight wise I haven't put much on. 

I also have only felt the baby a couple times. it worried me at first, since my last 2 I felt around 13-14 wks. but then I remembered with my last 2 I had low amniotic fluid and had to be monitored closely so hopefully not feeling this one so early is a good sign her fluid is good!


----------



## thosevibes

I've..... lost three pounds.



Can I be added to this facebook group? Plllease?

https://www.facebook.com/ashleighnicholea


----------



## wavescrash

Just added you on FB and to the group.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I lost 3 lbs during first tri (no morning sickness, just no appetite). And since then I've gained 1 or 2 back so I am a pound under my pre-pregnancy weight... For now... I am showing some though. 

Still not feeling anything here but it's my first so I guess that is to be expected. I would really love to though!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. My son finally went bk 2 sleep at 4.30am and slept til 8am which is a lie in4 him lol. 2 days and I'm 19 weeks! Can't believe it. I felt baby moving around last night when I was in bed x


----------



## BaniVani

I'm pretty sure I've gained but I haven't made it to-I'm avoiding it-the scale in a few weeks. I lost 7 kilos the first three months but as of 17 weeks, I am able to eat just about anything again. Red meat is still not appealing to me. I have to really force myself. It's so strange but also veggies, I have to make an omelette or quiche with mixed greens in order to eat the greens. It's like I'm 7-year's old again! No meat or veggies please! ****Had my first "I'm going into labor" dream! LOL I went into labor while crossing a street!


----------



## Eltjuh

DaTucker said:


> 7 lbs for me! It's hard seeing it, even though it's only 7lbs I've always made myself stay under a specific weight. I finally went over that limit last week and it made me cringe, but I know it's completely worth it! Little Tucker needs all the nutrients he can get! And I def have a bump now, people at my husband's work will point and tell other people, "Look! She's pregnant!" As if it's a novelty lol.
> 
> And POSSIBLE movement for me, but it might have just been gas, even though it was a consistent popping feeling for about 5 minutes. Guess that's what they mean when previous mothers can tell the difference where as first time mothers have a little more difficulty distinguishing between the two at first.

It's not always easier for 2nd time mums to know the difference. I remember with my son I was pretty sure straight away. But this time I was like: hmmmm, not so sure, it might be gas! It kinda felt weird to me as I would've thought I was 'supposed' to know, cause it's my second and I know what to look for. But then again, before I had my son I never really paid any attention to what my belly did, so I never really noticed any gas and when he started kicking I knew because it was something I hadn't noticed before. Whereas, for some strange reason, after he was born (even when he was a couple of months old already) I had these feelings in my belly as if I was pregnant and baby was kicking me - but I wasn't pregnant!! (actually freaked me out once, as I thought I might be! :haha:) 
I'm sure now though when baby kicks me, but I've been feeling it since about 14 weeks, so it's got a bit stronger. Though still isn't very consistent. Some days I'll feel him/her move more than others.

You'll feel your baby soon enough!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm the same I thought I'd no this time bt I seemed to find it harder this time to decide it was baby. 
And snap . I always use to say to my boyf! My belly is moving something is kicking me and I wasn't pregnant after my son lol. Now I no when baby is kicking and its more prods. :) 
I normally have at least one or two a day but I can't wait to have proper kicks and frequent x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I gained 14lb in the first 14weeks -now week 18 and haven't checked lol - but definitely more as I now have a proper bump and must have gained weight haha

I feel movement every other day just now, it is frustrating that I feel peanut one day and it feels strong and I get so excited then the next day there is nothing. Waiting impatiently for frequent strong kicks xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm like that because I feel movement one day I xpect it the next . I had such a strong kick the other day and bein waiting 4 another x


----------



## DecemberWait

Jealous of everyone with movement! I know I'll feel it soon, just wish it'd be now lol. I know she's active because both at 12 and 16 weeks she was going nuts on the ultrasound. My last sonographer guessed I'd feel something by 18 weeks... we'll see.


----------



## HappyHome

So lovely to hear about the movements, still waiting for definite moves here but occasionally I think there's some little bubbles.
No idea on the weight gain part, trying not to stress so much this time about it, got really hung up on each lb with dd3 more stress than it was worth. 
Donna, shocking to think you're nearly half way! 
Bets are on in our family for what sex the scan may tell us next week. General thinking is team pink, DH is thinking that too. 
Dd3 had a little better night, woke and whinged but I didn't get out of bed to her and she settled quite quickly, so maybe it's me making her worse. Interesting thought.

Anyone watch the Midwife programme on bbc2 last night?


----------



## Eltjuh

I've recorded it but not watched it yet!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hi Ladies! 
I'm still here and kicking. Just had a lovely weekend away at my best friend's cottage and then been super busy with getting caught up on everything. 

I felt my first kick on Saturday! Twice! As a FTM I kept scrutinizing every little flick and tickle and while they could have been baby, this was an undeniable kick/punch. It was suprising how much I felt it and all I could think was "Woah Momma, what's that going to feel like months from now?". 

I had just had a sushi lunch with my best friend (no raw fish!) and was walking to the car in the parking lot. Then again about 30 minutes later in Target. So exciting! Haven't felt it again since but I've definitely 'popped'. My belly seems HUGE to me now.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay for feeling baby Jessesgirl!! It always makes me smile, or giggle to myself :blush:


I rang the midwife this morning and left a message, just got a call back. She said she wasn't sure whether they had booked a 20 week scan for me yet. But she was gonna find out or ask someone to ring me back about that. And when I told her I hadn't had a 16 week appointment yet she was a little confused, until I told her I'd moved and therefore had missed out. So she said she was gonna speak to someone about my appointment (as that would be at 19+5) and they will ring me about it tomorrow! 
Hopefully something will get sorted and hopefully we'll be finding out about the 20 wk scan soon!!! Hubby's parents were over at ours yesterday and MIL said that FIL was very excited about finding out the sex of the baby! :haha: so sweet!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> So lovely to hear about the movements, still waiting for definite moves here but occasionally I think there's some little bubbles.
> No idea on the weight gain part, trying not to stress so much this time about it, got really hung up on each lb with dd3 more stress than it was worth.
> Donna, shocking to think you're nearly half way!
> Bets are on in our family for what sex the scan may tell us next week. General thinking is team pink, DH is thinking that too.
> Dd3 had a little better night, woke and whinged but I didn't get out of bed to her and she settled quite quickly, so maybe it's me making her worse. Interesting thought.
> 
> Anyone watch the Midwife programme on bbc2 last night?

I LOVE that programme -taped it too as I was working last night and watched it this afternoon whilst LO at nursery (when really I should have been sleeping lol :) )


Glad to hear your midwife is sorting things for you Ella

And yay for all the baby movement, it is THE best feeling in the world :cloud9: Just waiting on bigger kicks so hubby can fel too now xx


----------



## Disneylovers

I am knackered, I just spent the better part of two hours clearing out the dresser that will be our baby's. who knew sorting and bagging clothes for donation could be so exhausting once you're pregnant. I could so do with a nap but my brother arrives from the UK tomorrow and I still have a ton to clean... I'm supposed to be tidying my desk at the moment (it's a mess of prenatal info and papers etc from my ob and dr's) LOL obviously that's not happening cause I'm reading here and FB!


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad there sorting things for you ella :) ! 
X


----------



## Mrs.B.

HappyHome said:


> Anyone watch the Midwife programme on bbc2 last night?

I did!! Crazy wasn't it!!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I've gained about 4 and a half lbs and I'm almost 18 weeks...I started out a little heavier then I'd liked to have been so I'm working hard to not gain more then 20 total if I can help it...19-20 weeks left, no more then 16 more lbs...think I can do it, we will see. A little scared about Thanksgiving and Christmas, will probably gain 12 of the 16 lbs in those two holidays alone! Lmao!
I felt the baby kick from the outside of my tummy for the first time last night! It was so exciting! First I got a sharp kick to my belly then I instinctively put my hand in the spot I felt the kick and then I got one more good kick in the same spot and felt it on my fingers...I'm sitting there thinking "I must have a really thin uterus," lol, to feel a kick from the outside so early, I don't remember feeling the "outside" kicks until I was about 20-22 weeks with my 3 year old...


----------



## Eltjuh

I told my husband to put his hand on my belly the other night and to put a little pressure on it. And he said he could feel pressure back against his hand, which was baby moving. Pretty cool!! :thumbup: 
No real kicks but still cool!


----------



## blessedmomma

alaskanwhitec said:


> a little scared about thanksgiving and christmas, will probably gain 12 of the 16 lbs in those two holidays alone!

^^^ this!!!! and Halloween for me too. 6 kids trick or treating makes a lot of candy :wacko:


----------



## Kelstar82

Felt baby move for the first time last night &#128522;amazing xxxx


----------



## LisK

Still nothing here!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I've suddenly gone and changed my mind on the gender of this baby.... I've been saying it's gonna be another boy... but I've just realised that I've been wanting a lot of chocolate lately!
At the start of my pregnancy I kinda went off chocolate and just wanted to eat savoury things, like crisps.... but the past couple of weeks I've stopped wanting to eat crisps and started wanting chocolate instead!!
When I was pregnant with my son, I totally went off chocolate and only wanted to eat savoury things.... so I'm kinda thinking maybe this IS a girl! 

I have to admit though, I can't remember whether I started liking/wanting chocolate again later on in my pregnancy with my son. :shrug:

hmmmm... ok maybe it's another boy! :winkwink: 

Pregnant women!! :dohh:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

blessedmomma said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> a little scared about thanksgiving and christmas, will probably gain 12 of the 16 lbs in those two holidays alone!
> 
> ^^^ this!!!! and Halloween for me too. 6 kids trick or treating makes a lot of candy :wacko:Click to expand...

Ugh!! I forgot about Halloween! And my birthday is the 7th of next month...between the candy, Benihana's (always go there for my birthday) Thanksgiving and Christmas I'm going to be living on the treadmill! Lol...


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Eltjuh said:


> I've suddenly gone and changed my mind on the gender of this baby.... I've been saying it's gonna be another boy... but I've just realised that I've been wanting a lot of chocolate lately!
> At the start of my pregnancy I kinda went off chocolate and just wanted to eat savoury things, like crisps.... but the past couple of weeks I've stopped wanting to eat crisps and started wanting chocolate instead!!
> When I was pregnant with my son, I totally went off chocolate and only wanted to eat savoury things.... so I'm kinda thinking maybe this IS a girl!
> 
> I have to admit though, I can't remember whether I started liking/wanting chocolate again later on in my pregnancy with my son. :shrug:
> 
> hmmmm... ok maybe it's another boy! :winkwink:
> 
> Pregnant women!! :dohh:

Are you finding out gender soon or are you staying Team Yellow?


----------



## waiting4damon

I am losing my patience!! I do not want to wait a day longer to find out the gender!! Grrrrr.


----------



## wavescrash

One of my friends had her baby yesterday afternoon and I went up to visit them at the hospital earlier this evening and got to hold the baby. He was born weighing 8lbs 15oz so he was a big boy, so heavy but smelled like a little newborn and was so cute and sweet. These next several months need to fly by so I can hold my own again lol.


----------



## blessedmomma

Eltjuh said:


> I've suddenly gone and changed my mind on the gender of this baby.... I've been saying it's gonna be another boy... but I've just realised that I've been wanting a lot of chocolate lately!
> At the start of my pregnancy I kinda went off chocolate and just wanted to eat savoury things, like crisps.... but the past couple of weeks I've stopped wanting to eat crisps and started wanting chocolate instead!!
> When I was pregnant with my son, I totally went off chocolate and only wanted to eat savoury things.... so I'm kinda thinking maybe this IS a girl!
> 
> I have to admit though, I can't remember whether I started liking/wanting chocolate again later on in my pregnancy with my son. :shrug:
> 
> hmmmm... ok maybe it's another boy! :winkwink:
> 
> Pregnant women!! :dohh:

:rofl:



alaskanwhitec said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> a little scared about thanksgiving and christmas, will probably gain 12 of the 16 lbs in those two holidays alone!
> 
> ^^^ this!!!! and Halloween for me too. 6 kids trick or treating makes a lot of candy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh!! I forgot about Halloween! And my birthday is the 7th of next month...between the candy, Benihana's (always go there for my birthday) Thanksgiving and Christmas I'm going to be living on the treadmill! Lol...Click to expand...

YES!!!!! my bday is the 13th of nov... I also have dd bday is oct 15th, DH is dec 10th, ds is dec 16th, our anniv is dec 30th. its gonna be a lot of cake and restaurants to work off :dohh:


----------



## Disneylovers

Eltjuh said:


> I've suddenly gone and changed my mind on the gender of this baby.... I've been saying it's gonna be another boy... but I've just realised that I've been wanting a lot of chocolate lately!
> At the start of my pregnancy I kinda went off chocolate and just wanted to eat savoury things, like crisps.... but the past couple of weeks I've stopped wanting to eat crisps and started wanting chocolate instead!!
> When I was pregnant with my son, I totally went off chocolate and only wanted to eat savoury things.... so I'm kinda thinking maybe this IS a girl!
> 
> I have to admit though, I can't remember whether I started liking/wanting chocolate again later on in my pregnancy with my son. :shrug:
> 
> hmmmm... ok maybe it's another boy! :winkwink:
> 
> Pregnant women!! :dohh:

You know that's exactly how my cravings and aversions have gone, I completely went off sweet things by 6 weeks and wanted chips and salty savory food, now (well since about 13 weeks) I'm back to wanting sweet. And chocolate omg, I devoured a roll of rolos tonight before I had even gotten to the commercial break in the show I was watching :dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope your ok. I can eat the total opposite of the things I could eat with my son! 
With him I couldn't care fast foods or most things. I'm starving al the time now . 
My son slept better last night. But woke at 6.20am thinking it was time to get up it was stil dark outside . So mommy wasn't happy . I'm praying he's sleeping better by the time baby is born. 19 weeks 2moz! Can't believe it . Baby was going mad last night , felt it loads x


----------



## HappyHome

Morning all. 
Its turned dark really quickly I think, doesnt help its raining here but I'm not fond of getting up when its dark outside and having to have the lights on more. Although I never sunbathe and tend to hide from the blazing sun I do like sunlight.


https://alterna-tickers.com/tickers/generated_tickers/l/lwzi7ydps.png


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I love winter and dark nights but I don't like getting up when its dark lol. Its raining and dull her today so even darker x


----------



## loulabump

Hi all, hope everyone is feeling good despite the rubbish weather! I have my 15 week midwife appointment this afternoon and am wishing badly that I had a car or that at the very least it stops raining before I have to set off. 

Doing a couple of hours of work this morning, money is so tight this time of year and my sons birthday is at the end of October and I am still stressing over what to buy him... what do you buy for a kid who already seems to have everything??

I think I'm feeling movements the last few days, weird rolling feelings and light kicks/taps... 99% sure its baby...can't wait til its stronger!


----------



## Eltjuh

alaskanwhitec said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> I've suddenly gone and changed my mind on the gender of this baby.... I've been saying it's gonna be another boy... but I've just realised that I've been wanting a lot of chocolate lately!
> At the start of my pregnancy I kinda went off chocolate and just wanted to eat savoury things, like crisps.... but the past couple of weeks I've stopped wanting to eat crisps and started wanting chocolate instead!!
> When I was pregnant with my son, I totally went off chocolate and only wanted to eat savoury things.... so I'm kinda thinking maybe this IS a girl!
> 
> I have to admit though, I can't remember whether I started liking/wanting chocolate again later on in my pregnancy with my son. :shrug:
> 
> hmmmm... ok maybe it's another boy! :winkwink:
> 
> Pregnant women!! :dohh:
> 
> Are you finding out gender soon or are you staying Team Yellow?Click to expand...

Oh no definitely finding out, if baby cooperates!! But I haven't got my scandate yet (cause we moved). 
Hoping to find out more about that today, but we'll see. At least this way the scanday will just randomly be here suddenly, because I don't know when it is yet. 

Actually earlier I was thinking: what if they call me and say, can you come in today! :haha: now that would be awesome!! :haha: but I'm sure that won't happen!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Is anyone else swelling? My rings are getting tight and im not even 18 weeks. I didnt swell in my fingers or ankles at all w my dd and wore my wedding rings during delivery!

I dont know if its the insulin pump im on and the changebof insulin or what? Or maybe all the salt im consuming....hmmph..


----------



## BaniVani

I'm starting to look puffy in the mornings. My mother-in-law thought it was funny that my butt was getting bigger. I don't necessarily care to hear those comments, but I'm trying not to be sensitive. 

MY cravings have taken quite a turn. Used to be pringles and popcorn. Recently, I crave sweets. Today, right before lunch, I got a headache and became nausea. Didn't eat anything really except for black olives! I finished a bowel of them!


----------



## blessedmomma

I practically lived on crackers from weeks 6-15. the thought of eating meat, sweets, or much of anything else made me so sick. now im starting to crave sweets again. and even craving soda. before soda wasn't even a thought. I still have a hard time in the evening smelling any meat cooking at dinner :sick: I can now eat a little bit after its cooked, but oh the smell before then, ick! 

eltjuh- hope its not much longer til your scan. would be lovely if they called and said come in!!!! what a mess you are dealing with just from moving :wacko:

nikki- im not swelling yet. most of my swelling and weight gain is in 3rd tri. a couple pregnancies ago I had my rings sized up though, so I may not notice light swelling. I got tired of not wearing them for 3 mos every time I was pregnant


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thanks for the responses...it seems to be going down so it must have been what i ate yesterday! :/


----------



## donnarobinson

My Rings r tight some days.I had no swelling at all in my last pregnancy until after he was born and my legs and feet blew up x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Same i didnt blow up until after delivery! It was painful! Lol...all in my legs and feet..omg my poor feet i thought theyd rip at the seems... I guess that happens when the water shifts in ur body! But it does go away, u just peeeeee a lot!


----------



## waiting4damon

I can not wait to see this little baby I'm cooking-the anomaly portion of the scan is what I'm most concerned about--I just want to know that all is right and well from a medical/physical standpoint. Not having a scan for 9 weeks totally SUCKS! 

As a complete aside, I am so glad it is October, my favorite month! I do wish that it would hurry up and get cool! (I live in the subtropics so I a while to wait!)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Damon when is ur scan?


----------



## thosevibes

Anyone doing Centering for their prenatal care? I have some questions about Centering.


----------



## blessedmomma

damon- i hope time flies by!!!


----------



## DaTucker

No cravings for me at all, and I was really looking forward to that part lol. Although I have been unconsciously eating a lot of veggies lately...would that count as a craving? Only 13 days until my scan, but still have a long wait for the gender reveal :( maybe I can "accidentally" find out the gender and just act surprised at the reveal party ;)


----------



## waiting4damon

Nikki-My scan is not until Monday Oct 21, I will be 20+3 then! My only consolation is that every organ, including tell-tale "bits" will be that much bigger and easier to measure and identify then! :)


----------



## JessesGirl29

I also booked my scan for 20 weeks....but........I've had a change of heart and decided go team yellow. I was watching an episode of A Baby Story (not usual for me) and when the baby came out the Dr announced it was a girl and everyone went nuts. I just had a very real moment where I thought "is it worth the loss of that moment just to know ahead of time?" To each their own but I've suddenly turned yellow :) 
My scan is October 24th. Felt some pops tonight lying in bed and put my hand on and could feel it from the outside. It could have been gas though,:blush: that's just a lot of pops in one place. 

The only thing I've noticed swelling is my feet.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls! 
I'm 19 weeks today! 8 days til my scan! I'm so excited! :) 

And I think being team yellow is lovely and a nice suprise but then its also a suprise when ever u find out. I don't no know so will be a suprise when I find out lol. But I do agree its lovely to wait. I just couldn't . I did want to with my 1st bt my oh didn't and at the scan I cudnt resist but find out. 

My baby is now the size of a mango 

Almost half way girls! X


----------



## LaDY

I bet you can't wait Donna!!!...iv got to wait till 29th Oct for mine...feels like forever! Anyone with older children...do you intend on taking them to the scan with you? xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww it'll fly by hun ! Yeh so excited tho. I only have a toddler. We can't take children in with us to our scans tho . X


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies

I havent forgotten about all of you in fact I read here daily just been hanging out in 2nd tri more

so glad to see everyone is well

does anyone else feel like 2nd tri is just flying by?

Ive got my scan next week Thursday and Im thinking its a boy ...

I have a 13yr old son Lady but he cant go with us as he has school.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh its going really quick ! :) aww its exciting ! I'm thinking girl but maybe its wishfull thinking ha! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Is anyone else swelling? My rings are getting tight and im not even 18 weeks. I didnt swell in my fingers or ankles at all w my dd and wore my wedding rings during delivery!
> 
> I dont know if its the insulin pump im on and the changebof insulin or what? Or maybe all the salt im consuming....hmmph..

I havent noticed any swelling yet but my wedding ring is much tighter in the afternoons


----------



## Blessedbaby

donnarobinson said:


> Yeh its going really quick ! :) aww its exciting ! I'm thinking girl but maybe its wishfull thinking ha! X

LOL you'll never know ... for me it just feels most mommies finding out now are expecting boys ... maybe Im also having a boy


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessedbaby said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Yeh its going really quick ! :) aww its exciting ! I'm thinking girl but maybe its wishfull thinking ha! X
> 
> LOL you'll never know ... for me it just feels most mommies finding out now are expecting boys ... maybe Im also having a boyClick to expand...

I have been the opposite, most people I have been 'talking ' to are having girls lol - makes me sure mine must be a boy to even things up lol So nice to hear there are actually a lot of boys due out there haha :flower:

it is totally pouring down today and I am in from night shift and tired zzzz but need to take the dog out now So wish I could just slepp haha xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL makes sense when one thinks of it that way ...

looks like I will be "outweighed" by boys ... hubby, son, stepson and baby 

wish it could rain in SA


----------



## donnarobinson

Well most people I've heard are having girls, which also makes me think mines gotta be a boy loll. My cousin found out yday their having a boy. X aww its not nice here today but isn't raining yet x
I was trying to find heartbeat this morning and was taking ages I could hear the baby kicking lol. Found it in the end though.. X


----------



## Blessedbaby

I guess we'll find out next week

yesterday my uncle also said we must let it be a surprise and just ask for a healthy baby ... :coffee:

I know I wont be able to resist finding out next week


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I couldn't wait either haa x


----------



## Blessedbaby

is your scan in the morning Donna?


----------



## donnarobinson

Do u mean in a morning in general lol. Yes its at 9.30am ! Next friday tho. I can't wait . What time is urs x


----------



## Blessedbaby

cool mine is also in the morning next Thursday at about 11am LOL


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww nice and early ! :) let's hope our babies show us what they are ! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

I hope so too ...


----------



## Eltjuh

I know it's an old wives tale, and might not be true, but i just wanted to see if it was true for most of you! If baby's hb sounds like a galloping horse it's a girl and if it sounds like a train it's a boy.....
I read about it on another forum and most people said it was rubbish, yet looking at their outcomes (it was an old thread so they probably posted before finding out the sex of the baby) they were all accurate!


----------



## mummy2o

Jesse our scans are the same day! Mines at 8.45am and finding out. I was team yellow last time due to the fact DS gave me no choice and I hated not being able to buy stuff for him as I hated all neutral clothing :( You never knew I might change my mind, but I think OH also wants to rub it in my face if its a boy as I'm adamant its a girl.

Eltjuh I always though DS sounded like a horse. Maybe I was mistaken though as it was so long ago. I'll pay more attention this time around.


----------



## Eltjuh

Mine definitely sounded more like a horse last night. I'm 99% sure my son sounded like a train! I can't wait to find out!! Wish the midwife would've just called me yesterday like she said she was going to! - though I know they're always busy.... hopefully today then ey?!


----------



## Blessedbaby

:wacko:

I wonder what my baby's HB sounds like 

I dont have a doppler :dohh:


----------



## JessesGirl29

mummy2o said:


> Jesse our scans are the same day! Mines at 8.45am and finding out. I was team yellow last time due to the fact DS gave me no choice and I hated not being able to buy stuff for him as I hated all neutral clothing :( You never knew I might change my mind, but I think OH also wants to rub it in my face if its a boy as I'm adamant its a girl.
> 
> Eltjuh I always though DS sounded like a horse. Maybe I was mistaken though as it was so long ago. I'll pay more attention this time around.

My scans in the afternoon at 2:30. I have my actual midwife appointment in huge morning and only that one weekday off of work so I had to squeeze it all in. I hope I hold strong about team yellow but only time will tell :winkwink:


----------



## donnarobinson

My sons heartbeat sounds faster than this ones does. 
I've got them bothh recordered lol x I can't remmeber his bpm tho and this doppler doesn't show u x


----------



## Eltjuh

No my doppler doesn't show bpm either, and I don't have my son's recorded, but I'm pretty sure his sounded different to this one's!


----------



## wannabubba#4

My last baby and this one sound the same - only time will tell, but I am leaning towards another boy xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

The train vs. horse thing will be interesting to see the results! My baby's heart sounds like a galloping horse for sure. The midwife even said, "Some people say it sounds like a train" and I was like... No. :haha: But I think it's a boy so we shall see!!

In other news, 1st time mom here, feeling my first little movements!!!! I thought they were gas two days ago but felt them again last night and only when I'm lounging on the couch. It's such a wild feeling!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I found the thread again (it was on babycentre) thought I'd share it, but on my laptop I can't see their signatures, so you can't see whether they had a boy or girl.... :dohh:


----------



## rhiannon240

Hi ladies! I just had what I thought was my 20 week ultrasound and they told me that I am actually 18 weeks. Which puts my due date at March 4th. So can I join you ladies? 
We found out we are expecting a little girl! :pink: I will have another ultrasound in a month to check her growth but so far everything looks good.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome rhiannon!! Cngrats on your little girl!


----------



## DaTucker

Welcome and congrats Rhiannon :)

Yay JJ finally some movement! I know you've been wanting to feel it! I actually felt my first REAL undeniable movement his morning, so I'm right there with you ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

Hi rhiannon, congrats on the girl! Bit of a bummer to be put back 2 weeks though, right??? (I know I'd be bummed) but then again you never know when your baby will be born, so it could still be a Feb. baby!! 
Anyway, I've added you to the list and congrats!! :)


----------



## waiting4damon

Glad all are well :)
Can't wait until we all know what we are having (with the exception of decided team yellow)! :) I could never wait to find out!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Just updated the list, as best I could, with what's on the FB group.... 
:pink: 9
:blue: 5
:yellow: 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Not long til most of us no ! :) I'm so excited.

As soon as I sat down and was relaxing watching a film. Baby kept moving about :) and I've just got in bed and felt a few prods! 
I'm so excited to find out wht I'm having bt also nervous as the scan stil is checking baby is ok etc, I'm always nervous b4 scans anyway lol. ! X 1 week 2moz ! Whoop x


----------



## donnarobinson

My 19 week bump picture! 
My boobs started leaking at 19 weeks with my son! Nothing so far tho. X 
I'm glad lol x

Just had my hand on my belly & felt baby kick ! :) defo a date 4 my pregnancy diary lol. X
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131003-00852.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eltjuh

I can't remember when my boobs started leaking with Lucas.... don't think it was till about 25 weeks at least though! Definitely after 20 weeks! (cause we'd just moved then and I know it was in the 'new' house)
As you can tell the 'new house, new baby' saying is true for us!! :winkwink: Though it seems to be more new baby, new house with us! Cause I always find out I'm pregnant before I find out when we're gonna be moving :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww lool. :) haa! Least ur all settled 4 wen baby comes! Were hoping to move soon! Can't come quick enough. 
& ino I can't believe how quick they started leaking last time ! Just hope they hold off a while this time lol x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

That's awesome DaTucker!

Mine have just been little ones, can't wait for a big one but seems like I've had a lot today so I'm excited about that!


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm gonna be the last one to feel movement lol at least when I get frustrated I can use my doppler to know she's Ok. Weird cuz my placenta is posterior, ugh!


----------



## azure girl

May I join you ladies?? I got moved from April 5th to March 29th after my scan today which was meant to be an NT, but baby was too far along. :/ Darn.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome azure!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Better to move ahead than back :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

DecemberWait said:


> I'm gonna be the last one to feel movement lol at least when I get frustrated I can use my doppler to know she's Ok. Weird cuz my placenta is posterior, ugh!

They're soooooo subtle for me. Might as well be gas but they're happening more often. I wouldn't be surprised to find out half of them really are gas. :haha:


----------



## DecemberWait

I lie in bed for about twenty minutes every night after a cold glass of water and just focus to try and feel anything but I can't. I then get tired of waiting and check her HR which is always fine as I chase her around to keep it on long enough for an accurate reading! I guess I'm annoyed cuz I know I have a posterior placenta and she's soooooo active whenever we see her...the last tech said I have a lot of fluid so I might have to wait longer...just jealous of the moms who are behind me and feeling lots of movement even tho I know not feeling it is normal. Can you tell I just tried my normal quiet time to try and feel her session? :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

I do the same thing each night. Lay real still and try to tune into my body to feel the baby with no success. Nobody mentioned anything about my placenta/fluid levels other than they look great so I don't know if that's why I'm not feeling baby or what the deal is. I know I felt my second by this point though.


----------



## ruby83

I started feeling baby twice nights ago. I wasn't sure at first, but they feel like little internal pokes or pulses. Such a strange feeling! I have them mostly in the evening.


----------



## Blessedbaby

rhiannon240 said:


> Hi ladies! I just had what I thought was my 20 week ultrasound and they told me that I am actually 18 weeks. Which puts my due date at March 4th. So can I join you ladies?
> We found out we are expecting a little girl! :pink: I will have another ultrasound in a month to check her growth but so far everything looks good.




azure girl said:


> May I join you ladies?? I got moved from April 5th to March 29th after my scan today which was meant to be an NT, but baby was too far along. :/ Darn.

Welcome Rhiannon and Azure :flower:

morning ladies

17 weeks already cant believe how quick time is going ... I have 4 months and 1 week of work left before I go on maternity leave :happydance: 

my husband thinks im crazy to be counting down to maternity leave already :haha:

I also feel movements here and there but my bump is def firming up more and now my husband just wants to rub it :cloud9:


----------



## ClaireJ23

I can feel movements now too, I find a cold glass of fruit juice does the trick.


----------



## Blessedbaby

mine feels like drums being beaten ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls . Hope ur all ok. Well I'm 19 weeks and I don't feel strong strong movements yet. Stil prods. Bt defo baby and I feel them a good few times a day. This baby is way more active then my son was. 7 days til my scan! I'm so excited x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

DecemberWait said:


> I lie in bed for about twenty minutes every night after a cold glass of water and just focus to try and feel anything but I can't. I then get tired of waiting and check her HR which is always fine as I chase her around to keep it on long enough for an accurate reading! I guess I'm annoyed cuz I know I have a posterior placenta and she's soooooo active whenever we see her...the last tech said I have a lot of fluid so I might have to wait longer...just jealous of the moms who are behind me and feeling lots of movement even tho I know not feeling it is normal. Can you tell I just tried my normal quiet time to try and feel her session? :haha:

Lots of fluid is great!! Now I'm kinda worried I don't have enough! :haha: 

I'm sure you'll feel baby really soon!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm starting to get worried. I use to feel flutterings but for a week now, I've felt nothing. So I'm not sure what to make of it. I'm not bleeding or cramping so I'm at a loss. It will be a long 3 weeks if baby doesn't start moving around.


----------



## donnarobinson

You'll feel baby sometimes and not other hun I get worried to tho. I'm sure all is fine . Bt baby could of just turned into face ur back or something . I'm sure they'll start wiggling again soon x do u have a doppler x


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats and welcome azure and Rhiannon xxx


Donna - your bump is beautiful! One week to go bet you are excited, I have 11days until mine and I am getting really excited too (and nervous )

I am still only having the occasional prod , roll or kick; cant wait for a big one from the outside -must have been wonderful Datucker xxx

I never had leaky boobs at all - apart from when establishing breastfeeding haha -and even then after a few weeks that was never a problem either.

I have such a sore throat today, have taken paracetemol (Tylenol over the pond I think) but not really helping, hope it is not turning into something horrible -just a sore throat I can just about deal with Please no Flu or anything :(

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless u donna hope ur feeling better soon! My boobs leaked so bad I'd cry lol. They were like a tap ! Haa! Soaked my tops. 
I can't wait to have proper kicks everyday! 
I'm nervous 4 my scan2 I just wana no all is ok with baby and of course can't wait to no what they are! 
I've decided I'm defo having a boy I've just got a feeling lol x


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, welcome to the new march monkey members xx
I'm getting strange hardenings in the bump area, its weird. 
So exciting for all the scans coming up. 

We're not allowed to have children in with us for scans though at our last they let the kids come in right at the end to see the screen, to be fair bringing all 5 to a scan is difficult. Bring on Monday 9:30am!! 


Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Blessedbaby

hope you feel better soon wannabubba


----------



## HappyHome

Its awful when you cant just take anything medicine wise isnt it, maybe a chat with phamacy/chemist could help.


----------



## loulabump

Yay for everyone who's feeling movement and :hugs: to those who still haven't... you will feel soon! Two days to go until my gender scan and I am soooo excited but also nervous in case they spot something not quite right but trying not to think like that! I saw my midwife on Wednesday and she was really happy with everything and said I'm measuring around 16 weeks which would be right as I was 15+4 at my app. Babies heartbeat was 128 bpm so thats just convinced me even more that Sundays scan will reveal a blue bump! I have read that heartbeats of 140 and above tend to indicate a girl and below indicates a boy.. however it is probably just another one of those old wives tales ;)

I wish I had something to do for the next two days to make time go faster but I had a big £100 spend on my sons birthday presents yesterday and I really need to do some work so even though I am mega demotivated here I am - hoping to put in 5 hours today and 5 hours tomorrow...really need the pennies!

On another note does anyone else here watch The Vampire Diaries? The new season has started and I'm counting down the hours til tonight when I can sit with my feet up with a cup of tea and some chocolate and enjoy.. the first episode of the originals spin off too.. exciting hehe!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww not long 4 ur scan! A week mine is ! I don't watch it . But u can't beat sitting down wv a cuppa and relaxing ! X


----------



## HappyHome

LOVE Vamp diaries, i record it and watch it later, like to fast forward the adverts lol


----------



## Eltjuh

I have been feeling movement since about 14 weeks, but it's very irregular, some days I feel quite a lot, other days I don't feel any at all!! 
Can't wait for it to be regular cause it does make me worry. Though I asked a friend who's a midwife and she said you wouldn't expect it to have a pattern until about 25-28 weeks!! 
I'm glad I've got a doppler though so I can listen to make sure baby is ok!


----------



## wannabubba#4

that is reassuring Ella - I feel loads of movement one day and then nothing the next.

just cleared one of my boys bedrooms - 4 bin bags of junk for the dump; now lunch, nursery run, then back to do the other boys bedroom. They are expected to keep their rooms tidy but every now and then I still need to go in and gut it out! They tend to miss under beds etc lol

And need to make room for Santa xxx less than 12 weeks


----------



## J_Lynn

We have a name for our little girl!!!!

As some of y'all already know, I posted about it on FB last night because I am so happy my husband finally picked a name! He was in charge of picking a name, since he kept hating the ones I chose so I finally just told him I don't care what her name is and to pick one hahah and that is true, really and truly I don't care what her name is - I'm just glad she's here. But I also trust my husband not to name her Princess Mermaid Sparklepants also, so of course that helps in the ability to pass that responsibility to him.

So our little girls name is Allison Hope :) 

I love it. Love it love it love it. It's traditional, and classic, and nothing crazy. Exactly how I wanted it. 

I can't post it on FB but I can post it on here :)) haha


----------



## J_Lynn

Hubby told me he didn't want anyone around here to know, so I can only post it here....lol his cousin and a local friend are on the fb page :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol was wondering why I could no longer comment on your post haha -beautiful name xxx


----------



## loulabump

Thats a beautiful name J_Lynn :)


----------



## Eltjuh

So I rang the hospital to see if they had booked my 20 wk scan yet.... they said there's no request from the midwife yet. So the lady asked me how far along I was now, and when I told her 18 weeks, she said they'll have to get it in quick otherwise they will have a hard time fitting me in for a 20wk scan. So she recommended ringing the midwife again, which I did. The midwife said she will have to ring me back later this afternoon (hopefully they will this time!!!!) I'm just gonna keep ringing them if they don't cause it's not normal that I've not had a 16 week appointment and I'm not about to lose out on my 20 week scan aswell!!! :devil:


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah J-Lynn, I just got a notification aswell that someone commented on your post and then when I clicked it it said it had been removed! That'll explain why then!! 

And that IS a very nice name! :)


----------



## J_Lynn

wannabubba#4 said:


> lol was wondering why I could no longer comment on your post haha -beautiful name xxx

Yeah, he text me and said I better not say anything on Facebook hahahaha HAHAHAH he cracks me up - so I am going to think he has the authority in this battle. This time. The men don't win many things when it comes to pregnancy and choices so I'll let him have this one :) lol

Thank you - I love it, loooove it. However he just tell me he hasn't decided how he wants to spell it. If he wants it Allison, Allyson, or some other spelling.

I told him I was going to beat him.


----------



## HappyHome

Alison is lovely, but I was quite taken with Princess Mermaid Sparklepants lol 

Glad your chasing up that scan appointment Eltjuh get ready for not much notice though by the sounds of it.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Love the names J_Lynn


----------



## wannabubba#4

I agree Ella keep chasing that midwife, I know they are busy etc, but at 18weeks and with having had no 16week appt they should be making you a priority I reckon - good luck xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'd defo keep chasing to ella 
My sons napping I'm just sat with a cuppa watching a film. I've got to go food shopping and cba lol. 
X


----------



## JessesGirl29

Love the name Allison! 

Ella that is so frustrating to have to chase people down to get your healthcare taken care of. Major :hugs:....

I was laying in bed last night and had my hands on my belly trying to feel something and I felt something like a gas bubble pop so I moved my hands there and then there were several pops in a row in the same place. The thing is, I could feel it more from the outside than the inside. Anyone had that? 

I have the day off and plan to go get a library card to get some birthing books and scan Pinterest for nursery ideas. Now that I'm not waiting to find out pink or blue, I'm ready for nursery time!!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I just hope they will actually ring me now when they said they would! Considering they said they would ring me yesterday and didn't. I feel bad for ringing them all the time, but then again, if they would just do what they say they're gonna do I wouldn't have to bother them!

As long as they hurry up and get my scan booked I'm happy! 
And I'm happy with short notice! Makes it even more exciting :haha: Time seems to go faster now aswell, because I don't know when I'm gonna have the scan.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Felt another kick just now!!!! :happydance:

Can't believe how much it actually feels like a tiny little foot giving you a boot from the inside. My kicks are so rare still that I actually teared up. Oh hormones!


----------



## DaTucker

wannabubba#4 said:


> I am still only having the occasional prod , roll or kick; cant wait for a big one from the outside -must have been wonderful Datucker xxx
> 
> xxx

Well I haven't felt a thing since, so I'm thinking Baby Tucker was having a fit or something lol. I'm concerned I'm going to have a temperamental child lol


----------



## thosevibes

I don't know if I got answered so I'll post something more detailed.

I'm doing centering pregnancy. It's where a group of at least seven pregnant women meet up on certain dates as a group for their prenatal care. It's a two hour appointment where we learn different things like nutrition or how to cope with fears. Each woman has their own time with the doctor to check heartbeats and stuff. 

My next appointment is on the 10th. I'll be 16w3d. My appt after that is 19w3d (Nov. 7th). The midwives said they won't gender scan any earlier than 20 weeks do you think four days will really matter? If so, I'll have to wait until December!! (Centering has set dates all the way through the pregnancies. 9 total.) 

If anyone has done centering will they gender scan me in on Nov. 7th or will I be making a separate appointment from Centering?

I'm so confused.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm just really mad at my man today. He said something really selfish and I secretly want to put ex lax in his food now, lol...
I've been watching "Babys 1st Day" and "Baby Story" and I'm super jealous of the women who can have their baby's vaginally. I'm kinda depressed that I must have yet another c-section. I told him "I think I really want to have a heart to heart with my doctor and beg her to let me try vaginal" knowing deep down inside she wasn't going to change her mind, but I said it nonetheless. So he blurts out "No, have the c-section, why ruin yourself down there?" (He didn't use those words but I'm cleaning up what he really said. I mean really??? What an f-ed up thing to say...and if I go into preterm labor and don't make it to the hospital and have her vaginally in an emergency situation I guess my vagina would be "ruined." Ugh, he's stupid sometimes:growlmad:


----------



## J_Lynn

HappyHome said:


> Alison is lovely, but I was quite taken with Princess Mermaid Sparklepants lol

A girl at work and I had a long-time joke going that whoever had a kid first would name their daughter Princess Mermaid Sparklepants hahaha She was highly disappointed when I told her it was a girl, and Tony wasn't OK with that name after all :haha:


----------



## J_Lynn

alaskanwhitec said:


> I'm just really mad at my man today. He said something really selfish and I secretly want to put ex lax in his food now, lol...
> I've been watching "Babys 1st Day" and "Baby Story" and I'm super jealous of the women who can have their baby's vaginally. I'm kinda depressed that I must have yet another c-section. I told him "I think I really want to have a heart to heart with my doctor and beg her to let me try vaginal" knowing deep down inside she wasn't going to change her mind, but I said it nonetheless. So he blurts out "No, have the c-section, why ruin yourself down there?" (He didn't use those words but I'm cleaning up what he really said. I mean really??? What an f-ed up thing to say...and if I go into preterm labor and don't make it to the hospital and have her vaginally in an emergency situation I guess my vagina would be "ruined." Ugh, he's stupid sometimes:growlmad:

Wow. Wowww. How rude!


----------



## Eltjuh

thosevibes said:


> I don't know if I got answered so I'll post something more detailed.
> 
> I'm doing centering pregnancy. It's where a group of at least seven pregnant women meet up on certain dates as a group for their prenatal care. It's a two hour appointment where we learn different things like nutrition or how to cope with fears. Each woman has their own time with the doctor to check heartbeats and stuff.
> 
> My next appointment is on the 10th. I'll be 16w3d. My appt after that is 19w3d (Nov. 7th). The midwives said they won't gender scan any earlier than 20 weeks do you think four days will really matter? If so, I'll have to wait until December!! (Centering has set dates all the way through the pregnancies. 9 total.)
> 
> If anyone has done centering will they gender scan me in on Nov. 7th or will I be making a separate appointment from Centering?
> 
> I'm so confused.

Sorry, I never commented on it cause I had never heard of centering before... For the gender part of the scan it won't matter if you have it done 4 days early, they can do it from about 16 weeks anyway, so you could have it done then. But I guess it's upto your midwife.



alaskanwhitec said:


> I'm just really mad at my man today. He said something really selfish and I secretly want to put ex lax in his food now, lol...
> I've been watching "Babys 1st Day" and "Baby Story" and I'm super jealous of the women who can have their baby's vaginally. I'm kinda depressed that I must have yet another c-section. I told him "I think I really want to have a heart to heart with my doctor and beg her to let me try vaginal" knowing deep down inside she wasn't going to change her mind, but I said it nonetheless. So he blurts out "No, have the c-section, why ruin yourself down there?" (He didn't use those words but I'm cleaning up what he really said. I mean really??? What an f-ed up thing to say...and if I go into preterm labor and don't make it to the hospital and have her vaginally in an emergency situation I guess my vagina would be "ruined." Ugh, he's stupid sometimes:growlmad:

Can't believe he said that! That's a stupid thing to say.
Just tell him that it doesn't ruin you down there, cause things go back to normal (if everything goes well of course) I had stitches (2nd degree tear) and hubby says it still feels the same! So that's kinda ridiculous! 
:hugs:


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Tell me about it. God didn't give us vagina's and the ability to have babies come through them just to have them "ruined" after the natural process. They are very resilient..
What a dumbass. He's not normally so insensitive don't know what his problem is.. (Smh)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yessss what a butt face he is!

I was so worried my lady bits would be all stretched out and no good especially since i was cut down there with my first to my bum!! Nope! healed fine! Maybe not aaaaaaaaaaassssss TIGHT but still back to normal! those puppies know what to do down there!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in... Hope everyone is well.

We had our gender scan this week and DH and I are thrilled to be expecting a daughter! It's a girl!! Such an amazing scan... It was 3D & 4D so we got a really clear look at her. Such a precious little angel and measuring three days ahead.

Time seems to be flying past so quickly, I can't believe I'm almost half way through my pregnancy already! :) xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yessss what a butt face he is!
> 
> I was so worried my lady bits would be all stretched out and no good especially since i was cut down there with my first to my bum!! Nope! healed fine! Maybe not aaaaaaaaaaassssss TIGHT but still back to normal! those puppies know what to do down there!

aaaaaaaasssssss TIGHT... :haha:

That's too funny, that reminds me when I had my last c-section and couldn't have :sex: for a few weeks, he was trying to talk me into *ahem* other options. That was the last thing I was trying to do sore from surgery with a newborn...

He's really not acting his age lately.. He really killed what little drive I have left with that reply of insensitivity...


----------



## alaskanwhitec

Jonesbaby19 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just checking in... Hope everyone is well.
> 
> We had our gender scan this week and DH and I are thrilled to be expecting a daughter! It's a girl!! Such an amazing scan... It was 3D & 4D so we got a really clear look at her. Such a precious little angel and measuring three days ahead.
> 
> Time seems to be flying past so quickly, I can't believe I'm almost half way through my pregnancy already! :) xx

Congrats on Team Pink!:pink:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao i just realized it showed up as. "Ass" tight... I meant "as" tight lmao but if the shoe fits! ;)


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs: Alaska

and welcome new ladies, sorry I've been quiet, I've been exhausted :sleep:

My brother is visiting us for the next three weeks so we are chilling out whilst he gets over jet lag. A walk to the store in 80f weather is not fun but as soon as I sat down baby gave me a thump, like to say thank goodness for that mummy, no more bumping me around walking up steep hills lol.

And yay for more girls, I feel like everyone I know who is pregnant or has just had their baby has had or is having a boy. a school friend is due three weeks before us, she's having a boy, another just had a baby boy 2 weeks ago.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay on the gender scans!

Alaskan- I had 6 vaginally and after each one my DH said it was the same or better than before! sorry your DH was so insensitive. he just doesn't know.

j-lynn- my DH has a cousin named Allison hope! very cute! <3

I hope you get your scan sorted!!!! keep reminding them til its set :hugs2:


----------



## J_Lynn

alaskanwhitec said:


> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yessss what a butt face he is!
> 
> I was so worried my lady bits would be all stretched out and no good especially since i was cut down there with my first to my bum!! Nope! healed fine! Maybe not aaaaaaaaaaassssss TIGHT but still back to normal! those puppies know what to do down there!
> 
> aaaaaaaasssssss TIGHT... :haha:
> 
> That's too funny, that reminds me when I had my last c-section and couldn't have :sex: for a few weeks, he was trying to talk me into *ahem* other options. That was the last thing I was trying to do sore from surgery with a newborn...
> 
> He's really not acting his age lately.. He really killed what little drive I have left with that reply of insensitivity...Click to expand...

There's no way in hell after he said that would I want him to touch me, more less have sex with him lol I would buy his ass some Jergans and tell him it's gonna be a looooooooooong time before he gets some! hahaha


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. How are you. I delievered a 9lb 5oz baby and was cut and I think everything is the same down there lol. X


----------



## wannabubba#4

thosevibes - sorry I don't know about central care either -never heard of it sorry 

Alaskan - what an arse to say that to you - he probably thought he was being supportive of your C-section but way said the wrong thing lol typical man thing to say xxxx:hugs:


----------



## loulabump

I think most ohs often say things that make them come across as total asshats but they don't mean it. I think they try to be supportive but they just don't get how we are feeling.

Counting down to gender scan tomorrow at 1225. So far family guesses are split right down the middle but I'm still thinking boy!


----------



## donnarobinson

Today is dragging !! 
Aww bet u can't wait loulabump x


----------



## loulabump

I'll be too excited to sleep tonight lol oh says I'm like a little kid at Christmas!


----------



## lovelymiss

I tend to stick to the FB page, but figured I'd post here, too this time!

WE ARE TEAM :blue: !!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

lovelymiss said:


> I tend to stick to the FB page, but figured I'd post here, too this time!
> 
> WE ARE TEAM :blue: !!!

congratulations, and Leo is a lovely name xxx


----------



## DecemberWait

Finally felt movement yesterday! Also cleaning out the nursery today. It's starting to feel more real!


----------



## DecemberWait

Got my final results for the sequential screen: 1/10000 for Tri 18/21 and 1/6000 for neural tube defects. Pretty happy with those results!!


----------



## HappyHome

As for the scan question, I'll be 19+1 and if they can see they will let us know the gender.
Your centering sounds a bit like the antenatal classes I did with dd1.


----------



## alaskanwhitec

J_Lynn said:


> alaskanwhitec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikkilewis14 said:
> 
> 
> Yessss what a butt face he is!
> 
> I was so worried my lady bits would be all stretched out and no good especially since i was cut down there with my first to my bum!! Nope! healed fine! Maybe not aaaaaaaaaaassssss TIGHT but still back to normal! those puppies know what to do down there!
> 
> aaaaaaaasssssss TIGHT... :haha:
> 
> That's too funny, that reminds me when I had my last c-section and couldn't have :sex: for a few weeks, he was trying to talk me into *ahem* other options. That was the last thing I was trying to do sore from surgery with a newborn...
> 
> He's really not acting his age lately.. He really killed what little drive I have left with that reply of insensitivity...Click to expand...
> 
> There's no way in hell after he said that would I want him to touch me, more less have sex with him lol I would buy his ass some Jergans and tell him it's gonna be a looooooooooong time before he gets some! hahahaClick to expand...

I'm embarrassed to say I already forgave him. 
He sensed my frustration and offered to take me baby stuff shopping today...
But I will make him pay for that comment...through his wallet! Lol!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh well, shopping for baby stuff makes up for (almost) anything!!! :haha:


----------



## LisK

I have my gender reveal party tomorrow! Can't wait to see if there is pink or blue frosting in the cupcakes! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope u have a lovely day today lisk
5 days til my scan! :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

LisK - exciting day ahead -enjoy xxx

Donna woop only 5 days for you, wont be long at all - what will we all be counting down to after anomaly scans/ gender reveals ?

Viability day? And what do you all class that as? It used to be 24 weeks but I know babies have survived at even 23 (or poss earlier) xx

Or third tri? the home leg of this glorious journey? xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino I cnt wait . Ill be classing v day as 24 weeks I think. I did with my son & then 3rd tri! I can't believe were almost half way thru alredi! Its flying by. X


----------



## loulabump

It really is going fast I saw the due in June group and was like wooah lol


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am just really excited to reach 20 weeks -half way through cooking; and my scan obviously just to see all is okay and peanut is growing well :)

Then viability at 24 weeks and third tri at 27weeks; then it's CHRISTMAS 2 / 3 weeks after that:xmas9:

yay xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Its so exciting ! I think this is the best time of year to be pregnant because it goes so fast wv xmas and everything going on x


----------



## Eltjuh

Have fun today LisK!! Hope you have a great party!!
Don't forget to post some pictures!! :thumbup: 

I class 24 weeks as vday and 27 as 3rd tri. So not long now!! It's crazy!! 
I think it's weird how one day everything seems to go so fast and others it seems to go so slow!! Gonna be hassling the midwife again tomorrow about my 20 wk scan! :dohh:

I just drank a glass of orange juice and didn't have anything to eat yet and it made me feel sick.....The sicky feeling is still coming up every now and then!


----------



## donnarobinson

I have felt sick the last 2 days . I was like please don't let the morning sickness be coming back x 
Yeh some days. Drag. Over all its going fast tho. Baby has been lazy last two days , I have felt movements bt not to much lol x 
Yeh defo get on about ur scan again. I take it they didn't call u back x


----------



## DecemberWait

18 weeks! I've grown quite a bit this week. Up 4.4lbs total for the pregnancy. Her HR is 153bpm this morning and she is wriggling away haha. Doing some nursery clean out and DYI crafts today that I'll post later :)
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-06 07.49.29-1011339441.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## HappyHome

You have such a cute bump! Yummy Mummy for sure. 

Can't believe we have our scan tomorrow, 9am (uk time) so luckily no waiting around for it either. Still thinking we're expecting another girl.
Next big countdown is v-day. Though got MW, VBAC and consultant before then to keep my busy. 
Still haven't brought anything yet for baby, almost doesn't seem real still. I'd love some real movements to reassure me but I'm think anterior placenta will be 100% diagnosed tomorrow rather than the "we think" from 13wks.


----------



## loulabump

Hi everyone!

Can't believe I am actually writing this but here we are back from our gender scan and we are expecting a little girl! :pink: :pink: :pink: !!!

I was so absolutely sure we would be having a boy and am so happy to say we are now going to have one of each... a little princess to join our little prince :cloud9:

Rather than posting the pictures a second time heres the link to my gender scan post on the second tri boards.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r/2025007-gender-scan-today.html#post29896203

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz on team pink! X


----------



## lovelymiss

@loula: CONGRATS ON :pink:!! I was SO sure we were having a girl, so I was in complete shock when we opened the box and blue balloons came out! 

@LisK! Have fun today. :) Can't wait to hear the gender!


----------



## loulabump

Thank you its crazy I'm still in shock! Can't wait to hear everyone else's genders, gotta be some more team blue soon.. So many girls


----------



## DaTucker

Congratulations Loula!!! Maybe all you ladies due with girls can pass some of that luck this way ;)

I know what yall mean about the sickness coming up, this morning I as gagging over my toothbrush. I seriously thought I was over that phase!!

Also baby Tucker was only making appearances early mornings, around 3 a.m., but has decided to pop up on three different occasions today, including giving me a a nice wake up call around 9! He's getting stronger!!


----------



## Kelstar82

Is anyone not finding out gender? As this is our first child were having a surprise ;) starting to feel baby now 20 week scan on 18th :)


----------



## donnarobinson

There is a few team yellows :) 
I'm finding out though can't wait ! My scans on the 11th! X


----------



## loulabump

I think there are a few staying team yellow according to the front page x


----------



## donnarobinson

Can any1 else not believe how fast time is going ! 
I'm 20 weeks on thursday! Half way though alredi! Its mad x


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats Loulabump on team pink xxx

...and yep we are team yellow xx

According to the fbook page today -may be slightly out of date (and not everyone from here on there yet) there was 7:blue: 7 :pink: 3 :yellow:

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Donna I'd love to be team yellow really would I just can't wait lol.. I think it would defo be worth it though. Aint u dying to no though . Have u always been team yellow with all ur kids x


----------



## Eltjuh

Not everyone is on the fb page, and not everyone that's on the fb page is on our thread.
I'm trying to change things as soon as I can when someone tells us their baby's gender and also when someone posts on fb I check if their name is in the list of names/usernames so I can update on here, but I can't for everyone :( 
Sometimes I wish you could have more than 1 person that can update the thread so I don't have to do all of it, cause I forget sometimes :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Its hard work ella lol x it doesn't seem like 2 mins ago this thread was started & now were finding out sexes x


----------



## Eltjuh

I know! :) It has gone pretty quick!! I can remember the day I found out I was pregnant... Hubby had gone out and I was like: I HAVE to test! I can't help myself (once I got the thought in my head) and then that line started coming up, I was like: NO WAY!! NO...NO!! I'm not making this up!! I was literally shaking and jumping around, going crazy! It was only about 10 minutes before me and Lucas had to leave for his swimming lesson aswell, so I was going crazy trying to get all his bits together for swimming :haha: And believe it or not, I actually took my test with me when we went out, cause I wanted to see what it looked like outside and couldn't stop looking at it, cause I didn't believe it! :haha: I remember wanting to ask everyone I saw whether they saw it too!! :dohh: I know, I'm crazy!! :winkwink: - I didn't ask anyone though!


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww! :) yeh I sent some friends a pic of my test! Cuz it was such a faint line ! I tested the day b4 my period was due jus cuz I ad a spare test I was about to throw it and I seen the line ! I jus couldn't believe I rung my oh and said I think I'm pregnant ! He was with me wen I tested4 my son tho and afta 3 years and we both burst into tears! X


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah my husband was with me when I tested with my first pregnancy, I did one of those internet cheapies and they're really really faint if you do it before your period is due. So I had already thrown it in the bin thinking it was negative, then found out online (with pictures) that those tests are always really faint, so I dug it out the bin and both me and hubby were like: i THINK there's something there! So I ran out to Asda and got one of their tests and the line came up - I still thought it was faint, but I'd never done one before, when I look back at the picture now I'm like: there's definitely a line there! I don't know why I thought that was faint at the time!! :haha:
This time I only tested when hubby was out cause I had promised him I'd wait until the monday when my period was due, but I couldn't wait!! So I did a sneaky one! :winkwink: And when me and Lucas got home from his swimming lesson I handed him an envelope with a card in that said: 'sorry, I can't go on any rides with you in Legoland' (as we had some tickets from the sun to go there!) and he got the hint straight away, looked at me and went: ARE YOU?!?!?!?! 
It was really nice to see him so excited about it!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless. Well with my son! I was about 5 days late & I was convinced it was gna be negative ! I had had a lap and dye done 2 weeks b4 to c why I wasn't getting pregnant and it showed all was ok bt I fort that was why I was late ! I took the test and put it on the toilet and turned to my oh and said its gna be negative ! Turned round and there was the 2 darkest lines ever! I literally cudnt speak! He said is it postive and I burst into tears! I've never been so happy! 
This time I was stil convinced it was negative ! Bt some how I just new I was pregnant ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna -no I only found out gender with my last baby - with my first and third there wasn't the option, as back then we only got one dating scan and it was before 10weeks so couldn't see much lol. With my second baby, I was deemed high risk for chromosomal abnormality at my 16week bloods and had amniocentesis; I was terrified and when we found out baby was healthy and perfect, I just didn't care whether boy or girl and never found out then either .
With number 4 I wanted to know, I think ONLY because everyone does and because we could lol- it was nice, we got a blue nursery and he got a blue moses basket and lots of blue clothes pre bought etc BUT I missed the anticipation at the birth which I had with previous births. Also, we had a scary delivery when we lost his heart rate and I had a traumatic forceps delivery (with no anaesthesia at all lol) and when he was born I was so relieved he was healthy and gender was insignificant. 

It is hard Ella, wish I could help you out xx you are doing a fab job keeping up.

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u donna! 
Yeh I loved knowing with my son because I felt like I had a proper bond b4 he was even born, I loved callin him by his name etc, not saying ppl who don't no the sex don't bond cuz of course they do but I really liked that I new.. And I think its stil a suprise4 me cuz I don't no now . So wenever I find out I'm gna be suprised! Lol. 
And yeh I loved having all his clothes etc and this time I want to no because if there a boy I've got all my sons clothes and stuff , where as for a girl I will need a lot more x it must be amazing to wait tho but I'm defo one for finding out x


----------



## J_Lynn

Aww ladies - my cousin-in-law who is on the FB page, she was 17 weeks and they went to the dr on Friday and she lost the baby :( there was no heartbeat. My heart is broken for her - we had no idea, my mother in law just told us. Ugh. Nothing been posted on her fb about it and I feel so bad for her :(


----------



## JessesGirl29

j_Lynn how terrible. :nope: your poor cousin in the law....


elutjah I also cheated. I tested with a $ store cheapie and couldn't believe my line after having a miscarriage with only one cycle inbetween. It took nine months the first time so I thought it was too good to be true. I stuck in a ziplock bag and carried it around with me all shift at work and when I'd get a moment I'd take it out and peek at it like, yeah.....that is real :cloud9:

Two days later I told my boyfriend I thought I should test and asked him if he wanted to be there. I sprang for a digital and acted like I didn't know what was coming. He snatched it and ran off with me chasing him around until the Yes + came up :haha: sounds weird but I loved it. It's my little secret I found out first.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw J-Lynn, I'm so sorry!! I can't imagine what she's going through. It's bad enough having to go through a miscarriage early on (mine was at 7 weeks) so to think everything is going well after you've had your scan and knowing the chances of things going wrong are so small you never expect anything to happen!! So sorry!!! :hugs:



I did really like being able to tell my hubby as a little surprise to him! It was nice to find out together aswell, but whenever I heard about people being able to surprise their husband in different ways I really wanted that! - With my mc I tested early in the morning and put a post it on the test saying: I think I'm gonna be a big brother and got my son to wake daddy up and give it to him....
I loved that idea, but considering I'd already used it I had to come up with something else! :haha:


Keeping up with the thread isn't THAT hard, I'm not complaining. I just feel bad if I forget to add people or update things! Cause sometimes I'll be reading all the new posts and think I'll add that later and then forget after I'm done reading all of them!It takes a little bit of effort to try and keep this thread as much up to date with the FB posts about gender scans as possible. It's also a little bit of a bummer that a lot of people seem to have left and moved to FB and never come back on here. Though I know some people are still lurking around, just not posting as much :flower:


----------



## LisK

It's a girl. :)


----------



## DaTucker

Oh no, J-lynn! How horrible!! It's so scary knowing it could happen at anytime, I can't imagine how that feeling of loss must be like! Sending hugs and strength her way!


----------



## lovelymiss

Oh J-Lynn! That's awful. :( So sorry.


----------



## lovelymiss

LisK said:


> It's a girl. :)

CONGRATS! How did you do the reveal?


----------



## DaTucker

My husband and I had been trying for 3 years and by the end my husband wouldn't let me test. He said he hated how much it hurt me each time I saw a negative. Then we were told we would have to go through IVF to even have a chance at conception. So we completely stopped trying, we were planning IVF next March. I stopped charting, everything. Then one month came and I felt it had been a while since I had af. I told myself I was just having a long cycle is all. Then my hopes kept getting higher, so I also sneaked a test lol. Dh wouldn't have allowed me to buy one if he had known. The whole time i was waiting I was telling myself how stupid I was, setting myself up for yet another disappointment. Right as I saw my first ever BFP my husband walked in from work. I just jumped into his arms crying! He had no idea what was happening lol. I had never seen him so happy when I showed him that test!


----------



## DaTucker

LisK said:


> It's a girl. :)

Congratulations Lisk!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> Aww ladies - my cousin-in-law who is on the FB page, she was 17 weeks and they went to the dr on Friday and she lost the baby :( there was no heartbeat. My heart is broken for her - we had no idea, my mother in law just told us. Ugh. Nothing been posted on her fb about it and I feel so bad for her :(

Omg was that kayla? How awful! :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Comgrats lis k! :). 2 princesses! Like me!


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry j_lynn :hugs: cant imagine what she is going through :(

congrats lis k!! :pink:

love all the :bfp: stories!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Nikkilewis14 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Aww ladies - my cousin-in-law who is on the FB page, she was 17 weeks and they went to the dr on Friday and she lost the baby :( there was no heartbeat. My heart is broken for her - we had no idea, my mother in law just told us. Ugh. Nothing been posted on her fb about it and I feel so bad for her :(
> 
> Omg was that kayla? How awful! :(Click to expand...

No, Kristen - Kayla is my friend here in town, but Kristen is my husbands cousin. 

She felt something was wrong and went in to see the doctor, and the cord had wrapped around his neck :( There were some other issues they found as well that would have ended his life in-utero, so if it wouldn't have been one thing it would have been another. It still doesn't change the pain of it all, I can't begin to imagine how she is feeling. I wish she didn't live so far away - but at the same time, another pregnant woman is the last thing she probably wants to be around right now. :cry:

I'm going to find a nice memorial gift and send it up to her - I honestly thought she would have left the group by now, but she's still in the member list.


----------



## DecemberWait

J_Lynn said:


> Aww ladies - my cousin-in-law who is on the FB page, she was 17 weeks and they went to the dr on Friday and she lost the baby :( there was no heartbeat. My heart is broken for her - we had no idea, my mother in law just told us. Ugh. Nothing been posted on her fb about it and I feel so bad for her :(

That is so terrifying to me. It just goes to show that there is no "safe" time in pregnancy (or even beyond). My heart really breaks for her :( I hope they can figure out what happened.


----------



## J_Lynn

DecemberWait said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Aww ladies - my cousin-in-law who is on the FB page, she was 17 weeks and they went to the dr on Friday and she lost the baby :( there was no heartbeat. My heart is broken for her - we had no idea, my mother in law just told us. Ugh. Nothing been posted on her fb about it and I feel so bad for her :(
> 
> That is so terrifying to me. It just goes to show that there is no "safe" time in pregnancy (or even beyond). My heart really breaks for her :( I hope they can figure out what happened.Click to expand...

They did, I just posted it just a second before you posted - crazy timing!

I don't know the details of what the other problems he had were; but I am not asking right now just waiting to hear from the family as they find out. 

The cord wrapping around his neck is all too common, I have had 3 friends this year now that has happened to. My friend Nikki lost her daughter at 31 weeks from that back in April, our friends who were due just a week before us lost their little one at 14 weeks from the cord issue, and now his cousin. 

You're so right, there is just really no "safe" time, during and after birth - from the moment we're created, we all have a time to go. But the odds are so slim in pregnancy. It just makes me relish in every single day of pregnancy and the time that I have with her moving around in there. If something was to happen, I at least want to know I spent every single day making sure she knows she's loved in her mommy and that her daddy also loves her very much. It's something that will more than likely not happen - but you never can say 100% that's the case. We just have to take care of ourselves the best we can and hope it all lasts through 40 weeks (hehe or more if some of us aren't lucky and end up having babies that want to cook longer!) 

Now I just don't know what to say to her - and I am going to block her from my facebook posts so she can't see all the baby stuff I post about. Just to help it; I know I wouldn't want to see it if I was her.


----------



## J_Lynn

blessedmomma said:


> love all the :bfp: stories!!!

My BFP story is kinda boring ... I pee'd on the stick when he was out mowing - it came out with 2 lines, I freaked out and called my friend up the road and she came over and said, "PEE ON ANOTHER ONE!!!!" so I pee'd on 3 more and they all had that faint BFP, and then hubby came in and she acted like she just came over to help me with something real fast and we played it off like nothing happened; she left about 20 minutes later and she was texting me the whole time saying, "I CANNOT BELIEVE YOU ARENT GOING TO TELL HIM - THIS IS KILLLING ME!!!" because I was going to wait to tell him - well, right after dinner that night I couldn't hold it anymore and I came into the kitchen while he was putting dinner in tupperware containers and showed him the test and said, "You're gonna be a daddddddy" and he got so shaky he could barely hold the tupperware bowl in his hand :) hahah 

So it's not as cool as some of them, but I won't ever forget it that's for sure :cloud9:


----------



## blessedmomma

it freaks me out a bit hearing the cord stuff :( makes me wish I could just feel her move. I think I felt a poke a couple times, but I want something to say "oh yeah, no denying that!"


----------



## Blessedbaby

loulabump said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can't believe I am actually writing this but here we are back from our gender scan and we are expecting a little girl! :pink: :pink: :pink: !!!
> 
> I was so absolutely sure we would be having a boy and am so happy to say we are now going to have one of each... a little princess to join our little prince :cloud9:
> 
> Rather than posting the pictures a second time heres the link to my gender scan post on the second tri boards.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r/2025007-gender-scan-today.html#post29896203
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

congrats once again :cloud9:



J_Lynn said:


> Aww ladies - my cousin-in-law who is on the FB page, she was 17 weeks and they went to the dr on Friday and she lost the baby :( there was no heartbeat. My heart is broken for her - we had no idea, my mother in law just told us. Ugh. Nothing been posted on her fb about it and I feel so bad for her :(

:hugs: aww so sorry to hear about your cousin J_Lynn 



LisK said:


> It's a girl. :)

congrats LisK :cloud9: lots of girls

hi ladies 

all the BFP stories are so special ... loved reading them

I cant wait for my scan on Thursday ... 3 sleeps to go :happydance:

then its my V-day then 3rd tri and then Christmas :happydance:

so much to look forward to ...

Im trying to get internet at home as weekends I cant post and its gonna be so boring when I go on maternity leave and I dont have internet 

my baby is wriggling more and more now ... and last night after my trip to the loo baby was rolling about ... :cloud9:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Congrtz on the girl lisk, so sorry about ur cousin j_lynn! 
I'm so tired! My son is sleeping so badly he. At 5am and wudnt go bk2 sleep.. ! 4 days until my scan x


----------



## wannabubba#4

JLynn so sorry about your cousin- that is awful, what she must be going through xxx 

LisK -woop! Congrats on your girl- another pink bump! Looks like girls are taking the lead again lol

Loving the BFP stories too, mine was a bit of an anti-climax if I am honest -I had a very very faint BFP (which I knew was positive as a line is a line etc ) but DH said he could not see it, then a few days later it was a bit darker and he said ' could it not be a false positive?' NO STUPID MAN lmao -just be excited and stop second guessing my excitement lol. It took a good few weeks for him to become excited - by the time the doctor confirmed it, he actually started to believe it lol 

xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

I was 2 weeks late but thought I was just late again as the month before I was late by a week

I had a UTI that month and went to my GP who tested and it it was negative. He then gave me meds and I drank it.

After being late for two weeks I started feeling sick but I thought it was the meds of the UTI. I actually was awaiting my period so that I could start a detox.

My husband went to the store to buy a test and when I got from work he asked me to take it.

I did so, put it on the sink and left the bathroom. He went in and said to me congrats you are pregnant ... I didnt believe him and when he showed me the test I said no ways. The next day we went to doctor and got referred to a specialist due to my previous MC.

I can still remember the look on my DH face when the doctor did a scan and said we were about 5-6 weeks along ... priceless


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> JLynn so sorry about your cousin- that is awful, what she must be going through xxx
> 
> LisK -woop! Congrats on your girl- another pink bump! Looks like girls are taking the lead again lol
> 
> Loving the BFP stories too, mine was a bit of an anti-climax if I am honest -I had a very very faint BFP (which I knew was positive as a line is a line etc ) but DH said he could not see it, then a few days later it was a bit darker and he said ' could it not be a false positive?' NO STUPID MAN lmao -just be excited and stop second guessing my excitement lol. It took a good few weeks for him to become excited - by the time the doctor confirmed it, he actually started to believe it lol
> 
> xxx

:haha: That made me laugh!! That's such a MAN thing to say!! :haha:



And congrats on the girl LisK!!! :happydance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh yeah, I forgot.... I rang the midwife AGAIN this morning, asked if they booked my 20 wk scan yet, she put me through to the ultrasound department as she can't access their schedule to see if I was on it. They told me again that there was no request for my scan yet and that it would need to be done soon otherwise they might not be able to fit me in. So I rang the midwife back and told her what they had said. She said I think your midwife might just wait to book it until she's seen you for your booking in appointment... and I was like: well I'll be 19+5 by then and the ultrasound dept. said to have it booked sooner rather than later! So she gave me the phonenumber for MY midwife (as I was ringing the community midwives office as that was the only number I had), so I rang my midwife and left her a message, apparently she'll ring me back..... HOPEFULLY!!!
It's really getting annoying now! I just want someone to book it so I know I will get my 20 week scan!! I'm actually getting to a point where I feel like just going to a&e and say I haven't felt baby so they will do a scan!! :dohh: - I wouldn't normally do that, as they're busy enough as it is, but it's really starting to annoy me!

Does anyone know if there's a timelimit on doing all the anatomy checks?? (whether they HAVE to be done at a certain time, like the 12wk scan)


Also, has anyone else been more uncomfortable this time around than last time??? My back hurts and can't really get comfortable in bed, but still feel uncomfortable when I am not in bed! :dohh: Don't think I was this uncomfortable (this early on at least) with my first pregnancy!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh - I think the anomaly scan is normally done 18-22 weeks (actually says between 18 and 21 at my hospital) - I think mainly because IF there was a problem then they would offer termination, and obviously the sooner the better - 18 weeks is usually the earliest to make sure that organ development is at a stage where they can check/ see for anomalies

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

And as for being uncomfortable, I have a few aches and pains but after having SPD last time (and not yet this time lol) I feel great!!

One bonus of having it so bad last time, anything less this time is just the best :D


----------



## LucyLake

Hi ladies, congrats on so many team pinks! 

Just wanted to ask, how are you managing this "in-between" period of time?

This time when you don't yet feel the baby kicking, but you feel better, almost too good?

Do a lot of you have Doppler's?


----------



## donnarobinson

I have a doppler this time round bt I didn't with my son.. I use it abit to much tho and sometimes wish I didn't have it lol. Its nice to listen in on baby though x


----------



## LucyLake

donnarobinson said:


> I have a doppler this time round bt I didn't with my son.. I use it abit to much tho and sometimes wish I didn't have it lol. Its nice to listen in on baby though x

Thanks DonnaRobinson <3. And I'm excited for you about your upcoming scan. I'm thinking of getting one for sure as I have an anterior placenta.


----------



## lovelymiss

LucyLake- I just kind of trust that everything is okay. I've had 3 scans now, so I am feeling pretty good. No doppler. I'd just freak myself out and get frustrated when I couldn't find the HB. 

Eltjuh- HOW FRUSTRATING! I'd be livid if I were in your shoes. I'd be calling daily until they booked me.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh lucy they are nice to have . I doubt ill use it as often once I'm feeling regular movement , I do feel movemenet but I stil worry lol. ! 
And thank u I can't wait x


----------



## donnarobinson

Babys been kicking away for the last 10 mins lol. X l


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not too bad in the 'in between'-stage... I've been feeling baby every so often, not every day though (maybe some days I just don't notice). 
Think I might have an anterior placenta, cause when I use my doppler I can hear a lot of swooshing sounds... kind of like a heartbeat but it's all over the place, so not just in certain spots... But I KNOW what baby's heartbeat sounds like!

After the things being said about babies having their cords wrapped round their neck I've been kinda freaked out a little, so I decided to try my doppler again this morning, but I couldn't find the heartbeat (hubby is better at it than me!) so I put it away, just sat quietly and jiggled my belly a couple of times and then suddenly got about 5 kicks in a row from baby! And it's kicking/moving again as I'm typing this!

I still don't always feel pregnant... it's quite easy to forget sometimes... especially if baby is being quiet, definitely feel like this one is more quiet than my son was! He was always active and seemed to have a pattern quite early on!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't feel pregnant either really ella. I haven't felt baby much the last few days til today. I do normally feel a few kicks everyday tho but can't wait for a proper proper kick lol! 

My son didn't move that much only at night, this one seems active morning and evening .. 

I do like the doppler as it does ease my mind x 
And I would defo keep ringing the midwife if they don't ring u back x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I don't have a Doppler and go between not feeling pregnant and kind of forgetting I am to worrying myself senseless that I have had no movement and that there will be no heartbeat at my next scan :( 

I have very infrequent movement form this baby, and much less than my last pregnancy too - with Dawson I felt him move daily from about 16weeks.
8 days til scan - and yep Ella the cord around the neck stories have me freaked out a bit too :(

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

They have me to. So much I had to log of and try and put my mind on something else x


----------



## donnarobinson

I like mondays! :) soap nights.. I'm gna get little man to bed ! Really hope he settles , he's been a nightmare 2nite! Have a shower, some tea & watch the soaps and hollyoaks later! 
X saying that the soaps wil be nearly finshed by thhe time little mans in bed x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol Monday night, and means night shift for me :( Not as nice lol. But plus side, this time tomorrow I will be one more shift down and be almost bed time haha

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u hun! 1 day closer to ur scan 2 . I think today has dragged! I feel like I'm doing a night shift lately ! My son just won't sleep! :/ he woke at 5am and wudnt go bk2 sleep ! He cries 4 ages when he goes to bed and never use to do this ! X I dno y x


----------



## Bexter81

Oh yes im with you everybody laughs at me cos im fullbof busy during the day but I need sam down for 7 so I can sit down with a cuppa for emmerdale lol xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol well cjs bed time was 7, but its 8 now . He's being going at half 7 last few nights tho cuz he's been tired! But he cries4 a good hour so I'm up and down! X 
I haven't watched emmerdale in ages! 
I watch tomorrows hollyoaks instead lol. ! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Excited for the upcoming scans!! :)

So yesterday I went and got my dd's ears pierced. they look awesome and super cute, but this morning she woke up with a huge fever! We already had her 9 months appntment scheduled today with her pediatrician so I didnt want to give her any motrin or tylenol because they usually give her some there if she has shots to get etc... Well.. we got there and the nurse was like wow shes really warm, and I am like I know I hope shes not getting an infection from getting her ears pierced because i would feel awful!!
So they took her temp and it was 103 degrees! I almost crapped my pants... she has been whimpering all morning but i couldnt figure out what it was because her ears arent red, or puffy, or oozing and she wasnt pulling at them..

The doctor comes in and she vomits her entire bottle all over me, my shirts, pants, shoes, a whole 8oz! All mucus in it too. so at this point im like crying because i feel so bad for her and its unlike her to not be smiley and happy or whiney. 

He looks at her throat, and he goessss whoaaa thats bad.. swabbed her throat, POSITIVE for strep! its like it just popped up out of nowhere! So every 3 hours we are are alternating motrin and tylenol and giving amoxicillan 2 xs a day.. she wont eat, im just a mess! i just want her to feel better :(


i then had to cancel my baby apptmnt, but I dont even care.. snuggles and pj kinda day with ella!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Aw, so sad Nikki. I bet she'll be feeling MUCH better by tomorrow. I used to get strep ALL the time as a kid and one day of antibiotics was enough to almost make me feel normal. Hope she feels better very soon!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

J_Lynn said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Aww ladies - my cousin-in-law who is on the FB page, she was 17 weeks and they went to the dr on Friday and she lost the baby :( there was no heartbeat. My heart is broken for her - we had no idea, my mother in law just told us. Ugh. Nothing been posted on her fb about it and I feel so bad for her :(
> 
> That is so terrifying to me. It just goes to show that there is no "safe" time in pregnancy (or even beyond). My heart really breaks for her :( I hope they can figure out what happened.Click to expand...
> 
> They did, I just posted it just a second before you posted - crazy timing!
> 
> I don't know the details of what the other problems he had were; but I am not asking right now just waiting to hear from the family as they find out.
> 
> The cord wrapping around his neck is all too common, I have had 3 friends this year now that has happened to. My friend Nikki lost her daughter at 31 weeks from that back in April, our friends who were due just a week before us lost their little one at 14 weeks from the cord issue, and now his cousin.
> 
> You're so right, there is just really no "safe" time, during and after birth - from the moment we're created, we all have a time to go. But the odds are so slim in pregnancy. It just makes me relish in every single day of pregnancy and the time that I have with her moving around in there. If something was to happen, I at least want to know I spent every single day making sure she knows she's loved in her mommy and that her daddy also loves her very much. It's something that will more than likely not happen - but you never can say 100% that's the case. We just have to take care of ourselves the best we can and hope it all lasts through 40 weeks (hehe or more if some of us aren't lucky and end up having babies that want to cook longer!)
> 
> Now I just don't know what to say to her - and I am going to block her from my facebook posts so she can't see all the baby stuff I post about. Just to help it; I know I wouldn't want to see it if I was her.Click to expand...

Your absolutely right that there is no safe time :( Ella was actually born with her cord wrapped around her neck 2 xs and she didnt cry when she came out..she was completely blue... when i say i cried until she cried when she was born is an understatement. I thought I lost her. :nope:


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww nikki , I hope ella is better soon hun x its horrible when babies r ill xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I know I feel so helpless for her! Thank you!


----------



## Eltjuh

Hopefully she'll feel better soon Nikki!!! It's not nice when your baby is ill!! :( 


I watch the soaps aswell Donna, I watch Hollyoaks and Eastenders, and will be watching Hollyoaks later aswell! Monday is a good night for tv it seems, as Catfish tv show is on aswell and so is The Midwives.... 
I hate it when there's nothing on tv, so I like monday nights! :haha:
I have just started my latest cross stitch project so I don't actually watch half the time, as I'm too busy stitching.... Cross stitch is a very good way of dieting :haha: Cause I'm too busy to eat and drink :haha: (same as jigsaws for me btw!)


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmao ! Haa that's funny ! To busy to eat and drink lol! Me and my son have just had a shower he's already4 bed watching cbeebies.. I'm praying 4 a good night 2nite ! 
I wna do a cross stitch and I use to love jicsaws . So did my nan! Aint done 1 for years tho x


----------



## Eltjuh

Whatever you do, if you do a jigsaw, DO NOT hide it under the sofa!! Lucas found mine under there once and pulled it all out and I had to basically start from the beginning again! I was pretty close to finishing it aswell!! 


Just had the cops knocking on the door again to ask about our neighbours... They knocked on the door the other day to see if we knew anything about the bloke that lives there.... but we don't know them. Never seen them, hubby saw them get into a taxi on the day we moved in and that's the only time either one of us has seen them!! When we first moved in they had quite a few rows though, mainly him shouting at her to get out of his bed and get the f out the house etc. :dohh: (always at 3 am aswell!!) They mainly seem to come alive at night, which is what we told the cops last time. So tonight they knocked on their door first again but they obviously didn't open the door. And then they came to ours and they asked whether we'd seen them lately and if we know if just the woman lives there or the bloke or both! Hubby said he hasn't heard the bloke in a while! We were just joking the other day when the cops knocked on the door that maybe she killed him :winkwink: 
Wonder what's going on though!! I'm so nosey!!!


----------



## HappyHome

A bit late with our update but we're team PINK so dd#4 for me. 
Baby all super well which we're so happy with placenta playing us up though, anterior like we thought but as very low currently so will need another scan at 34/36wks. If it's still in the same place they said they would do a c-section, I pray it's moved by then! 
Will do a better catch up tomorrow for now its bedtimes for youngest xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I'm halfway through my pregnancy :) I was scheduled for a c-section at 37 weeks 4 days with my last so I'm expecting to be scheduled again around that time for this one, so I'm halfway! Yay!!


----------



## Disneylovers

I had to giggle this morning, my alarm went off and it was on my side of the bed for once and it's super loud (the only thing that will really wake, wake me up) baby gave a thump haha, yeah kiddo I hate waking up early too!


----------



## LisK

Congrats Gemma!!! Wow four girls. That is awesome. :)


----------



## blessedmomma

happyhome- congrats on :pink:

alaskanwhite- I hadn't thought of it that way!!! congrats for half way through :flower: based off of previous pregnancies I will probably go into labor around 37-38 weeks on my own, so maybe I should celebrate 19 weeks as half through :happydance:

Nikkilewis14- hope your LO gets better very quick :hugs2:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies

Eltjuh I hope you get your scan sorted ASAP as for the backache last night I had the worst backache I took a warm bath and got straight into bed. I did however read from week 18 you can start to experience backache.

:hugs: Nikki hope you little princess feels better soon ... when baby is sick mommy is also sick :cry: not nice

:happydance: yay for team pink Happyhome

seems like March really has alot more princesses than princes

just two more sleeps until we find out ... my baby was very quiet yesterday only made a knot but not so much movement

I really cant wait for the movements to be more frequent and stronger

It rained yesterday in SA :happydance: hope all the yucky germs dies down now so tired of my son constantly being sick with his chest and nose ...


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> A bit late with our update but we're team PINK so dd#4 for me.
> Baby all super well which we're so happy with placenta playing us up though, anterior like we thought but as very low currently so will need another scan at 34/36wks. If it's still in the same place they said they would do a c-section, I pray it's moved by then!
> Will do a better catch up tomorrow for now its bedtimes for youngest xx

Congrats on your pink bump - how lovely another little princess :hugs:



alaskanwhitec said:


> I'm halfway through my pregnancy :) I was scheduled for a c-section at 37 weeks 4 days with my last so I'm expecting to be scheduled again around that time for this one, so I'm halfway! Yay!!

In that case I wont be celebrating half way until 22 weeks haha (with my history of going over and with them already having moved my date forward a week haha:haha::haha:)


----------



## HappyHome

Thanks for the congratulations :) 
Can't remember a worse nights sleep, horrible nightmares of Caesarians, is this what I'm going to be plagued with for the next 16 weeks!!! 
Name wise we like Jessica Amelia, we chose dd3 pretty quickly after we found out and it stuck so I'm thinking little Jessie will probably be the same. 
Taking it easy today as I just have no energy. Going to watch Midwives now.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. :) 
I had a better nights sleep. My son slept much better ! :) didn't hear a peep until 4.45am and he only woke cuz he had wet thru his nappy.. Then he went bk of til 7.30 am ! :) 
I can't wait til friday! So excited x 3 more sleeps x


----------



## Blessedbaby

that is a lovely name ... my DH has a long list of names :dohh:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lovely name Happyhome, Amelia is on our list for first names :thumbup:

Donna glad you and little man had a better night

Nikki -hope Ella is doing much better xxx

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

My neice is called amelia. :) lovely name ! So pretty and girly ! 

We've been talking boys names.. I like blake and bentley but oh doesn't like blake and says bentley will get shortnd to bent and they'll get picked on. We both like chad, and we love bailey but we no sum1 else who has called there child that so that's a no go! Names r hard x


----------



## HappyHome

DH liked Amelia for dd3 but I said it was too close to Amy my dd1 so think its perfect for our last child middle name, plus initials spell JAC so in a way I get my boy lol 

Donna just a curious question how do u settle ur son to sleep? I'm doing like a rapid return like dd3 and it's working quite well, she's learning to self settle much better lately, might finally get her sorted before baby comes and I start all over again lol


----------



## HappyHome

I think boys names are much tougher, think I agree with the Bentley name though, kids are cruel it doesn't take much to have them bully each other.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless. 
Well my son has always just gone in his cot with his bottle of milk and gone 2 sleep just fine on his own. Lately I'm going in and out all the time cuz he's crying . But last night we put him down , he only cried once I tucked him in with his teddy and that ws him fast asleep.. ! I'm praying tonight will be the same x yeh I do agree on bentley2 ! 

The closer it gets to my scan I'm kinda hoping we have a boy. I love little boys & cj would love a brother & think its a boy so don't wna hope 4 a girl and it not be x 
X


----------



## Blessedbaby

I have a feeling its a boy and its just getting stronger will see what Thursday has in store for us.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am thinking boy for me too, a few days after you ladies - a week today yay!!!
Not that we are planning on finding out, but just to see our little peanut again and check all is well <3

Names are tough!! I remember with my last two having certain names in my head rom ttc and just assuming hubby would love them (or learn to lol ) too.. was gutted when he hated some of them haha... I hated quite a few of his ideas too lol

This time I LOVE Eli (and hubby hasn't vetoed it ), Harvey and Zane we both think are cute too but he wasn't so keen on Gabriel or Dexter which I like too.

For girls we love Abigail (or maybe just Abbie) and Amelie, I l love Lilia and Aimee too And Eden was a favourite of mine but hubby vetoed xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

my hubby tends to lean on spanish names which all of them I dont like LOL


----------



## JessesGirl29

We've started a name list for both genders just recently. Our game plan is to go in with two or three and see which name fits. 
We ran across the name Vala which meas 'chosen' and instantly both like it, so it's on the list for a girl and I LoVe the name Wesley for a boy but he's not sold on it. The name list grows, so we'll see what happens

Nikki I hope your little girl is feeling better!
elutjah. Hope you get your ultrasound date today!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

My husband once told me he liked the name Freya for a girl... I really really don't like that name (no offence to anyone that does!!) 
I only found out a while ago that he wasn't too sure about the name Lucas at first... I always thought he liked it from the start!! :haha:

Still haven't heard from the midwife! I'm gonna give her until about 1pm tomorrow and if she hasn't rung me I'm gonna ring her - again!! It's really really starting to get annoying now! I'm not sure how long it takes to be booked in for a scan, but I can imagine that it could take about 2 (or more) weeks! So if she isn't gonna do it until she's seen me next week I'm probably gonna be more like 22 weeks by the time we find out!! And we've got my parents coming over next week on the weekend, I was kind of hoping to be able to tell them what we're having!! :dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww ur more patient then me I'd be ringing 10 times a day ! Lol x


----------



## LaDY

Hi ladies...im 17 weeks today and don't think iv felt any movement as yet... 

When did you all feel movement? Anything I can do to encourage it? xx


----------



## loulabump

I first felt it last week and at least once a day since but I have to be laid flat on my back with my hands resting low down on my belly.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im dragging today! We were at the ER all night w ella :( she was screaming all night and when we got there she still had a 103 fever, and her throat was so swollen she. Couldnt swallow. They deided to give her a steroid shot that will last a few days. On top of it they also gave her the penicillin shot so we dobt have to give them orally since she was vomiting them up....right now we gave her a tylenol suppository since shes not really eating and i feel like shes on the mend! That steroid shot is serious business.. But she is now playing w her toys and not crying so hopefully she feels a bit better.


----------



## wavescrash

LaDY said:


> Hi ladies...im 17 weeks today and don't think iv felt any movement as yet...
> 
> When did you all feel movement? Anything I can do to encourage it? xx

I'll be 18 weeks tomorrow with my 3rd and still haven't really felt anything. Maybe a movement here or there but I can't even say with certainty that it was the baby. I felt my first around 19 weeks and my second at 15+5 so every pregnancy is totally different and it's really hard to say when you will start feeling baby.


----------



## Eltjuh

Lots of people say to drink something cold, like fruit juice, to get baby moving. Never really seems to work for me... It helps to lay down quietly - my pregnancy book said that today also, as when you're moving you could be rocking baby to sleep, so when you lay down quietly they might wake up.... It also said to turn over to your side, which might make them move so they won't be in an awkward position. 
I personally lay down quietly and then jiggle my belly a little, just prod it a little - not too hard ofcourse, but just poke a bit on the left and right and that usually seems to work - not always though, and it's not always an instant reaction from baby. 


Glad to hear that Ella seems a bit better now Nikki, even if it meant having to spent half the night in the ER! :hugs: Hopefully she'll be on the way up now!!


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Aww ur more patient then me I'd be ringing 10 times a day ! Lol x

I would, but I know they're always pretty busy and her voicemail message said she'd ring back on her next working day - obviously I don't know when that is, but I'd say she probably works most days!! So I thought I'd give her today to ring me and part of tomorrow, cause maybe she had the day off yesterday.... 
I really just wanna know now!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ella hope you get it sorted soon -cannot be too long now anyway (I would hope that once she books it will be very soon )
I used to love the name Freya (12 years ago when preggers with number 3) but would probably have not used it as my surname is Fox lol, so any F beginning names make it sound like a carton character haha -anyway there are loads of Freya's here now and I dislike it too now 

Nikki glad your little one is feeling a bit better, what a shame x


----------



## donnarobinson

I've heartburn so bad last few days I cud cry x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

me 2 i had to go out and by tums! ;/


----------



## waiting4damon

Congrats on all the healthy babies!

Nikki-Sending healing energy towards your lady baby--a sick infant is so scary! :(
Hope she feels better ASAP!

I still haven't felt definite movement--wish I had a Doppler sometimes!


----------



## blessedmomma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im dragging today! We were at the ER all night w ella :( she was screaming all night and when we got there she still had a 103 fever, and her throat was so swollen she. Couldnt swallow. They deided to give her a steroid shot that will last a few days. On top of it they also gave her the penicillin shot so we dobt have to give them orally since she was vomiting them up....right now we gave her a tylenol suppository since shes not really eating and i feel like shes on the mend! That steroid shot is serious business.. But she is now playing w her toys and not crying so hopefully she feels a bit better.

so sorry she is still sick. hopefully on a quick mend now with the shots!



Eltjuh said:


> Still haven't heard from the midwife! I'm gonna give her until about 1pm tomorrow and if she hasn't rung me I'm gonna ring her - again!! It's really really starting to get annoying now! I'm not sure how long it takes to be booked in for a scan, but I can imagine that it could take about 2 (or more) weeks! So if she isn't gonna do it until she's seen me next week I'm probably gonna be more like 22 weeks by the time we find out!! And we've got my parents coming over next week on the weekend, I was kind of hoping to be able to tell them what we're having!! :dohh:

cant believe you still haven't heard back!!!



waiting4damon said:


> I still haven't felt definite movement--wish I had a Doppler sometimes!

I feel the same. maybe a swoosh or turn or poke, but only a handful of times. cant wait for some definite movement :(


----------



## waiting4damon

Blessedmomma-- How do you already know the gender of your baby? :)
You are lucky. The wait is killing me!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ella is getting better nikki.. ! 
2 days ! Whoop x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning Donna -getting exciting!! I am getting really excited and I have just under a week to go. Hope the heart burn eases up x

How's Ella Nikki ? Hope she is better x

I was at work night before last, and got a rare wee quiet moment to try a Doppler on myself lol- heard peanuts heartbeat, fleetingly because then he/she kicked the Doppler right off me haha -Wow so hard, I was actually afraid I had hurt her. Had another couple of large thumps last night when lying down too. Yay!! Fab feeling!!

xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

LaDY said:


> Hi ladies...im 17 weeks today and don't think iv felt any movement as yet...
> 
> When did you all feel movement? Anything I can do to encourage it? xx

hi I felt my first def movement at 15w6d but as wavecrash said every pregnancy is different ... I had alot of movements the past weekend on my right and nothing much Monday and Tuesday must be coz baby has changed position as Im feeling movement more to my left now



Eltjuh said:


> Lots of people say to drink something cold, like fruit juice, to get baby moving. Never really seems to work for me... It helps to lay down quietly - my pregnancy book said that today also, as when you're moving you could be rocking baby to sleep, so when you lay down quietly they might wake up.... It also said to turn over to your side, which might make them move so they won't be in an awkward position.
> I personally lay down quietly and then jiggle my belly a little, just prod it a little - not too hard ofcourse, but just poke a bit on the left and right and that usually seems to work - not always though, and it's not always an instant reaction from baby.
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that Ella seems a bit better now Nikki, even if it meant having to spent half the night in the ER! :hugs: Hopefully she'll be on the way up now!!

Drinking something cold also doesnt work for me ... :dohh:



donnarobinson said:


> I've heartburn so bad last few days I cud cry x

hope the heartburn eases up for u and Nikki

Nikki hope your little girl gets well soon

One more sleep to my scan ... :happydance:

OMW I had a weird dream last night ... I went to doc and he couldnt tell me the sex of the baby after so many attempts to get the baby in the right position then all of a sudden I was in a dark room full of tv's with my colleague whose wife is also pregnant (2weeks behind me) and his wife was being scanned and then I said to him see its a boy and he picked me up and was swinging me around coz they have 2 girls already and then I started crying because I didnt know the sex of my baby LOL


Hope I get to find out tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## HappyHome

Hope your little girl is feeling much better now Nikki, it's so scary when they are poorly.
Ella- thanks for updating the from page :) you do a great job!

I'm getting sick of the the commiserations we're getting, two days in from finding out we're team pink and people are almost sending sympathy cards! I'm happy we have another little princess on the way, DH has his own little cheerleading squad lol 
We sat down last night and had a good chat about housing, perhaps moving if somewhere comes up (we rent)


----------



## HappyHome

Aww dreams are cruel. Last two nights mine have been of scary c-sections, I've hardly slept :(


----------



## Blessedbaby

HappyHome said:


> Aww dreams are cruel. Last two nights mine have been of scary c-sections, I've hardly slept :(

aww shame I only had one scary dream my entire pregnancy ... :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy home -that is awful!! People are idiots sometimes!
This is maybe partially why we aren't finding out, because I know we would get similar if we announced 'another' boy lol but after the birth they wouldn't be so rude! (Or you would hope lmao; like I said people are idiots)

And I will be delighted with another boy or another girl :D 

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My little girl is doing much better! She woke up at 11pm last night because her pain med for her throat wore off, but within a half hour of giving her tylenol she passed out until 7am!! She didnt wake up screaming so we assume her throat pain is decreasing.... When we gave her a bottle u could tell she was uncomfortable but we gave her motrin and shes crawling all around getting into everything! :). So happy to have my little girl back... Dont plan on going anywhere with her until tomorrow but yea! Good news!

Being a mommy to a sick child is so tough especially when their inconsolable! I wanted to rip my eyeballs out and i was crying with her at one point! Oh boy!


----------



## Eltjuh

So I rang my midwife again this morning, left her another message.... heard nothing back. I got fed up with the whole situation so I rang the community midwives office again, they didn't answer and I could only leave a message and they hadn't really been very helpful before so I didn't leave a message, decided I'd ring them again later. I realised that I had a phonenumber on the fridge, which I got from my GP surgery (for the midwife) to refer myself to the midwife. So decided I'd try that - worst they could do was say I had to ring a different number... BUT I spoke to a midwife there, told her I'd been trying to chase up my 20 week scan for a while now and nothing was happening. She said: oh a midwife needs to send a request to the scan department, they won't just make an appointment for you (I thought to myself: yes, I know that, so why isn't anyone booking my appointment??) She asked if I had my 12 wk scan, I said: yes, but that was in London and I've recently moved. So she asked whether I'd seen a mw yet and I told her I'm due to see her next week, but I'll be 19+5 by then. So she took my details and said she'll send it through to the scan department and I should get an appointment letter through the post!!! 

Fingers crossed it'll come through soon, with a date that isn't TOO far away! Think I've waited long enough!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww well hopefuli it won't be long now ella! I'm so excited for friday! X


----------



## familyof42014

Anyone mind if I join REALLY late? 

I was an old babyandbump member. Had my DD April 2009. Then had a really tough struggle with TTC and an account compromise I had my account deleted. Finally after two years of trying and many losses we are just over 16 weeks and I feel comfortable joining again. I am still friends with many of my regular April 2009 moms and we keep in regular touch so one of the first things I did was search for a March 2014 group! 

A little about me though in general.

I am from New England in the US. I have been with my DH for 6 years married 2 in December. We just moved into our first HOUSE. I am a SAHM to my daughter but am also in school for Respiratory Therapy. My daughter was born two weeks over due and was born with a birth defect called a lymphangioma. She was in the hospital a lot during her first year but finally had surgery at 9 months old and has been fairly healthy ever since. Hmm what else. Oh my name is Kelly, probably should have put that at the beginning! 

I will work hard to catch up as much as I can and get to know everyone! 



OH and I am due March 25th :)


----------



## LisK

Welcome Kelly! And congrats on your pregnancy! I am originally from New England (Boston area). I miss it this time of year. It's so pretty in the fall.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome! :)


----------



## familyof42014

Thanks for the welcomes ladies :) It definitely is gorgeous this time of year the leaves changed fairly early this year so our trees are almost empty already though :( We live in NH but my aunt who I am extremely close to lives in the boston area so we visit there a lot. Its like a second home to us.


----------



## blessedmomma

waiting4damon said:


> Blessedmomma-- How do you already know the gender of your baby? :)
> You are lucky. The wait is killing me!

we had a verifi blood test ran to check for genetic issues and one thing it does is give the gender if you want to know it. so we have known since around 14 or 15 weeks :)

happyhome- we were getting a lot of that. we had 2 girls, then 4 boys in a row. people can be so ridiculous! :hugs:

Nikkilewis- so glad your LO is starting to feel better!

Eltjuh- I cant believe how much they have dropped the ball on this! I hope this new midwife comes through :wacko:

familyof42014- welcome! :flower:


----------



## Eltjuh

Omg, i just totally fell down the stairs.... well, it was dark and i thought i was at the bottom but there must've been 1 more step. Luckily i landed upright on 1 knee and 1 foot....


----------



## waiting4damon

I hope you are ok! Scary.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah i'm fine... think baby will be ok too, considering the way i landed :p i didn't land on top of my 'bump' so should be fine.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok ella. 
I had a bad night with my son again :( 
I've got the drs today as well my antibiotics have given me thrush :( and its so sore! 

I'm 20 Weeks Today Tho! 
Babys the size of a cantaloupe ! 
Omg I'm half way thru this pregnancy! Scan 2moz x x


----------



## HappyHome

Well last night I died! That's how awful my dream was, I work up and cried, OH is worried and we talked he did a great job calming me and I felt better. I think my next midwife appointment is going to be interesting.
It's ridiculous. 

Bet you are excited for tomorrow Donna, what time is your scan?
Ella - your gonna end up with an hours notice or something stupid for your scan.


----------



## Eltjuh

haha guess who rang me this morning.... my midwife! I told her it was sorted now!! :dohh:

I'm expecting the letter anytime between now and tuesday I think... If they sent it through to scan dept. yesterday they can book me an appointment today and send the letter through. If I haven't had anything by tuesday I think I'll just ring the scan dept. and ask them.... So I won't miss it :winkwink: 

Bet you're excited for tomorrow Donna!! :happydance:


----------



## loulabump

Glad your scan finally seems to be sorted and glad your okay after your fall... I also slipped down a couple of stairs yesterday, banged my toe so hard its really swollen and hurts like ***** lol but could have been worse! 

20 weeks! That is crazy... I feel my week envy coming back ;)


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I can't wait I'm so excited and babies been moving loads more! X


----------



## Eltjuh

You'll be at 20 weeks before you know it loulabump!! At least you already know the gender of your baby!! I'm 19+6 today and still don't know! :haha:
But I found from about 17 weeks time has been going pretty fast!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

familyof42014 - welcome and congrats

Donna - Happy half way day !! Woop!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
and a cantaloupe :happydance:

Hope all goes really well tomorrow and you get great pics of your baby

Emma - hope your letter comes soon :hugs: and glad you are okay after your fall

Happyhome- What a scary dream - poor you, you must be afraid to even go to sleep :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is having a nice day today, it is sunny and bright here, but cold brrrrrrrrrrrr and I have had the loveliest morning with my eldest (my gorgeous daughter who came home from her holidays early this morning and has been gone a month) and youngest at the park :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Disneylovers

Caught back up after a week of being here and there with my brother, congrats to the new team pinks, Sorry for your cousin's loss Jinni and welcome to the new ladies.

Anyone else find that they really have no patience lately? I almost yelled at my brother for putting dishes in the sink and walking off after I did the whole pile that was sitting in both sides of the sink (it's usually hubby's job to do the dishes but I felt bad for him at the zoo yesterday because I forgot my jacket and it rained on us, he gave me his sweatshirt to wear because I was freezing and we played sweatshirt tag for most of the day. But he let me wear it more than he did so I know he had to be so cold, so I did the dishes. I feel really bad that my brother came all this way and days where I'm at home with him, I'm too tired still to go out and do much. Oh and my irritability level peaks when cooking dinner, have no patience for picky people lol, he cooked salmon and I can not stand the smell of any fish let alone the whole apartment stinking of it, I don't want to make him feel bad but I think he did when I flew from my seat out the door to stop myself from throwing up. I haven't had to take my Zofran much lately other than when he's cooking that


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh definitely... my patience is hard to find when it comes to my son sometimes lately! He is in a pretty bad tantrum phase aswell though. He seems to think that, whenever I tell him to do something or ask him something, as long as he is polite and says 'No thank you mummy' I'll let him off or it's ok that he doesn't want to do it. Even when I ask him if he's done a poo he says: no thank you mummy! :haha: It's so funny!!! - but shhh don't tell him!! :winkwink:
Everytime we tell him to stop doing something or tell him no, or even when he doesn't get what he wants straight away when he wants it he just starts crying, or run away and lay down on the floor crying, or even starts screaming and we thought he was over that phase!! He was like that at first when he was approaching 2 years old, but it's back!!! :dohh: It's so annoying, I usually ignore it but that doesn't seem to help much, so when I really don't have any patience I just send him out of the room and tell him he can come back when he's done! 
There's just no need for screaming or crying whenever you don't get what you want or don't get it straight away! He threw a hotwheels car at my husband earlier today (hit him in the head with it!) because he was sitting on his lap, whilst hubby was playing a computer game and he was watching a program on the other screen (hubby has 2 screens on his desk) and hubby had his arm on the desk and apparently he wasn't allowed to have it there, so my son decided to throw this car against his head!! - He's never done something like that before!! I couldn't believe it! (obviously there was the naughty step consequence straight away!!)

Anyway, long story short my son has been a handful lately and it's really not helping my patience!!! I feel bad sometimes for shouting at him or getting annoyed with him!!


----------



## TTLiveADream

We are team blue!!:blue: Whoooohooooo!!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Why is this child only awake and moving around non-stop from 10pm-1am?

*sigh*


----------



## wavescrash

In my experience (and based off what many friends have said) all babies are more active later at night. The only time I think I feel this baby (this is my 3rd) is late at night. During the day? Nothing at all lol.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm a couple days late but whatever... 18 week bump shot and then some progression shots. 15 weeks, 16 weeks, 17 weeks and 18 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 0









4.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 0









15to18weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Todays the day! :D


----------



## Eltjuh

J_Lynn said:


> Why is this child only awake and moving around non-stop from 10pm-1am?
> 
> *sigh*

It's because you're relaxing and laying still so you will be more aware of it than when you're busy doing stuff. And also, when you're awake and moving around, your movements can rock baby to sleep.


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Todays the day! :D

Good luck Donna! What time is it?? Don't forget to update asap ;)


----------



## Eltjuh

TTLiveADream said:


> We are team blue!!:blue: Whoooohooooo!!!!!

Congrats!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blessedbaby

So my scan didnt go as planned LOL ... my baby is healthy and everything is on track but just wouldnt let the doc see the gender ... kept turning away and is laying cross-legged ... :haha:

so my hubby booked us for a scan at a sonographer for the 2nd of Nov so I hope my baby plays along :happydance:

I got a goodie bag with samples and a pack of pampers premium from my doctor yesterday ... :thumbup:

mom and baby are doing good and I only picked up 900g in the last 5 weeks so Im happy ... I now just cant wait until the 2nd ... :cloud9:


----------



## HappyHome

Unlucky with the scan hun but all is well which is awesome and at least you get to have another to see baby (and hopefully it will cooperate too)

Good luck Donna xx


----------



## loulabump

Good luck Donna, can't wait to see an update!

Sorry your scan didn't go as you hoped Blessed but on the bright side now you get to see baby again and its not too far away!


----------



## Blessedbaby

donnarobinson said:


> Todays the day! :D

good luck Donna ... hope u get to find out today 



familyof42014 said:


> Anyone mind if I join REALLY late?
> 
> I was an old babyandbump member. Had my DD April 2009. Then had a really tough struggle with TTC and an account compromise I had my account deleted. Finally after two years of trying and many losses we are just over 16 weeks and I feel comfortable joining again. I am still friends with many of my regular April 2009 moms and we keep in regular touch so one of the first things I did was search for a March 2014 group!
> 
> A little about me though in general.
> 
> I am from New England in the US. I have been with my DH for 6 years married 2 in December. We just moved into our first HOUSE. I am a SAHM to my daughter but am also in school for Respiratory Therapy. My daughter was born two weeks over due and was born with a birth defect called a lymphangioma. She was in the hospital a lot during her first year but finally had surgery at 9 months old and has been fairly healthy ever since. Hmm what else. Oh my name is Kelly, probably should have put that at the beginning!
> 
> I will work hard to catch up as much as I can and get to know everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> OH and I am due March 25th :)

Welcome :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Were Team Blue Again!! I new it ! And he's so cute and perfect! Little button nose and was playing peek aboo and kept covering his little face ! 

Were calling him chad x


----------



## loulabump

Awww congrats on team blue!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Baby chad x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131011-00886.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Eltjuh

Blessedbaby said:


> So my scan didnt go as planned LOL ... my baby is healthy and everything is on track but just wouldnt let the doc see the gender ... kept turning away and is laying cross-legged ... :haha:
> 
> so my hubby booked us for a scan at a sonographer for the 2nd of Nov so I hope my baby plays along :happydance:
> 
> I got a goodie bag with samples and a pack of pampers premium from my doctor yesterday ... :thumbup:
> 
> mom and baby are doing good and I only picked up 900g in the last 5 weeks so Im happy ... I now just cant wait until the 2nd ... :cloud9:

Ahw, sorry you didn't find out yet, but as others have said at least you know baby is healthy and all good! And you get to see him/her again! 
If your hubby booked a gender scan, they _should_ let you come back if the baby isn't playing nice! Either that or you shouldn't have to pay for it.
Good to hear baby is healthy though!!! :thumbup:



donnarobinson said:


> Were Team Blue Again!! I new it ! And he's so cute and perfect! Little button nose and was playing peek aboo and kept covering his little face !
> 
> Were calling him chad x

Ahw!! Another boy!!! You're making me think mine is gonna be another boy aswell now!!! :dohh: 
Congrats though!!! 



AFM, I got my letter today!!! Scan is on the 23rd of October at 3.15pm!! I can't wait!! Already counted, it's 12 sleeps!!! Hopefully we can get some sort of childcare sorted for Lucas, as we can't really bring him with us - last time he kept crying so hubby left the room with him! I already text my MIL, she works nights though so hopefully she'll be able to look after him as she usually gets up around 2/3pm I think!! If not, I'm hoping my BIL will be back in the area (he's just been to Canada for a couple of months with the army) so he can take Lucas for a little while!!


----------



## donnarobinson

So glad u got ur scan. I just new he was a boy even tho my pregnancy has been competley different , I was ever so slightly disapointed for a split second .. But he's healthy and perfect and I can't wait til he's here x 
He weighs 13oz so far :) and he's on the top end of the charts like my son was lol x my son was 9lb 5oz ! He's gna be big ! X


Eltjuh said:


> Blessedbaby said:
> 
> 
> So my scan didnt go as planned LOL ... my baby is healthy and everything is on track but just wouldnt let the doc see the gender ... kept turning away and is laying cross-legged ... :haha:
> 
> so my hubby booked us for a scan at a sonographer for the 2nd of Nov so I hope my baby plays along :happydance:
> 
> I got a goodie bag with samples and a pack of pampers premium from my doctor yesterday ... :thumbup:
> 
> mom and baby are doing good and I only picked up 900g in the last 5 weeks so Im happy ... I now just cant wait until the 2nd ... :cloud9:
> 
> Ahw, sorry you didn't find out yet, but as others have said at least you know baby is healthy and all good! And you get to see him/her again!
> If your hubby booked a gender scan, they _should_ let you come back if the baby isn't playing nice! Either that or you shouldn't have to pay for it.
> Good to hear baby is healthy though!!! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Were Team Blue Again!! I new it ! And he's so cute and perfect! Little button nose and was playing peek aboo and kept covering his little face !
> 
> Were calling him chad xClick to expand...
> 
> Ahw!! Another boy!!! You're making me think mine is gonna be another boy aswell now!!! :dohh:
> Congrats though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM, I got my letter today!!! Scan is on the 23rd of October at 3.15pm!! I can't wait!! Already counted, it's 12 sleeps!!! Hopefully we can get some sort of childcare sorted for Lucas, as we can't really bring him with us - last time he kept crying so hubby left the room with him! I already text my MIL, she works nights though so hopefully she'll be able to look after him as she usually gets up around 2/3pm I think!! If not, I'm hoping my BIL will be back in the area (he's just been to Canada for a couple of months with the army) so he can take Lucas for a little while!!Click to expand...


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats on team blue Donna :happydance:


thanks eltjuh ... in 3 weeks time LOL


----------



## Eltjuh

My sister's SIL (or my BIL's sister, whatever you wanna call her) just gave birth to her 2nd last night - a boy, she already had a girl! - He was 9lb 7oz!!! WOW!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww congrtz! :) bless ino this baby is gna be big x


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh Lordy I cannot imagine pushing a baby that big out. Ohhh man lol congrats to them :))


----------



## Nikkilewis14

They say bigger babies are easier ( prob because they push down more ?)


----------



## Eltjuh

I thought my son was quite big at 8lb 3oz!! :haha: He WAS very long though!! Everyone kept commenting on it after he came out! He was 54cm!!


----------



## donnarobinson

My son was big ! 9lb 5oz lol. :) I'm dreading this one being bigger haa! X there 13oz alredi x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

im dreading a bigger baby - dd was only 4lbs 12oz


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats Donna!! I love Chad! <3 Do you have a middle name?

Blessed- sorry baby didn't cooperate. :(


----------



## donnarobinson

No middle name as of yet . Were thinking tho x


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> They say bigger babies are easier ( prob because they push down more ?)

That's what I've heard too. My brother was 10 pounds and my mom said he was the easiest to deliver.


----------



## rhiannon240

My dd was 9 lbs 11 oz. Was in labor for 32hrs, pushing for 3. Hoping this little girl will be smaller :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I pushed 4 over 2 hours with my son aswell. ! 
I've just been a viewed a house they wana exchange.. I'm not sure if I like it though x


----------



## Bexter81

So excited for you donna I have my scan on Wednesday and I know its a boy. At first I wanted a girl but now I think I hope it is a boy so sam has a little buddy and I reckon my husband will have them fishing playing footie regardless of sex so probably for the best that its a boy ha ha just need to know that they are healthy  xx


----------



## BaniVani

Happy to know you are all doing well other than the slips some of you ladies have had recently. I think it's because of the weight and body changes that are happening so fast-we don't have time to catch up and adjust to our new bodies!!! I almost fell while walking to a farmers market!

_Feeling the baby move all the time now! :baby:He/she tickles me while I'm resting on the couch and when it's time to sleep, the baby seems to be at a club! Kicking and changing positions like a maniac!

_*Ultrasound* on Tuesday but we've decided to wait until the end to know the sex

_ *Flying* from Italy to New York on the 17 and I'm a bit scared of the 12-hour flight. I'll fly back to Italy the following month. Going to get some info on giving birth in my homeland.

Take care beautiful pregnant ladies!!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ya my first was 7lb 14oz at 38 weeks... Im hoping smaller this time too!


----------



## waiting4damon

19 weeks tomorrow--I think I've felt a couple prods or some sort of movement in the last week. I am so worried that something is wrong. 
Luckily, I am a nurse at a hospital, so I am going to try to get my hands on a Fetal Doppler tonight for reassurance.
I wish my scan was early next week instead--just so I can see the boo and stop freaking out. :)


----------



## Shabutie

Ahh congrats Donna on another boy, Chad is a cute name :) 

Ella, could you add my scan date please, 15th November. Thanks :flower:


----------



## Disneylovers

Yay on more Boys! Congrats Donna!

18 weeks tomorrow, our second sequential screening tests are on wednesday including a scan, so hope he behaves this time and doesn't jump on his head like last time... he made it very difficult for our OB to peek at his bits LOL


----------



## zumbaloverr

Hi all! I'm a bit late joining... I'm pretty active on the TTC board (still?! I know ladies... but that board helped me so much a few months back) as well as the second tri board and the name game board but just happened upon this one today!

My baby is due March 5th, I got my BFP on July 5th (so an 8 month pregnancy for me!). I am currently 19 weeks and 2 days pregnant. I am officially SHOWING (yay! took forever), haven't had many symptoms (first tri I slept a lot, this tri I eat a lot... that's about it) and have been loving pregnancy!! 

I find out the gender of my LO one Tuesday the 15th and just found out OH was able to get work off so we'll be finding out at the same time yay!


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ya my first was 7lb 14oz at 38 weeks... Im hoping smaller this time too!

My first was 6 lbs 10... I'm hoping for not bigger!


----------



## lovelymiss

Welcome to the group!! Good luck with the scan!!


----------



## DaTucker

Glad you jumped on board zumbaloverr :) so you are having your scan on the 15th?? What time? I'm having mine that day at 11:30 a.m (central time in the States, btw). I'm sooo excited!!


----------



## DaTucker

So I need opinions...dh and I have been trying to decide on a middle name if we're having a boy. It will be Eli something Tucker. When I was FINALLY able to get dh to stop joking about it (Eli Boouncyball Tucker! Eli DarthVader Tucker!!) he said he would really like Randy as a middle name, after his dad who passed several years ago. Do you think it's fait of me to change it to Randall? I just think Eli Randall Tucker sounds so much better than Eli Randy Tucker. And Randy is a nickname for Randall anyway. Or should I just not be vain and let him keep the Randy? It didn't seem to bother him when he mentioned it but I'd hate to him secretly harboring a grudge lol. And he wouldn't tell me, knowing him.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, hope ur all ok. :) 

I still can't believe I'm having a little boy. I'm so excited , b4 I new what he was I wasn't as excited as I was when I was pregnant with my son! Now I can't wait til he's here :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Banivani and Zumba -we all have anatomy scans on the same day - good luck Yay!!!

Donna - congrats on your second little man- lovely to have two boys - I have three and they are brilliant together (even with my huge age gaps lol)

Datucker - Eli is top of our boys list too, LOVE it -I must admit I prefer Randall to Randy -and Eli Randall sounds lovely xx

Ella -glad to hear you have a scan date now, and wont be long til then 

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun :) 
I've been on the phone to triage as my antibiotics have finished bt I'm stil feeling I've gt. Water infection, she chcked my results and I have and need more antibioitcs :( x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna have you tried drinking cranberry juice? -supposed to be really good at helping prevent UTI (obviously you will need antibiotics too, but may help prevent re-occurrence) :)

xx

So 20 weeks and the ticker status on some 20week tickers says - now bay is moving around a lot and keeping mum up at night!! I hardly EVER feel our peanut :( I mean once every 2-3 days if that and it is one or two flips or thuds It is really worrying me now, I felt Dawson at 16weeks regularly; but kept thinking all pregnancies are different etc but 20weeks !!!! Surely I SHOULD be feeling more now!! Scan on Tuesday, not feeling very confident today.


----------



## BaniVani

I prefer Randall to Randy too! Wonderful name!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm going to buy some cranberry juice hunn I love it . Been and got my antibioitcs, she said the last ones didn't work as I was resissant to them. There only for 3 days, this time . 

And omg ! I saw my belly comptly move today when baby kicked ! ! 

Donna mine stil isn't regular but I do feel him at least once a day. I'm sure all is fine tho its prbally how baby is lying x


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> Donna have you tried drinking cranberry juice? -supposed to be really good at helping prevent UTI (obviously you will need antibiotics too, but may help prevent re-occurrence) :)
> 
> xx
> 
> So 20 weeks and the ticker status on some 20week tickers says - now bay is moving around a lot and keeping mum up at night!! I hardly EVER feel our peanut :( I mean once every 2-3 days if that and it is one or two flips or thuds It is really worrying me now, I felt Dawson at 16weeks regularly; but kept thinking all pregnancies are different etc but 20weeks !!!! Surely I SHOULD be feeling more now!! Scan on Tuesday, not feeling very confident today.

What do you do during the day?? Are you busy?? cause if you are you might miss it... try laying down quietly for a while, maybe after drinking some cold juice, or eating something sweet?? I always feel baby move much more when I'm laying down quietly! 
Or maybe your baby likes to be awake at night but you don't notice it when you sleep?? Cause I know the ticker says it's keeping you up at night, but I don't think my son ever kept me up at night - before he was born that is!! :winkwink: Or at least didn't WAKE me up by kicking.. And this one hasn't (yet) either!! 
I'm sure your baby will be fine though!!! :hugs: 
And I agree with Donna, there are days where I feel this LO moving a lot! and other days where I don't feel him/her so much.... whereas with my son I felt him every day around the same time from 16 weeks when I first started feeling him!


----------



## LucyLake

Congratulations on a baby boy DonnaRobinson! :happydance:

I love Eli Randall! :)

WaitingforDamon: hope your worries were eased by the Doppler!

Congrats on a girl LisK!! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ook girls. I've been given more antibioitcs to take and I've got thrush , so I've got pessary and cream, I don't reli like using pessarys tho. Does any1 no if there safe ? Dr wudnt prescribe if they wasn't wud he . I'm so sore n if its gna help ill use it , if it won't hurt baby x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna I am sure if doc prescribed it then it is safe hun - what a shame you have UTI and thrush , hope all clears up real soon xxx

I am SO happy to say, I have a bouncy squirmy baby tonight -felt him quite a few times in the past half hour - the most so far this whole pregnancy lol :cloud9::cloud9:

Have taken to calling peanut him -thinking boy more than ever these days, and am happy with that, I do make gorgeous boys lol :blush:

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u. Glad babys moving about :) 
I saw my 1st belly movement from a kick today. He's quiet at the minute .. Ino :( I was on antibiotics that haven't worked at they have me thrush, I've gt more antibiotics and canesten! 
I've got to see my midwife to check to see if my uti is reocurring :( x 

And I'm now over the moon he's a boy ! I can't wait to my 2 boys playing together ! Protecting each other I'm so happy x & more excited now I no what he is x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

mine is nicknamed wiggle !! well for another 2 weeks until we know what we are having ! 

starting to think about the hospital bag list - cant wait to put "coloured" outfits in !!


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Hope ur all ook girls. I've been given more antibioitcs to take and I've got thrush , so I've got pessary and cream, I don't reli like using pessarys tho. Does any1 no if there safe ? Dr wudnt prescribe if they wasn't wud he . I'm so sore n if its gna help ill use it , if it won't hurt baby x

He wouldn't prescribe them if they weren't safe.... :flower: Also I'm pretty sure that any canesten BUT the oral tablet is safe to take in pregnancy, from what I've read... 
If you don't like the pessary you could always get the internal cream - that worked pretty well for me! 
Oh and I have read somewhere that some midwives and nhs in general I think recommend inserting the pessary by hand rather than with the applicator thingy (I've never had that one so not sure) Only because that way it's less likely to touch/irritate your cervix or something! But I guess you could use the applicator and just don't stick it in too far?? :shrug:



Other Donna, glad you're feeling baby tonight!! Mine seems quiet today. But I'm sure I'll get some kicks later or tomorrow and I did have SOME movement today.


----------



## LaDY

Eltjuh said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Hope ur all ook girls. I've been given more antibioitcs to take and I've got thrush , so I've got pessary and cream, I don't reli like using pessarys tho. Does any1 no if there safe ? Dr wudnt prescribe if they wasn't wud he . I'm so sore n if its gna help ill use it , if it won't hurt baby x
> 
> He wouldn't prescribe them if they weren't safe.... :flower: Also I'm pretty sure that any canesten BUT the oral tablet is safe to take in pregnancy, from what I've read...
> If you don't like the pessary you could always get the internal cream - that worked pretty well for me!
> Oh and I have read somewhere that some midwives and nhs in general I think recommend inserting the pessary by hand rather than with the applicator thingy (I've never had that one so not sure) Only because that way it's less likely to touch/irritate your cervix or something! But I guess you could use the applicator and just don't stick it in too far?? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Other Donna, glad you're feeling baby tonight!! Mine seems quiet today. But I'm sure I'll get some kicks later or tomorrow and I did have SOME movement today.Click to expand...

Iv also been given canesten cream and pesserie...its such a pain as nothing ever cleared my thrush apart from the oral tablet...im sure they are safe as I was given this with my first pregnancy and now again with this one...might sound silly but I never manage to put the pessarie in properly so I stick to the cream...so far I can see a improvement!...hope it works for you hun xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank you girls , yeh I read that its safe anything barr the oral tablet.. 
And yes I've stuck it in I didn't use the applicator I just used my fingers. Tmi! Sorry .. 
I hope it works quick I'm so sore! :( x 
Lil man is being quiet 2nite as well he has ad a few kicks but nothing major . X


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I don't know if it's the same with the pessary as the cream but if it is I'd advise you to wear a pad/panty liner as with the cream a whole load of it came out the next morning.... Not sure if that was just the cream coming back out or the discharge that was on the inside.... Sorry if that's TMI!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats donna on ur little blue bundle! :)


----------



## Disneylovers

I think my nighttime morning sickness is finally going away, night #4 with no zofran needed :happydance: I hope this continues and doesn't come back with avengence! As I only seem to be sick from strong smells that repulse me now (same smells that made me gag before pregnancy, I just can't quite control the urge to hurl at them at the moment).

I know I commented on the fb post about the shutdown, hubby works for the Department of Homeland Security, he's in one of the few sectors in DHS that are being made to work through the shutdown without pay (well really held until it's over but will end up being heavily taxed if it goes in as one payment). he finally got his paycheck up until the 30th of September.. minus a good $450-500, not enough to cover rent let alone bills :dohh: We're so thankful to have savings to tide us over but I feel so bad for some of his colleagues who are less stable. One has cancer that's spread to his kidneys and is in the middle of having dialysis every other week between chemo, not getting paid his full check (they didn't honor paying his annual and sick time for dr's visits) meant that he ended up with only $300 :( so couldn't pay for this months parking pass... his pass was 3 days expired, they usually give a 5 day leeway but I guess not during a shutdown and his car ended up being towed and impounded. So now he can't afford to get it released and can't afford transport to work and to his dr's visits. 

This whole thing sucks! Hubby is getting stressed out because they're understaffed and people are just not turning up if their pay is going to be held (they've been told it's held until at least the 30th of oct and it may be extended to Nov 23rd). Our next scan is on Wednesday so it's giving hubby something to look forward to and pick his spirits up, so hopefully our scan goes well, seeing our little guy always puts hubby in such a good mood.


----------



## DecemberWait

19 weeks! Her HR is 154 and I've gained 5.4lbs. Felt her moving a ton last night after I had some ice cream! Scan is on Friday and I hope it gets here fast... just need to hear the words that everything looks perfect to fully relax. Can't believe I'm almost halfway...It's going quicker now for sure!
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-13 08.59.21-1011339441.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DaTucker

Disney, I'm so sorry yall are being effected like that! It's times like these I'm grateful dh is in retail. An old coworker from Walmart said she just rang up a family who bought a loaf of bread and can of meat with change bc it was all they could afford. It's horrible!! 

As for me, I just had my first dream ever about baby...and it turned out to be a nightmare :( as soon as a woke up from it, baby gave me a few jabs as if to say, "I'm still safe and sound Mommy!"


----------



## azure girl

Disney, rough situation! DH is getting an MBA with a government program and will have to work a minimum of two years in a government agency as part of the contract. He still gets his stipends as the contract would be broken if they didn't send them. Makes me nervous about his job if we have another shutdown within the next few years. Last shutdown was in 95 and I read some workers weren't given back pay for three whole months! This alone is why everyone should follow financial advice and have enough to live off of for a few months. I'm glad your DH still has work.


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry you all are having a hard time with this shutdown thing over there!! 

It's easy to say people should follow financial advice and had enough money to survive for a couple of months though, cause some people can only barely afford to pay their rent and bills and pay for food and have no money left to actually save anything....


----------



## donnarobinson

I agree ella. Once bills are paid and food is brought , I can't afford to save ! Its crap x


----------



## Eltjuh

My back is killing me!! I don't know what's going on today! Everything just seems sore, my back and under my bump aswell!! Must be growing or baby might be sitting in a funny position or something! Hope everything is ok in there! 

Gotta try and reschedule my scan as we don't have anyone to look after Lucas, but if I can't we'll just have to bring him with us. And unfortunately if need be hubby will have to sit and wait outside with him if he's gonna be crying the whole time again (like he did with the 12 wk scan).
Can't wait though!! 10 more sleeps :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww :( hope u can reschelde , sometimes they let u take them in with u once theyve done all there checks and so u can find out the sex. 
I don't feel well today. Been sick this morning and my sons ill.! 

On the plus side , I've been seeing little man kick me today x


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah that's what I said to hubby... if Lucas is gonna be a pain then he can take him out and I'll just ask them to get him back in after the checks when they look at the sex! But we'll see what happens when I ring them tomorrow!

I just had a bath to see if it will make my back feel better and when I got on the scales beforehand I noticed I lost 1.5kg!! (in the past 2 weeks) 
NO idea how!! I've been wanting (and eating) so much chocolate lately and we had a massive roast dinner last week aswell! (with chocolate cake after!!) And I've not even really walked anywhere the past 2 weeks either, not long walks like before anyway!


----------



## Disneylovers

We have enough to live off for the next 8-9 months if we cut back on luxuries, but that was money we saved for baby not just rainy day situations

Ella, my back has been hurting me too, all low down behind bump, so I lay down on my side when watching tv etc on the sofa... now my hips hurt! It seems like we can't win lol. Makes me wish I hadn't lost weight and still had cushioned hips :winkwink:


----------



## Eltjuh

cushioned hips really don't help! Cause it's the joints that hurt... I've got cushioned hips but they still hurt! Just wanna lay in bed and get comfi. But we've just ordered some chinese as we had a late lunch so late dinner! :haha: And we don't have a tv in the bedroom anymore :(


----------



## Disneylovers

We don't have a Tv in our bedroom either, we never have. We just take the laptop up and watch cable tv through our providers site (well what channels they have on their live streaming and their on-demand).

My hips feel almost as if I should have pressure sores or something on them, so painful!


----------



## minni2906

Still stalking this thread after my mmc.

Just had to chime in on the hips conversation cause I think it's funny. My hips must've missed the memo because they still ache so bad when I lay on them!


----------



## SimplyCountry

Posted on FB but I'll go here too....



We are officially team blue!!! Baby Declan arriving March 2014 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats!!

Two more sleeps until our scan here :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Congrats!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi ladies :flower:



zumbaloverr said:


> Hi all! I'm a bit late joining... I'm pretty active on the TTC board (still?! I know ladies... but that board helped me so much a few months back) as well as the second tri board and the name game board but just happened upon this one today!
> 
> My baby is due March 5th, I got my BFP on July 5th (so an 8 month pregnancy for me!). I am currently 19 weeks and 2 days pregnant. I am officially SHOWING (yay! took forever), haven't had many symptoms (first tri I slept a lot, this tri I eat a lot... that's about it) and have been loving pregnancy!!
> 
> I find out the gender of my LO one Tuesday the 15th and just found out OH was able to get work off so we'll be finding out at the same time yay!

welcome :flower:



wannabubba#4 said:


> Donna have you tried drinking cranberry juice? -supposed to be really good at helping prevent UTI (obviously you will need antibiotics too, but may help prevent re-occurrence) :)
> 
> xx
> 
> So 20 weeks and the ticker status on some 20week tickers says - now bay is moving around a lot and keeping mum up at night!! I hardly EVER feel our peanut :( I mean once every 2-3 days if that and it is one or two flips or thuds It is really worrying me now, I felt Dawson at 16weeks regularly; but kept thinking all pregnancies are different etc but 20weeks !!!! Surely I SHOULD be feeling more now!! Scan on Tuesday, not feeling very confident today.

my baby does the same thing Donna ... I felt my baby from the outside on Friday night ... my DH just got home and started talking to me and my hand was on my belly and baby kicked hard ... probably wanted to say hi dad LOL

ladies how many blankets are u getting for baby ... and how many of each ... Im thinking of buying blankets when I get paid this month


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Congrtz on team blue ! :) 

I had far to many blankets with my son , never used most of them .. Ill buy a few new one but I've got all those un used ones too. 
This baby sleeps allnight and moves all day lol. :) 
I'm 20+4 today! It seems to be going so fast x


----------



## Blessedbaby

time seems to be going really fast for me too ...


----------



## wannabubba#4

my scan is tomorrow at 2pm - yay. after this I am sure time will appear faster lol; the past few weeks it has been like time has stopped haha

xx


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all.
Congrats to all those who found out which team they are on. Makes things seems to much realer (is realer a word??) 

We're now half way (20+1) Still no movements here though :( But I know little Jessica is there, just happily tucked up cuddling the placenta :) 
I finally feel like I've popped too, I am looking more pregnant than fat now lol especially by the end of the day. 
We're looking into moving too, nothing serious but if the right place comes up for the right price we'll go but it has to be in the same town, I wont move the kids schools or from their friends. Although we're in a 4 bed now its a 3 storey and the living room and kitchen are small, its tough accommodating 7 or us let alone adding baby girl in the mix. 

Found the car seat I want to buy, total bargain and matches dd3's seat she has
 



Attached Files:







KC27956_m.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Eltjuh

minni2906 said:


> Still stalking this thread after my mmc.
> 
> Just had to chime in on the hips conversation cause I think it's funny. My hips must've missed the memo because they still ache so bad when I lay on them!

Ahw wow! Can't believe you're still stalking! Don't think I'd be able to if I was in your position!! :hugs: You're welcome to stalk though!! 
And you'd better get that memo to your hips!! 
Have you thought about trying again yet, or are you still recovering?? Hope you're doing ok!! :hugs:



SimplyCountry said:


> Posted on FB but I'll go here too....
> 
> 
> 
> We are officially team blue!!! Baby Declan arriving March 2014 :)

Congrats! And look at your little bump, it's so cute!! 



9 more sleeps till our scan! Tried to reschedule this morning but they had nothing for the next 3 weeks (they had 1 but not on a day that was any more convenient for me). So we kept it as it is. They confirmed that Lucas can come as long as there's another adult with him, which there will be cause hubby obviously wants to come!!! And they also told me that they just ask for donations for the pictures :) Which is nice, cause I think some hospitals really take advantage of the fact people are gonna want to have a picture (no matter how much it costs!) Hopefully we'll get some nice pictures! Can't wait!! But I'm also starting to get a bit anxious about it, just hope everything is ok. Been worrying more lately than before....don't know why...


----------



## Bexter81

Congratulations to everybody on their healthy bumps things seem to be evening themselves out with pink and blue bumps. I have my scan on Wednesday. I dont think I will believe them if they say im having a girl I'm so convinced we are having a boy. Im so nervous after finding out at the 20 week scan that my little boy had a kidney problem last time but fingers crossed we get the all clear this time xx


----------



## waiting4damon

6 more sleeps before my gender scan!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Its £5 a picture at my hospital.. They normally give u two at the 12 week scan tho and then its £5 for one at the 20 week scan.. 

Lil mans just been kicking and I can see my belly move ahh. So cute. That's one thing I defo missed about being pregnant after I had my son. The movement and the bump! I love bumps there so cute x 

I've just sat down wv a cuppa.. My sons not well :( bad cough and cold. We've been to the shops and nw I'm bk in pjs. X


----------



## JessesGirl29

Whew, you go away for a weekend and it's takes forever to catch up.
I went to my OHs family cottage for the Canadian thanksgiving weekend and had two amazing turkey dinners and am feeling so constipated and bloated and gross but I had an amazing time. :haha:
Congrats to the ladies on team blue and welcome to the new ladies :flower:
I've been feeling movement so much more clearly now. Not all day long every second but when I feel it I know it's it! and I'm wavering on my Team my yellow decision....we'll see what I end up going with, my scan isn't until the 24th anyways :winkwink:


----------



## Blessedbaby

so many scans coming up ... I cant wait for my scan on the 2nd of November ... at least this time it wont be such a long wait like last time LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

It is donations at my hospital too for scans - I gave them £5 last time, and she gave me 3 pictures; so happy with that. Funnily enough, until I donated she hadn't given me any pictures lol -going armed with another £5 this time haha

Hope ur doing okay Minnie xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Jessesgirl - I too am wavering a bit on finding out gender at our scan lol- need to stay strong tomorrow! Hopefully baby is bashful and choice is totally out of our hands haha


----------



## wavescrash

MY SCAN IS TOMORROW! I can't wait!

I'm grateful because most places here give you tons of photos. At my 12 week scan she said they're only supposed to give a couple but she gave me like 7 or 8 and said to hide them from the staff and then they give you a disc of some pictures too. I'm sure it'll be the same at my scan tomorrow. At my 12 week scan they found 3 placental cysts so we're also following up on those tomorrow.


----------



## DecemberWait

I'm jealous that so many people behind me are getting anatomy scans so early lol...my practice only schedules them after 20 weeks because they say that the anatomy isn't really well developed before then and it is better to wait until 20 weeks...dunno how true that is. Mine will be on Friday at 19+5 only because I turn 20 weeks on a Sunday and so I talked them into letting me go "early"...lol...would love to have gone earlier tho.


----------



## loulabump

My anatomy scan isn't until the 5th November *sigh*


----------



## wannabubba#4

DecemberWait said:


> I'm jealous that so many people behind me are getting anatomy scans so early lol...my practice only schedules them after 20 weeks because they say that the anatomy isn't really well developed before then and it is better to wait until 20 weeks...dunno how true that is. Mine will be on Friday at 19+5 only because I turn 20 weeks on a Sunday and so I talked them into letting me go "early"...lol...would love to have gone earlier tho.

Mine is tomorrow -but definitely not early lol, 20w+4d 

So excited to see peanut - Anxious to see all is okay, but not so concerned now as I have had kicks and lots of movement every day for the past three days xxxx


----------



## azure girl

Loula, mine isn't scheduled yet and in the US they schedule you while you're at the OB. My next appointment isn't until Halloween, so hopefully not long after that!


----------



## Disneylovers

We talked our OB into peeking at his bits at 15+4 (we'd had the NT scan at 12+4 and the specialist doing the scan said he may see boy bits but not to buy anything blue yet). but looking back at my scan from the week before with our OB, I see something between his legs from back then once I had scanned the pics so they were bigger :winkwink:... 

This was his 11+4 scan
https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/11w4d-3.jpg

My OB usually says "Oh I will be back, I just have to get the doppler." and either I or hubby ask if we can see baby with the ultrasound instead, she seems to be fine with it lol, hey its more she can bill to our insurance (we don't mind seeing as it's all covered 100% :happydance:) Our second part of the sequential screening is on wednesday and the specialist will confirm whether we have a boy on the way or not, but I think with two different dr's saying he looks like he has something there between his legs they are on to something lol.

And whilst I'm happy that I don't need zofran for the most part anymore (please tell me I wasn't the only one still suffering with morning sickness still at 17 weeks last week... touch wood it's gone now), I am going from one extreme of not being able to go #2 to the other, I guess my tolerance for dairy is starting to decline again :(


----------



## J_Lynn

My 20 week is this Thursday - I have all of my appointments booked for the rest of my pregnancy already, we set them all on my first pre-natal appointment. I have a TON of them. An ultrasound at least once a month through the 25th week, then every two weeks to 32 weeks, then every week up to 40 weeks.

I'm so sick of my doctors appointments, but I never have to wait long to make sure baby is ok :)


----------



## minni2906

Eltjuh said:


> minni2906 said:
> 
> 
> Still stalking this thread after my mmc.
> 
> Just had to chime in on the hips conversation cause I think it's funny. My hips must've missed the memo because they still ache so bad when I lay on them!
> 
> Ahw wow! Can't believe you're still stalking! Don't think I'd be able to if I was in your position!! :hugs: You're welcome to stalk though!!
> And you'd better get that memo to your hips!!
> Have you thought about trying again yet, or are you still recovering?? Hope you're doing ok!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> SimplyCountry said:
> 
> 
> Posted on FB but I'll go here too....
> 
> 
> 
> We are officially team blue!!! Baby Declan arriving March 2014 :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! And look at your little bump, it's so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 9 more sleeps till our scan! Tried to reschedule this morning but they had nothing for the next 3 weeks (they had 1 but not on a day that was any more convenient for me). So we kept it as it is. They confirmed that Lucas can come as long as there's another adult with him, which there will be cause hubby obviously wants to come!!! And they also told me that they just ask for donations for the pictures :) Which is nice, cause I think some hospitals really take advantage of the fact people are gonna want to have a picture (no matter how much it costs!) Hopefully we'll get some nice pictures! Can't wait!! But I'm also starting to get a bit anxious about it, just hope everything is ok. Been worrying more lately than before....don't know why...Click to expand...

Thank you. Some days are tougher than others. I took a hiatus from the whole site right after, and then again last week as I was planning my sister's baby shower and that was hard enough. I actually broke down in tears Saturday night after the shower was over... partially from being overwhelmed and partially from relief. 
DF and I are definitely planning to try again. My doc recommended to wait one cycle for dating purposes, but said it's ultimately our decision. At my 2 week follow up she said all looked good and was healing well, so DF and I said we'd let whatever happens happen. Currently I am 32 days out from D&C so we'll see what plays out.
I'll still be around though. Just might not chime in often. Congrats to all you lovely ladies on finding out blue or pink. I would've been finding out this week with some of you. :flower:


----------



## Disneylovers

:hugs: Minni. So sorry again for your loss, I hope there's a cute little healthy rainbow baby in your future!


----------



## familyof42014

Everyone seems so much further along then me haha. I am only 17 weeks tomorrow and anatomy scan isn't until the 30th. I do have an appt this thursday but will only be checked by doppler as the practice I see doesn't even have an ultrasound machine in the building you have to go up the road further to the hospital for ultrasounds. I am still so nervous something will go wrong though. I think after so many miscarriages I won't relax at all. I dread my appointments cause I always fear there won't be a heart beat and then I dread the ultrasounds cause I just feel like there is no reason for this pregnancy to go right when all the other ones didn't. Especially as this is the one pregnancy that my doctors actually prepared me to lose as my levels never fully doubled in the beginning.... I just feel like I am waiting for the other shoe to drop so to speak. Even though all my other testing has been fine. 

I still haven't had any baby dreams and don't feel as attached to this baby as I did my daughter at the same age. But I think that is just cause I am so afraid something will go wrong. I am hoping it will get better after the anatomy scan and I feel daily movements that I am SURE are movements and not weird gas lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

At our hospital in Canterbury where I had my scans with my first pregnancy they had donations aswell, so we just paid £1 per picture. They gave us 5 at our first scan! And I think they did at the 2nd one aswell! I love it when they give you lots of pictures!! :) 
I keep counting how many sleeps before the scan, but I keep forgetting I already did that today so it seems like it never changes and time just seems to go so slow!!! 

Donna just find out! You know you want to!! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## sparklez

Hi Everyone, 

Not posted in forever, my laptop is so broken so only following on my phone and it's really hard to keep up with posts that way. DH is out so on his computer for once. We had our scan last tuesday (at 18+2, sorry Decemberwait!!) its another girl :pink: I'm happy either way but DH wanted a boy. plenty of time to get used to it though so think he'll be fine. Congrats to everyone on the blue and pink bumps so far and good luck tomorrow wannabubba, i don't feel movements very often but bet your boys keep you so busy that you don't always notice.

mums of other children or who are further on than me when did your partner start to feel the kicks? I can't remember from last time, dh tried yesterday but can't feel them yet


----------



## Eltjuh

J_Lynn said:


> My 20 week is this Thursday - I have all of my appointments booked for the rest of my pregnancy already, we set them all on my first pre-natal appointment. I have a TON of them. An ultrasound at least once a month through the 25th week, then every two weeks to 32 weeks, then every week up to 40 weeks.
> 
> I'm so sick of my doctors appointments, but I never have to wait long to make sure baby is ok :)

How come you have so many scans if you don't mind me asking.... just wondering whether that's standard or whether you're having any problems or something??? - Not meaning to be rude or anything like that!! :flower:



wannabubba#4 said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> I'm jealous that so many people behind me are getting anatomy scans so early lol...my practice only schedules them after 20 weeks because they say that the anatomy isn't really well developed before then and it is better to wait until 20 weeks...dunno how true that is. Mine will be on Friday at 19+5 only because I turn 20 weeks on a Sunday and so I talked them into letting me go "early"...lol...would love to have gone earlier tho.
> 
> Mine is tomorrow -but definitely not early lol, 20w+4d
> 
> So excited to see peanut - Anxious to see all is okay, but not so concerned now as I have had kicks and lots of movement every day for the past three days xxxxClick to expand...

My scan is on the 23rd and I'll be 20+5 so also not early! Was supposed to have it tomorrow, but that would've been at the old hospital in London, 70 miles away! :haha: bit far!! Got my first MW appointment down here on wednesday for which I'll be 19+5 - weird to have a booking appointment that late. But I guess that's what you get for moving! :haha:



Disneylovers said:


> We talked our OB into peeking at his bits at 15+4 (we'd had the NT scan at 12+4 and the specialist doing the scan said he may see boy bits but not to buy anything blue yet).

Don't think they can really tell that early at the 12 wk scan, as all boys and girls have the same 'bits' around that time, it's not till later on that they change into gender specific genitalia. Not an expert though! (saw quite a cool picture about it once though, tried looking for it, but couldn't find it!)



familyof42014 said:



> Everyone seems so much further along then me haha. I am only 17 weeks tomorrow and anatomy scan isn't until the 30th. I do have an appt this thursday but will only be checked by doppler as the practice I see doesn't even have an ultrasound machine in the building you have to go up the road further to the hospital for ultrasounds. I am still so nervous something will go wrong though. I think after so many miscarriages I won't relax at all. I dread my appointments cause I always fear there won't be a heart beat and then I dread the ultrasounds cause I just feel like there is no reason for this pregnancy to go right when all the other ones didn't. Especially as this is the one pregnancy that my doctors actually prepared me to lose as my levels never fully doubled in the beginning.... I just feel like I am waiting for the other shoe to drop so to speak. Even though all my other testing has been fine.
> 
> I still haven't had any baby dreams and don't feel as attached to this baby as I did my daughter at the same age. But I think that is just cause I am so afraid something will go wrong. I am hoping it will get better after the anatomy scan and I feel daily movements that I am SURE are movements and not weird gas lol.

I'm sure you'll be perfectly fine, if you've made it so far already!! I know that's easy to say, but my sister was in the same position she kept losing the babies (early on, I think her longest was about 8 weeks) but after that she managed to have a very healthy little girl, who will be 1 yr old at the end of the month!! It DOES happen! And as you've already had a daughter you know you can have healthy babies!! :thumbup: I haven't had any baby dreams yet either (don't think I ever really did with my son) and I don't feel very pregnant most of the time! :dohh: I felt much more excited when I was pregnant with my son, but I suppose that's cause he was our first and we had to buy everything and get everything prepared whereas we don't this time!! 



sparklez said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Not posted in forever, my laptop is so broken so only following on my phone and it's really hard to keep up with posts that way. DH is out so on his computer for once. We had our scan last tuesday (at 18+2, sorry Decemberwait!!) its another girl :pink: I'm happy either way but DH wanted a boy. plenty of time to get used to it though so think he'll be fine. Congrats to everyone on the blue and pink bumps so far and good luck tomorrow wannabubba, i don't feel movements very often but bet your boys keep you so busy that you don't always notice.
> 
> mums of other children or who are further on than me when did your partner start to feel the kicks? I can't remember from last time, dh tried yesterday but can't feel them yet

Congrats on joining team :pink:!!! I can't really remember when my hubby could feel my son, it definitely wasn't before 20 weeks though, think it was more around 22?? Not sure though! Hoping he'll be able to feel this one soon, but it's still so subtle sometimes and very inconsistent! it makes me worry :dohh:


----------



## Disneylovers

I heard the same Ella, I'm going to laugh if our boy somehow turns into a girl though, our last scan at 15+4 he was being a bouncy baby on his head but the shots the OB got looked boy like in the potty area to her. We've not bought anything gender specific yet so we're still good either way :)


----------



## wavescrash

18 hours til my scan!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

R u getting pinkor blue vibes wavescrah?


----------



## wavescrash

I'm feeling boy vibes but I have a feeling it's going to be a girl. At my 12 week scan it looked like an absolute girl nub, no doubt about it. So I guess we'll see! 13 hours to go now :)

I've had this annoying tension headache for a couple days now but it's hitting full force tonight. That coupled with my anxiety over tomorrow I highly doubt I'm going to get much sleep tonight. Ugh.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) enjoy ur scan wavescrash :) 

I'm so tired all the time . My little boy slept thru and I'm stil tired x


----------



## Blessedbaby

good morning ladies

Im so busy at work today .. I see most of us are on the 5th block in our tickers ... so cool ... 

good luck with your scan wavescrash and congrats on team pink sparklez

Donna Im also tired all the time ...

just a quick question ladies ... I have a bit of discomfort around my bellybutton and inside it ... its as if someone is pulling it from the inside ... is this normal


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woop! Scan today, super excited cannot wait to see the lil peanut again and see how big she/he has grown since 12weeks

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Excited4 u donna. What times ur scan. R u staying strong on team yellow ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Excited4 u donna. What times ur scan. R u staying strong on team yellow ! X

Planning staying team yellow -although must admit, seriously tempted today haha. Our scan is at 2pm cannot wait xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww :) ur stronger than me ! I cudnt leave wvout knowing haa. ! 

X


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Awww :) ur stronger than me ! I cudnt leave wvout knowing haa. !
> 
> X

Going by past experiences, I don't remember them being that keen to tell us the sex the last time; we did push to find out but it wasn't on the agenda and she wasn't too happy about it lol (and didn't actually tell us, showed us a potty shot and said 'do you see what it is? ' and it was so obvious haha, hubby went 'yep a boy, isn't it?' and she nodded ) Lol

It will be fine unless someone asks 'so you wanna know then ? cos I can see :haha:' 

xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww she asked us if we wanted to no at the start! X


----------



## loulabump

Hey all, good luck to those having scans today.

Just got home from Smyths, went to finish Ryans birthday present shopping - got him Gadget the Robot and Doh-nutters game... although I'm more excited about playing that game tbh lol I used to love it as a kid!

Got all his presents nicely laid out on my bed and ready to wrap and still 2 weeks til B-day! More organised than usual this yr lol now to enjoy a few weeks before stressing over xmas!!


----------



## wavescrash

4 hours til my scan!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Still team Yellow :yellow:

Wasn't even tempted when we got there <3
Baby looks fab! measurements they got all good, but they couldn't get heart measurements today so I go back next week and get to see peanut again. Yay!! :happydance::happydance:

good luck to everyone else with scans today xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Well done 4 staying. Team Yellow. :) any vibez ?  
Glad babys fine . And yeah 4 anuva scan x


----------



## wannabubba#4

never seen any nub or potty shots at all, so no idea from there -and have been scrutinizing skull pics lol, and comparing with my last son's scan lol- think probably boy going from comparing scans. 

Just a week til my heart scan yeah! another date to countdown to lol xxx


----------



## DaTucker

Team blue for us!! Eli Randall Tucker!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun! Welcome to team :blue: x


----------



## familyof42014

Congrats to everyone that has found out the gender! 

I still go back and forth between which gender this baby will be. We will definitely be finding out at our scan though. No way DH could wait it's a huge part of his bonding with baby earlier. I just need to know that everything looks normal and I think then I will be able to form a stronger attachment. It's still so hard to me to think about how long we tried for and how many losses we had and how it's made it so hard to bond and attach with this baby. 

I will say with my little divas attitude growing more and more each day a boy would definitely be nice haha. Although she wants a little sis to share in all her trouble making with and DH wants another girl to so I really could not care less about the gender as long as baby is going to be ok. Although that doesn't stop me from wanting to know really bad :) I already knew DD was a girl by this point in my pregnancy last time so its weird.


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats on team :blue: DaTucker!!! 


I still keep going back and forth between boy and girl aswell... I'm thinking boy, but hoping girl :haha: But then sometimes I think it might be a girl! Especially when we listen to the heartbeat... I don't know whether the whole horse/train theory is right but it seemed to be when I was reading about it (looking at what people had after they posted what the hb sounded like). And that kinda makes me think it's a girl as it sounds like a galloping horse and with my son it definitely sounded more like a chugging train.


----------



## waiting4damon

I'm so happy for you all that know baby's gender! It means a lot to me to know; I like being able to call my belly baby girl or baby boy--it somehow makes it more real to me and allows my mind to create the image (somewhat) or what its baking on the inside!

Last night I had some sharp pain directly to the left of my bellybutton--lasted about 2 hours. I was worried because it was constant and definitely not ligament pain. Have any of you experienced this? 

Hopefully, I can get my hands on a Doppler tonight at work for reassurance! I was never able to jet over to Labor and Delivery and ask that favor last week. I would feel so much better to hear the boo. :)


----------



## wavescrash

Team pink! So that makes 3 girls for us. Even our cats are female so OH is losing his mind lol.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled-2.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe OMG another girl!!! Congrats!


----------



## LucyLake

Congrats Wavescrash and DATucker!

Wavescrash, we're feeling the same about 3 boys. So grateful though!


----------



## LucyLake

waiting4damon said:


> I'm so happy for you all that know baby's gender! It means a lot to me to know; I like being able to call my belly baby girl or baby boy--it somehow makes it more real to me and allows my mind to create the image (somewhat) or what its baking on the inside!
> 
> Last night I had some sharp pain directly to the left of my bellybutton--lasted about 2 hours. I was worried because it was constant and definitely not ligament pain. Have any of you experienced this?
> 
> Hopefully, I can get my hands on a Doppler tonight at work for reassurance! I was never able to jet over to Labor and Delivery and ask that favor last week. I would feel so much better to hear the boo. :)

I had that same pain on Sunday and hit the ER. It's round ligament pain, was in the same exact place and boy was I worried! If it's rhythmic and you can use a stopwatch to time contractions, it could be more. But, definitely I was feeling the same constant pains and they hooked me up to the contraction monitor and all was well. Your uterus has moved way up.

Hang in there and definitely get the Doppler for peace of mind! I have my sister's, but it doesn't help me much since I'm never sure who is who.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies :flower:



DaTucker said:


> Team blue for us!! Eli Randall Tucker!!

congrats on team blue 



waiting4damon said:


> Last night I had some sharp pain directly to the left of my bellybutton--lasted about 2 hours. I was worried because it was constant and definitely not ligament pain. Have any of you experienced this?

I had the same thing Monday night ... just took it easy with my feet up but i did read its coz of the uterus expanding



wavescrash said:


> Team pink! So that makes 3 girls for us. Even our cats are female so OH is losing his mind lol.

congrats on team pink

@ Ella ... my baby's HB also sounded like a galloping horse last week at my scan ... I will however report back after the 2nd ... I cant wait although its just a 2ww with a few days LOL


----------



## MrsPhez

Got my scan today ladies. 4pm GMT. Thinking boy #2 personally, we'll see!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Congrtz on team pink again :) ! 
X


----------



## Blessedbaby

MrsPhez said:


> Got my scan today ladies. 4pm GMT. Thinking boy #2 personally, we'll see!

Good luck with your scan ...

My DH and sister are driving me nuts today with their stupidity :growlmad: ... Why do I have to deal with them :shrug:


----------



## Eltjuh

MrsPhez said:


> Got my scan today ladies. 4pm GMT. Thinking boy #2 personally, we'll see!

Happy scan-day!! :happydance: Good luck!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay congrats on your lovely scans and healthy bubbas; and good luck with your scan today Mrsphez

Here is our little team yellow bubba <3 I go between definitely believing another boy, to definitely a girl then back to ' I really have no clue' lol :haha:

xxx :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







100E3210.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HappyHome

Scan scan scan scan :) :) :) so pleased for everyone having healthy happy scans :)


----------



## Bexter81

Got my scan in less than 2 hours can feel the little bump moving about right now but im passed myself with worry. Been to soft play to try and distract myself. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Looks like a little boy2 me donna bt I have no clue reli haaa! X good luck 4 ur scan bexter x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck Bexter -am sure all will be perfect xx

Does anyone else think my scan of bubs make his lips chin mouth area look really weird? I keep thinking maybe baby had his lips pursed or was blowing bubbles or something -but looks weird? right?

Think because I am being re-scanned that there could be a problem - which is silly as they told me at the start of the scan (before even turning on the machine lol) that if they couldn't get a good view of something then they WOULD rescan. It has just never happened to me before. And I never saw baby's limbs moving about -other scan pics you see baby waving, sucking thumb, legs in the air etc but not on ours yesterday.

Worry worry worry - all we mums do is worry haha


----------



## donnarobinson

Ur scan pics gorgeous! And yeh they was gna av2 re scan me with cj as he was lying funny bt they got him2 move in the end . All is fine hun :) ino we all worry tho. There is no worry like a mothers worry ay! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

looks like baby is swallowing


----------



## Eltjuh

I worry about my baby's head!! I keep looking at the scan pictures from the 12 week scan and comparing it to other people's, to see if I can tell anything from the skull.... But it looks weird to me! It looks like the forehead is really sticky-outtie!! :dohh:

I'm probably just being silly though!! 
Nothing was mentioned about it at the scan, and it seems worse in this picture than the other one...
 



Attached Files:







CAM01127.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol gorgeous pic Ella - think it is just normal that we worry ALL the time, before they get here and afterwards too lol xxx


----------



## Bexter81

Wannabubba when we had the scan they took ages on the heart and told us it was because of his position. He turned at the last minute and everything was fine so dont worry. Scan all went well and we are team blue yey xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrts on team :blue: x


----------



## Bexter81

Thanks we are over the moon but all I can picture in my future is football fishing and mud ha ha xx


----------



## donnarobinson

And me hun lol x


----------



## MrsPhez

Am shell shocked to discover we are having a healthy baby...GIRL!. I didn't think it could be after an identical pregnancy to Dexter. WOW team pink! Gonna take a while to sink in! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Bexter congrats on ur boy and MrsPhez congrats on your girl

Bex and Donna - I have 3 boys and have been a soccer mom for many years lol (not at present as 11year old gave it up this year and 16year old doesn't play anymore) but look forward to my 3yo football days -I love it , love shouting them on and feeling so proud when they score or save a goal or whatever lolxx


----------



## sparklez

wannabubba#4 said:


> Good luck Bexter -am sure all will be perfect xx
> 
> Does anyone else think my scan of bubs make his lips chin mouth area look really weird? I keep thinking maybe baby had his lips pursed or was blowing bubbles or something -but looks weird? right?
> 
> Think because I am being re-scanned that there could be a problem - which is silly as they told me at the start of the scan (before even turning on the machine lol) that if they couldn't get a good view of something then they WOULD rescan. It has just never happened to me before. And I never saw baby's limbs moving about -other scan pics you see baby waving, sucking thumb, legs in the air etc but not on ours yesterday.
> 
> Worry worry worry - all we mums do is worry haha

Heart bit took ages at our scan, about 20 mins because they have to check all the chambers and that all the arteries and veins individually so lots of waiting for baby to move and going back to it. Maybe your lo was asleep so they didn't move much and couldn't get good view of heart. At my 12 week she started bouncing all over the screen bc she had hiccups! Then by the end was totally still, was ok cause we saw both and they explained it but would have worried if not


----------



## kate1984

Well baby decided to start moving so I can feel her! Laid in bed and I can feel her wriggling about! About bloody time young lady!

How's everybody doing? X


----------



## wavescrash

So how many of us here have anterior placentas? This is my 3rd baby but first time with an anterior one and I'm not a fan lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't actually know where my placenta is, it doesn't say on my scan-notes and they didn't mention it during the scan either (the 12wk one that is!) 
Last time I had an anterior placenta. Read in my pregnancy book the other day that your placenta never attaches in the same place - thought that was interesting, but I guess that doesn't mean you won't have an anterior placenta if you've already had it before, it's just not initially attached in the same place...


----------



## LisK

wavescrash said:


> So how many of us here have anterior placentas? This is my 3rd baby but first time with an anterior one and I'm not a fan lol.

Mine is anterior. Second pregnancy. The first was anterior too. I am also not a fan. Just started feeling baby at 19+5 and its so so soft.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah I barely feel movement. When I do, it's down low and to the right. Does having an anterior placenta mean you won't get to see the baby's limbs as they move around in your belly during the 3rd trimester? I used to love when the baby would stick her butt out to one side or you'd see the limbs glide across the belly as she flipped over. Does the placenta get in the way of that happening?


----------



## blessedmomma

Bexter congrats on :blue: and MrsPhez congrats on :pink:

I don't know if my placenta is anterior or not, but I haven't felt her move but maybe 4 times. the only other one that I waited this long to feel was one of my ds who did have anterior placenta. I was 26 weeks before I felt him. I don't want to wait that long!!!!! I will be asking about this tomorrow

I have an emergency scan tomorrow to check the length of my cervix. I lost some plug twice since last Friday and had some pressure, cramps, and backache. hoping everything is ok :wacko:


----------



## thosevibes

My gender scan is tomorrow!!!



At 17 weeks I haven't really felt a lot of movement... Is it because this is my first or because I have a little extra body fat?


----------



## azure girl

I have a left anterior placenta. I say left as the Doppler picked up placenta on that side, but not across midline. I feel little kicks in the middle and to the right for almost a week now. Baby must be an active little one. My first kicks came as I was worrying about baby and late miscarriage. Then I got two little kicks saying I'm fine mom! I get a few kicks a day now. This is my first, so I'm stoked!


----------



## LucyLake

wavescrash said:


> So how many of us here have anterior placentas? This is my 3rd baby but first time with an anterior one and I'm not a fan lol.

Yep. Mine is anterior and I also have complete placenta previa. It's really annoying. Sometimes, I think I feel flutters, but the question is also who is who. I'm really anxious because for me a Doppler also doesn't help. They're in the same sac with very small separation and move around constantly. They share the placenta.

I want to fall asleep and wake up in week 36 (I have to have the boys before week 37 since they're mo-di) being wheeled to csection recovery.


----------



## wavescrash

I'm just grateful I don't have placenta previa, so my sympathies to you. I can't imagine. Good luck to you and your boys :)

I'm just worried I won't feel the same movements I did in my previous pregnancies. It's what I loved most about being pregnant and if this ends up being my last one (OH is overwhelmed at the thought of 3 girls and says he thinks he might be done after this one) ... I'm going to be so bummed if I don't get half the movements I so look forward to, you know?

I've been feeling her down low and to the right but I don't know much about my placenta other than it's anterior.


----------



## LucyLake

I feel the same way Wavescrash and thank you. We'll see if the previa moves up, I'm on pelvic rest for it.

My perinatologist said around 25 weeks I should feel the same things ladies with posterior placentas feel. Hope you can take some comfort that it will happen. But, I know---25 weeks feels like a lifetime from now. :(


----------



## wavescrash

I posted the same question/concern in a local mommy group on FB and a couple women said 24-25 weeks was when they felt real movements with their anterior placentas as well. Though one woman said she barely felt anything the whole time :/


----------



## Disneylovers

wavescrash said:


> So how many of us here have anterior placentas? This is my 3rd baby but first time with an anterior one and I'm not a fan lol.

My Dr said mines Fundal (at the top and slightly to the left), I feel him move mostly on my right and down so that kind of makes sense but felt his long legs tapping away on my left during the scan today....

Speaking of, he's confirmed team Blue! :happydance: is it bad that I did a little yay for not having pink stuff? I love teal and purple but I would have been so overwhelmed with pink baby girl clothes hehe. 

Aiden Owen Steib :blue:

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Baby%20Aiden%20Owen%20Steib/03.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Baby%20Aiden%20Owen%20Steib/04.jpg

Foot Hehe!
https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Baby%20Aiden%20Owen%20Steib/07.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Baby%20Aiden%20Owen%20Steib/14.jpg

So hard not to post all the pics, how do you all manage not to flood posts? LOL. Aiden's tests all came negative for downs (and the other trisomy's they test for) from our last appointment and our specialist said he shows no visable signs for spina bifida (reason for today's scan), He discharged us back to the care of just our OB as he's happy with how Aiden is progressing :happydance:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies



Bexter81 said:


> Wannabubba when we had the scan they took ages on the heart and told us it was because of his position. He turned at the last minute and everything was fine so dont worry. Scan all went well and we are team blue yey xx

congrats on team blue :happydance:



MrsPhez said:


> Am shell shocked to discover we are having a healthy baby...GIRL!. I didn't think it could be after an identical pregnancy to Dexter. WOW team pink! Gonna take a while to sink in! :happydance:

congrats on a little princess :flower:



wavescrash said:


> So how many of us here have anterior placentas? This is my 3rd baby but first time with an anterior one and I'm not a fan lol.

I also dont feel movements that often but I dont know if I have an anterior placenta ... will ask at my gender scan ... either that or my baby is just lazy ...

I have only felt two strong movements so far ...


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats on team blue Disney


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz on team :blue: disney ! :) 

21 weeks today & a banana! :) whoop. 
I'm feeling stronger kicks now and can see my belly move when he kicks. But its stil not all the time .. 

I've got to make another appointment at the drs to see if my uti has gone . I don't think it has tho. I've been on 2 lots of antibiottics 4it. Scared its gna hurt baby :( x


----------



## Blessedbaby

hope u get better soon Donna


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun x


----------



## kate1984

Mine has to be anterior, well i will find out on the 23rd when my scan is. I felt regular movement from 17 week with baby 3 and 4 so to get to 20 week almost and hardly anything with number 5 is ridiculous!

It is also very light and gentle almost like a twitch if anything, felt lovely wriggles last night on my side in bed but again nothing this morning even though she crashing about in there by the doppler lol.

How is everybody doing at work? Im really starting to struggle. Im so tired and my tummy aches with all the stretching and i really just want to sleep all the time/ I work in a nursing home and am on my feet constantly. today is my first of 6 late shifts 2pm-8:30pm and im dreading it


----------



## wannabubba#4

waves -my placenta is anterior too, I only started to get regular kicks and movement form 20weeks -now I do feel movement everyday and it is getting stronger. Really annoyed me to, as I felt my last baby at 16weeks and strong lol.

The baby is initially smaller than the placenta and therefore all/ most movements are hidden behind it, but as the pregnancy progresses baby is much bigger than the placenta and you should still feel baby and have the lovely protruding bits you recognize. xx

Congrats Disney on team blue -your scan pics are amazing xx

Donna hope your UTI and thrush are clearing up /cleared up -and yay for 21 weeks and your banana lol - love seeing your ticker change, cos I am the day behind you haha

:hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

wavescrash said:


> Yeah I barely feel movement. When I do, it's down low and to the right. Does having an anterior placenta mean you won't get to see the baby's limbs as they move around in your belly during the 3rd trimester? I used to love when the baby would stick her butt out to one side or you'd see the limbs glide across the belly as she flipped over. Does the placenta get in the way of that happening?

I had an anterior placenta with Lucas and I could see him move! :) So I'm sure you will! As Wannabubba#4 said: the baby will soon be bigger than the placenta (if they aren't already) so you'll definitely be able to see something!



blessedmomma said:


> Bexter congrats on :blue: and MrsPhez congrats on :pink:
> 
> I don't know if my placenta is anterior or not, but I haven't felt her move but maybe 4 times. the only other one that I waited this long to feel was one of my ds who did have anterior placenta. I was 26 weeks before I felt him. I don't want to wait that long!!!!! I will be asking about this tomorrow
> 
> I have an emergency scan tomorrow to check the length of my cervix. I lost some plug twice since last Friday and had some pressure, cramps, and backache. hoping everything is ok :wacko:

Hope everything is ok!! :hugs:



thosevibes said:


> My gender scan is tomorrow!!!
> At 17 weeks I haven't really felt a lot of movement... Is it because this is my first or because I have a little extra body fat?

I don't think extra body fat really matters, as it's coming from the inside so you'd still feel it.... right?? :shrug:
I started feeling movement at 16 weeks with my first pregnancy. There have been plenty of people that don't feel anything till about 20 weeks though, so nothing to worry about, but I'd say it's probably because it's your first! :flower:



6 more sleeps till our scan!! Really can't wait!!! 
My parents and my brother are coming over on saturday, from Holland! So they're staying a couple of days, then going to see my sister in Bristol and then coming back to ours next friday/saturday before they go back home! I always like it when my family comes over, cause we don't get to see each other that often. I used to go over about twice a year usually, but with hubby not working at the moment and Lucas being 2 now it's just too expensive at the moment (I say Lucas being 2, because that means we would now have to pay full price for a seat on the plane for him!)
Anyway, hopefully my parents and brother being here is gonna speed time up a little till our scan!!


----------



## HappyHome

Bexter81 said:


> Thanks we are over the moon but all I can picture in my future is football fishing and mud ha ha xx

I've got girls and my past present and looks like future is football (soccer) but I love it :) Maybe one of my girls will actually be girlie....



wavescrash said:


> So how many of us here have anterior placentas? This is my 3rd baby but first time with an anterior one and I'm not a fan lol.

My 3rd was my first anterior, it sucks. This time I have low anterior placenta, its causing me stress!! Though I felt baby Monday night but I'm not sure. I'm hoping it was xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Wow congrats to everyone finding out the genders. I've officially swung right back to finding out :blush:
Mostly because everyone points out I've been using 'she' and if this little bean is not a girl, I better start correcting my thoughts and language. I wouldn't. Be disappointed, just a strong vibe. You never know though. 

I'm not sure where my placenta is, I'll ask at my ultrasound next Thursday, but I'm without a doubt feeling movements now. Sometimes it surprises me how strong they are. As a FTM it always puts a smile on my face and my mood in a state of joy. She kicks when my pants are too tight :haha: Like "get me OUT of here!"


----------



## Blessedbaby

kate1984 said:


> How is everybody doing at work? Im really starting to struggle. Im so tired and my tummy aches with all the stretching and i really just want to sleep all the time/ I work in a nursing home and am on my feet constantly. today is my first of 6 late shifts 2pm-8:30pm and im dreading it

Im not coping at work at all especially after I have lunch LOL


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL at Jesse my baby is also kicking my pants are way too tight Im gonna have to pack them away after washing them for one day ...


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: Jessesgirl, mine does that too, when my jeans are pressing into my belly he/she kicks or moves at least! 
And even with this being my 2nd baby it still puts a smile on my face whenever I get kicked!


----------



## LaDY

Have to admit im gutted that im not feeling many kicks at all...with my first they were really full on and strong but with this one its a lot less...hoping the 20 week scan will give me some idea with whats going on... 

20 week scan ladies...if they see any problems do they tell you then and there? (iv forgotten from my first!) xx


----------



## Eltjuh

LaDY said:


> Have to admit im gutted that im not feeling many kicks at all...with my first they were really full on and strong but with this one its a lot less...hoping the 20 week scan will give me some idea with whats going on...
> 
> 20 week scan ladies...if they see any problems do they tell you then and there? (iv forgotten from my first!) xx

I think they do. Either that or they will send you through to a doctor (and send the ultrasound report to the doctor) to talk about their findings... They can't really not tell you straight away!!


----------



## wavescrash

At my scans the doctor comes in after the tech is done to review the findings- good or bad.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Kate - I struggle at work some days too, but I am fortunate to only work 2 shifts a week (12and a half hour shifts mind you lol). By the end of the day or night my pelvis burns and my back aches and my legs throb. Roll on maternity leave xx

laDY I am hoping that is the case here too, I am under midwife led care so do not see a doctor, the sonographer is a qualified midwife. I don't know if they send the images for further scrutiny or whether they get the final say on all being healthy. I am hoping that with the sonographer saying all looked okay for me this week, that everything still looks great with my scan next week (with consultant) 

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh boy im up 20 lbs ladies! Uh oh :/. Need to slow down!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have a scan on monday (fetal echo) a d then another 20 weekscan on tuesday!:). Excited!


----------



## LucyLake

I'm also having a fetal echo at 24 weeks with the twins...it's standard but Baby B does have a two vessel cord.

Is it standard for you too NikkiLewis?


----------



## donnarobinson

My little man is going wild in my belly 2nite for the past half hour I've had kick afta kick :) love feeling him move x


----------



## LisK

I'll be having a fetal echo too (family history of congenital heart defects).


----------



## J_Lynn

20 week scan went PERFECT. She's in there SUPER healthy and happy :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby20week7.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









baby20week4.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2









baby20week2.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nikkilewis14

LucyLake said:


> I'm also having a fetal echo at 24 weeks with the twins...it's standard but Baby B does have a two vessel cord.
> 
> Is it standard for you too NikkiLewis?

yes because of my type 1 diabetes. I also had one done with dd and everything was good :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have been feeling kicks on the outside too :) the one night morgan was going crazy in there and hubby was passed out next to me :*( i reallt wanted him to feel it!


----------



## LucyLake

Thanks for updating me NikkiLewis and LisK. The 2 vessel cord is sometimes a common curiosity in mo-di twins, but of course I'm worried. Baby B does have a nice strong 4 chamber heart and is bigger than his brother and measures a week ahead.


----------



## thosevibes

I know the gender! I'll post what baby is soon 

For now, here are some pics from today. 17w3d.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 4









forbnb.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 5









perf.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wavescrash

Cute scan pictures :) Looks like a boy to me!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im guessing boy too!


----------



## Blessedbaby

good morning

so happy everyone is having healthy scans ... thosvibes looks like a boy to me too


----------



## donnarobinson

I think boy 2 :) 
Morning girls hope ur all ok x


----------



## thosevibes

It's a.................girl!!
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9









201310171757470007OB.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congrtz x


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats on team pink ... so many pink LO's


----------



## Blessedbaby

for the 2nd of November Ella

and thanks for the wonderful job you doing at updating :flower:


----------



## ClaireJ23

I am feeling strong kicks now and even saw my belly move due to kicks when I sat still in the bath. Lovely :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

thosevibes - congrats in your little girl - I was going to guess boy too, just goes to show skull theory is rubbish haha - I guessed another baby as boy on the same premise and that baby is girl too haha.

Beautiful pic and lovely pic of you xx

Hope all the ECHO's go well and no problems -lotta love to everyone hope everyone is having a lovely Friday xx


----------



## thosevibes

Thanks, ladies!

I could have swore she would be a he but nope! I even got a video of the potty shot view.... Def a girl!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats on the girl thosevibes!! Saw your pictures on FB this morning! Good idea!! 

I've been thinking about doing something like that to announce on FB, but not sure what to do yet. Probably gonna get Lucas to 'pose' with 2 balloons and then let go of the one that is NOT the baby's gender.


----------



## HappyHome

LaDY said:


> Have to admit im gutted that im not feeling many kicks at all...with my first they were really full on and strong but with this one its a lot less...hoping the 20 week scan will give me some idea with whats going on...
> 
> 20 week scan ladies...if they see any problems do they tell you then and there? (iv forgotten from my first!) xx

I wonder if you have an anterior placenta laDy, it masks any movements baby makes so could be a reason for you....just my guess. The sonographer explained things to me and I'll talk more the MW next week about mine (as its low as well as at the front) 


Whatever will we all do when the scans are over? With only a few team yellows all our guessing will be over.....aha there's always birth time and date :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino I'm counting down til 24 weeks now.. ! 7th Novemeber is my v day and I've got the midwife then as well 1st time she wil actuli listen to his heartbeat.. She said she won't even measure my belly til 28 weeks. Don't know why they measured it at 24 weeks with my son! I maybe moving house to that will keep me busy x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ella that is a lovely idea for gender reveal

Donna - that's weird they wont measure bump until 28weeks, I am going to countdown to 24 weeks after my next scan too - V day xxx

I have scan next week, midwife and physio following week, time to see HR at work to arrange maternity leave officially so busy few weeks of things happening but then will be 6 weeks before anything else (bar physio if I need it, and going to start my aquanatal classes too)

xx


----------



## LaDY

HappyHome said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Have to admit im gutted that im not feeling many kicks at all...with my first they were really full on and strong but with this one its a lot less...hoping the 20 week scan will give me some idea with whats going on...
> 
> 20 week scan ladies...if they see any problems do they tell you then and there? (iv forgotten from my first!) xx
> 
> I wonder if you have an anterior placenta laDy, it masks any movements baby makes so could be a reason for you....just my guess. The sonographer explained things to me and I'll talk more the MW next week about mine (as its low as well as at the front)
> 
> 
> Whatever will we all do when the scans are over? With only a few team yellows all our guessing will be over.....aha there's always birth time and date :)Click to expand...

I know...after reading this thread I am beginning to wonder...I have my scan in just over a week...until then I will have to wait patiently...however the wait is making the excitement turn into nerves! xx


----------



## thosevibes

Eltjuh said:


> Congrats on the girl thosevibes!! Saw your pictures on FB this morning! Good idea!!
> 
> I've been thinking about doing something like that to announce on FB, but not sure what to do yet. Probably gonna get Lucas to 'pose' with 2 balloons and then let go of the one that is NOT the baby's gender.

That's a cute idea! The partner and I did something super cheap to save money and I'm so glad it ended up good. I think the paint and little bow was $4 all together.

You'll think of something  x


----------



## Eltjuh

I was a bit worried about the cost aswell, but apparently you can get balloons filled with helium in shops like clintons and card factory for like 50p or £1 - even if you don't buy them there.

I liked the idea you did, but I'm not feeling very comfortable showing my belly... stretchmarks and feel like I don't look pregnant....


----------



## waiting4damon

So excited for Monday! I can't wait for time to go by!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

My scan is Wednesday - I'm thinking a girl again ...


----------



## thosevibes

Don't let stretch marks get ya down! If you want to do something like I did go for it. 

I have many tummy marks and I'm a big girl.... people still loved it. <3 xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

If your any good with editing programme you could brush them out


----------



## Eltjuh

Nah, no good with photoshop... hubby probably would be able to. But I just don't feel comfortable enough anyway! :nope:
I've still got a couple of days to come up with something... scan is on wednesday! Can't wait!!! 

Think what I might do aswell is put some balloons up in the house for when my parents come back over, they're coming over tomorrow, then leaving on monday to go see my sister and then coming back on friday evening. So might be a nice idea as a little gender reveal to them! Then again, I'd have to hide it on FB from my mum and my sister and BIL :dohh:


----------



## azure girl

Wear a fitted t shirt? Or sweater? I don't bare my belly, before or during this pregnancy even though I was tiny before this baby. All of my belly pictures will be with a black stretchy t shirt, until it won't fit that is! Haha. Do what makes you comfortable :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Anneke got the all clear today at the 20-week scan...good and healthy. Tech was a TOTAL bitch because Anneke wasn't cooperating for her to get the shots easily...the scan took over an hour...oh well, the important thing is she's healthy.


----------



## Disneylovers

I overdid it walking over the past four days, my hips and inner thighs are killing me! Just below bump is sore too, but it was already sore from too much walking on wednesday at my scan and the Dr said Aiden is looking great and to keep doing whatever I'm doing because he has been given the all clear for all that they test for. My cervix actually lengthened by a few tenths of a centimeter, I know that's not really that much but it was only just over 3.1 now it's closer to 3.4 :) Dr said it looks strong too so hopefully it'll stay that way!

Trying to not stress out about hubby now though, he had a few bouts of bells palsy (muscle tone loss and pinched nerves) on the right side of his face but not since 2011, after all the shutdown nonsense with the government (mentioned a few pages back that he works for DHS and was one of the few branches still working without getting paid), well they have supervisors fill in reviews on their workers under their covenant. Hubby has had this stuff done for weeks but because admin was closed through the shutdown they said to keep a hold of it. well they got told on tuesday that it was due then and hubby was off work so they threatened to give discipline... hubby has been worried about it and on thursday they sent him an email and everyone else who was off the day it was due saying that they were getting in trouble. We'd spent the day out with my brother and our friends and were drained from the heat, seeing that email was the straw that broke the camels back so to speak, he had a bad anxiety attack and the bells palsy came on part way through. He's got to take the first few days off work as the steroids they treat it with make him unable to sleep well and the antivirals impair his judgement, if they say to not drive whilst on them, I'm pretty sure he shouldn't be in charge of things at work where security matters are concerned :nope: But he doesn't want to take too much time off and leave himself on leave without pay when baby is due for when he takes FMLA. They wont allow his co-workers to donate for paternity leave under FMLA anymore either. Sucky two days for sure, glad we have the dvd of Aiden to watch and de-stress!


----------



## blessedmomma

those vibes- congrats! :pink:

Disney- I hope everything settles down for your DH at his work.

my emergency scan went lovely! she was very active and my cervix measured 3.4 so my ob says that is great. my preterm labor symptoms were due to dehydration. I have to get to drinking more water.

also, chalk me up to the anterior placenta club here. that's why I hadn't been feeling her move. although the last few days I have felt little things here and there, so im hoping it picks up :happydance:

donna- I think you are exactly right that the placenta is so big and the baby has to get bigger for it to not cushion movement so much. the placenta looked huge on my scan, still bigger than her. hopefully she is getting ready to outgrow it :flower:

eltjuh- you're plan with revealing your LO sounds very lovely <3 love the idea of having your other LO involved, so sweet!


----------



## Eltjuh

Disneylovers, sorry you're having a hard time!! It's horrible when you see your OH be so stressed!! Hopefully you can relax again soon (thought I heard something about an agreement being reached about this whole shutdown thing on the news - didn't really pay attention tbh)


I'm hoping my LO will cooperate with the reveal :haha: It was pretty hard getting a good picture of him holding the 12 week scan picture!!


----------



## Kelstar82




----------



## wannabubba#4

Disney December and thosevibes congrats on your lovely healthy bubbas in your recent scans xx

And MORE scans this week too - good luck everyone, hope all babies co-operates for those wanting genders revealed and all babies are growing beautifully and healthy. 
I am quite excited to see my little bubs again on Wednesday too- although it is for heart measurements so I don't think the consultant will be giving me any pics or good shots of baby's profile etc

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so tired today :( ! 
Hope my son naps x 
Hope ur all ok girls x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> I'm so tired today :( !
> Hope my son naps x
> Hope ur all ok girls x

hope you get your nap - did he have you up early ? <3 xx
:hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, ! :) yeh b4 6 he was awake 4 the day. I could cry lol. It was stil pitch black out. 
He's been sleeping great lately as well. Just when things pick up. Back to sqaure one x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am not looking forward to those days again lol - my kids were all terrible sleepers (bar one -the one who is still in his bed now and is about to get a bucket of water poured over him lol) and Dawson only started sleeping really well after he turned two :0

Hope you get a nice nap and have a nice relaxing day xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

The lack of sleep is defo hard work ! I didn't realise just how much ud miss it b4 I had him lol. ! 
He was a brill sleeper as ababy tho 2bf! He was abig boy so cud drink more milk in one go ! So maybe that's why. He use to wake twice in the night I think which dropped to one , n then at 6 months he was pretty much sleeping thru bt he was in with me .. 
Some nights he will sleep thru now and other nights he's terrible ! He's teething at the min tho his back ones which aint even cutting yet so got some sleepless nights ahead x 
Aww bless u boys haa x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I had an overactive let down with my last baby (maybe with the rest too, but just didn't realise) once I sorted that it was better; but up until then he fed all the time lol, he was only getting foremilk so lots of high energy but short acting calories lol then was starving again an hour later lol

xxx At least I will recognize it, if it happens this time :)

xx


----------



## Kelstar82

Had my scan yesterday and all
Is well &#128522; didn't want to find out gender but I'm sure I heard sonographer say he ...... I really hope I didn't as we wanted a surprise x


----------



## LisK

Anyone else getting their butt kicked by their toddler? DD is 17 months and is a ball of energy and I am so exhausted. DH works long hours so it's just me and her most of the time. I actually find myself looking forward to days that I work (part time - 3 days a week) so I can get some rest!


----------



## wavescrash

My daughter is going on 18 months and is a total handful. However I work 40 hours a week so work kicks my butt then I come home for her to do it some more lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

My sons 20 months and a handfull!!! He throws tantrums galore and is lately refusing his nap. He's had. Ahour today and now moaning :( x I'm shattered !


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My 9 month old has been fighting naps... And waking in the middle of the night, she hasnt done think since 4 months! But i thik were getting back to normal now though, may have been a growth spurt.


----------



## Bexter81

Lisk my little boy was 2 in August and he is a bundle of fun/hell he is none stop I find it easier being at work ha ha. he is so funny though he decided we had to call the baby either boat or apple juice :) 

Somebody asked if they tell you there and then if there is a problem on the scan, When we had our 20 week scan with sam and it brought up a kidney problem the sonographer told us and then the midwife came in and made us an appointment for the DR.

On another note what pram is everybody getting xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will have to be purchasing a double stroller that will fit into my prius! I think im counting a side my side stroller out because their wide, but baby trend ( which is the stroller i have for my daughter now only selks the side by sides and i thought id be ale to use the carseat that came w it for the new baby...its hot pink too lol... Ill see though and go to babies r us and see how it folds up.


----------



## wavescrash

I think we're getting the Baby Trend Sit-n-Stand Ultra (a double stroller, not side-by-side.)

https://www.toysrus.com/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-11669852dt.jpg

www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12319159


----------



## Eltjuh

When I was pregnant in October I'd looked into getting a different buggy, as my son would've only just turned 2 when baby was due, was probably gonna get a buggy board (with a seat), similar to your buggy Wavescrash, but it's detachable.
But obviously I had a mc and now my son is gonna be 3 yrs old and he walks most places already anyway, even if we go for like a 3 mile walk he'll walk!!! 
So we're just keeping the one we've got. Though by the time baby is old enough to go in the actual buggy part of it (we've got a travelsystem) I'll probably need to get a different one, as this one is getting quite grubby now as it's hard to clean and we've been using it for about 2 years with Lucas now!

This is the one we've got! (got lucky, MIL&FIL bought it for us)
 



Attached Files:







58409_1603619647664_6686792_n.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JessesGirl29

Almost 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Waiting4bb

Hello ladies! I am due March 21st with my second baby. :) Very excited. DH and I have a 19 month old daughter named Piper. We plan on doing either a home birth or birth center birth. We don't know the gender, we like to be surprised. I think it's a boy though. :) Looking forward to talking to other expectant mommas.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Love your travel system Ella and waves - gorgeous. I am using the same one we had for Dawson too - it is a Jane Pro Slalom with a lie flat matrix car seat. Great all terrain pram ./ buggy but quite heavy once a toddler is in it, so I only used it for the first year and then bought him a light weight one.

Jesse - gorgeous bump pic, I have really popped these past few days, ticker says banana, bump says melon haha

welcome and congrats waiting4bb - I am team yellow too, and planning a home birth.

Hope all are well, bumps and mommas xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hello, just wanted to let you guys know that I'm Team BLUE :blue:. Had my scan yesterday and all is perfectly healthy with the Little Mister! :cloud9:


----------



## loulabump

Congrats on team blue Mrs xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats Mrs xxxx


----------



## blessedmomma

Mrs.- congrats on :blue:!!!!

JessesGirl- you look fabulous!!!!

Eltjuh- looks like a lovely buggy :flower:

we have 2 double strollers we use for our 4 boys. will be using a single travel system that holds the car seat for the baby. its the same one I used with them so I reupholstered it to be pink with little red ladybugs instead of blue striped. a lot cheaper than buying a new one just to have a girly one lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. :) 
My son slept right thru . 7- half 7 ! :) 
X


----------



## waiting4damon

Ahhhhhh I can't wait until tomorrow am at 1030! Holy crap---I am the most impatient wench in the world. I just want to be sure the boo is well in there; gender reveal is just a perk!

I have been worried about the baby in the last day, I had regular movements for days, now nothing! Anyone else experience this?


----------



## loulabump

waiting4damon said:


> Ahhhhhh I can't wait until tomorrow am at 1030! Holy crap---I am the most impatient wench in the world. I just want to be sure the boo is well in there; gender reveal is just a perk!
> 
> I have been worried about the baby in the last day, I had regular movements for days, now nothing! Anyone else experience this?

Had a few days of very active baby and yesterday she seemed very quiet only a few little kicks while I was watching x-factor lol. I think its still too early for "regular movement" and they still have plenty of space in there to wriggle and us not feel it! xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh some days I feel a load of kicks over days not so much. I do feel them every day now though, bt I 22 weeks on thursday x


----------



## louise1302

My little prince arrived sleeping at 17 weeks :-( Henry Anthony David Evans 17/10/2013 weighing 4.23oz just 5 mints after his big sister went to play in the sky too. I'm broken :-(


----------



## donnarobinson

I am so so sorry louise , 
Big hugs to u, and thinking of u and ur family . 
Rest In peace little man x


----------



## loulabump

oh god I don't even know what to say... I am so very sorry to read this and sending big hugs your way :hugs: :(


----------



## waiting4damon

I can hardly believe that everyone seems to be selecting prams! I don't think I will have the guts to believe that all will be well until about 30 weeks! This second pregnancy has hit me at a time of worry. All I have for the baby is 5 cloth diapers. :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Louise I am so incredibly sorry for your loss, there really are no words to give after so much loss... may Seren and Henry keep each other company and play together in the clouds <3


----------



## DecemberWait

20 weeks today. HR 151 and she's very wriggly. Bump is still not firm and I think most people think I'm just getting curvy lol...can't wait until it's a proper bump that's obvious. Here's a comparison pic of four weeks vs twenty weeks. Bump looks way different from last week so I guess she changed position...I actually looked bigger last week. 6lbs total gain :)
 



Attached Files:







picisto-20131020083901-1312421575918983.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry Louise -sending you hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:

Waitingfor - I never felt comfortable buying until our 20week scan - but went shopping today and bought some lovely newborn and 0-3month vests and sleepsuits, a 0-3snowsuit, a baby bath, nappy bucket, Moses basket and a nursing pillow. Feels so mush closer and more real now that I have bought something. So exciting! I didn't even need a Moses basket -have 2 up the loft, but it was such a bargain and gorgeous and I cannot wait to see our little bubba in it xx

My Zeddy and parsnip Moses basket (except mine has a pine stand) -
 



Attached Files:







$T2eC16JHJIEFHSSfPnhDBSWVOQykog~~60_12.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay 4 shopping donna! :) 
Lovely moses basket. I've got 2 as well but I stil want a new one hehe! 
I'm not buying a baby bath I used my sons once. Prefer to use the big bath. Hopefully move will go thru cuz we've only got a shower here but I've got a baby changing bath unit anyway :) its high so easier to use x


----------



## LaDY

So sorry for your loss Louise...thinking of you at this difficult time :hugs: xx


----------



## LaDY

I have to ask...is anyone seeing people regularly and they are not noticing that you are pregnant?! 

Its really annoying as I want people to notice!!! Im sure it is obvious however people are not noticing unless they are just thinking im fat :lol: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nope sorry laDY but it is plainly obvious to even total strangers now that I am pregnant, possibly due to my torn abdo muscles that hold nothing in and the fact that I already waddle due to SPD -not a good look lol- and the surprised faces when I tell people exactly how long I have to go still lol :)

xx


----------



## LaDY

Aww lol...bless you! Maybe I will have to walk with a waddle in order for people to guess :lol: xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm obvioulsy pregnant when I'm wearing tight clothes. Just look fat other wise . Have got a big bump tho lol. I new I would I was huge with my son x
My neighbour come running round the ova day said how big I was n rubbed my bump


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> So sorry Louise -sending you hugs xxx:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Waitingfor - I never felt comfortable buying until our 20week scan - but went shopping today and bought some lovely newborn and 0-3month vests and sleepsuits, a 0-3snowsuit, a baby bath, nappy bucket, Moses basket and a nursing pillow. Feels so mush closer and more real now that I have bought something. So exciting! I didn't even need a Moses basket -have 2 up the loft, but it was such a bargain and gorgeous and I cannot wait to see our little bubba in it xx
> 
> My Zeddy and parsnip Moses basket (except mine has a pine stand) -

We were gonna go with a zeddy & parsnip theme with Lucas, but ended up just getting the mobile (which he broke so we've got another one now). It was just way too expensive to get all the bits in the line...


----------



## Eltjuh

So sorry to hear that Louise!! :hugs:


Afm, i don't feel like you can tell that i'm pregnant. When i catch a glimpse of my reflection in cars when we walk past them i feel like i just look fat! Even if i wear tight(ish) clothes!

3 more sleeps until the scan! Can't wait! Well it'll be bedtime soonish so it'll be 2 sleeps before i know it! Been counting the days ever since i got the date for my scan :haha:


----------



## ruby83

So sorry for your loss Louise- thinking of you xxx

Hope everyone is doing well! We have been on holidays the last couple of weeks so am trying to catch up! Have our 20week scan tomorrow- so excited but nervous at the same time! Been feeling quite a bit of movement. Some pretty strong kicks!

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im so so sorry louise :( many prayers to you...


----------



## wavescrash

I'm so sorry Louise :( I can't even imagine. I don't know if I missed it but do you know what happened?


AFM - Feeling a lot more movement today than normal which has me excited because of my anterior placenta. They're all down low and to the right which is where I felt my last daughter the most.


----------



## JessesGirl29

So sorry for your loss Louise.....your heart must be broken right now :cry:
:hugs:

I feel visibly pregnant now. Two people at work who weren't sure have asked so I believe I've passed the fat possibility point.


----------



## Waiting4bb

Prayers for you and your family Louise. What a terrible thing.


----------



## J_Lynn

Louise, I am so so very truly sorry for your loss. You have two beautiful angel babies looking over you now <3


----------



## blessedmomma

louise- im so sorry to hear. prayers coming your way :(


----------



## Disneylovers

So sorry for your loss Louise :hugs:


----------



## Blessedbaby

louise1302 said:


> My little prince arrived sleeping at 17 weeks :-( Henry Anthony David Evans 17/10/2013 weighing 4.23oz just 5 mints after his big sister went to play in the sky too. I'm broken :-(

so sorry for your loss Louise :hugs: thinking of u


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, hope ur all doing well. I've woken up with a sore throat. ! Don't get my flu jab til the end of next month! X


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls, hope ur all doing well. I've woken up with a sore throat. ! Don't get my flu jab til the end of next month! X

They offered me a flu jab, but don't know whether to get it..... didn't have it with Lucas..... are there any risks to baby if you get flu?


----------



## donnarobinson

I had the flu jab with cj , I think there is more risk of us getting a bag flu or pnemonia whilst pregnant I don't no what affects flu can have on baby 2bh. 
But the flu jab is safe well so I've been told and it didn't make me poorly or nothing wen I had it wen my son x


----------



## Blessedbaby

mornings

hope u feel better soon Donna ...

we went shopping a little yesterday ... got a few toiletries, 2 fleece blankets, 1 receiver blanket, some socks and a diaper bag ... 

so exciting to do shopping for baby although we buying neutral colours LOL


----------



## waiting4damon

So excited! Gender/anamoly scan at 1030am!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Let us no :) x


----------



## LaDY

Eltjuh said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, hope ur all doing well. I've woken up with a sore throat. ! Don't get my flu jab til the end of next month! X
> 
> They offered me a flu jab, but don't know whether to get it..... didn't have it with Lucas..... are there any risks to baby if you get flu?Click to expand...

Hiya...i had my flu jab about two weeks ago...i was really sceptical however spoke to the doctor and midwife, they told me the consequences can be terrible if i dont have it and get the flu and there is no evidence to suggest that it causes harm to the baby...i also did a thread in second trimester section about this...it may be worth taking a look as they were ladies on there who had one with each pregnancy and ladies who knew peple who didn't have them and the consequence of it...the only side effect i got was a sore arm! xx


----------



## waiting4damon

Well, Chinese gender predictor said that my DD age 5, was supposed to be a boy!
Judging from that track record, this one must be a boy because this go round it predicts a girl! Can't believe I will know in a few short hours!

As for flu vaccines; I am a nurse in a US hospital and I have actually been advised against the vaccine. I will not be taking it.


----------



## Eltjuh

I booked an appointment to get the flu jab on saturday!
Glad she said the next clinic was after wednesday, cause I wanted to get it done after the scan, just in case I DO get the side effects (they said it could make you a little ill).

Can't believe it's only just over 48 hours until we get to see baby again!! he/she has been a little less active again.... maybe not less active, just less noticeable! Not as strong as before...


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had a call from the drs I have stil got a uti and have to up maternity ! Now I'm worried ! X


----------



## waiting4damon

OMFG! I am leaving for my appointment now! Gahhhhh! So excited!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna - hope all is okay hun -that is worrying that you still have an UTI despite 2 lots of antibiotics -hope they get it sorted for you xx

waitingfor -GoodLuck, come back and fill us in with the news Interesting to see if your Chinese predictor theory is right (or would that be wrong then lol) xxx

Ella - I am getting my flu jab next Monday, I never get it generally but got it last time I was pregnant and had no ill effects, bar a sore arm lol. I am a nurse UK and we are recommended to get it , especially if pregnant.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I had my flue jab this morning. Didn't have any bad reaction last year when pregnant with my daughter so didn't think twice about it this time.

Chinese gender prediction predicted girl with my daughter, predicts another girl this time, scan in 2 weeks, hoping to find out :)


----------



## Waiting4bb

Eltjuh said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls, hope ur all doing well. I've woken up with a sore throat. ! Don't get my flu jab til the end of next month! X
> 
> They offered me a flu jab, but don't know whether to get it..... didn't have it with Lucas..... are there any risks to baby if you get flu?Click to expand...

I had the flu in my last trimester with my daughter. I don't ever get the shot because I don't think it works! I was pretty sick and she was just fine. I think the biggest risk is if you have a high fever which I didn't.


----------



## wavescrash

I get the flu shot free at work. I got it last pregnancy - no issues with me feeling sick or harm to the baby and no effects since then (she's 18 months) that we've noticed. She & I both got it last year, same thing - no effects or sickness. I just haven't gotten it yet this year and she currently doesn't have insurance so she hasn't gotten it yet either.

They don't use an active version of the flu virus in the vaccine so there's no way to actually GET the flu from it. If you get sick after receiving the vaccine, you were already exposed to it prior to getting the shot.


----------



## waiting4damon

Its a girl!!!!!!!!!!! :pink:


----------



## Waiting4bb

waiting4damon said:


> Its a girl!!!!!!!!!!! :pink:

Yay! :flower: Congrats!!


----------



## loulabump

congrats on your girl :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I wouldn't personally have the flu jab - I didn't have it last time either


----------



## JessesGirl29

waiting4damon said:


> Its a girl!!!!!!!!!!! :pink:

Yayyyy!!!! :happydance: Congrats on team pink!!



I work in LTC but I'm opting out of the flu shot this year as I do every other year. In my job you have to sign a waiver saying that if you've got the flu or we go on an outbreak that you won't work and won't get paid to not work but I've never encountered an issue with doing so. I've got a pretty great immune system and have never come down with the flu.....I think it's just an individual choice for everyone to make for themselves.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm home , bellys measuring 22 weeks :) and babies heartbeat was fine . He's been kicking like mad all day. 
They don't actuli no why I was there lol. My water sample I did there was clear. But I've gotta go bk 4 antibiotics 2moz cuz it must of been last weeks sample that showed an infection x congrtz on the girl x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Co grats on your pink bundle! :)


----------



## familyof42014

donnarobinson said:


> I'm home , bellys measuring 22 weeks :) and babies heartbeat was fine . He's been kicking like mad all day.
> They don't actuli no why I was there lol. My water sample I did there was clear. But I've gotta go bk 4 antibiotics 2moz cuz it must of been last weeks sample that showed an infection x congrtz on the girl x


I have been having the same issue with needing multiple rounds of antibiotics in order to fight this UTI. I have been told its probably due to how baby is sitting. My midwife suggested taking cranberry pills along with my antibiotics this time and to drink water to the point I can't stand it. I am so tired of it not going away. They have me on a really strong antibiotic this time and for 14 days instead of 7. They said if it doesn't go away after this one they will have to do IV antibiotics because there running out of antibiotics they give while pregnant. So hopefully yours goes or has gone this time!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies



waiting4damon said:


> Its a girl!!!!!!!!!!! :pink:

congrats on the girl

My boobs have started leaking only when I sleep coz I dont sleep with a bra on ... is anyone else's boobs also leaking? :shrug:


----------



## donnarobinson

My boobs leaking really badly at 19 weeks with my son. Nothing yet this time tho which I'm glad about as I hated them leaking ! 

And thanks hun yeh they've said if it doesn't go ill be in hospital 4 an iv! I'm hoping its gone or goes this time x


----------



## Blessedbaby

i hate it too when I wake up to go to the loo it looks like someone threw my chest wet with a glass of sticky fluid ...


----------



## waiting4damon

Question for you ladies:
Have any of you had a VBAC? After my ultrasound yesterday, I met with my MD to review the ultrasound report--which was perfect, baby is well and all seems correctly formed and healthy.
I had a csection after an induction at 41w3d with my daughter. I was on at Pitocin drip for 24 hours! My body did not go into labor on its own; my daughter was posterior. I did fully dilate to 10 cm, but Stella did not descend into my pelvis. There are two possible reasons for this: (1)inadequate pelvic outlet and (2) posterior position of baby not allowing her to descend. 
After some decelerations of the babys heartrate which took a while to recover after contractions, they prepped me for a csection! I was told at the time that my pelvic outlet was adequate for a 6 lb baby and nothing bigger.

Anyways, my MD asked me yesterday, "We will be doing a tubal on you after the birth since we will be in there anyways?" I replied "What do you mean, I never agreed to a scheduled csection!" He seemed shocked! Last appt, he was pushing me roughly towards a csection; guess he thought he had won that battle. What I would prefer is to try my hardest for a VBAC and if I fail, then have a csection if there is legit danger.

I am so saddened by the lack of support from this doctor--and annoyed that he expects me to make a choice now! :(
I am bringing my DH next visit so we can stomp the doctor's plan into the dust.

I am not even really feeling joy from yesterday at all after the stress of that awful delivery options conversation with that doctor.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Eltjuh

I had a vaginal birth last time so can't really comment/help much... But I'd definitely push for what you want! You should be able to have whatever you want! A doctor can't make you do something you don't want - unless it's safer or there are medical reasons to do it a certain way - but you seem smart enough to realize that! 


AFM, my boobs aren't leaking yet...I can't remember when they started with my son, I think it was quite late, more around 30 weeks or so! Fingers crossed it'll be the same this time! 

Can't wait for tomorrow! Our scan is at 3.15pm!!! Hopefully time will go fast tomorrow!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ella not long at all! So exciitng :) ! 
I'm tired .. Been and got my prescrpition bt the chemist has had to order them in so not got them yet . X


----------



## HappyHome

I've had two VBAC's hun, fight your corner to at least let you try a VBAC, ask your MW to refer you to a VBAC clinic and explore every option. Do not let them force you into a decision you are not happy with if there is no medical reason to you or baby.


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats on your girl waitingfor <3

Donna -if your urine sample yesterday was clear, maybe the antibiotics worked last time, do you have nay symptoms? 

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Nope no symptoms. Ino she said she cudnt understand why it was clear yday. But giiving me antibitoics newai x


----------



## LisK

Waitingfordamon - Is there any way you can switch doctors? It would be easier to do a VBAC with a supportive doctor. 

My friend wanted a VBAC and her doctor was not supportive at all. He pushed her to get a csection at 7 days overdue. She scheduled it but then decided that she just wasn't going to cooperate because she really wanted a VBAC. The morning of her scheduled csection she ate a huge breakfast before going in to the hospital so they couldn't operate on her and negotiated another few days to wait for labor. She went into labor on her own at 10 days overdue and waited until the last minute to get to the hospital. She pushed the almost 10 pound baby out with the help of a nurse (her doc was performing a csection at the time on someone else) a few minutes after getting to the hospital. 

She got what she wanted, but she wouldn't have had to jump through so many hoops if she had a supportive doctor!


----------



## waiting4damon

Thats a really inspiring story, LisK! Thanks for sharing! 

I am bringing my husband with me to the next appointment so I can put my foot down regarding my desire for VBAC. All I said to my doctor yesterday was that either delivery option terrified me right now; that it was too early for me to choose--but in my heart I've wanted a VBAC! 

That surgery is TERRIBLE! My body never went into labor before they induced me last time; I think if my body initiates the energy, I have more than a fighting chance.

I am bringing my husband because he is very strong willed, more so than myself sometimes, and will gladly "come out swinging" in a verbal sense to defend what I want if this doctor insists on treating me like a doormat. 

I mean, seriously--despite the fact that he has seen thousands of births, how many were not influenced by a myriad of unnatural interventions (like my last delivery was). How can he say I will not succeed when NOTHING about my last delivery was natural and body driven?!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd be pretty terrified of having a c-section! I've never been to hospital for anything other than bloodtests (which really don't bother me), scans and giving birth.... never had any operations so I'm pretty scared about any operations.... 
I've got a dermatologist appointment in the hospital on saturday for a mole and I'm kinda freaking out about that! Don't know why.... hospitals just intimidate me I think! I'm not even worried about the mole but I thought I'd just get it checked out as it seemed to have changed.


----------



## DaTucker

Hello ladies! Been a while since I've been on! Nothing much to update here, just that dh changed the baby's name. He went from not caring what the name was to choosing the whole thing lol. It's now Noah Randall....I love the name Noah, just think it's an odd combo with Randall. Ah well...dh likes it, so I'll just call dibs on the next baby's name ;)

Also think little man doesn't like cheese. There I was, snacking on some cheese cubes...he gives me a good kick and up comes the cheese. Nice to know I have a strongly opinionated man on the way lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

I like the name Noah!! We have that as an option for a boys name.... Not sure on other names, we thought about Justin but I'm not so sure anymore.... And we'll use Bryan as a middle name, as that's hubby's (step)dad's name and he's done a lot for hubby's family and been a great dad to all of the kids even though he's not biologically their dad (to none of them!)

Anyway we will hopefully find out tomorrow, so if it's a boy then we'll have to start thinking about some more boy names, but we've already settled on the girls name!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

20 week scan tomorrow eeeepppp


----------



## Eltjuh

Mrs Doddy said:


> 20 week scan tomorrow eeeepppp

Me too!! :) What time is yours?? Mine is at 3.15pm (uk time)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Eltjuh said:


> Mrs Doddy said:
> 
> 
> 20 week scan tomorrow eeeepppp
> 
> Me too!! :) What time is yours?? Mine is at 3.15pm (uk time)Click to expand...

Yay ! 9,50 am can't wait to make sure all ok and sex of baby- we will then tell our 3year old


----------



## DaTucker

Eltjuh said:


> I like the name Noah!! We have that as an option for a boys name.... Not sure on other names, we thought about Justin but I'm not so sure anymore.... And we'll use Bryan as a middle name, as that's hubby's (step)dad's name and he's done a lot for hubby's family and been a great dad to all of the kids even though he's not biologically their dad (to none of them!)
> 
> Anyway we will hopefully find out tomorrow, so if it's a boy then we'll have to start thinking about some more boy names, but we've already settled on the girls name!

Girls' names always seem the easiest, don't they?? Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't know.... we only came up with 1 girls name when I was pregnant with my son, but I changed that now, cause I didn't like it anymore.... Names are just hard in general :winkwink:

Can't wait for tomorrow!! 15.5 hrs to go!! Sleepy time first though!! 

Oh and we're taking our son with us to the scan... only cause we have no one to look after him! We tried to prepare him a little, been telling him we are going to see baby tomorrow and we did the doppler this morning, with him there so he can sort of see what's gonna happen tomorrow, cause last time with the 12 wk scan he cried so hubby and him left the room! Don't really want that to happen tomorrow, but if it does I'm just gonna ask them to get hubby back in after the measurements and then tell us both the sex of the baby, cause I don't want him missing out! He was saying he'd be sitting outside waiting anxiously as to whether it's a boy or girl! :haha: Fingers crossed Lucas is gonna be a good boy tomorrow.. think we need to bring some stuff to entertain him or calm him down if he does cry!!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, had my scan yesterday and we are having a little baby BOY!! So excited! Everything was looking healthy which was a big relief. Hope everyone's scans go well


----------



## Disneylovers

Good luck for all the scans tomorrow, I am so hoping that our ob will sneak a scan in tomorrow at our appt. So many aches and pains it worries me but then I think I over-worry about our little guy, I know it's just round ligament pain but ah it's so painful at times. we should get the rest of his results from last weeks blood tests too so hoping they are all negative :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We had our 20 week scan today and got a perfect 4d picture! I will have to post tomorrow! All is well except her legs are measuring 3 weeks ahead lol....long long legs like her sissy!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck with ur scan 2day ella I'm sure lucas will be. A good boy! 
Aww long legs nikki bless her :)

Congrtz on team :blue: ruby ! 
I'm getting more tired , I thought 2nd tri was suppose2 be easy lol x


----------



## JessesGirl29

I seem to be a but behind everyone but my scan is Thursday :happydance:
I'm still thinking girl.....
We have front runner names now but we're not decided.
Right now we like Wesley James for a boy and Vala Blue for a girl. 

Baby was kicking up a storm last night and I was feeling it all from the outside. Kicks on one side and then I felt him/her flip :wacko: and start kicking the other side. Love feeling Baby everyday now :cloud9:


----------



## ruby83

Perhaps a modelling career for her Nikki! ;-)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Good luck everyone for scans today, my Heart is racing and I feel sick, I hope everything is ok


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies

good luck to all having scans today ...

congrats on team blue ruby ...

aww nikki cant wait to see the pic

Donna Im also more and more tired than before Im dreading how I will feel in 3rd tri LOL

Jessesgirl Im sure u cant wait for you scan ... Are u gonna find out the gender now?


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats on team :blue: Ruby!!! 
It seems the boys are catching up a little now! :pink:20 :blue:15 :yellow:5

Wonder what it will be after today, cause I think there's quite a few of us having scans today! Can't wait I'm so excited!!! 4.5 hrs


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good Luck Ella and anyone else having scans today too.

Mine was fab, baby's heart is perfect, all chambers looked great and vessels were they should be lol, we saw her/his hands waving , saw all the organs and got another lovely profile shot <3 (which I am having probs uploading because it is saying file too big grrr)

My mum came with me as hubby at work and was amazed lol -never thought about it, she is on grandchild number 13 but never seen a detailed scan before lol

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless that's lovely :) 
My brothers got 2 girls and 1 on the way and this is my 2nd so mom wud be on her 5th grandchild. Sadly she's not met any tho. :( as she passed away b4 they were born. Glad ur scan went well and babies all good x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Blessedbaby said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> good luck to all having scans today ...
> 
> congrats on team blue ruby ...
> 
> aww nikki cant wait to see the pic
> 
> Donna Im also more and more tired than before Im dreading how I will feel in 3rd tri LOL
> 
> Jessesgirl Im sure u cant wait for you scan ... Are u gonna find out the gender now?

Yes, I'm officially Team Okay I'm Going to Find Out again :blush:

I'm a true Gemini, what can I say?


----------



## Eltjuh

We're having another BOY!!! Team :blue: for us!!! :thumbup:

Me and hubby had a bet - I said boy, he said girl.... and whoever won would get to pick the first thing (gender specific) to buy for baby! So I got to pick and picked these sleepsuits! :)
 



Attached Files:







CAM01241.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3









CAM01243.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8









CAM01244.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7









CAM01252.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6









CAM01253.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs Doddy

We are on team blue !!!! Am in complete shock - we were sure it was a girl, I had some outfits picked out and everything !!!!!!!!!! So we will have one of each, baby is on 50th centile which is good and no problems. Now to choose a name !!!! Congratulations on team blue Eltjuh !


----------



## ClaireJ23

Yes, my sonographer at the 14 week scan was correct, it is in fact a girl. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats on the team blues and pinks!

My ob didn't scan today but we got to hear Aiden's heartbeat again, melts my heart every time!

Last night I was laying on the sofa, Aiden was giving some pretty strong kicks and they started to move lower so out of curiosity I put my hand just below bump and he kicked my hand pretty hard a few times! I was excited for hubby to feel so went up to have him try.. nope kiddo stops kicking :dohh:

On the hubby note... he has finally gotten a taste of my past three weeks of frustration with my older brother, I love him and all but he is driving me round the bend! I can't believe how anti-social he is being... we got invited to dinner at my in-laws, they are the sweetest and most welcoming people and he went out grocery shopping and bought food to cover him until he goes home and says well I bought dinner. I have been so close to yelling at him several times. Today we took him to my ob appointment (I had said several times that we will probably just do weight, bp and heartbeat check, and that he didn't have to come with us), the whole time he looked bored and then whilst we were doing our grocery shop after he got all pissy with us because he had wandered off and then couldn't find us. now he has hogged our tiny kitchen so it'll be 2pm before I get to eat lunch. I have to keep reminding myself he leaves on thursday and I really do love him but even hubby said he was completely rude today to the extreme where hubby said he may not miss times like today, and that he was sorry he didn't understand just how irritated I have been without the added pregnancy hormones making me feel more irritable!


----------



## ruby83

Congrats ladies on the team pink and blues! And most importantly for the healthy scans!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz on finding out the sexes girls :) !! 

Another boy ella! :) lucas will love having a brother lovely sleep suits x


----------



## loulabump

congrats on the healthy scans and finding out the genders :)


----------



## LaDY

Congrats to all the ladies who have had healthy scans!...how exciting team pink and blue!! Im find out next week...can't wait!!! xx


----------



## azure girl

Yeah lucky girls! :) I have jury duty from November 1-15, meaning no anatomy scan until the following week, making me 21 weeks. :( I read I could probably get out of selection because of pregnancy, but I have no clue if that will hold up for me as I don't look super pregnant or anything. Postponing would be silly as I would have a baby to care for by then.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning

congrats on the team blue and team pink scans ladies

so happy for u ...

Ella that is such cute sleepsuits ... aww


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats ladies and Ella lovely little sleepsuits So cute ! <3
Have any of you picked names yet? 

Azure girls -it could go either way with jury duty - they will either think you will be too emotional and not select you or if it is an extremely emotional case they may hope you have sensitive hormones and play on that :) Hope you get out of it xxx Both sides have to be completely happy with the result though, so I reckon that either prosecution or defence will have a legitimate reason for not wanting to use a possibly hormonal woman lol


xxxx

I love looking at my scan pics and trying to imagine how cute baby will be lol but feel sad now that we wont see him/her until next March - I never had later scans before lol and it didn't bother me then (I don't think haha -baby brain)

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok.. 

I had a few later scans with my son due to him not moving much.

I'm 22 weeks today ! 
& a papaya Wow :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy 22weeks Donna

I suppose I should be happy I don't need any more scans (and fingers crossed I don't) then xxx 

Watched a programme on Home&Health channel last night -something like Birth Day Girls or something -and the woman was told she was having a girl, and she delivered boy. OMG she was so shocked looking , poor woman. Has 2 boys already and was so excited to be having her girl- My daughter was sitting with me and we had just been discussing the chances of them getting it wrong at scan and me saying it cannot happen very often lol and then just like that, .... Here SHE comes, nope it's a BOY lol

xx


----------



## HappyHome

Such exciting news!! 
So pleased babies are all healthy.
Had my MW appointment this morning, she was great at reassuring me, not seeing her again until 12th December. But inbetween I've got VBAC clinic, consultant and GTT appointments. 
Been told to take things easy and rest when I can due to pains and with the increase risk of uterine scan rupture and complications with anterior previa placenta, be lovely if I could but my world never stops.


----------



## Blessedbaby

happy 22 weeks Donna

we have a list of names Donna #2 but we have chosen 2 of each and we sticking to it

I love the names London, Payton, Paige, Leigh, Quinley for a girl as well

For a boy I like Levi, Eli, Luke, Chad, Cairo

This is the names from our list

Im probably lucky coz I get to see my dr each month and he does a scan at each visit ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Its mad when babys turn out to be a diff sex to what uve been told. I no a few ppl its happened to. Its mainly girls they get wrong tho . Like if they tell u its a girl it ends up a boy. A boy is pretty hard to get wrong lol.. X 

I started my antibiotics yday. Really hoping they work this time x :( x


----------



## mummy2o

Team pink for me also. My gut feeling was right. I have another scan next week due to not being able to get the whole spine measured due to her positioning but can't wait to see her again :)


----------



## Eltjuh

azure girl said:


> Yeah lucky girls! :) I have jury duty from November 1-15, meaning no anatomy scan until the following week, making me 21 weeks. :( I read I could probably get out of selection because of pregnancy, but I have no clue if that will hold up for me as I don't look super pregnant or anything. Postponing would be silly as I would have a baby to care for by then.

I'm almost 21 weeks aswell! Was 20+5 yesterday at my scan! :flower:
I don't think you need to look pregnant to get out of jury duty....I mean just cause you don't look pregnant doesn't mean you aren't pregnant.
And I agree with Donna about the hormones, may help you get out of it. :winkwink:


As for names, I can't think of any boys names I really like! All I can come up with is Lucas! :dohh: hahaha 
I had a look on a massive list yesterday and found a couple that I'm OK with.... but probably need some more thinking about that. I got: Noah (which we sort of both picked on a short list), Justin, Jason, Mason, Kian, Liam, Riley and Josh - But I know hubby doesn't like Liam and Riley, and don't think he likes Josh either. When I first mentioned Noah hubby said it was ok.... but I'd like to have Bryan as a middle name but hubby said if his name is gonna be Noah we can't have Bryan as a middle name cause it doesn't sound right. I personally think it's ok Noah Bryan. 
We can't use Brian/Bryan as a first name though cause hubby's dad and brother are both called Brian/Bryan, so that would mean we'd have 3 of them! :dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats on team pink mummy2o

Noah Bryan sounds nice together Ella


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats on team pink mummy2o yay xxx

Ella I think Noah Bryan is lovely together too - it is so hard choosing names though isn't it? We have Lucas top of our boys list just now <3 but finding boys harder than girls because we have done this 3 times with boys already lol 

xx


----------



## Eltjuh

haha you've probably used all the boys names you liked :haha:
We just picked one. Hubby made a list of 10 names, there were only 2 matching with mine - which surprisingly enough were Noah and Riley. BUT there was 1 more on his list that I liked, but didn't put on my list cause I was pretty sure he'd told me before that he hated it, or at least didn't like it.
And ironically, we picked that name, the one that I didn't have on my list.... not even one of the 2 that we both had on our list.

It's gonna be Logan :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

Logan is a gorgeous name and both boys will be L


----------



## Blessedbaby

my hips and bump is so achey now ... I know its just stretching but its so sore ...

Im sitting with my feet elevated but its still very sore as if someone wants to pull my legs from my body


----------



## JessesGirl29

Midwife this morning at 10:30 and then ultrasound at 2:30pm.
I have such a love hate relationship with ultrasounds. :wacko: I love seeing the baby, it just feels like a miracle every time but I also get so nervous. I have irritable bowel syndrome so I'm actually half enjoying having diarrhea out of nervousness this morning, it's a good break from all the constipation. (Sorry, TMI) ohhhhh pregnancy. 

I've also gotten to the point where I can't wear flat shoes anymore, just Running shoes. I wore flats yesterday and my right butt cheek is in a world of pain this morning. Started having buttock pain at 15 weeks and flat shoes just about kill me now.


----------



## donnarobinson

I love logan ella :) yeh two l's :) 
We've got two c's :) 
Cj (craig junior) and chad x


----------



## Blessedbaby

sorry about the pain in your arse LOL (sorry couldnt resist)

Ladies is everyone still taking the prenatal vits?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jesse good lick at the scan and i happen to get diahreea everytime i go for a scan too, i always get super nervous!

My hips and belly ache too... Not fun!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I take the prenatals when i remember :/


----------



## DecemberWait

I am proud to say I haven't missed a prenatal vitamin yet. I set my alarm for 7:30 every night to take it. They say it is most important in first tri but I plan to take them the whole time.


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm still taking my prenatals, it's just routine to me now, eat breakfast take them, go for a nap LOL

And Jessie, I got the same yesterday with needing to go before our ob appt, even though I knew she was only going to listen to his heartbeat with the doppler I was still nervous. One reason I haven't gotten a doppler I'd panic like crazy if he moved away like he kept doing yesterday and I wasn't able to find his hb. Oh and TMI but it's not easy to go give a pee sample when you have diarrhea ROFL (my ob makes me give a sample before she even see's me at every appt).


----------



## wannabubba#4

Jesse -hope all went well today hun , and yep I run to the loo al morning prior to scans / appointments etc too lol

I still take prenatal vitamins when I remember too - although I am getting worse at forgetting - for 3/4 months before pregnancy and also the first 14weeks I was obsessed lol since then I haven't been so consistent, have 5 days left of a 12week supply that I have been taking for about 14weeks :/ 

xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

I stopped taking mine since we've moved... which was when I was about 16 weeks. Only took them the first 12 weeks with Lucas.


----------



## DaTucker

I had stopped taking them until my last appointment. He asked me if I was and then started fussing at me when I said no lol. Talking about iron and nutrients and such. Soooo I'm back on them!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I bought multi vitamin prenatal vitamins and my midwife told me they were a waste of time (as long as healthy balanced diet I suppose) and advised we only needed folic acid and vit D due to increase of rickets in children in UK - I kept taking my other ones (well they were already paid for lol) and tbh feel really well and healthy on them, so think I WILL continue (albeit sporadically with this baby brain haha)

xx


----------



## waiting4damon

Gained 12 lbs from pre preg at 20 weeks! This is more than I did in my first pregnancy! How much have you all gained? If its similar, I won't be so worried that I am gaining too much!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

20 lbs at 20 weeks the same as with my dd! I know its a lot but im not worried about it!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Ladies I'm back. Shocked and surprised.....

:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:

There was NO doubting what we saw. I'm in a little bit of shock but still feeling happy. It's making more sense now whey we knew what our boys name would be and have bought all boy things (kept saying it was that I didn't like the pink frilly things). My sister has three sons so I know how sweet little baby boys are :kiss:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yay for another boy !!!

Anyone with girls already ? Can find any boy clothes I like &#55357;&#56866; today bought nappies, dummy's (emergency backup only) a few blue muslins and a hair brush


----------



## Eltjuh

Last time I weighed myself I actually lost about 3 lbs. So at the time I gained about 7lbs. But I'm classed as obese (by bmi, think my bmi is 30/31) so I'm only supposed to gain about 11-20lbs. So hope I can keep it low, but if not then I'll just have to work harder to get it off!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I've only put on 3lbs !!


----------



## donnarobinson

I take my vitamins wen I remember which isnt often, I stopped at 13 weeks with my son,

I had gained 1lb last time I weighed my self but I no I've gained a lot mur since I've filled my face with crap that's why ha! 
I lost 1stone 7lb at the start tho.. My bmi was also obese ella. 31 b4 I lost the weight then it went down to 29 x


----------



## Eltjuh

Anyone know how much vit. D we're supposed to be taking?? Cause my midwife did mention they recommend taking it but didn't tell me how much... 
There's some in my prenatals though, so might start taking them again if they have enough in it (I'm guessing they do)


----------



## wavescrash

By 20 weeks I've gained 12lbs. Sounds normal to me.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning

congrats Jesse so happy for u ...

I have this weird after taste in my mouth grrr

I drink my vits when I remember to as well with my son I only drank folic acid in the first tri and nothing afterwards ...

I havent gained much I think Ive only gained 1.2kg thus far ... I havent also been constipated because I eat fruit salad daily ... 

my left leg seems to be giving in I had the most horrible pain last night in my knee right down to my heel ... 

how's everyone else feeling?


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok my son is back to waking at 5am and not going bk2 sleep ad to bring him in with me at 6am cuz I was tired he went bk2 sleep til 8am. 
I hate giving in & almost never do but I can't function in the day I'm so tired ! 
Any ideas why he's doing it ?x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies - congrats Jesse on your baby boy xx

I have gained at least 18lb haven't weighed in a few weeks xx

Was working last night and felt like I had been kicked in the groin this morning, took me about 10minutes to walk the short way from my ward to the changing rooms (normally make it in about 3 lol) I just could not lift my leg off the floor high enough to make big steps without terrible pain :( Then again in the car park, it was pouring with rain and I just had to hobble along getting totally soaked through -anyone watching must have thought I was nuts -meandering slowly I the rain lol haaxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Ladies I just had the best morning ever. Was sitting in the couch (I work at noon) looking up boy names and felt baby kicking like nuts and thought "I bet I could see that" so I lifted up my shirt, sat still and watched and no my surprise.....I can see him from the outside!!!! I just sat and watched for over 15 minutes as he kicked and rolled and did his thing. So amazing!!!! :cloud9:

Blessed, sorry I've never had a weird taste in my mouth. No help there.

Donna hope you can squeeze in a nap today.

Wannabubba I took a huuuuge walk with my OH last night and pushed myself too hard by walking fast and so long and got a cramp in the front side that sounded a lot like SPD and was totally freaked out. 

I refuse to weight myself. I'm active all day at work. Eat well aside from craving indulgences and refuse to feel the stress of the looking at a number. My midwife supports me and says weight is no indicator of a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## SimplyCountry

Great news on everyone's gender scans, congrats to all! 

Had my general appointment today. HB was 152-154, dr got the Doppler right over the valves so it was a super strong sound. My bump is measuring right on he said. He still has my dates about a week behind what I think. He has me at 18w1d and I'm thinking 19w3d. So he asked me to wait two weeks for my official anatomy/dating scan. I got an elective at 17w5d and saw those boy pieces :)
So November 8th I'll have my official dating and gender scan, two weeks... Waiting waiting waiting haha


----------



## Eltjuh

SimplyCountry said:


> Great news on everyone's gender scans, congrats to all!
> 
> Had my general appointment today. HB was 152-154, dr got the Doppler right over the valves so it was a super strong sound. My bump is measuring right on he said. He still has my dates about a week behind what I think. He has me at 18w1d and I'm thinking 19w3d. So he asked me to wait two weeks for my official anatomy/dating scan. I got an elective at 17w5d and saw those boy pieces :)
> So November 8th I'll have my official dating and gender scan, two weeks... Waiting waiting waiting haha

Let us know what your duedate is when you find out at your scan, cause you're not in the list for some reason....


----------



## Bexter81

I have also gained about 18 pounds but thankfully slowing down now. I was slimmer this time to start with and seriously felt so hungry all of the time in the first tri. I reckon my body needed it as its calmed down now. I reckon it will come off easily enough breastfeeding and running after a 2 year old lol xx


----------



## Waiting4bb

Anyone else waiting to find out baby's gender? We didn't find out with our daughter, and we aren't finding out this time either. My guess is a boy though. :)

I had gained 14lbs at my last appt about 3 weeks ago...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Waiting4bb said:


> Anyone else waiting to find out baby's gender? We didn't find out with our daughter, and we aren't finding out this time either. My guess is a boy though. :)
> 
> I had gained 14lbs at my last appt about 3 weeks ago...

We are team yellow :yellow:too - cannot wait to look and see myself when he or she makes an appearance:thumbup:

Some days I am thinking definitely another boy (it is what we do lol) as I never had MS and our scan pic looks like our last baby, a boy. Then other times I am sure girl lol - today I think girl haha - I am carrying different than with my boys (carried the boys all around and I am more bump this time, just like with my daughter).
Don't mind either way, just excited to meet him or her :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Disneylovers

I'm up 12lbs since 6 weeks pregnant. My Ob said it's good so I guess I won't complain about the recent 1lb per week gain so much, it's all in bump and boobs for weight gain so I'm hoping the bump weight goes when he's born LOL. 

My older brother went home to the uk last night and although I am sad he's gone, I am enjoying the first day in 3 weeks of being on my own, lazing around in my pj's lol. I went to a potluck with a bunch of friends I know from Disneyland, we had 28 people at my friends house and it was so much fun, my friend who was the host has offered to throw us a baby shower at her house in February! This little guy is going to be spoiled, my sister in law is already planning a baby shower for family and close friends and my mother in laws church is too.


----------



## Waiting4bb

wannabubba#4 said:


> Waiting4bb said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else waiting to find out baby's gender? We didn't find out with our daughter, and we aren't finding out this time either. My guess is a boy though. :)
> 
> I had gained 14lbs at my last appt about 3 weeks ago...
> 
> We are team yellow :yellow:too - cannot wait to look and see myself when he or she makes an appearance:thumbup:
> 
> Some days I am thinking definitely another boy (it is what we do lol) as I never had MS and our scan pic looks like our last baby, a boy. Then other times I am sure girl lol - today I think girl haha - I am carrying different than with my boys (carried the boys all around and I am more bump this time, just like with my daughter).
> Don't mind either way, just excited to meet him or her :cloud9:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yay for team yellow!! :)
I feel the same way as you. Either way, just as long as the baby is healthy! A girl would definitely be fun for you. Is your mom going crazy wanting to know the gender? Mine is. She was this way with our daughter too. She just wants to buy tons of baby clothes but she has to get neutral stuff.


----------



## Disneylovers

I keep meaning to ask to be moved to the 15th for our due date please, My ob seems set on the 16th. But he has consistently measured as being a day older than that so we go with the 15th, I think 4 out of the 5 scans we've had measuring him at +4 instead of the +3 she said, seems consistent (the Nt scan he measured two days ahead for).

He's got stage fright for anyone feeling his kicks but me, Hubby comes over whilst I say he's kicking as I'm sitting at my desk and Aiden stops as soon as Hubby's hand touches my tummy after I took mine off. He sure is being a little bugger LOL, hubby is desperate to feel him move!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. My oh felt chad kick today! :) whoop! He's been trying 4 ages now but he always stops wen he tries ! Today he finally felt him! X and he got up wv our son. I haven't long got up x


----------



## donnarobinson

Just noticed my tickers moved up a square :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

waiting4bb - my whole family think I am nuts not finding out -every time they see a sale they go on about all the cute stuff I could have bought; and my mum knits so would love a heads start on blue or pink haha -but I think mum is excited to wait like me :)

Donna woohoo -another box on ticker -that will be me tomorrow then :D Woop!!!! And baby measures 28cm and weighs 1lb according to baby2see pregnancy timeline lol

I think it will be ages before anyone feels our baby on outside, I feel movement but still not as much as other pregnancies with my anterior placenta -cannot hear him /her with a stethoscope yet -and could do last pregnancy too xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless. :) 
Ino can't believe can't believe were on box 6 alredi! Not long til double figures! So excited x 
Aww soon enuf they'll be sticking out ur belly lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

Its beeen veerryyyy quiet on here today! Hope ur all ok x


----------



## BaniVani

Hello Ladies!
I've been away from the site for sometime now...You may not know it, but I live in Italy and have decided to give birth in my hometown in California. I flew from Italy to New York this past 18...spent 4 days there visiting friends. Had a heck of a work out getting in and out of subways and walking around. It was actually exhausting! I'm now settled in California and will be here until the baby comes! 
Had my first hospital visit and everything is going along smoothly! I have a big tummy and my baby is giving some really hard kicks throughout the day. 
I'm away from the hubby-he's back in Italy and will hopefully be at my side soon. It was a hard decision to have the baby in the US and will be a challenge, but in the end, well worth it. 

H O P E YOU A R E DOING W E L L!!!


----------



## Disneylovers

We decided to carve our pumpkin tonight... excuse the terrible lighting as our other bulb blew... you can't even see my freckles LOL

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/pumpkin2013002.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/001-6.jpg
20 Weeks today and he was kicking away the whole time as I hollowed the pumpkin! We've nicknamed him our little tap dancer LOL he goes full force for a good minute at a time on kicking like he's having a tantrum LOL then stops as soon as hubby gets close to touching my tummy, our tap dancer with stage fright :dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

I've been kind of MIA, cause my parents and my brother came back here friday night and stayed with us until this morning (they had already been here, but left to go see my sister in Bristol and then came back last friday night). They just left this morning to go back to Holland (back home).
We went bowling last night and Lucas had his first go at it! :haha: The first ball he rolled was literall just rolled on the floor....and missed everything! Then the second time he rolled with one of those slide thingies... he got a strike!!! :rofl: So funny! (technically it's a spare as he didn't hit anything in the first roll, but still!) He had so much fun aswell, absolutely loved it!! 

I had really bad cramp in my calf muscle last night! It REALLY hurt!! I know you're supposed to flex your foot (put your toes up) to stop it but it hurt so much that I couldn't even do that! My muscle actually still hurts! :dohh:


----------



## wavescrash

I woke up with a nasty calf muscle cramp last week that was one of the worst pains I'd ever felt. My calf was sore for a good 2 days afterward :/


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, been busy over the last few days. Will be over the next week as it's half term so all the kiddos will be at home. 
Actually feeling baby move now, we're 20wks today :) 
No idea about weight as I haven't weighed myself. 
Got VBAC clinic Thursday, I'll update with the happenings there.


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm working this weekend, that's why. I'm quiet! :wacko:


----------



## DaTucker

BaniVani, glad you're settled in safely and comfortably! That must have been a tiring trip! 

So I bought my first pair of maternity jeans....omg they're so comfy! ! Just wish I can wear them to work...I'm probably quitting in the next month though. Not like they'll miss me, I only work 12 hours a week anyway lol.


----------



## Jeval323

Had my anatomy scan and we are team :pink:! I love my baby girl so much, we are thrilled!! 

Meet Rebecca Grace :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome to team pink :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Jeval323 said:


> Had my anatomy scan and we are team :pink:! I love my baby girl so much, we are thrilled!!
> 
> Meet Rebecca Grace :)

Congrats on your little girl xxx Lovely scan pic and beautiful name x:hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz on team :pink: x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel like i cant keep up on here :( lol.. I lurk just dont comment too much!


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I feel like i cant keep up on here :( lol.. I lurk just dont comment too much!

I read every post... I just don't have much to say lol.


----------



## Waiting4bb

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I feel like i cant keep up on here :( lol.. I lurk just dont comment too much!

I feel the same way!


----------



## J_Lynn

I lurk a LOT. I just don't post hahah

I can't wait till we can all start posting pictures of big baby lumps poking through our belly - I know as soon as she starts kicking hard enough I will be capturing that on camera hahah


----------



## wavescrash

Opinions please!

So I'm absolutely head-over-heels in love with my wedding photographers work. We haven't even done our engagement session with her but I've been "stalking" her blog for new posts for quite awhile now. I want her to do a session with us pertaining to this new baby but I'm not sure what I want to do.

Part of me wants to do a maternity shoot because I never really had a good one in previous pregnancies. My mom did them for me and she's an amateur. They weren't horrible but not the style of photography I prefer (whereas my wedding photographer is 100% what I like when it comes to family pictures.) Then on the other hand, I want her to do a newborn/family session once the baby is born. Part of me thinks I should just go with the newborn/family session because pictures of our new baby as a newborn are a bit more cute and exciting than those of my big ol' belly but I'm a sucker for maternity photos lol.

I know I can always do both but her session costs $250 so that would be $500 on top of our $2600 wedding package and the maternity/newborn photoshoots aren't exactly a life necessity you know? And we're not exactly "rolling in the dough" but this may be my last pregnancy so I want to document it with my photographer's awesome work because I'm just obsessed with photography/pictures.

So what would you do?


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning preggy fairies

hope everyone is doing well

im quiet over weekends coz I dont have internet at home nad my stupid phone doesnt allow me to login ... 

congrats on team pink Jeval ...

my baby also kicks but as soon as my husband tries to feel anything baby stops but on Friday I was laying on the couch and he came and put his head on my tummy and baby kicked him ... my kicks are also below my belly button and on my right side ... 

yay for block number 6 I will also be moving over next week Friday

Waves I love maternity photos but my budget wont allow it I was thinking of a newborn - family shoot

I cant wait for our gender scan on Saturday ...


----------



## mummy2o

Is it your last baby? If so do it. You'd only regret it if you don't.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, there's a strong possibility this will be our last.


----------



## Eltjuh

Jeval Congrats on team :pink:

Wavescrash, is there any way of getting her to split a package between some maternity and some newborn pictures?? Maybe even if you pay a little bit on top for it, rather than having to pay $250 twice maybe pay $300/350??
I don't know how flexible she is ofcourse!


----------



## sparklez

I was going to say the same, if you told your photographer what you said in that post and ask if she'll do a mixed package of few less photos for combined price? Especially if you're already booked with her for wedding ones


----------



## Blessedbaby

I like that idea as well Ella ... Find out from her Waves ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok :)
My antibiotics finish tomoz for my uti. I'm praying they've worked . But last nite I had the horrid feeling like I needed a wee again afta I'd had one. ! The only symtom I'm getting ! 
If these don't work I think its. Stay in hospital 4 me ! I'm so scared its not going and gna send me into early labour or sumat :( x
Bt fingers crossed it has gone x


----------



## Eltjuh

Hopefully they worked this time! :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna - hope the UTI has cleared up hun fingers crossed for you xx

Waves -does your photographer not do a bump to baby photograph package - they seem quite common these days, pics are taken late in pregnancy and again early after baby is born xx Worth asking xxx

I had an image I took myself edited by a friend (facebook and previous BnB) who is a photographer for free last time, she now charges and I wouldn't mind paying so may do that again. She was just setting up her business last time and offered a few of us preggos free edits :)

Here are some of what she done for me - I love them <3
Would love a bump to baby shoot this time though, may look into that

xx
 



Attached Files:







babyfoxonboard.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2









lastfx.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1









babyfox.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. Lovely bump pics donna x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Lovely bump pics, wish I'd got photos like them last time. Got stretch marks now, wouldn't look so pretty. :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I'm full of stretch marks this time round as well :( x


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClaireJ23 said:


> Lovely bump pics, wish I'd got photos like them last time. Got stretch marks now, wouldn't look so pretty. :(

Lol These were with my last pregnancy and baby number 4 for me - I have tonnes of stretch marks -would not like to show anyone the unedited version of these photos lol :haha::haha: -I have stretch marks from my thighs to my hips to practically top of tummy too :wacko:

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClaireJ23 said:


> Lovely bump pics, wish I'd got photos like them last time. Got stretch marks now, wouldn't look so pretty. :(




donnarobinson said:


> Yeh I'm full of stretch marks this time round as well :( x

Donna - I have loads of stretch marks from previous pregnancies, don't think I could even fit any more on this time lol. Have stretch marks upon stretch marks lol :haha::haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

& me , I didn't get not one til 29/30 weeks and then they come ! I've got so many but they've faded now.. I don't mind them so much its the saggy jelly belly I hate lol x


----------



## Waiting4bb

I have soooo many stretch marks from my first pregnancy.. probably will get lots more during this one. Oh well. It doesn't bother me all that much. Nice to know I'm not the only one though!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I've got lots of stretchmarks from my first pregnancy aswell!! 
I religiously used Bio-oil twice a day.... obviously it didn't work!! So I'm not bothering this time!  
Took forever for them to fade, they're ok now, not so red/pink anymore! I still hate them though! Then again, I don't like seeing myself naked or in underwear in the mirror anyway! 
I agree about the jelly belly Donna!! I hate it!! It's so hard to get rid of aswell!

I remember when I got my first stretch mark on my belly... I had never had actual stretchmarks like them before, just the slight ones on your boobs and some on my love-handles, but they were never red/pink or as wide! When I noticed my first one I was like: WHAT is that??? I asked hubby jokingly if he tried to cut my open during the night! :winkwink: haha


----------



## BaniVani

Congrats :baby: to all the ladies on finding out the sex!!! GO TEAM BLUE AND PINK!!! wish I would just cave in and find out tomorrow. I have my first American ultrasound ;0) It will be the first time I can understand 100% of what is being said to me. Had a hard time in Italy. 

*DaTucker* : Thank you for your message! 

*Donna* : Hope you're feeling better. :wacko:I had some sort of problem down there and the worst part was that I had to take a 14 hour flight!!!
I bought one of those vagisil type products and thankfully it went away. 

*Waves* -"does your photographer not do a bump to baby photograph package ,,,," *wannabubba* is so right about this. You should ask because it would seem worth it to at least have photos of the baby too. 

*Eltjuh* :dohh:stretch marks:dohh: went to try on Victoria secret-large underwear-and got a glimpse of the back of my legs. I swear I could find the right road to take from California to Alabama if I look close enough at my legs...they look like road maps!


----------



## BaniVani

FORGOT TO MENTION *horrible* leg cramps ladies....I saw that some of you have been suffering the same. I have them almost every night when I stretch them out! I heard that they only become more frequent. I hope not!


----------



## wavescrash

BaniVani said:


> *Waves* -"does your photographer not do a bump to baby photograph package ,,,," *wannabubba* is so right about this. You should ask because it would seem worth it to at least have photos of the baby too.

No, she doesn't have anything like that. She's predominately a wedding photographer so her "packages" are more geared for weddings than they are babies/family sessions. She has a flat rate of $250 for portrait sessions but I could email her and ask if there's anything we can arrange. I just feel awkward asking for a "deal" when I haven't even finished paying her for the wedding lol.


In regards to the stretch marks... personally I don't mind them. I have a ton (small frame, dry skin with not a lot of elastin or whatever, 2 pregnancies & having gotten HUGE in both of them) and I'm not ashamed of them at all. I still wear a bikini (well actually... no I don't but I have several and would wear them lol.) I don't know. It's not even so much that I love them because my kids gave them to me. I just don't have a problem with the way they look lol.


----------



## Blessedbaby

good morning ladies

I have stretchmarks from previous pregnancy too ... as for using bio-oil ... my OB said not to use it as the hormones will just cancel it out I should just use plain vaseline for my dry skin ... 

Donna that is some lovely pics

I spoke to my DH last night about doing a bump to baby shoot and he said we will speak to the photographer that did our wedding pics ... I hope he can do it for us as he is the cheapest photographer in town ...

Good luck with your scan Banivani


----------



## Avas_mum

Hey ladies I once again have not been on here in ages....now the ms has gone I am just so tired all the time. Any way wanted to update that I had my 20 week scan today and we are team :blue: we are so excited now we will have one of each on :cloud9:

And dont get me started on stretch marks ughh I hate mine. I got so many after having my DD. Oh well I guess I will just have more to add the masses I have already.

Good to hear everyone is doing well and loving hearing about all the scans. Has taken me a while to catch up everything. :haha:

We are having a gender reveal party on the sunday for our friends even though we know. Now the hard part is going to be keeping my mouth shut until sunday afternoon! :happydance:

Could my due date be changed to March 15th as we were a bit behind on what we originally thought.


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats on team blue ...


----------



## Avas_mum

Thank you cant wait to hear about some more scans !!Cant believe we are halfway through already.

We have settled on a name which would have been used if our DD was a boy. Our little boy will be called Max Reeve..
Reeve is my Mum's maiden name and was used for my 2 brothers middle names also :baby:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. Congrtz on team :blue: avas_mum

I was awake last night with pain I no my uti hasn't gone ! :( why isn't it clearing up! 
I take my last antibitoics today. 
X


----------



## ruby83

Congrats on team blue Ava's_mum!


----------



## ruby83

That sucks Donna! I hope it clears up soon :-(


----------



## Avas_mum

Thats horrible Donna I hope it starts to get better for you soon. Thanks ladies we got some great scan photos which I will have to load soon. He is curled right up with his legs just about touching his head....so adorable!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Donna I hope it clears soon


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww Donna I am sorry you feel that the UTI is still not away - hope it is xx 

Avasmum congrats on team blue and love the name - I love the idea of using mums maiden name in there - my mums maiden name is Barrie and therefore COULD be used lol but I just don't like it lol Maybe it will grow on me because I do like the idea and she would be chuffed if we used it I think. Looking forward to scan pics -I love seeing how all our little babies are getting on

Banivani -have a fab scan today - must have been so hard in Italy, hope you really enjoy today xx

Waves - I must admit I don't really mind my stretch marks either (or have just gotten so used to them being there lol -19 years haha) I would still wear a bikini tool but not when pregnant, for some strange reason I feel really exposed, even though I love my bump -think it is maybe too personal for me and I like to keep it to myself and hubby xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Well girls I've been on the phone to the doctor. Basically he said to take another sample down 2moz and see what the results are and go from there. He isn't worried tho and basically said that my infection did go away, so the antibiotics did work , but it come back as a different bug, they didn't tell me this. He said because I'm being tested often and treated I shudnt worry about it spreading to my kidneys, and that the antibiotics did work I just caught another infection, so they will test this wee and see if its gone and then they will decide what to do from there. I'm glad it had cleared up even tho it came back as something else . Means I haven't been siting with the same uti. Ino utis won't hurt baby it was a kidney infection I was worried about x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good news then Donna - hope you get ALL clear this time xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Haven't been on B&B much with this pregnancy so far, but was with my first two. Hi!
I'm expecting a little girl 10th March :D


----------



## JessesGirl29

Waves - take this with a grain of salt because I'm a woman who just isn't into weddings or getting married (much to the shame of my parents and grandparents:winkwink:) but I think photography is such a special thing that captures a moment of life you will never have back that maybe you could look on making a 'cut' to something in the wedding to justify that expense for both photoshoots. If it was me, I'd take photos over a lot of things. Just my opinion. 

Avas_mom congrats on Team Blue. I'm so excited to be having a little boy now that my shock is over. Sweet little baby boys :cloud9:.

I think I might have experienced a Braxton Hick thingy. I'd love some insight. Twice I've woken from sleep in the past two weeks feeling a charley-horse type cramp only in my lower back and lower belly that lasts maybe until the count of 10. First time it scared me and felt bad, last night I just accepted it would end and tried to relax and it was better. Are these Braxton hicks?


----------



## LisK

Mark&Annie said:


> Haven't been on B&B much with this pregnancy so far, but was with my first two. Hi!
> I'm expecting a little girl 10th March :D

Welcome! And congrats on team pink!


----------



## wannabubba#4

JessesGirl29 said:


> Waves - take this with a grain of salt because I'm a woman who just isn't into weddings or getting married (much to the shame of my parents and grandparents:winkwink:) but I think photography is such a special thing that captures a moment of life you will never have back that maybe you could look on making a 'cut' to something in the wedding to justify that expense for both photoshoots. If it was me, I'd take photos over a lot of things. Just my opinion.
> 
> Avas_mom congrats on Team Blue. I'm so excited to be having a little boy now that my shock is over. Sweet little baby boys :cloud9:.
> 
> I think I might have experienced a Braxton Hick thingy. I'd love some insight. Twice I've woken from sleep in the past two weeks feeling a charley-horse type cramp only in my lower back and lower belly that lasts maybe until the count of 10. First time it scared me and felt bad, last night I just accepted it would end and tried to relax and it was better. Are these Braxton hicks?


I don't think Braxton hicks have ever woken me from sleep this early on, but certainly do later on lol... I have frequent times when my entire bump goes brick hard and I feel slight cramping, lasts seconds then goes. I get it frequently after sex lol- and strangely enough I get excited about it as it shows my uterus remembers what to do lol xxx



Mark&Annie said:


> Haven't been on B&B much with this pregnancy so far, but was with my first two. Hi!
> I'm expecting a little girl 10th March :D

Welcome and congrats on your little girl :cloud9: xx How is your pregnancy treating you?


----------



## donnarobinson

I never got one braxton hicks with my son ! 
I new he would be late and I I'd be inducded call it instinct lol x 
Welcome and congrtz on team :pink: x


----------



## Eltjuh

I never felt any braxton hicks with Lucas either... I had it once though where I had really bad cramps, but they were pretty constant! I had to lay down in the shower/bath and have the head of the shower spray on my belly! That was the only thing that would relieve it!


----------



## LaDY

Hi ladies...hope you are all well... 

We got some fantastic news today!...we are team pink!! So exciting! 

And you were all right...I have a anterior placenta...this is why I haven't felt as many kicks as I did with my son! xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woohoo congrats on team pink!





Oh that does sound like the hicks going on..i had them from 28 weeks on and had preterm labor from 32-38 weeks but only dilated 3cms by the time i was induced at 38 weeks.


----------



## wavescrash

JessesGirl29 said:


> Waves - take this with a grain of salt because I'm a woman who just isn't into weddings or getting married (much to the shame of my parents and grandparents:winkwink:) but I think photography is such a special thing that captures a moment of life you will never have back that maybe you could look on making a 'cut' to something in the wedding to justify that expense for both photoshoots. If it was me, I'd take photos over a lot of things. Just my opinion.
> 
> Avas_mom congrats on Team Blue. I'm so excited to be having a little boy now that my shock is over. Sweet little baby boys :cloud9:.
> 
> I think I might have experienced a Braxton Hick thingy. I'd love some insight. Twice I've woken from sleep in the past two weeks feeling a charley-horse type cramp only in my lower back and lower belly that lasts maybe until the count of 10. First time it scared me and felt bad, last night I just accepted it would end and tried to relax and it was better. Are these Braxton hicks?

For me, Braxton-Hicks feels like a very uncomfortable tightening/pressure-feeling in my belly/uterus. I don't know how better to describe it because it's not like a cramping and it's not always painful (though sometimes it can be) but very, very uncomfortable. When I feel it happening and I touch my bump, my uterus is rock solid.

And my photographer said I could substitute our engagement session (included in the package I chose) for any other sort of portrait session (maternity, newborn, family, etc) but I really want an engagement session. My wedding will only happen once as well so I don't want to skimp out on that package by any means. I'm a HUGE photo-lover. I take pictures regularly (amateur photog). Make prints of everything as well as ordering photo books. I just love having tons of pictures and just want them all (maternity, newborn, family, engagement, wedding, etc) lol.


----------



## BaniVani

Had the ultrasound today. I told the tech beforehand that we didn't want to know the sex etc. She asked, " what would you guys like?". I said we want a girl and she replied, " looks like you're going to have to try again". 

*So it's a boy*. Now I have this secret to keep until the baby is born. I wasn't too upset that she was so silly as to reveal the sex to me. I had this strong feeling it was going to be a boy anyway but geezzzzzzz...she couldn't keep her mouth shut. I'm not telling the hubby I know.


----------



## wavescrash

I would complain to the manager of the facility she works at for ruining that for you :(


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi 

aww sorry Banivani ... but congrats on your little boy ...

I also get braxton hicks where my belly is solid it happens especially when laying on my back ...

I discovered last night that I can no longer sleep on my back or tummy its just way too uncomfortable ...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Banivani - congrats on your boy Hun, but I would complain too - I would have been momentarily delighted to find out pink or blue last week, but only momentarily as I don't want to know for a reason. Will u e able to keep it from ur hubby? xx
My friend told her sonographer she did not want to know, and he badgered her into it, said she must find out, had to prepare etc .... she relented but is now so disappointed that she knows; although delighted to be having a boy xx

laDY congrats on your girl, so pleased for you xxx
xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girlsm hope ur all ok.. 
Got to take a wee sample down to the doctors day! Fingers crossed my uti has gone , I'm shattered my little boy was so unsettled last night , 
Any1 find times goes slower since they've had there scan ? 
This pregnancy has flew by for me bt seems to have stopped now lol! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck Donna


----------



## loulabump

Not been around for a few days, been very busy. My sons 3rd birthday yesterday and we had such a good day. He got up this morning and came right down to play some more with his new toys. So nice to see him having fun although his toy of choice for today is his toot-toot stuff - between us and the rest of my family he now has the entire range and its giving me a headache! All these vtech cars singing about what a good car/cement mixer/ambulance they are! Think I may have to invest in some ear plugs :)

Congrats to everyone who has had good scans and found out genders while I've been away - my anatomy is on November 5th and now officially less than a week away. Excited to see baby again although irrationally paranoid she might have sprouted boy parts since I last saw her :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: my son has the whole toot toot range aswell.... Well, he's missing the trainstation and building site at the moment, but that's on his xmas list! 
It all started with my in-laws buying him the garage (just randomly as a present for no reason)... and then we realised there's so much more to get we just kept getting him bits for xmas and his birthday! 
If you think they're too loud btw.... I thought they were way too loud, we put celotape over the holes that the sound comes out. It helps A LOT!!!! 

BaniVani, sorry you found out what you're having when you didn't want to!! I don't think I'd be able to keep it from my hubby! Especially if you're out in the shops, you know that you shouldn't be looking at girls clothes, but he doesn't! So good luck to you!! :winkwink: And congrats on team :blue:

And LaDy, congrats on team :pink:


----------



## Bexter81

But what if the sonographer made a silly comment and it doesnt actually mean a boy. Did they confirm it afterwards? X


----------



## Bexter81

During my scan I said I think its a boy and she said well he has his hand on its bits so it probably is but she didn't know xx


----------



## DecemberWait

Wow BaniVani I would definitely report her to her supervisor. How ridiculous that she told you when you clearly stated that you did NOT want to know! WTF!!! Not cool :( Congrats on having a boy though :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well had my 22 week midwife appointment today -all went well, heard our little bubs heart beat sounded fab <3 . Measuring right for dates, BP and urine perfect, and got my next appointment booked for 28week check and GTT at beginning of December.

OMG 28weeks, next appointment I will be third trimester, down to double figures on my countdown and in the last few weeks of work prior to maternity leave. Yay!!!!

I got my MatB1 today too -for any UK ladies, what date did yours have on it? My midwife forgot to put week of expected confinement. Is it the Sunday preceding your due date, your actual due date or the Sunday after? Looks like it should be the Sunday before, and am wondering if I could lie a bit and put the Sunday after, play dumb lol, means I have to work an extra week but with my baby's coming late maybe would not be a bad thing haha

Was looking forward to leaving on the 5th Jan though, so dunno.

I was so sore at the end of my shift this morning, could hardly lift my legs off the floor Owie!!!!! :nope::nope: So don't know if I will make it to either 5th or 12th January. Feels okay now though after resting, and saw physio today -wasted an hour of my life :wacko: - never done anything and couldn't tell me anything I didn't already know from last pregnancy. But at least I have been now.

Hope everyone else is doing well today xxx


----------



## LaDY

Banivani...im sorry, how unprofessional and unthoughtful of your them! :hugs: 

Thanks for all of your kind words :hugs: im still in disbelief I am having a girl... 

when did you all start your shopping? I actually bought my first item of clothing today...but I have a question... 

I got a little cardigan 3-6months however by the time the baby is that age it will be June/July...should I change it for 0-3 months? As im sure I will need a little cardigan when she is coming home?


----------



## wannabubba#4

LaDY said:


> Banivani...im sorry, how unprofessional and unthoughtful of your them! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for all of your kind words :hugs: im still in disbelief I am having a girl...
> 
> when did you all start your shopping? I actually bought my first item of clothing today...but I have a question...
> 
> I got a little cardigan 3-6months however by the time the baby is that age it will be June/July...should I change it for 0-3 months? As im sure I will need a little cardigan when she is coming home?

Where do you live lol? Here is Scotland I will need cardigans all year round I would imagine haha - even in summer it can be very cold lol. But yeah, you could change for a smaller size for bringing baby home. Here, 0-3months tends to be from about 9/10 lbs and up (above 4 kg I think) so maybe get a newborn size for going home xxx

I never really bought anything until after our 20w scan but since then have bought quite a few things -cloth nappies, scratch mitts, hats, newborn vests and sleepsuits and a snowsuit, some 0-3month vests and sleepsuits, a Moses basket (bassinet) baby bath, towels, sheets etc. Want to get a bouncer chair and some little cardigans and then will probably wait until after he/she is here to get more stuff, once we know whether boy or girl xxx:hugs:


----------



## LaDY

Hi wannabubba...hope you are well :hugs: xxx

I am in Yorkshire in the UK...its funny as we don't have much of a summer either...but once I bought it I thought it may be wiser to get things for when she is born rather than for when she is older (for now anyway!)...I honestly don't know where to to start! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

LaDY said:


> Hi wannabubba...hope you are well :hugs: xxx
> 
> I am in Yorkshire in the UK...its funny as we don't have much of a summer either...but once I bought it I thought it may be wiser to get things for when she is born rather than for when she is older (for now anyway!)...I honestly don't know where to to start! xx

My babies were all big growers lol so were all in 3-6 months much earlier than I would have imagined. My youngest was into 3-6month at only5/6 weeks old (he was my biggest baby though, although still only an average 8lb6) Don't buy too much newborn tiny or 0-3month in my experience, it all looks so cute that small but if you have a bigger baby it will maybe not get worn. And you will get bought tonnes of stuff likely lol - people love buying for babies xx

At the same time my smallest baby was 7lb 4, so not tiny and his newborn outfits drowned him for a few days :haha::haha: xxx it is hard cos we just don't know til they get here - I reckon if I go late again I could have a 9lb-er this time lol, no tiny cute stuff for me haha


----------



## donnarobinson

My son was 9lb 5oz ! Bt he didn't seem that big to me , he was in 0-3 tho. Lil fatty. I've got my 24 week midwife appointment next thursday :) then ill see her at 28 weeks I think.. 
Can't believe its my V day next week alredi! :) 
So exciting ! I was cleaning up today finally sat down and baby chad gave me a good few kicks as if to say rest now mummy :) x


----------



## Shabutie

Hi Girls,

Wow everyone seems so far ahead lol

I was in hospital over the weekend and on monday with suspected kidney stones and a kidney infection. Although they dont think there is anything to worry about atm, just have to make sure i dont get in alot of pain, otherwise I have to go back in for a scan on my kidneys. Only plus side was we got a quick scan to make sure baby is alright. Unfortunatly baby wasnt in a good position to tell the sex, otherwise they would have. Bit of a bummer, but only got 16 more days and its scan day!


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats on the team pinks and blues, sorry that your tech was bad and told you Banivani, I would speak to their supervisor!

We went to Disneyland for the last time today until after Aiden is at least 6-7 months old... so about a year from now, I got a bit bumped around by some rude guests and Aiden was quiet all day, even when we got home I barely felt kicks. I know it was silly to get anxious over, I only got a little pushed but any sudden jolts seem to spook me lately. I napped when we got home because I was exhausted and he was still quiet.... He must have been saving all the kicks from today for now, I swear he is trying to hatch through my tummy! it's all kicks and hard thumps lol.

I think when I do a lot of walking it settles him too, he was super quiet when we walked around a lot last week too. my Ob had said something about when you're more active they are quieter, when you relax they go to town kind of thing, especially when you lay down. That would definitely explain him being a night owl!


----------



## BaniVani

DecemberWait said:


> Wow BaniVani I would definitely report her to her supervisor. How ridiculous that she told you when you clearly stated that you did NOT want to know! WTF!!! Not cool :( Congrats on having a boy though :)

Thank you... I'm having mixed feelings today. I really wanted a surprise but I'm not going to let this spoil the adventure. What's done is done and now I'm just contemplating on telling my husband ...What do you gals think? Would you keep the secret? I feel bad for not telling him that I know and I'd feel bad if I told him--he has been so determined to want a surprise. :shrug::baby:


----------



## BaniVani

Bexter81 said:


> But what if the sonographer made a silly comment and it doesnt actually mean a boy. Did they confirm it afterwards? X

That would have been nice however, *she clearly pointed out his penis* even though I honestly wasn't excited at seeing it. I guess I was so hyped on finding out on the day I was in labor. I'll make sure my second pregnancy will be a surprise. Now I just have to decide on telling or not telling the hubby who's in Italy right now :shrug:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I would tell my partner banvani but I'm not good with secrets and I'm sure if he knew I new he wud want to no. 

23 weeks today :) and stil a papaya :( lol! Hopefully a new fruit next week.. ! 

On the plus side 1 week and its my v day! X whoopp x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Banivani - I think my hubby would want to know if I did -and I would be scared that I would let slip to him by accident, or worse still to someone else! I know he would be mad if anyone else we knew, found out before him. But then if he is adamant he wants a surprise at the birth and you can be sure of not telling him or letting it slip to anyone else then maybe that is the best option. I would tell him you know though and let him make up his own mind xxx

Donna -woop week23 boo still a papaya haha -although to be honest, fruits differ in size SO much that really it is a bit of a nonsense haha, last week I ate a banana that was about 12 inches long and today a tiny wee 4 inch one haha

I am excited for w24 too, I want to be viable too lol xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa I was thinking the same !! Ino its exciting not long at all. I've just put all my shopping away now sat down 4 five mins I've got a splitting headache , my cranberry juice has come so gna drink tha.. I hope I don't get a call 2moz saying my water infections stil there x 
I also can't wait to be down to double figures! 20 days and it'll be 99 days to go ! Wow !


wannabubba#4 said:


> Banivani - I think my hubby would want to know if I did -and I would be scared that I would let slip to him by accident, or worse still to someone else! I know he would be mad if anyone else we knew, found out before him. But then if he is adamant he wants a surprise at the birth and you can be sure of not telling him or letting it slip to anyone else then maybe that is the best option. I would tell him you know though and let him make up his own mind xxx
> 
> Donna -woop week23 boo still a papaya haha -although to be honest, fruits differ in size SO much that really it is a bit of a nonsense haha, last week I ate a banana that was about 12 inches long and today a tiny wee 4 inch one haha
> 
> I am excited for w24 too, I want to be viable too lol xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

Donna i think Papaya for 2 more weeks still LOL it sucks to get to the weeks where the fruits dont change

I think I have a UTI as well i went to the loo 4 times last night and this morning my wee hurt ... 

Im gonna try and go to dr tomorrow as im off but I have been drinking water and cranberry juice today ...


----------



## Eltjuh

BaniVani said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Wow BaniVani I would definitely report her to her supervisor. How ridiculous that she told you when you clearly stated that you did NOT want to know! WTF!!! Not cool :( Congrats on having a boy though :)
> 
> Thank you... I'm having mixed feelings today. I really wanted a surprise but I'm not going to let this spoil the adventure. What's done is done and now I'm just contemplating on telling my husband ...What do you gals think? Would you keep the secret? I feel bad for not telling him that I know and I'd feel bad if I told him--he has been so determined to want a surprise. :shrug::baby:Click to expand...

I personally don't think I'd be able to keep it from my husband.... And I think he'd be kind of annoyed if he found out afterwards that I knew for months and didn't tell him.
What you COULD do is tell him that they accidentally told you at the scan and ask him if he wants to know or not. That way you're not keeping it a secret that you know and he can decide for himself whether he wants to know or not. He can even think about it for a couple of days if he wants to find out.


----------



## J_Lynn

I would definitely tell your hubby ASAP. We tried to keep our pregnancy a secret and the day we told my stepdaughter, we all went into the room and we were waiting for the Doppler - well the nurse walked in and the first thing she said was "so do you want a little brother or sister?" And she totally told her instead of us telling her....it was the first horrible thing that happened in regards to telling my SD. So I would tell him so that a doctor or nurse doesn't slip up and tell him for you! lol


----------



## BaniVani

Thank you so much for your responses! Very helpful. I swear I woke up just now and the first thing I thought of was the little man growing in my stomach! ;) It's 4pm in Italy and I've decided to call the hubby and ask him if he wants to know. Some of you mentioned him finding out from someone else the sex--that would be horrible. So, I'm going to give him the option of knowing or not.

Thanks ladies! Here's to another beautiful day of being pregnant and increasing our fruit sizes :)

PS. *J_Lynn :* Can't believe it happened to you too in that way!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah I was going to say I'd tell him what happened and the scan and that you know what it is and give him the option.


----------



## ClaireJ23

Had my appointment with the 'Birth Choices' team today. They are 100% keen on me having VBAC and will do everything possible to help that happen. They quoted a 70-80% likelihood of success figure and will go for VBAC even if i need an induction. I also have the option of a water birth which I didn't think was possible, so a very positive appointment.


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClaireJ23 said:


> Had my appointment with the 'Birth Choices' team today. They are 100% keen on me having VBAC and will do everything possible to help that happen. They quoted a 70-80% likelihood of success figure and will go for VBAC even if i need an induction. I also have the option of a water birth which I didn't think was possible, so a very positive appointment.

Brill news -sounds like a great team you have there -xx :hugs: PMA you will get your VBAC xxx


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies I finally have uploaded a scan photo of our lil guy :)



Bani Vani that is terrible that she did that and it is great that you will give your husband the option to know or not.

Congrats on being team :blue:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok ladies. 
Chad has had a quiet , he hasn't moved that much.. I've just come to bed , lay here and he's moving away , I can see him moving under my skin he actully made it stick out :) x


----------



## azure girl

I have a scan date! November 20th! :) I'm so excited!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just fell down the stairs :( really hurt my foot , I didn't hit my belly bt I'm scared :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> I've just fell down the stairs :( really hurt my foot , I didn't hit my belly bt I'm scared :(

If you are worried hun, phone your midwife -should be fine if you never hit your belly, baby is quite well protected in there but if you are concerned then best to get checked out xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Avas mum gorgeous scan pic - he is so cute

Azuregirl -not long until the 20th xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun he's been moving . But I mite go to be checked anyway, I think I've gotta go a n e for my foot its so sore :( bruised and swolen x


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd ring your gp and see if you can get an appointment for today, rather than going to a&e. It always takes forever at a&e! That way you can also bring up both points (of your foot and your fall)


----------



## LisK

Ugh I had a scan today (waiting on the results now) and baby is footling breech. NOT COOL, BABY!


----------



## waiting4damon

LisK: breech presentation=:( . Isn't it too early to be concerned about position in utero? Or do the babies make their decision to be head first or feet first this early and stay that way?!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wouldn't worry LisK -there is loads of time and room yet, baby can still do somersaults and will be head up, head down and transverse many times before there is not enough room to manoeuvre xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I wouldn't worry about baby's position yet either.... At my 20 week scan he was breech at first but then later on he flipped and was transverse.... and also face up and then face down... so there's definitely still plenty of room to move around and turn the right way up (or down :winkwink:)
Apparently there are even babies that turn around just before you go into labour or like a couple of days before!


----------



## LisK

More news out of the scan ... pressure is on the high end of normal in one part of the baby's heart, so I have to go back at 30 weeks for another echo. They told me not to worry, but that's kind of a silly thing to say to a pregnant chick.


----------



## wannabubba#4

LisK said:


> More news out of the scan ... pressure is on the high end of normal in one part of the baby's heart, so I have to go back at 30 weeks for another echo. They told me not to worry, but that's kind of a silly thing to say to a pregnant chick.

...and just hearing those words ' don't worry' makes us worry more xx:hugs:

but honestly try not to worry lol :blush:

thinking of you and bubs take it easy xx


----------



## Disneylovers

Pregnancy paranoia much? My hubby works at LAX in Tom Bradley International Terminal, this morning I woke up to kicks from Aiden then a slew of text messages praying for us at this time, complete panic set in and I turned the tv on to see there were shootings in the terminal next door to hubby's. I knew in my mind that he was safe and just on lockdown where they have no phone signal. 

I had posted in here before that he's been suffering with a relapse of bells palsy (facial nerves get pinched either from high stress raising his blood pressure or by the chickenpox/cold sore virus, where his eye and lips droop on the right side of his face). Anyway he was supposed to turn in FMLA paperwork today for that just to protect himself in case he needed to take time off work, so part of my brain had panic from knowing that he might have been walking across to where their admin is located. 

Hubby called about half an hour ago finally to let me know he was ok, just no signal, on lockdown and rushed off their feet with the work phone ringing off the hook. Just bugged me that my rational brain was taken over by such panic, If I had thought about it, their admin is open way earlier and he would have gone over towards the beginning of his shift at 4.45am. Hubby knew he was safe where he was and was more worried about me worrying and affecting baby... he's happily kicking away at my elbow as it rests next to bump as I type!

My thoughts and prayers go out to the officer fatally shot and those injured as well as their families. Such a scary close to home day, I can't imagine what they are going through


----------



## Avas_mum

Oh that would have been so scary Disney even if rationally you knew he was ok. Good to hear he is fine :flower:

Im sure everything will be fine with bubs Donna, but worth getting checked. 

I have my midwife appointment on Tuesday to go over details of my anatomy scan. We were told at scan everything looked good, so I am feeling reasonably relaxed so far. I have just changed midwife also which was a bit awkward, my old midwife was quite rude towards me as I am not stick thin. Our lil one was barely talked about and I felt like I was constantly at a Jenny Craig meeting even though I still have not gained any weight from my pre preg weight. I would not class myself as obese or anything just a curvy lady :haha: But relieved I have changed as now I am feeling much more excited and positive about this pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## Disneylovers

I tripped and stubbed toes, hit my knees etc several times and each time it's been right before a scan and baby has been fine so I am sure your's is safe and sound too donna :) I hope your foot is ok though, having had years of foot pain and it getting worse whilst being pregnant (hello added weight), I know that it's not fun.

My thoughts are with you LisaK, Do they not know pregnancy makes us worry all the more over things they think are not that big of a worry. I do hope your 30wk scan has some positive results!

^I meant to put that earlier but my brain was so not in the right frame of mind. Hubby has been calling me from the terminal private line off and on, they are stuck there for a good while yet, hubby is usually home by now and it's going to be a few more hours at least till he can leave the airport, let alone navigate through the closed streets


----------



## Eltjuh

Avas_mum said:


> Oh that would have been so scary Disney even if rationally you knew he was ok. Good to hear he is fine :flower:
> 
> Im sure everything will be fine with bubs Donna, but worth getting checked.
> 
> I have my midwife appointment on Tuesday to go over details of my anatomy scan. We were told at scan everything looked good, so I am feeling reasonably relaxed so far. I have just changed midwife also which was a bit awkward, my old midwife was quite rude towards me as I am not stick thin. Our lil one was barely talked about and I felt like I was constantly at a Jenny Craig meeting even though I still have not gained any weight from my pre preg weight. I would not class myself as obese or anything just a curvy lady :haha: But relieved I have changed as now I am feeling much more excited and positive about this pregnancy :winkwink:

haha my midwife made me laugh... as she runs a group for weight management during pregnancy and told me I could come too cause my bmi is 30.... thought it was kind of ironic seeing she was a LOT bigger than me!! 
She doesn't seem like the nicest person, kinda wish I hadn't moved so I could maybe have my old midwives, they were great! (though the one that booked me in there wasn't too nice either, she was the one who delivered my son and when - in labour - I said I couldn't do it she said to me: well, who's gonna do it then?! You have to do it!!! :growlmad: And it came out really snarky.... didn't think that was very nice considering I was in labour and ofcourse I knew I had to do it!)


Disneylovers, sorry to hear you had such a worry!! If I was in your situation I would've been worried too!! Even if you could think rationally I'd probably still be freaking out!! 
Good to hear he's ok though!!! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok. Chad was moving about as usual all day yday, so I was just monitoring him. I couldn't get no1 to have my son to go in to get him checked bt I didn't hurt my belly and no bleeding and he's moving so that's good yeh ? Apart of me stil wants to get him checked out bt that's just to tell me what I already no and he's fine .. 
My foots stil sore and bruised but ill live lol. Can't believe I slipped I don't even no how I did it ? 
Ella my midwife was so lovely when I was pregnant with my son I had the same one all the way thru barr one appointment when she was away. I was sad the ay she discharged me , :( 

When I was in labour tho one midwife said to me stop being so dramatic ! Oh I was fuming ! I bet she didn't have kids. I was a mess in labour tho its hurt me. Was horrendous ha! 

This time I've seen 2 midwifes I think there not as nice or helpful. When I ring them just basically try fob me of to triage x


----------



## Avas_mum

I had this midwife with my daughter and she was not like that at all the first time and I am basically the same size. That was 7 years ago so obviously something in that time has changed and is not me :winkwink:

Oh well I am loving the new midwife now that I have...she is a bigger lady but very realistic with everything and as she said she believes she is dealing with adults who can make decisions for themselves which suits me as I dont need to be treated like I dont know how to eat healthy foods. I was going to be referred to a specialist and was going to be having growth scans from 28 weeks as because I have a BMI of 30. In short I will not be having to go through all that now as my new midwife thinks that is ridiculous as I am not high risk.

On a happier note I am so excited for tomorrow as we are having our gender reveal party.:happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

My midwife has never once said anything about my weigh to me ,
She refered me to healthy eating but only because I asked as I am petrified of getting fat. I haven't been yet tho. 
My bmi was 32 wen I got pregnant , but with the stone and half I lost it dropped to 28/29 , no idea what it is now ! 
Aww exciting 4 the gender reveal hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

I had 2 different midwives in clinic when I was pregnant with Lucas, they worked together... And when I went into labour I saw about 5 different midwives cause it took so long! Got in at 8pm saturday night and didn't have him till 7.30pm sunday night! And when we got into hospital they were just about to change shifts...

I'll just have the 1 midwife for clinics this time though! Which is quite nice, but so far I'm not really liking her too much.... I'll give her a chance though!

I'm kinda scared of gaining too much weight. They say only to gain upto 20lbs when your bmi is 30. I've gained about 9 now. So I can only gain max of 11 now! 
Hoping the breastfeeding will help more this time, it didn't seem to do anything for me last time!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I ha loads of midwifes wne I was in labour ! I was In delievery from 9pm ish sunday night til 3.30pm monday evening 
Was wen he was born ! 
13 and half hours in labour from when they broke my waters! Was hard! 

I don't know how my I've gained . I went to weigh myself and they wudnt come on. My son keeps picking them up hope he hasn't broke them . Lol. 

Or maybe it was a sign not to upset myself ha x 
I didn't gain a lot with my son. I was al bump. But it was after I got fat lol. I was 10stone when I met my oh. :( ha gone r the days of being skinny . I'm considering breast feeding this time . I don't no tho I think ill probz end up bottle feeding again. My son was just fine on it x


Eltjuh said:


> I had 2 different midwives in clinic when I was pregnant with Lucas, they worked together... And when I went into labour I saw about 5 different midwives cause it took so long! Got in at 8pm saturday night and didn't have him till 7.30pm sunday night! And when we got into hospital they were just about to change shifts...
> 
> I'll just have the 1 midwife for clinics this time though! Which is quite nice, but so far I'm not really liking her too much.... I'll give her a chance though!
> 
> I'm kinda scared of gaining too much weight. They say only to gain upto 20lbs when your bmi is 30. I've gained about 9 now. So I can only gain max of 11 now!
> Hoping the breastfeeding will help more this time, it didn't seem to do anything for me last time!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm the weight now I was at the end of my last pregnancy so will be the heaviest I've ever been once I've had him but will deal with it after I've put on 4lbs and am 21 weeks bump is very small too at the moment if you didn't knows you wouldn't believe I'm as far gone as I am


----------



## donnarobinson

I was 13stone 8 afta cj was born , I was 13stone 4 afta I'd lost al that weight at the start I have no idea what I am now .. 
Aww my bumps huge bt I tend to just be all bump x


----------



## loulabump

I have no idea how much weight I've gained.. I haven't been tracking at all but I do feel like I've gained a lot :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

I wasn't really checking my weight either, I just had to weigh myself for my appointment the other day (well, about 3 weeks ago now!) and noticed I'd lost about 3lbs since I got weighed at the doctor's when we registered!


----------



## Avas_mum

I found breastfeeding really helped....I breastfed for about 9 months with Ava and then once I stopped I put on weight:( I will be very careful this time, not to let that happen again. I also think it will be different this time as I will have 2 kiddies I will be running around after and I will pretty much be going straight into playing netball for my club about 6 weeks after giving birth. 

Here in NZ we typically just have the one midwife for clinics and birth unless they are away or delivering someone elses baby, but they alway have a back up they call on if that is the case :)

I just baked a nice big blue banana ring cake as I will fill the middle of the cake with blue sweets, then ice the whole cake with choc icing. Will be so relieved once everyone knows what we are having....its hard work keeping the secret!


----------



## azure girl

Awesome fun Avas_mum! We will keep the gender a secret for 5 days! It's gonna be maddening! :) 
My last appointment (Halloween), I was up 10 lbs, pretty much where the doctor wants me. But, I had a bmi of 19, so I have at least 15 lbs to gain by delivery.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Hi ladies, just checking in, hope u are all well! :)

22 weeks tomorrow and my belly really popped!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi nikki hope ur ok :) 

Hope the rest of ur girls are ok to x


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies gender reveal was so much fun...thought I would post a photo:)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi Ladies <3

Avas mum -your reveal looked fun and pics are great xx

I had a really hard shift at work yesterday, SPD pain kicked in 2 hours into a 13 hr shift :( but I am determined to make it as far as possible; until I start to become a liability I suppose -there are many occasions on an ICU when speed and agility on your feet are upmost :(

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u donna. Hope ur feeling better today try and rest as much as u can x


----------



## donnarobinson

I don'tno if babies big enough yet but my ribs are killing I'm sure he's under there. I've been having kicks high iup to. 
And today I saw him completly stick what looked like his bum out ! Stayed there 4 ages ! X


----------



## ruby83

Looks like fun Avas_mum! Cute cake!


----------



## ruby83

I had gastro yesterday, was sick all day! Rang my OB because I was worried about bub and she said that as long as I am drinking I wont need to come into hospital and not to worry about eating if I couldn't. I managed to drink a litre of hydralite throughout the day very very slowly and today I am feeling fine so trying to eat lots of nutritious things! I forgot how much it sucks to vomit- really feel for the ladies who suffered terrible morning sickness in first trimester!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Anyone else getting very bad braxton hicks yet? Im 22 weeks and was out shopping w mil today and omg i had bh's literally every 2 mins for 20 mins straight that i had to bend over ... I hope i dont start this earlier than last time! I had very strong braxton hicks w dd1 starting at 28 weeks... I was 1cm at 32 week check ( which is normal for some)... By 37 weeks i was 2cm, so i am not worried about her coming early or anything, but god, this seems so early.... Starts at the bottom and hardens all the way to the top of my belly.....talk about ow!


----------



## wavescrash

I've been getting them a lot for the last few weeks, especially when I have to go to the bathroom (not always when I have to go that bad either.) Some nights I've had them last for awhile, some nights I only get 1 or 2. Some nights they're very uncomfortable, bordering on painful and some nights they're just annoying. I figure I'm getting more/stronger ones because this is my 3rd.


----------



## Avas_mum

Hey ladies yea was such a fun day :) Ouch I cant even remember having them with DD but then it was 7 years ago. Apart from the morning sickness and complete exhaustion I have been pretty lucky this time.

Back at work today after the weekend and I could have just slept all day... I was so tired after our gender reveal. Excited to see my new midwife in a couple of days..and have started organising my parental leave at work which is really exciting. I am planning on having my last day Feb 14th which will be a month before my due date. Hopefully I will be able to come back part time when I return after a year:) it is starting to get real now :happydance:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

hope all of you and your babies on board are doing good :flower:

I do get braxton hicks but its not so bad yet ... I however have the worst heartburn since yesterday and hardly slept last night :nope:

I had my gender scan on Saturday and this baby is so stubborn ... the consultant struggled for 45minutes to get baby to co-operate ... 

what do u ladies think our baby is?
 



Attached Files:







IMG01097-20131104-0643.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6









IMG01098-20131104-0643.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok. I didn't get braxton hicks with my son and haven't this time yet .. 
Can't believe its my v day this week! :D !! 3 more days! :) x 
I think a boy! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

Donna why do u think so LOL

we got told 80% chance of a girl ... we dont know for sure yet


----------



## donnarobinson

No idea haa! Just guessed! Aww a little girl :) bless. She's shy x


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL I hope its right coz Im so scared to shop for a girl and find out later its a boy ...


----------



## HappyHome

Hi everyone, long time no BnB.
Kids back at school bar MK so got a bit of time today to catch up and reply.

I had my VBAC appointment, midwife who I saw couldnt believe I was even there. So she signed me off that and my consultant appointment too. She said once I have the late placenta placement scan then they should be seeing me. So I'm happy about that. No MW appointment until the 12th of Dec now, but I have my GTT on the 9th of December so not looking forward to that one.

Baby bump has grown but not to the extent that I look like a nice pregnant lady, just fatter. Which is annoying me now. I want to have a baby bump.


----------



## loulabump

awww blessed sounds like you have a very shy baby in there! are you having any more scans or is that it now til little miss or mr is born? I think it looks like it may be a girl from the shot but im no expert xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

I have my appointment with my OB tomorrow and he does scans at every appointment but he wouldnt guess last time Im hoping he can tell me tomorrow ... if not I'd have to wait until my 3d scan sometime in Dec or early Jan ...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessed -hope you find out for sure at your next scan xx

Nikki -I have BH quite frequently - they aren't generally too sore but after DTD I always get painful ones lol -makes me feel good that my uterus knows what to do lol - I had them this early last 2 pregnancies too xx And at my sweep with last baby at 40+weeks I was 3-4 cm dilated membranes bulging and still went 14 days overdue and had to be induced lol

Donna Yay for V week -me too!! Cannot wait for that lovely milestone

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino donna! :) whoop. Exciting ! Next will be 3rd tri ! Can't believe were almost there!! 

I can actuli see chad rolling about under my skin now! He's gna be a big boy like his brother! 

When I was inducded 10 days over due I was a measley 1cm dialted ha! I had the pessary at 11am ish! I got it took out around 4pm as I was getting strong contractions quickly ! I was around 3cm,, I had my waters broke at 12am monday morning and was 3/4cm .. He wasn't born til 3.30pm but I was psuhing 4 a good two hours! The hardest 2 hours of my life! I'm praying 4 a easier labour cuz I'm terrified ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

second births are almost always easier Donna xx

xx


----------



## waiting4damon

HappyHome--If you don't mind me asking; what were the circumstances of the csection that you had? Were you induced? Was it failure to descend or to dilate? 
My MD is discouraging me quite a bit from my chances at VBAC success.

My first birth, I was 41w3d, induced with pitocin drip for 24 hours, reached full dilation...documentation from labor and delivery records and the OR list fetal failure to descent in pelvis as reason for csection. 

My MD is trying to tell me that if the first baby could not descend in the pelvis, that the second baby will "not fit" either. Do you think there is any truth to this?

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Donnarob omg i pushed for almost 2 hrs too! Lol talk about exhausting...i kept saying, omg im so tired just giveme a c section please i cant do this lmao.... But thats when they realized baby was distressed and cord was wrapped twice and i had to have the episiotomy! But wow once their out your like, good god thank god lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Nikki yeh I was crying saying I can't do it , u need to give me a section!! 
I was just pushing and pushing ! 
That ring of fire ! Ohh burns like hell ha! 
Yeh in the end they cut me to and uno he was out 2 pushes later !! I wish they wuda cut me way b4 . Bt they didn't stitch me rite and my stitches fell out the next day! 
Yeh once there out its relief aint it :) 
Hard but worth it but I swore never again lol x


----------



## Eltjuh

I pushed for about 2 hours aswell, they were talking about helping me with ventouse or forceps and gave me a drip to get my contractions starting up again, cause they kinda died down! And my MIL said: you don't want them to help you!! So I was like that: You're coming out NOW!! Pushed a bit more and he came out!! :thumbup: I think most of my problem was him having his hand on his face!


----------



## loulabump

I feel so sorry for you girls... the pushing part of my labour was an absolute breeze. I had the epidural, went to sleep and got woken up when it was time to push! No pain at all and one hour to get him out :)

Having said that parts of my labour were nightmarish so I'm hoping this time for the whole thing to go smoothly but babies do seem to like to keep things interesting!


----------



## Waiting4bb

The pushing was also the easy part for me. It took about an hour. The labor though not so much... terrible back pain. Hoping this time around we all have it easier!


----------



## wavescrash

My first I pushed a little over an hour because I didn't know HOW to push. They cut me and we're wanting to use a vacuum. I didn't want that so I managed to push her out myself. My second I knew how to push (push like you're pooping) and it only took maybe 20 minutes? It was pretty easy and they let me tear a little. She was even sunny-side up. I'm hoping for as easy a delivery this next time.


----------



## donnarobinson

I had the epidural to , ! Wish I never ! It slowed my labour right down,it fell out & had to have it re done and it gave me terrible back pain since it was fab wen it worked , bt it wore of and the pushing stage was hell. My contractions were all in my back to. Bt I found pushing the hardest part x


----------



## LaDY

You lucky ladiees reaching V-Day!!...i am so excited for you, can't wait to be there too :) 

Ladies who have had VBAC appointments...how did you get them? Did you ask, were you referred? xx


----------



## LisK

loulabump said:


> I feel so sorry for you girls... the pushing part of my labour was an absolute breeze. I had the epidural, went to sleep and got woken up when it was time to push! No pain at all and one hour to get him out :)

I had the exact same experience. Got the epidural. Took a nap. Woke up at 10 cm and pushed her out in under an hour. I didn't feel a thing. 

I'm actually scared about delivery this time around because I figure I can't have it so easy twice.


----------



## Avas_mum

Yea I had the good and the bad with my delivery...Ava was head down but facing the wrong way so was in labour for around 24 hours and only got to around 3cm. Went to the hospital and was put on a drip to speed things up, then was given an epidural and after that was great I did not feel a thing. I had about a 2 hour nap and woke up to being 10cm dialated also, then within 20 minutes she was out.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok. I'm tired! As always lol. I defo haven't got the burst of energy ur ment to get does that apply 2 1st time mums only lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

morning donna - yep seriously lacking energy here too :( and have a sore throat, sore head and my LO is poorly too. Was supposed to be going to the firework display tonight to, look like we wont be making it lol -too cold brrrrrrrrrrr anyway :)

So wish the nesting / energy burst would hit me too -have so much to do and no motivation to do it xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u donna. Hope ur feeling better soon and ur little boy :( 

Yeh were ment to be going to c fireworks but its so cold I dno if I wna go. I've just gave my son his breakfast and a nice warm hot choclate , gta wrap up warm and take him out shopping inabit .. I so cba lol. X


----------



## Eltjuh

We're going to see the fireworks tonight, Lucas loves it!!!! And we're going again on saturday, there's a bonfire and fireworks basically across the road from where my in-laws live so we're gonna go watch it with them!


----------



## HappyHome

waiting4damon said:


> HappyHome--If you don't mind me asking; what were the circumstances of the csection that you had? Were you induced? Was it failure to descend or to dilate?
> My MD is discouraging me quite a bit from my chances at VBAC success.
> 
> My first birth, I was 41w3d, induced with pitocin drip for 24 hours, reached full dilation...documentation from labor and delivery records and the OR list fetal failure to descent in pelvis as reason for csection.
> 
> My MD is trying to tell me that if the first baby could not descend in the pelvis, that the second baby will "not fit" either. Do you think there is any truth to this?
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.

My section was back in 2001, I had been in labour a long time (not induced) and at an internal examination I was 9cm but they discovered dd1 was complete breech and not moving anywhere, and she was getting distressed so they took me for a c-section. I had to be under general anaesthetic as the epidural failed.

In your circumstances if you have a particularly small pelvis it could be that baby wont fit, I'm no expert. 
I think my anxiety and stress comes from the shock of the emergency of it, whereas if I do end up with a section due to the placenta this time (wont know til 36wks) I hopefully will cope better as I will know what will happen. 
Though to be fair a section does scare the living poop out of me!

Good luck xx


----------



## HappyHome

LaDY said:


> You lucky ladiees reaching V-Day!!...i am so excited for you, can't wait to be there too :)
> 
> Ladies who have had VBAC appointments...how did you get them? Did you ask, were you referred? xx

My midwife referred me for mine. And you technically dont have to attend.

I went last week and we just went through why I had one, what my risks were for rupture if I have a VBAC. And she spoke about the differences between an emergency section and a planned one. It was interesting, but seeing as I've had 2 successful VBACs since I found the information was what I already knew. 
I do think its a great clinic though for those who faced a section first time without the forewarning.


----------



## JessesGirl29

I feel like pregnancy is catching up with me the past couple of days. Declined everything and stayed home all weekend and the babies kicks are now hurting when they hit certain spots. I feel like my belly and baby grew a lot overnight and I didn't catch up. Last night I started to get get pain at work beside my belly button so bad at one point I felt like I had to bend over when I walked. Baby was kicking me a lot there so I'm hoping it was stomach pain and not the start of SPD. I usually non stop at work, briskly walking everywhere and doing things fast and I think it's time I change my view on everything and SLOW down. As a FTM I can't imagine how tough this could get.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Very tired here too! Yesterday morning my dd took a nap at 9am, and i quickly vacuumed, did dishes, started laundry, and pulled dinner out, and lost all energy after that for the rest of the day!...thankfully she took another nap at 2:30p and we both passed put til 5:15! I woke up like omg its dark out and hubby walked in the door from work! Lol.... ZzzzzzZzzzzz


----------



## Waiting4bb

Good morning ladies. I feel you all. Not very energized here either. All I want to do is sleep! It is cold and snowy here which makes it even more challenging to go out. What are you all doing to help the days go by? Just keeping track of my 19 month old keeps me busy enough.  I'm going to sew a bunch of diaper covers this winter and sell them (if I get good enough) at our community birth center. My midwife also requested I make some cloth menstrual pads to sell as well. Should be fun!


----------



## loulabump

Hi everyone, just updating after my scan - been out all day and it has just not been a pleasant day for us at all.

It was discovered on the scan that our princess has cysts all over her right kidney. Am told this is very common but have been booked in for a more thorough scan on Friday to make sure there are no cysts anywhere else. On the bright side her kidney function seems normal (sonographer saw her empty a rather full bladder) so we know she is drinking and peeing normally. No other abnormalities were found, shes a real wriggler and her growth is perfect. The sonographer was lovely and so reassuring but of course noone wants to be told theres anything wrong. :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to hear that Loulabump!! 
Did they mention what usually tends to happen in this situation?? Do the cysts go on their own, would they need to be removed? Do they cause any dangers?? 
Hope everything will be ok for you in the end!! :hugs:


----------



## loulabump

Well apparently in some cases the kidney will continue to function as normal along with the cysts and sometimes it doesnt function at all but as long as the other kidney is functioning as it should be she will live a normal life. Many people have only one kidney and you wouldn't know so as far as things being wrong my only silver lining is that it is something common and very rarely proves to be a problem. I now have to hope that Fridays scan shows no other cysts anywhere else x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry about the news loula! Hope everything is ok!


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that Loulabump! 

I hear you Jessiesgirl about the bump growing and feeling uncomfortable! I feel like i have to eat teeny tiny amounts of food or else I feel like my whole insides are squashed! Belly is getting very uncomfortable now and is squashing my lungs so find myself sighing all the time. Cant imagine at this point how it feels when you have a full term bump!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh full term bump was painful for me, feet lodged in my ribs, headbutts to ur cervix, punches, stretching of the skin...waddling....fun times ahead.


----------



## Blessedbaby

good morning ladies

sorry about the cysts on your little princess loula :hugs:

so yesterday I had my normal OB check up ... and he did a scan ... my baby is big and looks so fat on the screen :cloud9: ... everything is measuring on track ... so I asked my doc if he could tell the gender as my baby again was not co-operating :nope: and he said no and he didnt want to guess but it looks like a boy as baby is on my left and boys normally lay on the left side ... :haha:

so we are confused now and have to wait for my 3D scan in Jan :haha:

this is a stubborn baby and kept giving doc his or her back ... 

so that is my little update


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Sorry about the cysts loula. 
Aww baby doesn't want u knowing the sex lol. Bless them :) 

I had the best nights sleep last night and I'm stil so tired !! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

:haha: donna

for now we decided to go with team :yellow:

Ella you can put me up as team yellow please ... if we change our minds in Jan to find out I will update everyone


----------



## donnarobinson

I was going to say maybe team yellow would be nice . I mean to wait all the time u may azwell hold out til march if u want to that is .baby obv wants to be a suprise :) x


----------



## Blessedbaby

I told my DH we wanted a baby so now our baby will keep us in suspense coz we didnt ask for a specific gender LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay for team yellow blessed :)

Loula -hope your little girl is perfect, and like you said lots of people function perfectly with only one kidney anyway, must be worrying though xx hugs xxx

Working tonight, wonder how that will go with my SPD -I was in pain for 2 days after Saturdays shift :( At least night shift shouldn't be AS hectic (I hope) xxx


----------



## loulabump

Thanks for the thoughts girls, I feel a bit better this morning now I've slept on it and had time to digest the situation. I think the worst part is the wait now, not knowing for sure if there is actually anything to worry about until Friday is torture. I am thinking positive and wishing the next two days away!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Loula I remember a friend who was pregnant last year and to KD her baby had cysts on her brain. Cue one scared and upset Momma and then at the next ultrasound.....they were gone. Hoping for the same outcome for you and the baby....they love putting Preggos under stress :hugs:

I slowed down yesterday at work so I'm feeling a lot better. No more 'I need to bend over' pains. I'm such a fast paced individual yesterday I was at work and chanting to myself 'slow down, slow down'. I saw this thing on Pinterest I love. "It's not called waddling, it's called pregnancy swag".


----------



## wannabubba#4

JessesGirl29 said:


> Loula I remember a friend who was pregnant last year and to KD her baby had cysts on her brain. Cue one scared and upset Momma and then at the next ultrasound.....they were gone. Hoping for the same outcome for you and the baby....they love putting Preggos under stress :hugs:
> 
> I slowed down yesterday at work so I'm feeling a lot better. No more 'I need to bend over' pains. I'm such a fast paced individual yesterday I was at work and chanting to myself 'slow down, slow down'. I saw this thing on Pinterest I love. "It's not called waddling, it's called pregnancy swag".

pregnancy swag love it !!! lol I have that definitely :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL is it this one?
 



Attached Files:







attachment.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So i was looking at the notes from my 16 week scan and it says "no fingers seen".... Does that mean they just didnt see them? Or were they absent? They never mentioned anything to me! I had a 20 week scan already and nothing was mentioned either....i guess they were too tiny? I hope?


----------



## donnarobinson

In my hospital they don't count fingers I don't think. Some do. Mine could and I could be lying lol. 

But I'm sure they just wasn't seen after all uve had ur 20 week scan and all was fine x


----------



## Bexter81

Hi loulabump my little boy has a multicystic kidney which was discovered at his 20 week scan. I honestly know everything there is to know about the condition as I am sure like you my partner and I had a mini breakdown after the scan but please dont. My little boy is 2 and a little rip you would never question if he is healthy or not. He did have to have a few tests after he was born to check kidney function and to see if he had reflux on his healthy kidney. I will happily answer any questions as if your hospital was anything like ours they got it confused with polycystic ovaries which is completely different xxxx


----------



## Bexter81

Sorry that should of said polycystic kidney lol. Oh and sam just gets a scan once a year and his healthy kidney has grown large and his other kidney is shrinking which sounds awful but if you could see my healthy happy little boy I promise you its not as scary as you would think xx


----------



## loulabump

Hi Bexter, you have no idea how happy it makes me to see someone else on here with the same condition! Although she hasn't been officially diagnosed with anything as of yet all I have to go on is what was printed off from my scan with is "Multicystic right kidney, no other abnormalities detected"

The only thing that has me confused and scared right now is the second scan that has been booked for Friday - the doctor says it is to check for cysts anywhere else but I thought that if there were anymore it would have been seen on the first scan? She was very thorough but I am now worried something could have been missed. It's a very scary time as you know yourself and I'm so glad you had a great outcome, I only hope mine will be the same xxx


----------



## Bexter81

I was you 2 years ago we had to go to hospital 2 confirm what the sonographer had found. And the dr did say that most defects rectify themselves before the baby was born but the specialist confirmed it was defo multicystic at 30 weeks. So worst case scenario and she does have a multi cystic kidney then chances are it wont be as bad as you think its going to be. Xx


----------



## loulabump

How often did they scan you after 20 weeks if you don't mind my asking? I have a lot of appointments anyway due to my hyperthyroidism so I'm wondering if I should just pack my stuff now and move into the hospital hehe xxx


----------



## Bexter81

Probably 3 times after the 20 week scan. I had a couple more at the end but thats because I went over and nothing to do with his kidney. He also had to have a scan a few days after he was born xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok.. My little boy gave me such a good nights sleep. He slept right thru woke at 8am ! :) were sat with a hot choclate watching cartoons now.. 

So it my V DAY!! Yehhh :) 
24 weeks ! 16 weeks to go. 
3rd week as a papaya ! Lol 
Got midwife later am glad cuz he didn't really move a lot yday. So can't wait to hear his heartbeat x


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning

so glad u got a good night's rest ... its so hot at night I couldnt even sleep comfy last night ... 

happy v-day so exciting i told my DH i only have 5 weeks left of second tri ... I cant wait to get to the home stretch


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww ino! Its going fast! 3 weeks for me and I'm in 3rd tri! X


----------



## loulabump

happy v-day, glad you got some sleep xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Happy V-day Donna!! 

I'm so tired today... dunno why, slept alright. Though Lucas did get up at 6.30, but that's kinda normal for him... just not feeling it today I think!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless my son slept til 8am today bt he's normally up around 7ish sometimes b4. 

Thank you! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh i woke up with a blood sugAr of 355! It was 85 before bed?! Feeling downright awful!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Poor you Nikki -hope your sugars are better now -was your pump not working? Hope you feel better xx

Donna yay for V day - and third week of papaya lol; glad your little boy slept well for you.

I haver forgotten to hand in my MatB1 lol -only 24 weeks tomorrow so technically still time but I have had it for over a week and am now panicking about seeing my manager lol -I rarely see her as we both work shifts and me being part time (plus I do nights and weekends and she does days mon -fri) Oops -saw her in passing th eother night, wish I had just stopped her and asked her then D'oh!!!
I have just phoned HR but there was no-one available, so left my number, Silly me 

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No my pump was working which was the first thing i thought too! Weird... Hope im not getting sick..it had come down so hopeully it was just a one time thing!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been to the midwife ! 
Measuring 26 weeks so 2 weeks ahead like I was with cj. I've got glocuse in my wee. So if I have it next time got to have the gtt test! So I'm cutting al the crap out cuz I'm scared I'm gna get diabeties! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> No my pump was working which was the first thing i thought too! Weird... Hope im not getting sick..it had come down so hopeully it was just a one time thing!


Hope not, hopefully it was just a once off anomaly and doesn't happen again :hugs: xxx


donnarobinson said:


> I've been to the midwife !
> Measuring 26 weeks so 2 weeks ahead like I was with cj. I've got glocuse in my wee. So if I have it next time got to have the gtt test! So I'm cutting al the crap out cuz I'm scared I'm gna get diabeties! X

Another big boy Donna lol - my midwife felt my tummy at 16weeks and said yep perfect for dates -then at 22weeks a different midwife said we wont start measuring your FH until 28weeks :shrug::shrug: - oh well, I don't feel particularly BIG this time, as in the baby doesn't feel big when he/she moves - but then that is probably my anterior placenta - and hubby and kids don't think I am nearly as big this time lol but other people , especially in work lol think I am huge haha :haha::haha:

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yep an I'm so scared he's gna be huge lol. ! 
Yeh well they don't start meauring til 28 weeks here either. But she measured me today. Don't no if it was cuz she let her student measure me 1st. 
I'm scared about this glocuse now . Reli don't want to get diabeties! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Did you have gestational diabetes the last time Donna? 
Fingers crossed all is okay with you, and I really hope you don't but if you do have it then it is not the end of the world -you will be fine and well taken care of, and you and baby monitored xxx When are back at midwife? xx

My next appt is 28 weeks - and my GTT :( xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

My next appointment is when I'm 28 weeks aswell 5th december ! 

Nope I didn't have it last time , the midwife wasn't concerned and she said its common to have glucose in urine during pregnancy. Don't stop me worrying tho, but I'm gna try and eat better and hopefully that helps. 

Aww I had the gtt test last time round due to him being big and all was fine then , x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea 3 weeks ago i measured 3 weeks ahead, this week just 1 week ahead.... I swear it alldepends on babies position too!


----------



## LisK

In my last pregnancy I was measuring 5 weeks behind by the time I hit 39 weeks. Baby was a normal size. I swear those measurements are worthless.


----------



## wannabubba#4

LisK said:


> In my last pregnancy I was measuring 5 weeks behind by the time I hit 39 weeks. Baby was a normal size. I swear those measurements are worthless.

I had a friend who was terrified into believing she was having a tiny baby and was constantly being called for scans and being prepared for a tiny poorly infant, her baby was born at 38 weeks and was 6lb and totally healthy . I know this is not huge but she was tiny and hubby is short so they weren't going to make a huge baby lol :haha:

xx


----------



## waiting4damon

Its my birthday; but I am so depressed! Nothing special is happening. :(
Same ordinary day with the same responsibilities. Boo.

I think I might just ban my own birthday and deny its existence so I will not continue to be disappointed every year.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless u hun! 
Happy birthday x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Happy birthday!


----------



## Eltjuh

I reckon they don't really mean too much either... probably the reason why they have a 2 week range either side... 
I bet baby's position has a lot to do with it (transverse babies would probably measure slightly smaller in FH than breech or head down) and I reckon the mum's size before pregnancy might also throw it off... I mean if your belly is already a bit bigger than someone else's who's flat then it would make sense to measure bigger when you're pregnant aswell....


----------



## Eltjuh

waiting4damon said:


> Its my birthday; but I am so depressed! Nothing special is happening. :(
> Same ordinary day with the same responsibilities. Boo.
> 
> I think I might just ban my own birthday and deny its existence so I will not continue to be disappointed every year.

Happy Birthday!!! 

Mine was on monday and wasn't too special either... Hubby made me pick a present the day before (made me cry aswell, cause I didn't know what to pick so I was just going in and out of shops trying to think of what to pick!! :dohh: And then he said something about it and made me cry!)
I did get a nice cake and a card from hubby and Lucas (and one from hubby's brother who was staying with us) But other than that we just stayed at home all day, as usual! :dohh: 

Hope you get to enjoy your birthday a bit more later on!!! :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Happy Birthday! Waiting4damon!


----------



## azure girl

Happy birthday! My birthday will be after the baby is born, so probably just a night in with baby as it will be less than 2 months old. Same with DH's birthday, his is 10 days after mine.


----------



## Avas_mum

Happy v day donna...wont be long till you are down to double figures waiting for your blue bundle to come :)

Happy birthday damon!

Hope all you ladies are doing well, I am so glad it is Friday here and then the weekend I am so tired :sleep: I had the new midwife this week and we went over the results of scan everything looked fine. I have started to organise my parental leave and only have 14 more weeks of work :happydance: (not that I am counting)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls. 
Hope ur ok chads been quieter the last 2 days. He's been avin a good kick just and making my belly move a lot bt I can't help but worry. Ino I'm stil early but I don't like when he doesn't move as much. He is moving there just not as strongx


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm sure he'll soon start up again! They need a rest every now and then :winkwink: Logan hadn't been moving too much for the past 2 or 3 days, but he's been pretty active again today!! He's actually kicking now :thumbup:

Anyone else getting some kicks directed to their bum??? I find it feels really weird when he does that! They feel like massive bubbles popping, I don't like the feeling, it feels really odd!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh bes been kicking away while I'm lay here in bedm yeh I do sometimes. Haaa. Wierd feeling ! X


----------



## azure girl

So weird getting kicked in the bum, feels like strange gas that never goes anywhere!


----------



## ruby83

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies

hope you have a great weekend

22weeks today so happy ... and in 2 days time I will moved up one block ... officially in my 6th month of pregnancy ... and a papaya for the next 3 weeks LOL


----------



## loulabump

Setting off for my scan in about half an hour. Please think positive thoughts for my girl. I hope I can come back with good news x


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck with ur scan loula, 

Congrts on 22 weeks blessed baby! 

Happy V Day donna :) ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

good luck loula

thanks Donna - such a relief to reach 24 weeks haha Viable today bubba!!! yay and measuring approx. 30cm and weighing over a lb -a real but really tiny baby xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww ino its mad to think that in 16 weeks or over if ur anything like me ha! Tha our little babys will be here! X there's july groups ! Its mad x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I was thinking this the other day, July groups must be here soon; as I got my BFP with my youngest on bonfire night and he is a July baby lol. WOW isn't time flying past; but at the same time sometimes seems like ages haha

8 weeks til maternity leave, then 8 weeks til baby eeeeeeeek (well more like 10 until baby lol , although maybe this one will surprise me and be on time haha) And with only 47 sleeps until Christmas , will fly past I am sure. 

I phoned HR today they told me to deal at ward level, phoned the ward they told me to deal with HR haha -I am working Sunday so probably wont be any senior staff in, so will need to leave it til Thursday -24w+6 lol Am sure MatB1 should be in by 25 weeks. By the skin of my teeth lol!! Although, I have spoken to two people today and tolde them so shouldn't be a problem

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa just in time bless u ! Yeh I went 11 days over ! Inducded 10 days ova n he stil didn't wana come . Little terror ! 
Yeh its slowed down abit now . X


----------



## Eltjuh

I feel like it's still gonna be ages!! 4 months yesterday (till my duedate).


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am so unprepared for Christmas, really need to get my bum in gear and seriously SHOP (but don't know what they want either so that doesn't help lol)

and we have just ordered our new bathroom suite and tiles etc, so gonna be a busy wee house leading up to xmas lol

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg 15 weeks left here.... Agh! I have NOTHING done...just need to get thru the holidays and dd's b day party jan 4th then we can start getting ready....lol morgans room is almost cleaned out so i guess thats a start...haha...hoping to get it completely cleaned this weekend though!


----------



## Blessedbaby

ooh I love christmas

2 weeks until v-day 
6 weeks until annual leave
then 2 weeks annual leave 
I come back to work and work 6 weeks and then the start of maternity leave

I seriously cant wait


----------



## Eltjuh

We haven't got anything for xmas yet either.... Been wanting to get something online so I added it to my basket, then about an hour later when I double checked with hubby that it was ok to order, it was out of stock so I couldn't order it! And they can't tell me whether (or when) it will be in stock again! :dohh:
Probably leave xmas food shopping till a little closer to the time aswell! MIL is getting the turkey and duck (hubby doesn't eat turkey so he always gets duck). And we're getting everything else I think.... doing xmas at ours this year!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I started x mas shopping for the kids in the family so far... Now its what to get my mom, mil, step dad, fil, and grams and bil/sil ugh i dont even want to think about it!


----------



## loulabump

Okay so I went in for the scan and am feeling a million times better. The consultant was very informative and she also had a student doctor in the room with her so she had the screen turned toward us all and showed us every single part of our girl in so much detail it was beautiful :)

She agrees that the right kidney is multicystic and has told me that this sometimes resolves on its own and sometimes doesn't but she wasn't concerned in the slightest and says that we only need one kidney to live a normal, healthy life. Other than her one cystic kidney everything else is perfect and she is completely healthy. I now have to be scanned every 4 weeks to monitor the cysts and the growth of the bad kidney and also to make sure the normal kidney continues to function as it should. She also says this shouldn't affect my chances of a safe and normal delivery.

Feeling so much better about it all now I have more information!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Brilliant news Loulabump -so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

ahw that's really good news!! Bet you feel much more relaxed now!


----------



## loulabump

I do, these last few days have been hellish. No doubt ill panic a bit when the time comes for my next scan in 4 weeks but I'm gonna put it to the back of my mind until then!


----------



## Bexter81

Glad everything was explained to you. If you do ever have and questions feel free to ask away and your little girl will be just perfect xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls , 
Hope ur all ok. . 
Here's my 24+2 bump pic x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131109-01017.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bexter81

Wow we are all getting proper baby bumps now. I think this week is the first week where I have thought yeah defo preggers lol. Off target and I don't know why im thinking about it now but I have not touched a drop of alcohol since before I found out I was preggers but I have thought Ooo a glass of fizz might be nice on xmas day do you think you might be tempted over the festivities xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I've been wanting a little bottle of wkd every now and then, but obviously haven't had any! Not for quite a while actually, think I stopped drinking quite a while before I got pregnant cause we were trying and didn't wanna risk anything... so IF I drank anything it was usually during AF so I knew for sure that I wasn't pregnant :haha:
We're not really gonna be having any alcohol in the house at xmas though, cause hubby stopped drinking after xmas last year (totally stopped!) and my in-laws don't really drink very often. And if my BIL is gonna be here he won't be allowed to drink too much considering we have Lucas around!


----------



## donnarobinson

I hardly drunk b4 I got pregnant , I got all that out my system years ago lol. ! 
I didn't drink nothing whilst pregnant with cj and won't this time either, ino 1 don't hurt but I'd just rather not drink anything at all.. After all I'm only pregnant for 9 months lol x


----------



## loulabump

Not a big drinker myself either so I don't think I'll be tempted. I'll be the one sober one at my nans house though except for the little kids of course! We have a huge christmas there every year and always have since I was a kid.. now we've all grown up and had our own kids I think this years head count is 18 people for dinner! Its gonna be fun haha so would not want to be the one in charge of the cooking for that many people my word talk about stress!!

Just noticed 21 weeks and baby is a banana! Can actually stop calling her baby now too, after 3 different techs (one being a consultant) we are very confident our princess is a princess and have named her Evie Grace xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ahh lovely loulabump -Evie Grace sounds so pretty <3

I wont be drinking at Christmas at all either probably, I would never drink and drive and feel I may be designated driver for dropping off the in-laws, and although I DO love a tipple when not pregnant, one doesn't do much for me haha xx


----------



## Disneylovers

Not much of a drinker here, but I had been craving malibu and pineapple juice, hubby purposefully drank all of the bottle we had when we started trying so I couldn't be tempted back then lol, last time I drank was 3-4 days before I got pregnant (it was my 27th birthday :) ). Not going to give into the cravings though I munched on some fresh coconut and it seemed to help but then I got complete aversion to coconut so it's a non-issue now LOL

22 weeks today and I have the start of a sinus cold/infection, can't tell if it's going to give me an ear infection too, I foresee a trip to our dr this week :( Tylenol got rid of the fever I was starting to get, but I feel like I got hit in the face so hard that the tylenol does diddly squat for the migraine. Oh well at least hubby has it too so we can suffer together (pretty sure we caught it at our dentist's office from a patient hacking their lungs up >_<).


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm not a massive drinker, but I enjoy a bottle of wkd every now and then or a cocktail, but cocktails and malibu and coke are more the type of drink I would drink if we're out, whereas I enjoy the occasional wkd at home (only like once a month, if that!) And ofcourse not when pregnant!
I agree with you Donna, if you're pregnant you don't drink, same goes for driving btw!! not even 1! 
When we went bowling with my parents and my brother the other day my dad ordered a beer and my husband said: who's gonna be driving back then? And my dad was like, I can still drive after 1 beer... and both me and hubby were like: Not with our son in the car! (plus I don't think it's legal in the UK!) So I drove back :) Good excuse for me to get to drive anyway :haha: (don't have a car ourselves so any excuse is good for me! I love driving!!!)


----------



## J_Lynn

I want a BIG glass of sparkling moscato right now. Oh it sounds so delicious!!

Instead, I just have heartburn. :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Ella I agree, I don't think people should have a drink and drive. Its one thing I truly hate ! 

Also every1 to their own of course but yeh I wouldn't drink during pregnancy just because if anything happened I'd blame myself even tho ino 1 drink wouldn't hurt . To me 9 months isn't long . And I probally hadn't had a drink for that long b4 I got pregnant anyway. Oh no I'm lying ha , I had a drink on my birthday in january and got pregnant in the june .. So 5 months lol. Drinking doesn't bother me tho. And I prefer spirts to anything , a nice malibu and lemonade or southern comfort and lemonade ha! And noway would I drink anything like that in pregnancy, my cousins girlfriend , drunk vodka and red bull when she was pregnant ! Its not on I don't think. There's a difference having an alcopop or maybe a wine spritzer to a full blown drink! 
Obv every1 has different opinions that's just mine x


----------



## Disneylovers

I would never drink in pregnancy either, even if the risks are low with one once in a while, I just wouldn't do that. I have a friend who reports people to social/child services for drinking whilst pregnant >_< well more of an acquaintance than friend!

My urgh sister-in-law drank whilst she was pregnant, she who claims to know her body inside and out somehow missed the memo on not having af and being 3 months gone with twins before she gave up drinking... and she drinks heavily, the first thing she asked for after they were born was a glass of wine and she wasn't joking :( thankfully the twins are fine, not that we have even seen them yet and they were born in january! Oh families!


----------



## wavescrash

I've had white wine in 2 of my pregnancies. Not regularly or anything like that but a couple glasses of moscato. It's all personal choice and how you weigh the risks for your personal comfort.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I also have a glass of red of wine here and there, never more than one in a sitting, and always on a full belly! I did w my dd as well. Heavily drinking, is def a no no, but to each their own!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

ive had one glass and that was a spritzer, not something I normally do anyway so no loss to me


----------



## JessesGirl29

I've had a beer a trimester. I make that my rule. As the ladies said I don't drink on an empty stomach and I really take my time and nurse that beer because I know it's the only one I'll have for that three month period. I don't feel that amount would harm the baby but like I said to each their own.


----------



## lovelymiss

Disneylovers said:


> I have a friend who reports people to social/child services for drinking whilst pregnant >_< well more of an acquaintance than friend!

You can't call CPS on an unborn child. Trust me, I wish I could!! I knew someone who was using drugs while pregnant. I had to wait until the baby was born to call. 

I don't feel comfortable with drinking while pregnant, but I've decided to have a small glass of wine on Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Years. In all honesty I might freak out, take a sip then make DH drink the rest! Haha. My little brother (we are adopted) was born with Fetal Alcohol Syndrome so it freaks me out. Now his biological mom was a regular drinker (1-2 drinks a night), so I'm sure it's more to do with the fact she drank consistently during pregnancy. 

I sure do miss my wine!!


----------



## DecemberWait

I can't wait to be able to drink again honestly...I have plenty of nights where I think "man it'd be great to unwind with a good beer right now." Of course I haven't drank since I was less than four weeks pregnant lol. Sometimes I take a sip of my hubby's beer and spit it out just to get a taste of some of the good stuff, haha. My birthday is April 19th so I have said I'd like to have a few drinks around then. We were/are very into the craft beer scene so my husband still goes to beer events and tastings and wants me to go but he doesn't understand how much it sucks to sit there around people who are drinking when you can't. Oh well, fourish months to go...doesn't seem that long ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My husband brews his own craft beers and is into the whole craft beer scene lmao... Im not much of a beer drinker, but ever since getting pregnant i wish i could try them w him! Haha... He wanted me to go to a craft beer festival next weekend and im like...and what would i do there? Watch u drink?! Lol so his brother is going w him! Silly boy!


----------



## J_Lynn

I looooooooooooove beer. I love my sparkling wine/champagne because of the bubbles, but I would take a beer over almost anything any day. But a good beer - not like a Budweiser or something. Yuck.


----------



## Blessedbaby

good morning fairies

hope u had a great weekend

I had a half glas of beer this weekend and boy was i wasted ... I dont think im gonna be able to drink again after this pregnancy LOL


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna when did you become a cantaloupe??? lol/ when did I become a cantaloupe??? lol thought it was still papaya haha.

Don't actually know what size a cantaloupe is heehee :haha::haha::haha:

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I have no idea donna I was thinking the same I'm sure we have already been a canteloupe tho haven't we :/ haa. Maybe the tickers playing up.. X


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL seems like it cantaloupe is at 20weeks


----------



## JessesGirl29

lovelymiss said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> I have a friend who reports people to social/child services for drinking whilst pregnant >_< well more of an acquaintance than friend!
> 
> You can't call CPS on an unborn child. Trust me, I wish I could!! I knew someone who was using drugs while pregnant. I had to wait until the baby was born to call.
> 
> I don't feel comfortable with drinking while pregnant, but I've decided to have a small glass of wine on Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Years. In all honesty I might freak out, take a sip then make DH drink the rest! Haha. My little brother (we are adopted) was born with Fetal Alcohol Syndrome so it freaks me out. Now his biological mom was a regular drinker (1-2 drinks a night), so I'm sure it's more to do with the fact she drank consistently during pregnancy.
> 
> I sure do miss my wine!!Click to expand...

In Canada you can, I had very bad first trimester hormones and asked my midwife to refer me to something I thought was group counselling at the hospital perinatal unit. On my entrance interview they asked me why I'd come and I said I got so angry at OH that I swung a punch, missed him (of course) and left a scratch in my futile attempt. She called CAS on me and I was only about 6-7 weeks pregnant at the time of the fight. The whole situation was a nightmare but we had a case worker come over to the house and see we were normal lovely people and that I'd just lost it a little bit over hormones and now it's all fine. 



J_Lynn said:


> I looooooooooooove beer. I love my sparkling wine/champagne because of the bubbles, but I would take a beer over almost anything any day. But a good beer - not like a Budweiser or something. Yuck.

I drank delicious craft beer when I had my two beers. No Budweiser here :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessedbaby said:


> LOL seems like it cantaloupe is at 20weeks




donnarobinson said:


> I have no idea donna I was thinking the same I'm sure we have already been a canteloupe tho haven't we :/ haa. Maybe the tickers playing up.. X

So it is Darn cheek -moving us backwards to a cantaloupe haha :haha::haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea those fruit things are goofed up...some fruits are way larger than others and they are saying they are smaller lol.


----------



## loulabump

I had a fruit ticker with Ryan and I don't remember it being so messed up. Maybe at 20 weeks your a small cantaloupe and at 24 your a big one? :haha:


----------



## loulabump

Oh my word now I am a pomegranate?? I was a banana yesterday :S


----------



## lovelymiss

JessesGirl29 said:

> In Canada you can, I had very bad first trimester hormones and asked my midwife to refer me to something I thought was group counselling at the hospital perinatal unit. On my entrance interview they asked me why I'd come and I said I got so angry at OH that I swung a punch, missed him (of course) and left a scratch in my futile attempt. She called CAS on me and I was only about 6-7 weeks pregnant at the time of the fight. The whole situation was a nightmare but we had a case worker come over to the house and see we were normal lovely people and that I'd just lost it a little bit over hormones and now it's all fine.

I am sorry you had to go through that. I mean you were seeking help. I hate when people are so quick to make the call! I understand that child services help (I work as follow up to CPS), but too often the intrude where they should not, when countless children are actually suffering. 

I wish we could call on unborn children. The idea is to get the support in BEFORE a child is in a bad situation, you know? We have prenatal services in our county, but it's completely voluntary.


----------



## Eltjuh

I haven't got the fruit ticker on here, but I've got one on my phone which now says pomegranate for me. It was 20 wks - banana, 21wks - carrot, 22wks - Papaya - 23wks - pomegranate, 24wks - grapefruit 
Funny thing is though, that when you're 23 weeks (my book says) baby is about 27cm which is much bigger than a pomegranate! Ofcourse that's stretched out.
But like you said a cantaloupe is bigger than a papaya (as far as I'm aware) and I doubt baby would be the size of a papaya at 22 weeks even if it's all curled up :haha: Oh well!!


----------



## lovelymiss

The fruits confuse me!! Hahaha. I know part of it is the difference between measuring head to rump vs head to feet, which happens later in pregnancy. I don't get it now though since baby is officially measured head to toe. So confusing!


----------



## Disneylovers

lovelymiss said:


> Disneylovers said:
> 
> 
> I have a friend who reports people to social/child services for drinking whilst pregnant >_< well more of an acquaintance than friend!
> 
> You can't call CPS on an unborn child. Trust me, I wish I could!! I knew someone who was using drugs while pregnant. I had to wait until the baby was born to call.Click to expand...

That's what I thought too but she sat there and reported a friend of hers at a convention, the lady was sitting opposite her at the table and she boldly called her contact (she works as a family therapist so not sure what connections she has), I was astonished that she did it too! The lady had literally had a sip of her hubby's drink then spat it out just so she could taste it. I had said surely there's more risk of alcohol getting into her system from mouthwash than the brief moment she had a tiny bit of drink in her mouth.

Now my urgh SIL, IF I had known she was pregnant when she caused a huge rift in hubbys family I would have reported her, she was steaming drunk and slurring her words. watched her post over the next few months going out and getting hammered all whilst claiming she didn't know she was pregnant with twins. Same SIL who knew she was pregnant with her youngest daughter because she was late and hadn't even taken a test before they told the whole family... she drank through that pregnancy a lot too.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls. I got chads swinging crib today :) and his car seat and sterliser , just need a matress 4 the crib x


----------



## LisK

loulabump said:


> Oh my word now I am a pomegranate?? I was a banana yesterday :S

That's really strange. They must have changed the ticker.

ETA - yep, they changed it. I was a papaya yesterday. I actually like this better because you get a new fruit every week instead of being stuck with the same fruit for weeks on end in the later part of pregnancy.


----------



## thosevibes

Had my anatomy scan today. It went well!
I'm 21 weeks today and she's measuring 20w5d. 
Everything looked normal. 
She's about 14 ounces. 
I have an anterior placenta but it's not covering the cervix so that's good. Yay!
 



Attached Files:







3-1-1.png
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 1









5.png
File size: 152.7 KB
Views: 1









7.png
File size: 103.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## waiting4damon

Yay 23 weeks. The only bad thing is that I feel like I definitely don't look like myself anymore, and that bothers me--you would think that it wouldn't bother me, it being my second pregnancy--but having a massive tush, thighs and boobs is not cool.


----------



## Shabutie

Hi ladies, been keeping up on Fb as much as I can, it moves so fast here, as I not on often these days.

Everyone going alright? 
Ive got my 20 week scan on Friday which im looking forward to, then 3 days later is my 24th birthday. The weeks seem to be flying past now, and Ive started to feel the baby kick the past 5 days, its be nice and is reassuring :)

Are you all buying little bits here and there? We've started to buy a few things, is hard when OH chose Lion King as our theme, as its really hard in the UK to find anything lol


----------



## Disneylovers

We're just starting to buy more, our pack and play crib arrived today, well at my in-laws (will not have anything shipped to our apt when we're not home after our wedding photos and gifts got stolen :( ), we've been gifted a few things so far, we picked the monsters inc/university theme and a co-worker of hubby's got us wall decals that are oh so cute! most of the themed stuff we will probably get from babies r us or amazon, I know they have some cute lion king stuff over here on both sites ;)


----------



## wavescrash

waiting4damon said:


> Yay 23 weeks. The only bad thing is that I feel like I definitely don't look like myself anymore, and that bothers me--you would think that it wouldn't bother me, it being my second pregnancy--but having a massive tush, thighs and boobs is not cool.

See... that's something I'm totally happy about lol.


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies,

We have also started planning our nursery... I have got some cute bunting with owls and hedgehogs on it. I am getting a big tree decal to put up and we are doing a woodlands theme with animals.

I have had the best day we picked up our baby change table/bath and also our snap n go which you can put the capsule in and use as a stroller for the first 6 months. Yay it is starting to feel not so far away now, after Christmas I will only have 6 weeks of work :cloud9: :happydance: couldn't be happier right now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. We've been buying bits and bobs :) 
I'm doing my xmas shopping today! Can't wait to get that sorted :D x


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning everyone

so exciting Donna ...

I see week 23 is a grapefruit ... our papayas are bigger than our grapefruits in SA

Aww Ava's mom that is awesome I also go back 6 Jan then I work 6 weeks until ML


----------



## wannabubba#4

exciting that all you ladies are planning nurseries and getting baby things in, I still have a bouncy chair to buy and a fleece for my car seat and not much else til after he/she gets here I think Am sure I will think of something else I desperately need lol - but Christmas shopping is high priority I MUST get organised -difficult when hubby has went nuts on decorating the bathroom lol - I thought a lick of paint but now we have the old one getting entirely ripped out and starting from scratch, even the walls and eeeuurghhh!! I DO want a lovely bathroom but his timing is awful!! 

xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I wanna do something for our nursery too! And am kinda gutted we don't need anything, cause I haven't bought anything, apart from the 3-pack of sleepsuits I got to pick cause I won the gender bet :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ohhh... I just thought I'd have a look if they do any nice wall stickers in Wilkinson and they did a nice big one, 2mx2m but it was £49 which I think is a little much!! :haha: But then I found these: https://www.wilko.com/kids-wallpape...lko-elliot+friends-wall-stickers/invt/0331663
They're so cute! Can't wait to get them now and put them up!! 
Wilkinson is like our favourite shop  It's cheap and good quality and they have some really nice stuff, we buy a lot of our stuff for the house there! :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

so cute ... we wont be doing a nursery as we will be sharing a room with our baby but we will be converting the tv room back into a bedroom sometime late next year and then baby will have his or her own room ... my son's room is very plain but he is over all the stickers and wall art ... 13 yrs old


----------



## lovelymiss

Love all the nursery ideas.

Things we have purchased: books, a handful of cloth diapers, changing pad, second carseat base, crib (waiting on delivery), rocker recliner, Moby Wrap, a sleep sack, a few clothes, Halloween's costume for next year, used bedding/nursery set. 

Can't wait for the crib to get here! Then I will start sorting clothes, putting things away, etc. Won't wash clothes and prep cloth diapers until February though. Waiting on everything else until after my shower at the end of January. People are already freaking out that I've bought too much, but in reality I have registered for over 100 items and only 30-40ish will come to the shower. I think they're fine and need to pipe down LOL.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We cleaned out babies nursery (old guest bed room ) and willl be pcking the paint out soon so we can get that part done ( hopeully before christmas)-- we have a lot of home renovations going on by thanksgiving so hopefully it will all be cleaned up !

We plan on painting a big tree on the crib wall, getting oak furniture and lots of crystals (crystal chandalier and crystal knobs on dresser etc.) 

I will have to post the picture when were all done...looks a lot prettier thanit sounds lol.

I just bought diapers so far lol...


----------



## Bexter81

Just wanted to show you just some of the baby clothes I have to sort through I wish I could get motivated. I have no idea what we are going to do with the nursery aghhh x
 



Attached Files:







2013-11-12 16.09.03.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im not looking forward to go through dd's cothes...thankfully they are seperated by size for the most part!


----------



## LisK

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Im not looking forward to go through dd's cothes...thankfully they are seperated by size for the most part!

Me either. I have them sort of separated by size, but they are in a bunch of different bins and it is going to take me a million years to sort and wash them.


----------



## Eltjuh

Same here... there's lots of boxes with clothes in it. Most of it is seperated, but some need sorting out! Looking forward to it, but at the same time I really can't be bothered to do it! Probably gonna leave it until after xmas to sort through and start washing anyway!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Same here!


----------



## LisK

Yeah, I've decided that's a January project. :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm shatttered I've been xmas shopping today ! £250 down on my little mans xmas prezzies ! So glad I've made a start tho x


----------



## wannabubba#4

well done on your Christmas shop Donna xx

As for sorting through old baby clothes, I have two suitcases but ALL boys lol -maybe would have been 'easier' if we had found out the sex for that purpose lol -if baby is a boy I will need to go thru them both then haha

xx


----------



## Avas_mum

hey ladies I am glad there was only a few bags of new born stuff for me to go through as everything else was pink or purple and cant be used again.

We have just finished our DD daughters room so that we can renovate the nursery. Here are some photos and nursery will be similar but more boyish and blue


----------



## Avas_mum

Eltjuh said:


> Ohhh... I just thought I'd have a look if they do any nice wall stickers in Wilkinson and they did a nice big one, 2mx2m but it was £49 which I think is a little much!! :haha: But then I found these: https://www.wilko.com/kids-wallpape...lko-elliot+friends-wall-stickers/invt/0331663
> They're so cute! Can't wait to get them now and put them up!!
> Wilkinson is like our favourite shop  It's cheap and good quality and they have some really nice stuff, we buy a lot of our stuff for the house there! :haha:

I love those wall decals Eltjuh very cute, cant wait to see photos when everyone has done their nurseries :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Avas mum your little one's room is beautiful -I love owls lol and she is so sweet xx

Ella LOVE the wall stickers -I would have got some too but they were out of stock :( Not that I have a nursery to do but gonna have a designated area in my room lol and giraffes are my thing -I collect them and even have a giraffe tattoo haha xxx


----------



## azure girl

Would you ladies believe that I have bought nothing? Waiting for my scan on November 20th to finally buy an outfit. And DH doesn't want me to spend $ on things until after my shower, he's the practical sort. Contrast that with myself, who wants to have everything squared away asap.


----------



## Eltjuh

Avas mum - Love her bed! So cute!! And I always really like the owl things :)

Donna - I haven't gotten any of the stickers yet, but will be getting them from the shop rather than online! Hopefully they've got them in stock in the shop! :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

Hubbys colleague bought Aiden these Monsters University wall decals, I have no idea where he got the mega pack from because everywhere we looked sold them separately, they are going up this week :)



azure girl said:


> Would you ladies believe that I have bought nothing? Waiting for my scan on November 20th to finally buy an outfit. And DH doesn't want me to spend $ on things until after my shower, he's the practical sort. Contrast that with myself, who wants to have everything squared away asap.

My hubby has been the same way until we got to 20 weeks, then he finally said ok we can buy more, we bought our pack and play crib this week, going to buy the stroller system soon too but other than that we haven't bought much other than a few outfits with giftcards... going to have a naked baby on our hands if he doesn't come shopping for clothes with me lol, ah the joys of still not having taken my driving test here yet, I've been here for 5 and a half years almost and I still haven't taken the test, my uk drivers license is up for renewal soon too, I may see if I can send it home with my parents when they come out in march/april to meet baby
 



Attached Files:







71GZ8j1b5AL._SL1500_.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2









71OaU5LgL5L._SL1500_.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 3









559429_10152576222052080_31921996_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ok so baby likes to stick her bum out but honestly it really freaking hurts!!! It feels like a knot under my skin ! I kept pushing on her and she didnt want anything to do with it, just kept kicking her feet and hands!


----------



## Disneylovers

Nikkilewis14 said:


> ok so baby likes to stick her bum out but honestly it really freaking hurts!!! It feels like a knot under my skin ! I kept pushing on her and she didnt want anything to do with it, just kept kicking her feet and hands!

:hugs: Aiden was kicking off from my hip this morning when I was laying on my side, I have never felt such painful kicks, it actually made me wince, I just got done with putting the pack and play together, omg he is going nutso butso in there, kicking my butt and headbutting my belly button now that I have sat down!

Of course I put it together in a room that it's not staying in...
 



Attached Files:







Aiden's first bed 003.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Avas_mum

I'm hearing you ladies about the uncomfortable positions and kicking! Starting to feel some pretty painful kicks especially around my bladder area....are you ladies having baby showers one of my good friends asked me if she could host it and was wondering when i want it? I was thinking when i am about 33 weeks otherwise it will be too close to the new year while people are on holiday. What are you ladies doing?


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies

I love seeing and hearing ideas for nurseries kind of makes me wish I could do one LOL

Nikki my baby does the same and I have to rub my tummy for baby to move again ... 

Ava's mum I will have mine at 34 weeks at the end of January I think its a suitable time as you will be able to still get what you need after the shower 

I have horrible heartburn and gaviscon doesnt seem to help ... neither does milk


----------



## Avas_mum

Ohh heartburn is the worst i did not get it until about 30+ weeks last time with dd now i have it already! Also been getting a sore back to one side ohh and its only gonna get worse :( sometimes i find a glass of milk or a spoon of icecream helps as mine is more like acid reflux.


----------



## Avas_mum

Im thinking near the end of january also for baby shower i will be around 33 or 34 weeks and still plenty of time to wash everything and get it all ready.


----------



## Blessedbaby

i should try the ice cream ... any excuse to have ice cream LOL

yes that is what I also thought


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls.. 
I'm 25 weeks 2moz. Almost 3rd tri! Eeek! So exciting .. 

I've got my flu jab next week. Its only 13 weeks til my sons 2nd birthday! X


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls..
> I'm 25 weeks 2moz. Almost 3rd tri! Eeek! So exciting ..
> 
> I've got my flu jab next week. Its only 13 weeks til my sons 2nd birthday! X

That means it's 14 weeks till my son's 3rd birthday!! :haha: He was born on the 20th! :) (due on the 7th of feb, this one is due on the 7th of march :haha:)



Believe it or not... I had some heartburn last night, was pretty mild, but I had some chocolate cake and it was gone after that!! :haha: What a good excuse to eat chocolate cake! :winkwink:
Last pregnancy I didn't get it until quite late and I used to just chew gum or eat mints to feel better...


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww :) my son was due the 2nd feb , born the 13th . This one 3rd march but they changed it to the 27th feb . So excali two weeks afta my sons birthday. Ill go over again ino I will. ! 
Aww good excuse 4 choclate cake . I get bad heartburn. It never went away after my son was born! I didn't ever get it b4 pregnany lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Morning ladies - I have had heart burn once (last week) and it was awful, never suffered ever before and I really feel for those of you that get it throughout pregnancy ; and beyond Donna xx

I am SO jealous of the nurseries too lol -and my eldest daughter only stays with us about one night a month lol - tempted :haha::haha: - not really cos it is still her room and where all her junk is and she is only staying at friends rather than actually having anew permanent address ..... but tempting lol :haha::haha: Feels a shame having an unused bedroom and having my boys all squeeze in lol, but that decision will be another year down the line - baby will be in with us for minimum 6 months anyway xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL that does sound tempting Donna


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessedbaby said:


> LOL that does sound tempting Donna

Could put a sofa bed in for her haha :haha::haha: great for babysitting too then lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Heartburn for rhe past 3 weeks here and its horrible! I eat a pack of tums a day! Yuck!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Avas_mum said:


> I'm hearing you ladies about the uncomfortable positions and kicking! Starting to feel some pretty painful kicks especially around my bladder area....are you ladies having baby showers one of my good friends asked me if she could host it and was wondering when i want it? I was thinking when i am about 33 weeks otherwise it will be too close to the new year while people are on holiday. What are you ladies doing?

I had such a big one for my dd last november (80 ppl) before she was born that i told my family not to throw me one, not even a sprinkle shower ( a very tiny shower) bc i had everything i needed ( minus a doubke stroller and some basics like new bottles and onesies, bibs)... I got everything gender neutral last time and its not even a year old now and in good shape ... I think id be a little selfish to ask for another one anyways lmao.. I was 28 weeks bc we wanted to do it before the holidays ( i was due in jan) but i wish i was a little bigger, so i think 33 weeks is a great time to have one...plus u have time to go out and get what u need after it,


----------



## Eltjuh

Ooooh I wouldn't be able to have my baby in with me until 6 months! Unless I had NO other choice at all! 
Lucas was in his cot by about 6 weeks as he was getting too big for his moses basket and then in his own room by about 8 weeks, because he was too noisy! 
Probably wouldn't have been a problem if he was anyone else, but because he is/was my baby it would wake me up! Just the little noises they do when they sleep... could NOT have it right next to me! But to be fair his room was like ensuite to ours anyway, so technically he was still in our room, but just further away from me :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

My daughter was the noisiest sleeper as a baby. She is still in with us now at 13 months. Only through no choice though, and if the people that same supposed to be selling my house don't hurry up and pull their finger out this baby will be in with the 3 of us. :-(


----------



## wannabubba#4

MY second born was in his own room at 6weeks because he was so noisy too lol - grunting and groaning and moaning in his sleep lol ,I would have had no sleep otherwise; hope this baby is not like him haha - all the others were 6months - last one co-slept with us til he was about a year

xx


----------



## Avas_mum

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Avas_mum said:
> 
> 
> I'm hearing you ladies about the uncomfortable positions and kicking! Starting to feel some pretty painful kicks especially around my bladder area....are you ladies having baby showers one of my good friends asked me if she could host it and was wondering when i want it? I was thinking when i am about 33 weeks otherwise it will be too close to the new year while people are on holiday. What are you ladies doing?
> 
> I had such a big one for my dd last november (80 ppl) before she was born that i told my family not to throw me one, not even a sprinkle shower ( a very tiny shower) bc i had everything i needed ( minus a doubke stroller and some basics like new bottles and onesies, bibs)... I got everything gender neutral last time and its not even a year old now and in good shape ... I think id be a little selfish to ask for another one anyways lmao.. I was 28 weeks bc we wanted to do it before the holidays ( i was due in jan) but i wish i was a little bigger, so i think 33 weeks is a great time to have one...plus u have time to go out and get what u need after it,Click to expand...

Yea I felt a bit bad having another but then my last was 7-8 years ago lol and I have a complete different circle of friends since then. I am not sure what to do with Ava's old clothes we kept them all just incase we were to have another girl but this will prob be our last as we now have one of each. I will prob be huge by then....hopefully they dont play the guess the string length to go around my tummy :blush:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh geez if ine was that long ago d prob have another too! Lol...but mine are only a year apart haha.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I didn't have a baby shower last time and don't plan on this time either, I hate fuss lol 

I will have lo on our room for the first 6 months - will put the cot in our room when lo grows out of the moses, im too paranoid to let them sleep on their own so small


----------



## Eltjuh

:haha: If we'd be living in a 2 bedroom house and this one is noisy I think I'd have to have Lucas sleep in our bedroom and have the baby in his own room :haha: 
We had Lucas sleep in our room a couple of nights the other week when my parents and brother were here as our spare room/nursery isn't big enough to have 3 people in it! The blow up bed only just fits in there (with all the baby stuff that's stacked up in the room) so we had my brother sleep in there and my parents in Lucas' bedroom. 
Lucas didn't wake up once when we'd go to bed and have the lamp next to the bed on and we'd be talking.... he was really good! And in the morning if we didn't want to get up yet we just told him to go sit in his bed and play on the tablet :haha: He won't do that when he's in his own room!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

We are doing the same w morgan as we did w ella....pack n play sleeper next to my side of the bed for the 1st 3 months, then transition to the crib. We all slept better when we were seperated.


----------



## DaTucker

Hi ladies, I haven't updated in forever!! Noah is doing great, moving every hour or so (does he ever sleep??). We had the gender reveal for our family and had such a great time! The only downside was seeing my step mom. My sister said my step mom told her that she hopes I have a horrible child. Who says things like that??? Had myself a good cry when i heard that. As much as I love dh's family and most of my own, I'm glad dh and I live 5 hours away and out sweet Noah won't be raised around such a negative environment.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh Logan also moves most of the time! I wonder if he ever sleeps :haha:
His brother was always very active and still is now! 

My husband's family is such a wreck.... Sometimes I wonder what I married into :haha: There's this massive row going on between his mum and his little brother who have always been very close, until he got this girlfriend who totally cuts him off from his family (mainly his mum) and even text his mum not to text him anymore! Who the hell does she think she is telling her she can't talk to her own son! :dohh: This is all turning into a massive row now where hubby's brother is wanting to come over and smash his other brother's face in....Hubby and I are trying to stay out of it. Other than lending an ear when his mum comes over and when his brother rings him (not the one that's now ignoring his mum), we just listen and then stay out of it! It's promising to be a very interesting xmas this year I think! Hubby has a very bad feeling about xmas this year! :dohh:


----------



## azure girl

My family is the crazy one! My step mom makes me not visit my father as I can't stand being around her for long. My uncle has been revealed as an informant on an international drug ring that was just busted. He was dealing and selling and when he got caught, he told the feds the whole thing to lessen his sentence. They've (he and his wife) taken so many illegal substances, it was only a matter of time. :nope: Yup, my family is messed up, but for the record, the others have never done illegal drugs, just those two wackos!


----------



## Disneylovers

I think every family has a few wacko's and not nice people in general, mine has some on both hubbys and my side, my mum's brothers (I shudder to call them my uncles, let alone one is my godfather) treat her like crap and I am beyond p'd off at them. My grandad died 5 years ago this christmas and the fact I had just gotten married here and was going through immigration and couldn't leave to goo visit him before he passed away bugs me, but it hurts even more that both of them refused to go see their own father, he died thinking they didn't care. Mum and her sister had put money together for his headstone and they were waiting for the two brothers to give their share... they're still waiting, they claim to have given the money to my grandmother and she wasted it on crap. She's another one, Mum did so much for my grandparents whilst my grandad was going through chemo, spent thousands over the year after on food, electric, etc for my grandmother as she refused to eat/function, now she treats my mum like dirt on her shoe :(

Hubbys family is nice other than his sister-in-law, she's just downright mean, when I first met her, we had gone oer to theirs for dinner, she shoved prenatals at me and said "Here, because we DO NOT WANT ANY DEFORMED KIDS IN OUR FAMILY" <- yes she pretty much yelled that at me :( she is vindictive to everyone who looks remotely happy too. We're done with her, hubby and I have not talked to her or his brother in 2 years come january, when we do see them we don't speak at all.


Ok something nice after that, Aiden finally kicked for hubby, my hubby's face was priceless and he looked so in awe and in love, made me well up :)

We ordered the breast pump from CVS Caremark through our insurance, 100% covered with no copay, yay! and we have booked our 4D scan for Dec 18th! we're so excited for both, my parents will be here visiting from the UK for christmas so it was perfect timing on booking. we got a Kohls gift card through the mail too, so we used the 15% off code they have going on and scored a set of three onesies for $2.77! deal!


----------



## wavescrash

Crazies in my family too! I'll share in a bit as I'm uploading/editing my weekly belly picture though :)


----------



## azure girl

Disneylovers said:


> Ok something nice after that, Aiden finally kicked for hubby, my hubby's face was priceless and he looked so in awe and in love, made me well up :)

Yay! My DH got to feel this one wiggling around in there for the first time yesterday! It's so exciting! :happydance: 
Oh, I also wanted to say, I love kohls! One of my favorite stores.


----------



## wavescrash

23 weeks today :)
 



Attached Files:







23weeks2.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Avas_mum

Loving the bump pics Waves!

Dont get me started on my family! On my side there are all sorts... have a brother who is wanting to be a women and my poor other brother suffers heavily from mental illness so things get very interesting in our household around the holidays. Feel sorry for my parents really I'll be the only one giving them grand kiddies in a while :wacko:


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies

hope everyone is good

I feel horrible couldnt sleep at all with this heartburn ... 

Waves has your bellybutton popped? Your bump is growing now - so cute


----------



## wavescrash

Blessedbaby said:


> Waves has your bellybutton popped? Your bump is growing now - so cute

Thanks!

Yeah, it popped at like 9 weeks haha. It's popped in all 3 of my pregnancies, earlier in each one.


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh ok LOL ... I wonder if mine will pop


----------



## wavescrash

Feel lucky if it doesn't lol! It can get painful and very sore.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok. I'm so tired & got a right headache! 

Freezing and got to go buy gas but cba lol.. 

25 weeks today & a cauliflour. :) 

Only 15 weeks to go :D!! 
2nd tri in 2 weeks eeeek! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

ouch @ Waves

@ donna happy 25 weeks


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg ur belly button lol! Does it hurt?!

We have crazies in our family too....drug bags, compulsive liars, even the ones that look normal are not! No family is perfect!


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow it's starting to get uncomfortable to walk sometimes now! Logan likes to sit in awkward positions when I'm trying to walk and it really hurts sometimes!!
I keep prodding him to try and get him to move! :haha:


----------



## waiting4damon

Do any of you ever go a whole day without feel the baby move? Today and yesterday I have felt very little from the baby girl in my belly and it is freaking me out! Reassurance, please if anyone has experience.

Can not believe I am 24 weeks Saturday and next OB appt Monday am; always nice to hear the baby's heartbeat. Only negative thing is likely hearing my doctor push me to choose between a VBAC and repeat c section! Don't know which to choose; I am terrified of another emergency c section but equally terrified of surgery!

xo


----------



## Nikkilewis14

24 weeks here sunday too! Its flying! 

Waiting fordamon, i never had a c section but its an option right now and i am pretty nervous about deciding...ugh... I guess when we get closer it will become real...only 13-14 weeks left to decide :/


----------



## Shabutie

Eltjuh said:


> Ohhh... I just thought I'd have a look if they do any nice wall stickers in Wilkinson and they did a nice big one, 2mx2m but it was £49 which I think is a little much!! :haha: But then I found these: https://www.wilko.com/kids-wallpape...lko-elliot+friends-wall-stickers/invt/0331663
> They're so cute! Can't wait to get them now and put them up!!
> Wilkinson is like our favourite shop  It's cheap and good quality and they have some really nice stuff, we buy a lot of our stuff for the house there! :haha:

They are super cute, we cant do much as we rent and OH chose the Lion King as our theme, but its hard finding all the bits in the UK lol I love a bit of wilko's!



Avas_mum said:


> I'm hearing you ladies about the uncomfortable positions and kicking! Starting to feel some pretty painful kicks especially around my bladder area....are you ladies having baby showers one of my good friends asked me if she could host it and was wondering when i want it? I was thinking when i am about 33 weeks otherwise it will be too close to the new year while people are on holiday. What are you ladies doing?

I wont be having a baby shower, seems more of a US thing then UK to me, although I know its getting popular over here. I dont think id like all the attention tbh.



donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls..
> I'm 25 weeks 2moz. Almost 3rd tri! Eeek! So exciting ..
> 
> I've got my flu jab next week. Its only 13 weeks til my sons 2nd birthday! X

I always look at how many weeks you are compared to me, and makes me feel like I should be due in March lol. I had my flu jab few weeks back, my arm didnt ache much, but there was a hot lump there for a while!


----------



## Shabutie

Got my scan tomorrow, looking forward to it! :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Omg ur belly button lol! Does it hurt?!

LOL a little bit when something rubs against it but as I get bigger and the skin gets more tight, it hurts more and more often. Not looking forward to it lol.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

mine never popped out with my dd. but this time i think i may!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies

One more week to V-day for me yay

Trust everyone is well ...


----------



## azure girl

Good evening? Morning? It's midnight here in my part of the US, I dunno what I should call it! :haha: I'll be off to sleep soon. :sleep: Yay for your approaching vday blessed! Oh and I think my belly button is losing the fight! It's so shallow and stretched already! Not looking forward to that day when it pops out.


----------



## Blessedbaby

sleep well azure


----------



## Blessedbaby

btw its 9.20am in SA LOL


----------



## donnarobinson

My belly button pops out now depedning on how he's lying . Its in at the moment it popped at around 29 weeks with my son I think. 
Its 8.05am here .. I'm tired as always ! X


----------



## Eltjuh

My bellybutton never popped with my son and I doubt it will this time, it's more like a donut hole than anything else :haha:

It's V-day for me today!! :happydance: Can't believe it's only another 16 weeks to go!! it's odd starting to count down!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww happy vday ella. :) haa ino its wierd . Instead of counting up I'm couting down lol. 14 weeks 6 days here haa! X 3rd tri next ! Eek x


----------



## Blessedbaby

happy v day Ella ... mine is next week...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy V day Ella 

Funny to think we are counting down now, seems so far still, then I realise that after Christmas it is so close, and Christmas is practically upon us too,

I done lots of Xmas prezzie shopping today -Am off work next week so will start on the wrapping -not fun with SPD but needs done, so will start doing little bits and pieces at a time xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

V day on sunday here! Cant beleive it!


----------



## Shabutie

Just posted on FB, but I know there are some not on it.

Here are my scan pics from this morning, baby is nice and healthy with a strong heartbeat.










We are team :pink:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

If OH finally agrees (as he picked middle name after his late nan) then this is baby Sienna Pamela


----------



## wannabubba#4

gorgeous pics and congrats again <3 xxx


----------



## Shabutie

Happy V day Ella.

I know your really good with keeping info up to date, but can I have some pink storks next to my name please lol


----------



## Eltjuh

pink storks have been placed! :winkwink:


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats on the pink bundle of cuteness Shabutie!

I don't know if my belly button will pop at all, it's so deep. my lap scar from my gallbladder removal was deep and that's only just starting to show on the surface of my skin now, it's the best way I can tell bump is growing other than a tape measure lol, my belly button is still at least an inch deep and the scar is about half that length <- not sure if I'm making sense lol.

My sinus cold is still lingering in the mornings, I feel better by lunchtime then it all comes back to being congested at night, I tried sleeping with my head propped up more and it didn't really help.

I forgot to add the photo of the cute baby onesies we got. Azure we love kohls too, we live less than 5 miles from one and they constantly send out circulars with $10 gift cards, the set was on sale from $22 to $12 so with the giftcard and 15% off it worked out at about 93c per one lol. we used to forget to use the giftcards but now we make sure we go use them! getting to build a stockpile from just those alone hehe
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Congrtz on the pink bundle hun :) 

Chad was none stop moving last nite and all this morning , I feel more rolls and prods rather than kicks x


----------



## azure girl

My baby doesn't kick much unless something presses on my belly, mostly it just wiggles arms and legs. Every night baby kicks the bed when I lay on my side, I just kind of sigh and try to sleep.


----------



## Shabutie

Thanks ladies! I can feel baby kick about twice a day, but from what the scan showed, she is a little wriggler really. Be so nice when OH can feel her kick too, I think all dads look forward to that.


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi everyone! I haven't posted too often lately but I sure have been keeping up! 

I have been suffering from the acid reflux too (which has caused a very sore throat). I am taking Zantac but it doesn't help too much anymore. Not sure what I will do now :dohh: 
Does anyone else know when they are going on Mat Leave? I have decided on Dec. 20 (for one of my jobs lol). I work in a frame shop, framing artwork mostly. It is a physical job and I am on my feet for 6-8 hours so I am getting to the point where I just can't do it too much longer. 

On a happier note.V day for me! My bump is pretty darn big. I feel kicks almost every 2 hours or so, all below my belly button. I guess he doesn't like to be upside down :shrug: 


Also.I ordered a crib today :) got it on amazon for $214 Canadian with free shipping!! Yay!! I hope it is as nice as it looks. It is a stork craft.
 



Attached Files:







818w4APro0L._SL1500_.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ruby83

Argh reflux! I have been getting it badly too, mainly at night! Also constipation (sorry TMI) :-(


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I woke up in the night with really bad back pain! Was so sore . He was kicking relli high so don't no how he was lying lol. Feels better this morning tho. 



I get bad heartburn 2! :( x


----------



## wannabubba#4

TTLive - that crib is gorgeous xx And I sorted my mat leave yesterday, official stopping day is 6th January -should be a night shift so bye bye work at 07:45am on the Tuesday morning lol. And due back :( on 1st October -and that is with taking a few weeks holidays too -so 9 months total, but could be only 6 and a half with baby, if he/she is late -so hoping for a timely baby this time lmao (not too early lol but 39/40 weeks will be fine haha)

Donna hope ur back feels better this morning. I am getting really low kicks and wriggles and baby is never above my belly button at all- has been transverse ever since the first scan. I know baby has loads of room to move but I think he/she likes it that way and I am bit (well a lot) scared that I am going to have a transverse bubba and be forced into C- Section. PMA PMA IT IS STILL EARLY!!! lol

I am off top another Jack N Jill market today -hoping for more bargains (nearly new/ new baby items at a fraction of the cost in Scotland) 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

AND I am on holiday for a week from work, so need the rest, my SPD was sore yesterday :nope:
Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

aw glad uve sorted ur maternity donna. :) 

I feel most kicks low to, but I do get some high ones, quite abit aboive my belly button. 

I'm feeling more rolls and prods now tho and less kicks x


----------



## Eltjuh

I usually feels kicks low aswell, or around my belly button area. But the past couple of days he seems to have started kicking my ribs a little aswell, every so often.
Last night I was telling my husband to watch my belly cause I could see him kick, but everytime he looked away he just missed it! So I kept saying: oh you missed it again, and again... and again! And then my SIL asked me if she could feel it and as soon as she put her hand on my belly he stopped kicking :haha: Typical!! Hopefully she gets to feel it before they leave again, cause she seemed pretty keen! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh chad was in my ribs the ova night gosh I was in some pain! 

Chad always stops kicking wen my oh tries to feel ha. But 2nights ago in bed he felt him for a good 10 mins kicking away he was going wild lol x


----------



## JessesGirl29

I feel so suprised now how high the kicks are. Like, way above my belly button and I can't believe it's only around 20 weeks that the placenta reaches the belly button and now he's just up between my ribs. 

I've been thinking about maternity leave too. I'd like to take the last month off before my due date as my job is very physical (providing Recreation in Long Term Care). I don't stop all day and it's kept me active and I shape but I'm starting to get worn down. I'd like to stop in February BUT OH got his two weeks along with everyone else on his contract job that just kept going :cry:
Right before Christmas and while I'm this pregnant. He always gets a job though so I'm not too worried, I just want to be able to securely say "I'm done work on February 10th". If he's not working, I can't see how two of us can live at government coverage.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i dont take maternity leave and didnt with my daughter...i teach anatomy at the college level part time so its not labor intensive lol...i just took two days off class and went right back to work haha...i plan to do the same this time unless it is a c section..then ill take 2 weeks off.

We were looking at that crib too!

Heartburn s bad here all day too!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikki -How many hours do you work? I am so looking forward to my maternity leave lol, and I only do 23hrs per week. 9 months of not having to go days without sleep after working a night shift, Bliss! 9 months of not having to worry about child care at all! And a few weeks of not having to work with SPD is the biggest one lol -and of course 6-7months of spending time with the new baby. How do you cope with going back so soon if you have sleepless nights lol? I mean, my children have not been good sleepers but by the time I went back to work they ONLY woke up once lol , early days I can be feeding every 2-3hrs all day and night. Totally exhausting.

Hubby is putting in our new bathroom this weekend and currently I have no heating no hot water and no toilet -a pregnant persons worst nightmare lol!! It has to be below freezing tonight again, so hope he gets it fixed for tonight, it was bitterly cold this morning :( ...and my house resembles a bomb site 

xxx


----------



## biliboi2

Anomaly scan tomorrow ladies! Prob won't sleep tonight :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol donna i actually teach 2 -3 classes online so i do those from home...they are already set up so i just grade and do attendance each week ( maybe an hour of grading every 2-3 days)....

Then i work tues and thurs nights from 6-9:30pm, and saturdays 12:30-4pm :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ooops i meant wannabubba#4!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And my hubby works full time 9-5 monday thru friday but we switch nights so at least one of us gets sleep all night ( it really helps)... I dont breast feed w my diabetes so it helps.

My dd was sleeping thru the night by 4.5 months so im hoping and crossing my fingers this baby does too!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Ooops i meant wannabubba#4!

donna was correct for me too lol ;)

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

that's really good you can work around hubby's work too, makes things easier xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes it does! We save lots of $$ on childcare!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Yes it does! We save lots of $$ on childcare!

that is why I work part time and do mainly nights or weekends - if I worked fulltime I would be a fortune on childcare, and it is a nice family / work blend for me. I love working but equally get to spend all day with my family bar the odd weekend shift ) xx


----------



## azure girl

Wannabubba#4, my baby is transverse too and typically never flips! I stress that it will never change position. This is my first so there isn't as much space, meaning it already hurts where the baby lays across my uterus, I feel massively bruised! I know we have loads of time, but you can't help worrying that your baby won't go head down. I suppose time will tell if they move or not!


----------



## Shabutie

Hi all, so going out for a birthday meal tomorrow, and we are revealing that we are expecting a girl. :happydance:

So I make cakes for the occassion, and cant wait for people to open their eyes and see them!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cute!


----------



## Disneylovers

Oh so cute and creative!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Very cute idea (and cupcakes)


----------



## BaniVani

Hello girls! Haven't been on this site for a while...I just had a *4d ultrasound*--what a beautiful experience! 
https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c300/vanmca/Baby%20Ricky/RICCARDO_9.jpg
Discomforts 
Hope you're all doing well. I am starting to get some *back aches* that actually keep me from walking. Also, I have this *pain under my left breast* that at first felt like it was just my skin that was irritated, but it seems that the muscle under the breast is really sore or perhaps inflamed? Any of you ladies ever have this? Today it really bothered me while going for a walk.


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies



Nikkilewis14 said:


> V day on sunday here! Cant beleive it!

happy v day nikki

I still have the worst heartburn its making me very miserable :cry:

my tummy was so tight on Sat and Sun and now everyone is commenting on how much it's grown since Friday LOL :shrug:

I havent even bought one christmas pressie :blush: need to get my A in gear ... 

My ML is starting on 14 Feb and my annual leave is 5 weeks away ... I cant wait :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing great


----------



## Eltjuh

BaniVani, do you ever feel like it eases up?? the backache and the pain under your breast??? Could it be baby??? 
I get pains in my back (and also below bump) if baby sits in an awkward position or on a nerve and it really hurts, but then after a while it's usually suddenly gone! (because baby moved) 
And I remember having it under my right boob with my son, he used to poke his bum right up there! He was a tall boy and therefore even when his head was already engaged his bum would still be sitting right up there and it hurt pretty bad at times! 

Hope that's just it for you!! :hugs:

btw, was it you that had the gender-dilemma?? When you accidentally got told at the scan and weren't going to tell hubby about it?? If it was you, did you tell him in the end??? What did he say?


----------



## BaniVani

Eltjuh said:


> BaniVani, do you ever feel like it eases up?? the backache and the pain under your breast??? ....
> ... was it you that had the gender-dilemma... did you tell him in the end??? What did he say?

Hiya Eltjuh,

backache does ease up, but the strange pain under my breast is always there. If I touch the area it feels sore. Perhaps it's from laying only on the left side...I'm not getting sharp pains or anything, it's just a strange irritation. It became a bit worse while I was walking today. 

The *"gender-dilemma"* ... took the advice from this forum, told him if he wanted to know or not. He was very upset about the tech telling me. In the end he was happy to know but of course disappointed that we would not have a wonderful surprise. I will let this tech know next time I go for the ultrasound.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls.. 

Hope ur all ok.. 

Next week and I'm in 3rd tri! :) 

I feel like I'm gtn big now bt I stil feel fat. I didn't feel fat with my son but I didn't alredi have a jelly belly then x


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm the same Donna! Especially when wearing a top that doesn't have an empire waist, I feel like anyone that doesn't know me or knows I'm pregnant probably just thinks I'm fat! 
My SIL said it looked like a bump the other day but I was wearing an actual maternity top that day which has an empire waist. Whereas yesterday I was wearing a normal top and I felt like I just looked fat!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh defo no how u feel hun, I think every1 can tell I'm pregnant cuz I am pretty big and the woman in the shop asked the ova day, she was like I fort u was bt didn't wna ask . Meaning incase ur just fat lol.. 

But my belly altho hard sometimes, is stil flabby at the bottom and I just don't as nice as I did when pregnant with my son. X
Ur bumps cute btw ella. I seen on 2nd tri x


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im so tired now

BaniVani your scan is so cute ... look at that little nose

I also feel fat if I just wear normal clothes ...


----------



## wannabubba#4

BaniVani - looks like your little bubba is saluting you in the scan with his foot haha so cute - good news that you told your hubby, saves you the stress and worry of the dilemma of what to do.

Shabutie -happy birthday and hope your gender reveal goes great -lovely idea and lovely cupcakes yum yum 

Claire - lots of people experience spotting especially after sex, hope all is okay, and early cramping can be normal too- try not to worry.... and no idea when bathroom will be complete, although SHOULD have heating back today (but then was told that yesterday) and hubby only has today and tomorrow off work then it will be doing little bits in the evenings and weekends bah!!!!!


Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr xxxxxxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm feeling big too. Midwife appointment on the 21st and I want her to measure my belly and tell me if I'm in a normal range. I don't know if it's that I've always been trim or time I s passing really fast now but I feel like I'm huge. 
it could be increased by the fact that I ate so healthy first trimester and second trimester I just sort of slowly crept back to crap eating (processed foods ect) where as I yeas usually a pretty 'clean' eater before. 
None of my pants fits, I'm in full maternity gear and I Look Pregnant even in my fall coat buttoned up. 

But then I think I might just be going nuts and I'm in track, I'll be third trimester in two weeks. Major FTM not knowing what's normal.


----------



## Blessedbaby

happy V day Jesse


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cute pic bani!!

I have my 24 week scan today, should have a 4d today too :)

Hope everyone is feeling well! My back is a mofo!


----------



## Paperhearts

Hi ladies! Can I join you? Due March 1st and would love some friends around my stage :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome paperhearts x 

Enjoy ur scan nikki x


----------



## wannabubba#4

hi and congrats paperhearts

Nikki enjoy seeing your little princess again

Happy Viability day Jessesgirl 

We have heating !! yeah! can maybe take my coat off soon lmao - still no toilet though, oh well baby steps lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

The weather here is so wonky! We were freezing in the 30s last week and this week we do t even need heat bc its in the 60s! We also had a massive storm blow thru last night ( from the tornados around the u.s.)... Crazy weather!


----------



## Paperhearts

Thanks! I love the forums but it's nice to have the trimesters narrowed down to a smaller group :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome Paperhearts, I'll add you to the list!!

My coat doesn't fit anymore! I can't close it... well, I can, just about, button it up, but it even looks like I'm about to pop out of it! haha... mainly around the boobs area though!

Anyway, I had a long day....went to see my new nephew, which took a 3hr drive and then took the train back with my 2 year old at 7pm and didn't get back home until 11.30! So time for bed for me now, I was up at 7am with him aswell!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi all! hope everyone is well. haven't been on here in a while.

next apt is my GD test and then I go to apts every 2 weeks. I don't know why, but its exciting for me lol. I guess maybe cuz it means getting closer to holding her :cloud9:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I've got a right headache .. 

I think I've got another uti! Boo :( 

My appointments are every four weeks now I think. I see her at 28 and assuming then 32 . Don't really no tho . X 

Down to double digits 2moz! X 
100 days to go for me today x


----------



## wannabubba#4

What A long day Ella hope Lucas slept longer this morning for you both :) 
How is your nephew? Did you enjoy having a new born cuddle?

Donna hope you haven't got an UTI hun - rotten luck you are having with these infections hugs xx

Melissa -my next appointment is my GTT too, at 28weeks for me, then 3 weekly visits after that :D EXCITING Makes things seem closer then lol.

I bought a new pram yesterday , well preloved (you must see a pattern here lol, I love a bargain haha) - I didn't need one, hence how I was not looking for a new one, but someone local to me posted it on fbook and I couldn't resist lol -It is identical to my old one, so my car seat / carry cot will still fit, but it is red/ green whereas my one is blue / green (and according to my daughter it is  FOR a boy and would look wrong if we have a girl lol) Anyway - it is better condition than mine lol, only been used for a few months and has a really snuggly cosy toes with it, and a matching changing bag -for £30 lol

Not buying anymore -although keeping my eyes peeled for woodland animals stuff as I love those little owls and the colours match my pram now lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







960188_418985578230031_1706501461_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah it was a very long day! He came into our bedroom at 7.30 this morning, so that was ok. (he usually gets up between 6 and 7) But hubby got up with him! :happydance: I'm still quite tired, so I'll probably have an early night tonight!
My nephew was so cute, and SO small! Funny thing is that he is exactly the same length Lucas was when he was born and only 2oz lighter but it was so weird to think Lucas was that small! I can't remember him ever being THAT small!! Looking forward to having Logan now though! (well after the whole labour process :haha:)

I've got an appointment either this week or next week, can't remember from the top of my head but it's on the calendar so I'll have to have a look before the day comes and goes and I forget about it! :haha: 

Donna (robinson) there should be a little sheet in your notes that shows when you're supposed to have appointments!


----------



## donnarobinson

Its so so cold here !! I'm froze got the heating on . ! Is ur heating fixed now donna. I think u said it was didn't u. 

I'm knackred as always.. 
X
Oh ill have to have a look ella x


----------



## Eltjuh

My appointment is thursday :) Would like to have her measure my belly, but I don't think they do till like 28/30 weeks right???

My notes say routine appt @ 28, 34, 36, 38 and 41 weeks. I think I get 1 or 2 extra appointments because of my (30+) bmi though...


----------



## wannabubba#4

My notes say every 2 weeks from 28 weeks and then weekly from 37 weeks but I have been told that this is incorrect lol - every 3 weeks from 28 sounds fine lol

And yes Donna, heating on ( at the moment lol) It is off on off on; as is the toilet ... and is off at the moment -gonna be a long few weeks of mess and guddle until it is finished properly I imagine - hate the mess it is affecting everything. 

But it is warmer now so that is good :D

xxx


----------



## azure girl

Hey girls! I have my scan tomorrow! I am so excited! :happydance: Hopefully this little wiggler cooperates and we find out what it is! On another note, poor DH has a sinus infection. He has loads to do this week and feels crummy. But isn't that how it always goes?


----------



## wannabubba#4

Goodluck tomorrow Azuregirl -hope baby co-operates

Seems ages ago I had my scan lol

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh starting at 28 weeks im seen once a week i think :/ then 32 weeks is 2xs a week! Agh! Stupid stress tests!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And ouch my stupid sciatic nerve is bothering me again! Cant catch a break!


----------



## waiting4damon

I wish I had a crystal ball and could just see into the future that my daughter would arrive safe and healthy and that I would bodily survive this birth. I am so scared of repeat c section; equally scared of uterine rupture--I dont know what choice to make!

:( So much longer to wait to end the worry...


----------



## LisK

Eltjuh said:


> Welcome Paperhearts, I'll add you to the list!!
> 
> My coat doesn't fit anymore! I can't close it... well, I can, just about, button it up, but it even looks like I'm about to pop out of it! haha... mainly around the boobs area though!

Every time I zip up my maternity coat, I play a little game called "Will It Zip?" It was a little dicey today. Definitely not going to make it through the winter. And this is a *maternity* coat!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm gonna need to get a nice big warm scarf I think, or one of those 'Snood' things that can hang down and keep the rest warm


----------



## JessesGirl29

Ugh god I had a scary morning. Woke up with pain that felt like the worlds worst gas cramp. Went to the bathroom to sit on the toilet to see if it was gas and as soon as I sat down and tried to 'go' it was like a horrible cramp took over my entire tummy and my bump went as hard as a rock and I actually doubled over and went down to the floor on my hands and knees and tried to breathe through it. Happened twice more before I got out of the bathroom and then my bump stayed hard for the rest of the morning. I'm positive I'm having Braxton hicks. Going to see the midwife on Thursday so I'll ask her about it then. 
Made me TERRIFIED of labour if those are practice contractions.


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> And ouch my stupid sciatic nerve is bothering me again! Cant catch a break!

Mine was acting up a little yesterday, more so throughout today and then by this evening it was excruciating again :/ I hadn't been bothered by it for a couple weeks so I thought I was in the clear. Guess not.


----------



## BaniVani

*JessesGirl29:* Please keep us updated--I hope it's nothing serious. I had this similar type of cramp and thought the worst but it ended up being gas:wacko:- . Good that you're seeing your midwife though. 

*LisK_*My coat is more like a fashion accent these days--it doesn't zip either. How about underwear? I've been throwing away lots of g-strings and replacing them with granny trunks-very comfortable.

*waiting4damon* : You'll see that everything will be just fine. It must not be easy to calm the nerves especially if you went through a C-section with your first. My cousin went through 4 births. She had a C-section with her third and a vaginal birth with the last child. 

*azure girl* Good luck!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Disneylovers

My jacket that Zipped up last week no longer does today Bani so yeah it's just to keep my arms and shoulders warm now LOL, I have already eye'd up one of hubby's comfy sweatshirts that fits over bump nicely at the moment, if we get too cold whilst out and about I can steal it from him LOL

I have my maternity unit tour with hubby in the am, short notice as I got a return call from them just before dinner asking if I was free tomorrow, seeing as we have an OB appt next door tomorrow at 10am I figured why not get three things done at once so it's ob appt, pre-registering at the unit then doing the tour at 11am :) They were so sweet on the phone too, I had called to see if they could accommodate a tour outside of their usual Saturday and Monday only tour days (hubby has to work and cant make any of the times and I left a message asking because we'd ideally like to go together). It turns out both ladies will be in for a meeting around noon so they kindly offered to come in early just to tour hubby and I around the unit :happydance:


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna robinson- sorry about the uti :( but yay for double digits!! 

Donna- think I said this, but absolutely love the pram, great find!

Eltjuh- its so crazy how everywhere does different things. my ob has measured my belly for many appts now. she never mentions how big and I never ask, so im assuming its normal.

azure girl- yay for your scan! hope baby reveals his/her gender :happydance:

waiting4damon- hope everything turns out well whatever you decide :hugs:

Disneylovers- yay for the tour!! we have one scheduled for dec 7th and im excited lol. on dec 3rd we also have a 'happiest baby on the block' class scheduled I cant wait for. and will be taking a childbirth prep class in January. didn't have time for pain management as my last labor was 45 minutes so I need to brush up on breathing techniques. 

I love all the coats not fitting stories lol!! I have worn DH's coat the last few times I was pregnant in winter. its not pretty, but its big and warm. thinking of actually getting a maternity coat this time. :shrug:

its crazy how everywhere does things a little different. my ob considers 25 weeks 3rd tri so my next apt is on about 26 1/2 weeks for my Gest diabetes test. she starts seeing me every 2 weeks from 26 weeks to 34 weeks and then will start weekly appts 34 wks til I deliver. I really like the extra appts so I cant complain lol. it gives me something to look forward too. hearing the baby and doing the check up. I think I will have another scan around 32 wks if I want it. I have had some complications at the end of my pregnancies like low lying placenta and low amniotic fluid so I am not sure if that's offered to everyone as standard or not. but to see baby, I will take it! and they usually say about what baby weighs which I love to know :cloud9:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies

hope everyone is well

I was off sick yesterday with a sinus headache but Im much better today ...

in just 14 days I will only have 100 days left to go ... hope this baby comes on time like my son LOL


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, defo gotta get in with the drs, I've defo got a uti , I'm in pain with it now, It never normally botheres me in the day, just night time ! I've got the flu jab 2moz so ill try and take a wee sample down then.. 

99 days to go :D !! Yay x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay for double figures Donna -I am just behind you eeeeeeeeeeek! Another milestone passed :D

I am too struggling with my coat lol -have been looking or a nice warm larger sized coat to keep me warm but am reluctant to spend a fortune when I wont need it for too long lol -but then I can wear it after bubs is born and when in his/her sling I suppose xx And lol Do I really expect to lose all this 'baby' weight straight after birth hahaha NO WAY!! 

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay 2moz 4 u donna. My coat won't button over my bump . My bump sticks out haa. ! I wear my ohs bt even tha is getting tight , x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Nice to have a proper bump now, though getting a bit of SPD which plagued me towards the end of my last pregnancy. 
Also counting down shifts at work, nine to go over the next five weeks!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mark&Annie said:


> Nice to have a proper bump now, though getting a bit of SPD which plagued me towards the end of my last pregnancy.
> Also counting down shifts at work, nine to go over the next five weeks!

Yay 9 shifts wont be long lol... I have 10 shifts over the next 7 weeks though so another weeks annual leave at Xmas then 2 weeks of only doing one shift :happydance:


----------



## Blessedbaby

yay for double digits ...

I have a month of work before I go on annual leave I cant wait ...


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> Yay for double figures Donna -I am just behind you eeeeeeeeeeek! Another milestone passed :D
> 
> I am too struggling with my coat lol -have been looking or a nice warm larger sized coat to keep me warm but am reluctant to spend a fortune when I wont need it for too long lol -but then I can wear it after bubs is born and when in his/her sling I suppose xx And lol Do I really expect to lose all this 'baby' weight straight after birth hahaha NO WAY!!
> 
> xx

I saw these coats called Mcoat or something like that it has a flap at the front with a zip on either side so you can zip it down a little and if you have a sling/baby carrier your baby can look out at the top... No idea how much it costs though, cause I'm the same, don't really wanna buy a coat that I'll only wear for a couple of months, but then again I guess you could try and sell it on afterwards! 
Here's a picture https://www.dearbornbaby.com/images/P/mcoatmain.jpg


OH MY, I just looked at the price on the page I got the picture from, just out of curiosity.... $400!!! :saywhat:


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Yay 2moz 4 u donna. My coat won't button over my bump . My bump sticks out haa. ! I wear my ohs bt even tha is getting tight , x

My OH is smaller than me even when I'm not pregnant so I can't do that! :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

My oh is smaller than me 2 :( but his coat fits. I used to be smaller than him til I had my son x


Eltjuh said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Yay 2moz 4 u donna. My coat won't button over my bump . My bump sticks out haa. ! I wear my ohs bt even tha is getting tight , x
> 
> My OH is smaller than me even when I'm not pregnant so I can't do that! :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## JessesGirl29

Yay for all the ladies getting closer to being done work :happydance:

In the back of my mind I know taking care of baby will be harder but I love to think about work being done. :haha:

Donna - sorry about the UTI, you can have downright plagued by them!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I only have a break between semesters ( dec 17th-jan 13th) then i go back to work til i deliver lmao, but i guess ican countdown to my month break right?! Only 3 more saturdays ( since thanksgiving break) and then 8 more tues/thurs classes lol... Ill enjoy christmas. New years, my dds 1st b day....then back to work i go for the homestretch!


----------



## Shabutie

Im still in my jeans atm, but thinking in the coming weeks it will change. Im trying to get some longer tops/casual dresses that I can wear with leggings so that when I am further on in the pregnancy I am not wearing tight fitting clothes. 

I too am smaller then my OH, plus he doesnt own a coat, just a hoodie and then thats tight on me lol. All I know it, I am desparate need of some new knickers!


----------



## azure girl

Well, I just had my ultrasound today! Baby was constantly moving, giving the tech a run for her money! She seemed surprised by the amount of movement! The VERY first thing she saw when starting was the bottom. She asked if we wanted to know what it was, I knew before she said it, it was a clear picture. We are very happy to join team :blue: !


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats azure!!!! :blue:

love all the countdowns to freedom! I haven't worked outside the home since I was pregnant with #3 but I remember how excited I was to be done :cloud9:


----------



## Blessedbaby

good morning

i really am blessed with the best ... my boss called me this morning to ask me when I plan on going on maternity leave and i told him at 36weeks and then he said when I come back in Jan from annual leave I must come see him again coz if im uncomfy before I go on maternity leave maybe we can look at working from home on most days ... yay

anyways im super tired i hardly slept ... im so hot and uncomfy at night


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Congrtz on team :blue: hun :)

I don't feel well today, tired, ill and a sore throat. I've got my flu jab today aswell. And I'm going to sign 4 my new house as were moving :D ! 

26 weeks today :D ! 3rd tri next week x


----------



## Blessedbaby

awesomeness Donna ...


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats on team :blue: Azure girl! 
And congrats on the new house Donna!! 

I'm tired aswell today... Think I went to bed a bit late last night :haha: It was like 1am when I finally went to sleep! Got up at 7am with Lucas and am now half falling asleep on the sofa whilst watching tv.
Need to drink lots now, cause I got my midwife appointment at 10.10 so gotta leave in about 50 minutes! She told me off last night for having pretty concentrated wee.... I'm really not good at drinking a lot though, I just forget and don't usually feel very thirsty.... So I'm just trying to cram in as much juice as I can before I leave so hopefully she won't tell me off :winkwink:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks ella. :) aww yeh I don't drink enough either , which is probz why I'm having a lot of utis I don't feel thirsty a lot tho. Bt I do drink a lot thru the night I keep waking with a dry mouth .. 

I've got my flu jab today, and got the midwife in 2 weeks. I'm going to have to swap drs and midwifes wen I move x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats on team blue Azure -and sounds like a lovely bouncy baby in there

Woohoo new house Donna how exciting!! Wish it was us lol -this house is driving me insane -woke up this morning to no heating or hot water again :( And -2 here today.
And I am annoyed cos I told hubby not to touch the radiators or the heating system but does he listen NO -Now he is getting all stressed and huffy about it , and I am within my rights to say TOLD YOU SO!!! GGGrrrrrrrrrrr but then that is just mean, and I know he is working really hard to fix it and make it as beautiful as possible but I need heat!!!!! And we cannot afford a new heating system- he says last night 'looks like we 'll need to go pickup a new boiler babe' As if they are cheap !!! and then it is the fitting that will cost even more as we need a Gas Safe Engineer. And we still have Christmas to get through :'( Why does he just not listen!!!!! I suggested not replacing all the walls and ceiling and floor but no he insisted it would be easy enough and be better in the long run (here we are almost a week later and still not finished or even nearly) ; advised him not to change the radiator but again he laughed and said it would be easy (I mean we do have google and youtube!!!! lol silly me :winkwink::wacko:)

Men!!!! Pah!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Donna, can't you make use of that government scheme thingy for getting a new boiler?? Not sure who qualifies for it to be honest!

I just got back from the MW, everything all good, bp good, weight good, belly measured 25cm :thumbup: Gotta have the GTT done though on the 12th of Dec. And then got a mw appointment after that - she said with any luck we'll have the results straight away at the appointment!


----------



## Blessedbaby

good to hear Ella ...

Donna that sucks my DH also never listens to me ... we also have added expenses now and we havent even started on Christmas shopping


----------



## wannabubba#4

You need to earn less than 16k or be on benefits to get the free boiler Ella -I just looked into it lol - I thought even if they were doing a money back scrappage scheme but nothing at the moment apart from the above :(

Oh well! New boiler for my eldest son's Christmas lol -'know you wanted a PS4 son but saw this boiler and thought you'd LOVE it ' lmao ;) 

xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Wannabubba that is terrible to have no heat and have it be so cold! what a nightmare. Our landlord wants us to buy the townhouse that we're in right. Now expect that it's a hot mess and I wouldn't touch it with a 20' pole. I have to write an email back to him that makes 'f*ck no' sound polite. To make it even better, it's my OH's Moms boyfriend. That's why we've sat here for a year with no flooring upstairs and no help with stuff (we are now installing the wood flooring just to have floors in the baby's room) again, no help. We don't own and that shouldn't be the way. Buy it from you??? :growlmad:

Off to the midwife this morning, feel like I'm getting huge and really want to know her opinion. 

Donna - glad everything went well at your appointment.


----------



## wavescrash

I had the day off work and OH got out of work at 8am. My 8 year old was at school so we took the 18 month old out to breakfast. It's such a smoother outing without the older one there lol. She's a total snot anymore so it was nice to enjoy a meal out without the whining (you'd think the toddler would whine more!)

Then we ventured off to the thrift store and I found some lift-the-flap books for the toddler. I think I'm going to save them for Christmas gifts though, as much as I want to see her enjoy them now. We also got her 2 Sesame Street coloring books because she's obsessed with Sesame Street. I figure I'll give her one now and save one for Christmas.

Then I also picked up the book "The Night Before Christmas" and think I want to start a tradition of reading it with my kids on Christmas Eve night by the tree with hot chocolate :) And finally, inspired by Pinterest, I snagged the book "The Night You Were Born" to take to the hospital (when we have this baby #3) and have maybe her footprints put on the front inside cover and then have any hospital guests sign the book for her. I was so happy when I saw it on the shelf. It was $3.99 which is more than I like to spend on books at the thrift shop but it's cheaper than if I'd bought it new so still a bargain!

We're home, toddler & OH are napping and then at 2:30 I have an appointment to get my hair cut. Tomorrow morning is my next OB appointment. So excited to see how much weight I've gained and hopefully measure my fundal height.


----------



## waiting4damon

wannabubba-You are so fortunate in terms of maternity leave. I am a nurse in the US, and must remain a full time employee in order to keep my health insurance. I can not start maternity leave any earlier than a week in advance of a scheduled c section and am pretty much expected to work until I go into labor if I try for a VBAC. 
From delivery, I get up to 12 weeks time off work without losing my job--6 weeks paid for VBAC and 8 weeks paid for C section. It is nowhere near humane. :(


----------



## waiting4damon

Do any of you know how dangerous caffeine consumption in pregnancy? I love coffee and espresso and have been having a cup of hot brew or a shot of espresso nearly daily. Any danger of preterm labor?


----------



## BaniVani

waiting4damon said:


> wannabubba-You are so fortunate in terms of maternity leave. I am a nurse in the US, and must remain a full time employee in order to keep my health insurance. I can not start maternity leave any earlier than a week in advance of a scheduled c section and am pretty much expected to work until I go into labor if I try for a VBAC.
> From delivery, I get up to 12 weeks time off work without losing my job--6 weeks paid for VBAC and 8 weeks paid for C section. It is nowhere near humane. :(

____Wow, and I thought I had it bad in Italy. You poor woman!!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

I think there's a risk of premature birth and light birthweight if you drink too much caffeine... Not sure though!


I was cross stitching earlier and accidentally snapped the eye of the needle so now I can't do any more because the needles I've got are too big so I need to wait until I get a chance to go to the shop to get some new ones! 
I'm bored now... feeling tired aswell! I'm just laying on the sofa watching traffic cops :haha: I've really got into watching that, not sure why!


----------



## wannabubba#4

waiting4damon said:


> wannabubba-You are so fortunate in terms of maternity leave. I am a nurse in the US, and must remain a full time employee in order to keep my health insurance. I can not start maternity leave any earlier than a week in advance of a scheduled c section and am pretty much expected to work until I go into labor if I try for a VBAC.
> From delivery, I get up to 12 weeks time off work without losing my job--6 weeks paid for VBAC and 8 weeks paid for C section. It is nowhere near humane. :(

This is harsh! It is such physically demanding and stressful work, I cannot imagine having to work until I give birth. I only work part time and am finding the work so hard just now as it is. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

waiting4damon said:


> Do any of you know how dangerous caffeine consumption in pregnancy? I love coffee and espresso and have been having a cup of hot brew or a shot of espresso nearly daily. Any danger of preterm labor?

Last pregnancy literally all I drank was soda (Pepsi) and didn't have preterm labor nor was she born at a low birthweight.


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies

hope everyone is well ... its my V-day today ... yay so happy another milestone


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I've got a busy weekend. Gotta pack my whole house ready2 move 2moz! Stressed! X 

Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy V Day hun x


Blessedbaby said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> hope everyone is well ... its my V-day today ... yay so happy another milestone


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessed woohoo for V day - a milestone I was so pleased to pass too, I am counting down literally days now to third tri and the home straight yeehah!!!!!

Donna -hope your move goes smoothly. Are you moving far?, will it be a bigger house? Do you need to change midwives / hospital etc? Exciting!!! I have stayed in the same house for 16 years lol (bar 6 months when I moved out due to my first marriage breaking up and ex being a dick and refusing to leave -but that is another story lol) , kind of wish at times we could move somewhere lol but then we got this one for a steal at the time, and only have 5 years left on out mortgage, so moving would mean a bigger mortgage and possibly relocating schools and getting new neighbours etc so maybe better off where we are. It is SO exciting moving though, I am a bit jealous of that :D

xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Baby is a LETTUCE lol - Love my little lettuce <3

xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Moving can be exciting but it's also nice to stay in one place for a while! With hubby in the army we've had to move every 2 years. In 2008 I moved from Holland to the UK, then in 2009 moved from Portsmouth to Canterbury, then 2010 moved Woolwich (London) and then moved from there to our current house (in west sussex) this year. And we're looking at moving again in about 1.5/2 years because this is 'temporary housing'..... :dohh: Would be nice to finally be able to have a house where we can stay as long as we want! 

If you've almost paid off your mortgage surely you'd be able to sell the house for a good price and only need a small mortgage on a new place? Because whatever you get for this house will be yours - minus whatever is left to pay on the mortgage?? Right?? Or am I being silly - never bought a house before and not sure how it works exactly.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Waiting4damon - reading that makes me tear up, I think the American healthcare system is so inhumane. I've never been so happy to live in Canada. 
:hugs:

Blessed - happy vday! I can't believe we're nearing third trimester. Seems like we just got here. 

Donna - hope you have a smooth move with lots of help. 


I drink an espresso or coffee every morning, lots of water during the day and one in the afternoon only if it's a really bad day. I'd love to be a perfect pregnancy woman but working full time has drained me and I need that caffiene fix daily to get going in the morning....:coffee:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> Moving can be exciting but it's also nice to stay in one place for a while! With hubby in the army we've had to move every 2 years. In 2008 I moved from Holland to the UK, then in 2009 moved from Portsmouth to Canterbury, then 2010 moved Woolwich (London) and then moved from there to our current house (in west sussex) this year. And we're looking at moving again in about 1.5/2 years because this is 'temporary housing'..... :dohh: Would be nice to finally be able to have a house where we can stay as long as we want!
> 
> If you've almost paid off your mortgage surely you'd be able to sell the house for a good price and only need a small mortgage on a new place? Because whatever you get for this house will be yours - minus whatever is left to pay on the mortgage?? Right?? Or am I being silly - never bought a house before and not sure how it works exactly.


yeah could do Ella but the prospect of being mortgage free in 5 years is SO appealing and I could not afford anything bigger -we would make a little on the house but not enough to go up to 5bedroom so would be in the same position as now but with the whole house to personalise lol :wacko::wacko: and I love my neighbours (well most of them, there is always one right? haha -and even that one doesn't cause me any complaints of anything, just not the happiest person on the planet lol :haha::haha:) xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I agree the maternity pay etc here is crap! :(


----------



## Disneylovers

Sorry I've been quiet, hubby and I went to my ob appt on wednesday, I got told off for my weight gain spike, I had been averaging gaining 4lbs a month between appts and she was not happy with this months being 7lbs... it's all that halloween candy that was sitting here as we had non show up and I couldn't let it just sit there lol, added to the last week and a half of being sick with a bad sinus cold so spent most days laying in bed feeling sorry for myself. She has scheduled my fasting 2hr glucose tolerance test for the 11th of Dec so that it's a week before my next appt and told me to exercise more and watch my portion control... I really don't think I eat huge portions though, hubby even said to her that I don't finish half of what I serve myself anyway. My boobs have ballooned recently too, but most say I don't look 5 1/2-6 months pregnant :/

We did have a great maternity unit tour though, it turned out that the lady who runs the classes went to high school with hubby and she runs the classes and tours at the hospital. We loved the tour and learnt so much more from that than the little bits our OB tells us. It was nice having the tour to just us too so we got to ask away and not be embarrassed for asking silly questions in front of a big group lol. I almost cried when hubby swooned over the newborns in the nursery (there was one baby that was just an hour or so old and was so freaking cute!), just amazing to see him so excited :) They also pre-registered us and I have a lovely little slip of paper with my medical info and barcode on it that I now have to take everywhere with me incase I go into labour early, it's made this all seem so much faster now too, I didn't expect to be registering before january! 

Oh and I will happily lynch our mailman, he threw my breast pump over the drop wall that's on our side of the apt building at our front door, it's a good thing that it was well packed and that it seems to all be working. it's not a far walk around the wall, he wasn't our usual mail carrier either, just makes me grr but yay for covered pump by our insurance being here, another thing checked off the list!


----------



## BaniVani

I love *coffee* in the morning! In Italy I would always ask for an expresso with about a cup of steamed milk. Now that I'm here in the states...every morning I have a cup of milk with just a few spots of freshly brewed coffee from the good ol' American coffee pot. So, I don't think coffee can do any more harm in small quantities. *No more than two cups per day* is what my doctor has advised. 
:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I drink iced lattes prob about 2xs a day lol... Caffine never affected my daughter or her birth weight..


----------



## Disneylovers

Yay made it to V-day! hubby thinks I'm nuts talking about viability days LOL


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, I cud cry I'm so tired. My son had my up most the night :( I've had aboutr 3 hours sleeep. 

I'm all moved now but still loads 2 do. . 

Never again so strsed. 
Donna no its not a bigger house , stil a 2 bedroom. But my old house didn't have a bath only a walk in shower and the neighbours werew so loud . This is closer to oh family to. Haven't moved far. 10 mins maybe x hope ur all ok x loads to do 2day x 

Congrtz on v day disney x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Disney woohoo - next stop third tri (and double digits sooner lol)

Donna glad the move went well, enjoy the new home and hope you catch up on sleep tonight or today :) 

I was in SO much pain last night with my SPD - OMG !! Don't think I done anything in particular to exacerbate it but I could not move without crying out / wincing it was from my symphus pubis right around my right hip to my back and shooting pains down my right leg. I honestly cried :'(

Codeine and a heated wheat pack and bed seemed to do the trick though, feel okay today and even managed some unbroken sleep (codeine knock me right out lol, I could not take them during the day I would be a zombie haha)

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww glad ur feeling better now donna.. I've got a load to do and gotta go to the shops.. Need a new sofa 2moz as mine wouldn't fit threw the door! Not happy x


----------



## Eltjuh

I went to give my LO a bath earlier, I had taken his potty upstairs to the bathroom so we could see if maybe he'd try something on it whilst the bath was filling up. I had taken his clothes and nappy off and went to get him some clean clothes whilst he was still in the bathroom (not in the bath though!) He was standing on his potty so he could see the bath filling up.... when I came back into the bathroom he was sitting on the potty and was doing a wee!!! :happydance: I'm sooooo proud!!! It's the first time he's done anything on the potty and we really wanted him to do something at least once so he would really understand WHAT exactly we wanted from him! So I made a big deal out of it, telling him he did really well and that I'm so proud of him!! And he helped me tip it out in the toilet! Hopefully he'll start using it more now! And hopefully that means we CAN get him potty trained before his little brother comes so we'll only have 1 in nappies!! 
Any tips??? I'm gonna make him a little chart that he can put stickers on everytime he does something on the potty, but I'm not sure how to move on now from just doing it once to using it more often!

Ahw Donna! I hope you can get some more sleep today or tonight. Take it easy! The house isn't going anywhere, you've got time to get it all sorted out. Then again, I kinda liked having everything done so quickly when we moved so 2 days later we were all sorted!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I had a crap sleep too due to my spd - every time I tried to turn it killed :-( 

Had a busy day sorting baby clothes for charity shop and washing bits to keep


----------



## blessedmomma

Disney and blessedbaby- whoop!!!! I just hit v day too, so nice. :happydance:

Eltjuh - yay for getting him to use the potty! sounds like you are doing everything great :flower:

Donna- so nice to get moved in. try not to overdo it though getting things around. :hugs:

Donna- yay for lettuce :happydance:

hope everyone had a fab weekend :kiss:


----------



## azure girl

The weekend is ok, I got a random belly touch today at church, I kind of muttered under my breath...I don't want people touching my belly...but the plus side is that I'm baking my reveal cake today! :dance: I am making a 9 inch round blue cake! Two layers as three is loads of cake! I love baking!


----------



## BaniVani

*azure girl:* Try Husband's Ex girlfriend giving you the unprepared pat on the belly-awkward moment. Have fun at your reveal party!


*wannabubba#4* : Hope you're feeling better

So, today I really needed to buy some sort of *pillow *to help me sleep at night. Saw the body pillows and the wedge looking pillows to place under the tummy but I just couldn't decide. Definitely didn't want to spend 60 to 70 on a pillow so I ended up getting the leachco cuddle nursing pillow marked at 24.99 at Walmart. I am so comfortable with it at 7 months. Hopefully it will last the next two months :winkwink:.


----------



## blessedmomma

azure- gives me chills! cant stand to have my belly touched :nope: no thanks. yay for your cake!!! we couldn't decide on cake or balloons and finally went with balloons so the kids could all be involved in opening the box. dont know how 6 kids could have all cut a cake without a disaster lol. I bet you will have a beautiful day :cloud9:

banivani- your pillow sounds nice :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies

hope everyone had a great weekend ... 

I took out a laybye for my precious pumpkin on Saturday ... felt strange picking out stuff and leaving it behind LOL

We're also currently busy redoing our bathroom ... lots of work and stress

Ive been suffering alot with headaches lately ... but its more a sinus headache than any other ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. Can't believe its 3rd tri for me on thursday! Times flying x 

I'm settled in now stil lots to do but its getting there thanks girls x


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow soon Donna ...


----------



## Blessedbaby

I see there's already an August 2014 birthclub ... wow time is really going fast now


----------



## donnarobinson

Wow it is going fast!x


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! August already!!! Can't believe it!!! Should be getting a September group soon I think, considering we're due in March and are about 6 months pregnant now!


----------



## Blessedbaby

true Ella

So I just spoke to my benefits consultant at work ... they advising me to take maternity leave from the 1st of the month which means I either have to finish at the end of Jan at 34weeks or the end of Feb as I can work until 38 weeks ... :shrug:

I can decide to take 4 months fully paid and return to work or take 6 months, 4 of which will be fully paid and then 2 months unpaid but then I can claim benefits from our goverment for the 2 months unpaid however I will still have to pay my normal company deductions for those 2 months ... :huh:

I have to apply 8 weeks in advance so I have to talk to my DH first tonight ... dont know if I will be going off at the end of Jan or at the end of Feb now ...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessed = if you are fit enough and coping at work (and your employers are good to you) then I would work til end Feb - gives you more time with baby at other side. I would love to work right up, and stop just in time for a couple of weeks rest before baby arrives. I was so bored last time , off from 16weeks dues to stupid SPD and think tonight will be my last shift this time at only 26weeks :'( - I am in so much pain I really do not think I can go on ... crying just thinking about having to work tonight... but should've phoned in sick yesterday or Saturday when the pain as beginning to get excruciating and have left it too late now :( Not that I am going to be much use to anyone, about as useful as a chocolate radiator 

xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww shame Donna ... I feel for you

my boss is awesome so maybe I will take him up on the offer he made of working most days from home and then finish at the end of Feb I also dont want to be long at home what if I go overdue ... then I will be a good 8 weeks at home ...


----------



## JessesGirl29

Awwwww Donna, that sounds so painful :hugs:

Blessed-I'd also try to push through to have the time with the baby. I asked my work and they just need two weeks notice of my planned last day so I'm good to wait to see if OH can scoop up a job by then.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok donna x big hugs x


----------



## blessedmomma

blessed- I would wait as long as I could too

donna- :( so sorry your in so much pain


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks ladies ... so seems like we back to the white background ... ouch my eyes


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I really don't like the changes they made!! 
I changed it to 'BnB Extra' now and it's the same colours as before, just doesn't look as good....


----------



## Blessedbaby

let me try it as well


----------



## wannabubba#4

changed back too- phew!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls. Been feeling really down and fed up today. Dno if its the stress of the move x chad hasn't reli moved much today. Stil a few kicks bt not as many as usual x


----------



## BaniVani

donnarobinson said:


> Hope ur all ok girls. Been feeling really down and fed up today. Dno if its the stress of the move x chad hasn't reli moved much today. Stil a few kicks bt not as many as usual x

Sorry you're feeling down...There were a few days that I noticed less movement in my lil guy but I then I realized he was kicking and swirling a lot at night. So, just when I thought he had a sleeping pattern, he quickly changed. I have and owl for a baby:wacko:

Hope you get settled into your house soon! Takes a while to adjust to new surroundings and new household temperatures etc.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope ur okay Donna xxx Am sure Chad will be bouncing around soon hugs xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im pretty miserable today too :( just think bc im so achey and tired and i just want to sleep my life away... I just feel like i have no motivation at all! Im cooking thanksgiving dinner thursday and were having all my in laws here, and i yave to do all the prep tomorrow and i just dont have it in me...but hey, maybe thats what i need, a little pep in my step!


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm pretty sure baby is mostly head down as he kicks me up high. 
Today he was feet down and as I was baking and very distinctly felt as he kicked my bladder and I peed myself a little bit. :thumbup:
Thanks baby. I mean, I heard about this but that was a FTM moment as I stood there and went 'did that seriously just happen?' :haha:
Thank god for panty liners.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry donna r- hope you are feeling better soon :hugs: im sure chad just had a sleepy day. he must be growing.

nikki- we are cooking the whole thanksgiving here as well. we usually do so we know what to expect but its def gonna be some prep Wednesday and im tired too. thankfully DH should be coming home early tomorrow to help

jesse :rofl: oh the joys of pregnancy


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Im so sore today and out of breathe ... my tummy feels like its stretching really very sore 

and my hips as well

how's everyone else feeling?


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Thank u all. Hope ur all. Ok . 3rd tri 4 me 2moz.. 
My little boys poorly so had a rough night with him x


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww shame Donna hope he feels better soon

yay for 3rd tri


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, I'm taking him to the doctors. Bless him x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna hope CJ is oaky and you can catch up on zzzzzzzz;s xxx

Ladies - can anyone give me advice on what to do about work? Probably sounds really stupid question but I am truly torn and having trouble making a decision.
I am suffering with SPD and my movements are limited and slow. I work in an ICU as a staff nurse. I HATE PHONING IN SICK! Really hate it! I love going to work and feeling useful and generally I am good at my job. Recently I feel like a liability, like other people are carrying me as I cannot do much, and tbh if there was an emergency I would be of no use to anyone :( I was working Monday night and was so sore , and still am today and that was after having a nice easy shift, But cannot quite make that decision to phone in and say 'I am done' 'Cannot do anymore' It does not effect my maternity leave as I have worked NHS for 20 odd years and have full sick pay entitlement but really would love to try and make it another week or two. I have ONLY 9 shifts to do until I officially finish up, spread over the next 6 weeks. I am scared that if I sit around and don't work that my immobility will get worse and I had a horrid labour last time because baby never dropped down into my pelvis and I had so much muscle weakness that it took me months to recover. My work colleagues keep saying ''Do not go to work'' lol - Are they being kind as they see me in pain lol or are they saying ''Stop making us carry your useless weight around when you could be elsewhere?'' I really don't know what to do - Any thoughts? 

Sorry for epic rant / post xxxx


----------



## Eltjuh

that's a hard one Donna!! I'd say finish your last 9 shifts as they are pretty widely spread by the looks/sound of it! BUT if you're in a lot of pain and feel like you're no help to anyone or not as much as you'd like to be...... then maybe it's best to stay at home and just enjoy your maternity leave! 
At least this time you made it further than last time and hopefully that'll help your baby move down properly and help your muscles aswell.... 
Unfortunately it's gotta be your decision in the end! :hugs:


----------



## JessesGirl29

Well I have to be honest and say that I faked food poisoning and called in sick the last two shifts because I just felt so utterly exhausted that I needed two days off. Our sick time is based on earned time so it's time I've earned and it never gets paid out and I haven't taken one sick day this entire pregnancy. I'm getting to the point where I'm sore and tired and feel like the world needs to have more patience and understanding with how hard it is to be pregnant in the end.....getting harder to drag my ass in to work every day. 

So Donna I would say put you and YOUR healthcare first, call work and say you are done if you can financially afford it. You are in pain, growing a baby and it's only 9 shifts, they will find a replacement. :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks ladies - I am going to see how I am tomorrow, that still gives them over 24hrs to cover the shift if I decide not to go :)

I was practically in tears in ASDA today, the pain took my breath away and I had to actually stop walking, a wee elderly man with a walking stick tutting and moaning behind me trying to get past :( - I don't even look pregnant from behind so no doubt he thought I was just being an ass 

A nice relaxing evening with painkillers and my heated wheat bag on my foof will sort me out, I hope lol xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok donna. Bless u :( get some rest! 

My son went drs he's fine just a cold x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Id prob stop work!


----------



## J_Lynn

Yeahhh I would leave work also. They can figure something out for 9 shifts...


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies

hope u feeling better Donna ... as the other ladies said I would also leave earlier 

I have been feeling very uncomfortable ... didnt think it start feeling this way so soon ... and I have a headache from hell again

DonnaR ... hope he gets well soon


----------



## blessedmomma

donna r- hope he is over it soon. even just a cold can make trying to sleep miserable for a LO

donna- I would probably leave early too, but you know your limits better than anyone.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok.

I'd leave 2 donna

Omg 27 weeks today. Ekkk ! 3rd tri ! :) x


----------



## Eltjuh

99 days! :happydance: - then again, he'll probably be late, as are all babies in are family (incl his brother) so it'll probably be more like 113 days :winkwink:


----------



## Blessedbaby

yay Ella just one week til I hit double digits


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woop for double digits Ella

And woohoo 3rd tri Donna -OMG!!! It is really going to fly from here, cannot wait to find out if we have little boy or girl xxx 

Thanks for all the advice ladies <3


----------



## wannabubba#4

.... lol and what the hell is a rutabaga Donna? haha xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Happy thanksgiving usa ladies!


----------



## Blessedbaby

happy thanksgiving to the ladies in the USA ... and to u Nikki ...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy thanksgiving ladies -hope you are all getting lovely and stuffed from your delish food yum yum xxxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol donna :/ no idea ! What is is haa. 

Happy thanksgiving to u usa ladies x


----------



## Eltjuh

I think it's like a turnip.... But I'd never heard of it before either!


----------



## Disneylovers

Happy Thanksgiving ladies and bumps!


----------



## azure girl

Happy thanksgiving! I have to keep my mom from having a meltdown, she tries to do WAY too much! She loses track of time and starts running around like a crazy person! :wacko: But, the food will be good! :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls been up hospital to have chad checked earlier as he wasn't moving a lot . Put me on monitor and he's just fine .. :) bt I've got protein, lucolites and ++ glucose so I no I'm gna need the gtt test boo :( x midwife next week x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Ugh god today I feel like I'm slowly throwing up......does anyone know what I mean??? I ate hours ago and then drank water and now acidy liquid is coming up the back of my throat :nope:

Should I expect this for the next three months?

Donna - glad everything is okay.....


----------



## Disneylovers

JessesGirl29 said:


> Ugh god today I feel like I'm slowly throwing up......does anyone know what I mean??? I ate hours ago and then drank water and now acidy liquid is coming up the back of my throat :nope:
> 
> Should I expect this for the next three months?

That was me for the whole of yesterday, so acidy all day! The only thing I can think of other than baby pushing everything up and making it take longer to digest food was that I had waited too long to eat lunch >_< I'm hoping that it was just a one off, I hate that feeling, nothing seems to tame it :(


----------



## Blessedbaby

I have that everday after eating breakfast ... not nice at all


----------



## loulabump

Not been on this thread much I've been spending a lot of time in the christmas bargain thread. Super organised this year, almost all my presents are bought and wrapped - still waiting on a bargain on a furby, dinosaur train interaction boris and a my first scaletrix though! 

Can't believe people have moved into third tri... the final stretch, its scary how fast time has gone this time around but I think christmas is distracting me a lot and making time disappear! V-day for me tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

loula well done on being organised for Christmas hun - I will need to look out that thread lol -I love a bargain. In saying that tho, I am almost done too :D and wrapped lol. Went to ASDA last night to queue and try for a PS4 for my eldest son, but never got one lol -some of the people had been queuing for 7 hrs lol and I turned up half an hour before they went on sale in the hope of bagging one lol. 

Donna - glad Chad is okay, I have been having reduced movements today :( but don't know if it is reduced enough to worry - baby is still moving but not the same as normal iykwim???

Thinking a sleepy growth spurt lol.

I have been so emotional past few days -cried last night because hubby wont DTD with me, he is scared of hurting me more, my SPD is bad, but I am still a woman with need s lol.... in fact a cuddle every now and then would probably be enough. He ahs been so busy with decorating and installing new bathroom etc I am feeling neglected :'( and then cried today because I asked my daughter to help me with the shopping, and she never exactly refused but kept giving me excuse after excuse and saying ' okay but lets just go later' ' or ' do you really want to go now?' ' Cannot it wait? ' etc, by the third time I told her no I need to go now, Dawson has nursery at 1pm I have to go now, I have the doctors and bank after that, and could do with help, and she tried to fob me off again, I just told her I'd go myself -logged off (we were conversing on fbook lol) and left -total martyr, pelvis is even sorer now but why cant she just say yeah pick me up in half an hour and I will help!! Little shit isn't working just now and does nothing else!! And I was going to pick her up in the car and drop her off again. So there go the tears again :'(

blooming hormones + pain + feeling neglected = pity party at mine :blush:


----------



## Eltjuh

I've just ordered the in-laws present -- We got them a day at a spa :) And got hubby's brother and sister both a present aswell and on top of that I ordered this bodysuit for baby as a little present for hubby! https://www.chicksrule.co.uk/diaper-loading-baby-grow.html

(I LOVE David & Goliath!!! Hubby got me a hoodie and a tshirt from them for xmas last year but I accidentally ruined my tshirt whilst I was cleaning one day it's got bleach patches all over it!! :cry:)


Sorry you're having a rough time Donna!!! Aren't there 'other ways' to satisfy your needs - or won't hubby do them either??


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok donna. Well I was the same I didn't no if I should go up or not as he had moved just not a lot glad I went tho , reassured me , dno 4 how long lol. X 

My niece was born yday, weighing 9lb! Dno where she was hidiing cuz her mom had a tiny bump! X they've called her lexi-mae x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Awwww Donna that sounds terrible. If I were you I'd tell hubby what you just said on here, 'I'm hormonal and I'm feeling neglected and I need a good cuddle'. My hormones have been bad again lately too. I cried cooking muffins on my fake sick day and my OH walked and said 'what's wrong' and tears streaming down my face I said "I wish I didn't have to work full time. This is all is want to do. Stay home and bake. But I can't!' :haha:

Wes (baby) wasn't moving a lot yesterday either and it's got me freaking out. I'm hyper aware of today of any kick. I still feel him, just majorly reduced and no strong kicks. Makes me feel better others are having that right now, maybe just a growth phase?


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I'm in a right mood today, my son had me up ALL night ! 3 hours sleep I've ad ! I cud cry x


----------



## waiting4damon

26 WEEKS TODAY! :) That is all!


----------



## Honeybumbum

I'm due March 12th, 2014! How do you get your name on the list above? And also, I am wondering how people get those awesome signature images that show the progress of your baby? Sorry I'm kind new at all of this.


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome Honeybumbum - congrats!! 
I've added you to the list (unfortunately only the person that makes the thread can edit the original post!) Have you found out what you're having?? Boy or gir?? Or are you staying team yellow??? 

To add a signature, click on one you like that others have and it'll take you to the website where you can make your own and then you copy the 'BB-code' and paste it in your signature (like you did to get the March Monkeys banner thingy)..... You CAN also google pregnancy tickers and it'll show you plenty of sites where you can make one, but I always find it easier to just click on someone else's :winkwink:


----------



## Disneylovers

waiting4damon said:


> 26 WEEKS TODAY! :) That is all!

25 for us today! It doesn't seem like it was 10 weeks ago I was at 15 weeks, now there's only 15 weeks to go! ah where is the time going?

only 15 days until my parents visit us from the UK and 18 until our 4D scan!


----------



## Honeybumbum

Eltjuh said:


> Welcome Honeybumbum - congrats!!
> I've added you to the list (unfortunately only the person that makes the thread can edit the original post!) Have you found out what you're having?? Boy or gir?? Or are you staying team yellow???
> 
> To add a signature, click on one you like that others have and it'll take you to the website where you can make your own and then you copy the 'BB-code' and paste it in your signature (like you did to get the March Monkeys banner thingy)..... You CAN also google pregnancy tickers and it'll show you plenty of sites where you can make one, but I always find it easier to just click on someone else's :winkwink:

Thank you, that is very helpful! 

I am having a bouncing baby boy! GO BLUE TEAM!:happydance:


----------



## BaniVani

Honeybumbum said:


> I'm due March 12th, 2014! How do you get your name on the list above? And also, I am wondering how people get those awesome signature images that show the progress of your baby? Sorry I'm kind new at all of this.


WELCOME AND CONGRATS!!! :baby:


----------



## Disneylovers

So Aiden has found the scar tissue from where I had my gallbladder removed back in Jan, he insists on kicking the life out of it :dohh: there and under my right rib is so painful when I breathe in deeply. I'd much rather he go back to boxing at other organs like he was this morning LOL.

Anyone else had scar tissue that just plain hurts like crazy when baby presses on it or kicks at it? It's definitely from where my gallbladder was taken out, the pain is in the exact same spot :(


----------



## J_Lynn

Yes, where I had surgery less than a year ago and the inscision is right on the bottom of my belly button. The stretching of my skin and the baby pushing on it makes it feel like it is literally going to burst open at any moment :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur ok
I woke up in the night and felt like I was in labour . My back was killing , I could hardly walk and my belly was all tight ! I was nearly in tears. Am ok today tho x 
28 weeks 4 me next week. See midwife and have bloods done. She will no doubt book my gtt test x


----------



## loulabump

How scary Donna :hugs:

Glad your okay today xx


----------



## loulabump

Just realised that I have my next scan on Friday - its been completely forgotten about in all the christmas madness and every spare second I've had I've been working. I'm excited to see her again but I can feel my nerves starting to bubble up again... I feel like I'm an okay size which indicates to me my fluid is probably alright and she's a little wriggler.. all signs point to everything being A-Okay so holding onto those positive thoughts.. how long that will last who knows? I'll be a nervous wreck again come Thursday! I do have my 24 week midwife appointment on Wednesday though so if all is good there ill probably feel better!


----------



## waiting4damon

passed my one hour gtt with a blood glucose of 104! :) hemoglobin and hematocrit are normal.

only negative this week is that i was transferred at work to a different nursing unit; i am terrified that signing new job description paperwork with human resources may have changed my health insurance or cancelled it somehow! i will be calling human resources and the insurance company tomorrow--but until then i am nervous.
it was really cruel of my old boss to force any of us to find new jobs during the holidays--especially with me being so pregnant--but thats corporate healthcare in the US for you!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My sciatica in my left butt cheek hurts so bad it literally had me in tears in the shower :/ i just cant see how the pain can get worse!


----------



## ruby83

That's horrible Nikki- I hope your pain improves!

I feel like I am having an easy run at the moment- not too tired and no pain. Even my acid reflux has settled. Fingers crossed it continues! I hope all you ladies that are not feeling great start to feel better soon!

Summer has hit here in Australia and after today's heat, I think I will be inside with the air con on for the next 3 months!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good morning ladies

hope everyone is good

Im ok ... just tired ... sleep is becoming something of the past right now ... heartburn, leg cramps, frequent toilet trips is what keeps me up at night ...

yesterday me and DH DTD ... but boy I was so tired afterwards ... and everything hurt ... 

3 more weeks of work left for me until my annual leave starts


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girl. Hope ur all ok. 
Sorry your in pain nikki. 

I'm so glad I don't have to be pregnant thru the summer lol 

X


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL Donna ... I had my son in winter I wasnt this uncomfy hey


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol I had my son in the winter to. Infact I'm carrying at excali the same time . 

I'm 4 weeks behind what I would of been at this point with my son. I'm almost 28 weeks I was almost 32 weeks now with my son! Lol
Wish I was almost 32 weeks now lmao x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessed -not long til your annual leave, hope you are feeling less sore today

Nikki -oww sciatica is so sore -I have it in my right cheek at times and yeah I could cry with it too, -hope yours feels better today

Ruby hope you are coping okay with the heat.

Donna hope CJ is better and you are doing okay too.

We put up our decorations and tree yesterday -Santa is coming!!!! LOVE Christmas time, I get about as excited as the kids lol - annoyed that I have not managed to get a PS4 for my 16yo son though; but then he only told me he wanted one in November and all the pre-order chances had gone and the stores have only been getting a dozen or so each and we haven't been committed enough to queue for excess of 8hrs lol :) Do love my son and want him to get his Chrimbo prezzie but not THAT much lol. He will get the money for it and will have to wait until January I reckon -hope he is not too sad at that.


Have a great Monday ladies xxxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes Donna feeling better just the heartburn and tiredness 

my DH wants us to put the tree up tonight ... I have no motivation to do so LOL


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks donna he's a lot beta x 
We put our tree up yday. I'm not normally excited but I am this year can't wait to see cjs face :) x


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Lol I had my son in the winter to. Infact I'm carrying at excali the same time .
> 
> I'm 4 weeks behind what I would of been at this point with my son. I'm almost 28 weeks I was almost 32 weeks now with my son! Lol
> Wish I was almost 32 weeks now lmao x

I'm the same! I was due exactly a month before I'm due this time! And with my duedate with Lucas being in Feb. it is exactly 4 weeks after that I'm due with this one! :haha: Though Lucas was 13 days late so if Logan is on time he'll be born only 2 weeks after Lucas' birthday!


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa well cj was born two weeks late to . So if this one is born on time they will be born excali 2 weeks after cjs 2nd birthday! How mad ! X I was due 2nd Feb with cj and he was born the 13th Feb, and I'm due the 27th feb this time .. 3rd March by my dates x


----------



## Eltjuh

We put our tree and decorations up yesterday aswell.... But I wasn't very motivated either... I just felt like sitting down doing nothing most of the day haha... At least I had a good excuse not to get up on chairs or stretch to put things up, cause it was hurting my belly! :haha:

Donna, at least your son might be able to get the PS4 a bit cheaper if he waits a little longer! They're so expensive!!! We would like a WiiU but they're too expensive aswell, been waiting for them to come down in price and for us to win the lottery hahaha :rofl:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Eltjuh said:


> We put our tree and decorations up yesterday aswell.... But I wasn't very motivated either... I just felt like sitting down doing nothing most of the day haha... At least I had a good excuse not to get up on chairs or stretch to put things up, cause it was hurting my belly! :haha:
> 
> Donna, at least your son might be able to get the PS4 a bit cheaper if he waits a little longer! They're so expensive!!! We would like a WiiU but they're too expensive aswell, been waiting for them to come down in price and for us to win the lottery hahaha :rofl:

I am hoping they come down in price too lol - then he can buy a game also lol -if not he is reliant on getting money from other people for xmas cos I aint buying a £55 game too lol :haha::haha:

I normally wont allow Xmas decorations up until 12 days before, always has been but this year with me feeling a bit deflated having to go off work and feeling useless not being able to help with decorating bathroom etc I decided I needed something nice to do this weekend lol -and Xmas tree decorating with the boys was very nice... apart from the whole separating the wires from the umpteen fairy lights fiasco haha

Keep putting on xmas songs too, but Dawson changes it to cartoon channel or hubby changes it cos he is scrooge bah humbug lol - he says its okay for me to get all Christmassy when I don't have to go to work right up until 24th Dec and do the bathroom too lol poor baby!!!! hahahaha

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My oh half wants a ps4 to . He was going to get one the other day but he treated me and our son instead ha x


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh yeah, games are really expensive aswell!! Don't they do any bundles that come with some games?? (like they do for WiiU etc.)

I'm just about to make some cookie dough so me and Lucas can make some cookies to hang in the tree when he gets up! :) Thought I'd better get the worst mess out of the way first before he gets up so I don't have to deal with a tantrum or crying cause his hands are dirty or something like that! :winkwink: Lucas is a bit weird, doesn't like it when his hands are dirty, he won't even do finger painting!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol @Lucas- Dawson is the same haha, sure he has OCD sometimes lol, they do messy play with paints at nursery using fingers , sponges etc, he uses a brush haha -he is getting better with time though lol. And he is murder with a cold -constantly wanting me to wipe his nose lol.

xx


----------



## azure girl

We put up our tree last night, but...I put the whole tree together by myself and pulled out the decorations from storage. I was frustrated with DH because I brought Christmas tree parts over to him as he played a game and he did nothing! Kept on playing until I had assembled the tree. He helped decorate and told me he never recalled our discussion on decorating the tree. :dohh: Men...


----------



## donnarobinson

My son hates his hands being dirty to lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls, I had some brown in my knickers early , nothing when I wipe tho. Rung maternity and she wasn't worried said to call back if it gets worse . She said sometimes these things happen 4 no reason or I cud have an infection like thrush or something . I've had nothing since and it wasn't much , just had marked my knickers but I'm still worrying x


----------



## biliboi2

Just think - after xmas it wont be long ladies!


----------



## wannabubba#4

donna - you must be worried hun but if mw isn't concerned try not to fret to much, keep an eye and if anything else occurs then phone them back xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, yeh I'm sure if she was worried she wuda told me to go in. I haven't had anything since and there's never been nothing on the tissue x


----------



## Eltjuh

Did you do anything that could've caused a little bloodvessel to pop or something like that?? Even something small like stretch to hang something up or to reach for something?? I know it sounds silly but maybe that could've caused it. But like Donna said, if the midwife doesn't seem worried and nothing else has happened you should be fine!! 

Is Chad still moving around?? If you have a doppler you can always have a little listen! :flower:


----------



## blessedmomma

donna r and eltjuh- we also have some close bdays here. feb 21 (he was due march 14), march 6 (he was due march 23), and now due match 15. no matter when she comes we will have 3 birthdays in a row every year lol

donna- hope its nothing! I had some signs of preterm labor at 18ish weeks. back ache, pressure, cramps, and lost some plug a couple times. don't have a clue why, but it went away and all is well.

I have 4 little boys and although everyone told me how dirty little boys would be compared to my girls, they don't like their hands dirty either :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

so we never put up our tree ... LOL like I said no motivation ... too tired ...

how's everyone sleeping ... my arms and hands go numb ... its so painful .....

I have my doc appointment coming up in a few days time ... cant wait to see how my baby has grown ...

Im kinda thinking of announcing on FB ... I just feel so sad today that I have limited my happiness LOL ... weird ...

Donna i can imagine how u felt seeing the spot ... hope u are ok ...

as for gifts my son wants a simple gift for Christmas this year ... bless him ... he only wants a cellphone ...


----------



## azure girl

Blessedbaby-You still have time! :flower: I hope your announcement goes well (whenever you choose to do so, that is). I have to figure out a fair number of gifts to give as DH has 5 siblings, I have 1 full and 6 half siblings (I love them all the same, regardless of how much we share genetics-wise), and his parents as well as my parents and the steps. I have nothing figured out for most of them...I dunno what to give them all and Christmas is coming crazy fast! Funny story about cellphones and wanting one for Christmas, my 7 year-old little sister said she wanted the iPhone 5c the other day! I was floored by that one. Mom said no way!


----------



## Blessedbaby

yeah im thinking of something cute to say on FB ...

baby has been kicking me in my ribs ... and i fractured it in 2006 slipped and fell in the bath ...

as far as gifts we're only buying for the kids and DH's parents ... my parents have passed on

we simply have too much to do still before baby arrives 

my son wants a simple fone ... samsung galaxy pocket lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, had nothing since and yeh chads still being moving about. Ella I tottally forgot about my doppler lol. I'm going to get it out and listen to him later.. I haven't in weeks. I've got the midwife thursday, so going to her get to do some swabs for me rule out any infection x


----------



## Blessedbaby

my appointment is also thursday


----------



## Eltjuh

Not a happy bunny today..... My son started crying because I was getting up with him and daddy was staying in bed!! (not the first time either!!) Not feeling very loved :cry: Did my washing up and folded and ironed my laundry though.... And now we have to go out in about 30-45 minutes to go to the jobcentre for a lame - very pointless - appointment for me.... we have a joint jsa claim and hubby is the one that does all the looking for work and applying and because we have Lucas I don't have to! But they still want to see you every so often to have a little chat.... Last time it was literally 5 minutes and that was it, they just told me that I don't have to do anything because of Lucas.... Hubby told them several times that I'm pregnant, but yet they still want me to come in :dohh: 6 mile walk (3miles there and 3 miles back) just for 5 pointless minutes! Waste of time (and energy!)


----------



## wannabubba#4

What a shame Ella - 6miles of walking OMG!! Hope your fit lol, I cant manage 6 minutes just now haha. It is really strange you need to go in, I thought you were allowed to SAHM with a child until 5, my sister has a 4year old and doesn't need to go see them again until he is 5 ( may be because you claim JSA -is that not only for people actively looking for work??. I really don't know, I think my sis gets income support not JSA -her and hubby have just split up though and he works so they weren't claiming anything before)

Do you not get maternity payments ?


----------



## Blessedbaby

i feel so sick like an hour or 2 after eating ... am i not eating enough or is something else wrong?

i feel nauseous and dizzy ... i however dont eat big meals lately due to heartburn ... should i eat more frequently?


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't have to work, but need to come in every 6 months, had to come in again though cause we moved.... She said I'd have to have another appointment in 6 months, but then she said I won't get one though cause I'll have a baby under 1 - apparently any partners in a joint claim won't need to come in if they have a child under 1. Don't see why they make people come in when they are pregnant then!! :dohh: We ended up taking the bus back, cause hubby had just done that same walk (there and back) yesterday and he's got some problems with his legs/ankles so he was pretty sore so we decided to take the bus back! 

And there are no maternity payments anymore, when I was pregnant with Lucas I got something, can't remember what it was.... also applied for the sure start maternity grant back then but didn't get it cause hubby was working. Whereas now I'd probably get it, but you only qualify if it's your first child or if you're having twins.... Damn budget cuts in the UK!! (and everywhere else in the world I guess)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ella that's rubbish about the surestart -I can understand if people claimed it for first baby and had another closely behind but you never so should be entitled I would think. 

Blessed it is probably due to digestion being much slower when you are pregnant, and baby /uterus squashing your digestive tract and pushing stomach up. Maybe small frequent meals would be better but tbh I think that can just prolong things lol, like your body is constantly working to break down food lol ;) Hope you feel better soon

xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ZzzzzzzzZzzzzzzZzzzz so sleepy the past 2 days... Hope im not getting 3rd tri tiredness already! Lol


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> Ella that's rubbish about the surestart -I can understand if people claimed it for first baby and had another closely behind but you never so should be entitled I would think.
> 
> Blessed it is probably due to digestion being much slower when you are pregnant, and baby /uterus squashing your digestive tract and pushing stomach up. Maybe small frequent meals would be better but tbh I think that can just prolong things lol, like your body is constantly working to break down food lol ;) Hope you feel better soon
> 
> xxx

Oh you only get the Sure Start grant if you're on benefits (jsa, income support, disability allowance etc) so if you are and you're having your first baby you're lucky and get £500 to spend on your baby, but I bet plenty of people don't spend it on that!


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm the same Nikki!! Just woken up from a nap! Fell asleep on the sofa, but decided to move to the bed as my hips were hurting! Felt like a zombie when I woke up though!!! Still feel really tired! :sleep: - oh and this smiley :sleep: is pretty accurate aswell lately!! Don't usually tend to dribble when sleeping but I do now!! :dohh:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I drool too now lmao!


----------



## waiting4damon

Excuse the fact that this was taken in my stark bathroom. 

26 week baby bump!

This is my first published bump photo of the pregnancy and will be the last in the 2nd trimester!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







charpreg26 weeks baby2.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JessesGirl29

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I drool too now lmao!


Another sleeping-all-the-time drooler here.......:sleep:

I feel exhausted like I did in first tri and usually end up coming home from work, falling asleep on the couch, getting up to eat and going to bed again......I feel like a preggo loser and it makes me so scared to have three more months like this. I want to be done full time work NOW and I still have so long to go! December is busy time in the Recreation world. Yesterday I spent 8 hours assembling and decorating Christmas trees. 

So pooped.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm getting really bad heartburn! Forgot how sore it was! :( 

It makes me sick ! To the point I throw up acid ! Also I'm starting to get full after a few mouth fulls. Babys defo taking a lot of space up! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Heartburn bad here too! I take prevacid over the counter 2xs a day bc i was chewing upwards of 20 tums a day which is no good....significant improvement!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

heartburn makes me sick ... gaviscon doesnt help .... rennies doesnt help ... tums doesnt help ... i tried everything even milk ... i hope my doc can prescribe me something tomorrow for it ...

how's everyone doing ...


----------



## ruby83

Cute bump waiting4damon!


----------



## Blessedbaby

almost 26 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG00020-20131203-1828.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Can't believe we will be moving up on the next few weeks .. Nearly there now girls


----------



## Blessedbaby

me too I cant wait ...next week Friday is gonna be here soon ... already lurking in 3rd tri


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yes tho it's all about the labour .. Not hoping for that too soon lol once Christmas has passed it will be a month left at work for me then 5 weeks off annual leave ! Can't wait


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes i saw LOL

after New Years I will be working 6 weeks and then work from home from week 36 - 38 and then my maternity leave officially starts on March 1


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I've got midwifes 2moz then ill be swapping drs over so gna av a new midwife hope it doesn't take ages to sort out ! I've got to have my whooping cough jab as well x 
Can't believe I'm 28 weeks 2moz!! So mad x


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck for tomorrow I also see my doc tomorrow and get to have another scan


----------



## loulabump

24 week midwife appointment for me today - hope she will measure my bump and tell me all is well so I can panic a little less about my scan on Friday. My little boy's first nursery visit is today 1:30pm - 2:30pm and my appointment is at 2:10pm so I have to miss it :(


----------



## Eltjuh

For anyone that has heartburn.... chew gum or eat something minty (like mints or mentos etc) it tends to help when you feel sick or have heartburn....


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Ella will try that ...


----------



## Disneylovers

Eltjuh said:


> For anyone that has heartburn.... chew gum or eat something minty (like mints or mentos etc) it tends to help when you feel sick or have heartburn....

Thats what I did the whole first trimester, when the nausea got to be so bad I'd get heartburn with it, zofran and mints were my best friend, looks like the mints will be back to being my bestie... I took a nap and turned over in my sleep, woke up with such bad heartburn :(


----------



## DaTucker

26 weeks today :) felt sad bc I noticed stretch marks on my inner thighs. I knew most of my weight gain is thighs and butt, but didn't realize it was that bad. Ah well.

Also thinking I might have to quit work soon (am planning on being a SAHM). I'm trying to hold out as long as possible, but it's getting to where my back kills me after about 30 minutes on my feet, and at my job I'm on them for almost 6 hours straight. Also I can't sleep well bc of constant back ache, especially when I try to sleep on my left side. Any suggestions on how to ease this??


----------



## donnarobinson

My back has been so sore lately its brought me to tears. I can't get comfy or nothing ! :(

28 weeks today tho!! & an eggplant ! 12 weeks left :) x


----------



## Eltjuh

Not sure how to relieve back pain when sleeping.... my book said to put a pillow between your legs.... I have just had my first night with really bad hip-pain! In my first pregnancy I got that from the first trimester, this time it's only just started (luckily!!) But I have no idea how to ease that either! It's so sore as if you've been sleeping on the floor all night and we've got a great mattress (and it's only a year old)!! I roll over to the other side but then after a while that one starts hurting too so I have no options left!!:dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm in so much pain :( I could actuli burst into tears. How am I suppose2 run around afta my son .. I need to see a dr cuz I can't go anuva 12 weeks of this x


----------



## donnarobinson

Still got ++ glucose in my wee so gtt is booked for monday morning :( ! 

And stil measuring 2 weeks ahead, 30 weeks instead of 28 , this was the same with my son tho x

Babies fine tho heartbeats good & he's lying transverse x


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I have recently started pre-natal pilates with a physio, and although I have not had any back/ hip pain, a few ladies in the group I am in have and they said pilates has helped a heap! I guess because it stretches the muscles and builds up your core strength. My girlfriend had such bad pain in her pelvis and hip that she couldn't even walk up the stairs and now swears by pilates.


----------



## Disneylovers

:( bio oil doesn't completely stop stretch marks, I have existing stretch marks from weight gain in the past and now there's a few millimeter extension on one that goes through one of my gallbladder lap scars >_< interestingly though it was super red and angry the day I forgot the bio oil and now I haven't forgotten a single day it's already starting to fade... weird skin LOL

My SIL bought Aiden a bouncer seat, I so can't wait to see which one she picked out, we were debating on one vs a highchair seeing as we really don't have the space for a bunch of different things, I remember most of the time my mum would feed my little brother in his bouncer so hopefully that could work for us, love multi-use items! Hubby and I got another Kohls promo giftcard, hello $2 (after kohls markdown and the giftcard) for the Little Speedster Carter set! we also found a bunch of Carters socks in the dollar store!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I had ZERo stretchmarks with my first!!! This time... i have 4 pink dots on each hip, I am NOT a happy camper lol.. still got a good 10-11 weeks left to go! oy-vey!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm covered in stretch marks from my 1st ! I didn't get them til 29/30 weeks & got loads, they've faded so much tho x


----------



## DaTucker

I got some stretch marks on my thighs within the last week. Of all places..... and my boobs grew so fast one week I have one on each :( not feeling pretty under my clothes...


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi ladies

today is a sad day in SA ... RIP Nelson Mandela :cry:

my update: baby is growing well and is laying in an awkward C shaped position ... is estimated to weigh about 766g and has long legs which will explain the kicks in my ribs ... im not exactly a tall person LOL

my BP is steady and I have only gained 8kg thus far which makes my doc very happy ...

I have been diagnosed with pregnancy induced carpal tunnel syndrome as my arms and hands go numb in my sleep also my left leg and hip ... 

lately if I lay on my right side it feels like Im laying on my baby so I try and lay my tummy on a pillow ... 

we're so excited for our next appointment in Jan as we will book my hospital bed and get a tour of the maternity ward 

Does everyone have a birth plan? My doc said to think of one ... :shrug:

Thanks Ella the gum really relieved my heartburn last night was my second night I got a decent night's sleep


----------



## J_Lynn

I have 0 stretch marks so far - which is crazy because I have a ton of them from when I gained like 90lbs in a year after my PCOS took over and I had no fn clue what was wrong with me or why I was packing on weight. I have them on my belly from that. My boobs went from a B cup to a D cup over summer between 7-8th grade, so I have stretch marks on my boobs from that, too. They're all faded - on both my boobs and my belly, but I still know they're there. They don't bother me and I have never cared about them, but I don't want bright red ones from having a baby so I am hoping maybe I will keep on not getting any haha 

If so, I will be tanning after for a while to bleach them out right away!!!


----------



## azure girl

No birth plans here! You are not alone! I am just focusing on staying warm, 6 °F here currently, that is -14.5 °C for all of you UK folk. Brrr... :cold: maybe it will warm up and snow, we keep getting small dustings of snow, I think it is too cold to get a good few inches.


----------



## loulabump

1 hour til my scan.. very nervous, hope all is well xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww enjoy ur scan hun :) all will be fine x

My backs a bit better today4 now lol. I slept with a pillow between my legs for the best part of the night x
Feel sick today tho x


----------



## Blessedbaby

brrr that sound very cold I dont ever think we experienced more then -2 degree weather ...

good luck with your scan

Donna im glad u feeling better

I havent noticed any new stretch marks still have my old ones though LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Loulabump -hope your scan goes well -enjoy seeing your lil bubba <3

Donna glad your back is better, feel your pain with he sickness, I have 2 sick boys already and I am feeling really nauseous this morning, hubby is at work feeling sick too - great!! nice weekend ahead for all of us NOT! 

I have loads of stretch marks, none from this time yet though -don't think my stretch marks can stretch anymore lol.
No birth plan written here yet either - I want as little intervention as possible, want the midwives to be as un-intrusive as they can be, want to deliver at home with birthing pool, hubby with me as birthing partner, no VE's unless I particularly request at the time, entenox for pain relief, dull lighting, soft music, no chord cutting until has finished pulsating, will accept injection to help with blood loss or delivery of placenta if required, baby can have IM Vit K, no episiotomy -small tears heal easier and quicker in my experience, I plan on delivering on all fours and I want to lift my baby up onto my chest, or hubby if I am too zoned out or out of it lol - I want me or hubby to check sex of the baby and under no circumstances are the midwives to say what gender baby is before we can get a chance to see. Cannot think of anything else a the moment lol - oh yeah plan to breastfeed as soon as possible after delivery, baby to be left with me for skin to skin - weights etc can all wait <3

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm petrified of giivng birth again! 

I was inducded 10 days over with my son! Had the pessary around 11am it worked quickly & it was took out around 4pm I was around 3 cm wen they took me to delievery at around 9pm that night . They broke my waters at 12am on the monday morning , I had said I might want an epidural as I was so scared the midwife told me I'd be best getting one straight away so I did and regretted it . It was fab wen it worked but it fell out and had to be re done . It slowed mt labour down and stopped working. And now I get the back ache ever from it . I really hope I can cope without once this time . I was pushing 4 about 2 hours wen they finally cut me and he was born in a few pushes. It was sore after tho and my stitches fell out the next day so I was all open and sore :( I hemoraed and needed 3 blood transfuisions . Was badly enemic and generally not well. I just hope its easier . I would like a water birth, and I will let baby have vit k injection, and I don't mind being cut if it means baby comes quickly and safetly altho I would like not be cut , I wil have the injection to deliever placenta . And I don't no anything about delayed cord cutting , my oh had my son for a good while after I had him as I was so tired . X


----------



## Eltjuh

I used bio-oil twice a day with my first pregnancy and it did absolutely nothing! My belly is full with stretchmarks!! This time though I haven't used anything and I haven't gotten any new stretchmarks (yet) - was a bit worried about how my belly would look once I'd had 2 kids both with stretchmarks :haha: Fingers crossed I don't get any new ones at all!


----------



## donnarobinson

I didn't use nothing with my 1st didn't get one stretch mark til 29/30 weeks and then got loads. They've faded so much tho I haven't got any new 1s yet . Hoping I don't .. My bellys alredi vile lol x its not the stretch marks that bother me tho its the saggy jelly belly ha x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna second labours are MUCH easier (generally) 
My first really put me off, surprised I had any more kiddies really , long back to back labour, over 24 hours, hallucinating from pethidine, screaming and crying throughout, have never been so scared or in so much pain ever - pushed for ever, episiotomy to deliver her and then was so sore for days afterwards. I felt like I had gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson - my episiotomy scar was sutured too tightly, the stitches dug into my skin and caused swelling and bleeding Euuurgh!! Horrible experience, I had ragged membranes and bled for ages afterwards and passed huge clots. I was in hospital for 3days on strong painkillers that sent me loopy lol , and affected my milk supply :(

Second baby 8 hrs from onset at home, arrived at hospital already established labour and about 9 cm dilated at about 3:30am - baby was born after a couple of pushes at the back of 5am (was left an hour to see if my waters would go them self which they never so they broke them and he was born instantly lol)Gas and air only, No tear or cut, up about and ready to go home before lunch. Third was even better lol ;)

Please don't be scared, positive mental attitude -your body has done it once before, this time will be a breeze xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww gosh u had a hard time with ur 1st as well then, thanks4 ur experience hoping it will be easier this time round 
I'm trying to be positbe lol. But its hard lol x


----------



## Mrs.B.

See, I had a great labour last time, so I'm now worried that was my luck done with any this time will go wrong...


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mrs.B. said:


> See, I had a great labour last time, so I'm now worried that was my luck done with any this time will go wrong...

Nope yours will be even better lol :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

wannabubba#4 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> See, I had a great labour last time, so I'm now worried that was my luck done with any this time will go wrong...
> 
> Nope yours will be even better lol :winkwink:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I sure hope your right! ;) x


----------



## loulabump

Trying not to panic too much about the labour, gotta get through it somehow so keep positive! 

Our girl is doing perfectly, both kidneys are a normal size, right is still cystic but left is still fine, plenty of fluid and growth is good. Got some measurements to compare, according to averages I can find online shes weighing in about the size of a baby at 26 weeks which somehow makes me feel better!

FL- 42.8mm
HC- 227.8mm
AC- 209.7mm

Estimated weight 761 grams or google converted it to 1.67 pounds :) xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm hoping mine will be a lot better! It took forever!!! Started contractions and losing my plug and Lucas wasn't born until 82 hours later - after 2.5 hrs of pushing, a drip to start my contractions up again as they slowed down and them considering 'helping' me.... 2nd degree tear, grazes and stitches! 
Just be happy if it didn't take so bloody long this time! Especially the pushing stage, but the pre-labour aswell!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I had contractions for just over 16 hours. But they counted labour as 9 hours 45 minutes and was pushing for 34 minutes. Waters didn't go until 10 minutes or so before she was born! I'm praying for as much luck this time


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm scared of actuli going into labour lol. I was inducded with my son so I new it was coming lol x


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry it starts slow.... I remember when I got my first contractions I was like: uhm... pretty sure that was a contraction and they kept coming.... Told my husband who was at work that I was having contractions but told him not to worry and just stay put at work cause it would take forever still.... and it did :haha: Though I didn't anticipate it being THAT long!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My mother told me her water broke w me in the house but they had no groceries so she went grocery shopping during contractions and just stopped walking until they passed lmao shes crazy!


----------



## waiting4damon

Have any of you started a nursery yet? 

I am suddenly dying to at least set up the crib; but that would require having already purchased one! :)

27 WEEKS as of tonight at midnight! Every week feels like such an accomplishment since I spend 36 hours a week on my feet as a nurse! My job is kicking my ass royally. 

I really need to set up my maternity leave which I plan to start at 39 weeks. :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm waiting with my nursery until the new year cause my brother-in-law is gonna be staying with us for about 3-4 weeks over christmas and the baby's room is our spare room at the moment so I'm keeping it free for him to sleep in and when he's gone I'll probably start washing clothes and getting things set up. Hubby will have to paint in there first aswell! Looking forward to it though, especially as I was looking for something in the boxes of clothes a while ago and was getting all excited :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

We are waiting for the sales in jan,poor baby is getting dd cast offs her room is still nursery jungle (tho has a peppa pig duvet) she will be moving into the spare room and getting all new furniture 

All baby's stuff is washed and in the spare room cupboard for the moment 

Think I might pack my hospital bag today I think I have everything


----------



## wannabubba#4

We have not yet decided on whether to have a nursery or not -lol I would love one but would make much more sense to make my daughters room into a room for m number 2 son -he is 12 next year and then put bubs in with Dawson, but then the others all had a nursery until they were 2 and it helps with controlled crying or getting them to self settle when they aren't sharing with an older sibling.

For the time being I am thinking of emptying the room and using it for my birthing pool and stuff fir baby , then after he'/ he is born I could decide -my eldest son was in his own room at 6 weeks because he was such a noisy sleeper whereas my youngest was co-sleeping with us until he was about 8mnths lol -and then still ended up in with us through the night for breastfeeds lol

We have all had the noro virus- yuk - I am sore still from retching and just feel so weak today although everyone seems to have stopped actually being sick so that is good news -what an awful 24 hrs that was :( 

xxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Omg norovirus???:hugs:

I'm at my Mom and Dads for one side of the family Christmas tomorrow. Moms been in dialysis and dad isn't doing so hot either so it's been sort of emotional for me the past couple of days but I have my OH with me and we're talking it out and he's a great comfort. 

My man and his Dad laid down new flooring in Wesley's room and new baseboards and I've painted (blue on top, white on the bottom). I wanted trim to go around to separate the two colours but others are saying a border so I haven't finished up that one bit. I'll post a picture I have to show the flooring (but it will probably post upside down like every iPad picture so far) can't figure out why it does that! :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wannabubba#4

JessesGirl29 said:


> Omg norovirus???:hugs:
> 
> I'm at my Mom and Dads for one side of the family Christmas tomorrow. Moms been in dialysis and dad isn't doing so hot either so it's been sort of emotional for me the past couple of days but I have my OH with me and we're talking it out and he's a great comfort.
> 
> My man and his Dad laid down new flooring in Wesley's room and new baseboards and I've painted (blue on top, white on the bottom). I wanted trim to go around to separate the two colours but others are saying a border so I haven't finished up that one bit. I'll post a picture I have to show the flooring (but it will probably post upside down like every iPad picture so far) can't figure out why it does that! :growlmad:

nursery looking lovely, love the dark wood xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Looks nice!! :thumbup:

I think you might be taking the picture at the 'wrong' angle, if you take it with the ipad turned 90 degrees you might get it up the right way and it'll post properly - I'm guessing!


----------



## azure girl

Hey ladies! It is my V Day! :happydance:


----------



## loulabump

happy v-day xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy vday. 
My sons ill :( got a temp of 38.4 x.


----------



## donnarobinson

I cud cry with this heartburn ! It brings me to tears!!! :(


----------



## blessedmomma

looks lovely jessesgirl!!!

azure- congrats on vday :)

donna r- sorry for the sick baby and the heartburn, not nice :nope: im dealing with heartburn daily as well


----------



## wavescrash

Well I had a new pain today - never felt it in previous pregnancies, that's for sure. _Almost_ went to the ER for it but I feel better now so I'm assuming nothing's actually wrong. I was thinking maybe it was my appendix though.

I felt this pain in my lower, right abdomen and it was such an odd pain. Not even sure how to describe it (especially since I don't feel it right now lol.) But it was such a sharp pain that it had me doubled over on the counter while trying to fix my plate at dinner tonight. I kind of felt it radiating up my back but that could have been coincidence. It lasted for about a half hour and I felt a little blah/achy for awhile afterward but haven't noticed anything in the last couple of hours. 

I also feel like I have something lodged in my rib on the right side by baby is hanging out wayyyy down low (I barely feel movements above my belly button) so I'm curious as to what the heck is up in my ribs lol.


----------



## Disneylovers

wavescrash said:


> Well I had a new pain today - never felt it in previous pregnancies, that's for sure. _Almost_ went to the ER for it but I feel better now so I'm assuming nothing's actually wrong. I was thinking maybe it was my appendix though.
> 
> I felt this pain in my lower, right abdomen and it was such an odd pain. Not even sure how to describe it (especially since I don't feel it right now lol.) But it was such a sharp pain that it had me doubled over on the counter while trying to fix my plate at dinner tonight. I kind of felt it radiating up my back but that could have been coincidence. It lasted for about a half hour and I felt a little blah/achy for awhile afterward but haven't noticed anything in the last couple of hours.
> 
> I also feel like I have something lodged in my rib on the right side by baby is hanging out wayyyy down low (I barely feel movements above my belly button) so I'm curious as to what the heck is up in my ribs lol.

Could be anything, but I had pain in the same spot (radiating to my back too) when I had a gallbladder attack, I also had acute pancreatitis so the pain was doubly excruciating! It felt like I had been stabbed from the front all the way to my back, mine was accompanied by severe nausea and I couldn't keep anything down though. 

I've had trapped gas in the same area since I had my gallbladder removed as well and that was just as painful (not sure if that's more because I have scar tissue there (hurts when baby kicks that area too), so it really could be anything. Definitely go have it checked out even if it does turn out to be nothing serious.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Thanks ladies, I'm happy with how it's going. I've got to get sheets, wall decals and pick a trim or border and get it all figured out.....I'm happy with my progress. :thumbup:

Wavescrash that sounds so horrible :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

3rd tri! Omg!

Happy to say we have morgans furniture now! Just need to paint and prep for her! :). 10 more weeks left!


----------



## waiting4damon

Nikkilewis--You said 10 more weeks; do you mean you will be induced at 37 weeks, or are you having a c section?


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

hope everyone is feeling better coz Im certainly not LOL :haha:

my sciatica has started up I was in so much pain this weekend ... DH had to massage me every night after I had a bath :cry:

so happy this is my last week in 2nd tri but so scared of what 3rd tri has in store ... :shrug:
Im also scared of giving birth now

I watched a tv show pregnancy and birth: the truth and I have to say Im scared now ... of the actual birth

Jesse your nursery is coming along nicely :flower: Im not doing a nursery will just reserve a corner in our bedroom for the baby


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry Blessedbaby.... it's scary seeing someone give birth if you've never done it before and you have no idea what to expect... but think of it this way: there are SOO many people that have done it (more than once aswell!) so if they can all do it, then so can you!! 
It's gonna be ok - you just get on with it and when it's done you have your beautiful little baby!! :flower: And it's true what they say: you forget about the pain when you see that baby and you feel nothing but happiness and love :cloud9:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Thanks Ella 

this will be my second baby but my first is 13yrs already and I cant remember how it felt just that it went quick LOL but now seeing it happen yikes


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, I'm at the hospital having my gtt and I'm starving lol 
My little boys stil poorly and threw up al ova me this morning :( 

I'm scared2 give birth to I was telling my oh last night , but its true u do 4get the pain I swore I'd av no mur afta my son and look her I am again lol. And I see it as they've got to come out x


----------



## Blessedbaby

true donna

good luck with the gtt and hope your son gets well soon


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, I'm home now . He seems to have a perked upabit .. 

Gtt is over thank god now gta wait4 the results . Praying there normal x


----------



## wannabubba#4

hope GTT is normal hun - I have mine tomorrow :(

And CJ is better, I was vomiting again last night; don't know whether to still blame the norovirus or if it was just a pregnancy related thing -I had woken several times with terrible heartburn (never suffered from in any previous pregnancy lol, and only once ever before in this pregnancy) and when my LO got up to go the toilet I was sick for about an hour. the poor wee soul stayed awake in my bed waiting on me coming back from the loo, and then was giving me kisses on my forehead and stroking my face lol; until I told him I was fine and took him back to his bed lol.

Still nauseous today, don't know if GTT tomorrow is such a good idea- but haven't seen a midwife in 6 weeks and want to keep my appointment cos I don't know when I would re-schedule for

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u hun hope u feel better soon. I'm getting heartburn so bad :( !! 

I felt sick after drinking the sugary drink and lucozade but thankfully I wasn't .. 

I'm glad its over with x 

I've got my midwife again the 2nd jan, would of been boxing day but obv cnt see her that day lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

waiting4damon said:


> Nikkilewis--You said 10 more weeks; do you mean you will be induced at 37 weeks, or are you having a c section?

Either or...still on the fence, but it will be 37-37.5 weeks!


----------



## Eltjuh

I've got my glucose load test on thursday.... I'm mainly dreading drinking the lucozade on an empty stomach!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe all u ladies have gtt tests...im lucky to not have to take it ( sort of i guess) but i do get the rhogam shot friday! Fun times for sure!


----------



## Disneylovers

My GTT is on wednesday morning, so not looking forward to it >_< Good luck girlies!


----------



## waiting4damon

i dont know about the rest of you, but i am already frightfully short on patience when it comes to having this baby--my abdomen is already a tangle of stretch marks and my right leg is a mess of varicose veins bad enough to scare a saint! 12 more weeks minimum is scary!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao omg.... So hubby and i were laughing and i accidentely peed a little so i was like omg babe i just piddled....and he looked at my pants and goes omg babe! Thats not a piddle! Which made us laugh even harder... Needless to say it was running down my leg!! Omg!! We couldnt stop laughing and laughing and laughing, how freaking embarrassing....thankfully he doesnt care and thought it was hilarios too....i
Omg.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

waiting4damon said:


> i dont know about the rest of you, but i am already frightfully short on patience when it comes to having this baby--my abdomen is already a tangle of stretch marks and my right leg is a mess of varicose veins bad enough to scare a saint! 12 more weeks minimum is scary!

Im with u too hun! Its not very enjoyable right now!


----------



## ruby83

Hahaha Nikki, I was laughing so much at your post that I nearly peed myself!!!


----------



## zumbaloverr

I feel just the opposite. I can't believe that in 11 weeks I'm going to be a mother... for the rest of my life. It's pretty scary. Especially because we haven't even started on his nursery and my shower isn't for another two weeks and ohmygosh I just can't believe it's all happening so quickly!!

When I was 11 weeks pregnant I felt like I'd barely been pregnant for a minute... these next weeks are going to FLY by.

And I love my growing belly. My little boy is so active, it's awesome. Makes me feel so happy. Pregnancy has been so nice and fun.


----------



## BaniVani

Hello Ladies! 

Hope you're all well! 28 weeks along here & I can't believe it! I decided to *change* the *medical office/doctor* and I'm so happy. Found a place that is closer, less crowded, and very clean. The staff seem to really care versus the other clinic where I felt like just a patient number. 

I was given this pamphlet with so much needed info. such as *"counting the baby's kicks"* The nurses didn't tell me anything about this at the other clinic. I was able to find further details on youtube about the kick counting. 
My baby boy's movements are very different now. He turns and stretches with more force. :baby: It's a bit hard to count because he's a little tap dancer!:yipee::headspin:

THE best news!!!...Going to see the hubby this Saturday after being apart for more than 40 days!!!:hugs: He'll be flying in from Italy and staying for a month---then he'll return again three weeks before the due date. 

~~~~ Wanted to ask...what have you ladies bought for your little one/s?~~
**I have to try my best not to buy all the cute little bodysuits!!!


----------



## ruby83

I have brought mainly clothes, little all-in-one suits in 0000 and 000, little beanies, mittens and a sleeping sack. My aunty brought me a bouncer chair.

We went pram shopping on the weekend so will probably look at purchasing that after Christmas. I want to buy everything, but need to organise Chrissy shopping first!!


----------



## azure girl

Haha our little boy has one outfit to his name...but hey, he has a car seat, stroller, bouncer, and high chair! Just gotta get him somewhere to sleep aka a pack n play and he has the big stuff (mostly). Oh yeah...and clothes and blankets! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

All I've bought for this baby is a 3-pack of sleepsuits (which was my prize for winning the bet that he was gonna be a boy :winkwink:) And I bought him a little xmas present for hubby to unwrap, which is a bodysuit that says 'diaper loading' and has a little 'loading' bar on it... thought it was quite funny :) 


This baby is so active and so strong aswell!! Got another little hulk on my hands here! (just like his big brother - we call him the hulk sometimes :winkwink: and he has hulk pj's aswell!)
A lot of the kicks feel really odd though, as if he's shaking, it's really funny....


----------



## HappyHome

hey ladies :) 
This little one so far has.... nothing, we havent brought anything yet. Hoping the things we have seen come up in the January sales :) 
GTT yesterday, the boredom is the worse bit, but I didnt hear anything yesterday so hopefully it means all is well. Though I have an incredibly sweet tooth so am surprised if I am all clear.
Baby girl is definitely called Jessica Amelia, though our other children seem to call her Jessie.
I am nervous about going into labour, not the pain or anything but the timing and where I might be. 
I got told at the VBAC clinic to get as much prepared at home incase of a fast labour as the emergency services will never refuse to attend me if I am stuck at home. With dd2 being 2 and a half hours and dd3 1 and a half I am worried about not making it to hospital.

I do have another scan due at 34/36 weeks to see if the placenta has moved up, without knowing this I am worried about how things will go.


----------



## HappyHome

Just a question, has anyone else had the flu and whooping cough injections?


----------



## Eltjuh

If you normally have a sweet tooth you should be alright I'd say, cause your body is probably used to dealing with the amount of glucose you take in.... :haha: At least I'm hoping that's the case, cause then I should be alright!! 
Just bought my lucozade for my test on thursday..... 

I had the flu jab -nothing to worry about, quick stab in your arm, gets a bit sore a couple of hours later and lasts for about a day or 2.... But that's all I got!


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> Just a question, has anyone else had the flu and whooping cough injections?

I got the flu jab -sore arm for a few days but that was it - I am getting the whooping cough one too, not until 31st December though 

I had my GTT today wasn't too bad, the waiting was boring but I had a TV to watch and they done my 28week appointment whilst I was there too, so that passed some time. Baby HR 161 Head down and measuring 27weeks (which is perfect for my dates lol) and my BP was perfect too, Think I may have an UTI though , just waiting confirmation and blood results now. Meantime drinking lots of water to flush out any infection :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Realised that my next appointment is after Xmas lol -then I am onto 3weekly appointments so I think time is about to speed up a LOT XXX


----------



## donnarobinson

My whooping cough was today but I misssed it because I was aT the drs with my son. He's got a chest and ear infection. X 
Hope my gtt comes back clear.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Poor wee soul hope he is better soon Donna xx

*****TMI ALERT ******

After weeks of abstinence, weeks - actually whole weeks maybe even going onto months lol.... me and hubby DTD last night and wow was it great -OMG!! Love how some sensations are heightened in pregnancy haha.... He was so worried about hurting my pelvis, and I was like I don't care, it will be worth being sore tomorrow haha. 

And tbh I am sore regardless ;)

Just got some peptac for my heartburn and omg relief!! For five minutes probably but it has been awful all day. I have been very fortunate to have never suffered from heartburn ever before (bar one night in this pregnancy weeks ago, and that was very mild lol) so it is probably nothing compared to anyone else who suffers and I am just being a big baby, but it has been terrible - truly my heart goes out to any of you who suffer <3 hugs xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

ha donna blesss u x 
I get heartburn so bad it makes me sick up acid ! I have it every day and its worse at night . I had it bad with my son 2 x


----------



## blessedmomma

BaniVani said:


> ~~~~ Wanted to ask...what have you ladies bought for your little one/s?~~
> **I have to try my best not to buy all the cute little bodysuits!!!

we have everything, and I mean everything we need/want for her. found out she was a girl really early so bought all the clothes we need for the first year. bought all the equipment we need as we saw sales or found good second hand deals. just waiting on LO to get here to use it :flower:



HappyHome said:


> I got told at the VBAC clinic to get as much prepared at home incase of a fast labour as the emergency services will never refuse to attend me if I am stuck at home. With dd2 being 2 and a half hours and dd3 1 and a half I am worried about not making it to hospital.
> 
> I do have another scan due at 34/36 weeks to see if the placenta has moved up, without knowing this I am worried about how things will go.

I know exactly how you feel! I had a surgery on my cervix and since then the damage from that has given me very fast labors. #5 was about 3 hours. #6 was 45 minutes. we barely made it with #6 and have been advised to call an ambulance when labor begins this time :wacko:

I had low lying placenta with #4 and it moved up enough to be ok. hope yours does too!



donnarobinson said:


> ha donna blesss u x
> I get heartburn so bad it makes me sick up acid ! I have it every day and its worse at night . I had it bad with my son 2 x

ugh, I get heartburn every night. just in time for bed. boo. :(


----------



## BaniVani

Eltjuh said:


> I've got my glucose load test on thursday.... I'm mainly dreading drinking the lucozade on an empty stomach!

Had that done last week--that stuff is so disgusting--I made a mistake and returned to the clinic too late. I had to repeat the test the following day so, had that sugary orange drink twice!!!!:dohh: Thankfully, everything went well and don't tell anybody... shhhhhh...but I wanted to eat my favorite sweets when I got home since I didn't have a threat of having diabetes :blush:


----------



## BaniVani

Blessedbaby said:


> hi ladies
> .......
> I watched a tv show pregnancy and birth: the truth and I have to say Im scared now ... of the actual birth
> 
> Jesse your nursery is coming along nicely :flower: Im not doing a nursery will just reserve a corner in our bedroom for the baby

Did the same one day and actually watched several!! It can absolutely scare you. On one hand you know what to expect and on the other, YOU KNOW WHAT to expect:wacko:


----------



## JessesGirl29

We've been buying steady for baby to even out the costs. Got cloth diapers, video monitor, bathtub, breast feeding pillows, some bottles and a little bit of clothes....still need our travel system.

I passed by the flu shot and feel good with my decision. 

I find my heartburn is when I eat too much so I've been trying to scale back. I feel like pregnancy is stArting to kick my ass :sleep:

WannAbubba I'm totally jealous. I hate sex now. My libido is zero, niltch, nada and it feels tight and uncomfortable and over sensitive and ugh...:growlmad:
I try to DTD atleast twice a week to keep my OH alive :haha: butt he whole time I'm waiting for it to finish. Faking any enjoyment just to speed things up, poor OH.

I miss my multiple orgasms and enjoyable sex life, I'm just praying it will return post baby.


----------



## BaniVani

JessesGirl29 said:


> We've been buying steady for baby to even out the costs. Got cloth diapers, video monitor, bathtub, breast feeding pillows, some bottles and a little bit of clothes....still need our travel system.
> 
> WannAbubba I'm totally jealous. I hate sex now. My libido is zero, niltch, nada and it feels tight and uncomfortable and over sensitive and ugh...:growlmad.....
> 
> SEX LIFE
> I know how awful this can be!!! I experienced this the first three months of pregnancy. Thankfully, it came back while I was here in California only my husband was back in Italy:shrug: We'll have some romance this weekend when he's FINALLY in town. Hopefully it will be a good day for me because I have my down days when I feel like a horny 80 year old with occasional hemorrhoids, gas, back aches, and huge underwear!!!!
> 
> JessesGirl29, you just might go through another change and get your drive back :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

I wasnt in yesterday ... the memorial service of Nelson Mandela was yesterday and the roads were closed off

anyways Im also finding it hard to deal with heartburn ... 

Me and DH DTD twice a week and I have to say Im really enjoying it now more than ever and so is he ... my vjj is also tight and afterwards its swollen ... sorry for TMI

One thing I hate though is oral sex now ... him performing on me its just to sensitive down there so Im always passing up on it LOL

We havent bought much yet for baby ... mainly clothes, blankets and diapers ... and I bought a walking ring from my brother second hand as his son hardly used it and I just put it away ... this month we're buying the dresser and bottles ...

Wow I moved up a block ... 3rd tri LOL


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, I haven't brought much either, but I do have quite a bit from my son. 
His clothes are in his draws, just need washing etc.. I've got 3 sterlisers lol. I've got a bouncer and carseat, did have 2 bouncers but lost one moving ! Had a swing bt threw it out cuz I'm getting a new one, I've picked my pram but not buying that til feb, and I've got his crib just need a new matress and got his moses basket x


----------



## BaniVani

I have two bags of clothes for 3-6 & 6-9 months which my husband will have to take with him to Italy. I'm promising myself not to buy anything else until the baby shower in January --- everything is so cute that I can't help it! Also, things are so expensive in Italy so, it's tempting to buy things now ;( I did buy a breast pump that was on sale. I'll just wait and see if I'll need it, otherwise I'll just return it.


----------



## Blessedbaby

my baby is kicking me in my right rib and it hurts like hell ... 

I fractured my rib in 2006 ... I fell in the bath 

gosh it hurts so much feels like I can cry


----------



## miraclebaba

i truly apologize for only introducing myself now, i am Nancy from South Africa, i m 24 and this is my firs child and we are team blue


----------



## miraclebaba

sorry i clicked post by mistake:flower: i just found out that i will be delivering in March by cesarian..so the have changed my due date from April to March...i am happy to be part of this thread..i hope you will welcome me with warm hands...:blush:


----------



## wannabubba#4

miraclebaba said:


> sorry i clicked post by mistake:flower: i just found out that i will be delivering in March by cesarian..so the have changed my due date from April to March...i am happy to be part of this thread..i hope you will welcome me with warm hands...:blush:

Welcome to the March group and congrats on your baby xxx Hope you are keeping well :hugs:



Blessedbaby said:


> my baby is kicking me in my right rib and it hurts like hell ...
> 
> I fractured my rib in 2006 ... I fell in the bath
> 
> gosh it hurts so much feels like I can cry

Aw that sounds painful -poor you -hope baby moves soon :hugs:



Blessedbaby said:


> Me and DH DTD twice a week and I have to say Im really enjoying it now more than ever and so is he ... my vjj is also tight and afterwards its swollen ... sorry for TMI
> 
> We havent bought much yet for baby ... mainly clothes, blankets and diapers ... and I bought a walking ring from my brother second hand as his son hardly used it and I just put it away ... this month we're buying the dresser and bottles ...
> 
> Wow I moved up a block ... 3rd tri LOL

Yep SWOLLEN here too lol -glad it is not only me :blush::blush:
Congrats on reaching the next box on the ticker YAY!! Third tri
:happydance::happydance:


I have bought a few sleepsuits, vests cardigans and a couple of outfits in neutral colours size newborn and 0-3months. I have a whole suitcase full of baby boy stuff, newborn thru to a year (and then another case of bigger stuff for later if needed haha) but will need to shop if we get a girly :winkwink: I bought a vibrating chair, a Moses basket, a pram, a baby bath, top n tail bowl and a couple of towels, a few sheets and blankets and about 20 cloth nappies and a nappy bucket lol - we don't do showers here and will probably get clothes as gifts rather than anything else so I needed to be organised with the bigger things. Have my car seat from last time, which fits my new chassis and had my steriliser and breast pump already from last time too

Still need to buy some disposable newborn size nappies -for those early meconium days, maternity pads breast pads and after baby is here I will buy a cot and a highchair :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## HappyHome

We still have a good sex life but I do miss different positions to be honest. 

I had the whopping cough and flu vaccine the same day, one in each arm. My right was swollen red and itchy for a few days which was the whooping cough one. Its fine now but did get me a little worried. 

Got my results back today by letter for the GTT - all normal (I dont often get called that lol)
In case anyone is interested:
Fasting glucose of 4.4 mmols
2 hours post of 5.9 mmols

So thats all good. 
Midwife tomorrow kind of looking forward to seeing her as it seems ages ago that I last did. 

Had dd2 sent home from school yesterday, she has a throat virus but is well enough to just have paracetamol and is fine for school today, which is great.

Just washed my hall and living room carpets, man that vax is getting heavy! Or I'm getting weak...

Take care everyone, cant believe how close to the end we're getting!


----------



## Blessedbaby

miraclebaba said:


> i truly apologize for only introducing myself now, i am Nancy from South Africa, i m 24 and this is my firs child and we are team blue

Im also from SA ... :happydance:


----------



## DaTucker

miraclebaba said:


> i truly apologize for only introducing myself now, i am Nancy from South Africa, i m 24 and this is my firs child and we are team blue

Welcome Nancy :) congrats on team blue!


----------



## DaTucker

I.want.sleep. My back hurts so much that I can't sleep. I'm living on Tylenol. I'm officially thinking I have a pinched nerve, instead of little man laying on it. He just moves waaaay too much, you'd think he'd have rolled off it by now?? I'm not normally one to complain about pain, but nothing is giving me relief! Even the Tylenol only lasts a few hours. (I took some about 3 hours ago and just woke back up due to pain) I'm praying the doctor will be able to tell me something at my appointment in 5 days bc I can't keep taking Tylenol...


----------



## Blessedbaby

shame hope u feel better soon ... mine is mostly on my left and my baby implanted on the left ... not sure if the 2 go hand in hand


----------



## Nikkilewis14

DaTucker said:


> I.want.sleep. My back hurts so much that I can't sleep. I'm living on Tylenol. I'm officially thinking I have a pinched nerve, instead of little man laying on it. He just moves waaaay too much, you'd think he'd have rolled off it by now?? I'm not normally one to complain about pain, but nothing is giving me relief! Even the Tylenol only lasts a few hours. (I took some about 3 hours ago and just woke back up due to pain) I'm praying the doctor will be able to tell me something at my appointment in 5 days bc I can't keep taking Tylenol...

Mines the same most days..tylenol and icy hot on my lower back really help....i love the icyhot especially at night when sleep is just non existent. Id try to get on all 4s and roll my butt around too.


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome Nancy!! If you can give me your duedate I can add you to the list.... :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm confused... when is third tri?? 26 weeks? 28 weeks? It's different everywhere I look.


----------



## wavescrash

I've always considered 27 weeks the start of 3rd tri.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I always go with what they put on the threads here.... 13 weeks start of 2nd tri and 27 weeks start of 3rd tri! My pregnancy book said 26 weeks is 3rd tri, but I still went with 27....

I can't wait to get to 30 weeks, cause that makes it seem much closer to giving birth than anything else.....


----------



## blessedmomma

Mrs. JJ- my book and OB say 25 weeks, so that's when I consider it. 27 weeks on here is 3rd. depends on who you ask and where they are pretty much :flower:

miraclebaba- welcome :D

DaTucker- hope you feel better and get some sleep

GD test is tomorrow, not looking forward to it or feeling sick all day after. happens every time for me :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

27 weeks is what i go by for 3rd tri.


----------



## Disneylovers

GTT done and dusted, got there as the lab opened at 8am so I got to drink that flat orange sweetness in the lab and not in the waiting room like the other ladies who showed up sometime after, it was ice cold when it was given to me which made it easier to drink as well as the fact I hadn't had anything to drink so was super thirsty. There was one comfy chair that the two other ladies and I played musical chairs with when we each went in for the hourly blood draws. And was all done by 10.15, my only issue was I had the hiccups and indigestion after drinking it and now have yucky tmi diarrhoea, not sure if half of that is due to the drink or baby bouncing on my butt lol. Oh and sugar crash afterwards :sleep:

I get my results back on wednesday, hopefully I haven't't put on too much more weight outside what my ob wants. I was bad after the GTT, I started to have my sugar crash whilst we were walking around babies r us and made hubby take us to Dennys, omg the red velvet pancake puppies are yum and helped but now they are wearing off, I never noticed how much not having breakfast impacted my energy levels until I miss one for that test lol. 

Hubby's old co-worker sent him a babies r us gift card through facebook so we decided to be practical, got a new digital thermometer for baby and a quilted pack and play sheet for the well, pack and play, it feels so soft, I could climb in there myself if it could take my weight LOL! We had to go practical, I've been told off for buying so many baby clothes, but really we haven't bought that many, he has 4 NB onesies, 4 0-3 month, 3 3-6 month and a couple of other sized outfits so far. So it's not as if we have gone crazy...

My parents land on Sunday and I still haven't tidied downstairs, hubby is awesome though he will push the vacuum around for me!


----------



## BaniVani

*The Joys Of Being Pregnant*... It's 7pm and I'm so, so tired. Did a lot of walking standing and now I'm sitting on my bed and can't get a boot of my foot!!! I have my pants, socks and one shoe still on the right leg and nothing on the left! Never buy boots without a zipper or stretchy material at the calf for removing pregnant swollen feet! This is when I wish my husband was around ;0( So 5 minutes have passed and I still can't get this horrible shoe off!


Good for you on your results *Happy Home!*


----------



## DaTucker

BlessedBaby and Blessedmomma-thank you! It relented enough to give me a 4 hour nap before returning with a vengeance. 

Nikki-icy hot is a good idea, I didn't think of that! Heating pad-check. Stretches, etc-check. I'm going to grab that icy hot right now!


----------



## miraclebaba

thank you for ll your warm Welcomes :happydance:...i am happy that am not the only one from SA:happydance:...my due date is on the 23rd of March :happydance: i cant wait...

mmmmh, about sex, ladies i dont know if i m the only one going thru this or what..i HATE sex, i just dont want to have sex, i dont feel like having it, its like my feelings got shut when i became pregnant. I feel so sorry for my husband and he is so clingy since the pregnancy and it makes me sad that almost all the pregnant women i have spoken to, they are so horny all the time and i am not:cry:..this is stressing me. any advice??


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

so I discovered that I cant eat alot anymore and I feel sick and so full ... also my ribs are so sore front and back ... I read that its my uterus pushing up in it

if I sit up straight or stand its worse when I lay down I get some relief 

@ Nancy sorry I dont have any advice for you hun ... 

Ladies when do the visits become more frequent?


----------



## azure girl

I believe the standard is every two weeks sometime around 28 weeks and then every week from 36 weeks. Every facility differs though.


----------



## Blessedbaby

azure girl said:


> I believe the standard is every two weeks sometime around 28 weeks and then every week from 36 weeks. Every facility differs though.

thanks I saw my doc at 26 weeks and will be seeing him at 30weeks again


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Saw the consultant yesterday and because my first was 4 weeks early and they don't know why I have to have another scan next week at 28 weeks , one at 36weeks (which my brain can't compute as dd was born by then) bp every two weeks and a follow up consultant appointment after the first scan. So much going on I don't know whether I'm coming or going !! 

Baby appears to be lying sideways which is probably why I'm so achey and need a wee all the time coz he's lying on my bladder !


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, I'm all prepared for today.... not eaten anything since 9.30 last night, drank my lucozade at 7.30 - wasn't too bad, it just made me feel a bit gassy and sicky at the end, after having had so much of it as quickly as possible.... 
Gotta take the bus to the hospital in about 40 minutes and then have a walk round town after I have my bloods done and then midwife straight after that! :thumbup: So busy morning, but I like having busy days cause you feel like you're getting things done and time goes much faster - not got many busy days now hubby and I both aren't working and I haven't really made any friends around here yet!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I had to go to the hopsital to do all my gtt. I had bloods done b4 drinking lucozade and sugary solution and then a hour afta & hour afta that.. ! 
I havenheard anything yet .. 

I'm poorly :( caught a bad cough of my son. He's stil ill to . Hope were better soon! 

29 Weeks Today :) 
11 To Go!! 
Eekkk! Almost in to single weeks. X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Banivani - hope your swelling goes down and hope you got those boots off quickly lol 

Datucker - hope you are feeling better

Blessedbaby - I am now onto 3 weekly appointments , since my 18 week appointment this week :) May even get to see the same midwife on occasion now lol; or even nicer if I could see my midwife haha- have met her twice but only really spoken to her once - continuity of care is rubbish here were I live I have found. 

Ella - hope your GTT goes well, although with all the walking you have to do to just get there etc, your body should have been well metabolizing the sugar lol.

Donna -hope you and CJ are better son, it is just one thing after another just now isn't it? We need some proper cold cold weather to kill of a lot of the bugs -it is on the whole too mild! It ahs been 8-14C this week here - where has winter gone lol, apart from a couple of minus 2 days last week ??

MrsDoddy -yay for another scan, hope everything goes well and hope this baby stays put until fully cooked xx

Hi to all mummys and bumps -hope all are well xx Can hardly believe it is less than 2 weeks to Christmas - getting excited yay!!!

xx


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, just back from MW appointment, my next will be in 3 weeks.
She was pleased with GTT results which is good. Wasnt worried about my itching as there are no other OC related symptoms. Baby girl is transverse so she didnt measure the height today, HR of 136bpm and all else well. A nice simple check up, I like those ones. 
Still told her about the quick labour worries, again she advised me to call ambulance and stay at home if I'm at all concerned about getting into hospital. 
All depends on my next scan (34-ish weeks) to see if placenta has moved, if it hasnt it looks like I'll be booked in for a c-section anyway (please god no, not a section)

Hope everyones aches and pains ease off soon, the perils of being pregnant and no one but another pregnant lady can really understand how you are feeling....nap time anyone??


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh Donna, I decided to take the bus.... Also, I had to take Lucas with me so I thought it would be easier taking the bus :) Met hubby at the hospital as he was already in town cause he had to go to the job centre :S And he took Lucas off my hands after my blood test so I could go into town for a little bit and then take the bus to see the midwife! 

They didn't have my results just yet (though she said she'll ring me when they come in, probably tomorrow). Everything was good, BP was a little low 96/68, but that was probably due to the fasting for 12 hours and not having had any drinks other than the lucozade this morning... Belly measured 28cm... 
Don't have my next appointment until 34 weeks! (which isn't until end of January) Seems ages away still!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck with your results hun


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I hate sex too right now! Im just so tired n achey all the time!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was suppose2 see my midwife boxing day but I'm seeing her 2nd jan instead which is when I'm 32 weeks x


----------



## wannabubba#4

good luck Ella -hope your results are in tomorrow and all okay, glad everything else is good

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My gtt was monday & I havent heard anything yet x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> My gtt was monday & I havent heard anything yet x

I was told 2 weeks Donna, but probably sooner if there was a problem - so maybe no news is good news. I had mine on Tuesday xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm kinda surprised it's another 6 weeks until my next appointment.... considering I had one 3 weeks ago and then again today, I thought it would be 3 weekly (mainly cause of increased bmi)
But she said cause it's not my first I get seen only on the 'white' days (in this little appointment overview thingy in my notes) Though 25 weeks was one of the 'green' days and also a 'pink' one (pink ones are for higher bmi, which it says >35, which mine isn't) I dunno.... :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

ella think they move the goal posts to suit how busy they are tbh lol -I have a growth chart for plotting fundal height on, and it stipulates on that, 2-3 weekly monitoring required from 26 or 28 weeks -I had an appt at 28 weeks and now every three weeks.

xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh well, I'm sure he'll be fine in there as long as he keeps moving I'll be happy! :thumbup:


----------



## JessesGirl29

Good luck to everyone with your tests. 
I'm off to the midwife office tonight for an information session on home birth/birthing centre birth. Should be interesting.


----------



## blessedmomma

hope all the tests come back good! <3

I had my GD today and felt very sick after. had to take a Zofran finally after the test. should get the results Friday or Monday. 

appointments start every 2 weeks now until 35ish weeks, then go to weekly. the receptionist went ahead and scheduled the rest of my appointments from here on out so that will help with planning around them.


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww I cant wait to get to fortnightly visits ... makes it feel as if time is passing quickly LOL

I have 91 days to go though ... so exciting 

I know how quickly it went when we counted down from 100days to our wedding


----------



## blessedmomma

it does suddenly make it feel like everything is going very fast!

double digits makes things seem so close too. i just feel like i will blink twice and baby will be here. its gonna get very exciting when its closer and babies start coming :happydance:


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes hey ... I cant wait until we start posting pics of our babies LOL and birth stories


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls , I've caught this cold of my son ! Gosh I feel horrendous. :( ! Hope ur all ok. X.


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh no hope u feel better soon donna


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun! Hoping were both better in time for xmas ! I can't believe how close it is now x


----------



## wannabubba#4

better to get it out the way now donna - should be fighting fit for Santa ;) 12 more sleeps xxxx

as for counting down the days, isn't it going quick? - I remember getting excited reaching 99 days and double figures; and already I am down to 77days woop; by xmas it will be in the 60's haha


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im bored outta my mind here ... sitting alone at work ... doing absolutely nothing


----------



## Eltjuh

I was just reading out my new ticker to my husband and said: WOW only 84 days to go, that doesn't sound like a lot at all!!! :haha: 
Starting to get more excited about it now and also getting a little impatient. But I know the last couple of weeks will go really fast!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

happy 28 weeks Ella


----------



## HappyHome

Hope you feel better soon Donna.

Its my birthday tomorrow, I'll be 32 and I feel old. Then I think I have a 12 year old! I've been making babies for a 3rd of my life!


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, happy birthday Happyhome (for tomorrow! I'm sure I'll forget tomorrow :winkwink:)

Thanks Blessedbaby! Can't wait to be 30 weeks!!! And it'll also be xmas then! And as I've just been given the all clear by the midwife (glucose test came back normal!!! :happydance:) I can eat whatever I want at xmas!! - I know this may make me sound like a pig, but I think everyone pigs out at xmas! :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Regular ob/gyn appt,nt today, non stress test, rhogam shot ....then monday 4d scan!! Time is flying!


----------



## blessedmomma

donna r- hope you feel better very soon! :hugs:

Ella- happy 28 weeks! :happydance:

HappyHome- happy birthday tomorrow :cake:

Nikkilewis14- hope your apt goes well :flower:


----------



## azure girl

HappyHome, happy birthday!!!! :D


----------



## BaniVani

*Sleepiness at 28 weeks_*
First time I felt a bit crabby with a friend. I spent a day with my best friend getting pampered with lunch and a manicure--something I couldn't do in Italy because everything is so expensive.(reminder, I'm in California waiting out the birth) So about two hours into our day and a few minutes after lunch, I really needed a nap! My poor friend was talking to me and I just had the strongest desire to curl up somewhere and doze off only I was at a restaurant with her!:sleep: This is the 28th week and I've noticed _strong bouts of sleepiness_, I don't know about you ladies.... *
I think this coincides with the baby having a huge growth spurt as well.*

HUbby comes into town tomorrow and I hope I don't yawn in his face at the airport!:wacko: I'm sure I won't

Wishing you ladies a wonderful weekend! Cheers to our little one's baking in the oven! For you mamas who have more than one child, DON'T KNOW HOW YOU DO IT!!!! 
Special cheers to you!:shrug::baby::brat::bike::yipee:


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol Banivani - I am getting really hit with fatigue too- the past two days I have fallen asleep whilst my LO is at nursery - have actually felt myself dozing and fortunately got up and set my alarm on my phone lol - so sleepy but so much to do lol Not good!

Happy birthday Happyhome xx

congrats on week28 Ella xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm tired loads to but saying that I've been tired since becoming pregnant lol. 
We've just put up chads crib! So excited :) got to buy his bedding and matress 4 it tho . I've got a moses basket for downstairs, 
I've stil got to buy bottles, and stuff , the pram ill get in february I think.. 
Can't believe come boxing day ill be 31 weeks ! X


----------



## DaTucker

I'm with Donna, I don't think I ever got over the fatigue! Naps have been my best friends for the last 6 months.


----------



## blessedmomma

I agree with the sudden bouts of fatigue :sleep: having a hard time making it through the days awake.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh the sudden urge to sleep is awful lol... I get it most days lmao


----------



## Disneylovers

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Happyhome! Hey another Gemma :D - I just read your spoiler lol

Sudden uncontrollable sleepiness here too, started the day I had my GTT and it's been the same every day since, it gets to 1 or 2 pm and I crash out completely for anywhere from an hour to 2. no amount of walking around or other efforts to shake it work. Hoping its just from the GTT and not going to stick around, I have too much to do to have the need to nap every afternoon over the next few weeks!


----------



## azure girl

I took a nap at 4 (late, but I was exhausted!) And when I woke it was about 6...I had three crazy dreams in a row, I must have really been tired! DH saw me snoozing and he said I looked out of it, he was jealous since his finals (Special MBA) are fast approaching, so no time for napping!


----------



## Eltjuh

ugh... my back is killing me today, and it's only 6.50!! Only been up for half an hour!!! Sitting on the sofa with my son, got my usual cushions behind me to try and help but however I position them, or myself, nothing really works!! :dohh:
Hope it gets better soon!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ella my back was like that the over day I was in tears. He was lying transvere tho, my back isn't as painfull as it was so I think he's changed position. Hope so . 
Happy birthday happyhome :) 

I can't believe its nearly xmas. How are u all girls x


----------



## JessesGirl29

I always felt like my back was a mess from a fall from a 9' loft but *knock on wood* it's been holding strong this pregnancy :thumbup:

We're doing a very low key Christmas this year and I couldn't be happier about it. But I'm not a big Christmas person really :blush:

I'm napping like its first trimester :sleep:


----------



## Eltjuh

My back seems better now, but I've got a headache that won't shift.... :S Luckily it doesn't hurt so bad that I can't think about anything else, but it's annoying!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Morning sickness go away! Ur not welcome in my tummy!


----------



## Kaedin

Hi all

I'm due on March 26th - don't yet know if I'm having a little boy or little girl but hoping to find out at my 4D scan next Friday :happydance:

I think I'm having a little boy as baby really is a cheeky little monkey, constantly wriggling about at scans making it difficult for the doctors to do all their measurements hehe Will be over the moon either way, as I'm happy to be having a baby that seems very healthy :D

My backache is getting worse more recently, but it's not too bad - I always suffer from sore backs as I have mild scoliosis!


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome Kaelin :)


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome to the new ladies!

27 weeks today, Hello third trimester!


----------



## blessedmomma

Kaedin- welcome! how exciting to find out the gender :happydance:

Disney- yay for 3rd tri! we have the same due date :cloud9:


----------



## J_Lynn

I cannot get rid of this heartburn tonight...OMG it's horrible. I wish there was like some way to remove your stomach and wash all the acid out because I cannot beat this tonight :(


----------



## wannabubba#4

welcome Kaelin xx 

Melissa and Disney -woop for third tri -the home straight now ladies xx

JLynn - hope you get some relief from the heartburn soon <hugs>

There has been so much to catch up on the past few days, sorry I cant reply / comment on everything lol -hope everyone is doing okay xxx

My MiL came yesterday - she is the strangest woman ever lol, I try to not let her bother me but sometimes her ability to sprout garbage or inappropriate comments from her mouth drives me insane lol.
So she asked if it was just after the New Year I am due, and then when I said March she went OMG you will be really HUGE by then -cheers MiL 
Asked which one of us was getting the op - I just looked at her blankly, knew exactly what she was getting at grrrr -Hubby said what do you mean, we seem to be doing a great job so far of planning all our baby's and not having any mishaps with it? Well Shona (his sister) has already decided no more -well good for he said, just because she only wanted two but ended up with three lol has no reflection on us. Silly woman.
Then she invited herself for Xmas dinner, well made comments presuming she was coming and I was desperate to ask what her plans were this year lol (although inevitably would have invited her anyways) , but hubby would have been annoyed lol -he thought it very amusing 'just like her' to invite herself lol

Then she said our bathroom will look weird - the bathroom hubby has been painstakingly working on for weeks lol -my BiL quickly said that he thought it would be gorgeous and told her to shut it lol - I just said' thanks mum, bet Dave is chuffed you think all his hard work will be 'weird'' She tried to backtrack and said it was just because she was used to wallpaper and linoleum whereas we have all tiles lol 

She is the most annoying women ever sometimes lol- but then you have to laugh haha


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome new girls. ! 

Oh mil ! Who would have them lol. 

I'm sick of hearing ohh ur massive aint u & wen I say I've got 11 weeks left they can't believe it ! ! 

My son is such a terrible eater, he's just threw his brekki up all ova me , he's a lot better now aswell. I dno wa 2 do with him2 get him2 eat better! X


----------



## miraclebaba

welcome kaelin


i am super happy, we went for a 4d scan yesterday and it was emotional seeing my baby in in there, he was so active, drinking the fluid.... hahaha the doctor said he drinks too much fluid thats why he measures a week bigger!! i dont mind...drink baby drink.. he is so cute and they made us a dvd of the ultrasound.. i love him already!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh dear Donna! MIL isn't very subtle is she??! Who has wallpaper in the bathroom anyway?? It'll get wet (even if you don't splash on it, just the damp from having warm showers will make it wet) it really annoys me that our bathroom only has tiles by the bath but they don't go all the way up to the top so above that it's painted and then there's a window that goes across and the windowsill is just wood with some paint aswell, but that also gets wet because it goes across to where the shower is (shower in the bath)..... and the paint gets all flakey. Not to mention the door to the bathroom has glass in it and no lock! So everyone can see if you're having a shower if it wasn't for the showercurtain!! :dohh: 


My teeth are hurting... thinking one of my wisomteeth is coming up a little higher and putting pressure on the rest of my teeth - had that last time I was pregnant! It's kept me awake half the night, on top of just 'normal' pregnancy insomnia! Kept waking up and just staring at the ceiling! :dohh:


----------



## Disneylovers

I feel incredibly lucky my MIL is a godsend, My BIL's wife... I can't even bring myself to call her my SIL is a psycho but I've already posted enough about her in the past. they have messed up Christmas though, invited everyone to theirs, except none of us want to go! Hubby hasn't talked to his brother in ages, actually when Aiden is due it will have been 2 years, oh well they made their bed they can lay in it. My parents arrive this afternoon and they're bummed we wont see my in-laws on christmas day, so we are planning something for boxing day instead.

I think Aiden has turned back to being head down after a week of being transverse (sideways) I was holding a friends 4 month old baby girl and he started kicking up at her, it was so funny to see the surprise on her face and then she spit up over everything except me rofl. I so cannot wait until march and we can hold our babies! Our 3D/4D scan is on wednesday and I am counting down the hours, well to that, my OB appt is the same day just in the morning, I'm dreading the talking to I will get for putting on more weight, my stomach has blown up in the past few days so I expect it to be another spike. it'll be my last appt thats 4 weeks apart too, next one after should be jan 2nd! time is flying by!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am just so glad that I don't get weighed here lol -my start BMI was only 21 so they don't seem to bother -but I have now put on 2stone 7lbs (so 35lbs) already with a whole trimester to go OMG!!!! With being on crutches now and sitting around more than I ever have in my life (bar last pregnancy) I am going to ballooooooooonnnnn lol

I don't have any swelling that I can see, so don't even think much of it is water, my abdomen is soft and baby is measuring smallish for dates so it is not that either Hope this baby takes to breastfeeding as well as the others, at least the weight falls off then

xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I love my MIL aswell! well, both my in-laws really! I had my MIL at the birth of Lucas along with my husband... we had already agreed that she would be there. My parents live in Holland (where I'm from) so they weren't sure whether they'd even be in the UK when I'd go into labour, as they were coming almost 2 weeks after my duedate, but when they turned up I was still at home contracting... so my mum could've been there after all, but I didn't think I could just say to my MIL: you know what my mum is here now so I'll have her there instead! And to be honest I'd much rather have my MIL there than my mum, cause my mum can be kinda weird/odd in certain situations... when she came in whilst I was hanging over my birthing ball having pretty bad contractions she patted me on the back, but pretty hard and it hurt! Both me and hubby were like: you do realise I'm in labour right?! After having had 6 kids yourself you should know how much it hurts or that you could do without someone slapping your back! :dohh: 
I'm not very close with my parents, I mean I love them and all and they always help us out (much easier/easy going and more laid back than hubby's parents - my parents even offered to come over to help us move and they'd have to come from a different country!!!) but I'm not close to them as in we say we love each other or anything like that.... can't remember the last time my parents told me they loved me. Whereas hubby's parents... they were here last weekend and said it then! They always do when we ring or when they come over! Guess every family has it's good and bad points! 


I'm hoping the breastfeeding will help me more this time with losing weight... I wanted to lose weight already(actually just started my calorie counting again when I found out I was pregnant! :dohh: Always the case :winkwink:) Last time the breastfeeding didn't seem to do anything for me though, maybe I just need to eat less rubbish when breastfeeding this time and hopefully it'll help me lose weight easier then! I've not gained as much this time as I did last time I think! I am the same weight now as I was in my last pregnancy at about this stage but I started off lighter that time!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My mil is also awesome! We are very close! Dont get me wrong there are times im like, omg seriously?, but quickly get over it!


----------



## blessedmomma

miraclebaba- awww so precious to see them <3

donna- I think an all tile bathroom sounds lovely!

Eltjuh- ouch! wisdom teeth pain is not good :nope: breastfeeding did nothing to help me lose any weight. any extra exercise I tried to throw in or when I tried to eat healthier and cut some junk calories out my supply would drop. I lost the weight very fast with the ones I ff. sounds strange to be backwards like that, but true story! I plan on staying fat again to nurse this baby. sigh. 

Disneylovers- what exactly do they say about your weight??? :growlmad: I have gained 60+ pounds in a few of my pregnancies and never heard a peep.


----------



## donnarobinson

I haven't weighed myself since early weeks ! I don't intend 2 I was stil struggling to lose weight b4 I got pregnant . I didn't even gain much when I was pregnant with my son! It was after it pilled on & cudnt shift it ! My bmi was 32 wen I got pregnant this time but went down to 28/29 as I lost a stone and half due to sickness in those 1st weeks, ino I've pilled it al back on tho. I don't feel huge but my bump is huge like last time ! 

I really hope I manage to lose the weight and more ! 
X


----------



## donnarobinson

Me at 29+3 x
 



Attached Files:







20131215_141455.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## azure girl

My doctor chides every patient about weight gain even if it is only 2 more pounds than he wants at that point. I have another appointment on Wednesday and I can already hear his spill...sigh...at 20/1 weeks I had gained 15 pounds, a whole 5 extra that I honestly feel my body needed since my bmi prepregnancy was 19, so rather slim. It isn't like I have gained 30 pounds already, so I just let him think he is winning. I eat healthy, so I don't worry.


----------



## blessedmomma

azure- that sounds ridiculous to me. it would have to be a superb dr in every other aspect for me to put up with that. and even then I would probably consider switching!

donna r- you look fab! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun :)

Hope your ok girls x I can't believe I'm going to be 30 weeks this week :D exciting ! X I'm looking 4ward to single figure weeks countdown :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donna yep you look super lovely round bump :)

And 30 weeks is such a milestone for me too - feels so much closer lol 3/4 cooked and then down to single weeks

I got my skinniest ever when breastfeeding my third baby, although it was probably due to me going back to work and still feeding, my son refusing a bottle or cup and me working all day and feeding all night for a few months lol -was actually too skinny looking back at it now lol

azuregirl - I think your doctor is a bit obsessed about weight gain lol -I think you are doing great xx

Melissa thankyou -I think the bathroom will be great -when it is done haha (nearly there now but clock ticking haha)

Another in-law gripe from me (then I will let it drop haha I promise)
So it's the week before Xmas, I am 7 months pregnant and on crutches and in moderate to severe pain most of the time. We have a partially completed bathroom, which hubby is spending every spare minute on to complete. I have now got 3 extra guests (the out-laws) for Xmas -all who invited themselves more or less, none of whom have even offered to help out at all with any aspect. Hubby cannot do anything to help as he is quarantined to the bathroom to get it done in time lol. So it is all down to me, now in general I don't mind and it may take me all week to get the things I need as I can only tolerate being on my feet for about half an hour to an hour at a time before the pain is so severe I am in tears, but then it is Christmas and I don't have to go to work or anything. I am single handed wrapping all the kids presents and getting things organised on that front -MiL FiL BiL have nothing to do but turn up and be waited on. And here is the gripe - still Brother in Law phones last night and asks my hubby to take him shopping to buy need bedroom and lounge furniture -he has already this past week had him pick up a lounge three piece suite, fridge freezer, cooker, washing machine and double bed for his new flat -that he has no intentions of moving into until after xmas anyway. He also spent a few hrs with him picking up little items like kettle crockery new duvet etc. BiL doesn't have a car and therefore thinks it is fine to get hubby to do it, and hubby drives a wee truck for work so that is handy for the bigger items but still.....
WE DONT HAVE TIME!!! IT Is CHRISTMAS WE ARE BUSY PEOPLE AND......gRRRRRRRRR

......What makes me more mad is the fact that the three of them were here on Saturday and were all saying 'it's fine Dave will get it this week, or it's all good Dave has the truck' I made it plainly clear then that we were too busy and as much as we will help out, it has to be after Christmas (hubby was in the bathroom tiling lol) ; then BiL goes home and phones hubby on his mobile and makes him feel obliged to say yes he will help. He is SO SELFISH, I could scream. Hubby cannot see they are taking the piss!!

Lol A big part of me hopes that the bathroom is not finished, and I can say on Xmas 'sorry folks the bathroom isn't done but then if hubby was left to get on with it, instead of running round for others it would have been' but then it's Xmas and that would make them feel awkward grrrrrrr selfish selfish selfish - I would love to have hubby help ME out, but he is to busy so I wouldn't ask grrrrrrrr

Okay rant over xxx I need to let this drop lol, it is his brother and his parents and if he feels they are not taking the piss then who am I , but still grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## wannabubba#4

sorry for that huge rant, had to get it off my chest lol :haha::haha::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Eltjuh

haha, it's ok Donna!! :hugs: They do seem to be taking the piss... I mean if you want something picked up then either do it yourself or ASK someone to do it, but keep in mind that they do have their own life that they need to get on with! 


I don't see why doctors make THAT much of a big deal about weight gain, yes, you shouldn't gain too much.... but too much is more than a pound or 2 difference to what's 'normal' - when I asked my midwife how much she'd reckon I'd gain in the last trimester she said everyone's different, you can't really say.... 
To be honest, you're gonna be the one that has to or wants to get rid of it again after you've had the baby so it's upto you really how much you (want to) gain - as long as you don't gain WAY too much - if that makes sense :haha:

I read that bmi over 30 should only gain upto 20lbs I think, so I tried to aim for that as a max. I'm on about 13 lbs at the moment, didn't gain anything the last 3 weeks (from 25 to 28wk appointment). Don't know if I'll be able to keep it to 20lbs though, considering I'm up 13lbs already and there's another 11.5 weeks to go for me... but we'll see!! If I can't keep it at 20 then 'oh well' I'll just get rid of it again after! 


My teeth have let up again now - they started hurting on thursday, only a little though, easy to ignore.... then saturday night it was really bad and kinda annoying still yesterday, but it was starting to let up - It's basically gone now! :) I knew it was just pressure from the wisdom tooth, cause I've had it before! 



One more thing - Everyone going on about reduced fetal movement has kinda freaked me out a little..... Logan has been pretty quiet lately, but I do feel him every so often, his movements have changed aswell not so much strong kicks anymore but a lot of rolling..... 
When DO you start worrying? Even if it just reduces but you still feel him or only if you haven't felt it for a long time?? (like best part of the day or more)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

28 week growth ultrasound today! Preparing myself for them to say shes big again :(. I feel huge n stretched already,exhausted.... Blah.


----------



## donnarobinson

Ella chads movements are more rolls now as well and he doesn't move as much as he did but I do feel him. And he pushes out more now rather than kicks.. He was going mad all morning and last night , but some days he's really quiet .. I did go up the hospital to be monitored wen I was 27 weeks and he was fine , 

I never no wen u shud get checked bt I went when he hadnt moved barely at all. 

Ur allowed a rant donna! X


----------



## Mrs.B.

I gained 30lbs with my first, didn't over eat and it all came off straight away bar a couple of lbs that didn't take too long to lose either. My BMI was 35 when I got pregnant.


----------



## SarandrewBean

Can I join having a little girl 24th of march xx


----------



## blessedmomma

I think of 30 weeks as such a milestone too! cant wait to get there :)

welcome sarandrewbean! 

Donna- with whats going on, I think you're allowed :hugs:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

hope everyone is doing well

Ive got a cold in summer no fun at all ... and my heartburn is strangling me slowly

Ive only got 4 more days of work left for the year ... incl today yay


----------



## azure girl

Being sick is terrible! My DH has either food poisoning or the stomach flu and he is miserable! I know it isn't dinner since everything was fully cooked before going in the oven for 40 minutes and I feel great. I just hope if he does have the stomach flu that he doesn't give it to me...I hope you get better soon blessedbaby! Illness and pregnancy is a rough road!


----------



## HockeyWife86

Eltjuh said:


> One more thing - Everyone going on about reduced fetal movement has kinda freaked me out a little..... Logan has been pretty quiet lately, but I do feel him every so often, his movements have changed aswell not so much strong kicks anymore but a lot of rolling.....
> When DO you start worrying? Even if it just reduces but you still feel him or only if you haven't felt it for a long time?? (like best part of the day or more)

I've had next to no feral movement for nearly a week now and it is beyond frustrating


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh wow! Hope you get some answers soon!! I saw your post on the FB page - you're getting your report of the scan soon aren't you??


----------



## wannabubba#4

I find it all really scary, reduced fetal movement!! 
My midwifery team go on about it all the time, every appointment - have I had movement? lots of movement? do I realise what is enough movement? do I realise the importance of reduced movement? etc -it is even written in my notes -
'Donna has been informed of the importance of reduced foetal movement and explained to phone immediately if this happens, leaflet given' 

My leaflet says (and if you are on FB you have probably saw this, maybe twice lol) 

If you feel movements are reduced, lie on your left side for 2hrs with your bump supported and count kicks (movements) Should be at least 10 separate movements, if not phone midwife for 24-28 weeks where they will check heart beat, measure fundal height , basically do a normal routine antenatal appointment , if 28weeks+ then go and get seen immediately. Do not sleep on it, do not wait until the next day to be seen. You will get NST, normal antenatal appointment stuff and if uterus measures small, or you are a high risk pregnancy or the heart rate monitoring is normal but you still feel movements are reduced then they will offer you a scan within 24 hrs to check fluid levels etc.

It states there are no specific number of movements which they class as normal, but more to do with knowing your baby's pattern and being aware of change or reduction in your baby's normal.

Also states if you go home and are worried again, then go straight back in -no matter how many times this occurs. Reassuringly worrying iykwim??

terrifies me tbh, but then my friend lost her wee girl at 29weeks - reduced foetal movement and by the time she went in baby was gone :cry:


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on here much as Fb is easier, I thought I'd add I'm team pink xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Welcome sarandrewbean! 
...and Donna :hugs: we all need a rant sometimes and the holidays is hard. We're so low key this year it feels great and I'm a lot less stressed out, but I do to have other kids. Rents, Christmas and family....oh my! 

Donna R - your son's picture is absolutely adorable! Did he get a new hair cut? So handsome. 

Blessed hope your cold stops fast, I've had a touch of one myself and it's the equivalent of -28 outside today (Celsius). 

Hockeywife that must be really scary, I'm hoping that your baby gets moving soon and that everything comes back okay....

Gecko, congrats on team pink! :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, yeh he had his hair cut a few weeks ago :) ! 
Chopped al his curls of ! I couldn't go with him. His dad took him because I sat and cried my eyes out the 1st time he got it cut lol x 
He's my cutie x


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks for that info donna 

my one friend who gave birth in Oct was told to eat nuts and yoghurt for her low amniotic fluid and it really helped to increase it


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Jesse hope u also feel better soon ... 

aww DonnaR LOL too cute


----------



## azure girl

What a long night...DH was sick from about 9 pm until 4 am, I didn't sleep at all until some time after 5 am, and even then it was not restful. I ran to the store at 4:30 am for pepto bismo and Gatorade. Poor guy is so dehydrated and I had to clean up this morning for our lease renewal inspection. Thankfully he is keeping water and Gatorade down. I just wanna sleep! :sleep:


----------



## blessedmomma

LadyGecko- congrats on :pink:

azure girl- hope your DH gets better very fast and you don't catch it!

Blessedbaby- yay for 4 more days! sorry your sick :wacko:

as for reduced fetal movement- I had 2 times, my 5th and 6th babies, when I noticed less movements. I wasn't counting kicks, but being I had a few babies before them I knew what to expect. with my 5th they said it was getting later in the pregnancy (around 30ish weeks) and that I wouldn't be feeling him as much. but I knew that its more like 35-36 weeks that my babies tend to slow down so they did a scan. his fluid was terribly low. made it to 37 weeks and my fluid was almost non-existant. they induced and didn't find out til he was born that the placenta had been deteriorating and pulling away. they checked for this at weekly scans and never saw it. also had to do non-stress tests weekly. with my 6th I started noticing the same thing. they said it was unlikely I would experience the same thing, but I could tell something was going on. again low amniotic fluid. they did weekly scans and nonstress tests again, but his didn't get as low. I went into labor on my own at 37+4.

from those 2 experiences I will def be aware this time. they will already do a scan around 32 weeks due to the probs in the past. I did everything they suggested to raise amniotic fluid. bedrest, extra fluids, you name it. nothing worked either time.


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, tonight i definitely don't need to worry about movement..... wow!He's going crazy in there, it actually hurts at times!
Haven't felt him this strong in a while!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Melissa thanks for the insight on reduced foetal movements -good to get the facts from someone in the know xx

Ella glad your little man is back to full strength tonight xx

Azuregirl -hope you got a decent rest and your hubby is feeling better... and hasn't passed it to you xx

Donna -CJ looks so cute and so grown up without the curls lol (although that is probably totally not what you want to hear, I hated it when people told me how grown up my 'baby ' was getting haha) xx


----------



## HockeyWife86

Report came back that everything looked good with baby and placenta, he is measuring on the smaller side of normal but still within normal ranges. He is also Breech.
Going back into the hospital after work today to have some more monitoring. I was a mess last night and this morning thinking about how much i miss feeling him kick around. Could be because i and anterior and he may not have been breech before, but still worrying that i can't feel him roll around either no matter what i try (oj, soft drink, dancing, music, light, jiggling belly etc) and my stomach has completely changed shape, almost like there is no baby anymore, i can almost suck my belly in flat again :(

Hopefully our little man moves!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna r- I was so sad to see each of my boys curls go :( it does make them look bigger all of a sudden.

Donna- that's just my experiences with it. im sure others have felt similar but nothing was wrong. or others had different reasons for reduced fetal movement. im hoping I don't have the issue this time, but im glad they are checking in a few weeks to make sure.

hockeywife- good to hear he is ok! hope its just that he is in a different position or something. it is very worrying to suddenly not feel them as much for sure :hugs: what did you find out today with monitoring??


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

thanks for sharing the info blessedmomma ... I think my baby is laying breech i feel kicks in my lower part of my tummy now ...


----------



## HockeyWife86

On my to the hospital to meet the midwife. Hopefully he starts kicking up a storm


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck hun


----------



## wannabubba#4

HockeyWife86 said:


> On my to the hospital to meet the midwife. Hopefully he starts kicking up a storm

good luck hun, hope all continues to be well , thinking of you.


----------



## wannabubba#4

my poor little guy is poorly -we have been up since 5am, sore tummy earache and just feeling rotten. He has had paracetemol, brufen and no effect from either, I just got him settled and asleep but he only slept for about 10mins then woke up screaming again. Poor wee guy! 
He is in his own bed now too, I would prefer him down here with me, to keep an eye on him but he says he wants to stay in bed until he feels better :( So not like him, quite worrying. He wont even come into my bed, not that I want to be in bed all day lol but I physically cannot fit in his bed now. 
zzzzzzz tired but so much to do, and going up and down the stairs every few minutes to check on my wee poorly soldier is killing my pelvis -might get some presents out to wrap up there and at least I will have something productive done and still stay close.

xxx


----------



## BaniVani

*BABY MOVEMENTS*


Hello Ladies, 

I can't say that my guy's movements are less, they are just *different*. Also, since he has positioned himself closer to the bottom of my stomach, his kicks are felt less. I *feel him turning much more *and tiny kicks towards the bottom --- seems like he's hitting my vagina! :wacko: 

I have days when I worry about not feeling him but then when I'm ready to sleep, he starts turning and doing his thing--so it's more difficult to keep track. He's a night owl! 

Glad to know you girls are having the same change in movements-I'm not alone.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww donna :( poor little man. Hope he's better soon! 
There is so much going around aint there.. ! 

& yeh he defo looks grown up with his hair cut , haa which ur right isn't what I wanted I wanted him2 stay my baby 4ever lmao but I do love it now. He is a big boy. & when I look at him I stil can't believe he's nearly 2!! 

Chad was kicking and rolling so hard last night my oh cud see from sittin on the other sofa ! Lol. 

X


----------



## Blessedbaby

hope your little boy feels better soon Donna ... 

banivani I also feel kicks lower now ... It felt like my baby changed positions yesterday and is laying breech ...


----------



## HappyHome

Hey ladies, 
Time is ticking along now! A little scary really. 
Thanks for the birthday wishes, had a lovely day with my family. 

On the baby front I'm struggling to sleep simply due to the leg cramps, its driving me mad.
But other than that nothing, lovely and normal, couldnt wish for more than that :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My sleep is still terrible! Back, legs, everuthing just hurts...

I was told morgan is head down w her head towards my left arm, so i guess thats good...


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad was transverse at my 28 week appointment , I see her in 2 weeks at 32 weeks so I will see how his lying then. Cj was head down by 28 weeks. Not that it made any difference he didn't fully engage til labour and was 11 days late lol x


----------



## Disneylovers

blessedmomma said:


> Disneylovers- what exactly do they say about your weight??? :growlmad: I have gained 60+ pounds in a few of my pregnancies and never heard a peep.

She gives me disapproving looks and says it'll put me at risk for a big baby if I continue to have spikes, Didn't help that on the forms to register with her that I admitted I'd had weight problems before but I had lost 40lbs before we started trying for baby. At 24 weeks I had put on 19lbs, 7lbs of that in the space of 4 weeks, I just hope that my GTT comes back negative (we get the results today) and that all the walking I've been doing with my parents the last few days has helped curb another spike. 

So we have my Ob appt at 10am then we're going to lunch at Lucilles BBQ with my parents and Aidens soon to be god parents, a little bit of christmas shopping. After that we're going for our 3D/4D scan! I am so excited, it's been 9 weeks since any kind of scan so I'm counting down the hours till we see just how much bigger he's gotten and more of what he looks like! I'm still shocked the place doing the scan allows up to 15 people to come and watch LOL, we have my parents, my MIL, SIL (nice one), great nephew and Aidens god parents coming with hubby and I. Ohhh and on the way home we're finally going to get our Christmas tree too :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Disneylovers said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> Disneylovers- what exactly do they say about your weight??? :growlmad: I have gained 60+ pounds in a few of my pregnancies and never heard a peep.
> 
> She gives me disapproving looks and says it'll put me at risk for a big baby if I continue to have spikes, Didn't help that on the forms to register with her that I admitted I'd had weight problems before but I had lost 40lbs before we started trying for baby. At 24 weeks I had put on 19lbs, 7lbs of that in the space of 4 weeks, I just hope that my GTT comes back negative (we get the results today) and that all the walking I've been doing with my parents the last few days has helped curb another spike.
> 
> So we have my Ob appt at 10am then we're going to lunch at Lucilles BBQ with my parents and Aidens soon to be god parents, a little bit of christmas shopping. After that we're going for our 3D/4D scan! I am so excited, it's been 9 weeks since any kind of scan so I'm counting down the hours till we see just how much bigger he's gotten and more of what he looks like! I'm still shocked the place doing the scan allows up to 15 people to come and watch LOL, we have my parents, my MIL, SIL (nice one), great nephew and Aidens god parents coming with hubby and I. Ohhh and on the way home we're finally going to get our Christmas tree too :happydance:Click to expand...

sounds like a fab day planned - enjoy your scan xxxx hope your appointment at OB goes well xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Enjoy ur day! Sounds awesome!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls.. I've just finished my xmas wrapping ! So excited to see my lil boys face ! 
I just sed to my oh, this time next year ill be wrapping for 2 babies. His reply was yeh and u could be pregnant again lmao!! No chance mate ! 

Chads going wild making my belly really stick out .. 

Donna how is ur little boy now x


----------



## blessedmomma

disneylovers- I hope your test comes back negative! I just found out mine was negative thankfully. hopefully if you're negative the OB will get off your butt about your weight. seems silly :roll: sounds like a fab day planned!!! :flower:

Donna- hope your LO feels better soon :( I have one with a cold right now and its a bad one. watery eyes, sneezy/runny nose, bad cough, you name it :wacko:

as for positions, my LO is definitely head down. has been at the last few scans and I can feel her head. she dropped night before last and I can certainly feel it. no more heartburn, more room to breath, more room for food lol. but very painful on my hips and pelvis lately. so much low pressure, ouch! and when my bladder gets full she pokes at it like there isn't room for a full bladder and her head :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

I passed my GTT, My ob didn't even mention my weight gain, I put on 6lbs so I'm up 25lbs since getting pregnant, The nurse said I'm still ok and based on my pre-preg weight I could go up to 35lbs and not really worry, so hopefully all stays well. My ob doesn't usually do scans unless we ask other than the first initial dating scan, 12w and 30w ones but with my parents there and my dad saying something about having come all the way from the uk to see their first grandchild she did a growth scan. Of course Aiden was facing my back so they didn't get to see his cute profile there but he's weighing in at just under 3lbs and has some really long legs!

He's head down and his legs are that long he could easily cover his face with them, which he did at our 4D scan LOL, after some wiggling and juggling and dancing around the room he shifted them off his face and we got to see his cute button nose! The last pic, he was sucking on the placenta and licking it, the tech said so many babies do this but it's not really mentioned much, she said he should be a good nurser if he keeps it up :thumbup:

We had selected the 4D DVD package and upon checking out we got given a gift certificate for a 2nd visit and dvd package, it was from a secret santa... the only thing we could think of was Aiden's godparents who came with us and our family to the scan bumped our package to the next level :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







BABY BOY_25.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2









BABY BOY_41.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









BABY BOY_36.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im feeling sick and miserable I didnt sleep well last night ... I really miss sleeping on my tummy ... my hips and pelvis is so sore and my left leg ... If I sleep on back elevated I cant breath ... 

Im so tired ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww he's so cute disneylovers :) hope ur ok blessed baby its horrid not bein able to get comfy!! 

I'm so tired to up half the night with my son! 


So today I'm 30 WEEKS!!! 
10 Weeks to Go ! Eeeekk!!! So excited !
I'm a cucumber ! X 
Can't wait til next week wen I'm down to single figures. . X


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay for cucumbers lol Donna - and thanks Dawson is much better -thank goodness, hate when they are ill near to Xmas. No MORE BUGS PLEASE

Congrats on passing GTT Disney and Melissa -fab news xxx

Blessedbaby so sorry you are suffering and not sleeping -hope you get to catch up on some rest today xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino :) x ! Aww glad he's feeling better aww ino ! Can't believe less than a week til xmas! Then its my birthday on the 15th jan, cjs the 13th feb and chads due the 27th feb! :) x


----------



## HappyHome

So much to look forward to over the next few weeks.

We're still needing to wrap a few things but with dd2 we need to charge it so probably wont get it wrapped before xmas eve really
Nothing worse than getting a pressie you cant play with. 

This little lady was traverse at my last MW appointment and yesterday all my bump was flabby (like after you have them) no idea where she was hiding! 
Hopefully will get my scan appointment through soon though MW was unsure if it was going to be 32wks or 34wks, hoping placenta has moved, it'll take a lot of mental preparation to get me ready for a c-section.

Last day of school for the kids tomorrow! That's when xmas starts feeling real.


----------



## blessedmomma

Blessedbaby- hope you can get more comfy and get some better sleep :hugs:

donnarobinson- yay for 30 weeks!!!!!!

HappyHome- hope the placenta moves up!!!

Disney- how absolutely precious :cloud9:


----------



## DaTucker

For those of you not on fb, just wanted to let yall know I was right about me being anemic! I'm officially on 29mg of iron daily...but they're yummy and chewable :D. The nurse teased about it being a shame I have to take the pills bc now dh will be expecting a clean house every day, no excuses lol.
On the good side, I passed my GTT with flying colors! 
I hope all you ladies are doing great!


----------



## DaTucker

Blessedbaby said:


> Im feeling sick and miserable I didnt sleep well last night ... I really miss sleeping on my tummy ... my hips and pelvis is so sore and my left leg ... If I sleep on back elevated I cant breath ...
> 
> Im so tired ...

I totally did not mean to "like" your misery lol. I meant to quote! I think sleeping on my belly is what I miss most about pre-pregnancy. I'm sorry it's making you feel so miserable!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I wonder about my iron levels too, i just ot bloodwork, maybe illcall in tomorrow...


----------



## Blessedbaby

DaTucker no stress LOL

I slept better last night I didnt drink too much fluids before bed and only went to the loo once.

Today is my last day at work and then I will be on 2 and 1/2 week break ... so excited I just want to rest.

Congrats on passing the GTT test.

I cant believe I only have like 12weeks give or take to go. Roll on 2014!


----------



## blessedmomma

datucker- yay for passing your test!!!! I was anemic with the last one and started experiencing the same symptoms so I started taking iron just in case. have no idea if I was getting anemia again, but I feel better now :) hope the iron is absorbed very quickly and you get some energy back!

blessedbaby- glad you got some better sleep


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. 
I have 9 weeks 6 days b4 lil man is due !! Exciting lol. 

Hope ur all ok x


----------



## HappyHome

69 days to go? That's just crazy isnt it! I remember you getting your BFP!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna yay for single weeks lol - I am 30weeks today woop! Still measuring a week behind though so wish I could stop believing that figure -wish I had just stuck to my dates in my head cos baby will be fashionably late guaranteed lol

Datucker - make sure you take vit C with iron -it helps with absorption -I used to take mine with a glass of OJ, also if the tablets make you constipated, there are iron supplements in liquid form that not only absorb better but cause less side effects too - I took Spatone last pregnancy (had to buy it, not on prescription, and sorry I cannot remember where you are from) 

xx Cold one today, just been out with the dog -it hurts my pelvis but the rest of my family are really useless -she gets several 5 -10 minute walks with them -seriously 5minutes at times I have timed them, and the excuse- she wont give me the ball back or she runs home again !! She sees me as pack leader though and always tries to get home to me when they take her out so not good . Poor pooch !! so I took the wee man to nursery and thought to hell, I am taking her out, they can pick up the slack in the house if I am too sore later. 

5 sleeps until Santa -cuppa tea for me and then more wrapping :D
xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I no happy home so mad! 

Happy 30 weeks donna! Yaay!! 

Aww ino I no ill go over . I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead but I was with my son and stil went 11 days over.. 

Aww bless u.. I've done all my wrapping ! :) well I've stil gta get my oh a few presents so ill need to wrap them lol food shopping is coming later x


----------



## Blessedbaby

I alos have to go food shopping tomorrow not looking forward to it ... shops will be packed


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww ladies hope you don't mind me sharing

https://www.nhsgoldenjubilee.co.uk/news/press-releases-2013/christmas-miracle-golden-jubilee/

This is a story about a patient we had for several months (would never give out patient information but this has been released as a press release).

I was one of those nurses sitting outside the room watching the wedding in tears, and I am again now, blubbering hormonal mess lol - so happy he is home for Christmas- So may times we were told he wasn't going to make it , and the wedding gave him a new found strength to carry on xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww so sweet Donna :cloud9:

so my in-laws are fighting with my DH 

a few months ago he got us a helper at home ... one his mom suggested that belongs to the same church as his mom and them ...

so they asked us who was gonna look after our baby when I return to work ... which is next year and I said the helper would look after our baby ...im very happy with her and how she works and the patience she already has with my son and DH's son ... well my MIL is not happy with this arrangement as she is finishing work end of this month and thought that we'd ask her to look after our baby ...

we live about 30 minutes from them and we dont have a car at the moment and im returning to work in the heart of winter next year ... I wouldnt want my baby to go out early in the morning as I will probably leave home at 6.30am and get home 5.30pm and baby must be out in the cold up and down to granma's ... my DH also doesnt want baby to sleep over during the week ...

this is so frustrating as our baby has not even been born yet and now they fighting about who gets to look after him or her already and what's worse is my MIL is now not even speaking to our helper :dohh:


----------



## HappyHome

Happy 30 weeks - gosh we will be on a labour watch thread before we know it!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ha ino ! Ill be going over I just no it x


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww that's sweet donna x


----------



## HappyHome

I just watched "what to expect when you're expecting" made me cry twice! 
Anyone else seen it?


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I've watched it, I love it , I cried to ha x


----------



## Jeval323

Oh man I hate to complain so early, but it's sooooo tough to get comfortable to get to sleep now! Anyone have any good tips? :) how is everyone holding up? We're getting to the home stretch!


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry to hear all the drama blessedbaby :(

donna- yay for 30 wks!!!!!

happyhome- looooove that movie :D


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Little bubs being very quiet, not feeling much movement at all :( Anyway went in to see midwife at the hospital for CTG monitoring and heart beat was fine and there was much more movement being picked up than I am feeling. Had me on a trace for 30mins and bubs seems totally healthy, although midwife was kind of freaking me out -she asked me 3 times if I was having another scan -because my placenta is anterior; and because baby is measuring smaller than dates (but = my dates and I told her this) and again when she asked what weight my last baby was and charted this little one as 10% (last one was 75%) - No I don't have another scan date, feel free to offer me one though lol. She also told me that they may not be happy with me having a homebirth if my baby continues to be small (1cm less on fundal height I must add ) and if I continue to have reduced fetal movements :( She is just one of those totally anti homebirth midwifes I think. Have my next appointment in 10 days -she says under other circumstances she would just have me cancel having been seen today but recommends I still go due to reduced movements and she wants my fundal height rechecked. I am measuring 29cm at 29 weeks by my dates, and 30weeks by scan dates -I was always told to not worry unless it was greater or less by more than 2cm - think she was just trying to freak me out -hope she is not on shift when I go into labour :( Dragon lady :(

Also told me that if I go over their dates they can refuse to give me medical care if I refuse induction - I never even mentioned that I wanted expectant management in this case but that is bollocks they cannot refuse me care in UK at least. I never bothered arguing at this point but so hope I don't have to deal with her again if I am overdue xxx

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww babys being a lazy bum :) I went to the hospital when chad wasn't moving much and he started kicking away, but I wasn't feel much , 
And as for u measuring small what the hell I've always been told 2cms either was nothing to worry about .. Its not like ur below the bottom centile surely , ! I'm 2 weeks ahead, they aint said nothing , and like u said ur right by ur dates. And as refusing u care she's an idiot! 
I think she was on one x


----------



## wannabubba#4

baby is on the 10 percentile line whereas my last born was on the 75th percentile line ,if I was on a standard fundal height measuring chart they would not be concerned but because I have a modified chart taking all my previous pregnancies into account it makes this one look small, but then he was my biggest baby and was 14 days late - so expected to be bigger surely??

But even then, surely measuring 29 weeks at 30 weeks is normal -maybe their chart is wrong??

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh I see what u mean, 
But yeh I can't see why measuring 1 week behind is cause for any concern :/ but obv I'm not a midwife.. 

Maybe she's just being over catious, but they could give u a scan maybe ask ur midwife wen u see her.. 
Say the midwife has worried u now. 

I'd presume this baby would be bigger but obv not always the cause. 

My son was 9lb 5oz and was on the 91st or 95th centile I can't quite remember , I'm meausring excali the same way as I did with him I'm expecting anuva big baby x


----------



## donnarobinson

When is every1 starting their hospital bags? I had started mine by now with my 1st I think.. But I haven't even got the things for it yet lol. I'm gna to buy them soon x


----------



## donnarobinson

My 30 week bump & some dummies I brough4 chad :) 
My little boy had the same but they were dark blue then. 
I only give them dummy for bed but they look so cute with thm lol x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131220-01170.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20131220-01174.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JessesGirl29

That midwife sounds like a wench.....:nope:
1cm is nothing to worry about and worrying a mother is worse than anything... Why would she do that? I say try yo forget all about that little episode and just go to your scheduled appointment and hope for a less whack job midwife....

I'm struggling so much with having 0 libido....my OH went for a go this morning and I just feel like I've become A-sexual. It feels like a chore and it's uncomfortable. I guess he could sense that and was unable to finish and then I burst in to tears and a still feeling very emotional now. I want him to be happy and fulfilled but I haven't even had an orgasm in months by him or me because I just don't Feel It. :cry: I feel like such a bad partner and that our sex life is going to become extinct.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hope ur ok hun, I don't feel like sex half the time either and I just do it to please him. Don't worry hun, a lot of women go of sex during pregnancy, I'm sure ur sex drive will return x


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna- sorry for all the worry with the midwife :( hope you get a scan from it anyways

Donna r- your bump is so cute! and what cute dummies. all but one of mine have used them. he just never liked them. they are so cute when they use them :) I have some for this LO just in case she likes them. I have my bag almost completely packed. I think we need a lot less here though. I just have to do some last minute items like my mp3, phone charger, and maybe some pj's/something to wear home.


----------



## HockeyWife86

reduced movements are so worrying! I am still on ctg monitoring nearly every second day because i've stopped being able to feel them at all. 
Bag almost packed except for last minute items (charger, hairbrush etc) will also pick up travel size hair shampoo/cond, soap, toothpaste and brush. Need mat pads as well.


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I should start to pack mine haa! I haven't even got a suitable bag , need to get one ! X


----------



## SarandrewBean

Hi ladies!

So annoyed, its been a month now since moving to a new area and our old midwife said she would transfer us here thats still not happened and with being high risk and meant to have glucose test and two growth scans which have still yet to be booked wondering where we go from here and worse than that in case of emergency who do I contacted as no longer have midwife/consultant or anything? 


Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I've moved home as well but I've left my doctors the same til after babies born because I new it would takes ages getting a new midwife etc! X maybe ring ur old midwife and ask her to chase it up x


----------



## SarandrewBean

donnarobinson said:


> I've moved home as well but I've left my doctors the same til after babies born because I new it would takes ages getting a new midwife etc! X maybe ring ur old midwife and ask her to chase it up x

Would have kept same Dr but nearlly 2 hours away from our old area xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Don't blame u hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

Go to your gp and get them to refer you to a new midwife. Or you could ring the hospital and tell them you're supposed to have a glucose test and growth scans and tell them you recently moved and you don't have a new midwife yet. I'm sure they will be able to help you out! Took me ages to get my 20 wk scan booked when I moved.....(i also moved about 2 hrs away)
good luck!


I haven't done my hospital bag yet either, I'm waiting till the new year to start doing stuff in the nursery and washing baby clothes so I'll probably pack my bag then aswell, as I'll need to wash the clothes before I can put them in the bag ofcourse. Doubt I'll need my hospital bag before march anyway! But always good to have it ready or partially packed at least.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ill prob do y ospital bag the night efore induction/ c-sec.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Do my hospital*


----------



## wavescrash

I haven't begun packing my bag, let alone thinking about packing it. Haven't picked out a "going home" outfit for the baby. Haven't purchased a thing actually. Granted, we have a lot from my 19 month old but there's still a lot we need to get/do. Have TONS of clothes that need treated and washed from my toddler when she was a baby. I sent them off to my mom's house since it would cost me $4/load at my apartment complex. She's a procrastinator so no idea when she'll get around to it. A friend bought the baby monitor off my registry and we received that already but that's nothing really. I still have to contact my insurance company to see if I can get a breast pump from them. Have to paint the baby's dresser.

I figure I'll wait until after my baby shower (Feb 1) and tax returns (mid-February) before I start buying anything. Probably won't pack our bags until 36 weeks. Unless she decides to come very early, there's still plenty of time.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I ordered loads of stuff for baby that was needed tonight! Feel like i get a little bit more crossed off my list everyday! Got nipples, bedding set, curtains, bedroom crib furniture set, diapers, wipes, bibs, boppy cover, baby lotion, butt paste, white onesies, paci's, bath towels, changing pad cover, mattress pad...very grateful i have so much left from our first dd! I have yet to paint and set up her furniture and decorate, already have a diaper bag i never used from dd, have all pack n play, swing, bath tub, boppy, bottles, left from her... I plan on getting everything done after dd's 1st b day on jan 4th! Omg this is coming soooo fast!


----------



## BaniVani

Hello Ladies!

wavescrash, I haven't packed my bag either . I did buy one going home outfit for the baby. I just haven't felt like doing much lately-it's horrible but I think the lack of sleep contributes. 

SarandrewBean: Sorry to hear about your troubles, must be awful! Hopefully you find somebody soon, but perhaps you should contact a midwife in your area and explain the situation.

*Pregnancy Blues for me*
As for me, I'm doing well physically but *emotionally having problems with the husband*. He has been here in California for a week now after being apart for 50 days and I feel him more distant than before. He's trying to do some investments here in town and says I've been so out of it-so involved with being"Pregnant" and not wanting to help/give advice but ladies, I've been so tired lately--fuzzy memory and pains everywhere, that at times I don't have energy to deal with decisions. Men just cannot understand what we are growing through. :nope: 

So we argued before going to sleep---he is now :sleep: and I am wide awake. Men have an ability to vent and then easily fall asleep!!!!!!:xmas18::xmas18:


----------



## AllisMommy

Hi everyone, I feel like it has been months since I have been on here! It's been a crazy pregnancy so far for me. Working nights and taking care of my 4 year old dd has not given me much time at all. Anyway, I am getting to the point where I can't sleep for more then 45 min without bladder waking me up, boo!!

Oh and I ended up finding out, I'm having a little boy! Can't wait! 
Hope all is well with you ladies and Merry Christmas / happy holidays!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, hope ur all ok x hope ur ok banvani


I've got quite a bit left over from my son aswell.. 
Altho I need to buy him some new clothes of his own. . 
Matresses 4 crib and moses basket, bedding, bottles, I had a swing bt threw it out so want a new one , and a new bouncer the one I've got its pretty step and don't look suitable for a newborn to me , 
I need nappies also
I have started on wipes, and he has loads of creams,washes etc.
I've got 3 sterlisers, I'm going to give one away to some1 in need or maybe charity , 
I've not got a baby bath, I did have a bath & changing station but I've gave that my cousin , I prefer using the big bath.. X 

I thought I was dying last night I was so ill. I lay in bed cudnt sleep, got some paractomol 4 my headache got bk in bed and threw up :( my belly was rock solid I fort I was gna go into labour x feel ok today just tired x


----------



## J_Lynn

I need to find a going home outfit also ... I have so many ideas, but I just don't want to spend $50 on an outfit. It just seems crazy for me. But this could very well be my only one so I want to make sure that I go all out and do everything I want to do and have the memories for the shadow boxes and things. 

I took the last week of January off from my p/t job so I can just sit and do nothing but clean the house from top to bottom so all my spring cleaning is done and I won't have to worry about it after she is here, get the nursery all cleaned and ready - just dusting, all the clothes cleaned, bedding washed, room made for stuff from the shower that is Feb 1, etc. 

We have to get the TV wall mounted in the nursery still, and then the changing table moved to where the old tube TV is, then the canvas paintings put up on the wall and a few other things - then that's about it. Phew. I can't wait till it's all done! 

Ohhhh I do need to get a cherry wood toy box - my friend who has 5 kids is giving me ALL her newborn-1yr toys because she cleaned out 15 39-gallon bags of toys over the last couple days. lol So she's already going to have more toys than I will ever need, but I have no where to put them!!


----------



## Eltjuh

You definitely don't wanna spend too much on an outfit J-Lynn, she's not gonna fit in it for very long and imagine buying an outfit for coming home and she's too big or too small to be able to wear it?? 
I buy all my baby clothes in the cheaper shops, cause they're just as good and there is NO point at all in spending lots of money for something they're gonna wear for only 3 months (or less!)

I've still gotta get a few bits and pieces. We've got everything from my son still, so all we need is the things that you can't save, like nappies, dummies (my son chewed all of his to pieces when he got his molars - great way of getting him off it though!! :haha:) and ofcourse all the bits you need for labour, like maternity pads etc. - I've even still got 1 pack of breastpads :haha:


----------



## BaniVani

AllisMommy; CONGRATS! TEAM BLUE--me too :)


UPDATE: Pregnancy blues

So, the only positive that came about from my argument last night was, I stayed awake and felt my baby move SO much. While Hubby snoozed away, baby was kicking and turning and doing the Christmas Rock in my belly. I guess when I'm sleeping I don't realize how active he is at night. So comforting:blush: especially since he sleeps so much during the day--scares me at times. 

_
LAdies have a wonderful Christmas and I hope that at least for the holidays, we are all in great spirits! Peace to you all and May your husbands/partners be extra understanding this Christmas!_


----------



## donnarobinson

Merry Xmas Eve :) 

Hope u all have a lovely xmas! I'm going to be cleaning my house today!! And popping to the shops 4 some last bits.. 

I keep getting sharp pains in my belly and vagina last nite and this morning , x


----------



## Eltjuh

YAY!! Xmas eve is here!!! 

I'm like a big kid, all excited about xmas!! I can't wait to see my little boy unwrap his presents tomorrow!! Last year he kept saying: wow!! He talks a lot more now though so it'll be even more fun now!! He keeps saying: happy christmas!! at the moment cause he's been hearing people say it on cbeebies! :haha:

I'm also getting a few little bits from the shop still today Donna! I made more cookies yesterday but I need some decorations for them as we ran out! Not buying anymore presents though! (or any other food)
Gonna be making some cakes today aswell!


I'm really wanting some brie at xmas (probably boxing day) on crackers, but I'm kinda paranoid about the risks.... I keep thinking I'll be fine - lots of people eat it if it's pasteurized and someone said to me: when's the last time you heard of someone getting listeriosis.... So I thought, I'm sure I'll be fine.... But then read that you're more at risk in the 3rd trimester (not sure why) and what the risks are exactly so now I'm not so sure..... hmpf!! :shrug:


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh we've finished presents, I've done food shopping I just need odds and ends like bread and stuff.. 

Aww I'm so excited to my little boy open his, he doesn't really understand still. But its lovely watching them. Mad to think this time next year ill have 2 babies. For xmas X I'm sure ud be fine having some , I'm the same tho I'm a worrier lol x


Eltjuh said:


> YAY!! Xmas eve is here!!!
> 
> I'm like a big kid, all excited about xmas!! I can't wait to see my little boy unwrap his presents tomorrow!! Last year he kept saying: wow!! He talks a lot more now though so it'll be even more fun now!! He keeps saying: happy christmas!! at the moment cause he's been hearing people say it on cbeebies! :haha:
> 
> I'm also getting a few little bits from the shop still today Donna! I made more cookies yesterday but I need some decorations for them as we ran out! Not buying anymore presents though! (or any other food)
> Gonna be making some cakes today aswell!
> 
> 
> I'm really wanting some brie at xmas (probably boxing day) on crackers, but I'm kinda paranoid about the risks.... I keep thinking I'll be fine - lots of people eat it if it's pasteurized and someone said to me: when's the last time you heard of someone getting listeriosis.... So I thought, I'm sure I'll be fine.... But then read that you're more at risk in the 3rd trimester (not sure why) and what the risks are exactly so now I'm not so sure..... hmpf!! :shrug:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Merry Xmas Eve from me too :D 
Wow this month has gone quick!!!

I am so excited, even more so than the bigger kids I think lol, but not the little one , he is SO excited lol -cannot wait to see his wee face tomorrow; and hope my eldest son is not too disappointed there is no PS4 waiting for him.

I bought pate yday for hubby and anyone else that fancies it and I LOVE pate, keep thinking maybe one little bit wont do me any harm...but then imagine it did lol - I suppose I will just go without haha. Think I would give Brie a miss too, if I am honest, although I do LOVE that too, lol will just buy some Brie and pate in for March haha. Am having a Baileys and ice on xmas night though ;)

Ladies all have a super wonderful Xmas and enjoy seeing your little ones open their presents xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww , I was shopping with my oh yday and he got some jacques for him self and a few other drinks 4 ova xmas and here's me with the pop lol.. 

I love baileys on ice ! We've got his mom a bottle 4 xmas, 

I won't drink though, ino one doesn't hurt , but I didn't drink with my son & won't this time , I'm to much of a worrier and if feel guilty 4 ages lol. 

Hope u enjoy xmas hun, and I'm sure he won't be disapointed ! :) 

X


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah think I'm gonna give the brie a miss :( Bummer, but worth it!! 
I'll just get the brie (and also pate!!) in for March like you Donna!! 
It's so mean, everytime I open the fridge it's there - looking at me, saying: eat me, please eat me!!! :haha:
I know I'd never forgive myself if something happened - even if it wasn't anything to do with me eating brie or pate or anything like that, I just know I'd be wondering if that was what caused it and blame myself!
Same reason why I never used to drink alcohol whilst we were ttc, just in case I was pregnant and didn't know (yet), the only time I'd drink was when I was on my period, occasionally. So I won't be having any alcoholic drinks at xmas either!

If we have another baby I'm gonna make sure I'm not pregnant at xmas :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been pregnant for xmas, new years and my birthday which is in 3 weeks, with both pregnancys lol! I won't be having anymore lol. X


----------



## JessesGirl29

Merry Christmas Eve lovely ladies. I'm heading in to work but have Christmas and Boxing Day off. I also work with seniors so working Christmas Eve is nice so you can spend time with the people who don't have family visits. 

I had a single bottle of Guinness last night as my singular holiday drink and savoured every mouthful (after a huge meal and two giant glasses of water before and after). I think I can make it to the finish line now! :winkwink:
I did have to pass up on smoked salmon which is a holiday favourite of mine but that's okay....it's just one Christmas. 

We've kept Christmas so low key this year and it makes me feel great bc our focus has shifted from gifts to cards with meaningful messages, and making sure to arrange and get to every single event with family and friends. 

I can't believe next year will be my first Christmas with my baby :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Merry christmas eve everyone! Hard to beleive i was 35 weeks pregnant last christmas lol.... 

Were just going to lounge around the house, go to church a 5:30 then open gifts w my step side of the family and have a fish dinner! Cant wait :). Soexcited for our daughter to open her gifts ( shes been ripping the bows off them for the past few weeks..). :)


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> I've been pregnant for xmas, new years and my birthday which is in 3 weeks, with both pregnancys lol! I won't be having anymore lol. X


I know I'm the same! Lucas was born in February (due exactly a month before this one, though he was 13 days late) so I was pregnant for all of those aswell, my birthday was in November. And then I was also pregnant for valentines day! 
I don't mind not drinking on my birthday or valentines day. But it would be nice to have a drink at new years or xmas..... So IF we do decide to have more I want to not be pregnant in december! :haha: Guess it would have to be a conceived on new years eve baby :winkwink: haha


----------



## azure girl

Merry Christmas Eve girls! I hope you are all well! I just found out my in-laws are giving us a 3D/4D ultrasound on Friday 12/27! I'm so excited! :dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw yay!! that's so nice!! I'm kinda hoping we'll get something like that for xmas tomorrow, but not counting on it!! 
It'll be so quick for you aswell!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

:xmas9: merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Merry Christmas!!!!! :xmas4:

:xmas12: Hope you all have a great xmas and get spoiled lots!! :xmas10:


----------



## wannabubba#4

merry xmas everyone lotta love from rainy Scotland xxxx

:xmas3::xmas9::xmas16:


----------



## donnarobinson

Merry christmas every1 :) hope u have a fab day x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, hope u all had a great xmas :)

My little boy had a fab day! :) 
Can't believe next year ill have 2 boys to enjoy. 

So I'm 31 Weeks today and a pineapple :D!! 
9 weeks to go x


----------



## wannabubba#4

yay 31 weeks glad you had a great xmas - we did too, my youngest was so adorable with every gift he opened :D 
went out today and my eldest got an xbox one - he got more money and decided he would get xbox instead of PS4 - so everyone is happy, and hubby is back to business as usual lol, in the bathroom tiling lmao xxx

I got a tablet so if my spd gets much worse I don't need to move from couch to pc chair to do fbook or come on here etc lol - told him not to get me anything big but secretly love it lol xxx

enjoy the holidays xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I'm glad every1 had fun :) 
Aww its so sweet watching them open their presents aint it ! :) 

Aww glad he got his xbox one :) 
I've had a tablet to I had it a few weeks early I had a samsung galaxy 3 tab x


----------



## Eltjuh

Hope you all had a great xmas! Sounds like you 2 enjoyed yourselves Donna & Donna :)

I got a Wii U from hubby :) The one with Super mario U and Super Luigi U :thumbup: Have been having a go on it last night and today aswell..... 
Can't wait to get a few more games for it! 

We got WAY too much food! We only cooked about half of everything we got from Iceland and there's still food left on the table - mainly cakes etc. :haha: At least it'll be easy to cook some things the next couple of days cause my parents are coming over and with hubby's brother here aswell we have to feed 5 adults and Lucas and with our normal food supply we probably wouldn't have enough - and to be honest, we are kinda skint at the moment, not getting any money for food etc till after the bills have been paid on the first! (or around the 1st). (We already had food in the house though, just not enough to feed 5 adults with, just the usual 2 :haha:)
So we can eat xmas food for the next couple of days haha!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I got a new watch, coach sneakers, $$, a massage gift card (woohoo), pjs, clothes for after i drop the baby weight lol... It was a great x mas lol.


----------



## wavescrash

Since we're sharing gifts... my dad gave us $1000 when we moved into our apartment two weeks ago and is giving us his old bed (we have to sell ours because it's too big for our new bedroom.) He also bought me the new camera lens I wanted along with a UV filter & lens hood for it. He got OH season 3 of The Walking Dead on blu-ray as well. We also got gift cards for our local grocery store and gas station as well as quite a bit of money. I also got socks that I wanted lol. There was a little more but nothing too exciting.

I called work today to let them know that I'm filing for a leave of absence under the FMLA (Family Medical Leave Act.) I'm hoping my OB is willing to fill out the paperwork and it gets approved otherwise I'm not sure what my options are. My job is pretty flexible but I'd rather have it taken care of the proper way. I just can't deal with the SPD and sciatica and work was just stressing me out far too much. OH said he was ok with me going on leave now so that's that. I'm so happy that I'll have so much more time to get things ready around here for a new baby and more time to spend with my toddler and getting crafts done and learning to crochet. I just need to find the energy lol. I just had my glucose test and they tested my H&H (hemoglobin and hematocrit). I'm always borderline anemic but never quite "cross over" so I'm wondering if maybe I have and that's why I have the super low energy levels. I'm sure my diet plays a huge part in it as well and I'm hoping to try & eat better to see if that helps (and because I probably should be anyway...)


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, Hope everyone has enjoyed the Christmas break! We had a lovely day here in Melbourne, Australia, so sunny and perfectly warm! I didn't really miss eating anything as we had a roast turkey and vegies, however I too do love brie and CAN'T wait until I can eat it again in March!!! I think I will miss a glass of champers on NYE too.

I am feeling pretty good, just noticing my feet get sorer quickly! Probably due to the extra 12 kg I am carrying around haha

Enjoy the holiday season xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Glad u all had a good xmas! 
So back to normal now ! Lol
All that money & planning and its over so quickly .. 
Next year ill have to boys. So mad & I bet its here in the blink of an eye.. X 

Hapy 31 weeks donna! X

I've only just noticed my tickers moved up a block ! Nearly at the end now x


----------



## wannabubba#4

thanks Donna - and woohoo 31 weeks and tomorrow I will move to the 8th block too - yay!!!! 

Sounds like everyone had a lovely Xmas and got lovely gifts - my favourite gift of all is nearly done lmao -bathroom is so near completion now, hubby ran out of grout and is away to buy MORE supplies lol- still need all the decorative pieces, nice mirror floating shelving shower rail and toilet roll holder etc but it is SO almost finished -I cannot wait to get in there and clean it all up, shine and polish everything haha -how sad?? lol :D

Anyone got planned for Hogmanay (New Years' Eve)?? -we are going to a party at my eldest sis's place - wont be too late as I am such a light weight but will be nice to share the New year with a group of family and friends and have some fab food and a bit of a sing song ;) Still haven't had that Baileys I promised myself lol -may have that at the Bells 
xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! Can't believe you've only got 1 more block to move onto!! It's gone quick!!! 
30 weeks for me today (and Donna, by your own dates )

My parents are coming over from Holland today, they're on their way now, should be here tonight. And we're all gonna be going to see my sister (in Bristol) for new years! (and her husband and their little baby - the one that was born in November, think I may have mentioned it). So that should be fun! Always nice to have family around! - Well I like it! Hubby isn't much of a people person, he likes his own space :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

I won't be doing much for new years. 
I don't like my son out late , messes his routine up lol & don't really have anywhere to go anyway, ill see the bells in and ill be of to bed. It gets me upset on new years cuz I've lost a lot of my family, my mom,dad,nan and grandad are al gone ,but I have a lot to look 4ward to ! Its gna be a good year x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope u enjoy spending time with ur parents ella x


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Hope u enjoy spending time with ur parents ella x

I will :) I don't see them very often, as they don't live in England. So I only see them about twice a year. So it's nice to have them over when they do come over (and we can't afford to go over to theirs at the moment.... )


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww will be lovely to spend time with them.. Yeh I can imagine , I can just about afford to live .. ! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No big new years plans here this year! Hubby and i are going to do exactly what we did last year since i was pregnant lao....make crabs, lobster, potatoes and aveggie, sip on a glass of wine and cuddle until the balldrops! My dd will be sleeping ;)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sounds perfect Nikki - and Ella getting to spend time with your parents must be invaluable with them being so far away .

Sorry it is a sad time of year for you Donna - big hugs to you hun xx


----------



## blessedmomma

Donna R- sorry its a bad time for you and about your family. :( 

Ella- must be lovely to visit with them living so far away:flower:

haven't decided what for new years eve yet. probably same old stuff for the kids. we will probably stay up to see it change. might have a glass of wine, not sure. our anniversary is December 30 so we may go out to dinner that night. :shrug:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. :) I'm fine .. Lots of people worse of then me ! I have my oh, my son and a baby on the way! Very blessed 
Hope ur all ok. I'm currently watching tweenies with my son who goes mad when I turn cbeebies of ! Drives me mental lol. I dno y I have sky cuz cbeebies is all I see ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

lol Donna us too, cbeebies or cartoonito haha :)

Gonna be worse with two little ones fighting over the rights of the tv haha

xx


----------



## geekiemama

Hello everyone! Is it too late to join?

I'm 25 and this is my first. My little boy is due March 7th 2014!

Super exhausted. Sleep cycles been all over the place these days.


----------



## donnarobinson

Lool haa I no! 

I miss watching adult tv lol. 
He could be playing happily not even watching tv the minute I so much as pick the remote up he's going nuts lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome , congrtz :) x


geekiemama said:


> Hello everyone! Is it too late to join?
> 
> I'm 25 and this is my first. My little boy is due March 7th 2014!
> 
> Super exhausted. Sleep cycles been all over the place these days.


----------



## geekiemama

Thanks donna!

Lol, I know what you mean about trying to change the channel on the little ones. I used to baby sit my nephew during the summer when I was younger. I'd get sick of watching Nick Jr. while he ignored the TV, but the moment I so much as _looked_ at the remote, he'd wail! It drove me nuts, ha ha!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Welcome Geekie! :flower:

I'm so down in the dumps today. I feel like hormones are insane in the third trimester. I cry almost everyday over something and I'm just so damn tired. I wake up choking on heartburn goodness that is always sitting in my throat and while I've had an easy pregnancy the lack of sleep is killing me. :nope:

OH was laid off so is entitled to EI and there is a program that will cover two years of education and other things which sounds great but in my head I just wish that he would go back to work. I know it's selfish but the idea of two people living on government wage while I'm at home is just mentally freaking me out and exhausting me. 

Right now I'm 7 months preggo and working full time and so tired I could die and he gets to stay home and make food and bake and sew (seriously, he's making onesis which is so cute) but I'm super jealous and hormones make it worse. I want to be the homemaker for that year (God Bless Canada) not the Bread Winner. I feel like a petty two year old. 

/endrant


----------



## donnarobinson

Big hugs hunni x


JessesGirl29 said:


> Welcome Geekie! :flower:
> 
> I'm so down in the dumps today. I feel like hormones are insane in the third trimester. I cry almost everyday over something and I'm just so damn tired. I wake up choking on heartburn goodness that is always sitting in my throat and while I've had an easy pregnancy the lack of sleep is killing me. :nope:
> 
> OH was laid off so is entitled to EI and there is a program that will cover two years of education and other things which sounds great but in my head I just wish that he would go back to work. I know it's selfish but the idea of two people living on government wage while I'm at home is just mentally freaking me out and exhausting me.
> 
> Right now I'm 7 months preggo and working full time and so tired I could die and he gets to stay home and make food and bake and sew (seriously, he's making onesis which is so cute) but I'm super jealous and hormones make it worse. I want to be the homemaker for that year (God Bless Canada) not the Bread Winner. I feel like a petty two year old.
> 
> /endrant


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm glad Lucas isn't like that when I turn the tv over... He usually gets to watch cbeebies in the morning and then we turn it over around 10.30 (cause I like watching this morning) But he also watches videos on youtube on hubby's computer or on the tablet. And he likes watching hubby play computer games aswell .... There also aren't a lot of programs he will actually SIT down long enough for to watch it haha


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless him. Cj likes watchin my oh play ps3 aswell bt then moans 4 the control pad ha! 

He wil sit and watch a film 4 abit , he's stil a bit young I think to get really into it , its funny tho because as soon as cbeebies finishes at 7pm its like he knows and were free to turn the tv over lol x


----------



## wavescrash

My 2014 resolutions: https://www.threebythirty.com/2013/12/my-2014-resolutions.html

Are you ladies setting any?


----------



## Eltjuh

I like the dates-idea.... Me and hubby hardly EVER go out on dates. Hubby is fussy about who looks after Lucas and it's hard when you don't have a lot of money to be able to scramble some together for a date.... 
Hopefully hubby will get back into work soon so we'll be able to afford it! 

I've not really had a thought about new-years resolutions yet, apart from us starting to eat at the dinner table again. We used to always eat on the sofa whilst watching the tv, cause our dining room was cold and we didn't see the point in heating it just for eating dinner. Now in this house our dining room is attached to the living room so it gets heated anyway. We started eating at the table once we moved here but slowly slipped into eating on the sofa again!! :dohh: So we're gonna start going back to the table in the new year! It'll probably be better for Lucas' eating habits aswell, as he's very bad with his dinner at the moment. He has been for a while, but eating in front of the tv probably doesn't help it! 

Other than that I don't really have any yet - apart from for hubby to get a job.... but that's not a new-years resolution, that's something we've both been wanting (and he's been trying) ever since he got out the army. He's just been out of 'civi' life for too long so he hasn't got any recent experience in 'normal'/'civi' jobs which probably puts employers off - but he's getting help into work now and those people reckon he'll have a job by the end of january/february. So that's positive!!


----------



## geekiemama

JessesGirl29 said:


> Welcome Geekie! :flower:
> 
> I'm so down in the dumps today. I feel like hormones are insane in the third trimester. I cry almost everyday over something and I'm just so damn tired. I wake up choking on heartburn goodness that is always sitting in my throat and while I've had an easy pregnancy the lack of sleep is killing me. :nope:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Right now I'm 7 months preggo and working full time and so tired I could die and he gets to stay home and make food and bake and sew (seriously, he's making onesis which is so cute) but I'm super jealous and hormones make it worse. I want to be the homemaker for that year (God Bless Canada) not the Bread Winner. I feel like a petty two year old.
> 
> /endrant

I HEAR YOU ON THE SLEEP AND HORMONES! I just woke up from a monstrous sleep that will probably have me up all night. Sometimes its anxiety and heartburn that keep me up. This time, what kept me awake was my little one tap dancing on my bladder...twice in the same night! Going to the bathroom when I'm trying to sleep has the effect of making me wide awake. :/ Hubby (who works nights) lured me back to bed to try and get more sleep, but instead of just catching a few more hours, I slept _all day!_ Now I'm probably going to be up all night. This is not what I wanted... :(

And yesterday I literally went through three emotions within a minute: fury, amusement, then teary depression, and all over...wait for it... A car radio! The silly thing wasn't even broken or anything, I just wasn't using it right, but it was like 0-60 I suddenly went nuts because it wasn't doing what I wanted it too. Hubby just shook his head at me.

I send hugs and good thoughts! I can't imagine what it's like to work full time in the 3rd trimester. I had to go on early maternity leave at the start of mine due to pregnancy-related hip pain. I'm envious your husband is getting so into the pregnancy he's sewing onesies, lol. My hubby is having problems connecting to what's coming. It's something we're BOTH struggling with.



wavescrash said:


> My 2014 resolutions:
> 
> Are you ladies setting any?

geez...I got put in a forum timeout for trying to quote your url, even after I took off the bbc code! I didn't know that applied to forum quotes too... :(

So far the only resolution I could think of was to stay strong and do what I have to for my son's well being, even if that means I have to say goodbye to a close friend of mine. We had a falling out when I asked her to take into consideration my condition when she talked to me. She's always having drama and worrying me to the point of not being able to eat or sleep, and her sense of boundaries about what's appropriate to share and when is off (not her fault, it's how our friendship has always worked--it just can't work that way anymore now that I'm going to be a mom and I tried to tell her that.) She took offense, and we haven't spoken since the end of October. It hurts but I know this is what I need to do to protect my son and the special moments we'll have. My friend's feelings and pride aren't more important than my baby boy.

I suppose the other, obvious resolution would be for my hubby and I to have as smooth a transition back into civilian life as possible. He's Air Force and he's getting out shortly after the birth of our son.



Eltjuh said:


> Other than that I don't really have any yet - apart from for hubby to get a job.... but that's not a new-years resolution, that's something we've both been wanting (and he's been trying) ever since he got out the army. He's just been out of 'civi' life for too long so he hasn't got any recent experience in 'normal'/'civi' jobs which probably puts employers off

That's what I'm afraid it'll be like for us! Hubby and I both procrastinated on job hunting, so I'm afraid we'll be scraping by on minimum wage (if we can even find anything) and unemployment till one of us finds a solid job. It's really scary...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

My dd watches sesame st during breakfast and while im preparing breakfast but after that i switch the channel and she doesnt pay attention...she goes right over to her blocks and toys and books and starts to play...if were having a bad day i will let her watch calliou or sesame or barney for a half hour before daddy gets hoe from work.


----------



## wavescrash

You ladies are lucky. We've watched Toy Story about 500 times in the last couple of months. It's mostly on for background noise while she plays but she hasssss to have her Buzz & Woody (and lately she's been begging for Super Why) all the freaking time.


----------



## Eltjuh

I remember when Lucas was little.... we'd put cbeebies on and he wasn't interested... the only thing he'd stop for was adverts..... Whatever was on tv he'd be playing.... UNTIL the adverts came on he'd come back and stand there watching them! Everytime!!! :haha: it was so funny!! Guess someone has to like them :winkwink:


----------



## geekiemama

feeling really depressed...

gonna be awake all night and alone since hubby has to work....


----------



## blessedmomma

Geekie welcome and congrats! :flower:

Jesse- sorry your so down. I think I would feel the same if DH was home and I worked :(


----------



## ruby83

Welcome Geekie! You are due one day after me ;-)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. ! So my son decided 5am this morning was wake up time ! He had soaked thru his nappy so I had to change him and his clothes! Then he wudnt go bk2sleep. He's in my bad books 2day lol. 

I'm so scared I'm gna be a walking zombie when chads born! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Welcome geekie and congrats on your pregnancy -how have you been keeping?

Ella - Dawson never watched TV at all until a few months ago, now it is cbeebies or cartoonito all day if I would let him lol -funny thing is , if he doesn't see it he doesn't miss it too much -I haven't put any cartoons on this morning and he hasn't noticed yet lol

Donna - oh those early early mornings!! I am not looking forward to them -we have ALL been sleeping in until 10am the past few mornings (bar our 6am Xmas morning start lol) - Need to get the routine started again after the Hogmanay party lol -last year Dawson was in bed as usual and we had a very quiet night, this year he is bigger so we are going to PARTY lol - will be another 3 before I can really party I'd imagine lol xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

That's like cj, if we get up and I don't put cbeebies on then he's fine lol. 
I stil sometimes turn the channel over , he has a paddy and stuff but he soon gives in when he knows I'm not putting it back lol. 
Sometimes its anything for a quiet life ha! 

Ohh ino . . I was saying to my oh last night least when newborns wake in the night most times its bottle and straight bk to sleep unlike cj hu refuses point blank to go back of lol.. 

He's asleep at the min I've had an hour bt can't sleep no mur x


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all well. Another unsettled night 4 my son :(

I have the midwife thursday & then my whooping cough jab friday, it was ment to be the ova week but I had to re arrange can't believe I'm almost 32 weeks ! Where is time going . Its also my birthday in just ova 2weeks! Gosh 26 getting old lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls. Hope ur all well. Another unsettled night 4 my son :(
> 
> I have the midwife thursday & then my whooping cough jab friday, it was ment to be the ova week but I had to re arrange can't believe I'm almost 32 weeks ! Where is time going . Its also my birthday in just ova 2weeks! Gosh 26 getting old lol x

I have my31 week appt tomorrow and whooping cough jab too, much easier if Iget appointments together now as my pelvis is so sore and the crutches so cumbersome :shrug: oh well 9 weeks to go won't be too long. I am desperate to get Dawson up the park for a nice long walk, he loves it and rreally misses it just now. We went to the park yday and my daughter came to lift him in out swing etc, and they went foraging through the trees but it is not the same, and we only lasted about 40 mins before I was in real agony and had to go home :growlmad: Really want a home birthbut need to go the duration then, be it 42 weeks whereas if iIask to be seen under consultant care and agree to induction iIcould probably push for 40 weeks :wacko: 2 weeks isn't that long is it?lmao:haha:

Hope e eryone having a great day xxx :flower:


----------



## wannabubba#4

PS 26 isn't old lol I will be 41 this coming year haha xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks :) lol! 
Its a far cry from me turning 18! Lol the years just fly in don't they! 

Aww least u managed to get dawson out to the park hun, baby wil be here b4 uno it and u can enjoy going again! 
Well I wish they would of gave me my whooping jab 4 the same day because now I have to get taxis to my drs two days in a row because I haven't changed drs over yet with my moving .. 

2 weeks isn't a long time but its 4ever wen ur pregnant and over due lol. Imn fully expecting to go over due ! 
I'm sat watching one born! Gosh imn scared ! Lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I was watching one born last night - omg one woman screamed the entire time lol omg - I was like that with my first I think haha, second was a breeze in comparion, number 3 best labour ever and 4 I am trying to forget lol.

I was 26 the year I split from my first hubby, then went in to the millennium with new me, and with having gotten rid of a controlling abusive factor in my life, so 26 was a great year for me - hope it is for you too xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless, yeh I screamed a lot in labour with cj . Cried screamed shouted swore!! 
Get him out, ! I' can't do this, give me section lol! 
Then I watch some and the. Women don't even make a single peep!!! 
I must be a big wuss! 
Aww bless u good4u ! Let's hope we all have a fab 2014 x


----------



## geekiemama

wannabubba#4 said:


> Welcome geekie and congrats on your pregnancy -how have you been keeping?

Thank you! And I'm doing better than when the weekend started. I was struggling with sleep but I think I'm on the mend now.

Geez you guys are scaring me on giving birth, lol! Did any of you do kegels for your first? That's what I'm trying to do everyday...


----------



## wavescrash

geekiemama said:


> Geez you guys are scaring me on giving birth, lol! Did any of you do kegels for your first? That's what I'm trying to do everyday...

LOL no... unless you count holding in my pee until I could get to the bathroom for the millionth time ;)

I recommend taking Red Raspberry Leaf capsules daily starting from 32-34 weeks (start sometime in that time frame and continue up until birth) and then taking or inserting Evening Primrose Oil capsules daily starting at 36 weeks. 

Red Raspberry Leaf Tea (you can take it as a drink/tea or capsule) basically helps tone the uterus which is good for laboring. Here's a copy/pasted list of benefits:

-Prevents miscarriage and postpartum hemorrhage by helping to tone the uterus thus creating a relaxed (atonic) uterus.

-Eases morning sickness

-Reduces pain during labor and after birth: By toning the muscles used during labor and delivery RRL eliminates many of the reasons for a painful delivery and prolonged recovery. It does not, however, counter the pain of pelvic dilation.

-Assists in the production of plentiful breast milk

-Can help make labor faster: RRL works to encourage the uterus to let go and function without tension. It doesnt strengthen contractions but it does allow the uterus to work more efficiently

-Studies show that women taking RRL have a reduced incidence of artificial rupture of membranes, forceps delivery or cesarean


And then Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) works with your cervix to help soften and ripen it. You can ingest it or insert the capsule up your lady business, as far as you can do. Recommend doing that right before bed though lol. 


I didn't know about these during my first pregnancy but used them with my second and I believe it made a world of difference. Labor sucked because she was back-to-back the entire time (and they didn't realize it until she was born even though I told them I thought she was) but I only pushed for maybe 20 minutes whereas with my first I pushed for about an hour or more. Also when you push, push like you're pooping. With my first I didn't know HOW to push which is why I think it took me so long to get her out but the EPO & RRL coupled with pushing like I was pooping, delivery was a total breeze.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I've been up all night wv a poorly boy. He woke about 1ish I went in and he was covered in sick , soi cleaned him up etc and put him in wv me , he was sick loads mur. Finally settled of to abou5ish thenn we conme down stairs, he seems ok in himself, I don't no what 2do tho do I starve him ? He's never had a sickness bug b4 x


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Aww bless, yeh I screamed a lot in labour with cj . Cried screamed shouted swore!!
> Get him out, ! I' can't do this, give me section lol!
> Then I watch some and the. Women don't even make a single peep!!!
> I must be a big wuss!
> Aww bless u good4u ! Let's hope we all have a fab 2014 x

I was like that... didn't scream once, or cry (I think).... I did think: just get me a c-section but never said it. The only thing I remember saying - remotely in that direction was I can't do it! And the midwife barked at me: well who else is gonna do it??? And I was like: Ofcourse I know I've gotta do it, but surely as a midwife you know that's what every mum says when they're in labour (the midwife at antenatal classes told us that it's the 'transition stage' which means you're getting ready to push or are almost there and most women then feel like they can't do it anymore!) It really annoyed me that she said that!

But yeah, just cause you screamed doesn't mean you're a wuss, it just means you deal with pain differently then other people. If I'm in a lot of pain I just go really quiet and don't want to talk to anyone....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Happy new years eve ladies! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was the same w contractions, very quiet and to myself....i didnt yell at anyone but then again i only labored to 5cm without an epi lol...after i got my epi i was fine, then around 8cm it wore off and i felt everything until they gave me more!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was ok with my epi but it stopped working lol x happy new years eve x


----------



## wannabubba#4

happy Hogmanay :) xxx have a super night ladies, whatever your plans 

geekie - sorry don't mean to scare anyone, I agree with RLT really helps with pushing stage xx


----------



## geekiemama

wavescrash said:


> I recommend taking Red Raspberry Leaf capsules daily starting from 32-34 weeks (start sometime in that time frame and continue up until birth) and then taking or inserting Evening Primrose Oil capsules daily starting at 36 weeks.

Thank you!

And happy new year's eve everyone! 2014 is looking to be a very big year. :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

https://www.desicomments.com/dc/12/29166/29166.gif


----------



## wannabubba#4

MrsB love that name you have chosen Ariana - beautiful <3

Happy new year to all when it comes xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy new year for later girls x


----------



## Disneylovers

happy belated Christmas ladies! been non stop here with my parents visiting, we had a great day together with just hubby and my parents (avoided the drama and stress of going to my brother-in-laws where we would have been shunned anyway. Still annoys me that they get rewarded for wrecking family holidays but oh well... 

We spent Christmas eve with hubby's parents and our travel system had arrived that morning so we unpacked that and made it it in the car to put together whilst the turkey cooked on Christmas day ;) My parents put their foot down and paid for it fully instead of splitting the cost with hubby's parents (MIL was a bit miffed but she understood my parents wanted to spoil aiden as it'll be harder for them to do so from the UK). Dad and I put the stroller together in no time and then put the cute Christmas 2013 Harrods bear they got for Aiden in there too!

My parents surprised me with gorgeous freshwater baroque pearl earrings, bracelet and necklace in a stunning black iridescent colour (my Dad hid them from my Mum as he bought her the same set for Christmas and had bought the white set for her for their 30th anniversary back in July) https://www.zenzhupearl.com/1e/Black+Semi+Baroque+Set/0_CAAA003/PRAA102 <- same colour but the ones he got us are fully baroque so each pearl is unique and I was truly shocked! 

We saw the rest of hubby's family on Boxing day where hubby BBQ'd at his parents and certain people (BIL and his wife) got left off the invites to family BBQ time, sad but it made me giggle. Then off for the weekend at Palm springs, where I don't think going up to 8,500ft in the aerial tram was wise for hubby, he got really light headed but I seemed to do fine, I guess being taller (5.11) helps not having your lungs squished as much by baby yet, I didn't do too bad but I didn't push it walking the trails like he did. It was so peaceful up there, we would have spent longer at the top if it wasn't in the 40f range in the shade.

My parents are off out to ring in the new year on the Queen Mary in Long beach and I am planning to go sleep, oh the exciting life of a pregnant woman on new years eve, mind you it is better than last year... Where I was hooked up to IV's and on pain meds after having my only gallbladder attack and my gallbladder removed on new years day! I watched the rose bowl parade from under 7 warmed blankets and a dose of morphine before my surgery LOL! It really doesn't fell like that was a year ago, I swear being pregnant makes time fly! So I hope you lovely ladies have a wonderful night and I so can't wait for 2014 and our little babies to start arriving!
 



Attached Files:







Christmas 006b.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

happy new year all! <3


----------



## ruby83

Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## Eltjuh

Happy new year everyone!! Gonna be a good one for me I think - My little boy is turning 3 in February (and will be going to nursery), then baby will be coming in March and on the 1st of May we're celebrating our 5th wedding anniversary! :happydance: 
Hopefully to all of this we can add hubby getting a (new) job and us having a little bit more money to be able to pay our bills etc!


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy New Year :) 

I'm offically due next month :D ! Right at the very end and ino it will be march he's born lol. But how exciting .. 
I've got the midwife 2moz.. 
My little boys much better today and he slept from 8 - 9.45 ! Cudnt believe it x
Can't believe I'm due in 8 weeks I was looking back to the 1st page of this thread , I was so nervous and scared way back in june ! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. 
Hope ur all well. My son was fine yday, got up today eating his breakfast threw up al ova his brand new clothes.. I've got the midwife soon. 
32 weeks today and a squash :) x


----------



## donnarobinson

Back from the midwifes, 
So he's head down 4 now lol, I'm measuring 34 weeks, so still 2 weeks ahead, she said he's on the large side but not huge, 
I've got slightly low blood pressure, trace protein in wee, no glucose this time :) 
Gtt results are fine, my irons slightly low so been prescribed iron, which I hate , back in 2 weeks time to do birth plan and I've rearranged whooping jab for the same day so I haven't gotta keep going back and forth x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sounds like bubs is doing fab Donna, hope CJ is doing better. 

I am in so much pain I can hardly walk :'( 
I can't sit on the floor to play with Dawson and can't get him out to play, poor wee guy. I feel so useless. Hubby gets annoyed because he keeps telling me to rest, :'( but how can I rest with a three year old who needs stimulation and. fun. Hubby had yesterday off from doing bathroom but is planning to have it completed today so he is busy. The boys play with him for about ten minutes before they get fed up and my daughter had a party last night and is staying at a friends so she won't be up til much later I'd imagine.

Woe is me! Sorry for the pity party xxx and then to make me feel worse, I commented on another post on fbook about maybe not having a home birth as I am in so much pain and cannot got to 42 weeks plus over and was told SPD might be annoying or uncomfortable for me but baby doesn't deserve to be traumatically forcibly removed just because of how I am feeling bah!!! Kick me when I am down why don't ya?

Hope everyone else is fab


----------



## Eltjuh

that's ridiculous Donna, I don't see why people feel the need to say something like that! It's not even just you, it's also affecting your other kids and your husband (mainly your 3yr old and you ofcourse). And it's not like you're wanting to have your baby early! You're just getting fed up with being in pain, which I can understand!! Don't feel bad about it, it's your choice, your baby and your body! You know what you're feeling and you know that your baby is gonna be (pretty much) finished cooking anyway! Plus, you never know when your baby is gonna be ready so they can say if you want to get induced at 40 weeks or earlier, maybe the baby was gonna be born then anyway, or the next day! You never know! I wouldn't feel bad about it at all hun!! :hugs:


AFM, had a great start to the year - NOT!! Hubby and I had a big fight yesterday (which is very rare for us) at my sister's house.... no screaming and shouting, just me crying my eyeballs out and leaving, went for a walk around the block.... and then us not talking to each other at all until we got back home, which was 'only' a 3 hour drive! We talked everything out when we got back home though! So we're all good now - I can't stay angry at all, eventhough I was the one upset with him I was the one that started talking to him first... but then it turned out he'd been upset with me for the past 3 days, but didn't say anything cause we were at my sister's house and he didn't want anything to kick off in front of everyone! (even though there were 2 times where we were on our own for a couple of hours!!!) Men are stupid sometimes, I hate it when he doesn't talk to me! Just tell me what's wrong!! He says he doesn't say anything cause he doesn't want me to worry, but I worry anyway because I can usually tell that something is wrong and it hurts me more if he doesn't tell me! :dohh:

Anyway, hope everyone had a nice new years!! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Donna people want to keep there views to thre selves! Ur body! Baby ur decision! Why would u want to go to 42 weeks wen ur in pain and can't even walk! Its a joke ! 

Hope ur ok ella. Men can be wierd ! ! X


----------



## J_Lynn

I got the baby's nMe up on the wall :D

Now.... I have to keep people out of the nursery for the next 8 weeks since her name is still a secret hahaha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Donna thats awful someone would say that! Wtf! Id tell them to be quiet. What u have is extremely painful! I know its hard not to lift but try to just relax hun! 

I think my dd is getting her two top teeth..very whiney...im home alone w her until noon, and im not supposed tobe lifting her but sometimes i just dont have a choice! Hopefully my help comes a little sooner! Hubby gets home at 5 and has off tomorrow and the rest of the weekend so thankfulfor that.

Anyone else ever had an umbilical hernia? The doctor saw it last week and asked if it hurt me? I told him its sore if i push on it but otherwise i do t feel it... Makes my bb button look like an outtie...


----------



## JessesGirl29

Happy (late) New Years everyone!!! I was working yesterday and the day before but yesterday time and a half so that's not too shabby. 
Donna R sorry to hear about your son and all that puking. Hopefully the little bub is okay. 
Disneylovers that sounds like one heck of a busy holiday season, fights can happen to the beets of us at the holiday time. I'm jealous you have your travel system!!! Still need to pick one. 
Donna if you can't walk there is no way you should be pushing yourself to 42 weeks unless you want to, and your hubby shouldn't be getting mad at you telling you to relax when you have no help and a 3 year old. Yeesh. 

I sent my OH off to Toronto for New Years (his birthday) because the poor man had a startling realization that he was about to be a dad and felt like he was drifting from friends so in lieu of gifts I sent him off to Toronto with money to rip it good with friends one last time before baby (he's always well behaved). 

My OHs mother is an RN whose worked in ERs her whole career so I knew she wouldn't approve of our home birthing plan but in the middle of the family Christmas party (after a few glasses of wine :nope:) she stood up and announced how stupid we were for thinking about doing it. A few gems from that long long (in front of everyone in the family) rant included: 
"Do you know how fast you can die when you start to hemorrhage? You'll be dead before any ambulance can get there".........and
"this woman I knew tried to do a home birth and her baby got stuck in huge birth canal and was deprived of oxygen and her daughter is a VEGETABLE now, a vegetable!!!" :growlmad:

I seriously can't believe anyone would say those things to someone pregnant, and infront of people?????? Now I'm terrified and I don't want her to be the one to send me to a hospital birth out of fear. Yeesh.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe i love her name jinni! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg jessesgirl! If my mil did that id be mortified!!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh and this weeks flying! I kept thinking i just turned 30 weeks and i felt like i was only 29 lol.....almost 31 whoop whoop 6 1/2 more weeks!


----------



## donnarobinson

Going so quick now aint it . 
Omg that's so out of order! Hope ur ok hun x


----------



## J_Lynn

She said that in front of you?!?!? Are you joking?!?! How rude!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Yeah, time is seriously flying by... I'm so ready for this baby to be here. It seems like just yesterday everyone was waiting for the 12-week safe mark!!


----------



## HappyHome

Hi all, gosh its really 2014!! 
So pleased everyone had a good Christmas and a safe journey to 2014. 

Had my 31wk appointment today, Little Jessica wasnt too pleased when the MW used the doppler though, which made us laugh. She is thankfully now head down which I hope she stays too. (Ceph, long free) a HB of 146bpm too. 
I got my full bloods back and I'm glad that I have managed to keep my iron levels at a good amount. 
She said I should get my next scan appointment through soon for the check on the placenta but she is confident that its all good and a vaginal birth is still good to go (still not keen on me home birthing though)

Last few days of the school holidays, man it'll be quiet when they go back. 
My current youngest turns 2 in 20 days! I really cant believe its come round so fast. 

Off to check out the 3rd tri board, 
Take care everyone xxx


----------



## LisK

I am so jealous of you ladies who feel that time is flying! The early 30s are dragging for me!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Thanks ladies, I knew my fellow Preggos would understand and it makes me feel better. :flower:

I feel like time is dragging too, I wish it was flying....:nope:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I think time went quick last few weeks whilst counting down to Christmas, fear I it's going to get real slow now, at least I have 3 weekly appointments to look forward too lol, other than that I am off work already, have no more scans or anything to look forward to so just waiting on bubs haha xxx 
Jessegirk - as an RN she should be more informed about homebirthing , benefits and risks and should be able to see that for the majority of us, home birthing can be a very good and preferable option. No need for scaremongering! Silly woman, I have had a few people say I am brave for wanting to home birth, but I work in hospitals lol...... Maybe I think they are brave going in voluntarily lmao haha

Xxx


----------



## azure girl

People just need to keep their comments to themselves! You know the risks and accept them, she needs to butt out. And Donna, I don't blame you for not wanting to go over. Every lady chooses a different birth plan, they don't want to hear you pick at them! Even the ladies on the forums will pick at your choices, you cannot please everyone. The birth plan is meant to please you! :thumbup:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ooooooh!! So excited now!!! 

I was gonna get these wall stickers from Wilkinson, they were cheap and were really nice - animal ones. But they were out of stock on the website and now they have totally disappeared.... So I sent them an email to ask whether they'll get it in stock again or whether it's been discontinued.... Then I started browsing the internet some more for wall stickers and found better ones!! 
Got both of these:
https://www.eachbuyer.com/monkey-tr...ll-sticker-decal-paper-removable-p181029.html

and

https://www.eachbuyer.com/monkey-tr...ll-sticker-decal-paper-removable-p181042.html

Hubby is gonna try and change the bit where it says 'forest' into baby's name.... (Logan) he reckons he'll be able to! And all of that together only cost £9.66!!!!! :happydance: I'm so excited now, can't wait for them to turn up and for us to be able to put them on the walls!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Love both of those wall stickers Ella they are gorgeous xx


----------



## blessedmomma

jessesgirl and donna- both those people are absolutely ridiculous!!!!! :roll:


----------



## geekiemama

Jessesgirl: shame someone said all those things to you! so many women let themselves get scared into not trusting their bodies. It's all thanks to the business and smear campaigns of "modern medicine" really...

Eltjuh: Those wall stickers are fantastic!! I wanted to do a jungle theme for my baby boy's crib. If we had the room to do a full nursery I'd definitely want those stickers!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Lovely wall stickers ella. 
I'm so tired ! :( I don't no what's got into my son.. 1am he woke and didn't go back to sleep until 5am! :( I don't no what to do . Its getting so bad x I dno hw ill cope wen chad comes along x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Eltjuh I love your decals!!!! Those are amazing!!!

We did some too, an owl theme and then letters with animals. I'll post some pictures when I get home for work tonight of what it looks like so far....:cloud9:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Were getting a large tree decal for morgans room too! I havnt ordered it yet though, soon enough :)

Ugh my heartburn came back w a. Vengeance and ive been sick all morning from it :(

Supposed to have an ob aptmnt today but we got this huge snow storm last night so im not sure if they will cancel or not....having period pains too, yuck!


----------



## LaDY

Hi ladies...just wanted to say hi...i don't manage to come on as much as i like to..hope you are all well...not long to go!!! 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and...Happy New Year... 

xxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

I wanted a tree for our bubs room too, with owls and foxes lol.... but my daughter moved back in yesterday and reclaimed her room lol, so no nursery and no tree for me :(

Lovely to have daughter back though - maybe put a tree wall sticker in her room haha

xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

They had another really sweet one with monkeys, but it was much more girly (https://www.eachbuyer.com/2-x-pvc-monkey-fox-tree-nursery-wall-sticker-p38020.html) that's what we were gonna go with until I found the other ones and I thought they were more appropriate for a boy. And the sweet dreams monkey was more similar to the other one aswell so they're better as a combination.


----------



## Disneylovers

Sorry for people being mean to you Jessie and Donna :hugs:

Loving the decals posted, sigh we still haven't gotten around to putting up the monsters university ones we were gifted for Aiden, nor the letters I painted for his name to go above his pack and play. I feel so behind especially as my parents were staying in his room for the past 3 weeks (not that I would have made them stay anywhere else, we had a fab 3 weeks!), just until he's in there full time I'm having a hard time picturing how to lay them out across the walls, he'll be almost 2 months by the time guests have left and he's in there to sleep. Hubby moved everything around in there too, so where I would put his pack and play, there's now a huge dresser... Plus I really don't want to stay living in this apt much longer, especially not in winter! Californians with no proper heating in apts and zero insulation in the walls doesn't sound good to have an infant living in come next winter (thankfully march and april aren't too cold in our apt with our little portable radiator), I just wish we could afford something nicer now.

And now it's back to being quiet in our apt, we dropped my parents off at the airport this afternoon, we loved having them here for Christmas and New Years. I'm looking forward to the next 10 weeks flying by till Aiden is due and then 11 days after my due date, my parents arrive back again for 3 weeks to spend with us and their first grandchild :)

I finally bought some more maternity clothes with christmas giftcards, I can no longer fit in the majority of my tops that I had kept from before I lost weight. They aren't tight either which is the sad part, just too short and barely cover bump! they just look silly with my maternity jeans panel peeking out and don't come back in under bump so I just look like I put all the weight back on again.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls been very quite on here today, chads been quite yday and today, he's stil moving bt not as much as he was I never no wether to go up to be checked or not cuz I am stil feeling him. . I think ll go 2moz if he's not more active x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna go get checked if he is quiet hun, not worth the risk or the stress and worry on you. Am sure everything is fine but don't be worrying and not going xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun he moved once I'd had a bath, and has ad a wiggle since , bt I'm gna c how he is in the morning and then go up if he isn't moving more x


----------



## Eltjuh

Glad you mentioned it Donna, cause it made me realise I hadn't felt much today. But I was busy so that's probably why, sitting down watching Take me out now and he's kicking up a storm! 

My belly really hurts when I sat down and tidied Lucas' toys up earlier, every move hurt.... Thinking maybe it was some braxton hicks - never felt them before, not even with Lucas...


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh I'm watching tha and he's going mad to , I think I jst expect him2move al day everyday lol. I never got them with cj either I have times my belly really hurts aswell x


----------



## wannabubba#4

I have had loads of BH last two days - wistfully hoping this means that I wont go over by 2 weeks haha; not that I want to go early at all I mean, just 38/39 even 40 weeks would do nicely lol. 
Although I do know it is wishful thinking lol - just don't remember having quite so many and quite so uncomfortable BH with any previous pregnancy lol -I quite like it , strangely! lol - makes me feel good that mu uterus knows what to do 


Glad chad is moving about more Donna -when I went to get checked last week with reduced fetal movement, it was not because of no movement, only because it was different and reduced significantly -midwife was very understanding and said I was right to go in, but also remember baby is getting bigger too so room will be limited xxx

xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Had my dd's first b day party, sorry been so quiet!


----------



## Disneylovers

Happy Birthday to miss Ella, loved the photos you put in the fb group!

I made the mistake of grabbing a pair of pre-preg sized undies this morning, wasn't too bad until I sat down at the computer and Aiden started rolling his head and arms around down low putting more pressure against them, I just got up to go pee and my whole under bump area is red raw from the tightness of them. How I didn't notice it sooner is beyond me, but ouch! I think I will have to sort my draws out so I don't grab another pair in my zombie sleepy morning state again!

Hubby's parents have become less miffed at mine for buying the stroller system fully and have gotten Aiden a video monitor instead so they're back to being happy. We have to figure out when to install the car seat part and arrange our appointment with CHP to check it's installed correctly, the Torrance police will check installation for free and correct it if it's not right (our local fire stations no longer check or fit car seats, they offer classes to tell you how to install but wont physically be there with you to install and check anymore). waiting list for the CHP check is about 3 weeks so I will have to call on monday to arrange as we'd ideally like the seat installed (well the base as it's the graco click and connect 35 with the in car base) by 34 weeks incase he comes early and it's another thing done on the to do list.


----------



## mummy2o

I so haven't posted in here for ages, but just want to let you all know that autumn_leaves never had a miscarriage and is expecting a little girl.


----------



## ruby83

Nikki- hope the birthday went well. I am sure everyone had a lovely time!

Donna- my OB told me to expect different movements not (I am 31 weeks). She said rather than the full on turns, I will now likely feel kicks, pokes and butterfly-like sensations. That being from the fact bub is getting too big to move a heap. I think as long as you are feeling things regularly you will be fine but always good to get checked if you are stressed! I find my movements happen most in the evening. Maybe because I am just sitting watching TV or in bed, not as many distractions...

Went shopping for baby things this weekend so feeling much more organised! Got a pram, cot, car seat, baby monitor, and swing. Can't wait to organise the nursery but our house is getting renovated/ extended so will have to wait for that :-(

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## loulabump

Morning girls, not posted in this thread for ages but I have been keeping up! Hope everyone is feeling okay, can't believe how fast time is flying by. Christmas and new year have kept me really busy and now that its all over we have finally started preparing for our little girl. So far we have her travel system, moses basket, bottles, sterilizer, baby bath, bouncer, muslin squares and more clothes than she will ever be able to wear! Her nursery is still a complete mess as its being used to store all the big things from my bedroom while we decorate that, her nursery will be next and finally the bathroom - goal is to have all 3 rooms complete by the end of February, really hoping we can manage it! 

I've been thinking about starting my hospital bag and will probably start putting things in it from next week, can't believe its already time to be thinking about these things it really seems like I only just found out I was pregnant and now almost 30 weeks! It's madness! 

Evie is still doing well in there although her right kidney is still cystic, last scan was at 28+6 and estimated weight 2.9 pounds, doctor has no concerns about her at all which is great. Weird I find that I don't even think about her kidney much anymore, I get a little nervous before scans but so far everything has been great and I'm hoping it stays that way! Think thats pretty much all the updates I have, I'm having a few days to relax before we get back on with decorating!


----------



## Eltjuh

mummy2o said:


> I so haven't posted in here for ages, but just want to let you all know that autumn_leaves never had a miscarriage and is expecting a little girl.


Sorry, must've put the wrong thing by her name..... or something like that.....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol the birthday party was cute but so so so xhausting at 31 weeks pregnant! Im glad its over haha but yes, it was adorable!

We are going to tape off morgans room and start painting once my dd gets up from her nap ( dot want to wake her up).. So im excited about that and while hubby is doing that i can start putting the bedding on the crib, put the changing table pad up and start cleaning her clothes and bottles and puttig new nipples on them.

As for bh, my doctor recommended i take magnesium over the counter. I had an apptmnt on friday and they had me on the monitor and i have regular contractions consistently! He checked my cervix and no changes in my cervix which s good but maybe it can help you ladies with constant bh too! He said i could take either the 250 or 500mg and whatever my body doesnt need, ill pee it out. It should also make me go bathroom so helps w constipation! Worth a try.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sounds like a plan, will need to Google it lol, and check how much is in my prenatanls xxx thank Nikki xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Eltjuh said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> I so haven't posted in here for ages, but just want to let you all know that autumn_leaves never had a miscarriage and is expecting a little girl.
> 
> 
> Sorry, must've put the wrong thing by her name..... or something like that.....Click to expand...

Its ok. I back tracked her posts and it did read she was having a miscarriage. Then she went quiet for a bit. It wasn't until she posted on my thread and I noticed her ticker that she was still due in March.


----------



## autumn_leaves

i will private message you, yes i am expecting!


----------



## waiting4damon

Hello all. :)
My 32 week OB appointment is tomorrow--rather nervous about it since my December appointment with the midwife was so very pleasant. Unfortunately, I cannot continue to see the sweet midwife due to my prior c section. 
Quite frustrating at my last visit--the midwife told me that my OB had entered "planned repeat c section at 39 weeks"; um excuse me asshole! You were the one that wanted me to choose that path at 20 weeks--not me! My doctor is seriously mad.
Therefore, I am bringing hubby along in the am so we can strongly clarify my desires for a VBAC. 

Has anyone else had the following lately:
-low libido
-extreme daily grumpiness
-insomnia
-heartburn

Ugh. Unpleasantries.
On a positive note; got the bubs crib set up today. :)


----------



## Jeval323

These BH contractions are so frequent and becoming so frustrating :(

Anyone else have similar?


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm glad the party went well Nikki!
Loula I haven't even thought of a hospital bag, I better get moving....

I think I felt BH for the first time today after a giant walk. Felt so tight and crampy on the bottom of my stomach and the whole thing went rock hard...

But, I felt Wesley's first hiccups today :cloud9: How cute are those? :kiss:


----------



## blessedmomma

Nikkilewis14 said:


> As for bh, my doctor recommended i take magnesium over the counter. I had an apptmnt on friday and they had me on the monitor and i have regular contractions consistently! He checked my cervix and no changes in my cervix which s good but maybe it can help you ladies with constant bh too! He said i could take either the 250 or 500mg and whatever my body doesnt need, ill pee it out. It should also make me go bathroom so helps w constipation! Worth a try.

also you can take Epsom salt baths and soak for at least 15 mins. its also magnesium :) I had some preterm labor symptoms a couple times and seems to be helping. think I might add in the vitamins as well though :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok :) aww chad had hiccups yesterday morning bless. 
Not long 4 us all now . I'm haven't started my hospital bag either it was al done by now with my son . X


----------



## wannabubba#4

I was adamant that I was not having a hospital bag as I wanted home birth, then after last weeks midwife negative appointment I put together a small bag of my toiletries, babies first clothes and decided I would just go in for labour. ..

However over the past few days my SPD has been unbearably sore; and it reminded me of the horror of last labour, when I was stuck to the bed and the fact that I could not lift myself off the bed initially after delivery due to pain and then the horrible night I spent in the hospital unable to move and the midwives all being horrid to me and I have decided I think I will go for the home delivery again lol. At least then, I am already home and they cant start saying I cannot go home and me being stuck on the bed unable to move and feeling like I have no choices :D

So yay home birth lol - need to just get serious provisions in for my youngest son, as he will not do well if he sees me in pain and I in turn wont do well if I cannot go into myself to deal with my contractions and have to deal with him being clingy lol. Hope baby comes at night; or during nursery haha

hope e1 else is doing well today xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Good 4 u donna :) hope everything goes 2 plan 4 u. I was in hospital from the sunday wen I was inducded , had him monday and was home wednsday night , altho they wanted me in longer, I was poorly tho and needed transfusions, I'm scared ill hemorage again and have to stay in when I dnt wna cuz of cj x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So ladies i think i decided to just have a vaginal birth again, and get my tubes tied 6 weeks later! I just think recovery will be easier, no scar etc...hope everything goes as planned!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww sounds like a good plan! Ur daughter is adorable !! :) hope she had a lovely birthday the over day x
My sons 2 in just over 5 weeks! Dno where the times gone x


Nikkilewis14 said:


> So ladies i think i decided to just have a vaginal birth again, and get my tubes tied 6 weeks later! I just think recovery will be easier, no scar etc...hope everything goes as planned!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good idea Nikki, recovery could be hard especially with a 1 year old and infant to care for. So are you still induced at about the same time?


----------



## waiting4damon

still trying to decide between a vbac or repeat c section! i do not want another c section but am terrified of a vbac gone wrong! i could sob! i am so panicked and stressed with the choice!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thank you! She loved her party :)

Yes i will still have an amnio at 37 weeks to check lung maturity and should be induced later that day or 2-3 days later depending on the results!:)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats tough damon! I think whatever u choose will be just fine !


----------



## geekiemama

waiting4damon said:


> still trying to decide between a vbac or repeat c section! i do not want another c section but am terrified of a vbac gone wrong! i could sob! i am so panicked and stressed with the choice!

That does sound tough! Have you considered hiring a doula? I say this because I was looking at hiring one myself, and the doula that I'm looking at in particular went through a vbac herself, and she specializes in helping others with vbacs! There might be one like that in your area, too.


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- your hospital sounds horrible :( if they made me do what they decided here I would probably do home birth as well :hugs:

nikki- hope your vbac goes great!

damon- hope you have some peace about a decision soon. I hate when things are up in the air and don't know which way to go. :hugs2:

we have decided to agree to be induced at 39 weeks if we make it. most of my babies don't make it that far and the last 2 have come at 37 weeks. its good to know only 9 weeks to go for me at most. im becoming miserable with painful BH and severe hip/back pain when I walk longer than half an hour :(


----------



## HappyHome

Jeval323 said:


> These BH contractions are so frequent and becoming so frustrating :(
> 
> Anyone else have similar?

Been having really strong BH, especially after activity and sex. 



waiting4damon said:


> Hello all. :)
> My 32 week OB appointment is tomorrow--rather nervous about it since my December appointment with the midwife was so very pleasant. Unfortunately, I cannot continue to see the sweet midwife due to my prior c section.
> Quite frustrating at my last visit--the midwife told me that my OB had entered "planned repeat c section at 39 weeks"; um excuse me asshole! You were the one that wanted me to choose that path at 20 weeks--not me! My doctor is seriously mad.
> Therefore, I am bringing hubby along in the am so we can strongly clarify my desires for a VBAC.
> 
> Has anyone else had the following lately:
> -low libido
> -extreme daily grumpiness
> -insomnia
> -heartburn
> 
> Ugh. Unpleasantries.
> On a positive note; got the bubs crib set up today. :)

Oh the insomnia! It's a killer, with my youngest still waking at night, leg cramps, sore back I am now officially a zombie! My sex drive is still good, but I'm getting fed up with the lack of positions we are able to comfortable do, I'm sure DH probably is too. 
And I think I often get grumpy just due to being so blooming knackered!



waiting4damon said:


> still trying to decide between a vbac or repeat c section! i do not want another c section but am terrified of a vbac gone wrong! i could sob! i am so panicked and stressed with the choice!

Just my opinion but for me it was I'd rather give a VBAC a try and maybe succeed than go for a section, but I'm terrified of sections so it would have yo be a really strong threat to baby before I happily had another one. 
I really feel for you, it's such an emotional time anyway without extra stress added on top. 



Got cot set up at weekend, seems odd having it back up, barely seemed any time ago that dd3 was in it. 
For those choosing to bottle/formula feed what do you have to do for the hospital stay? 
I've brought some ready made SMA bottles with the pre-sterilised teets to take as the unit has no facilities for heating water/sterilising etc. 
its new to me. 
Hospital bags pretty much packed it's not very full though as the last two times I hardly used any of it for myself anyway and luckily (thankfully) my stays were both less that 12hrs so baby didnt even use much of it.


----------



## forever8182

Hi Ladies Im due March 28th 2014 with our second lil miracle (reason I say Miracle is because I was told for past 12 years I could not have children due to pcos ) had miscarriage last september at 13 and a half weeks then found out i was pregnant again in july has been scary as I thought I would m/c again but I'm now 28 weeks and 3 days pregnant and loving every kick and punch I get


----------



## wannabubba#4

forever8182 said:


> Hi Ladies Im due March 28th 2014 with our second lil miracle (reason I say Miracle is because I was told for past 12 years I could not have children due to pcos ) had miscarriage last september at 13 and a half weeks then found out i was pregnant again in july has been scary as I thought I would m/c again but I'm now 28 weeks and 3 days pregnant and loving every kick and punch I get

Congrats on your little miracle, glad you are doing well and enjoying your pregnancy xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No it wouldnt have been a vbac for me hun :) lol....they gave me the option of c section since im getting my tubes tied and i broke my tailbone in my last labor.... Sorry should have been more clear!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome forever! Congrats!


----------



## Disneylovers

Welcome forever :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Welcome, forever! Glad PCOS didn't win... I love it when PCOS loses, makes me smile every time one of with it overcomes the obstacles :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Welcome forever, morning girls hope ur all ok. X


----------



## HappyHome

Back to school today for my older ones so just me and dd3 at home, its strange, but so much quieter! lol

Got told I'm waddling more now, isnt that lovely to hear?? I guess I am though but the pain from reoccurring leg cramps really isnt helping me walk.


----------



## blessedmomma

nikki- ouch!!!! that happened to my mom too :( is there a bigger risk of breaking your tailbone again this time?

welcome forever!! :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

Good day ladies

Happy new year to each and everyone of you :yipee: ... our babies birth year is finally here :happydance:

I havent read much of the previous posts will do so shortly

first day back at work ... a little hectic

but only 5w3d to go until im officially on maternity leave

I went for my appointment yesterday and me and bubs are doing well ... baby is very active and big and I have only gained 9.3kg this entire pregnancy so my doc is very happy with that ... :cloud9:

I got my letter to book my hospital bed and also got my note to say when I should stop working ... everything feels so real now

Im seeing my doc on the 4th of Feb again ... in 4 weeks time ... he says I have a healthy pregnancy so he will only see me at 34weeks and then 36weeks again and then decide if he will book weekly visits ... I guess its fine seeing that I do have to pay a co-payment at each visit LOL so I will be saving as well ...

Hope everyone is well


----------



## HappyHome

Thats a good weight gain, I'm not sure about what I have put on, think I'm in denial and would rather not know. 

Anyone getting pains in their shins? They feel like shin-splints I used to get from running (and I'm certainly not doing any of that right now!) So add those to calf cramps and I am walking like something from the Living Dead! Its bad.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm getting bad leg cramps in the middle of the night they kill and I can't get comfy.. I think I've over done it cleaning the kitchen don't feel well now and I'm all achy :( x
I have no idea what I've gained I'd rather not no lol x


----------



## Eltjuh

HappyHome said:


> Thats a good weight gain, I'm not sure about what I have put on, think I'm in denial and would rather not know.
> 
> Anyone getting pains in their shins? They feel like shin-splints I used to get from running (and I'm certainly not doing any of that right now!) So add those to calf cramps and I am walking like something from the Living Dead! Its bad.

I had that with my last pregnancy.... Hope it won't happen again cause you can't really do anything to relieve it!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im not sure about the tailbone again!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So they put me on procardia for my constant contractions and last night they were finally slowing down efore bed....but it seemed all lastnight that my belly was hard AS a rock and pulling on my back, and now my entire back is in pain today! If its not one things its the other.....just 5.5 more weeks! Gotta keep reminding myself!


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I've got a sickness bug :( cnt stop throwing up x


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry your so sick donna r :( I have a house full of sicky's right now. surprised I don't have it

happyhome- I haven't had any leg cramps this time. thought I remembered it being related to calcium or potassium or something??? not sure. had it bad with a couple of them, but not the last few babies. 

blessed- yay for maternity leave coming up! we are so close now :happydance:

nikki- hope the contractions stop :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Contractions slowed down a lot, which allowed me to get some stuff done around the house! But that, in turn, has made my hips and lower back hurt like a mofo! I just took some tylenol and hope i sleep well tonight..,the past few nights have been horrible and i went mental on my dh today! Agh.


----------



## JessesGirl29

HappyHome said:


> Back to school today for my older ones so just me and dd3 at home, its strange, but so much quieter! lol
> 
> Got told I'm waddling more now, isnt that lovely to hear?? I guess I am though but the pain from reoccurring leg cramps really isnt helping me walk.

I'm waddling by the end of the day bc it feels like someone's kicked my crotch :winkwink:

Nikki I went mental on DH and started to cry tonight bc of his super stinky farts. Crying over farts! (I hope your contractions and pain ease up a bit)

Welcome forever :flower:

Donna R hope the bug passes quick. Ugh I can't imagine throwing up this pregnant.


Leg cramps: I started to get them and remembered they were caused by lack of potassium and realized I was craving bananas.....hooked myself up and been eating atleast two everyday and haven't had one since. Worth a try for anyone suffering.


----------



## blessedmomma

jessesgirl- you crying over your DH super stinky farts cracks me up :lol:

I wake up every day waddling like I was kicked in the crotch. think its the pressure on my hips overnight :shrug: and by the end of the day im doing it again probably from all the pressure of her being so very low :(


----------



## Blessedbaby

my baby is also low and I also waddle now ... my DH keeps on telling me to walk normal as if he knows what it feels like to carry the weight of a basketball around ... LOL

sorry u feeling sick Donna and Nikki take care of yourself hun

I cried a few nights ago coz my DH wouldnt help me put on my pj pants ... LOL he was so shocked and scared at me crying over that ... now he helps me every night 

I saw some posts regarding packing hospital bags ... I havent packed mine yet will probably only do so at 36 weeks ... dont want to do it before the time


----------



## Disneylovers

Feel better Donna!

Nikki, so glad the meds are helping!

and I cried at hubby because he refused to help shave my legs, he said he doesn't want to hurt me if he nicks me with a razor.. I showed him my attempt at getting the back of my legs and cried you think you could do worse than that (I had several nicks down the back of each leg lol), sometimes I hate having long legs! I swear I could give a contortionist a run for their money with the performance it took to twist and reach (and I have long arms too, just a stupid angle with bump in the way).

I had my 30+5 ob appt today, I am shocked I only put on 2lbs over Christmas, I had actually forgotten how much I weighed in at 3 weeks before in my tiredness so when I saw the scales I thought it was 5lbs and the nurse goes "Oh you must have been really well behaved, did you eat at all over the holidays? just 2lbs?" My ob was impressed too lol especially as she was a bit negative when I had spikes in gaining before. she went through what checks etc she'll do over the next few weeks and that our last scan will be at 36 weeks, last check for strep and then it's weekly visits until he arrives.

Tomorrow I'm picking up toiletries etc to go in my hospital bag, so far I have pj's a robe, a scrubbie poof thing and a few outfits for Aiden to come home in, I'm thinking I need a bigger bag, my robe takes up so much space but I know from my gallbladder surgery that it's cold in the mornings out in the hallways and if I want to walk around I'm going to freeze in a gown lol.

Hubby and I did a little shopping and had a nice lunch, we came home to a huge surprise... 4 boxes full of registry items on our doorstep! (and apparently there's still more to come) One of our friends had us dumbfounded with so many items off the registry and not just the frivolous things we'd added, things that will be so useful! I don't think there are enough thanks in the world to convey how much we appreciated her gifts to our son. We are so overwhelmed by kindness and generosity, hubby and I said to each other our registry was always more of a shopping list for us and we never expect anything to be bought off it. So when someone does buy things, especially that many it's a huge shock lol
 



Attached Files:







Lyn's gift to Aiden 002.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Thanks 4 the well wishes.. I'm feeling a bit better.. Just up with my son now. Its pitch black outside! The joys of getting up wen people r stil in bed lol. 
I haven't been sick since yday. 

33 weeks today & a durian fruit :/ no idea what that is ! Can't believe I'm due in 7 weeks and classed as full term in only 4!! The matresses come yday4 the crib and moses basket. Perfect fit. Just need bedding 4 the crib and that's those done. Asdas baby event starts the 16th online 20th instore , the tommee tippee bottles I want in blue are on offer 6 for £10 which is fab. So ill be getting them. Still need milk, nappies, more wipes etc x and obv course the pram !x


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww I love baby shopping ... so my baby shower at work is a surprise but I do think it will be the 31st of Jan as my boss is paying for it ... its only me and him in our dept but the ladies on our floor is hosting it they asked for his help and he said he will pay for everything ...

I think its then coz he is under the impression that I wont be at work from Feb :/ LOL but anyways Im so excited now and my bff also spoke about my babyshower in mid Feb ... yay me and baby are getting spoilt now


----------



## donnarobinson

Yay 4 getting spoiled ! :) I'm not having a baby shower ! Don't have many friends lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol crying over farts!!!!

Thank u ladies!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

And i didnt sleep well at all last night! I give up ntil i deliver. I hnestly got better sleep when dd was a brand spankin new newborn!!


----------



## HappyHome

Donna, do you know if the asda event has the pink ones for the same offer? I cant seem to bring up the page online at the moment.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh they do hun :) my cousin had a leaflet thru , argos have also got the pink and blue on sale now for £13 :) x


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- glad you are feeling better :hugs:

blessed- yay for showers :)

Disney- so nice to get some wonderful gifts for baby <3 we have everything we could want or need, but my mom got us 4 bags of diapers and a box of wipes. so nice!

nikki- I def sleep better when the baby gets here :thumbup:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Ive been sleeping so well lately ... enjoying my sleep as much as I can LOL


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad ur sleeping hun! My son who was sleeping better now thinks its funny to wake at 4/5am and think its time to get up!! Its a joke and I dno hw I'm gna manage once chads born! X


----------



## Blessedbaby

shame donna I hope he goes back to his slep routine so you can rest as much as you can ...

it feels like my baby wants to break out today ... baby has been poking me and pushing up all morning LOL ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, ha chads been the same :) x


----------



## Blessedbaby

active babies we've got here


----------



## HappyHome

Thanks Donna. 

Had a bit of a better night, dd3 woke the once and that was only 3am so not bad at all. 
Got some weird straining in the side of my legs through the night, think it's me over compensating for the rest of the cramps.
My stomach feels flabby and fat today, where baby jessica is hiding I'm not sure, had some BH too.
Hoping to get some rest over the weekend but I doubt it will happen. 
Going to view a house to buy on Sunday, excited for that.


----------



## Disneylovers

So not envious of you ladies that have been having strong BH's anymore lol, Seems at night I seem to get one every couple of hours, mostly when I know I'm dehydrated (I wake up at 4.30am most mornings super thirsty or have a full bladder and now that's accompanied with a BH or two but not enough to warrant calling my ob. They go away if I walk around thankfully but now super tired and back to needing a nap :sleep:


----------



## AC1987

Hope all you other March ladies are doing well!! I'm team yellow btw so anxious to find out what i'm having :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

I officially have spd :( not happy about it. never had it before and im in so much pain. cant just sit all day with other kids to care for and cant keep going on like this. ob is offering physical therapy, but I don't know how I will ever fit that in


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry blessedmoma :(


----------



## forever8182

found out on thursday I'm defo having a little girl cant wait to meet her :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats! Little girls are great :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats forever

Sorry blessed xxhugs hun, it is awful but not too long to go now ( although some days it does feel like I cannot go on with this pain with her and wonder how I can cope with two more months so know where you are coming from) 


Xx


----------



## J_Lynn

Sorry blessedmomma :(


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats forever! <3


----------



## Eltjuh

You know what.... I'm quite surprised that no one has gone into labour yet..... I know no one is full term yet, but there's usually someone that delivers early! 
Wonder who's gonna be first!! 

Only 4 weeks until the first people are 37 weeks!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, congrtz forver, sorry blessed 

Ino it gone so quick ella. As if were thinking about being full term !! Its mad ! :/ dnt seem to mins ago since we found out

I was up a&e with my little boy last night , :(
He's fine but we were in a shop going down the aisles , there very slim at one point and I was pushing him in his pram , he must of snuck his arm out trying to grab a pack of crisps I didn notice and kept going . I quickly noticed and moved his home bt he was screaming at home , wudnt move his arm or use it . I was in tears felt like the worse mom in the world. 
Anyway took him a&e to be safe , we got there he was seen by a nurse who said she didn't think it was serious , and said a doctor will see us, so put us in the childrens room, he started playn away using his bad arm lol. Dr called us and said by the way he was holding his arm she thought it was twisted/pulled elbow. So she checked him and then checked 4 the twisted elbow it was tha. He sobbed when she clicked it back into place but was then fine ! 
She said she wud check him in 20 mins to make sure it was ok, but she didn't need to she checked again there n then n he was fine ! Didn't cry one bit lol. 
I was so upset I nearly fell over getting out the taxi ! Was scared 
Glad he's fine now tho . Sorry4 the essay lol 

Hope ur all ok x


----------



## Eltjuh

omg, that must've been scary!! Not your fault though, could happen to anyone!! We've had it plenty of times where Lucas was trying to get something and you just don't notice.... 
Luckily everything is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, yeh the shop was full, I was trying to get what I needed was just an accident but I blamed myself and was in bits, I was terrified the hospial would go mad but she said she sees it al the time and its really common in babies because there ligaments are shorter than normal, and it'll probally happen again but it wil stop as he grows x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe poor kid but accidents happen mommy! Dont beat yourself up!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I know its crazy, 32 weeks tomorrow! Are u serious? Lol .... Fingers rossed no one goes too early though! :)


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry that happened Donna, but as Ella said that can happen to anyone. As much as we want to, we can't keep our eyes on them 100% of the time. I remember when DS picked up some highlights from Woolworths and we walked out the shop before I realised he even took them. I returned them as soon as I found out and told him off, but he just carried on smiling at me. 

Another time was when DS was on a climbing frame. He must have climbed it hundreds of times, so I took a sip of my drink as it was a hot day and of course, that moment I take my eyes off him he lands flat on his face, screaming his head off. He fell backwards then tried to correct himself then hit his head on the metal bar before ended up on the floor. So a trip down A&E and feeling like the worse mother in the world, all was good. He had his head glued together, had a massive war wound, which impressed all the boys at school, but now its a tiny little scar and would even know it was there. I think the most worrying thing is you hear about people getting their kids taken away if you take them to A&E, so your worrying what the doctors and nurses thing, then your worried that your baby is seriously hurt, then your blaming yourself as you could of prevented it. 

I'm glad he's alright though. Amazing how resilient they are.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. I was defo worried what they would think bt she said its so common . It was an accident . 

My cousins gilfriend is 11 days ahead of me , so she's 34+6 and she had her baby not long ago. She's been having pains al morning went to hospital and out he popped 5lb 1oz and is perfectly healthy !! X


----------



## blessedmomma

Eltjuh- it is really amazing no one has delivered yet! even being early there is always someone who goes early.

Donna- :hugs: you are a fab mama!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok. Woke up this morning with the worst back ache ever ! Like I've slept on the floor ! :( 

So I see the midwife thursday & do my birthplan.. Getting real close now & I am so unprepared ! X


----------



## laurbagss

Hi ladies been looking for this thread for ages now as in 3rd trimester it just seems to be people waiting to pop n labour watching! How are you all feeling? I just want my little princess here now but obviously i know she needs to cook and due to money issues all we have got is some clothes and a buggy, going out friday (payday) to get more clothes, bibs, moses basket, steriliser, bottles etc - basically bits so IF she does come early she has things she needs and we can just go get the extra bits after - i feel sooo unorganised - please tell me im not the only one? Xx


----------



## loulabump

Laur I am in exactly the same boat! I do have all the important bits now, got bottles, sterilizer, moses basket, bath, bouncer pram + sheets and blankets and plenty of clothes. Need to buy some towels and bibs then I'm pretty sure if she made an appearance we would have all the important things and everything else can come later! 

Also surprised noone has gone into labour yet, our babies must be very happy in there! xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Feeling awful today.... My throat started hurting yesterday and today I woke up it was still hurting and I just feel blegh!! :wacko:
Guess I'm coming down with something.... taken some paracetamol to hopefully help with my throat!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have most everything i need but this is my 2nd and nothing is organized. Weve also been tight on $$ but i still need a double stroller! Im ok with buying that after shes born if need be only because we really dont go anywhere shopping til the weather warms up and around 2 months. Her room needs to be painted, i did just sterlize bottles but yea, nothings done and ill be induced in 5 weeks and go back to work next week! Eeeek!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I MUST buy a new mattress for my Moses basket!! Keep forgetting lol but once i have that then I am pretty much set for the early days. Other than the fact that I cannot find my knitted shawl lol, but that it's more sentimental than necessary, I have loads of blankets etc but all the others used the shawl.

After bubs is here I still need a cot, cot bedding and a play mat, jumperoo,and a high chair but will get those once we know the sex :) xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I need loads! I've all his clothes sorted and his crib and moses basket, just need a crib bedding set, for that I've got some wipes and bath stuff, need more and nappies, need milk and bottles, got my stelirser and a car seat , got towels blankets etc, need my pram and bits and bobs and so gta do my hospitla bag. And new a new swing I threw cjs out wen I moved house cuz seemed wobbly.. 
I'm sure he's lying transverse again . I can't move cuz my bcks so sore x


----------



## Eltjuh

Didn't you keep anything from CJ Donna??? 
We've got everything we need, cause we kept everything after we had Lucas. We've set up the cot in the baby's room and the changing table and his playpen. Done 1 load of washing (all newborn clothes and the covers for the moses basket), got the moses basket set up in our bedroom. Got all the bottles and steriliser out, though I'm not planning to use that for quite a while as I'm gonna be breastfeeding again. 
Got the travelsystem still, so planning to use that again.
Just wanna get a new mattress for the moses basket and I need to sort my hospital bag out and we're picking up a baby carrier on tuesday...


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh we kept yeh we kept most stuff , I have all his clothes, blankets, carseat, bouncer, moses basket sterliser, cot which he's stil in. I've brough new matresess for the moses basket and crib , I've stil got do washing , I'm buyin a double pram that turns to single , and I need new bottles threw cjs out the ova day, wanted new tho I had kept his swing but that was abit wonky so threw it out , I've got main things reli just my bag and babies need doin plus little odds n ends like napppies milk, etc and a new changin bag x


----------



## waiting4damon

Well, the rest of you are far ahead of me in terms of being prepared for baby. All I have is her crib, one set of crib bedding, a bit of newborn and 1-3 month clothes, 5 Bumgenius cloth diapers and 7 pairs of newborn socks.
I still need a ton
(1) car seat/stroller combo
(2) bottles/breast pump
(3) tons more cloth diapers, wipes
(4) crib linens and waterproof crib cover
(5) baby blankets, more towels and washcloths
Just ugh. 

And, our small 2 bedroom townhouse must be totally rearranged--my daughters room has to be moved from the second portion of the master suite to what is currently the office, and the office must be moved to the living room. Only then can I set up the baby's stuff in the master suite! The clock is ticking!

Add to that the fact that I still am hugely stressed over VBAC vs c section. My OB office keeps calling to schedule a c section and I keep ignoring the call. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I wonder if my lo is transverse! Im in so much back pain today i vomited bc it jst hurt that bad! I cant get comfortable if i stand, sit, lay...im so restless :(


----------



## JessesGirl29

Just popping my head In to say I was pleasantly suprised to get sexy nursing bras and nice nursing tanktops for a very reasonable price at Target today....thought I'd pass the info along :thumbup:


----------



## blessedmomma

eltjuh- hope you feel better fast! we are just now getting over bad colds around here :wacko:

nikki- yikes! hope you don't get dick again and get some rest :hugs:

we have absolutely everything we need. of course that doesn't stop me from looking at baby stuff every time we go to the store :blush:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

hope everyone rested well this weekend ...

everyone seems more organised than what I am LOL ...

I have nothing besides a few packs of diapers, a few toiletries, 2 outfits, a diaper bag and a few blankets ... 

but I did however make a laybye for the other clothes and will be taking it out this weekend ...

we dont have the cot yet although we know which one we want, no bottles, nothing :shrug:

@ blessedmomma sorry for the spd ... 
@ forever congrats on your little girl ...
@ nikki I feel u on that one my middle and lower back hurts so much and I also told my DH I think baby is lying transverse

Im also wondering who will have their March monkey first ...

my DH and my son was busy with the baby corner ... I think it turned out pretty good considering they have never done anything like this before ... I just feel lucky as this was done with love :cloud9:

YAY I MOVED UP ONE BLOCK!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20140111_235502.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ssjad

blessedmomma said:


> Oh my goodness, blessedmumma... funniest typo I've seen in ages!!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Lol ^^^


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I think chads transverse to , I can barely walk my backs killing ! X midwife thursday x


----------



## Blessedbaby

good luck with your appointment Donna


----------



## HappyHome

I keep thinking when I log in someone will have posted an announcement.
I'm not really ready for baby to be here just yet, but can't seem to get myself organised.
If she arrives I have enough nappies and a little formula milk and as we all know there are always shops open to send someone out to.
Still undecided about a double buggy, dd3 doesn't like to go in hers anyway so I wouldn't want to waste money, maybe a buggy board attachment if she does struggle, but we will see.
Still no scan date through yet about the placenta site, think that should be done at 34wks so hopefully it'll be soon. I hate chasing appointments up.


----------



## Eltjuh

The only reason why I'm 'organised' is cause I still had everything.... If we wouldn't have had any of it I probably wouldn't be pregnant right now cause there's no way we can afford to buy everything (again)! 

My throat seems back to normal already... took a paracetamol as soon as I noticed it hurt, put a scarf on over night and all day yesterday and had another paracetamol yesterday... must've worked! - I always find wearing a scarf at night and during the day works to get rid of a sore throat really quickly, cause you're keeping it warm! Anyway, glad it's gone now! 

Does anyone else get cramp when you roll over in bed?? I was sleeping on my right side, then woke up and wanted to roll over and got cramp right at the top of my bump, I couldn't even really move.. Normally it seems to help if I go to the toilet, but it didn't really this time! Thinking it may be bh! Never felt them before with Lucas, so not sure what they feel like exactly, as all my contractions during labour were in my back.


----------



## donnarobinson

I get terrible cramps at night ! And find it hard to roll to . Been sleeping on my left bt after so long it kills ! I had mainly back contractions with cj to. I'm dreading labour so much! I'm petrified :( x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Dick again, lmao!


----------



## LaDY

Hey ladies 

Iv just been going through the thread, catching up with whats going on! 

Donna, glad your little boy is ok!, you must have been worried sick! 

Im bloody disorganised! 

Can I ask, anyone who had a VBAC appointment with the consultant...did you go alone...is there any point my partner being there? x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Dick again, lmao!

Lmao how funny lol


----------



## HappyHome

LaDY said:


> Can I ask, anyone who had a VBAC appointment with the consultant...did you go alone...is there any point my partner being there? x

I went alone to mine, but I've had 2 VBAC's so didn't particularly need the appointment myself really. 
If you are pretty clued up on the aspects of VBAC you should be fine, they'll give you information to take home so if you didn't take it all in you can read it when you are ready.
If your other half doesn't quite understand it or was frightened about the previous section it may actually help him to go. 




Cramps and BH are part and parcel of my nights now. I find that the only real way of getting a decent amount of sleep is sleeping as upright as I can, it's frustrating.
I have had a lot more BH this time than any previous pregnancies. Sometimes they get a bit strong i wonder whats going on! My last two labours have started with big bloody shows (really scary waking to blood soaked bedding I can tell you) so part of me thinks that may be the case again, but who knows.


----------



## BaniVani

JessesGirl29 said:


> Just popping my head In to say I was pleasantly suprised to get sexy nursing bras and nice nursing tanktops for a very reasonable price at Target today....thought I'd pass the info along :thumbup:

Hi JessesGirl, Which bra did you get? I ordered one thru babiesrus during black Friday and now I regret it--I think it's going to be too tight and it's underwired ;0( It was an online purchase. Have no idea on what type of bra to get


----------



## Eltjuh

HappyHome said:


> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask, anyone who had a VBAC appointment with the consultant...did you go alone...is there any point my partner being there? x
> 
> I went alone to mine, but I've had 2 VBAC's so didn't particularly need the appointment myself really.
> If you are pretty clued up on the aspects of VBAC you should be fine, they'll give you information to take home so if you didn't take it all in you can read it when you are ready.
> If your other half doesn't quite understand it or was frightened about the previous section it may actually help him to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cramps and BH are part and parcel of my nights now. I find that the only real way of getting a decent amount of sleep is sleeping as upright as I can, it's frustrating.
> I have had a lot more BH this time than any previous pregnancies. Sometimes they get a bit strong i wonder whats going on! My last two labours have started with big bloody shows (really scary waking to blood soaked bedding I can tell you) so part of me thinks that may be the case again, but who knows.Click to expand...

Oh I'd have to sleep with a pad under my bum or under my bedding to protect the mattress from getting blood stained! haha....


----------



## BaniVani

Just wanted to make you ladies laugh today! 


*Funny Story: *
Had my baby shower over a week ago and out of the many gifts I received, my husband gets an unexpected one from his best friend, *Viagra pills!!* What type of gift is that?!!!
So after an exhausting day, hubby tells me that his friend discreetly gave him the pills before leaving the shower and that he wants to try one before going to the bedroom-just out of curiosity. 
:dohh: He takes half a pill but to my surprise/relief goes to err...sleep? I was so happy to hear him begin to snore that night! I was so tired at the end of the baby shower that even brushing my teeth was a huge chore & *viagra* porno-night at 8 months pregnant was not on my mind. The following morning we woke up and figured it just didn't work on him. We got ready and left to meet the doctor who will deliver the baby. It was going to be the first time for him to meet this doctor so it was an important event as you can imagine.
As we were sitting in the waiting room, seconds from being called in, husband turns to me with a startled face and whispers,"I think the *Viagra* is taking effect now, Darn!" :shy: I start laughing and say well you're going to have to get up and shake hands with my doctor you dork. He meets my doc(male) with a huge hard-on during the entire visit! He kept stumbling on his words as the doctor asked him questions. 
We conclude the visit and head out to a huge store called *Babies R Us* and at this point, husband is back to normal again. 

I have been excited about taking him to this store because there's nothing like it in Italy and well, it's was the first time for us to* pick out a stroller*! Guess what? Husband got overly excited too, only not in the same way I was!! 
As we walk in:blush:, he whispers, "OMG, it's happening again!" I look into his eyes and say, "Are you kidding me! What do you want us to do, make love in one of the aisles by the potty trainers?" He had a huge hard-on while this associate demonstrated a few strollers to us!!! He grabbed my purse and sort of covered himself while we were there. :rofl:
Some men dread these errands and then there's my husband. I think he's the first man to have a hard-on at Babies R Us!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

^^:rofl:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao omg!


----------



## waiting4damon

Hello all.

Well, I may chicken out before said date, but as of this moment I have scheduled a repeat c section for a gestational age of 39w6d, or March 7. I feel a sense of release from the feeling of conflict regarding choosing vbac or c section....
Only time will tell whether I will turn tail and run from the prospect of surgery---but for now there is a planned day of delivery which will allow my mother to schedule time away from work so that she can be with our daughter for the delivery weekend.

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe glad u made a decision hun! At least urmom can make it now :)


----------



## blessedmomma

BaniVani- :rofl:

damon- glad you made the choice! should take some anxiety off!


----------



## wavescrash

HAHAHHAHAHHAHAH. That is probably the best story I've heard in a long time. Poor guy lol.


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL BaniVani i can just imagine the look on his face 

i too get cramps under my bump when rolling from one side to the other with the right hurting more than my left ...

my stretchmarks are becoming red now ... 

@waitingfordamon ... im glad u got your date ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur ok. That story is so funny ! X


----------



## HappyHome

Eltjuh said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LaDY said:
> 
> 
> Can I ask, anyone who had a VBAC appointment with the consultant...did you go alone...is there any point my partner being there? x
> 
> I went alone to mine, but I've had 2 VBAC's so didn't particularly need the appointment myself really.
> If you are pretty clued up on the aspects of VBAC you should be fine, they'll give you information to take home so if you didn't take it all in you can read it when you are ready.
> If your other half doesn't quite understand it or was frightened about the previous section it may actually help him to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cramps and BH are part and parcel of my nights now. I find that the only real way of getting a decent amount of sleep is sleeping as upright as I can, it's frustrating.
> I have had a lot more BH this time than any previous pregnancies. Sometimes they get a bit strong i wonder whats going on! My last two labours have started with big bloody shows (really scary waking to blood soaked bedding I can tell you) so part of me thinks that may be the case again, but who knows.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I'd have to sleep with a pad under my bum or under my bedding to protect the mattress from getting blood stained! haha....Click to expand...

I have an old blanket under the sheet :winkwink:


waiting4damon said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Well, I may chicken out before said date, but as of this moment I have scheduled a repeat c section for a gestational age of 39w6d, or March 7. I feel a sense of release from the feeling of conflict regarding choosing vbac or c section....
> Only time will tell whether I will turn tail and run from the prospect of surgery---but for now there is a planned day of delivery which will allow my mother to schedule time away from work so that she can be with our daughter for the delivery weekend.
> 
> xx

I think you will be more relaxed now you at least have a date. I hope it goes well Hun xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Omg, can't believe that story! :haha: That's funny!! 


We've got our hospital tour tonight! Looking forward to seeing where our baby will be born!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Banivani that is hysterical lmao, poor hubby! But why give Viagra as a present at a baby shower lol? Omg!! 

Waiting... Yay on getting your date, isn't it weird that you have your baby's birthday date already lol. Unless you go early if course 

Enjoy your tour Ella, hope the hospital is everything you are expecting, and more xx

Hope everyone else is good today.

I picked up my birth pool last night, sorted out a pile of old towels a basin, and a bucket and have told hubby to get some water proof sheeting from work. Feels so much closer now I am sorting birthing equipment lol. Going to need to get some nice music sorted for relaxing in the pool now xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I wish I could be calm and looking 4ward to labour but the thought of it almost brings me to tears, I no its worth it bt I'm so scared :( lol x 

I'm giivng birth in the same hospital I had my son in x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> I wish I could be calm and looking 4ward to labour but the thought of it almost brings me to tears, I no its worth it bt I'm so scared :( lol x
> 
> I'm giivng birth in the same hospital I had my son in x

Donna, generally second labour's go much quicker than first ones hun so try not to get to worried. Worrying and panicking makes the pain worse, try to get some hypnobirthing in, or at very least keep telling yourself you can do this!!!!
Because you can, you have done it before, this time will be a breeze :thumbup: 

Don't get me wrong I have my very scared moments too ( have had 2 excellent labours and 2 not so) but am trying to focus on having a positive experience this time around, positive mental attitude lol keeping in control, and letting my body do naturally what it can do xxxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, ino ur right , and yup ino I've done it b4 and keep saying hopefully its gotta be better 2nd time round , just fingers crossed . Ino once thre born worth it x


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm definitely not looking forward to labour/giving birth, but can't say I'm terrified of it. I've done it before so I can do it again. And Lucas' labour wasn't the easiest with a long early labour (3 days!!!) and then him coming out with his hand on his face, which I reckon may have been the reason it took so long for things to get going properly... And then the pushing stage taking about 2 hrs, they actually thought about using ventouse or forceps but didn't need that in the end once they hooked me up to a hormone drip to get my contractions stronger again! (they kinda died down). So this time I'm just hoping it won't take so bloody long!! 12 hours from start to finish I'd be pretty happy with!! Wouldn't want a VERY fast labour either, cause I've heard that can be pretty scary!! 

Anyway, you can do it Donna! You've done it before and therefore you can do it again, and like Donna said, 2nd labours tend to be easier!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I had a horrible dream last night I had chad and then I hemoraged and needed a hysterctomy and I was in a coma 4 a month , wen I woke up he had been took home and the mil ad took over and he had colic, she hadn't been sterlising his bottles al the time, he had sma wen he was ment to have cow and gate, he slept with her I was furious ! Lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I'm more scared of being ill after & hemoraging again, it was the pushing which I hated ! Where as some women find that a relief , I didn't 2 hours I pushed on the verge of needing forceps but I got him out after I was cut , then the stitches fell out , so was so sore , but yeh I think I'm dreading the pushing and after the most x


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im scared as well LOL ... did this 13yrs ago so Im really scared of labour but Im more scared of going into labour morning hours ... we dont have a car and live 1hour away from our hospital


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless I'm scared of leaving my little boy aswell :( gna miss him so much! We haven't spent a night away from each other since he was born ! 

So I hope I'm in and out. X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im not looking forward to birth. The pushing stage was just xhausting...i was begging fr a c section not bc it hurt but bc i was tired!! Everything else was fine.... I worry about a failed epi, or baby having to need emerg c sec etc....agh.....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I have stretchmarks just on my hips, they turned red, still small, but red.


----------



## donnarobinson

I was begging 4 a section2 yeh I was tired , yeh my epidural stopped working I dnt want one this time x gna try a water birth if I can x

My stretch marks have started to go red on the ends x


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I have stretchmarks just on my hips, they turned red, still small, but red.

I noticed the same thing the other day :(


As for pushing/delivery - with my first I pushed for an hour or more. They were talking about using a vacuum and I freaked out and managed to get her out myself. However I didn't know HOW to push. Nothing the nurses were saying were making any difference.

With my second, someone told me to push like you're pooping. That's what I did (on top of having used Raspberry Leaf Tea, which I think helps) and it made a world of difference. I pushed for maybe 20 minutes? So keep that in mind when you're in delivery this next time. I thought about it the whole time leading up to pushing (I had a mini panic attack while they started setting up my room for delivery lol.) Push like you're pooping. If you poop on the table that means you're pushing correctly :)


----------



## HappyHome

wannabubba#4/ said:

> I picked up my birth pool last night,sorted out a pile of old towels a basin, and a bucket and have told hubby to get some water proof sheeting from work. Feels so much closer now I am sorting birthing equipment lol. Going to need to get some nice music sorted for relaxing in the pool now xxx

Sound perfect preparation xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I cudnt push properly cuz I was so scared of pooping ! Lmao x


----------



## HappyHome

I have no idea if I've ever pooped during labour, DH claims I didnt but I'm not so sure....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omggggg ha gross but funny story....i was pushing like i was pooping and w my epi i couldnt really feel anything but i got a whif of something awful and i looked at my dh and nurse and im like omg did i poop? Ill be mortified if i pooped lmao... But they reassured me i did not and it was just some gas...omg! So funny now though.


----------



## wavescrash

donnarobinson said:


> I cudnt push properly cuz I was so scared of pooping ! Lmao x

LOL well there ya go ;) I pooped both times but the nurses are so used to it and so skilled at cleaning it up in a matter of seconds before most anyone notices and your doctor is too preoccupied with getting baby out to care. You almost never notice it yourself since you can't feel anything specific down there or see it happening and your OH or whoever is in the room either doesn't notice or doesn't care because they're too busy watching baby's head crowning.

I didn't know I did either time until I asked OH (and my ex, with my first) and they told me I did but it was cleaned up so quickly but said they didn't even care because they could see baby's head and that was more important.

Gotta get baby out and the right way is to push like you're pooping so why not? It'll be the last time you get a normal poop before it hurts to go after delivery ;) lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I never asked if I pooped with any of my four , maybe scared of the reply lol. But if I did, and I am pretty sure I must have cos most people do lol, then no one made a big deal of it! 

Donna my first pushing stage was ages, am sure it was hours, or at least felt that way, number two was minutes only, and number three was one or two pushes lol. So definitely gets easier with pushing stage if nothing else :) xxx


----------



## geekiemama

Hey guys, I was wondering: how many of you managed a natural childbirth? And if you did, were you in super good shape or something? Did you have a doula? Did you do kegels at least? Or was it all mind over matter?

My counselor told me she doesn't think I can pull off a natural childbirth... :( She says I'm too weak. Mind you, she isn't a physician, but it really took the wind out of my sails if you know what I mean.

I'm not asking for someone to pat my head and make me feel better. I'm realistic and I can change my expectations. I can be up front in saying that I have trouble maintaining a good exercise routine. But I do take supplements (the red raspberry leaf and the evening primrose oil as someone on this thread suggested me) and I do try to do kegels. When I do exercise, it's usually a light walk or some Yoga.

I guess I just want to hear what others think and what their experiences were so that it's not just one person telling me that.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Geekie - I want to smack your counselor. The freakin' nerve to say that!!! I don't have any experience to share with you but I'm in your exact position; planning a natural birth, drinking my RRLT, doing kegels, walking and yoga. I've never been one to have a consistent routine either but since pregnancy I've been better. I'm determined to have my natural birth and I'd be heart broken if someone said I couldn't cause I was "weak". I'm so mad for you!!!! Luckily I have a midwife and some very supportive friends (I pretty much don't talk to anyone else about a natural childbirth because no one else I know has had one and they all think I'm insane) that don't question my abilities. I'm a woman dammit, my body was MADE FOR THIS! And I will do it!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

No one has the right to say that to anyome! People have had natural childbirth for ages without pain relief or hospitals! Learn some breating and relaxation techniques and if u go in w an open mind i think itll be just fine! Have faith in yourself!


----------



## Eltjuh

I can't believe she said that! That's the last thing you want to hear when you're pregnant (and want to have a natural birth).
All I can say is: if you want a natural birth, go for it! BUT keep in mind that it's ok to change your mind when you're going through it or that things don't always work out as planned. But definitely don't see it as weak! 

I had a natural labour - well, I used gas & air, but that was all! So I'd call that natural really! So it definitely can be done! And I never even thought about asking for an epidural or anything other than gas & air. Probably helped that I did have that mindset of 'I don't really wanna use anything else', but then I also knew in the back of my mind that it was an option and it wouldn't make me weak or any less of a woman to use other pain relief!


----------



## azure girl

I told you ladies I was getting a 3D, well I suppose I should share one of the pics. This was at 27+6, he was estimated at 2.5 lbs at the time. Which put him in the 41st percentile. He seems grumpy! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_516742036650484.jpeg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## blessedmomma

geekie- that's such crap. she shouldn't have ever said that. you can do it any way you decide if you prepare and set your mind to it. but it also doesn't mean you are weak using gas and air, an epidural, a birthing pool, hypnotherapy, Lamaze, medications, or have a C-section. these are all just tools to get a baby here. childbirth is something that takes a strong woman no matter what path that takes. shame on her!

I am not sure I want to know if I pooped lol. I do know I was there for a friend when she gave birth and she pooped. she heard them drop it in the bucket and asked what it was and the dr lied!!! so I wouldn't be surprised if they wouldn't say anyways!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well. Was just catching up on reading through the thread and was laughing so hard! Just what I needed!

I've been struggling the last few days, has been 45 degrees here (113 degrees fahrenheit) yesterday and today, so struggling! Luckily today, I have been able to mostly be inside.

Have my fetal well being scan tomorrow (33 weeks), has anyone else had one of these? I think they just check his size and how he is going but not 100% sure...


----------



## blessedmomma

ruby i am currently waiting on them to schedule mine this week. at the ones i have had in the past its just like you said, a quick little check up on them. they usually check size of the baby and a couple other things. :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

yes the pushing part is like pooping ... the midwife told me to bend my knees and to press my thighs everytime I felt a contraction and push 

worked for me not sure if i pooped or not ... this was many years ago LOL


----------



## BaniVani

So we are all getting a little nervous! :wacko:
I for one went and bought a few minor things to bring to *the hospital* : 

chapstick, favorite Ponds wetnaps, tiny travel mouthwash,
bottle of tequila(just kidding) 
_Think I'll go to a dollar store and buy hospital slippers and other things that I can just toss when I leave

*For baby: *Going home outfit, and extra long-sleeved shirts with the side snaps. I think those will come in handy during the first few days. 
**Great buy at Target today. They are restocking and clearing inventory so, I found the BABYBJORN Active carrier on sale from $139 to $38!!! This will be useful when I travel back to Italy with the baby. 

__I got a little nervous at one point while doing my shopping. I couldn't believe that I was preparing for the hospital!

My husband left Monday to Italy and I became teary eyed as I said goodbye. I didn't realize how safe I felt with him around and how much I love him. After I left the airport , I began to feel absolutely excited to become a mom :crib: . I have a great sense of peace these days. Hope it lasts ;) *Concentrating only on how I'll feel when I see the baby--and not the labor. *

____Good luck on the hospital tours ladies if you haven't done it yet. I was sick on the day it was scheduled and so now, I am forced to attend a tour in Spanish when my husband gets back in town mid February. It was the only one available! Thankfully I speak Spanish but hubby does not. I'm sure they'll set aside some time from the group to speak to us in English. 

__*geekiemama*: I can't believe the nerve of that woman:growlmad:
Look, we don't even know what we are capable of let alone a stranger. Us woman are stronger than we think.


----------



## Blessedbaby

I need to start getting my things for my hospital bag i have nothing yet ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, I need to get my hospital bag things 2 . Doing it all next week. I had it ready by now with my son lol. 

Its my birthday today! 26! The years just fly by lol x
My sons 2nd birthday in 4 weeks and chads due in 6 ! X


----------



## HappyHome

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!* Hope you have a great day.

My hospital bags are done, there dont have too much in but hopefully past experience will help and I still have the essentials. 
I do still need some little hats though. 

Feeling absolutely shattered. I dont normally moan about it but yesterday and today (so far) I am just running on empty. I dont like it. World doesnt stop so just have to plod on but its slow going and I hate not getting things done the way I normally do.

My dd3 turns 2 next Wednesday, its funny we have children similar ages.


----------



## Eltjuh

Happy Birthday Donna!! 

I haven't done much for my hospital bag.... I got the bag out, it's underneath the cot in the nursery and I've put some sleepsuits and bodysuits and part of his coming home outfit. Probably bringing way too much, but I guess you never know how long you're gonna be there for and what's gonna fit and what isn't. And if this one is anything like his brother he'll probably throw up quite a bit of mucus after he's born so will need plenty of changes of clothes.... 
Other than that I have nothing ready yet for my hospital bag. But I guess it won't take long to get those ready. Not sure when I'm gonna do it though. Definitely anticipating this baby to be late so probably won't get it ready until like 37 weeks or so!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. Cj threw up lots of mucus2 ! 
I've got things ready in a draw 4 him bt haven't even got my bag yet, 
I've put away 4 vests, 4 baby grows, mittens, hats, wipes, stil got lots to do lol x 
I no I'll be late as well x


----------



## HappyHome

Ohhhh sick cloths, must remember to pop some of those in. (thank you for the reminder) 

I watching a OBEM on 4OD and it just saw my neighbour walk by my kitchen window....its open....I truly hope she doesnt think I'm watching something else!!!


----------



## HappyHome

Got my scan date through to check placenta, 3rd of February. 
They did say it would be at 32/34wks but it will be 36 weeks. 
Be great to have a peek at baby Jessica again but I really hope placenta site is good, its been something playing on my mind, if its still low and front I may have no choice but a section :(


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Happppppy birthday!!!

Hope ur placenta is ok and u dont need a c section happyhome!

Ahhhhh i have a non stress test on baby tomorrow and friday i get to see her smushy face :). Also a nervous wreck about the whole appoinmtnt bc i know shes getting very big...i can feel it...we will talk about my amnio date too so hopefully ill know when we are delivering.

I still have constant contractions so doc is going to check dilation etc tomorrow when i see him...

Also went back to work last night teaching anatomy and i actually brought my moccasin slippers with me lmao....oh well my boss or students are totally ok with it! Ha


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy hope placements has moved up hun, if not you will be totally fine. They will take good care of you xx and yay for seeing baby again xxx

Happy birthday Donna, hope you are having a lovely day xxx

[email protected] Nikki with you slippers on in class lol. Why not?? Comfort is the key at 8 months pregnant lol

Hope little Mo is doing well and not getting too huge hun. At least you know they will induce early if amnio says lungs are okay xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw I'm so jealous of people having more scans!! I wish we'd get another one!! 
Can't wait to see our baby!! But I'll have to wait till he makes an appearance.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hello ladies! I'm having a baby shower when I'm 35 weeks. Seems like I'm hardly going to have time to get everything we need and get ready after that! Anyone else have a baby shower so late in pregnancy?


----------



## wavescrash

I'll be 34.5 weeks when I have my baby shower. 36-ish weeks is pretty "standard" actually.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Jeez, doesn't seem like enough time to get everything ready afterwards and to finish stocking up. I feel like I'm twiddling my thumbs until then and then it'll be a marathon to get it all done in time. :dohh:


----------



## Disneylovers

Happy Birthday Donna!

I seem to be having the crummiest nights sleep now, and stupidly I ate chocolate before bed last night and both of us were wide awake till almost 2am, he was bouncing around and hiccuping so much that when there was an earthquake in Fontana last night I couldn't tell if it was him hitting the mattress at first or an actual quake lol! (and we were still quite a way away from where it struck) I ahem may have slept in for 2 extra hours past my alarm today to make up for it ;)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I had my baby shower w my first at 30 weeks. It was perfect. I also knew she would be here by 37 weeks so my situation is a little different. But it did give me ample time to get everything set up, put together, and time to go out shopping without waddling around for everything else i needed and using up the gift cards!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hahaha that's exactly what I'm thinking. I'm gonna be waddling around stores trying to finish up and I'm also trying to be prepared for an early arrival just in case (we tend to show up early in my family). If he arrives when I did (37 weeks) I'll have less than 2 weeks to prepare! :wacko:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Its ok though! Just make sure the necessities are done first...diapers/wipes/cot or whatever baby is sleeping in/ etc etc....


----------



## blessedmomma

happy birthday donna! :cake:

happyhome- hope the placenta has moved up :hugs:

yay for everyone who is having showers come up. <3


----------



## CountryMomma

I will be 36 weeks when I have my baby shower which does seem a bit late to me but I have everything I would absolutely need now so anything I get from the shower would just be extras! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

If it makes you feel better you can always get the stuff you feel you need and keep receipts just in case you get anything that you've already got, so you can return it. OR make sure whoever gives you a gift keep the receipt just in case. 
I mean, if it keeps you from stressing about it it'll be worth it. Even if you end up with doubles!


----------



## geekiemama

Thanks everybody for the encouragement. It really made me feel better. I was even motivated to get back onto my yoga again. I'm gonna try really hard this time. :)



Eltjuh said:


> I can't believe she said that! That's the last thing you want to hear when you're pregnant (and want to have a natural birth).

I was really taken aback that she said that too! She _literally_ said, word for word, "You're so weak!" and she was referring not just to me physically but emotionally. She just didn't think I could handle it at all. It made me really depressed!

In other news:

Happy birthday donna!!! :yipee:


----------



## waiting4damon

Have any of you been struggling with feelings of restless and sadness? Usually at the end of the day I just do not want to play and interact with my 5 year old anymore.
My patience seems to be less lately too. Is this just common late pregnancy fatigue wrecking havoc on my emotions? (keep in mind that I also work full time as a nurse--so every other day I am on my feet 12+ hours)....

Any reassurance would be great. I am feeling like a sucky, lackluster mom to my 5 year old...


----------



## BaniVani

waiting4damon said:


> Have any of you been struggling with feelings of restless and sadness? Usually at the end of the day I just do not want to play and interact with my 5 year old anymore.
> My patience seems to be less lately too. Is this just common late pregnancy fatigue wrecking havoc on my emotions? (keep in mind that I also work full time as a nurse--so every other day I am on my feet 12+ hours)....
> 
> Any reassurance would be great. I am feeling like a sucky, lackluster mom to my 5 year old...



***I think you're just tired-maybe you're not getting enough sleep at night plus the long work hours. It's normal to feel this way. I'm now 33 weeks and feel constantly sleepy. I didn't feel this way before. I can't imagine what I'd be like if I had to work and take care of a toddler!


----------



## BaniVani

azure girl said:


> I told you ladies I was getting a 3D, well I suppose I should share one of the pics. This was at 27+6, he was estimated at 2.5 lbs at the time. Which put him in the 41st percentile. He seems grumpy! :)

BEautiful photo!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing that precious image!


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

happy belated birthday Donna ... hope u had a great day

good luck with the scan happyhome

I have my work babyshower next week Friday and I have my babyshower with friends and fam when Im 38weeks so late wish it was earlier ... hope baby stays put until then

had a rough night of sleep was up at 2am - 4.30am so tired now


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks 4 all the birthday wishes girls. 
I'm so tired :( my son wakes at 5 nd won't go bk2 sleep . I'm gna be a zombie when chads born. 
So got midwife today, birthplan and whooping cough jab I was ment to have it weeks ago bt kept re arrnaging . 

34 weeks to day! 6 to go x


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I had my fetal wellbeing scan today (33 weeks) and was told bubs head is on the larger size and he is already measuring 5 pounds (2.3kg)! What are people's experience with the accuracy of these scans? I am a bit worried I am going to have a 10 pounder!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna sorry you are not get much sleep, remember to nap when CJ does , and have a great appointment today! 34 weeks wow, so close now!!! Only 21 days till early term :) 

Ruby sorry I have no personal experience of growth scans but have heard they can be totally unreliable , maybe you are just destined to have a nice early term baby at 37 or 38 weeks and baby will only be an average 7-8lbs by then xxx and growth slows down after 38 weeks any way so even another few weeks could mean only an extra lb too xxx


Waiting for... I agree you must be really tired hun, give your self a break. Being pregnant and working is hard enough, or being pregnant with a young one alone but working long shifts and running a home and looking after a little one must be sheer exhausting! And your work is tremendously stressful and hard too I would imagine. I am tired and grouchy at the end of the day to, and I am no longer working due to SPD, so totally get it xxx take care.


Need to get some house work done, so sorry that I never said hello to everyone but getting really stiff and need to move or I may be stuck here all day lol - can't win too much exertion really hurts and to much immobility really hurts too lol. Hope everyone else is doing well.

Any more symptoms from our labour watch ladies? Xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Got major chocolate cravings today! Unusual for me but I just want it....now!

Good luck at your appointment Donna. 
I do have a lot less patience than usual and I'm really tired too, just gotta keep on plodding on though cos no-one else is gonna do the stuff for me and the house and laundry doesn't get clean by itself.

As for baby showers, it's not as common in the uk as USA, I had one for my 2nd, but I didn't get loads of stuff, just a few outfits really. It seems such a huge thing in America.


----------



## HappyHome

Are anyone else's boobs leaking really badly? I'm going through loads of pads right now, having to sleep with a crop-top thing on too to keep them on over night. 
(btw took me ages to think of what to call them :holly: lol )


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. 
Well my appointment went ok the midwife is coming to mine on monday to do my birth plan because she said she wants to check with the consultant that I'm alrite to be midwife led and I've gta av more bloods done to make sure my irons going up cuz if its not I've defo gta see a consultant x and she said try not to worry about hemoraging because I was in lbour such a long time wv cj and he was big tha is why it probz happened x chad is head down and wouldn't keep still she was laughing , I'm measuring 36 weeks. X

And nope my boobs aint leaking yet this time around , I'm glad tho because they leaked from 19 weeks with cj and I use to soak right thru my tops. I've noticed a few drops but nothing major x


----------



## HappyHome

That'll be good to have the MW visit you, I always feel so rushed at the clinic and forget some of the things I want to talk about.
Good to be reassured about the haemorrhaging, its a scary situation to be in.

Maybe your iron levels are some of the reason for feel so tired.


----------



## JessesGirl29

waiting4damon said:


> Have any of you been struggling with feelings of restless and sadness? Usually at the end of the day I just do not want to play and interact with my 5 year old anymore.
> My patience seems to be less lately too. Is this just common late pregnancy fatigue wrecking havoc on my emotions? (keep in mind that I also work full time as a nurse--so every other day I am on my feet 12+ hours)....
> 
> Any reassurance would be great. I am feeling like a sucky, lackluster mom to my 5 year old...

I don't have a five year old but I'm still working full time and barely hanging on to life somedays. I literally cry in the car on the way to work and look like a hot mess and hate my OH for being unemployed and getting to stay home. I try to keep my eyes on the finish line and know it will be amazing when baby gets here.....but mostly just cry a lot. I'm tired, I'm sore, I'm not sure what's going to happen in the future. Hormones, fatigue, not being able to really 'give' it at work like I used to be able to. I feel like a failure a lot of the times. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am beyond tired and feeling like a sucky mom to my 1 year old. Itry tobring her on the couch with me to read her books or slowly get on the floor to play a few games w her but thats about all i can manage :(. I went to bed at 8:30 last night i was so tired! 

I have another nst this morning, dilation check due to contractions so hoping everything is ok! I just feel so large and in charge and im swelling like its no ones business...blurgh...


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies I have not been on here in ages.... was so busy over Christmas. Not long for most of us now....exciting :happydance:

I have 4 more weeks of work left and I honestly dont know how I am going to do it! I am starting to get SPD it is so freaking painful I feel like an old woman most days trying to get around. I am lucky as I have a desk job, but just getting to work is a mission. It is summer time here also and I am swelling, waking every 2 hours to pee and still have the worst acid reflux. Ugghh sorry for rant I just feel crappy.

And yes I also feel like worlds laziest Mum...my 7 yo old wants to be read to each night before bed and played with etc. I am so tired after work I just want to flop on the couch.

Have a great day everyone :flower:


----------



## azure girl

HappyHome, mine leak almost every day now. At exactly 28 weeks DH and I were feeling frisky and he suddenly pointed at my shirt and said, "you leaked." I was mortified! I just wanted to curl up and cry because I was embarrassed. Anyway, I leaked through four layers, it was kind of nuts! I need to get some breast pads. And ever since that day, they are really tender!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol I have never leaked milk with any of mine so don't really expect to with this one either, would be nice if my milk came in before day 5 right enough. Those first few days are tough lol especially with the bigger baby' s who seemed hungrier lol

Ava's sorry about your SPD hun , I know it sucks!!! Practically house bound here a lot of days and could j just cry :'( 

Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry if ur seeing this on fb too, but i went to my appointment, baby was on the monitor for over an hour bc she wasnt cooperating and they werent happy w her, but then she perked up and i passed again for the day! I go back monday for another one. 

We also found i have bacterial vaginosis which is prob causing all my contractions!! I had no signs or ymptoms whatsoever...he noticed some discharge while checking for dilation and yupp, bv! Im on flagyl so hopefully it knocks it out and contractions go away!


----------



## Bexter81

I know this is going back a few posts but going back to pooping. I defo did and couldnt of cared less well maybe slightly embarrased when the less than subtle midwife asked if we had any deodorant but we all started laughing and honestly who cares xx


----------



## blessedmomma

yikes nikki! glad they found it

donna- im the same way! too much exertion causes so much pain with the spd, but too much sitting around does too. you cant win with it!


----------



## azure girl

Hey ladies! Hope you all are well! :) I had my glucose challenge test (1 hour test) today and I really hope I pass. I had to remind the tech doing the draw that I needed drawn NOW because she forgot about it. :dohh: She seemed to surprised by my tiny veins (they are not that small, especially the one I gave her), I directed her to my best vein and she still had to dig around (I prefer to be stuck once) and now I am bruising :wacko: I better cross my fingers I pass, otherwise the 3 hour will be absolutely a nightmare if she struggles with my best vein.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

my boobs leak quite alot ... even if I do wear a a bra ... hope its a good sign


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls :) 

Hope ur ok. Better nights sleep here but gosh my back is sore sore :( 

Happy 34 weeks donna. 
I wonder who will have baby 1st between u&me lol guess u. Cj was 11 days late and ino rush 2 come x


----------



## HappyHome

Hey there sexy ladies lol 
When I read what others are going through I really shouldn't moan. 

Swapped beds with dd3 last night, left her in bed with Daddy and I got in her bunk bed with dd2 above me, I dont think anyone in the house slept well so probably be an early night for me (I hope)

Going to be on super slow motion today, I'm not sure I'll either get to Toddler Praise group later.


----------



## Eltjuh

Just wanted to share the pics of our nursery... we just put the wall stickers up last night! 

The one branch above the changing unit is still gonna have a sign hanging down which originally says 'forest' but we thought it would be nicer for it to have his name on it, so hubby is gonna change that, but we can't put it up until closer to the time he'll be born, cause the name is still a secret.... 
And tree is gonna have some sort of green hill or something like that underneath it, as it was really low if we would've put it right at the bottom.

Please excuse the mess, I've still gotta sort the rest of the room out!
 



Attached Files:







1557645_10202887070795068_738324565_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









1560558_10202887069595038_107039677_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3









1483433_10202887069755042_233454037_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HappyHome

That's really cute, love monkeys!


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely ella xxxx 34 week bump excuse the mess ha my son keeps sitting in the old bouncer I got a new bouncer snd swing yday there gorgeous 
got both for 50 wen the bouncers 50 and swing is 110 thre 5 weeks old bt look brand new x
 



Attached Files:







20140117_092601.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HappyHome

Awesome photo Donna! I hate all my bump pics, havent posted any at all during this pregnancy. I just look fat! Its depressing.
Great bargains on the chair and swing too.


----------



## HappyHome

I'll stop being chicken....
But its not very "bump" like, more of a wobbly mass
Here's baby #4 @ 33+5wks
 



Attached Files:







33+5.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wannabubba#4

Gemma you don't look fat hun, lovely bump!! 

And you Donna too gorgeous pic and bump.

Just had my massage, it was lovely! Orange and black pepper oils. Mmmmmm so relaxing, next one in three weeks, so will be able to have labour stimulating oils then xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks :) eekk scary wen u think only 3 weeks and were classed as full term !! Its gone so fast! X


----------



## geekiemama

It's funny that you guys are talking about bumps because today I'm getting maternity portraits done with the hubby!! I'm so excited! :D


----------



## Avas_mum

Love the nursery Donna, we had our monkey wall decals arrive in the post yesterday...so cute! I will be starting on painting Max's drawers today. They will be stripey to match bunting. I will upload what arrived in the mail except decals not sure where DH has put them :wacko:
View attachment 722535


----------



## Avas_mum

Not sure why it is upside down or would not attach to other reply but here is bunting. I will take before and after shots for the drawers also. Loving the bumps ladies looking great....i still dont dare take one of mine considering the comment about how huge i was last night from my mum! :blush: some people and their stupid comments....i wish she could keep it to herself grr. Anyway weekend for me thank goodness. I have my next midwife meeting next week as i want to talk to her about finishing work early as i am not coping.


----------



## Avas_mum

Have a good day getting you maternity photos geekiemama!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Avasmum - it is Ella with the gorgeous monkey nursery, I have no room this time lol


----------



## blessedmomma

looove the new nursery items and bumps ladies :cloud9:

my u/s scan was scheduled for Monday at 10:15am :dance: so excited to see the LO again and not long to wait at all


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry ladies hope i didnt scare anyone, im just out of sorts and really upset about everything. We are both fine. Morgan is measuring 6lbs 8oz at 32 weeks 5 days which makes her the size of a 38+ weeker. (I do know these measurements can be inaccurate either way but i just worry even more bc ella was measured at 6lb 8oz at 37 weeks and came out a whole lb and a half bigger 2 days later at 7.14oz-- the numbers scare me.)..they said when i go in for my nextultrasound at 36 weeks if she is estimated over 9lbs they want to do a c section, they already pretty much said to me its possible in 4 weeks she will measure over 9 which freaked me out even more. I do not want a c section,i just dont, and i dont want them to wait too long bc even if i try for a vaginal birth and shes too big its like i tried for nothing and need a c section anyway. On top of it all i have polyhydrominos (excess amniotic fluid now) ..the contractions, im just sitting here crying. 



This was my post on facebook so i amjust reposting here for ppl not on fb...i am calmed down now and it is what it is...she is healthy and thats whats important.


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry about the polyhydraminos hun! I had oligohydraminos with 2 of mine which is low fluid. the fluid being off can effect their measurements, but I know that's hardly a comfort. from having low fluid 2x I know the risks of having too much fluid as well. I hope she stays ok and you don't have to have a c-sec. a lot of the risks of poly can occur during labor so its good they will be monitoring!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I just worry, im a worry wart. I see my regular ob who is delivering me this monday, so will disuss everything with him. Bah!


----------



## donnarobinson

Big hugs nikki. X 

I'm so tired .. :( my son keeps waking at 5am and he's stil tired but won't go bk2 sleep! I have no idea why x


----------



## HappyHome

Soooo tired....and that's pretty much all I have to say lol

Glad the nurseries and everything are coming on well. We haven't got one this time. 

As for massages....I'm totally jealous xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Sorry ladies hope i didnt scare anyone, im just out of sorts and really upset about everything. We are both fine. Morgan is measuring 6lbs 8oz at 32 weeks 5 days which makes her the size of a 38+ weeker. (I do know these measurements can be inaccurate either way but i just worry even more bc ella was measured at 6lb 8oz at 37 weeks and came out a whole lb and a half bigger 2 days later at 7.14oz-- the numbers scare me.)..they said when i go in for my nextultrasound at 36 weeks if she is estimated over 9lbs they want to do a c section, they already pretty much said to me its possible in 4 weeks she will measure over 9 which freaked me out even more. I do not want a c section,i just dont, and i dont want them to wait too long bc even if i try for a vaginal birth and shes too big its like i tried for nothing and need a c section anyway. On top of it all i have polyhydrominos (excess amniotic fluid now) ..the contractions, im just sitting here crying.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my post on facebook so i amjust reposting here for ppl not on fb...i am calmed down now and it is what it is...she is healthy and thats whats important.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

The closer I get to labour the more I keep repeating to myself "My birth plan is to have a healthy Baby and a healthy Momma." I get fixated on things like 'what if I have to have a c-section, what if I crack and scream for an epidural?' But at the end of the day if I get that baby in my arms and he's okay and I'm okay.....I know I'll be :cloud9:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes thank u jesse...i guess when i go back at 36 weeks we will look at size and go from there! I just want baby healthy, which she is, just very large lol.


----------



## Avas_mum

That is so true Jesses I will have to keep reminding that to myself also! 

Sorry Donna bloody baby brain! Got myself all mixed up...

Nikki hope you are feeling a bit better...

Hope you ladies are all well :hugs:
I am having a nice quiet weekend...I have been trying to pamper myself before baby arrives. Took DD for a mani and pedi spa after christmas and it was lovely! So relaxing :sleep: Next weekend I have my lashes booked in for extensions as a treat before the baby shower :happydance:

Have you ladies been doing anything nice for yourselves before baby?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im swelling like nobodies business today in my legs and face!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok. 

Hope the swelling has gone down nikki. I didn't get any swelling till after cj was born then my feet bloomed !! 

Got the midwife coming 2moz to do my birth plan. If she can and doesn't have to refer me to the consultant to do it , and she's doing my bloods again at 36 weeks to see if my irons going up. If not then I defo have to see a consultant . . 
Better night sleep4 me last night . Cj decided he would sleep lol x 
So excited to meet chad now only 39 days to go! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats what happened with my first! I had absolutely no swelling until after delivery all in my feet!


----------



## Disneylovers

I hope your swelling goes down Nikki, my fingers and my face have become slightly more swollen, my poor ring finger, I end up having to ditch my engagement ring by the end of the night but by morning it fits next to my wedding ring again (good thing I got my wedding ring a size bigger). My feet only swell when I do something silly like take my MIL's dogs on a two mile walk in anything other than flats, stupid hill did me in last time!

We have our second 4D scan on wednesday, so excited to see how much more filled out he will be, well if he ever lets me get to sleep at a decent time, he's all vibrating away against everything down low! That and the flipping from side to side which is actually good entertainment lol, whenever I toss and turn he goes the opposite way :)


----------



## geekiemama

Hope your swelling gets better Nikki. I hate it when my feet and face swell. :(

Been pushing myself these last few days I think. My hips and legs ached just from trying to get groceries. I just fell asleep for an hour nap, and my kitty Xena jumped on top of me and started kneading my legs with her claws. I only woke up when she went to lay down on my arms. She was doing that for like a minute. My husband was laughing so hard when he told me. I don't really think it's funny though. I've never been that tired before... :(

Ah well... Here's a preview of the photo session from Friday:

https://eighthcirclestudios.com/eikasia/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Screen-Shot-2014-01-19-at-1.00.26-PM.png

I only just made the final payment today, so they haven't uploaded everything to the gallery yet. I'm REALLY excited! They came out great. :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Gorgeous pic!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikki hope you feel better and your swelling is going down. Big hugs hun, won't be long, hang in there xx

Geekie your pic it's gorgeous xx 

I have been so irritable today and so down! Blooming hormones!! Hope tomorrow is better, have aquanatal to look forward to at least xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Aquanatal! Sounds awesome! I wish i could do something like that, im sure it would help my hips and swelling and just overall uncomfiness!



thank u ladies! Still swollen but what r ya gunna do? I see the doc tomorrow anyway for nst! Good thing is now that im on the antibiotic for bv my contractions really slowed down! Yay!


----------



## blessedmomma

nikki- hope the swelling goes down!

Disney- yay for your 4d!! I have a regular u/s tomorrow and im excited so I can imagine you are ecstatic to be getting some great pics :)

geekie- beautiful <3

donna- I would love aquanatal :)


----------



## Disneylovers

Beautiful photo Geekie, I wish I could have the courage to bare my belly for some maternity photos, good gosh I couldn't even post a video of Aden trying to do his alien bursting through my tummy impression to anyone but the fb group and the one on my fb wall is set to family only, even then I was tempted to hide it from some (I only wanted to share it with my mum in the uk but fb is lame and you can't add video's to private messages)

Nikki, I know they're not fun but cooler showers and baths seem to help with my feet swelling, I wonder if that would help, but then they can't be too long or they increase swelling (just like having an ice pack on for too long does). my rings fit better in the morning because it's cooler, we've had some 80f+ days lately so by lunchtime/early afternoon I notice my fingers are swelling and by the evening I have to pry my engagement ring off. I would stop wearing it but my finger feels so naked without both bands lol.

Blessed, Aiden's godparents bumped our 4D scan package to the 2 visit one, they were sneaky doing it when I went to the bathroom after the first scan and hubby and everyone else were cooing over the photos they printed for us. I came out of the bathroom and met everyone in the reception area, the owner handed me a gift certificate and said secret santa had paid the difference between the two packages, seeing as the others we know who could have paid for it hadn't left hubby's sight we figured it had to be his godparents :) so sweet of them. We have an Dr's appointment for our Tdap shots on tuesday then my 32 week OB appointment on wednesday morning and the 4D scan in the afternoon, I'm excited to see his cute frowny face again!

I have my baby shower invites in hand, oh my goodness they are too cute! and I got left in charge of choosing the baby bingo cards... didn't like any I saw so made my own!
 



Attached Files:







1508260_10202735623495812_346068140_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4









1552974_10202735623055801_950518397_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









2013-004.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blessedmomma

ah I remember you saying about the secret santa deal. so sweet of them! love the shower invites and bingo cards <3 we have an u/s tomorrow and 32 wk apt Thursday. last biweekly apt for me. they are weekly from here on out!

baby hasn't been moving like she should and I lost some plug yesterday. hoping they don't find something wrong tomorrow


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im so tired and sore today ...

I got most of my things for my hospital bag and I need a few more things for baby ... everything seems to be taking shape now

my bump has however dropped ... anyone elses?

my baby is so low my pelvis hurts so much and I have to pee 1000000 times


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah... we dropped here.

From last week to this week, there's a noticeable drop. It feels like she's going to fall out honestly lol. But I've carried all of my kids lower each pregnancy so I'm not surprised.

I have no idea what's going on in there but I'm so uncomfortable this evening. Crampy and achy. Bump feels pretty firm and having lower back pain. Ugh.


----------



## Blessedbaby

BH more intense than usual???


----------



## azure girl

My boy is still transverse! I only have a few more weeks for him to turn, and turn he must, or I might cry.


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah it's probably just stronger BH, doesn't feel like actual contractions or anything like that. Just very annoying and uncomfortable lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. :) 

Cj finally gave me a good night sleep and slept right thru! 
Were sat having a hot chocolate now. ! 

Midwife is coming round today to do my birth plan x


----------



## HappyHome

Its feeling like babies are hotting up for arrival now! 

Had awful day yesterday, just so tired and dd3 kneed me in the bump, had crazy BH and a lot of sticky discharge and general damp feeling. 
Slept downstairs on sofa last night, only way to get comfy and get a few hours sleep in. 

Hope everyone hangs in a bit longer, but I can see someone having a January early February baby!


----------



## Bexter81

I think I have dropped too. I rolled onto my back and actually cried out in pain and then this morning I feel lower and movements don't seem as high xx


----------



## Blessedbaby

my BH are also more intense now and its worse when Ive been busy throughout the day ... i still have a pain in my right hip its just sore feels like a sore muscle


----------



## HappyHome

we're going to be on labour watch! 
bet its not long until a March thread appears, I keep reading the February labour watch posts but not ready to join in just yet as it makes it a bit too real! Though being due 2nd March and having never been late before I could possibly be having a feb babe


----------



## Blessedbaby

I hope my baby comes at 37weeks and a few days honestly im just so tired and sore ... 

my son came on his EDD so i dont have a record for being late so i hope this one comes early and everyone says I have dropped my boss even said my husband must just be on standby for if something does happen ...

I wouldnt want to have my baby now and he or she has to stay in NICU and i go home ...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So odd! I was up all night oeeing buckets!!! My swelling is gone down quite a bit and my bump just feels smaller and more comfortable if that makes sense? However my bump is all sore at the top, under my ribs, and my lower back kills....im so confused!


----------



## donnarobinson

So midwife has been out , she's refered me to see a consultant on monday, she said there is no way I can give birth In the midwife led unit , which I don't mind but she said with my history & because I hemoraged I probally won't be able to have a water birth :( ! Which is what I really wanted x it all depends what the consultant says x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry to hear donna :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, just got to wait and see what consultant says now x


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry to hear that Donna! Maybe you'll still be able to use the pool as pain relief though! 
I sat in the pool for a while when I was having Lucas... tried pushing him out in there but I couldn't get in a good position to push in the pool so I got out and had him on the bed instead, but it was lovely for pain relief! 
Will definitely be asking for the pool (or a bath) again this time! They've got 2 pools at our hospital, a big one and a smaller one (big one is the same shape as the one I had with Lucas and it was the shape of the pool that made it impossible for me to get into a good position - so hope I can get the small pool) but they also have baths in the ensuite bathrooms in half of the rooms, so I can always use that!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh I hope so fingers crossed ! Really want to try spend some time in water defo to help with the pain x


----------



## JessesGirl29

I've been low my whole pregnancy and I think it's funny when people say 'gosh you're low now' because I know I'm no lower....I have very wide hips and abs only up top from my workout days (long gone now :winkwink:) so I think it's just been natural for bumpy to sit down low. 

I have the day off so I plan tos tart working on my hospital bag and if or got to tell you ladies I got my travel system finally!! Went to Babies R Us and they had a super cutie Eddie Bauer one that was originally $350 on sale for $190 because it was a floor model and the last one in the store. It's super light (both parts' I was able to lift he collapsed stroller in my car with one arm at eight months preggo. So happy!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Here's a shot, with a bonus kitty.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wannabubba#4

That it's lovely Jesse, and great bargain too! 

Donna sorry it does not look like you are getting your water birth hun, maybe consultant will say yes still! Fingers crossed xx

Nikki glad your swelling had gone down a bit.


Good luck with all scans, nst's that you ladies are having. And there does seem to be lots of symptom spotting for labour watch lol. I did join the Feb group because I am officially due 28 th Feb lol but don't expect any labor watch going on here until mid March, just wanted to be nosey and well you never know!! Haha this baby could surprise us all and actually be on time lol

I think I overdone things at aqua natal, so sore now. In tears having to go get my son from nursery :'( m maybe not the best thing to do with SPD, although was recommended by midwife xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm so excited to start labour watch on our thread!! Even if I'm probably gonna be the same as Donna, not getting any symptoms until mid-March!

I wish baby would drop, cause he's sitting so high, but I remember from Lucas that he was so long/tall that even when he was engaged his bum was still right under my ribs!! So don't think it would help too much! I'm starting to get a little scared of this baby getting really big though, his movements can really hurt at times and most of them make me feel pretty uncomfortable!! Really hope he isn't gonna be much bigger than Lucas! (8lb 2oz) - haven't gained that much weight (up 8.8kg at the moment) so doing alright, but maybe that's just me losing weight and baby still getting bigger!!


----------



## geekiemama

Sorry to hear about the midwife donna. Maybe the consultant will be okay with the water pain relief!

Jesse that stroller looks great!!

So the pics from the gallery are available. Sent them off to family. Very very happy. I have until the first to make my picks (I guess hosting all those images would take up a lot of site storage?) Here's one of my favorites:

https://eighthcirclestudios.com/eikasia/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Screen-Shot-2014-01-20-at-11.34.49-AM.png


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, lovely picture x


----------



## donnarobinson

My midwife is going to weigh my next thursday! Dreading seeing what I have gained ! X


----------



## blessedmomma

JessesGirl29- love the stroller! 

donna r- hope they approve your water birth :hugs:

geekiemama- you are lovely! beautiful maternity pic <3

to the ladies whose babies are dropping, mine has felt that way for a couple weeks now.

had my u/s scan today and amniotic fluid is low. probably why she is not moving much. this is my 3rd pregnancy I have had low fluid. getting old. baby has lots of hair and is definitely engaged (may be why im losing plug) and weighs about 4 1/2 lbs.


----------



## wannabubba#4

blessedmomma said:


> JessesGirl29- love the stroller!
> 
> donna r- hope they approve your water birth :hugs:
> 
> geekiemama- you are lovely! beautiful maternity pic <3
> 
> to the ladies whose babies are dropping, mine has felt that way for a couple weeks now.
> 
> had my u/s scan today and amniotic fluid is low. probably why she is not moving much. this is my 3rd pregnancy I have had low fluid. getting old. baby has lots of hair and is definitely engaged (may be why im losing plug) and weighs about 4 1/2 lbs.

So what causes low fluid? Does this have any indication for going early or needing to be induced or anything? xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

ok doc apptmnt update. I am half a cm dilated so nothing to be concerned about. He said at this point he would not stop labor but on Thursday and any day thereafter if he checks me down there and im dilating even more he is going to give me steroids to mature morgans lungs. If my water breaks on its own before 37 weeks he would allow me to try for a vaginal, however, if we make it to 37 weeks and i have the amnio at 37 weeks and she is still big (which will happen and is inevitable at this point) then we will most def have the c section and thats to make sure both mommy and baby are completely healthy. We just do not want to risk it. He said if im nervous about the c section he can give me anxiety drugs to calm me down etc. or if im totally scared about it he can just do it while im out (which i told him i do not want because i still want to see her etc.) I truly do love my new doctor and I feel he really sits down with me and goes over my concerns. Right now we are just taking it a day at a time. Resting as much as possible and taking my meds when im in pain. The end.



hope everyone else is well! what a roller coaster this pregnancy is!

i asked about swelling on my right side and he told me my uterus is shifted towards the right so thats why im getting more swelling there.. agh!


----------



## HappyHome

Donna, I'm sorry that your MW brought you bad news, good luck with the consultant appointment.


----------



## blessedmomma

nikki- that's a lot to take in for one dr apt :hugs2:

donna- apparently there is a lot of reasons why it could be low. could be probs with the babies kidneys or urinary tract obstruction, pre-eclampsia, placental probs, lupus, certain medications, or leaking fluid. think there are other reasons too, just cant think of any off hand. with my ds nathon it was due to his placenta deteriorating and pulling away. with my ds mason they never figured out why. kind of makes me nervous having it again since lupus is a reason and my mom has lupus and I think its genetic.


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

donnar - hope the consultant approves your water birth

nikki - hope all goes well with your next appointment ... yikes its so close now

geekie - love the pics

blessedmomma - will pray for u ...

just wanted to share a few pics of our DIY photoshoot
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-01 04.04.15.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7









2012-01-01 04.08.18.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5









2012-01-01 04.21.20.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 5









2012-01-01 04.10.28.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely pics hun! 

Gosh my backs breaking .. :( so sore . Can't believe I'm 35 weeks thursday! Literally flying by x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Blessed baby wow gorgeous pics, well done!! xxx

Melissa thinking of you and your little one, hope it is just one of those things that we never know why! And not lupus, my sis has it too!! Horrible disease xxx

D Donna Hope your back feels better soon.

Xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Currently waiting in doctors with dd3 her eczema has flaired up and she's made her face bleed by scratching all night long, so I'm in total zombie mode but hopefully they'll give her something to calm it. 

5 wks a few days to go now, got mw on Thursday.

But its my dd3 2nd birthday tomorrow its true that they grow up too fast xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Time seems to be dragging for me!! Feel like I've been 33 weeks for the past 3 weeks or so! :haha:
Today is day 3 of hubby back at work - he signed up with an agency on wednesday, got an induction on thursday, got a call thursday night to ask if he could start friday morning and he's been working friday, yesterday and today! After having been unemployed for over a year (his last day of actually working - cause he had to use up all his leave days before leaving the army - was in June 2012! Didn't officially come out the army until october 2012 though) So it's kinda weird for me having to get up with Lucas every morning and spending most of the day on my own with him! Hubby is working on the bins for the council at the moment, which is from 6.30 till 2.30 so it's nice he gets home quite early! 
Our only problem is that they don't tell him in advance how long he'll be working for, so he just gets told every day whether they want him back the next day or not.... which means we can't really sign off JSA and we can't sort our tax credits or housing benefit out either, cause you need to know how much you'll earn per month (on average). Anyone got any experience with this?? Hubby is gonna go see his advisor after work today to see what they can do..... 
Anyway, it's awesome that hubby gets to go to work again, cause he hated sitting at home (and hated being 'on benefits' even more! cause of the stereo type that's attached to it!) Just hope he can get a permanent contract out of it, or even if it's a guaranteed contract for a couple of weeks then we know what's gonna happen, rather than waiting every day to see whether they want him back the next day. :dohh: Ok, that's enough moaning  haha


----------



## Eltjuh

HappyHome said:


> Currently waiting in doctors with dd3 her eczema has flaired up and she's made her face bleed by scratching all night long, so I'm in total zombie mode but hopefully they'll give her something to calm it.
> 
> 5 wks a few days to go now, got mw on Thursday.
> 
> But its my dd3 2nd birthday tomorrow its true that they grow up too fast xx

Ahw, poor girl! Hope she can get some relief!! I don't have eczema but I can imagine it's very itchy!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Donna x2

Oh Gemma that sucks my boy also has eczema luckily he is big enough now to have control over it although sometimes mommy has to give extra attention to it


----------



## HappyHome

Eltjuh said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Currently waiting in doctors with dd3 her eczema has flaired up and she's made her face bleed by scratching all night long, so I'm in total zombie mode but hopefully they'll give her something to calm it.
> 
> 5 wks a few days to go now, got mw on Thursday.
> 
> But its my dd3 2nd birthday tomorrow its true that they grow up too fast xx
> 
> Ahw, poor girl! Hope she can get some relief!! I don't have eczema but I can imagine it's very itchy!!Click to expand...

Home now, of course missed parcel delivery when I was out, 
We got 4 different medications for her, so started 2 of them straight off. She's still being a monkey so glad she's not "poorly" IYKWIM but it looks so sore and I hope she sleeps better tonight ([-o&lt;

My DH was made redundant a couple of years ago, he started off with agencies and is now self-employed running his own business, its hard work but he is much happier being his own boss.


----------



## HappyHome

Blessedbaby said:


> thanks Donna x2
> 
> Oh Gemma that sucks my boy also has eczema luckily he is big enough now to have control over it although sometimes mommy has to give extra attention to it

She's the only one with it (1/5 kids) so its not something I have dealt with before. She's chilling on the sofa now, if she does go to sleep I may well join her :sleep:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea low amniotic fluids are more dangerous than high fluids, so hopefully u guys figure out whats going on. They sending u for extra scans? Etc?


----------



## blessedmomma

blessed- thank you for the prayers!

donna- im hoping not too, but I think they are gonna run some tests to see if I do have lupus :(

nikki- my apt is Thursday so im assuming they will let me know then. with my last 2 who had low fluid levels they did weekly nonstress tests and bio-physical profile u/s scans. with one of them they had to induce at 37 weeks since his fluid dropped so low. the other ones started to drop a lot, but I went into labor on my own before they could induce


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Icic, well hopefully u get good news! Keep that baby bakin!


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh geez! I hope that baby hangs out for a while longer!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls hope ur all ok x 

Cj slept all night again! So pleased :) 

Were sat having a hot chocolate and a biscuit. Just the one lol. He likes one with his hot chocolate 

35 weeks 2moz! :D exciting x 
Ordered the last of chads things 2 . Got his bottles,crib bedding,nappies & wipes & maternity pads 4 me, x


----------



## mummy2o

Blessedbaby: I really hope it isn't Lupus. OH's mum died from that when he was 15 and he took it really hard. He still blames the hospital to this day and refuses for the baby to be born there. To be fair he has a point as it was the same hospital I nearly died giving birth to DS. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## HappyHome

Gosh that's some really serious stuff xx ((hugs)) to everyone needing them.

I'm feeling heavy and definitely getting a waddle from the pressure I'm feeling now.
Midwife tomorrow, hopefully all is well and good, there's nothing I can think of I need to ask. 
I keep thinking about writing a birth plan but until I have the scan on the 2nd of feb it doesnt seem worth it.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

U know its going to be a rough day when u wake up achin in your upper and lower back, hips, and ribs! Bring it on! Agh.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Nikkilewis14 said:


> U know its going to be a rough day when u wake up achin in your upper and lower back, hips, and ribs! Bring it on! Agh.

So sorry you are feeling this way hun. I feel like crap but at least I don't need to work and I don't have a one year old too. My three year old goes to nursery for two and a half hours in the afternoons and at least I get a tiny break then generally, although not today as had my midwife appointment.

Hugs hun xxx:hugs::hugs:

Midwife appointment went fine, baby still measuring just over a week behind and midwife says with my history, my ovulation date etc, she would not expect me to go anytime before 41 weeks . I know so many of you are worrying about going early, so I do apologize! I feel so selfish thinking of me when obviously baby is more important but I am so sore :cry: and I at least hoped the increase in pain was due to baby engaging but nope:nope: still sitting free, so bloody hell, who knows how painful it will be once his/her head starts to engage :growlmad: xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

You might be able to try a sweep before 41 weeks if you're really sore?? If your midwife is in a good mood :winkwink: 
Don't worry Donna I'm gonna be right there with you! :winkwink:
I have had some thoughts/feelings as if this baby is gonna be early, but I know what my family is like when it comes to giving birth (always late!) so it's probably just wishful thinking! At one point I even adopted 42 weeks as my duedate :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh god do not think tht donna! Morgan isnt engaged yet either and im in loads of pain too!


----------



## donnarobinson

Chads still free as well and I'm in pain n feel like he's gna fall out :/ cj didn't fully engage til labour so I doubt chad will. And I also no ill go over even tho I have a slight feeling he will come early Its wishfull thinking . They put me forward 5 days at my scan when I cudnt ov been pregnant 5 days b4 cuz I hadn't even had my postive ovulation test then x


----------



## blessedmomma

donna :hugs: I only went over once and was miserable. didn't have spd either. this LO is engaged, but with only a tiny bit of fluid where else would she be :(


----------



## JessesGirl29

Big hugs to all the Mommas having medical issues and feeling sore :hugs:
We're all so close! Well kind of but not really :winkwink:

After being head down for as long as I could tell two nights ago I had horrible pains and now he's shifted and I can't tell where he is anymore :shrug: my bump is even different, less out the front so maybe he's sideways. Midwife tomorrow at 9am so I'm interested in seeing what she says. Bright side for now: my crotch hurts less.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. 
My next appointment is monday with consultant and then nxt thursday with midwife she wil be doing blood tests to make sure my irons rising , I doubt it v much as I haven't been taking my iron! Naughty ino but I hate them ! :( 

I'm 35 Weeks Today! Omg ! 35 days to go ! Eekk'! X

Size of a coconut :D x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Jessegirl my bubs was oblique at my 31 week appointment and I was definitely not in as much pain as when he/she is head down. Hope your appointment with m midwife goes well xx

Donna have you thought about trying alternative iron source, you can buy spatone from Holland and Barratt ! It is liquid form so easier to digest and you get more benefit from it as your body can absorb it easier than the tablet form? I used to take it in orange juice too, to aid in the absorption, iron needs Vit C xxx
Hope your appointments go well too, and woohoo 35 weeks, although bigger than a coconut surely lol? Coconuts are quite small lol :) xx


Hope everyone else has a good day, not too much pain or any thing xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Those fruit references make me laugh. My kids thought the banana week was funny.

I hope everyone starts feeling better soon, I feel bad that there's nothing we can do to help each other than offer virtual hugs. 

Thankfully dd3 slept all night (that piriton is good stuff!!) her face is looking so much better already, still sore but not to the point of red raw. 
Ended up on the sofa at 3pm, leg cramps and generally restlessness keeping me awake so to be kind to DH I left him in bed, rather than suffer my groaning and wriggling.

MW appointment this afternoon. Just done my little sample, no problem doing those at the moment, I could pee for Britain lol. 
I dont think this LO is engaged at all, if she's head down I'll be happy though. 

I'm looking for a double/twin/tandem pushchair/buggy/stroller (whatever you may call it) 
Although dd3 is 2 she still gets tired and if its freezing cold and miserable outside I want to be able to keep her snug on the school runs. I dont want to buy new though so trawling ebay has become an obsession, but I dont really know what I want other than one in front of the other rather than side-by-side.

I hope everyone has a peaceful and good day xx


----------



## donnarobinson

thanks donna ill have to get some when I go to town because I really don't want to take the tablets I hate them ! But I also don't want to be really poorly after he's born like with cj. Ha ini I thought that . The fruits are stupid ! 

I'm getting a double my sons 2 in 3 weeks and I also like him snug when its cold and wet plus he stil naps so ino he wud get tired . I'm getting a tandam .. The hauck freerider . Its the only one I like and is one in front of each other its £240 for the double and it also turns to a single , and comes with a carseat for newborn I'm getting it in red ! U can get it cheaper 4 just the pram without carseat / foot muff etc! I like that it turns to single , its not bulky like most x


----------



## HappyHome

donnarobinson said:


> thanks donna ill have to get some when I go to town because I really don't want to take the tablets I hate them ! But I also don't want to be really poorly after he's born like with cj. Ha ini I thought that . The fruits are stupid !
> 
> I'm getting a double my sons 2 in 3 weeks and I also like him snug when its cold and wet plus he stil naps so ino he wud get tired . I'm getting a tandam .. The hauck freerider . Its the only one I like and is one in front of each other its £240 for the double and it also turns to a single , and comes with a carseat for newborn I'm getting it in red ! U can get it cheaper 4 just the pram without carseat / foot muff etc! I like that it turns to single , its not bulky like most x

Thanks, will have a look. I did see a Britax B-dual one that looked pretty nice.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I am getting a double stroller too but not until after the birth i think! Money is tight especially sone the one college i teach at just screwed me over on a class grrr but well get by!

So i decided to take my insulin pump off last night for my diabetes and go back to doing shots. I just felt so much more in control when i was preg w my dd when i was on shots. I also wasnt swollen until after delivery w her due to the shift in fluids. Anyway, i just feel more comfortable today, no swelling, etc. i wonder if it had to do w the diff insulins i use while on shots? I guess time will tell.

Nst today at 1pm at my ob/gyn then i have work tonight, fun!


----------



## Eltjuh

I can definitely recommend the hauck one - I don't have it, but I do have a travel system from Hauck and it's awesome!! I love it! Had it ever since I was pregnant with Lucas and it's still plenty good enough to use for this baby!

Lucas will be 3 in 4 weeks and he's really good with walking (usually) so I'm not getting a double buggy. He'll just have to walk! And if that causes any problems or too many aggrevations then I'll probably get a buggy board (possibly one with a seat on it) so he doesn't have to walk if he gets tired!

Plus now that hubby is working and we're coming off JSA we can possibly afford a car aswell, just a little run around, so that would make things a lot easier aswell! Just hope this agency job turns into something permanent - he's worked friday and then the whole of this week so far, probably tomorrow aswell so at the moment it's looking good, but it would be nice if he can manage to get a permanent contract! But money is looking so much better already just his wages per week will be about the amount of JSA we get every 2 weeks now! And then ofcourse you get your tax credits on top and we'll still get some housing benefits aswell! I'll be glad when I don't have to wreck my brain to figure out when we get what money and whether we need to save it till the bills come out etc!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks :) 
I'm glad u reccomend it well I was going to just make him walk but with him just turning 2 I think he wil need a pram 4 a bit and its good because it turns to single so its not like I'm stuck with a double if he wants to walk.. !

I had the silver cross 3D with cj and I love it stil got it now.
So glad things r looking up money wise hun! Its hard to struggle. 
I'm always struggling bt u get by don't u. I ordered the rest of chads things . All that I need now is my pram which I'm getting next month & my changing bag & milk.. Oh and some slippers and pjs 4 my hosp bag x


Eltjuh said:


> I can definitely recommend the hauck one - I don't have it, but I do have a travel system from Hauck and it's awesome!! I love it! Had it ever since I was pregnant with Lucas and it's still plenty good enough to use for this baby!
> 
> Lucas will be 3 in 4 weeks and he's really good with walking (usually) so I'm not getting a double buggy. He'll just have to walk! And if that causes any problems or too many aggrevations then I'll probably get a buggy board (possibly one with a seat on it) so he doesn't have to walk if he gets tired!
> 
> Plus now that hubby is working and we're coming off JSA we can possibly afford a car aswell, just a little run around, so that would make things a lot easier aswell! Just hope this agency job turns into something permanent - he's worked friday and then the whole of this week so far, probably tomorrow aswell so at the moment it's looking good, but it would be nice if he can manage to get a permanent contract! But money is looking so much better already just his wages per week will be about the amount of JSA we get every 2 weeks now! And then ofcourse you get your tax credits on top and we'll still get some housing benefits aswell! I'll be glad when I don't have to wreck my brain to figure out when we get what money and whether we need to save it till the bills come out etc!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, when I was pregnant before this one (had a mc) I was gonna be due in June last year, so Lucas would've only been 2 and 3 months or so, so was looking at getting a double buggy then aswell! I think 2 years old is probably too early to make them walk everywhere. 


I'm glad money is looking up aswell!! haha. Whilst we're on benefits I had to literally make a list of when we got what money, cause everything came in at different times of the month (JSA every 2 weeks and then child tax credits and child benefit every 4 weeks, which gradually changes over the months as to whether it comes in at the start or the end of the month, as months are just over 4 weeks) and I'd have to work out how much we'd have on what date and how much would be left after paying the bills and buying food etc. It was a real pain!! I'm so glad we're just gonna get money every week now (topped up by some benefits) - even if he'd get paid once a month it would be a lot easier cause you can see exactly how much you've got and how much you'll have left after all your bills have been paid!
It definitely was a struggle - We've been saying Lucas needs a haircut for a while now but never been able to really clear even that little amount to be able to get it done! Cause something always comes up and money just disappears! It's a good thing our new baby will basically cost nothing cause he'll be breastfed and we've got everything from Lucas still, so all we need to buy is nappies... otherwise we wouldn't have gotten pregnant!


----------



## HappyHome

Money worries are the worst thing ever. So I'm glad things are picking up for you.

Had my MW appointment, it was the most disappointing one yet! Actually I'm pretty p!ssed off about it. 
I havent felt 100%, had a lot more dampness and cramping in the last two days plus back ache. Generally I'm a bit worried that I may go into labour early (dd2 was 3 wks early). She's written on my notes....._" Well but tired and fed up"_ 
On the plus side baby is measuring right, is head down still and generally seems well as far as she could tell. My bp was ok (a little low but alright for me) and NAD in my sample.
I wasnt tired and fed up, but reading that I am now.
Another appointment in 2 weeks, but scan before that.

Sorry to be a dilly downer but it wasnt the support I needed.


----------



## HappyHome

Any of you use the Money Saving Expert forum?


----------



## Eltjuh

I love the money saving expert pages! At least you know they're pretty reliable as it's a website by Martin Lewis! He seems to know what he's talking about when it comes to money (I watch him on This Morning aswell). 
And the forums tend to be pretty good, though I only go on there via google, when I search for something.


----------



## donnarobinson

Ella I totally agree, I get my income support , tax creds and child benefit all at diff times and its hard working everything out . I'm thankfull for the help don't get me wrong .. But it would be nice to see what I'd have left and not have to worry. I have to write things down to and work out things. I did my shopping this morning ! Cost me £120 bt that was with nappies and stuff but now I don't have much left ! I've got gas and electric tho and food in.. Taking cj for a hair cut 2moz and I'll be pretty much broke ! Bt we have the main things.. X


----------



## HappyHome

We shop at aldi and Iceland, we spend around £90-£100 a week, that's for 2 adults, 3x 12yo, 7yo, 2yo in nappies and a tortoise (cant forget her lol) 
DH is a super shopper, so much better at it than I am. Menu planning has definitely helped. 
We're thinking with milk (£9 a tin) and nappies (£4 a pack) shopping will still be in a decent range (I hope)


----------



## azure girl

Money! It is always a stressor, isn't it ladies? For example, DH's paycheck is over 3 weeks late and was mailed locally on the 15th, but we're pretty sure it is lost in the mail :( The university won't issue a stop payment until it is 10 days late, so we have to wait until Monday for them to pay DH since the 25th is a Saturday. All I have to say is I am glad I keep a good amount of food in our apartment! The upside is that we should be able to use some of his January paycheck on baby items since I have been hardcore budgeting this month! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry if your seeing this 2xs but amnio is set for feb 17th, c section the 18th/19th..shooting for the 19th its my mommies b day! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I shop at Asda - home delivery (cause we don't have a car) and we buy a whole months worth in one go. I tend to spend around £180 for a whole month! We sometimes need some top ups (like bread or drinks or something) but I thin £180 a month for the 3 of us is pretty good! I managed to do it for £150 this month! Though I didn't get any nappies, cause Lucas is only wearing 1 or 2 a day now that he's potty training. 
Which is also a great help with money, cause this way we're basically swapping Lucas' nappies for baby's nappies. And ofcourse we'll get an extra £50 a month for child benefit so that would more than cover the nappies (and milk if we need it)

It's funny cause I see that Aldi advert on tv, about swapping to Aldi and people saving like £180 a month or something and I was like: so if we swap we'd get our shopping for free :haha:


----------



## Eltjuh

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Sorry if your seeing this 2xs but amnio is set for feb 17th, c section the 18th/19th..shooting for the 19th its my mommies b day! :)

Wow only 4 weeks!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Freaking out about money over here too. Waiting to start mat leave and OH is still job searching. We're fine right now but it will be super tight when we drop down to 50% of my pay......ahh well We'll handle it and get through...

Midwife went well, baby is still head down! His butt is just majorly poking out front and his back is facing out so she recommend I spend some time leaned over things into e next couple of weeks to prevent back labour. 

Took the day off work because I found out last night my older sister (only 34) has been receiving radiation for thyroid cancer since September and didn't tell me because she didn't want me to stress out while pregnant but she's found out its gone from her thyroid but in her lymph nodes. Now she has to have chemo. She got three boys (9, 5 and 3) and is a single Mom and wants me and OH to get custody if anything happens so you can imagine the past 24 hours I've had. Pretty numb right now and wasn't prepared to go in to work today.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry to hear jesses girl :(. Hopefully the chemo helps! Prayers coming your way!


----------



## donnarobinson

I shop at asda2 and have it delievered . But I have tried tesco a few times because u get £15 of ur 1st shop with them and I ordered from morrisons today. Don't normally spend as much as we did . But had a bit extra so fort why not. 
Nappies cost. Aforntune . ! My son won't even sit on his potty we go thru loads x 
Aww nikki not long at all! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Big hugs jessesgirl x. X hope the chemo works hun x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Jessesgirl so sorry to hear about your sister, you are all in my thoughts xx hugs hun xx

Nikki woohoo nearly baby time!!

Xxx
I am off to try and get an hour sleep before my son wakens up again, he is full of the cold. Keeps waking up screaming because his cough is irritating his throat, or his nose is running or he is just feeling mistake. Poor wee tyke!! Night night ladies xx


----------



## blessedmomma

nikki- almost there! nice to have a date in mind :)

jesses- so very sorry to hear big :hugs:

hope all the money troubles get better ladies!!! 

donna- hope your LO gets better fast.

happyhome- sorry you had such a crap apt :(

the double strollers come in such great use with more than one LO. we have 2 doubles. one is bigger and is a jogging stroller. the other is more like an umbrella stroller, but for two. they both have their own uses. glad we have them


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

i was off sick the past 2 days due to my back hurting so much and me struggling to breath ... so I went to see a midwife yesterday for a massage and she reckons I have a giant baby with long legs and that my baby will come earlier

baby is head down and was almost engaged as she says ... I have to admit I have been walking alot lately and when I go for number 2 (Im not constipated) I can feel pressure on my vagina so she kind of moved the baby up 

she also said to rest as much as I can ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur lil ones better soon donna and hope u got some sleep. Blessed baby rest as much as u can x :)


----------



## HappyHome

We really need some cheerful news here dont we.
Doesnt look like I can offer any though.

If anyone wants to argue I'm around, I am in the foulest mood ever! I'm not normally snappy and short tempered but whoa! today I've just woke up like a monster. Its awful, yesterday I was ok (bar the MW appointment) and now its flipped :muaha:
I dont like it.

Kids at dd2's school are coming down with some stomach bug, I asked her to bring me home pictures not sickness if possible :sick:

How is everyone?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm the opposite... I was not in a good mood yesterday. Thought I'd take my son to see a nursery before we went to my midwife appointment.... He took forever to walk there and then when we got to the school which had the nursery in it I went into the office hoping someone would tell me where to go but the ladies in the office just SAT there chatting to each other.....they looked at me once or twice but didn't do anything... So I decided to leave. My poor boy got upset cause ofcourse he'd seen all the toys outside and wanted to play! Kept crying on the way to the midwife and I was like: well what do you want me to do? It's not my fault they don't know how to do their job and then he didn't want to go the way we had to go, he wanted to go the other way... Seriously tested my patience!!! We got to the midwife just in time, cause a walk that was supposed to take 5-10 minutes took us at least 20!!! And then it took us forever to get back home after the midwife. We left the house at 10am, got back around 12pm when we should've been back by 11.20 easily! :dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks DonnaR will do


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Trying to be positive here too lol.... Hey at least its friday right?

What does spd feel like? I got home from work last night and my whole pelvis was just aching in pain, somewhat into my thigh area too, it was weird. Had a hard time sleeping bc of it too!


----------



## wavescrash

That's essentially what SPD feels like :( my pelvis feels like it's going to shatter, agony if I separate my legs too far apart, aching pubic bone admit aches down into the inside of my thighs. Sometimes it feels like a horse kicked you in the crotch lol


----------



## Eltjuh

I only get aching hips at night... It feels like I've slept on the floor all night!


----------



## wannabubba#4

My SPD is like wavescrwsh says generally.
My Pubic bone feels like it is getting torn apart, ranges from burning sensation, sharp shooting pains and general ache. I get sore hips which click and feel out of place often, and inner thighs have shooting pains. It feels exactly how I would imagine getting kicked hard in the crotch would feel and at times it feels like my insides are trying to fall out lol. 
I can no longer lift my legs more than a few inches without seering pain in my symphis pubis, can physically not cross my legs even if I wanted to and we'll basically it is just constant pain and not much fun. Hope you are not suffering too much Nikki, and big hugs to everyone who is. xxx

I just thank goodness it is mainly pregnancy related and will be better after the birth. However I was still on crutches after Dawson was born and never really felt 'normal' until he was about six weeks. This is unusual I think though, generally the pain goes after you have had the baby. I had to attend further physio post natally for mine :)


----------



## wavescrash

wannabubba#4 said:


> My SPD is like wavescrwsh says generally.
> My Pubic bone feels like it is getting torn apart, ranges from burning sensation, sharp shooting pains and general ache. I get sore hips which click and feel out of place often, and inner thighs have shooting pains. It feels exactly how I would imagine getting kicked hard in the crotch would feel and at times it feels like my insides are trying to fall out lol.
> I can no longer lift my legs more than a few inches without seering pain in my symphis pubis, can physically not cross my legs even if I wanted to and we'll basically it is just constant pain and not much fun. Hope you are not suffering too much Nikki, and big hugs to everyone who is. xxx
> 
> I just thank goodness it is mainly pregnancy related and will be better after the birth. However I was still on crutches after Dawson was born and never really felt 'normal' until he was about six weeks. This is unusual I think though, generally the pain goes after you have had the baby. I had to attend further physio post natally for mine :)

Yep everything she described, I feel too. It's horrible lol. The biggest downside is if you get it with one pregnancy, you're almost guaranteed to get it in each pregnancy afterward and they say it'll be worse each time (this time is definitely worse than my last pregnancy.)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Well thankfully its my last pregnancy lol

I heard the clicking alllll night everytime i turned sides :/. My mil invited me n baby out to lunch today and it was such a nice gesture since she knows i dont leave the house often now (since i only leave to go to doctors and work) and my god i cant even leave the house :*(. The pain is exactly as u said.... Just one more thing to add to the list...


----------



## Avas_mum

I am in the same boat as you ladies...it is so sore, even small things like getting changed in the morning. I have to sit on the side of the bed to get pants on :blush: as it hurts too much to lift my leg up. I have actually bought my Parental leave forward because of it...next week is my last week of work for a year and boy I am happy about that it is such a relief :happydance:

I am having the worst sleeps now also...I feel well prepared for a new born in fact I would prob get more sleep with a newborn :sleep:

Hope you are all keeping well ladies...I am painting this weekend finishing chest of Drawers for Max's room. I will post a photo when finished.

Also found such a bargain for a pushchair. I got it for $100 secondhand in good condition when they are normally $400-$500nzd. And it has reversable handle which is exactly what I wanted, so happy right now Excuse the mess in the background these are the photos they posted online for the auction.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I also said ill sleep more w a newborn lol


----------



## waiting4damon

Sounds like many of us are starting to have medical issues...makes me feel a little more normal.

At my OB appointment on Wednesday I told my doctor that I had been short of breath increasingly at work with a resting heart rate in the 140s-160s at times-taken while standing still in the hallway at work. (As a reminder, I am a hospital nurse with 6 patients per shift, I work 0700-1900 full time and I am on my feet essentially the entirety of those 12 hour shifts)

I told him my symptoms thinking that he would say that such a thing was just normal in the third trimester---but he said "I am going to write you a letter today saying that you are not to return to work. " He thinks I am experiencing a heart rhythm called PSVT which can be dangerous for me and baby; and will continue to happen with the high exertion level of my job.

Therefore, I am currently jumping through legal hoops trying to get short term disability approved--as I was previously going to start maternity leave at 38 weeks.
Ugh, its stressful. If they dont approve my doctors reason for short term disability, I will have to return to work by the end of the upcoming week; like it or not, safe or not.

Time will tell.

Nikki--Have you definitely chosen a c-section then??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry ur not feeling well either damon! 

Yes were def having a c section!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was putting my son down in his cot wen I got the worst pain in my back and cudnt stand back up. Now I can barely walk , :( I was in tears.. I can't stand up from sitting . Oh has to get me up. I don't no what I've done but I dread cj wakin up 2nite I cnt bend ova that cot x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Can your oh help you?


----------



## blessedmomma

Avas_mum- that is a lovely stroller and a great price!

waiting4damon- hope they take you off for good! :hugs:

donna r- hope you haven't hurt yourself too bad :nope:

I def sleep better with a newborn than heavily pregnant.
and have to agree with everything about spd. I have to keep my knees together when turning over in bed. cant be standing when I get dressed. pelvis feels like its splitting and my hips/back constantly pop and crackle. def feels like I got kicked by a horse


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. I slept ok til 5 and haven't been bk2 sleep since my son woke at 5.15 n was unsettled we got up at half 6 . My backs stil sore. Its a bit better tho bt stil finding it hard to walk. Dno y I cud of done .. Worried I wuda hurt chad but he's stil moving so I'm sure he's fine x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls. I slept ok til 5 and haven't been bk2 sleep since my son woke at 5.15 n was unsettled we got up at half 6 . My backs stil sore. Its a bit better tho bt stil finding it hard to walk. Dno y I cud of done .. Worried I wuda hurt chad but he's stil moving so I'm sure he's fine x

Chad will be fine hun, it is us that suffer the complaints of back ache pelvic ache etc but that's not affecting baby, he is swimming away oblivious lol xx

Hope the pain is better as the day goes on. :hugs:

How is everyone else today? 

I am hoping to get the pool up for a trial this weekend yay!! If I can get hubby to stop decorating / class in for a bit lol.... Never thought I would say that haha. He is now deep cleaning the carpets:shrug: thank fully we don't have too many, as we have hard wood flooring hall living room, and tiles kitchen and bathroom lol 

Xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks donna. :) 
I need to decorate my front room but waiitng on my walls bein re plastered there taking ages to come to do it . My backs eased a bit but stil sore! :( I've got so much cleaning to do as well . X 
The crib bedding come today and the rest of my hospital bag stuff x


----------



## Avas_mum

I have a busy day today.... Going into town to get DD school uniform today and stationary as they are about to start back after school holidays. Then heading over to FIL place for his birthday lunch. Picking up new pram in afternoon and finishing Max's chest of drawers (nearly done). Making me :sleep: just thinking about it. 

Hope your back starts to get better! I am having the worst sleeps still...woke up last night choking on acid reflux an could not get rid of it :sick:

Last week of work coming up for me so looking forward to that. They are having leaving drinks and nibbles for me and then I have my friends putting on baby shower on Sunday. :happydance:

On another note has anyone tried any form of aqua fitness? I am thinking of starting that as I can no longer go on walks with the SPD... it is too painful.

Hope you are all having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Avas_mum said:


> I have a busy day today.... Going into town to get DD school uniform today and stationary as they are about to start back after school holidays. Then heading over to FIL place for his birthday lunch. Picking up new pram in afternoon and finishing Max's chest of drawers (nearly done). Making me :sleep: just thinking about it.
> 
> Hope your back starts to get better! I am having the worst sleeps still...woke up last night choking on acid reflux an could not get rid of it :sick:
> 
> Last week of work coming up for me so looking forward to that. They are having leaving drinks and nibbles for me and then I have my friends putting on baby shower on Sunday. :happydance:
> 
> On another note has anyone tried any form of aqua fitness? I am thinking of starting that as I can no longer go on walks with the SPD... it is too painful.
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend :hugs:

I started aquanatal classes two weeks ago and I love the feeling of being in the water, first week I took it nice and easy and felt fine afterwards (well as you know, sore with SPD but not any worse or better) . last week I over done it I think, was really in a lot of pain that evening and the next day too. I am going back this week though because I feel that the benefit of keeping active out weighs the pain; and tbh I have the pain any way. My muscles were so weak for labouring last time and after baby was born it took me ages to build up any exercise tolerance at all, so I am desperate to prevent that, even a little bit this time. Plus I am hoping that baby will be in a more optimal position and possibly not be two weeks late this time too lol xxx

Will see how it goes on Monday lol, maybe need to take it a bit easier this week tho

Xxx


----------



## auntiesarah25

Hello everyone - I'm a bit slow in joining :blush:
I"m due the 25th. DF and I are hoping for a 4/1 delivery just because it would be fun to prank LO when she gets older :haha:
My older sister has a knack for guessing due dates quite accurately and says she would expect me to deliver about 2 weeks early. I'm not sure how I feel about that. As of right now we aren't ready so it's overwhelming to think of losing 2 weeks of prep! I'm sure by time March rolls around I'll be saying differently.


----------



## Eltjuh

Welcome auntiesarah!! 
Took me a little while to figure out what you meant by 4/1 delivery :haha: We write our dates the other way around in the UK so I was like: wth is a 4/1 delivery?? And then realised it was a date :dohh: 

I've been having this feeling that this baby is gonna be early, but it's probably wishful thinking as no one in my family was ever born early (all late, as far as I'm aware, be it by 1 day or 14, still late!)


----------



## donnarobinson

Ella I also have a feeling chad will be early but I think that's wishfull thinking too. He's gna be stubborn just like his brother I no it lol.. 
So I've been up since 5am again! Since cj has decided that's the time he wants to get up again lately :( x


----------



## donnarobinson

I tired the crib bedding on yday. Didn't keep it on as I'm going to wash it and put it on just b4 he's here..
But it looks cute. Looks big on pic as I didn't tie it on x
 



Attached Files:







chads%20crib%20xx.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 10









chads%20crib%20x.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw that's cute! Love the crib!! 
Is he gonna go straight in there or are you having him in a moses basket first??


----------



## donnarobinson

:) thanks . Straight in there I think.. :/ I don't no . I've got a moses basket 2 I was going to keep that downstairs 4 the day and the crib upstairs, can they go straight into a crib. Cj was in a moses basket but cuz he was big he wasn't in it long x


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> :) thanks . Straight in there I think.. :/ I don't no . I've got a moses basket 2 I was going to keep that downstairs 4 the day and the crib upstairs, can they go straight into a crib. Cj was in a moses basket but cuz he was big he wasn't in it long x

Yeah ofcourse they can go straight in a crib! They can go straight in a cot if you want to.... Lucas was only in his moses basket for about 6-8 weeks I think! Then I put the cot next to our bed, cause we had plenty of space there. Won't be able to do that here, but we've got one of those angelcare monitors, with a sensor pad and the baby's room is just next to ours so I'll probably be ok with him being in there from early on if he's only in the moses basket for a couple of weeks like Lucas. Lucas just got too big, he didn't like to be in a tight space.
I could put our cot in our bedroom at the end of our bed I guess if I have to. But we'll see about that when we need to! haha 
I think it's perfectly fine to have a moses basket for downstairs and the crib upstairs!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh I think they out grow the baskets so quick. Cj hated his after a bit, cjs stil in his cot I need to get him into his bed . Its all set up I just aint come round to doing it . I'm dreading the putting him back. Bt wil have to do it b4 chad needs cot . Cj hated his cot at 1st so we had him in the travel cot in our room, he loved it .. Bt my new house our room is small and doubt wed have room4 a cot in thre either so hope he likes the crib x


----------



## geekiemama

donna - cute crib!

We have ours but haven't assembled it yet. We have to move across the country 2 months after baby is born, so we might wait till after the move. In the meantime we've been considering other options for our boy to sleep in. You may think I'm silly, but this is the first I've heard of the moses basket!


----------



## HappyHome

How's your back now Donna? 

According to my notes I have put on 3kg since my 8wk appointment. That doesn't seem right to me....
Had a big globby clear lump of discharge this morning, reminded me of a jellyfish lol 
Is that likely to be some kind of plug? I wasn't sure as I've never noticed it in previous pregnancits.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Gemma I lost clear/ yellowy plug least pregnancy too, it does replace it self though and unless it is bloody or pink then it tends to not mean much, my son being two weeks late lol.

Donna your crib is lovely. I had one for the last four babies but they never used them lol, ended up in with me so this time I have my Moses basket and that it's it. Only because I sold it after Dawson was born and am not buying another one to sit unused haha. I had my Moses basket down stairs and crib upstairs too :)

Washed all my nappies and bedding today, going to get the Moses basket set up in my room once all dry. And hubby had promised we will do pool trial today, he got side tracked yesterday grrrrr mainly sleeping on the sofa and then visiting friends grrrr. 

I have toothache today, dentist for me tomorrow, think another filling had fallen out :( second one since being pregnant if it is the case!!!


Hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Welcome auntiesarah:flower:
Cute crib Donna!

Last night I slept better than I have in awhile due to discovering a 'trick'. Rolling over in bed has been sooo painful for me! Honestly the most painful thing I do in a day. My one hip will pop and it's agony the entire time going left to right or vice versa. Well last night I had a pillow between my thighs and knees (which I've always done) but when I rolled over I squeezed a little and rolled with the pillow :thumbup: somehow that stabilized my pelvis and rolling over didn't hurt so I woke up way less and slept so much better. (Maybe everyone's doing this already?) 

I was able to wake up this morning and just enjoy the little baby kicking like crazy in my belly and try to soak up my pregnancy moment because I know it will be over before I know it. :cry:


----------



## HappyHome

I had read it regenerates. My last 2 labours started after big blood losses.
I need a filling re-done, where I had root canal treatment last year, dentist won't touch me til after baby is here so I'm hoping on my teeth aren't suffering too much. 
We haven't got a crib/basket this time, though I am wondering if it's a good idea or not.

DH won a jane powertwin on eBay, I knew nothing about it. For £60 it's not immaculate and we still need a rain cover but it does look good and seeing as I don't think dd3 will be in it too much I think it's a bargain.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

34 weeks today! 3 weeks to go! Pain in ribs is unbearable, swelling is plain awful, my back n hips feel like they are gunna break and im a complete crab ass today :(. 


Love the crib!!


----------



## donnarobinson

My backs much better today hun thanks ! 

Not long now nikki! ! Exciting ! 
Cj slept in with me from about 12 weeks to 8 months to then he went in his cot never had no trouble getting him in there x


----------



## Avas_mum

Love the crib!

Had the worst sleep again last night this is becoming the norm now. I cant wait till our nursery is all all done. We have a bassinet for Max and he will sleep in that for about 6 weeks and then we will pop him in his cot to sleep in the nursery.

Good to hear that the aqua classes seem to help for you. I will start off lightly I think and just go to the 2 classes per week, so I dont over do it.

Ughh off to work now I just want to sleep :sleep:...Nikki I am also in a bad mood today!

Wont be long till we have a labour spotting thread...cant wait x


----------



## J_Lynn

That crib is adorable :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

hope everyone had a good weekend

mine went by just too quickly ...

I have been having more and more pressure in my pelvis and vagina and i think I probably pee like 100 times a day LOL ... sleep is only but a dream for me at this stage as i wake up 5-6 times to pee and cant fall back to sleep as easily ... I have also started swelling ... my feet, hands, and face lol I look like a pumpkin with arms and legs ... 

i had the most horrific shooting pains in my crotch yesterday when i got up from the couch to go and pee i had to slowly sit down again and catch my breathe 

I had my babyshower on Friday at work and I got so many things in 3-6 months, a first aid kit and a giftcard ... my DH and I decided to get a campcot for our baby with the giftcard ... we are kind of ready to have this baby now as my DH washed all the stuff out on Saturday and set up the campcot etc ... only thing now is our hospital bags ... 

Can someone please give me a guideline as to what I need to pack ... I will be in hospital for 2 days ...


----------



## donnarobinson

This is what I've packed ...

Notes
Breast Pads
Maternity Pads 
Pants & Disposable Ones 
Pjs - 
Shampoo & Conditioner - Toothpaste & Toothbrush - Towel -
Hairbrush -
Bobbles - 
Charger 
Snacks
Clothes 2 Come Home In Slippers 


For Chad
Vests x4 
Babygrows x4 
Pack Of Nappies,
Wipes,
Milk, 
Mittens, 
Hat, 
Snow Suit,
Blanket,
Carseat

I've probz missed somehting aswell tho x 

Consultant today x


----------



## donnarobinson

Just realised I'm on the last block ! :D whoopp x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna woohoo, that means last block for me tomorrow yay. Into the nine month and home straight we come!!!

Cannot wait to be holding my new son or daughter and finding out which we have xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino so exciting donna. I can't wait to find out what u have ! :) I can't wait4 chad to be here now .. :) x


----------



## HappyHome

Morning all (time zone depending) 
Back to the usual routine, where does the weekend go? 

Not a lot of sleep here either, it was either waking up to pee, baby Jessica not liking my position or the horrible damp feeling (feels like when you get your period, yuck) 

Wiping is producing either clear sticky or creamy white stuff, (again yuck) feels like the ttc symptom spotting all over again.

I saw on the February labour watch thread some there have had their little ones, really brings it home it'll be my turn soon. Eeeek.


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Donna R

Whoo hoo ladies last blocks for u guys ... we have come a long way ... I cant wait anymore


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino its so exciting ! :) can't believe how fast its gone x


----------



## HappyHome

Does anyone have any appointments this week to be looking forward to (or perhaps dreading)


----------



## donnarobinson

I've got the consultant today and midwife on thursday nothing exciting lol x


----------



## HappyHome

That's something though, you never know what they might say to you.


----------



## Eltjuh

I've got my next appointment next week at 36 weeks. 

Can't wait to hold my baby!!! It's so exciting, and kinda scary aswell, as we'll suddenly have 2 kids then.... 
Just wish time would hurry up! 

Oh well, 3 weeks till my parents come over to England, and till Lucas' 3rd birthday. And then it's just 2 weeks to go!!


----------



## donnarobinson

So I seen my consultant , feel slightly better now.. 

I didn't no that cj was back to back in labour and he said that's why it was so long and bad.. I lost 800mls of blood and can't have water because I need to have an iv line incase it happens again. He reckons baby wil be 9/10lb.. And that ill have an easier time . I hope so ! X

I've to have a sweep at 40 weeks and 40+4 and inducded at 40+10 if he's not here by then x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Almost there ladies!!!!! 
I'm getting so excited about holding my baby and I seriously am getting so excited to see what he looks like!!!! :baby:

As a FTM I have no idea what to expect for anything but I'm ready for the roller coaster. Will he come early? Late? Have hair? Be bald? A big baby or small? Will I be able to go natural or scream for drugs. What will contractions feel like? What will it feel like to put a car seat with a baby in it in my car? Will my waters break? Will I have a calm cool collected baby or a colic screamer? Will I survive those first couple of months....

Rocking my baby to sleep, taking in that sweet baby smell.....:cloud9:


----------



## Blessedbaby

my next appt is only next week but I have something to sort out this week

next week I have my appointment and a farewell party for one of our managers to look forward to and that other week i have the start of maternity leave to look forward to so I will focus on that


----------



## Blessedbaby

love the name Jesse and just wanted to say our room smells like baby with all the toiletries and clothes ... I really cant wait


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Im so excited for all u first time mommies! I truly am! Its all so amazing and beautiful ( well not everything but u know what imean!)... Ur whole life is going to change, in a good way :)

I have a non stress test today and meeting with doctor. Does anyone else drink loads but not pee anything? And im not just talking here n there but all the time? I just dont pee but trickles. It worries me esp w the swelling i have but my blood pressure is always great!


----------



## wavescrash

I've had peeing issues periodically (a few days in a row) but I think it's just the way baby's laying at the time, blocking the flow.


----------



## wavescrash

HappyHome said:


> Does anyone have any appointments this week to be looking forward to (or perhaps dreading)

I have an appointment with my OB Thursday. Just a regular bi-weekly appt.


----------



## HappyHome

The pee thing is annoying, I drink normally (I think) but the need to pee is frequent but when I go there isnt much coming out. No wonder we're getting through toilet roll quicker these days lol
Good luck for the appointments ladies.
I'm free until next monday when I go for my placenta site scan and then MW on Thursday (and that better be more positive than last time, in fact a different MW would be even better)

I'm excited and worried about baby jessica's arrival. I cant wait to add her to our family but I do worry about coping, dd3 is a little devil at time and if they others are all having bad days its pretty much a nightmare. 
I say that but I love the times we are all together, having a larger family than most (so it seems) is good for me, being on the go, having things to do. 
The weirdest thing is I just dont feel that Jessica could be our last..... though quote me that in about 3 months!!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg im done at 2 girls lol....


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm one of 6 Happyhome! :) I like having a big family, but I wouldn't be able to do it myself! 1 can be hard work at times, though it's getting easier now he's getting older as it's easier to ignore tantrums etc. 2 will be fun! Glad they have a 3 year age gap though! 
Would possibly like a 3rd, maybe a 4th (shhh don't tell hubby!! :winkwink:) 
Hubby always said 2, but he has mentioned a 3rd before, so far we've just decided to see how it goes with 2 first and then decide! I've always said I wanted 3 at least! And I like being pregnant so that's not a problem! :)

Don't know how you deal with so many kids though, always wonder how my parents did it with 6.... and my grandma, she had 6 too! And my great grandma had 14!!!! :saywhat:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm from a family of 6 to. I'm the eldest of 3 girls and 3 boys . ! 
My mom was one of 5 .. 

I don't want a huge family tho. I'm done at 2 .. Altho I can't 100 percent say I'd never have another . My oh said he wud like one more in a few years. So who knows . I fort I only wanted 1 until cj was born.. 

So what's to say I won't want another lol. 
But I am happy with my 2 and I don't want anymore as of yet lol would love a girl tho x but my aunts got 5 boys, just goes to show u don't always get what u want ha x


----------



## geekiemama

I'm like you donna, I think I'm done at 2! It'd be great to have a boy and a girl. I just don't know when we'll be financially able to have another child. The military is covering our prenatal expenses for our first. 

I sure need a break after this one, though! I just don't see how we can keep the age gap from getting too big. It might be a while before our next.


----------



## wavescrash

I initially wanted like 6 or 7 kids but this is #3 and I don't think my body can handle another pregnancy. I'd be too miserable the entire time and it's not fair to myself or my current kids to go through 9-10 months of misery every couple years so they can have more siblings lol.

I think 3 will be a good amount (all 3 girls nonetheless) and then OH & I can reevaluate several years down the road. Particularly when we're in a better financial situation.


----------



## Eltjuh

I'd definitely want to have another 3 year age gap IF we do have another.... cause they get easier to deal with when they're older. Can't imagine having 2 under 2. I always wanted a 2 year age gap but seeing a friend go through terrible twos with her daughter and a baby at the same time seemed quite hard so kinda glad about our 3 year age gap!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm terrifed ! Lol. 

Cj can be a handful and throws some right tantrums now but then its gna be lovely watching them grow and play 2gta. I'm so excited now ! Jus want him here! Even a little less scared about labour avin seen my consultant .. Stils scared bt not petrified ! I've done it once right ! Lol x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Baby passed the nst today w no problems! Woohoo

But im spilling protein and swelling and not peeing a large amount so im doing a 24 hour urine til tomorrow. Should have results by my thursday appointment... My blood pressure is good though so thats a plus!


----------



## ruby83

Well, I have spend the night in hospital and am on bed rest after losing my mucus plug and having severe back pain over the weekend. Baby has been monitored on ECG and is all good. Had a steriod injection yesterday and another in an half hour to try help develop his lungs as they think he will come early.

Had an internal yesterday also, and am 1cm dialated and my cervix is thinning. They are hoping bed rest will keep him in another week.

I had a visit from Pediatrician yesterday who said babies born at 34-35 weeks do really well, just is likely that he would have to stay in hospital for a while. Which obviously don't want! PLease stay in for a bit longer bub!!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## wavescrash

Eltjuh said:


> I'd definitely want to have another 3 year age gap IF we do have another.... cause they get easier to deal with when they're older. Can't imagine having 2 under 2. I always wanted a 2 year age gap but seeing a friend go through terrible twos with her daughter and a baby at the same time seemed quite hard so kinda glad about our 3 year age gap!

My daughter will turn 2 a month and a half after this baby is born and I'm dreading it for the first year but I'm going to be happy having them close in age once they're a little older lol.



ruby83 said:


> Well, I have spend the night in hospital and am on bed rest after losing my mucus plug and having severe back pain over the weekend. Baby has been monitored on ECG and is all good. Had a steriod injection yesterday and another in an half hour to try help develop his lungs as they think he will come early.
> 
> Had an internal yesterday also, and am 1cm dialated and my cervix is thinning. They are hoping bed rest will keep him in another week.
> 
> I had a visit from Pediatrician yesterday who said babies born at 34-35 weeks do really well, just is likely that he would have to stay in hospital for a while. Which obviously don't want! PLease stay in for a bit longer bub!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx

Good luck! My friend was admitted to the hospital for preeclampsia at 33+4 and induced at 33+6, had her baby 34+2 and he only had to stay in the hospital a little less than a week. So if your babe decides to come early, you should have a pretty good outcome :) Good luck.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Awe sorry to hear thats all happening but yes bubs will do just fine right now! Keping u all in my thoughts and prayers! Keep us updated ruby!


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'd like to have two and be done. It could actually be because I grew up as a middle child and didn't enjoy it too much. My older sister seemed to get attention from having to go through things 'first' having insane tantrums throughout life and my Mom definitely spent time enjoying every moment of my little sister's life because she was the 'baby'. I always just kind of felt like I was... there. I feel strongly enough about it that I'd tie my tubes after two. My youngest sister was a suprise and even though I love her I always felt like life would have been better if my Mom was just handling two. 

**My Mom's functioning alcoholic and was throughout our childhood so I used to even be a kid and think to myself 'Mom, why would you go for three?' Everyone bows down to her even today and my sisters both went through their own addictions (heroin and alcohol) and came out better and I was just kind of that child that followed the rules and had major anxiety and self esteem issues**

My Mom also couldn't handle the stress of more than one child at home so she always had us four years apart. Too large of a gap in my mind. My sisters were my 'friends' growing up (kind of) but we were never in the same stage of life at all. :shrug:

Everyone I know that is a sibling group of two is so close and so happy. My OH has one other brother and they love each other to pieces, all my friends that have one sibling love each other to pieces and are so close. If everything goes well with Wesley I'd love to go back long enough to qualify for mat leave again and then have another baby and be done. 

We'll see :winkwink:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

I need some SLEEP :sleep: ... OMW I have been up since 3am and only fell back to sleep at 4.30am to wake up at 5.30am again for work ... :nope::growlmad:

I have some very sore movements since yesterday ... but I dont think I have low fluid or am leaking fluid ... I just know I can feel the movements more now and this baby is very active and hurting mommy ... please tell me this is normal? :wacko::shrug:

thinking of u Ruby :hugs:

Im hoping my DH agrees that we are done ... he has a boy and so do I ... and now we having a baby together ... so I think 3 kids are enough ... he however said we will speak about it but it sounds to me like he wants more ... they are 7 kids


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi everyone! 

I haven't checked-in in a little while so I thought I'd drop on in and see how everyone is doing. 

I have developed SPD too quite badly. The cartlidge in my pelvis has torn with the separation of my pelvic bones and is causing me a lot of pain. I am going to physio three times weekly at the hospital and they have scheduled me for an induction on 25 February. I am to be admitted the night before for gels on 24 February.

Baby's head is engaged 3/5 and is doing really well. Can't wait to finally meet her!

Hope the final few weeks of pregnancy goes well for everyone.

xx Jonesbaby


----------



## Avas_mum

Hey ladies

Thinking of you Ruby hope bub stays in for bit longer but Im sure it'll be fine if not. 

Good news Nikki! 

I got through my busy weekend... dd all ready to head back to school next week, so looking forward to that! Hopefully ill be able to go back to sleep while she is at school if I have sleepless nights. 

I finally finished the drawers for the nursery so thought i would post some photos im so glad with how they have turned out.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok ruby , 

This thread is 7 months old today. Wow ! 
So ill be inducded march the 9th if babys not here by then! Really hope he is tho but I doubt it lol. ! 
I'm tired . My son just won't go bk2 sleep once he wakes come 5/ half 5 he's never been like this b4 ! So dno y now! I'm sure he can sense baby and is acting up! 
I really hope it stops soon. Cuz I'll be a zombie when chads born x so excited now tho. Chads not even engaged slightly , he's stil free altho my consultant wrote in my notes 4/5ths. Bt said he was free. So did midwife. Cj was only 3/5ths wen I was in labour tho. X


----------



## Eltjuh

ruby83 said:


> Well, I have spend the night in hospital and am on bed rest after losing my mucus plug and having severe back pain over the weekend. Baby has been monitored on ECG and is all good. Had a steriod injection yesterday and another in an half hour to try help develop his lungs as they think he will come early.
> 
> Had an internal yesterday also, and am 1cm dialated and my cervix is thinning. They are hoping bed rest will keep him in another week.
> 
> I had a visit from Pediatrician yesterday who said babies born at 34-35 weeks do really well, just is likely that he would have to stay in hospital for a while. Which obviously don't want! PLease stay in for a bit longer bub!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxx


Ahw sorry to hear you're in hospital!! Hope baby will stay in there a little longer! Looks like you might be the first of the group to have your March monkey!! 
I guess at least it's a good thing you made it to 34/35 weeks so you know baby will probably be fine and hopefully doesn't need to stay in hospital for too long!! :hugs: 
Keep us updated if you can!! :flower:



Didn't have a great night last night! Hubby and I went upstairs at 9.45ish to go to bed as we were both tired and hubby had a bad migraine so he had to go lay down in a dark room. Well, we didn't go to sleep until about 1am (if not later!) cause his migraine was so bad he was shaking, couldn't lay still, felt sick and kept going hot and cold! He was breathing funny aswell cause it hurt so much! He's been suffering with migraines since he was about 16, but I've never seen him this bad before - 1 time came close, but not THIS bad. The gp put him on beta blockers, which slow his heartrate down as to lower the pressure in his head, to prevent him getting so many headaches - he usually has one (almost) every day! And those meds seem to be working since they upped the dosage, though last night they clearly didn't! 
I just sat there massaging his head and his neck. After a while we decided to try to go to sleep as his headache eased off a little but after I'd been asleep for about half an hour, maybe 45 minutes I woke up to him being in a lot of pain again - it was so bad he was crying!!! So I rang NHS-direct, they got an out of hours doctor to ring us, which wasn't until about 1am and he didn't do much to be honest. And we couldn't go to A&E either as we don't have a car, didn't have any money for a taxi and the hospital is 3 miles away, and ofcourse we've got Lucas who was sleeping! :dohh:
So long night for me, but hopefully hubby will feel better today!! Guess my whole family will be napping this afternoon! :winkwink:


----------



## HappyHome

Wow, so much going on with everyone. 
I'm beginning to think quite a few of us will have February Flowers now. 
I hope all babies and Mums are doing well xx

I'm decided to have a lazy day today, not going to obsess too much about the cleaning etc. Just do the basics and then chill out.
Baby Jessica is pushing out hard, no kicks just lumpy pushes. Kind of painful at times. The feeling of dampness is really doing my head in now, I keep worrying every time I go to the bathroom I'm going to see blood. Its scaring me a bit.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ruby, thinking of you and hope all its okay. You have at least had the steroids shots and they will be keeping a closer eye on you. Good luck hun !!

One month today until my bubs due! <3 one month!! Excited and last night had a bit of a panic about the birth too haha, hubby says why are you panicking? I said because the last one was awful sob, he very quickly pointed out that baby was induced last time and not ready to come whereas the previous two were lovely!! Hope so!! 

xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Ruby I hope everything goes well. Sit tight and bake some more baby! 

Jonesbaby sorry to hear about that, sounds painful as all heck, I bet you are ready to be done :flower:

Avas_mum that is too too cute! I'm completely jealous, that is an awesome dresser! 

Elutjah that sounds really scary, I hate seeing someone in so much pain and not being able to do anything....hope he's okay today. 


I've found that all of a sudden I can't sleep very well and wake up preparing to be knackered but I feel fine. :shrug: I think this is my body getting me ready fort hose sleepless nights. :haha: bump looks lower to me today....


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur hubbys ok now ella. 

I'm shattered! :(
Yay one month donna! 

I can't wait now ! X


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah hubby is feeling much better now! Let him sleep until he got up himself, which was around 12pm I think. Still had a little bit of a tingle in his head but that's gone now! 
Glad to know he's feeling better now! 

Not sure about his job for the agency though... they rang him this morning and he told them he was ill and couldn't come in today, but he should be fine tomorrow. They told him now that he's on standby for tomorrow, cause he let them down today..... Really hoping this hasn't affected his chances of getting a permanent contract with them! 
Surely they can't 'ditch' him cause he was ill one day!!! It's just that he was on like a probation period kinda thing - which is standard procedure apparently! 
But he was doing really well, cause he'd been called in every day since he first started with them, cause he's basically covering illness etc. So being called in every day is a good sign, just hope (like I said) him being ill one day himself doesn't affect his job there!


----------



## BaniVani

Been absent for a few days...had a bad cold at the beg. of the month and just a few days ago, I became sick again! 

*ruby83: * So sorry to hear about your scare...my friend is going thru the same thing. Sending a prayer out to you that your lil one stays put longer. 

*Eltjuh* I've had a few of those headaches and can't imagine having them frequently like your husband. The only thing I find that helps is moving the position of my head--I have to look all the way up and somehow that lessens the pain. Hopefully his employers will take in consideration that it's his only first missed day of work. 

HappyHome, JessesGirl29: I don't sleep well these days..I've been having nightmares too. Had a dream that I was giving birth alone along the streets of Tijuana Mexico!!!!


----------



## BaniVani

*Not sure if you girls would like to do this, but if so, please share what you have written. 

In one of my birthing classes, I was asked to write a letter to my unborn child. My husband is supposed to do the same. It could be about anything..your thoughts, your fears, desires you may have for his/her future...what ever you'd like. You can have fun with it.

Sharing mine here:*

To My Future Son Richard,

Your daddy is away and I am the only one taking Lamaze without a partner. I am using the wall in the class as a fictional father in which I lean on and do my "Ah, Ah, Ah, Eeeh" breathing techniques. As part of my homework in the class, I was asked to write a brief letter to you.
___ Haven't met you yet and I love you already. We had a party for you weeks ago and you were sleeping away, oblivious to the big celebration we had for your upcoming arrival. Your Aunt paid for an expensive 4D photo-session and all you could do was suck on your two big feet which covered your entire face. Thankfully, towards the last few minutes of the session, you grew tired of your toes and allowed us to see that beautiful face of yours.
____ Our hospital bag is ready and important admitting/birth plan documents have been prepared. I've washed and either folded or hung your first outfits. Was informed that you'll be like a super model and will be needing different changes of clothing everyday! I have your changing table in view every time I enter my room and know I'll regret saying this, I can't wait to use it and change your first diaper!
_____ With all this said Richard, I want you evicted from my womb. I don't want to offend you little guy and I am aware that I will also regret saying this. When you will cry at night, I will think about the months that you have quietly occupied my body, and will more than likely want you back in there. For now, I WOULD Just LIKE YOU OUT!
____ Love, Mom


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Thats really cute bani! :)


----------



## ruby83

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies, I really appreciate the support. I am feeling less emotional now but hyper sensitive of any changes in my body. Still losing parts of the mucus plug which my OB says is normal now that I am dialated and my cervix is thinning. 

I am at home on bed rest so nice to be away from hospital. I have noticed this morning that my tummy has changed a bit, hard to describe but from under my belly button to my pelvic bone it looks like a flat ramp now, not round. Does this mean baby is dropping?? Also, I was up 6 nights to go to the loo (just #1's) so am thinking baby is sitting a bit lower now. This morning I had loose stools when I went to the bathroom too.... 

Still getting severe sharp back pain on and off and a constant dull ache. I am hoping nothing of this means labour is coming yet. Would love some responses though by you ladies that have been there before!

Thanks again xxxx


----------



## wavescrash

I don't want to scare you if I'm wrong but that sounds like labor could be somewhat close, based on my experiences. Especially if you had a clearing out this morning and have already begun dilating/thinning.

But hopefully it's just a weird coincidence :/

The back pain could simply be the way baby is laying though too.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks for your reply, I was thinking that too but don't know if I am just over googling! Thats why i am interested in the opinions on here!

I am not having any contractions though... Not sure if these on and off sharp pinching pains in my back are some type of contractions....


----------



## blessedmomma

eltjuh- my DH gets migraines too. its so horrible to see them in pain. :hugs:

ruby- hate to say it too, but sounds like labor could be right around the corner. of course, maybe not! but just sounds like an awful lot of signs to me :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Contractions feel different for everyone. There will be so many women you'll find that say contractions felt like that for them but others that will say they only felt period-like pains. My cousin just had a c-section 2 weeks ago and was hooked up to the monitors prior to her surgery only to find out she was contracting every 2 minutes but she didn't really feel them, said she thought she was having mild Braxton-Hicks.

I had back labor with my last pregnancy but 2 days prior to delivery, I was at L&D walking the halls with ridiculously painful contractions that were all up front and down low. Yet when I was admitted (2 days after that) to deliver, I was having mostly low back pain because she was back-to-back. But she'd been that way for the last few weeks yet I still felt 2 different types of contractions.

I would say it doesn't hurt to ring L&D or your doctor and get their input.


----------



## BaniVani

ruby83 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I was thinking that too but don't know if I am just over googling! Thats why i am interested in the opinions on here!
> 
> I am not having any contractions though... Not sure if these on and off sharp pinching pains in my back are some type of contractions....

____Good time to just meditate, listen to some relaxing music, do what ever calms you down. Tell your honey to get you some nice gossip magazines maybe. Again, my friend is going through the same as you and it's been well over 4 weeks. Still no baby and she's about 36 weeks now.


----------



## ruby83

Thanks ladies! It is so frustrating to not have clear indicators though isn't it! Even my OB says things can be so different for different people. I am having some pains now in my tummy but again it could be to do with the fruit I just ate!

Also feeling a lot warmer and even my skin is quite pink. bubs is still moving around in there nicely which is reassuring.

Thanks again for your input xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Ella im glad hubby is feeling better

Banivani that is such a beautiful letter ... aww man

Ruby Im glad u home ...

Has anyone had labour symptoms yet?

I have to say I slept better last night despite the 6 toilet trips ... I just walked like a zombie closed eyes back to the bed and fell back asleep ...

my baby is very low and the bottom of my tummy is very sore like a strained muscle also my lower back has been killing me ...


----------



## waiting4damon

Good luck ruby83! Just rest and take it easy! That little sugar of a baby needs to bake a tad more! :)

My mother in law went into pre term labor while pregnant with my husband at 21 weeks and he was able to stay baking all the way until 36 weeks. :)

The female body is amazing, yours knows what is best for your baby. Babies do seem to love their own schedule.

I will keep positive energy going towards you and baby! <3


----------



## waiting4damon

As an aside, I loathe heartburn! It is kicking my butt and starving me of sleep. :(


----------



## ruby83

waiting4damon said:


> Good luck ruby83! Just rest and take it easy! That little sugar of a baby needs to bake a tad more! :)
> 
> My mother in law went into pre term labor while pregnant with my husband at 21 weeks and he was able to stay baking all the way until 36 weeks. :)
> 
> The female body is amazing, yours knows what is best for your baby. Babies do seem to love their own schedule.
> 
> I will keep positive energy going towards you and baby! <3

Thanks! Geez 21 weeks, that must have been scary!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls .. Hope ur all ok. 

Hope baby stays in longer ruby. I felt like I was having contractions in my back yday they stopped wen I sat dwn u relaxed . Bh mayb I neva gt them wv cj x 

My contractions were mainly in my back with cj as well , x


----------



## HappyHome

Ruby - they do sound like early labour symptoms, so rest up as much as you can. And make sure you let those closest to you know whats going on too. 

Back ache sucks. I had some yesterday after sitting doing paperwork, so not only was it boring it was uncomfy too. 
Actually managed a pretty good nights sleep, DTD had some lovely cuddles and chats too, which considering how grumpy and knackered I've been has made a change. DH is really supportive and although isnt an emotionally showy man, I know he understands. 
Finally got some baby hats on their way, I just need a few newborn cardigans now. Got some as presents for dd3 but seeing as no-one really seems to give a poop about baby Jessica's arrival I think its just a safer bet to buy our own.

Labour watch.... well, still some stringy clear discharge, its gross when I wipe after a wee (sorry TMI) BH quite a bit but nothing too bad, I get a lot of pressure lower down now, like a bowling ball in my pants lol Still leaking boobs but it has change colour a little and is more dark yellow (not planning on BF though) and when we DTD it felt "full" not sure what to describe it as but it was like there just wasnt room for DH didnt hurt though. Thats it really so to me I've still got loads of time as they just seem like late pregnancy signs.


----------



## Eltjuh

I agree Ruby, they do sound like early labour signs! 
I personally got all my contractions in my back when I was in labour.... Have you ever had period pains in your back?? Like cramps when your period was coming or when you were on your period?? That's what they felt like to me... 
It's kinda hard to explain but they were pains that come and go, though it was quite hard to distinguish when they started and finished, but there was definitely some sort of peak to them.

Hopefully your LO will stay in there a little longer!! Try to rest as much as possible :hugs: Good luck! 





Thanks everyone for the well wishes for my husband! 
We're both kinda annoyed cause he didn't work yesterday and they didn't put him in for today either, he was on standby, but didn't get called in! We're hoping they'll put him back on tomorrow and friday! It's just cause it's a temp agency that it's kind of irregular, but like I mentioned yesterday, he had been in every day so far since he started! I'm sure he'd be able to get a job with someone else through this agency if he has to, but he really enjoyed this one - and we've just signed off JSA aswell! So our money is kind of all over the place at the moment - just as we were looking at being better off he's lost 2 days of work! :dohh: (and possibly more if they don't want him back)
Kinda stressed out about it a little.
At least we've worked out we've got enough money to pay our bills that are due this weekend!


----------



## HappyHome

Maybe they are just trying to frighten him by not asking him in today? Sounds harsh but you never know what kind of people they employed before that let them down. Hopefully he will get the call for tomorrow. 
DH is Self-employed and it worries me alot that we might not have money coming in if he cant find the work, he is a great provider for us all but you still never know what will happen next.


----------



## HappyHome

My gosh! I nearly pee'd looking at this....
Birthing dolls


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, I thought maybe they had already got someone else in for today, just in case hubby wouldn't be able to make it.... He told them when he was ill that he 'should' be alright the next day, so maybe they were just trying to be safe! And I told him to ring his agency today to ask whether they want him in tomorrow, as to show them that he WANTS it!


----------



## Eltjuh

HappyHome said:


> My gosh! I nearly pee'd looking at this....
> Birthing dolls

:haha: Those dolls are funny! WHERE did you find that?? :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im tired ... that's it for now LOL


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks for sharing LOL


----------



## HappyHome

I looked at the "most awkward pregnancy photos" and it was from that. Kept me amused for a little while anyway.

Being tired is horrible. Hope you get some rest somehow xx


----------



## J_Lynn

My shower is Saturday, and then I am going to put the car seat and hospital bag in the car... It will make it the official countdown start. 

I am so anxious!!!


----------



## HappyHome

I found my diary from dd3 when I was on BnB. My 34 wk bump picture is on it! And labour story and the like. I had a different user name then but its fun to read some back. 

Here's my 34wk pic from dd3 and I dont think I look much different now really. Will have to take a now pic with dd4
 



Attached Files:







34 with mk.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 34


----------



## HappyHome

J_Lynn said:


> My shower is Saturday, and then I am going to put the car seat and hospital bag in the car... It will make it the official countdown start.
> 
> I am so anxious!!!

I've only tried my car seat out once, it was a bit of a disaster really, so thank you for reminding me about it, I should have a few more practices. 
Its completely natural to be anxious, its really unpredictable time.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ahhhhhhh. I feel i need to get the carseat installed now jinni, thanks lol...

I do want to start packing hospital bags though today.... I have nothing much else to do but nap...im afraid to say napping may win lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh... I'm annoyed. Found out earlier that hubby is still on standby... :dohh: So bugger all chance of him working tomorrow really! I just want him to get back in there! They were really happy with him and it was looking like he was gonna get a 12 week contract, so we would have some stable income, but now I'm not so sure and am not particularly happy about it!! Bugger!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Kelstar82

Hi haven't been on in a while but pregnancy going great x hope everyone well x 5 weeks 2 days to go yay &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; xxx baby's gender still a surprise so excited x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Eltjuh said:


> Ugh... I'm annoyed. Found out earlier that hubby is still on standby... :dohh: So bugger all chance of him working tomorrow really! I just want him to get back in there! They were really happy with him and it was looking like he was gonna get a 12 week contract, so we would have some stable income, but now I'm not so sure and am not particularly happy about it!! Bugger!!! :growlmad:

I agree with what you said earlier Eltjuh, just get him to keep calling in to see what's going on. The squeeky wheel gets the grease and it will show them that he truely had one sick day and still really wants to work :hugs: OH is still out of work, had an interview for a job that is only 15 hours a week but it's a start.


----------



## Eltjuh

15 hours a week is always better than nothing! Especially for the mental part of it, as it can really bring them down sitting at home. At least, that was the case for my hubby, he's always worked all his life, even when he was ill - since we've been together, 7 years now, he's had 2 days off because he was ill (one of them was this last tuesday with the migraine) So sitting at home is really not like him at all and he hated it, especially the stereo type you get labelled with in the UK cause you're claiming benefits, people just assume you're lazy and don't wanna work! 

Hopefully your OH will get the job! It's a start and maybe if things go well he might get some more hours!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been having on / off contractions in my back again and belly was goin tight . Backs killin nw :( x midwife 2moz tho gt to have repeat blood tests .. 

My son was in his room playin b4 his bath and had no nappy on. I went in cuz his door was shut and he ha pooed on the floor and was saying oh dear lmao. He cries wen I sit him on toilet or potty . X I was laughing bless him x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lmao before a bath if i sit ella on floor w no diaper she always tinkles! ( most times!) wonder if its the free feeling lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh my gosh, Lucas gets so upset about pooing on the potty... He always pees on the potty now (well apart from the odd accident if there's too much going on - he peed on me the other night!! :dohh:) but poos.... freak him out!
I was gonna take his nappy off in the morning the other day and as I was doing it he started crying to put it back on and he didn't wanna sit on the potty - I could see poo coming so he HAD to sit on it! As I refuse to give him a nappy for poos, he needs to learn that it's ok to poo on the potty! 
First time he poo-ed on it he looked back and freaked out, wouldn't even come near it!! :haha:

He also poo-ed on the floor the other night when my SIL was looking after him! :haha: which was pretty funny, cause she won't even pick up dog poo, but she had no choice with Lucas as she was the only one there with him!!! :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, I'm back in hospital after being in excruciating pain last night all in my back and had some red bleeding. Came in and they examined me and now, well as of last night , am 3cm dilated. They are keeping me in until bub is born bit still not sure when that will be. All my pain is still in my back so interesting to hear that some of you also got contractions in your back.

Will keep you updated!

Thanks for all the well wishes x


----------



## Avas_mum

Keep us updated Ruby...at least you know you will be in the best place to keep you and your little one safe xx


----------



## blessedmomma

ruby :hugs: praying for a safe delivery and healthy baby


----------



## donnarobinson

Ur In the best place ruby , best wishes hun! X 

Morning girls.. Gosh I couldn't sleep last night .. I was tossing and turning , cudnt stop weeing was thirsty, and boiling hot ! I've been so hot in bed lately .. Cj actuli slept and I've been awake since 5am ! Got a right headache nw . Were just sat having a hot chocolate.. I've got the midwife at 11.15 ! X 

36 weeks today! 4weeks ! (28 days) to go ! Eekk !x


----------



## Avas_mum

Ughh I have had niggly pains in stomach and my back on and off all day...think these are BH's as I did not feel these last time with DD. 

Last day at work tomorrow and having my farewell after work which will be something to look forward to.

Exciting Donna ...not long to go now, I have my next appt next week and we going to see what position Max is in as my last appt he was head down but diagonally spread across :dohh: so if he still like that I will get another scan and they will be able to estimate his size which will be interesting. Midwife said he felt like a good average size so hopefully he does not get too big!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless. I've been told to expect another 9lb or 10lb baby! Cj was 9lb 5oz ! 
Chad was head down with his back to the left of my belly button and legs and arms to the righrt last appointment x


----------



## Eltjuh

Sorry you're back in hospital Ruby!! But like the others said, at least you're being looked after and you know you're in the best place to be if something happens and when baby comes!! 
I'll be looking out for updates from you!! Hope you're ok and everything goes well when you do have your baby!! :hugs:
Good luck girl!! 


Well, hubby got a call at 6am this morning to come into work! So that's made me happy! As soon as the phone rang I was like: YES! That's what we want!! 
He's not doing his usual job, but at least he's working and he'll be working longer hours aswell, as he usually does the bins (he's working for the council at the moment) and when he does the bins he's home around 1 or 2pm, but today he won't be home till about 4 or 5pm, but at least he'll get paid more aswell! :haha: that's always a bonus, especially after losing 2 days this week! Fingers crossed they'll take him off stand by after today and put him back where he was, but we'll see!! 

Me and Lucas are going to town today, gonna get Lucas a haircut - that's gonna be fun!! NOT!!! He absolutely HATES it and kicks and screams all the way through, I'm surprised his hair comes out looking good every time! :haha: And we're gonna get some bits for baby and the hospital bag!


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad ur hubbys got more work hun :) 
I just need some slippers and a pair of pjs 4 my bag now I went town and tottaly 4got them so might order online . My little boy is 2 ! In 2 weeks! Where has time gone ! 

Cj actuli sits stil wen he has hair cut, probz wudnt if I tookk him bt his dad takes him lol x


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucas is 3 in 3 weeks! :) They're getting so big now!! I can barely remember him being a baby!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww goes so quick ! Reli does.. :) I haven't a clue what to get cj. Its hard he had everything for xmas lol x
This time 2 years ago I was due in 3 days! He kept me waiting tho lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ruby hope you and bubs are doing okay, thinking of you xx

Ella, my nephew was like that with hair cuts lol, my sis had to practically restrain him lol and she used to get so embarrassed, he grew out of it eventually though. Still not his favorite place to go but he doesn't scream blue murder now haha.

Happy 36 weeks Donna, last wee bit before baby now! Hope your appointment goes well today. And hope you feel better, I was up with tooth ache again, typically it felt better yesterday so I never made that dental appointment lol, then at about 8pm it kicked off big style. So dentist today at 12:00. So tired, was hoping to go to the dentist get it sorted, take Dawson to nursery and go nap for a bit but have just found out my sis was taken to hospital by ambulance this morning. She had been sick all night but never woke anyone up, my niece got up at seven found her collapsed on the bathroom floor, phoned my oldest sister to take her to hospital but they could not move her so they had to phone an ambulance. And also my new boiler is leaking so waiting on the plumber getting back to me about coming to see that!!! Said he would be last night or today :( 

Have a good day ladies :) 

Ps my baby was oblique a few weeks ago too, but has turned long now xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Ruby xx (((hugs)))

Had a rough evening yesterday, spent almost an hour in the bath! I just dont know what was wrong with me. Feeling sick and have stomach ache today so maybe I picked something up off one of the kids.
For MK (dd3) we got her a balance bike. She loves it but wont go on it with me, just Daddy. (hey-ho saves my back from bending) 
She's knows when she needs a wee at the moment but wont go near a potty or the toilet. I'm not sure how to break it other than letting her have an accident to feel wet then maybe going on the potty wont seem as bad?? I dont know/ (gosh, I hope that doesnt sound neglectful??)

Glad your OH got some work in. We had a bit of a mess up with someone how sub-contacted DH, said he'd pay the tax on his wages but didnt so got to sort all that out and need to either repay £400+ or not get paid for the next lot of work. Its not good.


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry happyhome, it doesn't sound neglectful... sometimes they need a little nudge! Lucas knew when he needed a wee and would still have accidents on the floor at first and we thought if we get him some pants to wear then he'll feel that he gets wet and he doesn't want to do that, rather than just seeing it go on the floor and think: oh well, mummy and daddy will clean it up... Didn't end up using the pants at first though. Just let him have accidents and he picked it up pretty quickly. It was about a week before he had no accidents anymore (still has some every now and then, but only when there's too much going on!)
Dreading the time when I have to start taking him out without a nappy though, he still wears it now when we go out!

We're getting Lucas a little play kitchen (from Ikea) for his birthday and we're getting other people (like grandparents and aunts & uncles) to get him the bits to go with it, like the pots and pans and food etc. Cause the kitchen itself is £65 and we think that's enough really! We used to spend so much on his birthday and xmas, but realised now that he doesn't need that much! There's no point, cause he's got so many toys already!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Lol i just put my daughters play kitchen together yesterday, shes 1, and she loves it! She was sitting there pouring fake coffee from the pot into cups w her daddy and pretending to sip it lmao.


----------



## donnarobinson

Been to the midwifes! 
Alls fine , measuring 38 weeks, got glucose in wee again. . 
But hEs back 2 ba ck . I was alredi scared! Now I'm even mur so. Cj was back to back and it was hell she sed he cud stil turn round bt I'm scared. Reli want an easier time this time .. Consultant didn't say he was back to back ova day tho so hope he turns. He is engaging bt cuz she can stil move his head, she has sed he's free x


----------



## HappyHome

Ouch for the B2B. I've read that spending as much time on all fours pretending to be a cat bending helps but I've no experience in it actually working.


----------



## wannabubba#4

HappyHome said:


> Ouch for the B2B. I've read that spending as much time on all fours pretending to be a cat bending helps but I've no experience in it actually working.

I have heard this too hun, and can't hurt to try! On all fours , bum in air lol. Encourages baby's heaviest part to present seemingly. Not sure how much room can be in there at this stage for turning though, especially with a big baby xxx 
They do say they can turn, even from breech up until labour with second babies.

So get on your hands and knees and get washing floors, cleaning skirtings, playing with cj with cars/trucks etc lol xx good luck, and either way it will be easier this time hun, I practically guarantee it xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw sorry to hear he's back to back but like the others said there's still time for him to turn around and you can try and help by being on all fours... Hopefully he turns for you!! 


I got some bits for my hospital bag today - maternity pads & travel size shampoo. Also got some pads for the mattress, just incase my waters decide to break on their own this time whilst I'm in bed! Our bed is only a year old, so is the mattress and it's a really nice memory foam one so really don't wanna ruin it! :haha: Not sure when I wanna stick it on though... kinda wanna do it now, so I can get used to it (hopefully it doesn't rustle too much) but at the same time I might wait.... not sure how long for though! :dohh:
Also got baby some dummies and Lucas picked his present for his baby brother, which I'll probably put in my hospital bag and let him give it to his brother when he comes to see him for the first time in hospital. (that way whoever is looking after him and taking him to see the baby won't forget to bring it!) Think I'm pretty much sorted for my hospital bag now, other than some clothing for myself and last minute things, as I'll probably get that together closer to the time so I can still use the clothes. I WAS gonna get some cheap pj-bottoms but then thought if I just use the ones I've already got I've got a good excuse to buy some nice new pj's when he's born! :haha: Anything to get to do some shopping - and this way I'm saving some money right now.

Oh! And Lucas got his hair cut aswell..... He was pretty upset but he did better this time than the last couple of times! He actually stopped crying at one point! Hopefully that's the start of him growing out of it :winkwink:
Here's some pics - his haircut isn't THAT great, but what do you expect when he won't sit still! :haha:

Sorry the pics are sideways....
 



Attached Files:







20140130_121337.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1









20140130_164952.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1









20140130_165107.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blessedbaby

Thinking of u ruby ... worked from home today was so much more relaxing ...

i had pain in my legs last night while sleeping i woke up crying and my dh had to help me massage my legs ... i have been forcing myself to eat a banana today ... hope it doesnt happen tonight again ... second night in a row though

Ella glad hubby got called in for work ...


----------



## azure girl

Blessedbaby, I just got my first Charley horse in years today! Owwww!!! I feel you, those suckers hurt! Now my calf is sore, boo!!! :( I don't like bananas, but if I have another, I may just buy some and force myself to eat them. I also hear low calcium can be a cause, so maybe drink more milk too? :shrug: It can't hurt.


----------



## Bexter81

Hi I have not posted for a while but I have been keeping up. all is well but totally exhausted. I have most of my hospital bag stuff but for some reason it just seems to real to put it in a case. One thing that was recommended to me last time which I got today is cheap flip flops so you can wear them in the shower.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

am 34 weeks now , finish work on Monday, baby is breach and have a scan on Wednesday followed by a consultant appointment 

feeling really tired and irritated by everyone and everything :-(


----------



## wavescrash

Blessedbaby said:


> Thinking of u ruby ... worked from home today was so much more relaxing ...
> 
> i had pain in my legs last night while sleeping i woke up crying and my dh had to help me massage my legs ... i have been forcing myself to eat a banana today ... hope it doesnt happen tonight again ... second night in a row though
> 
> Ella glad hubby got called in for work ...

If it's in your calves, you just flex your feet upward (toes toward your head) and it'll get rid of it. I had that happen A LOT in the beginning/middle of the pregnancy and it usually happened while I was asleep. So it would wake me up, I'd be writing in pain and forget to flex my toes upward and just start punching my pillow, frustrated with the pain lol. It usually took 2 minutes before I remembered just flexing my toes up would help.

However if it's in your thighs, I have no suggestions lol.


----------



## Eltjuh

Whenever I stretch myself out in bed I try not to stretch with my toes pointing down! Cause that tends to cause leg cramps.... And I agree, flex your feet, pointing your toes up definitely helps to get rid of the cramps!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Yes I learnt the feet method this time round goes quickly


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. Will defo try and spend time on all fours lol.. 

He's so cute ella ! :) bless him.. 
I've ordered a birthing ball of ebay today only £6.50 midwife said that could help turn him also if I stay activate during labour he shud turn quickly . I was on abed with cj so porbz why took so long .. 

If he stays back to back I probz won't go into labour myself apartly x :(
He wasn't back to back on monday. As consultant said his back was to the left of my belly , so he's obv turned since .. X


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks ladies I will remember that next time I get these awful leg cramps again and yes they are in my calves ... I have a headache today and its a rainy day in SA so blessed to be working from home...

34 weeks today and feeling very tired in my chest dont know if its normal or my lungs are just working extra hard ... 

hope everyone else is good


----------



## wavescrash

My last baby was back to back. I had a membrane sweep but went into labor myself otherwise and had her 13 days early. She was born sunny-side-up.


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh noway ! :) bless . Nice to no that I cud stil go on my own then .. I hope so I don't want to be inducded . 
Hope ur all ok girls x next see midwife in 2 weeks . 13th feb.. Ill be 38 weeks then ! And its my sons 2nd birthday, she wanted to see me next week but there fully booked.. She sed that it shudnt be a problem to give me a sweep on my due date x


wavescrash said:


> My last baby was back to back. I had a membrane sweep but went into labor myself otherwise and had her 13 days early. She was born sunny-side-up.


----------



## Mrs.B.

donnarobinson said:


> Thanks girls. Will defo try and spend time on all fours lol..
> 
> He's so cute ella ! :) bless him..
> I've ordered a birthing ball of ebay today only £6.50 midwife said that could help turn him also if I stay activate during labour he shud turn quickly . I was on abed with cj so porbz why took so long ..
> 
> If he stays back to back I probz won't go into labour myself apartly x :(
> He wasn't back to back on monday. As consultant said his back was to the left of my belly , so he's obv turned since .. X

My daughter was back to back and I went into labour naturally and had a back to back labour she turned last minute and came out the ' right' way


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww thanks 4 sharing hun. Cj was back to back in labour and he turned b4 he was born . But I didn't even no he was back to back til my consultant told me the ova day .. I hope I stil go into labour myself :) x


Mrs.B. said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. Will defo try and spend time on all fours lol..
> 
> He's so cute ella ! :) bless him..
> I've ordered a birthing ball of ebay today only £6.50 midwife said that could help turn him also if I stay activate during labour he shud turn quickly . I was on abed with cj so porbz why took so long ..
> 
> If he stays back to back I probz won't go into labour myself apartly x :(
> He wasn't back to back on monday. As consultant said his back was to the left of my belly , so he's obv turned since .. X
> 
> My daughter was back to back and I went into labour naturally and had a back to back labour she turned last minute and came out the ' right' wayClick to expand...


----------



## Avas_mum

My daughter Ava was also back to back...I went into labour naturally and labour was slow had a drip put in to speed things up and an Epi which was heaven! I slept for 2 hours and a doctor came in when I was ready to push and turned her around. I only had to push for around 15 minutes. Hopefully this time for all of us will be easier :winkwink:

I have just had last day at work and they put on a baby shower at work...still have my friends one on Sunday. We got given so much and I got given a beauty therapy voucher for after Max is born. I will not need to buy much clothes wise until Max is over 6 months old :haha: his drawers nearly dont shut! He will be a very lucky lil boy...


----------



## HappyHome

I hear you on he painful legs! 
Last night I ended up of the sofa (my friend right now) and had cramp in my left calf and the pains in my right shin! I looked really daft going up the stairs this morning. School run helped ease the calf pain and I'm doing heat treatment to my shin. Its annoying. 

Got my scan on Monday, seems like I've been waiting forever, well it'll be 16 weeks since they first mentioned it. I hope placenta has moved (well uterus grown, whatever they call it) I really dont want to have a section [-o&lt;


----------



## wavescrash

Posted this in the FB group already but figured I'd copy/paste it here just in case...

So I had my 34 week check-up yesterday. I've gained 30lbs so far, baby's HB was 138bpm. She checked my fundal height but didn't comment on it. I was going to ask but we were talking about other things lol. Anyway, she did an internal exam and said I'm already 2cm dilated, didn't mention if I've started to efface at all yet and said Leah's breech. She didn't have to reach far to feel my cervix either. Sent me to L&D for an NST which I/Leah passed.

However she had them do a group B strep swab on me 2 weeks early because (according to the OB at the hospital) she thinks I'll probably deliver early. The swab is only valid for a few weeks so if you do it too early, you'll have to get it redone before the end of your pregnancy which is why most OB's do the swab at 36 weeks. So having mine done at 34 because she thinks I'll deliver early, already being 2cm and having a breech baby... I'm freaked out a little lol. I know anything can happen or not happen still so I'm not going to stress TOO much about it.

I go back next Friday so we'll see.


----------



## HappyHome

Wow, 2cm already. Do they offer steroid injections for babies lungs if they think baby may deliver early?

The Midwives dont do internal examinations here (uk) well not that I know of. 
Think I'd be scared knowing I was dilated at 34 wks.


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't believe I'm classed as full term thursday :/ time has gone so fast. Aww I'm sure she wil stay put for a while yet hun, :) 

Must be scary tho.. 
I'm getting so excited now, just can't wait to meet him.. But then can't believe its not gna be just cj anymore! He's my angel ! And I no I will love chad just as much, I can't see how I can right now.. But ino ur heart grows bigger :) so happy . ! This time 4 years ago I fort I'd never get pregnant .. We tried for 3 years b4 falling with cj ! So to have two boys now is amazin! <3 can't wait to c them grow up 2gta.. This time 2 years ago. I was nearly due cj! He was due 2nd feb, altho he made me wait til the 13th lol.. X 

I predict chads gna do the same I think I'll be inducded the 9th march & he wil be born the 10th! X


----------



## HappyHome

Its crazy how much love you can have. 
I posted on a thread a while ago with a prediction for when baby would arrive.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2066883-guess-your-own-due-date.html
I said 28th of Feb....we shall see.


----------



## Eltjuh

Am I the only one that doesn't really feel that bonded with this baby yet??? I can't wait to meet him and am really excited about it, but I find it really hard to actually realise there is ACTUALLY gonna be another baby. And also feel like I was much more 'in love' with my baby when I was pregnant with Lucas than I am this time.... It's kinda hard to explain, but I feel like I can't really bond with this baby until he's born! 
Hope that's normal..... 
Definitely can't wait until he's here though and to see my 2 boys together! Lucas has been mentioning the baby several times lately, he keeps saying: baby's bed when he sees the moses basket in our bedroom and he seems pretty excited and he seems to actually understand that there's gonna be a baby! Ofcourse he won't really realise what it means until he's here but still.... 

I'm the same Donna, Lucas was due the 7th, so 3 years ago I was 39 weeks pregnant and waiting for him to show his face! But he made us wait until the 20th!


----------



## LisK

HappyHome said:


> Its crazy how much love you can have.
> I posted on a thread a while ago with a prediction for when baby would arrive.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2066883-guess-your-own-due-date.html
> I said 28th of Feb....we shall see.


Feb 28 is the day I've picked too. :)


----------



## wavescrash

HappyHome said:


> Wow, 2cm already. Do they offer steroid injections for babies lungs if they think baby may deliver early?
> 
> The Midwives dont do internal examinations here (uk) well not that I know of.
> Think I'd be scared knowing I was dilated at 34 wks.

My OB checked because of pain and pressure (both cervical and rectal.) Normally she would have waited another week or two. They do offer steroid injections for the baby's lungs but I'm assuming my OB doesn't expect me to go anytime immediately, just sooner than my due date so we'll see!



Eltjuh said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't really feel that bonded with this baby yet??? I can't wait to meet him and am really excited about it, but I find it really hard to actually realise there is ACTUALLY gonna be another baby. And also feel like I was much more 'in love' with my baby when I was pregnant with Lucas than I am this time.... It's kinda hard to explain, but I feel like I can't really bond with this baby until he's born!
> Hope that's normal.....

Yep, that's me 100%. I think it's because my toddler is only going on 2 so she's still growing and learning so much and we're still just so fascinated with her. My oldest is 8 years old so it was like starting all over again with my 2 year old. And given that my 8 year old lives with my parents right now, it's basically like we're going to only be going from 1 to 2 kids and that's so scary to me. I'm more afraid than anything lol. Definitely don't feel as close to this baby or pregnancy as I did the last time. Most days it really bothers me that I feel that way but I know it's normal because before... all we had to focus on was the pregnancy and meeting the baby in our bellies. Now? My 2 year old keeps me so busy that I don't have time to just sit and connect with the baby and then I worry about how having another is going to affect her and the dynamics of everything. So I imagine it's gotta be normal lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

I feel the same ella. I can't wait4 him to be here but I'm scared to & also with ur 1st everys things so new and all u can focus on is baby, with us we've got toddler so were busy all the time . 2nd time pregnancys defo differ from 1st , and haa lazy boys :) wa they like x


Eltjuh said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't really feel that bonded with this baby yet??? I can't wait to meet him and am really excited about it, but I find it really hard to actually realise there is ACTUALLY gonna be another baby. And also feel like I was much more 'in love' with my baby when I was pregnant with Lucas than I am this time.... It's kinda hard to explain, but I feel like I can't really bond with this baby until he's born!
> Hope that's normal.....
> Definitely can't wait until he's here though and to see my 2 boys together! Lucas has been mentioning the baby several times lately, he keeps saying: baby's bed when he sees the moses basket in our bedroom and he seems pretty excited and he seems to actually understand that there's gonna be a baby! Ofcourse he won't really realise what it means until he's here but still....
> 
> I'm the same Donna, Lucas was due the 7th, so 3 years ago I was 39 weeks pregnant and waiting for him to show his face! But he made us wait until the 20th!


----------



## donnarobinson

I did pick another day bt now I think ill go right over lol x


----------



## BaniVani

LisK said:


> HappyHome said:
> 
> 
> Its crazy how much love you can have.
> I posted on a thread a while ago with a prediction for when baby would arrive.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2066883-guess-your-own-due-date.html
> I said 28th of Feb....we shall see.
> 
> 
> Feb 28 is the day I've picked too. :)Click to expand...


Me three!!!!! ;0) It would be my second year anniversary and my deceased mother's birthday. I keep saying any safe day will be welcomed but I'd really like the 28th to be the day:flower::baby::baby:


----------



## BaniVani

Bexter81 said:


> Hi I have not posted for a while but I have been keeping up. all is well but totally exhausted. I have most of my hospital bag stuff but for some reason it just seems to real to put it in a case. One thing that was recommended to me last time which I got today is cheap flip flops so you can wear them in the shower.


:thumbup:I'll keep that in mind...*the cheap flip flops*. Someone told me to add some *breast pads, lip balm and hair ties*. I put my baby's going home clothes in a *large zip* lock bag and my extra nightgown-cheapy but comfy -underwear, and fuzzy cheap socks, all in a separate large zip-lock bag. This way it gives me more room for my bag, keeps things clean, and will just be easier to get to things in the bag. Also included are my copies of ID, Insurance, Hospital Admission, and birth plan. Trying to make things easier for my Hubby who doesn't speak English very well and will be arriving two weeks before my due date.


----------



## blessedmomma

I reeeeeeeally want to at least make it to march 1, but I don't think I will get that far. so im predicting feb 25 or 26 for me


----------



## wavescrash

I saw someone mentioned taking lip balm to the hospital. I highly agree with that. You definitely want chapstick. Your lips will never be as dry as they are after delivering and while you're in the hospital (and even after you come home.)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. So after my son finally started sleeping better he was back to his old tricks last nite.. !
Didn't settle til 10pm.. Normally he's fast asleep come 8.. Then he woke at 3.15 and he just cried til 5.30 and then finally went bk2 sleep and got up at 7.15 I'm so tired its unreal my heads killing me . 
I sat there sobbin last night.. I don't think any1 quite understands how hard sleep deprivation is untill u have children! Its nights like that I think can I cope with 2 ? Imagine when chads here ! Ill have no sleep at all! Cjs almost 2 ! Surely he shud be able to sleep better by now. He always was such a good sleeper ! :( 

So I'm gna go shops in a bit. Then back home and av a lazy day.. X


----------



## Eltjuh

Donna, does CJ still nap during the day??? 
Cause believe it or not (sorry if you've heard it before), they tend to sleep better when they are well rested! So if they're really tired it's hard for them to fall asleep properly and stay asleep.... You'd think it would be the other way around, but I have noticed it before when Lucas was a bit younger, that he slept much better when he had a nap during the day.
Lucas goes to bed at 7pm usually (it tends to be more 7.30 nowadays) and he's usually asleep straight away. He stopped having naps for a while but he still gets tired during the day, most days, so we put him down for a nap after lunch (around 1.30/2ish) and he usually sleep till 4pm - sometimes we even have to wake him up. But he never really gets up at night! It's very rare for him to wake up during the night!
Yet I'm still worried about having a newborn haha, cause I'm still getting used to getting up early with him (Lucas) every day (he usually gets up at 7) as hubby used to let me sleep in, but now he's gone back to work I have to get up! Can't imagine having to get up at 7am with a newborn that's been up half the night! Cause when Lucas was born hubby would go to work at 6am, I'd feed Lucas and then we'd go back to sleep till about 9am and used to stay in bed most of the day for the first 2 weeks or so! Can't do that this time! 


I have been having trouble sleeping well the past couple of nights cause my hips are getting really sore at night now!! So I keep rolling over trying to relieve the pain!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks 4 replying hun, yup he still naps , and I'm glad u agree because I'm so fed up of my ohs family telling me to stop his naps .. I no he defo stil needs a nap he gets tired in the day and would noway last all day without a nap on the odd day he hasn't napped. He's a nightmare at bedtime , he used to be such a fab sleeper , 
And he normally goes to bed anytime between 7-8 depending on how tired he is. Normally about half 7 lately , sometimes he goes straight of bt normally he lies there 4 an hour b4 he goes off, but then he normally is pretty good, he does stil wake but normally I just pop in give him his dummy , which ino I should relli stop but he only has 4 bed, and he goes bk2 sleep.. And then wakes around 7ish, 

But then night like last night , so he had about 7 hours all night ! Nowhere near enough, so today he's going to be so tired and no dount do the same thing 2nite. I can alredi tell he's tired .. ! He normally naps from about 12ish - 2 , depending on how good he's slept at night , bt he normally always has the 2 hour nap.. 

Somethings gotta change :/ cuz I'm petrfied x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Totally agree with Ella on the naps thing Donna, Dawson always slept better at night if he had a nap, otherwise he was over tired and really grouchy.
Hope cj s sleeping settle down hun.

February ladies!! Yay and although my date had been moved and I am not convinced lol, and this is a March thread, I am still excited that my official edd is end of this month lol. Yay!!! 

Another month closer, needing some new mile stones to help countdown the days /weeks now lol. Term as of Friday so there is one lol, and officially can have my home birth after that date :) midwife the following week then my home visit will be arranged to drop off my birthing kit : D xxx

What else it's everyone counting down to or looking forward to? Baby obviously !!lmao

xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

I've got midwife next thursday, then I got a health visitor coming to our house on the 12th - we haven't got a health visitor yet and Lucas never had a 2/2.5 yr development check (he's 3 in 3 weeks!) so that's kinda something to look forward to. Then the 15th me and Lucas are going to London, to see our friends that we left behind when we moved. And my parents are also coming over to the UK on the 15th, but they're going to see my sister first as she works during the week, so they'll spend the weekend with her and then come this way. And then the 20th is Lucas' birthday! And that's about it!! Probably got another midwife appointment on his birthday as I always have my appointments on thursdays and I'll be 38 weeks (well, 37+6) then so due another appointment! And that's about it I think! Quite a few things going on I guess.... But mainly counting down till my duedate! :haha: ofcourse!!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I'm not doing a countdown as such ... More a count up ! With dd my waters broke the day after I finished work so I will be countin each day I get to myself as a good thing , have six weeks left , am happy to meet in the middle at 3 weeks !!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks donna.. We've been to the shops.. Just got back.. 

I didn't even realise it was our month :D !! I'm almost certain he will be a march baby tho lol. 
Its even worse wen ur shopping and the women in there can't believe how long I've got left. One said ill have him in the next few days. Ha no chance ! He's hurting my pelvis today. Relli sore and heavy. I've got the midwife next thursday which is my sons birthday. My apps am always thursdays to. Ill be 38 weeks then ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

My pelvis is so sore today too, I think because I never took my crutches the other night and over done things but also hoping cos baby has dropped a bit, I know it is very early and they can move in and out with later pregnancies but Dawson never did, so it gives me hope of a spontaneous delivery lol.
I am seriously walking like John Wayne, well the snail like version haha and clinging onto the walls or door frames to try and propel myself along a bit.

And 36 weeks yay , so excited to meet our little one now, my dad is convinced boy, my sis and niece think girl. I still change my mind day to day or week to week look. Just now I think boy though :)
Think we are going for Lucas for a boy, not sure of the middle name, maybe David after his dad or I really like Kian ( but it is not after anyone, well FiL is Ian and my dad is Aitken so could be said it is a play on both their names lol) or Lilia Jean for a girl ( maybe Lilianna) but still nothing is totally decided lol xxx

xxx


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, baby Harry was born yesterday 31/1 (Australian time) at 6.51pm. Weighing a healthy 2.7kg for 35 weeks! He is so perfect and we are completely in love. He is staying in special care as his sucking reflex is not developer properly and although he is doing a good job they are also tube feeding him. We are hoping he won't be in too long!
Thanks for all the well wishes and support! Ended up having a January baby!! 

All the best to everyone xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz ruby :) glad ur both well. He wil be out of there in no time x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Congratulations ruby hope your both home soon x


----------



## Eltjuh

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, baby Harry was born yesterday 31/1 (Australian time) at 6.51pm. Weighing a healthy 2.7kg for 35 weeks! He is so perfect and we are completely in love. He is staying in special care as his sucking reflex is not developer properly and although he is doing a good job they are also tube feeding him. We are hoping he won't be in too long!
> Thanks for all the well wishes and support! Ended up having a January baby!!
> 
> All the best to everyone xxx

Ahhhwww Congrats Ruby!!! 
I was just thinking about you, wondering if you had updated yet, and there it was!! 
Hopefully you'll get to take your baby boy home soon!! :hugs:
Glad to hear you're both doing well though!


----------



## chulie

Wow...officially the first baby is here...sh!t just got real! Hahahah. 

So glad to hear he's ok and comes home soon!!!! :)


----------



## kate1984

Congrats Ruby (im calling my little girl Ruby) hope your little man comes home soon and that you are recovering well. xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats ruby so glad all is okay with you and Harry. Looking forward to seeing your little guy and getting the full story!! Wow, our first baby already and in January lol.

Who will be next? Exciting! 
xxx


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats, Ruby! Sounds like he is in good care. What a great weight. Hopefully he keeps on track, gets stronger & healthier and is out of there soon. Hope you're feeling okay, too!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congratssss ruby!,cant wait to see pics! :)


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats Ruby! I hope you both continue to do well!

I realised I have been slacking on posting here, we had our last 4D scan almost 2 weeks ago, once again Aiden was hiding in the placenta, to be fair it's not his fault anymore he's running out of room and there's less fluid around him than last time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-Li-CNwwNg&list=UU_vpFizPY6ZCEcki4-C7dng&feature=share

He did a lot of yawning and he smiled whenever hubby talked to him, I so cannot wait to meet his chubby cheeked little self!

My baby shower is today too, I'm excited to see my friends and family, not so excited to see my monster-sister-in-law but my nice sister-in-law will keep the mean lady away LOL
 



Attached Files:







BABY BOY_9.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 0









BABY BOY_19.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 0









8.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1









11.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congrats Ruby on the safe arrival of baby Harry! 

Praying he is out of hospital and at home with you real soon.

Take care,

Jonesbaby xx


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations ruby...glad you and bubba are fine :hugs: xx


----------



## loulabump

Congrats ruby! Our first march baby Cant believe it. Hope you both continue to do well and get home soon. Been lurking around and not posting much as usual but i hope everyone else is doing well. wont be long before we all have our babies xx


----------



## BaniVani

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, baby Harry was born yesterday 31/1 (Australian time) at 6.51pm. Weighing a healthy 2.7kg for 35 weeks! He is so perfect and we are completely in love. He is staying in special care as his sucking reflex is not developer properly and although he is doing a good job they are also tube feeding him. We are hoping he won't be in too long!
> Thanks for all the well wishes and support! Ended up having a January baby!!
> 
> All the best to everyone xxx

____________
Oh wow!!!!! COngrats, Congrats! so exciting to hear about the first born on this blog. All the best to the both of you. May the next few weeks of recovery and eventual breast feeding go along well! Post a photo when and if you can! We'd love to see your precious one!:dust:


----------



## BaniVani

Disneylovers: Cute video and photos! Thanks for sharing! I had mine back in October and have been tempted to get another one. I decided to just wait until the due date to meet him ;) 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*BACKACHES__*
So, yesterday I went to a store just to do some walking and had a bad backache. It felt like I pulled something and basically I was walking with a limp! I felt a lot of pressure too in my stomach. Came home and felt lots of BH's and lots of pressure down there. Took a warm shower and noticed that I'm starting to lose a bit of my mucus plug too. I have been sick with a bad cold so I was thinking maybe I'm dehydrated and have loss a lot of water. Could just be that my body is preparing itself!!! Going to see if I can do some walking today.
Hope all of you ladies have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Eltjuh

Sounds like you may have overdone it a little BaniVani... That's what I had anyway when I walked a long distance.... Me and hubby went to the hospital tour and then on the way back we had to wait 50 minutes for the bus so we decided we might aswell walk home then, cause it would be quicker.... We live 3 miles away from the hospital so it was quite a lengthy walk for a pregnant person and I was in so much pain afterwards.... Kept getting BHs and took quite a while to get back to normal! 
So hubby won't let me walk anywhere that far anymore now! 
Try to take it easy!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I feel so off today ladies! My discharge has increased ten fold...bh after bh....blah!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Ruby congratulations on Baby Harry! Glad to hear both of you are doing well. Hope he's home as soon as possible :hugs:

I had my first set of what I KNOW were Braxton Hicks at our huge dog park. Over did it and I felt like I had a stitch in my side only it was half my bump so bad that I couldn't walk through it. I was seriously worried about going in to labour an acre in to a dog park :wacko:


----------



## wavescrash

Nikkilewis14 said:


> I feel so off today ladies! My discharge has increased ten fold...bh after bh....blah!

That's me yesterday & today. I've felt off and had so much more discharge. Can't tell if it's just regular increased discharge or if it's part discharge, part mucus plug or what. And I've been having lots more pains and pressure down low along with her hardly moving all day. I hate this stage of pregnancy. So many unknowns.


----------



## blessedmomma

ruby- congrats hun!!! :dance:

Disney- LO is adorable <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls.. 
Much better night here. Cj slept better, was a bit unsettled but loads better.. So I'm in a better mood today. Can't believe I'm full term on thursday. Eekk!! 
I'm going to be buying chads ready made bottles in the week. 
I bottle fed cj and probally willl chad, I don't think ill have time to have chad feeding all the time when I had a toddler to run after.. X


----------



## waiting4damon

Ruby--congrats!! <3

Have any of the rest of you had painful tightenings down low? I had a 26 hour labor with my first that ended in emergency c section--tonight I have been having intermittent painful tightenings transverse like a band at my c section scar level.
To my knowledge, BH are not supposed to be painful? Do you guys think its just ligament pain or something else? I haven't had a cervical check since 20 weeks....


----------



## HappyHome

Congratulations Ruby. 
Hope you and little Harry are doing well and its not long before you all get home :)


----------



## HappyHome

I'm 36wks today. That's 28 days to go! 
Got my scan tomorrow, I'm nervous about it and hope it goes well. Fingers crossed placenta is doing what I'm telling it! 

I wonder if any1 will start a March labour watch thread now. Most other months seem to start the month before.


----------



## Eltjuh

I would start a thread, but I figured we might aswell just labour watch on here....


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I slept pretty decent last night...phew! I think ive felt off since yesterday though bc i think imm getting a cold now, yck! I go to doctor to,orrow so im going to tell him to check me down there!


----------



## HappyHome

O/T RANT
I hate (with a strong passion) [email protected] stupid policy crap. Its really annoying and puts me off selling stuff.

Rant over.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ebayyyyyyyyy, you suck!


----------



## HappyHome

So true, so true.
lol

March thread is a go go....
March labour watch


----------



## blessedmomma

waiting4damon- my BH range from just a little tightening to take my breath away painful. so I say it could have been BH. or could have been round ligament pain. that can be very painful for me too.

happyhome- :dance: yay for march labor watch thread! I was waiting... :coffee:

nikki- so exciting when you start having checks :happydance: think mine will start mid-feb and I cant wait to see if anything is going on :D


----------



## Eltjuh

I never felt any BHs with Lucas, but I seem to be getting some this time.... Any chance that could be a good sign?? (meaning he might not come (as) late??) Or is that just wishful thinking on my part???


----------



## BaniVani

*BH's*

*waiting4damon:* Mine were painful too-to the point that I couldn't pick up my tiny dog who is very light. I also have been getting sharp pains in my vagina when I'm standing on my feet--it's the pressure. The baby is settling further down. 


~~Anyone having problems at this stage--*using the restroom*--so painful.


----------



## blessedmomma

banivani- im having problems doing everything. this one is a little bigger than my last couple and she has been so low. today she feels even lower so I have so much pressure. everything hurts :(


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

hope everyone is well

Im so tired ... was up at 4.30am with my DH who had a nose bleed and his nose wouldnt stop bleeding ... I had to put some ice packs on his cheeks and that helped stop it we got back into bed at 4.50am and I couldnt fall back to sleep ... just laid there until the alarm went off at 5.30 am and got ready for work ...

had to come in today to finalise a few things for Thursday's meeting as tomorrow Im going to docs and Wednesday my boss wont be in otherwise I wouldve worked from home again ...

Feeling so tired even though I rested this whole weekend ... Booked my hospital bed finally after having all docs ready 3 weeks ago ... Have to pay R1500 for the paed otherwise my baby wont be discharged from the hospital ... Kind of sucks going to a private hospital ... I also got my LONG list of stuff I need to pack fro my bag and baby's ... my bag is packed halfway and baby's bag is packed and ready to go

This upcoming weekend is my babyshower with friends and family ... Im kinda looking forward to it ...

I have been getting intense BH every 1/2 hour ... I also have been getting more discharge but I dont think my OB will do cervical checks until 36weeks ... my lower back has also been feeling more achey as well as my hips

I also feel out of breathe most of the time and as if someone is sitting on my chest ... 

Feeling emotional today as well but its coz today marks the 3rd anniversary since my mom passed away ...

That's my update for now

Congrats Ruby on you LB


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok girls , blessed baby big hugs hun, its the 5th aniversarys of my moms death in march. So no how ur feeling x 

I've been finding I'm really constipated just lately . Sorry for tmi.. 

I'm tired a lot2 . Cj slept thru and I'm stil shattered x


----------



## HappyHome

Even when MK sleeps through I still wake multiple times a night, either for a pee or to change positions. I do think I will sleep better once she's born.

Scan today in 3 hours, I hope its good news. 

DTD last night, regret it as it caused awful cramping. Poor DH thought he'd hurt me and baby. 
Dont think I'll be relying on that as a labour induction practice


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Extreme swelling going on heretoday! My feet face and hands...its comical at this point....i have a nst at 9:15am so will be seeing the doctor... Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Blessedbaby

i have been very horny lately ... my DH is enjoying it very much ...


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm pretty sure my baby is no longer back to back... Felt a huge flip feeling last night and now my stomach is hard as a rock and the skin feels like it's going to explode. I had the weirdest pattern of viens on my stomach for hours. I usually feel kicks at my belly button and now it's just up the top in my ribs and out the side of my ribs. We are labour ready!!! :happydance:
I've been hearing such bad things about back to back labour that. I will gladly take stretch marks over that. 
I'm having more relationship drama here (I cursed myself by thinking days ago how Jerry springer my first Tri was and how glad I was that things settled down). Oh well, keeping calm and cool for baby and that's all that really matters at this point. When I start to feel stressed out about everything in life going on I just go sit in Wesley's room and rock in the rocking chair and focus on him and the future.


----------



## Eltjuh

Happyhome - How was your scan??


----------



## HappyHome

Eltjuh said:


> Happyhome - How was your scan??

:flower: just logged back in to update. Thanks for asking.

All is good :happydance: placenta is higher and being at front it won't cause a problem and seeing as baby's head is already below it it's a good job everything is ok. 
Got an approximate weight currently of 5lb11oz (2.6kg) 
Was a very rushed appointment due to a problem in the next scan room but I'm happy all is well. Crappy picture though but she gave me it for free so can't moan.


----------



## donnarobinson

Have u been doing anything to get him to turn ? Chads back to back x


JessesGirl29 said:


> I'm pretty sure my baby is no longer back to back... Felt a huge flip feeling last night and now my stomach is hard as a rock and the skin feels like it's going to explode. I had the weirdest pattern of viens on my stomach for hours. I usually feel kicks at my belly button and now it's just up the top in my ribs and out the side of my ribs. We are labour ready!!! :happydance:
> I've been hearing such bad things about back to back labour that. I will gladly take stretch marks over that.
> I'm having more relationship drama here (I cursed myself by thinking days ago how Jerry springer my first Tri was and how glad I was that things settled down). Oh well, keeping calm and cool for baby and that's all that really matters at this point. When I start to feel stressed out about everything in life going on I just go sit in Wesley's room and rock in the rocking chair and focus on him and the future.


----------



## donnarobinson

Glad ur scan went ok hun x


HappyHome said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Happyhome - How was your scan??
> 
> :flower: just logged back in to update. Thanks for asking.
> 
> All is good :happydance: placenta is higher and being at front it won't cause a problem and seeing as baby's head is already below it it's a good job everything is ok.
> Got an approximate weight currently of 5lb11oz (2.6kg)
> Was a very rushed appointment due to a problem in the next scan room but I'm happy all is well. Crappy picture though but she gave me it for free so can't moan.Click to expand...


----------



## Eltjuh

Ah cool! Good to hear your placenta is up high enough for you to be able to have a normal delivery (I'm guessing!) 
Bet you're relieved! And nice to know the approximate weight of your baby! I'm dying to know how big mine is at the moment, but I'm not getting any more scans, unless anything is wrong.... Which ofcourse is a good thing, but still, would love to see him again and know how he's growing! Really hope he's not gonna be too big!!

Were your other babies bigger than your first?? They told me that 2nd (and more) babies tend to be bigger! Lucas was 8lb2oz, nice size, but I really hope this one isn't gonna be too much bigger!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

JessesGirl29 said:


> I'm pretty sure my baby is no longer back to back... Felt a huge flip feeling last night and now my stomach is hard as a rock and the skin feels like it's going to explode. I had the weirdest pattern of viens on my stomach for hours. I usually feel kicks at my belly button and now it's just up the top in my ribs and out the side of my ribs. We are labour ready!!! :happydance:
> I've been hearing such bad things about back to back labour that. I will gladly take stretch marks over that.
> I'm having more relationship drama here (I cursed myself by thinking days ago how Jerry springer my first Tri was and how glad I was that things settled down). Oh well, keeping calm and cool for baby and that's all that really matters at this point. When I start to feel stressed out about everything in life going on I just go sit in Wesley's room and rock in the rocking chair and focus on him and the future.

My midwife said to spend a lot of time bent over so I got a little exercise ball and if I'm watching tv I get down on all fours and lean on my ball or if I'm relaxing watching the ipad in bed I get on all fours and try to relax that way as stupid as I feel doing it. Not 100% sure that's what did it and it hurts my remaining ab muscles at times because it pushes him high up in my ribs but it might be worth a go.


----------



## HappyHome

Previous babies have been 6lb9oz, 6lb13oz and 7lb3oz so steadily bigger but thankfully not by much.


----------



## Eltjuh

HappyHome said:


> Previous babies have been 6lb9oz, 6lb13oz and 7lb3oz so steadily bigger but thankfully not by much.

Only by about 4oz then... So at least I'm (hopefully) not looking at a 9lb baby :winkwink: Don't think I'd be able to do that!! 
I don't know how you did it Donna R!!


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't no how I did either lmao!! I'm expecting another 9lber! Consultant said he will be between 9-10lb , I reckon about 9lb 8oz ! Cj was 9lb 5 ! I am scared but not to much about his size as long as he's not 10lb apartantly a few ozs doesn't make much difference in there width etc! So it shudnt be any harder to get him out , plus everythings stretched b4 lol. X I'm still waiting on my birthing ball turning up.. Hope its soon.. Midwife next thursday on my babys birthday! Can't believe he's going to be 2 !! X


----------



## Eltjuh

Lucas was quite tall/long, which ofcourse made him heavier! He was 53cm!!
I'm expecting this baby to be about 8lb6oz or something like that!


----------



## wavescrash

My first born was 7lbs 9oz and my second born was 6lbs 5oz. I'm expecting this baby to be closer to the second baby. She's been measuring smaller all along anyway.


----------



## HappyHome

Its really interesting how babies are all different weights. 
I think a 9lb'er would kill me!


----------



## Disneylovers

my dr and the 4D scan place both estimated that Aiden would be around 7-7 1/2lbs when born. As long as he is healthy and isn't too huge (never really trust growth scan measurements fully) I'll be happy. 

We had my baby shower on saturday and boy am I exhausted! my sister-in-law and niece threw it together with one of the ladies from church and we had it in the church reception hall, I lost track of how many were there but it had to be close to 35-40 people. Found it hard to chat with everyone but made sure I got around to saying hello and thanks to each person, especially when we were playing the games it was easier. I think it's safe to say Aiden doesn't need any more nb-6 month sized clothes now LOL we still need to get some more diapers and wipes and bathing essentials but we got most of what we still needed and are so thankful for all of our family and friends generosity.

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/baby%20shower%20for%20Aiden/babyshower255.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/baby%20shower%20for%20Aiden/babyshower001.jpg

The rest of the photos I have are here, don't want to bombard the page with them lol

We all had a great time, lots of giggles, and a few tears when my friend gave me a blanket that was her eldest daughters (Her 15 year old daughter passed away 2 years ago from complications from an infection), she was like my little sister and we all miss her terribly. Hubby and I feel honoured to have been passed along something so precious of hers and we will have to take great care making sure Aiden knows all about his honorary auntie.

Hubby and I are still going through the spare room that will eventually be Aiden's nursery, we got all of his clothes sorted by size and folded nicely in the dresser, we just have to figure out where all the other gifts will go!


----------



## wannabubba#4

My biggest was 8lb6 at 14 days overdue, and smallest was 7lb 4 at 39+3, other two were late too but not so much so and weighed 7lb8 and 7lb 15. This time I expect to be late again and around 8 and a half again, maybe 9 lb, baby is measuring 50 percentile so not expecting a huge difference. I hope not anyway lol. 

xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Sorry for ppl seeing this twice! Just an update

Im stuck in hospital overnight... Baby is fine on monitor they are more wirried about my blood sugars dropping low all day all of a sudden and my swelling...doing a kidney ultrasound to make sure nothing is kinked and why i cant pee much. Other than that just hanging out w hubby in our room! Blah!


----------



## azure girl

Nikkilewis, that sucks! I spent the morning in the hospital for an unexplained seizure and DH and I are exhausted! I also got a shot of terbutiline for frequent BH, but hopefully nothing more exciting happens for us! No eclampsia or anything, so we have no idea! Hope you get more answers, no answers frustrates me!
Also, baby was just measuring 4 lb 7 oz today!


----------



## BaniVani

*Nikkilewis14* Hope you get better and things run smoothly! At least you're being well taken care of there.

*Disneylovers* Cute photos and what a nice sunny day!!! I would eat that entire cake if I could through my computer screen!!!!:winkwink:

So, I found this video on tips for changing the baby's position:

*How to Turn a Breech, Posterior or Transverse baby*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pteEYX8zwWc

_____________
I tried some exercises and have been sitting upright when I can...also on all fours when surfing the net on bed--

*Super tired today but then again, I don't sleep well at night. Noticed an increase in appetite!!!! I'll wake up at 3am and feel really hungry!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Disney - what an adorable day! I can feel like the love all the way through the computer screen, :kiss:

Nikki and azure - :hugs: You poor Mommas all of that must be so scary, and who likes the hospital??? :nope: keep your head up, you are both nearly there and doing great, it won't belong now......

I've found that my sleep pattern has totally changed, I nap when I get home from work (FTM luxuries) for an hour or two and then don't get to bed again until after midnight and wake up for work at 630am and feel fine. It's so crazy but I feel like my body is trying to prepare me to catch sleep in little pockets instead of straight through the night (which I'll probably never see again for years :winkwink:)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls. 

Hope ur ok nikki.. 

So after cj sleeping great last few nights . He was up from 1.30-3.30am last nite just screaming ! Safe to say I'm shattered, he's ad a nap bt I cudnt as I ad sum1 in laying a new floor x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Kidney u/s was fine, ijust seem to be one of those ladies who retain everything they put in their body :(. Ive had constant bh all night to the point of pain ( but thats not really anything new for me...). My diabetes doctor will be in today w a new insulin regimine and hopefully i can get out of here a little after lunch...boo!


----------



## wavescrash

Copy/paste from the Labor Watch thread :)

Went to L&D last night for cramping and contracting and reduced movement.

Monitors only picked up 2 contractions but I felt a couple more. Of course baby moved quite a bit while I was there and since the monitor hardly picked up the contractions I was feeling, I was sent home. I knew I wasn't in labor or whatever but was still worried.

I was 2cm when I was checked on Thursday - still 2cm and 40% effaced last night. I lost what looked like little bits of plug after the internal last night but I'm sure it'll just regenerate.

Still pretty crampy with a low backache today but I guess what's what I get to deal with until this kid decides she's ready (or my OB decides to take her if she stays breech.) Very annoying. I see my OB again on Friday so hopefully she has something useful to say lol.


----------



## BaniVani

wavescrash said:


> Copy/paste from the Labor Watch thread :)
> 
> Went to L&D last night for cramping and contracting and reduced movement.


You did well by getting checked though and if something else comes up and you think you need to go again, go. Hope the cramping goes away. Looks like your body is getting ready.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks. I just hated the way the nurse and L&D on-call OB were talking to me. Like I didn't know what I was saying/feeling. I went through that several times at the end of my last pregnancy but in the end, I was right because my water was leaking. The OB and nurse were saying it was just increased discharge and I'd be going home soon. Sure enough - I was right and my water was leaking. I delivered the next day lol. Even better - the on-call OB from last night was the same one I saw the night I was admitted last pregnancy (due to my water leaking.)


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

hope everyone is good ... :flower:

I had my check up today ... blood pressure is good and I only gained 2.4kg bringing my total weight gain to 11.7kg thus far ... :happydance:

baby is measuring big and has a strong heartbeat and is sunnyside down and low :cloud9: ... doc said if i should go into labour they wont stop it ... didnt get an estimation on weight or get checked for dilation will get one at my next check up at 37weeks and decide on a POA ... he asked me if my bags are packed as anything can happen now :yipee: :baby:

I have been having more intense BH that take my breathe away and also a few contractions but nothing to monitor ... my cervix also feels like its stretching as well as my pelvis ... :shrug: and my tighs are achey ...

well that's my update ...


----------



## wavescrash

I posted this in the 3rd tri section (with a picture if anyone wants to go have a look - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/2117461-tmi-gross-picture-alert.html) and in the FB group but I'll just copy/paste here.

Thursday at 34+1, I saw my OB who did an internal because I'd been having cervical/rectal pain & pressure and found out I was 2cm dilated and baby is breech.

Last few days I've had decreased movement and more BH. Yesterday though I'd had more BH than ever with a couple contractions mixed in. Around 9pm I started feeling very crampy all the way across my bump and back and my belly would randomly get hard and stay hard for awhile. My OB told me to go to L&D just to be safe.

Of course baby moved enough to make them happy (figured she would) and I only had 2 contractions register on the monitors even though I felt a few more. Did an internal and I'm still 2cm and 40% effaced. When I got home last night, I went to the bathroom and had some spotting because of the internal which I expected but also noticed I was losing a little bit of my plug. No big deal because I know it can regenerate.

Went to bed, woke up feeling fine for about a half hour before the cramping started again. I've been cramping non-stop with some lower back pain still. Baby is ridiculously low and it's like every step I take, it's so painful across my bump.

Went to the bathroom a few times this morning and the spotting and bits of plug had stopped but I went to the bathroom again like 20 minutes ago and when I wiped, I found this... (I'll attach the picture.) Does it look like it's just regular discharge/lube from the internal mixed with blood or does it look like it's part of my plug or something else? If I wasn't in so much pain and discomfort I'd probably just chalk it up to being from the exam and nothing to worry about but because of EVERYTHING combined, I really don't know what to think. And I really don't want to go back up to L&D for them to tell me I don't know anything like they did last night.


----------



## Helena_

I somehow unsubscribed from here :( hey everyone!


----------



## Avas_mum

Hey ladies...hope everyone is well! 

Waves Crash: Let us know how you get on...that sounds and looks like plug to me.

Nikkilewis: I hope you get out shortly, sounds like they are getting a plan of attack in place which is good.

Had my midwife appointment today so far all is looking good. Blood pressure was good and urine was good. Heard Max's heartbeat :cloud9: and when she went to feel for his position she noticed his head is down in pelvis :happydance:. I know he can still move but glad he is no longer on a diagonal. Been having lots of bh's and pressure in cervix which makes sense now, had lots of knocks to my cervix also which is so uncomfortable.

Starting to get more real now and very exciting :headspin: Had the baby shower in the weekend it was awesome. Max has got enough clothes to last him through till 6 months old now. I have started getting things all ready for the hospital bag also...I have been so sure he would be late I have been putting it off. Think I better organise it just incase he decides to come early!


----------



## Avas_mum

Welcome back Helena... :hi:


----------



## wavescrash

OB finally called back and said it sounds like my plug or bloody show. Was pretty crampy for awhile but it eased off. However whenever my toddler touched my bump, it would get rock hard with a strong BH. Had a little bit more discharge that was streaked pink but not a lot. Started packing our hospital bag. 35 weeks tomorrow and my OB appointment is Friday so we'll see what happens.


----------



## BaniVani

wavescrash said:


> OB finally called back and said it sounds like my plug or bloody show. Was pretty crampy for awhile but it eased off. However whenever my toddler touched my bump, it would get rock hard with a strong BH. Had a little bit more discharge that was streaked pink but not a lot. Started packing our hospital bag. 35 weeks tomorrow and my OB appointment is Friday so we'll see what happens.


Good thing you got your bag packed. Take it easy these days and try to have your husband, relative, or friend on call for a possible ride to the hospital when needed:winkwink:. I have also felt my stomach change and become very hard in the last two days--I think it's his little bum in the upper area and if I touch him there, he seems to move to the other side! Also, I've been having more *BH's *today off and on but not the cramping that you have had. Still get a sharp vaginal pain when standing on my feet sometimes.
I do know women who have lost their plug but have not delivered until weeks later. It's the water leaking that is important to notice and of course the contractions that become longer and closer together. Again, don't let the nurses let you feel like you're crazy--listen to your body and if something just doesn't seem right, go back if needed. Seems like you did a good job on the first pregnancy.


----------



## Blessedbaby

woke up to some awful period type cramps ... drank some water and feels like its died down ... I do however still feel uncomfy and lots of pressure in my cervix ...

good luck Waves ... so exciting

Nikki hope u good ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls..

Hope ur all ok. Good luck waves, hope ur feeling better nikki.. 
So we put my little boy in his big boy bed last nite he was in his cot up untill now I thought I'd see if it helped with his sleep. He didn't do to badly , came into me a few times. The come 3 am he wudnt settle. Takes me 2 hours to get him back to sleep :/ I even caught him out bed playin wv a toy at one point lol.. Can't believe he's 2 next week.. 
I dno wa2 do to stop he waking up for 2 hours in the middle of the night ! X


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Feeling very wet - was awake from 3-5 trying to work out if waters managed to get back to sleep and was ok when I woke so think it must be increased discharge - with dd they trickled so am taking it easy today


----------



## LaDY

Nikki...sorry to hear you have been in hospital, hope your feeling better :hugs: 

All the ladies who have been told the approximate size of their babies...has the midwife told you? I asked mine and she said she couldn't tell? x


----------



## donnarobinson

It was my consultant who told me between 9-10lbs, 
My midwife said he was a big boy but not huge , and then another midwife said she doesn't think he's gna be that big but then she doesn't say because there hardly ever right. I think that's why they don't like 2 say x


----------



## Blessedbaby

the midwife and my OB told me that my baby is huge ... 

my OB said he will assess me at my next appointment to see if I will be able to deliver vaginally ... I really dont want a c-sec so Im hoping I go before I see him again and I get to hold out as long as possible at home before heading to L&D


----------



## HappyHome

LaDY said:


> Nikki...sorry to hear you have been in hospital, hope your feeling better :hugs:
> 
> All the ladies who have been told the approximate size of their babies...has the midwife told you? I asked mine and she said she couldn't tell? x

I saw mine on the scan report for her approx current weight. My MW doesnt tell me anything, I dont rate her at all. 


Donna - my dd3 has nights like that. She's been in a bed for a while, generally she'll only get up if she's scared, other than that she just shouts for me to come in. We dont have any nightlights/mobiles in the so I wonder some times if she wakes and doesnt self-settle that she feels a little lonely. She does share a room with dd2 (who is 7) but that doesnt seem to make any difference. 
Lack of sleep sucks, but least it shouldnt hit us too hard when baby's arrive.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

no not midwife - I cant see how they would be accurate, I have found out as I was having growth scans - even then they aren't 100%


----------



## JessesGirl29

I have fears of a huge baby and say it every time. My midwife takes my fundal height (which has been measuring on week after week) and says things like "naw, he doesn't feel huge at all". No way to know really except fundal height and ultrasounds.


----------



## J_Lynn

I wish my doctor would tell me the approximate size - they said they won't do it unless there is a medical concern that they absolutely need to know about how big the baby is.

I want to know what to expect, dangit! lol


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yea i get growth scans that give approximate weights...i go again on monday for my last one before the c section to see if she slowed down in growth at all.. At 32+3 she was 6lb 8oz already! (Hence the c section)... Its just an estimate though!


----------



## blessedmomma

LaDY said:


> All the ladies who have been told the approximate size of their babies...has the midwife told you? I asked mine and she said she couldn't tell? x

I found out at routine 32 wk u/s scan that she was showing 4 lbs 7 oz. they say its just an estimate and could be off, but I like knowing even so lol.

donna r- I hope you get some sleep! you have had such a rough time of it :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, I've not long put cj to bed, I'm hoping he sleeps well.. But no doubt he wil be in and out his bed endless times.. And then wake for 2 hours in the night again :/ its beyond me why he does it .. I need a good nights sleep. But what's that haa! X


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry hun! is he just going through a phase or something?? mine usually only have a rough time if they are sick or teething. but I know they are all different. I hope he starts sleeping better so you can get a little sleep before LO chad gets here


----------



## donnarobinson

I have no idea he use to be agreat sleeper and does sleep thru now and then so ino he can.. I do think he's gums are hurting cuz thre rock hard but I can't feel any teeth yet, he only has his back 4 left to cut , 2 top.. 2 bottom.. 

He sleeps ok but then once he wakes that's it .. He lies there 4 2 hours straight :/ and now we've put him in his bed he just gets out x making me want to revert back to the cot lol x


----------



## blessedmomma

just thought of this... is he still napping during the day?? my girls napped til they were 3 or 4, but my boys had to stop around 2 and even sooner or they slept like crap. would take forever to get them to sleep or they would wake up a lot. it was hard at first to keep them up and busy all day, but it got easy quick


----------



## donnarobinson

Ye he stil has a nap. I've tried endless times to cut it out but that makes him worse, makes him over tired and cranky , I think he defo still needs a nap.. And esp cuz he's sleeping so badly he's tired not long after he gets up :/ x its hard work x


----------



## donnarobinson

He's gone straight to sleep. 4 now :) x


----------



## Eltjuh

Whenever you feel like reverting back to the cot.... just think of it this way: if you get him to sleep (and stay) in his bed now you won't have to go through this when you have a newborn!! 
Keep at it, he'll get there!! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks ella your right :) x x


----------



## blessedmomma

I agree, it will be much harder to start over.

we just potty trained one and he kept having accidents. DH was ready to put him back in diapers for a while :saywhat: are you crazy :haha: im about to add another in diapers and still have 2 others. no thanks, not starting over. im glad we stuck it out, he is doing fab now. only has a pull up on at night thankfully! trying to decide when to start the next oldest. before baby or quite a while after since im not making any major changes with a newborn :nope:

sometimes they need even more sleep to get good sleep. when mine hit a growth spurt they eat and sleep a ton. when they are about to hit another it seems like the barely eat anything and sometimes have trouble sleeping. I hope he gets past whatever is going on very soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Well he was eating better but he's off his food again also .. 

Yeh defo gna stick it out , he won't even sit on his potty without clothes on he cries and cries if I put him on toilet so won't be trying that 4 a w hile x


----------



## blessedmomma

yeah they def have to be ready for the potty and really understand the process or it will just stress them out. the one we just did was 3 and he understood it fine, just didn't want to take time out of his day to go :dohh: a week after all the drama he was going fine and even excited about it lol. now he is a pro. my 1 and 2 yr olds I don't think are anywhere near ready. I honestly think I would be wasting my time to try with my 2 yr old.

maybe he did just get done with a growth spurt??


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless him.. Yeh I don't think he's anywhere near ready yet .. I'm in no real rush, don't wany to stress him out ino he will do it when he's ready.. Maybe .. 

Just hope he improves soon. He's a much happier toddler with a good nights kip.. 
Can't believe he's 2 next week ! X


----------



## Eltjuh

blessedmomma said:


> I agree, it will be much harder to start over.
> 
> we just potty trained one and he kept having accidents. DH was ready to put him back in diapers for a while :saywhat: are you crazy :haha: im about to add another in diapers and still have 2 others. no thanks, not starting over. im glad we stuck it out, he is doing fab now. only has a pull up on at night thankfully! trying to decide when to start the next oldest. before baby or quite a while after since im not making any major changes with a newborn :nope:
> 
> sometimes they need even more sleep to get good sleep. when mine hit a growth spurt they eat and sleep a ton. when they are about to hit another it seems like the barely eat anything and sometimes have trouble sleeping. I hope he gets past whatever is going on very soon!

Oh I've been there a few times where I wanted to go back to nappies... We just potty trained our son (who is 3 on the 20th).... He did a few pees on the potty and then just kept peeing on the floor (was going nappy free) and I was like: maybe we should go back into nappies for a bit. But stuck it out and it actually only took 1 or 2 days for him to stop peeing on the floor! 
Then we had the poo thing... it totally FREAKED him out to poo on the potty, as if he was scared the poo was going to jump out and eat him or something! Made him sit on the potty though and distracted him and sat with him until he was done. And in the past couple of days he's done 2 poos on the potty without us really telling him to sit down on it and he didn't freak out!! So there's some progress there, though the past 2 days he's pooed in his nappy at naptime.... :dohh: He still wears nappies at night and during his nap and also when we go out. But I put some jeans on him the other day which were a bit tighter than I thought they were so he couldn't really pull them down himself and he suddenly told me he needed to pee so I just bought a travel potty that folds so we can take that with us when we go out instead of wearing a nappy! 

Don't worry about potty training yet Donna! I had lots of friends who started when their kids were about 2/2.5 but it was definitely too early for Lucas! He wouldn't even sit on his potty for longer than 2 seconds! But he's done really well now and I'm definitely glad we waited! Only took about a week for him to be dry!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him.. Clever boy :) 

Yeh I think its best to wait :) my friend little girl is a week older than cj and out of nappies in the day, but ino every babies diff and I was told girls are quicker .. Dno how true that is .. 

Yeh that's cj he jus don't show no intrest x


----------



## donnarobinson

Boots have got 3 for 2 going on right now on baby stuff btw :) incase anyones intrested .. X


----------



## blessedmomma

Eltjuh said:


> Oh I've been there a few times where I wanted to go back to nappies... We just potty trained our son (who is 3 on the 20th).... He did a few pees on the potty and then just kept peeing on the floor (was going nappy free) and I was like: maybe we should go back into nappies for a bit. But stuck it out and it actually only took 1 or 2 days for him to stop peeing on the floor!
> Then we had the poo thing... it totally FREAKED him out to poo on the potty, as if he was scared the poo was going to jump out and eat him or something! Made him sit on the potty though and distracted him and sat with him until he was done. And in the past couple of days he's done 2 poos on the potty without us really telling him to sit down on it and he didn't freak out!! So there's some progress there, though the past 2 days he's pooed in his nappy at naptime.... :dohh: He still wears nappies at night and during his nap and also when we go out. But I put some jeans on him the other day which were a bit tighter than I thought they were so he couldn't really pull them down himself and he suddenly told me he needed to pee so I just bought a travel potty that folds so we can take that with us when we go out instead of wearing a nappy!
> 
> Don't worry about potty training yet Donna! I had lots of friends who started when their kids were about 2/2.5 but it was definitely too early for Lucas! He wouldn't even sit on his potty for longer than 2 seconds! But he's done really well now and I'm definitely glad we waited! Only took about a week for him to be dry!!

YES!!!! it was about a week of rough days. he would go pee on the potty and I would check him 30 mins later and he would have pee in his underwear. ugh!!! DH said he must not be ready. I almost put him back in, but this kid is 65 lbs. he is a very big boy. he doesn't even fit in the biggest diapers here and was nearly 4 yrs old. we decided to go one more week and see. and miraculously he started telling us when he needed to pee :happydance: then we bought him some new underwear which got him very excited. I think that pushed him over the top lol. 

I have heard a travel potty is a great idea. we had to bring Jax home to potty from church the other day when he refused to use the potty in his classroom. thankfully we only live a couple minutes away :dohh:

I agree age doesn't really matter either. my mom was on my butt with my first couple of kids that 'she had all of her kids potty trained by 2 yrs old'. good for you lol!!! my degrees are in psychology and sociology. I know the lasting problems if you force them when they are not ready. :nope:


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- I have found so far that my girls went a little bit earlier, but not that much. like 2 instead of 3. but the difference in mine was that the girls were much easier. the boys took a lot more encouragement and needed much more praise. and for some reason the boys don't want to poo in there. have no idea what that's all about :shrug: my girls it was never an issue at all. my boys almost acted afraid to poo :dohh: and had to be coached much more. like I had to stand there and keep telling them to try and push lol


----------



## waiting4damon

I feel like I was really blessed with my daughter and potty training. I always took her in the bathroom with me and let her see the action of using the bathroom and developing a level of comfort with a toilet (seeing my lack of fear :) ). She was potty trained at 19 months fully, both bowel and bladder. I used a Baby Bjorn childs potty seat at first. I also did not wait for her to show interest; I just started sitting her down on the small childs potty every time I went to the bathroom and it inspired her! :)

So lucky!

And in other news, after 2 weeks of grueling paperwork and much time on the phone with my corporate time away from work services, my maternity leave and short term disability due to PSVT are approved!! Thank god! I was so stressed about it prior!


----------



## wannabubba#4

That's great news waitingfordamon, glad you got it sorted! Must have been stressful.

Donna Hope you get a better sleep tonight hun. And I totally agree with the toilet training advice lol, your child will show signs of being ready and when that time comes it is totally stress free, whether they are 2; or 4. My daughter toilet trained much quicker than my boys but then it was more stressful lol. I had her out of nappies at 20 months and it was a strict regime of going to the toilet before we left after we arrived, worrying about accidents etc. My first and second sons were both about 2 and a half, last one was 3 during the day and has been dry through the night for the past 3 weeks at 3 and a half. Totally followed his cues and he done it practically himself, with a few days of getting stars on his reward chart lol.

Any one heard from ruby? Wonder how her and Harry are getting on?

xxx


----------



## BaniVani

Eltjuh said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> I agree, it will be much harder to start over.
> 
> we just potty trained one and he kept having accidents. DH was ready to put him back in diapers for a while :saywhat: are you crazy :haha: im about to add another in diapers and still have 2 others. no thanks, not starting over. im glad we stuck it out, he is doing fab now. .......
> 
> 
> Wow ladies, it just hit me that this will be something I will go through with my future son! My mom had a hard time with my three brothers--all close in age. One would stand up on the edge of his bed, aim directly at my other brother's bed, and pee on it. This way, my other brother would take the blame for peeing on the bed:happydance:!!!!!! He refused becoming potty trained! Hope my little one doesn't do the same :blush:
> 
> But, I'm going to embrace these little problems errrr emmm, right?Click to expand...


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls .. Thanks4 all ur advice last nite :) 

So cj didn't wake for the usual 2 hours last nite which is great but he was very unsettled and kept crying every hour or so and coming into me , the one time he brought his water & his dummy inwith him and tried to get in my bed I kept putting him back and he did settle til 6.30 in the end , which I don't mind as he did go bed at 7pm :) 

So FULL TERM today! Eekkk!!

21 days to go ! X


----------



## LaDY

Thanks for your replies ladies...all I keep getting told is baby is a good size! Does that mean big?? My son was near 10lb so that's all I think it can mean! x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay for 37 weeks and full term Donna! Any time now then Chad lol!!!
xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa yeh I have a feeling ill stil be here come march lol! 

I feel so sore and huge today ! My belly is so big and heavy ! X


----------



## Eltjuh

yay for full term Donna!! :happydance:

Got my 36wk mw appointment in an hour! Hoping baby hasn't turned, he was head down at my 28 wk appointment (not sure why she checked, but oh well!) And I'm pretty sure he was head down last time (34wks) aswell, but I can now feel his hick-ups on my left side, rather than low down in my bum..... So I'm interested to see what she makes of his position!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww I think chads changed position my bellys rock solid today.. 
I've got midwife next week at 38 weeks then presume the next one will be 40 weeks and I have my conusltant at 40+4 if I haven't had him by then he wil book induction which will be for 9th march x


----------



## Eltjuh

Everything was good, he still seems head down, so not sure what's going on with those hiccups..... Oh well! 
Student midwife measured me at 33cm, but my midwife checked afterwards and said she measured 36cm :shrug:

I've got my next appointment in 2 weeks, then 40 weeks and then 41 if he's not born yet.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Glad all went well Ella, sounds as though baby is coming along perfectly!

My bump feels so heavy too Donna, and BH are more frequent giving me a solid bump a lot too. 
Will you be offered a sweep at 40 weeks did they say? I know generally with first babies they leave us to 41 weeks but maybe you would be ready for it sooner. I don't know whether to accept sweeps this time as they done nothing last time. They weren't too painful or anything just never worked.

xxx off to drop LO at nursery then off to the hospital to visit my sister. Pelvic pain getting more unbearable by the day! Wish I could fast forward a few weeks lol ;) xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cant beleive ur 37 weeks!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Well my consultant has said to give me a sweep at 40 weeks , so I told my midwife and she sed he hasn't wrote it in my notes, but it shudnt nbebe a problem bt wether she does it or not we will see. I didn't have them with cj , I turned them down. Ill be having them this time tho x 


And I no nikki ! Gone so quick x


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

i have a splitting headache ... just came from a 6 1/2 hr meeting at work only reason i went to work

baby has been active despite being quiet last night ... i guess baby doesnt like work LOL ... im so tired and feeling lots of pressure in my vagina as if its stretching ... 

Ella Im glad your boy is head down ... I feel hiccups in my sides too when Im layong but as soon as I sit up or stand I feel them in my butt so maybe what we're feeling is the bubbles travelling ...


----------



## HappyHome

Hey ladies, 
Full term! This is getting real! 
I'm 37 wks on Sunday! 

Had my midwife appointment today, not my usual ones so I was pleased of the change, felt like she looked at me with fresh eyes. 
Baby is 3/5 engaged and she was pleased to hear of my Braxton hicks and the discharge. She did struggle with the heartbeat as baby was curled over, not surprising I've had so much discomfort on my right side. 
She urged me not to attempt the hospital journey if I felt the birth was imminent but to call ambulance and then inform the delivery suite. She also said regardless of my EMCS she would have supported me in a home birth.


----------



## wavescrash

I thought baby was head down for the longest time in part because of where I felt hiccups but she was definitely still breech as of the other day. That being said, I've felt hiccups up higher above my belly button, down low and to one side or the other or down low behind my pubic bone. But she's never been head down so where we feel the hiccups has no relevance to their position unfortunately.


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for full term donna r!!! :dance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Been up since 3am with cj :( he nodded bk of 4 an hour about half 5ish for an hour! Shattered :( x

Hope ur all ok x 

Happy full term donna! :) yay x


----------



## Eltjuh

you must be so tired.... and soooo bored!!! I never know what to do when I'm up that early! I'm bored now and only got up at 7!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bored out my brains and yeh tired buut its wore of 4 now.. I've gta sit in al day waiitng 4 a dryer to be delievered aswell.. !x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Donna! Starting epo today, I was out sure about it all tbh, but have decided to give it a go! Need to start doing something proactive to start eviction procedures lmao do not want to still be pregnant at 42 weeks ;) 

You must be exhausted hun, so hard for you getting up so early, hope cj sleep pattern gets better soon. I am exhausted and I only got up at 8 am , and several loo trips overnight xx

How are everyone else today? xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

how is everyone doing

im very exhausted today but im working from home ... 2 more weeks until full term ... yay


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Going shopppppingtoday! Wooohoo!


----------



## HappyHome

Feeling crappy today.
Cant explain what it is that's up I just feel off. 
A bit crampy and tummy achey and I have zero energy. I've been really short tempered too which makes me feel worse dd3 is getting the end of it and its not her fault.
Just feeling like the rough end of the hormones.


----------



## TTLiveADream

Goodmorning Everyone!
I haven't posted in a whileI will blame it on the -30 degree C weather, cooking 100 freezer meals, scrapbooking an entire first year scrapbook and scrubbing house top to bottom. I think I may be nesting lol!
Anyways, just wanted to let you know that I spent all yesterday at labour and delivery. My blood pressure was a little high and had protein in urine at my prenatal yesterday morning. By 3:00 I was seeing spots and had headache. Diagnosed "early signs of pre eclampsia", is that pre-pre-eclampsia I wonder? Well, I did a non-stress and ultrasound to check out baby. He did great! He is in the 30th percentile for weight, was moving around and practicing breathing. 
Sotomorrow morning I will go in and have another NST and bloodwork. If the results are better than yesterday then he will stay put, if they are the same or worse then I will be induced. 
They told me to take it really easy and have no stress until tomorrow. Huh??? You just told me I could have a baby 4 weeks early?? Thank goodness my Mom is coming over to help tidy house, I have been packed for about a month and the nursery is 90% complete.
So another slightly strange partI was born during the airing of the opening ceremonies of the Calgary Winter Olympics. Here I am 26 years later and the Sochi Winter Olympics airs tonight and tomorrow morning...:thumb up:

Hope you are all taking it easy and have warmer weather than me! I am off to "relax" whatever that is.


----------



## BaniVani

*TTLiveADream*  Welcome back after a long nesting period :nope: Sorry to hear about your blood pressure problems. My birthing class nurse just spoke to us about this specific problem because she had the same. _She did deliver earlier but everything came out fine--baby and mummy. You'll see that you will do wonderfully! Our bodies were meant for this and so, we CAN do it! I'd definitely relax during these Calgary games--slow down on the nesting and maybe start something stationary like crocheting, it helps the nerves. 

*Nearing 37 Weeks_*
As for me, more cramping , feeling sore down there sort of similar to PMS symptoms. I notice that I don't have the strong urge to drink water as before ... trying to remind myself to drink it. Dry hair, scratchy stomach, increased appetite... Oh and _walking like "John Wayne"_ Not sure who on this blog said this but I keep thinking about it when I'm in the stores. It's true, I have this waddle now. Instead of feeling like a pitiful pregnant gal, I think of being like John Wayne and it makes me feel sort of cool and powerful, like I'm the Sheriff of the county while strolling down the isles.:dance: 

So here be ma' thoughts on labor folks:
 



Attached Files:







images-1.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## waiting4damon

OMG I am 36 weeks tomorrow! Yay!

Congrats on reaching term Donna and HappyHome~~


----------



## wavescrash

A friend of mine just had her baby early due to mild pre-e. She was admitted for monitoring at 34+1, induced 3 days later (on a Friday) but baby wasn't until that Monday. He only spent a few days in the NICU from what I recall and they're home now, doing great.

I don't even think you can call what I've got going on a "waddle". Is there something worse than that? This baby's gotten so low the last day or two, it's gone far beyond a waddle lol. It's so pathetic.


----------



## azure girl

TTLiveADream said:


> Goodmorning Everyone!
> I haven't posted in a whileI will blame it on the -30 degree C weather, cooking 100 freezer meals, scrapbooking an entire first year scrapbook and scrubbing house top to bottom. I think I may be nesting lol!
> Anyways, just wanted to let you know that I spent all yesterday at labour and delivery. My blood pressure was a little high and had protein in urine at my prenatal yesterday morning. By 3:00 I was seeing spots and had headache. Diagnosed "early signs of pre eclampsia", is that pre-pre-eclampsia I wonder? Well, I did a non-stress and ultrasound to check out baby. He did great! He is in the 30th percentile for weight, was moving around and practicing breathing.
> Sotomorrow morning I will go in and have another NST and bloodwork. If the results are better than yesterday then he will stay put, if they are the same or worse then I will be induced.
> They told me to take it really easy and have no stress until tomorrow. Huh??? You just told me I could have a baby 4 weeks early?? Thank goodness my Mom is coming over to help tidy house, I have been packed for about a month and the nursery is 90% complete.
> So another slightly strange partI was born during the airing of the opening ceremonies of the Calgary Winter Olympics. Here I am 26 years later and the Sochi Winter Olympics airs tonight and tomorrow morning...:thumb up:
> 
> Hope you are all taking it easy and have warmer weather than me! I am off to "relax" whatever that is.

My sister was born at 36 weeks and went straight home with mom. They thought I had eclampsia Monday since I had a seizure, but everything was normal, just an odd coincidence I guess. But, it is best to have your baby a little early than to possibly harm baby with a seizure due to eclampsia. My baby is still inside after they checked him on ultrasound. The ER nurse scared me, she made me think I was having a baby that day, I want to be able to take my son home after he is born. But, you really don't want a seizure, I was so confused and my maternal instincts were shot for about an hour, I wasn't concerned about the baby...now I can't stop worrying!


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had one long day.. 
Thought I'd brave asda and go shopping .. I normally do it online but I went .. 

Paid for my stuff it come to £79 so gave him £80 ,, he said I only gave him £70 so I gave him another £10 it wasn't til I counted my money I realised I no I defo gave him £80 to begin with.. So told them I wanted the till checking . Sum1 checked the cameras and said she cudnt tell how much I'd gid him and that I would have to wait til 2moz ! I burst into tears. I was alredi tired and emotional. . And that topped it of . It was only £10 bt that's a lot wen ur skint lol. . Anyway they gave me my money back .. So must of belueved me , I'm not gna lie ! He defo took more money of me then he should ! X

So we were running behing slightly on cjs routine , he's gone to bed at 7.50 which I don't mind cuz bedtime use to be 8 anyway. He's got out of bed once but is quiet 4 now. I could do with a nice break.. ! I hope he sleeps well tonight x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Aww hugs Donna have a good sleep tonight hun, hope cj sleeps through xx


----------



## wavescrash

So... Leah's still breech and I don't think she's going to be turning. There's virtually no room for her to do so and her butt is nice and low. Doc didn't say her butt was engaged but you can feel it right there at my cervix when doing the internal and she's VERY, VERY low. Gained a pound since last week, BP was good and Leah's heart rate was 148bpm. I go back next week where I'm sure we'll discuss a plan of action, she just wanted me to hurry up & get downstairs for an ultrasound before they closed for the weekend so we didn't discuss it today. Ultrasound tech only scanned me really quick since I was added last second and they had 2 appointments in the lobby but she gave me this picture. Confirmed her head was right up under my ribs and her butt was down low Her tailbone was basically at the very top of my pubic bone, as low as she could get the wand and since I've been home, my lady bits feel super sore, swollen and lots of pressure so I'm thinking her butt wedged in there even more.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh! I had big plans to get some shopping done for morgan lol but ended up buying myself clothes to fit me for the next 11 days bc nothing fits over my belly! My legs are so full of fluid my pants dont fit over my knees :( ...but i did et a nice pretty spring purse for myself :) and some slippers to wear about since my shoes dont fit! ( yea im a scary sight!)

Ive been going #2 alllll day and lost tons of plug today...babies moving like crazy N my bh are crazy strong! Guess i was on my feet too mych today :/

I have the waddle going on, pain in hips but mostly from the swelling in my feet lol... Literally my feet are so puffy my toes dont touch the ground! Omg!


----------



## HappyHome

The waddle is a good sign, albeit a painful one. 
I only seem to get it if I've sat down for too long. 
Sat in bed watching Postman Pat with dd3 now. All I really want to do is sleep though.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls 
Cj slept ok.. :) not a peep till 3.20 went in settled him n he went bk of til half 4 he woke again soaking . So ad to change him .. He did stay awake a little while kept coming in2 us bt went bk of at around 5.15 & just got up at 7.50 !!! X that's a lie in 4 him lol

He's stil in his big boy bed as well & doing not to bad . Just hope this isnt one a one of .. 

Were watching cbeebies with a hot chocolate . I've gt my new dryer yday so gna wash and dry all chads clothes today! 
I've gta go shop to will do that shortly x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Poor you Nikki, I cannot imagine how uncomfortable you are, you are doing so well holding it all together, still working and being a mum <3 hugs hun. Another day closer!! 

I am tired too this morning Gemma, have got up, done some minor tidying up and am now so sleepy!! Why are we so tired at the end of pregnancy, and then get hit with labour lol??? Not fair haha. 

Donna glad cj slept a bit better, although still sounds exhausting hun lol!!

Waves what a horrid time you are having hun, hope you have a better day today xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa compared to how tired I normally am I feel fine :) x x


----------



## HappyHome

Amazing what even an extra hour can do.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Very true, i remember when breast feeding my last baby and he would waken up every couple of hours, but if I got four solid hours I felt I could face anything lol. Used to be like brilliant, he only woke twice last night lol; when the norm was double that haha xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Ok I'm laying in bed with just my undies on. The itching has driven me mad today. I got out of the shower and have a red rash over my bump (have had it on my legs for weeks) I feel quite hot too. 
I've taken piriton which the me has said to since 28wks. 
I'm sure what else to do. 
Baby is moving well so hopefully it really is just a bad hormone patch. 
Whatever it is its getting annoying. 
So add that to back ache, watery discharge and frequent toilet (poo) visits and you can tell my day has been rubbish


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok gemma.. 

I'm finding I can't go to the toilet lately .. ! And I'm really hoping I've not got piles , I never ever had them b4 , how would I no if I had them .. ? Lol. 

Just been consitapted a lot and find it hard to go .. X


----------



## HappyHome

As gross as this is you can feel them. I've had them and now have a small one. Its like a bobbly effect around your bum-hole (sorry struggling with my eloquence lol) 
Sometimes they can bleed. 
Being constipated and trying to push out #2's can cause them, or make them worse. 
Usual story of high fibre and loads of water is the advice, I'm not sure if u can take a senna pill or have lactolose during pregnancy but that would help. 
I once got nicknamed Gemmaroids at school once lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls.. 

I keep getting woke up in the night with bad cramp in my legs ! Kills.. 
I've got a headache this morning am tired cj was unsettled with teething , but didn't wake for 2 hours.. 
X


----------



## BaniVani

Oh My Goodness-----*bathroom problems* here as well!!! 

I had to use a public bathroom and boy did I have difficulties. The worse part is *people who come inside talking on their cell phones* really loud when I am busy concentrating!! Almost wanted to say"Could you please keep it down out there, I'M PREGNANT and CAN'T POOP DARN IT!!!!! :blush: but I didn't say anything. 


Walked so much today and when I came home, I took a *nice warm bath*. It's been a year that I haven't actually sat in a tub and relaxed. Very good on the body! You ladies should do it too-just got to be careful when getting in and getting out ;) I'm sure I'll get some Night cramping on my legs from all the walking, hopefully the bath helps. 

**Belly super low today**


----------



## HappyHome

I had a lovely bath a couple of days ago (well once I took out dd3 toys) 
Rubbish nights sleep did my best not to scratch but the insane heat around my thighs was getting to me.
DH is home for this morning so I'm making the most if him with a nice cup of tea in bed. 

21 days to due date


----------



## donnarobinson

I love my baths, 
I didn't have one in my old house just a walk in shower so glad I do now. I had a nice soak yday .. Then cj decided he wanted to join me lol ! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy term day gemma ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy 37 weeks Gemma!!

Donna, I rarely get to bathe on my own lol, Dawson just strips off and jumps in beside me too lol, soon gonna be three in the bath haha.

I am off to asda baby event to see if there's are any bargains lol and fill up on baby wipes, the event finishes tomorrow and seemingly they started the same a few days ago! So maybe I have missed out already but have hubby to push a trolley so going to pop in and see. I was told that all the b bottles were half price but we're sold out really quickly, not that I plan using bottle initially at least but could do with some for down the road a bit.

xxx.


----------



## donnarobinson

Lool the joys of kiddies ha !
When I was in my asda on friday there was stil loads of stuff left in the baby event , I got a massive top to toe bath wash thing for £1 ! I got my bottles from there but got them online . Got the blue tommee tippee ones.. 
I got my wipes too a box of 6 for £4 & some nappies.. X


----------



## Eltjuh

The only Asda around here is REALLY small and has bugger all! They didn't even have the nappies Lucas uses in his size (5+) So I ended up buying the pull-ups instead as they were technically cheaper (per nappy :winkwink:) So I haven't really had a look, but then again there isn't really anything I need for baby so I've been good and controlled myself!! :haha:
I'll just get some more newborn nappies everytime when we do our shopping, to stock up a little.


I hate taking baths! I very very rarely take a bath! Only cause it's nice and warm when you first get in, but then after about 5 minutes I get cold, cause my boobs stick out above the water and now with my bump that sticks out aswell!! 
I'm looking forward to having a bath when I'm in labour (in the hospital) though cause they have really nice deep baths there! :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa yeh baths do get cold quick I just keep running the hot water lol. I love my baths really hot tho and can't whilst pregnant , my belly doesn't even get wet wen I lie down in bath lmao. X

I've got two big boxes of 80 nappies each and then a small pack 4 hospital x


----------



## HappyHome

Its a massive deal going for a per on my own let alone a bath lol 
Been rearranging dd1/dsd bedroom this morning. Feeling it now though! DH cooking Sunday roast then he's gotta go out to work, its a 2hr round trip, normally it wouldn't worry me but today I'm not looking forward to being left with the kids. 
Not that I've got any different or new labour watch symptoms


----------



## wavescrash

I hate taking baths annnnd I also have pooping problems lately.


----------



## donnarobinson

I've got heartburn :( ! Haven't had it for a while .. And I'm getting sharp niggly pains in the bottom of my back. X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cant beleive the end is near! 10 more days here ladies! 10!!!!!! Omg!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yuck heartburn sucks so bad...because of my polyhydramnios mine is realllllly bad..take prilosec and tums jst to keep it at bay and i still end up vomiting in my mouth in the mid of night, gross.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

donnarobinson said:


> Haa yeh baths do get cold quick I just keep running the hot water lol. I love my baths really hot tho and can't whilst pregnant , my belly doesn't even get wet wen I lie down in bath lmao. X
> 
> I've got two big boxes of 80 nappies each and then a small pack 4 hospital x

They dont give u diapers in the hospital? That stinks! They give us formula and wipes and diapers and keep giving u more and send u home w some too!


----------



## donnarobinson

Its gone so quick nikki ! X

Nope our hospital supplies nothing ! It use to supply milk up untill last year. I didn't have to take it with cj but do this time . Have to buy the ready made bottles. £15 for 12! 

And nope have to take own nappies and wipes aswell ! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I dont know what id do without a bath every night! I have a ritual lol...epsom salts and relaxing lavender bubble bath, xtremely hot....sit there and massage the water out of my legs, then lay back and elevate my feet really high for a while and soak my hips and back lol.... It does help the swelling a lot! Even though when i get up in the morning it comes right back lol but at lesst it helps me sleep at night!


----------



## HappyHome

My hospital doesn't provide anything either, guess that's why it's free health care though.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I had better ask about what my hospital provides lol, not that I am planning going to hospital but if I did I would not have packed any nappies or anything lol!! They were always provided previously, and I am sure milk was too, although I always breastfeed so maybe not! 

Poor wee baby of mine could be nappy less lol xxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hi Ladies.....some of you are getting so close! 
I've been sick :cry: some nasty throat thing and I have a feeling it's strep but I don't have a family Dr and have been trying to avoid the walk-in clinic but I may have to bit the bullet and do it. Ugh it hurts so bad and thinking about maybe going in to labour when I feel so crap and exhausted is terrifying me. :sleep::nope:
I actually went eight months with not even a sniffle and now I get insanely sick.....:dohh:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

aww Nikki 9 days to go ... :happydance:

Im so tired today I cant cope ... I think I should just go get back into bed now ... its only 9am in SA :sleep:

My hospital does not supply diapers or wipes or maternity pads I had to buy everything myself ... this being a privately paid hospital ... grrrr :growlmad:

I also have a pregnancy waddle and when I have to pee its worse ... :haha:

Jesse with my DS I got flu 2 weeks prior to him coming and it only went away after he was born ... hoping its a labour sign for u:thumbup:

So last night after DTD I noticed a lump about the size of a pea when I wiped and it was def not DH's boys as this was very sticky and like jelly ... could it be part of my mucus plus? :shrug:

I dont know how u ladies still brave shopping coz I am so tired :wacko:


----------



## wavescrash

Could be part mucus plug -- he could have helped dislodge it while DTD but at the same time, it's hard to say because you guys did DTD.


I've been losing little bits of my plug each day. Some streaked with blood, some not. Baby has wedged her butt deep in my pelvis again tonight. I guess I got lucky the last 2 nights/days where she gave me a little relief but today/tonight, she's back to making things miserable lol. I did a quick cervix check (mostly to see if I felt her down there and not actually my cervix) and all I could feel was her hard, round little butt! It's so neat and weird and annoying at the same time lol.

I'm having so much rectal pressure though with the way she's positioned and her movements are a little more painful tonight. Some feel like genuine contraction-type pains but I really only feel it when she's moving so I highly doubt it's a contraction. Had a few really intense BH tonight as well.

Get to call my OB in the morning and schedule my appointment for this week. Really looking forward to it to see if my cervix has made any progress & discuss a plan of action for her being breech still.

Really hoping her positioning/causing pain doesn't prevent me from getting any sleep tonight. Alright - enough complaining from me... for now ;)


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls.. Hope ur ok. :) 
I haven't had heartburn/acid to badly lately but my god last night I had it so bad I was sick all over my self :( was horrible ! 
On the plus side my sons been sleeping better he did stir last night but hasn't been waking 4 the two hours.. Altho he's been waking at 6.30am yawn! So I'm still tired lol.. 
Getting excited now can't wait to meet chad & have cuddles but then at the back of my mind I'm stil terrified of giivng birth. I'm not scared for contractions, I'm so scared2 push lol. Ino I've said it b4 lol.. 

Can't believe I'm 38 weeks on thursday.. Got midwife that day aswell.. & my baby will be turning 2 :( ! Can't believe how fast he's growing up.. Its lovely watching them grow though x x


----------



## HappyHome

Baby Jessica was born at 2:27am Monday 10th February weighing 5lb6oz
Will update more later xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww congrtz gemma!!! Hope ur both well x


----------



## Eltjuh

HappyHome said:


> Baby Jessica was born at 2:27am Monday 10th February weighing 5lb6oz
> Will update more later xxx

Congrats Gemma!!! So exciting!! 
That was kind of unexpected, wasn't it??? 
Hope you're both doing well!!


----------



## Avas_mum

Congrats Gemma...

Cant wait for everyone to start having their babies and seeing some cute pictures. Hope everyone is keeping well...

I have had a bad day.... Feeling crap had BH's all day and felt crampy, shooting pains in vajayjay lol and felt like i have spent half the day on the toilet...have been #2s about 4-5 times sorry tmi. Lo has dropped which is making me so uncomfortable and now i have back pains and tops of thighs. I hope this is my body getting ready for something obviously not right now as it is still too early for me at 35+2. Dont have the midwife until next week... Does this sound pretty normal at this stage?


----------



## loulabump

Congratulations! Hope mummy and baby are well xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Just to let everyone know, whenever someone has their baby I'll take them out of the list of due dates on the first page and add them to the list of people that had their babies!! (which is underneath it)
That way we can keep track of what's going on! :flower:

Looking forward to seeing some pics aswell!


----------



## Blessedbaby

HappyHome said:


> Baby Jessica was born at 2:27am Monday 10th February weighing 5lb6oz
> Will update more later xxx

Congrats Gemma cant wait to read your birth story :cloud9::baby:


----------



## J_Lynn

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## LisK

Congrats!!!!!! :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay!! Congrats Gemma, hope you and baby are both doing well, well done mummy, enjoy those baby cuddles! So jealous lol, I want mine too haha.

My midwife will be coming this week to do my home visit for my home birth, yay!! That's exciting!! Getting closer ladies 

xxx


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats, Gemma! Hope you both are doing well. Can't wait to hear all about her birth and see some pictures if you decide to share. <3


----------



## Bexter81

Oh wowsers congratulations to you all. Can't wait to here all about it when and if you have time and we had the same due date which is scary scary stuff xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats happy home! Cant wait for anupdate!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Every woman that has her baby is freaking me out.....lol.
Congratulations Happyhome!!!!! :flower: hope both Momma and Baby are doing great.....


----------



## Blessedbaby

lots of pressure in my pelvis and rectum tonight ... cant walk up straight and have to walk and rest and lean against something ... also out of breathe ... 

dont know what to make of it ...


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations Happy Home...hope you are both well :hugs: 

ps: How many night shirts/pyjamas have you all packed in your hospital bag? xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I think my baby is trying to climb out the side of me again!! It's really painful sometimes!!!!


LaDy, I packed 2 pairs of trousers and 3 or 4 tops I think.... only cause they're different types of tops (a big tshirt, a normal tshirt, a tanktop and a vest with spaghetti straps)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Morgan is estimated at 8lb 2oz today..so im going to say 9 lb some by the time they take her next week. Amnio is set for 7:30am on monday! Shes still got lotsof fluid around her! Agh single digits ladies!


----------



## wavescrash

Blessedbaby said:


> lots of pressure in my pelvis and rectum tonight ... cant walk up straight and have to walk and rest and lean against something ... also out of breathe ...
> 
> dont know what to make of it ...

I've been having that a lot the last few days myself.


----------



## waiting4damon

Hooray for you and baby girl, Gemma! So awesome!

<3

Nikki--OMG 9 days! The discomfort you have been experiencing is almost over! Did I read correctly that you will be having a c section?


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats happyhome :dance:

sorry for all the ones having a rough time of it :( im having a lot of pressure and spd pain myself

LO is 6 lbs 13 oz and I am 1.5 cm dilated/20% effaced. glad something is happening but this kid is huge. a few of mine weighed this much or only a couple more oz when they were born. I am def feeling as big as I was when I delivered them and having all the pain that went along with being full term with them.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congratulations Gemma! That's lovely news! :happydance:

One week today until my stretch & sweep, which will hopefully assist in sending me into spontaneous labour. Doctor said it has 50% chance of working within 48 hours of having it done. If not, induction is scheduled for 2 weeks time from today! Eeeekkk... So at the most, just 14 more days until we meet our precious baby who we have been waiting years for! Totally surreal.... We are on cloud9! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## J_Lynn

I think I asked this before - but it's a thread on another one of the forums, and since I can't sleep since I'm up to pee every 5 minutes -- 

Does anyone have Instagram? I'm jinnilynn on there -- I get bored with Facebook and like looking at pictures on Instagram lol


----------



## BaniVani

HAppy Home! Congrats and wish you a speedy recovery and happy bonding!:happydance::baby::crib:


----------



## Blessedbaby

I packed 3 night shirts and a gown ... my DH will bring me clothes for going home just need to put the clothes aside ...

Waves how u feeling now?

I took a warm bath this morning and it relieved the pressure but im back to feeling lots of pressure now ...


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im in the final block ... yay :happydance:


----------



## BaniVani

Reading all of your posts.... guess we are having about the same symptoms. I have moments when I'm heading into a store that I feel normal and full of energy then a few seconds pass..and I'm searching for the nearest chair or bathroom stall!!!! 
Also having moments of:

_OUT OF BREATH
_HOT FLASHES
_VAGINA sharp unexpected shooting Pains
_Sleeping only 5 hours a night
_Light heartburn at night--

*
Baby super, super low today*. ...and about the taking baths, I bought some salts and nice bubbly olive oil to add to the water, got in and enjoyed it BUT when I drained out all the water and stayed inside just to be safe, I could not get up!! It took me a few minutes to slowly turn around on my knees and get on a wet towel until I finally got myself up. THIS CHILD IS SO HEAVY!
 



Attached Files:







elephant-bathtub-8601545.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok.. 

Cjs had me up since 5.20. I'm ringing triage in a minute , waiting 4 phone 2 charge , chads been quiet & wana go get him checked out to be safe he has moved I just worried and can't shake the feeling x


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh... my hips and back are really sore today!! I'm trying to get comfi on the sofa but it's hard on a tiny (2 seater) sofa with a toddler on it aswell! haha
Already using cushions to support my back - definitely can't sit on this sofa without them.... Can't wait till we get our new sofa, which we ordered last week! (just in time aswell cause when I looked at it yesterday it had gone up to it's original price, which is £600 more than we're paying for it!!)
Unfortunately with sofa's there's always that long wait for delivery - it said it'll be delivered before the 13th of March..... it'll be a contest between baby and sofa :winkwink: haha!


----------



## BaniVani

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls. Hope ur all ok..
> 
> Cjs had me up since 5.20. I'm ringing triage in a minute , waiting 4 phone 2 charge , chads been quiet & wana go get him checked out to be safe he has moved I just worried and can't shake the feeling x


Hope everything is okay and you're doing the right thing by getting checked. Please give us an update when you can!


----------



## Eltjuh

Totally missed that post Donna, must've posted at the same time!! 
Hope everything is ok! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Will do girls. I'm sure all is fine , he is moving , I just want to make sure he's ok , as he been quieter than normal x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hope all its okay Donna, it really worries me when I have reduced fetal movement too, hugs hun, keep us updated xxx

Lucky you, new sofa Ella! Guaranteed you will get a phone call to tell you it's imminent arrival, and that is the day you go into labour lol xx haha

I am taking my youngest to the cinema today, to see frozen. He had never been to the cinerma ( successfully lol, we tried once before but he was way too young and would not stop tslking to watch the movie lol ) before, hoping he doesn't get restless and we have to leave; either that or get
too comfy and fall asleep lol. He is so excited! I showed him the trailers of all the available movies that are on yday, and he could hardly sleep for the excitement lol.

Just hope I can get comfy enough, and am not in too much pain when we get up to leave. I don't do well sitting for any length of time lol. 


Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

haha yeah I bet I'll either be in labour or go into labour when they tell us it's gonna be coming! Just our luck :haha: 

We're not sure yet what to do about hubby and work when it comes to me going into labour... kinda hoping it'll be on a friday(afternoon) so he'll be home and won't have to take any time off! They don't know that I'm pregnant and hubby doesn't really want to tell the agency, cause he's afraid they might stick him on standby again..... So he's not told anyone, so if I go into labour when he's at work and he has to leave they're gonna get a bit of a shock :haha: 
Hopefully he can manage to get a more permanent contract by the time baby decides to come! I would've thought/hoped that they would've already put him on a (semi-)permanent contract by now, but they haven't!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Only one more week of work! Wahoooooooooo! I only work tues/thurs/sats so really only 3 more days! :)

I accidentelly unsubscribed from the group last night, silly me!

Have fun at the movies :). And good luck donna!


----------



## HappyHome

Birth Story -
On Sunday 9th I did a but too much housework and furniture moving, so was feeling a bit tired from that. We DTD at around 10pm (not sure if that's relevant??) 
I woke for a wee around midnight. Lost a big lump of plug, no blood just snotty and slightly yellowish.
Went back to bed but was uncomfy thought it was brought on by sex
Got out of bed arpund 1am when my waters went on my carpet! 
straight away got intense contractions every 5 mins, so called my mum to come sit with kids and then labour ward. While DH called labour ward I decided I wouldn't have time and asked for them to send community midwife out. 
We took towels and old duvet covers downstairs and got organised. Contractions we're every 3 minutes, strong but I could focus and breathe through them. Laugh and joke inbetween. 
I started having some blood loss so knew I wouldn't be long. 
Midwife arrived shortly after my mum. I was examined and was 5cm. 20 minutes later I bent over the sofa and said I needed to push. 
2 long panted pushes and she was out. I cried my eyes out. I was shocked! 
I sat back as midwife passed her through my legs. The tiniest dot I have seen. 
Put her down my vest for skin to skin while midwife gave me injection for placenta. That came out no problem. 
We left the cord for a bit then DH cut it. I love that. 
I do have a big load of stitches and a really odd lump that's a bit like a hemeroide but under my stitches. They are keeping an eye in it and I'm on partical bedrest. 

I'm trying to breastfeed and luckily so far so good. At 37wks Jessica isn't the strongest but doing well. 

My mum is over the moon that she got to see her born. I'm really happy we we're able to stay home. Seeing my others waking up to their new sister was amazing. 

And yes, I poo'd lol. 

Good luck ladies. I pass my speedy, drug free labour dust on to you all xxx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Amazing birth story hun! :). Awe babiesssss pics soon please! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow! that was super fast!! Congrats hun!!
Sounds like you did really well!!! :hugs:


----------



## HappyHome

Thank you, I know I missed a few things out but that's the general story. 
The Midwife that came out to me (Lesley :) ) was brilliant.
No pictures on this notebook that I've pinched off of dd1, but will hopefully update via my phone soon

Soooo......who's next??


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Looks like some of us are having c sections and inductions next week and some girls are co tracting and having some problems so those babies may make an appearance soon too!


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah there's definitely some more babies being born within the next week (or so).... 
I updated all the girls on the FB group that you had your baby, Gemma! And they all said congrats (ofcourse!) 
Looking forward to seeing a picture :)


----------



## HappyHome

Thank you hun

Baby Jessica at approx 36hrs old xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0056.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw so cute!! :flower:

Can't wait for ours now!!


----------



## wavescrash

Oh goodness, what a speedy labor and delivery! Congrats, she's gorgeous :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Gemma that sounds totally brilliant!! I am a bit jealous lol. Where you planning to home birth or just not have time to go to the hospital ? I so want a home birth and am scared I will be over due again and get induced!

Jessica it's gorgeous!! Congrats again!! xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats she is beautiful and your birth story is lovely i enjoyed reading it


----------



## Bexter81

Aww happy you must be so relieved and happy that your gorgeous girl is out safe and sound  
Has anyone heard from Donna and chad xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz gemma she's gorgeous.. 

So I went and had chad checked was put on the monitor he was fine and started moving around .. He wasn't back to back anymore his bum was to the left n legs n arms to the right of my belly .. Altho my belly feels soft again so think he's turned back. 
They gave me a scan just because they do if its ur 2nd visit for lack of movemnt . He's fine tho and weighs 8lb 8oz alredi! So she said ! I've got to go and see my consulant on monday x


----------



## HappyHome

8.8!! That'd make my eyes water! Glad he is ok tho. 

I wasn't allowed a home birth due to previous emcs, they said the risk of scar rupture was too great to proceed at home.
I was lucky really that the mw looked at my last birth before judging me on something 12 yrs ago. 

I officially hate being on light duties though, I feel really useless. 

Breastfeeding is going good so far though which I am so pleased with. I've never git passed 3wks before so I really would like to this time.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Jessica is gorgeous! I was couch bound when my 1st dd was born so i totally understand how helpless u feel ( she displaced and fractured my tailbone)... Soon enough u will beup and at it..restwhile u can hun!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Baby Jessica is adorable! Congrats again! :) xx


----------



## lovelymiss

OH Gemma she is beautiful! Congrats. Sorry about light duties. Hopefully you heal quickly!


----------



## waiting4damon

Gemma she is the loveliest, tiny little lady. <3
Hope you heal quickly so you can get back to the level of activity which makes you happy! :) Great job on that speedy birth lady!

Nikki--Best of luck with your c section. I have one scheduled for 39w6d on March 7, I am still unsure whether ELCS is best for me, it would be a repeat due to EMCS 5 years ago.

Today my 5 year old and I made a rainbow paper chain so that she can countdown to the day her sister will be born. It made her so happy. 23 days to go!

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-jm2aQIwHaZk/Tbt2lsZ8dXI/AAAAAAAAAkY/z1NTuF85k88/s1600/DSC06910.JPG


----------



## J_Lynn

Awww she's beautiful!!!! How precious is she?!? Oh my gosh; I cannot wait to see floods of baby pics!!


----------



## azure girl

I just had to share a funny story. DH and I were walking around the store for awhile and he looked at me and asked, "What's wrong? You're limping." I shook my head and walked on, but he insisted I tell him. Finally, I said, "I'm just waddling because of the pressure, but thanks for asking." I'll admit I was flippant with him, but I didn't want to explain it with people walking by! :nope:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

Donna so glad Chad and u are ok ...


nikki not long to go now ...

Gemma glad to hear your lg is taking nicely to breastfeeding ...

sorry azure i have to admit it doesnt get any better ... 

I started using EPO last night ... hope it ripens my cervix and that I really do have a short labour as Ive read ... 

Im so tired and was up early due to sore joints ...

how's everyone else feeling and what symptoms do u have?


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Just when cj was sleeping better he's woke at 5am the past two mornings again :( ! I'm guna get no sleep when chads born x 

38 weeks 2moz! Got the midwife & consultant on monday, 2bh I don't no why there making me see him because he's not guna say nothing different to last time . He won't induce me early due to baby being big because a few days doesn't make a difference he says x


----------



## Eltjuh

He should induce you, especially now that you're full term! 
You can always tell him you're anxious about labour as it is and the thought of having a big baby makes it worse.... might help nudge him in the right direction??!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ye its worth a try I suppose.. Ill talk to him monday.. I wish he would even induce me on my due date .. Surely there's not need to let me got 10 days over ! X


----------



## HappyHome

Must say dd2/3 have been a nightmare. Think we're all just tired but our 7yo is acting up the worse. 
Its awful not being able to just jump up and help. 
DH has gone back to work today so my lovely nan and grandad did the school run for me. 
Jessica had a good night but seems a little too sleepy to me so I'll b on guard for jaundice, dd3 had it for a little while. 

I think I have more of a waddle now with this silly stitching lump thing than when I was pregnant.


----------



## LucyLake

Hi everyone. Just wanted to report that my twinkies were born early due to severe preeclampsia and pulmonary edema via cesection 2/6/14 at 33+4. Due date was 3/23. Baby A Khalid Kareem Ali was born at 6:27 am weighing 4.6 lbs, 17 inches. And Baby B Hamzah Hashim Ali was born at 6:24 am weighing 5.11 lbs, 18 inches. They are doing well in the NICU, just growing and feeding.

This is my fussy Baby B:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL_vZWde3oE


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Lucy!!! I was thinking about you the other day, wondering whether you had your babies yet! 
Such a cute video aswell!! Hope you're all doing well, enjoy your babies!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz lucy hope ur al we'll x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Lucy, what a gorgeous boy, as I bet his brother is too. Fab weights for such an early gestation with twins, hope you are all recovering well and get home soon xxx


----------



## kate1984

Awww that cry sent a shiver down my spine.... i LOVE newborn cries they sound like little lambs.

Glad babies are doing well, congratulations you must be so proud


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats Lucy ... all these babies being born makes me want mine even more


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats lucy! Omgggggooodnessssss! :).


----------



## BaniVani

LucyLake said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanted to report that my twinkies were born early ....


Congrats LucyLake! Thank you for sharing the wonderful news and the beautiful video! May you have a quick recovery! Thank God that everything turned out well!


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats, Lucy! He's beautiful. GREAT weights. I hope they continue to thrive, grow and do well in the NICU so they can come home soon.


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww I watched the video of your baby crying Lucy brought tears to my eyes


----------



## wavescrash

Just a copy and paste because I don't want to keep retyping it lol...

Well... Leah's heart rate was 144bpm, gained a few more pounds since Friday, Leah is definitely still breech and in my pelvis. My OB doesn't think she'd be successful in turning her because there's practically no room at all and I'm already dilated so she scheduled a c-section for March 6th when I'll be 39 weeks 1 day. However I'm not dilated to 3cm (instead of the 2cm I was on Friday & the last two weeks) & I've never made it to 39 weeks in previous pregnancies so there's a good chance I won't even make it to my c-section date which means I'd get an emergency c-section if I go into labor on my own. They'll obviously do an ultrasound beforehand to make sure she's still breech but I really don't expect this kid is gonna flip at this point, so there's that. I'm debating if I want to bother trying acupuncture to get her to turn or if it would be a waste of money.


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats Lucy! Adorable little guy I hope you all continue to do well!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Midwife appointment today and had a bit of a scare! Baby was not moving much today, so was getting sent for a CTG then she felt my bump and thought baby was breech too! So ended up in hospital, CTG fine, baby still not moving much but reacting as expected when he/she did move. Had two contractions on the monitor too!! Went for presentation scan and baby is head down, perfect position OA and EFW was 6 lb3 yay!! I have never had a growth scan before lol, I will have at least another 3 or 4 or 5 even weeks to go still so 8-9 lb likely. I can do that!!

I have my home visit arranged for tomorrow and they will drop off my birth kit too , exciting!! 
Next appointment next week, I thought I was on three weekly appointments still! 

Eeeeeeek!!! Excited now! So close xxx

Amanda, how do you feel about c section hun? I discussed my query breech with my midwife prior to going for my scan, and she said they would try to turn baby first and foremost, and if successful would break my waters and put me into labour. If turning baby did not work then they would support me to deliver breech, asI was dead against it, really scared me tbh. I am a big wuss!! I would have been advised against home birthing though, although ultimately my decision too she 
said. although this is baby five, doesn't feel too big and she said that they delivery breech babies all the time at the hospital xxx


----------



## wavescrash

wannabubba#4 said:


> Amanda, how do you feel about c section hun? I discussed my query breech with my midwife prior to going for my scan, and she said they would try to turn baby first and foremost, and if successful would break my waters and put me into labour. If turning baby did not work then they would support me to deliver breech, asI was dead against it, really scared me tbh. I am a big wuss!! I would have been advised against home birthing though, although ultimately my decision too she
> said. although this is baby five, doesn't feel too big and she said that they delivery breech babies all the time at the hospital xxx

I'm pretty disappointed over the whole thing. I love labor and delivery and am bummed I won't get to experience it again with my last baby. I'm grateful I've had the chance before but was really looking forward to it/labor watching again lol. Plus I have a 2-year old at home and OH will be working every day, 40 hours a week (we can't afford him not to and he starts the new job in 2 weeks so has no time off he can take) so it'll be me with the 2 girls by myself. If I'm not allowed to lift my toddler, I don't know how I'll get her out of the crib in the morning or put her in/out for nap time. She's very feisty and stubborn and isn't quite ready to transition to a toddler bed and won't sleep anywhere like the couch or floor or anything like that. So it's going to make for a very stressful recovery.

My OB doesn't think there's any room to try and turn her and honestly, I agree which bums me out. She doesn't want to try and turn her with the slim chances of it working because the risks outweigh everything else. And our hospital doesn't support breech deliveries otherwise I'd be willing to try that.


----------



## Eltjuh

would you be able to have Hannah climb on a stool or chair and climb into the crib herself?? I guess you don't really wanna teach her how to do it, but if you're not allowed to lift her there's gotta be some other way of getting her in and out of her bed....


----------



## wavescrash

I honestly don't know if she'd be willing/able. I'm sure we'll figure something out... just have so much to think about right now it seems like lol.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congratulations on the arrival of your twins Lucy! Love the video! You are very blessed. Hope the babie continue to thrive in NICU and are able to go home soon with you.

All the best,

Jonesbaby xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Maybe worth trying the acupuncture then Amanda, sorry hun! Must suck having your options taken away xx


----------



## waiting4damon

Congrats Lucy!


----------



## Blessedbaby

Hi Ladies

@ Waves scary to think you might go into labour before you c-sec.
My doc will most probably do mine on the 28th when I hit 38weeks exactly. Im hoping I go natural before then LOL

Have you considered an ECV?

I know Im also scared of not being mobile after my c-sec if i do have one ...

how's everyone feeling ... i seem to be coming down with a cold ...


----------



## azure girl

Blessedbaby, I'm well, babes and I are happy after enjoying an apple dipped in cream cheese and marshmallow fluff, mmm... :) Getting random bits of pressure and discomfort now, I think LO is working on his launch position. Oh yeah, and I am sooo tired!!! Sorry you feel unwell...


----------



## donnarobinson

morning girls. Hope ur all ok. 
38 weeks for me today :D ! 
Got the midwife in abit and its cjs 2nd birthday! :) my little baby is growing up.. He's been spoiled and is sat watching monsters inc becuz he's had mike and sulley teddys lmao. 

Chad is stil not moving a whole heap but enuf . I guess he's just shlowed down x


----------



## LaDY

Happy home she is beautiful :cloud9: 

Donna happy birthday to your little boy! Hope he has a wonderful day! xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Happy Birthday to CJ!! They get so big once they've turned 2!!! Well, they seem much bigger and older,cause they start doing so much more and talking so much more!! Definitely a nice year!! Hope you have a nice day and everything goes well at your appointment.


Brookettc3 has had her baby this morning - not sure what time exactly....or what his name is. But she was 35 weeks I think and it's a little boy, 5lbs 10oz! He's in NICU at the moment, but doing well apparently. Hopefully she gets to hold him soon and I hope they're both doing well!! 
So that's baby #5!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls :) 

Ino ! Can't believe he's 2 ! Don't seem 2 minutes ago since I was having him!! Made to think when chads 2 ill have a 4 year old and a 2 year old . As much as ino its going to be hard for the 1st so long ino its going to worth it watching them grow up 2gta .. X


----------



## HappyHome

Happy birthday cj xx
Congratulations to the new mummy's, at this rate there wont be any babies left for March!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun 
Had midw, alls fine she said he's lying back to back again. He wasn't the ova day and is so active he probz jus keepps moving 

I'm not happy at all :( 
I was struggling to lose weigh afta cj .. And wen I got pregnant I was 14 stone 10 then lost a stone and half due to sickness and was 13stone 4.. Just got weighd and I'm 15stone 5. So I'm up wa 8lbs on my booking weight but 2stone on my weight afta I lost loads! I'm mortified ! Feel so fat and horrid I just hope its mainly baby etc and ill lose it x


----------



## wannabubba#4

That's not a lit of wright to gain at all Donna, especially considering you have big babies, and then the weight of the placenta water extra blood flow to you etc!! 

Glad you're appointment went well, happy 38 weeks and happy birthday to Cj xxx

Congrats to Brooke, and thanks Ella! 

Blessed hope you feel better soon.

AFM my midwife came by for my home visit this morning. Went when better than I thought, I don't even need a birth plan, as everything I want is done automatically even down to physiological third stage and delayed clamping! Yay, and they are bringing my birth kit later today! Exciting!!! 

I spoke to her about my date issue and she said make sure you tell them IF you go over 14 days because she thinks I am right! She asked if I had told a gone already lol, yeah like at every appointment but they just say they are right! Lol 

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun yeh I really hope it comes of easily 
Aww glad everything went well :) x


----------



## Blessedbaby

happy birthday to CJ Donna


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats to the mommas having bubs!! Sooooooo so exciting!


----------



## BaniVani

*donnarobinson: *
Don't worry so much about the weight Donna or even after the baby is born--once you recover from labor and start feeling like you have a bit of a schedule, then you can concentrate on losing the weight :) All you and all of us preggos can do is try as much as possible to* stay away* from *empty calorie*s : added sugars and solid fats.
I've had such a sweet tooth these days, it's been so hard. I'm trying to eat *lots of strawberries* when I have a craving or *wheat toast with a bit of honey* on top. 
I was looking at photos post baby and the first few months--I was SO skinny and I was dwelling on how much I've thickened out in the arm area! How about a formation of a double chin ;0( But you know what, I'm going to concentrate on these nice big boobs that I'm not complaining about!:happydance:

***Doctor check-up yesterday --baby is upside down, anterior position-negative on Strep B Bacteria yippie!****


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Very true bani.... The majority we gain is pure water weight and after our bodies realize we dont need to hold onto it anymore, you start getting rid of it, fast! I remember my doctors were so on top of me w the 55 i gained w my dd and i told them repeatedly i honestly dont eat that much food! Within 2 weeks i was down 30lbs! Water! This pregnancy i gained 70lbs, mostly water, even my doctor said u can see in my legs, face, arms, belly im just fluid....im interested to know how fast it will come off etc.


----------



## BaniVani

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Very true bani.... The majority we gain is pure water weight and after our bodies realize we dont need to hold onto it anymore, you start getting rid of it, fast! I remember my doctors were so on top of me w the 55 i gained w my dd and i told them repeatedly i honestly dont eat that much food! Within 2 weeks i was down 30lbs! Water! This pregnancy i gained 70lbs, mostly water, even my doctor said u can see in my legs, face, arms, belly im just fluid....im interested to know how fast it will come off etc.


Yes! So, we shouldn't be so hard on ourselves...as long as we are not over doing it on the salts and junk food---and not eating as if we are still pregnant after the baby is born (all you need is 500 calories extra a day after the baby is born f you're still breastfeeding)

_Helpful calculators: 
If Breastfeeding Calorie Counter
https://www.freedieting.com/tools/breastfeeding_calorie_calculator.htm

_Losing Weight After the Baby is Born:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/weightlosscalculator.php?type=bywt

OTHER CALCULATORS:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/weight-calculator.php


----------



## LisK

I am so jealous of all the ladies who are already holding their sweet babies. Had an exam yesterday and I'm not dilated or effaced at all!


----------



## loulabump

Congratulations to all the mummys who have their babies already. I am so unbelievably jealous but of course want to keep cooking at least a couple more weeks! Im feeling my week envy creeping back lol im only just turning 35 weeks and everyone else seems to be full term! Hope everyone is doing really well I camt wait to see whos little one will be next. I just got my phone upgrade and got a free galaxy tab 3 so looking forward to be able to do more posting than lurking hehe xx


----------



## BaniVani

LisK said:


> I am so jealous of all the ladies who are already holding their sweet babies. Had an exam yesterday and I'm not dilated or effaced at all!

ME TOO!!!!! Everyone keeps telling me just enjoy not having the baby yet etc....sleep, shop, get pampered but every now and 
then, I get this sensation that I need him in my arms! I'm sure when I have the second child, I will be too busy to have these feelings ;)

Going in next Wednesday to see if I'm dilated and Hubby will finally be here with me after more than a month of being apart! Was almost worried I'd deliver before he arrived from Italy.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Enjoy ur time w hubby bani! :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Another baby has been born!! DaTucker has given birth today to a healthy boy, Noah! He weighs 6lbs and is doing well!! Born at 36 weeks. 
Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats DaTucker and Noah!!!!


----------



## Disneylovers

I can't believe we have 6 babies in our little group born already! 

Aiden better do as I think he will and go a few days overdue, I still have to finish decorating his room! Hubby finally finished boxing up things from the spare room and donated a ton of old movies and books so that the freestanding wardrobe was clear for me to paint and fill with Aiden's things, so far I have it all base coated white and I painted the doors blue (we're going for a mix of monsters inc and lilo and stitch for his room so the doors will be stitch themed but made to look like a door station in monsters inc lol). We didn't need a ton of extra green paint so I figured one little sample pot would be enough.... nope! it was so thin that it took three coats to cover one shelf cubby so now we need more, Aiden has orders from me to wait until march 2nd to arrive so I can be done with the wardrobe and have his room finished ;)


----------



## Blessedbaby

morning ladies

hope everyone is good

still sick with my cold ... and 36 weeks today ... one week to term ...


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Ah, how fabulous! Another baby is here! Eeeeekkk... This is so exciting!

Congratulations DaTucker! I hope you and baby Noah are doing really well. Enjoy this special time together xx :)


----------



## JessesGirl29

Huge congratulations to Lucy and Datucker!!!! :flower::flower:
Today was my last day of work!!! It felt exciting but nerve wracking at the same time. On the plus. Side I have two weeks of vacation and a year off and on the minus side, I feel like I'm just waiting for labour which scares me. 
Wes has been dropping and then coming back up like a cheeky bugger but when he drops. Wowsa can I feel it, I had no idea it would be like that. I feel like I can hardly walk, I get major increased discharge (tmi, sorry), my hips feel like they are going to rip off and the skin between my hips literally feels stretched. I feel like I gotta get myself in zen mode now to handle what's happening. 

We're heading to my Grandmas on Saturday and doing lunch with my OHs family on Sunday (which I'm pretty dang sure is a 'surprise' baby shower :winkwink:) so a long but fun weekend coming up. We don't really do Valentines Day but I hope all the beautiful BnB beautiful Mommas have a good one. :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, congrtz datucker :) 

Won't be long and ill have single days to go til due date ! 

Happy valentines day 2u all :) 
X


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh not a great night... I went to bed around 10, then had a really bad toothache so I took some paracetamol, which only seemed to help for about 10 minutes..... then I took another one an hour later (I'd only taken 1 the first time!) Then around 1am I decided I'd better go watch tv or something downstairs so I wouldn't keep hubby up and it might give me some distraction so I could fall asleep! Fell asleep on the sofa around 2ish, woke up at 4.30 so I decided I'd take 2 more paracetamol and go back to bed! Paracetamol worked, for a bit, then it started hurting again!!! But I managed to fall asleep and didn't even notice hubby getting up for work! Lucas came into the bedroom around 6.30, but he played on the tablet for about an hour so I could get some more sleep! We're up and running now but I'm still really tired!! 

Think I might need to have a nap today cause I don't wanna go to bed TOO early tonight, considering it's valentines day and it would be nice to actually spend some time with hubby! And tomorrow me and Lucas are going to London, which is gonna be a long (but fun) day!! 
Luckily my teeth seem fine now!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ouch Ella I hate tooth ache, hope it is better now! 

Congrats Datucker on the birth of Noah, he is gorgeous xx

Bani vani enjoy your time with hubby, must be so hard being so far apart xx

Yay for maternity leave Jessesgirl xx

We DTD last night and I was woken up every 20-30 minutes after wards with strong BH lol, I know that probably means absolutely nothing but am hopeful it means my body is going to do something spontaneous this time and I don't go over and need induced lol. I never got much sleep at all, might need to nap today too zzz. Wee repeat session tonight and see if the same thing happens;) if I can lol, between pelvic pain and swollen lady bits I am a bit of a train wreck lol

xxx happy valentines to all, have a super day xxx


----------



## loulabump

Congratulations datucker and welcome to the world baby noah xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Cj slept right thru last nite :D !!! Didn't hear a peep from him. Was up at 6 tho bt even stil x x 

And we dtd last nite ! Don't do nothing 4 me ! No pains or nefnk lol x


----------



## Blessedbaby

Congrats DaTucker ... 

@ Jesse ... my maternity leave also started today ...

I have been cramping on and off but nothing that I can keep track of ...


----------



## loulabump

I havent been having any cramping, not even bh as far as im aware but when I was having ryan was the same.. no signs at all then at 37+5 I decided to have an hour bouncing on exercise ball and by the next morning I was having contractions! Probably a coincidence but ill be getting another ball at term and see if this little lady budges after a bit of bouncing lol x


----------



## DaTucker

Thanks everyone! We are both doing great, I can't wait to hold my little one!! He is 4 weeks ahead of schedule but a strong little man. Came via c-section due to "failure to progress," not wanting to budge when I pushed! He's 6lbs 18 inches. I'll post pics when I have the energy lol. Have a great day ladies!


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Cj slept right thru last nite :D !!! Didn't hear a peep from him. Was up at 6 tho bt even stil x x
> 
> And we dtd last nite ! Don't do nothing 4 me ! No pains or nefnk lol x


Lol:haha::haha: bet your hubby would be delighted to read this haha.... Don't do nothing 4 me! Lol :haha:

xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm the same Donna, I don't get any cramps/BH after sex either!


----------



## HappyHome

Its weird isn't it. We dtd 2hrs-ish before I went into labour. Maybe it was just coincidence. 

How mangled my bits are I cant see us dtd for a verrrry long time yet! 

Congratulations DaTucker xx he was a lovely weight for 4 wks early.

Actually left the house today! HURRAH!!!! 
Registered Jessica so she is official now. 
Spent £21 in Tesco on more maternity pads, breast pads, nipple cream (£10 a little tube but meant to be the best ever!) and some hermeroid cream (nice) 
Never ever ever suffered after birth like u have this time, I think God may well be telling me something. 
Got the evil heel prick tomorrow, I know midwife will say Jessie is jaundice too. 

Cant see on my phone who wrote about increase discharge and pressure but I did experience both of these within the last couple of days before birth, so much so I told the midwife.


----------



## LaDY

DaTrucker and Noah...a very big congratulations :cloud9: xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmaoo haa ino donna.. 

Wierd isn't it ella.. I think I'm defo gna go over . Can't believe I've got consultant monday and then midwife following thursday which is my due date ! X


----------



## mummy2o

Happyhome: A tip for jaundice, although it doesn't help with this weather is to let them sunbath by a window for the natural light. I put DS in his travel cot by the window after we got back from the hospital and was given this advice for his jaundice.


----------



## wavescrash

Yesterday was pretty eventful. Just going to copy/paste what I posted in the FB group.

Maternity shoot went well however at the end I got the worst period cramps ever. It's been about 3 hours now and while the intensity has lessened, cramping hasn't stopped. Lost more bloody plug and have rectal pressure. On-call ob has us headed to L&D to be safe but not sure what to expect since I need a c-section. My friend said her sister had cramping and was dilated at 35 weeks, also required a c-section so they admitted her as opposed to sending her home to see what happens. Belly keeps getting hard but not during a contraction so I really don't know what to expect.

---------

Home from L&D, no baby for me today. Cramping eventually subsided and there wasn't enough on the monitors for them to say anything was going on. I was dilated 3.5cm when I got there (so only a half cm more than yesterday) and 60% effaced with a bulging bag. They checked me again after an hour and there was no change so we were discharged. They were concerned about the size of my bump and she got a fundal height of 32 weeks even though my OB measured me at 36 weeks yesterday so they sent us for a growth scan. It was exciting to see the baby again Baby measured 34 weeks (I'm 36 weeks now) and since it can be a little off, they weren't too worried (and I didn't expect there'd be a reason to worry.) So we're home now and my next appointment is Wednesday. I guess we'll wait and see what happens over the next few days.



Then this morning I've lost a lot of bloody plug and had some period-type cramping but that was probably from the 2 internal exams they did yesterday.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Agreed about the jaundice. My dd was born last jan and had it and we let her bask in the sun by thevwindow in a onesie! It reallyhelps greakdown the bilirubin!


----------



## TTLiveADream

Hi Everyone!
Sorry for the late update. William Bruce Hartnett arrived on Feb. 9th at 1:23. He weighed 4 lbs 15 oz. We are doing just fine now! He was born via c section due to pre-eclampsia. We spent a few days in the hospital and now we are home. He is good eater and is putting on weight quickly.
 



Attached Files:







1601239_10151866922871717_955114101_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## azure girl

Aw...so tiny and cute!!!! Congrats TTLiveADream!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Welcome baby william! Congrats hun!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats TTLiveADream!! He's so cute!! Hope everything is good and you're both well!! :flower:


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Awwww... Congrats on the arrival of baby William! Enjoy this magical time together! How lovely :) xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

TTLiveADream said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Sorry for the late update. William Bruce Hartnett arrived on Feb. 9th at 1:23. He weighed 4 lbs 15 oz. We are doing just fine now! He was born via c section due to pre-eclampsia. We spent a few days in the hospital and now we are home. He is good eater and is putting on weight quickly.


Congrats!! What a sweet little tiny thing he is!


----------



## BaniVani

Congrats *DaTucker* and *LiveaDream!!!! *Time has gone by so fast!Wishing the both a speedy recovery and happy bonding!
:crib:

*Eltjuh* Hope your toothache stays away!
*
wavescrash:* You must be stressed thinking any moment could be the beg. of the real thing! Keeping you in my thoughts. 
*
Happyhome:* Must be good to finally be in the comforts of your home again..hope lil one gets better fast!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz on little william hun he's adorable .

Hope every1 else is ok :) x


----------



## HappyHome

TTLiveADream said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Sorry for the late update. William Bruce Hartnett arrived on Feb. 9th at 1:23. He weighed 4 lbs 15 oz. We are doing just fine now! He was born via c section due to pre-eclampsia. We spent a few days in the hospital and now we are home. He is good eater and is putting on weight quickly.

Gosh, isn't he a dinky dot xx 
I hope u are recovering well. William is my absolute favourite boys name!


----------



## loulabump

Welcome baby william! Seems every morning im logging onto see another march monkey born. Cant wait to see who is next. Afm 35 weeks and finally last ticker box yay x


----------



## HappyHome

Should have midwife here today for heel prick, tho they never give u a time so its anyones guess. 
Jessica had a great night, breastfeeding is going better than I ever imagined. Day 5 now and it feels like such a massive achievement. 

We'll have to form a baby club soon x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats TT on the birth of William, he is gorgeous and so tiny! Hope you are recovering well from your c section hun.

Another February March baby lol, with the late one being born in April, I wonder how many will actually be march babies after all lol

How are all ladies bumps and babies today? Any nice weekend plans? 
My hubby was away to work before 6 am , eldest boys still in bed, daughter at work so just me and Dawson sitting watching cartoons at the moment. Need to get some motivation to do something lol!! It hurts to move so much but won't to try and encourage baby down into my pelvis lol, still floating totally free xx


----------



## LisK

I am so ready to have this baby. But my doctor is out of town until next Sunday (and she's a solo) so I'm not trying any eviction methods until 39 weeks.


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations TTLiveAdream...so beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## BaniVani

I'm home alone with my two cousins that are 8(girl) and 11(Male) while my aunt and uncle spend a weekend together in Palm Springs. I kept waking up at night thinking OMG if I go into labor now, the kids would freak out!:hissy: Can't wait till the hubby arrives tomorrow because I am starting to feel paranoid about being alone. The baby is putting so much pressure below..It's difficult to stand! I had a few strong cramps that made me worry only to realize it was *gas*:wacko:
Wanted a fun filled weekend with my lil cousins since it may be the last time I'll be able to spend quality time with them but--I am super tired. I have to listen to my body. ..will probably bake cookies with them


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't know whether she wants to update herself, so I'll let her update with baby's weight etc. but Nikkilewis14 gave birth to her daughter Morgan today! Congrats Nikki!! :thumbup:


AFM, think I lost some plug today, but nothing streaked or tinged so think it's just the normal bits and pieces you lose at times - though it is the first time this pregnancy! But I'm not getting excited!


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww congrtz nikki!!! Hope ur both well.. 

& I've lost nothing ! Doesn't suprise me 1 bit lol.. 

My prams coming tuesday excited ! Its of ebay, but looks almost brand new , would of cost me £400 near enuff brand new but got it for £180 and there delievering it to me x 

I've had the hauck duett tandem ! With the carseat I love it x


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Yes ladies morgan is here!!

Her nst and ultrasoumd today showed she was in distress so i had my c section today at 2pm...

She was 10lbs and 22 inches long! Can u beleive it?! At 36+6!

I have still not been able to hold her because she had massive low blood sugar and needs to be monitored. Also i cant get out of bed since im still numb and keep vomiting everytime i sit up :*(. Im really bummed about it...

Other than that, my heartburns completely gone and the c section went very smoothly!

Will update u as the days go on..


----------



## Avas_mum

Congrats NikkiLewis and all the other ladies who have had their babies...seems every time I have checked there is another born.

Hope you all recover well and babies are healthy and home with you soon x 

Loving all the photos also keep them coming...


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congratulations Nikki! So thrilled for you. Hope baby Morgan's blood sugars improve in no time and you get to hold her soon. Hope you stop vomiting soon also. 

Enjoy this special time with your family xx :)


----------



## minni2906

Hey ladies! Still stalking after my mmc in September.

Just wanted to say congratulations to all the ladies who have had their little ones! Nikki, I can't believe how big Morgan was! And 3 weeks early to boot! 

I look forward to all the excitement as the remaining ladies have their little ones! &#9825;


----------



## blessedmomma

all these babies already!!!! congrats to all the mama's, enjoy those precious first days :cloud9:

1 more week til full term for me :dance:


----------



## Eltjuh

Ok another baby was born yesterday!!! 
Kayla (VieraSky) wasn't on the original list, but she's on the fb group so I'm just gonna add her! :) 
Vincent born at 9:28pm via vbac. 10lbs 9oz and 21 3\4 long (due march 6th, so 37+2??)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww big babies!! I really hope chad isn't so big x

Cjs been sleeping loads betters but stil wakes early like 6am lol. 

Can't wait 4 chad to be here now .. But I no I'm going to need to be induced ..
I've woke up with a headache , 
Me and cj jst having a hot choclate mad to think soon I'm going to have a newborn to look after to. Scared and excited ! X can't wait to c his little face now. 

Got the consultant 2moz due to him measuring over the 97th centile on his belly and my reduced movements but ino he's just going to say that its normal 4 me to have big babies. X


----------



## loulabump

Well done and congratulations on the birth of Vincent! 10 pounds my word. Slept so well last night for first time in weeks... no idea what I did differently though I usually wake with the most awful back pain! X


----------



## loulabump

Oh and somehow I missed nikkis announcement welcome baby morgan. Hope she improves quickly and you get your first cuddle really soon x


----------



## HappyHome

Congratulations nikki, what a size for a few weeks early. I hope you and baby get some lovely bonding time soon, recovery is difficult so just take it easy xx 

Loving these baby announcements.


----------



## Cherub85

Loving all the baby arrivals :cloud9:

Congratulations all :) xxxxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congratulations to Nikki and Kayla on the births of Morgan and Vincent xxx

Lovely chunky monkeys for the March monkeys group!! Imagine if they had let either of you go to 40 weeks omg!!!!

And it is only 16th February, still nearly two weeks until March lol xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm so hot today! Can't get cool and feel really sick and dizzy :( ! Is it bedtime yet ? Lol . X


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> I'm so hot today! Can't get cool and feel really sick and dizzy :( ! Is it bedtime yet ? Lol . X

Wonder if this could be a sign lol?? 

At 38 weeks+ with a big baby you could be next hun xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa I wouldn't bank on it x. 
I've just put cj down 4 a nap. He's been doing really well lately . He's been getting up at 6am nap from half 12ish til 2ish .. And bed about half 7 / 7.45 he stired once or twice last nite bt didn't stay awake hours on end . Wish he wud sleep in past 6am but hey least its not 5 ! Lol. 

I need to go to the shop4 bread but I really cba. X


----------



## HappyHome

Bet you feel ready to pop though Donna. Your bump pics are awesome.

My 2 year old is struggling to sleep, she's coming in bed with us at 3ish. It's four in a bed if I'm laying down feeding. 
It feels like I was never pregnant, well I certainly know I gave birth but the pregnancy feeling has well and truly gone. Funnily all my rashes and itching stopped the same day I had jessica. 
The stitches are feeling tight now. Bleeding has really slowed down, which is great as these massive maternity pads are annoying, though possibly cushioning my bulgingly awful piles is a good thing as they are killing me. Anyone else suffering then you have my sympathy.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless u hun, hope ur ok and jessica .. 

Yeh I'm so big now don't think I can get any bigger. I'm not looking 4ward to those 1st few weeks afta birth , esp if I feel as bad as I did after cj x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Bless u hun, hope ur ok and jessica ..
> 
> Yeh I'm so big now don't think I can get any bigger. I'm not looking 4ward to those 1st few weeks afta birth , esp if I feel as bad as I did after cj x

Oh you won't hun, a second delivery is much easier and your recovery will be too xx


----------



## loulabump

Im really hoping its true what they say about second labours being quicker.. my first was over 40 hours and I am not looking forward to a similar experience x


----------



## LaDY

Aww Nikki congratulations! What a big baby! Cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## LaDY

Ladies...iv asked this in third trimester thread but thought id ask here too...do they still supply cotton wool in hospital for babys bottom? They did do 6 years ago when I had my son!?


----------



## waiting4damon

OMG! Congrats on the births of Vincent and Morgan! Quite the chunky monkeys!

I can not believe that I am 37 weeks now~full term is a blessing!
I am having a growth ultrasound to assess baby girl's weight on Friday Feb 21 (My daughter was 7 lb 13 oz at 41w3d, so I was concerned baby would be too tiny for the c section date chosen this time, 39w6d.)

I did not commit myself to a very healthy diet this pregnancy though--I can honestly say I have eaten quite a bit of carbs and sugars, cheese, etc. Everyone who knows me well says my bump is tiny :/ I don't know if my crummy diet choices would somehow contribute to a big baby....


Anyone else eat like crap this pregnancy? Up 28lbs from pre pregnancy weight...


----------



## waiting4damon

BaniVani--so good your hubby will be there tomorrow :) <3


----------



## donnarobinson

I've eaten nothing but crap lately , yet with my son I cudnt touch fast food etc, and he was stil 9lb 5oz, 

I've gained about 2stone ! :( 
That includes the stone and half I lost due to sickness. If u go from my weight at start of pregnancy I'm up 8lbs ! X


----------



## wavescrash

I've eaten horribly most of this pregnancy - with some good days/weeks in there. I've gained 34 lbs so far.

I also have a growth scan that my OB wants me to get tomorrow. I saw her in L&D today to make sure my water wasn't leaking (it's not.) They're worried the baby isn't growing well. She's measured small most of the pregnancy but not enough to concern anyone so we'll see what the scan says tomorrow. The doctor at L&D on Thursday only got a fundal height measurement of 32 weeks when I'm 36 weeks and they said I look small for 36 weeks, as well as baby feels small. So we'll see. I'm curious if she does measure small on the scan if they'd move my c-section date up. My OB didn't say and I didn't think of it until after I'd gotten home and someone mentioned it.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Awwwww Nikki I hope everything goes better with baby soon and you get all the cuddles you deserve. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Had such a busy weekend. Went to grandmas on Saturday and got tons of baby stuff and love from family and Jesse met my family finally on that side and then today when he got home he said he were going out to lunch with his mom and dad and it was a surprise baby shower from his side of the family. :cloud9: I'm so pooped right now......it's crazy how low your endurance gets. I keep thinking 'how am I going to make it through labour???'


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

this weekend was sure a busy one with all the babies being born :baby::baby::baby:

congrats TTLiveADream, Nikki and Vierasky ... :happydance::cloud9:

Wonder who will be next ... :shrug:

so tired today and have a stiff neck didnt sleep well at all ... :nope::sleep:

got my gym ball yesterday and been bouncing ever since ... :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. 
Hope ur all ok! 
Omg I'm due my baby next week !! Eeek! 10 days til due date. 
I've got the consultant at 9.10 . I'm tired cj waking at 6am is killing me now lol x


----------



## HappyHome

Hope ur day isn't too stressful Donna. 
Been up since 6am, its quite the norm now that everyone is also up. 

Lady - I was told the hospital supplied nothing but when I went to the ward for check ups they had cotton wool, water bowls and nappies in the day room. I'd still say take ur own though.


----------



## LaDY

Thanks Happy Home...will defo take my own :thumbup: x


----------



## donnarobinson

So had the consultant , 
He was going to give me a sweep today but didn't said my midwife can give me one on my due date, well he's wrote asap in my notes but I don't see her til my due date, 

I've got another scan on monday to check his size as I'm measuring 41 cms, he said have the scan and they wil talk about induction etc depending on his size .. 

X


----------



## HappyHome

Have loads of sex Donna that might be better than a sweep (well ur DH may think so lol)


----------



## Eltjuh

41 cm is not too far off, considering you're halfway to 39 weeks now... so it's slightly big (and ofcourse on the bigger side already, as it's 2 cm bigger, but not too bad!)


I've got my next appointment on wednesday, wondering whether he's dropped yet or not... be interesting to find out. Not expecting anything, but we'll see!


----------



## donnarobinson

Yes defo .. Chads still free , but don't expect him to engage untill labour anyway, he's not back to back, for now anyway lol x


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh so yesterday I went to L&D thinking my water was leaking, which it wasn't fortunately. I had an internal yesterday so obviously there will be bleeding or spotting today and possibly tomorrow. Had some on and off since, some that looked like bloody plug as well. No big deal. Got up to pee around 5am and had a ton of bright red mucus. Like filled my panty liner. Kept wiping and it kept coming for several wipes. Went back to bed and got up for the morning (put on a new panty liner after the bloody mucus incident) and my liner was covered in some blood but also looked wet. Wiped up some more bloody mucus and put on a new liner. Felt like I had to pee again 15 min later and my new liner was again covered in bright red bloody mucus.

That was roughly 2 hours ago. After that there had been virtually nothing, not even spotting until now when I just went pee again and there was a little bloody mucus when I wiped but seemed like an okay amount. Last time I had a similar incident, my OB said it was my mucus plug and to only worry if I had contractions or baby's movement decreased. This is more (bloody mucus) than that last time but no contractions, baby's moving okay... it's just so annoying especially because there's really been no change to my cervix.

I want to bash my head against the wall in frustration lol. For now I'm just going to keep an eye on it because I know it could all just be from yesterday but there's so much and it's been mostly bright red but every time I get worried and trek to L&D, I'm wrong.


----------



## loulabump

Aww waves that sounds so annoying x


----------



## wavescrash

Haha it really is :/


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u waves! Hope ur ok x


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear. Nothing more since I last posted so I'm just going to keep an eye on things.

So I had my growth scan today - She said my fluid levels look good, baby's still breech and her face is completely toward my back. We couldn't even get a glimpse of the side of her face because she's just completely backward lol. She was practicing breathing, had some hair and I got to see some little chubby fat rolls. She's estimated to weigh 5lbs 7oz right now and the measurements are about 12 days behind my gestation. However the tech said the info she gathered gets transferred to another computer system and the measurements and such will change slightly but she couldn't remember if that will lead to the baby measuring any further or less behind but I should find out at my regular weekly appointment on Wednesday.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Not a good night here.
Plus side: 37 weeks today :happydance:
Downside: My poor Jesse was so friggin sick with some gastro bug all last night. It was terrible to listen to him be so violently I'll for hours on end and I kept trying to help him and he kept begging me to stay away like a good Daddy, terrified that I would catch whatever it was. In the morning after endless hours of being the sickest thing I've ever witnessed in my life I actually had to call an ambulance and then wear full contact precautions at the hospital but we're home now, I've disinfected everything and now I'm just praying I don't get it. Ugh Lord.


----------



## azure girl

JessesGirl29 said:


> Not a good night here.
> Plus side: 37 weeks today :happydance:
> Downside: My poor Jesse was so friggin sick with some gastro bug all last night. It was terrible to listen to him be so violently I'll for hours on end and I kept trying to help him and he kept begging me to stay away like a good Daddy, terrified that I would catch whatever it was. In the morning after endless hours of being the sickest thing I've ever witnessed in my life I actually had to call an ambulance and then wear full contact precautions at the hospital but we're home now, I've disinfected everything and now I'm just praying I don't get it. Ugh Lord.

Oh I know how that goes, it sucks! DH had stomach flu a few months ago and was soooo sick, he only started keeping water down at 4 am. I didn't sleep until he fell asleep at 5 am. I remember just stressing about him, going to Walmart at 4 am to get meds and Gatorade since he won't drink pedialyte. That night I kept hoping he wouldn't dehydrate like crazy and need to visit urgent care. Thankfully, he got his hydration and illness under control. And I cleaned up after him and didn't get sick! But, I completely understand the stress and worry. I hope he recovers and that you don't get sick too!


----------



## wavescrash

OB's nurse called to see if I had my scan today because she wasn't seeing it in the system. Since I had her on the phone, I asked about the bleeding/bloody mucus and she said as long as I'm not contracting and baby is moving fine, it sounds normal. I don't remember this much from my last pregnancy but maybe my cervix is just more easily irritated this time lol. I've had virtually nothing more today so I guess all is well lol.


----------



## waiting4damon

wavescrash--I bet you are more than ready to have your little lady given all the uncertainty.

As for myself, I rather wish I was not yet on leave, because now I am just anxiously awaiting something I feel will never come.

I have a scheduled repeat c section on March 7, when I will be 39w6d---to be honest I am terrified of it,,,and would rather go into labor and try to VBAC. 

Pushing back my section date is not an option due to reduced maternity leave; I will only have 6 weeks post c section anyway with the baby as it is. :(

Baby, I want you now! <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls ! 
Single days now ! 9 days to go :) x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Woop for single figures donna xx

Jessesgirl how awful!! Hope your hubby feels better and that you don't get it Happy 37 weeks!

Waitingfor.. Hope baby puts an appearance in soon, and you get your vbac x

Amanda good you spoke to midwife and get some reassurance, hope it won't be too long for you now either vxx

Nothing happening here! Didn't expired ft it would, think with all the early babies I will be definitely late, to even things up lol oh well! Another month tops! Gah!! Sounds ages, single figures sounds much better ;)


----------



## donnarobinson

Nothing happening here either donna! 

Loads of pressure and aches and pains ! But nothing to say he's going to come .. 3 weeks max and he wil be here tho . But hoping wen I have my scan monday they'll book my induction x


----------



## Eltjuh

Hope your OH feels better soon Jessesgirl!! I hate seeing them ill!! And hope you don't get it!

Can't believe you're on single figures already Donna!! Seems to have gone so quick!! (Donna Fox you'll be on singles tomorrow right??)
I'm on 17 days today! Crazy!! 

Wonder who's gonna be the first to be overdue! haha 


Also, a quick update - don't think she's on this thread (not sure what her username is) but we've had another baby - Gibbs Tribe (is her name on fb) had her son Jaxon yesterday! 2.310 kg (just over 5lbs)


----------



## donnarobinson

Me I'll be over due no doubt lol ! X


----------



## mummy2o

I'm probably the only person who wants to go overdue. I would love for baby to share her birthday with her nannie. DS was due the day before nannies birthday but ended up being 16 days late. This one only has to last until 13 days overdue then I told the consultant I want a c-section then there are no messing around if she's not here!


----------



## HappyHome

Aww another baby xxx 
Single digits Donna! That's so exciting.


----------



## donnarobinson

In one way I kind of want to be induced , least that way I'm at hospital and prepared 4 the pain , lol I'm scared of sitting here and going into labour lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Me definitely overdue lol Ella!! And yeah going by midwife edd I am single figures tomorrow. 39 weeks on Friday! So single figures until overdue lmao ;) 

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My prams come whoop :) its lovely , have gone with the hauck duett tandem ! X love it x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is doing well. Just updating from my end.

Had my final consultant appointment this morning. Fundal height measuring 36cm at 38+2 and the baby is fully engaged. No dilation as yet, but I'm 65% effaced which I think is good news. My cervix is very soft and 'favourable' and is currently 1.5cm in length.

The doctor wasn't able to do the stretch and sweep we had scheduled for today as the baby's head is very low and my cervix is currently posterior, which means that it is sitting behind the baby's head. She said it would've been far too painful and uncomfortable for her to do it, as she would've struggled to get her fingers behind the baby's head. Ouch! Glad she didn't go there! Apparently she said when you are in early labour your cervix changes to the anterior position on its own, so it's no cause for concern at this stage.

Blood pressure is normal and baby's heart rate was terrific.

So we are all set for Monday nights hospital admission! They will administer the gels Monday evening and then the medicated drip will be administered on Tuesday morning. 

Really on the countdown now!!! Can't hardly wait! :)

xx


----------



## HappyHome

Gosh that's exciting! You'll be updating us on babies arrival in no time.

Took my double pushchair out, just up to the shops for mix and sudocream. Felt weird pushing my train (Jane Powertwin) but the smart little windows in the raincover kept dd3 amused in the front. I'm bidding on one of those clip on steering wheels for her.


----------



## Eltjuh

Kate1984 has just given birth to her baby girl Ruby! She was due 12/3, due to be induced thursday (I think), but baby decided to make an early appearance! 
6lb 7oz - doing well!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congrtz on ruby :) 

Gosh I want my baby now lol x


----------



## JessesGirl29

How are so many people having babies when it's not March yet? Congrats to all the Mommas :flower: I thought I might be one of the first bc of being due March 10th but now I feel like I'll be last (everyone in my family goes overdue same with OHs family). 

Damon I hope you get that baby in your arms soon
Donna R congrats on the pushchair. It makes it seem so much more real when you get all the 'things' eh? 
Happyhome I hope you win your bid :winkwink:
Mummy2O I'm planning on going over and right now I don't mind. 
Jonesbaby it sounds like you're in good hands. 

Jesse is still sleeping it off, my stomach started feeling crap last night with chills and nausea but I think my immune system conquered it. Still not feeling great but I'm planted on the couch washing baby clothes. I slept on the couch to stay out of the room and way from the germs


----------



## loulabump

Congratulations on baby ruby... so jealous! Our time will come soon enough, im hoping little evie will make an appearance around 38 weeks like her big brother did but thats probably wishful thinking lol x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congratulations on baby Ruby's arrival! How lovely :)


----------



## wavescrash

Two ladies due the same day as me have given birth already. I'm jealous lol.

I know it's better for her to cook longer and it's not like I can make her come out now anyway... but I'm still jealous lol. Oh well, just 16 days until my c-section date.


----------



## donnarobinson

I think I'm the one who is due 1st b4 every1 with being 27th feb n I'm stil here :( lol.. X


----------



## LisK

wavescrash said:


> Two ladies due the same day as me have given birth already. I'm jealous lol.
> 
> I know it's better for her to cook longer and it's not like I can make her come out now anyway... but I'm still jealous lol. Oh well, just 16 days until my c-section date.

If it makes you feel any better, I'm due on the earliest possible March due date and baby doesn't appear to be coming anytime soon!


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am here still too, with no hope of being early or even on time, late babies are what I make lol. 

xx


----------



## HappyHome

Yeah another baby. 
Congratulations xxx


----------



## LaDY

aww another baby...how lovely! xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Aaaaannnnddd..... another baby was born today! Thosevibes (Ashleigh) had her baby girl, Meadow! She is early but healthy, born at 35+1, 5lb13oz, 18.5 inches.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Just an update if your not on the facebook group.

Morgan was transferred to another hospital to the nicu on sunday night. I was discharged early monday morning so i could visit her and finslly hold her for the first time two days after she arrived...

Im recovering well justtrying not to overdo it..but itshard w going back n forth to the hospital to see morgan etc.

So far morgan is starting to bring her blood sugars up with the help of the central line still.. It gives her glucose...in addition she has a regular feeding tube sine she still refuses to take a bottle. Shes jaundiced now from all the massive bruising from being insideof me so large and my body was literally crushing her bc im tiny :( ... It looks like she still has a bit of time before she comes home though.... 

The reason she was so big was from my type 1 diabetes and she was just eating all my sugar...we think its the reason for all my low blood sugars towards the end of my pregnancy...she just kept takingit and eating it....which is why she was so massive... :(


----------



## waiting4damon

So very tough, Nikki. I am sorry she has to be in NICU at all. You are a good mommy, and her little body is certainly doing its best to adjust to life on the outside! :) I hope she gets to come home soon!!! :) <3

As for myself, I had a few painful contractions last night. No mucous plug loss and no bloody show. I hate to admit that I am emotionally over being pregnant--I currently have a repeat c section scheduled for 39 w 6d on March 7th; I hope to God I go into labor on my own before then. I want to see my little baby so badly, I have no patience! That and sleeping between feedings is better than my current insomnia.

Congrats to all of the new mommies and precious babies! So jealous!


----------



## loulabump

Aww nikki that must be so hard. Hope you are recovering well and morgan gets to come home soon. Welcome baby meadow x


----------



## wavescrash

waiting4damon said:


> As for myself, I had a few painful contractions last night. No mucous plug loss and no bloody show. I hate to admit that I am emotionally over being pregnant--I currently have a repeat c section scheduled for 39 w 6d on March 7th; I hope to God I go into labor on my own before then. I want to see my little baby so badly, I have no patience! That and sleeping between feedings is better than my current insomnia.

I'm right there with you. Emotionally and physically over being pregnant. My c-section is scheduled the day before yours, March 6, when I'll be 39+1. But I'm hoping I go into labor on my own before then. My body's doing so much labor prep, it's ridiculous. Plus it'd be good for the baby to get that little rush of hormones from you going into labor on your own, you know?

I've had a couple contractions since last night but they're few and far between. Had quite a few painful BH earlier today as well but nothing that warrants me calling my OB. I know if I get put on the monitors and have 2 contractions in a 20-minute period, I'm likely to go for my c-section then and there so I'm hyper-aware of them lol. I have my weekly appointment tomorrow so I'm curious to see if my cervix is up to 4cm yet or not.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww nikki I hope morgan is home with u soon hunni.. X


----------



## HappyHome

(((hugs)))) nikki, that's such s tough thing to go through. Your little lady is in the best hands so I hope she is home with you soon xx 

Meadow is such a pretty name! Congratulations xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats on the birth of meadow xx 

Nikki Hope you get Morgan home soon, must be so hard leaving her. Hang n there, won't be long now xxx hugs


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls, woke up with a right headache , ! 
Single days now donna :) ! How exciting ! 
8 days 4 me , got my scan on monday, would prefer it if he was here b4 then but got no chance lol. I wonder if my consultant will do a sweep monday to , if not ill have one next thursday on my due date .. Doubt even that will work . I reckon ill be induced .. 
Dreading leaving my little boy :( we've never been apart for longer than an hour or so x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh hun, I would dread leaving Dawson too. He is such a mummy's boy. But then he was always used to me going to work for twelve hour shifts so he would be fine! And CJ will too, who is watching him for you? 

I hope that my labour will be through the night, and Dawson will wake up to a brother or sister. In a perfect world lol! I reckon I will be induced too, not going to let them do it before the 21st of March, to give me the most time to go into labor spontaneously; as long as bubs is good of course!! And by LMP will still only b be 42 weeks xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My ohs mom will be having cj, he screams wen we leave him with her even to pop shop lol I no they soon calm down but I hate the thought of him missing me and being upset . Plus I don't really trust her lol. She wil no doubt feed him loads of sweets, and crap.. & mess his routine up.. I've just about got his routine going good . He's up at 6am ish every day but he's sleep better at night and in his big boy bed I can't imagine her having the patience to keep putting him back tho. Yeh I'm hoping that ill be in & out b4 he even notices but I doubt it lol. Ill be getting induced march 9th the latest but 2bh I'm hoping its b4 that.. I just want him here now ! X 

Cjs great with his dad so if I have chad in middle of night he won't really no cuz his dad wil be bk 4 wen he gets up x


----------



## HappyHome

That's where I was completely lucky staying at home and having baby girl in the night. Couldn't of wished for better really, it was ideal.


----------



## wavescrash

Lol I'm the opposite - looking forward to having a few days away from my 2 year old. She's been such a terror lately.

37 weeks today with an appointment at 1:00. 15 days until our c-section unless she decides to come earlier.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Of to the midwife, onto weekly appointments although do not know why!! Thought it was only if baby was breech at my scan last week but no she said still keep the appointment, will be nice to actually recognize whoever delivers my baby though, lol up until now I have seem about seven different midwives at the clinic, whereas now they have me attending the hospital and the home birth team are based there : )


----------



## loulabump

Im also not looking forward to being away from my little boy for too long and praying it will be over and me and evie to be well enough to be home quickly. Luckily ohs mum is going to be so helpful and is on call day or night to come to our house and look after ryan and make sure he gets to school etc so its a huge weight off my mind but I will still miss him horribly especially if its 4 days stuck in hospital like last time x


----------



## wavescrash

So my OB sent me for a growth scan on Monday. I have my weekly appt later today at 1pm where I figured I'd get the results. Well this morning I get a call from the office saying I have a 10am appt for a higher level scan/Doppler with no explanation as to why. My appt was 30 min ago yet I'm still waiting to get called back and STILL have no idea why I needed an immediate, better scan. Hopefully it means my c-section date will get moved up or something.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Oh intriguing Amanda keep us updated xxxx

My midwife appt was fine baby at brim of pelvis, ow shooting pains lol!!

So tired now just want to sleep but it is only 4 pm and I need to collect mum from hospital, make dinner, amuse three year old, supervise homework blah blah blah ..... Zzzzzzzz need bed!


----------



## thosevibes

She's here! Born 2:32pm. 5lbs13oucnes. 18.5 inches. 2/18/14

I was 35 weeks along. 40+ hours of pain. I wanted natural soso bad but I was just beat after daysss of contracting (I was contracting for 1 week. Labored 40 some hours though)... I needed rest so I could push.... I got an epidural at 7.5/8cm and slept for two hours. When I woke up it was time to push! 15 minutes of pushing, very tiny 1st degree tear that needed no stitches, lost 1 liter of blood.

The reason she was early is because my water tore. I had already dilated 2/2.5cm. The induced labor to avoid infection.

Named her Meadow Raine :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BaniVani

thosevibes said:


> She's here! Born 2:32pm. 5lbs13oucnes. 18.5 inches. 2/18/14
> 
> I was 35 weeks along. 40+ hours of pain. ......
> Named her Meadow Raine :)

CONGrATS!!!!!!! To a speedy recovery for mom and baby!


_________________

Update on me: 

Went to the doctors yesterday to see how far along I'm dilated only to find that I went ON THE WRONG DAY ! Darn this loss of memory! Going all the way back again with a not-so-happy hubby who said quote, " How could you mistake the day of the appointment. You're pregnant and all you have to do is rest and go to these doctor visits!"

Awww love the men--they have no idea. Yes, it's true that my obligations have lessened, but what goes on in my mind all day long is enough to send my mind on overdrive. Then there's the lack of sleep at night. Hey, I somehow lost a day this week. 
:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko: :dohh::shrug:
*Positive Note:*Preregistered for the hospital(A must if you haven't done so ladies) Was able to see the pediatrician ahead of time! Very nice guy who recommended I stay in the US at least 8 weeks after the birth and give the baby a *pertussis *shot prior to traveling. Didn't want to wait that long but I will do what is best for baby before deciding when to return to Italy.


----------



## LaDY

Thosevibes...congratulations :hugs: 

Nikki lovely to hear the update...sending you and your princess lots of love :hugs: xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz thosevibes on baby meadow :) 

I feel so sore and bruised down below today. Can hardly walk. :( ! I'm so over being pregnant . I'm ready4 him2 come .. Stil scared about labour but just want him here , x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Congratulations on the arrival of baby Meadow! :)

NikkiLewis - sending you and Morgan best wishes for the days ahead. Hope you both recover quickly.

DonnaRobinson - I can totally sympathise with your pain. I feel like someone has kicked me good and proper in the crotch. It hurts so much to separate my legs at all to walk or sit down. I too am scared about labour.... I'm starting to get really anxious about it :nope: 5 days to go. 

xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Got some great news today! Our chunky monkeys central line in her belly button was taken out bc her blood sugars have been so stable! Yay!! 

In addition she took a full bottle by mouth for the nurse today.....only 10ml for mommy (grrr) ... But still its an improvement..

She is still jaundiced but within acceptable limits to not need the lights! :)

Hoping by this weekend we can take her home!!! 

This going back n forth to the NICU is exhausting!


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Got some great news today! Our chunky monkeys central line in her belly button was taken out bc her blood sugars have been so stable! Yay!!
> 
> In addition she took a full bottle by mouth for the nurse today.....only 10ml for mommy (grrr) ... But still its an improvement..
> 
> She is still jaundiced but within acceptable limits to not need the lights! :)
> 
> Hoping by this weekend we can take her home!!!
> 
> This going back n forth to the NICU is exhausting!

Fantastic news! Good girl baby Morgan! :happydance:


----------



## LaDY

Great news Nikki! x


----------



## azure girl

Yay Nikki! Progress is so good! 
After a long wait to see the OB, things look good, but he doesn't want to clear me to drive and I am scheduled to see the neurologist I saw in the hospital after my seizure (I am not pre eclamptic or eclamptic, nor do I have a history of seizures) to allow him to make the choice. Here is to hoping I will be driving again in 7 days! :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

So the ultrasound I had this morning was a biophysical profile. They got all the baby's measurements and monitored the blood flow through the cord/organs/placenta and monitored baby's breathing. She's estimated to weigh 5lbs 3oz (and measuring 15 days behind) which is only in the 7th percentile. Below the 10th percentile, they start talking about IUGR (intrauterine growth restriction) however since Leah looks otherwise normal and healthy, they just expect her to be a healthy yet small baby. 

Normally they'd recommend a repeat scan like this one in 3 weeks to see how she grows in that span but since my c-section is booked in 15 days, they're just going to have me come in for biophysical profile ultrasounds twice a week until I deliver.

After the ultrasound, I had my regular weekly OB appointment, gained a pound since last week (35 lbs total), BP & Leah's heart rate were normal, still only 3cm dilated which is REALLY annoying given the cramping and contractions I've been having. Unless anything changes, I go back next Friday & then that's it until my c-section date on March 6th.

While we were out shopping, a friend I went to high school with who was due 5 days before me, posted on FB that she had her baby on Monday, weighing 6lbs 6oz so that really annoyed me. Especially after finding out there's no change to my cervix. Oh well...


----------



## JessesGirl29

Congrats Thosevibes on baby Meadow. Beautiful name!!! :flower:
Nikki that is some great news, you really deserve some. Fingers crossed for baby coming home this weekend. 
DonnaR I hope your little one comes soon, you sound really sore. 

I just started getting lightning crotch for the first time today. Stopped me in my tracks and makes it hard to walk or stand but I just keep telling myself that it's my cervix thinning out getting ready to do it's thing. I have to say that my fear of labour has really grown more now that it's not an abstract idea. I don't want to be scared, but I feel like I am getting there.


----------



## wavescrash

donnarobinson said:


> feel so sore and bruised down below today. Can hardly walk. :( !

Yep!! I got up to go to the bathroom a few minutes ago and it felt so sore, bruised & swollen down there. She's not even head down/engaging to put pressure on everything and it still feels miserable lol.

These are going to be the longest 15 days of my life waiting for my c-section.


----------



## BaniVani

Nikkilewis14: Good to know that your lil one is getting better and will soon be home with you!


I went to the doctor today and he said there's really no signs of dilation and doesn't think anything will be happening just yet ;0( It's the first night I really feel anxious!!! *Hubby told me that he hopes when the baby comes, I will be moving faster and that my pregnancy is not just an excuse to be slow!!!!!!!!!!!!! * I think I want to send his spaghetti arse back to Italy!:thumbup: These hormones are driving me crazy because I just kept thinking about his comment for a while and told him that I'd make him swallow a 7 pound bowling ball and see how fast he can move!


----------



## ruby83

Wow I have a lot to catch up on in this thread! So we took Harry home last Wedneday after 12 days in the special care unit. He is doing really well now and I am combining breast feeding, expressing and bottle feeding as he gets too tired for all breast feeds- plus not sure I hve enough milk.

We have been home for just over a week and something I was not prepared for was how the lack of sleep feels! Harry is feeding every 3 hours and thinks that between 1am and 4am is party time and is wide awake! This is the only consistent time he is awake every day. Trust it to be in the middle of the night! I think this lack of sleep in addition to adjusting to being a first time mum has made me so emotional too. I wasn't emotional through my pregnancy however now find myself crying for no real reason. My husband has had the last 3 weeks off however will be going back to work next week and the thought of that makes me feel sad. I hope these feelings improve because I feel so blessed and lucky to have my gorgeous boy that I feel guilty for feeling low :-(

Today has been a much better day because I got more sleep last night as hubby fed Harry at 11pm and I was able to sleep from 9pm until 2am and I was also able to sleep in a bit after his morning feed. So I am hoping these feelings is from adjusting to sleep deprevation and nothing else.

Would appreciate any advice from mothers who have been there before!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm glad harry is home and doing well hun, 

Bless you , *hugs* no1 prepares u for how much motherhood changes ur life and how the lack of sleep is really hard, it does get easier tho, he will just have night and day mixed up, my tips are keep the day bright and normal level noise, at night keep it dim and try not to talk to him, he will soon get in a routine and once he is its so much easier. I remember those 1st weeks with cj I cried a lot . Its totally normal hun x

39 weeks today! 7 days to go x


----------



## loulabump

Glad harry is home and doing well and brilliant news on morgans progress hope you get to take her home soon too I can imagine how tiring it must be going back and forth to hospital. Yay for 39 weeks donna only 1 week til due date thats mad! X


----------



## Eltjuh

It's so nice to hear babies are doing better! Great news on baby Harry and Morgan!! 


It's my little boy's 3rd birthday today! Just waiting for daddy to come home and do some shopping for dinner tonight. And then the in-laws should be over and we'll do some presents and cake :) Can't wait to see his face when he gets his presents!! 

Had my 38wk midwife appointment yesterday, baby's head is 3/5ths engaged, which is a good start.... I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy 3rd birthday lucas :) 
Hope he has a lovely bday hun! 
Aww defo a start cj was 3/5th engaged 4 weeks n never fully enaged til labour bt stil a start :) ! 
Chads not engaged at al x


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah engaging doesn't seem to mean much... it could still be weeks... though I know it's not very common for 2nd babies to engage at all! 
But she said his head was very low, even had trouble making sure it was definitely the head considering it was so low! 
I even measured 37 cm, which I'm guessing is cause he's engaged now, cause I usually measure right on track! (though I guess I'm still 37 weeks, but I doubt I'll grow an extra centimeter in 2 days)


----------



## loulabump

Happy 3rd birthday hope he has a lovely day. I just had my very first hormonal pregnant lady cry in a public place god I just couldn't help it... was dropping ryan off at school and he usually loves it there and is so good but this week he just hasnt wanted to go. I took him in and his lip started trembling and he sobbed his little heart out and I just couldnt keep my own tears from coming it was awful. I still feel teary now an hour later and I stayed outside 10 minutes to make sure he was ok and he was sat at table drawing happy as larry x


----------



## HappyHome

Happy birthday to your son xx 
Jessica was 3/5th the week before she was born. 

Midwife came out for the last visit today, she says Jessica is still slightly Jaundice but seeing as she's feeding and dirtying her nappies she wasn't overly concerned.

A question for you though ladies:- what contraception were you thinking of for after the birth?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Woohoo harrys home!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm thinking of having the copper coil. I haven't been on any contracpetion for about 6 years. Its going to feel weird preventing pregnancy , I've been trying 4 so long ! 
I don't want anything with hormones in. . One I dnt wna get fatter and 2 , just incase I do every want another baby, which I don't at the minute but u can never say never , I don't want hormones in my system x


----------



## wavescrash

I'm torn between just getting my tubes tied during my c-section or getting the Implanon/implant again like I had after my last pregnancy.


----------



## wannabubba#4

So glad to hear Harry is home, and Morgan sounds to be getting better every day xxx


Happy birthday Lucas xx
And yay for 3/5 engaged Ella xx

I am going to use copper iud again, be my 6th one since my daughter was born nearly twenty 
years ago lol. Never really had any problems with them, one was inserted that was too large for me and it ended up dislodging and falling out lol, worrying hpt only a few months after last baby was born haha

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Is the iud the coil donna ? That's what I want the copper one , I've never had one b4 tho. I've only ever been on the pill. Tha was about 6 years ago I stopped that x


----------



## wannabubba#4

donnarobinson said:


> Is the iud the coil donna ? That's what I want the copper one , I've never had one b4 tho. I've only ever been on the pill. Tha was about 6 years ago I stopped that x

Yeah copper coil Donna, I always have mine inserted at my six week postnatal check. Does not affect fertility at all, but can make periods heavier, so not recommended if you have heavy or painful periods xx and you can leave it in for 5-7 years depending on type. xxx:hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Ohh thanks hun ill have to ask about it . Aww my periods r reli short and light ! Like 3 days x


----------



## Eltjuh

Thanks for all the birthday messages girls! He was kinda grumpy this morning, cause he was tired, but soon cheered up when everyone came round and he got lots of attention! He loved his presents and his cake and we had a lovely buffet-style dinner tonight! I was so stuffed but I wanted to eat more! 
He was a lucky boy who got to stay up late aswell (9.30pm instead of his normal 7pm bedtime) So I'm hoping he'll sleep in tomorrow, but we'll see! Unfortunately just cause he goes to bed late doesn't necessarily mean he sleeps in! :dohh: Kids really don't get the concept of sleep do they??? :winkwink: 

Feeling very tired now though!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mine never slept in until they were about 3, so you might get lucky Ella lol.

Bouncing on my ball, having some back pain, and strong BH tonight, shooting pains down my legs. Lots of pressure down below, front and back. And had a huge clear out earlier lol.

Bounce bounce bounce Tigger lol.

Don't really think anything will happen too soon but just not to get to 42 weeks will be great lol

Xx


----------



## ruby83

Nikkilewis14 said:


> Woohoo harrys home!

I hope Morgan comes home soon too! X


----------



## ruby83

I haven't thought about contraception as at this stage I cant even think of DTD again for a while ;-)

I might go back on the pill. I was on it for 12 years and fell pregnant very quickly after going off it so not too concerned about it affecting things when we start to try for number 2 (something I also cant think about right now!). Although,you never know...


----------



## waiting4damon

Oh man, postpartum contraception! I had the Mirena IUD for a few months after my daughter was born; my husband loathed it! He said he could always feel it! I do know that sort is the best for us though, because we both have no will power when it comes to religious application of barrier methods ;) I always joke that we like each other a bit too much!

Growth ultrasound tomorrow am; just to recheck fetal anatomy and overall wellness since my 20 week ultrasound felt so rushed! And to check that baby's weight is ample; scheduled repeat c-section in only 14 days!!!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls . Hope ur all ok. 6 days to go :)! No signs tho x


----------



## HappyHome

The midwife suggested the coil for me especially if I can continue breastfeeding. I dont know tho the idea kind of scares me


----------



## loulabump

Not considered yet.. thought about the implant but I dunno. So weird having to think about it after so long not had any bc since we started trying for ryan x


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, Lucas slept in until about 7.30 ish - he usually gets up around 7, sometimes 6.30 so it was a little lay-in but I was actually awake before him! (or before I heard him at least)

I haven't thought too much about contraception yet.... I took the pill and used condoms after Lucas, but I keep forgetting the pill and some types make me go all weird and hormonal where I just start crying for no reason and don't know why I'm crying, but I'm really upset.... it's weird! Probably look into the implant or the injection or something like that.... Will have to discuss it with the doctor afterwards...


----------



## donnarobinson

My heartburn has been so bad lately !! Fort it is suppose to ease up at the end ! Clearly a sign chads not engaging x


----------



## wavescrash

I'm leaning toward having my tubes tied during my c-section but if not, I'm going with the implant. I used it after my last baby and had no problems at all. I loved it. And conceived immediately after having it removed (well, first cycle resulted in a miscarriage but conceived again that month with Leah.)


----------



## AC1987

:haha: I don't use any... well just condoms.. though this last pregnancy resulted in my DH not getting around to putting one on... :baby: but I'm sure he'll remember THIS time :haha:


----------



## HappyHome

How is everyone?


----------



## JessesGirl29

Making favours for my Baby Party tomorrow. (A baby shower with men and women and beer. Potluck style, Super casual.) 
I can't believe how little I have to do to become completely exhausted. Once again, hats off to Mommas of more than one, I have no idea how you do it. I feel like I do one hour of activity. And nap.)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I will post a pic of my sugar baby here in a few short minutes.... Shes doing great! Her feeding tube was pulled and if she does well for the next 24 hours with feeds and she doesnt drop too much weight overnight then she can come home tomorrow night or sunday!! :) so beyond excited to bring her home to her family :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/moe2_zps8b0d9946.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/meanmuggin_zps57ca1a32.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/moe1week_zps32718aba.jpg

Morgan Renae Lewis born at 36+6, 10lbs, 22inches. She has lost some weight though ;) by lil sugar baby... she is doing great and should be home from NICU soon!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/moe1week_zps32718aba.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/moe2_zps8b0d9946.jpg
https://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/nikkilewis14/meanmuggin_zps57ca1a32.jpg


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Awww... Nikki! Your little sugar baby is simply a doll!!! :) So beautiful! My sincerest congrats again! xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Can't wait for baby to come now!!! 2 more weeks till duedate!!! But I'm getting impatient!! 

Hoping that him being engaged means that he won't be late, but that's probably just me being in denial! :winkwink: Hubby was saying it earlier, he said: don't say he's gonna be late, he won't be!! And I was like, you don't know that! If I prepare myself now I won't be so disappointed if he isn't here by his duedate! 
At least we will definitely have our baby by this time next month! (well, I'd be exactly 2 weeks overdue then!)
 
One of my friends on here from ttc just had her waters break this morning, and it's her duedate (with her first!) aswell!!! I hope that'll happen to me! haha - wishful thinking!!! :dohh:


----------



## waiting4damon

Growth and anatomy scan today: amniotic fluid levels great, all organs seemingly well formed and intact, baby has hair!, and is estimated to weigh 6 lb 12 oz at 38 weeks gestation. The OB said she may be even bigger than that estimate by a few ounces based upon abdominal palpation! That really spooked me--my daughter weighed 7 lbs 13 oz 10 days late...I am feeling so guilty for indulging so much this pregnancy :(

Can anyone shed some light on the accuracy of fetal ultrasound weight estimates based on experience?


----------



## blessedmomma

jesses- I applaud your 1 hr then nap, I get winded taking a shower and have to go sit after :blush:

nikki- she is absolutely precious!!! <3

damon- I have heard they can be off by half pound to a pound either side. from my own experiences through 6 babies, they have been very accurate. which actually scares me this time since my LO was showing 6lbs 13oz at 35 wks. hoping this time its not as accurate since that's about what mine weigh at birth usually.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

A lot of ppl say they overestimate babies by 1-2 lbs but with my pregnancies they have totally underestimated mine!

Dd1 was supposed to be 6-7lbs and cameout 7.14
Morgan was estimated at 8 lb 6 and came out 10lbs on the dot.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls. I've had the worst day ever yday. Fell out wv my oh. Think were over .I've woke up today wv a bad belly n feel like I can't get of the toilet , I've had about 2 hours sleep and feel awful hope ur al well x she's gorgeous nikki x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

donnarobinson said:


> Hope ur all ok girls. I've had the worst day ever yday. Fell out wv my oh. Think were over .I've woke up today wv a bad belly n feel like I can't get of the toilet , I've had about 2 hours sleep and feel awful hope ur al well x she's gorgeous nikki x

So sorry to read about your falling out with your OH. Hope you feel better soon and that things can be resolved. 

Sending best wishes to you :flower: xx


----------



## HappyHome

waiting4damon said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the accuracy of fetal ultrasound weight estimates based on experience?

I had a scan 1 week before Jessica arrived and it said 5lb 11oz, she was 5lb 10oz so for me it was pretty good.



donnarobinson said:


> Hope ur all ok girls. I've had the worst day ever yday. Fell out wv my oh. Think were over .I've woke up today wv a bad belly n feel like I can't get of the toilet , I've had about 2 hours sleep and feel awful hope ur al well x she's gorgeous nikki x

Oh Hun, that's not good. Maybe after a nights sleep you could talk things over.
Being on the toilet could be your pre-labour clear out!


----------



## loulabump

Aww nikki she is a beauty so glad she should be home with you soon. Donna sorry to hear you had a falling out hope you guys can work things out you dont need the stress.

afm I woke up with earache again grr dunno why but our whole house is getting ear infections these last couple of months. Thought I was avoiding them but this is my second in just a couple of weeks. Also having a mini freak out since we went to mcdonalds yesterday and they were doing a munchie mcflurry and I love munchies so I had one.. didnt know it was bad til someone told me later that day but it isnt on the list of foods we shouldn't have?! Argh lol x


----------



## ruby83

Nikki she is gorgeous! Love those chubby cheeks! So cute! Hope she can come home soon xx


----------



## ruby83

Here is my little poppet


----------



## ruby83

At the hospital


----------



## ruby83

Sorry to hear that Donna. Hopefully it will sort itself out. You don't need the stress :-(


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ruby, Harry is so cute, well done mummy!!
Nikki Hope you get home this weekend, Morgan is beautiful!

Donna omg hun, sorry you had a rotten day and fell out with your hubby, hope things were just said in the heat of the moment and that you two can sort things out, if that's what you want! 
I really hated my hubby the other day, and could quite happily have put a pillow over his head, but in the light of day, it really was not that bad and I am thankful he is understanding of my mood swings and hormones. Not that I am saying any of this is your fault or your hormones hun! Obviously I don't know, but just hoping to put some perspective on things xxxx maybe he is just being an ass, IMO men can be good at that too xxx take care! And hope you feel better! 


xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

Ruby, he's so cute!! Nice to see a picture now!! :) 
Hope you're both doing well!!!!


Sorry to hear you fell out with your OH Donna! Hope you can sort things out!!! Especially if you were having a pre-labour clear out.... Though maybe you just ate something dodgy.... 


I had a bit of an upset tummy last night, but that's probably cause of something I ate - had been eating cheese and onion foccacia and I think that set something off - maybe I had too much!! But it was so nice!! :haha:
Can't wait for things to get started now, everyone seems to be giving birth and I want to have my baby too!!! But at the same time I don't really wanna be giving birth :haha:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

So sorry donna!


----------



## Eltjuh

Just looking at the list of due dates on page 1 and noticed Paperhearts was on it aswell, she posted in the March labour watch thread that she'd given birth to her little boy..... 
Congrats paperhearts!!! 

Porter born at 4:56am on the 20th weighing 7lbs 2oz and 20 in long.



Also, J_Lynn has given birth today to her little girl - no further details yet.... Will update when she does (on the fb group) or let her do it herself!


----------



## loulabump

Congrats jlynn and paperhearts x


----------



## Jonesbaby19

More lovely news! :) Congratulations to Jlynn & Paperhearts on their new arrivals! :)

After nine years together, and a fairly long journey to parenthood, tomorrow night at 6pm, DH and I will be going to the hospital to start the induction process to meet our much wished for child. I can't believe I'm going to be a Mummy is less than three days time! Eeeekkkkk! :cloud9:

I wanted to share this sweet quote I just saw online. Made me teary... It's just so beautiful! Hope it brings a smile to your face too.

Hope everyone is well xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 96.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Cant wait to see pics jonesbaby! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

so sorry Donna :hugs: you really don't need this stress right now!

ruby- he is absolutely precious <3

yay j-lynn and paperhearts!!!! :cloud9: congrats mamas

jones- that is lovely. hope your induction is wonderful :D


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats jinni and paper hearts!

Good luck Jones, hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing all about it xx

You okay Donna? xxx thinking of you.

Thanks for update Ella x any further period cramps for you? 

xxx I am awake again through the night, body getting me used to sleepless nights already lol!! Need to sleep but awoke needing to pee, and with sore ligaments now cannot sleep! Keep hoping these BH will develop into something real #kiddingmyself lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Congrtz on new babys, :) 

Jonesbaby when u hold ur baby its the best feeling in the world. We wasn't trying for my son quite as long but we tried for cj for 3 long heartbreaking years.. ! Once there here u can't even remember life without them ! 

I'm fine thank you donna.. He's home , stil not on best terms but he's said sorry lol x

My scan & consultant 2moz! Really hope he gives me my induction date. I can't even roll over in bed I'm so sore, he feels like he's gna fall out any minute ! X

4 days till dd!


----------



## J_Lynn

Well, I had my beautiful Allison Hope yesterday at 12:15pm!! She came early, the turkey!

My water broke 3:30pm on Friday and we went to my doctor to confirm and was sent immediately to labor & delivery to have this baby.

I was admitted and started on pictocin as I was only dialated to 3; 13 hours of constant strong contractions and only 3 shorts of mod phone later... I decided to get an epidural as morphine is not something I want my baby born with in her system and I knew since at that point I had only dilated to 5, it was NOT going to be am easy delivery. 

And I was right. I got my epidural at Aprox 5:00am yesterday morning and at 9:00am, I was completely dialated - however, she was not dropping on her own. So at 9:00am, I was instructed that I had to start pushing to get her into the birth canal - and then from there push her out. THANK GOD FOR THE EPIDURAL.

At the end of pushing for 2.5 hours, she was not moving. Her head tilted incorrectly and was stuck. So - there was no option but a c-section. We went in, and she was born at 12:15pm on 02/22/2014. The main reason there was no other choice was because while he could hVe let me push and try to get her down far enough for him to use the vacuum (we started no effaced at all and at the end the pushing I was at between 0 and -1, so it wasn't going to happen and she still wasn't far enough down for him to be able to help with the vacuum. So, off we went. It was so quick and I felt absolutely nothing; my husband got pictures and I was bawling hysterically because it still, STILL does not seem like this is really happening. I am a mom. A real mom - like, she is part of me and shares my genetic makeup. It's just something I can't wrap my head around yet - I am convinced I will wake up tomorrow and it will all be dream!!!

:) 

6lbs,14oz and 19.5" long

She instantly became my entire world. 

Oh, and so far breast feeding has been no issue at all, except on my end because I can't get the "football" hold down and I am having problems getting her to latch right. I will be making that happen tomorrow lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh, and I would kill for a shower and the ability to walk around. No joke. lol 

Tomorrow morning I have to get up and immediately start walking, and them after I eat a full breakfast and can walk - I get to take a shower!!!!!!!!!! lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz j_lynn she's gorgeous, sorry about the long labour, least she's here now :) 

Hope u have a speedy recoveryy, and I don't think u ever quite believe there urs, I stil look at cj and can't believe he's mine x


----------



## loulabump

Aww she is so beautiful. Hope your recovery is quick x


----------



## Eltjuh

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats jinni and paper hearts!
> 
> Good luck Jones, hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing all about it xx
> 
> You okay Donna? xxx thinking of you.
> 
> Thanks for update Ella x any further period cramps for you?
> 
> xxx I am awake again through the night, body getting me used to sleepless nights already lol!! Need to sleep but awoke needing to pee, and with sore ligaments now cannot sleep! Keep hoping these BH will develop into something real #kiddingmyself lol

No not had anymore, hence the reason I think it's just baby's position that's causing them. Maybe later today, as we're gonna go out to town for a little bit and have a walk around....


----------



## HappyHome

That piece if writing is lovely xx 
Congratulations to the new mummies xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

J_lynn she's so beautiful!!!!! :cloud9: I hope you get your shower soon :winkwink: you sound like you deserve it and then some. 

My baby party went great yesterday. I made a baked potato bar and everyone seemed to really love it. It was super easy to set up with crockpots....I had all my work friends and all of our common friends so there were two distinct groups but it didn't seem to matter to anyone. 

I also forgot to update that I found out on Thursday at my midwife appointment that we preregistered AT THE WRONG HoSPITAL :dohh:
Can you imagine???? Ugh man.


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Baby Allison is just gorgeous!!! So beautiful!!! Awwww... Congrats again :) xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats jinni even though i ongratulated u like 60 million times alreay lol.


----------



## BaniVani

JessesGirl29 said:


> My baby party went great yesterday. I made a baked potato bar and everyone seemed to really love it. It was super easy to set up with crockpots....I had all my work friends and all of our common friends so there were two distinct groups but it didn't seem to matter to anyone.
> 
> I also forgot to update that I found out on Thursday at my midwife appointment that we preregistered AT THE WRONG HoSPITAL :dohh:
> Can you imagine???? Ugh man.

~~~~~ Glad your shower went great! I can almost taste that baked potato bar!!! YUMMY! Great Idea! Sorry to hear that you registered at the wrong hospital....I can't imagine doing the same especially since it takes such a long time ;0(~~~~~~~


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls . Hope ur all ok . 
So proud of cj. He didn't go to bed til about 8.20 last night because he had a longer nap yday, he didn't get out his bed once and went sght to sleep :) and he slept right thru til 6.45 which is a lay in nw , he's usually up at 6.. Were now sat watching cbeebies with a hot choclate . :) 

Can't believe I'm due this week! 3 days til due date ! 
I've got my scan and consultant at 10.50 am x


----------



## loulabump

Good luck with your app x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Week done cj and good luck today with your appointment with consultant. Maybe he will offer you a sweep with you being SO close and Chad measuring a good size.

I have aquanatal this morning. OBEM start tonight!!! Midwife on Wednesday then Friday official due date wow!! 40 weeks already!

Decided to go with enjoying my last few weeks of pregnancy, stop fretting about when he/she is coming and go back to appreciating having gotten this far and feeling my new little person kicking me from the inside lol. I got caught up in all the early babies, got my hopes up I might go a bit sooner this time lol, but realistically it won't happen xx

And hoping for a week not going to the hospital every day visiting a family member!! But my sister had just got off the phone and she is sounding bizarre and panicked and says she feels insane and is having palpitations hyperventilating etc. Panic attack sounds like but I am off to check yet out 
and have contacted her doctor! 

Okay back to doctor, she just phoned back and wants to see her asap! My little baby its not ever coming with ask this stress lol xxx


----------



## HappyHome

That's a lot to deal with. 

Must of been the night for good toddlers. MK slept all night too! Though is back on piriton for her skin so its probably due to that. 

Looking forward to OBEM, spend most of it rolling my eyes though. 

Eeeekkk Due Dates! So exciting ladies. I wonder if anyone will actually have their babies when they're due?


----------



## Eltjuh

I'm the same Donna, I got caught up in all the babies being born! But yesterday decided I'm just gonna count down to 42 weeks instead of 40 :) I've got a little chalk board in the kitchen that I was writing on how many days were left... it said 15 this morning (hadn't changed it in a few days) but I changed it to 25 now..... cause I've got 11 days left till my duedate, so that's 25 till induction day if I go that far! (not got any induction booked yet ofcourse!)

Hope your sister is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur sisters ok donna. 

& I'm the same , chad will come when he's ready, people ask me what I do to bring on labour , nothing ! Cuz ino nothing works plus he wil come when he's ready I've waited 9 months a bit longer won't hurt! We'll I'll be induced march 9th that wil be 40+10 ! So it isn't that long reli he mite change it today tho x 
I wna enjoy my last few days / week with just cj .. Gna miss it being just us2 , altho I can't wait 4 chad to be born x plus ino as much as I'm fed up ill miss my bump and movement x


----------



## HappyHome

Its sooo different when they arrive. MK is far too interested in Jessica that once I've fed/changed etc she has to go in her cot for "safe keeping" 
Just done my bank/post office/shop errands for today and it nearly killed me! keeping an eye on so much is difficult, but we're still learning routines so hopefully I'll get it sorted soon.


----------



## donnarobinson

So I've been to hospital had my scan he's estimated 9lb 1oz so gained half a pound in 2 weeks.
I've had a sweep & booked in for induction for monday ill be 40+4 x so scared now and sobbed on the way home I don't no why I think I'm scared and scared2 leave cj x


----------



## LaDY

Aww bless you Donna :hugs:...I think its only natural to be scared...but once your there your there and you will get through it all...I can imagine how worried you will be leaving cj...chin up hun, be positive, he will be fine :) Hopefully labour will not be too long and you will be home sooner than you know it, will keep my fingers crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw Donna, don't be scared! I bet it's mainly the initial shock of: wow I'm gonna have another baby by this time next week!! 
You'll be fine though, and so will CJ!! Give yourself some time to get used to the idea! I mean, we've had the best part of 9 months to get used to it, but when you're pregnant you're just pregnant, sometimes it doesn't really sink in that you are actually gonna have a baby! But you've got some time to get used to that idea now!! 
:hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yay Donna, a date for induction!! Exciting, and yes scary but you will be fine and second times around labour's are always easier!! You might still go before then too! But if not, then next Monday will be a fab day to have a baby lol!! So excited for you, hope you are okay and do not worry, you will do brilliantly, you have got this, you can do it!!!

Spent an hour in at the doctors there with my sister! Whenever I go, I am in and out in about half a minute lol! Anyway looks like she took a bad reaction to new meds, has the start of a uti again, and he started her on Valium to call her down. She is so stressed and not sleeping and this has now been six weeks of illness without any real answers, poor thing must be feeling like she is going mad! He did say that it could all 'just' be her lupus, which we have been asking for six weeks!! At least she has her consultant on Wednesday for that, and we should be hearing from urology this week too. She looked so pitiful, walking into that doctors office in her pyjamas and slippers with her catheter bag over her arm. She is only 41 bloody hell looks like a 70 yeast old!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, I asked if I'm dialted any and he said he could get a finger in but I heard that's normal for 2nd + babies , and he said my cervix was stil about 2cm .. X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Yeah Donna I was 3 cm with number four at my sweep, she said my membranes were bulging and would not be long lol, he was still induced at two weeks over xxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Does anyone feel like it's the race of the Donna's happening :winkwink:

I'm not too worried about when baby comes, just trying to stay focused on staying calm when it DOES happen so that the experience can be as smooth as possible. I'm enjoying my last couple of weeks feeling little man just kick away safe and secure and living in denial that I'm going to have a newborn soon. I'm good waiting. :blush:

I can tell he's getting heavier or moving down or both because every so often it feels like my hip pops out of joint and it shoot electricity down my leg that makes me jump and go "OH" wherever we are. My inner thighs and lower bump are starting to hurt full time now but I've had such an easy pregnancy, I can't complain. Of course it hurts, I'm almost there!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol think the other Donna will win, her induction date is next Monday I feel I will still be pregnant 20th March lol. That being 14 days past ovulation due date ;)

I get those sharp pains down my thighs and crotch too, ow!!! Baby was just at the brim last week, hoping to be lower this week but know it does not really matter with it not being my first, as baby can move up and down until labour starts. If I could be guaranteed a spontaneous delivery I would not mind going late at all, for all I am desperate to meet my baby now lol, I am just starting to panic that I will need induced, stupid!!! As I am not even term yet! By their dates, never mind by my dates lmao. 

xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

We got some more things sorted today that we wanted done by the time baby comes.... wonder if us finally doing this is a sign that something is gonna happen soon! :winkwink: haha!! Doubt it! Though I'd like to give birth this weekend, or maybe next! :haha: --- I say weekend cause then hubby will be able to be at home without taking time off (we don't really want him taking time off)


----------



## donnarobinson

I don't think the sweeps done a single thing lol he said I would most likely spot and I haven't lol .. I had a. Bit of back ache n a few pains . Normal stuff tho.. 
I think I'm having another sweep on thursday x


----------



## Eltjuh

Just wait a little longer before saying it didn't do anything..... My first one didn't do anything (I think), but my 2nd one must've done something, though I was already losing my plug and having some contractions when I had my 2nd! But I reckon it probably moved things along a bit more! 
the 2nd one was quite painful though! Whereas my first one was kinda uncomfortable but didn't really hurt! 

Hopefully things will get moving soon for you!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls . Hope ur all ok. Woke up with a headache I'm really tired , these early mornings r tiring me out lol . I've gotta go and buy baby milk today, so were gna go nice and early and get back x 
No signs at all! Ill be getting induced mark my words lol. !


----------



## loulabump

Aw donna at least the end is in sight! The thought that I might still have 4+ weeks left is really depressing lol x


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies,

Cant believe everyone is getting so close now!! Very exciting. I had my midwife appointment today, my blood pressure is creeping up and becoming a worry. I started off 120/70 it dipped down to around 110/70 in second tri and now is at 138/90. Midwife has said if it goes any higher I will be monitored at hospital and possibly induced at very latest 40w. I had blod tests done and there was a trace of protein in my urine but it was very low at 24 which under 300 she said they dont worry about and everything else looked good so they could rule out pre-e. Is anyone else having any problems with blood pressure? Ughh this has not been a fun pregnancy that is for sure...just want to meet my lil boy now.

Hope you ladies are all well (as could be at this stage)...and hopefuly the next sweep works for you Donna :winkwink:


----------



## donnarobinson

I've decided I might not have the next sweep :/ I don't no. I don't think its gna work anyway x


----------



## HappyHome

Well u can change ur mind right up to your appointment so dont worry just yet.


----------



## wavescrash

A sweep is only considered a fail if labor doesn't start within 48 hours. I don't recall completely but I don't think I had much spotting until 12+ hours after my sweep last pregnancy. Had my sweep on a Tuesday, delivered that Friday.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sweep never worked for me at all but then nothing did, until they induced me by AROM lol, however once I get to 40 weeks, if favorable and if they will consider it then I might try again this time. 

I am thinking St Patrick's day for our baby lol, so 20 days and he/she will be here. That's not forever is it?? Feels like it some days lol xx

I have a midwife appointment for tomorrow but only 39 weeks then so they won't do sweep then I 
don't think! Consultant only at that stage I believe xx


----------



## Bexter81

I got told by midwife no sweeps no nothing until 41 weeks :-( im not too concerned about going over just dont want to be induced again. Donna I have been panicking so much about leaving my little man but I ended up in hospital this weeken due to being severely dehydrated after being sick and he was fine with his dad. I cried every time I spoke to him but he handled it really well xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Same here Bexter, my midwife also said they don't offer sweeps until 41 weeks!! 

She also said she wouldn't normally see me until 41 weeks, but since my last appointment I wasn't quite 38 weeks yet she said she'd see me at 40 weeks... I was confused, cause in my notes the guideline says 38 weeks, then 40 then 41 and 42 (if necessary). :shrug: 
Anyway I'm seeing her thursday next week, 39+6 so I won't be getting a sweep just yet! Kinda hoping I won't need one anyway, cause I'm getting some period like cramps at times, so hoping they are getting my cervix ready....


----------



## waiting4damon

Midwife appt tomorrow am; hoping for a detailed cervical check: position, station, effacement and dilation...OB only told me the dilation last week...


I keep wondering whether I can come in for a sweep or have one tomorrow--I would like to try to go into labor before this looming c section date to attempt a trial of labor, but I was honestly too scared to admit that to my OB! 

But right now, I sure wish they would give me a chance at VBAC!!! (i have been having lots of painful BH this time which I never had any BH with my daughter and baby is head down and not sunny side up like my daughter was). I might be crazy but I feel like I might have a chance to avoid repeat section if they just sweep me!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Can't believe I'm due 2moz! Not tha it makes any difference cuz he won't be coming lol.. Got midwife 2moz , yeh my midwife said she wudnt sweep me until 41 weeks , but has no choice but to do one 2moz as my consultnt wrote it in my notes.. I think I will have the other sweep after all. What harm can it do, even if it does nothing lol .. I just can't wait to have him here now. No signs at all!! Apart from the pressure, no cramps. No show ! Nothing !! X


----------



## BaniVani

:flower:
Hope I'm find you all well! Still no signs here but *pressure*-and lots of it. Some of you are mentioning the same symptoms. Getting lots of l*ightening crotch*...while sitting! Used to get them only when standing. Baby is really heavy and low. Had some* slight back ache* here and there and losing fluids during the day. 

Doctor's visit manana_Can't wait to hear what he has to say:happydance:


A friend brought over a bassinet that I can borrow. I'm here looking at it and really starting to feel reality!:blue:


----------



## JessesGirl29

Is anyone else having pregnancy insomnia? I just can't sleep the past two nights :shrug: tonight couldn't sleep until after midnight and then up at 4:30am. It's 530am here and I have to get 'up' for my MW appointment at 730. It's zapping my energy during the day when I still have a lot to do....:sleep:


----------



## mummy2o

Find it very strange you ladies aren't getting sweeps before 40 weeks. I'm in the UK and getting a sweep at 38 and 39 weeks. Then again I have the most idiotic consultant in the world who wants this baby out by 40 weeks. I doubt sweeps will work though, as they didn't with DS, so not holding my breath.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hi! Not been on here for ages but due on Sunday. Sweep booked for 8 days over when I'll be 41 weeks. My mw also said she wouldn't bother before 41 weeks as they don't tend to get things started. Hope she comes before that but my boy was 2 weeks late so I'm expecting the same. No signs yet, baby head was 2/5 palpable at last app so moving the right way. Good luck everyone, not long now!


----------



## HappyHome

It's really weird to think I'd be due Sunday too! 

I am exhausted. I totally admit it. E X H A U S T E D. 
It's not Jessica but running after MK, she's far too into what Jessica is doing! I hope the novelty wears off soon. I haven't been for a pee on my own in 2 weeks! She only turned 2 at the end of January so isn't even able to go to pre-school yet which I think would really help right now.


----------



## wannabubba#4

I had my 39+5 week appointment today with music and she wanted to plan my induction date!!! NO!! I have over two weeks till overdue, and not even then by my dates! 

She has said I can have a sweep next week at 40+5 although they tend to not do them until 41 weeks she says it is close enough. Although she did say she is not convinced they even work, our anything for that matter! She will want to book my induction then. I so do not want that, she said if I don't book now I may have problems getting in lol! Sounds good to me! I do not want to go in! Haha. 

Why can they not accept that some babies need longer than the 42* weeks or that their dates can be wrong?? 


Good luck Ella hope you go into labor soon xxx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies,

Our darling daughter, Charlotte Mary, arrived into the world on Tuesday 25 February at 6:54pm, weighing 7lbs 1oz! 

She is our entire world and more! We are so in love and besotted with her :cloud9:

xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Baby Charlotte :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Jonesbaby!! Can't believe how many babies have been born already!! 
Can't wait for mine now!! - nothing going on though! He was quiet this morning, but finally picked up a little around 11 am (got up at 7ish).
My auntie keeps telling me how everyone in our family is always late, it really annoys me, I'm like: yes I know! Stop rubbing it in!! Let me have some small hope that he might come early or on time, or not TOO late!! :dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

She's gorgeous jonesbaby :) x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Jonesbaby she is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations! 


I found out today at the midwife that I'm Strep B +. Feeling pretty gutted. They assured me if I wanted a home birth could still have one but what I didn't know is now if my waters break and I don't go I'm to labour immediately I have to make my way to the hospital to be induced :cry:
Induction is the one thing I want to avoid so that I can try to go natural. Just not having a good day right now :cry: plus I googled and saw things like the baby getting sepsis and meningitis if the Strep B did effect him. Ughhhhhh body why?


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations Jonesbaby...so beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## wavescrash

I'm so jealous of those of you who can walk to bring on labor. I feel like it's pointless for me to even try with babe being breech still lol. I hate just sitting around waiting for my c-section date to get here. I wish there was something I could be doing to encourage her to start her journey into this world. Even if it wasn't working, I'd still feel like I'm actually doing something lol.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats on the birth of Charlotte Jones she is beautiful!!

Jessesgirl sorry about the strep B hun. If you do have a home birth still, do they just not bother with IV antibiotics? Good that you still have the choice I am just curious xx

xxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats on the birth of Charlotte Jones she is beautiful!!
> 
> Jessesgirl sorry about the strep B hun. If you do have a home birth still, do they just not bother with IV antibiotics? Good that you still have the choice I am just curious xx
> 
> xxx

No they still give it in IV, you can just order it as a prescription and pick it up and call them when you are in labour and they give it to you. It's still necessary, they just have the ability to give it themselves.


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Oh congrats jonesbaby she is just perfect! :)


----------



## wavescrash

I almost feel like I have back labor but she's facing my back so I'm not sure how that's even possible. I've just had the same feelings when I went into labor with Hannah in my lower back but she may just be lying on a nerve. She's been very active most of today so it's totally possible she shifted onto something. I've been having a lot of BH today but that's not totally new lol. I've been having lots of different pains and cramps though and my bump keeps getting hard but not necessarily associated with a cramp or pain, just goes rock solid but doesn't feel like my usual BH. It's been going on the last few hours but I have no idea if it could be breech labor because I can't sit here and time contractions or anything like that... or if it's just end-of-pregnancy nonsense just to drive me crazier than I already am lol.


----------



## waiting4damon

38 week appt: posterior cervix, soft, 50% effaced, 1 cm dilated
Wish this little lady baby would just put me into labor! 

My repeated mantra:

I love you baby; please try to come on your own before the c section date!


----------



## wannabubba#4

waiting4damon said:


> 38 week appt: posterior cervix, soft, 50% effaced, 1 cm dilated
> Wish this little lady baby would just put me into labor!
> 
> My repeated mantra:
> 
> I love you baby; please try to come on your own before the c section date!

Hope you get your chance to try for vaginal delivery hun! Come on baby xxx if not it is so close, one more week xxx



wavescrash said:


> I almost feel like I have back labor but she's facing my back so I'm not sure how that's even possible. I've just had the same feelings when I went into labor with Hannah in my lower back but she may just be lying on a nerve. She's been very active most of today so it's totally possible she shifted onto something. I've been having a lot of BH today but that's not totally new lol. I've been having lots of different pains and cramps though and my bump keeps getting hard but not necessarily associated with a cramp or pain, just goes rock solid but doesn't feel like my usual BH. It's been going on the last few hours but I have no idea if it could be
> breech labor because I can't sit here and time contractions or anything like that... or if it's just end-of-pregnancy nonsense just to drive me crazier than I already am lol.

My bump spends more time being solid than not these days but not increasing in intensity or regularity, so I expect just BH that are doing nothing at all! Maybe your baby wants to come in Feb instead lol, keep an eye on things and maybe get checked out if the cramps/ pains continue hun xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls ! Hope ur all. Well its my due date that ill see come and go lol ! X 

Least ino ill have my baby by this time next week x


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Morning girls ! Hope ur all. Well its my due date that ill see come and go lol ! X
> 
> Least ino ill have my baby by this time next week x


Happy due date!! :) You're the first to actually reach your duedate in this group I think! (even if it's still technically February :winkwink:) But like you said, at least you know you'll have your baby by this time next week :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh :) thanks hun! 

Cj has decided he wanted to get up at 4.50 this mornign ! Just wen he was doing so well :( and I sat on the edge of his bed and broke it ! I sat and sobbed ! 

Spoke 2 my midwife and she's coming here to do my sweep 2moz x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Happy due date Donna! Must be a day for sobbing! I have been crying all morning :'(
Stupid hormones and stupid midwife talking about induction yday. Did not realize how upset I am /was by the whole process last time! 

And I am still not even late! That it's the crazy bit, baby technically not'due' for another week going by LMP and ovulation dates, shame the midwifes won't even consider I am right! 

Maybe your sweep tomorrow will kick things off Donna, I have one booked for next Wednesday, won'twork though! 

Xx 

How are you Ella? Feeling better today? Headache gone? Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you donna. Well techinally I'm not due until monday, and I'm pretty sure that's right from my ovulation tests etc.. I would kind of like to be left to go over a bit longer to see if he wil come but I'm almost certain he won't , x


----------



## Eltjuh

Donna, can't you get an induction booked for when you're 43 weeks (by their dates)??? That'll give you another 3 weeks!!! That way at least you're booked in should you need it..... cause I read that they told you you might not be able to get in otherwise.... 
When we went to antenatal classes with Lucas we got told that you are allowed to stay pregnant until 43 weeks (or however long you want really) if everything is going well, you and baby are healthy etc. 

Headache is still here, sort of... it's less but it's still niggling - not enough to take anything though. Wondering now whether it might be my blood pressure or something.... Don't have any blood pressure equipment at home though, could pop into my doctors surgery and take it there, they've got a machine in their waiting room.


----------



## BaniVani

JessesGirl29 said:


> J
> 
> 
> I found out today at the midwife that I'm Strep B +. Feeling pretty gutted.

Sorry to hear that ;0( but my doctor-prior to me taking the test, spoke about taking the antibiotics if I had it and seemed not too worried. Said it was common, and if I would have been positive, it would not be a dangerous situation. Now, if he said it just to calm my nerves, he did a great job. However, he has always been very honest and blunt about any dangers in my pregnancy. 
Everything will go well, you'll see. With all the advancement in healthcare, you will be fine honey ;0) 


~~~~~~~~~So What About Me?

Getting Induced tomorrow at 6pm! Yikes! Saw my doctor today and he basically gave me some options on induction dates. I've always been against getting induced, but I must admit I didn't think twice when he said I could get induced. We live close to the hospital but when there's traffic, it's bad. Then there's the limited time my husband and I have here in the states before returning to Italy, so it's going to be the best. Most importantly, the baby is just ready to come out. I am HUGE, tired, and can't wait to see him any longer ;0) ;0) 

Been trying to be strong for tomorrow but last night, before taking my ritual bath, *I cried so hard like a baby* for a few seconds. I was thinking about my mom who passed away when I was 17 due to cancer I've had her in my thoughts a lot this past month and knowing she's not here made me sad. I think it was just a cry that I needed to get out!:cry::thumbup: I felt weak after crying and thought, Oh no, will this make me feel weak tomorrow--will I cry throughout labor?! 

If anything the little cry I had has made me feel much, much better and stronger. 

The beautiful miracle of this baby is that more than likely, he will be born Friday, on my mother's birth date and also my Wedding Anniversary! I planned my wedding two years ago to fall on my mom's birth date, but I swear not the baby's birth! ;0) Just so happens that he may come on the 28th. 

I'm ready for this baby to get here and will keep you all posted Friday night! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww ban vani big hugs 2u! My mom passed away when I was 21 and I new I'd have to have babies without her one day! I believe she's watching down tho and sees them everyday!
Good luck 4 ur induction! 

Yeh I could ask 4 a later induction ella, but I don't want chad getting any bigger ! Lmao x


----------



## LaDY

JessesGirl29 said:


> Jonesbaby she is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> I found out today at the midwife that I'm Strep B +. Feeling pretty gutted. They assured me if I wanted a home birth could still have one but what I didn't know is now if my waters break and I don't go I'm to labour immediately I have to make my way to the hospital to be induced :cry:
> Induction is the one thing I want to avoid so that I can try to go natural. Just not having a good day right now :cry: plus I googled and saw things like the baby getting sepsis and meningitis if the Strep B did effect him. Ughhhhhh body why?

Hey hun...im sorry to hear you have got strep b...if it is any reassurance I had strep b with my first pregnancy...my waters broke and when I got to the hospital that is when they realised I was strep b. I had anti-biotics and my little monkey was just fine...So please don't worry...your baby will be just fine xxx 

Good luck banivani! How exciting! xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck for the induction banivani, lovely that baby will come on your mums birthday! 

Ella, when they push me to book induction at my next appointment then I will agree to a date but at 43 weeks only, with monitoring in between time of they want out. Just felt yesterday at only 38/39 weeks was too early to be considering induction dates! It is as if they have already decided my body won't do it and has kind of knocked my confidence and made me feel broken :(

My CMU will not deliver anyone over 42 weeks and they do not encourage home birth either. As far as I am aware they cannot refuse to attend me but I may have a lot of opposition to it and I am tired and cannot be bothered with the confrontation! 

Hubby has got a job on tomorrow that is four hours away so 8 hour round trip, without including the time needed to drop off or pick up once he gets there lol, so maybe tomorrow baby will come. Always when you least expect it lmao . or least want it to haha xx

Ella maybe go get your bp checked hun, just in case it is related to your head ache xx take care xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I was strep b pos w my first! No big deal! Just some antibiotics!


----------



## wavescrash

UGH... okay so I have HSV II and have for like 5 years now. I haven't had an outbreak or recurrence in over 3-4 years so I honestly tend to forget I even have it. Normally during pregnancy you take a once-daily preventative medication to prevent a recurrence during delivery so you don't pass it on to the baby. However I have to have a c-section anyway so I never reminded my OB about it (you start taking it during the 3rd trimester.)

I think I'm having a recurrence right now, probably from the hormones of pregnancy or something. No idea but it's really uncomfortable and miserable but I'm not 100% certain that's what it is. I see my OB tomorrow afternoon so I can always ask her then but I think I'm going to lose my mind with the itching and discomfort today.

Then again, I had some contractions last night along with a constant backache for hours and hours. If I have more contractions today, I was going to head to L&D since baby's breech, I don't want to ignore it all for too long so let's hope something happens so I don't have to wait until tomorrow lol.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Thank you for the kind words everyone, I'm feeling better today and ready to let it go and just give myself over to whatever happens, induction or not. I'll do what u have to do :thumbup:

Happy Due Date Donna!!! Hope you get a nap today. 

I think it's normal for everyone to have a good cry, it's an exhausting time and I. The end, you just want everything to be okay but you have no control over some things. :hugs:

Banvani that is so lovely about your Mom's memory, wedding and all the dates lining up. :cloud9: I wish you the best of luck and a smooth labour and induction. You've got this!

I've gone full force on trying to evict this baby. I've been drinking Raspberry Leaf tea for a couple weeks, starting Evening Primrose Oil orally and vaginally yesterday (on midwife advice), we've been going to a giant dog park every day and taking a huge walk, I bounce on my ball. The only thing I can't do is the sex. It's become such an emotional issue for me and I'd not seem to 'do' it for OH and most attempts end up with me crying thinking about how if I can't get him off now, what will it be like with my post baby body? Oh hormones...,


----------



## Eltjuh

donnarobinson said:


> Aww ban vani big hugs 2u! My mom passed away when I was 21 and I new I'd have to have babies without her one day! I believe she's watching down tho and sees them everyday!
> Good luck 4 ur induction!
> 
> 
> Yeh I could ask 4 a later induction ella, but I don't want chad getting any bigger ! Lmao x

I meant the other Donna :winkwink:


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol sorry my mistake ha! That's what I get for not reading right ! 
So I'm still here lol ! X 
No signs. Midwife will be here at some point tomoz to give me my sweep !
X


----------



## Eltjuh

not your fault, I should've specified what Donna :winkwink:

Baby was very quiet yesterday, started moving again after I'd laid down for a while.... Tonight he's doing the opposite! Ever since dinner, about 4 hours ago he's been moving non stop and every time he does it hurts!! Hopefully that's doing something! Guess it's better he's really active than being very quiet! :haha:


----------



## waiting4damon

I don't have much to say other than: I want to hold my baby girl right now!!!

For a couple of days I thought I might have a chance to go into labor on my own before my c section scheduled for next Friday; but today I am feeling infinitely discouraged. No BH at all yet today; feeling bitter.


----------



## waiting4damon

And...we still haven't picked a name for this lady baby! :wacko:

Names in contention:
1. Katerina Grayce "Kat"
2. Grayce Joanna
3. Evelyn Grayce "Eve"
4. Anna Grayce

Any thoughts? :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

waiting4damon said:


> And...we still haven't picked a name for this lady baby! :wacko:
> 
> Names in contention:
> 1. Katerina Grayce "Kat"
> 2. Grayce Joanna
> 3. Evelyn Grayce "Eve"
> 4. Anna Grayce
> 
> Any thoughts? :hugs:

I like #3 the best :)


Forgive me ladies but I'm freaking out. Maybe for nothing but maybe for a legitimate reason this time lol. I went to the bathroom and my pantyliner was wet all the way through my underwear and it wasn't yellow-tinted like it has been (because apparently I'm peeing myself like crazy lately lol.) Didn't really get a smell from it (sweet or urine-like) but changed my liner and underwear and am currently waiting to see if it soaks through again. Anyway, when I would wipe I would get bright red blood on the toilet paper. It wasn't a lot, just a little spot (smaller than a dime) but it was there each time I wiped. I'm feeling crampy but that could be nerves. I'm shaking like a leaf but again, could be nerves. I asked my cousin and a friend their opinion - my cousin had 2 breech babies and said her OB always asked her if she had any blood at the end because it was a sign labor could be on the way. My friend said with her recent labor, she woke up and thought her water had broke because her underwear and shorts were wet and she had some spotting and it turned out, her water had broken. My cousin said she's also heard of people having blood/spotting when their water breaks. It may very well be nothing but I'm still freaking out at the possibility that it could be "time." I've also realized she's barely moved all afternoon/evening but it could be that I just wasn't paying attention to notice when she did move. I mean, obviously I hope this is actually something and I'm not going crazy but at the same time, if it IS something... I'm going to freak out because as much as I said I hoped it would happen today, yesterday, right now... I'm still in a bit of shock that we're going to have another baby lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls ! 

Happy due date donna.. 
I'm officially overdue :/ uno tho I'm not really fussed , going overe doesn't bother me to much! It never did with cj, ino they'll come when there ready and I haven't got long to wait ! People ask me what I'm doing to get him out. Truth is nothing really . What's the point ! Lol x 
Nothing to report here. Lol we dtd last night did nothing at all as always ha! Midwife is coming at some point today! What time I have no idea. Cj slept better last night,I made his nap shorter again yday so I'm assuming that's the key! 

I like number 3 best aswell ! Keep up informed waves! :) 
I stil actuli can't believe I'm having another baby! Lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Donna! Still feel I have three weeks to go x

Last day of February!! At last !! Hurry up March, I want my baby lol. At least I know I won't carry on until April I suppose lol.

Amanda, hope you are okay hun, I would definitely be going to get checked too if bleeding, even slightly, with breech baby xxx good luck hun xx

Waiting4 I love Grace and Evelyn or Eve, but all your choices are lovely! It is so hard, we do not have a girls name if this bump is pink either lol! On fact I was thinking about all our chosen options last night and have gone off most of them lol


----------



## HappyHome

Baby Charlotte is a stunner! Congratulations.


----------



## MrsPhez

wavescrash said:


> waiting4damon said:
> 
> 
> And...we still haven't picked a name for this lady baby! :wacko:
> 
> Names in contention:
> 1. Katerina Grayce "Kat"
> 2. Grayce Joanna
> 3. Evelyn Grayce "Eve"
> 4. Anna Grayce
> 
> Any thoughts? :hugs:
> 
> I like #3 the best :)
> 
> 
> Forgive me ladies but I'm freaking out. Maybe for nothing but maybe for a legitimate reason this time lol. I went to the bathroom and my pantyliner was wet all the way through my underwear and it wasn't yellow-tinted like it has been (because apparently I'm peeing myself like crazy lately lol.) Didn't really get a smell from it (sweet or urine-like) but changed my liner and underwear and am currently waiting to see if it soaks through again. Anyway, when I would wipe I would get bright red blood on the toilet paper. It wasn't a lot, just a little spot (smaller than a dime) but it was there each time I wiped. I'm feeling crampy but that could be nerves. I'm shaking like a leaf but again, could be nerves. I asked my cousin and a friend their opinion - my cousin had 2 breech babies and said her OB always asked her if she had any blood at the end because it was a sign labor could be on the way. My friend said with her recent labor, she woke up and thought her water had broke because her underwear and shorts were wet and she had some spotting and it turned out, her water had broken. My cousin said she's also heard of people having blood/spotting when their water breaks. It may very well be nothing but I'm still freaking out at the possibility that it could be "time." I've also realized she's barely moved all afternoon/evening but it could be that I just wasn't paying attention to notice when she did move. I mean, obviously I hope this is actually something and I'm not going crazy but at the same time, if it IS something... I'm going to freak out because as much as I said I hoped it would happen today, yesterday, right now... I'm still in a bit of shock that we're going to have another baby lol.Click to expand...

Sounds to me like baby is on the way! With my first I had a slow leak of waters for about 12 hours leading up to contractions (confirmed when I got to hosp, I took a pad with me as well). Can't remember when I had the bloody "show" now but certainly sounds promising! Eeek!


----------



## autumn_leaves

waiting4damon said:


> And...we still haven't picked a name for this lady baby! :wacko:
> 
> Names in contention:
> 1. Katerina Grayce "Kat"
> 2. Grayce Joanna
> 3. Evelyn Grayce "Eve"
> 4. Anna Grayce
> 
> Any thoughts? :hugs:

#1!


----------



## donnarobinson

So had my sweep, she said she's done a good sweep, my cervix is forward but not effaced at all or dialted she can fit a finger tip in and she sed she felt the membranes an gid a good stretch and sweep. She said if nothing happens I can have another sweep sunday but I'm not going to. She said induction should work quickly monday .. So basically nothing has changed since my sweep monday! How encouraging lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Donna, my sweeps were unsuccessful last time too. But Monday is so close now hun, you will have Chad on Monday yay!! Makes me question ( just a little lol ) my wait it out decision haha! I really am thinking I could be the last to deliver in the March group lmao, even the ladies due at the end seem to have been given days for sections and inductions before my 42/43 week' overdue' date lol!!

Oh well what will be well be, I suppose.

Feel good today, managed to get out to the park with my youngest son for nearly an hour. My DD came too, done the lifting in/out of the swing and the pushing etc, and we needed to take a towel to dry everything first lol. Bonus though, it never rained whilst we were out and the public toilets were open lol. 

Nearly March!! 

Lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you hun, you have more patience then me , I could wait that long lol .. I no this sweep won't work either, ino I can't wait but I'm stil so upset about leaving cj can't imagine waving bye on monday knowing I could be in days :( x 

Aww glad u got out to the park hun x


----------



## loulabump

Ooh so exciting monday is so close! Went for what I had hoped would be last scan on my little miss today but omg uncooperative is not even the word. Gotta go back again in 2 weeks to be safe because even though the measurements she got she is sure were not totally accurate shes now plotted down a bit on her growth chart. Grrr im so sick of scans and appointments im hoping I go into labour before then lol


----------



## Eltjuh

Ooooh so exciting Donna!!! (Donna R :winkwink:) Not long now!! And you never know, this sweep might do something!! 

We took Lucas to a soft play this afternoon, I went in there once, but it was such hard work getting around, trying to crawl through holes in nets and getting up and down things :haha: Soft play is definitely not made for (heavily) pregnant women!! There was one area that Lucas went in, I couldn't even go in cause you had to go between 2 rolls and the gap was so small!! I don't even know whether I would've fit through there if I wasn't pregnant, but there was NO WAY I fit through there now! :haha: Luckily hubby and his brother were there, so they ran around with Lucas :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had a bad back ache 4 a few hours n pressure , but nothing more than usual really. No blood no show ! Nothing ! I'm actuli terrified of going into labour stil! X


----------



## Eltjuh

Anything more happening yet Donna???


----------



## waiting4damon

Has anyone had any severe mood swings near the onset of labor in past pregnancies? 

A couple of days ago I was a bit tearful; but tonight I broke down and sobbed hysterically for quite a while all because my husband had bathed the dog in the bathtub that I desperately wanted to soak in. 

And when I say hysterical, I mean shaking and loosing it sobbing; the only other time I have ever felt like I did tonight was when I first started taking birth control pills.

Has anyone else experienced this soon before labor?


----------



## JessesGirl29

Banvani I actually like all those names! 

I've been inserting an Evening Primrose Oil capsule vaginally and while it may be TMI I feel like inside my vagina is totally different :haha: I'm like, how is it heading this direction? Never had any reason to get Up There during pregnancy but boy is it different. Lol. 

I actually feel like it's making a major difference. I can feel baby's weight way more on my cervix and get lightning crotch where I feel like everything is stretching when I never did before. We'll see. :shrug:


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm still here ella ! Lol 

Pains died of . I'm just sat with cj enjoying morning cuddles and a hot chocolate stil upset I've gota leave him x


----------



## donnarobinson

I've just stood up and felt all wet went toilet and I've lost some of my plug its not bloody tho so not my show x


----------



## Eltjuh

waiting4damon said:


> Has anyone had any severe mood swings near the onset of labor in past pregnancies?
> 
> A couple of days ago I was a bit tearful; but tonight I broke down and sobbed hysterically for quite a while all because my husband had bathed the dog in the bathtub that I desperately wanted to soak in.
> 
> And when I say hysterical, I mean shaking and loosing it sobbing; the only other time I have ever felt like I did tonight was when I first started taking birth control pills.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this soon before labor?

I didn't really have any mood swings last pregnancy, but apparently it's pretty bad this time!! :dohh: 
I do remember crying every day after my duedate that I wanted my little boy!!! :cry: But I think that was just cause I was so set on him being the one baby in our family that wasn't gonna be late - but he came at 41+6....:dohh:

I've been having some weird crying spells this time, but I think they might be just linked to being tired... the other day I was laying down on the sofa and just started crying and I didn't even know why!!! Hubby wasn't there, which was a good thing cause when he's all sweet I get worse :haha: 
And my 3 yr old didn't even really notice, or he just didn't have a clue what was going on haha.

Not sure whether mood swings can be a sign of labour being close though! Sorry!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Well hopefully you'll start losing more soon Donna, so you don't have to go for your induction on monday!!! Good luck, I'll be stalking :winkwink:


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

congrats to all the mommas who had their babies ... didnt have internet for a while ...

im still here still pregnant doc decided to re-do my NST as we failed on Monday ... next appt this Monday will then decide on a POA ... feeling very uncomfortable lately ... 

take care mommas will pop in on Monday with an update

Good luck to all getting induced ...


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Ugh the baby blues have begun :*(.... It got really bad last night.... Hopefully it sorts itself soon!


----------



## LaDY

Aww Nikki, I'm sorry to hear this :hugs: have you got a lot of support and someone to talk to? How are you feeling overall after the section? X


----------



## JessesGirl29

Update us soon blessedbaby.

Ugh Nikki you just went through some crazy rough experiences, NICU, a sick baby and the hormone changes after birth. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Find someone you can talk to and cry it out. Be easy on yourself.....:flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur ok nikki. I'm not looking 4ward to baby blues x


----------



## geekiemama

Wow sorry ladies! Gone a whole month geez. I was hunkering down, prepping for the baby and surviving the last month of my degree program.

Nikki, I'm sending you good mojo! Hang in there and take it easy.

I'm anticipating baby blues soon, but right now I'm enjoying being a new mom. Son was born healthy with no complications on the 28th at 1:23pm and weighed 7lbs 2oz! He's beautiful. Had to do an epidural, couldn't take the pain after 3 days worth of labor (much of which was very intense). I don't feel weak or ashamed tho. I really tried hard and everything went well. My baby boy practically slid out, he was so eager to be born!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrts hun :) I'm having back pains again but won't lead to nothing x x


----------



## geekiemama

Thanks Donna! Oh man, when the contractions started it was the worst back labor. Totally immobilized from the pain. I was dilating so slowly too...


----------



## Eltjuh

geekiemama said:


> Wow sorry ladies! Gone a whole month geez. I was hunkering down, prepping for the baby and surviving the last month of my degree program.
> 
> Nikki, I'm sending you good mojo! Hang in there and take it easy.
> 
> I'm anticipating baby blues soon, but right now I'm enjoying being a new mom. Son was born healthy with no complications on the 28th at 1:23pm and weighed 7lbs 2oz! He's beautiful. Had to do an epidural, couldn't take the pain after 3 days worth of labor (much of which was very intense). I don't feel weak or ashamed tho. I really tried hard and everything went well. My baby boy practically slid out, he was so eager to be born!

Ahw congrats!!! What's his name??? 

I so can't wait to hold my little boy!! He feels really low tonight and am having lots of cramps in my bum and we got some fish & chips earlier and when we were waiting for that I felt lots of pressure in my hips. Hope it's doing something and baby won't be too much longer! 
I personally reckon he'll be here by 41 weeks, so the 14th! Just hope he times it right, being born on a friday afternoon/night would be nice so hubby has 2 days off after.....


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats geekie on your son, hope you are recovering well and settling in well with baby.

Nikki Hope you are okay hun, you really have had a rough time hugs xx

Donna you getting excited for Monday? 

Ella, any further cramps? 

Blessedbaby good luck hun hope things happen soon xx

So no March babies yet? Who will be the first one ? Xx donnar I think! Only fair since your due date was one of the first hun lol xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

No, nothing much happening, had a few more period like cramps in my back like I've had before... think they're just baby's position.... 
I'm not expecting him to come before his duedate, but hope he won't take too long after! 

Yeah I wonder who's gonna be the first March baby!! Donna might be first if no one gives birth tomorrow! Considering she's being induced on monday!


----------



## azure girl

We had our shower today, baby got so many gifts, I just know he will be spoiled! Now to wash and sort everything! We are so excited to meet him!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all ok. I was having a few pains in the night but nothing much , they died down! I'm so tired , cj been sleeping well but I can't been awake since 4am , I've got a pounding headache . Were having morning cuddles and a hot chocolate! Dreading leaving him 2moz I really am ! I just no he's going to miss me plus I've worked so hard on his routine to get him sleeping better & ino its going to be messed up! 

I am excited and can't wait to meet him but I'm stil really scared ! Like really scared! Ino he's got to come out tho. I hope he's born tomoz . I was inducded on the sunday with cj and he wasn't born until the next day I'm hoping this time its quicker I wna be in and out ! Its mad to think this could be my last day without him here! 

Techinally he isn't due until 2moz by my dates! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sounds like you will have a baby on your due date then Donna <3 if everything goes well, you can ask for 6 hour discharge and get straight home to cj afterwards xx just make sure they induce you early!! With Dawson, I could not get a bed until late afternoon, was induced at 4 pm and then be sure he was born at half six, they told Mr they would not release me at midnight. I was in no position to fight either, IF I go in this time, big IF I am demanding I get induced early so I can leave and go home from delivery. :) xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh I really hope they induce me early and hope it only takes the one pessary, that's all it took with cj! 
I'm hoping I can leave after the 6 hours, just hope I don't hemorage or chad hasn't pooed in my cuz they have to monitor them for 12 hours then I think! 

I've got to ring at half 8 in the morning to make sure they've got a bed for me x


----------



## LisK

waiting4damon said:


> Has anyone had any severe mood swings near the onset of labor in past pregnancies?
> 
> A couple of days ago I was a bit tearful; but tonight I broke down and sobbed hysterically for quite a while all because my husband had bathed the dog in the bathtub that I desperately wanted to soak in.
> 
> And when I say hysterical, I mean shaking and loosing it sobbing; the only other time I have ever felt like I did tonight was when I first started taking birth control pills.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this soon before labor?

That happened to me this time. Suddenly very emotional 1-2 days before labor. Hopefully it is a good sign for you!


----------



## HappyHome

Its my due date today lol 
Jessica is 3wks old tomorrow. 
I cant get into the doctors but reading my pill packet from before it says I can start taking them 21 days after birth, I dont know if to risk it or not. 
I'm no longer bf so that's not a factor. And my bp was fine last week when mw checked, no longer bleeding either, so I dont know what to do. 

Donna R u r so gonna b next to have a baby!


----------



## wavescrash

There's a girl in the FB group admitted to L&D and in labor right now. Not sure of her username on here though.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Donna R you might have your baby tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww.. It goes by so fast.. They grow quickly ! 

I'm excited but terrified & jus wna be in and out no1 nos jus how much I'm gna miss cj x x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck for tomorrow Donna, hope everything goes brilliantly and you are in and out nice and quickly, and back to cj xxxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun, can't believe 2nite is the last time I'll be putting him2 bed as a mommy of 1 ! I can't wait to meet chad tho. Lots of extra cuddles4 cj at bedtime. Poor litle mite doesn't no ill be leaving 2moz ! Breaking my heart, I can't believe how much its affecting me lol x


----------



## J_Lynn

*I cannot believe I'm a mom!* :cloud9:


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun! X


----------



## Bexter81

Good luck for tomorrow Donna only feels like yesterday we were worried our lines were not getting dark enough  my due date today and nothing :-( x


----------



## waiting4damon

Good luck tomorrow Donna R! <3 I think this labor will be totally different! So exciting!

Congrats J Lynn! :)

Only 6 more sleeps until scheduled repeat c section; although I may chicken out and cancel and try to VBAC. The only thing preventing me from pushing the section back is work leave concerns; I have already used 6 out of 12 weeks. :(

There have been a few days where I thought I might go into labor before the section, but today baby girl seems perfectly comfortable.


----------



## LaDY

Good luck Donna for tomorrow!! Will be stalking this thread tomorrow so keep us all updated!! xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Congratulations J Lynn! 
She's gorgeous! More pictures!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur al ok. I've woke up feeling so sick. Probz nerves, just having a hot chocolate with cj, enjoying the snuggles, can't believe the next time I'm home ill bringing his brother back. 
I'm so nervous. Hope I can cope with 2 kids lol. Got to phone hospital inabit x


----------



## loulabump

Morning donna enjoy your cuddles and good luck with your inductiob you will do great x


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I bet the next hour until you ring the hospital (8.30 right???!) will drag on forever!! I always find it takes so long when you're nervous about something!! 

Hopefully they've got the space for you (as planned) and you'll be holding your baby boy soon!!! (I'd swap with you if I could :winkwink:)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck Donna, hope you get in early and everything goes perfectly! Yay!! Your getting your baby today!! Happy official due date too hun lol xxx

Think we are needing some more gorgeous baby pic girls, give us women waiting for babies something nice to look at xx remind us why we are doing this again lmao xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls! Just rung them I've got to be there for 9.30 :) x


----------



## Eltjuh

So exciting!!!! :happydance: Will be stalking - keep us up to date if/when you can :)


----------



## donnarobinson

I will do hun :) I really hope he's born today and not 2moz ! I was induced on the sunday morning with cj and he wasn't born until monday after noon at 3.30 ! X


----------



## Eltjuh

you never know, it's your 2nd baby this time so they say your body knows what to do. And your body might be more ready for it this time.... FX


----------



## HappyHome

All the very best of labour wishes for you Donna xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls, I've had the tablet inserted and a good sweep. She said she could have just broke my waters as my cervix is open but I would benefit from tablet as its stil long x


----------



## Eltjuh

Ohhh yay!! Hopefully it'll thin out quickly and they'll break your waters! Shouldn't take too long after breaking your waters!! 
Good luck!!!


----------



## loulabump

Soo exciting im beyond jealous hehe just had a really long walk to bnq and back to buy paint for bathroom got oh doing that this afternoon and tomorrow then new floor to lay on wednesday so I suppose good job she seems to be staying put at least til we are done with the bathroom. Cant help but be irritated tho, no amount of walking or cleaning or bouncing on gym ball is doing a thing not even a damn bh grrrr! Lol xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Donna you are going to rock your labour! Fast and easy labour vibes! :dust:


----------



## Eltjuh

My hubby is painting the hill under our tree with the monkey in baby's room as we speak! So now that's done, baby is allowed to come !! :haha:


Hope you're doing alright Donna!! Hopefully you'll be holding Chad soon and you can go home soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I too am bouncing, walking as much as I can with my crutches and really went for it at aquanatal but not much happening! 
I had bend over in pain back ache whilst in the pool, and serious strong BH, so much so that everyone noticed and went ooh labour? Contractions? The midwife was quite excited too lol, but the back pain stopped by the time I was out the pool, and the BH stopped being uncomfortable by the time I got home :( then started bouncing on my ball and only managed to make my spd sore lol!! A midwife turned up about 2 pm to check something in my birth kit lol, got the impression that my aquanatal midwife mentioned me because she asked me how my class had went that morning lol and how I was feeling! Lol 

Disappointed is not strong enough lol!!! Nothing happening now apart from the fact I can barely shuffle from room to room with my sore pelvis haha. 

Hope you are snuggling Chad now Donna xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

had my last OB visit until I have my 6 week check up ... having a c-section done on Wed at 8am ... my BP is high and Im showing signs of pre-e as I picked up 4kg in the last week ... have to go to hospital to be admitted tomorrow and did various tests today ...

All the best Donna ... 

Right now Im ok and not nervous yet LOL

Moms who had c-sections any tips for recovering faster and how long should I expect to stay at the hospital?


----------



## wavescrash

I'm not sure where you're located and it may vary by hospital but I'm in Ohio and the standard stay for a c-section is 4 days but I've heard of many instances where you can go home after 2 days if you show that you can get up and walk around and aren't in too much pain.

My c-section is Thursday and I'm hoping to stay the full 4 days as I won't have much help with my baby and 2 year old when we're discharged and you're not allowed to lift anything heavier than the baby for a couple weeks.

Good luck with your c/s!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was only 2cm last time I got checked, waitin4 a space on delievery to have my waters broke ! 

Its all back labour again! I think he's back to back I'm so scared its unreal, I don't wna do it ! :( x


----------



## HappyHome

Oh Donna, try not to be scared, being tense really won't help. Think of each pain as bringing you closer to your wonderful new son. Soon you will be holding him in your arms.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck blessedbaby and waves with c sections xx
Donna hope you get to delivery room soon, get your waters broken then have a quick progression xxx


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw Donna!! So sorry it's taking so long!! Was hoping you'd be holding him by now! :hugs: 
I agree with the other girls though, try to relax, it'll help you progress, but I know that's hard when you're scared or anxious! 
Hope you get some cuddles soon!!! :hugs:



AFM, had a cramp earlier which I honestly thought was a contraction, but nothing since... so I guess not! :dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

I've had an epidural was in to much pain x being checked at 2am x


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck Donna! Not much longer now :)


AFM - No idea what's going on in there but my bump is so sore today & she's very low. She's moving in the most painful ways possible and is apparently fascinated with continuously kicking my cervix and bladder. So happy to only have 2 more nights of this lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm fully dialted but he's back to back so gota wait an hour b4 I start puishing ! That's the bit I'm dreading the most x


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck. My last one was back to back (I knew she was but doctor never confirmed until after she was born) and I pushed her out no problem.


----------



## waiting4damon

Well, it appears that my 5 yr old DD has viral gastroenteritis! She has been sick with atrocious diarrhea today and yesterday; I am so worried that I am going to catch it! If I do get sick, there is no way I can have my c section Friday! I am freaking out with worry!!

I know that no one can control when they fall ill; but it could not be worse timing!! :(


----------



## waiting4damon

Good luck with the delivery Donna R!! <3 You can do it!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Well girls ! He's here !!! Born at 4.28 I think and weighjing 9lb 1 oz I'm sure she said . I'm tired !! But well and labour was so much easier ! 45 mins to push him out and didn't scream once !!! X


----------



## LaDY

Aww congratulations Donna!! And a big well done!!! Looking forward to seeing the pics and birth story!! xx


----------



## loulabump

Well done donna congratulations. So glad things went better for you this time x


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats Donna ... cant wait to see pics


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Donna, looking forward to seeing the little guy <3 well done mama, glad it all went well xx

Waiting4 hope you don't get ill hun, and hope your LO is better soon. Bad timing indeed! But could be worse it could be next week and you could have a new born and a poorly child. xx 

Me and hubby DTD last night and I had BH and lower back pain all night lol, started off five to ten mins apart, spreading out until thirty mins apart by about 5 am then nothing since, week still BH but not uncomfortable and back ache gone! 

Lmao silly body getting my hopes up again :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Donna!! So glad things were much easier for you this time!! 
Hope you're both doing well!! Looking forward to seeing a picture and reading a birth story! :)


----------



## HappyHome

Huge congratulations Donna. Hope you and baby are doing well :)


----------



## Bexter81

Congratulations donna looking forward to the pics xx


----------



## donnarobinson

My beautiful baby boy chad carlos matthew davies was born today at 4.29 am weighing 9lb 5oz :) 

He's amazing !

So labour I had the one pessary, I was 2 cms dialted , went to delievry and had my waters broken, I went from 2-10cm in 4hours I think maybe b4 tho as b4 I had my epi I needed to push bt was to scared . Lol 
Once I had my epi was bliss.. 
I had to wait an hour 4 him to turn and decend more then i
I pushed him out in 45 mins .. 
I didn't tear or cut ! Tiny graze! So happy . He's perfect ! And it really was easier x 
Thank u4 all ur support girls x
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140304-01535.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG-20140304-01540.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## loulabump

He is so gorgeous congratulations again xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw so cute!! Really nice to hear that it was easier for you!! 

I'm hoping mine will be easier this time aswell! haha
Still feel like it's ages away though!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww Donna! What a little cutie!!! :cloud9:
You did it! :happydance:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats hun, he is gorgeous! And the same weight as CJ? 
So glad you had an easier time, are you home now? What does his big brother think of him?

So excited for you xxx


----------



## waiting4damon

Congrats Donna! So awesome that it was an easier delivery! :)


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats donnnnnnna!


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Omg i love babies!


----------



## wannabubba#4

So who is next now lol? Waiting4 tomorrow? Or anyone today? 

Jessesgirl and Loulabump do you have a date for induction or section? 

I am going by my ovulation date, due tomorrow! Lol feel as if I have been'due' forever haha!! Why do some babies come spontaneously at 38 weeks and some wait to be evicted post 42??? So frustrating!!! Never mind all the ones who came even before 38 weeks, but would not wish a preemie on anyone :( xx


----------



## MrsPhez

I was due on Sunday but have nothing to cuddle yet....my son was 2 weeks late so was expecting it tbh. Was aiming to have a waterbirth with entenox but after watching OBEM on Monday I'm thinking I want another epi. Will go with the flow and see where it takes me. Sweep booked next Tuesday at 41+2


----------



## loulabump

Well my ds was born early at 37+5 but im getting the feeling evie isnt quite as eager to make her appearance. Other than some backache ive had no other pains or signs. Will be seeing consultant and midwife tomorrow but it will be same old same old at least til after my next scan at 39 weeks x


----------



## donnarobinson

Update chad was 9lb 1oz not 9lb 5oz , they told me 9lb 5oz bt his notes says 9lb 1oz , so he was less than cj . He's perfect ! He's got a slight toungue tie tho :( they've said see how it goes and if it needs cutting they wil do it but he's moving his toungue and taking his bottles altho it takes him a while to take them x 
Hope ur all well x


----------



## HappyHome

Funny that Donna, they did that with Jessicas weight. Told us 5lb6oz but notes said 5lb10oz. 
Boo for the tongue tie, never experienced it with my own children but I hear its really frustrating for both mum and baby, though I always think babies have so much to learn in those first few hours its not surprising they dont know how to latch or take a bottle.


----------



## Eltjuh

Can't believe I'm due in 2 days!! 2 days!!!!!! Not that he'll come anytime real soon though. Not expecting him before the end of next week at least! I know I said he'll be here by the 14th, but I doubt it now!
Managed to have sex last night, hoping that did something..... I didn't have any cramps after though, but I know sperm can soften the cervix, so hopefully that's happening now, eventhough it was already quite soft! 
I'll be going downtown with Lucas in a little while so will be doing some walking then! Hopefully that'll help too!! 


MrsPhez, as you probably know everyone labours differently and not everyone is like those women that were on OBEM on monday!! I really didn't enjoy watching it that much last monday cause they were both screaming bloody murder - and I was completely quiet when I gave birth to my son so I know there's no need for it, but then again, some people scream when they're in pain and others don't! So it's everyone's own choice or prerogative I guess :) 
Just don't think that because they screamed that means just gas & air is not enough! It is for some people and for others it isn't! 
I'd say see how you go, go in with an open mind.... if you need the epidural you can always still get it!! I loved being in the water, it was really nice and did take the edge off the pain a bit!


----------



## HappyHome

That's the annoying thing about OBEM. They pick the most interesting births to watch (its an entertainment show after all) I'd love them to air some of the peaceful/calm births.
I've given birth 3 times with no pain relief (not after a medal or anything) so when I watch some of them I get really stressed out that they scream and thrash around so much. Though it always makes me laugh how they pack that in when the epidural is mentioned. 
Maybe that's a harsh judgement from me but I wonder what type of eduction about labour they have and the pain relief options available to them. So that they are overly self aware due to the cameras being there?? I dont know.

hey-ho, I'll still watch this weeks and roll my eyes again no doubt lol


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm not due until Monday. Seeing the midwife Thursday but I'm pretty sure they don't like to do sweeps until 41 weeks. I'm not too worried about it but I'm pretty sure I'm going to go over. The only reason I'd want him now is because I know he'll be smaller :winkwink:
I keep joking that St.Patty's Day would be a great day to have a birthday because he'll always have a great party when he's older. :haha:
Or my Mom's birthday, which is March 20th. I think I have awhile to go yet.


----------



## wavescrash

wannabubba#4 said:


> So who is next now lol? Waiting4 tomorrow? Or anyone today?
> 
> Jessesgirl and Loulabump do you have a date for induction or section?
> 
> I am going by my ovulation date, due tomorrow! Lol feel as if I have been'due' forever haha!! Why do some babies come spontaneously at 38 weeks and some wait to be evicted post 42??? So frustrating!!! Never mind all the ones who came even before 38 weeks, but would not wish a preemie on anyone :( xx

I have a c-section tomorrow :)


----------



## Eltjuh

Yay Amanda!! Finally you'll get to have your little naughty girl out! I know you've been waiting for a while and bet you're so relieved you'll finally have her tomorrow!! :thumbup: 


I've got my 40 week appointment with the midwife tomorrow. She's already said they don't offer sweeps until 41 weeks so it's probably not gonna be anything much more interesting than normal! Just a confirmation of probably going overdue (as I'm actually 39+6 tomorrow, so I won't be overdue just yet! and there's still a TINY bit of hope :winkwink:)


----------



## wavescrash

:) thanks! Definitely ready for her to be here and very much ready to not be pregnant anymore. I'm gonna miss my bump but this was a painful pregnancy lol. I forget what my body looks like not pregnant and can't wait to wear all my normal clothes again especially since summer is coming. It still hasn't fully hit me yet though. I'm sure as I try to get some sleep tonight, I'll be hit with a full range of emotions lol.


----------



## waiting4damon

Good luck tomorrow waves; sounds like it has been tough on you! You little lady being such a little booger and staying breech! ;) I know the c section will go seamlessly; you must be so excited! I hope you can sleep tonight! :) <3 :hugs:

My repeat, scheduled c section is Friday at noon! I would be lying if I didn't confess my already mounting case of nerves; its tying my stomach in knots! :wacko:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry Amanda! I knew there was another baby due this week I was missing, good luck hun for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear all about it <3

I have seen my midwife, got a sweep, was 3 cm dilated cervix soft and stretchy but only 50% effaced but she says it is so soft it will go with a couple of proper contractions so to call them as soon asI feel anything lol. Head a bloody show too. Fingers crossed!! Never worked last pregnancy but I suppose you never know. Bishops score of 8 so very favorable, she says she could have easily broken my waters.

Appointment to see consultant on Monday about going post dates, and to arrange extra monitoring. Hope to not make that appointment ;)

Xx


----------



## LaDY

Looking forward to hearing all the birth announcements over the next few days!! 

Donna...did you come home on the same day little one was born? 

Has anybody still got things that they need to buy?? I still need extra bits in my hospital bag!! x


----------



## donnarobinson

That's great donna! I reckon ur gna have baby soon, yes hun I was home the same day! :) 

Good luck with the section waves x


----------



## wavescrash

waiting4damon said:


> Good luck tomorrow waves; sounds like it has been tough on you! You little lady being such a little booger and staying breech! ;) I know the c section will go seamlessly; you must be so excited! I hope you can sleep tonight! :) <3 :hugs:

Thanks! It's definitely been a rough pregnancy (though it could have been worse so I'm grateful for that) and I'm just ready to not be pregnant anymore lol. She really is! But that's okay, I've accepted it and would actually get angry if she decided to flip head down at the last minute lol.

I hope I can too! My 2 year old is going to my mom's tonight and then OH & I are doing some last minute shopping and super-cleaning the house & watching American Idol. I really hope I manage to get some sleep as I know it's my last chance to do so lol. But I'm sure anxiety and nerves will kick in and make it near impossible. Good luck to you on Friday!



wannabubba#4 said:


> Sorry Amanda! I knew there was another baby due this week I was missing, good luck hun for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear all about it <3

No worries :) There's so many of us, it's impossible to keep track. Good luck with the sweep working. It worked for me last pregnancy.



donnarobinson said:


> Good luck with the section waves x

Thanks. Hope you are all adjusting well!


----------



## wavescrash

Not that it's a huge deal but my hospital has this website blocked so in order to get on here, I have to disable wifi on my phone. Not sure how the weekend is going to go with the baby and visitors so I may not update here until after we're home Sunday/Monday. I'll update on FB and in the FB group though as I can do that on wifi easily.


----------



## LaDY

Good luck Waves...cant wait to hear the good news!! x


----------



## loulabump

Good luck waves x


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck today waves x x 

U had baby yet donna?x. :)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol not yet haha!! Did have crazy contractions last night, right on top of each other. Actually scared me to death, if that was false labor, how will I cope with the real thing??
I had extreme pain for hours, contractions immense pressure and backache that made me feel sick, but no regulatory to it. Hubby wanted to phone the midwife lol and set up the pool! Glad I never let him, by 3am all had settled again! Although, hubby is still convinced I am going to leave ittoo late when really in labour aand would have preferred to have set up just in case lol!!


Think I must have at least move on a few cm lol and maybe 75% effaced lol, baby has dropped too looking at my bump, I will be totally gutted now if I make 42 weeks lmao.

Officially due today from ovulation date! 

Hope everyone else it's doing good xxx


----------



## HappyHome

All the very best *waves* for your section, hope you and baby get home safe soon xx


----------



## HappyHome

Oh, and for those who couldn't wait for March a February Baby group has been started


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck on your section waves.

Got a sweep today yay. Which is good as I really can't walk anywhere. I want to just check something out with you girls though. Are you able to walk? Every time I walk I have so much pressure going down on me I feel like crying. I won't be able to cope with this for another 3 weeks! I didn't have this with DS and walked into the hospital last time no problems.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls. I stil can't actuli believe he's here! 
He's so perfect. Its strange tho cuz altho I cudnt wait 4 pregnancy to be over , I miss being pregnant already.. I miss my bump and the movements.. 

I said I wouldn't have no more, but I think I probally wil have one more but that won't be for about 5 years if I do.. ! I'm so happy and blessed for the 2 beautiful boys I have tho. Hope to keep in touch as we spent the last 9 months getting to no each other. Feel like were all friends now .. 
I have whatsapp if any1 does! X


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks everyone :) slept like garbage last night haha. Have to be at the hospital in 3 hours and have 5 hrs until surgery time!


----------



## Eltjuh

Good luck today Waves!! Can't wait to see that little girl of yours!!

I had my 40 week appointment today, nothing special. Booked for another appointment (incl. sweep) next week. And we'll also book a date for induction then if I need it! 
I feel like I've already given birth though, cause I've either cut or scratched myself down below, or got some sort of graze and it kills!!! :dohh: Midwife recommended putting sudocrem on it, so I'm gonna keep slapping that on there and also got a cup next to the toilet already so I can pour water down there when peeing - I shouldn't feel like that until after I've had my baby! :haha: :dohh: At least if I had had my baby I would have a reason to be sore down there! haha


----------



## wavescrash

Thank you! Me either hahah!


----------



## BaniVani

wavescrash said:


> Thank you! Me either hahah!


Sending you all the luck in the world! May things run smoothly for you both!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

Thank you <3


----------



## BaniVani

Richard Guglielmo Ricci came into this world this past Friday, February 28, just in time for our Wedding Anniversary & my mom's birthday-She is watching her grandson from above, I'm sure of this. ~ ~ 7 pounds & 12 ounces 20 inches long ~ ~

His middle name is my husband's grandfather's name and if you need pronunciation help--I DID
-->go here: https://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=guglielmo

What can I say? I am in love with Richard! Regardless of the sleepless nights & aches from my C-section, I can look at culpable Richard while he sleeps and get energized at a moment where I should be sleeping too! 

I was induced Thursday at around 9pm and in the early morning hours they noticed that the baby was having difficulties breathing with every contraction hence the C-section. Not anticipated but prepared for any type of labor. A nurse told me that when it comes down to the moment of birth, embrace every situation because it is still the birth of your child--that's what I did. I am now recovering at home--has been challenging but not anything I can't handle.
 



Attached Files:







Photo 234.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LaDY

Aww congratulations Banivani...he is absolutely adorable :cloud9: xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats again Drew and good luck Amanda xx

Glad your appointment went well Ella xx

xx


----------



## LaDY

Now everyone is giving birth this thread is getting quieter and quieter!! I beginning to feel left out! x


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't worry LaDy, we're still here!! :flower: 

It's been quiet on here since the FB group was started really, cause I know a lot of the girls on there don't go on bnb anymore, or at least don't post anything!


----------



## LaDY

Looks like I may have to open a facebook account!! How are you getting on eltjuh? Any signs of labour? Xx


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats bani! Hes perfect! :)


Goodlyck waves! ;)


----------



## waiting4damon

Congrats BaniVani! <3 sweet little man! :)

AFM, my repeat c section is scheduled for noon tomorrow. Scary as hell, but I am trying as hard as I can to focus on seeing my little lady #2. I am eager to see if she has hair, and how much she will weigh. Hope she is a healthy little sugar.


----------



## JessesGirl29

Waves good luck!!!! :flower:

Ban vani he's so beautiful!!! :cloud9: glad you got it on your day.

Me.....well I went to the midwife today. Baby is still not in my pelvis at all. Slightly disheartening but I knew through feeling where he is that he wasn't. His bum is always sticking out right near/between my ribs. He's determined to go nowhere fast and my midwife said we could talk sweeps next appointment. Apparently you get sent for an ultrasound at 41 + 3 to make sure there is still good fluid but I feel him move all the time so I don't feel worried. 

I bet I'll be last :winkwink:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I am still here too LAdy :) impatiently waiting! 

So who is over now? Ella congrats on due date! I am either 40+1 or 40+7 depending on ovulation date or scan date, so either way he/she is late lol!! 

At least it is probably days now and not weeks or months!

Good luck with c section waiting4, hope everything goes really well and your recovery is quick xxx

And yeah it has been quiet in here, seems about half of the March babies came in Feb, and are off to Feb born baby groups. 

Xx


----------



## Eltjuh

It's my duedate today!! Finally!!! 

No signs of baby yet though!! I've been telling Lucas to tell the baby to come out! :haha: Doesn't seem to be helping!! If this one is anything like Lucas he'll be another 13 days!! Really hope he'll be quicker, was kinda hoping something would start today (I guess it's still early!! (8.30am)) it just feels like it's gonna be another long wait!! And I'll bet you any money he's gonna wanna come at the most inconvenient time! - like I've mentioned before, we'd like him to come on a friday afternoon/evening or a weekend so hubby be at home without having to take any time off.... and we've got our new sofa coming next thursday, so he'll probably decide to wanna come show his face to the world just as they're delivering our new sofa! :winkwink:


----------



## wannabubba#4

I get Dawson to talk to the baby too and tell him/her to come out lol! So cute, he actually has a conversation with my bump, but usually ends in he says he might come, but he might not lol !! Haha xx


----------



## MrsPhez

I'm in the impatient group too, 5 days overdue. All too familiar after Dexter was 2 weeks late. Have no signs of imminent labour, bored.com


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy due date ella. ! I'm stil here checking in ! :) my milk has come intoday. Boobs are sore, I'm regretting not breastfeeding now. I wish I'd tried , I don't no if its to late. Now doubt he would latch with having bottles. Midwifes coming today to weigh him then decide what to do about his toungue tie, I don't think its affecting his feeding , and he's moving it fine, so think they'll leave it , I don't no tho. He's bein golden! He was unsettled last night so I swaddled him and he slept great, didn't wake til 8am , shame cj had me up at 6! Lol x


----------



## wavescrash

Making this quick because it's 5am and I am struggling to keep my eyes open.

Leah Katherine was born 3-6-14 at 12:46pm weighing 6lbs 3oz and was 19.2" long. She's been breast feeding really well which is a huge relief since I struggled to fb my last baby.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hunni ! Glad ur both well x


----------



## waiting4damon

congrats waves!!! <3


----------



## wavescrash

Hannah (my 2 year old) on the left, the day she was born & Leah on the right, today on the day she was born. I can't get over how absolutely identical they are...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies!


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww so gorgeous! Congrtz again hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

Wow MrsPhez.... you must be the only one, aside from Donna (F) to be overdue and still hanging around this group! 
Bet you can't wait for baby to come!!! 

I keep trying to think of ways to get this baby out, or wanting to google it and I'm like: I already know all the options! :dohh: Wish you could google when your baby will be born :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## MrsPhez

Haha Eltjuh. Yes I'm ready but I am also enjoying this time of peace and quiet, calm before the storm if you like. Kind of expected a long wait, not like the first pregnancy when I was a bit restless, it's a bit easier. But seeing Wavescrash's gorgeous girlie, I would love to meet ours now! Congrats Donna R and Wavescrash, gorgeous babies you made there! Will keep you posted if there are any developments x


----------



## waiting4damon

wavescrash--Leah's hair is so precious! Love that strawberry blonde. It is remarkable how similar they look! :) How did the c section go?
My repeat c section is today at noon--I have been so nervous!! I couldn't sleep at all!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Congratulations Wavescrash! I love her hair, what a beauty!!! :kiss:


----------



## LaDY

Congrats Waves! xx 

Wannabubba...it won't be long for you!! Make sure you keep checking in when baby arrives too...I've got a feeling il be waiting a while! xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Gd luck waiting4damon x


----------



## loulabump

Congratulations soooo beautiful xx


----------



## HappyHome

wavescrash said:


> Making this quick because it's 5am and I am struggling to keep my eyes open.
> 
> Leah Katherine was born 3-6-14 at 12:46pm weighing 6lbs 3oz and was 19.2" long. She's been breast feeding really well which is a huge relief since I struggled to fb my last baby.

Congratulations xx (Katherine is my dd3's middle name :) ) 

Good luck today Waiting, I know you have been nervous but that little baby will certainly be worth it all xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Reading back the 1st few comments I left, I cannot believe the pregnancys over and I have my baby :/ ! Its surreal like how did that happen. I can't believe how fast it went x 

Hope ur all ok girls, bumps and babies. 
I sat in all day yday waiting4 the midwife to come 4 her not to come so I've got to take chad to be weighed today, I was so weepy yday, cried a lot .. Ino its just the baby blues but they suck! Chad was so unsettled to and was feeding every2 hours. Cjs been awake since 6. Chads still sleeping 4 now x


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm feeling down today :( I hate baby blues.. Its hard work having a new born and a toddler x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry you are feeling down Donna, hope it passes quickly. And as for feeding, no it is not too late to try breast feeding if you wanted to give it a go! 

Congrats Amanda she is gorgeous, hope you are recovering well! 

Mrsphez , I was two weeks late last time too so really should have expected it this time, but got caught up in false hope and now just fed up waiting lol 

Good luck to all still waiting xxx


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah, same here! I was 13 days late last time so I was kind of expecting it, but you just can't help but hope can you?!

I'm getting impatient already and I'm only 1 (well, almost 2) day late!! :haha:
I think hubby is getting annoyed with me already for saying that baby has to come out all the time!! :haha: Earlier he was like: he'll come out when he's ready, obviously he isn't ready yet!! :dohh: And I'm like a toddler stamping my feet going: I WANT IT NOW!!! :rofl:


----------



## JessesGirl29

My OH says the same thing when I'm telling baby to come out and say hello. "He's not ready yet".
My favourite sayings to him right now:
"I'm scared too, but we'll get through this together"
"You need to get out of my ribs, there is only one way out and it's not up there"
"Come on your due date for Momma, my perfect little man" 
:blush:


----------



## Nikkilewis14

I got the babyblues very bad donna! Its been 3 weeks and im still very up n down and the fact that morgan nedds to be held constantly, reflux, gas, its been even more exhausting! I hope they pass soon!


----------



## Blessedbaby

:cloud9:

hi ladies

meet Scotlynn Arianna born 5 March 2014 at 10:20am via c-sec.

we are both doing wonderful and are at home ... she is a trooper and feeds well ... Im so inlove with her ...

btw the c-sec wasnt bad at all even the recovery is ok ... I was worried I wouldnt be able to do all I needed for my princess ... 

my son and DH cant get enough of her ... :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00070-20140309-1058.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 0









scotlynn.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats to all the mommies who had their babies ... I will logon on again in the week to read birth stories ... right now my princess wants to feed LOL


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats blessedbaby on your little girl! That's been a few yellow bumps turn pink in here, in fact all so far I think! Must mean mine is going to be blue, to even time up a bit I reckon lol!

Nothing happening here at all! Not even a pretend contraction last night! although I was so tired, so was glad of the good night sleep. I tried going to the park,, walking as much as possible, going up and down the stairs, DTD, swaying, sitting on my ball, bouncing on my ball, swaying my hips. Only ended up sore and exhausted! So fed up now! Another sweep booked for tomorrow! Probably stimulate another few nights of contractions but still no baby :( maybe I need to just do nothing!

Hope all mummies babies and bumps are doing okay xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Omg she's gorgeous hun!! :) congrtz, x 

Nikki there horrible aint they, I felt so down yday all I did was cry its so hard avin to keep cj happy and chad, but ino it wil get easier once I'm in a routine , I'm not good without one get so stressed , had a good night with chad tho x 
He slept well , he woke at 5.30 not again til 9.15 am & he's back sound asleep now x


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Blessedbaby!!! :happydance:

I just went for a 3 mile walk with hubby and Lucas. Hopefully that'll do something!! Getting some slight contractions now I'm sitting down, but I bet that's just gonna last for a little while and then go again!! 

When I asked Lucas earlier who is coming over today (his nanny & grandad) he said: baby tomorrow!! And then I said: who's coming over today though??? And he said: baby brother!! :haha: Hopefully he's psychic :winkwink:


----------



## MrsPhez

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats blessedbaby on your little girl! That's been a few yellow bumps turn pink in here, in fact all so far I think! Must mean mine is going to be blue, to even time up a bit I reckon lol!
> 
> Nothing happening here at all! Not even a pretend contraction last night! although I was so tired, so was glad of the good night sleep. I tried going to the park,, walking as much as possible, going up and down the stairs, DTD, swaying, sitting on my ball, bouncing on my ball, swaying my hips. Only ended up sore and exhausted! So fed up now! Another sweep booked for tomorrow! Probably stimulate another few nights of contractions but still no baby :( maybe I need to just do nothing!
> 
> Hope all mummies babies and bumps are doing okay xxx

Nothing here either! Also got busy yesterday and probably did too much really. I'm consigned to waiting another 7 days now and actually Dexter was such an easy baby I think the fact he was 14 days late was a good thing as he was so settled when he was born. Roll on Tuesday sweep, good luck tomorrow wannabuba!
Congrats blessedbaby, she's a little darling!


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations blessed baby...shes perfect :cloud9: xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Blessedbaby she looks like a little doll!!!! :kiss:
What a beautiful baby! I'm so glad the section went well.....

Donna and Nikki I hope the baby blues passes fast. I'm an emotional person and not looking forward to the baby blues at all. My whole family has decided they are coming up from March 23rd to the 28than d I'm already feeling worried about what a wreck I will be but they are so excited and my Mom even rebooked her dialysis in Ottawa for the week. It's sweet, but I feel nervous about being overwhelmed with them here. 

Hope you both are feeling better soon Mommas :hugs:


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats blessed, she's gorgeous! Congrats to all the other mummies that have had their little ones too, I'm bad at keeping up on here :( 

I've had just over a week of contractions 10 mins apart at night and as soon as I get up they go away, thankfully they aren't too painful and I can sleep through them, but it's making me angsty. I wish they'd progress to stronger ones and get this show on the road!

I had my 28+3 ob visit on wednesday and was 1cm dilated and 70% effaced so hopefully there'll be more progress this wed when I go to see her again, I can't take much more of the SPD making it excruciating to walk... especially as we live in a two story apartment, the stairs to go to bed every night do me in! I always thought if the stairs would be a pain it would be the breathlessness everyone else talks about. Nope being taller I haven't had that trouble, instead I have to crawl up them some nights lol, the things we do to bake our little bundles of joy for that bit longer but at 39 weeks I want him out :D


----------



## JessesGirl29

Majorly hormonal and emotional out of nowhere today. Spent hours and hours just sobbing or getting extremely angry over not much at all.... Still lying in bed sobbing. Broke out in zits. This is like PMS on crack. 
I've been even tempered for months now. 

My underwear has been getting wet through panty liners today but I'm not sure if it's anything or just sweat from all the crying :blush: (sorry tmi). Don't think my waters have gone, maybe just an increase in discharge? I think I would expect more if it was my waters.


----------



## Eltjuh

My panty liner was really wet yesterday aswell, but I think it was just increased discharge from walking, as we went for a long walk. Was fine and normal later on in the day.
And I slept with no pants on last night, as I've still got that little cut/graze on one of my inner labia, must've scratched myself! Luckily it doesn't hurt so much anymore! And the bed wasn't wet this morning so it won't have been my waters! 

Didn't sleep very well at all last night, keep either dreaming or half being asleep and half thinking about giving birth or going into labour!! And then woke up around 5 ish this morning, went to the toilet and then all I could think about again was going into labour and thinking about a few things that I wanted to get done! Never got back to sleep, so decided to get up at 6am and Lucas got up literally just after me, did him some breakfast and then finally found my nesting bug!! 
Moved a little unit from our bedroom to the nursery, tidied our bedroom, tidied up a cupboard that we literally couldn't open cause everything would fall out!! Then tidied the little extension out the back of our kitchen (which is where we keep a lot of crap, like decorating stuff and a spare bed etc. - it's like our garage! :winkwink:) Put some pictures up, cleaned up hubby's crap from decorating the other day! Managed to get a lot done - took me about 2.5 hours though!! And still got some normal household chores to do - like ironing, washing up and fixing a few items of clothing.... 

Hopefully that's what baby was waiting for! (me to get my nesting bug and get everything done) So that means he can start making his appearance later today!! :haha:


----------



## HappyHome

Had a massive increase in discharge not long before labour. Hopefully it's a good sign for you. 

It's really hard to believe but Jessica is 1month old today! 
Come on ladies, evict some more babies lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Wow 1 month already. Chads 1 week 2moz lol. Going so quickly . I really can't wait till I can get some sort of routine going I hate not having one x


----------



## HappyHome

That's what I've struggled with the most. 
How are you feeling today?


----------



## donnarobinson

Not to bad thanks hun u? 

Yeh I can't wait to get one going , its hard being al over the place. X


----------



## Eltjuh

OMG! Can't believe your LO is a month already!!! And Chad is almost a week already! It's gone really quickly!! 

I hope you're right Happyhome, about the discharge thing... Though I tend to have more discharge when I walk anyway, I guess it's the pressure pushing it out or it's easier to come out when you're upright! Though when I check my cervix there's quite a lot of milky discharge there aswell! 
Hope baby shows his face soon!!


----------



## HappyHome

I do miss being pregnant in a few ways, and its really sad to think that Jessica will be my last one. 
Child Benefit are on the ball though, got our first amended payment. Already spent the extra though. A tin of SMA is £9, add a couple of packs of nappies and its gone. Not that I expect the government to pay for my kids I just wonder what makes up their figure for the amount each child gets.

The whole labour watch just takes you right back to the TWW and drives you just as mad. I had milky discharge before the snotty goo started, its all so pleasant lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you. Yeh I miss being pregnant , I said I think I want another but I don't . I'm more than happy with my 2, I can't say never but I don't plan any more,, I've got to go an register chad 2moz. I'm phoning the midwife 2moz about getting his toungue tie cut I really think its affecting his feeding he just don't seem to take a bottle well. And ino cb don't go far at all x


----------



## HappyHome

Registering the birth seems such a big step, and you can tell people you changed the name just to annoy them lol
I always said after my eldest I wasnt having any more....oppps lol
Good luck with the tongue tie, as scary as it seems if it helps its worth doing xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah it does feel like the TWW all over again!! Checking the tissue every time you go to the toilet, symptom spotting like crazy!! 
I've just been doing some more stuff around the house - hoovering really KILLS my back!! And it feels like baby has dropped some more, he feels lower, so he's either dropped more or balled up more! He was already 3/5 engaged at my last 2 appointments, don't think they drop any more than that until you're in labour, right??!

Hope you can get the tongue tie sorted Donna! Sorry you (and he) will have to go through that though! My nephew had his cut and I don't think it was too bad!! 
I know I'm gonna have to take my boy for surgery once he's born, or a bit older... cause both Lucas and my husband had an inguinal hernia (where the bowel goes through a hole in the wall of their belly down into the ball sack...) So this one will probably have it aswell! We discovered Lucas' one when he was about a year old! It was horrible to see, I thought his testicles had swollen like crazy!! Luckily it was an easy surgery and it didn't take him long to recover :)


----------



## JessesGirl29

It's my due date today so I'm officially in my TWW :winkwink:
It's almost like an insane flashback to be checking your pantyliner, every little twinge makes you think 'is this it?'. I was TTC 9 months and definitely felt like I was insane the entire time: checking my boobs for veins, checking for IB, agonizing over every little thing. Feels strange to be back in to symptom spotting.

I can't believe Jessica is a month old already and Chad will be a week old soon. Crazy fast!


----------



## waiting4damon

Hey all. Checking in. Had my baby girl, Grayce Joanna on Friday March 7 via c section. She weighed 7 lb 2 oz and 20.5 inches. She has a head of dark hair and is an absolute angel. <3 Breastfeeding is going well and so far she is not at all fussy.


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations waitingfordamon!! So happy for you :hugs: xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Waiting: yaaaay!!!!!!!! :happydance: 
Pictures! Pictures!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well SHE has arrived! It's a girl! Omg, need to go buy pink lol.

No name yet! 8 lb 2oz 53 cm long, loads of dark hair!
From first contraction at 19:05 to baby at 20:48, waters went at 20:25 midwife arrived 20:30 then baby just after lol. She is beautiful and a booby monster already xxx

Picture to follow xxx

Congrats waiting4 hope you are feeling well xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz waiting :) x


----------



## donnarobinson

Wow !!! Big congrtz donna!! A baby girl !! :D !!! So happy4u ! Wa a speedy labour ! U did the right thing refusing induction! X


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Congrats to all the mommas! :)


----------



## LucyLake

Awwww congrats mamas! Just catching up and seeing that so many of you have delivered--NikkiLewis, Donna Robinson, what a fabulous month! :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls.. ! I'm knackrd chad had me up every2 hours in the night and cj was awake at 6 ! Joys of motherhood lol. Were going to get him registered today! He's 1 week old already x


----------



## Eltjuh

So many babies born already!!! And only 2 that were overdue - Donna & Donna!!! 

I'm so happy for you Donna, so glad she finally decided to show!! That 2nd sweep must've just pushed you over the edge!! :happydance:

Still quiet here, nothing happening - not even losing little bits of plug... :nope: Bummer!! Hopefully now that you've had your baby it's gonna be my turn Donna F! :winkwink:
If Logan doesn't make an appearance before thursday I'll have a sweep then and my induction booked. And if he doesn't show or start making his way before friday afternoon my parents won't be able to visit and meet him until the first weekend of April!! Cause they're going on their yearly ski-holiday the weekend after this one. And since they live in Holland it's like a 5 hr drive for them and a ride on the ferry, so they can't just come over for the day.... So they'll have to know in advance!


----------



## donnarobinson

I was going to say tha I was the only one to have an over due babe the other day , now donna joined me lol. 
Aww hopefulli won't be long now ella. Hope he comes in time 4 ur parents to meet him x I didn't lose any plug until the day after my 2nd sweep. So it was the day b4 I was induced x


----------



## Eltjuh

With Lucas I didn't lose any plug until 3 days after my first sweep (the day of my 2nd sweep) and started contractions on the same day... but he wasn't born until 3 days later! (very slow early labour, which I reckon happened cause he had his hand on his face, so it was probably harder for him to descend properly)

Feeling really down about it today... just wanna know when it's gonna happen... or just have it happen already! :dohh: 4 days overdue is enough! :haha:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks ladies!

Ella hope your sweep start things off for you and your parents get to come see Logan sooner xx

So on cloud nine today, will be tired later, could not sleep last night for looking at her, and prodding her to make sure she was okay haha xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa I didn't sleep either wen chad was born or cj infact it hits u don't it .. X so all the team yellows were girls :) wasn't thye ! X


----------



## MrsPhez

wannabubba#4 said:


> Well SHE has arrived! It's a girl! Omg, need to go buy pink lol.
> 
> No name yet! 8 lb 2oz 53 cm long, loads of dark hair!
> From first contraction at 19:05 to baby at 20:48, waters went at 20:25 midwife arrived 20:30 then baby just after lol. She is beautiful and a booby monster already xxx
> 
> Picture to follow xxx
> 
> Congrats waiting4 hope you are feeling well xx


Congratulations wannabubba! You must be thrilled! I'm now 9 days overdue, sweep later. Don't want induction either. Enjoy your precious little girl!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks messphez hope your sweep does something hun. I would like to say that mine did as had sweep at 10 am went I bro labour at 7 pm but then my bishop score was 9, which means high possibility of going into spontaneous labour, so maybe I was just ready.

I lost plug at time of sweep Ella but then at half 7 last night after a few contractions, I began to bleed and knew it was time to fill up the pool. Was no jelly like substance in it, do not recall any of that going this time. 

Good luck those still waiting xxx


----------



## HappyHome

Huge congratulations on your little ladies xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Wonder if you would've gone into labour without that sweep yesterday! 

Having a lazy day today, don't feel like doing anything at all! Went for a walk to Asda earlier though cause I needed to get some nappies for Lucas - ofcourse this Asda is small and crap and didn't have ANY Little Angels nappies, apart from size 4 which is too small! (cause it only goes upto 15kg and he's 15kg already) and their pull-ups were the same, also only size 4. I don't like pampers or huggies - plus they're more expensive!! So ended up getting some Asda Smart price ones... hoping they're ok! Luckily he only wears 2 nappies a day usually, as he's potty trained and only wears a nappy when going to bed.
Still annoyed about it though! :dohh:
Still gotta do my ironing that I was gonna do yesterday aswell and do the washing up, but having a hard time motivating myself!!


----------



## Eltjuh

MrsPhez said:


> wannabubba#4 said:
> 
> 
> Well SHE has arrived! It's a girl! Omg, need to go buy pink lol.
> 
> No name yet! 8 lb 2oz 53 cm long, loads of dark hair!
> From first contraction at 19:05 to baby at 20:48, waters went at 20:25 midwife arrived 20:30 then baby just after lol. She is beautiful and a booby monster already xxx
> 
> Picture to follow xxx
> 
> Congrats waiting4 hope you are feeling well xx
> 
> 
> Congratulations wannabubba! You must be thrilled! I'm now 9 days overdue, sweep later. Don't want induction either. Enjoy your precious little girl!Click to expand...

Bet you're fed up aswell!! I've only done 4 days overdue now and I've already had enough of waiting... guess partially cause I know it can still be a while! :dohh:

Hopefully your LO will make an appearance soon!!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on the new LO's :cloud9:

my sweet girl came march 2, at 9:52pm. 7 lbs 3 oz and 19 1/2 inches. named her Sophia Lynn and she is sweet as she can be. bunches of dark hair and bfing very well <3


----------



## Kelstar82

Congrats :) I'm 4 days over now :( x scheduled for sweep Thursday... Anyone had one before? And does it hurt? X


----------



## donnarobinson

It hurt me a little the 1st time bt nt the 2nd jus uncomfy x


----------



## Eltjuh

Kelstar82 said:


> Congrats :) I'm 4 days over now :( x scheduled for sweep Thursday... Anyone had one before? And does it hurt? X

Same here!! Are you getting fed up yet?? I was feeling really down about it today. Doing a bit better now! 

I had 2 sweeps with my last pregnancy... the first one was uncomfortable and the 2nd one hurt! I was already having contractions and losing my plug when I had my 2nd one though and she really went for it! So that probably didn't help!


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies I have not been on here in a while... Congrats to the ladies who have all had their babies. I wont name all as there a few now :winkwink:
Hopefully for the rest of us it wont be much longer! 

Just wanted to give quick update, this morning my waters went so I should have max in my arms within the next few days. I have rung my MW and i am seeing her this afternoon to check heartbeat of max to make sure he is not distressed. Then i have 24 hours for things to get moving or i will be induced. Starting to get crampy and pains through my back....so hoping i do not have back labour like last time.

Wish me luck xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Wannabubba a girl!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
That is so exciting!!! I bet you are running on adrenaline. How exciting to have a little girl, good luck to anyone trying god ate her later in life with all those big brothers :winkwink:

Still nada here, midwife on Thursday and hopefully get a stretch and sweep.


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations wannabubba!! xx


----------



## LaDY

Eltjuh said:


> Kelstar82 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats :) I'm 4 days over now :( x scheduled for sweep Thursday... Anyone had one before? And does it hurt? X
> 
> Same here!! Are you getting fed up yet?? I was feeling really down about it today. Doing a bit better now!
> 
> I had 2 sweeps with my last pregnancy... the first one was uncomfortable and the 2nd one hurt! I was already having contractions and losing my plug when I had my 2nd one though and she really went for it! So that probably didn't help!Click to expand...

I had a sweep with my first...no pain at all just uncomfortable...I think maybe it depends on your midwife xx


----------



## azure girl

Hey ladies! Hope things are great for you! AFM, I measured 4 weeks behind today, the OB wants an ultrasound to check fluid and growth (he wanted it by tomorrow, but our schedule doesn't work with their schedule tomorrow, so Thursday it is) and be sure he is doing ok. I dunno what we will find, hopefully a perfectly normal baby with plenty of fluid


----------



## Kelstar82

Thanks girls ... Yes I'm getting really impatient :/ day 5 today and just getting more anxious by the day ... Let's hope today's the day getting lots of niggly pains which can only be described as period cramps but there's no pattern or increase in pain and because it's my first child I'm Pretty clueless as to what it all starts off like, just really want to meet our little boy or girl now. Good luck everyone and Eltjuh hope it's soon xxxx


----------



## LaDY

azure girl...hope the ultrasound goes well xx


----------



## blessedmomma

azure girl- hope the u/s goes really good!

avas- yay! hope its a lovely birth <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls.. Hope ur all well baby chad slept great again! Only waking twice in the night , proud of my gorgeous boy. Will be getting him weighed tomoz .. We've got an appointmnet for monday to get his toungue cut :( ! Ill cry ino I will x


----------



## Eltjuh

Sweep today!! FINALLY!! Feels like the past week took forever! 
Getting a little nervous about my sweep though, not sure why, cause I've had them with Lucas so I know what's gonna happen..... 

Please keep your fingers crossed for me that it'll do something!!! :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck ella! :) hope it works for u hun, won't be long and little man will be here! I've just brought chad down he was asleep upstairs with his daddy , he's stil asleep now. X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Good luck Azures

Hope your swoop does something today Ella xx come on Logan , time to come out xx

Donna well done on Chad sleeping so well! I was literally feeding Abi all night, she is asleep now but I want to get up to toddy for midwife coming! How crazy is that??? Haha know it but stool going to do it! Think I am still running on adrenaline lol

xxx


----------



## loulabump

Good luck with your sweep, really hope it gets things moving for you xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa donna, you do run on adreline 4 a while don't u.. 
Is that her name abi?? That's a gorgeous name ! :) bet u stil can't believe uve had a baby girl ! Post some pics when u can I'd love 2 see her x


----------



## HappyHome

Ella hunny, I have a feeling that this sweep will be the start of it, you'll have your baby within the next 48hrs!
Jessica seems to be settling into a 1am/5am routine, though with dd3 falling ill yesterday it could shatter that if Jessica catches it.


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw thank you Happyhome!! :flower:

Really hope so! Just before my duedate me and my hubby went to go get some fish & chips and I said to him: I reckon 41 weeks!! And last week when it was my duedate I said to hubby: ok today is the day for baby!! And he said: No, next weekend!!
So I really hope our gut feelings are/were right! (there's also been a few family members that guessed tomorrow and it would be the most convenient day for us aswell!) 

I had a look online earlier to see how likely it is that a sweep will work with a 2nd baby, and they seem to do pretty well! So fingers crossed!!!! :shrug:


----------



## donnarobinson

Really hope it happens for u this weekend ella. 

Aww well done jessica :) I'm dreading cj getting ill and giivng it chad.. 

Chad seems to be staying awake more in the day now. He's just lay happily in his moses basket, he keeps nodding off but waking again, I feel guilty I can't hold him all day long like I did with cj but also no its a good thing , 
He's so perfect , I questioned whether I could cope with 2 wen he was 1st born but it seems like he's always been here now and I love him so much! X


----------



## Eltjuh

Well....... Looks like my waters have gone!! 
Went to the toilet before going to the midwife, went to kneel down to give Lucas a cuddle (as I was leaving him at home with SIL cause I was gonna have a sweep, didn't wanna bring him for that!) and felt something wet coming out.... like I was peeing myself, but I'd just been to the toilet. As I got up I felt more coming out, so I went to the toilet, wiped and had a little smell of my pad (yeah, I know!! :dohh:) didn't really smell like pee..... So off I went to the midwife. When I got there I went to the toilet and my pad (normal bodyform period pad) was soaked!!! 
I told the midwife my suspicions and she looked at the pad (which I had kept just in case) and she said it looks the right colour and it seems like it probably was my waters! So I didn't have my sweep and will have to wait for contractions to start now! If nothing has started by 8am tomorrow I have to ring delivery suite...... 

Pad wasn't soaked when I got back home, but it was wet and smelled sweet.... Wearing a maternity pad now..... 
I'm still a little weary of getting too excited, but yeah, fingers crossed contractions start soon!! Looks like I might be having my baby today or tomorrow after all!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww exciting ella!!! Good luck !! Hope he comes along very soon! ! He must no how much u want him this weekend lol x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Back from the midwife! I woke up with period cramping and lower back cramping so that was exciting bc it's my first symptom at all.....she checked me and I'm already 1-2 which is awesome.....she couldn't do the stretch and sweep bc his head wasn't low enough they worry about cord prolapse. Got home and had some bloody show (probably from the exam). At home bent over my ball because she wants the back on the other side and I'm having pains coming and going mostly in my back :( don't want back labour! After talking induction I'll take any labour I can get though....


Ella good luck!!!!! That is so exciting!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Eltjuh

Just cause you get pains/contractions in your back doesn't necessarily mean baby is back to back.... My son wasn't back to back (as far as I'm aware) but I had all my contractions in my back.... Think I might prefer that to in the front - had a few proper tightenings in my belly this time (BHs) and they weren't very nice! Not that my back pains were nice, but hey! 
Either way it's gonna hurt I guess, so just go with it as best you can! :thumbup:

Nothing yet here.... other than constant leaking, feeling like I'm on my period where you can feel it dripping out!! It's a horrible feeling!!


----------



## MrsPhez

Eltjuh said:


> Just cause you get pains/contractions in your back doesn't necessarily mean baby is back to back.... My son wasn't back to back (as far as I'm aware) but I had all my contractions in my back.... Think I might prefer that to in the front - had a few proper tightenings in my belly this time (BHs) and they weren't very nice! Not that my back pains were nice, but hey!
> Either way it's gonna hurt I guess, so just go with it as best you can! :thumbup:
> 
> Nothing yet here.... other than constant leaking, feeling like I'm on my period where you can feel it dripping out!! It's a horrible feeling!!

Very exciting! You are so close to the end! My sweep hasn't had the same effect apart from losing some plug, feeling a bit down. Sweep 2 tomorrow. 2nd babies aren't supposed to do this!!! She's active though so that's the main thing.....Good luck E


----------



## Kelstar82

Hey girls had my sweep at 2.30 so fingers crossed and if nothing happens I'm booked in for induction next wed :) Eltjuh how exciting hope baby is here soon xxxx


----------



## Eltjuh

MrsPhez said:


> Eltjuh said:
> 
> 
> Just cause you get pains/contractions in your back doesn't necessarily mean baby is back to back.... My son wasn't back to back (as far as I'm aware) but I had all my contractions in my back.... Think I might prefer that to in the front - had a few proper tightenings in my belly this time (BHs) and they weren't very nice! Not that my back pains were nice, but hey!
> Either way it's gonna hurt I guess, so just go with it as best you can! :thumbup:
> 
> Nothing yet here.... other than constant leaking, feeling like I'm on my period where you can feel it dripping out!! It's a horrible feeling!!
> 
> Very exciting! You are so close to the end! My sweep hasn't had the same effect apart from losing some plug, feeling a bit down. Sweep 2 tomorrow. 2nd babies aren't supposed to do this!!! She's active though so that's the main thing.....Good luck EClick to expand...

I never did have my sweep in the end.... Was supposed to have my first one today, but as my waters broke before I went to see the midwife she obviously didn't see the need to do one and didn't wanna do an internal cause of risk of infection


----------



## JessesGirl29

Back pain still going on in waves, not close enough to time and I can still walk and talk through them so hoping they keep up. Just went for last minute groceries with OH and now we're getting all the last minute things done and then going to settle in for an afternoon/evening of Netflix and napping to try to prepare. Still spotting just from my cervix check.....so weird to see blood after so many months of nada. 
Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sounds like things are getting started for a few of you ladies. Good luck!


----------



## azure girl

Had our ultrasound today, things look good. His head and abdomen are ahead and his legs are behind by two weeks, poor kid is going to be so funny looking! The tech says he is a fiesty baby, very reactive. The fluid levels look good, she couldn't get a good picture of my cervix because my bladder wasn't full enough, but I felt like I had to pee! I think this little guy just is so low I can't fill it very much anymore. His weight is estimated at 6 lb 14 oz. But now my abdomen is sore from her digging the probe around, ugh...


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, my contractions have started..... they started earlier tonight (first one was around 6pm ish) but they were few and far in between..... Around 8pm they started coming a little more often, but still irregular, some much stronger and longer than others.... 
They seem to be a bit more steady now, though I've only just started timing, as we thought we'd try to go to bed and get some sleep.... but I just got up as I wasn't sleeping anyway..... 
So I'm up and keeping an eye on things, hopefully things will go fast now!


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies just quickly popping in to let you know that yesterday morning max was delivered via emergency c section....i was induced the day my waters broke as there was meconium in waters. I got to 7 cm and would not progress further then started showing signs of developing toxemia. There was no more mucking about i was rushed into theatre. Definately not the birth i wanted but glad he is here and we both safe. Max weighed in at 9 pd 2 so a big healthy boy! Breastfeeding going really well. I will come back when i am not so tired to update birth story. Here he is


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Ava's mum!!! 


AFM, I'm having contractions now... between 3 and 5 minutes apart, lasting about 30-45 seconds each.... so still kind of irregular! Not sure whether there is anything I can do to make them more regular or how regular they should be..... 
I guess I'm just gonna try to hold out at home as long as possible!! 
Hubby is asleep at the moment... I was in bed aswell but couldn't sleep anyway so I got up...... I'm tired though! Feeling sleepy....


----------



## azure girl

Eltjuh, sounds promising, my OB wants contractions to be 5 minutes apart and lasting one minute for two hours before I go in, but since this is your second, I would probably call after an hour if you get to that point.


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz avas mom he's gorgeous! :) 

And ella I hope he's now here chick x


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks ladies and congrats on the new babies ... Donna to think you thought your yellow bump would turn blue and now you also have a little princess


----------



## loulabump

Being induced 930am tomorrow after this mornings growth scan showed her tummy measurements slowed down xx


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck! My LO's tummy measurements were like 3 weeks behind (I had a growth scan 2 weeks before my c-section) and she didn't grow much from then until my c/s and she was born small but healthy. She was 6lbs 3oz and 19.2" long. Has no health issues and feeds pretty well. So hopefully you have a similar situation, just a small baby but otherwise totally normal/healthy :)


----------



## loulabump

Thanks waves! I think her tummy is measuring 37+4 so it really isn't that far behind imo. I think they are mostly worried because in all my scans up until 37 weeks her tummy was always measuring ahead and for it to have dropped suddenly is worrying as well as the drop in fluid level. That has me confused too though, how could my waters have decreased so much in only 2 weeks without my noticing? Surely there is only one way out and I haven't been any wetter than usual? Maybe silly question mind you my head is feeling crazy right now! xx


----------



## loulabump

I just realised I didn't mention the decreased fluid in this thread lol so yeah reduced tummy growth and fluid volume decreased from 12 to 7 in two weeks xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats avasmum Max is gorgeous

Anyone know how to reduce pic size, won't let me upload my pics as says file too big?? 

Abi is doing great, breast feeding on demand and we managed to get some sleep last n night so bonus. Her cord came off today, which seems really early but her wee belly button looks fab so not concerned. she was weighed yday and was down to 7lb8 so 7% so no worries there. And we have her photo shoot booked for Sunday, yay excited about that 

Good luck Ella hope your baby comes soon xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

here is a quick pic of Abi , be back later to update more but missy has woken up and hungry lolxxx
 



Attached Files:







100_3478.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## donnarobinson

She's gorgeous donna!! X


----------



## HappyHome

Aww she's a beauty. Jessica's cord clampyy2k thingy came off on day 4! Frightened the life out of me!

Ella - can I say told ya so yet? lol good luck hun xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Chads came off on day 7 , :) 
He got weighed today he's 9lb 8.5oz so he's gained 7.5oz in a week :) x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Well my contractions didn't stop and Wesley James was born this afternoon at 12:08 weighing 8'5. Labour was way more intense and crazy than I ever though possible but somehow I made it off of laughing gas (gas and air) and being in the tub with Jesse spraying hot water on my back through it all. 
I had back labour the entire time.....really painful. Pushing was the worst!!!! I said I wouldn't do it anymore and pleaded for it to end. :blush:

I had a very bad tear At the last minute from the back of his head coming first. They said it's an unusual tear up the front to my urethra had to have an OB sew me up, which was also terrible. I don't think I'll ever do that again, but I'm proud I did it off of gas and air alone. I'm in the hospital for 24 hrs due to needing a catheter. 

I'm so in love with my little blonde ginger baby, only a baby could make that worth it :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: can't stop staring at him. I'm a Mom!!!!:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## loulabump

Congratulations and well done hes gorgeous xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrts jessesgirl!! He's beautiful!! & u soon 4get the pain of labour chick. I had an horrendous 1st labour and swore never again! And ment it lol. Now look at me ! 

Welcome to motherhood hun ! :)


----------



## loulabump

Setting off for my induction in about 90 mins... had about 4 hours sleep all night. Sooo nervous. Any news ella? Anyone else gone into labour overnight or have induction dates? So many babies born already I cant think who is left hehe xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Loulabump, you'll be holding ur baby b4 uno it !! X. I've been wondering about ella to , she defo would of had baby by now , :) as she was going to be induced yday morning if he wasn't here! Can't wait 4 the news x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Good luck Loula!,!!,:flower:


----------



## loulabump

Thanks girls just got settled into my bed and waiting for someone to tell me how we get started! Xx


----------



## MrsPhez

Unless baby comes today I'll be joining you with an induction booked for tomorrow, 14 days overdue with my second baby. Never expected this tbh with it being my second but D was 14 days late although I wasn't induced that time. Had Bishops Score of 6 at yesterday's second sweep. Hoping to go straight to water breaking without need for pessary. Fingers crossed!


----------



## loulabump

Oh mrsphez thats exciting you must be so relieved after going so overdue. Afm ive had my first tablet now 6 hours to kill. Waiting on some food then gonna go for a walk..had a few period type pains but they seem to have gone away for now. Hope I dont need too many xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats jessesgirl, he is gorgeous and you done so well! I said never again after baby one too lol xx

Good luck Loulabump hope everything goes really well today.

Good luck for tomorrow Mrsphez you will be holding your baby so soon now, going over is so frustrating but the end is truly in sight now for sure xx

And yeah, looking forward to hearing all about Ella's little Logan xx


----------



## loulabump

One tablet was all it took for her to get to my waters... got fuzzy faced on the gas and air while she did it my oh was peeing himself laughing at me I just couldnt stop gigglIng lol...still hurt like f tho!!! Got 2 hours for contractions to start on their own before they start me on drip xx


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks for induction updates LouLaBelle. The end is in sight for us both, good luck hun


----------



## Eltjuh

Introducing Logan, born 15/3/14 @ 04.05am weighing 3600 grams/ 7lbs 15oz :cloud9:
He looks just like his big brother Lucas!! Spitting image, it's amazing!! 

Will update a full birth story later, but just got home from hospital and need to go to bed! haha
 



Attached Files:







WP_20140314_001.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









WP_20140315_006.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









WP_20140315_030.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









WP_20140315_032.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats Eltjuh!!

Hello ladies! Water broke this morning, just chillin' now waiting for something to happen. :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz ella he's gorgeous well done chick xxxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Congrats Ella and good luck Mrs.JJ and Phez and Loula!! 

Back at home recovering, peed after the catheter came out and had my first poop :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## loulabump

Congrats ella he is beautiful! We welcomed evie grace into the world at 1211am 16th march..6 hours after having my waters broken. She was 6lb 9oz and I am so in love I cant stop staring at her. Will add a photo just not sure how atm lol xx


----------



## loulabump

https://i60.tinypic.com/1415cw7.jpg


----------



## donnarobinson

Well done loulabump.. 
Congrtz chick. I can't see the pic, maybe cuz I'm on my phone , I bet she's just gorgeous tho ill look on my tablet shortly . X


----------



## MrsPhez

loulabump said:


> https://i60.tinypic.com/1415cw7.jpg

Massive congratulations! He's a cutie! Sounds like the induction went well. 2 hrs till we leave the house, aaaggghh!


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Loulabump!! And anyone else who had their little babies!! I'm sure I've missed some - So I'm gonna have look back now to see who was born when and if I miss anyone out please let me know and I'll add you to the list!!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh and here's my birth story for anyone that wants to read it:

Waters broke at 10.45 on thursday (13/3). No contractions at first, they started slowly around 10pm that day. Me and hubby had gone to bed around 9pm so we could try and get some sleep before anything started, as we knew it was gonna happen soon cause I was told to ring the hospital at 8am on friday 14/3 if nothing had started yet. I got back up out of the bed around 11pm cause I was getting contractions and couldn't sleep anyway! By about 1am I woke hubby up and he came downstairs with me. Around 4am we told my MIL to come over cause the contractions were about 4 minutes apart and lasting about a minute each. Managed to stay at home until about 6am.
When we got to the hospital the contractions basically stopped, I had some, but hardly any at all. So they kept saying walk around and see what happens, we'll reassess around 11am. 11am came and went and nothing had happened yet, they said they were gonna get me going with prostin - pessary to get the cervix to do what it needs to! In the end they didn't insert the prostin until 3pm!!! It hurt like a b*tch, as they had to reach round baby's head and put the tablet/pessary behind the cervix, which was still quite long and not much dilated, so god knows what the first contractions I'd been through at home had been doing!! We sat around bouncing on the ball, walking around the hospital a billion times all day!! We got told to wait 6 hours, bouncing and walking to try and get things started and if nothing had happened 6 hrs later they would put me on a drip. I had some irregular contractions, but nothing seemed to be happening at all for hours! By 8pm we double checked what the plan was for induction again, as we thought they might try another dose of prostin, which is what we got told at first! Hubby went to the shop to get some food and drinks and by that time I started getting contractions again, pretty strong and about 4 minutes apart. By 11pm the contractions started to be about 2 minutes apart and we got taken to delivery suite. They were gonna start me on the drip, but I didn't need that in the end!! Contractions were HORRIBLE, I can't remember being in SO much pain with Lucas and they kept asking if I had pressure in my bum but I couldn't really tell, it just HURT!! I was only using gas & air and by about 2.45 the midwife was going to examine me again. She tried doing that but it hurt so much that I kept telling her to stop, as she had to reach round baby's head. She asked whether I wanted an epidural and I gave in, I was like: I didn't want this, but it's hurting to much, I kept crying that I couldn't do it anymore and I didn't wanna do it! So they got the anesthesist in to explain about the epidural. He mentioned the risks etc and asked me if I was sure I wanted it - I didn't know what I wanted, I was in so much pain, but then to hear that it might not work or might not work on 1 side and all the other risks... He also said I should get examined cause maybe I was too far along anyway and the epidural wouldn't start working for about 20 minutes so maybe by that time baby was already on his way. So I got examined again, she had to reach round baby's head but I was at 8cm, stretching to 9 and they said it wouldn't be long! So I decided to go through it without the epidural. Around 3.50am I started to push and Logan was born at 4.05am (saturday 15/3) I pushed him out on all fours, so they let me pick him up from the bed between my legs and hold him! It was amazing, he was so tiny!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ahhh well done! Congratulations :D


----------



## mummy2o

Just for those not on the facebook group.

Erika Alice arrived in the world on her due date 14/3 weighing 5lbs 15oz. I went to hospital thinking my waters had broken, so they checked me out and they were unsure if they had. So had some more observations and got told they had, and got moved to a ward. I was told I'd be induced at 6am if contractions hadn't started. By night time I got moved to another ward around 9 for bed and had baby on a monitor at 11pm. This is when all the trouble started. Most of the time her heart rate was fine, but every so often it dip low between 90-110hb. So I got transferred to the delivery suit at 1am to see what happens. In the transfer baby semi-stabilised herself and I got checked again, got told my waters hadn't broken so also had them broken. After that her heart rate went down again so had to have an epidural in case I needed an emergency section. Afterwards her heart went normal, but the epidural didn't work as the spray was still cold. It was 6am and I guess staff were tired and weren't concentrating on the job, started the hormone drip to get labour started. So at 7.30 heart rate went down yet again, so stopped the induction, but baby never recovered so at 9 was told I was going to have to have an emergency section. So I had a new epidural done, by the lovely consultant. It was the best one ever, work so fast. I honestly would of married the man in a heart beat it worked so well! Considering the other one checked on me several times and was making out it was me and not her epidural which was broken.... Theatre was fun. I had one surgeon passing out. So they had to go out, the other walking around in blood, and me blissfully unaware of it all so this is what my OH told me. They worked fast and she was out by 10.43, an hour after the start of surgery. Recovery was lovely and the staff at the hospital were amazing. Got discharged today, and just got home. Feels great to be out.


----------



## donnarobinson

Well done girls. U did great! X


----------



## loulabump

So who is left to have their babies? Xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Ella loulabump and mummy2o and goodr luck Mrsphez xx


----------



## azure girl

loulabump said:


> So who is left to have their babies? Xx

Me. All these pics make me want my baby boy here now! Lol


----------



## ClaireJ23

Me too! I am I the only March Monkey who is past her due date? Seems like all these babies are being born before 40 weeks. 

There must be some ladies due at the end of the month too.


----------



## loulabump

I think most of the people who post regularly were due near the beginning of the month or had their los early. This thread seemed to get quiet fast. God I had the worst night in a long time...we are still in hospital and evie wont settle at all..crying every time she is put down..no sleep for me for 3 days so far and I expect to be kept until Tuesday so one more night of this hell cant wait to go home xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Hope you get home soon and manage to get some rest x


----------



## miraclebaba

I am still here, I have ben following this thread even though I didnt post anything. Congratulations to all the moms who had their babies and goodluck to those who are still waiting for their babies...Well me,the baby is transverse so, i will have my c section on the 26th of March it was pushed back from the 23rd of March, i am pretty sure that i will be the last one to get the baby...but time seems to be flying by..


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur home soon hun and get some rest! 

Chad was so unsettled yday, wudnt drop of to sleep. Finally settled at 10pmish and then only woke once in the night ! :) he did great, he's now lying happily awake in his moses basket x


----------



## donnarobinson

Can't believe chads 2 weeks old 2moz! 
Here's some pics :) x
 



Attached Files:







to%20cute%20xx.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 1









chad%26cj%20x.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 1









big%20boy%20xxxx.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wannabubba#4

ClaireJ23 said:


> Me too! I am I the only March Monkey who is past her due date? Seems like all these babies are being born before 40 weeks.
> 
> There must be some ladies due at the end of the month too.

I went over too hun, but there haven't been many that have lol. So much for statistics that day 70%of babies are late look. Ella and Donna went over too and sure there were/are a few more.

Good luck, hope you don't have too long to wait now xxx

Abi had a photo shoot yday, total disaster! 4 and a half hours and don't think he got one pic he could work with, she screamed every time we put her down and wanted fed constantly. I cried all the way home, think it was a combination of baby blues and feeling totally inadequate as a mummy, could not settle her or feed her enough to settle her :cry: We are supposed to try again next weekend but I am so stressing about it, I don't think I will. It was a gift from my sister though, she will be upset if I don't use the voucher :nope:

Still feeling down today, but then we have been up all night, Abi feeding every hour. Maybe a growth spurt? I feel I am producing milk, and she is gaining weight, having loads of wet nappies and her mouth is most etc, still must be doing someting wrong!


----------



## donnarobinson

Your doing great donna, babies r hard work. Chad who was so content has now decided I can't put him down. I was in tears last night I was so tired. I was so glad when he finally settled ! Oh anbaby blues r horrid ! I burst into tears all day wen I had them .. I've got so much to do and chad is literally wakin everytime I put him down. I didn't realise how hard a toddler and newborn would be . 

Your defo not doing anything wrong hun x don't beat urself up x


----------



## mummy2o

Agreed. Erika was a perfect angel in the hospital, first night at home her devilish side came out. She was constantly pooping and feeding. I knew she probably was constipated though as she did one tiny poop at the hospital, so it was a constant struggle when we got home. I had about 2 hours last night, OH has been asleep since 4am, so at least someone got sleep! Oh and to top it off, I couldn't work out how to get off the couch as my stomach is still sore from the section so I fell off and couldn't get up. OH sleeped through me and her whining to each other as it was more painful getting up. Looking back it was funny but I won't be repeating that any time soon.


----------



## ClaireJ23

wannabubba#4 said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! I am I the only March Monkey who is past her due date? Seems like all these babies are being born before 40 weeks.
> 
> There must be some ladies due at the end of the month too.
> 
> I went over too hun, but there haven't been many that have lol. So much for statistics that day 70%of babies are late look. Ella and Donna went over too and sure there were/are a few more.
> 
> Good luck, hope you don't have too long to wait now xxx
> 
> Abi had a photo shoot yday, total disaster! 4 and a half hours and don't think he got one pic he could work with, she screamed every time we put her down and wanted fed constantly. I cried all the way home, think it was a combination of baby blues and feeling totally inadequate as a mummy, could not settle her or feed her enough to settle her :cry: We are supposed to try again next weekend but I am so stressing about it, I don't think I will. It was a gift from my sister though, she will be upset if I don't use the voucher :nope:
> 
> Still feeling down today, but then we have been up all night, Abi feeding every hour. Maybe a growth spurt? I feel I am producing milk, and she is gaining weight, having loads of wet nappies and her mouth is most etc, still must be doing someting wrong!Click to expand...

Thanks, I hope it will be soon. I remember that DD was feeding all the time at the beginning too, it's hard work and tiring, hope you get some rest and feel better soon x


----------



## HappyHome

Congratulations to the new Mums :) 
Jessica is 5 weeks old today. Seems such a long time ago that we announced our pregnancy :(


----------



## Eltjuh

Ugh... I'm ready for these after pains to be over and done with!! They are not very nice! I never felt any with Lucas! 
They're all kinda in my lower back and bum and my hips. The top of my thighs also feel all sore when I get them. Guess all these muscles have had such a work out during labour that they're pretty tired and sore now! 

Luckily my bleeding is slowing down a lot already, it's kinda pink/watery! And I seem to be able to pee without stinging again now! Still a bit sore and swollen when I wipe though, so I just dab it....


----------



## donnarobinson

5 weeks old alredi ! Wow. Chads 2 weeks tomoz. 
Thankfully I didn't sting at all this time . Tiny graze which didn't hurt , those after pains were bad. My bleeding seems to have stopped but I'm sure it'll come back. We have already dtd , I no some people say wait til after 6 weeks but I couldn't lmao! I felt like I hadn't been close to my oh in months , what with having a big belly and everything , ! 

My belly is all jelly n flabby I hate it x


----------



## HappyHome

There's such a stigma about having sex before 6 weeks! I really couldn't imagine still having another week to wait. 
I know sex isnt everything but boy its a great fun connection in our marriage :)


----------



## donnarobinson

So I took chad to the hospital to get his toungue done , was alredi to do it when she saw the thrush and said that we best leave it til next week when its gone . She said she didn't want to make him any more uncomftable . So were going bk next monday for it to be done .. I've took him to the drs and got stuf 4 his thrush and she sed to give him some breast milk as it wil work wonders x


----------



## wavescrash

wannabubba#4 said:


> Still feeling down today, but then we have been up all night, Abi feeding every hour. Maybe a growth spurt? I feel I am producing milk, and she is gaining weight, having loads of wet nappies and her mouth is most etc, still must be doing someting wrong!

Aw, you're doing nothing wrong. Some babies are just harder to settle than others and it may take a little bit of time to figure out the right combination for her. My last baby was colicky and had reflux and was always crying or fussing, it was horrible. So far this baby is the total opposite but I'm sure we'll have our rough moments as well.

The nursing is just cluster feeding. Every baby goes through it, several times. It really is a test on your sanity and emotions but just know you and your baby aren't the only ones going through that. Every breastfed baby cluster feeds.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks ladies! Hubby watched Abi and let me sleep a couple of times today and I feel so much better after getting some shut eye. Feel more human now and Abi has been fab, feeding for longer and sleeping for longer, until 4pm when the cluster feeds started again. So I think yday the timing was just really bad, maybe need to go in a morning xxx

Donna Hope Chad s mouth clears up soon as he gets his tongue tie sorted

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Eltjuh

I think Logan was clusterfeeding last night, every time he'd fall asleep and then he'd wake up again within the hour (sometimes about half an hour) and wanting to feed again! 
And then this afternoon I tried to go and sleep with him but he kept doing the same. Then we got up and I fed him again and he's been asleep ever since! (that was about 3 hours ago!)
Gonna try and give him another feed in a bit if he wakes up and then go to bed myself. Hubby said he'd keep him downstairs with him until he comes to bed (or until Logan gets hungry again) so I can try and get some sleep :)


----------



## blessedmomma

donna- hope you get the thrush out of the way soon and his tongue fixed. all my LO's are top lip tied. makes bfing rough, but Sophia's isn't as tight so not as bad.

eltjuh- I didn't feel after pains with my first either. it gets worse and worse with each one though :hugs:


----------



## JessesGirl29

Just caught up. Loulabump your baby looks JUST like Wesley. 
Midwife came by today and Wes has lost all he can lose but seems to be eating so well, I have until We'd to get the weight on him. 
Cluster feeding is insane and my nipples are really sore but I'm happy he wants to eat and am determined to make it......
Hugs to all the Mommas, This job is a hard one and you have to do it while your body is still healing.....


----------



## Eltjuh

My right nipple is really sore... It hurts to feed him from that side! It really stings/pinches really bad! And latching him on again doesn't seem to help, also the midwife saw me feeding him from that side the other day and said he seems to have a good latch so that's probably not the problem.
Getting hubby to pick me up some nipple cream when he finishes work! Hoping that'll help! 

Milk has definitely come in, last night I was wearing a nursing bra that I still had from having Lucas, I went to the toilet and noticed how BIG my boobs were in that bra, so had to change my bra as that one was definitely too small now! :dohh:


----------



## LaDY

ClaireJ23 said:


> Me too! I am I the only March Monkey who is past her due date? Seems like all these babies are being born before 40 weeks.
> 
> There must be some ladies due at the end of the month too.

I may be joining you soon! My due date is today and I haven't had a single sign that she will be joining me anytime soon! Iv got a appointment with the consultant tomorrow to see the next step since im wanting a VBAC...have you got a induction date yet Claire? 

Also congratulations to all of the mummys who have had their babies!! They are all so precious and beautiful :cloud9: xx


----------



## loulabump

Getting discharged from hospital today, just waiting on midwife finishing my paperwork. So glad as its our fourth day here and im missing my little boy. Not spent so much time away from him before. We are both doing really well...I dont feel at all like I just gave birth, not even sore. Evie has outpatient appointments for thyroid function blood tests because of the meds ive been on and a scan on her kidneys so we can see whats happening there in about 2 weeks. Heres another photo of my princess :)

https://i60.tinypic.com/5etsgw.jpg


----------



## Eltjuh

LaDY said:


> ClaireJ23 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! I am I the only March Monkey who is past her due date? Seems like all these babies are being born before 40 weeks.
> 
> There must be some ladies due at the end of the month too.
> 
> I may be joining you soon! My due date is today and I haven't had a single sign that she will be joining me anytime soon! Iv got a appointment with the consultant tomorrow to see the next step since im wanting a VBAC...have you got a induction date yet Claire?
> 
> Also congratulations to all of the mummys who have had their babies!! They are all so precious and beautiful :cloud9: xxClick to expand...

Don't worry, I didn't really have any sign at all of going into labour soon..... I was convinced it would be a while yet, then I was all ready to go see my midwife for a sweep, bent down to give my son a cuddle before I left and then felt like I was peeing myself but I'd just been to the toilet. And the midwife confirmed that it was my waters! Just out of the blue, wasn't expecting it at all!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all well. Chads 2 weeks old today. Health visitor just did his hearing test, he had clear response from both ears x


----------



## LaDY

Thanks Eltjuh...im hoping it will all start by itself...with my son my waters went near enough 42 weeks however I wasn't contracting...lets wait and see :) 

Loulabump she is beautiful :cloud9: 

Glad little one is doing well Donna xx


----------



## TTLiveADream

TTLiveADream said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Sorry for the late update. William Bruce Hartnett arrived on Feb. 9th at 1:23. He weighed 4 lbs 15 oz. We are doing just fine now! He was born via c section due to pre-eclampsia. We spent a few days in the hospital and now we are home. He is good eater and is putting on weight quickly.

Hi Everyone. Thank you for all the congrats. I am trying to keep up with all you ladies, but it is hard with this little man. We are doing very well!! William has gained 2.5 lbs since birth. he is changing everyday. I love all the pics of the new babies!! Everyone is so so cute. Here is a pic of William at one month.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3025.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun he's gorgeous! X


----------



## loulabump

So lovely congrats xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Hope ur all well.. Chad seems to sleep from 7ish - 1am so that's a good 5 hour stretch them he wakes around 4 and back of til gone 8 some days, he was unsttled this morning tho .. But he's stil asleep upstairs with daddy I'm up with cj who wakes at 6am! 

I've got the health visitor coming out next week to do his 2 year review and to refer him for terrific twos in nursery x


----------



## Eltjuh

We had an alright night last night - apart from my boobs being so hard and heavy!! it's hard to lay on my side because they're so big and hard!
Logan and I went to bed around 10ish, gave him a feed, put him down. Then he woke again pretty quickly, about 12. Gave him another feed, put him down by 12.30 and he slept till 4. Then it took a while for me to get him back off to sleep properly after feeding him, but by about 5.30 he was asleep again and we slept till 8.45. 
Lucas has been really good in the mornings getting into bed with me and just watching video's/playing games on the tablet and letting me and Logan sleep! :) 
Hoping to get the tv set up in the bedroom today or later this week so he can watch cbeebies.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless ur boys :) doing so well. My boobs aint sore anymore thank god! I'm not breastfeeding tho. I think chads having a growth spurt he's drinking every 2 hours again.. And stil acts starving b4 that. He was going 3/4 hours . He's stil doin well at night tho x x


----------



## Eltjuh

Think my baby blues have kicked in... started crying for no real reason earlier.... not sure why I was crying! 

I feel like Logan is almost permanently stuck to my boobs as he keeps falling asleep and then wants more! And then I'm worried that my boobs are gonna explode because of it, cause they're so big already so if he keeps wanting to feed they're gonna keep growing!! :dohh:

And my poor boy has a sticky eye (just like Lucas used to have)... I know they say squirt some breastmilk in it, but I'm not sure how often I'm supposed to do that and never really felt like it helped with Lucas! Feel like I'm constantly wiping his eye with cooled boiled water and squirting milk in it! 

And on top of that I'm worried about his cord... it's black at the end but in the belly button it's still white/normal coloured and there's some blood aswell! Glad the midwife is coming round tomorrow cause I'd like her to check it! 

:cry:


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless u ella baby blues suck. Mine lasted about 3 days I think I stil cry now bt that's not baby blues just cuz its hard work , that's why I cudnt breastfeed I feel like he's drinking al the time now never mind if he was always on my boob. Its hard work having 2 x hope ur ok x and chads cord went black to it does as it dries out I'm sure x


----------



## Eltjuh

oh yeah I kno it's supposed to go black.... it's just that there's a bit on the other side that still looks normal and it's bleeding a little.... Which I know can also be normal.... would just like to have the midwife have a look at it tomorrow, hopefully it's all normal..... Can't remember exactly what Lucas' one looked like when it came off...


----------



## donnarobinson

Ye hun best to have it looked at , I kept cjs cord an have kept chads, is tha reli wierd lmao x


----------



## Eltjuh

Nah, I've heard of other people keeping the cord! I just kept the clip with Lucas and will do the same for Logan.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeh well thre is only a tiny bit on the clip bt stil lol x


----------



## Disneylovers

Hi ladies, I will post his birth story in a bit but for now here's Aiden, born at 8.34am on his due date on sunday, 7lbs 14oz and 19.25 inches long, we came home yesterday, he's getting to be more jaundiced so we go to see his pediatrician tomorrow. 

totally in love with him! even with the manic cluster feeds from 1am to 6am lol
 



Attached Files:







Aiden Owen Steib born sunday 16th of march 017 - Copy.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JessesGirl29

Congrats TTCLiveADream: he looked perfect for St.Patricks Day....:winkwink: what a cutie!!!

Congrats Disneylovers.....what a sweet little man and an awesome name :flower:

I've had baby blues too Ella but just being super sensitive, crying over anything and worrying about baby like crazy yesterday but one call to my midwife had me feeling so much better. I was worried about his cord too because there was yellow ooze but she reassured me if he no fever, and it wasn't red around the skin of the belly button that some ooze was okay. 
Hope you get all the reassurance and feel better tomorrow after the visit. 

I was GBS positive so I had to have antibiotics and the first two nights with Wesley were a little rough. I think his stomach was upset and he was waiting for my milk....we actually got some probiotic drops that were okay for baby (and Mom) and started him on those and he's turned in to a dream baby.....I put him on the boob, he eats and then sleeps and spends 15-20 minutes just looking around......I feel like I've won the lottery and will enjoy it while I can because I know it can change in a minute. Even my nipples are feeling better :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations TTCLiveADream and Disneylovers xx 

I had a sweep attempted on me however they couldn't do it as my cervix were fully closed...has anyone else experienced this? xx


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, when we woke up last night to have a feed I changed his nappy and his cord was gone! I was like: WTH, where did that go?? I couldn't even find the clip! :haha: It was in his clothes somewhere, but his belly button looks fine, as far as I could tell in that light. Haven't seen it in the proper daylight yet but I'm sure I will soon, as he's due another feed an nappy change in a little while! Feel silly for worrying about it now! 

We had a great night, went to sleep around 11pm/12am, then woke for a feed and change at 3am, back down for 3.30am and then he woke up again at 6.30am and we've been up ever since :) Feeling good today though. Managed to have a shower, change my bedsheets, hoover and do the washing up. Just sitting down to have some breakfast now! Finding it much easier this time around then when we had Lucas! Guess it's cause you've done it before so you just pick it up again, rather than having to figure everything out and having the system shock of your whole life changing! 

Also, I weighed myself this morning. At my last midwife appointment I was 112.5kg (with clothes on though), then I had Logan 2 days later. Was 107.7kg the day after I had him and am now down to 103.7kg! (@5 days PP)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Ella Abis cord came off day 4 too which I thought was really early, it had been fine though, still needs thoroughly cleaned eve Eu day and there is still dried blood in it but my midwife said it was fine! Babe another midwife coming today, our last visit so will mention to her too. Well hoping it is not the same one as Tuesday, she was hopeless!! 
Have my HV this afternoon too, so she will be doing top to toe check also lol, poor we Abi will be stripped and weighed and prodded twice today. HV goes on holiday after today and did not want to leave it a week to see us :) 

Congrats Disney, and LAdy how you won't be too much longer hun xxx

Who else is still pregnant now? xx


----------



## JessesGirl29

LaDY said:


> Congratulations TTCLiveADream and Disneylovers xx
> 
> I had a sweep attempted on me however they couldn't do it as my cervix were fully closed...has anyone else experienced this? xx

My first sweep was like this but it was that exam that kick started my labour.....don't give up hope it can all start happening fast....:hugs:


----------



## LaDY

Thanks girls...im trying to stay positive...I really don't want another section or induction to be honest! Hope all you mummies are well xx


----------



## azure girl

Lady, I know I am not due yet, but I had a sweep the other day (I live in the US), and it wasn't very comfy! I was also somewhat dilated and effaced, so the doc could do so. Still getting over the spotting two days later. But I think I am getting more irregular contractions, so that is a plus. I would say that it still is classed as a failed sweep though. Keep your chin up, who knows, perhaps things will turn around soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls.. :) x
I haven't weighed myself yet .. I'm waiting til my 6 week check I think loool! My bellys stil a bit swolen I think bt not to bad its flabby and loose tho I hate it ! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Cj has been so naughty since we've been home with chad . He doesn't listen to a word I say and just plays up constant he screams and can't be quiet for 2 minutes!! Poor chad can't settle whilst were down here on a night .. I'm gna av2 start settling him to bed in our room he was fast asleep after his bath and bottle and cjs woke him.. ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Dawson is playing up too Donna, louder than ever, screaming when he doesn't get his own way and generally being harder work than he has ever been before! I thank goodness he goes to nursery for a couple of hours a day, just to get a breather (and a nap lol) he is unrelenting and exhausting lol!
Hoping it is just a case of the green eyed monster and once he gets used to her being here, he will hopefully calm down a bit.

We keep Abi down the stairs with us in the evening then carry her moses basket up when we do, it's easier when breast feeding as she cluster feeds in the evenings generally and I would be up and down all night, and Dawson goes to bed at half eight, so peace prefer peace now.


----------



## wavescrash

donnarobinson said:


> Cj has been so naughty since we've been home with chad . He doesn't listen to a word I say and just plays up constant he screams and can't be quiet for 2 minutes!! Poor chad can't settle whilst were down here on a night .. I'm gna av2 start settling him to bed in our room he was fast asleep after his bath and bottle and cjs woke him.. ! X

My 2 year old is being a terror as well. She was like this before the baby came but everyone kept trying to tell me she'd settle down once baby was here and wanting to help and would be so mesmerized by the baby that she wouldn't act out. Yeah... they lied lol.


----------



## loulabump

Im so glad im not alone, my 3 year old has also been much naughtier than usual.. I guess it's normal and they are adjusting to no longer being the sole recipient of our attention! He is being great with Evie though, very sweet giving her little kisses and telling her he loves her. Shes being a monkey tonight though me and her dad have an agreement in place so we both get some sleep lol I go to bed at 9-10pm ish and he stays up with her til about 1am feed then brings her to bed when ideally she will sleep til about 5 and ill get up with her leaving him to sleep til 8 ish..but its 4am and he had to come wake me cos she wont settle all shes done is eat and poo lol wont be put down but ive had 6 hours and feeling pretty fresh!


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls , I've got a right headache, that's chad just having his morning bottle, he woke 3 times last night but I new he would as he didn't av many bottles yday daytime. He had his bed bottle at 6.45 then did good and didn't wake til 11.50 then he woke 2.30am & 4.45am then woke at 7ish & just having a bottle now x health vistors coming thursday to weigh him x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Midwife came yesterday and Wesley is back up to 8lbs! :happydance:
I got so worried about being told to supplement. 

Breastfeeding is such tough work in some ways. Because I'm trying to get him back to birth weight I have to feed every three hours no matter what. I went from having not enough milk to engorged, already had a blocked duct (which I fixed, thank god) and my nipples! Ouch. (Also getting better every day) 

Sometimes I joke that I want to write a book about the things they don't tell you.....:winkwink:


----------



## BaniVani

I've been in hiding the past few weeks LOL....Post Csection and ladies let me tell you, I am having painful bowel movements!! It's like giving labor PLEASE HElp any suggestions?:wacko:


Hope you are all doing well -I'm going to read the post from the past few days to catch up on all of you and I'll post a photo too


----------



## Nikkilewis14

JessesGirl29 said:


> Congrats TTCLiveADream: he looked perfect for St.Patricks Day....:winkwink: what a cutie!!!
> 
> Congrats Disneylovers.....what a sweet little man and an awesome name :flower:
> 
> I've had baby blues too Ella but just being super sensitive, crying over anything and worrying about baby like crazy yesterday but one call to my midwife had me feeling so much better. I was worried about his cord too because there was yellow ooze but she reassured me if he no fever, and it wasn't red around the skin of the belly button that some ooze was okay.
> Hope you get all the reassurance and feel better tomorrow after the visit.
> 
> I was GBS positive so I had to have antibiotics and the first two nights with Wesley were a little rough. I think his stomach was upset and he was waiting for my milk....we actually got some probiotic drops that were okay for baby (and Mom) and started him on those and he's turned in to a dream baby.....I put him on the boob, he eats and then sleeps and spends 15-20 minutes just looking around......I feel like I've won the lottery and will enjoy it while I can because I know it can change in a minute. Even my nipples are feeling better :thumbup:


Geez i havnt been on here a lot! Congrats on all the new bubbas!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm struggling to have patience with cj. He's seriously driivng me insane ! :( he's been so naughty! Having 2 is hard work x


----------



## azure girl

BaniVani said:


> I've been in hiding the past few weeks LOL....Post Csection and ladies let me tell you, I am having painful bowel movements!! It's like giving labor PLEASE HElp any suggestions?:wacko:
> 
> 
> Hope you are all doing well -I'm going to read the post from the past few days to catch up on all of you and I'll post a photo too

Ouch! I imagine they suggested the usual fiber and water. You can do stool softeners to keep things from getting too hard. This may be gross, but rocking back and forth while going can help too. Sorry you feel this way...


----------



## Myers13

My Sweet Elijah James was born Still @33 weeks, on January 28th. The moment I found out his heart was no longer beating ( Jan 27th ), I think my heart stopped beating also. I have never felt so much pain, heart break, & loss in my life. These past 2 months have been the worst of my life, I'm emotionally drained. I would never wish this pain on anyone, please hold your sweet babies tight for me. You never know when they will be taken from you :( My husband lost his job from needing to take time off work to spend time grieving & we are financially struggling so badly. I don't know what to do anymore. I'm trying so hard to be strong and hold on to hope and faith. I feel like I am failing as a mother, my almost 3 year old misses her brother so much & I wish that there was something I could do to have him back. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I need it more than ever right now.

Edited by a moderator as per the forum rules


----------



## azure girl

Oh myers...:hugs: How sad...my grandma lost 3 babies to stillbirth. I will definitely be praying for you!


----------



## Avas_mum

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Myers my heart goes out to you and your family.....I know no words can bring your precious boy back, but big hugs to you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## loulabump

So very sorry to read this myers I can only imagine what you are going through. Stay strong xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

My thoughts are with u myers, lots of love and prayers x so sorry4 ur loss x


----------



## Eltjuh

Myers13 said:


> My Sweet Elijah James was born Still @33 weeks, on January 28th. The moment I found out his heart was no longer beating ( Jan 27th ), I think my heart stopped beating also. I have never felt so much pain, heart break, & loss in my life. These past 2 months have been the worst of my life, I'm emotionally drained. I would never wish this pain on anyone, please hold your sweet babies tight for me. You never know when they will be taken from you :( My husband lost his job from needing to take time off work to spend time grieving & we are financially struggling so badly. I don't know what to do anymore. I'm trying so hard to be strong and hold on to hope and faith. I feel like I am failing as a mother, my almost 3 year old misses her brother so much & I wish that there was something I could do to have him back. Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers. I need it more than ever right now.
> 
> Edited by a moderator as per the forum rules

So sorry you're having to go through this!! :cry: I can't imagine what you must be feeling like! So sorry!!!! :hugs: 
I hope you can slowly get back on track and hope you are getting lots of help from friends and family to get through this! :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

Myers so sorry hun, there are no words to express how much sorrow I feel for you! I can not even begin to imagine the pain you are going through. Keep strong for your other LO and hang on to your hubby for support, you both need each other more than ever now.

So so sorry, thinking of you, hugs hun xxx


----------



## biliboi2

So sorry x


----------



## Blessedbaby

my thoughts and prayers goes out to you and your DH Myers :hugs:


----------



## LaDY

So sorry hun...thinking of you at this difficult time :hugs: xx


----------



## blessedmomma

praying for you hun :hugs2:


----------



## JessesGirl29

Myers I'm so sorry for your sweet little baby boy and your family :cry:


----------



## donnarobinson

I hope ur all doing ok girls x
Cj is constantly waking chad up.. I no I can't expect a toddler to be quiet but then chad keeps being disturbed x


----------



## Myers13

Thank you all so much! It means the world to me! It has been a very difficult time for us. I miss him more than ever, I feel like my world has been torn upside down. Hug your babies extra tight for me xx


----------



## Shabutie

Hi ladies, been neglecting bnb since Sienna arrived!

She was born on the 14th Via a planned C section at 9.39am and weighed 7lbs 4oz. She dropped to 6lbs 11oz and as of today, day 9, she is up to 7lbs 1oz, so almost back to birth weight. 

First night was awful, she was so unsettled, and we got hardly any sleep, but since then, she has been great with feeding and sleeping. She now drinks 2.5oz every 3 hours. Amara loves being a big sister, although the first morning she did come into our room put her head in her hands and go 'Oh baby sister is so noisy' :haha:

I know its bad to say, but for a good few days, I really felt distant from her and not connected. I dont know if it was due to the c section and me not feeling I can do everything so easily like I did when Amara was a newborn, or if it was baby blues. I am going to make sure I keep an eye on things as I really dont want to develop post natal depression.
 



Attached Files:







Just out of me.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









In hospital.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 1









1 day old.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1









Sienna 5 days old.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1









Amara looking after Sienna.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Shabutie

Oh gosh Myers :hugs:

Cannot begin to imagine what you as a family are going through, please dont feel you have failed. My mum suffered a stillborn with her first, so I know it is something that never leaves you. His life should still be treasured and remembered (im not doubting you arent doing this) as he did bring such joy to all your lives while you carried him. Thinking of you x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Baby Sienna is a cutie!!!!! :kiss:
That is so sweet about her big sister.....glad the nights have gotten easier from the first one....

I hope you are feeling better soon, you seem very self aware which is good, don't be afraid to reach out, it's okay to feel disconnected for awhile....it's a huge life change. :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Siennas gorgeous ! 
Cj slept til 7 . :) chads still sleeping .. X


----------



## HappyHome

I've missed so much.

Myers - (((hugs))) prayers coming your way, I hope you and your family have a lot of support around you at this time xx


DonnaR - My 2 year old is a friggin nightmare! She is constantly on the go, whiney and in Jessica's face all the time. Poor baby has no peace from her. I try my hardest with distractions, playing new things, interacting like crazy with her, getting her involved _everything_ but nothings changed yet and we're 6 weeks in! Its exhausting.
She's still sleeping really badly and her eating is suffering too, I think the combination of everything just has her feeling out of sorts anyway. I'm hoping the tide turns soon, I've had constant headaches for over a week now, I presuming its just due to sleep deprivation and stress, anything else I cant entertain right now! 

Saying that, we attended a new church service yesterday, just me and the youngest 3, and they were absolute angels! I was so proud of them all. You wouldn't believe that they can be little monsters any other time. 

Its a bit strange to think March is nearly over now


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm struggling to get chad to sleep in the day he's been awake since 8am wil he settle ! No I can't hold him 24/7 ! He won't go of in basket and is in his chair he dozzes of n wakes again! Its impossible to keep cj quiet .. I jus wna cry! Its so much harder with 2 than I fort it wud be , I don't even have time to wee or have a drink. He wudnt settle for bed last night either but as soon as I took him up he had a bottle n went to sleep and slept pretty good its day time I'm struggling with x


----------



## HappyHome

((((hugs)))) virtual hugs dont help too much but I do completely understand xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thnx hun x


----------



## wannabubba#4

So sorry things are hard just now Donna, hope it is justan adjustment phase with CJ and Chad will soon get used to the noise and will be a better sleeper for it hun xx

I took Abi for her photo shoot today and she was so good!! Still took 4 hours to get all the pics but they are going to be gorgeous I reckon. Cannot wait to see them.

In other news, my sister is back in hospital again!! Bloody awful thing lupus!! Back to the hospital run again, but not going in with Abi lol! 

Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww you'll have to show us some pics wen u get them. Chad has his tounge cut today and now just keeps crying , won't settle and won't be put down. :( he was fighting his sleep al day tho even b4 we went n had it done so reckon he's over tired x and yeh sure he wil sleep thru nefnk soon enu f x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur sisters out soon hun x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Donna, just been to visit her, she is so drained looking, and tbh the doctor who is trading her today sounds useless. Told her that her blood results look okay so thinks she needs to speak to a psychiatrist!!!! She can hardly walk, shakes uncontrollably, still has to use a urinary catheter intermittently just to pass urine and her heart rate was 160 today but the doctor says she is fine because her bloods look okay :( really frustrating!!

Hope Chad feels better soon and you all get a good night sleep xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Awww bless drs are useless! Chad finally settled and slept til 12 then til 4 , then was a lil unsettled and woke at half 6 bt went bk2 sleep til 7. He's just having his bottle now . He takes 4oz. A few times has had 5oz. Bt can vary sometimes he wil only take 3oz x getting him weighed on thursday x
Can't believe he's 3 weeks old already!x


----------



## wavescrash

HappyHome said:


> DonnaR - My 2 year old is a friggin nightmare! She is constantly on the go, whiney and in Jessica's face all the time. Poor baby has no peace from her. I try my hardest with distractions, playing new things, interacting like crazy with her, getting her involved _everything_ but nothings changed yet and we're 6 weeks in! Its exhausting.

Yep, my 2 year old is a total monster. She was pretty bad before the baby was born so I don't know if it's adjustment or not. I'm just at my breaking point with her. NOTHING is working to help her behavior/attitude either and frankly, I'm tired of people making suggestions & excuses for her lol.


----------



## donnarobinson

Seems all our toddler have turned into little monsters! Lol 

X


----------



## loulabump

Seems so...usually very patient with ryan he has never really been one for having tantrums but my god yesterday he threw the mother of all tantrums and threw himself onto the floor in the middle of a busy road on the way home from school. I really hope our big babies are back to their usual selves soon before we all go mad! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless ! I hope so . 
Cj slept til 7 today :) so glad it wasn't 6 ! Haa . Chad woke at 1.15 and 4 for a bottle and is just having one now at half 7 x


----------



## AC1987

my team yellow baby turned pink!! a surprise as I had guessed a boy but over the moon that its another girl!! :D poor dh is out numbered for sure now :haha:


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats AC!! When was she born and what's her name??? 
Hope you're doing well!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Yay AC!!!!!!! Pictures and details!!!! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all well girls ! :) x can't believe march is almost over x


----------



## Jeval323

Rebecca Rae was born on 3/24 at 5:31pm. She weighed 7lbs 7oz and 20in long. She's perfect and we couldn't be happier.

Thank you all for your support through this roller coaster of a journey.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JessesGirl29

Love her hair.......how cute is that??? :kiss:


----------



## Jeval323

Her head of hair makes me melt. I love it so so much!


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats on the new babies <3


----------



## loulabump

Congrats xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Morning girls. Chad did so well! Only had one night feed .. 6.50pm he had his bottle for bed , then woke at 12.45am for a feed and then back of to sleep til 6.. He had a bottle n wudnt settle bk of so we got up at half 6. I'm freezing x cjs stil asleep typical lol x


----------



## loulabump

Thats great well done chad x


----------



## donnarobinson

Cj didn't get up til 7.40 ! Latest he's sleep in a long time ! Typical I've been up since 6am with chad lo ! X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Lol Donna that it's typical lol, but well done to both your boys, xxx

Congrats to the new mums xxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

Donna that's awesome. Wes is over birth weight at today's midwife appointment so I get to let him sleep as long as he wants instead of waking every three hours. :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Didn't last cj has cried and winged al night !!! Dno what's wrong wv him! Even him getting up late affects his routine .. I could cry! So tired !x


----------



## Eltjuh

Don't try and make sense of it Donna! It doesn't work :haha: 
Ever since Logan was born Lucas has been getting up earlier every day! Luckily he's good and just climbs in bed with me and plays on the tablet and lets me and Logan sleep. But he got up at 5.30 the other day!! Before he never used to get up before 6.30 really.... 
And last night he came into the bedroom at 4.30!!! :dohh: I told him to go back to bed cause it was really early and then he started crying he couldn't find his teddy, so not sure whether that was the main reason he came into our room. Or whether Logan woke him up crying as I was changing his nappy.


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol what are they like little monkeys.. Good he let's u sleep chick. 
So chad only woke once in the night again! :) 2am , then he had a bottle at 6 n went bk2 sleep x


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy Mothers Day Girls !! 

Hope ur all enjoying ur day :) x
Hope ur ok girls. Every1 so busy with there babies I can't believe march is almost over, the month we was all counting down 4 for so long !! 

I've been up all night and at the walk in centre all morning chads caught cjs cold :( and has sticky eyes, they've just give him saline drops for his nose. Such a shame he just keeps crying x so I've got 2 poorly boys x


----------



## loulabump

Aww what a way to spend mothers day hope your boys feel better soon. My 3 yr old has caught the dreaded chicken pox. We expected it as it has been going round at his school... brilliant timing right? Ive spoke to mw and my gp who says evie shouldnt catch it as long as I had it but neither my mum or dad can remember if I have or not so gotta make a trip for a blood test to check my immunity. Hoping to god I have already had it x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Good luck ladies in labour and congratulations to those with new arrivals. 

Baby Charlotte Lily was born on Tuesday 25th at 23.42. I had several false labours and many signs prior to going into hospital on Monday evening with painful contractions 5-10 mins apart. I was checked (2cm dilated) and monitored as I was going for a VBAC and due to be induced on Tuesday as I was 41+6 then. 

Contractions did not get stronger overnight so they broke my waters on Tuesday at 11.30am. Contractions were then immediately very strong and painful and 1-2 mins apart and I asked for gas and air. I laboured with gas and air in the birthing pool whilst being monitored until 4pm when I asked for the epidural, I was only 3-4cm so not much progress. Baby was back-to-back and not descending very rapidly despite the strong contractions. 

The mobile epidural was very good as I was able to stand and walk (with support) and sit on birthing ball whilst being pain free. At 8pm I was examined again but had not made any progress (was still 3-4cm). I discussed this with the consultants and midwives who suggested sintocin but I was not keen as the contractions were already very strong and close together and the risks of VBAC complications were increasing.

I was examined again at 10pm and still no progress and baby had passed meconium so we decided to do an emergency section. I left delivery suite at 11pm to go to theatre and baby was born at 11.42pm. I lost about 1 litre of blood and she had an APGAR of 9-10, so successful surgery. She weighed 10 lb 2oz. 

I have a beautiful healthy little girl, the midwives and medical team were fantastic and very supportive, I am recovering well and getting good community midwife support. So although my VBAC 'failed', I think I had an overall positive birth experience.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats Claire she is beautiful and what a healthy weight, well done momma xxx
Hope you are recovering well xxx

Happy mother's day to all, hope you have had a lovely day!! Mine would be better if I didn't have to share it with MiL sigh!! And my sister is still in hospital, transferred to a more acute hospital on Friday as she took more poorly and I cannot visit as I don't want to risk Abi getting ill as It is a high risk infection ward!! She took more unwell today too, I feel so bad not being there for her. And our mum has been there all day, so haven't seen her myself either :( xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I hope ur sisters better soon donna x x x


----------



## LaDY

Hi ladies...an update on me... 

My princess was born on Wednesday 26th March weighing 8lb...she is adorable...I actually went in for a hospital appointment to discuss my induction and didn't return home due to having continuous contractions... 

The labour didn't go as I hoped however im still happy and so in love :cloud9: Thanks for all of your support girls...you have all been amazing :hugs: 

Will do birth story at later stage xx


----------



## ClaireJ23

:happydance: Congratulations LaDY


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Claire & LaDy!! :happydance:

What's your baby's name LaDy??? 


Hope everyone had a nice mother's day yesterday! My hubby/boys made me scrambled eggs on toast in the morning, then I got a card and chocolate heart and they took me out for dinner at Harvester last night! Lucas actually behaved really well and ate something aswell!! (He is usually a bit of a handful when we go out for dinner.....) So that was really nice! I really enjoyed it! 
And I'm still getting a canvas of one of Logan's pictures, I got one of Lucas on my first mother's day so now I'm getting a similar one for Logan :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz on the new babies born x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats laDY

Ella your m mother's day sounds fab xx


----------



## donnarobinson

So chad had me up from 11pm til about 4/5am screaming .. ! He wudnt go down ,, everytime I moved he woke up.. Cj was boiling up! It was an awful nigjht I reli hope 2nite isn't the same ! Has any1 started bedtime routine ? X


----------



## wannabubba#4

Sorry you had such a rotten night Donna xx

The only bedtime routine I am doing is, bath at about 8pm, then feed and into her Moses basket with all the lights dimmed. She still stays down stairs with me until I go up to bed. During the day I make sure it is bright and well lit and there is always lots of noise anyway lol. At night it is quiet and darkened. 

xxx

Abi was weighed yday and is 9lb3 now wee chunk lol. And 60cm , she is into her 0-3 month clothes now too, she is getting her hardest to coo and babble now too, it is so cute. And I am sure we got our first smile too on Sunday. Happy mother's day to me lol!!

My sister is still in hospital and I am unable to visit now as it is too far too leave Abi for that length of time and I cannot take her in with me due to infection risks. Sis is getting a brain CT today. wish I could be there to support her more, I feel so guilty, bit need to put Abi first and am not risking her health by taking her into hospital. It's my sister birthday tomorrow too :( just make me so sad that this is happening to her and we don't have any answers yet! She cannot walk now, on top of everything else :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless u hun, really hope ur sisters better soon and u get some answers :( !! And totally abi must come 1st bless her !! 

I had a routine in place with cj from day one but was easy then cuz I didn't have another child so we would do bath and wudnt leave the bedroom. 
Chad settles great in the day, he gets himself to sleep but come nighttime he fusses and I have to get him2 sleep. I find he settles better upstairs so I usally go bed earlyt but I'm missin spending time with my oh! We've been arguing loads aswell.. 
I'm gna start bath routine tonight I will have to keep him downstairs with me til we go bed to .. And yeh we keep it dark at night , and quiet, well once cjs in bed ! Lol .. 
Do u put abi down asleep or awake ? I think he's starting to not like his basket so might have to try his crib x


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah Logan doesn't really have much of a routine... I just go with whenever he wants to feed at night (usually cluster feeds around dinnertime :dohh: until about 7/7.30ish) and then he usually falls asleep and I put him down in his playpen or his swing. And then I take him up when I go to bed, or I leave him downstairs with hubby and go up myself and hubby takes him up when he goes to bed. He tends to feed again before I go to sleep if I take him up and then he'll usually go about 5 hrs till his next feed (at least, that's what he's been doing, apart from last night). If hubby takes him up I am usually asleep already and just feed him whenever he wakes up.


----------



## Kelstar82

Thought I would just say I had a little girl :) on the 19th March... Brooke Harper , was a complete surprise as I was sure I was carrying a boy ... Delighted :) x I had an emergency c section so taking a bit longer to recover x hope everyone well x


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw congrats!! I just saw you were due on the 7th, like me! So you had to wait a while then!! I had my son on the 15th, so slightly earlier than you! 
Anyway, congrats! And enjoy your little girl :thumbup:


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun :) ! 

Had a better night with chad :) we went to bed at 8ish but he was stiring in his basket finally settled properly around 10 , he woke twice but 2nd time only had 1oz think he woke cuz his nose was blocked .. We got up at 7 :) x
I can't believe he's a week old already x


----------



## LaDY

Hi girls, hope you are all well. I'm just catching up with all the threads, I don't seem to get a minute to myself! 

Eltjuh my princess is called Savannah :) xxx


----------



## azure girl

Baby Colton David was born after an 11 hour labor after my water broke at home, we had some pitocin to regulate the contractions. Born April 2 @ 12:14 am weighing 7 lbs 11 oz and 21 3/4 inches long! Don't ask me where he got that long, DH and I are quite short, I was told he is large for a first baby in a woman of my petite size. We are working on breastfeeding, he doesn't like working for it :)


----------



## BaniVani

Been so busy with my little boss that I haven't been on this forum. Hope I'm finding all of you well! 

*** Congrats Kelstar***

Looking at the photos that you guys have on your profiles--beautiful babies!!!! 
I'm in love with my son. I have lots of restless nights, but he's worth it. Since I've been in California, I haven't spent a lot of time resting at home with the baby since my husband and I have been visiting friends etc. I have three weeks to just relax and have bonding time---THEN it's off to Italy. Needing prayers the day before Easter so please keep me and baby Richard in thought. We will leave Los Angeles on the 19 and travel to Frankfurt and then Italy. He will get a few vaccinations on the 11 of this month for protection.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats azure girl and kelstar hope you are both well xx
laDY lovely name for your princess xxx

And we are now in April! Where did march go lol? After February being the slowest month ever haha, the days before Abi arrived in March too; since then time has flew past! 

I even thought about work today :( still have another 30 weeks to go lol but decided to make a start on pumping milk to start increasing my demand for saving milk before I go back! Going to have to savour every moment with her until then. :(


----------



## donnarobinson

I no its going so fast ! It will soon be a year since we got our bfps! How mad to think this time last year our babies hadn't even been convieved .x


----------



## wannabubba#4

This time last year I was getting my IUD removed so we could start TTC lol! 

My pelvis is starting to feel much better these days, I still ache a bit after pushing Abi in her pram or doing lots of stairs etc but definitely improving. Tried to run across the car park yday as has left something in the house and kids were strapped in the car!! Ouch!! Not so good lol, no running yet haha

My sis is waiting on a MRI now but feeling bored so must be feeling better lol, still no answers yet though! 

And Dawson my 3yo has a high temp today! Hope he doesn't share it with Abi!!

Going to see our newborn photos at the weekend, so excited yay!!!! Cannot wait to see them, going to be hats to only pick 5 xxx could be expensive lol xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless ur sister, glad she's feeling abit better, poor dawson, its horrid wen thre ill x aww u concieved quick thn . I'm going to have the coil fitted , it feels so wierd tho I've been trying to concieve babies 4 as long as I can remember x


----------



## donnarobinson

Chads been weighed he's 11lb 11.5oz :D x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hello ladies - just for the record I had my baby boy Jameson on March 18th. Congrats to all our March Mamas!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats!! :) I've added you to the list :flower:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls how ru all and babies chads 5 weeks old soon omg 
thre will soon be a march 2015 group how mad is that x


----------



## wannabubba#4

My little princess is 4 weeks old today!! Four weeks already. 

She slept really well last night, think it was a total fluke lol but I will take it!! Really needed that sleep!

I was so grumpy all weekend, and I knew it but could not stop myself. My hubby was getting tore a new one whenever he spoke, or never spoke in some instances!! I am trying to be nicer this week, am sure the better sleep will help!

Anyone else? Or just me being a bitch??

xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Defo not jus u ive been arguin like mad wv my oh tryin to be nicer as aww a month alredi x


----------



## Disneylovers

Finally finding some time to post on here other than just facebook 

Aiden Arrived on his due date, Sunday March 16th at 8.34am, weighing 7lbs 14oz, 19 1/4 inches and a full head of fluffy brown hair!
My water broke exactly at midnight after I had spent the evening painting my toenails and tidying up my desk, we called my ob who asked if I had any contractions and said to head in even though I wasn't (good thing she said to as just a few mins after we hung up the phone they started coming every 5 mins). We got to the hospital by 1am and got halfway to the ER entrance after about 15 mins of doing what is usually a 3 min walk because the contractions had me locked rigid to the spot with each one. One of the hospital security guards driving around the parking lot saw us and brought a wheelchair and I was whisked up to Labor and Delivery, had observations taken and was hooked up to monitors for Aiden and my contractions which were picking up to about 3 mins apart and was 2cm dilated, they transferred me from the triage room to my own delivery room and paged the anesthesiologist for an epidural so I could get some rest without pain... well that was the plan, I was at 3cm when he hooked me up, I had what felt like a brief window of pain free contractions before I progressed from 4cm to 7 (in 90 mins) then the next thing I knew I was telling the nurses I needed to push and they were shocked at how quickly I was fully dilated for Aiden being our first baby. We just had to wait for the on call obstetrician from my ob's office to turn up... which meant the nurses were having to hold Aiden's head in as I couldn't stop from pushing and he was going into distress laying on my back, I ended up labouring mostly laying on my side which was a very weird feeling indeed until the final push which I had to hold until the OB scrubbed in. Telling you to not push is impossible to follow through with and Aiden would have been born a lot sooner if I hadn't needed the ob to do an episiotomy :doh: 

Paul and I were talking after about how the nurses hit the call buttons and asked for the peds team, nurses, a vacuum kit (Aiden's head was stuck behind my pelvic bones at one point, but then it wasn't needed by the time my ob got there) etc stat because they were shocked at how fast I had progressed when they checked me for the last time before pushing, and how we ended up with the other lady that was delivering at the same time's ob as well as mine in the room. The nurses had to usher him next door asap and set everything up for Aiden who came out with one last big push, so fast we worried the ob wouldn't catch him, they yelled at me to open my eyes as I was pushing and then our little guy was plonked on my tummy and I was speechless for the first time since we first saw Aiden on a scan. My heart melted and I was in awe of him, perfect and screaming his head off as soon as he could which was the best sound in the world at the time. After 5 mins he was taken to be checked over and did well on both his 1min and 5min APGAR screens (only losing 2 points on the 1min for blue hands and feet and 1 point on his 5 min for blue toes, which is completely expected), I couldn't take my eyes off him, nor could Paul as they were stitching me up and sorting him and I both out. He fed and had cuddles with both Paul and I before we had some breakfast and a few visitors.

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/AidenOwenSteibbornsunday16thofmarch001.jpg
^ I liked my Epidural at this point (3.14am) before we found I had a hotspot where it didn't take LOL

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/AidenOwenSteibbornsunday16thofmarch002.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/AidenOwenSteibbornsunday16thofmarch011.jpg
^About an hour and 10 mins old (after he fed with me and had some cuddles with daddy too)

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/AidenOwenSteibbornsunday16thofmarch014.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/AidenOwenSteibbornsunday16thofmarch017-Copy.jpg
^ 1 Day old!

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/AidenOwenSteibbornsunday16thofmarch021.jpg​
Once we got home on the 18th, we were settling in with our newborn little muchkin when I started to feel unwell, I started to feel drained on the 20th when we took Aiden to his first Pediatrician's appt because he was a little jaundiced when we left the hospital and they wanted to follow up at 4 days old, the next morning I woke up feeling very icky sick, temp of 103f and stumbling around quite delirious. my temp came down after taking some tylenol but returned later in the morning and we already had a follow-up nurses/dr appt for a blood draw for Aiden's jaundice, she saw me at the same time and conversed with my obstetrician and I was ordered to go to the ER to be checked over and readmitted for an infection (endometritis) and ended up spending Friday afternoon through Sunday afternoon in the surgical unit being given antibiotic after antibiotic before finally being allowed to come home. Paul got a crash course in feeding and diapering from his niece and did amazingly whilst I was stuck in hospital, he said every dad should be thrown into the deep of it like that, I came home to Paul in full on dad mode which is just what we needed so I could recover completely. My parents and cousin - Aiden's godmother, arrived (from the UK) a few days after I was discharged and they have become Aiden's personal paparazzi :laugh2: They've been fighting over each feed but no one but me takes the dirty diapers, they'll do wet but our little stinker is well a big stinker LOL

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/Aiden010.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/P1340555.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/P1340560.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/P1340561.jpg

On Sunday Aiden turned 3 weeks old and we joined up with family, friends and loved ones to Baptize Aiden along with his 8yr old cousin in the same church Paul and I were married in. The service was lovely and touching but Aiden slept through almost the whole thing, he only stirred when the water splashed back up at him from the font :lolg: He was in a nice little outfit for his baptism (nothing fancy just a sweet set that said My little man on the top and had the same in other languages on the pants) but just minutes before we were about to walk into the church he wetted through his diaper so back into the outfit he was wearing on the way to the church... secretly he wanted to be baptized wearing monsters inc clothes ​
https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/_DSC0971.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/_DSC0976.jpg


https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/_DSC09772.jpg


https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/_DSC0984.jpg

https://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx352/gemsvinlys/_DSC0994.jpg​
Paul and I feel unbelievably blessed to have such a handsome little boy! He makes up for the countless sleepless nights (as he seems to have day and night mixed up) with his adorable coos and sighs of contentedness after feeds :love:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hes gorgeous hun xcongrtz x


----------



## donnarobinson

So I finally weighed myself . I weigh a stone less then when I got pregnant. I lost almost 2 stone in 5 weeks . Iv stil loads to lose cuz I was fat newaI lol x bt quite happy x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Well done on weight loss Donna, I have still to with myself! But nowhere near pre pregnancy weight as I can still not yet my jeans past my thighs :( xxx

Gemma, Aiden is adorable xxx cannot believe they made you not push waiting on OB arriving. Omg!!! Surely they could have delivered him? 

Abi is almost a full month,,, going to have her weighed today. I know she has gained, is a right wee chunk! Want actual figures to put in my baby record book lol. 
And my sister has been discharged from hospital finally. Still no real answers but still she is home, hope it is not short lived. And we can go see her for the first time in over 2 weeks.

xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless chad was weighed last week he was 11lb 11.5oz hes chnging so much and is a right chunk. Im glad ur sister is hme hun oh iv stil gt loads to lose 2 stone maybe more n my belly is vile n saggy lol x


----------



## Disneylovers

You'd think they could have Donna, But they were worried about the bleeding and the nurses weren't going to give me an episiotomy themselves. Trying to not push is impossible, they were telling me to blow like I was blowing out candles... all I could do was whine at them that I couldn't and kept pushing anyway, my body took over and I had no choice in it, hubby and niece said you could see them physically holding Aidens head in just to stop me tearing completely, we knew I'd tear but little mr 13 inch head was too wide to come out without an episiotomy. So much for my birth plan of not having one. Aiden pooping on his way out and them having to whisk him off me after a few mins meant he only got a few mins of delayed cord clamping and hubby didn't get to cut the cord as they wanted to check him over quickly because of the meconium and hubby was fiddling with the camera :dohh: Hard to keep to anything normally but they didn't expect me to go from 7cm to fully dilated in such a short time, the ob thought she'd have more time until they started calling her non-stop to get in there asap

The crappy antibiotics... I know they made me a whole lot better but they meant that I had to stop breastfeeding Aiden, and my supply didn't last with trying to pump. Also it didn't help getting disheartened by having to dump all that I pumped whilst in hospital because the antibiotics did a number on my tummy, I fed Aiden when I got home that night (hubby had been formula feeding him whilst I went back to hospital) and Aiden first screamed blue murder because he didn't want to latch for a good while then the antibiotics upset his tummy too :( after that feed I said I'd keep pumping and dumping until my week of antibiotics they had me come home on were done, but it was emotionally draining as well as upsetting to see my supply get to be less and less and the smell of the antibiotics in my milk made me so sad dumping all that I'd pumped. I had a huge meltdown a day or two after I got home and made hubby dump that sessions pumped milk, I just sat there crying and he felt so bad trying to console me without much success. I decided to stop pumping after only getting a half ounce out of each side the next day, hubby was so supportive and with me still feeling weak he kept up dad mode helping with bottle feeds and diapers. Aiden is back up over his birthweight since switching to formula, he was still under birth weight when our dr/his pediatrician saw us that friday, he weighed 8lbs 8oz on the 1st vs 7lbs 6oz just under 2 weeks before. He's in the 97th percentile for height and 50th for his weight, kiddo has some long legs!


Well done on the weight loss ladies, I still have 11lbs till pre-pregnancy weight but had lost 23lbs at my follow up ob appt on the 31st. I know part of the speed was from not eating much whilst taking the antibiotics, I've been eating more since they were finished but still not eating properly. Lucky if I remember to eat before getting a splitting headache, but then I eat like a horse when I do feel hungry lol.

Glad your sister is home finally, I hope she stays home :hugs: I hope they do find some answers for her soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls x


----------



## azure girl

I have been better, I feel like throwing up...ate breakfast and now I feel yucky! I took my temperature and that was normal, so who knows? :shrug:


----------



## loulabump

Hope you feel better soon. Ive had the odd yucky feeling day...worst was last week im pretty sure I had a uti or thrush not really sure but I gave it a few days and it seemed to clear up on its own but god those few days were hell it hurt so bad. Life has been so hectic for us with mine and evies hospital appointments so happy to see my calendar finally looking clear. She had blood tests to check her thyroid function which was heartbreaking. They had to take from a vein in her hand and shes so small we had to hold her down and she screamed and screamed and the blood came so slow it seemed to go on forever. We havent heard anything back as of yet am hoping no news is good news. Not heard anything about her cystic kidney yet and she had her ultrasound when she was just over a week old..hoping to hear from her doctor soon. Its mad to think shes a month old on sunday and most recent weighing on wednesday she was 7lb 2oz :) hope all mums and babies are well xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I've been better too... got thrush on my nipple and Logan has probably got it in his mouth. He doesn't seem bothered though, and the doctor said he wasn't convinced he has it as he didn't see anything in his mouth... but luckily this doctor (2nd one I saw about it) gave me drops to treat Logan with, rather than just cream for my nipples! 
Hoping it'll go soon! It really hurt when feeding and afterwards aswell! Was close to giving up breastfeeding all together a few times! Can't even brush past my nipple with anything - even clothes! Seems to be getting a little better though. Fingers crossed it's gone soon! 

Hope everyone else is doing alright?!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww chad had thrush . Hope itclears up for u soon hunni x x
I cant believe chads 6 weeks old on tuesday x hes smiling loads now and coos x so cute x


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, I've managed to feed off my right (bad) side a few times without any major pain, so it seems to be clearing up! Un;ess it wasn't thrush after all and it was a latch problem, but I doubt that! 

Logan is gonna be 1 month on tuesday! Gonna get him weighed on wednesday, see how he's done as I think he's just finished his growth spurt. He used to sleep a single 5 hr stretch at night, then stopped and woke every 3 hrs and he's just gone back to the 5 hr stretch again.

Can't wait for him to start smiling, haven't had one off him yet, apart from when he's asleep  haha, sometimes it even sounds like he's laughing it's funny!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww yeh does a 5 or 6 hour stretch at bedtime x then its bk to every 3ish hours x aww yh chad sounds like hes laughn in his sleep to x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Hope all the Mommas are doing well :flower:
Wes is 10lbs now and just hitting 1 month. :cry:
He's working on multiple chins, a plump belly and Momma is waiting on more smiles and the beginning of coos. 

Disney I had antibiotics off of being strep b and used an amazing probiotic for Mom and baby called Bio Gaia. It was amazing! Try a local health food store. It made it possible for me to boob feed with no thrush or upset tummy for baby :hugs:


----------



## JessesGirl29

A recent pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## donnarobinson

My boys x
 



Attached Files:







20140412_141907.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20140411_195710.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 2









20140411_165506.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loulabump

Im so jealous your babies are sleeping 5 hour stretches!!! We wear evie during the day she hates hates hates being put down and screams bloody murder..we get a 3 hour stretch absoslute maximum at night in her moses basket. Pretty sure she has colic..ryan had it and shes showing all the same signs. I dont mind wearing her it keeps her happy and its good for babies but I would love her to sleep at night me and my oh are taking it in turns to sleep but we are both exhausted xx


----------



## wannabubba#4

loulabump said:


> Im so jealous your babies are sleeping 5 hour stretches!!! We wear evie during the day she hates hates hates being put down and screams bloody murder..we get a 3 hour stretch absoslute maximum at night in her moses basket. Pretty sure she has colic..ryan had it and shes showing all the same signs. I dont mind wearing her it keeps her happy and its good for babies but I would love her to sleep at night me and my oh are taking it in turns to sleep but we are both exhausted xx

Abi doesn't sleep for very long either. She hardly ever cries though, so that is good. But she still feeds every 2to3 hours, both day and night. If she sleeps 3 hours solid then I am delighted lol. 

xxx


----------



## Jonesbaby19

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well.

Our precious daughter is now 7 weeks old. All is going well and Charlotte is smiling and cooing a lot! It's adorable.

Ok... So I have a dilemma if love you ladies help with! 

At the moment I am having to nurse her, pat her bottom and sometimes sing to her to get her off to sleep during the day/evenings. During the night when she wakes up for her feed (usually at about 3am) I put her back to her Moses basket drowsy (but awake) and she gets herself off to sleep without her dummy.

My question is - am I making a rod for my own back by nursing her to sleep during the daytime/evenings? If I try laying her down in her Moses basket all wrapped up during these times she screams murder! I don't think it's right to let her cry it out. I've tried patting her softly on the leg or tummy to let her know I'm there, and sitting beside the bassinet, but it makes no difference.

My friends are telling me that from birth babies should be put in their Moses baskets awake so they can settle themselves off to sleep. So now I'm confused and feel anxious that I'm setting her and I up for future sleep problems. 

Help! What do you recommend? Let her cry it out or carry on as I am until she's a few weeks older? What do you do with your bubbas at sleep time now?

Also, she's started cap napping for 40 minutes at a time rather than decent blocks of sleep during the day. Any ideas why? It's making it impossible to get out of the house because she's grumpy as a result of not sleeping enough during the day. No complaints about her night sleeps, she goes down at 830pm, wakes up at 3am and sleeps through till 6am.

Xx


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think you need to worry about it too much at first.....though maybe it helps to lay her down in a quiet (dark) room when she needs to sleep and just leave her....I'm not entirely sure what to do myself, it's hard!!
Sometimes Logan will fight his sleep so bad, the only way to get him off is to rock him to sleep or hold him at least! But then other times I can just lay him down in a quiet room upstairs (as we have a 3yr old running around downstairs!) and he'll put himself to sleep..... 

Hope you can figure out what's best for you! I find most things are a trial and error thing and you need to figure out what works for you! :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Chads pretty good and self settling at night after his last bottle he lays in his baskey I stroke his face and he drops of. He sometimes needs rocked to sleep in yhe day . Yday he cried all day ans today cjs ill
Im ment to be having my hair done x chads 12lb 10oz x


----------



## loulabump

I dont agree with people who tell you that you are doing a bad thing by cuddling your baby too much.. we dont put evie down much at all during the day shes either worn in her sling or cuddled she gets very upset otherwise. Still working on night time but shes improving. In the beginning she wouldn't sleep in her cot at all but now shes sleeping 3 hour stretches which is still crappy compared to others who are sleeping 5 or 6 hours at night but im happy with the improvement at least! Id say whatever works for you and your lo and dont let others talk you into one way or another... if it helps put your mind at rest though research does actually show that babies who are worn or held from newborn grow up to be more independent than babies who are left in their baskets. Good luck :) xx


----------



## donnarobinson

How is every1 so quite on here now xx chads 7 weeks tomoz x got his needles next week x


----------



## Eltjuh

Logan was 5 weeks last saturday! He's having his 6 week growth spurt at the moment I think, cause I feel like I'm pretty much feeding him all the time. Also, he's not sleeping great! Hard to get him to sleep and he won't sleep for longer than 3 hrs at a time. He's only really had 1 nap today so far, which was only about an hour and a half and when he woke up he was hungry again!! 
Got my parents coming over on saturday for a couple of days! They're gonna be babysitting the boys saturday night aswell so me and hubby can go out as it's our 5th wedding anniversary on the 1st of May, so I'm taking hubby to the Moscow State Circus and dinner in Stratford. Can't wait!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless I think chads havin a growth spurt to . Dno whats up with him tonight . He normally has his bedtime bottle n lies in basket n self settles bt tonight he jus kerps crying x


----------



## Eltjuh

Logan has been fighting sleep so badly the past week or so! He just won't nap for longer than a few minutes here. I can usually only get him off for an hour or more if I put him upstairs in his basket, and even then, I can only get that done once a day (around 12pm) and then he won't really sleep until about 8pm and he wakes up at like 5/6am so he could really do with more sleep during the day! 
I'm hoping it's a phase and he'll be getting better at sleeping again during the day soon!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless him . Yeh some days chad sleeps well other times he dont .. he normally drops of by half 8 wakes about 12/1 then 3/4 thn around 5am he fusses so I get him in with me for a bit til we get up around 7 I swore I wudnt bt I need sleep. Hes in his basket nw bt so unsettled x I forgot how hard avin a newborn was x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Wesley's been doing really well. Getting discharged from midwife care on Thursday at six weeks. He got his first cold from visiting his cousins and it was heartbreaking to see him all stuffed up and bleary eyed but we're out of the woods now. Thank god for the snot sucker....
My stitches are all out and bleeding stopped so we finally DTD. I'm finding it hard to feel sexy when I'm breastfeeding all the time and at the beck and call of a baby....hope I get some libido back soon :blush: it hurt more at my cervix than any area with stitches which was unexpected for me.


----------



## wannabubba#4

Abi is 6 weeks! Wow that went so quick.
She has her 6 week check with health visitor this week and doctor should be soon too, still waiting on appointment for that one. I have my post natal one this week too, and need to go to drop in sexual health clinic to have my IUD put in. Not looking forward to that lol. 
Hubby probably is ....lmao, not DTD since before she was born! No contraception had been a big factor lol, but then again it is only one reason!!! I just have no libido either, and am tired and Abi cluster feeds in the evenings/ early night then I just want to go to sleep after :( and my back aches pelvis aches legs are sore, just falling to bits really!!! I still feel so weak from being so immobile with my SPD and trying to do things with the kids over easter hols has exacerbated it.

My little princess is doing so well!! She is getting so big and is giving us smiles and coos and gurgles, can't wait for proper stories lol!! 

xxx love to all xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Its really flying by ive got an appointment for my coil but its weeks away we have dtd tho . I had my 6 week check upm chads is at 8 weeks alomg with his needles . 2nd may dreading those. He slept well last night and stayed in his basket al night x he slept half 8 til 2am stired at 5am then bk of til 9am x hope ur all well x hes 7 weeks today I cant believe it x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls how are u all. Im so proud of chad he slept 7.30 last nite til 3.45 then bk of and hes woke at 8am x no wonder tho he was awake al day yday lol x cjs slept well to and he only woke once x aww he fell over yday out the back and u shud see his lip its swoleen x


----------



## loulabump

Morning girls...in absolute shock this morning with a 5am wakeup call from evie after putting her to bed at 9pm...best we ever got was a 3 hour stretch so to suddenly get an 8 hour stretch through the night im so happy I could cry! I went to bed at 9 too so feeling sooo refreshed this morning xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww well done chad was practically sleeping thru for a few nights now he's back to waking twice . He's 8 weeks old tomoz & got his injections. :( x 
Hope ur all well x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Week done Evie!! Even if it does turn out to be a once off event, still fab to get a good night sleep!! Hope it is the start of great sleeping for you both :) 

I am dreading Abi's jags next week Donna! I always feel so sorry for them lol, but know it is for the best! My sister has actually offered to go for me lol! But, think I need to just woman up and go myself xxx My sister is still unwell anyway and Abi will want nursed directly afterwards, so would need to be there anyway, and will still hear her cry

I went along to get my IUD in today, had to get up at 6 with hubby to go to work so I could have the car, then waken my sleeping children, drop them off at my daughter, go to the clinic, sir in a queue to get booked in..... To discover.... The doctor is not on today as her son is poorly and she was taking him to the docs!!! So home again home again jiggidy jig!! And need to do the whole palaver again on Wednesday sigh! Has myself psyched up for going too.

Going to start decorating my sons room this week, to make his old room vacant for the nursery soon!! Conor s room only needs a few coats of paint new carpet and his furniture moved in, should not take long. The nursery needs more extensive work, so need to stay soonest than later. I am off to paper my daughter bathroom today though, so my house need to wait a bit longer lol

Xxx


----------



## loulabump

Aww poor babies im not going to the injections its not nice and im a cryer so im making my oh take her although I havent registered her at the gp yet planned on doing it at my 6 week post natal on wednesday..hope that doesnt cause any trouble or delay x


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

just popping in to say hello

my baby has been keeping me very busy but is getting cuter by the day with her smiles and cooing

hope mommies and babies are all well


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad had his jabs yday :( he's been fine tho x hpe ur al well x


----------



## loulabump

Aww hope chad was ok with his jabs and didnt get too upset..my big boy had his mmr booster yesterday and was soo brave he didnt cry at all. He got a sticker and a box of 7 diecast disney cars to add to his collection for being so good. Glad its over but I guess evies jabs will be very soon im expecting a letter any day now shes been registered with the gp. As for the sleeping im scared to write it down for fear of jynxing but she seems to have cracked it! Bed between 9 and 10pm every night for the last 5 days and up between 4 and 5am and dozes in bed with us til around 7am after her change and bottle. Such a turn around from 2 hour sleeps :) and she seems much happier for it too lots of smiles and coos which is just adorable. Cant believe she will be 7 weeks old on sunday no idea where the time has gone!! X


----------



## Eltjuh

We've figured out that both me and Logan sleep better/longer when he's not right next to me, cause he makes noises and I can't sleep when he does! And so whenever he start stirring I wake up and lay there thinking: is he awake?? should I pick him up?? 
We're staying at my sister's for a few days, just visiting, and he isn't sleeping right next to me so he doesn't wake me up so easily! 
So when we get back I'll probably put him in his own room! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless :) yeh we moved chad away from our bed for a night and he slept better bt I didn't .. So moved him back he is pretty good tho. He only woke once last night ! Can't believe he's 9 weeks old next week ! Hope ur all ok x


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad now .. 9 weeks on tuesday ! X 
Any more pics id love to c babies nw z
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140428-00016.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20140430-00038.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20140503-00060.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20140428-00015.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad slept from 7pm last night right thru til 5.45 am had a bottle and went back of til half 8 so proud . Z


----------



## loulabump

Wow well done chad! X


----------



## AC1987

Heeyy other March Mama's!! :) 

I can't get over how DD2 is 6 weeks old now. :wacko: they grow so fast!! She surprised me and did a 3 hour stretch last night I feel so rested now :happydance: 
She is getting better at sleeping :)


----------



## Eltjuh

This is Logan between 5 and 6 weeks! He's 7 weeks now, but I don't have a phone to take pictures with at the moment so every now and then I upload some pictures with hubby's phone, but haven't had any more recent ones yet!

The first picture is with the teddy (giraffe) that his brother Lucas bought him before he was born and Lucas' favourite teddy (the bear)
 



Attached Files:







10250117_10202537812660752_2379098261960549352_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









10256007_10202573024861035_7696388740248137239_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Avas_mum

Hi ladies,

Been so busy max is keeping me flat out he has bad reflux and spits up all the time. He is slowly getting better but such a diff baby than my first. Its all worth it now that he is smiling...took him to get his jabs and now he is having a big nap. Here is Max at 5-6 weeks old.

Hope your all doing well x


----------



## Avas_mum




----------



## Avas_mum

Thats the last one....still cant believe how identical he looked to his sister at that age i will post a photo of her at 6 weeks...


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww babies r gorgeous :) chad slept 7-3 thn bk of til nearly 8am hea doin great hes 9 weeks old today x


----------



## loulabump

Thats so brilliant. Evie is sleeping much better too we have had 6-7 hour stretches for the last couple of weeks usually 9pm til 4-5am then bottle and back in bed with me for cuddles and we snooze there til our big boy gets up between 7 and 8 xx


----------



## BaniVani

donnarobinson said:


> Chad slept from 7pm last night right thru til 5.45 am had a bottle and went back of til half 8 so proud . Z

Haven't been here in a while...hope all of you are well! Cute photo of your baby donna--the profile photos! I hope my baby will sleep that long during the night soon! So far, his longest stretch is only from 12am to 3:40 and that's happened only twice. he's 2 months 2 weeks along


----------



## loulabump

Ughh last night not so great...Evie screamed from 8pm to 11pm really unsettled but finally went down back up again at 4am and not been able to get her back to sleep even in our bed shes just freaking out. So tired and got to deal with our stupid landlord today ughhh!!!


----------



## azure girl

Colton went from eating every 3 hours and occasional 4 hour stretches at night to every 2 for 2 days and a night! Then last night he went 5 hours and then back to every three, hallelujah!


----------



## Eltjuh

Oh I hope Logan will only have 1 night or maybe 2 like that... we had a terrible night last night! 
He'd been doing so well for the past week or so.... he was sleeping 6-7hr stretch and then 3hr ones. But last night he woke every 2 hours or so... And I saw every hour on the clock because he was being noisy!
I was planning to finally get curtains for his room today so we can put him in his own room - got him his sheets for his cot and a sleeping bag today aswell, but didn't manage to get any curtains yet.... 
Fingers crossed he'll go back to what he was doing before!!


----------



## JessesGirl29

I hate to brag but after two nights of cluster feeds every two hours I got a glorious six and a half hour stretch last night. I woke up and didn't know what to do with myself....... :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Well chad screamed last night and I had to get him to sleep . He seens unsettled tonight as well ... dont no whats wronf wv him he struggles to nap in the day cz cj wakes him . X


----------



## BaniVani

Where do you girls stand on using pacifiers? For the experienced mom's, when did you get your child off of the pacifier? Mine has one and although it's a big help during the day...at night it's a huge pain when he wakes up and doesn't have the darn thing in his mouth:dohh:


----------



## donnarobinson

Cj had a dummy.. he had it only for naps and bed from b4 he was one ans he gave it up completly his self b4 he turned 2 chad has one sometimes but be doesnt reli like it he sucks its for a short while b4 bed and it falls out x 
They can be a great help bit like u said not so good if they wake for it once it falls out x


----------



## loulabump

Ryan had a dummy and it was a god send during naps and especially at night. Dunno how we would have coped without it. He was completely off it during the day by the time he was 1 and stopped having it at night nearer to 2. Evie has one sometimes in the day but isnt that fussed..she has at night but as donna said tends to suck for 5 minutes then let it fall out.

She slept for 10 hours last night..probably would have gone longer if ryan hadnt woke her screaming into her cot lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless her big girl . Chad ias getting to big for his moses bbasket but hates his crib any ideas ? Hes 10 weeks tuesday where has the time gone . Mad to think there wil be a march 15 thread soon; anyone planning on more babies ? 
Chad sleeps well he did an 11 hour stretch a few nights bj but has woke twice again laat two nighta we do batg at half 6 and his bottle for about 7 then he goes down x


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup, Lucas only had his for naps and bed when he was 1 unless he was ill or VERY whingey.... We were lucky though cause he got rid of it himself cause he was getting his molars and kept chewing it and literally chewed it to pieces so we had to throw it away and we were like: well if you're just gonna chew them to pieces we're not gonna buy you any new ones. So he just went through all the ones he had (about 4 I think) and that was it! Great way of getting rid of them haha! Though he does suck his thumb now, hopefully he'll just grow out of that, but if he's anything like me he'll still be sucking that until he's about 10 :dohh: (no matter what my mum tried to get me to stop... it didn't work!)


----------



## BaniVani

I have people telling me to be careful because it's going to "ruin his teeth". Is there truth on that? I just can't see how a tiny pacifier could ruin his teeth. :baby::baby::baby::baby:

I am so envious of you ladies who are sleeping longer stretches than I am.


----------



## donnarobinson

There fine until theu get therr adult teeth that's when it can start to push there teeth out x


----------



## Disneylovers

Most brands make orthodontic pacifiers now too :) We were so set against them until, um day 3 home and he was screaming the place down so I dug through the baby shower things that we got but didn't know if we'd use box... soothie was his best friend and mine until he got the bottle feeds whilst I was in hospital then he didn't like the shape and we gave him Nuk's and they stay in when he sucks them (he got lazy with the soothie and it'd fall out of his mouth easily and he'd go back to screaming lol) 

He only has the pacifiers when he's screaming for food in the early hours of the morning and when he won't settle for sleep, when he's drifting off to sleep you hear a 'pop' and he cutely spits it out. now that he's playing with his hands and sticking them in his mouth he sometimes won't take the pacifier unless he really needs it.

And I'm sorry I have been slacking posting in here, I barely get time to do chores between feeds/changes/fussy times. My computer time seems to end up being short and when I'm so tired or am skyping my parents with Aiden so we're distracted. Having my phone on me to check FB is such a cop-out but at least I manage to keep up on there with those that are in our monkeys group :)

Now for Aiden, he's doing well, we put him in his own room for the first time last night and it went well. not so much for daytime naps where he stared out at everything. 

He turned 8 weeks old today, he's been cooing up a storm and mimicking us with his coos, especially 'Hello' and 'Love you's'. Still hates tummy time with a passion, refuses to hold his head up whilst laying on his mat or boppy, but if he's laying on you he will lift it perfectly (little brat LOL). He LOVES to be held up on our chest so that he looks up over our shoulders and is fascinated by the fridge and will scream at you if you try to support his head too much as he has good control and must think we're belittling him thinking he needs help haha. Will smile and grin at hubby and I, and sticks his tongue out at you when we do it to him but weary of others he doesn't see as much trying to coax a smile or anything out of him, they get huge frowns. Hmm not sure what else off the top of my sleepy head apart from holy explosive diapers! well they would be if the diapers were on looser, he's extremely happy with himself after a dirty diaper and it's the easiest way to tell before the smell hits you that he's needing to be changed :D

Some pics of him over the past month, I love his 1 month old photo (in the black saucer chair), he posed that way himself, so funny, we call it his "draw me like one of your french girls" pose hehe
 



Attached Files:







P1360046g.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









10314686_10152961897112080_6968630780872973594_n.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 1









aiden 024.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2









aiden 002.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eltjuh

I don't think the dummies/pacifiers are too bad for their teeth... thumbsucking is however! I've noticed it with Lucas' teeth, only slightly, but he's only 3 so it'll probably get worse! Hopefully we can get him off it before he gets his adult teeth! 

Not having a great time with sleep at the moment! Logan went to sleep at 9, woke at 12.30, then 2.30, then 5.30 and then 7 and then 9 when we got up! :sleep:
He was doing so well when we were at my sister's place and the first night when we got back aswell, but I think he's in a wonder week, so hoping he'll do better again when that's finished! 

He'll be 2 months on thursday! Gone so quick!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ita flys by x aww chad sometimes wakes more to . I have got my self so worried all weekend on google chad makes himself go stiff sometimes I googles and it said it could be cerabal palsy I was so scared ive spoke to hv tho n she sed itll jus be himself making him go stiff thru temper or wind stil takon him to drs to be checked tho x


----------



## JessesGirl29

donnarobinson said:


> Ita flys by x aww chad sometimes wakes more to . I have got my self so worried all weekend on google chad makes himself go stiff sometimes I googles and it said it could be cerabal palsy I was so scared ive spoke to hv tho n she sed itll jus be himself making him go stiff thru temper or wind stil takon him to drs to be checked tho x

When Wes has gas when I'm feeding him he goes straight as a board. I can't even bend him to try to get through burp out. He can 'stand' straight with one hand on his belly. I think it's a natural thing to get gas out :hugs:


----------



## miraclebaba

can i join in? beautiful babies you all have.. my son is 6 weeks and 5 days now. he has colic and doesn't sleep much, he sleeps for two hours. I am surprised that other babies sleep for more than 3 hours.


----------



## Eltjuh

We finally had a better night again last night! He slept from 8.45pm till 2.15am (5.5hrs!) and then from 2.30 till 5 and 6 till 8 :) 
I'm getting better at getting him down in time for his naps! I find it's much easier to keep an eye on that when you're on your own with the kids than it is when hubby is home and we both look after them! 
He had a nap this morning at 10, only for half an hour though. And then I got him back down at 12 and he's still asleep (hope I don't jynx it!) and it's 1pm now! :happydance:
I'm hoping that his good sleep from last night is the start of him sleeping better again, but I'm not counting on it! haha - never count on a baby sleeping well!


----------



## Eltjuh

How is Wesley sleeping JessesGirl?? I just noticed him and Logan are only 1 day apart!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun yeh thata how he goes so stiff I cant bend him . I took him drs and they said hea jist fine .I cant believe hes 10 weeks old already.. chad normally goea to sleep around 7 ish he slept 7 -3.30 then bk of til 6 I got him in wv me for a cuddle n went went bk of til 7 . Hes been napping better to x hows abi doing donna ? X


----------



## loulabump

Aww our babies are getting so big. Sleeping seems to be sorted mostly now..we are having the occasional hard time getting her down so sometimes she wont sleep til 11pm after trying to settle from 9pm grr lol but once shes down shes down for 6 hours minimum then up for bottle and back to sleep for anothet 4 or 5 hours..yesterday me and her slept in til 945! Felt so lazy lol oh well. Evie has jabs tomorrow :(


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless her . Chad was fine with his needles. Hope they go ok hes got his next set in two weeks x


----------



## loulabump

My poor baby cousin was rushed into hospital yesterday with bacterial meningitis. Last I heard he was not coping well, had a very high temperature and was very gray and floppy. He had a catheter put in and was awaiting a nasty procedure..something to do with his spine? Im not sure I cant think strait. Life is so incredibly cruel he is only a couple of weeks younger than ryan. Please keep him in your thoughts I am praying for him to recover


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hope he gets better really soonhun x


----------



## azure girl

I will pray for him, hopefully the spinal tap shows what variety of meningitis and what it is susceptible to!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Eltjuh said:


> How is Wesley sleeping JessesGirl?? I just noticed him and Logan are only 1 day apart!

About the same. We cosleep so I feel pretty well rested. He gives me some good 5 1/2 hr stretches at times, 6 1/2 hrs one time. He usually naps on me from 10pm, I go to bed at 11-12 and feed him, feed him at 4:30-5am most nights and again at 9-10am then he sleeps until 11-12pm.


----------



## donnarobinson

Chads got colic and he screamed all day yday luckily he sleeps well at night he went 8-3.30 and bk of til 8 x I got him anti colic bottles yday and colief x


----------



## wannabubba#4

Thanks Donna, Abi is doing great, getting too big too quickly lol, but otherwise fab. Sleeping minimally 3hours stretches at night, occasionally more, had 5 hours last night and even done a7 hour stretch a few nights ago!! Yay!! Better than my last baby ever done, so well chuffed lol.

Congrats on your baby miarclebaba and welcome to the group

Hope the baby is okay loulabump, so scary. 

xxx


----------



## loulabump

Still not certain what little lewis had but he is on the mend. They prepped him for lumbar punture but blood test results showed dangerously low blood count so they werent able to do it so cannot 100% confirm meningitis but he was pumped full of antibiotics and is doing much better thank god.


----------



## azure girl

DS went 6 1/2 hours between one set of feeds, it was fantastic!!! :) 
Good to hear he is doing better loulabump


----------



## Eltjuh

We seem to be (fingers crossed) on the better sleeping path again! Logan slept from 9.15 till 2.15 last night and then 2.30 till 6 and then napped from 7 till 9. He had a little 30 minute nap when I was out (finally got my hair cut! been ages! Think the last time was before I was pregnant with Logan) and then he napped from about 2.30 till 6ish - he always seems to have a long nap in the afternoon, usually around lunchtime (12ish) Other than that most of his naps seem to be 30 minutes or so.


----------



## LaDY

Hi Ladies, i have only just managed to get online...it seems like all our babies are doing really well and are absolutly gorgeous. :cloud9: 

How are you all? Savannah is amazing...she is growing so quick, can't believe she has already had her first set of jabs! She is full of smiles and it a fantastic sleeper...since 7 weeks old she has slept throught the night occasionally...however generally she wakes up once at night...now and again twice... 

I have a question for you all...do you have any toy recommendations? 

Also at what stage have you.intend to put a routine in place? x


----------



## thosevibes

It's been a while since I've posted here so I thought I'd give an update.

Meadow is doing great. Sleeps through the night, she started this one her own. She has laryngomalacia and trouble gaining weight but overall healthy :D She's hitting all her milestones for her adjusted age.

She's 13 weeks old and 9lbs5oz.
 



Attached Files:







3333.jpg
File size: 101.6 KB
Views: 2









10349893_486647794794906_1340045776827487340_n.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 2









893732_486945108098508_1219048913972839838_o.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## donnarobinson

Shes gorgeous well done . 
Chad had his jabs today he was 12 weeks old and I see ur pregnant again. Wow congrats x


----------



## donnarobinson

I was thinking how many are pregnant again ? Anymore x


----------



## thosevibes

donnarobinson said:


> Shes gorgeous well done .
> Chad had his jabs today he was 12 weeks old and I see ur pregnant again. Wow congrats x

Thanks  Big surprise. I didn't want another until a year or two after Meadow but things happen and I'm excited!


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless u hun . . It will be lovely theyl b so close . Im done.. ino il probz change my mind im the future bt 2 is defo enuf for me x


----------



## JessesGirl29

Congrats Thosevibes! What a beautiful tiny little lady you have. :kiss:

Congratulations on the new pregnancy, if I was more rich Id have another right away....my baby boy is the best thing that ever happened to me, I'm in love with being a parent!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eltjuh

Since everyone is showing off their babies...... Here are my 2 boys together this morning! I needed to take a picture of the 2 of them together for my grandad, he has pictures of all his great-grandchildren on his wall, but only 1 frame for each family, which makes sense! 

Logan had his first jabs last week and he's 13lbs 15oz and 24.5inches! (that's 6.33kg and 62cm) He's getting big WAY too quickly!!! 


And congrats Ashleigh!! Sorry to see you're not in the fb group anymore!
 



Attached Files:







20140528_100602.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## thosevibes

Beautiful babies ladies!

I took a break from the group to get my head straight  I don't think I'm welcomed back xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope every one is ok . Does anyone no how nikki and her girls are doing x


----------



## Disneylovers

Thosevibes, the FB group is pretty welcoming. I think a lot were just overly concerned for you :hugs: .

Aiden had his first proper playdate today with our neighbors gorgeous niece, I really need to find a mum and baby group within walking distance and get over my social awkwardness. He loved staring at the little sweetheart, I think he's in love LOL

Aiden pulled at his belly button a two weeks ago so much that he made it bleed, it wasn't until then that we discovered he had a granuloma (felt like the worst for not noticing it sooner but his ped didn't catch it at his 2 week apt and said if his belly button was still weeping at his 2 month apt she'd cauterize it) anyway new ped (his is off on medical leave now) took care of it the next working day and cauterized it. no more weeping and the granuloma fell off and he has the cutest little belly button now. We were finally able to give him a bath so we pulled out the blooming bath he was gifted, kiddo loved it! my little poser!
 



Attached Files:







10343012_10152875684173102_5373303598686532275_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









P1050942 - Copy.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 4









P1050932.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all well .chads 14 weeks tomoz .. mad to think thia time last year we were conceiving our babies x


----------



## Eltjuh

yeah going way too fast!! Logan is 12 weeks now, he'll be getting his 2nd lot of jabs on wednesday and he'll be 3 months on father's day!! Can't believe it! 
And I was thinking the other day, once he gets through this next wonder week (ww19) he'll be so grown up! They'll all be rolling over and starting to sit up by themselves and before we know it they'll be on the move!!! 


On other news from me, we got an appointment on thursday with a health visitor for a review about Lucas, as we think he may have some form of autism! :(
Not looking forward to it, though maybe it's nothing and he's just one of those kids with lots of quirks or he'll grow out of them or something! Some things are just really weird - I'll give you 1 quick example...... We were gonna give him a bath the other night and decided to bath him and Logan together.... and for some reason, really have NO idea why, he didn't want to sit down.... And he was covering his ears (he does that a lot when something is loud, even if it doesn't seem very loud to me!), so at first we thought maybe it was cause Logan was in the bath with him.... but then when we gave him a bath on his own again the next time, the same thing happened! It was really odd!! There are other things that make us think he might be autistic, and my mum works with autistic kids so she knows a lot about it and agreed that he has some 'signals'.... We shall see I guess!! 

(I typed all this last night, but then the battery on my laptop ran out and I was just about to go to sleep so I was like: yeah, I'll do it in the morning!:winkwink:)


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him sure its not hun is coveron ears a sign of autism cj does it al the time x


----------



## Eltjuh

It can be... they can be more sensitive to noise (or other things), but that's not the only sign he's got, he doesn't like change - to the point where he SCREAMED and it took 2 of us to get him in his new coat when we got him one in the winter....He always hides in the same spot when he plays hide and seek, he doesn't understand the question 'why?' (like why did you do that? he just looks at you), he doesn't tend to look you in the eyes when you try to tell him something or explain something. He likes repetitive things, likes spinning wheels on cars. He doesn't really play with other kids. Ofcourse they could be just normal quirks and he could just be shy, but you never know.... 
He even covered his ears when we went to a playgroup the other day and they were singing...he said it was loud! It really wasn't!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Hi ladies

I have been so busy it has been easier to just catch up on fbook
Apologies, especially to you Donna, as I know you aren't on there xxx

Hope all goes well with HV Ella, I often worry about my 3yo too because he has strange tendencies but then speak to other mums with like children and tend to not worry so much. Better to find out though if you have concerns. My son is 4 next month, and is improving but used to be very OCD with hand washing and used to cover his ears a lot too. He can be so embarrassing too when he growls at people who try to engage him in conversation. 

how are you Chad and CJ Donna? xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww big boy :) nearly 4 
Aww I think about u often donna hope u and lil ones are ok and abi :) 
Were good thanks hun chads 14 weeks alredi and getting so big .. 
Hes such a smiler melts my heart .. cjs good hes coming along so much hes a bit slow with his speech but is learning more and more every day .. sleeps not to bad either dropped his afternoon nap.most days now as well . Chad is such a cat napper doesmt nap long in day but goes to bed at 7 and wakes once most night's and up around half 7 /8 x


----------



## Disneylovers

We'd so love to see some of you ladies in the fbook group, I love tomorrow... video Fridays!
I miss so much not keeping up with here! I'm bad I know :(

We just booked our Christmas trip home to the UK, 3 weeks over Christmas and New Years in Essex! We're so excited for hos first Christmas to be in my home place (it'll always be home no matter how much I get teased with my muddled british/american accent lol). We um in a zombie state applied for his birth certificate without filling in the back page so have to wait another 2-3 weeks for it to come in the mail then we'll apply for his passport :D We're so excited! Did I say we're excited? LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLIlKIgH8c&list=UU_http://youtu.be/GFLIlKIgH8c-C7dng&feature=share



Aiden has become really giggly now, he loves to hear the differences between hubby's and my accent and he is such a daddy's giggly boy... all hubby has to do is say "Daddy loves Aiden" and he gets the cutest laugh

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTziS8rbpuw&list=UU_http://youtu.be/jTziS8rbpuw-C7dng&feature=share


----------



## Eltjuh

He's so cute Gemma! :) 
We're thinking about going to Holland for xmas, to spend it with my family again this year! Lucas spent his first xmas in Holland - he learnt to walk there (at 10 months) Logan will be 9 months so maybe with him being the 2nd and his legs being so strong already he'll start walking there aswell! :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

I am glad hubby and his family here are not too miffed about us not being here for Christmas, in all fairness they had Easter, will have 4th of july, halloween, thanksgiving and his first birthday (ok we don't celebrate 4th of july or thanksgiving back home in the uk, but still). My dad has already said they can't be here for his first birthday as his business is super hectic :( (it's why they couldn't come over until he was 11 days old) I'm still tempted to talk over flying my mum over here for his birthday though. 

I hope you get to go visit home Ella! Hey I know with nieces and nephews in our family, those who have older siblings seemed to pick up crawling, walking, etc up quicker doing copy cat moves. not sure if that is something that is steadfast or not (youngest niece was pulling herself to stand at 7 months old, walking aided a few months later)

We just had a friend visiting for my birthday week and holy moley, she spoilt Aiden rotten! I knew he needed 6 month clothes and she must have talked to hubby before coming down because she bought a load and some in bigger sizes too. He and hubby have more clothes than me! Actually hubby has more t-shirts than he has time to wear them, needs to be sorted because he has the wardrobe in Aiden's room full to bursting point with t-shirts and his work clothes and everything else is in the living room closet. Aiden has clothes in mine as I have that little amount now after donating a ton a few months into being pregnant with him.


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls how are you all ?? 
Babies ok 
Chads 16 weeks on tuesday.. where is time goin? 
He sleepa thru most nights woke twice last night tbo think its the heat 
He normally goes 6 30 -5/6 n dozes bk of til we gt up x
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-06-01-21-12-22~2.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3









20140620_131331~2~2.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad laughing in his snug x
 



Attached Files:







VID-20140618-WA0018.mp4
File size: 2 MB
Views: 3


----------



## Eltjuh

Disneylovers said:


> I am glad hubby and his family here are not too miffed about us not being here for Christmas, in all fairness they had Easter, will have 4th of july, halloween, thanksgiving and his first birthday (ok we don't celebrate 4th of july or thanksgiving back home in the uk, but still). My dad has already said they can't be here for his first birthday as his business is super hectic :( (it's why they couldn't come over until he was 11 days old) I'm still tempted to talk over flying my mum over here for his birthday though.
> 
> I hope you get to go visit home Ella! Hey I know with nieces and nephews in our family, those who have older siblings seemed to pick up crawling, walking, etc up quicker doing copy cat moves. not sure if that is something that is steadfast or not (youngest niece was pulling herself to stand at 7 months old, walking aided a few months later)
> 
> We just had a friend visiting for my birthday week and holy moley, she spoilt Aiden rotten! I knew he needed 6 month clothes and she must have talked to hubby before coming down because she bought a load and some in bigger sizes too. He and hubby have more clothes than me! Actually hubby has more t-shirts than he has time to wear them, needs to be sorted because he has the wardrobe in Aiden's room full to bursting point with t-shirts and his work clothes and everything else is in the living room closet. Aiden has clothes in mine as I have that little amount now after donating a ton a few months into being pregnant with him.

haha Lucas was walking aided (holding our hands) by 5.5 months and also pulling himself up to stand about as soon as he was crawling around 7 months! (that was crawling properly I think, cause before that he was pulling himself across the room on his belly haha) Logan has already beaten him with the rolling :winkwink: I looked back at my fb about Lucas rolling, posted that he rolled from back to tummy for the first time (whilst not in his bed, cause I used to find him on his tummy in the middle of the night at times) on the 27th of June and Logan did it for the first time yesterday and he was born in March, wheres Lucas was born in Feb. So he's like a month ahead of Lucas! :haha: It's funny comparing them, though I try not to get too hung up on when Lucas did things cause all babies are different, but it's fun comparing them after Logan has learnt something new.... just like comparing their weights is fun too :) haha Logan is bigger & heavier than Lucas which is funny cause he was born smaller and shorter, though he was born about a week earlier than Lucas was.....

I think it's perfectly fair for you to spend thanksgiving over there and then have xmas at home! I'm sure you won't spend every xmas in the UK, so they can't complain!! :) You can't always keep everyone happy and sometimes someone's gotta lose out..... We've never spent any of Lucas' birthdays in Holland and only 1 xmas since me and hubby have been together (7 years this year) so his family can't complain! :haha:


----------



## Disneylovers

I always feel guilty that my parents wont see Aiden as much, afterall it was my decision to move to another country. They love him so much too so we try to skype a fair amount so that he gets to recognise them as he gets older (at the moment he does oggle them quite bit lol). They come over about once a year normally give or take, they were here last Christmas so they saw me pretty big bump wise lol and they came over when he was 11 days old and stayed for three weeks. just sucks we can't fly home as easily, or as cheaply as it used to be... those taxes are a killer! We found flights for $2100 for the three of us and thats the same as it was last time we flew home (just before christmas time in 2012). Not bad seeing as Aiden will have to sit on my lap/cot seat but he also gets the same amount of checked luggage as us, plus the stroller and car seat :)


----------



## Eltjuh

I can't imagine having to pay so much to go home, I'd never go home haha! It doesn't cost too much to go to Holland, only about £200-£300 for the 4 of us, but that's still a lot to us!


----------



## Disneylovers

It works out as around £1235 ish for the three of us, not looking forward to when he turns 2 and needs his own seat... I'm thinking thats when we need to book a flight right before his second birthday for a trip in advance, as long as it's booked before their second birthday you don't have to pay to upgrade to a seat LOL. Sigh sad that it would come to that to be able to fly home more and not be gouged on prices.


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah, I haven't been to Holland since Lucas turned 2 haha! So I've always only had to pay £20 for him, to sit on my lap! Then again, we haven't had the easiest year before Logan was born.... so weren't able to go anyway! 
Really hope we can manage to go for xmas, should be able to! :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur al ok girls. Chads teething oh god it's been hell and I think hes hit a sleep regression x 
4 months old alredi x hope ur all well how do I join the fb group ? I can reactivate my fb x


----------



## Eltjuh

if you add me on fb, ella rudwick-niewold -- picture of Lucas and Logan, I'll invite you to the group, cause it's a secret group you have to be invited... Would be nice to see you in there as most people don't spend much time here anymore!


----------



## Eltjuh

Donna, I got your friend request but when I click confirm it says it's not an active profile??! And when I click on your name to see your profile it doesn't work either!


----------



## donnarobinson

Try now hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

can you send me a new request???


----------



## Disneylovers

Oh dear, I just looked at registering Aiden in the UK from abroad... $325 later and he'd have a british birth certificate. I don't think they'd let us register him in person when we're home at christmas :( I need to start putting some aside to get this done asap so he can apply for a GB passport easily or if we decide to move home at any point that he and I could travel easily and hubby (american) would be the only one to have to go through getting a visa etc.

5 months from today till we fly! and tomorrow he turns 4 months old, where has the time gone?


----------



## Eltjuh

I think you'd be too late to register like we do when the baby is born, as that needs to be done within 42 days... but I found this for you:
https://www.gov.uk/register-a-birth


----------



## Disneylovers

Yeah thats what we figured. Better get saving some pennies aside to apply from here, we just got his birth certificate back with his first US Passport so we can apply whenever now :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls cant believe chads 5 months old today mad to think this time last year we were looking forward to first scans 
Hope ur all well .. x so quiet now a days x


----------



## SimplyCountry

So first off.... If anyone is friends with me on FB...PLEASE don't post anything....
:-$ Bubs is 4 months old... Almost Irish twins! Calling Dr today to go in and trying and get how far I am cause honestly have no idea. Never got AF back and I BF. DtD maybe 5-6 times in past 3 months. Still in a bit of shock! Haha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140802_151938.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Disneylovers

That makes 4 babies due now? Ah I'm so broody watching you all get bfp's! Not even a thought for us for some time until we know how Aiden's kidney will heal/progress. His pediatrician ordered a quick ultrasound to rule out a link between the ear tag and kidney problems, well he's the rare few that has both. He's retaining fluid in his right kidney (our left as you look at him). He has a voiding cystourethrogram (VCUG) test on Wednesday. Not looking forward to them and I struggling to keep him still, the videos we post on fb show how much he kicks around all the time! Hopefully it shows no reflux...


----------



## Avas_mum

Hey ladies I have not been on here in ages .... Max is nearly 5 months old. Can't believe how quickly its going. We just love him to bits, it has been a tough journey he has reflux, a milk intolerence and has had issues with gaining weight as he spills everything. Has any one else has similar issues? He is on solids now, is breastfed and I am dairy free, he has pepti junior formula for top ups at night. Would love to hear your experiences ...

Here is our little Maxie he is so precious



So exciting to hear of new BFP's! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## donnarobinson

Heys gorgeous hu :) chads gor reflux to .. he had colic wen hr was younger seems mad sayin that as hes stil a baby .. he js very hard work .. I keep saying to the drs I think hes got a milk intol and they jist keep fobbing me of what were his symptoms hun x


Avas_mum said:


> Hey ladies I have not been on here in ages .... Max is nearly 5 months old. Can't believe how quickly its going. We just love him to bits, it has been a tough journey he has reflux, a milk intolerence and has had issues with gaining weight as he spills everything. Has any one else has similar issues? He is on solids now, is breastfed and I am dairy free, he has pepti junior formula for top ups at night. Would love to hear your experiences ...
> 
> Here is our little Maxie he is so precious
> 
> View attachment 791649
> 
> 
> So exciting to hear of new BFP's! Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Avas_mum

Max has always had red blotches on his eyelids which I assumed was from his birth as my daughter had bit of bruising there from the birth. Over time I have noticed that it flares up and goes redder when things dont agree with him. He was also getting some blotching on his face which was not much it could have been mistaken for hormonal rashes almost. When I went to the doc I was put on gluten and dairy free diet he was about 3 weeks old then. Now since seeing the paediatrician I am able to eat gluten again. The amount of milk he was bringing up was another clue...it wasn't just a bit it was nearly his whole feed in about 4 different goes between each feed. Max was such a chubber when born now he is loosing his little rolls poor thing. We go back in a week for a follow up and weigh in.

Are you BF'ing or formula? Maybe talk to the doctor about it again and see if you could go dairy free or change up the formula to see if it makes a difference? I also looked up information online and lots of his symptoms matched up...he would also look like he was in pain after feeding and arch his back. Hope this helps!

Max seems bit happier he has been put on reflux meds also...but still spills. On top of that he is teething and has had a terrible cold. Wow they know how to keep us on our toes dont they!



donnarobinson said:


> Heys gorgeous hu :) chads gor reflux to .. he had colic wen hr was younger seems mad sayin that as hes stil a baby .. he js very hard work .. I keep saying to the drs I think hes got a milk intol and they jist keep fobbing me of what were his symptoms hun x
> 
> 
> Avas_mum said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I have not been on here in ages .... Max is nearly 5 months old. Can't believe how quickly its going. We just love him to bits, it has been a tough journey he has reflux, a milk intolerence and has had issues with gaining weight as he spills everything. Has any one else has similar issues? He is on solids now, is breastfed and I am dairy free, he has pepti junior formula for top ups at night. Would love to hear your experiences ...
> 
> Here is our little Maxie he is so precious
> 
> View attachment 791649
> 
> 
> So exciting to hear of new BFP's! Hope everyone is doing wellClick to expand...


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless him poor lil man . Dr has only gave xhad gaviscon wont give him anything else . Maybe it is jus reflux but I will take him bk 
He arches his back during feeds and was bein sick bt not to much he gained weight nicely x 
Chads teething now as well lool bless them x im weaning him as well x hes formula fed x


----------



## Avas_mum

Ohh good luck with it....it is so hard to know. 

We will all look back in years to come and forget all this bad stuff x loving seeing all these cute babies growing up


----------



## donnarobinson

Hv and dietician have finally agreed he has a milk allergy there giving him a trial of prescription milk x


----------



## Avas_mum

donnarobinson said:


> Hv and dietician have finally agreed he has a milk allergy there giving him a trial of prescription milk x

Awww at least you know what your dealing with hun...we are back on monday to see the specialist. I am hoping they up his reflux meds to a higher dose as it does not seem to be enough.

Max has started rolling now and whenever he rolls onto his tummy or goes in his excersaucer he is sick everywhere :( 

Poor lil guy...he was weighed 2 days ago and in two months has put on no weight he has dropped from being in the 75th percentile when born from his weight to only the 9th percentile. Not even his prescription formula stays down :shrug::cry:


----------



## Disneylovers

poor poppet, Aiden does the same thing when on his tummy, the initial few mins are fine then urp here comes a bunch of milk after a little burp :/ We try to wait until after his nap to do tummy time as thats usually a good hour+ after a bottle. His pediatrician suggested littler amounts more often for feeds but he wont accept smaller bottles and throws a fit and then throws everything up anyway. so 5oz every 3 hrs is what he usually gets... I say usually because the hydronephrosis he has makes him have a severe lack of appetite some days for anywhere up to a week (where he'll barely take more than 15-18oz a day), he's dropped from the 50th to the 25th percentile for weight and is probably even lower now :(

He had a VCUG test the other day where they put dye into his bladder and look for reflux up into the kidneys and how well the bladder drains, he thankfully doesn't have reflux from the bladder to the kidneys but his right kidney still has retained fluid. they will monitor over the course of the year so we have to go back at the end of october/beginning of november for another ultrasound. Hoping that shows improvement!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all well .. fort id pop on here considering it doesn't get used really anymore .. I can't believe chads almost 6 & half months where does time go x


----------



## loulabump

I was wondering how people were getting along too its been a while since I checked in here :)


----------



## JessesGirl29

How did I miss out on the Facebook group? I'd love to know how everyone is doing and see the pictures.....I'm also reading that some Mommas have BFPs again already? I'm totally jealous.....6 more months of mat leave and if everything is still going good I'll be TTC as soon as I'm back :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi ladies

just checking in on you ... not many of you are chatting in baby club ... 

hope all is well with the mommas and the babas


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi hun how r u ? 
Chads good.. hes 7 months saturday army crawling and two teeth :) can't believe hw big he is x 

Hope ur all well x


----------



## sn0wbunnie

ahhh oops... wrong forum... sorry ladies


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol its ok chick x :) good luck x


----------



## Disneylovers

Donna, where'd you go in the facebook group? everything ok?

Aiden's doing well, I can't remember if I updated after he had testing for bladder>>kidney reflux, he had some great looking scans and he doesn't have reflux so no long term antibiotics for this little monkey, he has narrowing of the lower renal pole in his right kidney that's going to be monitored (next ultrasound is next month) and reassess then. He may need a stent in the future and we have to watch his fevers and test for uti's but he's made it to 6 and a half months without a single one so we're hopeful for no damage from the hydronephrosis such as scarring or loss of function. He still wont drink much more than 5oz per bottle but he's not losing weight anymore :)

We have a tooth too, another on it's way by the looks of things too... they sure are sharp! he's starting to try to crawl but mostly trying to just push himself long with his legs haha, He will scream for not getting the toy he's after and give up trying to crawl. He does scoot backwards pretty well and rolls like a pro (especially if it's to get off his tummy).

He excessively kicks his legs so sitting up is hard work as he wants to push them around, we're thinking he may be a bottom shuffler before long if he could keep his balance... he'll get there, he sits well when supported anywhere but on the floor ;) here's his last monthly pic (6 months old), I still can't believe there's 6 and 7 month old March Monkeys
 



Attached Files:







6 Months.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## donnarobinson

Im good hun. Im Stil there I jus dont keep my profile active lol . 
Aww hes gorgeous :) 
Ino. I can't believe how big they are. Its mad to think thia time last year. We were all talkin about what fruits we were and scans :) x


----------



## donnarobinson

I cant believe this was 7 months ago tomoz! How time flies x


donnarobinson said:


> My beautiful baby boy chad carlos matthew davies was born today at 4.29 am weighing 9lb 5oz :)
> 
> He's amazing !
> 
> So labour I had the one pessary, I was 2 cms dialted , went to delievry and had my waters broken, I went from 2-10cm in 4hours I think maybe b4 tho as b4 I had my epi I needed to push bt was to scared . Lol
> Once I had my epi was bliss..
> I had to wait an hour 4 him to turn and decend more then i
> I pushed him out in 45 mins ..
> I didn't tear or cut ! Tiny graze! So happy . He's perfect ! And it really was easier x
> Thank u4 all ur support girls x


----------



## mummy2o

They are growing like weeds. Erika was 5lbs 13oz, now a chunk 17lbs 8oz. Wish she would slow down a little, she doesn't feel like a baby any more.


----------



## loulabump

I know what you mean they are all getting so big :)

We also have a tooth and I'm guessing a second one is cutting because she is not a happy baby these days!! xxx


----------



## JessesGirl29

There were 2 1/2 weeks between Wes' first two teeth and he was so grumpy the whole time. As a FTM I have to admit that I didn't realize just how miserable teething makes them. I mean, when I think about it of course it makes sense but maaaaaaaaaaaan are those babies grumpy for so long everytime is happens. Poor peanuts :wacko:


----------



## Disneylovers

Aiden's bottom tow came up about 8 days apart, oh boy do we get a nice uninterrupted sleep the night they are finally through. the top ones are starting to show themselves too, these are far worse than the bottom as far as the crying and fussiness :( poor monkey!

He has his next kidney scan on Nov 5th, I'm bricking it as I'm worried the dilation will be worse or it'll show scarring. he hasn't had a fever apart from after his shots so I hope that means he's not had any UTI's although he had Hand Foot and Mouth with no fever...

How are all of your 7 going on 8 month old monkeys?


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all ok. I cant believe how fast this year has gone .. chads nearly 8 months! Was only this time laast yr we was finding out genders x


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, it has been forever since I popped on here but have just been reading a few pages. Wow some BFP already!! 

I can't believe Harry is nearly 9 months old! Not sure yet when we will start trying again. He is a such a good boy that it scares me a little that another might be more difficult!!

I would love to join the FB group since it sounds more active than here. Can someone let me know how I go about joining?

Thanks xxx


----------



## DaTucker

I think the easiest way is to add one of us as a friend on fb and we can add you from there, since it's a secret group. My email is [email protected] if you want to search me! I also don't get on here a lot, just to read up on how everyone on this thread is doing. I haven't posted in forever though!


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't believe our babies r getting so big.. 8 months already.. Xmas will soon be here and before we no it theyll be turning one x


----------



## Disneylovers

under 4 months for some till their first birthday, 3 for others, thats insane!


----------



## DaTucker

Less than 3 months for us :'( I'm really sad about that...


----------



## mummy2o

Don't remind me. 4 months until Erika's birthday, 5 months until Ossians birthday and 6 months until I get a new baby. busy times ahead.


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't believe how quick time is goin ino it went fast wv cj but not this fast! Chads 9 months on Thursday hes crusing round furniture and took two steps the other day so proud!! 

Its mad to think come march ill have a 3 year old and a 1 year old god time flies x. X


----------



## loulabump

Totally mad and hey its december! Babies ready for their first christmas?!:D x


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah can't believe it's December again already!!! We're counting down to the 23rd as we're going over to Holland then! Spending the holidays over there with my parents, sister and 2 brothers! Got lots of nice things planned, hope we can fit them all in haha!


----------



## donnarobinson

How r u all x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls how are you all? Hope u all had a lovely xmas with los !
So we wete totally done with two due to have the coil fitted on jan 2nd and bam im pregnant!!
How did this happen it takes me yrs to concieve im heartbroken ! I dont no how id cope or whAt to do x


----------



## loulabump

Oh wow donna what a shock that must have been...no advice but big hugs and hope your feeling alright. 

Afm xmas was so lovely im very sad its all over and back to reality after the new year :(


----------



## JessesGirl29

Donna that must be a huge shock, I know you were two and done.....

Give yourself time to adjust to the thought maybe? It must be hard because I instantly got tired and grumpy while in early pregnancy.


----------



## Blessedbaby

\\:D/

hi ladies

congrats Donna ... I know its not what you wanted but its a blessing none the less :cloud9:

happy new year ladies

first birthdays are coming up what are the plans ladies? :happydance:


----------



## donnarobinson

I lost the baby :( hope ur all ok x were fine chads toddling around now wobbly bt defo takin alot if steps x were havin a party at soft play cant believe our babies are gna be one x


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw Donna, so sorry to hear that! Even if you weren't planning another baby, it's still sad! 
I know it's early days, but do you feel different about having another baby now, or are you still sticking with 2??

Hope you're ok! 

And well done Chad! Starting to walk already! I get so jealous when I see/hear about other babies starting to walk already cause Lucas walked at 10 months and so we were kinda hoping/expecting Logan to do the same..... Logan has been quicker than Lucas with everything, except walking :winkwink:
Whenever I try and balance him so I can let go of his hands he steps backwards so he still leans against my hands!


----------



## JessesGirl29

Donna I'm sorry :( 

We're officially TTC #2, took such a heartbreaking amount of time to get Wesley, hoping it happens faster this time. :baby:

Wesley is standing on his own but not walking anytime soon I don't think. He loves to hold on to something and walk across the floor since we don't have carpets so it's good sliding. :thumbup:


----------



## loulabump

so sorry donna hope your ok xxx

Im even more jealous of walking babies! Ryan also walked pretty early somewhere between 10 and 11 months and evie cant even crawl yet!!! Shes a very steady sitting up and gets around by shuffling on her bum which is quite funny to watch but doesnt get her very far very fast...she can get herself into crawling position but she just cant go forwards shes been backwards crawling for weeks and she hates it she just gets angry. shes also steady on her feet when i hold her hand but no effort to pull herself up or takestake steps yet. Oh well she will when shes ready then we are in trouble lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

thank you girls yeh its hard i was just gettingg use to the idea. Well im having the coil put in next week . I do think we want another now . But we're going to wait until chads about three i think x 
Ino hes so big hes walking round everywhere now still falls over lol bt defo getring there x cj walked at 11 months so chads beat him slightly x


----------



## donnarobinson

I actually cant believe chads almost one . How has a whole year passed already! 
Hes being a right grump today and hes into everything! X bleugh lol x hope ur all well x


----------



## donnarobinson

Birthdays are approaching! X


----------



## loulabump

Won't be long now :)

Evie is finally crawling!


----------



## donnarobinson

Clever girl :) 
Chad is so clever its unreal x


----------



## mummy2o

No it won't be long. Sorry for you loss Donna, but you seem to have a good plan in place. I'm going to TTC now. I'm over the loss of Daniel (2nd trimester miscarriage) over Christmas and we want a sibling close in age to Erika. Although her and her brother get on great despite the 7 year age gap.

Erika has recently started crawling, so her walking is on the back burning right now. I swore she'd have walked first as she can cruise, but she had other ideas. I'm looking forward to her first birthday as I missed her first Christmas due to being in hospital. Not doing anything special as her brother is going to a theme park for his birthday a month later for his main present, but hopefully she'll be old/tall enough for the baby rides there.


----------



## donnarobinson

My baby was one yesterday where has the year gone! He's poorly tho :*( happy birthday March monkeys


----------



## ClaireJ23

Happy birthday March Monkeys. Hope you are all well. AFM, we started TTC in Jan and here we go again!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats!! There are quite a few March Monkey mummies pregnant again :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

Thanks, lovely. There will be about a year and a half between these two.


----------



## LisK

We are expecting again too. :) Due in October (20 month age gap). :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations LisK. Have you joined the October Owls thread yet?


----------



## LisK

No, I'll go find it now!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrats girls. I had a Coil fitted Friday and now I'm. Wishing I didn't :( lol x


----------



## donnarobinson

My coil didn't last long it fell out yday. Going on the pill instead x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all well girls .x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Thank you Donna.


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies,

Sorry for your loss Donna (haven't been on here for a while!). and congrats to all the pregnant ladies!

So Harry is 15 months now (he was a march monkey born in Jan- cheeky boy)! We have started thinking about ttc but I am scared to be honest. Newborns are tough enough on their own let alone with a 2 year old to care for also! Would love to hear from the mum's that have had their 2 bubs close together (2 yearish)! I think I would like 2 close together but it scares me a bit as I don't cope well with no sleep (sorry for complaining to you guys! I am soft I know!). 

Harry was also 5 weeks early and was in the Special Care Unit for 2.5 weeks so I am also scared that I would be at greater risk of having another premmie. :-(

It took me I think 3 months to conceive with Harry so if I want 2 close together we need to start thinking about it soon....


----------



## donnarobinson

My two are 2 years apart it was hard to start with but so much easier now I say go for it x ull be fine x

I'm pregnant again ! I had the coil which fell out then was waiting for my period to start so i could start the pill only it hasn't come II'm pregnant edd 8th January 2016 there will be almost 2 years between Chad and baby 
I'm terrified x


----------



## Eltjuh

Mine weren't that close together, but here's why I like having them 3 years apart...... I always wanted a 2 year age gap, but that didn't happen, but I'm kinda glad now. 
Lucas goes to nursery for 3 hours a day. He didn't start going until Logan was about 6 months though, but that was actually quite nice, because as you know it's kinda hard to get out the house sometimes when you have a newborn. But I definitely like the age gap, because Lucas is old enough to do a lot of things himself and understand things like when you tell him he has to be quiet because Logan is sleeping or he has to be careful with Logan cause he's little. To be honest, I was scared that I wouldn't remember what to do with a tiny baby because it had been so long! - what also helps is that Lucas was potty trained about 3 months or so before Logan was born, so only 1 child in nappies, which I think is nice. (still wears a nappy at night though)


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Donna! Sounds like it is really meant to be for you! xx

Thanks for you replies ladies. I ideally would like about 2.5 years difference but I know you can plan that and it may not happen!


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Donna!! Sorry, hadn't read it before!! 

There are so many of us that are pregnant again or have already had another baby. I think there's 2, maybe 3 who have had another baby already and there's at least 4 or 5 who are pregnant again!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations Donna


----------



## wannabubba#4

congrats Donna xx
cant believe , after months of not getting any notifications for this, I get one today and you are preggers
woop, congrats xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun really can't believe it I think of u often hope u and kiddies are ok!
I'm so scared to have three hope I cope ok lol x 
excited tho and hoping for pink lol x


----------



## wannabubba#4

you will be great xxx
we are all doing well, hubby had his vasectomy 6 weeks ago so no more bubs for us xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun x Aww did he bless u x


----------



## donnarobinson

How are u all girls. I've got a scan Tuesday :) so excited! X


----------



## mummy2o

That's great. I have my booking in appointment then. They change the process every year and it really annoys me. I'm a bit dubious though as I did phone them for help last pregnancy and they didn't even return my calls. But unless I pay private, I can't change.


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you Hun. I rreally hop u get better care time. I already bbooked in no idea y I have a anearly scan midwife said ill get another at 12 weeks and there jus trying to fit everyone in x


----------



## mummy2o

How did the scan go Donna? I'm guessing your having or had your 12 week scan now?


----------



## donnarobinson

It went good saw lil baby and heartbeat. I'm 12 weeks Friday but my scan isn't until Tuesday only 6 days away. Hope ur Ok hun thanks for thinking of me x


----------



## donnarobinson

How r u all X


----------



## azure girl

We're good over here, we're expecting #2 March 8, which was an oops, but a great oops!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww so your having another March monkey!
Ours was a surprise to lol. Congratulations x


----------



## azure girl

donnarobinson said:


> Aww so your having another March monkey!
> Ours was a surprise to lol. Congratulations x

I was on my second cycle without birth control, just tracking to see when I would O in a few months.Last cycle was CD 17, so I figured, we can DTD up until a few days before then...took a massive road trip (2000 miles), stopped on CD 12, my Temps got confused, I think I ovulated on CD 13. Definitely a big huge surprise, DH was all grins when DS handed him the digi.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless obviously ment to be x


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats azure girl.

I keep having 2nd trimester miscarriage since DD so its getting a bit frustrating, but bleeding has stopped and no one said we can't try again, so you know what we'll be doing over the next few weeks\months. On the plus side its been about 4-6 months to get pregnant each time so we won't have much waiting to do. Hopefully it will be sticky and I won't get sick! I get an infection to cause a miscarriage, so I think I'll stay in and someone else can do the baby groups for me :)


----------



## donnarobinson

So sorry for ur loss hunnie x


----------



## azure girl

:hugs: mummy2o


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm having another boy x


----------



## ruby83

donnarobinson said:


> I'm having another boy x

Congrats hon!! 

I am pregnant again and in the march monkeys 2016 group &#128536;&#128541;


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Hun x.


----------



## ruby83

donnarobinson said:


> Congratulations Hun x.

Thanks sweets x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Congratulations


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok :) x


----------



## amytrisha

azure girl said:


> We're good over here, we're expecting #2 March 8, which was an oops, but a great oops!

Sorry for butting in :haha: but I'm glad I'm not the only one expecting another March monkey!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls 25 weeks pregnant here now I see u had ur little boy Claire congrats x x


----------



## azure girl

We're good over here! I found out this baby is a little girl! :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Hun x


----------



## ClaireJ23

Thank you. Here he is, James Alexander.

Hope everyone else is well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww he's beautiful Hun I bet the girls adore him hope ur all well congratulations agai. Xxx


----------



## ClaireJ23

Thank you x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Can't wait to find out what baby #3 is! lol


----------



## donnarobinson

I bet Hun be sure to let us no . I'm having boy number 3 lol x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have a feeling this will be baby girl number 3. I think most people expect it to be a boy lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless the comments I've had about having another boy have been vile 
One woman said oh no another boy that's a shame a girl would have been worth having another 

I was upset to begin with I really really wanted a girl but it soon passed and now I'm over the moon I can't wait to meet him x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I got that with girl number 2... from my own nan. Dread to think what reaction will be if this babe is a girl too lol


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats Claire, he's adorable!


----------



## Eltjuh

Disneylovers said:


> Congrats Claire, he's adorable!

??? What have I missed??


----------



## Eltjuh

Never mind... I see what you mean now!

Congrats Claire!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahh I didn't come update, baby number 3 was reported to be a boy!!! Have a scan next week so will get it double checked then too :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Wow! Fab news Hun x x congratulations x


----------



## donnarobinson

I had my third baby boy on the 12th Jan :) 8lb 3oz my lightest X


----------



## Eltjuh

Congrats Donna!! I'd heard you posted on FB, but didn't see it before it was gone! Can you post a picture????


----------



## donnarobinson

I need tk remember to stay active on fb longer for every one to see lol x 

Here he is my little precious boy. X

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/6D1CFD73-6DBA-45BC-8B93-423279745D12_zpswnyaa1kp.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/BD84B90E-9F1A-4DB1-9DE0-029149127D2E_zpsmirzbtwc.jpg

https://i484.photobucket.com/albums/rr205/donnarobinson1214/Mobile%20Uploads/DA3E6091-2767-47CB-ACA9-4F2122C3EDF5_zpss1db9xdl.jpgI was so worried about having another j shouldn't f been I'm so happy he's amazing and I can't believe I was ever sad he's a boy he completes me x


----------



## amytrisha

Beautiful Donna! Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun I am literally so in love I can't believe how worried I was about having him! He's an angel X


----------



## ruby83

Congrats Donna! What a gorgeous little boy! X


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun not long for u now X


----------



## Blessedbaby

congrats Donna so happy to see more of us have had or are having babies again


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congratulations Hun x


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Donna Cruz is just too cute


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun! 

Girls need advice plz 
So Chad has slept thru from about 10 months never had no problems with him sleep wise ! Till now 
Keeps shouting me etc last night 
I've had the worst night I've ever had with him! He slept fine until 1.45am 
Went to bed at 6 shouted once went to sleep I heard him crying at 7 he was curled in a ball in floor think he fell out so I put him back then didn't hear a thing until 1.45 
Cruz woke for a bottle at 1.30 so I did him then Chad started and didn't stop til gone 3am
Al the time Cruz was grunting in his basket 
Must of finally gone back to sleep then Cruz woke at 5ish for a bottle then my eldest son comes in before 6 and God nows how many more times I went into Chad I'm actually so tired its unreal! I've never in the whole two years chads been here had a night like that with him ! &#128553; X


----------



## ruby83

donnarobinson said:


> Thanks Hun!
> 
> Girls need advice plz
> So Chad has slept thru from about 10 months never had no problems with him sleep wise ! Till now
> Keeps shouting me etc last night
> I've had the worst night I've ever had with him! He slept fine until 1.45am
> Went to bed at 6 shouted once went to sleep I heard him crying at 7 he was curled in a ball in floor think he fell out so I put him back then didn't hear a thing until 1.45
> Cruz woke for a bottle at 1.30 so I did him then Chad started and didn't stop til gone 3am
> Al the time Cruz was grunting in his basket
> Must of finally gone back to sleep then Cruz woke at 5ish for a bottle then my eldest son comes in before 6 and God nows how many more times I went into Chad I'm actually so tired its unreal! I've never in the whole two years chads been here had a night like that with him ! &#128553; X

Oh hon, that sucks! Especially with a little one to look after too! What I think you may be experiencing is the 2 year old sleep regression. Have a google- lots of similar stories come up! My son was 2 on 31/1 and we never had any sleep issues with him until December. He went into a big boys bed and was fine for 3 weeks but then went through a stage of jumping out of bed a million times. It would sometimes take us 2 hours to get him down! He then went through a stage of coming into our bed anywhere between 1am-6am but lucky he would go straight to sleep. This went on for a few weeks. What I did was started waking him up from his day sleep after 1 hour so that he would be ready for bed by 7pm. It now takes us about 30 mins to put him to sleep. My husband or I will lie with him a bit. He doesn't muck around, it is more that his little brain is working overtime and he is chatting so so much. I prompt him that it is sleep time and say shhh and he goes down pretty calmly and we can sneak out. He sometimes comes into our bed but to be honest it is not a big deal for us. He may come in at 5am then sleep until 7 30. He goes straight to sleep when he comes in, kind of like he is half asleep when he walks into our bedroom. 

I read somewhere that 2yo needs 12-14 hours of sleep in a 24 hour period, so I don't think Harry needed a 2.5 hour nap and then 12 hours overnight. 

I hope your situation improves and it is just a stage xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun he wasn't as bad last night but still woke up hope it ends soon good luck with new baby nt long now X


----------



## donnarobinson

How are u all girls 
Cruz is nearly 13 weeks old now he's poorly with bronchiolitis and had me up most the night he's normally such a good sleeper to x


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im well seems like my MS is finally letting up and the fatigue as well ... Im 13weeks today ... 

hope he gets better soon shame man


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you Hun morning sickness is horrible I had it badly with 2&3 X thanks Hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

Glad to hear your MS is letting up now! 

And Donna, I feel like Cruz was much older than 13 weeks... must be me! :dohh: Hope he's doing well!

We're ok, just found out this morning Lucas has chicken pox..... Guessing Logan will have it soon - if he hasn't caught it already, haven't checked yet tbh, plus it can be a while before the spots show.... Great timing, since they were supposed to go back to school on monday and Logan is supposed to start nursery on wednesday.... :dohh:
At least I should be fine, since I had it as a child, so shouldn't have any problems for baby.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless them hope there Ok CJ caught it wen I was in early pregnancy and then Chad got it two weeks after CJ did I had a blood test to confirm I was immune and I was so that was fine 
It's flying by he's ok just poorly at the min 
Congratulations on ur baby girl am really happy for u and slightly jealous lol 
We're done now so no girl for more altho I wouldn't change my boys X


----------



## Eltjuh

Ahw! I know what you mean, if we were having another boy I'd probably be jealous of people having girls too!! I'm so glad she's a girl! But still wonder sometimes if she's not gonna come out a boy, but then I remember them showing us and it was literally like looking at a vagina, it was so obvious!! :haha:
She'd better be a girl cause we got rid of all the boys clothes now and bought a load of girls clothes :winkwink:

When Chad had chicken pox did you have to have a blood test to check, or did you not know whether you'd had them and that's why they gave you a blood test???


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa bless them I couldn't remember 100 percent of I had them but my aunt said I had .. the Drs told me it's always best to have the blood test anyway because sometimes ur not immune even if Uve had them my cousins son had them when she was pregnant she had them as a child and still wasn't immune when they tested her so she had to have an injection I'd Defo get a blood test to be certain if I were u x


----------



## Eltjuh

I'll have to ring my midwife anyway to make sure it's still ok to come to my appointment on wednesday...... My friend who's a midwife said it's usually fine, but she said they might have a different policy here, so best to check. 
The only thing that annoys me is that whenever you ring them they don't pick up!! :dohh: And sometimes when you leave a message they don't ring back either!


----------



## donnarobinson

Lmao it was my Drs who done the blood test then triage rung and let me no it was all fine X midwifed are terrible for answering phones X


----------



## Eltjuh

I know... I might just ring her in a minute and hope she rings me back before wednesday. Otherwise I'll have to ring NHS Direct or something... Would ring triage, but don't wanna bother them tbh. I've already rang them twice before.....


----------



## donnarobinson

I was alwYs ringing triage lol that's what there there for Hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

Well, I left her a message and I'll see if she rings me back, if not I'll ring triage tomorrow night.


----------



## donnarobinson

Did U hear of her Hun x


----------



## Eltjuh

Yeah I had 2 missed calls from her and she sent me a text. :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls how are you all X


----------



## Eltjuh

All good here. Nothing much going on at the moment. Still growing a little baby girl. 2 months to go! I'm really hoping she'll be early (but term ofcourse!) Not because I'm uncomfortable or anything, but timing would just be a lot better with our holiday and I'll also be able to show her off at school :haha: Cause Lucas breaks up the day after I'm due. :winkwink:
Not expecting her to be early at all though! 

How are you Donna??


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww exciting times :) 
Aww bless ino what you mean . 
I'm good thank you .. Boys are poorly in knackered lol 
Thankfully Cruz is quite a good sleeper hasn't been as good lately and he's been waking twice but was only once but not last night the night before he slept thru from 6pm - 6.20am was well impressed hes a cat napper tho like Chad was and has eczema it's horrible poor boy he's 4 months old Alredi it's flying by X


----------



## donnarobinson

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/9CBC86A2-F620-4499-B7AB-2E71E7E2045F_zpsfd12iokg.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s552/donnarobinson1216/Mobile%20Uploads/AC09CEEE-27D1-46A6-95CE-83BF0F4986DB_zpsyx0xwk9t.jpg


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww man they are just the cutest Donna

Ella not long to go anymore

Im good ladies ... haven't found out the gender yet will do so this weekend if baby co-operates ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun I adore them do come back and let me no the gender Hun x


----------



## donnarobinson

How are u all X


----------



## Blessedbaby

Im good Donna and you?

This pregnancy has just been so much harder on my body but Im trying to take it one day at a time ... 

I have been diagnosed with pregnancy induced tachycardia ... I just feel weak overall


----------



## donnarobinson

Bless you Hun ! Hope your ok :( pregnancy is so hard even harder when you have a toddler to look after I see your having another girl congratulations 
Try and take it easy Hun 
I'm good thank Cruz is 6 months old next week it's made feels like Chad only just was a baby! 
Chad is. Hand full he is so strong willed and stubborn X


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Donna

I think all babies born in March are such a handful and stubborn LOL Scotlynn too and she has become so clingy ... 

wow time flies hey ... 6 months already


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol yeh think your right ino it's flew by really has X


----------



## Blessedbaby

has Ella had her baby yet


----------



## donnarobinson

No I don't think so she hasn't got very long left tho x


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow so exciting ...


----------



## donnarobinson

I've been up every single hour or less with crud and he's threw up everywhere All over us he's poorly

Oh ino bless Ella X


----------



## Blessedbaby

is he maybe teething?

shame man I hope he feels better soon ...


----------



## Eltjuh

Nope still pregnant! 38+1 today. Had my mw appt yesterday, all good, she is measuring spot on and apparently 1/5th engaged - not that that tells us much haha.
Had more pressure down below yesterday after the appointment though whenever she moved. 

Hopefully she won't make us wait too much longer!


----------



## Blessedbaby

aww man ... hope its also not a long wait for you guys ... she will be here soon ... cant wait to see an update


----------



## donnarobinson

He's been at the Drs he's got Bronchiolitis poor baby aww so exciting Ella I'm ever so slightly jealous ur getting a girl &#128577; Lol were done I no I said that last time lol but I mean it and want to enjoy next stages of life now my boys are my world but I still want a girl deep down suppose I'll have to wait for a granddaughter lol X


----------



## Eltjuh

haha Donna, I'm terrified that she's gonna come out a boy!! 
I'd be screwed if that were to be the case :haha: cause we got rid of all the boys clothes and even got a pink moses basket :winkwink:

Come on baby! Time to come out now!! 
She's been really active tonight!


----------



## donnarobinson

Is she here yet Ella X


----------



## Eltjuh

Nope not yet.... 
Dropped loads though, looking at my bump. This is a picture of 39 weeks and 39+3, it's crazy how much of a difference! 
I'm hoping that means she'll come soon, but we'll see.
Got quite a lot of pressure down low today whenever I'm standing up/walking, so I should probably keep active, but it's so hot and I just wanna stay inside and sit :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







39 vs 39+3.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow you have dropped a lot your bump even looks smaller ... do some squats LOL

hoping to meet her soon


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww wow u have dropped I had to be induced with all mine I was included at plus 4 with. Cruz and Chad tho so didn't give myself a chance really lol X


----------



## donnarobinson

My labour was really easy with Cruz tho I was induced but things didn't get moving till early hours or morning I had a bath stayed on induction it was getting really painful so they checked me and I was 6cm I couldn't believe it I had got to that with no pain relief I went to delivery around 7.30ish I think it was they had to break my waters to put clip on his head to monitor his heartbeat as it had been really fast at one point I managed on just gas and air and was born at 9.06am less than a hour after my waters broke no cuts or tears My placenta wouldn't come away for ages tho which caused me to hemorage like I did with cj luckily wasn't to bad and I was home same day . All my labours have got quicker and easier I'm so proud I managed it on just gas and air as I had epidural with CJ and Chad lol X


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow Donna that was super quick hey ... well done


----------



## donnarobinson

Haa thanks :) 
No more babies here tho 
Apart of me will always want a girl but I'm happy with my boys I'm tired of being pregnant and every time things get easier and they get slightly older I have another baby lol 
CJ starts school in September and Chad is in nursery 
It's time to move to the next stage of life now enjoy holidays etc 
Cruz is 6 months old Alredi it's flying by he's such a happy boy and it's been much easier going 2-3 than I found 1-2 . X


----------



## Eltjuh

My labour with Logan was a lot faster (especially if you don't count the several hours in between when my contractions had completely stopped). It was more painful, but quicker and pushing was a LOT easier (and quicker)! 

Had some niggles today, you know, pain when standing or walking down below and nothing happened. I probably should've kept active, but it was so hot that I just really couldn't be bothered! It's still boiling hot!! 
Hoping it'll happen soon!! Had enough and I get so snappy, especially with it being so hot!


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes I hear you Donna that is what I told my inlaws when they asked if we were going to try for a boy ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Lol blessed you get what ur given don't u I can't just keep having babies hoping for a girl I was really disappointed Cruz was a boy and cried a lot I soon got over it tho and now j wouldn't change him for the world plus I kinda figure if he was a girl I would f wanted another so he had a sister lol 
Like I said I'd love a girl but it's not ment to be ill wait for the granddaughters lol very long way off tho X 
Hope she's here soon Ella X


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL oh yes Donna my DH was also disappointed a little when we found out its another girl and I completely understand why you would feel the way you did ...

yes indeed a very long wait lol but it will be worth it


----------



## donnarobinson

The bond you see between two brothers or two sisters is amazing X I bet Scotlynn is excited X


----------



## Eltjuh

I would've been disappointed if she was a boy... I'm sure I'd get over it soon enough, but I know I would've been a bit gutted....At times I'm still paranoid she's gonna come out as a boy! :dohh: haha.

Just dropped Lucas off for his last day at school and feeling a little sad at the thought no one at school will see the baby until she's like 6 weeks old!! :nope: Silly, I know! 

Officially overdue now..... Thought I was having some mild contractions last night before I went to sleep, was woken a few times by a strong contraction but that was only when I was laying on my back. So I'd go back to sleep and whenever I accidentally rolled back on my back I'd get woken up by a contraction again. But that was the extent of it.....


----------



## Blessedbaby

she is and so protective of my bump ... 

aww Ella will you be induced now?


----------



## Eltjuh

Not until 42 weeks.
Got a midwife appointment next week, at 41 weeks - should get a sweep then if I still need the appointment and then they'll set an induction date aswell, just in case. Probably looking at 4th of August or just before then... 

Really hope I won't need the sweep though, and definitely hope I don't have to be induced. I don't wanna wait that long! 

I'm miserable today, baby is very active and it's really uncomfortable!!


----------



## Blessedbaby

I hope its August 2nd my birthday lol the induction date ...

otherwise I hope she comes this weekend


----------



## Eltjuh

Haha thanks! I hope she comes this weekend!! Hubby said 2 weeks ago that he didn't think I'd make it another week because I was having some pains (but we had just had a long busy day that day). Then he changed his mind and said she was gonna be born this weekend.....we'll see! Right now I feel like she's never gonna come out,which is silly as I'm only 1 day late haha
Guess I need to start counting down the days until 42 weeks as we know I'll have a baby by then!


----------



## Blessedbaby

yes hey and do some squats lol


----------



## donnarobinson

Won't be long now Hun ino it's horrible waiting isn't it . i didn't wait to long over due but even those 4 days were to long I had a sweep at 39 plus 4 with Cruz my consultant did it for me and it made me lose a bloody show I thought haa I might actually go into labour my self nope such luck lol kept losing it for days did nothing at all lol X


----------



## Eltjuh

I think sweeps have to be done quite vigorously to work..... I've got a midwife appointment with sweep booked for thursday, 41 weeks. 
I've slowly accepted it now and am just counting down the days until she'll definitely be here (4th of August is when I'll be 42 weeks). I do still get a little excited when I feel something that could be a contraction... or if something else hurts - like earlier today I couldn't really walk because of some pain down below, couldn't really pinpoint exactly where it was, but it was down there somewhere.... :haha: But nothing yet.... And I still do check the tissue everytime I go to the toilet :winkwink: but I know it's possible to go into labour without losing your plug so not too disappointed to see there's nothing there.... 

Fingers crossed it'll happen soon, but we'll see... Like I said: I'm a little more relaxed about it now...


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww bless you she will defo be here soon they only let us get to plus 10 here before inducing X


----------



## Eltjuh

With Lucas they set induction for 41+5 (so +12) and that was my first, so they booked me in for late at night cause it tends to take a long time with your first.... But that was a different hospital, so not sure what it is here, cause with Logan (who was born here) my waters broke just before I had my sweep so I never needed to be booked in for induction.

I had a feel for my cervix earlier today though, to see if it was soft or anything and I think a little bit of my plug came out.... and just now I had a wee and there was some clear stringy mucus on the tissue (I didn't poke around in there this time! :winkwink:) So fingers crossed it's the start of something.... 

Hubby's face though, when he saw it! He was standing next to me cause Logan was in the bath and happened to look round as I wiped :haha: - He's seen worse though, cause he's seen some bloody show when I was starting labour with Lucas....


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww lmao hopefully not long Hun my friend had a little girl yday also after having two boys X


----------



## Blessedbaby

Ella I hope that is the start of labour ... cant wait


----------



## Eltjuh

I thought it started..... until it stopped again!!
Had contractions from about 10pm until 10am then went for a walk to try and get them closer together and they pretty much stopped, then started again.... stopped a while after we got home at 12. Then started again around 3.30pm when i had a bath, coming every 5 minutes. Then started getting further apart again.... i tried all sorts, bouncing on my ball, different positions, standing up..... and nothing worked! By 11.30pm I was so tired I thought I should probably try to get some sleep as they were slowing down to every 7 mins. Ended up going to sleep around 1am and woke up at 7am with nothing..... and haven't had anything since, just some intense cramp/pressure in my bum. I'm guessing it's her moving down more... and it hurts sometimes when she wriggles! But they don't feel like my usual contractions.

Thing is, the contractions last night were pretty strong aswell!! Sucks, but we'll just have to wait and see what happens..... still got a sweep planned for thursday morning....


----------



## Blessedbaby

oh gosh good luck with the sweep I hope that brings on labour


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Hun I seen on Facebook !! She's beautiful hope ur well and Excali the same weight as Cruz ! Enjoy her as u no it goes way to fast X


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow congrats Ella


----------



## Eltjuh

Yup, contractions started again on Tuesday night, around 6pm.
Went to bed expecting them to probably die down again around 11.30pm. After I had quite a strong contractions I felt as if something came out down below... so I went to the toilet but didn't really see anything so figured I'd imagined it. After I got back in bed it happened again so I thought: hmm.... I think maybe my waters have gone.... So I rang the hospital to let them know and they booked me in for induction on Friday morning incase nothing had happened by then but they said they were expecting me to come in later as I was already having quite strong contractions.
So I text my BIL's gf to ask if she could come over so we had someone to look after the boys. By that point my contractions were coming every 7 minutes and within an hour they were every 4 minutes.
Had a bath around 4.30am and they were getting really painful so I had hubby call the hospital and they said we could come in. Phoned a friend to take us to hospital and contractions were coming around every 2-3 minutes by then. 
Got to the hospital around 6am and was examined at 4cm.
I was a little disappointed to hear 4cm, but at the same time I was glad it wasn't only 2! And the midwife said with 3rd babies it can go from 4 to fully very quickly.
By 7.04am Hayley Joan Boukje was born! :cloud9:

We're both doing great and she's so cute!! The boys love her too! Lucas was so excited to hold her, he got upset when we told him he had to wait for her to wake up :haha:
 



Attached Files:







13731671_10210126972348082_8635198468495830161_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3









13782152_10210126971028049_1560533778762061747_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3









13876402_10210127645684915_5580268673750949596_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









13626955_10210128317941721_1145464709323029219_n.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1









13669127_10210128318461734_4323021069063169996_n.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## donnarobinson

Lovely photos Hun and quick birth :) 
They look so proud congratulations! 
Welcome to the momma of three club lol X


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow such a quick birth ... I love her names ... congratulations once again 

she is so cute and look at those smiles on the boys faces


----------



## ssjad

This group is still going? Amazing!!
And congratulations on the new baby!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls how are you all ? 
I can't believe our March monkeys will be 3 shortly after Christmas where does the time go ! 
CJ is starting school next week I actually can't believe it it feels like I've not long had him 
Chad will be goin back to nursery on the 12th :) he's potty trained now only started a few weeks ago and now goes out in pants still pull ups for bed but he's doing great X 
So will get 3hours a day with Cruz who is 8 months old on the 12th sept it's flying by! He's a little joy he's just started crawling and no teeth get Chad crawled and got teeth at 6 months lol
I'm having the implant tomorrow no more babies here hope ur all well X 
Does anyone still here from nikki I often wonder how her and her girls are I seen on here she had wished she hadn't had her tubes tied bless her x


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi Donna

we good this side of the world ... the weather is warming up in South Africa so Spring is rolling in now ...

gosh the boys have grown so much ... 

Scotlynn starts daycare tomorrow and is so excited to be going ... she is also fully potty trained and also uses pull ups at night ... however 3rd night of her not drinking any bottles and waking up with a dry nappy so tonight no more bottles for her ... she will have her milk in a sippy cup although she has been asking for more water throughout the day with the warmer weather ... 

Im getting baby ready now and have done all my shopping and will pack my bags after 35 weeks ... my csection is planned for 28 September however depending if any issues comes up can be sooner ... Im not yet officially on maternity leave but Im working from home until the 16th when my leave starts ... I also have a helper now to help me with the laundry and housework as my SPD has been horrific ...


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations on ur new baby girl blessed x


----------



## Blessedbaby

thanks Donna


----------



## donnarobinson

I can't believe our march monkeys will soon be three where does the time go x


----------



## Blessedbaby

and Cruz will be one ... they growing up too fast


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino it's flying by come march I'll have a 5,3 and 1 year old I can't lie tho I'm looking forward to finally having a little bit of me time and being out the baby stage I feel like I've been pregnant and had a baby forever 

How are u finding life with two ? Is scottlynn enjoying being a big sister x


----------



## Disneylovers

Congrats on your new addition Blessedbaby!


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww ur trying to conceive ? Good luck Hun I hope ur well and Aiden x 
Chad is a nightmare at bedtime lately shouts when he goes to bed and has more up more than Cruz in drained he's always been such a good sleeper x


----------



## Disneylovers

Yeah 2nd month of TTC, not going that great, my Lp was stupidly short last cycle and had terrible evaps. But hey it'll happen eventually I hope, this month has been a bit nuts though with getting annoying colds every 2 weeks. 
Aiden's doing better, counting down to halloween with him is fun now that he's sure of who he wants to be for it (wreck it ralph) vs last year when he didn't care haha.

Hope you're all well, I swear there has to be some weird sleep regression going on! Aiden won't sleep without one of us, I just put him in with DH as DH is on the am shift and is in bed around 8 haha


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope ur all ok girls my baby Cruz is one today! X


----------



## amytrisha

Hope Cruz had a good birthday, Donna!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun he did can't believe he's one x


----------



## amytrisha

Time flies! Our monkeys are nearly 3!!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Ino I can't believe it and chad certainly fits the title he is a little monkey lol! X my eldest is 5 next month too x


----------



## Blessedbaby

times gone by fast ... happy belated birthday to Cruz Donna


----------



## donnarobinson

Happy birthday to all our march monkeys I can't believe there going to be 3! Time has gone so fast it feels like yday we were all pregnant 
Chad is 3 on Saturday 
He's dry day and night and is so clever x


----------



## Disneylovers

Happy birthday to all of our monkeys! Can't believe it's 3 years already!


----------



## donnarobinson

Hope every one is well x 
How did our babies get so big. Chad started the nursery on the school the other week he wears a uniform and looks so cute x 
Cruz is 16 months old alredi x


----------



## donnarobinson

Hi girls hope ur all ok x time flies doesn't it x


----------



## amytrisha

I cant believe we are preparing for our monkeys FOURTH birthdays! :o

I feel like 4 is the transition to a child as opposed to toddlers.. Its scary! 

Weve applied for schools and Finley will be starting September, nervous to see where hes been placed and also how hell be in a school situation! 

Hope your all doing well :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations on ur pregnancy :) 
Ino its flew by weve applied for chad as well 
My baby cruz just not long turned 2 and Cj is almost 6 x 

Hope ur all well x


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you, praying it sticks! 

Crazy how time flies. How do you think Chad will be at school? Im not sure how Fin will be he loves nursery but its mostly playing isnt it so Im worried how hell be in a more educational sit down environment!


----------



## donnarobinson

Chad is 4 on Sunday &#128553; time has gone so quickly he never really seemed like he was a baby for long . He was always so advanced and grew up so quickly . Im majorly broody at the min I dont even want any more kids but the fact I want a girl is making me broody and that there all growing up so quickly I think x hope ur all well x


----------

